# La situación de Ucraina por la gripe A es terrorifica, estado de excepcion



## Azrael_II (1 Nov 2009)

Se que hay varios hilos abierto y propongo a la gente que participe en ellos, la situacion en ucraina es surrealista hay una especie de ley marcial que limita el movimiento

Aqui teneis la pagina ( traduccion google ) del primer ministro Ucraniano AGARRAOS LAS KALANDRAKAS

Google Traductor


*ACTULIZACIÓN MARZO 2022*

Resumen del año 2009

Del forero willbeend, post: 2165154, member: 14381

*Resumen de hilo*

Resumen de de este hilo para los que no han podido leerlo entero.

Obviando que los lectores tienen almenos medio conocimineto de la gran mentira del H1N1 y que se han enterado ya en otros hilos de las partes escepticas al respecto.

Recordando tambien que la poblacion europea es esceptica a la inoculacion de la venenosa vacuna contra la H1N1.

Hace 3 meses, detienen de forma extravagante y al mas puro estilo Bin Laden, al cientifico experto en microbiologia agente del mossad, Joseph Moshe.

Link a uno de los videos de la detencion del tipo, a quien horas despues de declarar en una radio local que la empresa farmaceutica *Baxter, estaba preparando un arma "microbiologica" para utilizarla sobre Ucrania.*

YouTube - Asedio a Joseph Moshe, otro denunciante de las vacunas de la gripe subtitulado

Gracias a la publicacion de este hilo por parte del conforero Azrael, nos hacemos eco que se esta cociendo algo en Ucrania, ante el escepticismo de los trolls del foro.

1 de nov. El conforero Asdurbal el Bello

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2145966-post87.html

Postea los primeros datos relevantes con google translator, mas utilizado que nunca en esto foro, dado el silencio mediatico de nuestros medios.

Bueno, parece que hay datos oficiales (de las 17:00):

Google Traductor

191,431 casos; 60 muertos (0,03%, tres cada 10,000 casos)

Cada vez me recuerda más a lo de primavera en México.


02 de Nov. el conforero Nar-- publica en este enlace

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2146518-post112.html

Informacion traducida manualmente por él, respecto al asunto de Joseph Moshe.

El conforero eleztrico publica el siguiente post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2146753-post118.html

El primero de noviembre: el número de víctimas en la región de Lviv aumentó a 23-personas

A partir del 1 de noviembre de 9,00 pacientes con gripe y agudos en la región de Lviv de 78.102 osbi (incluidos los niños menores de 14 a 38.450, de adultos - 39.652).

El hilo sigue lleno de conforeros equivocados respetco al hilo, dando por supuesto que hacemos publicidad pro H1N1

por otra parte, se postean noticias en los que la OMS, sigue hablando de H1N1, por parte del estimado conforero Petardazo Inminente:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2147652-post153.html

Algunos medios locales de Ucrania, hablan ya de muertes por una enfermedad que no es H1N1, pneumonia hemorragica. Por el conforero Llado.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2147674-post157.html

Se envian muestras de los infectados a Londres (El zorro que vigila el gallinero)

Primera foto representativa:







Saltandome cantidad de contenido, me voy al dia 3 de Nov para no extenderme demasiado.

03 Nov.

Fuentes francesas advierten del posible estado de emergencia en Ucrania.

El conforero Ziberan, el mas laborioso respecto añadir enlaces a informaciones locales de Ucrania, anuncia que hoy son 236.000 (70 muertos) personas afectadas por ARI, infecciones respiratorias graves. Que no tiene que ser precisamente H1N1.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2150550-post316.html

El conforero rgomez, postea una noticia de nuestros medios locales en castellano respecto a la "plaga" ucraniana:

Suspenden las clases y los actos públicos por la epidemia en Ucrania. Las Provincias

Algun forero suelta que Baxter no tienen laboratorios en Ucrania, cosa que el forero Lladó desmiente inmediatamente.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2151614-post388.html

La forera Chindavinta nos pone un post relacionado con el asunto Ucraniano y Joseph Moshe:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2152541-post447.html

El excelentisimo conforero AllSeeingEye, nos recuerda que le pertenece la exclusiva del tema Joseph Moshe que él ya habia anunciado el 20 de ago de 2009

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2153433-post517.html

Salto al dia 04 de Nov dejando por el camino, muchisimos posts relevantes y otros trollantes. Este dia, la mayor parte de informacion esta en un pike mano a mano entre mis estimados conforeros Putín y Ziberan 

Garrapates, nos postea con las timidas noticias al respecto en medio españoles:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156119-post637.html

naturalmente, solo hablan de H1N1

Otro enlace de Garrapatez, que muestra noticias Ucranianas donde el ministro de sanidad, declara que le "Virus" (o lo que sea) no esH1N1

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156188-post648.html

05- 06 de Nov.

Putín (el nuestro), nos recuerda en el siguiente post, que para que un enfermo sea declarado enfermo de H1N1, NO es necesario que padezca H1N1 (basta un simple resfriado incluso, aunque no tenga congestion nasal, "moquera"  ):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156564-post694.html

Se habla de motivos politicos internos en Ucrania. Se habla de cortinas de humo para tapar nuestra crisis economica (Precisamente, la cortina de este asunto, podria ser la actual crisis economica y no al reves, no seria la primera vez que esto es asi.)

De nuevo Ziberan, nos trae noticias del exterior de nuestras forenteras 450.000 afectados SOLO en Ucrania.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156974-post716.html

Interesante post de Kirot que relaciona algunos sintomas de enfermos ucranianos con gripe española. Nada que ver con H1N1. tampoco una gripe nueva, mas bien, un envenenamiento masivo en Ucrania:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2157044-post722.html


Lladó, nos envia noticia de la carta del presidente de Ucrania a la poblacion.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2157766-post760.html

President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine - Official web-site of President of Ukraine

Y la traduccion manual del querido Azrael de esta carta.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2157795-post761.html

El presidente de Ucrania, ataca a todos los que le molestan en el gobierno, incluyendo la tia buenorra de su primera ministra e intenta conseguir plenos poderes, para entre otros, obligar a la vacunacion masiva. La Yulia (ojo, que tampoco es una Santa la "Princesa del Gas", se opone y sigue recomendando medios tradicionales para combatir la gripe ya que los casos descubiertos, no son de H1N1.

Me canso de seguir el interminable hilo y me quedan dos noticias relevantes.

*La ministra de sanidad de Polonia, con el apoyo de sus colegas, ataca a la intencion de la Ue a vacunar de forma masiva a sus habitantes.*
La UE investiga cinco muertes producidas después de recibir la vacuna contra la gripe A - ElConfidencial.com

Nuestra ministra de sanidad, dijo el dia 2 de Nov, que la vacuna no sera obligatoria. *Solo seria obligatoria si la enfermedad fuera altamente contagiosa y grave.* (En este hilo,hemos apredido lo que puede decirse de una enfermedad altamente contagiosa y grave :bla: )

La vacuna de la gripe A será sólo aconsejable y no obligatoria para los grupos de riesgo - RTVE.es

Precisamente, lo que se pretende con Ucrania, es que nos parezca altamente contagiosa, y grave.

Por ultimo, Eslovaquia cierra fronteras con Ucrania.

Slovakia tightens border with flu-hit Ukraine | Reuters




para darle un poco de gracia la post, adjunto link a la foto de la Primera Ministra de Ucrania... quien fuera ese micro...








De las 174 victimas a dia 09/11/2009 *14* fueron gripe A, el resto, gripe comun
RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Ucrania confirma 155 muertes por gripe común
Tengan esto en cuenta, cuando nustros medios desinformativos, nos vengan poniendo el miedo en el cuerpo con la "nueva" gripe.

He ido muy deprisa y me he dejado muchas cosas, por favor, quien pueda mejorarlo que no dude en editarlo.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Nov 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-un-virus-desconocido-baxter-involucrada.html Aqui se habla de extraño virus

La situacione s grave y no por la gripe sino por las medidas de excepccion


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Nov 2009)

Antención hoy a las 20:00 que la primera ministra hará un comunicado a la nacion


----------



## Txamizo (1 Nov 2009)

A ver si van a tener que entrar los tanques de Putin...


----------



## porreta (1 Nov 2009)

Nada, que nos tenemos que comer una pandemia sí o sí, si no es de gripe aviar es de gripe del cerdo y si no de un virus desconocido, hay ganas de un exterminio y de vender unas vacunitas, eh.


----------



## dodaltel (1 Nov 2009)

> *Un Virus Mortal y Desconocido ataca a Ucrania*
> Publicado por notemaslaverdad en 30 Octubre 2009
> 
> Ayer día 29 las autoridades Ucranianas informaban de 20 victimas mortales, hoy ya son 34 los muertos por Neumonía debida a un virus desconocido.
> ...



Un Virus Mortal y Desconocido ataca a Ucrania No temas la verdad

Es curioso que hace unos días el científico judío americano Joseph Moshe especialista en armas biológicas haya sido perseguido y encarcelado por denunciar que una vacuna para la gripe producida en Ucrania por Baxter contenía un virus mortal, al nivel de las armas de destrucción masiva.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-Ld-W9TjEc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y-Ld-W9TjEc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Detención de Joseph Moshe mientras intentaba refujiarse en la embajada israelí.


----------



## Pedro Solves (1 Nov 2009)

VAMOS A MORIR TODOS!!! No sé si una vez o "cienes" de veces, pero de que vamos a morir estoy completamente seguro...


----------



## CALIXTO (1 Nov 2009)

Yo no se si somos conscientes de una cosa: 
si aceptamos esta conspiración como cierta ,y es que unos hijos de puta han inundado el mundo con un virus y sus consiguientes vacunas ( eso se llama guerra bacteriológica), ya sea por negocio o por genocidio bestial, automáticamente hay que actualizarse en otras conspiraciones que alguna gracia nos han hecho estos años pero que conjuntamente, avisaban de esta historia. Me refiero a aquellas "ridículas¿?" historias del amero, los Bildelberd, golpe militar USA, etc etc. No digo que sean ciertas ni que vayan a ocurrir, pero esto está pasando ya de castaño oscuro.


----------



## midway (1 Nov 2009)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> VAMOS A MORIR TODOS!!! No sé si una vez o "cienes" de veces, pero de que vamos a morir estoy completamente seguro...



las reglas que nos bobiernan a todos

usted no puede ganar
usted no puede empatar
usted no puede abandonar el juego


----------



## old man of the mountain (1 Nov 2009)

con respecto al golpe en EEUU...no hace falta sacar tropas...Obama puede desmontar la Constitucion desde dentro con la ley de emergencia sanitaria.---que declaro hace unos dias


----------



## Freeman (1 Nov 2009)

Vaya, qué noticias tan terribles: ¿ha salido ya la vacuna?


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Nov 2009)

Este foro lo leen muchos becarios de periódicos, almenos el que quiera estar informado ha tenido la oportunidad.

Es necesario que esta noticia salte a nuestros medios de información, podeis ver la web del gobierno de Ucrania o todos los periodicos digitales, traducirlo con el google. Es cierto lo que esta pasando en Ucrania 3 semanas de estado de excepccion y "nacionalizando" las farmacias , eso si segun el ministro " CON LA COLABORACION DE LA OMS " Tocate los huevotes

Yo no se si hay conspiracion o no, pero esto no es muy normal

HOY A LAS 20:00 Domingo !!! DOMINGO comunicado a toda la nacion.


----------



## D-Fens (1 Nov 2009)

En la werlll de la OMS no dice nada... claro que la última entrada referida a la gripe A es de finales de septiembre, el becario que mete las noticias debe de estar de vacaciones.

WHO | Avian influenza


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Nov 2009)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> VAMOS A MORIR TODOS!!! No sé si una vez o "cienes" de veces, pero de que vamos a morir estoy completamente seguro...



NOS VAN A MATAR!!





(que es muy distinto)


----------



## D-Fens (1 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, ya se ha encargado la gentuza de El País de sacar un reportaje "desmontando" las teorías de Sor Citröen...

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/Desmontando/monja-bulo/elpepusoc/20091101elpepisoc_1/Tes


----------



## Pedro Solves (1 Nov 2009)

Freeman dijo:


> Vaya, qué noticias tan terribles: ¿ha salido ya la vacuna?



En caso afirmativo... ¿¿¿Tú te la pondrías???


----------



## Pedro Solves (1 Nov 2009)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> NOS VAN A MATAR!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, pero el resultado final es el mismo... o no...


----------



## CALIXTO (1 Nov 2009)

D-Fens dijo:


> Por cierto, ya se ha encargado la gentuza de El País de sacar un reportaje "desmontando" las teorías de Sor Citröen...
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/Desmontando/monja-bulo/elpepusoc/20091101elpepisoc_1/Tes



Para colocar esa basura de artículo deben estar muy inquietos.
El mercenario periolisto ya se ha ganado un puesto en la tertulia de Francino. Enhorabuena mamón :abajo:


----------



## levante (1 Nov 2009)

Siendo terrible, hablan de decenas de miles de enfermos (como cada vez que hay epidemias de gripe) y 50 muertos hasta ahora. O sea, una mortalidad baja para lo que son estas cosas.
Cuando suba la mortalidad, si sube, nos asustamos ¿Vale?


----------



## Lorca83 (1 Nov 2009)

deberian reportar al autor del hilo por crear panico social.

cuando haya miles de muertos por ese virus hablamos


----------



## isla perejil (1 Nov 2009)

mirad, me dan ganas de auto-inyectar-crear-fingir que estoy infectada...

estoy hasta los cataplines de tanta locura por la gripe, sea cual sea.

Si nos hemos de morir todos, a que tanto drama?
No pensais que si las industrias farmaceuticas están detras de todo esto no tendran ya en el bolsillo la vacuna de este virus?
Porque no creo que les sea muy rentable matar a toda la población de un plumazo... alguien tendrá que vivir para que les compre las vacunas, no?
:abajo:


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Nov 2009)

De momento la frontera de Dorohursk sigue abierta pero se han reforzado los controles, tanto de personas como de mercancias. Dicen que no hay motivo para que cunda el pánico.

Desde hace dos dias no encuentro noticias nuevas en medios polacos. El último comunicado fue ayer Sabado a las 8 de la mañana hora polaca. Tymoshenko habló por la tarde y dijo que estaba todo bajo control. En Tarnopol hay 39.000 infectados y 14 muertos, los trenes no paran y la gente no sale a la calle. En total se han declarado 53 muertos.
En total se cree que hay 185.000 infectados en Ucrania de los cuales 82.600 son niños.
17:38 h, Acaba de palmar un médico.
http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/2070354,12,ukraina_grypa_zabija_tez_lekarzy__rosnie_liczba_ofiar,item.html
Si en una semana no posteo es que se me han derretido los pulmones.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Estás allí cerca?



Si, más o menos como de Madrid a Valladolid de donde vivo a Dorohursk.


----------



## Berebere (1 Nov 2009)

Muy buenos los tags. Lo mejor del hilo.


----------



## Lladó (1 Nov 2009)

El tema de Ucrania (de ahí la gravedad de lo que está ocurriendo y el porqué de que medio país estén cuarentena) es que se han confirmado 4 muertes por H1N1, sí, pero en los últimos días hay otros 40 fallecimientos asociados a un virus aún no identificado que provoca pneumonía severa, con hemorragias.



> [UKRAINE]
> After *four deaths from the virus A (H1N1)*, the government had ordered the precautionary closure of all schools. The current panic is contributed by *40 deaths from pneumonia in the west of the country*. *The trigger for the lung inflammation remains an enigma, despite official denials, rumors hold that there is spreading pneumonic plague.*
> 
> http://translate.google.de/translat...steln_236063.html&sl=de&tl=en&history_state0=


----------



## menos_16 (1 Nov 2009)

Ahora si que va a bajar el precio de la vivienda...


y hay que invertir en fosas comunes.

[\mal gusto OFF]


----------



## traspotin (1 Nov 2009)

*No hace falta desmentir el bulo. Ya se había hecho.*



CALIXTO dijo:


> Para colocar esa basura de artículo deben estar muy inquietos.
> El mercenario periolisto ya se ha ganado un puesto en la tertulia de Francino. Enhorabuena mamón :abajo:



http://ecos.blogalia.com/historias/64815

Ya se había desmontado antes. No hacía falta leer ningún artículo de opinión en un gran medio. Sólo había que buscar un poquito.

Otra cosa es lo que quieras o necesites creer.


> *La monja que no tenía fe en las vacunas*
> 
> Rosa Montero --ayer en El País-- da crédito a un vídeo de un monja catalana que desaconseja la vacunación contra la gripe A y que lleva recorriendo varios blog --y no unos cualquiera-- unas semanas.
> 
> ...



Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2009)




----------



## traspotin (1 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Se que hay varios hilos abierto y propongo a la gente que participe en ellos, la situacion en ucraina es surrealista hay una especie de ley marcial que limita el movimiento
> 
> Aqui teneis la pagina ( traduccion google ) del primer ministro Ucraniano AGARRAOS LAS KALANDRAKAS
> 
> Google Traductor



Podrías dar más datos sobre esa "especie" de ley marcial?. Hasta ahora mi familia ha podido y puede salir a la calle cuando le apetezca. No salen por el frío que hace.

Por cierto sí, hay casos positivos de gripe A. Hasta ahora 4 que se hayan confirmado...o eso me dicen desde allí.

Saludos.


----------



## Kirot (1 Nov 2009)

Addendum

He mencionado "la agenda oculta de la monja". ¿Por qué agenda oculta?. Porque en primer lugar sus argumentos huelen a los clásicos de los movimientos anti-vacunas estadounidenses y porque menciona de paso a la periodista austriaca Jane Bürgermeister que aparentemente denunció el caso Baxter y que tiene un virus para el que sí que no hay vacuna: el de la conspiranoia gravis. Sí, todo esto con la gripe A y las vacunas en un complot mundial para cargarse a parte de la humanidad *menos a Elvis... que por supuesto ¡sigue vivo!.* La verdad es que en ese punto deja de interesarme toda esta historia. Para el que quiera seguir la parte rosa del asunto recomiendo el artículo de Skeptic Zoners. 

Deben de pensar que somos gilipollas, mezlcan a Elvis con todo esto. Hacen lo mismo con el 11-S, que hijos de puta.


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (1 Nov 2009)

Bueno a ver si hay suerte esta vez, con lo que cuesta de fabricar estos bichos

Para estar a salvo lo ideal son tres dosis de la vacuna, para los que son más de derechas con cuatro dosis la salvación esta garantizada


----------



## Lladó (1 Nov 2009)

traspotin dijo:


> Podrías dar más datos sobre esa "especie" de ley marcial?. Hasta ahora mi familia ha podido y puede salir a la calle cuando le apetezca. No salen por el frío que hace.
> 
> Por cierto sí, hay casos positivos de gripe A. Hasta ahora 4 que se hayan confirmado...o eso me dicen desde allí.
> 
> Saludos.



Por ahora se han puesto en cuarentena 9 provicias, no todo el país. Se han cerrado escuelas, cines y salas de conciertos, se prohíben concentraciones y se desaconseja salir a la calle si no es necesario, llevar mascarilla siempre que se hable con alguien. En el post de "Otras burbujas" tienes muchos más datos y links de cómo va evolucionando el tema.

Y como te he puesto más arriba, se han confirmado 4 muertes por H1N1, pero hay otras 40 por un virus sin identificar que causa pneumonía severa. No se sabe si es una mutación del virus H1N1, otro nuevo o qué.


----------



## CALIXTO (1 Nov 2009)

traspotin dijo:


> http://ecos.blogalia.com/historias/64815
> 
> Ya se había desmontado antes. No hacía falta leer ningún artículo de opinión en un gran medio. Sólo había que buscar un poquito.
> 
> ...



Mira traspotin, antes de copipastear tochos infumables, deberías por lo menos leértelos y así verías que ese artículo no desmonta nada en absoluto. Hace valoraciones sobre afirmaciones con las que, curiosamente, algunas está de acuerdo con la monja.
Pero tu mismo, yo quiero conocer opiniones de todos los colores para hacerme una propia.


----------



## USUREROS (1 Nov 2009)

Joder como esta atacando el virus, mañana me voy al banco a sacar todo el dinero, por si lo ponen en cuarentena.....


----------



## traspotin (1 Nov 2009)

CALIXTO dijo:


> Mira traspotin, antes de copipastear tochos infumables, deberías por lo menos leértelos y así verías que ese artículo no desmonta nada en absoluto. Hace valoraciones sobre afirmaciones con las que, curiosamente, algunas está de acuerdo con la monja.
> Pero tu mismo, yo quiero conocer opiniones de todos los colores para hacerme una propia.



Calixto, hace *mucho* que me leí ese "tocho infumable" como puedes comprobar en la fecha del posteo original. Lo único que hace es separar los datos objetivos que menciona "la monja" con las opiniones personales y no tan objetivos. Si lo que quieres es crearte tu propia opinión ahí tienes el artículo con mención a fuentes originales escritos y detallados de una forma científica, vamos que si quieres puedes buscar información para rebatirla que es como se deben hacer las cosas, con el método científico, al menos en cuanto a medicina se refiere.

Saludos.

PD: Vuelvo a repetir, *sí*, me lo he leído y bajo mi punto de vista desmonta *completamente* la opinión de conspiración de la monja. Y de "tocho infumable" para mí nada.


----------



## carlosjpc (1 Nov 2009)

bueno, las noticias son confusas, pero parece que el problema no es la gripe A, parece que paralelamente hay una plaga neumonica seguramente de origen bacteriano cuyos sintomas no se parecen en nada a la gripe. Eso si, las noticias son confusas he leido de alguna decena a 3000 muertos, a ver si se aclaran.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (1 Nov 2009)

carlosjpc dijo:


> bueno, las noticias son confusas, pero parece que el problema no es la gripe A, parece que paralelamente hay una plaga neumonica seguramente de origen bacteriano cuyos sintomas no se parecen en nada a la gripe. Eso si, las noticias son confusas he leido de alguna decena a 3000 muertos, a ver si se aclaran.



¿3,000 MUERTOS? :8:

Dice mi hija que te pasas.


----------



## traspotin (1 Nov 2009)

carlosjpc dijo:


> bueno, las noticias son confusas, pero parece que el problema no es la gripe A, parece que paralelamente hay una plaga neumonica seguramente de origen bacteriano cuyos sintomas no se parecen en nada a la gripe. Eso si, las noticias son confusas he leido de alguna decena a 3000 muertos, a ver si se aclaran.



Según creo recordar la gripe A puede derivar en neumonía a los pocos días de la infección no?. Pero sí, los datos son confusos. Mi familia está por allí y además son médicos, ya os iré comentando según me vayan diciendo ellos a mí.

S2.


----------



## stewie (1 Nov 2009)

Ya va saliendo en los medios españoles:

(ADN.es) *Ascienden a 53 los muertos y a 184.000 los enfermos por gripe en Ucrania*


El número de muertos por la epidemia de gripe que acecha a Ucrania ascendió a 53 y a 184.000 los enfermos, informó hoy el Ministerio ucraniano de Sanidad.

El comunicado no precisa qué tipo de gripe se trata, pero la víspera el presidente de Ucrania, Víctor Yuschenko, informó de que 48 personas fallecieron a causa de la gripe AH1N1.

En total, los enfermos de gripe en Ucrania ascienden a 184.919 personas, de las que permanecen hospitalizadas 7.383.

Tal vez para evitar el pánico entre la población, las autoridades sanitarias prefieren hablar de la epidemia de gripe, sin precisar si se trata o no de la AH1N1.

Según comunicó el ministro de Sanidad, Vasili Kniazévich, ayer en Ucrania sólo estaban confirmados 13 casos de enfermos con el virus AH1N1 y un fallecido a raíz de esa enfermedad.

Hoy, entre tanto, se informó de la muerte de cuatro médicos que atendían a los enfermos de gripe.

Kniazévich llamó a los científicos a facilitar un pronóstico del desarrollo de la enfermedad, e informó de la llegada el lunes a Ucrania de una delegación de expertos internacionales que ayudarán a los médicos ucranianos a combatir la epidemia.

El titular de Sanidad de este país, de 47 millones de habitantes, llamó a la población a no dejarse dominar por el pánico, y a acudir de inmediato a los médicos y cumplir estrictamente sus recomendaciones.

Ucrania ha comenzado a recibir ayuda de medicamentos y material sanitario de la vecina Polonia, y también de Eslovaquia, Rumanía, y Hungría.

El presidente Yúschenko firmó hoy un decreto especial que implanta toda una serie de medidas, acordadas por el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, para combatir la pandemia gripal.

El decreto prevé crear una Comisión Gubernamental Extraordinaria Antiepidémica, que deberá coordinar las acciones de diversas instituciones y entes públicos.

El decreto ordena al Gobierno la financiación de compras extraordinarias de partidas de medicamentos, equipos médicos y medios de protección personal.

Las autoridades castrenses aplazaron ayer por tres semanas el llamamiento al servicio militar obligatorio, también han sido cerradas por el mismo plazo todas las escuelas y universidades.

En las nueve regiones occidentales más castigadas por la gripe se impuso un régimen de cuarentena y durante 21 días quedaron prohibidas todas las actividades públicas y reuniones de masas, incluido conciertos y proyecciones de películas en cines.

Internacional - Ascienden a 53 los muertos y a 184.000 los enfermos por gripe en Ucrania - ADN.es


----------



## CALIXTO (1 Nov 2009)

traspotin dijo:


> Calixto, hace *mucho* que me leí ese "tocho infumable" como puedes comprobar en la fecha del posteo original. Lo único que hace es separar los datos objetivos que menciona "la monja" con las opiniones personales y no tan objetivos. Si lo que quieres es crearte tu propia opinión ahí tienes el artículo con mención a fuentes originales escritos y detallados de una forma científica, vamos que si quieres puedes buscar información para rebatirla que es como se deben hacer las cosas, con el método científico, al menos en cuanto a medicina se refiere.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: Vuelvo a repetir, *sí*, me lo he leído y bajo mi punto de vista desmonta *completamente* la opinión de conspiración de la monja. Y de "tocho infumable" para mí nada.



Que conste que espero con todas mis fuerzas que tengas razón.


----------



## carlosjpc (1 Nov 2009)

no digo que sea cierto, las noticias son confusas, te hablo de cosas que he leido por aqui y por allá. he reencontrado una que habla de 1500 muertos la semana pasada, a ver si encuentro la de 3000.
Google Übersetzer


----------



## Humungus (1 Nov 2009)

Yo ya le he dado la vuelta a los calzoncillos (lease con los frenazos hacia fuera) y llevo en el bolsillo una lata de atun y un paquete de lacasitos o sea que me vengan a mi virus que estoy preparado para el armagedom.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Nov 2009)

Parece que hay dos cosas, una la gripe, y otra cosa que parece una neumonía. Por lo publicado en las noticias en Ucrania, al hacerse la autopsia de las víctimas, los pulmones tenían aspecto de como si la víctima hubiese sufrido una enfermedad pulmonar crónica.

Lo médicos no saben qué es, han enviado muestras a Londres para su análisis. Se informa de la muerte de cuatro médicos.

Por cierto, que yo voy para allá para celebrar el Año Nuevo en Crimea con la familia de mi esposa, ¿alguien sabe si la aerolínea te devuelve el dinero si cierran las fronteras?
La primera ministra Timoshenko se dirigía al país hace una hora, en cuanto me entere que ha dicho, lo subo.


----------



## Eddy (1 Nov 2009)

> Por lo publicado en las noticias en Ucrania, al hacerse la autopsia de las víctimas, los pulmones tenían aspecto de como si la víctima hubiese sufrido una enfermedad pulmonar crónica.



Entonces es que el virus ha mutado ::

The 1918 flu pandemic



> This huge death toll was caused by an extremely high infection rate of up to 50% and the extreme severity of the symptoms, suspected to be caused by cytokine storms.[4] Indeed, symptoms in 1918 were so unusual that initially influenza was misdiagnosed as dengue, cholera, or typhoid. One observer wrote, "One of the most striking of the complications was hemorrhage from mucous membranes, especially from the nose, stomach, and intestine. Bleeding from the ears and petechial hemorrhages in the skin also occurred."[13] *The majority of deaths were from bacterial pneumonia, a secondary infection caused by influenza, but the virus also killed people directly, causing massive hemorrhages and edema in the lung*.[10]


----------



## El río de la vida (1 Nov 2009)

Vaya, ahora habrá menos desempleo y menos pensiones que pagar. Que coincidencia, ¿no?


----------



## Usuario eliminado (1 Nov 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Vaya, ahora habrá menos desempleo y menos pensiones que pagar. Que coincidencia, ¿no?



Si, están echando toda la carne al asador, si no nos habían acojonado a la primera ya seguiran intentandolo, este entorno de crisis mundial que estamos viviendo no lo van a desperdiciar.:abajo:


----------



## nuipek (1 Nov 2009)

Eddy dijo:


> Entonces es que el virus ha mutado ::
> 
> The 1918 flu pandemic



La gripe Española!!! Joder somos la ostia , no solo nos vamos a cargar la economia Europea si no que tambien a sus ciudadanos, no nos van a querer ni en Africa.


----------



## 1929 (1 Nov 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/ukrainian/domestic/story/2009/11/091101_flu_late_sunday_kk.shtml

traductor google


establecer los precios máximos para los medicamentos y productos médicos.


El documento regula los precios de los medicamentos que se utilizan durante los últimos días de alta demanda.

Después de difundir noticias de la gripe y las IRA en Ucrania, la gente compraba lo que creen podría ayudar en el caso.

Corresponsales habló de la demanda pico de la gripe de todos los medios las drogas que estimulan el sistema inmunológico, máscaras de gasa.

La mayoría de las farmacias a través de las ventas de Ucrania desaparecido amiksin perparat, arbidol, pomada oksolinova.

Farmacias explicó que no cumplan con la creciente demanda.

Sin embargo, según los funcionarios, algunas farmacias zavyschuvaly precios de los medicamentos rozkupovuvaly.

Otra de las decisiones de los funcionarios señalados 6 millones de metros de gasa. El Consejo de Ministros encargó a Goskomreserv millones de metros de gasa Departamento de Centros Penitenciarios. El resto de gasa asignado el Ministerio de Economía.

Marley utilizado para hacer máscaras.

Éstos son los medicamentos indicados y las diferencias en los precios al por mayor y las vacaciones.

1. Amiksyn
pastillas para 0.125 miligramos
Precio de venta al por mayor: 39,6 USD.
Precio al por menor, USD: 55 USD.

2. Ozeltamevyr (Tamiflu)
Cápsulas de 75 miligramos
Precio de venta al por mayor: 250,92 USD.
PVP: 348,5 dólares.

3. Azitromicina
comprimidos de 0,5 gramos de
Precio de venta al por mayor: 21,34 USD.
PVP: 29,45 USD.

4. Amizon
a los comprimidos de 0,25 gramos
Precio de venta al por mayor: 10,87 USD.
PVP: 15 USD.

5. Ampicilina
a los comprimidos de 0,25 gramos
Precio de venta al por mayor: 6,52 USD.
PVP: 9 USD.

6. Arbidol
comprimidos de 0,1 gramos de
Precio de venta al por mayor: 32,61 USD.
PVP: 45 USD.

7. El ácido ascórbico
comprimidos de 0,5 gramos de
Precio de venta al por mayor: 5,8 USD.
PVP: 8 USD.

8. Remantadyn
comprimidos de 50 miligramos de
Precio de venta al por mayor: 6,16 USD.
PVP: 8,5 USD.

9. Pomada oksolinova
tubo de 10 gramos
Precio de venta al por mayor: 6,16 USD.
PVP: 8,5 USD.

10. Bihlyukonat Hlorheksydynu
botella de 100 mililitros
Precio de venta al por mayor: 3,62 USD.
PVP: 5 USD.

Productos médicos

11. Estopilla
1 metro funcionando
Precio de venta al por mayor: 1,45 UAH.
PVP: 2 jrivnia.

12. Mascarilla desechable 1 pieza
Precio de venta al por mayor: 1,1 USD.
PVP: 1,5 hryvnia.

14. Guantes
1 par
Precio de venta al por mayor: 0,73 UAH.
PVP: 1 jrivnia.

15. Jeringa
volumen de 5 ml de
Precio de venta al por mayor: 0,51 melena


----------



## eleztrico (1 Nov 2009)

Espero que nuestra ministra y presidente ayuden a que todos estemos convencidos de vacunarnos haciendolo ellos primero y que sea con Pandermix como el pueblo.

Zapatitos di algo del tema hombre.


----------



## Lladó (1 Nov 2009)

Leo en foros ingleses que algunas fuentes hablan de tanques en las afueras de Ternopol equipados con equipos de protección química y biológica. Un grupo de médicos internacionales ha huido de Lviv porque la situación es mucho peor de lo que se dice. Y llegan informes de pueblos en zonas remotas de los Cárpatos totalmente devastados por la enfermedad.

El president Yushchenko ha autorizado la vacunación obligatoria casa por casa:

Google Traductor

http://rus.4post.com.ua/politics/148070.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2009)

La gripe A siembra la psicosis entre los ucranianos - gripe A (H1N1) : noticias, internacionales | euronews


----------



## trichetin (1 Nov 2009)

Después de leer World War Z, no debí meterme en este hilo, estoy tapiando la puerta :´´´(


----------



## eleztrico (1 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Leo en foros ingleses que algunas fuentes hablan de tanques en las afueras de Ternopol equipados con equipos de protección química y biológica. Un grupo de médicos internacionales ha huido de Lviv porque la situación es mucho peor de lo que se dice. Y llegan informes de pueblos en zonas remotas de los Cárpatos totalmente devastados por la enfermedad.
> 
> El president Yushchenko ha autorizado la vacunación obligatoria casa por casa:
> 
> Google Traductor



La vacunación nunca va a ser obligatoria locos inocho:

¿o sí?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Nov 2009)

Tranquilos que zp ha dicho que todo se soluciona con confianza. Ellos os ponen un vacuna, os moris tranquilamente en casita y un problema menos de la economia. La de "huecos" laborales que creara la vacuna.


----------



## dodaltel (1 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Leo en foros ingleses que algunas fuentes hablan de tanques en las afueras de Ternopol equipados con equipos de protección química y biológica. Un grupo de médicos internacionales ha huido de Lviv porque la situación es mucho peor de lo que se dice. Y llegan informes de pueblos en zonas remotas de los Cárpatos totalmente devastados por la enfermedad.
> 
> El president Yushchenko ha autorizado la vacunación obligatoria casa por casa:
> 
> ...



La vacunación con que??? Ya hay vacuna??? Si a "mutado la gripe a" no sirve de nada la vacuna y si no es la gripe A tampoco. Me parece que van a inocular el virus a mansalva para justificar la vacunación obligatoria.


----------



## INTRUDER (1 Nov 2009)

¿Pero este hilo va en serio? 

¿No sera una broma de "Todos los Santos?


----------



## MateAmargo (1 Nov 2009)

midway dijo:


> las reglas que nos bobiernan a todos
> 
> usted no puede ganar
> usted no puede empatar
> usted no puede abandonar el juego



Esto se llama poder de sintesis.


----------



## Lorca83 (1 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En el siguiente orden, el que viene, no harán falta las vacunas. No hará falta el dinero, no hará falta la libertad.



solo latas de atun ))


----------



## Humungus (1 Nov 2009)

A mi todo esto me recuerda el principio del libro/blog apocalipsis zombie, es que esta calcado oyes,por cierto recomiendo su lectura, yo ahora esty con guerra mundial z que acojona mas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Leo en foros ingleses que algunas fuentes hablan de tanques en las afueras de Ternopol equipados con equipos de protección química y biológica. Un grupo de médicos internacionales ha huido de Lviv porque la situación es mucho peor de lo que se dice. Y llegan informes de pueblos en zonas remotas de los Cárpatos totalmente devastados por la enfermedad.
> 
> El president Yushchenko ha autorizado la vacunación obligatoria casa por casa:
> 
> ...



pERO SI los carpatos estan en rumania..No creo que ucrania tenga jurisdiccion para tanto....


----------



## Monsieur George (1 Nov 2009)

INTRUDER dijo:


> ¿Pero este hilo va en serio?
> 
> ¿No sera una broma de "Todos los Santos?



Mucho me temo que si va en serio. ¡Uno en esta vida ya no sabe ni que pensar! A ver si los cuatro "tarados" que hablaban de los illuminatti y del Nuevo Orden Mundial van a tener razón. Aunque pensándolo bien..., la idea de soltar por ahí un virus que ni sabes como va a mutar, puede afectar igualmente a algún pez gordo illuminati de esos. Vamos, que los virus no creo que se puedan controlar con facilidad.


----------



## Lorca83 (1 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Leo en foros ingleses que algunas fuentes hablan de tanques en las afueras de Ternopol equipados con equipos de protección química y biológica. Un grupo de médicos internacionales ha huido de Lviv porque la situación es mucho peor de lo que se dice. Y llegan informes de pueblos en zonas remotas de los Cárpatos totalmente devastados por la enfermedad.
> 
> El president Yushchenko ha autorizado la vacunación obligatoria casa por casa:
> 
> ...




no me creo nada de lo que dices cabronazo

te crees que estamos como en la peli de 18 dias despues o que


----------



## Lladó (1 Nov 2009)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pERO SI los carpatos estan en rumania..No creo que ucrania tenga jurisdiccion para tanto....



Los Cárpatos Ucranianos es una parte la cordillera de Cárpatos. Se encuentran situados en oeste de Ucrania. Ocupan el territorio de los óblasts de Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk y Chernivtsi. Ocupan el superficie de 24,000 km². El pico más alto de los Cárpatos Ucranianos es el monte Goverla (2061 m).

Cárpatos Ucranianos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Lorca83 dijo:


> no me creo nada de lo que dices cabronazo
> 
> te crees que estamos como en la peli de 18 dias despues o que



Puedes leer tú mismo lo que dicen un par de usuarios registrados que viven en Ucrania:

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread515093


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2009)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pERO SI los carpatos estan en rumania..No creo que ucrania tenga jurisdiccion para tanto....



ejem
eso es en las peliculas


mire un mapa


----------



## midway (1 Nov 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ejem
> eso es en las peliculas
> 
> 
> mire un mapa



la eso causa estragos


----------



## Chindasvinta (1 Nov 2009)

No había oído nada del tema, pero a partir de mis pesquisas en internet deduzco lo siguiente:

- El tal Joseph Mosher es un científico que trabaja para el Mossad y está especializado en armas bacteriológicas.

- En Septiembre anuncia en una radio Estadounidense que la vacuna que fabrica Baxter en Ucrania es un arma bacteriológica.

- Acto seguido, mientras el hombre intentaba refugiarse en la embajada israelí, es obligado a salir de su coche con gases lacrimógenos y con un despliegue policial y militar que acojona. 

- Los media insisten en que es un demente que amenaza a la Casablanca ¿intento de justificar su espectacular detención?.

- Unos meses después, Ucrania: neumonía fuera de control de origen no confirmado oficialmente.

¿Ha sido este el devenir de los acontecimientos o me he montado un guión de película yanki?


----------



## imyourend (1 Nov 2009)

casualmente El 30 de octubre de 1938 , Orson Welles (1915-1985) y el Teatro Mercurio, bajo el sello de la CBS, adaptaron el clásico La guerra de los mundos, novela de ciencia ficción de H.G. Wells, a un guión de radio.

Me parece que esto es un homenaje al gran Orson Welles .:XX:


----------



## Lladó (1 Nov 2009)

Chindasvinta dijo:


> No había oído nada del tema, pero a partir de mis pesquisas en internet deduzco lo siguiente:
> 
> - El tal Joseph Mosher es un científico que trabaja para el Mossad y está especializado en armas bacteriológicas.
> 
> ...



Esos son exactamente los hechos. Luego ya cada cual que saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Gliese (1 Nov 2009)

En el articulo que postea lladó habla de gripe+SRAS.

Si de verdad se trata de SRAS, chungo, chungo:8:


----------



## doced11 (1 Nov 2009)

¿Están ya esterilizando la zona con bombas nucleares?


----------



## Chindasvinta (1 Nov 2009)

_Professor Moshe had called into a live radio show by Dr. A. True Ott, broadcast on Republic Broadcasting claiming to be a microbiologist who wanted to supply evidence to a States Attorney regarding tainted H1N1 Swine flu vaccines being produced by Baxter BioPharma Solutions. He said that Baxter’s Ukrainian lab was in fact producing a bioweapon disguised as a vaccine. He claimed that the vaccine contained an adjuvant (additive) designed to weaken the immune system, and replicated RNA from the virus responsible for the 1918 pandemic Spanish flu, causing global sickness and mass death.

Sources tell us that Bar-Joseph Moshe made no threat against the President or the White House. He did not mention any bomb or attack. He then proceeded to inform the White House he intended to go public with this information. When he noticed men in suits in front of his house and feared that the FBI was about to detain him, he packed some belongings into his car and, him being a dual Israeli citizen, tried to reach the Israeli consulate located in close proximity to the federal building where the standoff took place. The FBI and the bomb squad prevented him from reaching it. Who is this man? His profile on biomedexperts.com says he is a plant disease expert with many publications on his name involving the genetic manipulation of virii. Photographic evidence that Moshe is who he says he is can be found here._

:8:


----------



## eleztrico (1 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> En el articulo que postea lladó habla de gripe+SRAS.
> 
> Si de verdad se trata de SRAS, chungo, chungo:8:




Pero eso es otra enfermedad, menuda movida hay montada con todo esto:


Síndrome Respiratorio Agudo Severo (SRAS) 

Una nueva enfermedad llamada SRAS

SRAS es una enfermedad respiratoria de causa desconocida que ha sido reportada recientemente en Asia, Norte América y Europa. Información limitada sugiere que la enfermedad puede ser causada por un coronavirus previamente irreconocible.

¿Quién está a riesgo de contraer SRAS?

En este momento, las personas más a riesgo de contraer SRAS son trabajadores de salud que atienden a pacientes con SRAS y contacto familiar cercano con esos pacientes. Sin embargo, el tomar apropiadas precauciones puede reducir el riesgo. Los casos entre las personas que viajan han sido relacionados a viajes a China y Hong Kong, Singapur, Hanoi en Vietnam y Toronto, Canadá


Síntomas de SRAS

La enfermedad usualmente comienza con una fiebre más alta de 38ºC (100.4º). A veces la fiebre se asocia con escalofríos u otros síntomas que incluyen dolor de cabeza, dolor en el cuerpo y cansancio. Algunas personas pueden también tener síntomas respiratorios leves. Después de tres a siete días, puede que la persona desarrolle una tos seca y que tenga dificultad para respirar.

¿Cuánto tiempo toma para desarrollar síntomas después de haber estado expuesto(a) a SRAS?

Usualmente la persona puede desarrollar síntomas en un período de dos a siete días. Sin embargo, algunas personas han desarrollado síntomas después de 10 días.

¿Es peligroso el SRAS?

La mayoría de las personas con SRAS se recuperan pero un pequeño porcentaje de personas ha muerto.

¿Cómo se disemina SRAS?

Puede que las personas en contacto cercano con otras que tienen SRAS, desarrollen la enfermedad. "Contacto cercano" significa haber cuidado o vivido con una persona que tuviera SRAS o haber tenido contacto directo con secreciones respiratorias u otros líquidos del cuerpo de una persona con SRAS.

¿Qué debe hacer si recientemente ha viajado a un país donde se han reportado casos de SRAS?

Por 10 días después de su regreso, usted debe estar pendiente de su salud. Si se enferma con fiebre de más de 38ºC (100.4º) y desarrolla tos o tiene dificultad para respirar, debe contactar a su proveedor de atención primaria e informarle acerca de cualquier viaje que haya hecho y si sabe que estuvo en contacto con alguien que tuviera síntomas de SRAS. Llame a su proveedor de salud antes de su visita para que se puedan tomar precauciones que limiten la diseminación de la enfermedad a otras personas.

¿Cuál es el tratamiento para SRAS?

Actualmente existe información limitada disponible acerca del tratamiento para SRAS. Se han usado antibióticos, medicamentos antivirales y esteroides en algunos casos de SRAS. Tratamiento de apoyo como líquidos intravenosos y medicina para controlar la fiebre y el dolor son muy importantes.


----------



## Telecomunista (1 Nov 2009)

Capitalismo genocida. Asesinos.


----------



## Eddy (1 Nov 2009)

Cuarentena----------------------------10 días

Paralización tráfico aéreo----------------30 días 

Colapso del sistema sanitario-------------50 días

Racionamiento alimentos y combustible---70 días

Estado de excepción------------------- 90 días

Bobojista admite que los tochos seguirán bajando---120 días


----------



## ERB (1 Nov 2009)

Archive Number 20091101.3771
Published Date 01-NOV-2009
Subject PRO/AH/EDR> Influenza pandemic (H1N1) 2009 (81): Ukraine, conf.

INFLUENZA PANDEMIC (H1N1) 2009 (81): UKRAINE, CONFIRMED
*******************************************************
A ProMED-mail post
<http://www.promedmail.org>
ProMED-mail is a program of the
International Society for Infectious Diseases
<http://www.isid.org>

Date: Sun 1 Nov 2009
From: Irene Lai <irene.lai@internationalsos.com>


The Ukrainian Ministry of Health has released the following 
information (in Ukrainian) on its website 
<http://www.moz.gov.ua/ua/main/press>. Some cases of influenza-like 
illness (ILI) and at least one death have been confirmed as due to 
influenza pandemic (H1N1) 2009 virus infection.

Currently, there are or have been about 1000 people admitted to 
hospitals. (It is unclear from the report whether these numbers are 
current or cumulative). More than 100 are being treated in intensive 
care units.

There are restrictions on large gatherings. Schools and entertainment 
establishments have been closed for 3 weeks.

Another Ministry report (in Ukrainian 
<http://www.moz.gov.ua/ua/main/press/?docID=3D13938>) states that as 
of Fri 30 Oct 2009, there are over 80 000 suspected cases and 33 deaths.

The report describes 3 features of the outbreak: (1) Complicated 
courses in pregnant women, people of working age, children, and the 
elderly (but not as many), and people with cardiovascular and 
respiratory disease, diabetes, immune deficiency, obesity etc.; (2) 
Rapid spread; (3) In some cases, a viral pneumonia with rapid 
progression that is difficult to treat.

--
Dr Irene Lai MB BS
International SOS
Level 5 Challis House 4 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000 Australia
<irene.lai@internationalsos.com>

[ProMED-mail thanks Irene Lai for providing these translations. It is 
clear that the outbreak has all the characteristics of influenza 
pandemic A(H1N1) 2009 virus infection, although a precise diagnosis 
has been established only in very few cases. For whatever reason, the 
Ukrainian authorities seem reluctant to reach this conclusion.

The HealthMap/ProMED-mail interactive map of Ukraine can be accessed 
at: <http://healthmap.org/admin/prolink.php>. - Mod.CP]

[see also:
Influenza pandemic (H1N1) 2009 (80): Ukraine susp. RFI 20091031.3764]
..........................................................cp/msp/jw
*##########################################################*
************************************************************
ProMED-mail makes every effort to verify the reports that
are posted, but the accuracy and completeness of the
information, and of any statements or opinions based
thereon, are not guaranteed. The reader assumes all risks in
using information posted or archived by ProMED-mail. ISID
and its associated service providers shall not be held
responsible for errors or omissions or held liable for any
damages incurred as a result of use or reliance upon posted
or archived material.
************************************************************
Become a ProMED-mail Premium Subscriber at
<http://www.isid.org/ProMEDMail_Premium.shtml>
************************************************************
Visit ProMED-mail's web site at <http://www.promedmail.org>.
Send all items for posting to: promed@promedmail.org

(NOT to an individual moderator). If you do not give your
full name and affiliation, it may not be posted. Send
commands to subscribe/unsubscribe, get archives, help,
etc. to: majordomo@promedmail.org. For assistance from a
human being send mail to: owner-promed@promedmail.org.

############################################################

http://www.promedmail.org/pls/otn/f..._BACK_PAGE,F2400_P1001_PUB_MAIL_ID:1000,79896


----------



## imyourend (1 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> * BLa BLaBLaBLaBLaBLaBLaBLaBLaBLa de la complicadísima situación que está viviendo el Planeta: probablemente, la mayor desde la destrucción de la Atlántida.BLaBLaBLaBLaBLaBLaBLaBLaBLa*



*


jajajajajajajajaja*


----------



## midway (1 Nov 2009)

Eddy dijo:


> Bobojista admite que los tochos seguirán bajando---120 días



pero como todos habrán muerto menos él,nadie se enterará del solemne y fundamental acto


----------



## Rain dog (1 Nov 2009)

Portada extraordinaria del País. Joder, sí que va esto en serio.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (1 Nov 2009)

Bueno, parece que hay datos oficiales (de las 17:00):

Google Traductor

191,431 casos; 60 muertos (0,03%, tres cada 10,000 casos)

Cada vez me recuerda más a lo de primavera en México.


----------



## Humungus (1 Nov 2009)

Rain dog dijo:


> Portada extraordinaria del País. Joder, sí que va esto en serio.




Lo que yo decia, calcaito al apocalipsis zombie...

APOCALIPSIS ZOMBIE - December 30th, 2005


----------



## imyourend (1 Nov 2009)

resulta que el pais ya anuncio la epidemia el viernes dia 30.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/soci...do/epidemia/elpepusoc/20091030elpepusoc_4/Tes


----------



## monicagt (1 Nov 2009)

De donde has sacado esa portada de ElPais??


----------



## imyourend (1 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> De donde has sacado esa portada de ElPais??



Del photoshop, ES un fake :XX:


----------



## Rain dog (1 Nov 2009)

imyourend dijo:


> Del photoshop, ES un fake :XX:



Como te atreves a cuestionar mis fuentes ::


----------



## pacomer (1 Nov 2009)

Parece que el virus desconocido es de origen caballar, aquí una imagen de una afectada ucraniana:


----------



## imyourend (1 Nov 2009)

Me sumo al homenaje 30 de octubre de 1938-2009 felicidades Orson Welles.


----------



## Lladó (1 Nov 2009)

> The Health Ministry said the *53 people had died from influenza or acute respiratory infections, but it was not clear how many of the deaths were related to the H1N1 virus.* There was an outbreak of swine flu in western Ukraine in the middle of the week, but recent data only confirmed 13 cases and one death.
> 
> Ukrainian president requests international help with flu epidemic | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire



Y aquía tenéis la web del ministerio de sanidad de Ucrania detallando los casos de gripe y de ARI (acute respiratory infections) en cada región y franja de edad. 

Google Translate

Como se puede comprobar, lo grave está en los casos de ARI, que es lo que se sospecha que sea plaga neumónica o una mutación muy agresiva del virus H1N1. Recordad que entre los síntomas hay tos con sangre y, en los fallecidos, pulmones inundados de sangre y con los tejidos semi-derritidos.


----------



## brunorro (1 Nov 2009)

De todos los países del mundo... No podría afectar a algún país con menos mujeres impresionantes por Km2 ??

Estoy por inventarme la "Cuarentena preventiva" y por montar en mi casa una unidad de primeros auxilios para las Ucranianas para las que considere que es necesaria... Eso de jugar a los médicos, y esas cosas.

Comprendedlo, no es pagafantismo, es una obra de caridad ::


----------



## pacomer (1 Nov 2009)

Hombre, también podriamos estar celebrando el 660 aniversario que se cumple este agno de la peste negra en Europa, el agno de su mayor mortalidad:


----------



## Rocket (1 Nov 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo en que la gripe A puede ser más perjudicial para un porcentaje PEQUEÑÍSIMO de la población que una gripe normal, sin embargo, el gol que las farmaceúticas han colado a casi todos los gobiernos extendiendo:

1º una mentira (una enfermedad de características muy similares a una gripe normal),

y 2º un placebo (una vacuna de efectividad más que dudosísima),

con el único fín de hacer caja en tiempos de depresión económica es para quitarse el sombrero.


----------



## imyourend (1 Nov 2009)

pacomer dijo:


> Hombre, también podriamos estar celebrando el 660 aniversario que se cumple este agno de la peste negra en Europa, el agno de su mayor mortalidad:



no jodas que lo de la peste negra fue tambien un 30 de octubre como la guerra de los mundos. 


Es curioso pero ucrania fue de lo poco que se salvo en la europa de la peste negra


----------



## Usuario eliminado (1 Nov 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que la gripe A puede ser más perjudicial para un porcentaje PEQUEÑÍSIMO de la población que una gripe normal, sin embargo, el gol que las farmaceúticas han colado a casi todos los gobiernos extendiendo:
> 
> 1º una mentira (una enfermedad de características muy similares a una gripe normal),
> 
> ...



Rocket lo que más nos debe de preocupar de esto no es que les hayan metido un gol, unas farmaceúticas por mucho poder que tengan no consiguen lo que están montando sin la previa aceptación de los gobiernos y en ese punto es donde debemos de temblar, esta gente son capaces de cualquier cosa y la grave crisis que se está viviendo en el mundo es la ocasión ideal para desarrollar lo que tengan en mente.:8:

Tanto si es verdad como si no lo es, la difusión mediatica que están consiguiendo efectivamente es para quitarse el sombrero.:


----------



## imyourend (1 Nov 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que la gripe A puede ser más perjudicial para un porcentaje PEQUEÑÍSIMO de la población que una gripe normal, sin embargo, el gol que las farmaceúticas han colado a casi todos los gobiernos extendiendo:
> 
> 1º una mentira (una enfermedad de características muy similares a una gripe normal),
> 
> ...



Si fuera un placebo no me importaria vacunarme, el tema es que la vacuna puede ser letal


----------



## CALIXTO (1 Nov 2009)

Vamos aclarando cosas. La intervención de las farmacias por parte de gobierno se hace por este motivo:
Google Traductor
http://en.rian.ru/world/20091101/156674548.html


----------



## blatet (1 Nov 2009)

Hecho conspiranoico del día: se supone que la peste negra la trajeron a Europa mercaderes italianos que venían de Crimea (Ucrania).


----------



## D-Fens (1 Nov 2009)

Primero Chernobyl y ahora esto... menos mal que los ucranianos son gente recia. Por cierto, a la del virus caballar le ponía yo una inyección de buena gana.


----------



## eleztrico (1 Nov 2009)

Investigando a ver que noticias había sobre Irán me he encontrado esto ::







Sobre Ucrania:

Health Ministry: 53 died from influenza
Today at 22:11 | Ukrainian News 
The Health Ministry has confirmed that 53 people died of influenza and acute respiratory viral infections in the Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk, Chernivtsi, and Lviv regions from October 19 to November 1 

This is stated in the Health Ministry's operational data, a text of which Ukrainian News obtained.

The highest number of deaths is in the Lviv region (24).

As Ukrainian News earlier reported, the Health Ministry had confirmed 34 deaths from influenza and acute respiratory viral infections in the Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk, and Lviv regions as of 21:30 on October 30.

The Health Ministry declared an epidemic of the A(H1N1) influenza in Ukraine on October 30.


----------



## 7º_Día (1 Nov 2009)

Pues a pesar de tanto alarmismo, y aunque nadie lo diga y sé que muchos de vosotros lo habreis pensado, a la Sra. Yuliya Timoshenko yo melafo, melafo y melarefo.


----------



## Silent Weapon (1 Nov 2009)

7º_Día dijo:


> Pues a pesar de tanto alarmismo, y aunque nadie lo diga y sé que muchos de vosotros lo habreis pensado, a la Sra. Yuliya Timoshenko yo melafo, melafo y melarefo.



qué mamón


----------



## dragon33 (1 Nov 2009)

D-Fens dijo:


> Por cierto, ya se ha encargado *la gentuza *de El País de sacar un reportaje "desmontando" las teorías de Sor Citröen...
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/Desmontando/monja-bulo/elpepusoc/20091101elpepisoc_1/Tes




No, gentuza no, auténticos hijos de puta, ¿o es que creeis que Juan Luis Cebrían acude a las reuniones del Club Bilderberg en vano?.


----------



## PasoLeati (1 Nov 2009)

Bueno, nadie tiene más experiencia en bregar con virus letales cortesía de megacorporaciones asesinas que algunas ucranianas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Nov 2009)

7º_Día dijo:


> Pues a pesar de tanto alarmismo, y aunque nadie lo diga y sé que muchos de vosotros lo habreis pensado, a la Sra. Yuliya Timoshenko yo melafo, melafo y melarefo.



Joder, cabrón, deja algo para los demás...


----------



## fadesa (2 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> LA *OMS*, está en todos los ajos; ahora mismo es el agente de primera intervención: Está al mando.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TnDoLnTsw0M&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TnDoLnTsw0M&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



El Panfleto de manipulación global no esta de acuerdo con la monjita:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/Desmontando/monja-bulo/elpepusoc/20091101elpepisoc_1/Tes


----------



## Nar-- (2 Nov 2009)

*José Moshe (Mossad Microbiología): "vacuna contra la gripe porcina es arma biológica"*

José Moshe (Mossad Microbiología): "vacuna contra la gripe porcina es arma biológica" 
Dijo que el laboratorio de Ucrania Baxter era en realidad producir un arma biológica disfrazada de una vacuna

http://redargentinaweb.blogspot.com/2009/09/dr-joseph-moshe-revela-que-vacuna.html

YouTube - Joseph Moshe Westwood Standoff 3/3

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8hwwOFdOCgc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8hwwOFdOCgc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z8bdNfeCtWo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z8bdNfeCtWo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<iframe scrolling='no' frameborder='0' width='545' height='480' src='http://www.mefeedia.com/watch/24444814&iframe'></iframe>

Google Traductor


Google Traductor

Viernes, 21 de agosto 2009---------------- Ojito con la fecha de esta noticia!!
José Moshe (Mossad Microbiología): "vacuna contra la gripe porcina es arma biológica" 


El profesor Moshe había puesto en un programa de radio en vivo por el Dr. A. True Ott , broadcast on Republic Broadcasting claiming to be a microbiologist who wanted to supply evidence to a States Attorney regarding tainted H1N1 Swine flu vaccines being produced by Baxter BioPharma Solutions. A. Verdadero Ott, emitido por la República de radiodifusión que afirma ser un microbiólogo que querían presentar pruebas en un Procurador de los Estados en relación contaminada vacunas contra la gripe H1N1 porcina producida por Soluciones Baxter BioPharma. He said that Baxter's Ukrainian lab was in fact producing a bioweapon disguised as a vaccine. Dijo que el laboratorio de Ucrania Baxter era en realidad producir un arma biológica disfrazada de una vacuna. He claimed that the vaccine contained an adjuvant (additive) designed to weaken the immune system, and replicated RNA from the virus responsible for the 1918 pandemic Spanish flu, causing global sickness and mass death. Afirmó que la vacuna contiene un adyuvante (aditivo) para debilitar el sistema inmunológico, y se replica el ARN del virus causante de la pandemia de gripe española de 1918, causando la enfermedad global y muerte en masa. 
Sources tell us that Bar-Joseph Moshe made no threat against the President or the White House. Las fuentes nos dicen que Moshe Bar-Joseph hizo ninguna amenaza contra el Presidente o la Casa Blanca. He did not mention any bomb or attack. Él no menciona ninguna bomba o un ataque. He then proceeded to inform the White House he intended to go public with this information. Luego procedió a informar a la Casa Blanca tiene la intención de hacer pública esta información. When he noticed men in suits in front of his house and feared that the FBI was about to detain him, he packed some belongings into his car and, him being a dual Israeli citizen, tried to reach the Israeli consulate located in close proximity to the federal building where the standoff took place. Cuando se dio cuenta de los hombres en trajes en frente de su casa y temía que el FBI estaba a punto de detenerlo, empacó algunas pertenencias en su coche y, a él ser un ciudadano israelí doble, trató de alcanzar el consulado israelí situada en las proximidades de la Edificio Federal, donde el enfrentamiento tuvo lugar. The FBI and the bomb squad prevented him from reaching it. El FBI y la brigada de explosivos le impidió llegar a ella. Who is this man? His profile on biomedexperts.com says he is a plant disease expert with many publications on his name involving the genetic manipulation of virii. ¿Quién es este hombre? Su perfil de biomedexperts.com dice que es un experto en enfermedades de plantas con numerosas publicaciones sobre su nombre, que involucran la manipulación genética de virii. Photographic evidence that Moshe is who he says he is can be found here . La evidencia fotográfica que Moshe es quien dice que es se puede encontrar aquí. 

Joseph Moshe was soon after his arrest sent or let go to Israel. José Moshe fue poco después de su detención enviado o dejar ir a Israel. Nothing has been heard from him since. Nada se ha sabido de él desde entonces. The Secret Service was not the agency involved in the surveillance of Moshe at his home in California. El Servicio Secreto no era el organismo que participan en la vigilancia de Moshé en su casa en California. This was done by the FBI, who had orders to detain or arrest him. Esto fue hecho por el FBI, que tenía órdenes de detener o arrestar. Mounted on top of a large black vehicle used in his arrest was a microwave weapon that possibly damaged the electronics in Moshe's car as well as any communication devices he had which might have been used to contact the media or others who could help him. Montado en la parte superior de un vehículo negro de grandes dimensiones utilizados en su detención era un arma de microondas que posiblemente dañado la electrónica en el coche de Moshé, así como cualquier dispositivo de comunicación que había que podrían haber sido utilizados para contactar con los medios de comunicación u otras personas que podrían ayudarlo. 

Moshe did not suffer the same effects of the gas and pepper spray that others would have because he had built up an immunity to such weapons as a by-product of his Mossad training. Moshe no sufrió los mismos efectos de los gases y aerosoles de pimienta a que otros se han debido a que había construido una inmunidad a las armas como un subproducto de su formación, el Mossad. Moshe was not handcuffed because he was not placed under arrest. Moshé no estaba esposado, porque no fue puesto bajo arresto. 

Does this sound like an insane conspiracy theory? ¿Suena esto como una teoría de la conspiración loco? Sure it does. Claro que sí. Due to the scarcity and anonimity of the sources we would dismiss it as exactly that, if it weren't for some uncomfortable facts: Baxter Pharmaceutical has been caught, red-handed , in spreading a live, genetically engineered H5N1 Bird flu vaccine as a lethal biological weapon all over the world, destined to be used for human vaccinations. Debido a la escasez y el anonimato de las fuentes que se desestime por exactamente eso, si no fuera por algunos hechos incómodos: farmacéutica Baxter ha sido capturado in fraganti, en la difusión de una vacuna viva, la ingeniería genética el virus H5N1 de la gripe aviar como una de armas biológicas letales en todo el mundo, destinados a ser utilizados para la vacunación humana. This happened just a few months ago. Esto ocurrió sólo unos meses atrás. And only luck prevented a global catastrophe of epic proportions. Y la suerte sólo impidió una catástrofe mundial de proporciones épicas. 

Baxter International Inc. had mixed live, genetically engineered avian flue viruses in vaccine material shipped to 18 countries. Baxter International Inc. se había mezclado en vivo, la ingeniería genética aviar, virus de combustión en el material de vacunas enviadas a 18 países. Only by sheer luck, a Czech laboratory decided to test the vaccine on a dozen ferrets, which all died in days. Sólo por pura suerte, un laboratorio checo decidió probar la vacuna en una docena de hurones, que todos murieron en días. The World Health Organization was notified and catastrophe was averted. La Organización Mundial de la Salud fue notificado y se evitó la catástrofe. This was clearly a deliberate act on Baxter's part, because they adhere to BS3 , bio-safety level three. Esto fue claramente una acción deliberada por parte de Baxter, porque se adhieren a BS3, bio-seguridad de nivel tres. Baxter admitted a “mistake”. Baxter, admitió un "error". Such monumental screwups are totally impossible at that level. Tal screwups monumentales son totalmente imposible en ese nivel. Many safety systems would have needed to be sabotaged, many key personell would have needed to be bribed. Muchos sistemas de seguridad que han tenido que ser saboteado, muchas personas clave que han tenido que ser sobornado. It simply can't be done without direction from the inside. Simplemente no se puede hacer sin dirección desde el interior. They did not send out the wrong vial – they produced dozens of gallons of biological-weapon agent (genetically engineered live H5N1 / Bird flu virus), then sent it out as a “vaccine”. No envíe el frasco equivocado - que produjeron decenas de litros de agente de armas biológicas (genéticamente modificadas H5N1 vivir / virus de la gripe aviar), y luego envió a cabo como una "vacuna". 

Baxter knew full well that their vaccine was lethal, because the year before they had tested it on a few hundred homeless Polish people – dozens died as a result. Baxter sabía muy bien que la vacuna era letal, porque el año antes de que se había probado en unos pocos cientos de personas sin hogar Polaco - docenas murieron como resultado. 

Where's the meat? ¿Dónde está la carne? Well – Baxter is now being sued for the deliberate, repeated contamination of vaccines with biological weapons designed – by them – to mass-murder people. Bueno - Baxter está siendo demandado por la contaminación deliberada y repetida de las vacunas, con las armas biológicas diseñadas - por ellos - a los asesinatos en masa. Here is the complaint (PDF). Aquí está la denuncia (PDF). By some kook nutcase? Por algún chiflado chiflado? Not likely – Jane Burgermeister is an experienced, respected journalist. No es probable - Jane burgomaestre es una experimentada periodista respetado. She is not the only one suing Baxter for planning and executing a plan for global genocide: Others are filing complaints as well. Ella no es el único que demandó a Baxter para la planificación y ejecución de un plan de genocidio mundial: Otros son la presentación de denuncias también. Read a well-researched complaint here (PDF). Leer un buen denuncia investigado aquí (PDF). 

Motive? Motivo? The latter complaint alludes to it. La última denuncia, alude a ella. Have you heard of the Georgia Guidestones ? ¿Has oído hablar de la Guidestones Georgia? An enormous monument loaded with Masonic symbolism costing millions of dollars, it has been erected by unknown, powerful elites (multimillionaires with the clout to erect monuments wherever they please, obviously) around 30 years ago. Un enorme monumento cargado de simbolismo masónico costando millones de dólares, ha sido levantado por desconocidos, las élites de poder (multimillonarios con la influencia de erigir monumentos donde les plazca, obviamente) hace unos 30 años. It gives an “alternative ten commandments”, of which the first is the extermination of six and a half billion people from the face of the Earth. Se da una "alternativa diez mandamientos", de los cuales el primero es el exterminio de seis y medio millones de personas de la faz de la Tierra. Half a billion will remain. Quinientos millones permanecerá. This is the number of people the planet can sustain indefinitely, so that the descendents of the Rothschilds and Rockefellers can live in peace and affluence indefinitely. Este es el número de habitantes del planeta puede sostener indefinidamente, de modo que los descendientes de los Rothschild y los Rockefeller puede vivir en paz y prosperidad de forma indefinida. Slaves are needed to produce that luxury, but 500 million will do just fine. Los esclavos son necesarios para producir ese lujo, pero 500 millones no tendrán ningún problema. But how does one go about killing off most of the world? Pero, ¿cómo hace uno para matar la mayor parte del mundo? 

“Vaccinating” the planet with a bioweapon with near-100% mortality would do the trick. "Vacunar" el planeta con un arma biológica con una mortalidad cercana al 100% sería hacer el truco. Baxter would provide both the bioweapon as well as the vaccine against it to “civilized” Western peoples. Baxter proporcionan tanto el arma biológica, así como la vacuna contra él o "civilizados" los pueblos occidentales. Result: We can plunder Africa, we have no more competition from SE Asia, the oil is for our taking and only Western and perhaps Chinese sheeple remain. Resultado: Podemos saqueo de África, no tenemos más la competencia de Asia sudoriental, el aceite es para nuestros y sólo el occidental y tal vez China sheeple permanecen. 

Rockefeller said this in 1994 at a UN dinner: “We are on the verge of a global transformation. Rockefeller dijo que esta en 1994 en una cena de la ONU: "Estamos al borde de una transformación global. All we need is the right major crisis, and the nations will accept the New World Order.” PNAC said something similar right before 9/11. Todo lo que necesitamos es la gran crisis de la derecha, y las naciones aceptarán el Nuevo Orden Mundial ". PNAC ese derecho algo similar antes de 9 / 11.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (2 Nov 2009)

fadesa dijo:


> El Panfleto de manipulación global no esta de acuerdo con la monjita:
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/Desmontando/monja-bulo/elpepusoc/20091101elpepisoc_1/Tes



Déjales que tienen que ganarse el pan con publireportajes cortesía de Baxter.


----------



## Blackout (2 Nov 2009)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Déjales que tienen que ganarse el pan con publireportajes cortesía de Baxter.



Qué se puede esperar de esta secta en quiebra...

<object width="525" height="444"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KtX-V4OE50Y&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KtX-V4OE50Y&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Humungus (2 Nov 2009)

7º_Día dijo:


> Pues a pesar de tanto alarmismo, y aunque nadie lo diga y sé que muchos de vosotros lo habreis pensado, a la Sra. Yuliya Timoshenko yo melafo, melafo y melarefo.



a mi la Timoshenko tambien me pone palote






ese look eslavo duro, ese aspecto de domina, esa coleta recogida sobre la cabeza...


----------



## Nar-- (2 Nov 2009)

Fotos de situación actual en Ucrania
http://photo.unian.net/eng/themes/15084?fp=40

Si hasta está Van damme

ID: 241279 / 31.10.2009 
Jean-Claude Van Damme Jean-Claude Van Damme 
Ukraine / Kiev Ucrania / Kiev 

Actor Jean-Claude Van Damme wipes his face by a handkerchief during a press-conference in Kiev, Saturday, October, 31, 2009 »»» El actor Jean-Claude Van Damme se seca la cara con un pañuelo, durante una conferencia de prensa en Kiev, el sábado, 31 de octubre de 2009 »» » 
http://photo.unian.net/eng/themes/15084?fp=40

http://photo.unian.net/eng/themes/15084?fp=120
Yuliya Timoshenko sale aquí
http://photo.unian.net/eng/themes/15084?fp=80


----------



## Laureano2 (2 Nov 2009)

Paticas gordas...


----------



## eleztrico (2 Nov 2009)

El primero de noviembre: el número de víctimas en la región de Lviv aumentó a 23-personas

A partir del 1 de noviembre de 9,00 pacientes con gripe y agudos en la región de Lviv de 78.102 osbi (incluidos los niños menores de 14 a 38.450, de adultos - 39.652). 


*Número de hospitalizados - 1799 personas (incluyendo niños menores de 14 años - 639 adultos - 1160). *
Número de muertes de 23 personas (incluyendo niños menores de 14 años - 2 adultos - 21). 
La tasa de incidencia global en la región es 312,4 por cada 10 mil habitantes (el 14rokiv niños - 967,8 por cada 10 mil habitantes). 
Lviv Regional de la Administración del Estado


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Nov 2009)

Hasta que no mueran unos cuantos politicos de cada pais afectado no pasa nada con ninguna pandemia.
Ahora toca lo del gas ruso otra vez.
Lo de Irán.
O cualquier cosa.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Nov 2009)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Bueno, nadie tiene más experiencia en bregar con virus letales cortesía de megacorporaciones asesinas que algunas ucranianas.



Esa chica es serbia.
La que es ucrania es la última chica Bond.


----------



## Gertrudis_Perkins (2 Nov 2009)

¿esa es la portavoz o la parlamentaria que hizo el comunicado?

vaya pedazo de *PUTÓN* verbenero


----------



## old man of the mountain (2 Nov 2009)

Nar-- dijo:


> Si hasta está Van damme
> 
> ID: 241279 / 31.10.2009
> Jean-Claude Van Damme Jean-Claude Van Damme
> ...



Van Damme es un maricomplejines.....Chuck Norris habria detenido el solo el SARS el ARI y el AH1N1 de una sola patada voladora8:)


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Nov 2009)

¿Por qué estáis ayudando a difundir este bulo?


----------



## eleztrico (2 Nov 2009)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Por qué estáis ayudando a difundir este bulo?



Es lo que dicen los medios. ¿por qué dices que es un bulo?

Internacional - Ascienden a 48 los muertos por gripe en Ucrania - ADN.es

La gripe A siembra la psicosis entre los ucranianos - gripe A (H1N1) : noticias, internacionales | euronews

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/soci...do/epidemia/elpepusoc/20091030elpepusoc_4/Tes


Cualquiera que sepa usar un traductor podrá leer esta noticia en origen



> El primero de noviembre: el número de víctimas en la región de Lviv aumentó a 23-personas
> 
> A partir del 1 de noviembre de 9,00 pacientes con gripe y agudos en la región de Lviv de 78.102 osbi (incluidos los niños menores de 14 a 38.450, de adultos - 39.652).
> 
> ...



Edito, esta última noticia ha desaparecido lo que me hace pensar que no sé de que va todo esto.


----------



## deibid (2 Nov 2009)

El titulo del hilo es un bulo, no hay derecho a que sigais metiendo miedo con la gripe A como hacen los medios... si es un nuevo virus, pues un nuevo virus. Ya he escrito en el otro hilo que la gripe A es una porqueria, lo mejor es la semana de baja que te dan.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Nov 2009)

esto le pasa a la gente por confiar en la medicina y ponerse a jugar a meterse cosas o a operarse sin que tenga ningún problema.


----------



## Nar-- (2 Nov 2009)

deibid dijo:


> El titulo del hilo es un bulo, no hay derecho a que sigais metiendo miedo con la gripe A como hacen los medios... si es un nuevo virus, pues un nuevo virus. Ya he escrito en el otro hilo que la gripe A es una porqueria, lo mejor es la semana de baja que te dan.



Tú has visto las fotos que puse más atras de Ucrania? toda la peña con mascarillas, que os pasa con los bulos.



Desmontando a los desmontamonjas. En este blog se rebate todo lo que dice el país No temas la verdad

El diario ?El País?, panfleto de los Bilderberg ataca a Teresa Forcades. No temas la verdad

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-de-desmontar-la-monjita-de-la-gripe-3.html


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Es lo que dicen los medios. ¿por qué dices que es un bulo?



No, por el titular y tal, ¿la situación es "terrorífica"?, ¿de verdad se ha decretado el estado de excepción?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Nov 2009)

yo pa mi que israel y los judios de USA están detrás de todo esto porque la OMS está controlada por judíos y muchas farmaceuticas también.


----------



## deibid (2 Nov 2009)

Nar-- dijo:


> Tú has visto las fotos que puse más atras de Ucrania? toda la peña con mascarillas, que os pasa con los bulos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TIENES DEFICIT DE COMPRENSION?? ALGO DE LO QUE HE ESCRITO SE ESCAPA? os ciega el fanatismo, está claro. De dónde sale que la "situación terrorífica" la causa la GRIPE A?
LA GRIPE A ES UNA MIERDA... M I E R D A, no puede provocar en sí ninguna "situación terrorífica". Quita la gripe A del titulo coño! eso es MENTIRA. Como mucho "caos en Ucrania por una misteriosa infección respiratoria"


----------



## Legio_VII (2 Nov 2009)

Mirad quien escribe esto... mas de un 6% de los infectados en cuidados intensivos... y casi un 2% de los infectados.... mueren...


WHO | Pandemic (H1N1) 2009, Ukraine


printable version
Pandemic (H1N1) 2009, Ukraine

On 28 October 2009, the Ministry of Health of the Ukraine informed WHO, through its Country Office in Ukraine, about an *unusually high level of activity of acute respiratory illness in the western part of the country, associated with an increased number of hospital admissions and fatalities.*

On 30 October 2009, the Ministry of Health of the Ukraine announced the *confirmation of pandemic (H1N1) 2009 virus *infection by RT-PCR *in eleven out of 30 samples* obtained from patients presenting with acute respiratory illness in two of the most affected regions. Tests were performed in two laboratories in Kyiv, including the National Influenza Centre. Confirmatory tests will be performed at one of the WHO Collaborating Centres for Influenza.

*The situation is quickly changing with increasingly high levels of acute respiratory illness (ARI)/Influenza-like-illness (ILI) activity *being observed in Ternopil, Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk, and Chernivtsi regions. The *higher levels of transmission in these regions corresponds to an increased number of hospital admissions and fatalities *associated with severe manifestations of acute respiratory illness.

*As of 30 October 2009, over 2,300 individuals have been admitted to hospital, including over 1,100 children. One hundred and thirty one (131) cases have required intensive care, including 32 children. As of 31 October 2009, a total of 38 fatalities associated with severe manifestations of ARI have been registered. *Preliminary epidemiological data analysis indicates that *severe cases and deaths primarily occur among previously healthy young adults aged 20 – 50 years*. Fatal and severe cases are reported to have sought medical attention 5 to 7 days after onset of symptoms.

International experience of the (H1N1) 2009 pandemic to date, especially from the Southern Hemisphere, has shown that poor clinical outcomes are associated with delays in seeking health care and limited access to supportive care. In addition, this virus has also shown its ability to cause rapidly progressive overwhelming lung disease which is very difficult to treat.

Public health measures recommended by the Ministry of Health of the Ukraine across the entire country include: social distancing (school closures and cancellation of mass gatherings); enhancement of surveillance activities; increased respiratory hygiene; and continuation of the vaccination campaign against seasonal influenza targeting at risk groups.

The Government of the Ukraine has activated coordination mechanisms to respond to the rapidly evolving situation, including the harmonization of response plans across all administrative levels.

In response to the request from the Minister of Health of the Ukraine, WHO is deploying a multi-disciplinary team of experts to assist national authorities in mitigating the impact of the pandemic. The team comprises of the following expertise: health emergencies coordination, case management, epidemiology, laboratory diagnostics, logistics, and media/risk communications.

As per WHO's communication in May 2009, there is no rationale for travel restrictions because such measures will not prevent the spread of the disease.

Travellers can protect themselves and others by following simple recommendations aimed at preventing the spread of infection such as attention to respiratory hygiene. Individuals who are ill should delay travel plans and returning travellers who fall ill should seek appropriate medical care. These recommendations are prudent measures which can limit the spread of many communicable diseases and not only the pandemic (H1N1) 2009 virus.


----------



## Touching_Balls (2 Nov 2009)

7º_Día dijo:


> Pues a pesar de tanto alarmismo, y aunque nadie lo diga y sé que muchos de vosotros lo habreis pensado, a la Sra. Yuliya Timoshenko yo melafo, melafo y melarefo.



CHIKITÍN 




<img src="http://www.cee-portal.at/Bilderordner/Faces/Yulia-Timoshenko.jpg">


Chiquitan chiquititan tan tan
Que tun pan pan que tun pan que tepe tepe
Pan pan pan que tun pan que pin
Chiquitan chiquititan tan tan
Que tun pan pan que tun pan que tepe tepe
Pan pan pan que tun pan que pin
Chiquitan chiquititan tan tan
Que tun pan pan que tun pan que tepe tepe
Pan pan pan que tun pan que pin

Ecsta si, 
Ecsta si, 
Ecsta si, 
Ecsta si,


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (2 Nov 2009)

Si tiene plumas, pico y hace cuac, es un pato.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (2 Nov 2009)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> Si tiene plumas, pico y hace cuac, es un pato.



Jo con vosotros da gusto, vamos a morir cienes de veces, y vosotros aquí pensando en la colega está de la trencita que parece a la rotelmeller, :bla:


----------



## lobomalo (2 Nov 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Jo con vosotros da gusto, vamos a morir cienes de veces, y vosotros aquí pensando en la colega está de la trencita que parece a la rotelmeller, :bla:



paso de subir una foto de la potranca esta, otra de la merkel y otra de la vice de la vega... para comparar!!! 

por mi salud mental, basicamente....


----------



## Nar-- (2 Nov 2009)

deibid dijo:


> TIENES DEFICIT DE COMPRENSION?? ALGO DE LO QUE HE ESCRITO SE ESCAPA? os ciega el fanatismo, está claro. De dónde sale que la "situación terrorífica" la causa la GRIPE A?
> LA GRIPE A ES UNA MIERDA... M I E R D A, no puede provocar en sí ninguna "situación terrorífica". Quita la gripe A del titulo coño! eso es MENTIRA. Como mucho "caos en Ucrania por una misteriosa infección respiratoria"




Sorry, no entendi bien, esto no es gripe A, es otra mierda soltada por Baxter.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Nov 2009)

y que me decis de la página rusa que hablan de 1500 muertos?


----------



## monicagt (2 Nov 2009)

*Increible*

La vacuna de la gripe en embarazadas favorece el desarrollo del bebé

http://www.jano.es/jano/actualidad/...e/desarrollo/bebe/_f-11+iditem-8476+idtabla-1


----------



## gambitero360 (2 Nov 2009)

Recordemos, que Il Capo di PRISA (el honorísimo y distinguido señor Cebrián) , asistió como invitado al club Bilderberg, celebrado en Mayo de este mismo año en Grecia.

Por eso desacredita a la monjita conspiranoica


----------



## Skynet (2 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> La vacuna de la gripe en embarazadas favorece el desarrollo del bebé
> 
> http://www.jano.es/jano/actualidad/...e/desarrollo/bebe/_f-11+iditem-8476+idtabla-1



menuda propaganda falsa de esos matasanos....


----------



## Nar-- (2 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> La vacuna de la gripe en embarazadas favorece el desarrollo del bebé
> 
> http://www.jano.es/jano/actualidad/...e/desarrollo/bebe/_f-11+iditem-8476+idtabla-1





El mercurio de las vacunas, hace que las neuronas se fortalezcan
YouTube - Degeneración Neuronal causada por el Mercurio

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RSjLyf0GS_A&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RSjLyf0GS_A&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://www.elmundo.es/cronica/2004/437/1078148137.html
NIÑOS / DEBATE CIENTIFICO 
Culpable: vacunas con mercurio... 
...ES LO QUE DICEN Isabel, y Mercedes, y Ana. Y decenas de madres cuyos hijos pequeños son autistas pese a que inicialmente eran, según ellas, normales. Varios estudios relacionan la presencia de mercurio en algunas vacunas con estas anomalías. Y pediatras de prestigio se lo toman en serio


----------



## lobomalo (2 Nov 2009)

por cierto, el barsa y moratinos viajan a ucrania... 

mierda! estos no saben lo que es un vector de propagacion??? )

...


----------



## Larrylee (2 Nov 2009)

joer, 235.000 infectdos de ARI, pagina del ministerio de sanidad ukraniano:

Google Traductor

Ukrania es como España, 46 millones de hab. y 600.000 km2... por hacernos una idea de lo que puede pasar... y al parecer acaba de empezar.

Como era eso de... sera en Octubre... espero que no sea esto.


----------



## Larrylee (2 Nov 2009)

...y solo 19.000 de H1N1... no sé si esto significa algo, pero por comparación, parece algo mas contagioso.... algun epidemiologo en linea?


----------



## Kirot (2 Nov 2009)

Me estoy acojonando algo


----------



## Kirot (2 Nov 2009)

Larrylee dijo:


> joer, 235.000 infectdos de ARI, pagina del ministerio de sanidad ukraniano:
> 
> Google Traductor
> 
> ...



Donde esta eso de 235.000 afectados?


----------



## scalibu (2 Nov 2009)

Ya no hablan de gripe A, lo hacen abiertamente de ARI.


----------



## Silent Weapon (2 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Donde esta eso de 235.000 afectados?





en la tabla http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&u=http://www.moz.gov.ua/ua/i/:

236.327 en total (juntos para ellos)


chungo chungo...

a ver los médicos, virologos, etc... del foro que opinan. Qué hay de normal o anormal en estas tendencias de contagio.


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Nov 2009)

¿Y qué significa ARI?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Nov 2009)

Sanidade dice que no hay saturación por el aumento de casos sino que hay "momentos puntuales de acúmulo de pacientes".

La conselleira de Sanidade, Pilar Farjas, aseguró hoy que el incremento de la incidencia de gripe en Galicia registrado desde la última semana no está produciendo "una saturación generalizada que requiera una actuación especial" en los hospitales, sino que hay "momentos puntuales de acúmulo de pacientes".


http://www.que.es/coruna/200911021259-sanidade-dice-que-hay-saturacion.html


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Nov 2009)

Google Traductor

Aqui acusan a rusia de la peste neumónica. Estoy buscando informacion en paginas webs rusas y ucranianas... Las rusas hablan incluso de miles de muertes... Las ucranianas de momento no...

Y se mezcla todo con la gripe A, es un poco dificil encontrar informacion fiable.


----------



## Silent Weapon (2 Nov 2009)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Y qué significa ARI?





ARI = acute respiratory infections


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (2 Nov 2009)

Pésima traducción del Google Translator:

Google Traductor
Según informes en la prensa alemana, un grupo de funcionarios de la OMS ya ha aterrizado en Kiev, la capital de Ucrania, y se están preparando para tomar el control de la policía, militares y servicios de salud bajo el pretexto de la emergencia de una pandemia de influenza porcina.



In a press statement, WHO has confirmed it has deployed „a multi-disciplinary team of experts" to assist the Ukrainian government. En un comunicado de prensa, la OMS ha confirmado que ha desplegado un equipo multi-disciplinario de expertos "para ayudar al gobierno de Ucrania.



„In response to the request from the Minister of Health of the Ukraine, WHO is deploying a multi-disciplinary team of experts to assist national authorities in mitigating the impact of the pandemic. "En respuesta a la solicitud de la Ministra de Salud de Ucrania, la OMS está desplegando un equipo multidisciplinario de expertos para ayudar a las autoridades nacionales para mitigar el impacto de la pandemia. The team comprises of the following expertise: health emergencies coordination, case management, epidemiology, laboratory diagnostics, logistics, and media/risk communications,“ says a WHO press release dated November 1st. El equipo se compone de los siguientes expertos: las emergencias de salud de coordinación, la gestión de casos, la epidemiología, diagnóstico de laboratorio, la logística y los medios de comunicación / comunicación de riesgos ", dice un comunicado de prensa de la OMS de fecha 1 de noviembre.



WHO | Pandemic (H1N1) 2009, Ukraine WHO | Pandemic (H1N1) 2009, Ukraine



The Ukranian Ministry of Health has reported the death of two health care workers in Lviv and another two in Ternopil. El Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania ha informado de la muerte de dos trabajadores de la salud en Lviv y otros dos en Ternopil. The total number of deaths associated with the outbreak now numbers 60. El número total de muertes asociadas con el brote de la actualidad con 60. However, eyewitness accounts from Ukraine say there is no evidence of an outbreak. Sin embargo, los testimonios de Ucrania dice que no hay evidencia de un brote.



http://www.moz.gov.ua/ua/main/press/?docID=13944 http://www.moz.gov.ua/ua/main/press/?docID=13944



The Ukrainian government today appealed for international help in dealing with the „swine flu“ pandemic, paving the way for WHO, the UN and the EU to take over key government infrastructure. El gobierno de Ucrania pidió hoy ayuda internacional para hacer frente a la "gripe porcina" pandemia, allanando el camino para la OMS, la ONU y la Unión Europea a hacerse cargo de la infraestructura clave del gobierno.



A* plane carrying 16 tonnes of Tamiflu has landed in the Ukraine: 300, 000 million doses of Tamilfu have been ordered from Roche, according to media reports*. Un avión que transportaba 16 toneladas de Tamiflu, ha aterrizado en Ucrania: 300, 000 millones de dosis de Tamilfu se han ordenado de Roche, según informes de medios de comunicación.



In addition, *the Ukrainian Prime Minister Julia Timoschenko Además, el Timoschenko primera ministra de Ucrania Julia has said that elections planned for January might have to be cancelled because of the „pandemic“* ha dicho que las elecciones previstas para enero podrían tener que ser cancelado debido a la pandemia de ""



russland.RU - Politik russland.RU - Politik



Nine regions, especially in western Ukraine, have been put under quarantine; schools and cinema have been banned for three weeks as part of a crackdown by the authorities. Nueve regiones, especialmente en el oeste de Ucrania, han sido puestos en cuarentena, las escuelas y el cine han sido suspendido por tres semanas como parte de una redada de las autoridades.



Reports from people in Lviv, however, indicate there is no sign of a pandemic, fuelling fears that the pandemic emergency is being hyped by the media and used as a pretext for military rule by Ukraine's government, hit by corruption scandals and protests over the sinkling standard of living. Informes de la gente en Lviv, sin embargo, indican que no hay señal de una pandemia, alimentando el temor de que la emergencia de la pandemia se está promocionado por los medios de comunicación y utilizadas como un pretexto para el gobierno militar por el gobierno de Ucrania, afectados por escándalos de corrupción y protestas por la sinkling nivel de vida.



„There is nothing special in Lwow (large city, western parto of Ukraine 800,000 people) - the situation is normal, telephones work as usual. "No hay nada especial en Lvov (ciudad grande, parto occidental de Ucrania 800.000 personas) - la situación es normal, los teléfonos de trabajo como de costumbre. The pandemic is in the media, but people La pandemia está en los medios de comunicación, pero la gente

seem not to react. parecen no reaccionar. The only effect is the lack of masks in drugstores. El único efecto es la falta de máscaras en las farmacias. They are using scarfes to cover their mouths. Están utilizando scarfes para cubrir la boca. Allegedly there are several viruses, but none o them lethal. Al parecer hay varios virus, pero ellos o ninguno letal.

They use regular seasonal flu to create panic for mass vaccinations,“ says one person who has contact with a cousin in Lviv. Ellos usan la gripe de temporada regular para crear pánico por la vacunación masiva ", dice una persona que tiene contacto con un primo en Lviv.


----------



## Silent Weapon (2 Nov 2009)

organizaciones proporcionan los datos de la gripe de cada país o región:

* Alemania: datos sobre infecciones respiratorias agudas publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Australia: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por el Laboratorio de Referencia de Victoria para Enfermedades Infecciosas.
* Austria: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Bélgica: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal e infecciones respiratorias agudas (IRA) publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Canadá: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Agencia de Salud Pública de Canadá.
* España: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Estados Unidos: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por los Centros para el Control de Enfermedades de EE.UU..
* Francia: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la red Sentinelles, INSERM, UPMC.
* Hungría: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Japan: Influenza-like illness (ILI) data provided publicly by the National Institute of Infectious Diseases.
* Noruega: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Nueva Zelanda: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal proporcionados por el Centro Nacional de la Gripe de la OMS en el Instituto de Investigación y Ciencias Medioambientales, fundado por el Ministerio de Salud de Nueva Zelanda.
* Países Bajos: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Polonia: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Suecia: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Suiza: datos sobre enfermedades de tipo gripal publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.
* Ucrania: datos sobre infecciones respiratorias agudas publicados por la Red Europea para la Vigilancia de la Gripe del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las Enfermedades.




coñio no se pegan los enlaces....

enlaces aquí ====> http://www.google.org/flutrends/about/faq.html
.
.

me voy a currar.


----------



## Hephe (2 Nov 2009)

No he visto la noticia aquí, aunque viene a decir lo mismo y es confusa, no se sabe si habla de gripe A o aviar

RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Ucrania confirma 64 muertos por gripe e infección respiratoria aguda

Ucrania confirma 64 muertos por gripe e infección respiratoria aguda
12:51	|	02/ 11/ 2009

Kíev, 2 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. Se elevó a 64 el número de víctimas mortales por gripe en Ucrania, informó hoy el vicepresidente del Gobierno, Alexandr Turchinov.

"Al día de hoy 64 personas murieron por gripe en Ucrania", dijo Turchinov este lunes, citado por la agencia ucraniana UNIAN.

Según el vicepresidente del Gobierno, solicitaron asistencia médica 191.000 ucranianos de los que 7.500 fueron hospitalizados.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania reportó 60 casos mortales por gripe e infección respiratoria aguda en el país.

Nueve provincias en el oeste de Ucrania están en cuarentena por brote de la gripe AH1N1, registrado la semana pasada. Según los últimos datos, 14 personas se contagiaron de la gripe A en el país eslavo.

Muertes por neumonía atípica, "gripe aviar" y el virus AH1N1. Infografía

Vacunas contra AH1N1 fabricadas en Rusia. Infografía


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Nov 2009)

A ver si morimos todos de una puta vez, coño ya!!


----------



## Lladó (2 Nov 2009)

Ukrania al borde del estado de excepción.

Warsaw Business Journal - Online Portal - wbj.pl

La mayoría de medios insisten en hablar de Gripe A, o de hablar ambiguamente de gripe "y otras enfermedades", pero en la web oficial del Ministerio de sanidad Ucraniano queda bien claro que el problema principal viene por los enfermos de ARI (acute respiratory infections), están sufriendo una extraña enfermedad respiratoria, una especie de neumonía chunga que entre otras cosas les hace toser sangre. En alguns autopsias han encontrado los pulmones inundados de sangre y con los tejidos medio derritidos.



> Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast: All the *six dead young people* had *symptoms of severe hemmorhagic pneumonia*. The disease starts slowly, with temperature rising to 37.2 – 37.3 degrees, slight cough and pain in joints. Nasal catarrh developed at the end of the second or third day. Autopsy revealed that the *lungs were soaked with blood*, the oblast chief specialist said.
> 
> http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/woalert_read.php?cid=23630



Las muestras se enviaron este fin de semana a un laboratorio de Londres para analizarlas, pero los resultados puede que no lleguen hasta la semana que viene.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (2 Nov 2009)

WHO memos 1972 explains how to turn vaccines into a means of killing

:fiufiu:


----------



## Germain (2 Nov 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> A ver si morimos todos de una puta vez, coño ya!!



Vaya que sí, joder! Lo peor es la espera.


----------



## Chindasvinta (2 Nov 2009)

¿Y en este país por qué no se oye ni pío de todo este guirigay? 
¿Hay un acuerdo de silenciar el tema para evitar que cunda el pánico?

No sé, me parece lo suficientemente serio como para que aparezca en un informativo. Otras cuestiones infinitamente más anecdóticas ocupan minutos de TV.


----------



## Pepe Broz (2 Nov 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Vaya que sí, joder! Lo peor es la espera.



YouTube - Ilegales - Agotados de esperar el fin


No sé como se cuelga, un saludo!


----------



## explorador (2 Nov 2009)

Os juro que mi amigo Jorge y los Magníficos, una de las mejores colecciones de guitarras eléctricas que hay en España, suenan mucho mejor que en ese video.


----------



## cibex (2 Nov 2009)

Chindasvinta dijo:


> ¿Y en este país por qué no se oye ni pío de todo este guirigay?
> ¿Hay un acuerdo de silenciar el tema para evitar que cunda el pánico?
> 
> No sé, me parece lo suficientemente serio como para que aparezca en un informativo. Otras cuestiones infinitamente más anecdóticas ocupan minutos de TV.



lo han sacado en el telediario de la sexta, han desalojado un hotel y aparecian tios fumigando todo el hotel.


----------



## Lladó (2 Nov 2009)

El Ministerio de Sanidad pide silencio y, aunque niega que se prohíban los viajes de una región a otra, sí los desaconsejan.



> 60 people have already died in Ukraine.* Ministry of Health requests silence *(updated at 11:19 am)
> 
> According to the latest data of Ministry of Health, as of 05:00 p.m. on Sunday, October 1, the number of people who are ill with influenza and acute respiratory disease in Ukraine, have increased to *191,000 people, 83,000 out of them are children under 18 years*.
> 
> ...



Según Bélgica:



> El Ministerio de Salud anunció que nueve regiones de Ucrania occidental, NML. Lvov, Ivano-Frankivsk, Ternopil, Zakarpatskij, Tjernovitskij, Rovenskij, Chmelnitskij, Vinnitysia et Volynskij, indefinidamente en cuarentena a causa de la rápida propagación del virus H1N1. *Cualquier movimiento en estas regiones es prácticamente imposible, y está totalmente desaconsejada.*
> 
> Reisadvies OEKRAINE



En una web de noticias rusa (traductor de google horroroso):



> Yushchenko pidió a ayudar a Ucrania: siega virus desconocido por las personas
> Hora de publicación: Noviembre 1, 2009, 23:24
> 
> Ayer por la noche de un virus desconocido (presunta peste neumónica) de herir a otra 37 mil y 12 más murieron ucranianos. Las autoridades niegan que esto sea neumónica plaga, e insisten en que las personas mueren a causa de la gripe, la neumonía y la ARI.
> ...



Por lo que leo en Internet, lo del hotel evacuado y desinfectado que comentáis que han puesto en La Sexta ha ocurrido en Rumanía, no Ucrania...


----------



## Eliçabide (2 Nov 2009)

¿kavkazcenter no es la agencia de noticias de los pirados de los chechenos? Creo que acaban de reivindicar la muerte de José Luis López Vázquez...


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Nov 2009)

Chindasvinta dijo:


> ¿Y en este país por qué no se oye ni pío de todo este guirigay?
> ¿Hay un acuerdo de silenciar el tema para evitar que cunda el pánico?



Me parto, ¿acuerdo aquí para algo?, ¿conociendo el pelaje de los medios de comunicación patrios?


----------



## Humungus (2 Nov 2009)

Chindasvinta dijo:


> ¿Y en este país por qué no se oye ni pío de todo este guirigay?
> ¿Hay un acuerdo de silenciar el tema para evitar que cunda el pánico?
> 
> No sé, me parece lo suficientemente serio como para que aparezca en un informativo. Otras cuestiones infinitamente más anecdóticas ocupan minutos de TV.



No hay acuerdo, hay ignorancia e indiferencia a todo lo que no sea Jesulin en ambiciones o Cristiano Ronaldo en el area contraria.


----------



## carlosjpc (2 Nov 2009)

los estan fumigando como cucarachas
http://info-wars.org/2009/10/31/pan...ng-aerosols-over-cities-martial-law-expected/


----------



## Chindasvinta (2 Nov 2009)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Me parto, ¿acuerdo aquí para algo?, ¿conociendo el pelaje de los medios de comunicación patrios?



Pues también es verdad...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Ukrania al borde del estado de excepción.
> 
> Warsaw Business Journal - Online Portal - wbj.pl
> 
> ...




¿Cómo envian los resultados con palomas mensajeras o las lleva el correo del Zar? ¿ O el pony Express ? :XX:

Mira tu si es importante para ellos.


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

cibex dijo:


> lo han sacado en el telediario de la sexta, han desalojado un hotel y aparecian tios fumigando todo el hotel.



Eso era Rumanía si no me equivoco. De lo de Ucrania ni pío.


----------



## Zhukov (2 Nov 2009)

_Las muestras se enviaron este fin de semana a un laboratorio de Londres para analizarlas, pero los resultados puede que no lleguen hasta la semana que viene.
_


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Cómo envian los resultados con palomas mensajeras o las lleva el correo del Zar? ¿ O el pony Express ? :XX:
> 
> Mira tu si es importante para ellos.




En el reparto de cerebros te dieron uno defectuoso, o has visto demasiada tele, tardan una semana por lo menos porque eso es lo que tarda hacer los análisis en el laboratorio, que no es como en House, que ponen la placa en el microscopio y ya está.

Yo no creo en las conspiranoias de que las farmacéuticas quieren matarnos a (casi) todos, pero me temo mucho que esto sea una mutación del virus como la gripe de 1918, precisamente el escenario que temía la OMS cuando dio la voz de alarma este año.


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> _Las muestras se enviaron este fin de semana a un laboratorio de Londres para analizarlas, pero los resultados puede que no lleguen hasta la semana que viene.
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Cosa que no ha ocurrido en los últimos 70 años, qué curioso.


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> _Las muestras se enviaron este fin de semana a un laboratorio de Londres para analizarlas, pero los resultados puede que no lleguen hasta la semana que viene.
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Yo simplemente creo que esto es el ensayo general.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (2 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Un Virus Mortal y Desconocido ataca a Ucrania No temas la verdad
> 
> Es curioso que hace unos días el científico judío americano Joseph Moshe especialista en armas biológicas haya sido perseguido y encarcelado por denunciar que una vacuna para la gripe producida en Ucrania por Baxter contenía un virus mortal, al nivel de las armas de destrucción masiva.



Cuándo hablas de una persona es necesario poner su religión:no::no:


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (2 Nov 2009)

old man of the mountain dijo:


> con respecto al golpe en EEUU...no hace falta sacar tropas...Obama puede desmontar la Constitucion desde dentro con la ley de emergencia sanitaria.---que declaro hace unos dias



Y ay que los EE.UU del Medio-Oeste se van a quedar quietos.


----------



## carlosjpc (2 Nov 2009)

habrás de reconocer que ultimamente se dan muchas casualidades:
el dr. moshes indica que lo que construye baxter esta formado por rna de la gripe del 18 y un adyuvante que debilite el sistema inmunitario... y la coincidencia con lo que estan contando es brutal.
hace menos de un año se desenterro a un tipo de un ataud de plomo, fallecido con la gripe del 18 para conseguir muestras del virus.
las cagadas de baxter en sus envios, los muertos en "una prueba de la vacuna" de la gripe aviar en un asilo de indigentes polacos...

joder, que son muchas cosas.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (2 Nov 2009)

carlosjpc dijo:


> habrás de reconocer que ultimamente se dan muchas casualidades:
> el dr. moshes indica que lo que construye baxter esta formado por rna de la gripe del 18 y un adyuvante que debilite el sistema inmunitario... y la coincidencia con lo que estan contando es brutal.
> hace menos de un año se desenterro a un tipo de un ataud de plomo, fallecido con la gripe del 18 para conseguir muestras del virus.
> las cagadas de baxter en sus envios, los muertos en "una prueba de la vacuna" de la gripe aviar en un asilo de indigentes polacos...
> ...



Eso argumento es la base del libro "En el Blanco".


----------



## INTRUDER (2 Nov 2009)

Albertov dijo:


> No se dónde lei que el ejercito norteamericano tenía una remesa de 500.000 ataudes de plástico preparado en alguna base de EEUU.
> Yo no se si será casualidad, *pero hay que ver que estos americanos tienen un ojo clínico para los negocios....*.



Anda, y si no montan el "pollo" para que salga el negociete.


----------



## Lladó (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Eso era Rumanía si no me equivoco. De lo de Ucrania ni pío.



¿Soy al único al que le da mal rollo que hablen de algo "anecdótico" ocurrido en un hotel Rumanía y en cambio corran un tupido velo sobre lo que está ocurriendo en todo un país? Aunque al final no sea nada (ojalá), no entiendo este silencio.



Albertov dijo:


> No se dónde lei que el ejercito norteamericano tenía una remesa de 500.000 ataudes de plástico preparado en alguna base de EEUU.
> Yo no se si será casualidad, pero hay que ver que estos americanos tienen un ojo clínico para los negocios.....



Para más información, basta teclar FEMA Camps Coffins en Google, tienes todo tipo de datos, fotos y vídeos. Es un tema misterioso. No sé para qué querrán tantos ataúdes de plástico pero acojona y ha dado mucho que hablar en internet durante los últimos años.


----------



## Gliese (2 Nov 2009)

Según medios online parece confirmarse que se trataria de AH1N1 y PESTE NEUMONICA.

Ucrania /2 de noviembre 2009 15:24 

Como se dijo "Fuentes bien informadas, a la fecha del 100% confirmado el diagnóstico de peste neumónica en Ucrania. Mientras tanto, el médico jefe de las instituciones médicas enviaron una disposición informal - para no sembrar el pánico, para refutar la información sobre la plaga, pero hablar sólo de la gripe porcina.

También se requiere para distribuir máscaras en los centros de salud con 8 niveles de protección y trajes de protección antibubonic. Hay también un orden estructurado de no permitir que se visien enfermos.

Según nuestro conocimiento hasta la fecha en Ucrania ir en paralelo y los virus de la peste neumónica, y la gripe porcina. La plaga ha matado a más de 60 personas, y la gripe - alrededor de 14 personas.

La peste neumónica es una infección muy peligrosa. Esta es una de las infecciones más agresivas que amenazan la vida humana, junto con el ántrax. Normalmente, el agente de la peste neumónica es transferido hurón, conejo, otros roedores, incluyendo ratas, que viven en climas cálidos. Ellos son el reservorio natural. 

http://www.fraza.ua/news/02.11.09/77113.html

http://www.zhitomir.info/news_48770.html

Habra que ver que pasa, en principio si esto fuera cierto deberian haber cerrado las fronteras no? Y por otra parte, no habria muchos mas muertos ?


----------



## Legio_VII (2 Nov 2009)

*Flu 'Spreading Fast But Under Control'*

Para los conspiranoicos.... en China

Flu 'Spreading Fast But Under Control'

*The A/H1N1 influenza was spreading rapidly across the country but it remained under control*, an official with the Ministry of Health said in Beijing on Sunday.

"Currently close to 80 percent of the country's total flu infections are A/H1N1 flu cases, though the state of the flu was still mild and there was no evidence of virus mutation," Liang said.

As of Saturday, more than 46,000 confirmed A/H1N1 flu cases had been reported on the Chinese mainland, 75 percent of whom had recovered. Among the 93 cases of serious condition, 55 were still in hospital, the ministry said. Chinese mainland has reported six deaths from the flu since Oct. 2.

*Ministry experts warned that the flu has entered a period featured by high frequency and quick increase in the number of infected cases in the country, and it could last through March next year.*

Liang urged health administrative departments across the country to *"prepare for the worst and do the best".*

He said, medical *institutions and hospitals across the country are making preparedness in terms of personnel, materials and technical support to cope with possible emergencies.*

"China has taken a series of measures to prevent and control the spread of the flu, which proved to be effective, *buying some time for the country to prepare for more serious epidemic situation*," Liang said. "China's preventive measures have also greatly slowed down the spread of the flu and significantly reduced the deaths from the flu in the country."

As the first country in the world to issue a production license for vaccines against the flu, *China had inoculated more than 3.78 million people as of Saturday, with no reports of serious adverse reaction*, according to the ministry.

The vaccination is being carried out across the country except in Chongqing Municipality and the provinces of Anhui, Jiangxi and Sichuan.

*About 33.4 million doses of vaccines have been approved* for use as of Saturday, 26 million of which have been dispatched to local medical institutions.

Vaccination was one of the effective ways to prevent flu spreading, but seasonal flu vaccines would not help protect people against the A/H1N1 flu, experts said.

Calculating on their existing production capacities, the eight domestic vaccine manufacturers are expected to produce a total of 100 million doses of A/H1N1 flu vaccines by the first quarter of next year, according to the ministry.

But for now, *about 390 million people on the Chinese mainland needed inoculation*. Targeted groups included the *People's Liberation Army (PLA) and armed police forces, police, medical staff, teachers, students, people working at key public service posts, and patients with chronic or cardiovascular diseases, *experts said.

Children under the age of three and pregnant women are not included in the targeted groups due to lack of clinical data, said the ministry, adding that relevant departments are considering to carry out clinical tests.

Currently, youngsters are the high risk groups of the flu, Liang said.

As of Oct. 31, more than 1,500 cases of mass infection have been reported on the Chinese mainland, 98 percent of which were related to schools, according to the ministry.

The Chinese mainland has now 411 laboratories and 556 hospitals engaging in monitoring flu cases.


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Nov 2009)

A ver..., yo no soy médico y no entiendo mucho de estas cosas. ¿El virus H1N1 iría asociado a la peste neumónica? ¿Las vías de contagio son aéreas o son otras? ¿La peste neumónica se contagia de hombre a hombre, o de animal a humano?

Si la peste neumónica va asociada al poder de transmisión del virus de la Gripe A, mal asunto, y si sus vías de contagio son las mismas que las de cualquier resfriado..., ya nos podemos tabicar nuestras casas. 8:

PD: La peste neumónica es causada por bacterias, no por virus.


----------



## rory (2 Nov 2009)

Albertov dijo:


> No se dónde lei que el ejercito norteamericano tenía una remesa de 500.000 ataudes de plástico preparado en alguna base de EEUU.
> Yo no se si será casualidad, pero hay que ver que estos americanos tienen un ojo clínico para los negocios.....



Lo has leído en burbuja.info, donde se aprende todo.

Esos ataúdes llevan más de un año preparados y hay vídeos donde se ven, cientos de miles. ¿Para qué son? Chi sà...


----------



## scalibu (2 Nov 2009)

Burbuja de ataudes. La hostia.


----------



## Gliese (2 Nov 2009)

En las escuelas en Bielorrusia amplian las vacaciones a causa del SARS

En Minsk una semana de vacaciones escolares y extienden las mismas medidas para combatir la propagación de las infecciones respiratorias agudas virales están siendo planificadas en varias ciudades de Belarús. Esto fue informado por el Viceministro de Salud - Jefe de Estado Sanitaria Doctor Valentina Kachan.

http://telegraf.by/in_belarus/65085.html


----------



## TDT' (2 Nov 2009)

scalibu dijo:


> Burbuja de ataudes. La hostia.



Pues si, nos seguirán burbujeando la vivienda hasta después de muertos.


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> ¿Soy al único al que le da mal rollo que hablen de algo "anecdótico" ocurrido en un hotel Rumanía y en cambio corran un tupido velo sobre lo que está ocurriendo en todo un país? Aunque al final no sea nada (ojalá), no entiendo este silencio.



En realidad es más grave lo del silencio informativo que el propio hecho de la noticia.


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

Pues estoy viendo todos los medios del país, y pese a no entender "ni jota" de lo que pone, veo que todas las fotografías que acompañan a los titulares o son ambulancias, hospitales, o mascarillas: luego mi gran poder de deducción :ouch: dicta que algo relacionado con la salud está ocurriendo, y es muy grave.


----------



## scalibu (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En realidad es más grave lo del silencio informativo que el propio hecho de la noticia.



El zetapeta abr'a dado ordenes de que no se diga ni pio en ningun medio. Est'a muy ocupado preparando la presidencia uropea, y no tiene tiempo de cosas tan vanales como esas, de dar explicaciones de un pais que no sabe ni donde est'a.
Eso si, como se tenga que poner pasta, no hay problema, se pone y m'as que ningino.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (2 Nov 2009)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A ver..., yo no soy médico y no entiendo mucho de estas cosas. ¿El virus H1N1 iría asociado a la peste neumónica? ¿Las vías de contagio son aéreas o son otras? ¿La peste neumónica se contagia de hombre a hombre, o de animal a humano?
> 
> Si la peste neumónica va asociada al poder de transmisión del virus de la Gripe A, mal asunto, y si sus vías de contagio son las mismas que las de cualquier resfriado..., ya nos podemos tabicar nuestras casas. 8:
> 
> PD: La peste neumónica es causada por bacterias, no por virus.



Yo tampoco soy médico, pero el tema de la peste me ha interesado siempre.

La peste (neumonica, septicémica y bubónica) es una enfermedad bacteriana. Se transmiten de animales (sobre todo roedores) a través de las pulgas y entre personas en un ambiente de nula higiene (esputos, etc). Sin tratamiento es una enfermedad letal (más del 50% de mortalidad), pero un simple tratamiento antibiótico rápido reduce la mortalidad casi a 0. Al transmitirse por pulgas su área de expansión es actualmente pequeña, e impensable en los países desarrollados (donde sólo habría casos muy aislados fácilmente tratables).

Es posible que en medio de una gripe pandémica la bacteria de la peste (u otra semejante) actúe como infección secundaria oportunista, pudiendo causar la muerte en muy poco tiempo (6-7 días de incubación, 24 horas de enfermedad). Ahora bien, yo no creo que en un país como Ucrania la peste pueda existir como enfermedad crónica, aun en ambientes rurales localizados. Quizás llegara de fuera ¿Repúblicas centroasiáticas, que sí son reservorios de la Peste?

Por cierto, la Peste Negra del siglo XIV (verano de 1348 en Europa) presenta un problema curiosamente similar al actual. Los síntomas de la enfermedad eran claramente de peste bubónica, pero la forma de transmisión semejante a los de una gripe (no se reportaron ratas muertas, el periodo de incubación era inusualmente largo, la transmisión documentada era aérea y de humano a humano). ¿Pudo haber sido una epidemia de gripe a la que se asoció la bacteria de la Peste como enfermedad oportunista que se transmitía excepcionalmente a través de los aerosoles de la tos y los esputos?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (2 Nov 2009)

Bueno... como siempre cortinas de humo:

Ukraine Bans Crowds to Combat Swine Flu | News | The Moscow Times | Daily newspaper





Participants of a Cabinet session in Ternopil in western Ukraine listening as Tymoshenko speaks on Friday.

KIEV — Ukrainian Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko on Friday banned public gatherings, *including election rallies*:fiufiu:, and closed schools for three weeks after confirming the country’s first death from H1N1 flu.

Tymoshenko, who also announced travel restrictions, said the measures were needed because the virus had reached epidemic levels in three parts of western Ukraine, where there has been an outbreak of respiratory illness since mid-October.

*The epidemic coincides with the start of campaigning for a presidential election on Jan. 17*. Tymoshenko, herself a front-runner, said the emergency would affect campaign rallies.

“All our pre-election events have been cancelled. They will not be held until the situation has stabilized,” she said in a televised statement.

President Viktor Yushchenko, a bitter rival of Tymoshenko’s, himself called off a public meeting in Kiev where he had been due to roll out his election program.

*He told journalists that 11 people had died of H1N1, also called swine flu, contradicting a Health Ministry report of only one death. An aide and a ministry official said Yushchenko may have made a mistake.*:8:

The government allotted 500 million hryvna ($63 million) for medical supplies to fight the virus.

Yushchenko said Ukraine, already suffering the effects of a severe economic downturn, would turn to international institutions and foreign partners for help if the situation developed beyond Ukraine’s capacity to handle it.

“We are considering a quarantine not only in the west but also across the country because the virus is spreading very fast,” Health Minister Vasyl Knyazevych told reporters.


----------



## Gliese (2 Nov 2009)

En Ternopolschine no tienen suficientes camas para los pacientes con gripe. Preparar gimnasios y unidades militares
02.11.09 18:54"Frase" En la región de Ternopil por el creciente número de pacientes Influenza prepararse para su despliegue gimnasios y unidades militares. Esto fue durante una conferencia de prensa el presidente de la Chizhmar Yuri Gobernador.
En total, según sus datos, en comparación con la morbilidad de hoy viernes, en duplicado. "En general, la influenza y el SRAS son enfermos 39.731 personas, la tasa de incidencia de 364,5 por cada 10 mil habitantes", - dijo Chizhmar, escribió UNIAN.

Según sus cálculos, si las tendencias actuales en la incidencia de problemas de dónde colocar a los pacientes a surgir pronto. Después de tres hospitales de la ciudad y regional casi lleno, sólo hay una pequeña reserva. En consecuencia, el manual de campo ha decidido preparar con urgencia un hospital de distrito, que pronto se ponga en funcionamiento. "Creo que hoy o mañana las medidas administrativas, se acordará y la Comisión Estatal tendrá el hospital en funcionamiento, por tanto, sacar las camas supletorias. Basta con mirar hacia adelante a la clínica Combine plantas, aunque no se incluye la calefacción, así que en esta habitación es imposible llevar a cabo la manipulación médica ", - cuenta Chizhmar.

http://www.fraza.ua/news/02.11.09/77141.html


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> En Ternopolschine no tienen suficientes camas para los pacientes con gripe. Preparar gimnasios y unidades militares
> 02.11.09 18:54"Frase" En la región de Ternopil por el creciente número de pacientes Influenza prepararse para su despliegue gimnasios y unidades militares. Esto fue durante una conferencia de prensa el presidente de la Chizhmar Yuri Gobernador.
> En total, según sus datos, en comparación con la morbilidad de hoy viernes, en duplicado. "En general, la influenza y el SRAS son enfermos 39.731 personas, la tasa de incidencia de 364,5 por cada 10 mil habitantes", - dijo Chizhmar, escribió UNIAN.
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo es posible que no nos estén informando?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Y cómo es posible que no nos estén informando?



Por el mismo motivo que no nos informan de todo lo demás.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> _Las muestras se enviaron este fin de semana a un laboratorio de Londres para analizarlas, pero los resultados puede que no lleguen hasta la semana que viene.
> _
> 
> 
> ...




Que va, yo no tengo cerebro :X
Claro que en mi House no puedo analizar nada.ienso:
¿Qué es una placa?.
Lo que me preocupa es que el alcalde de Kiev quiere hacer a puerta cerrada el partido de mañana del Milan. :rolleye:


----------



## rory (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Y cómo es posible que no nos estén informando?



El SISTEMA es así.


----------



## lemmings (2 Nov 2009)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> Si tiene plumas, pico y hace cuac, es un pato.



Tambien puede ser una pata.

O un cazador disfrazado de pat@ para así poder cazar pat@s.

Hay mucha explicaciones, algunas conspiranoicas y otras no tanto.


----------



## Ohete (2 Nov 2009)

Tengo un par de deducciones con estos de los "viruses" y bacterias.

Si informan mucho=camelo
Si no informan oficialmente=va en serio.
Ah, y piensa mal y acertarás.


----------



## Gliese (2 Nov 2009)

En Bielorusia tambien se complica el tema

Radio Liberty ": las órdenes del médico a divulgar información acerca de la muerte de la" gripe porcina (0)
2009-11-02, 19:41 Fuente: 
Ver la galería Foto: photo.bymedia.net 

Una fuente en un hospital de Minsk, dijo a Radio Liberty ", en conversación privada, que en los hospitales metropolitanos, nueve personas han muerto por la" gripe porcina. Además, la fuente dijo que los médicos le obligó a firmar la no divulgación de la situación. Servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Salud no ha confirmado esta información.

"Durante el fin de semana, nuestro hospital ha recibido a 150 personas con neumonía. Nuestro departamento de neumología y dos completamente obstruidas. Esta es una complicación de la gripe. Los pacientes que murieron fue confirmado "Cerdos" de la gripeAmbos nos dijo. Total murió nueve personas. Nos han muerto tres o cuatro. Y el resto - en el hospital de sesiones. Con todos los médicos tienen a guardar secreto. Todos firmaron ", - dijo el médico, ya que las transmisiones del servicio de Belarús emisiones de Radio Liberty.

El corresponsal de Radio Liberty "trató de verificar esta información en la sala de recepción del hospital. Preguntado sobre si era cierto que el fin de semana en el hospital recibió 150 personas con un diagnóstico de "neumonía", el empleado respondió: "Sí, claro. Muchos recibieron. Pero no estoy en esa posición para responder a esas preguntas. " Prometí vínculo con el médico de cabecera, pero en cambio el receptor glavrach día.

Raisa Chuduk portavoz de la Salud del Ministerio, dijo a Radio Libertad "que puede hacer una solicitud por escrito al Ministerio de Salud. "Estos datos no está disponible. Creo que vamos a preparar un comunicado de prensa y la publicaremos en el sitio ", - el oficial de prensa del Ministerio de Salud.

También la fuente de radio "Svoboda, dijo que los médicos no dan una máscara.

"La medicación no es suficiente. Estamos ya complicada por neumonía, porque usamos antibióticos: tseptriakson, tseptrofosfat (todas las drogas de Belarús). Y los medicamentos importados son muy caros, no lo son. Los pacientes dos veces al día dar grandes dosis de antibióticos ", - dijo el médico.

http://telegraf.by/in_belarus/65145.html


----------



## Lladó (2 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Según medios online parece confirmarse que se trataria de AH1N1 y PESTE NEUMONICA.
> 
> Ucrania /2 de noviembre 2009 15:24
> 
> ...



Muy fuerte... Vaya tela como lo de la peste neumónica sea cierto. Porque al principio los síntomas son parecidos a la gripe A, así que al principio lo tratarán con antivirales. Pero la peste neumónica es de índole bacteriana, para cuando se den cuenta y usen antibióticos puede ser demasiado tarde. Parece que el tiempo de incubación son de 1 a 4 días, y después los síntomas más graves y el posterior facellecimiento tardan otros tantos días en aparecer. Las primeras noticias de la enfermedad saltaron el día 29, así que puede que los muertos que ha habido hasta ahora sólo sean los primeros casos, a día de hoy en la web del ministerio de Sanidad informan de más de 200.000 enfermos (¡en sólo 4 días!).

Pero si es cierto eso de que hablan de Gripe A para no sembrar el pánico sobre la peste neumónica, también pueden estar mintiendo con el número de muertos.

Con lo de la peste se entienden los rumores de que están fumigando las ciudades por la noche y los transportes públicos.

Pero no entiendo porqué no se cierran fronteras y, sobre todo, porqué no informan los medios extranjeros de una maldita vez.


----------



## monicagt (2 Nov 2009)

Si finalmente todo esto es verídico y aquí ningún tipo de prensa se ha hecho eco de ello, entonces no nos queda más que pensar ciertamente que la prensa en nuestro pais no es libre y que está manipulada.
Esto sería muy, muy preocupante.


----------



## lobomalo (2 Nov 2009)

modo risa dr maligno ON:

uuuuuooohooooo UUUOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!

modo risa dr maligno OFF:

*Moratinos llega a Kiev para estrechar lazos e impulsar relaciones UE-Ucrania*
EFE - 02/11/2009 15 : 09

Kiev, 2 nov (EFE).- El ministro español de Asuntos Exteriores, Miguel Ángel Moratinos, llegó hoy a Kiev para estrechar los lazos bilaterales e impulsar las relaciones entre la Unión Europea y Ucrania, con vistas a la presidencia española comunitaria.

Moratinos, en la que es su primera visita oficial a este país, depositó una ofrenda floral en el monumento a las víctimas de la hambruna estalinista (Holodomor) que se cobró la vida de varios millones de campesinos ucranianos.

"Será una visita de 24 horas en la que el ministro se entrevistará con los principales dirigentes políticos de este país", que se encuentra en plena campaña electoral de cara a los comicios presidenciales, según informaron a Efe fuentes diplomáticas españolas.

Moratinos se reunirá primero con el presidente, Víctor Yúschenko, y seguidamente con su colega ucraniano, Petró Poroshenko, tras lo cual ofrecerá una rueda de prensa.

Mañana martes, el jefe de la diplomacia española se reunirá con la primera ministra, Yulia Timoshenko, y con el presidente de la Rada Suprema (Legislativo), Vladímir Litvín.

En el plano bilateral, Moratinos y Poroshenko suscribirán un convenio de cooperación para reforzar el diálogo político entre ambos ministerios de Exteriores.

"Es un buen momento para tomar el pulso político del país en vísperas de las elecciones presidenciales. Ucrania es un país con una democracia joven", dijeron las fuentes, que recordaron que ambos países firmaron en 1996 un acuerdo de amistad y cooperación.

El Gobierno español planea abrir un consulado general en Kiev.

Moratinos también abordará "la ventana de oportunidades" que ofrece la economía ucraniana, que presenta un "enorme potencial" para la cooperación con España.

"El ministro hará hincapié en los sectores estratégicos en los que España tiene ventaja, como el energético, construcción e infraestructuras", señalaron las fuentes.

La celebración de la Eurocopa de fútbol en Ucrania en 2012 es una gran oportunidad para que las empresas españolas inviertan en Ucrania, añadió.

Moratinos también hablará con las autoridades ucranianas sobre cooperación cultural, en concreto acerca de los planes de España de abrir un instituto Cervantes en Kiev.

En cuanto a las relaciones UE-Ucrania, España está a favor de impulsar el diálogo entre ambas partes durante su presidencia en el primer semestre de 2010".

"Ucrania y la UE negocian un acuerdo de asociación, que incluiría un tratado de libre comercio, un proceso que será complejo y de largo plazo", apuntaron las fuentes diplomáticas.

Por otra parte, el ministro también hablará durante su visita sobre "seguridad energética y modernización de las redes gasísticas ucranianas" con el fin de evitar problemas en el tránsito del gas ruso a la UE.

"España desea que se garantice el suministro a los países comunitarios y que se forjen unas relaciones constructivas entre la UE y Ucrania, y también con Rusia", comentó.

En la agenda de conversaciones también figuran las aspiraciones ucranianas de ingreso en la OTAN, que recibieron un jarro de agua fría en la cumbre aliada de abril 2008.

Moratinos visitó este país en 2007 en calidad de presidente de turno de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE), cuando también se reunió con Yúschenko.

Desde Kiev, el ministro español volará a Washington para participar el miércoles en un foro energético entre representantes de la UE y Estados Unidos.EFE bk-io/bsi/jc

http://www.elconfidencial.com/ultim...echar-lazos-impulsar-relaciones-20091102.html



que le dejen alli en cuarentena!!! por si acaso!!!


----------



## Zhukov (2 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Qué es una placa?.:



Perdona, ahí me patinaron las neuronas porque no me acordaba del término técnico adecuado, pensaba en la placa de cristal en el que se ponen las muestras, el nombre correcto es "portaobjetos"

*portaobjeto o portaobjetos.*

1. m. Pieza del microscopio, o lámina adicional en que se coloca el objeto para observarlo.

No es sorprendente que no se informe todavía en Hispanistán... la cobertura de información internacional da asco, y de Rusia y países limítrofes es inexistente.

Cuando yo estuve el verano pasado en Ucrania y empezó el jaleo por Georgia, tardaron dos o tres días en informar aquí.


Dicen que es neumonía, que es peste neumónica... si fuera el caso ya lo sabrían, y no tendrían que enviar las muestras a Londres a analizar. Mucho me temo que es la gripe pero que ha mutado :8:

Por cierto, en Ucrania no se ha declarado el estado de excepción, lo de suspender las clases en las escuelas por ejemplo, es un prodecimiento acostumbrado... ya lo hicieron hace dos años con otra epidemia de gripe vulgar. Todos se quedan en casa, se evitan contagios, y se ahorra gasto sanitario.


----------



## lemmings (2 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> The Ukrainian government today appealed for international help in dealing with the „swine flu“ pandemic, paving the way for WHO, the UN and the EU to take over key government infrastructure. El gobierno de Ucrania pidió hoy ayuda internacional para hacer frente a la "gripe porcina" pandemia, allanando el camino para la OMS, la ONU y la Unión Europea a hacerse cargo de la infraestructura clave del gobierno.



Pero vamos a ver ¿de dónde se han sacado que esto era gripe gorrina (o sea gripe A H1N1)? ¿no quedamos que era ARI?


[/QUOTE]
A plane carrying 16 tonnes of Tamiflu has landed in the Ukraine: *300, 000 million doses* of Tamilfu have been ordered from Roche, according to media reports. Un avión que transportaba 16 toneladas de Tamiflu, ha aterrizado en Ucrania: 300, 000 millones de dosis de Tamilfu se han ordenado de Roche, según informes de medios de comunicación.
[/QUOTE]

_300.000 millones de dosis_.. teniendo en cuenta que en el mundo hay unos 6.000 millones de personas, resulta que sólo en ese avión hay dosis para vacunar a toda la humanidad *50 veces*.

Vamos a parecer yonkis.


----------



## monicagt (2 Nov 2009)

Suiza envía 300 mil unidades de medicamento antiviral a Ucrania azotada por epidemia de gripe AH1N1
02/ 11/ 2009

RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Suiza envía 300 mil unidades de medicamento antiviral a Ucrania azotada por epidemia de gripe AH1N1


----------



## Zhukov (2 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> Si finalmente todo esto es verídico y aquí ningún tipo de prensa se ha hecho eco de ello, entonces *no nos queda más que pensar ciertamente que la prensa en nuestro pais no es libre y que está manipulada*.
> Esto sería muy, muy preocupante.



¿Ahora te tomas la pastilla roja?¿¿Ahora??:XX:

Aparte de caerte del burro, que sí, que es cierto, pero esto no es manipulación, si no simple desidia e ignorancia. Pero dales tiempo y ya se pondrán histéricos con ello.


----------



## old man of the mountain (2 Nov 2009)

RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Países vecinos no cierran fronteras con Ucrania por epidemia de AH1N1
*
Países vecinos no cierran fronteras con Ucrania por epidemia de AH1N1
17:43 | 02/ 11/ 2009

versión para imprimir*

Kíev, 2 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. Los países vecinos de Ucrania no cerraron fronteras con este país donde la semana pasada comenzó una epidemia de la gripe AH1N1, informó hoy el portavoz del Ministerio ucraniano de Exteriores, Valeri Dzhigún.

Nueve provincias en el oeste de Ucrania están en cuarentena por brote de la gripe AH1N1, registrado la semana pasada.

Según los últimos datos del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania, a causa de gripe e infecciones respiratorias agudas, en el país fallecieron 67 personas, incluidas 22 contagiadas de la gripe AH1N1.

Ucrania aumentó control en sus fronteras.

"De momento, no hay restricciones aduaneras relacionadas con la complicada situación epidemiológica en Ucrania. Los países vecinos no cerraron fronteras, sólo se harán más rigurosos los exámenes médicos de las personas que entran en el país," afirmó Dzhigún.

Explicó que los puntos fronterizos disponen de instalaciones especiales que toman la temperatura de cuerpo humano y revelan personas con fiebre que inmediatamente se someten a un examen médico.

Ucrania tiene fronteras con Rusia, Bielorrusia, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumania y Moldavia.

Muertes por neumonía atípica, "gripe aviar" y el virus AH1N1. Infografía


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Nov 2009)

A saber que es lo que puede estar pasando allí. Puede ser Gripe A..., puede ser peste neumónica.., puede ser una mutación del virus de la gripe A. Lo que está claro es que como los análisis de Londres tarden varios días, lo de cerrar fronteras y aeropuertos va a ser tarea inútil.


----------



## dodaltel (2 Nov 2009)

> *La Peste como arma biológica*
> 
> Se reporta que durante la II Guerra Mundial tropas japonesas dejaron caer pulgas infectadas sobre áreas pobladas de China, provocando brotes. En los años siguientes los programas de desarrollo de armas biológicas de EEUU y soviéticos lograron convertir peste en aerosol, eliminado la dependencia de la pulga como vector.
> 
> ...



Untitled Document


----------



## lemmings (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Eso era Rumanía si no me equivoco. De lo de Ucrania ni pío.



Pero vamos a ver, si existe un problema epidemiológico en un edificio lo lógico es *ponerlo en cuarentena*, no desalojarlo ¿no? Y fumigar.. joder ni que los virus fuesen cucarachas..

Esto se parece cada vez mas a una peli del Pajares y el Esteso.


----------



## lemmings (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Cosa que no ha ocurrido en los últimos 70 años, qué curioso.



Sí ha ocurrido, lo que pasa que no fue tan letal como la del 1918. Mírate la que hubo en los 70.


----------



## Legio_VII (2 Nov 2009)

*Swine Flu Fears Grip Ukraine*

Una fuente seria...

Swine Flu Fears Grip Ukraine - WSJ.com

KIEV, Ukraine --* Ukraine introduced some of the strictest measures in the world on Friday to combat swine flu after a spate of deaths in the west of the country.*

Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko *imposed travel restrictions, banned public gatherings and closed schools and universities for three weeks after the health ministry declared an epidemic of the H1N1 virus.*


Road policemen wore masks on patrol in Lviv on Oct. 31, 2009.

The ministry released figures Sunday showing *53 people had died from flu and respiratory infections, although it was unclear how many of these were caused by the H1N1 virus.*

The authorities called for calm as panic and rumors spread.* In the capital Kiev, long queues formed at pharmacies on Friday, many of which ran out of medication and face masks. Many put the frenzied reaction down to people's lack of trust in the authorities.*

"Everyone believes that they have to look after themselves as they cannot rely on the state," said Tetyana Barvitska, who was queuing at a pharmacy in downtown Kiev having already tried five others.

The ban on large gatherings will bring a halt to campaign rallies ahead of a contentious presidential election scheduled for Jan. 17.

The flu outbreak has already become a political football, with both president and prime minister issuing a number of orders to combat the outbreak by making masks and medication available. Mr. Yushchenko said he would like to see "more consistent steps from the government," and Viktor Yanukovych, leader of the opposition and a frontrunner for the ballot, called for the health minister to be dismissed.
*
A team from the World Health Organization is set arrive in Ukraine on Monday to assist the authorities.*


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

Está quedando patente en este último año, que todos los protocolos (que en realidad son pocos, muy sencillos y efectivos) ante potenciales pandemias, no están sirviendo absolutamente para nada porque no se siguen.

O son muy obtusos e incompetentes, o están procurando serlo.


----------



## monicagt (2 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿Ahora te tomas la pastilla roja?¿¿Ahora??:XX:
> 
> Aparte de caerte del burro, que sí, que es cierto, pero esto no es manipulación, si no simple desidia e ignorancia. Pero dales tiempo y ya se pondrán histéricos con ello.



Llámame ignorante si quieres, pero me parece tan fuerte que toda la prensa esté manipulada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> Perdona, ahí me patinaron las neuronas porque no me acordaba del término técnico adecuado, pensaba en la placa de cristal en el que se ponen las muestras, el nombre correcto es "portaobjetos"
> 
> *portaobjeto o portaobjetos.*
> 
> ...



Ves tu cerebro ya empieza a funcionar.
Si fuese peste neumónica, como tú dices, ya lo sabrían.
Si hubiese peste neumónica la UE y Rusia hubiesen cerrado fronteras con esa cantidad de infectados.
La supuesta gripe A mutua cada dos por tres, y hay más de 1.400 cepas ya.
Y en el artículo que han colgado hace un momento ya dicen que se encuentran en campaña electoral.

Saludos


----------



## Legio_VII (2 Nov 2009)

*Pneumonia vaccine could save money in flu pandemic*

No se, no se.....

Pneumonia vaccine could save money in flu pandemic | Health | Reuters

CHICAGO (Reuters) - *A more protective form of Pfizer's vaccine for pneumococcal disease would be highly effective at preventing deaths from pandemic influenza,* independent researchers and the company reported over the weekend.

*In a severe outbreak like the 1918 Spanish influenza pandemic, they said Prevnar 13 -- a more broadly protective version of Prevnar vaccine -- could prevent an additional 388,000 cases of pneumonia *and save an additional $6.2 billion in health care costs.

The savings would be far greater -- $18 billion in medical costs -- *in countries that have not offered any immunization against pneumococcal disease,* the team reported at a meeting of the Infectious Diseases Society of America in Philadelphia.

*Prevnar vaccine *developed by Wyeth -- which was recently acquired by Pfizer -- *protects against seven strains of penumococcal bacteria in infants and children.*

*Prevnar 13 protects against 13 forms of bacteria called Streptococcus pneumoniae that can cause an array of so-called pneumococcal diseases, ranging from ear infections to pneumonia and meningitis.
*
"Essentially, there will be significant savings in countries that introduce this vaccine in preventing all of these infections," Dr. Keith Klugman of Emory University in Atlanta, who worked on the studies, said in a telephone interview.

Klugman, a former researcher at the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said *pneumonia is a chief cause of death in any influenza pandemic and there is increasing evidence of a "synergistic effect" between influenza and pneumococcal infection.*

"*We are not arguing that pneumococcal vaccine prevents influenza, but we are arguing that it prevents those secondary synergistic influenza combinations*," he said.

VACCINE DELAYS

Protecting against pneumonia may be important as manufacturing delays hold up the supply of swine flu vaccine in the United States, said Dr. Richard Whitley, a pediatric infectious disease expert at the University of Alabama at Birmingham and president of the infectious diseases society.

*He said bacterial infections played a role in many of the 114 deaths in children from the 2009 H1N1 virus, and many of those could have been prevented with a pneumococcal vaccine.*

*"Of the deaths that are caused by bacterial infection, probably two out of three of them are related to pneumococcal disease in children who did not get immunized,"* Whitley said.

"We're not going to have the 2009 H1N1 vaccine for all children probably for another two to four weeks. If there is something we could do to protect those children it would be good," he said in a telephone interview.

Whitley said a good place to start is offering the currently approved Prevnar vaccine to children who have not already been vaccinated.

*The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is set to rule on Pfizer's application for Prevnar 13 in December.
Pneumococcal disease kills more than 1.6 million people worldwide each year, including 800,000 children.*

CDC researchers estimated this week that as many as 5.7 million people in the United States have been infected with swine flu so far, with at least 1,300 deaths.


----------



## usuario baneado (2 Nov 2009)

*leyenda urbana chemtrail*

Lladó:Con lo de la peste se entienden los rumores de que están fumigando las ciudades por la noche y los transportes públicos.
-------------------------------------
A mi me encanta cuando los aviones hacen el 3 en raya.

En Carcelona por unos pocos eypos te hacen un mensaje


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

Si se tratase de H1N1, incluso con mutación (de eso habría mucho que decir), no sería necesario enviar las muestras a analizar a Londres. Ucrania no es Burundi.


----------



## Gliese (2 Nov 2009)

En Rumania 2/11/2009 (Actualizado 19:48

Ministerio de Salud ordenó la cuarentena en todos los hospitales y la campaña de vacunación contra la pandemia a partir de finales de noviembre. Nos vemos obligados a moverse sólo con la vacuna producida la "Cantacuzino", como las empresas que producen únicamente el honor de la nueva aplicación el próximo año.
En las escuelas, los materiales se distribuyen máscaras y desinfectantes.* El tráfico en la frontera con Ucrania fue restringido*

Prof. Dr. Streinu Cercel insta aislamiento en el hogar, ya sea adulto o niño que es cuando los estornudos, nariz que moquea y ha estado febril.

Hospitales, cuarentena
Presidente del Comité de Coordinación para la gripe, el Prof. Dr. Adrian Streinu Cercel, anunció ayer varias medidas para limitar la propagación de la gripe en noviembre. Así:
n) Todas las instalaciones del hospital están en cuarentena, lo que significa que las visitas se limitarán a los pacientes y se limitará aparţinătorilor número para tener acceso a un hospital, n recibiendo la unidad de emergencia se organizarán distintos flujos de pacientes de la clasificación de la gripe;
n) Ministerio de Salud elaborará un orden del Ministro, en el que todos los médicos de familia se movilizarán a la acción de la vacunación de virus pandémico

Jurnalul National

En Bielorusia :2009-11-02, actualizado 18:04

"La Comisión de Salud de la ciudad de Minsk el Comité Ejecutivo ha decidido limitar las visitas de pacientes a los hospitales en los hospitales de Minsk durante el período de aumento de la incidencia de la influenza y el SRAS. Ya, algunos hospitales han prohibido la asistencia a los hospitales ", - dijo en el centro de la ciudad de Minsk de Higiene y Epidemiología, en el centro de prensa de la" Carta 97 ".

http://telegraf.by/in_belarus/65140.html


----------



## dabuti (2 Nov 2009)

Ya van 255.000 afectados.



> By Kateryna Choursina and Halia Pavliva
> 
> Nov. 2 (Bloomberg) -- The World Health Organization sent a team of experts to Ukraine today to investigate an outbreak of respiratory disease that’s sickened a quarter of a million people and left pharmacies without masks or flu remedies.
> 
> ...



Ukraine Mystery Outbreak Sparks WHO Concern as Disease Spreads - Bloomberg.com


----------



## CampingGaz (2 Nov 2009)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> YouTube - Ilegales - Agotados de esperar el fin
> 
> 
> No sé como se cuelga, un saludo!



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YXL-n6MxANg&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YXL-n6MxANg&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Me he tomado la libertad de poner otra fuente que no suena como el culo.


----------



## Kirot (2 Nov 2009)




----------



## Pedro Solves (2 Nov 2009)

Tengo miedorrrrllll...


----------



## Chindasvinta (2 Nov 2009)

Por los clavos de Cristo: ¿alguien ha escuchado/leído/visionado noticia alguna en España sobre este fenómeno paranormal ucraniano? 

No doy crédito.


----------



## Zhukov (2 Nov 2009)

*Modo Doctor House on*

Diagnóstico diferencial:

No es peste. La peste es causada por la bacteria _Yersinia pestis _y se ve al microscopio.

Tampoco puede ser alguna otra infección bacteriana que cause neumonía, por la misma razón.

Puede ser una coincidencia simultánea de la gripe y otra enfermedad con síntomas diferentes que es la que ha causado las muertes, pero si así fuera, ya se habrían dado cuenta tras la autopsia.

Así que tiene todas las papeletas de ser una mutación más agresiva del virus de la gripe y en Kiev no son capaces de identificarlo, por eso lo mandan a Londres.

Y el virólogo ese que citáis habla por hablar y para no alarmar a la gente. Si nos ha asustado tanto la OMS con esto de la gripe es porque el peor escenario posible es que el virus mute y se vuelva mucho más grave que una gripe normal.

PD: No, y tampoco es lupus.


----------



## wolf45 (2 Nov 2009)

antes me levanto la tapa de los sesos con mi Walther, que dejar me inyecten alguna basura rara, y si la palmo,y tenian razon, sin inyeccion, mala suerte, mas sitio para vosotros


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

Pues no, no han dicho nada en los medios de desinformación nacionales. Ni oficiales ni oficiosos.

Lo del coto de caza al lado de siete casas (donde no ha ocurrido ningún incidente) es mucho más importante.


----------



## Pogues (2 Nov 2009)

antes les levanto la tapa de los sesos con mi hacha, que dejar me inyecten alguna basura rara, y si la palmo,y tenian razon, sin inyeccion, mala suerte, mas sitio para vosotros


----------



## Zhukov (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Si se tratase de H1N1, incluso con mutación (de eso habría mucho que decir), no sería necesario enviar las muestras a analizar a Londres. Ucrania no es Burundi.



No pondría mi mano en el fuego por ello, entre el cataclismo que fue la caída del régimen soviético, la pobreza del país, y la crisis, seguro que los laboratorios no tienen los medios humanos ni materiales para saber qué es.

Es que el problema de los virus es que son invisibles, hay que observarlos con microscopio electrónico, que son como los telescopios, hay que pedir día para usarlos. 

Para analizar el virus hay que meterlo en unas centrifugadoras, examinar el código genético y otras movidas que llevan tiempo... si lo mandan a Londres es que no tienen NPI de qué se trata.


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> *Modo Doctor House on*
> 
> Diagnóstico diferencial:
> 
> ...



Claro, claro. Y los informativos no se han hecho eco de la noticia, porque quieren evitar el pánico... 

Supongamos que sea así... ¿Quiénes son ellos para judgar la madurez de la población?

Mira, con lo de la mutación ya se me empiezan a hinchar un poco las meninges. Los virus se adaptan y modifican constantemente, incluso durante los periodos de vacunación, hecho que parece hacer menos efectivas las vacunas estacionales al final del periodo de aplicación (dicen, dicen). Pero hace más de 70 años que no se produce ninguna mutación lo suficientemente sustancial para convertir un virus semi-inocuo en uno de alta mortalidad. Y habría que ver con qué medios contaban hace 70 años para asegurar que lo que mató a la gente era una mutación de un virus ya existente.

Menos bobadas sin base, que bastantes tenemos que aguantar ya de los medios oficiales. Y si la OMS prevé una mutación es que saben mucho más de lo que dicen.


----------



## dodaltel (2 Nov 2009)

¿No será todo esto una puesta en escena para eliminar a todos los conspiranoicos del mundo, usando un virus mortal que mate a todo aquel que no se vacune?. Después dirían que gracias a Internet mucha gente murió porque no se vacunaron debido a las noticias conspiranoicas que se publicaron en Internet y tendrán la excusa perfecta para prohibir determinados foros por aquello de evitar histerias colectivas.

¿No sera esto una conspiración dentro de otra conspiración que da vueltas alrededor de la gran conspiracion que está inmersa en la conspiración cósmica universal?. Vamos digo yo, si hay que conspirar se conspira, pero conspirar por conspirar como que no.... o sí, yo que se.

Señores lamentablemente sin información no podemos hacer nada, si usamos Internet que es la herramienta de manipulación del siglo XXI, seguiremos igual de desinformados que con los medios de desinformación tradicionales. Hoy con colgar un vídeo en youtube que supuestamente fué grabado 1.999 de un chino, que dice ser un egperto neurotrónica y que el sabe de buena fuente, que hay una conspiración de los apaganatis para lavar el cerebro de los habitantes de un país al sur de Europa, usando las microondas que emiten los repetidores de telefonía móvil y convertir a sus habitantes en zoombies felices, que trabajan por un sueldo ridículo mientras pagan una vivienda eternamente, gracias a los efectos de las microondas de los repetidores de telefonía que interfieren con las hondas cerebrales. Tendremos la conspiración 3 millones y de ese vídeo se harán eco tropecientos mil blogeros que no tienen nada mejor que hacer que inventarse o mejorar paranoias conspiranoicas a go go.







Bueno bromas a parte, estamos jodidos... o no, o sí, ¿quien sabe?.


----------



## Marihuano Rajoy (2 Nov 2009)




----------



## Zhukov (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Claro, claro. Y los informativos no se han hecho eco de la noticia, porque quieren evitar el pánico...



Porque no se enteran o no se quieren enterar. La explicación más simple es que la gripe está muy vista ya, no vende periódicos ni sube los índices de audiencia.

Cojones, mi mujer es de Ucrania, sale allí en los informativos, allí hay pánico y hoy ha tenido que salir al gobierno a tranquilizar a la población y a decir que la situación está controlada.

Mira, la mentalidad de la gente de allí es que el gobierno siempre miente y oculta información, por su experiencia con régimen soviético, ¿alguien se acuerda de Chernobyl? así que se ponen en lo peor.



> Mira, con lo de la mutación ya se me empiezan a hinchar un poco las meninges.



:8: ¡Ostia, ahora una epidemia de meningitis! ¡Corre al hospital antes de que te quedes ciego y tonto! (más todavía quiero decir) 




> Menos bobadas sin base, que bastantes tenemos que aguantar ya de los medios oficiales. Y si la OMS prevé una mutación es que saben mucho más de lo que dicen.




Está pasando y tú no te quieres enterar de nada. Joder, yo voy allí en enero, la epidemia de gripe del verano me la tomaba a coña, pero esto es serio.

Y sobre la gripe de 1918, lo que sucedió una vez puede volver a ocurrir, ese escenario lo ha estado contemplando la OMS desde 1960 por lo menos.


----------



## Chindasvinta (2 Nov 2009)

Esta noticia no me parece un producto de mentes conspiranoicas: hay datos (número de muertos, afectados) y evidencias que constatan una vuelta de tuerca de la gripe A. De ahí mi sorpresa (mayúscula) al comprobar con estupor que en Ejpain esta cuestión se ha ignorado por completo. 

Sólo se me ocurre pensar que la UE ha pedido prudencia y desde el ministerio de sanidad han enviado una circular a los medios para evitar "alarmar injustificadamente a la población". 

¿Es una teoría descabellada?


----------



## dodaltel (2 Nov 2009)

Chindasvinta dijo:


> Esta noticia no me parece un producto de mentes conspiranoicas: hay datos (número de muertos, afectados) y evidencias que constatan una vuelta de tuerca de la gripe A. De ahí mi sorpresa (mayúscula) al comprobar con estupor que en Ejpain esta cuestión se ha ignorado por completo.
> 
> Sólo se me ocurre pensar que la UE ha pedido prudencia y desde el ministerio de sanidad han enviado una circular a los medios para evitar "alarmar injustificadamente a la población".
> 
> ¿Es una teoría descabellada?



No es una teoría descabellada, pero es lógico que hasta que no se tenga una información clara de que enfermedad es la que está provocando las muertes en Ucrania, dicha información quede aparcada, hasta que no se sepa cual es la gravedad y origen de la enfermedad. Seguro que hay brotes todos los días en América del Sur y África de enfermedades mucho más contagiosas y virulentas y aquí no nos enteramos, simplemente para no vivir en un continuo estado de miedo. Hay que tener encuenta el nivel cultural que tiene el españolito medio para soltar según que bombas informativas, por que el personal con la poca cultura y luces que tiene, seguro que si no se filtrase la información a aquí pasaría de todo.


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> No es una teoría descabellada, pero es lógico que hasta que no se tenga una información clara de que enfermedad es la que está provocando las muertes en Ucrania, dicha información quede aparcada, hasta que no se sepa cual es la gravedad y origen de la enfermedad. Seguro que hay brotes todos los días en América del Sur y África de enfermedades mucho más contagiosas y virulentas y aquí no nos enteramos, simplemente para no vivir en un continuo estado de miedo. Hay que tener encuenta el nivel cultural que tiene el españolito medio para soltar según que bombas informativas, por que el personal con la poca cultura y luces que tiene, seguro que si no se filtrase la información a aquí pasaría de todo.



No seré yo quien defienda el criterio de los españoles (sólo hay que leer a algunos del foro)

Pero los medios están para informar, al menos los públicos, y no para hacer valoraciones sobre la madurez de sus informados, siempre que la noticia tenga la suficiente importancia. Y miles de hospitalizados, y sesenta y tantos fallecidos en tres días por una enfermedad desconocida en un país de Europa parece merecerlo.


----------



## Kirot (2 Nov 2009)

Solo con que haya 250.000 Infectados ya es suficiente para informar.


----------



## dodaltel (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No seré yo quien defienda el criterio de los españoles (sólo hay que leer a algunos del foro)
> 
> Pero los medios están para informar, al menos los públicos, y no para hacer valoraciones sobre la madurez de sus informados, siempre que la noticia tenga la suficiente importancia. Y miles de hospitalizados, y sesenta y tantos fallecidos en tres días por una enfermedad desconocida en un país de Europa parece merecerlo.



La información llegará y será publicado en los medios de desinformación habituales, pero cuando algo puede ser delicado se toman su tiempo antes de publicarlo, supongo que estarán esperando la "versión oficial" para repetirla como loros en los telediarios.

Que sí, que es una mierda pero lo que prima es el control y no la información de la masa. Eso pasa aquí y en pernambuco no nos engañemos, la información real solo está en las manos de 4 individuos y los medios no están para informar si no para dirigir a la masa donde le interese al poder.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Nov 2009)

Chindasvinta dijo:


> hay datos (número de muertos, afectados) y evidencias que constatan una vuelta de tuerca de la gripe A.



y ya sabemos todos como se diagnostica la dichosa gripe A...

.. a... puto dedo.

No tengo que recordaros que los síntomas de esta "nueva" enfermedad son idénticos a los de otras mil y una enfermedades, o si?

pues pensad quién hace los diagnósticos como quiere y por qué.


----------



## willbeend (2 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> Suiza envía 300 mil unidades de medicamento antiviral a Ucrania azotada por epidemia de gripe AH1N1
> 02/ 11/ 2009
> 
> RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Suiza envía 300 mil unidades de medicamento antiviral a Ucrania azotada por epidemia de gripe AH1N1



Buff,

yo no me meteria un chute de droja suiza.

Vereis como alli no se la ponen ni a las vacas.


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> La información llegará y será publicado en los medios de desinformación habituales, pero cuando algo puede ser delicado se toman su tiempo antes de publicarlo, supongo que estarán esperando la "versión oficial" para repetirla como loros en los telediarios.
> 
> Que sí, que es una mierda pero lo que prima es el control y no la información de la masa. Eso pasa aquí y en pernambuco no nos engañemos, la información real solo está en las manos de 4 individuos y los medios no están para informar si no para dirigir a la masa donde le interese al poder.



Lo que es verdaderamente triste es que existan individuos (una gran mayoría) que consideren estos hechos como algo normal.


----------



## Ziberan (2 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> y ya sabemos todos como se diagnostica la dichosa gripe A...
> 
> .. a... puto dedo.
> 
> ...



No sólo eso, tienen varios "métodos" de diagnóstico: unos 17 si no contabilizamos las duplicaciones confusas. Y eso sólo en España.


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> Porque no se enteran o no se quieren enterar. La explicación más simple es que la gripe está muy vista ya, no vende periódicos ni sube los índices de audiencia.
> 
> Cojones, mi mujer es de Ucrania, sale allí en los informativos, allí hay pánico y hoy ha tenido que salir al gobierno a tranquilizar a la población y a decir que la situación está controlada.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces tú te vas a vacunar?


----------



## Silent Weapon (2 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> y ya sabemos todos como se diagnostica la dichosa gripe A...
> 
> .. a... puto dedo.
> 
> ...




lo jodido sería que entre bulo y bulo, nos colaran alguna "mala" de verdad: Que todos sabemos que sobramos mucha "demanda". 

Ahí la preocupación.


----------



## eleztrico (2 Nov 2009)

En youtube hay noticias en inglés sobre lo de Ucrania pero prefiero poner un vídeo más instructivo, voy a leeros el futuro:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dl47VdAdLFo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dl47VdAdLFo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Harold Alexander (2 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> LA *OMS*, está en todos los ajos; ahora mismo es el agente de primera intervención: Está al mando.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TnDoLnTsw0M&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TnDoLnTsw0M&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



<object width="353" height="132"><embed src="http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=919ac79" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" quality="high" width="353" height="132"></embed></object>

::::::


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Nov 2009)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> lo jodido sería que entre bulo y bulo, nos colaran alguna "mala" de verdad:



Los virus asesinos solo existen en las portadas de la prensa amarilla. 

En las condiciones de higiene y alimentación actuales una epidemia REAL de lo que sea es impensable, por eso se las tienen que inventar. Lo que viene después de la declaración de epidemia - la "guerra química" - ES MAS PELIGROSO QUE EL VIRUS.


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Silent Weapon (2 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Los virus asesinos solo existen en las págainas del periodismo amarillo.
> 
> En las condiciones de higiene y alimentación actuales una epidemia REAL de lo que sea es impensable, por eso se las tienen que inventar. Lo que viene después de la declaración de epidemia - la "guerra química" - ES MAS PELIGROSO QUE EL VIRUS.







> Cita:
> La Peste como arma biológica
> 
> Se reporta que durante la II Guerra Mundial tropas japonesas dejaron caer pulgas infectadas sobre áreas pobladas de China, provocando brotes. En los años siguientes los programas de desarrollo de armas biológicas de EEUU y soviéticos lograron convertir peste en aerosol, eliminado la dependencia de la pulga como vector.
> ...





aunque no hay peor enfermedad que la ignorancia -lo digo refiriendome a mi- hay cosas, que sin conocer demasiado, como poco, inquietan. 

No le quito razón, aunque...


----------



## Touching_Balls (2 Nov 2009)

No hay nuevas noticias en RIA NOVOSTI
RIA Novosti

por lo que parece que la cosa no va a mayores.....


aún asín la TIMO lo está pasando mal..


----------



## Silent Weapon (2 Nov 2009)

Touching_Balls dijo:


> No hay nuevas noticias en RIA NOVOSTI
> RIA Novosti
> 
> por lo que parece que la cosa no va a mayores.....
> ...



que venga a casa.... que la consuelo..


----------



## dodaltel (2 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Lo que es verdaderamente triste es que existan individuos (una gran mayoría) que consideren estos hechos como algo normal.



OOoOOoOOo veo que e roto la inocencia de algún forero. Lamento informarle que los reyes magos, Papa Noel y el Ratoncito Perez son en realidad PaPi y MaMi. La realidad es dura, pero es mejor vivir en la realidad que en las nubes de colorines, más que nada, por que viviendo en las nubes de colorines las ostias con la realidad suelen ser mortales de necesidad.


----------



## Touching_Balls (2 Nov 2009)

silent weapon dijo:


> que venga a casa.... Que la consuelo..:d:d:d



*Нет !*

*Красавица*

*Юлія Тимошенко *


----------



## willbeend (2 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> ¿No será todo esto una puesta en escena para eliminar a todos los conspiranoicos del mundo, usando un virus mortal que mate a todo aquel que no se vacune?. Después dirían que gracias a Internet mucha gente murió porque no se vacunaron debido a las noticias conspiranoicas que se publicaron en Internet y tendrán la excusa perfecta para prohibir determinados foros por aquello de evitar histerias colectivas.
> 
> ¿No sera esto una conspiración dentro de otra conspiración que da vueltas alrededor de la gran conspiracion que está inmersa en la conspiración cósmica universal?. Vamos digo yo, si hay que conspirar se conspira, pero conspirar por conspirar como que no.... o sí, yo que se.
> 
> ...



Esto tambien se me pasa por la cabeza... tarde o temprano saldra por los medios oficiosos.

El tema es interesante. Tener aceso a un medio como internet da mucho juego. Imaginaros esto hace 20 años...

Que hay del agente del Mossad José Moshe, ese que arrestaron a lo bestia?

Westchester man charged with making false bomb threat against White House | L.A. NOW | Los Angeles Times

Nadie sabe nada mas de el?


----------



## willbeend (2 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> Porque no se enteran o no se quieren enterar. La explicación más simple es que la gripe está muy vista ya, no vende periódicos ni sube los índices de audiencia.
> 
> Cojones, mi mujer es de Ucrania, sale allí en los informativos, allí hay pánico y hoy ha tenido que salir al gobierno a tranquilizar a la población y a decir que la situación está controlada.
> 
> ...




Bufff,

yo creo que lo mejor seria irse a Argentina o Chile o culaquier pais que este en primavera, hasta abril por lo menos. Y ver lo que pasa con palomitas, internet y algun refresquillo, que hay un lorenzo de la ostia en esa epoca.


----------



## Touching_Balls (2 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Que hay del agente vejete del Mossad José Moshe, ese que arrestaron a lo bestia?
> Nadie sabe nada mas de el?



LE ESTÁN RESERVANDO UN BILLETE DIRECTO PARA LVOV.....:fiufiu:

(SÓLO IDA)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ya llevábamos varios meses con la mosca detrás de la oreja, el hilo oficial de gripe porcina lo atestigua, con tanta información y desinformación, con videos conspiranoicos de ataudes de plástico y campos de concentración en USA, que si las patentes de la gripe A previas a la existencia de la epidemia, el viral de Forcades, ahora lo de Ukrania, suma y sigue.
> *
> Esto parece una gran ceremonia de la confusión, lo que está claro es que algo está pasando y de momento parece fácil advertir el qué (epidemias, gripe), sin embargo para mi lo más inquientante de todo este tema es la pregunta para qué?*



México, Ucrania.
En México una gran ciudad.
Ucraina clima muy frio.
¿Por què? ¿Para qué?
En África ya tienen el Hambre.
Me extraña que no surja algo en Egipto, India o Bangladesh, por la cantidad de población, el hacinamiento y sistemas de salud del país.

Evidentemente algo pasa, y lo están probando con el miedo.
Terrorismo, guerras, pandemias.

Los focos iniciales nunca están alejados de grandes potencias.


----------



## El río de la vida (2 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> México, Ucrania.
> 
> Los focos iniciales nunca están alejados de grandes potencias.




Curiosa reflexión (y casualidad).


----------



## Touching_Balls (2 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> México, Ucrania.
> Me extraña que no surja algo en Egipto, *India o Bangladesh*, por la cantidad de población, el hacinamiento y sistemas de salud del país.
> .




No hace falta más que burbujear las commodities....:


----------



## dodaltel (2 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Esto tambien se me pasa por la cabeza... tarde o temprano saldra por los medios oficiosos.
> 
> El tema es interesante. Tener aceso a un medio como internet da mucho juego. Imaginaros esto hace 20 años...
> 
> ...



Lo más mosqueante de esa detención fue la publicidad que se le dio, aquello parecía más un espectáculo que otra cosa, helicópteros de TV transmitiendo a nivel nacional una detención peliculera al más puro estilo hollywood, con despliegues de fuerzas especiales, perros adiestrados, un extraño vehículo acorazado, humo, decenas de agentes armados hasta los dientes, taser, etc ,etc, etc. 

Todo esto bien a la vista del público. Si esto fuese una conspiración, al tío ese lo habrían detenido de una forma mucho más discreta y por supuesto no se habría enterado ni el tato. La pregunta es y porqué se le dio tanto bombo en los medios de comunicación. No me cuadra, esa detención fue demasiado rara e intencionado para ser casual.

Yo creo que se le dio tanto bombo precisamente para que la gente desconfiase de la vacuna, de el gobierno, los iluminatis o el que toque.

¿Cual es la intención de todo esto?. Pues no tengo ni P idea, puede que todo el tinglado este esté montado para que la gente se olvide de la crisis y no quieran pasar por la guillotina a unos cuantos mientras la cosa siga caliente. Es decir, una maniobra de distracción. Entre tanto unas cuantas farmaceuticas se forrarán vendiendo vacunas, que no serán más que agua destilada a precio de millón.

Cuando pase lo más gordo de la crisis, todos los que decían que había una conspiración y que nosequien quería eliminar al 90% de la población, serán automáticamente ridiculizados y marginados al rincón de los freaks y fin de la historia.

La banca siempre gana. Sigan jugando señores.


----------



## Animal Farm (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> La información llegará y será publicado en los medios de desinformación habituales, pero cuando algo puede ser delicado se toman su tiempo antes de publicarlo, supongo que estarán esperando la "versión oficial" para repetirla como loros en los telediarios.
> 
> Que sí, que es una mierda pero lo que prima es el control y no la información de la masa. Eso pasa aquí y en pernambuco no nos engañemos, la información real solo está en las manos de 4 individuos y los medios no están para informar si no para dirigir a la masa donde le interese al poder.




Ya tenemos cortina de humo para los datos del paro de octubre... el mes pasado fue lo de Madrid 2016 jeje


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Nov 2009)

*el estado de urgencia podría decretarse en Ucrania 17:56 02/11/2009 RIA Novosti KIEV*

Grippe A/H1N1 en Ukraine: l'état d'urgence pourrait être décrété (Litvine) | Société | RIA Novosti

Vu l'épidémie de grippe A/H1N1 en Ukraine, l'introduction de l'état d'urgence n'est pas à exclure, a estimé lundi lors d'un point de presse à Kiev le président de la Rada suprême (parlement ukrainien) Vladimir Litvine.

Vista la epidemia de gripe A/H1N1 en Ucrania, la declaracion del estado de urgencia no está excluido, ha estimado el lunes en rueda de prensa en Kiev el presidente de la Rada suprema (parlamente ucraniano) Vladimir Litvine.

"J'ai déjà dit vendredi dernier que nous devrions sans doute prendre une telle décision (décréter l'état d'urgence)", a rappelé M.Litvine.


"Ya dije el viernes pasado que, sin ninguna duda, deberiamos tomar esta decisión

Plusieurs hommes politiques en Ukraine prônent l'introduction de l'état d'urgence dans le pays, mais d'autres sont hostiles à de telles mesures exceptionnelles.

Muchos politicos en Ucrania proponen la declaración del estado de urgencia en el pais, pero otros son hostiles a estas medidas excepcionales

L'épidémie de grippe a été déclarée la semaine dernière en Ukraine où 22 personnes sont mortes de la grippe et 45 autres d'affections respiratoires virales aiguës. La semaine dernière, 30 personnes sont décédées d'une maladie respiratoire suspecte, le virus de la grippe A/H1N1 a été confirmé chez l'une d'entre elles, a annoncé auparavant le ministère de la Santé.

La epidemia de gripe fue declarada la semana pasada en Ucrania, donde 22 personan han muerto de gripe y 45 de afecciones respiratorias virales agudas. La semana pasada, 30 personas murieron de una supuesta enfermedad respiratoria, el virus de la gripe a, fue confirmado en una de ellas, ha anunciado el Ministerio de Sanidad

Les autorités ont décrété le régime de quarantaine dans neuf régions occidentales ainsi que la fermeture des écoles et l'annulation de toutes les réunions publiques pendant trois semaines

Las autoridades han decretado el regimen de cuarentena en nueve regiones occidentales y el cierre de escuelas y la anulacion de todas las reuniones publicas durante tres semanas


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

Animal Farm dijo:


> Ya tenemos cortina de humo para los datos del paro de octubre... el mes pasado fue lo de Madrid 2016 jeje



Pues sí, es raro que esto de Ucrania ocurra precisamente a final de mes, cuando salen en todo el mundo las estadísticas de paro, crecimiento económico, etc. 

Supongo que si lo que hay que tapar es muy gordo hay que sacar una cortina de humo más grande, así que pronostico que a principio de este mes va a ocurrir algo muy gordo que no interesa que el populacho le preste mucha atención y que estén más pendientes con virus misteriosos, que aparecen y desaparecen antes que en noticias relacionadas con quiebras de bancos o de algún escándalo incómodo que está apunto de destaparse.

Ya veremos si tengo razón o no.


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Nov 2009)

*Varsovia pide a la UE que actue frente a la epidemia de gripe en Ucrania AFP 02/11*

Varsovie appelle l'UE à agir face à l'épidémie de la grippe en Ukraine

VARSOVIE - Le Premier ministre polonais Donald Tusk a appelé l'Union européenne à agir face à l'épidémie de la grippe en Ukraine dont le bilan s'est élevé à 67 morts lundi soir, dans une lettre adressée au président de la Commission européenne et à la présidence suédoise de l'UE.

[COLOR="Blue"El primer ministro Donald Tusk ha pedido a la UE que reacciones frente a la epidemia de gripe en Ucrania, que hasta el lunes noche, se ha cobrado 67 victimas, en una carta dirigida al presidente de la Comision Europea y a la presidencia suedoise de la UE.[/COLOR]

"Le caractère de cette menace nécessite, selon moi, une action urgente au niveau de l'Union européenne, ce qui relève de l'intérêt de l'Ukraine mais aussi de l'Union européenne", selon les extraits de la lettre publiés par les services de presse du gouvernement polonais.

[COLOR="Blue"]El caracter de esta amenaza necesita, segun mi opinion, de una accion de urgencia a nivel de la UE, tanto en interes de Ucrania como en el de la propia UE" segun extractos de la carta publicados por los servicios de prensa del gobierno polaco[/COLOR]

M. Tusk a proposé que l'UE "procède d'urgence à l'identification de l'échelle des besoins en Ukraine et qu'elle estime ses possibilités d'assistance sous forme de médicaments et autres produits médicaux accessibles dans l'UE, qui pourraient être transmis en Ukraine de manière coordonnée".

El señor Tusk ha propuesto que la UE "proceda de urgencia a la identificacion de las necesidades en Ucrania y que estime las posibilidades de asistencia de medicamentos y otros productos medicos accesibles, que puedan ser enviados a Ucrania de forma coordinada

Environ 255.000 personnes souffrent de la grippe, pour l'essentiel dans l'ouest de l'Ukraine, et 15.000 d'entre elles sont hospitalisées, dont quelque 170 dans des unités de soins intensifs, a indiqué lundi le vice-ministre ukrainien de la Santé, Vassyl Lazorychynets.

Alrededor de 255.000 personas sufren la gripe, esencialmente en el oeste de Ukrania, y 15.000 de estas estan hospitalizadas, 170 en cuidados intensivos, ha indicado el lunes el vice ministro ucraniano de salud, Vassyl Lazorychynets.


(©AFP / 02 novembre 2009 20h20)


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

En el moscow times esta en primera pagina digital en estos momentos noticias sobre le asunto. Vale que tambien es normal que pongan esa señora en primera pagina, por que ella SI que lo vale! 

News | The Moscow Times | Daily newspaper

WHO Sees No Outbreak Of Swine Flu in Ukraine | News | The Moscow Times | Daily newspaper

Que no cunda el panico, no pasa nada "WHO lo dice?"  ... :S

Alguien con mas memoria que yo... cuantos casos conocdios de gripe ha habido durante el ultimo año en todo el mundo? Un cuarto de millon es mucho no?


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

Con esto de la pandemia se prohiben las manifestaciones. ¿A alguien se le ocurre que motivos podrían surgir para manifestarse?


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Con esto de la pandemia se prohiben las manifestaciones. ¿A alguien se le ocurre que motivos podrían surgir para manifestarse?



Pues desde un corralito mundial a vete tu a saber que.


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Nov 2009)

*lo que dice el ministerio de asuntos exteriores frances*

Dernière minute

Suite à l’apparition d’une épidémie dans l’ouest de l’Ukraine (des analyses sont en cours sous l’égide de l’OMS pour confirmer la présence du virus A/H1N1), les établissements scolaires sont fermés pour trois semaines dans tout le pays. Les autorités locales étudient également des mesures pour limiter les déplacements et les rassemblements sur tout le territoire.
Il est donc préférable de différer les séjours ne présentant pas un caractère d’urgence. 

Ultima hora
Con motivo de la aparicion de una epidemia en el oeste de Ukrania (los analisis estan siendo dirigidos por la OMS para confirmar la presencia del virus A H1N1, los colegios han sido cerrados durante tres semanas en todo el pais. Las autoridades locales estudias igualmente medidas para limitar los desplazamientos y congregaciones sobre todo el territorio.
Es por tanto preferible no viajar a no ser una cuestion de urgencia


http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/conseils-aux-voyageurs_909/pays_12191/ukraine_12315/index.html


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Pues desde un corralito mundial a vete tu a saber que.



Entonces no moriremos todos cienes de veces. Habrá una hecatombe económica ienso:


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, esta gente ya se vacuno o no?

a mi todavia no me han invitado a ningun chute. Alguien sabe cuando se les iba a vacunar?


----------



## Azrael_II (3 Nov 2009)

*...*

Yo no se que pensar ya..: He leido varios foros en los que ucranianos dicen que no pasa nada... Pero tambien he leido que hay miles de muertos (aunque me parecen que no eran ucranianos los que escribian...)

De todas formas es jodido si es verdad es jodido

Si es mentira es igualmente jodido es una puta conspiración.

Es jodido tb que los medios de incomunicacion no digan nada, ya que el ministerio de salud ucraniano dice que tiene un cuarto de millon de infectados por peste ARS

Mirad , ya salen videos

YouTube - Ukraine swine flu? outbreak 195,000 sick is it pneumonic plague !

YouTube - Warning - Has Pneumonic Plague Hit Ukraine??

YouTube - Ukraine swine flu? outbreak 195,000 sick is it pneumonic plague !


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

Datos actualizados:

255516 Influenza / ARI (acute respiratory infections)
15810 Hospital Admissions 
235 Intensive Care 
70 deaths 

Ukraine H1N1 Deaths and Hospitalizations Spike Higher

Las 4 cifras se han doblado con respecto a los datos de ayer. Habrá que seguir la evolución, porque si en cuatro días están así, las cosas se pueden poner aún más feas a lo largo de la semana.



willbeend dijo:


> Por cierto, esta gente ya se vacuno o no?
> 
> a mi todavia no me han invitado a ningun chute. Alguien sabe cuando se les iba a vacunar?



Creo haber leído que es de los pocos países de la zona que ya habían empezado a vacunarse. ::


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Entonces no moriremos todos cienes de veces. Habrá una hecatombe económica ienso:



Claro una hecatombe económica que servirá como excusa para bajar los sueldos del populacho a nivel mundial y así poder competir con China o frenar su crecimiento, por que el tamaño que está empezando a coger China seguro que es muy preocupante para los 4 que mandan en el mundo occidental.

¿No habrá sido provocada esta crisis para frenar a China en su expansión?. Supongo que si los consumidores occidentales no tienen pelas, no consumirán tanto y debido a que la mayoría de los bienes de consumo vienen directa o indirectamente de China, la única forma de frenar el crecimiento de este país es precisamente, dejarnos a todos sin un puto duro, mientras los 4 de siempre ganan tiempo y organizan otra estrategia para joder a los Chinitos.


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Por cierto, esta gente ya se vacuno o no?
> 
> a mi todavia no me han invitado a ningun chute. Alguien sabe cuando se les iba a vacunar?



_Chief Sanitary Doctor: mass refusal from vaccination is reason for A(H1N1) epidemic
Today at 12:05 | Ukrainian News
*Chief State Sanitary Doctor Oleksandr Bilovol sees the mass refusal from vaccination as one of the reasons for the epidemic of flu and acute respiratory diseases in Ukraine.*

He said this during the conference call meeting chaired by Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko on Saturday.

"We have virtually stopped immunization, and the level of the disease is a consequence of the minimization of vaccination among the Ukrainian population," he said.

He said several deaths allegedly after vaccines have significantly cut the volume of vaccination in 2008-2009.

He said the level of immunization was 68% over the January-September 2009 period on such diseases as measles and 50% on other disease, whereas the desired level is 95%.

He said the government has provided regions with vaccines against seasonal flu.

He called on local authorities and politicians to help restore trust of the population to immunoprophylaxis in Ukraine.

As Ukrainian News reported, as of October 31, 13 cases of A(H1N1) flu was officially confirmed in Ukraine.

The Health Ministry on October 30 declared the A(H1N1) flu epidemic throughout Ukraine.

The Cabinet of Ministers has introduced quarantine in nine regions, banned organization of mass events, and closed schools for three weeks because of the epidemic influenza._

*Jefe de Estado Sanitaria Doctor Oleksandr Bilovol considera que la denegación masiva de la vacunación como una de las razones de la epidemia de la gripe y las enfermedades respiratorias agudas en Ucrania.*


Esto lo había puesto en el hilo de otras burbujas


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Claro una hecatombe económica que servirá como excusa para bajar los sueldos del populacho a nivel mundial y así poder competir con China o frenar su crecimiento, por que el tamaño que está empezando a coger China seguro que es muy preocupante para los 4 que mandan en el mundo occidental.



Pues en Asia están intentando arrejuntarse y crear una moneda única vease el hilo que acabo de abrir.


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> _Chief Sanitary Doctor: mass refusal from vaccination is reason for A(H1N1) epidemic
> Today at 12:05 | Ukrainian News
> *Chief State Sanitary Doctor Oleksandr Bilovol sees the mass refusal from vaccination as one of the reasons for the epidemic of flu and acute respiratory diseases in Ukraine.*
> 
> ...




No jodas!

Pero si la mayoria han muerto por ARI no?
La vacuna contra la gripe A tambien porotege contra la ARI?
Lo primeor que se me pasa por la cabeza es que para los que no se vacunen, habra castigo. Nos va a proponer que si las tomas bien y si no... ya sabes lo que hay.

Os es todo un bulo, o la cosa es mas que preocupante.

Me sigue mosqueando eso del agente del Mossad que adviritio hace dos meses que se iba a usar un arma bactereologica contra Ucraina y que fue arrestado como si del mismisimo Bin Laden se tratara.


----------



## Fonollosa (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> La información llegará y será publicado en los medios de desinformación habituales, pero cuando algo puede ser delicado se toman su tiempo antes de publicarlo, supongo que estarán esperando la "versión oficial" para repetirla como loros en los telediarios.
> 
> Que sí, que es una mierda pero lo que prima es el control y no la información de la masa. Eso pasa aquí y en pernambuco no nos engañemos, la información real solo está en las manos de 4 individuos y los medios no están para informar si no para dirigir a la masa donde le interese al poder.



Poca gente lo podría haber dicho mejor


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Pues en Asia están intentando arrejuntarse y crear una moneda única vease el hilo que acabo de abrir.



Pues lo dicho, los chinitos están siendo peligrosos y pueden cambiar las cosas. De todos modos si nos da yuyu los judios, el NOW y los iluminatis, me da a mí que los chinitos son unos hijoputas de mucho cuidado, que pueden literalmente arrasar el mundo, por no se que paranoia del chinorris de turno que se encuentra en ese momento en el poder. Solo hay que recordar lo que ocurrió en la revolución cultural China, para darse cuenta que los chinitos no son patriotas, si no auténticos fanáticos que son capaces de matar por que se lo a dicho el chinorris supremo.

Puede que todo esto que está pasando sea por nuestro bien aunque suene a locura, pero como dije en post anteriores, sin información real todo puede ser o no puede ser, ¿quien lo sabrá?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V7V58u7hjOg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V7V58u7hjOg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## currigrino (3 Nov 2009)

Ya tenemos algún medio nacional que se hace eco de la noticia (aunque brevemente)

http://www.antena3noticias.com/PortalA3N/noticia/internacional/Mas-muertos-200000-contagiados-por-gripe-Ucrania/8836391


----------



## Facha (3 Nov 2009)

currigrino dijo:


> Ya tenemos algún medio nacional que se hace eco de la noticia (aunque brevemente)
> 
> http://www.antena3noticias.com/PortalA3N/noticia/internacional/Mas-muertos-200000-contagiados-por-gripe-Ucrania/8836391



Mañana dato del paro y subida de impuestos, la máquina de propaganda comienza a funcionar.


----------



## Azrael_II (3 Nov 2009)

Mmmmm Mañana noticion de Ucrania¿? o los datos del paro


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Esto es noticia del dia 30/10/2009 que dice que los analisi enviados a Londres tendrian resultados en dos dias. Por ahi, antes se ha dicho algo de que tardarian antes por no se que historias de una placa y un telescopio... 

Es decir, segun esto, ya deberian saber si es la gripe del cerdo , del pollo o ARI... o lo que sea.

Un Virus Mortal y Desconocido ataca a Ucrania No temas la verdad


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Esto es noticia del dia 30/10/2009 que dice que los analisi enviados a Londres tendrian resultados en dos dias. Por ahi se ha dicho algo de semanas antes.
> 
> Es decir, segun esto, ya deberian saber si es la gripe del cerdo , del pollo o ARI... o lo que sea.
> 
> Un Virus Mortal y Desconocido ataca a Ucrania No temas la verdad



Estarán esperando a que ocurra eso que quieren ocultar, para taparlo con la noticia del virus misterioso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Esto es noticia del dia 30/10/2009 que dice que los analisi enviados a Londres tendrian resultados en dos dias. Por ahi se ha dicho algo de semanas antes.
> 
> Es decir, segun esto, ya deberian saber si es la gripe del cerdo , del pollo o ARI... o lo que sea.
> 
> Un Virus Mortal y Desconocido ataca a Ucrania No temas la verdad



Claro que saben lo que es.


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Antes me preguntaba si era mucho un cuarto de millon de "infectados"  . En la noticia habla sobre los 250.000 son todo el ejercito aleman en activo y que no se ponian esa vacuna.!!! Por otro lado, la vacuna que rechazaban era la de otra farmaceutica y lo que querian era meterse un chute de "cristal" de Baxter! Que por cierto era mucho mas cara y de ahi que no la utilizaran para toda la poblacion.


Y 250.00 en 4 dias? Cuando se contagio el primero?

Edito: Lo de que que el ejerctio queria, es la nueva vacuna de Baxter, lo lei no se en que noticia, la que adjunto, habla hasta de nanochips! probablemente, lo primero que hay que tener bajo control es al ejercito. Que no quepa duda, que en el ejrcito no existen protestas internas y que las decisiones se aplican de una forma vertical mas que efectiva.

http://theflucase.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1185:la-bofetada-del-ejercito-aleman-al-ministerio-de-la-salud-era-la-unica-decision-correcta-dice-virologo-aleman&catid=3:newsflash&lang=pl&Itemid=

Pero ni puta idea de la fiabilidad de la fuente, como el resto que llevo leido.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Antes me preguntaba si era mucho un cuarto de millon de "infectados"  . En la noticia habla sobre los 250.000 son todo el ejercito aleman en activo y que no se ponian esa vacuna.!!! Por otro lado, la vacuna que rechazaban era la de otra farmaceutica y lo que querian era meterse un chute de "cristal" de Baxter! Que era mucho mas cara.
> 
> 
> Y 250.00 en 4 dias? Cuando se contagio el primero?



Tiene prisa el virus.
Tardan dos dias o una semana (según fuentes ) en saber que virus es ( todavía no lo saben), pero ya saben que 250.000 personas lo tienen en 4 dias. ienso:
Son unos genios.
Es el virus de los Gremmlins, le tiras agua y se reproduce.
No, no, mejor, el virus infecta a la velocidad de la luz, con el don de la ubicuidad, en diferentes ciudades al mismo tiempo.


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tiene prisa el virus.
> Tardan dos dias o una semana (según fuentes ) en saber que virus es ( todavía no lo saben), pero ya saben que 250.000 personas lo tienen en 4 dias. ienso:
> Son unos genios.
> Es el virus de los Gremmlins, le tiras agua y se reproduce.
> No, no, mejor, el virus infecta a la velocidad de la luz, con el don de la ubicuidad, en diferentes ciudades al mismo tiempo.



No saben que virus es, pero ya tienen la vacuna.:XX:


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Se que hay varios hilos abierto y propongo a la gente que participe en ellos, la situacion en ucraina es surrealista hay una especie de ley marcial que limita el movimiento
> 
> Aqui teneis la pagina ( traduccion google ) del primer ministro Ucraniano AGARRAOS LAS KALANDRAKAS
> 
> Google Traductor





Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tiene prisa el virus.
> Tardan dos dias o una semana (según fuentes ) en saber que virus es ( todavía no lo saben), pero ya saben que 250.000 personas lo tienen en 4 dias. ienso:
> Son unos genios.
> Es el virus de los Gremmlins, le tiras agua y se reproduce.
> No, no, mejor, el virus infecta a la velocidad de la luz, con el don de la ubicuidad, en diferentes ciudades al mismo tiempo.



El virus va de puto culo!

:XX:

Yo me voy a dormir que ya me siento malamente.







Buenas noches apreciados foreros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> No saben que virus es, pero ya tienen la vacuna.:XX:




Minority report, una mierda al lado de estos. :XX:
Pero culpa de ellos por no haberse vacunado :, o sea, si vacunan no lo hubiesen cogido, entonces sabían que virus era y que la vacuna funcionaba :XX:
Pero todavía no saben que virus es. :XX:


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Minority report, una mierda al lado de estos. :XX:
> Pero culpa de ellos por no haberse vacunado :, o sea, si vacunan no lo hubiesen cogido, entonces sabían que virus era y que la vacuna funcionaba :XX:
> Pero todavía no saben que virus es. :XX:



Esto es un cachondeo, valiente chapuza de manipulación, el pozí creo que manipularía mejor.

Bueno me voy que los hombres de negro están intentando abrir a tiros la puerta de casa, se ve que no les gusta que descubramos sus oscuros planes.

:


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Yo creo que en el caso de Ucrania, tanot da que te vacunes o no, estaba predispuesto. El ARi o como se llama no puede tener que ver con la vacuna aplicada. yo creo que es una forma de acojonarnos a todos en las proximas semanas. La palman unos cuantos Ucranianos y el resto de europa nos meamos en los pantalones y nos inyectamos lo que nos pidan.

Pero no son mas que conjeturas seguramente equivocadas. Estoy ansioso por ve rocmo sigue el asunto.

me viene a la mente una pelicula de 1987.

_Argumento de El Chip Prodigioso
En un experimento de alto secreto Tuck Pendelton, a bordo de una nave, debe introducirse en el cuerpo de un conejo. Pero unos mercenarios del espionaje industrial irrumpen en el laboratorio y la jeringuilla es inyectada por error en el cuerpo de un hipocondríaco cajero de supermercado.
_

http://cine.mysofa.es/pelicula/el_chip_prodigioso

Para quien no la ha visto, es graciosa, de la epoca, poco mas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Yo creo que en el caso de Ucrania, tanot da que te vacunes o no, estaba predispuesto. El ARi o como se llama no puede tener que ver con la vacuna aplicada. yo creo que es una forma de acojonarnos a todos en las proximas semanas. La palman unos cuantos Ucranianos y el resto de europa nos meamos en los pantalones y nos inyectamos lo que nos pidan.
> 
> Pero no son mas que conjeturas seguramente equivocadas. Estoy ansioso por ve rocmo sigue el asunto.
> 
> ...



Va seguir como lo de México, explosión total de noticias, de gravedad, recomendaciones etc...... pero poca cosa más, muertes por enfermedades de base que ya tenían.
Ningún país se puede arriesgar a propagar un virus letal o altamente contagioso que evoluciona con tal rapidez, por que la economía se hunde ( bueno en eso está).
Poner un país en cuarentena cerrando fronteras, actividad marítima, aeroportuaria, carreteras hoy en dia sin movilizar a todo el ejército, policias y afines, preparar hospitales es hoy en dia casi imposible, menos en paises de muchos millones de habitantes.
El miedo puede hacerte parte del trabajo.
Póngamos el virus del gripe aviar que se incuba más rápido, contagia a 250.000 ¿Cómo? es imposible, en diferentes lugares a la vez.
Esos 250.000 son estimaciones alarmantes, repito imposible.
Es decir que todo el que parpadea tiene gripe. Ni Resident Evil.
Que no es sexar pollos. Tu hembra, tu macho, tu hembra, tu macho. Que dicen que es un virus :XX:hay que hacer unas pruebas para detectar algo que no se sabe que es.
Venden humo.
Una infección así sólo se podría dar contaminando la red de abastecimiento de agua potable. Demasiada sincronización en los tempos para 250.000 habitantes en 4 dias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Yo creo que en el caso de Ucrania, tanot da que te vacunes o no, estaba predispuesto. El ARi o como se llama no puede tener que ver con la vacuna aplicada. yo creo que es una forma de acojonarnos a todos en las proximas semanas. La palman unos cuantos Ucranianos y el resto de europa nos meamos en los pantalones y nos inyectamos lo que nos pidan.
> 
> Pero no son mas que conjeturas seguramente equivocadas. Estoy ansioso por ve rocmo sigue el asunto.
> 
> ...



Basada en un libro de Asimov, Viaje Alucinante.


----------



## ICG_borrado (3 Nov 2009)

Kokito... ¡curra un poco! ;D


----------



## Legio_VII (3 Nov 2009)

Bueno pues que disfruteis de la paranoia... 

http://www.antena3noticias.com/PortalA3N/noticia/sociedad/duplica-una-semana-numero-contagios-gripe-Espana/8793891

LA MAYORÍA, CON SÍNTOMAS LEVES
Se duplica en una semana el número de contagios de gripe A en España
antena3noticias.com | Agencias

Madrid, 29.10.2009 | 22:50 h.

*El número de contagios de Gripe A se ha multiplicado por dos en la última semana en España*. Según el Ministerio de Sanidad, se han registrado más de 80.000 casos. En la mayoría de los pacientes la enfermedad sigue cursando de forma leve.

*La Gripe A ha tocado su primer pico, ya que, si en la penúltima semana contabilizada hubo 43.000 nuevos casos, del 18 al 24 de octubre se han producido casi 81.000, la cifra se duplica.*

Por comunidades, en Madrid se ha llegado al grado de pandemia. En el País Vasco han llegado al período de alerta pandémica y han puesto en marcha medidas como un centro de atención telefónica.

Un kit higiénico se repartirá también por centros de salud y centros escolares y puntos de aglomeración de personas.

En Baleares los casos de gripe entre escolares se han incrementado en un 74%. Ya que este virus ataca, sobre todo a los menores de 25 especialmente a los niños de cinco a 14 años.

Andalucía se mantenía como una de las regiones con menos contagios, pero esta semana pasada, solo la provincia de Granada, ha triplicado la media.

En Cataluña también han alcanzado el nivel de pandemia y este mismo jueves ha muerto una joven de 29 años.

En toda España han fallecido a causa del virus H1N1 63 personas. *El número de contagios va en aumento, pero las autoridades sanitarias insisten la mayoría de los procesos son leves.*


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Y sigue el silencio informativo.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Polonia pide a Europa prestar ayuda urgente a Ucrania para combatir epidemia de gripe

_Polonia pide a Europa prestar ayuda urgente a Ucrania para combatir epidemia de gripe
09:50	|	03/ 11/ 2009

Varsovia, 3 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. El primer ministro de Polonia, Donald Tusk, pidió a la Comisión Europea prestar ayuda urgente a Ucrania, aquejada por la epidemia de gripe, informó hoy un portavoz del Gobierno polaco.

Según el portavoz, Tusk remitió una carta oficial al presidente de la Comisión Europea, José Manuel Barroso, y al primer ministro de Suecia, Frederick Reinfeldt, cuyo país ejerce la presidencia rotativa de la UE, con la petición de "calcular urgentemente las necesidades de Ucrania (en relación con la epidemia de gripe) y estudiar las posibilidades de enviar (a Kiev) medicamentos y otros productos médicos, disponibles en la UE".

En opinión del jefe del Gobierno polaco, Europa vuelve a enfrentarse con un problema de carácter transfronterizo.

"Esta amenaza requiere medidas urgentes por parte de la UE lo que responderá a los intereses tanto de Ucrania, como de la Unión Europea", indicó Tusk en su mensaje.

Los últimos datos elevan hasta 70 el número de las víctimas mortales por gripe en Ucrania. Ayer el Ministerio de Sanidad ucraniano confirmó un caso mortal por gripe AH1N1 en el país eslavo y 22 casos de contagio de nueva influenza.

Antes se informó que en el Este del país de 80.000 a 90.000 personas padecen infecciones respiratorias agudas. La semana pasada el Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania declaró epidemia de gripe altamente patógena en nueve provincias al oeste del país y el Gobierno impuso la cuarentena en estas regiones y prohibió las actividades sociales en todo el país._

1 caso mortal por H1N1, el resto desconocido.


----------



## Dr. No (3 Nov 2009)

*INDIGNANTE !*

Indignate! Tengo por costumbre, cuando voy conduciendo de camino al trabajo, de escuchar las noticias de la radio para informarme (perdón, desinformarme). Al llegar a la sección de deportes escuché algo sobre un equipo que iba a jugar en Kiev (cabe decir que en cuando dicen los deportes, no presto atención, por lo que no sé que equipo era), y que el alcalde de Kiev, recomendaba jugar a puerta cerrada y que la gente viese el partido desde casa por riesgo de la gripe A. 

WTF???????


No mencionaron nada sobre Ucrania durante todo el informativo, eso si, el partido a puerta cerrada hay que decirlo. Seguro que la mayoria de la población se habrá enterado de que algo pasa en Ucrania sólo por el partido.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Dr. No dijo:


> *INDIGNANTE !*
> 
> Indignate! Tengo por costumbre, cuando voy conduciendo de camino al trabajo, de escuchar las noticias de la radio para informarme (perdón, desinformarme). Al llegar a la sección de deportes escuché algo sobre un equipo que iba a jugar en Kiev (cabe decir que en cuando dicen los deportes, no presto atención, por lo que no sé que equipo era), y que el alcalde de Kiev, recomendaba jugar a puerta cerrada y que la gente viese el partido desde casa por riesgo de la gripe A.
> 
> ...



Ni por esas.

O estoy más gilipollas que de costumbre, o me parece el caso más grave de desinformación y silencio informativo que ha existido hasta la fecha.

Y mientras las pocas informaciones que se dan van mezclando el SARS de origen desconocido que los está afectando, con la mierda de la gripe A.


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

*El alcalde de Kiev recomienda disputar Dinamo-Inter a puerta cerrada por la gripe A
Recomienda que la gente vea el partido en casa a través de la televisión.

[



/B]


EFE | 02/11/2009

El alcalde de Kiev, Leonid Chernovetsky, recomendó hoy que el partido de Liga de Campeones que enfrentará el miércoles al Dinamo y al Inter de Milán se dispute a puerta cerrada con el fin de evitar la propagación de la gripe A.

"Preparé una resolución, por la cual al estadio no acudan los aficionados. Lo ideal sería respetar la cuarentena", señaló Chernovetsky durante una reunión de la comisión encargada de combatir la epidemia de gripe AH1N1, según las agencias ucranianas.

El político explicó que, debido a la situación epidémica de la gripe A en este país de 47 millones de habitantes, los aficionados deberían quedarse en sus casas y ver el partido por televisión.

Por su parte, el director del departamento de relaciones con los aficionados del Dinamo, Nikolái Neseniuk, comentó que la UEFA abordará con urgencia este asunto mañana, martes, en una sesión extraordinaria.

"Es posible que los seguidores se les entreguen mascarillas", apuntó el funcionario del Dinamo, que añadió que ya se ha vendido y repartido más del 90 por ciento de las entradas para el partido.

Según el ministerio de Sanidad ucraniano, 22 ucranianos han muerto en los últimos días debido a la gripe A, mientras unas 255.000 personas han sido hospitalizadas por diversas afecciones respiratorias.

Por esta razón, la primera ministra ucraniana, Yulia Timoshenko, ha prohibido en varias regiones del país todas las actividades públicas y reuniones de masas, incluido conciertos y partidos de fútbol, por espacio de tres semanas.

Debido a la magnitud de la epidemia, varios dirigentes políticos han abogado por suspender también todos los mítines durante la campaña electoral de cara a los comicios presidenciales.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Tened claro cuales son los medios serios de este país y los que acercan a uno a la verdad, el As, el Marca y similares.*


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Cuantas veces repiten lo de "GRIPE A" en el artículo, cuando conocen perfectamente que no se trata de eso.

Me cago en la madre que los parió.


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

MUY MUY CHUNGO EL TEMA

Actualización N º 3: De acuerdo a los comentarios Huffington Post que he citado anteriormente, el Dr. Moshe afirma que el virus se replica el ARN utilizado de la gripe española de 1918. (% Http://www.history.navy.mil/library/online/influenza
20phil% 201918.htm) Los síntomas de la gripe de 1919 incluye a las víctimas, lo empapó de sangre:
América estaban familiarizados con la gripe, sino que le envió a la cama, le hizo imposible a 3 o 4 días con fiebre, dolores musculares y congestión, y luego te dejó inestable durante una semana. Hizo millones de enfermos, sin embargo, sólo mató a la más antigua, la más joven, y más débil.
La gripe de 1918 no fueron los norteamericanos estaban familiarizados con la gripe. Fue un horror que las víctimas se volvió de color negro azulado *se ahogaron con sus propios fluidos corporales.* el número de muertos fue mayor en las edades de 15 a 40, los de la cima de la salud. Las víctimas estaría bien un minuto y el próximo incapacitado, atormentado por la fiebre, y delirante. Las temperaturas subieron a 104-106 grados, la piel se volvió azul, púrpura o de color marrón oscuro de la falta de oxígeno. *La neumonía masiva atacó los pulmones, llenándolos de fluido, la sangre salía a borbotones de la nariz. La muerte fue rápida, salvaje y aterradora.*

Google Traductor


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

No seas así, también dicen H1N1 

Y para ser un diario deportivo dicen mucho más que loe medios de desinformación masiva. Aunque sea sin querer.


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> MUY MUY CHUNGO EL TEMA
> 
> Actualización N º 3: De acuerdo a los comentarios Huffington Post que he citado anteriormente, el Dr. Moshe afirma que el virus se replica el ARN utilizado de la gripe española de 1918. (% Http://www.history.navy.mil/library/online/influenza
> 20phil% 201918.htm) Los síntomas de la gripe de 1919 incluye a las víctimas, lo empapó de sangre:
> ...



No sé como se dice tecnicamente pero es debido a una sobrerrespuesta del sistema inmunológico.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> No seas así, también dicen H1N1
> 
> Y para ser un diario deportivo dicen mucho más que loe medios de desinformación masiva. Aunque sea sin querer.



Es verdad... ienso: :rolleye:


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

Pues parece que todo esto tan raro se extiende a un país vecino, Rumanía. El gobierno rumano ha ordenado poner en cuarentena todos los hospitales del país. Una medida demasiado drástica para los pocos casos de Gripe A que hay confirmados allí...



> All Romanian hospitals were under quarantine in order to prevent the spread of swine flu, health authorities announced today (Mon).
> 
> A total of 128 new cases of swine flu have been registered in the last 72 hours, bringing the total number to 555, with no fatalities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> No sé como se dice tecnicamente pero es debido a una sobrerrespuesta del sistema inmunológico.



¿Quieres hacerte caquita?

Tormenta de citocinas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Todo este tinglado apesta


----------



## JMK (3 Nov 2009)

Pues como la pillen Xavi o Iniesta, que están por allí cerca, nos joden el Mundial....


----------



## old man of the mountain (3 Nov 2009)

JMK dijo:


> Pues como la pillen Xavi o Iniesta, que están por allí cerca, nos joden el Mundial....



me da que esta mas cerca Berlin de Madrid ..que Kiev de Kazan:fiufiu:


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (3 Nov 2009)

La CNN informa que en Kiev hay tantos cadáveres por las calles que se hace difícil andar. La OMS esta enviando bulldozer para sepultar los restos de los fallecidos, la mortalidad puede alcanza el 60% de la población. 

CNN pandemia


----------



## calimerosinahorros (3 Nov 2009)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> La CNN informa que en Kiev hay tantos cadáveres por las calles que se hace difícil andar. La OMS esta enviando bulldozer para sepultar los restos de los fallecidos, la mortalidad puede alcanza el 60% de la población.
> 
> CNN pandemia



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿??????


----------



## The Cool Spot (3 Nov 2009)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> La CNN informa que en Kiev hay tantos cadáveres por las calles que se hace difícil andar. La OMS esta enviando bulldozer para sepultar los restos de los fallecidos, la mortalidad puede alcanza el 60% de la población.
> 
> CNN pandemia



¿WTF?

PD: Ni puta gracia tiene, oiga.


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (3 Nov 2009)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> ¿WTF?
> 
> PD: Ni puta gracia tiene, oiga.




Es una tomadura de pelo, una estafa, como lo es la gripe mejicana, la sars, la del pollo y la de la polla.


Distraer al personal de otros temas


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> Es una tomadura de pelo, una estafa, como lo es la gripe mejicana, la sars, la del pollo y la de la polla.
> 
> 
> Distraer al personal de otros temas



Toma "simpático"

Tymoshenko: Seventy-one people die of flu, acute respiratory infections
Today at 12:12 | Interfax-Ukraine
Seventy-one people have died of flu and acute respiratory infections in Ukraine since the start of the epidemic, according to Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenk	

She presented a government report on the current situation with the spread of the flu epidemic in Ukraine at a parliament meeting on Tuesday.
 
Tymoshenko said that 19, 198 people had caught flu, and over 236, 000 had acute respiratory infections as of November 2.

Eight of the nine regions (apart from Volyn region), in which quarantine was imposed, are seeing signs of stabilization or a reduction in the disease rate, Tymoshenko said.

She also said that death toll from flu and acute respiratory infections in Lviv region had risen to 37 as of early on Tuesday, compared to 30 fatalities registered on Monday. The Health Ministry has yet to publish a report on the epidemiological situation as of early on Tuesday.


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

Que sí, que las muertes son pocas porcentualmente pero no hay colegios y se han suspendido actos multitudinarios como partidos de fútbol, conciertos y mítines políticos. Si por casualidad llegasemos aquí(y en el resto del mundo occidental) a estar en la misma situación y, casualmente, hubiese una malísima noticia nadie saldría a manifestarse por medio a contagiarse.eleztrico dixit.

Las multitudes siempre se alimentan de "epidemias psíquicas". 

Carl Jung


----------



## Dr. No (3 Nov 2009)

Aporto mi grano de arena. Via twitter he recibido esto: http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2304394

Os pongo la traducción del google translate:

*La gripe porcina empuja a Ucrania en un estado de emergencia *

Von Knut Krohn, SZ-Korrespondent in Warschau Por Knut Krohn, corresponsal SZ en Varsovia 

Alrededor de 190.000 personas han caído enfermas en un plazo corto. El hacinamiento en los hospitales faltan médicos y medicamentos. 

. Sin embargo, Ucrania no puede ganar la lucha contra la gripe porcina. Ahora, el presidente Viktor Yushchenko, los EE.UU., la UE y la OTAN ha pedido ayuda. El virus se propaga rápidamente y ahora se ha convertido en una amenaza para la "seguridad nacional", dijo el jefe de Estado en Kiev. D en Suiza, que había sido de 16 toneladas de la droga antiviral Tamiflu se han ordenado. 

Asistencia de los países vecinos 

Polonia y Eslovaquia ya han respondido a la llamada de auxilio, dijeron ayer. Eslovaquia se han colocado 200.000 máscaras respiratorias. Y Wroclaw (Breslau) envió a las instrucciones del alcalde Rafal Dutkiewicz, un transporte de 10.000 máscaras de respiración en su camino a la pareja de la ciudad ucraniana de Lvov (Lemberg). 

Mientras tanto, los médicos y los reservistas militares han sido rectificados, que se encargará de el creciente número de pacientes. Como el Ministerio de Salud anunció ayer, ya eran más de 70 personas murieron a causa de la gripe y las enfermedades respiratorias. Alrededor de 190.000 personas afectadas, principalmente en el oeste del país fueron. Más de 100 están en cuidados intensivos de hospitales de hacinamiento. Sin embargo, no está claro cuántas personas están sufriendo realmente de este peligroso virus A (H1N1). Así que ahora, cuatro muertes han sido confirmadas por fuentes oficiales como consecuencia de la gripe porcina. 

Una y otra vez, las nuevas cifras sobre las muertes y las nuevas infecciones han llevado a un auténtico pánico en el país. Sin máscaras, la gente ya no confían en sí mismos en la calle. Mientras tanto, es evidente que hay una escasez dramática de medicamentos contra la gripe. Las farmacias se compran prácticamente vacío. El Ministerio de Salud había advertido en repetidas ocasiones en el fin de semana, los farmacéuticos en el país para tratar de sacar provecho de la crisis. Cualquiera que aumenta el precio de medicamentos contra la gripe sería severamente castigado. La realidad sin embargo es diferente. Una y otra vez se informa de que los médicos y farmacéuticos para el antigripal Tamiflu se requieren casi 400 euros. Eso es más de diez veces más que el precio normal de mercado. Agotados los medios de comunicación son los informes de las cebollas, el ajo y el vodka - remedios caseros para combatir los resfriados de edad. 

También contribuyen a la incertidumbre, sin embargo, los políticos de Ucrania. Ellos tienen a saber, la lucha contra la gripe es sorprendente que detecta como un tema de campaña, y un bar con los pedidos. En enero, eligió un nuevo presidente de Ucrania. Así, el Primer Ministro y candidato presidencial, Yulia Timoshenko, advirtió que no cundió el pánico, pero dejó el país para las próximas tres semanas para cerrar las escuelas y jardines de infancia. El presidente Viktor Yushchenko dijo que el parque de la dramática escasez de medicamentos y máscaras de protección. 

No saltar a conclusiones 

Mientras tanto, cuatro casos de gripe en la frontera sur de Polonia con Ucrania han sido reportados. Entre las víctimas fueron un recaudador de impuestos y un niño de diez años que fue la semana pasada aún tenía que ir de compras con sus padres en Ucrania. Pero los médicos advirtieron que sacar conclusiones apresuradas.


----------



## deibid (3 Nov 2009)

Por fin leo algo que aporte luz... elecciones en enero. Punto final.


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> Es una tomadura de pelo, una estafa, como lo es la gripe mejicana, la sars, la del pollo y la de la polla.
> 
> Distraer al personal de otros temas



No te enteras de nada. Precisamente uno de los datos más preocupantes es que nuestros medios no están cubriendo la noticia, y en cambio sí nos han machacado con cosas similares.



deibid dijo:


> Por fin leo algo que aporte luz... elecciones en enero. Punto final.



Sí, ya se ha comentado más de una vez. Con la declaración de emergencia pueden llegar a cancelarse las elecciones, algo interesante para el gobierno actual porque su popularidad está bajo mínimos, entorno a un 10%. Pero si simplemente quieren aprovecharse de la situación, ¿por qué se está hablando de otras enfermedades respiratorias, no sólo de Gripe A? Además de que una mentira de este calibre sería un callejón sin salida. Y luego hay cosas como lo de Rumanía, que ha puesto todos los hospitales en cuarentena a pesar de tener muy pocos casos de Gripe A, demasiado raro.

Pero en fin, aunque al final todo quedase en un golpe de estado encubierto para mantenerse en el poder, no deja de ser menos grave y sentaría un precedente muy peligroso para el resto del mundo.


----------



## deibid (3 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> No te enteras de nada. Precisamente uno de los datos más preocupantes es que nuestros medios no están cubriendo la noticia.



Maravilloso, a ver si al fin hablan de lo que importa... por cierto, para eso habria que matar a cristiano ronaldo


----------



## The Cool Spot (3 Nov 2009)

Pues las acciones de roche (fabricante del tamiflu) no estan especialmente boyantes, desde el subidon de principios de verano van en lenta caida. ¿Si habria algo grave no creeis que algo se estaria cociendo con las acciones?

Yo de momento, sigo bastante exceptico con el asunto este de ucrania.


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Pues las acciones de roche (fabricante del tamiflu) no estan especialmente boyantes, desde el subidon de principios de verano van en lenta caida. ¿Si habria algo grave no creeis que algo se estaria cociendo con las acciones?



Es que precisamente el tema está en que no se sabe qué es lo que está afectando a Ucrania, hay pocos casos de Gripe A y en cambio cientos de miles de algo todavía sin identificar que por ahora llaman "infección respiratoria aguda". Así que el Tamiflú seguramente sirva de poco o nada.

A ver si se cambia el título del tema para que no haya aún más confusión.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (3 Nov 2009)

Pero ¿esas personas afectadas por esa nueva enfermedad han sido vacunadas previamente de la gripe A? porque si no ha sido así, aquí no hay más noticia que otra buena campaña publicitaria de las farmaceúticas.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

No se entiende la insistencia de los medios en meter con calzador la gripe "A" cuando la noticia es que en cinco días más de 200.000 personas se han infectado de algo desconocido, que de ellos 7500 han sido hospitalizados y ya han muerto más de 70... pero todo esto desde el jueves.


----------



## mcd (3 Nov 2009)

esta claro, los burbujistas no tenemos chacha ucraniana ni rumana; ni relacion con emigrantes de la zona; de lo contrario ya se sabria algo;


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Para los que no habeis podido seguir todo el hilo.

Joseph Moshe (MOSSAD Microbiologist): “Swine flu vaccine is bioweapon”

Joseph Moshe, agente especializado en microbiologia del Mossad.
Dijo en medios publicos en USA que Baxter iba a utilizar un arma bactereologica contra Ucrania. Que lo dijera, quizas no sea demasiado alarmante, pero que unos dias despues lo detengan como en este video ... 

YouTube - Asedio a Joseph Moshe, otro denunciante de las vacunas de la gripe subtitulado

Eso es algo mas sospechoso.
Juntando la informacion de los links que hay en este hilo, se podria hasta sospechar que Ucrania ha sido atacada con un arma bacteriologicas para colar sus sintomas como si de la gripe del cerdo se tratara y evitar que el resto de europeos se opongan a la famosa vacuna, tal y como ha venido ocurriendo en las ultimas semanas.

Un buen numero de muertos en Ucrania, hara pensarselo a mas de uno si se va a vacunar o no.

El tema clave esta en si es o no es la famosa gripe y la detencion cual si de Bin Laden se tratara del "espia" que revelo que Baxter estaba creando un arma bactereologica para utilizarla en Ucrania. Parece que de los 70 muertos que llevan, solo 3 o 4 casos son de gripe A.

Noticias del dia de ayer y hoy al respecto, no dicen nada nuevo pero almenos hablan del tema, el tiempo transcurre despacio...

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/292994,ukraine-flu-death-toll-rises-to-70.html

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/292915,ukraine-flu-death-toll-rises-foreign-medical-aid-arrives--summary.html

Ukraine uses cheesecloth and masks to grapple with flu - Feature

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/292837,ukraine-flu-death-toll-rises-foreign-medical-aid-arrives--update.html

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/292825,ukraine-flu-death-toll-rises-foreign-medical-aid-arrives.html


----------



## agarcime (3 Nov 2009)

como es que no sale en ningun lado? parece una broma


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

A las Élites antes de que se les caiga el chiringito prefieren matarnos a todos. Como sea.


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Para los que no habeis podido seguir todo el hilo.
> 
> Joseph Moshe (MOSSAD Microbiologist): “Swine flu vaccine is bioweapon”
> 
> ...



Ok, no había visto eso del Dr. en cuestión...vaya toalla


----------



## rgomez (3 Nov 2009)

*La prensa española empieza a hacerse eco de la noticia*

Suspendidas las clases y los actos públicos por la pandemia en Ucrania 

El Gobierno decretó el viernes cuarentena por tres semanas en nueve regiones occidentales, donde quedaron suspendidas las clases y todas las actividades con afluencia masiva de público. 

El alcalde de Kiev, Leonid Chernovetsky, recomendó que el partido de Liga de Campeones que enfrentará el miércoles al Dinamo y al Inter de Milán se dispute a puerta cerrada con el fin de evitar la propagación de la gripe.

La epidemia de gripe que azota a Ucrania y que se acompaña de casos de AH1N1 y de enfermedades respiratorias han causado 70 muertos en las dos últimas semanas, informaron hoy la autoridades sanitarias ucranianas.

La cifras ofrecidas por el ministerio de Sanidad indican que poco más de un cuarto de millón de personas han contraído gripe y enfermedades respiratorias de origen vírico, de las cuales alrededor 15.000 han tenido que ser hospitalizadas.

La gripe estacional y la AH1N1 causan 70 muertos en dos semanas y 250.000 afectados (Las Provincias) (03.11.09 - 11:39)


----------



## JMK (3 Nov 2009)

old man of the mountain dijo:


> me da que esta mas cerca Berlin de Madrid ..que Kiev de Kazan:fiufiu:



No pretenderás que para hacer un chiste malo mire un mapa antes???.


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

YouTube - Ukraine "mutated" H1N1 Swine Flu has killed 3000 people very quickly, NO CURE, NO VACCINE PNEUMONIC


----------



## old man of the mountain (3 Nov 2009)

JMK dijo:


> No pretenderás que para hacer un chiste malo mire un mapa antes???.



perdone-moi)

yo de todas formas lo he dicho a ojo8:


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

Sobre los cientos de miles de afectados en Ucrania por esa supuesta enfermedad, no puede afirmarse que sea cierto. Al menos en España sólo realizan las pruebas (de la gripe A en este caso) a los hospitalizados. Si vas a urgencias tampoco te realizan las puebas. Imagino que en Ucrania será tres cuartas de lo mismo, aunque sea con la supuestamente nueva epidemia.

Sobre los hospitalizados en Ucrania, y sobre los 70 muertos, una posible explicación es que hayan muerto de otra enfermadad, a pesar de que ese supuesto virus o bacteria esté en su cuerpo. Una persona puede tener la gripe A en su cuerpo y morir de neumonía, y aparecer en los medios de comunicación. Si muere una persona de neumonía, y tenía el virus de la gripe estacional en el cuerpo, ni mú (y lo hacen cada día).

No nos dejemos llevar por los madmaxeros.


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Toma "simpático"
> 
> Tymoshenko: Seventy-one people die of flu, acute respiratory infections
> Today at 12:12 | Interfax-Ukraine
> ...




Soys unos alarmistas, cada dos por tres estáis que la palmaremos todos, eso es cierto, de palmar palmáis seguro.
A trabajar que son dos días.

Achisss :XX:


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

Eslovaquia cierra los pasos fronterizos peatonales con Ucrania y establece puntos de seguridad sanitaria en el resto de puestos fronterizos que quedan abiertos.

Slovakia closes border crossings to contain flu_English_Xinhua

Transnistria, una región separatista de Moldavia, también ha empezado a reforzar hoy los controles sanitarios en sus fronteras con Ucrania, aunque no queda muy claro porqué.

Google Traductor


----------



## Mr. Batty (3 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> YouTube - Ukraine "mutated" H1N1 Swine Flu has killed 3000 people very quickly, NO CURE, NO VACCINE PNEUMONIC



El titulo de ese video es erroneo, los links que cita son estos:

Google Translate

http://promedmail.org/pls/otn/f?p=2..._BACK_PAGE,F2400_P1001_PUB_MAIL_ID:1000,79908

Y en ninguno habla de 3.000 fallecidos, sino infectados

*Pneumonic plague or mutated swine influenza - people continue to die*
Pneumonic plague, or swine flu - we still die
Ukraine at the mercy of what we call a pig influenza or pneumonic plague. What's going on until no one knows exactly, people continue to die.

About 3 000 citizens of Ukraine, more than 1000 residents of Belarus, is not known how many Russian citizens - all of them were victims of an unknown virus. As noted by some doctors - a virus - mutant can not be cured by any known drugs for influenza or the plague. Another interesting fact is that the majority of deaths during the life of almost burned lungs. The temperature inside the lungs reaches 55 degrees. This was not encountered in the history of medicine ever. Swine influenza, tell me?

Symptoms of pneumonic plague virtually no different from the symptoms of "swine flu". Identify it can only bacteriological examination.

People come to hospitals with the following symptoms: fever, cough, choke and not the ability to breathe normally. The disease progresses at a fast pace, affects the lungs, and people are dying from pneumonia. According to the minister, no person could be saved if he did not see a doctor, even at 5-7 days after the first symptoms.

What to say, really thousands of dead and their relatives will never forgive the authorities of countries in Eastern Europe that their simply is killed by negligence and indifference.

pneumonic plague, the plague, pneumonic plague symptoms, symptoms of the plague, the plague of light, the first symptoms of pulmonary pneumonia, pulmonary chum; pneumonic plague in Ukraine; pulmonary TsUM;

Andrew Torbinski 
Saturday, October 31st, 2009, Community.

Google Translate


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> Soys unos alarmistas, cada dos por tres estáis que la palmaremos todos, eso es cierto, de palmar palmáis seguro.
> A trabajar que son dos días.
> 
> Achisss :XX:



Personalmente no me he preocupado jamás de estos temas. Pero hay un punto en que la información manda sobre el escepticismo, y el que no lo vea, o es muy cortito (muchos), o prefiere obviarlo (que no negarlo) porque su opinión no es vinculante y su acción inoperante (me parece lógico).

Pero creo que es lógico estar informado, aunque se sea un pobre ignorante, como en tu caso.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## agarcime (3 Nov 2009)

71 muertos confirmados 

Ukrainian News


----------



## Freeman (3 Nov 2009)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> En caso afirmativo... ¿¿¿Tú te la pondrías???



Se me olvido el /ironic


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Yo no entiendo ni "papa" de Ruso, pero sólo con ver la imágenes parece que hay alguna preocupación allí.

http://www.new-most.info/


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

agarcime dijo:


> 71 muertos confirmados
> 
> Ukrainian News



La cuestión es: ¿ la causa de la muerte es ese nuevo virus o bacteria, o es que esa gente tenía probabailidades de morir aún con una gripe normal, o a causa de otras patologías que limitaban las funciones de su cuerpo?

Recordemos que con la gripe aviar la OMS predecía 150 millones de muertes en el mundo, y sólo murieron algunos centenares.

En todo ésto hay motivos económicos, y políticos por tanto. Tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## jgl (3 Nov 2009)

Euronews

En Rumanía, los guardias fronterizos patrullaban ayer con máscaras. No por la especial virulencia de la epidemia de Gripe A en el país, sinó en la vecina Ucrania donde la situación es mucho más grave. El gobierno ha ordenado el cierre de escuelas y ha impuesto restricciones de viaje durante tres semanas ante el aumento de casos, sobre todo en las regiones occidentales. Hay 67 muertos por gripe y afeccciones respiratorias, aunque al parecer sólo de una a cuatro víctimas por el virus H1N1; y 200.000 infectados. 

La primera ministra Timoshenko, en plena campaña electoral, acudía personalmente al aeropuerto a recibir los medicamentos enviados por varios países de la UE. La instrumentalización de la epidemia, con fines electorales, es una posibilidad que contemplan algunos analistas. 

En Italia, las autoridades sanitarias han hecho un llamamiento a la población para que no cunda el pánico tras el anuncio del ministerio de Sanidad dl fallecimiento de 17 personas a causa de la Gripe A. Es una tasa de mortalidad inferior, si se compara con la de otros países europeos, recuerda el Gobierno. 

y En Turquía, donde hasta ahora se contabilizan oficialmente 9 decesos por la gripe H1N1, se ha iniciado el programa de vacunaciones, de momento sólo para el personal sanitario, las mujeres embarazadas y los peregrinos turcos que se preparan para el viaje a la Meca.

Copyright © 2009 euronews


Medidas de urgencia en Ucrania contra la Gripe A - gripe A (H1N1) : noticias, internacionales | euronews


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

mmm dijo:


> La cuestión es: ¿ la causa de la muerte es ese nuevo virus o bacteria, o es que esa gente tenía probabailidades de morir aún con una gripe normal, o a causa de otras patologías que limitaban las funciones de su cuerpo?
> 
> Recordemos que con la gripe aviar la OMS predecía 150 millones de muertes en el mundo, y sólo murieron algunos centenares.
> 
> En todo ésto hay motivos económicos, y políticos por tanto. Tiene toda la pinta.



A ver si nos vamos enterando ya... en ningún país del mundo con 50 millones de habitantes hay 200.000 consultas hospitalarias con los mismos síntomas en una semana y se ingresa a más de 7000 de ellos ¿ya?


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> A ver si nos vamos enterando ya... en ningún país del mundo con 50 millones de habitantes hay 200.000 consultas hospitalarias con los mismos síntomas en una semana y se ingresa a más de 7000 de ellos ¿ya?



¿Tú crees que en España no acuden a la semana 200000 personas al médico son síntomas gripales (bastaría con que sólo acudiese una de cada cien)?

Sobre los ingresos, lo mismo.

Un compañero de trabajo estuvo ingresado hace unas semanas en el hospital. Dos días. Le hicieron pruebas toda la noche, a la mañana siguiente seguían haciéndole pruebas....al final no era ni gripe A. Gripe estacional. Y estuvo ingresado.

¿Ya?


----------



## deibid (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> A ver si nos vamos enterando ya... en ningún país del mundo con 50 millones de habitantes hay 200.000 consultas hospitalarias con los mismos síntomas en una semana y se ingresa a más de 7000 de ellos ¿ya?



No vayas tan de tan super-informado. No es en una semana. Ya?


----------



## deibid (3 Nov 2009)

Ucrania esta en campaña electoral. Ya?


----------



## Mr. Batty (3 Nov 2009)

Resumo un poco el video, no tienen ni idea de qué es lo que está infectando tan rápido a miles de personas en Ucrania, hasta ayer sólo había confirmación de una muerte por gripe A de los 60 fallecidos...la gente empieza a tener pánico y se especula con la posibilidad de que se retrasen las elecciones previstas para enero. El gobierno ha comprado tamiflú a mansalva para distribuirlo gratis entre los hospitales y clínicas y a 8-9$ en farmacias

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nF3EzY7TVkk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nF3EzY7TVkk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

Ahora sólo falta el Rafapal, vistiendo de conspiranoico gobiermundialista lo que es y siempre ha sido simplemente acciones de los poderosos a través de los instrumentos que poseen, de toda la vida.

Pero hay mentes que prefieren los disparates de ciencia ficción y las pajas mentales a pensar fríamente y buscar la explicación racional de las cosas.


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

Mr. Batty dijo:


> Resumo un poco el video, no tienen ni idea de qué es lo que está infectando tan rápido a miles de personas en Ucrania, hasta ayer sólo había confirmación de una muerte por gripe A de los 60 fallecidos...la gente empieza a tener pánico y se especula con la posibilidad de que se retrasen las elecciones previstas para enero. El gobierno ha comprado tamiflú a mansalva para distribuirlo gratis entre los hospitales y clínicas y a 8-9$ en farmacias
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nF3EzY7TVkk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nF3EzY7TVkk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Lo dicho.

Y si realmente todos los 200 mil infectados del nuevo virus (que no se sabe si así es, porque probablemente en Ucrania sólo te hagan puebas si eres hospitalizado, como en España), fuesen ciertos, muy mortal no ha de ser, como indican los hasta ahora 70 muertos (y aún así, habría que investifar si murieron del virus, o por otras causas acompañantes, cosa que sólo pueden hacer los médicos sobre el terreno).


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

mmm dijo:


> Ahora sólo falta el Rafapal, vistiendo de conspiranoico gobiermundialista lo que es y siempre ha sido simplemente acciones de los poderosos a través de los instrumentos que poseen, de toda la vida.
> 
> Pero hay mentes que prefieren los disparates de *ciencia ficción* y las pajas mentales a pensar fríamente y buscar la explicación racional de las cosas.



Las armas bacteriologicas existen desde antes que Isaac Asimov aprendiera a leer 

Insisto, el escandalo no es la cantidad de infectados ni la manipulacion electoral. Lo que me tiene intrigado es la detencion del agente del Mossad que revelo a finales de agosto, lo que PARECE que esta sucediendo en Ucrania.

Si no hay trama, lo veremos en unos dias, no pasa nada. Pero que no os cuelen los muertos en Ucrania por no vacunarse, si es que llega a ser un numero fuera de lo habitual. Todavia es pronto para sacar conclusiones pero esta interesante.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

mmm dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que en España no acuden a la semana 200000 personas al médico son síntomas gripales (bastaría con que sólo acudiese una de cada cien)?
> 
> Sobre los ingresos, lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que NO, ni hay en este momento más de 7000 ingresados por gripe, y tampoco han muerto 70 personas por insuficiencias respiratorias en los últimos 5 días en España. Si lo que llega es cierto, es excepcional.

Y sí, repito, si las informaciones son ciertas, son de la última semana, no hay que confundirlo con la gripe A.

Para que te hagas una idea "super-informado"... "...Durante el período evaluado, la tasa estimada de gripe clínica en atención primaria en España fue de 182,45 casos por 100 mil habitantes, un monto superior al de la semana del 11 al 17 de octubre, cuando se ubicó en 101,22."

Si te apetece lo comparas con Ucrania.

Veremos...


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Las armas bacteriologicas existen desde antes que Isaac Asimov aprendiera a leer
> 
> .



Lo de ciencia ficción no es por más que por la aureola de extraoidinario y extraterrenal que que gentuza como el Rfapal quieren dar a sucesos que tienen su base real en las castas sociales que siempre han existido hasta la fecha y aún existen. Ese poder que ostentan, y que les permite realizar unos y otros actos (que suceden continuamente) tienen su base, en la mayor parte de los casos, en la propiedad de bienes terrenales. Y lleva siendo así miles de años.

Lo primero que debería hacer Rfapal es explicar las raíces de esos actos. No lo hará, porque implicaría destruir esa aureola friki que quiere crear, y la destruiría porque la explicación quedaría encuadrada en el marco de la cotidiana, terrenal y ramplona (y no por ello destestable) dinámica del sistema económico.


----------



## Agropecuario (3 Nov 2009)

mmm dijo:


> Pero hay mentes que prefieren los disparates de ciencia ficción y las pajas mentales a pensar fríamente y buscar la explicación racional de las cosas.



¿y cual seria la explicación racional a todo este tinglado?


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> ¿y cual seria la explicación racional a todo este tinglado?



Déjalo correr, quizá prefiera que hablemos de política... :XX:


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Por supuesto que NO, ni hay en este momento más de 7000 ingresados por gripe, y tampoco han muerto 70 personas por insuficiencias respiratorias en los últimos 5 días en España. Si lo que llega es cierto, es excepcional.



¿Cómo puedes saberlo? 

Mi suegra es enfermera, y hasta hace poco trabajaba en la unidad donde atienden insuficiencias respiratorias. Hasta hace unos meses era nada extraordinario (por desgracia) que se muriesen en su turno 1 ó 2 pacientes.

Hablas por hablar. Párate, y reflexiona, en serio.



Ziberan dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea "super-informado"... "...Durante el período evaluado, la tasa estimada de gripe clínica en atención primaria en España fue de 182,45 casos por 100 mil habitantes, un monto superior al de la semana del 11 al 17 de octubre, cuando se ubicó en 101,22."
> .



Es decir 1 de cada mil, o en la semana del 11 al 17, casi 1 de cada 500.

También dijeron hace unas semanas que la gripe A sólo afectaba a 1 de cada 1000, y me cuesta creerlo. Mira a tu alreddeor, y de todas las personas que conoces, piensa en cuantas han ido al médico en las dos últimas semanas, por problemas gripales. Seguro que salen más de 1 por cada 100. En mi caso desde luego.


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> ¿y cual seria la explicación racional a todo este tinglado?



Léete mis últimos comentarios, creo haberme explicado bien.


----------



## Agropecuario (3 Nov 2009)

mmm dijo:


> Léete mis últimos comentarios, creo haberme explicado bien.



Pues si esa es la racional, :8: ¿cual es la conspiranoica? :8:


----------



## Skynet (3 Nov 2009)

Un amigo me envio la otra medalla de lo que sucede en el país de las bellas eslavas..

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LsHKAZzlvUo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LsHKAZzlvUo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Además que hay médicos Uckranianos, que recomiendan a la gente que no se inyecte el veneno de la vacuna contra la gripe cerda...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Las armas bacteriologicas existen desde antes que Isaac Asimov aprendiera a leer



Permíteme que lo dude. Si por "arma bacteriológica" entendemos la dispersión de agentes infecciosos en el aire, el fracaso de un arma así está al 100% asegurado. El contagio por vía aérea es extremadamente improbable.

Mientras tanto seguimos esperando la pandemia que nunca llega. 

Se está manipulando a las masas pra que crean que síntomas tan inespecíficos como _"dolor de cabeza y malestar general"_ se tomen por un efecto de un virus pandémico nuevo y ni con esas se consigue...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> ¿y cual seria la explicación racional a todo este tinglado?



Sigue la pista de la pasta....


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sigue la pista de la pasta....



Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de eso, una simple estafa aprovechada por gobiernos y reyezuelos como pantalla de humo de la ruina a la que han contribuido a llevar a sus países.


----------



## Agropecuario (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sigue la pista de la pasta....




Si no digo que no, pero si tengo que elegir entre un montaje muy complicado, con demasiada gente para ponerse de acuerdo, o, simplemente el _jugar a ser Dios_ que se les a ido de las manos, que quieres que te diga, me quedo con la segunda opción. ya sabes l_a navaja de hokan_ :


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Si no digo que no, pero si tengo que elegir entre un montaje muy complicado, con demasiada gente para ponerse de acuerdo



Acaso es el ejército una conspiración donde todos se ponen de acuerdo para ir a la guerra? En político-medicina se da el mismo fenómeno: unos pocos dictan lo que hay que hacer y los demás obedecen so pena de.... 

Solo se tienen que poner de acuerdo cuatro fabricantes. Los políticos reciben el dinero, los empleados su sueldo y ninguna de estas subcategorías se hace preguntas existenciales. Quien de ellos intente saber demasiado se queda de patitas en la calle y sin pan que echarse a la boca.

En estos foros hemos discutido con empleadillos de laboratorio y hemos descubierto que nunca cuestionan los dogmas que desde arriba se le imponen. Son como soldados, unos muñecos donde echas una moneda y bailan.


----------



## Agropecuario (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Acaso es el ejército una conspiración donde todos se ponen de acuerdo para ir a la guerra? En político-medicina se da el mismo fenómeno: unos pocos dictan lo que hay que hacer y los demás obedecen so pena de....
> 
> Solo se tienen que poner de acuerdo cuatro fabricantes. Los políticos reciben el dinero, los empleados su sueldo y ninguna de estas subcategorías se hace preguntas existenciales. Quien de ellos intente saber demasiado se queda de patitas en la calle y sin pan que echarse a la boca.
> 
> En estos foros hemos discutido con empleadillos de laboratorio y hemos descubierto que nunca cuestionan los dogmas que desde arriba se le imponen. Son como soldados, unos muñecos donde echas una moneda y bailan.



No se yo no descartaria tan rapido la casualidad y/o _terrorismo biologico_, tienen otras formas de ganar esa misma pasta, por ejemplo subiendo el precio de las dosis, con menos follon ganan la misma pasta, o a igualda de follon más pasta, no se hay algo que no me cuadra, porque puestos a ganar pasta ¿porque no suben el precio? ¿porque en EEUU, siendo un pais rico que se puede exprimir, practicamente no paso nada en su momento? ¿porque en Ucrania?, España, por ejemplo, es similar en poblacion y de momento tiene mas pasta para sacarle, quiza para acojonarlo, pero ¿no seria más acojone que pasase en el propio pais a esquilmar?

No se son reflexiones en _voz alta_, espero que tu tengas razon, es pronto aun para saberlo.


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Permíteme que lo dude. Si por "arma bacteriológica" entendemos la dispersión de agentes infecciosos en el aire, el fracaso de un arma así está al 100% asegurado. El contagio por vía aérea es extremadamente improbable.
> 
> Mientras tanto seguimos esperando la pandemia que nunca llega.
> 
> Se está manipulando a las masas pra que crean que síntomas tan inespecíficos como _"dolor de cabeza y malestar general"_ se tomen por un efecto de un virus pandémico nuevo y ni con esas se consigue...



Por lo pronto no descartaria que han fumigado Ucrania con una bacteria que provoke síntomas parecidos a la gripe cerda

Mas que dolores de cabeza, se habla de tejidos pulmonares derretidos en los que han muerto.


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

Esa zona puede ser ucrania? no se ve bien en el vídeo pero se ven intensas fumigaciones o lo que sea. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zOM7VJLS2Pw&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zOM7VJLS2Pw&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (3 Nov 2009)

*Ascienden a 14 víctimas de gripe AH1N1 en Rusia*
Moscú, 3 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. En Rusia se registraron 3.122 casos de la gripe AH1N1 con 14 resultados letales a día de hoy, comunicó Veronika Skvortsova, viceministra rusa de Sanidad y Desarrollo Social.

En su comunicado anterior, del pasado 1 de noviembre, las autoridades rusas reportaban 10 víctimas mortales a raíz de la llamada gripe porcina.

Seis de cada cien casos de gripe AH1N1 en Rusia se desarrollan con algunas complicaciones, y un 25% de tales enfermos necesitan terapia respiratoria, precisó Skvortsova. Hoy en día, hay unos 1.200 enfermos; los demás ya se recuperaron, agregó.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> No se yo no descartaria tan rapido la casualidad y/o _terrorismo biologico_,..





willbeend dijo:


> Por lo pronto no descartaria que han fumigado Ucrania con una bacteria que provoke síntomas parecidos a la gripe cerda



Estáis muy equivocados, la máquina de propaganda no necesita de bacteris ni virus reales.

Las armas biológicas (entendiendo por ello la dispersión de agentes infecciosos en el aire) nunca han funcionado, sencillamente porque el contagio por vía aérea es cualquier microbio es extremadamente improbable - está demostrado científicamente - aunque forme parte de nuestra leyenda cultural.

Así que no sigáis creyendo en armas biológicas porque no funcionan.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *EL MITO DEL CONTAGIO AÉREO.*
> 
> La cultura occidental tiene muchos mitos y tabús que tienen que ver con la medicina. Mitos en los que la gente cree y me refiero a gente muy educada porque tales mitos se transmiten incluso en las aulas universitarias.
> 
> ...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


>



Se ve claramente que estos "virus" modernos solo son dibujos animados para mentes infantiles.

Nunca encontraréis fotografías al microscopio electrónico de estos virus "pandémicos". 

Simplemente porque estos virus que tan insistentemente nos quieren vender (junto con sus remedio$$$) nunca se han aislado en ningún laboratorio.


----------



## deibid (3 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Esa zona puede ser ucrania? no se ve bien en el vídeo pero se ven intensas fumigaciones o lo que sea.
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zOM7VJLS2Pw&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zOM7VJLS2Pw&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



CHEMTRAILS!!! corto y cierro, este hilo no vale para nada.


----------



## Chindasvinta (3 Nov 2009)

Tengo una duda: si el virus H1N1 mutara ¿dejaría de recibir este nombre? ¿Habría que rebautizarlo?

Si los fallecidos son de la gripe A, entiendo que el problema no es tan grave, puesto que esta cepa no parece ser tan agresiva como en un principio se pintó; la cosa se complicaría si el virus estuviera mutando o si entrara en juego otro cuadro clínico como el del SARS. De hecho, recuerdo que cuando se empezó a hablar de la gripe A, las previsiones eran pesimistas no por esa cepa en particular, sino por las posibles mutaciones a las que pudiera dar lugar.


----------



## Agropecuario (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Las armas biológicas (entendiendo por ello la dispersión de agentes infecciosos en el aire) nunca han funcionado, sencillamente porque el contagio por vía aérea es cualquier microbio es extremadamente improbable - está demostrado científicamente - aunque forme parte de nuestra leyenda cultural.



OK, y porque tiene que ser por el aire, podrian por el agua, alimentos, una campaña de vacunacion infantil, ... no se, exiten muchas formas distintas.


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Pues si esa es la racional, :8: ¿cual es la conspiranoica? :8:



Rafapal no dirá que la gente que planea cosas como estas, y muchas otras (entre ellas, la guerras) son ni más ni menos gente que defiende sus interes y actúa conforme a ellos. ¿De dónde provienen esos intereses, en qué se basan, de dónde nacen? Hoy día nacen de la propiedad como siempre, pero hoy es capitalista. Son capitalistas actuando en el capitalismo, usando los resortes que este les proporciona para satsifacer sus intereses, que no pueden entenderse separados de sus propiedades materiales.

Algo tan simple es lo que Rafapal intenta difuminar. Sí, tal y cómo hacen los medios de comunicación con tantas y tantas cosas. ¿Se parecen, no?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> .. una campaña de vacunacion infantil...



Efectivamente, lo que se está buscando es imponer una campaña de vacunación a nivel global como se hizo ya en 1918 y que causó la "gripe española" que no fue mas que muerte química.

Pero esto ya no es querra bacteriológica sino química.

Quieren vender millones de vacunas innecesarias para prevenir el "dolor de cabeza", o como ellos lo llaman ahora "la pandemia". Vacunas reconocidamente muchísimo mas fuertes que las habituales - llevan componentes químicos mas agresivos - por razones que solo podemos elucubrar.


----------



## Chindasvinta (3 Nov 2009)

¿Pero quién en sus cabales lee a ese tal Rafapal? No sabía quien era este sujeto y tras "googlear" aterrizo en:

"Periodismo para mentes galácticas y psicomagia cotidiana" 

Y ahí dejé de leer.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

¿Cómo va el virus ese con alas?.

Willbend, con respeto, ¿tejidos pulmonares derretidos?.
Que tienen un resfriado normal y corriente.

Lo que me preocupa es el partido de futbol :fiufiu:, a puerta cerrada.... pero los jugadores y el arbitro se pondrán mascarilla no?:XX::XX:, pero de las buenas como Petardazo Inminente :XX:


----------



## josemazgz (3 Nov 2009)

> Iniciado por PutinReReloaded
> EL MITO DEL CONTAGIO AÉREO.
> 
> La cultura occidental tiene muchos mitos y tabús que tienen que ver con la medicina. Mitos en los que la gente cree y me refiero a gente muy educada porque tales mitos se transmiten incluso en las aulas universitarias.
> ...



Los virus no saltan de una persona a otra, más que nada porque no tienen patitas para saltar :no:

Imagino que nadie de los acatarrados de la habitación le estornudó en la cara a un sano. Gotas de Flügge


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Nov 2009)

Pues resulta que mi sobrina se empezó a encontrar mal , la llevaron al medico y ha resultado tener la gripe A , osea la gripe estacional de este año . Se ha contagiado casi toda la clase , mi mujer y sus hermanas . Los sintomas que han tenido han sido variables aunque ha sido comun el tener mala cara ( tez blanca-amarilla , como recien salidos de la tumba ) y falta de energia . Algunos tambien se iban de bareta con facilidad . A mi sobrina le ha durado 4 dias y empezó a mejorar cuando apareció el moqueo nasal . Ha sido muy contagiosa pero mi mujer se ha encotrado peor con otra gripe en el pasado . Cuidado con estar encerrados en lugares poco ventilados con infectados , si lo haceis al menos no hablar mucho .


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Nov 2009)

*buscando a Joseph Moshe...*

Joseph Moshe (MOSSAD Microbiologist): “Swine flu vaccine is bioweapon”

"...Who is this man? His profile on biomedexperts.com says he is a plant disease expert with many publications on his name involving the genetic manipulation of virii..."
El perfil del susodicho:
Moshe Bar-Joseph - research profile on BiomedExperts

otro perfil con todos sus coordenadas, mail, telefono, dirección y foto:
Moshe Bar Joseph, Prof. - ARO

por dios, un alma caritativa y lanzada que hable inglés y se ponga en contacto con este caballero para salir de dudas, a mi en la foto no me parece un tio de 5 años

que coño está pasando??:56:


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el virus ese con alas?.
> 
> Willbend, con respeto, ¿tejidos pulmonares derretidos?.
> Que tienen un resfriado normal y corriente.
> ...



Creo que no has leido la enfermedad de la que se habla en este hilo, algunos habeis entrado aqui a tope refiriendose a la gripe del cerdo cuando en Ucrania hablan de ARI. Eso, y la detencion del agente del Mossad.
Tu te refieres a la gripe del cerdo o al SARS?

Seventy-one people die of flu, acute respiratory infections, says Ukrainian premier

Porque yo me refiero al SARS, la gripe del cerdo no me causa ninguna preocupacion, yo los cerdos me los meriendo!


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Nov 2009)

por cierto, la BAXTER no tiene ningún laboratorio en Ucrania...

Baxter BioTherapeutics | Europe | Contact Us


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Creo que no has leido la enfermedad de la que se habla en este hilo, algunos habeis entrado aqui a tope refiriendose a la gripe del cerdo cuando en Ucrania hablan de ARI. Eso, y la detencion del agente del Mossad.
> Tu te refieres a la gripe del cerdo o al SARS?
> 
> Seventy-one people die of flu, acute respiratory infections, says Ukrainian premier
> ...



Te refieres a esto:

"La OMS recomienda que los casos sospechosos sean aislados, y define como caso sospechoso a la persona que después del 1 de febrero de 2003, presente el historial de:

fiebre alta (>38° C) (100.4º F) y 
uno o más síntomas respiratorios, incluyendo tos, respiración entrecortada, dificultad para respirar, signos de hipoxia o un diagnóstico de neumonía y 
uno o más de los siguientes: 
contacto cercano con una persona sospechosa de tener SARS o 
historia reciente de un viaje a áreas de transmisión documentada del SARS 
Un caso probable se define como un caso sospechoso con el hallazgo adicional de neumonía o síndrome respiratorio por radiografía de tórax o autopsia.
Con la disponibilidad de test diagnóstico para el coronavirus responsable del SARS, la OMS agregó la categoría de SARS confirmado por laboratorio para los pacientes en los que estando en la categoría de caso probable, no tenían todavía cambios radiológicos pero sí un test positivo para SARS basado en los test nombrado (ELISA, inmunofluorescencia o PCR)."

Síndrome respiratorio agudo severo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

A sí lo de los test, eso es tema de Putin :fiufiu:
En japón se demostró lo poco fiable de los test de detección.
Siempre son sospechas, dudas y miedo.


----------



## lost_77 (3 Nov 2009)

LÉZARD dijo:


> Joseph Moshe (MOSSAD Microbiologist): “Swine flu vaccine is bioweapon”
> 
> ?:56:



Alguna fuente más o menos seria con esta afirmación? gracias


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Nov 2009)

desafortunadamente, no.
Por más que busco, nada de lo que concierne a este tipo cuadra.
Y como he puesto anteriormente, tampoco la baxter tiene ningun laboratorio en Ucrania.


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

LÉZARD dijo:


> por cierto, la BAXTER no tiene ningún laboratorio en Ucrania...
> 
> Baxter BioTherapeutics | Europe | Contact Us



Baxter Ukraine
29 Beresnyakovskaya st
02098 Kiev
Phone: +38 044 4962410

Baxter BioTherapeutics | Europe | Contact Us


----------



## Mr. Batty (3 Nov 2009)

LÉZARD dijo:


> por cierto, la BAXTER no tiene ningún laboratorio en Ucrania...
> 
> Baxter BioTherapeutics | Europe | Contact Us




Del link que has puesto:


Ukraine

Baxter Ukraine
29 Beresnyakovskaya st
02098 Kiev
Phone: +38 044 4962410


Baxter BioTherapeutics | Europe | Contact Us


----------



## LÉZARD (3 Nov 2009)

:S):baba:... se me ha ido la pinza... mis disculpas


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Si alguno espera que aparezca en los medios considerados fiables que el Joseph Moshe fue arrestado por irse de la lengua y que Ucrania ha sido victima de un ataque bioterrorista...
No lo vais a encontrar.
Tampoco espereis que alguien venga con un link hacia la wikipedia con pruebas de lo que esta pasando.


----------



## lost_77 (3 Nov 2009)

LÉZARD dijo:


> desafortunadamente, no.
> Por más que busco, nada de lo que concierne a este tipo cuadra.
> Y como he puesto anteriormente, tampoco la baxter tiene ningun laboratorio en Ucrania.



Lo único que he encontrado distinto a todo lo que *copian literalmente *en infinidad de webs (diciendo que le habían detenido por terrorismo, etc) es ésto:

Alien-Earth.org Forum - Joseph Moshe The one arrested is NOT the microbiologist!

Donde efectivamente uno dice se confunden de tipo, que el terrorista está en la cárcel y que al agrónomo con el que comparte nombre, se le puede llamar en su despacho que el tipo está tan tranquilo.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

Más del 10% del personal *médico* de la ciudad de Lviv están enfermos con gripe y ARI (acute respiratory infections): 198 doctores, 312 enfermeras y 257 trabajadores médicos. El número va en aumento.

Google Traductor


----------



## deibid (3 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Más del 10% del personal de la ciudad de Lviv están enfermos con gripe y ARI (acute respiratory infections). 198 doctores, 312 enfermeras y 257 trabajadores médicos. El número va en aumento.
> 
> Google Traductor



DEL PERSONAL MEDICO COÑO!!! basta ya de sesgar informacion, que no hay quien se entere. Mejor dejar de enterarse por lo que poneis porque... luego hablamos de los media y tal!!


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Más del 10% del personal de la ciudad de Lviv están enfermos con gripe y ARI (acute respiratory infections). 198 doctores, 312 enfermeras y 257 trabajadores médicos. El número va en aumento.
> 
> Google Traductor



De lo único que están seguros porque lo sabría cualquiera aunque no tenga ni puñetera idea de medicina, es que tienen ostensibles problemas respiratorios. Y eso mi querido Putin, sí se puede provocar por fumigación, y no son necesarios bacterias ni virus.


----------



## Larrylee (3 Nov 2009)

Bueno, Lviv, poblacion 808.000 habitantes. A dia 2, que es cuando actualizaron las cifras en el ministerio de sanidad ukraniano, Con ARI 76.883. Con H1N1, 12.786. Oseasé, 89.000 habitantes oficialmente afectados... mas del 10%.
Fumigacion.... no creo, hay afectados por todo, todo el pais. Los sintomas son similares en todos los sitios, luego ARI es una enfermedad que se contagia. Ya veremos que es, seguramente es un virus tipo gripe, una mutación del H1, a saber.


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

Por un lado, la OMS diciendo que lo de Ucrania es H1N1 porque han tomado muestras de enfermos en 2 de las regiones afectadas y han dado positivo. Por tanto, se da por supuesto que todos los enfermos del país tienen H1N1. 

WHO | Pandemic (H1N1) 2009, Ukraine - update 1

Y por otra parte, el Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania instiendo que no es H1N1, que hay casos de H1N1 pero la mayoría de casos son de un nuevo virus todavía por identificar.

Google Traductor

Deibid: perdón por olvidar el adjetivo "médico" al resumir la noticia anterior. Pero vamos, estaba claro que me refería al personal médico por el recuento indicado.


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Por un lado, la OMS diciendo que lo de Ucrania es H1N1 porque han tomado muestras de enfermos en 2 de las regiones afectadas y han dado positivo. Por tanto, se da por supuesto que todos los enfermos del país tienen H1N1.
> 
> WHO | Pandemic (H1N1) 2009, Ukraine - update 1
> 
> ...



Se agradecería enlace, para ir separando lo cierto de lo falso.


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Se agradecería enlace, para ir separando lo cierto de lo falso.



En mi propio post tenías el link, como era en húngaro he usado el traductor Google.

Pero ojo porque el presidente y la primera ministra sí dicen que es gripe y tildan todo lo demás de meros rumores con fines políticos. Ahora no encuentro la noticia pero estaba aquí, es una buena web para tener noticias actualizadas:

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Moment of truth has come? /ÄÅÍÜ/

Traductor google

Momento de la verdad ha llegado?
Epidemia sin comprobar conduce a una pandemia de la irresponsabilidad
Por Serhii Hrabovsky

UNIAN foto

Decir que la situación con la propagación de infecciones virales y el creciente número de víctimas de la neumonía viral, en el oeste (hasta ahora) las regiones de Ucrania son alarmantes, es decir, nada. Sentimientos de los ciudadanos de Ucrania y el comportamiento son afectados por tanto una amenaza directa a la salud y la vida de miles de personas y el hecho de que uno de los agentes de la enfermedad no se conoce. El comunicado oficial dice que algunos casos fueron causados por H1N1 de la gripe, la gripe porcina, si bien aún se desconoce la causa del resto de los casos, lo que impide un tratamiento eficaz.

Ministro de Salud Vasyl Kniazevych ya ha reconocido que la epidemia ha comenzado. Los funcionarios de atención de la salud un llamamiento a la gente a no comer de pánico y las vitaminas y ajo. Al mismo tiempo, no hay trabajo explicativo sobre la prevención de enfermedades (o al menos alguna explicación general de la naturaleza de las enfermedades virales) se está llevando a cabo. El hecho de que las farmacias de la capital prácticamente se han quedado sin máscaras de gasa es el resultado de la conciencia popular en vez de la labor educativa de los organismos oficiales.

Sin embargo, no estoy hablando acerca de las cuestiones puramente médicas - esta es la provincia de expertos en la materia. Lo que estoy hablando son las cuestiones de organización y políticas vinculadas con la amenaza de propagación de la epidemia desconocida a través de toda Ucrania. Por ejemplo, los pacientes con síntomas similares a los de Ternopil han aparecido en la provincia de Volyn. Ha resultado que había anunciado Ternopil de cuarentena en todos los establecimientos educativos y envió a la casa los estudiantes. En otras palabras, las autoridades locales han contribuido a la propagación del virus a otras provincias, no sólo a los vecinos. Más tarde, la cuarentena se anunció en Lviv y Ivano-Frankivsk. Para hacer más eficiente a escala estatal, que debería haber hecho todos los estudiantes y los alumnos se quedaran donde estaban.

Sin embargo, para ello se debería haber anunciado un estado de emergencia en varias provincias por lo menos. Pero no es demasiado tarde ahora? ¿Por qué no el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa se reunieron para una sesión extraordinaria? ¿Por qué no ha hecho el gobierno exigía medidas extraordinarias y las medidas adoptadas en este sentido? Si el número de casos mortales superan varios cientos de las más altas esferas del poder empezar a trabajar adecuadamente?

Quiero pedir a todos los líderes del gobierno ucraniano una pregunta más: desde mediados de verano Ternopil ha detenido en varias ocasiones la eliminación de la basura de la ciudad y se reanuda de nuevo. Según los medios de comunicación locales, algunas partes de la ciudad prácticamente se han convertido en vertederos, y hay gente que vive allí. ¿No es el brote de infección por virus desconocidos conectado de alguna manera con este factor, como la plaga medieval en las ciudades totalmente llena? (Es evidente que no todos los casos en la ciudad es la gripe porcina.)

Fuentes médicas afirmaron hace tres días que la neumonía, la pregunta es acerca de virus, una enfermedad extremadamente peligrosa que es difícil de tratar y es causada, entre otros factores, por la falta de respiradores en Ucrania, especialmente en los hospitales provinciales. ¿No es hora de renunciar a la arrogancia falsa y pedir ayuda a otros países?

Hay otra cosa que sería apropiado mencionar aquí - el patriotismo. The All-Ucrania de la Unión Svoboda, que presume de ser la fuerza más patriota de Ucrania, está en el poder en la provincia de Ternopil. Evidentemente, es mucho más fácil de buscar "las fuerzas no de Ucrania" en la propia cama y promover las ideas de la representación por ciento de las nacionalidades en el gobierno de una ciudad para organizar la limpieza y recogida de basuras.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> De lo único que están seguros porque lo sabría cualquiera aunque no tenga ni puñetera idea de medicina, es que tienen ostensibles problemas respiratorios. Y eso mi querido Putin, sí se puede provocar por fumigación, y no son necesarios bacterias ni virus.



Yo no estoy tan seguro de las cifras, quién las da?

En invierno es natural tener catarros, ahora nos quieren vender lo natural a precio de plaga de la humanidad. Es aun mas normal en cuidades contaminadas donde se enciende en masa la calefacción, como Lviv.

Coincido contigo en que no son necesarios bacterias ni virus. La guerra química es tecnología probada, la bacteriológica es ciencia ficción.

En el caso que nos ocupa - como el SARS, el SIDA, la gripe porcina y la aviar... - solo es necesaria una máquina de propaganda de disponibiliad exclusiva capaz de calentar televisores y cabezas 24h al día.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Yo no estoy tan seguro de las cifras, quién las da?
> 
> En invierno es natural tener catarros, ahora nos quieren vender lo natural a precio de plaga de la humanidad. Es aun mas normal en cuidades contaminadas donde se enciende en masa la calefacción, como Lviv.
> 
> ...



Si has leído el artículo que acabo de colgar, creo que sobran las explicaciones. En Ucrania está pasando algo que no había ocurrido nunca, se están llenando los hospitales de gente con dificultades para respirar (y a los inviernos están algo acostumbrados allí) y la forma de expresión de la periodista, parece que deja bastante clara su indignación.

Ahora si queréis hablamos de los motivos, pero no de si está o no ocurriendo algo grave en Ucrania.


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

Informen por otros sitios de esto anda, de sitios de otra temática.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Si has leído el artículo que acabo de colgar, creo que sobran las explicaciones. En Ucrania está pasando algo que no había ocurrido nunca, se están llenando los hospitales de gente con dificultades para respirar (y a los inviernos están algo acostumbrados allí)



Que no hombre, que no. Que lo único "excepcional" y que "no ha ocurrido nunca" es que se le diera tanto bombo en los media como se le está dando hoy. 

Respecto a la "indignación" de una puta del poder como es un periodista... la tomo como farolillo rojo de la manipulación.

Las ventas de las farmacéuticas son proporcionales al terror inducido en la población... no se puede esperar otra forma de márketing por parte de estas poderosísimas empresas.

Hemos visto este cuadro muchas veces pero algunos no aprendéis nunca. Juzgad al mensajero antes de dar valor a su mensaje.


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

Señores no me creo nada. Si retrocedemos en el tiempo y empezamos a leer este hilo desde el principio, nos encontraremos casi con las mismas cosas ocurridas en Méjico que en Ukrania. Al principio de la gripe en Méjico se decía que había miles de muertos, que el ejercito estaba en las calles con mascarillas y que íbamos a morir todos cienes de veces ¿y que a pasado?. Pues no a pasado nada la gripe A mata menos que la gripe común y punto. Ahora que ya la gente se está olvidando de la gripe A, tienen que sacar otro virus en el quinto carajo del mundo para que sigamos prestándole más atención al dichoso virus que a la crisis y sus responsables. Mientras tanto, algunos laboratorios se frotan las manos sabiendo lo que van a ganar con este nuevo virus. 

Esto es una maniobra de distracción, igual que durante la guerra fría se tenía a la gente entretenida con los ovnis, ahora la entretienen con conspiraciones iluminatis y virus misteriosos, lo que teme el poder es que la gente empiece a pensar y lo mejor para evitar eso, es que estén entretenidos con fantasías de colores que cuando interese, serán muy fáciles de desmontar.

:bla:


----------



## tomasjos (3 Nov 2009)

¿Qué tal si esperamos unos días para ver si realmente es algo grave o solo una epidemia más provocada por las misérrimas condiciones de vida que sufren los ucranianos desde la caida de la Unión Soviética?


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Bueno, ¿Y no extraña que no se haya dicho ni una palabra en los medios nacionales?


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

Pero informaron al instante y esta vez nada de nada. 
Silencio por parte de los mass media.

(Si yo fuera un capullo la solitaria en zonas donde sea lógico que esto suceda, no en lugares ricos).


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Los mass media de aquí están ocupados propagando los bulos de este lado. Por otro lado ya perciben que la mina de las "pandemias" por estos lares de momento se agotó.

Otro tema con mucha vidilla en Ucrania es el SIDA desde que CIA-Yuschenko tomó el poder.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Que no hombre, que no. Que lo único "excepcional" y que "no ha ocurrido nunca" es que se le diera tanto bombo en los media como se le está dando hoy.
> 
> Respecto a la "indignación" de una puta del poder como es un periodista... la tomo como farolillo rojo de la manipulación.
> 
> ...



Lo de las farmacéuticas está más que claro. Pero el caso no se parece ni por asomo al de méjico, y tampoco la nula repercusión informativa (puede que porque precisamente, no les interese a las farmacéuticas)

No seamos tan listos, ¿eh, Putin? que tú sabes lo mismo que yo del tema.


----------



## jam14 (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Las ventas de las farmacéuticas son proporcionales al terror inducido en la población... no se puede esperar otra forma de márketing por parte de estas poderosísimas empresas.



¿No crees que en esta ocasión, buscan algo más que simple negocio?...

El resto de tu tesis me parece tan lógica y coherente, que no comprendo como han podido conseguir engañar a tantos durante tanto tiempo.


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, el tema de la fumigacion venia porque el Putín lo puso como ejemplo de arma bacteriologica ya conocidos a principios del siglo pasado. Que aunque yo no lo descarte, seguro que hay formas mucho mas disimuladas de hacerlo que fumigando.

Respecto al graciosos de las bacterias voladoras, no se si tendran alas o no las bacterias, pero seguro que pueden flotar un tiempo por el aire, el tiempo suficiente como para respirarlas. A ver si te crees que la legionelosis que se hizo tan famosa en este pais por ejemplo, la pillaron lamiendo el suelo(que tambien).

Personalmente no tengo ni idea de cual sera la forma mas efectiva de extender un virus y tampoco voy a poner a hacerme un experto hojeando la wikipedia. Pero lo que si se es que existen organizaciones que conocen muy bien este tema, que lo han practicado y que saben llevarlo a cabo.

Aqui lo que huele es la relacion entre el espia arrestado por irse de la lengua y lo que PUEDE estar sucediendo en Ucrania... que puede que si o puede que no tenga relacion, pero insisto, esa relacion sera muy dificil que se de de forma oficial, obviamente.


----------



## umbalator (3 Nov 2009)

Joder y la pandemia esta ¿no la podrian soltar en zonas de poblacion musulmana ? Que feliz seria oigan.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No seamos tan listos, ¿eh, Putin? que tú sabes lo mismo que yo del tema.



Yo se lo que pasa en los laboratorios, conozco los fallos de las teconologías que emplean - fallos a los que hacen ojos ciegos porque se benefician de ellos - tú me parece que no.



umbalator dijo:


> Joder y la pandemia esta ¿no la podrian soltar en zonas de poblacion musulmana ? Que feliz seria oigan.



Los musulmanes no son tu enemigo, son personajes mucho mas cercanos los que te hacen el mayor mal. Los musulmanes son el chivo expiatorio de nuestra época, en los años 30 el chivo era otra raza y otra religión pero la técnica de desvío de atención es la misma.


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

Que sabio eres Putin.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Moment of truth has come? /ÄÅÍÜ/
> 
> Traductor google
> 
> ...




Y evidentemente como mínimo, esto apesta a facciones políticas.

Primero a quién pertenece ese periódico, segundo esa periodista dónde ha estudiado, en que Universidad?

Distancia entre Ternopil y Volyn?

¿The All-Ucrania de la Unión Svoboda? Estos quienes son?

Elecciones en Enero.

¿Cuantos supuestos infectados hay hoy? Eso sí el futbol se juega.

Al parecer tienen problemas de recogida de basuras.

Venga ya se pueden hacer conjeturas.

Virus y Bacterias, tienen poco ver. Yo a las Bacterias las respeto


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Yo se lo que pasa en los laboratorios, conozco los fallos de las teconologías que emplean - fallos a los que hacen ojos ciegos porque se benefician de ellos - tú me parece que no.
> 
> 
> 
> Los musulmanes no son tu enemigo, son personajes mucho mas cercanos los que te hacen el mayor mal. Los musulmanes son el chivo expiatorio de nuestra época, en los años 30 el chivo era otra raza y otra religión pero la técnica de desvío de atención es la misma.



De los laboratorios no tienes ni idea de lo que sé o no sé, pero te estoy hablando del caso concreto de Ucrania. No te precipites en tus conclusiones al respecto, que en esta ocasión te equivocas.

Y sí conozco tus teorías al respecto, y como verás nunca he entrado a debatirlas, porque me parecían correctas. Pero si no me equivoco, ahora no está en juego eso.


----------



## Zhukov (3 Nov 2009)

umbalator dijo:


> Joder y la pandemia esta ¿no la podrian soltar en zonas de poblacion musulmana ? Que feliz seria oigan.



No sería mala idea, la sueltas en Irán y bombardeas el país con la mitad de los artilleros de la antiaérea en cama con la gripe:fiufiu:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

jam14 dijo:


> ¿No crees que en esta ocasión, buscan algo más que simple negocio?...



Buscan ampliar su negocio aliándose con el poder. La única forma de saltarse los derechos constitucionales en democracia es declarar el estado de excepción epidemiológica. Es la puerta trasera que la democracia abre a un estado policial.

Se ha preparado ya el terreno para ello. Las farmacéuticas que controlan la OMS ya han cambiado este año la definición de "pandemia" para ampliarla, en concreto han eliminando el requisito anterior de que hubiese muertos. 

Esta jugada abre las puertas para declarar como "pandemia" cualquier cosa que a la OMS se le antoje - o sea, a las farmacéuticas - con lo cual inducirían a voluntad estados de excepción en los paises que se les antoje - o que soliciten "una ayudita" a la organización para resolver problemas de descontento popular.


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (3 Nov 2009)

a proposito ¿alguien sabe los datos relativos a como ha afectado . está afectando la gripe de marras en los paises islámicos?

gracias:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

Anda estaros quietos ya, que vais a hacer saltar 
las estadísticas.

Google Trends: ukraine flu


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

Notición :XX: :
" La UEFA autoriza a jugar el Dinamo de Kiev & Inter de Milán con público, pero este debe ir con mascarilla "
Lo siento la noticia es de la radio, ya os pondrán los enlaces en prensa escrita. :XX::XX:


----------



## old man of the mountain (3 Nov 2009)

un pregunta tonta


porque estos brotes raros de Gripe A u otras enfermedades respiratorias se estan cebando en pais en muy mala situacion economica dandole la puntilla al pais de tal forma que despues de los peores momentos de la crisis sanitaria siempre acaba apareciendo el FMI o el Banco Mundial a rescatar al pais

mirad como ha quedado Mexico despues de esa espantosa muerte de 5 personas por la Gripe A en una semana...y Ucrania lleva andando en el alambre desde enero


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Notición :XX: :
> " La UEFA autoriza a jugar el Dinamo de Kiev & Inter de Milán con público, pero este debe ir con mascarilla "
> Lo siento la noticia es de la radio, ya os pondrán los enlaces en prensa escrita. :XX::XX:



Me pregunto cuánto habrán pagado las Farmas a la FIFA (Esta también está en Suiza no?) para que saquen una toma de la gente cada 5 minutos para que el espectáculo del terror se consume.

Está claro que el fútbol es una plataforma de publicidad y propaganda cojonuda.

No oirás nada de Ukrania en A3 telahinco o quatro pero si sale en el Marca o As eso es otra historia oiga.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

En 5 días, dedicado al "listo" que lo negaba.

Google traductor

70 personas han muerto en Ucrania a causa de la Alinflonzp B

2009-11-02 23:10:02

El número de fallecidos debido a una lesión en el pueblo de Ucrania setenta Balinflonzp - citando a la oficina de información del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania y registrados en cinco noches. Donde 30 personas han muerto de la provincia de Lvov, 16 distritos y 12 Trnopl Iván provincia Frankivsk, cinco personas murieron y dos en la provincia de Chernvtse cada uno de los Volyn, Zcarpatia y Rova (total 6). La persona que murió provincia Khmilinsk 
Y señaló el vicegobernador del territorio Khmilinsk Sr. Nikolai Vavrinchuk que ha habido hasta ahora el territorio cualquier caso, los llamados cerdos Binflonzp, subrayando que la provincia (territorio) He recibido un medicamento 15724 unidad "Tamiflu".


----------



## Katilot (3 Nov 2009)

old man of the mountain dijo:


> un pregunta tonta
> 
> 
> porque estos brotes raros de Gripe A u otras enfermedades respiratorias se estan cebando en pais en muy mala situacion economica dandole la puntilla al pais de tal forma que despues de los peores momentos de la crisis sanitaria siempre acaba apareciendo el FMI o el Banco Mundial a rescatar al pais
> ...



Ejem:

Expansión.com

El paro en España supera los 4 millones. europapress.es

Adivinad dónde va a ser el próximo sitio...?? Si nos salvamos, es que a lo mejor necesitan camareros cuando vengan a veranear por aqui.


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En 5 días, dedicado al "listo" que lo negaba.
> 
> Google traductor
> 
> ...



Está clarísima la traducción, desde luego el que no se entera es por que no quiere. Han muerto 64 personas y unos cuantos cerdos Binflonzp.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Está clarísima la traducción, desde luego el que no se entera es por que no quiere. Han muerto 64 personas y unos cuantos cerdos Binflonzp.



Vale chato, lo que tú digas. Para mí, ahora y para siempre.


----------



## Lladó (3 Nov 2009)

El gobierno de Ucrania solicita al parlamento que autorice destinar mil millones de grivnias (moneda local) a la lucha contra la epidemia.

Curiosa coincidencia ahora que tienen que pagar a Rusia la famosa factura de dos mil millones por el gas. ienso:

Ukraine - Government asks for 1 billion UAH to fight epidemic

Russia's Putin urges the EU to lend Ukraine a 'lousy billion' to ensure gas deliveries -- baltimoresun.com


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> El gobierno de Ucrania solicita al parlamento que autorice destinar mil millones de grivnias (moneda local) a la lucha contra la epidemia.
> 
> Curiosa coincidencia ahora que tienen que pagar a Rusia la famosa factura de dos mil millones por el gas. ienso:
> 
> ...



Pues si los virus aparecen misteriosamente en los países más endeudados, ya está tardando en aparecer en España otro nuevo virus que nos termine de arreglar la economía.


----------



## Facha (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Pues si los virus aparecen misteriosamente en los países más endeudados, ya está tardando en aparecer en España otro nuevo virus que nos termine de arreglar la economía.



Aquí lo hay cada 4 años, creo que el último se llamaba '*yonosoytontoyvotoalPsoeZP*' o algo así pero no me hagas mucho caso.


----------



## JMK (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En 5 días, dedicado al "listo" que lo negaba.
> 
> Google traductor
> 
> ...



Esto es una señal....


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

JMK dijo:


> Esto es una señal....



El caso es que yo lo había pensado... ienso:

Pues que se agarren las kalandrakas.


----------



## jam14 (3 Nov 2009)

*Vacuna contra la nueva gripe para los presos de Guantánamo:*

Estadounidenses critican que sospechosos de terrorismo sean inmunizados cuando muchos de ellos aún esperan para recibir las dosis. ::

Vacuna contra la nueva gripe para los presos de Guantánamo · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En 5 días, dedicado al "listo" que lo negaba.
> 
> Google traductor
> 
> ...



que malo es el traductor en que la única fuente es la burbuja, esto tiene una fiabilidad )

si uno lee y se cree las tonterías que se escriben por aquí da la sensación que en Ucraïna en pocas horas no habrá vida humana.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## dkd (3 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Menudo dilema:
> 
> Si me vacuno y me meten una mierda las palmo.
> Si no me vacuno y luego nos gasean con una mierda las palmo.
> ...



No hay dilema posible. Las vacunas siempre han sido un timo. Infórmate.

No te vacunes.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

Resumiendo: 

El del Mossad que aviso que en Ucrania se iba a liar parda miente? es desinformación? No creo ya que es bien antigua esa noticia.
La de que en Ucrania haya mutado o haya un nuevo virus como el de la Gripe A o peor aún que se propague... 
La de que todo esto sea casualidad, como si las enfermedades apareciesen solas así de un año para otro.


----------



## Jake Mathe (3 Nov 2009)

Creo que no está puesto. Propaganda de la Primera Valquiria, perdón, de la Primera Ministra de Ukrania en su chuli-blog:



> *Flu situation stabilizing*
> 
> While speaking before parliament on Tuesday, Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko announced that the flu situation in eight regions of Ukraine is stabilizing.
> 
> ...



Flu situation stabilizing - Yulia Tymoshenko. Official Website.

Con las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina, una debacle económica solo comparable con la de unos pocos países que van de farolillo rojo del mundo (ejem), una factura de gas ruso impagable y un índice de aceptación patético de la Tymoshenko por parte de los electores, todo parece indicar que la situación "pandémica" ucraniana está siendo manipulada con fines políticos.

Ayer leí en un foro que en Lviv, principal foco de la supuesta infección respiratoria, apenas contaban con unas horas de agua corriente al día. Lo cual dificulta mucho mantener la higiene necesaria.

Sin embargo el empecinado mutismo de los medios de comunicación oficiales sobre el tema es lo que hace este caso especialmente sospechoso (y preocupante).

.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Google Traductor

Google Traductor


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Pues ya son 86

Google Traductor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

Jake Mathe dijo:


> Creo que no está puesto. Propaganda de la Primera Valquiria, perdón, de la Primera Ministra de Ukrania en su chuli-blog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto me cuadra más, poca higiene, agua potable deficiente posible transmisora de alguna enfermedad. Vehículo adecuado, para enmascarar problemas económicos y políticos.

Me voy al curro


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

La gente que no quiere ver el tema.. oye, como hacer para que se enteren del tema? 
alguna especie de medida anti-Matrix, necesito un paquete de medidas de la ostia coño, hay demasiado cerrao de mente al que me gustaría ayudar.
No sé, hacerme rapidamente un conjunto de noticias que se vea que son veraces o algo xD


----------



## elsenyordelesmosques (3 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Anda Trollete si no te gusta el hilo tienes muchos otros donde elegir.
> 
> Si lo que quieres es trolear tengo una noticia para Vd: Que te den por el culo a ti y a tu amigo con el que firmas.



ni me gusta ni me disgusta, es ridículo

este gráfico si que es real y efectivamente os van a dar por culo


----------



## Chindasvinta (3 Nov 2009)

_Has Baxter International released a biological weapon? 
Text size
David Rothscum Reports
November 1, 2009

Evidence appears to suggest that Baxter International is responsible for a new deadly outbreak of viral pneumonia in Ukraine.

In February of 2009 Bloomberg reported that Baxter “accidentally” send vaccine material containing both live Avian bird flu and seasonal influenza to multiple laboratories worldwide. A laboratory decided to test the vaccine on it’s ferrets, but the ferrets all unexpectedly died. It must be noted that Baxter has made a “mistake” like this before. Blood products produced by Baxter once containd HIV. Thousands of haemophiliacs died due to this, and many went on to infect their spouses.

Later in the year, a bizarre story emerged on the internet. The Huffington Post reported on a a man named Joseph Moshe who was arrested after a hours long standoff with the police because he had supposedly made threats against the White House. The man was able to withstand multiple rounds of tear gas.

However, the internet community was very skeptical of the true reasons behidn this man’s arrest. Comments on the Huffington Post website immediately began pouring in about an unreported side to this story, namely that Joseph Moshe was a Mossad Agent specialized in biological warfare who called into a radio show to warn people about a biological weapn that was being made by Baxter international that would be spread through vaccine and would cause a plague upon it’s release.

Although anyone can make a doomsday claim and we should never believe anyone (and it must be said that the Truth movement handled this well, the message was spread without being proclaimed as gospel) the amazing part about Moshe’s claim was the location where Moshe said the biological weapon was being produced.

Moshe claimed that Baxter’s laboratory in the Ukraine out of all places was creating this biological weapon. All of this came out in the beginning of August, which is more than 2 months before the situation that is currently unfolding. For Moshe to correctly name the country where a new epidemic would be unleashed, requires either inside information, or an incredible coincidence as anyone with a basic knowledge of statistics can confirm for himself.


Let us assume for a moment that every person on our planet has an equal chance of giving rise to a new lethal epidemic due to a virus that mutates as it spreads through his ****** The Ukraine has 46 million inhabitants. The current estimated global population is about 6.7 billion. This means that if a new epidemic were to arise, the chance of this epidemic starting in the Ukraine would be 0.69%. However, it appears that this virus is a form of flu. This makes the odds of being right when guessing that a deadly flu is going to break out in the Ukraine even smaller. The reason for this is that back in early August the vast majority of influenza infections were found in different countries than the Ukraine. In fact, on 30 Oktober, Earthtimes reported that Ukraine had officially reported only two cases of swine flu, and no deaths, until last Friday. This deadly epidemic appears to have arrived out of nowhere in the Ukraine.

Moshe’s biomed profile appears to confirm his position as a microbiologist. Furthermore, this page with Baxter’s contact information for it’s Ukraine office confirms that Baxter has a presence in the Ukraine._

Para leerlo completo: (no se pierdan los comentarios de los lectores)

Has Baxter International released a biological weapon?


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> La gente que no quiere ver el tema.. oye, como hacer para que se enteren del tema?
> alguna especie de medida anti-Matrix, necesito un paquete de medidas de la ostia coño, hay demasiado cerrao de mente al que me gustaría ayudar.
> No sé, hacerme rapidamente un conjunto de noticias que se vea que son veraces o algo xD



No existe nada para la ceguera intelectual. Pregúntale a Saramago, que te dirá lo mismo.

Paciencia, tú si encuentras información, y te apetece la pegas donde te parezca, y no esperes que te den las gracias.


----------



## Humungus (3 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> La gente que no quiere ver el tema.. oye, como hacer para que se enteren del tema?
> alguna especie de medida anti-Matrix, necesito un paquete de medidas de la ostia coño, hay demasiado cerrao de mente al que me gustaría ayudar.
> No sé, hacerme rapidamente un conjunto de noticias que se vea que son veraces o algo xD



A ver:
te pongo enlace a lo que dicen en español la agencia de noticias RIA Novosti (o sea los rusos) que son de los pocos que informan y seguro que estan mas informados que nosotros.

-Los polacos, que estan cerca, estan "acojonaos" y piden ayuda.
RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Polonia pide a Europa prestar ayuda urgente a Ucrania para combatir epidemia de gripe

-Georgia,Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumania y la India tambien tienen la mosca detras de la oreja y mandan ayuda.
RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Georgia se suma a los países que comprometieron ayuda a Ucrania para combatir la epidemia de gripe

-suiza mandando aviones con antivirales.
RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Suiza envía 300 mil unidades de medicamento antiviral a Ucrania azotada por epidemia de gripe AH1N1

Segun el ultimo balance De la epidemia de gripe, declarada en Ucrania la semana pasada, fallecieron 71 personas. El número de los contagiados se eleva a 260 mil personas, mientras que la gripe AH1N1 cobró la vida de 22 personas.
espero que esto os ponga en situacion.


----------



## Chindasvinta (3 Nov 2009)

(Comentario del enlace que dejé en mi último post)

NAVET Says: 

November 1st, 2009 at 4:23 pm 
I don’t know if any of you have noticed this, but youtube is censoring videos in regard to Joseph Moshe. If you go to the video of Dr. Deagle’s radio show where he is interviewing Dr. A True Ott, you can view all of the videos, except for the video where Dr. Ott talks about Moshe’s call to his radio show (this is video #3). This only happened after infowars posted new info in regard to what is happening in Ukraine and it’s connection to Dr. Moshe.

:


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Van 86, tenéis los enlaces más arriba, y sólo en la región de Lviv, son más de 100.000 los infectados.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2009)

A tenor de algunos comentarios... digo yo que si es una confabulación para exterminar población, ¿sería mucho pedir que fumigasen primero a los indigentes mentales? Mas que nada para que mientras vamos agonizando el resto no tengamos para colmo que leer sus eructos mentales, que ya cansan.


----------



## wolf45 (3 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Menudo dilema:
> 
> Si me vacuno y me meten una mierda las palmo.
> Si no me vacuno y luego nos gasean con una mierda las palmo.
> ...



muere luchando y con dignidad


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

*Gracias!* Es que miren, cuando hace tiempo les solté lo del 11-S DemoliciónControlada y tal, me llamaban loco, me decian que miraba en blogs de sectas y que en realidad estaba diciendo mentiras porque cuando un edificio cae en caida libre no es logico que sea con explosivos y que es normal que se derrumbe así por unos fuegos y luego quede bien pulverizado.
Entonces ante tanto Wtf y avisos de: o cierras el hilo por las victimas del 11-S aunque sea o te cerramos a ti la boca, esquizofrenico de los cojones estan queriendo hacerme creer cosas malas! Caca! fuera del foro! 
Pues me desmoralicé algo y al menos me quede con que 16.000 personas habían leido el Hilo, alguna despertaría. Suficiente. 

Y ahora con este tema los mismos de siempre, los controladores! ya saltan enseguida jej
Humungus les conté lo del de la Mossad y lo que dijo y eso puede que de primeras les resultara inverosímil.. normal. Pero ya les pongo lo tuyo jeje 
Tampoco se creen que algo así con 250.000 infectados no salga por la TV.
Ellos por supuesto aceptan que la gripe - A es una casualidad y las vacunas son buenas y las farmacéuticas no tienen nada que ver y que el capitalismo... etc


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Van 86, tenéis los enlaces más arriba, y sólo en la región de Lviv, son más de 100.000 los infectados.



Seguimos con lo mismo:

1- no se han hecho las pruebas a los 100 mil afectados de dicha región. Por tanto no se sabe si tienen el nuevo virus, la gripe estacional o la gripe A.

2- Los 86 muertos son una cifra absolutamente nimia frente al supuesto total de afectados.

3-De los 86 muertos no se sabe cuántos han muerto por dicho virus, o por otras causas médicas (complicación de otras patologías que ya sufrían, o incluso insuficiencia respiratoria que hubiese provocado igualmente la simple gripe estacional, etc)

¿Por qué tantas ganas del mad max? ¿Sabes lo que se sufre cuando una persona cercana está grave?


----------



## Jake Mathe (3 Nov 2009)

Por fin noticias en medios oficiales. Como era de esperar, tras pasar por el filtro de una agencia de noticias (AFP), el culpable de todo para la OMS es la gripe A.



> *OMS asume "Ucrania presa de la gripe porcina"*
> 
> (AFP) - hace 2 horas
> 
> ...



Traducción de Google de:
AFP: WHO 'assumes' Ukraine gripped by swine flu

No deja de ser curioso. 70 muertos por Infección Respiratoria Aguda, 1 por H1N1, pero se trata de un brote de "pandemia" H1N1.

También merece la pena destacar que en la noticia original a la gripe se la llama *pandemic H1N1* o *pandemic A(H1N1)* en numerosas ocasiones, haciendo incidencia en lo de _*pandemic*_.

.


----------



## Humungus (3 Nov 2009)

mmm dijo:


> Seguimos con lo mismo:
> 
> 1- no se han hecho las pruebas a los 100 mil afectados de dicha región. Por tanto no se sabe si tienen el nuevo virus, la gripe estacional o la gripe A.
> 
> ...



Si la OMS no hubiese cambiado las especificaciones de lo que es una pandemia por no se sabe que oscuros motivos esto no seria una pandemia, pero ahora, segun las OMS si lo es.
Es la OMS la que lo nombra asi, pandemia.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Van 86, tenéis los enlaces más arriba, y sólo en la región de Lviv, son más de 100.000 los infectados.



Quién los diagnostica y cómo?

Es la pregunta del millón y la respuesta lo aclara todo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Jake Mathe dijo:


> También merece la pena destacar que en la noticia original a la gripe se la llama *pandemic H1N1* o *pandemic A(H1N1)* en numerosas ocasiones, haciendo incidencia en lo de _*pandemic*_.
> 
> .



Y así la mentira repetida mil veces se convierte en verdad, el idioma como herramienta de manipulación mental.

Es igual que los dd HIV/AIDS, si el virus está en el nombre nadie se cuestiona que la causa pueda ser otra.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

El que no vea que en Ucrania está pasando algo excepcionalmente raro, que se lo haga ver.

Era hasta hace 10 días uno de los países con menos casos de gripe A confirmados (si es que existe tal gripe) Y en 5 días más de un cuarto de millón de personas han pasado por los hospitales con insuficiencias respiratorias, de ellos 7500 han sido ingresados, y hasta hace un par de horas se confirmaban 86 muertos por dicha causa.

Y ni una palabra en los medios oficiales y oficiosos de España.

Que sí, que es normal.


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y así la mentira repetida mil veces se convierte en verdad, el idioma como herramienta de manipulación mental.
> 
> Es igual que los dd HIV/AIDS, si el virus está en el nombre nadie se cuestiona que la causa pueda ser otra.



La Neolengua ::
No pero en serio, cuando estaban con lo de Irak, que si terrorismo alqaeda, era siempre lo mismo -.-


----------



## Humungus (3 Nov 2009)

lo que me deja perplejo es la indiferenca absoluta de los medios de desinformacion nacionales con el tema, ni una sola linea, ni un solo breve en ningun sitio, hay que venirse a un foro de economia o a la agencia de noticias rusa para enterarse de algo, luego dicen que si los medios no estan manipulados, pues esta es la prueba, estan manipulados y tienen unas orejeras impresionantes a lo que no sea su linea editorial o sea beneficiar al grupo-sector-partido al que pertenecen.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Humungus dijo:


> lo que me deja perplejo es la indiferenca absoluta de los medios de desinformacion nacionales con el tema, ni una sola linea, ni un solo breve en ningun sitio, hay que venirse a un foro de economia o a la agencia de noticias rusa para enterarse de algo, luego dicen que si los medios no estan manipulados, pues esta es la prueba, estan manipulados y tienen unas orejeras impresionantes a lo que no sea su linea editorial o sea beneficiar al grupo-sector-partido al que pertenecen.



Lo que me desconcierta es que no aprovechen la circunstancia... El gran problema puede ser que al estudiarse la noticia y confirmarse que es otra enfermedad, se tengan que meter las vacunas por el culo.


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

Alguien me puede poner alguna fuente contundente donde diga que no se sabe que virus es, o que no es por H1N1 sino que es por ARI o algún síntoma que se salga de todo lo que tenga que ver con H1N1?


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Notición :XX: :
> " La UEFA autoriza a jugar el Dinamo de Kiev & Inter de Milán con público, pero este debe ir con mascarilla "
> Lo siento la noticia es de la radio, ya os pondrán los enlaces en prensa escrita. :XX::XX:



Me imagino a los buhoneros de la puerta vendiendo mascarillas junto con las bufandas, trompetillas, banderas y demás accesorios del hincha, negocio redondo oiga


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Alguien me puede poner alguna fuente contundente donde diga que no se sabe que virus es, o que no es por H1N1 sino que es por ARI o algún síntoma que se salga de todo lo que tenga que ver con H1N1?



Lo ha confirmado incluso la Primera Ministra, lo encontrarás en los enlaces que he dejado en otro post.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2009)

Humungus dijo:


> Si la OMS no hubiese cambiado las especificaciones de lo que es una pandemia por no se sabe que oscuros motivos esto no seria una pandemia, pero ahora, segun las OMS si lo es.
> Es la OMS la que lo nombra asi, pandemia.



¿Y para que se cambió?

_- el cambio ha supuesto eliminar la necesidad de una mortalidad elevada para considerar pandemia un brote de la enfermedad X; ahora ( al contrario que antes ) no es necesaria una mortalidad elevada, basta con gran cantidad de gente infectada y patrones altos de contagio

- en 2005 se modificó el reglamento sanitario internacional, para, en casos de pandemia, que la OMS dejase de *recomendar *y pudiese *ordenar *vacunaciones masivas

- desde el primer brote en Mexico multitud de paises han sacado a toda prisa legislaciones que, en determinadas circunstancias de "peligro", autorizan la vacunación *a la fuerza*, violación de la integridad del domicilio sin orden judicial para proceder a la vacunación, o la *inmunidad judicial* a las farmacéuticas por futuros daños a las personas provocados por los posibles efectos secundarios de las vacunas_

Todo esto no son "rafapaladas" ( ¡toma ya! ), sino hechos conocidos y contrastables. Ahora cada cual que piense lo que quiera ( mal, y acertará )


----------



## Pakirritina (3 Nov 2009)

Misión de OMS visita a Ucrania 
martes, 03 de noviembre de 2009 

03 de noviembre de 2009, 13:53Kiev, 3 nov (PL) Una misión de la Organización Mundial de Salud (OMS) visita hoy esta capital, mientras nueve regiones ucranianas se encuentran en estado de emergencia epidemiológica, tras la muerte por gripe de 71 personas en los últimos días.

La misión de la OMS está integrada por nueve especialistas en virus, epidemiología y expertos de laboratorios de Dinamarca, Rusia, Suecia, Gran Bretaña y Alemania, todos invitados por el gobierno.

De acuerdo con la jefa de la delegación del organismo mundial, la finlandesa Yukka Pukkila, la tarea consiste en conocer el por qué la epidemia de gripe afecta a tantas personas en esta nación y las causas de su velocidad de transmisión.

La misión de expertos deberá analizar, además, las complicaciones relacionadas con la gripe A(H1N1) en Ucrania, donde los especialistas foráneos ya trabajan con sus colegas locales.

A la gripe de estación, que todos los años afecta a miles de personas en este país y que adquiere a veces nivel de epidemia, se suman los casos de A(H1N1). Entre todos ya totalizan 255 mil 516 afectados, según la primera ministra Yulia Timoshenko.

La Rada Suprema (parlamento unicameral) aprobó esta jornada una asignación adicional al presupuesto de mil millones de grivnas (unos 121 millones 506 mil dólares) para combatir la epidemia.

Timoshenko ordenó destinar la reserva estatal de materia prima para confeccionar 10 millones de metros de tela antiséptica, con la cual se prepararán bozales sanitarios, desaparecidos de las farmacias del país.

El viceministro de Salud Vasily Lazorishinets expresó su esperanza que con la ayuda de los especialistas extranjeros se pueda reducir el nivel de la epidemia.

Sin embargo, el funcionario ucraniano indicó que el pasado año la cifra de fallecidos fue superior en un 10 por ciento.

arc/to 
Noticias de Prensa Latina - Misión de OMS visita a Ucrania


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

mmm dijo:


> Seguimos con lo mismo:
> 
> 1- no se han hecho las pruebas a los 100 mil afectados de dicha región. Por tanto no se sabe si tienen el nuevo virus, la gripe estacional o la gripe A.
> 
> ...



Sufriras, sufriras como un cerdo en un matadero pero no sabras quien le ha causado ese daño, igual que el cerdo del matadero que no sabe de donde le vienen las ostias.

Porque tantas ganas de imponer tu opinion?

Aqui se postean temas relacinados con el asunto, no se intenta convencer a nadie como habeis venido a hacer algunos aqui durante el dia de hoy. Y lo haces porque veis el tema como "caliente" y teneis ganas de conseguir algo de protagonismo.

Yo ya tengo bastantes pelos en los cojones y en las piernas, como para que me VENGAN a dar lecciones con la version oficial, esa, ya la tengo por doquier. Aquie se postean alternativas y a quien le interese que postee lo que sabe y a quien no le interese que vaya a hace rpropaganda pro PP, pro PSOE o pro Carod Rovira en la cantidad de hilos que hay.

Aqui hay mucho experto de pacotilla que se cree que sabe mas que nadie, cuando aqui lo que se plantean son las dudas y evidencias del asunto.

Para ejpertos, tambien tenemos la wikipedia o los mierda-diarios oficiales y sus versiones.

Obviamente, lo mas comodo es pasar por un tipo culto e inteligente que pasar por un tipo conspiranoico, lo mas probable es que esto acabe en nada, pero por lo que he ido leiendo la respecto de este tema, veo demasiadas casualidades y es mas, me divierte remover esta mierda en vez de tragarme lo que se supone mas socialmente correcto.

Aunque cite tu texto, no es todo por ti lo que escribo, es por la cantidad de listorros que han posteado hoy por aqui pisotenado el derecho a la duda de los que hemos removido este tema para que no desaparezca del foro. Y todo eso, desde mi mas humilde ignorancia, que cuanto mas conozco, mas me doy cuenta de lo que me queda por conocer.

Derrotar a la tirania no es solo un deber, es una aventura.

PD: Las faltas Hortograficas y tipograficas, que me las corrija el listorro de turno tambien.

AMI ME HUELE A ATENTADO BIOTERRORISTA!


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Jake Mathe dijo:


> Por fin noticias en medios oficiales. Como era de esperar, tras pasar por el filtro de una agencia de noticias (AFP), el culpable de todo para la OMS es la gripe A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactamente el mismo texto, no es de hace dos horas, ayer por la noche ya la habia leido en algun link y la postee por ahi pero la verdad que no vale la pena ir a buscarla otra vez.

Lo digo por si lo de hace dos horas confunde a alguno.


----------



## Chindasvinta (3 Nov 2009)

No perdamos de vista que la gravedad del H1N1 radica en su potencialidad para mutar en una variante más mortífera; quizá ahí podamos encontrar la justificación para llamarlo pandemia sin necesidad de tantos fallecidos. 

¿No? :ouch:


----------



## VALENTIN GONZALEZ (3 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Se que hay varios hilos abierto y propongo a la gente que participe en ellos, la situacion en ucraina es surrealista hay una especie de ley marcial que limita el movimiento
> 
> Aqui teneis la pagina ( traduccion google ) del primer ministro Ucraniano AGARRAOS LAS KALANDRAKAS
> 
> Google Traductor




Me importa un huevo, tío, Ucrania pilla muy lejos, y a mi como si a los ucranianos les salen varices en la polla.


Paso de todo éste rollo.



.
.


----------



## Humungus (3 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> ¿Y para que se cambió?
> 
> _- el cambio ha supuesto eliminar la necesidad de una mortalidad elevada para considerar pandemia un brote de la enfermedad X; ahora ( al contrario que antes ) no es necesaria una mortalidad elevada, basta con gran cantidad de gente infectada y patrones altos de contagio
> 
> ...



Quiza esto tenga algo que ver...
Obama declara la gripe A como emergencia nacional - Internacional_Estados_Unidos - Internacional - ABC.es

Asi Obama puede declarar sin alboroto el estado de emergencia nacional, que no es moco de pavo, se puede declarar la ley marcial, toque de queda y suspension de derechos constitucionales por la via ultrarapida, nada mas y nada menos.


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Y LO REPTIRE MIL VECES EN ESTE HILO

Que la gripe del cerdo es un puto bulo para acojonarno y pincharnos, yo lo tengo clarisimo!

Aquie el tema esta, en que si lo que ocurre en Ucrania, es gripe A (que parece un resfriado de mierda) o ha sido un acto deliberado para crear unas cuantas muertes que nos caojonen al resto de europa y nos haga pedir de rodillas que nos vacunen.

Recordar a quien no lo sepa, que en toda Europa es cada vez mas fuerte el rechazo a la vacuna por la ciudadania.

Por lo que pediria por favor a los listorros expertos sabe-meirdas, que dejen de iluminarnos con que la gripe del cerdo no es ningun problema y son todo fantasmadas, por que eso ya lo sabemos todos. yo no he conocido a nadie todavia que tenga intencion de vacunarse, ni españoles, ni alemanes ni suizos y son familia y amigos cercanos.

Aquie el quid d ela cuestion es si se han atrevido a atacarnos con nuevas mierdas para que nos chupemos la vacuna de los cojones.

el asunto de reduccion de la poblacion... no entro hasta pasados unos años por lo menos.


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Humungus dijo:


> lo que me deja perplejo es la indiferenca absoluta de los medios de desinformacion nacionales con el tema, ni una sola linea, ni un solo breve en ningun sitio, hay que venirse a un foro de economia o a la agencia de noticias rusa para enterarse de algo, luego dicen que si los medios no estan manipulados, pues esta es la prueba, estan manipulados y tienen unas orejeras impresionantes a lo que no sea su linea editorial o sea beneficiar al grupo-sector-partido al que pertenecen.



Me huele que se les ha escapado lo de Joseph Moshe, se les ha escapado con la maquinaria en marcha y todavia no saben como acallar esto.

Personalmente, si la detencion del espia y sus anteriores declaraciones son un bulo, no le daria mas importancia a este hilo. Pero el tema apesta.


----------



## Kirot (3 Nov 2009)

Joseph Moshe Joseph Moshe Joseph Moshe Joseph Moshe
Este tío sabe la verdad.
NO ES NORMAL ESA DETENCIÓN A UN SEÑOR EN UN MINI A MENOS QUE FUERA BIN LADEN O ALGO ASÍ HOMBRE NO ME JODAIS ADEMAS FUE LA CIA LA QUE LO HIZO. 
Eso huele muy mal


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Humungus dijo:


> Quiza esto tenga algo que ver...
> Obama declara la gripe A como emergencia nacional - Internacional_Estados_Unidos - Internacional - ABC.es
> 
> Asi Obama puede declarar sin alboroto el estado de emergencia nacional, que no es moco de pavo, se puede declarar la ley marcial, toque de queda y suspension de derechos constitucionales por la via ultrarapida, nada mas y nada menos.



y sus expertos ciudadanos, lo aplaudiran...


----------



## Humungus (3 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Joseph Moshe Joseph Moshe Joseph Moshe Joseph Moshe
> Este tío sabe la verdad.
> NO ES NORMAL ESA DETENCIÓN A UN SEÑOR EN UN MINI A MENOS QUE FUERA BIN LADEN O ALGO ASÍ HOMBRE NO ME JODAIS ADEMAS FUE LA CIA LA QUE LO HIZO.
> Eso huele muy mal



Solo una pequeña puntualizacion, era un Vokswagen New Beetle lo que conducia el señor este, pero por los medios usados en la detencion parecia que condujese un tanque.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2009)

Humungus dijo:


> Quiza esto tenga algo que ver...
> Obama declara la gripe A como emergencia nacional - Internacional_Estados_Unidos - Internacional - ABC.es
> 
> Asi Obama puede declarar sin alboroto el estado de emergencia nacional, que no es moco de pavo, se puede declarar la ley marcial, toque de queda y suspension de derechos constitucionales por la via ultrarapida, nada mas y nada menos.



Exacto; esto mismo lo posteé en otro hilo, no recuerdo en cual, hace unos dias.
Con las atribuciones especiales que le da esta declaración, acogiendose a un "decretazo" que sacó Bush ( NSPD-51 ), puede ejercer si lo desea perrogativas tan fascistoides como suspender elecciones o dejar sin efecto la constitución.
Si alguien piensa que es "casual", que se lo haga mirar. Y no hablo de exterminio poblacional, ni de un golpe de estado mundial, ni del advenimiento de los salvadores de Raticulín... hablo de que se está cociendo, sin prisa, sin alboroto, pero sin pausa, algo muy muy gordo. Y no va a ser bueno para la mayoría, eso seguro.


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

*Sabíais que en España mueren cada año por infecciones 130.000 personas?*.

Fuente: Unos 130.000 enfermos de sepsis mueren cada año en España

Si yo digo un día que en España a aparecido un virus desconocido que a provocado solo en un día 30 muertes, todo el mundo pensaría que este es el fin de los tiempos y que la nueva peste del siglo XXI a llegado. Lo que no sabe la gente es que eso es lo normal y que de hecho, hay muchísimas muertes provocads por infecciones desconocidas, que no figuran en un parte de defunción, por que sería demasiado caro y lento averiguar que infección concretamente a provocado la muerte de alguien.

Si yo sabiendo esto, digo que en Ucrania que posiblemente tengan unas peores condiciones higiénico sanitarias digo que a aparecido un virus que hace toser sangre a la gente y les deja echo los pulmones puré, seguro que de esos cientos de miles de personas que mueren en Ucrania todos los años, habrá cientos o miles que coinciden con esos síntomas y repito, eso pasa todos los años.

Conclusión, que cuando es necesario sacar un virus mortal, solo hay que esperar a que alguien muera con los síntomas que a mí me interesan para crear una situación de alarma colectiva, vasta con que la causa de la muerte sea provocada por una infección desconocida y que los síntomas sean tan comunes en todas las infecciones como la fiebre y el malestar general.

Y ya está, todo esto está montado para desviar la atención de la crisis económica y hacer que el populacho esté más pendiente de la conspiración de turno que en pensar quienes están detrás de esta crisis económica que está desangrando a la humanidad. Por que si la gente está pasándolo mal y tiene mucho tiempo para pensar, pueden llegar a conclusiones peligrosas, desde el punto de vista del poder y organizar una parrillada de políticos y banqueros en las plazas de todas las grandes ciudades del mundo. Si esto de los virus no funciona, se tendrán que sacar de la manga un meteorito que se dirige a la tierra o una de ovnis o de zombies o de.....


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Lo ha confirmado incluso la Primera Ministra, lo encontrarás en los enlaces que he dejado en otro post.



Desde cuando los diagnósticos los hacen los primeros ministros?

Se están pasando la ciencia por el forro de los cojones (postulados de Koch) y tu ni te enteras!

Si es un virus o no SOLO HAY UNA FORMA DE SABERLO... aislarlo!!! y si se consigue luego hay que verificar los demás postulados para demostrar que es el causante de la enfermedad.

NO SE HA HECHO. NADA. PROPAGANDA PURA Y POLITIQUEO.


----------



## Chindasvinta (3 Nov 2009)

H1N1 Swine Flu Or Something Far Worse? The Debate Over What The Heck Is Going On In Ukraine Rages On | Bird Flu Pandemic

[...] The World Health Organization team of experts plans to collect samples from patients in the Ukraine and send them to the WHO’s center in London for diagnosis. Preliminary data from that analysis should be available in a few days.

Meanwhile, a retired biochemist quoted over on the Urban Survival website is extremely skeptical that the carnage in the Ukraine is being caused by the H1N1 swine flu.....

-----

What scares the **** out of me is that the bleeding in the lungs is exactly what killed a lot of folks in the 1918-19 pandemic. See the great book "The Great Influenza: The story of the deadliest pandemic in history ." People would literally fall dead walking across the street. The bleeding out of the lungs was most likely the result of a "cytokine storm" that so increased the vascular permeability in the air sacks that blood filled the lungs. The reason why the mortality in the 1918-1919 pandemic was concentrated in the 18-25 yo cohort was that they had the most active immune systems. 

Now I've NO conjecture as to who may have let this loose or why. But I do know that the technology is widespread to replicate the 1918-1919 virus that killed 2-4 million Americans and about 50 million world wide. And folks only traveled by ship in 1918. And there is NO vaccine for this flu type. 

Hopefully we will know in a couple of weeks the sequences of the 8 RNA pieces in the Ukraine virus. I'll bet the farm that it is a replicant of the "Spanish Flu." If so, the odds are totally infinitesimal that this was NOT a deliberate bioweapon release. 

I note that long haul truckers will simply go home and park their rigs if this flu reaches the USA. And exactly what reason do we have to suppose that it will be confined to Ukraine? The average city has 3 days of food. Connect the dots... please...............


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> *Sabíais que en España mueren cada año por infecciones 130.000 personas?*.
> 
> Fuente: Unos 130.000 enfermos de sepsis mueren cada año en España
> 
> ...



Hay alguna farmaceutica involucrada en ese asunto? que se ha descubierto que promueve una vacuna para crear mas enfermos de sepsis (ni puta idea d elo que es)?
algun CIENTIFICO (tambien espia del Mossad) detenido al estilo Bin laden por que ha dicho que es provocada deliberadamente?

Porque formas de morirse hay unas cuantas, lo que me alarma es que esas muertes sean causadas de forma deliberada y por intereses filosoficos o religiosos o economicos.

Respecto al tema de la crisis economica, no me olvido en absoluto, es mas, seguramente el nacimiento de este foro en el que hace muy poco que me registre, es porque algunos tenian muy presente que esta crisis nos la ibamos a comer con ladrillos. No es la primera crisis que me como y he sobrevivido a ellas. Ahora bien, atacar bacetriologicamente a un pais europeo sin declaracion de guerra, no tengo ninguna constancia. Hasta ahora, mañana ya se vera.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> *Sabíais que en España mueren cada año por infecciones 130.000 personas?*.
> 
> Fuente: Unos 130.000 enfermos de sepsis mueren cada año en España
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que la mayor parte del significado de estos "brotes-espectáculo" son mecanismos de diversión para que la gente no haga esas bonitas parrilladas ( ya es pena... ), pero creo que no se pueden obviar, aparte de las cortinas de humo y un negocio millonario para las farmacéuticas, otros temas que pasan mas desapercibidos, como las atribuciones extraordinarias y totalitarias de las que se están dotando muchos gobiernos con la excusa de la epidemia. Es el mismo patrón que tras el 11-s y demás: el gobierno "para protegernos" ( aquí te invoco, hugolp ) se dota de leyes que le autorizan a pasarse por el arco de triunfo derechos que ha costado docenas de años conseguir. Leyes supuestamente justificadas por la excepcionalidad del terror, la crisis o las epidemias, pero que una vez pasada la excepcionalidad se quedan ahí.
Y como alguien dijo no se donde: "nadie se saca el carnet de coche para ir en bici"


----------



## Chindasvinta (3 Nov 2009)

Other early reports indicated that the H1N1 swine flu had been ruled out as the cause for at least some of the deaths in Ukraine.

So just what in the world IS going on over there?

Hopefully the WHO will have some honest answers for us over the next few days. If the number of deaths starts climbing into the hundreds or thousands we may have a truly serious problem on our hands. 

Up until now, the H1N1 swine flu "pandemic" has mostly been a bunch of hype. World health authorities tell us that about 500,000 people die from the regular seasonal flu around the world each year, and yet only about 5,700 have died from the H1N1 swine flu worldwide so far.

Hardly something to be worried about.

But if the H1N1 swine flu mutates, or if this outbreak in Ukraine is something else entirely, then we may have something real to worry ourselves about.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Desde cuando los diagnósticos los hacen los primeros ministros?
> 
> Se están pasando la ciencia por el forro de los cojones (postulados de Koch) y tu ni te enteras!
> 
> ...



A ver macho, si no lees lo que escriben los demás, mejor no opines. LO QUE HA CONFIRMADO ES QUE NO SE TRATA DE GRIPE A, SINO DE ALGÚN TIPO DE ENFERMEDAD CON AFECCIÓN RESPIRATORIA SIN DETERMINAR. 

Y olvida ya tus paranoias.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> *Sabíais que en España mueren cada año por infecciones 130.000 personas?*.
> 
> Fuente: Unos 130.000 enfermos de sepsis mueren cada año en España
> 
> ...



Sabíais qué... nunca se han producido 250.000 atenciones hospitalarias en cinco días por los mismos síntomas.

Ale chaval, ves a que mamá te dé de cenar. O a ver Pocoyó.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Sabíais qué... nunca se han producido 250.000 atenciones hospitalarias en cinco días por los mismos síntomas



Tus cifras sin fuentes carecen de toda credibilidad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

En este punto estoy de acuerdo con dodaltel.

También considero que algo se mueve desde hace tiempo, pero es a raíz de manía de intentar vacunar a todo el mundo.
No veo capaz a ningún gobierno, en estos momentos, de desatar una pandemia a través de supuestos organismos patógenos, ya que no los veo controlables.
Deberían tener una cura contra una enfermedad inducida, enfermedad de rapidísima propagación que tiene una mortalidad baja, pero una capacidad de crear miedo espectacular, unida a una manipulación de los medios de comunicación y políticos.

Si hago algún comentario sarcástico, es porque ellos mismos se contradicen continuamente, los veo chapuceros, no puede ser.

Que quieran buscar una fuerte excusa para vacunar, eso sí. Ese sí es parte del problema.

Más que nada, esos supuestos virus no conocen dónde acaba una frontera, no creo en virus inteligentes, de momento. 

Y la mejor arma que tienen contra esos virus es un tal Tamiflú ( que sólo reduce la fiebre dos dias, con fatales efectos secundarios ), y vacunas de cepas que quedan obsoletas en pocos dias debido a la mutabilidad.

Y mientras saqueándonos economicamente por todas partes.


----------



## eleztrico (3 Nov 2009)

Este vídeo/documental no va de Ucrania, trata más sobre el fondo de todo este asunto y de la parte de culpa que tenemos cada uno en llegar a la situación en la que estamos:

El Poder de las Farmaceuticas


----------



## dodaltel (3 Nov 2009)

Están usando la técnica del miedo, hace unos años eran los talibanes, ahora son los virus y mañana será el bioterrorismo que explicará la aparición de estas pandemias misteriosas. ¿Que más da?, la cosa es tener a todo el mundo acojonado para ir poco a poco quitándonos todos los derechos, hasta quitarnos toda libertad de movimientos y de elección. Para así sumergirnos en un auténtico estado policial que absorberá todos los recursos económicos en pos de la segurida y bla,bla,bla. Vamos que los que ganan con estas historias son los de siempre, el complejo militar industrial que en USA tomo el control del país hace décadas y que ahora se está extendiendo a Europa de la mano de la OMS y de determinados eurodiputados que trabajan para los que ganan con estas movidas.

Señores no hay virus, lo que hay es un golpe de estado encubierto. El enemigo está usando la constitución europea para ir jodiendonos poco a poco. Todas estas cosas no son por casualidad, supongo que esto que están haciendo será un plan a décadas vista, con el claro objetivo de meternos a todos, poco a poco, en un cuartel y el que rechiste, será clasificado como terrorista y convenientemente procesado.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tus cifras sin fuentes carecen de toda credibilidad.



Exactamente igual que tus opiniones. Y ten en cuenta que yo comento lo que refleja la prensa ucraniana, y silencia la española (es lo que le da alguna veracidad).


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> la cosa es tener a todo el mundo acojonado para ir poco a poco quitándonos todos los derechos, hasta quitarnos toda libertad de movimientos y de elección.



Ah, pero ¿tenemos elección?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Sabíais qué... nunca se han producido 250.000 atenciones hospitalarias en cinco días por los mismos síntomas.
> 
> Ale chaval, ves a que mamá te dé de cenar. O a ver Pocoyó.



Pero es que tus cifras se desmontan solas. Son mentira.
Nunca se han producido 250.000 atenciones en 5 dias. Pero es de cajón.

Mira 5 dias x 24 horas x 60 minutos = 7.200 minutos

Visitando un paciente por minuto en cinco dias tendrías 7.200 pacientes diagnosticados.
Para visitar 250.000 necesitarías como mínimo 35 Hospitales habilitados en Ucrania.
Teniendo en cuenta que han enviado las muestras a Londres y no saben que es todavía.
Que es un bulo, coño. Como mucho una gripe normal.

Ahora ponle 10 minutos por paciente, sexando como pollos tú la tienes, tú no, tú la tienes, tú no. Teniendo en cuenta que serían médicos con superpoderes y la prueba hecha en 10 minutos.

Que no, hombre, que no.


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Están usando la técnica del miedo, hace unos años eran los talibanes, ahora son los virus y mañana será el bioterrorismo que explicará la aparición de estas pandemias misteriosas. ¿Que más da?, la cosa es tener a todo el mundo acojonado para ir poco a poco quitándonos todos los derechos, hasta quitarnos toda libertad de movimientos y de elección.



Eso ya lo han refrendado con el Tratado de Lisboa, no les hace falta más.


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> A ver macho, si no lees lo que escriben los demás, mejor no opines. LO QUE HA CONFIRMADO ES QUE NO SE TRATA DE GRIPE A, SINO DE ALGÚN TIPO DE ENFERMEDAD CON AFECCIÓN RESPIRATORIA SIN DETERMINAR.
> 
> Y olvida ya tus paranoias.



Aquí la única paranoia que veo es tu miedo, que te rezuma por los poros y no te deja pensar.

De todas maneras y aunque parezca contradictorio te diré que si este artículo está en lo cierto, en Ukrania a día 1 de Octubre solo se habían detectado dos casos de Gripe A. Pero claro, el frío se acerca....


Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Will swine flu spare Ukraine? Not likely, experts say

Por cierto, no es nada raro que ocurran estas epidemias de gripe, aquí te paso una noticia de Enero del 2009 sobre una epidemia de gripe en Madrid, analiza los datos y verás como es similar en virulencia al caso Ukraniano, lo único que los medios no hiceron una campaña masiva para acojonar a la gente o el tema no estaba tan de moda.

Madrid sufre la peor epidemia de gripe en cuatro años · ELPAÍS.com


"La incidencia de los casos de gripe en la Comunidad de Madrid ha alcanzado durante la última semana una tasa de 249,63 casos por 100.000 habitantes"

6.271.638 habitantes de la Comunidad es decir 62,7 cientos de miles * 250=15677 casos en una semana, puesto que Ukrania tiene 7.6 veces mas población nos saldrían (15667*7.6) aproximadamente 120.000 casos en una semana, no está mal, claro que en ukrania hay el doble en un tiempo parecido, pero yo lo achaco a las peores condiciones higiénicas y sanitarias y al mayor frío.

Sin embargo en Madrid no se desató el pánico, de hecho ni nos enteramos


----------



## Ziberan (3 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Aquí la única paranoia que veo es tu miedo, que te rezuma por los poros y no te deja pensar.



No es miedo, creo que es asco. Y en cuanto a que no me deja pensar no sé si es a mí, o a ti, cuestión de opiniones.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Están usando la técnica del miedo, hace unos años eran los talibanes, ahora son los virus y mañana será el bioterrorismo que explicará la aparición de estas pandemias misteriosas. ¿Que más da?, la cosa es tener a todo el mundo acojonado para ir poco a poco quitándonos todos los derechos, hasta quitarnos toda libertad de movimientos y de elección. Para así sumergirnos en un auténtico estado policial que absorberá todos los recursos económicos en pos de la segurida y bla,bla,bla. Vamos que los que ganan con estas historias son los de siempre, el complejo militar industrial que en USA tomo el control del país hace décadas y que ahora se está extendiendo a Europa de la mano de la OMS y de determinados eurodiputados que trabajan para los que ganan con estas movidas.
> 
> Señores no hay virus, lo que hay es un golpe de estado encubierto. El enemigo está usando la constitución europea para ir jodiendonos poco a poco. Todas estas cosas no son por casualidad, supongo que esto que están haciendo será un plan a décadas vista, con el claro objetivo de meternos a todos, poco a poco, en un cuartel y el que rechiste, será clasificado como terrorista y convenientemente procesado.



Por favor, dodaltel, no te rindas nunca. Eres hombre como cualquiera de los que intentan joderte tu vida. Lo peor que podemos hacer es rendirnos, eso es precisamente lo que pretenden.

Recuerda lo que popularizo el Che. Prefiero morir de pie a vivir de rodillas.

Sin la aceptacion publica, estos manipuladores no pueden hacer nada mas que disfrutar de sus billetes. Pero si aceptamos la derrota, tened por seguro, que nos chuparan hasta la ultima gota de sangre y hasta el ultimo organo sano.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2009)

> No obstante cabe la posibilidad de que mientras todos miramos los fuegos artificiales haya un pavo al que le aburren y se dedique a mirar a otro sitio y descubra que nos quieren meter un gol.



Cuidado donde se mira...

Experto nuclear se tira del piso 17 de la sede de la ONU | terra

Y aluego...

British nuclear expert’s 17th floor UN death plunge ‘was not suicide’

Solo que esta parte no sale en los medios "oficiales"

Luego está lo del tal Dr. Joseph Moshe... etc. En fin "casualidades" ¿no?ienso:


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Cuidado donde se mira...
> 
> Experto nuclear se tira del piso 17 de la sede de la ONU | terra
> 
> ...




ienso:

Este tema merece otro hilo en exclusiva.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (3 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Este tema merece otro hilo en exclusiva.



Creo recordar que varios foreros diferentes lo hemos citado en hilos diferentes. Miga tiene, vaya; en este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/28299-tambores-de-guerra-iii-209.html

se comentó el tema, y el "accidente" de este tipo ( que "casualmente" estaba interviniendo en las negociaciones sobre el problema nuclear iraní... ) recordaba mucho al "Kelly affair":
¿Quién mató a David Kelly? [Voltaire]

Pero bueno, no mezclemos temas, que aqui estamos con el tema ucraniano, aunque no estaría mal ir atando estos cabos en hilo aparte, cierto es.


----------



## Bercipotecado (3 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, la clave para meternos el gol es tenernos distraidos con fuegos artificiales.
> 
> No obstante cabe la posibilidad de que mientras todos miramos los fuegos artificiales haya un pavo al que le aburren y se dedique a mirar a otro sitio y descubra que nos quieren meter un gol.
> 
> ...




Una verdad como un templo, esto parece mas una cortina de fuego mas que añadir a las que ya tenemos, pero tengo una duda, si es una cortina de fuego? por que no nos la ponen delante de nuestras narices en los informativos, porque yo personalmente no conozco a nadie que sepa algo de esto de Ucrania.

Seguid Asi


----------



## willbeend (3 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Creo recordar que varios foreros diferentes lo hemos citado en hilos diferentes. Miga tiene, vaya; en este hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/28299-tambores-de-guerra-iii-209.html
> 
> ...




Joder, recuerdo este asunto que ya se publico como algun asunto sucio. Lo primeor que me vino a la mente, es que ese tipo sacrifico su vida por informarnos al resto de lo que habia de verdad. Cosa que ignoramos y le dimos espaldarazo.
el tema me recordaba a un "sabio" amigo mio del cual me asombraba, que en muchas ocasiones me dijera "si yo tuviera acceso al "boton rojo" (ese que destruiria la humanidad lanzando cohetes atomicos por doquier) no dudaria un momento en darle al boton". Era yo demasiado joven para comprender loq eu queria decir.

Que triste sacrificarte por revelar la realidad y que despues nadie por los que tu te has preocupado por abrirles los ojos, te de un minimo apoyo.

y aqui me incluyo como parte de la masa, que pasa pagina y sigue con su vida de ignorancia i escalvitud y entrega.

PD: cuando vi Voltaire, pensaba que seria un suceso antiguo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Que triste sacrificarte por revelar la realidad y que despues nadie por los que tu te has preocupado por abrirles los ojos, te de un minimo apoyo.



El altruismo solo merece la pena si se benefician tus genes.

Los miembros de una misma especie son los más mortales competidores porque viven de los mismos recursos.

La especie humana es la más salvaje de todas precisamente porque tenemos el don de la inteligencia, qué paradojas...

Al final sálvate tu y tu familia, los demás que arreen. A mi y a los míos no nos pillan, y me encargo personalmente de eso.


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Una verdad como un templo, esto parece mas una cortina de fuego mas que añadir a las que ya tenemos, pero tengo una duda, si es una cortina de fuego? por que no nos la ponen delante de nuestras narices en los informativos, porque yo personalmente no conozco a nadie que sepa algo de esto de Ucrania.
> 
> Seguid Asi



entiendo la sospecha respecto a cortinas d ehumo, pero, lo que realmente deben de estar intentando tapar, no es que exista una descomunal crisis economica (que no es mas que un juego de monopli) si no que los USA detuvieran al tipo que dijo que en Ucrania iban a meter un bicho de mierda para matar deliberadamente a sus ciudadanos con el objetivo de que europa se baje los pantalones y se deje pinchar con la vacuna de los cojones.

Desde mi punto de vista, la custion economica es irrelveante cuando nos sueltan un puto virus que con dijo por ahi no se quien, son tan chapuceros que se les puede escapar de las manos y causar un daño incalculable en vidas humanas.

Y no digo que se hiciera o no anteriormente, yo lo que alucino es como detienen de esa forma al Cientfico-espia que se fue de la lengua y nos dijo los planes que habia para Ucrania(EUROPA)

Es que hasta el momento teniamos la evidencia en video, no se si lo habran quitado ya del youtube, pero parece que ya estan haciendo limpieza.

Es parecido a lo de Davi Kely, a el no le hicimos ni puto caso, tampoco vamos ha hacer caso del sacrificio del Dr. Joseph Moshe?


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El altruismo solo merece la pena si se benefician tus genes.
> 
> Los miembros de una misma especie son los más mortales competidores porque viven de los mismos recursos.
> 
> ...



Sin duda, putín, es asi de crudo.

Pero aunque por tonto que soy, me queda la esperanza de que la mayoria, consiga ver alguna vez que el camino que tomamos, no es el correcto, que el correcto es el de la razon y la realidad.

La lastima es que hay tanto miserable que tan miserable es su puta vida, que prefiera vivir esta mierda de matrix en vez de escoger su propia vida.

Que aunque resulte contradictorio por mi intento de luchar en favor de la mayoria, es posible que lo mejor sea que venga lo que tenga que venir, y que paguemos nuestra cobardia en masa. y digo cobardia que no es ignorancia por que me parece, que somos mayoria los que nos olemos la injusticia de lo que ocurre pero son insignificantes los que se rebelan realmente.

yo no se que es lo que puedo hacer. Mas que ir a pegarle un hachazo a algun conspiranoicamente sospechosos, y con eso embragar mi vida y probablemente, haber errado el tiro y haberselo hecho pagar al menos culpable de todo.

No se si me explico.


----------



## Pakirritina (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El altruismo solo merece la pena si se benefician tus genes.
> 
> Los miembros de una misma especie son los más mortales competidores porque viven de los mismos recursos.
> 
> ...



Precisamente ese individualismo exacerbado, el no sentirte miembro de una colectividad, la no solidaridad, nos va a llevar a la extinción, qué paradojas...
Pero pensandolo bien nos lo merecemos, lastima que no seamos elegantes, y nos vayamos a llevar con nosotros a medio planeta.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Nov 2009)

Está todo inventado. 
Echad un vistazo a ver si os suena de algo; y pensad en lo que dice de las indemnizaciones de aquel entonces y que pueden tener que ver con esto:

Now Legal Immunity for Swine flu Vaccine Makers


1979:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8mPl5jQyj_Q&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8mPl5jQyj_Q&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzD-TvV8sM4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzD-TvV8sM4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Postre:
Noticias En Positivo | España ensayará una vacuna contra la gripe A | Ciencia y Tecnología


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Sin duda, putín, es asi de crudo.
> 
> Pero aunque por tonto que soy, me queda la esperanza de que la mayoria, consiga ver alguna vez que el camino que tomamos, no es el correcto, que el correcto es el de la razon y la realidad.
> 
> ...




Olvídate de la mayoría, no seas iluso.
La mayoría no huele nada y les da igual, no se lo plantea.
Sigue con tu esfuerzo, quizás a la larga, pero no esperes nada de nadie así no te decepcionas.

Los del CNI y otros se deben partir de risa con nosotros.

Veremos que va pasando estos días.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Que aunque resulte contradictorio por mi intento de luchar en favor de la mayoria, es posible que lo mejor sea que venga lo que tenga que venir, y que paguemos nuestra cobardia en masa.



La inteligencia humana evolucionó así, eliminando a los que no piensan y no las ven venir. El necio deja que los ministros piensen por su salud y decidan lo que tiene que pasar con su cuerpo. Dan lástima pero es que los tontos se extinguen, es ley de vida.


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

De todas formas,

si lo de Ucrania ha sido un ataque provocado. La gente debe de ser consciente de ello, lo utilice , se rebele o no.

Tambien dabamos por sentado en un principio que la gente (europeos) se dejaria vacunar sin ningun tipo de protesta, pero como ya he comentado antes, es cada vez mas mutidudinaria su oposicion al invento.

Si pierdo la esperanza, perdere la ilusion por la vida y me dejare de ser lo que soy para convertirme en otro monstruo mas.

Gracias por los consejos (gracias sinceras), que los comprendo y continumente tengo la tentacion de rendirme, pero eso, vaciaria de sentido mi propia existencia.

Aunque tambien soy consciente, de que uno nunca sabe que postura va a tomar al dia siguiente...

PD: Seguid manteniendo con vida este hilo, almenos hasta que salga en nuestros medios desinformativos. Yo por el momento me voy a dormir, que mañana a las 7:00 tocan diana.


----------



## chimobayo (4 Nov 2009)

es lo que me encanta de este foro, no hay día que no nos vayamos a morir todos. 

No sé si ya estaba puesto, esto es información de la página de la OMS:
ç
*Virus gripal A (H1N1) 2009 pandémico — Ucrania*

El 28 de octubre de 2009, el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania informó a la OMS, a través de su oficina de la Organización en Ucrania, de que en la zona occidental del país se estaba registrando una cantidad inusual de casos de enfermedad respiratoria aguda (ERA) asociada a un aumento del número de hospitalizaciones y muertes. 
El 30 de octubre, el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania anunció que las pruebas de PCR con transcripción inversa habían confirmado la presencia del virus A (H1N1) 2009 pandémico en 11 de las 30 muestras obtenidas en pacientes con ERA de dos de las regiones más afectadas. Las pruebas se realizaron en dos laboratorios de Kyiv, uno de ellos el Centro Nacional de Gripe, y se efectuarán pruebas de confirmación en uno de los Centros Colaboradores de la OMS para la Gripe.
La situación está evolucionando rápidamente y se está registrando un número creciente de casos de ERA/síndrome gripal en las regiones de Ternopil, Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk, and Chernivtsi. La mayor transmisión en estas regiones se corresponde con un aumento de las hospitalizaciones y muertes asociadas con manifestaciones graves de ERA. 
Hasta el 30 de octubre se habían hospitalizado más de 2300 casos, entre ellos más de 1100 niños; 131 casos, 32 de ellos infantiles, han necesitado cuidados intensivos. Hasta el 31 de octubre se habían registrado 38 muertes asociadas a manifestaciones graves de ERA. El análisis preliminar de los datos epidemiológicos ha indicado que los casos graves y mortales han afectado sobre todo a adultos jóvenes (20 a 50 años) previamente sanos. Se ha comunicado que los casos graves y mortales han buscado atención médica 5 a 7 días después del inicio de los síntomas.
La experiencia internacional adquirida hasta ahora con respecto a la pandemia de gripe por (H1N1) 2009, sobre todo en el hemisferio sur, revela que los desenlaces clínicos desfavorables se asocian a un retraso en la búsqueda de atención sanitaria y un acceso limitado a las medidas de sostén. Además, también se ha demostrado que el virus puede causar una afectación pulmonar muy intensa y rápidamente progresiva cuyo tratamiento resulta muy difícil.
Las medidas de salud pública recomendadas por el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania para todo el país consisten en: distanciamiento social (cierre de escuelas y cancelación de concentraciones multitudinarias); potenciación de las actividades de vigilancia; aumento de las medidas higiénicas respiratorias, y continuación de la campaña de vacunación contra la gripe estacional entre los grupos de riesgo.
El Gobierno de Ucrania ha activado mecanismos de coordinación para responder a esta situación rápidamente cambiante, entre ellos la armonización de los planes de respuesta en todos los niveles administrativos.
En respuesta a la petición del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, la OMS enviará un equipo multidisciplinario integrado por expertos en coordinación en emergencias sanitarias, manejo de los casos, epidemiología, diagnóstico de laboratorio, logística y comunicación de riesgos que colaborará con las autoridades nacionales para mitigar el impacto de la pandemia.
Según se indica en el comunicado de la OMS de mayo de 2009, no hay motivos para restringir los viajes, puesto que ello no impediría la propagación de la enfermedad. 
Los viajeros pueden protegerse a sí mismos y a los demás siguiendo una serie de recomendaciones simples destinadas a evitar la propagación de la enfermedad, tales como la higiene respiratoria. Quienes se encuentren enfermos deben aplazar sus viajes, y los viajeros que regresen enfermos deben buscar atención médica. Estas recomendaciones son medidas prudentes que pueden reducir la propagación de muchas enfermedades transmisibles, y no solo del virus A (H1N1) 2009 pandémico.


----------



## chimobayo (4 Nov 2009)

Según dicen algunas webs se trataría de peste neumónica. 

Curioso, porque encontré esto en otra web: _Actualmente, debido a la mutación y a la resistencia a los antibióticos presentada por algunas cepas estudiadas, la Yersinia pestis entra en la categoría de posibles armas biológicas a utilizarse en una guerra. Históricamente, Pasteurella pestis fue una de las primeras armas biológicas utilizadas; cuenta la Historia que en 1346, los tártaros lanzaron cadáveres producto de la *peste* por sobre las murallas de la ciudad de Kaffa (actual Feodosiya, *Ucrania*) que se encontraba sitiada causando la casi desaparición de la ciudad.

_¿La historia se repite? ¿o es que se han iinspirado en ella? La conspiranoia está servida.


----------



## chimobayo (4 Nov 2009)

La web del ministerio de salud de Ucrania, ahí viene todo muy claro:

ÌÎÇ Óêðà¿íè - îô³ö³éíèé ñàéò


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

chimobayo dijo:


> La web del ministerio de salud de Ucrania, ahí viene todo muy claro:
> 
> ÌÎÇ Óêðà¿íè - îô³ö³éíèé ñàéò



Si que sabes idiomas  ponla así y nos enteramos todos.

Google Traductor


----------



## allseeyingeye (4 Nov 2009)

Es que paso de seguir estos hilos de descerabrados, por que yo ya me muevo a unos niveles metafisicos, que estas cosas me hastian

Asi que hacedme un resumen...

¿que coño pasa con lo de Ucrania?

¿Tiene algo que ver con lo que aquel caso del judio virologo, cuya exclusiva lance en BUrbUja.Info o no?

Por que como tenga algo que ver al final, habiendo puesto el link clave, ya en 20-ago-2009 exigo :

2 PONIES POTOKA

1 TITULO HONORIFICO que añadir al de "Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de la élite burbujista" blabla bla....


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icial-tras-decir-que-h1n1-era-un-bioarma.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

Que sí Allsee, que fuiste el primero. 
Estamos con el tema, tú tranquilo ya te avisamos si pasa algo, pero si puedes mira el partido de futbol Dinamo Kiev- InterMilan, luego nos explicas ( no sé cuando juegan supongo que mañana). 
Ya verás la que has liado :XX:


----------



## Bercipotecado (4 Nov 2009)

que digo yo, que si es virus, para que lo de las mascarillas? Que va a ser la nueva moda o que?

El dia que sepan como filtrar un virus, me bajare los pantalones y les dire, ahora si me pongo la mascarilla....

De toda la vida las mascarillas fueron para filtrar bacterias y metales solidos, o eso fue lo que a mi me enseñaron, pero vamos segun esta la educacion capaz que era informacion para borregos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

Lo triste de todo, es que uno se tenga que informar por los medios futbolísticos de lo que pasa en Ucrania.
Al parecer se han agotado todas las mascarillas en Ucrania.

" Ucraina: el Inter visita el dep. de Neurocirugía 
Martes, 03 Noviembre 2009 15:22:22 

KIEV - El Inter ha aceptado la invitación de la organización humanitaria Onlus 'Soleterre', que trabaja para combatir los problemas de los niños en diferentes partes del mundo, y esta mañana una delegación nerazzurra compuesta por la Sra Bedy Moratti, el director general, Ernesto Paolillo y Luis Figo ha visitado el departamento de neurocirugía de la Academia de las Ciencias. En los últimos doce meses, cerca de 2.000 niños han sido ingresados en este departamento y parece más que una hipótesis el hecho de que la tragedia de Chernobyl sigue repercutiendo en el número de tumores infantiles. La realidad es que las escasas posibilidades económicas, las estructuras sanitarias que no permiten diagnósticos precoces y el escaso número de oncólogos en la zona hacen que la tasa de mortalidad para esta patología, sea más alta que la de Italia. *Hoy en día, en Ucraina hace falta material básico, como las mascarillas, que se han agotado debido al miedo por contagiarse por el virus H1N1*. Por eso, hasta el 20 de noviembre, 'Soleterre' organiza una campaña social 'Non chiudere gli occhi davanti al cancro', (no cierres los ojos ante el cáncer) con el fin de reducir el número de niños ucranianos enfermos de cáncer. Lo único que tenéis que hacer es enviar un sms al número 48542. El coste del mensaje será de 2 euros. Campaña vigente en territorio italiano."

F.C. Internazionale Milano


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

"Ucrania hará casi 100 millones de máscaras médicas 
El gobierno proporcionará cerca de 100 millones de máscaras médicas para el público, el primer ministro Yulia Tymoshenko dijo hoy al hablar en la Rada Suprema de Ucrania. 

"Hemos estado en la reserva de 10,95 millones de metros de gasa médica, que es suficiente para que 98,55 millones máscaras médicas. La reserva de estado entero de gasa médica fue lanzado hace tres días y hoy en día las máscaras están cosidos en todas las regiones. Podemos hacer el doble de muchas máscaras que las personas en Ucrania. Por otra parte, dada la capacidad de cada oblast, que los gobernadores regionales tienen a su cargo, en diez días, y hemos estado cosiendo para dos, seremos capaces de hacer todas estas máscaras , "Yulia Tymoshenko hizo hincapié. 

El Primer Ministro añadió que decenas de millones de habitantes de un solo uso de las máscaras han sido compradas y están siendo utilizadas hoy en día. 

Yulia Tymoshenko destacó también que las máscaras de gasa son mucho más eficientes, ya que pueden ser reutilizados si uno sigue las normas de higiene adecuadas."

Google Traductor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

" Jefe de Gabinete se reúne el avión suizo con Tamiflu en Boryspil 
Esta noche, el AN-12 un avión de carga de Suiza ha llegado al aeropuerto de Boryspil llevar antiviral Tamiflu a Ucrania. El primer ministro Yulia Tymoshenko, Jefe del Estado Mayor del Presidente Vira Ulyanchenko y Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Petro Poroshenko han llegado al aeropuerto a recibir la carga. 

. "El Presidente de Ucrania valora enormemente la rápida aplicación de sus NSDC y las instrucciones para recibir asistencia a Ucrania en la lucha contra las epidemias de gripe por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores", dijo el jefe del Estado Mayor Presidencial Vira Ulyanchenko. En nombre del Jefe de Estado, expresó su agradecimiento al Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores para el trabajo eficiente. "Me gustaría felicitar a Ucrania en el hecho de que los productos que realmente necesitamos fueron entregados en un período tan corto de tiempo", dijo Vira Ulyanchenko. 

Jefe de Gabinete del Presidente expresó su esperanza de que la llegada de la carga de hoy es sólo el primer paso en la prestación de una asistencia eficaz a Ucrania en la lucha contra la epidemia. 

Vira Ulyanchenko También recordó que hoy el presidente Victor Yushchenko hizo un llamamiento para la asistencia a Ucrania al Presidente de la Comisión Europea, el Secretario General de la OTAN, los dirigentes de Bielorrusia, Moldavia, Polonia, Rumania, Eslovaquia, Estados Unidos y Hungría. 

Según su parte de la ayuda humanitaria, como la máscara, ya ha sido entregado en la región de Lviv, en el marco de la cooperación entre esta región y algunas regiones de Polonia. "Esperamos que vamos a ver esas medidas realizadas por nuestros amigos de otros", dijo Vira Ulyanchenko. 

El Jefe de Gabinete también dio las gracias a Hoffmann-La Roche Ltd, para proveer a Ucrania Tamiflu para un precio tan bajo (67 grivnas por paquete) e hizo hincapié en que cualquier ventas especulativas de la droga es inaceptable (la droga del día de hoy se distribuirá exclusivamente en los hospitales) . "

Google Traductor

Todavía no se sabe que virus es, pero el dia 2 noviembre ya recibieron un avión con Tamiflú gentileza de Roche.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Seguimos sin escuchar ni palabra en los medios nacionales...

Más allá de lo que sea que esté pasando en Ucrania, lo realmente novedoso es el silencio informativo.


----------



## El río de la vida (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Seguimos sin escuchar ni palabra en los medios nacionales...
> 
> Más allá de lo que sea que esté pasando en Ucrania, lo realmente novedoso es el silencio informativo.




Es que Ucrania es como Teruel; no existe.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Nov 2009)

> recibieron un avión con Tamiflú gentileza de Roche



Hombre, gentileza lo que se dice gentileza... ellos lo sirven; la gentileza viene del bolsillo de los ucranianos. Como aqui, como en todas partes ( óyese un "goendios" de fondo... )


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

YouTube - URGENT Evidence of HOLDING BACK VACCINE TO CREATE PANIC It is my DUTY to WARN PEOPLE


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

El río de la vida dijo:


> Es que Ucrania es como Teruel; no existe.



Joder, con la pedazo de primera ministra que tienen, yo sacaria una noticia de ellos a la semana por lo menos...


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El altruismo solo merece la pena si se benefician tus genes.
> 
> Los miembros de una misma especie son los más mortales competidores porque viven de los mismos recursos.
> 
> ...



El problema es que no hay consciencia de especie.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Joder, con la pedazo de primera ministra que tienen, yo sacaria una noticia de ellos a la semana por lo menos...



Está muy bien, como nuestra vicepresidenta.


----------



## eleztrico (4 Nov 2009)

Como comenté ayer las noticias interesantes están en la prensa deportiva 

No entiendo como por un lado ponen esto y en las noticias siguen sin informar, tampoco entiendo que no se informe cuando les favorece la noticia para que se vacunen más personas.
Y no me digais que es po rno crear alarma cuando con Mexico estaban todo el día dandole a la noticia.

Mascarillas contra la Gripe A en un partido vital para el Inter
Los de Mourinho quedarían con un pie fuera de la Champions en caso de perder en Kiev en un duelo marcado por la psicosis en Ucrania por el virus H1N1
Eto’o y sus compañeros se entrenaron ayer en Kiev


El Inter, colista del Grupo F con sólo tres puntos, se juega hoy buena parte de sus aspiraciones de seguir vivo en la presente edición de la Champions en el estadio Valeri Lobanovsky de Kiev en medio de un ambiente de marcada preocupación por la propagación de la Gripe A en Ucrania. El alcalde de Kiev,Leonid Chernovetsky, había pedido que el encuentro se disputara a puerta cerrada por las 22 muertes que ya se han registrado en el país como consecuencia del virus y la *hospitalización de otras 255.000 personas*. Finalmente, el gabinete de crisis creado para la ocasión decidió que el partido se jugara a puerta abierta, aunque en la entrada del estadio se repartirán mascarillas como medida preventiva.

Los jugadores del Inter comprobaron nada más llegar al aeropuerto la psicosis que existe en Ucrania ya que los policías que les escoltaron llevaban puesta la mascarilla. Al temor por el contagio del virus hay que añadir otro factor de gran incomodidad como es el frío. Los interistas se encontraron con una temperatura muy gélida y se espera que el partido se dispute a dos grados bajo cero.


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Está muy bien, como nuestra vicepresidenta.



Gallina vieja hace buen caldo... :cook:
:XX:


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Como comenté ayer las noticias interesantes están en la prensa deportiva
> 
> No entiendo como por un lado ponen esto y en las noticias siguen sin informar, tampoco entiendo que no se informe cuando les favorece la noticia para que se vacunen más personas.
> Y no me digais que es po rno crear alarma cuando con Mexico estaban todo el día dandole a la noticia.
> ...



Y de lo poco que dicen, lo dicen respecto al H1N1 solamente.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Puede que sea una maniobra política, puede que sea un complot, puede que sea real y natural, puede...

Lo que no puede ser, y no es normal, es el silencio mediático. Pero nada normal.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Hombre, gentileza lo que se dice gentileza... ellos lo sirven; la gentileza viene del bolsillo de los ucranianos. Como aqui, como en todas partes ( óyese un "goendios" de fondo... )



Misión cumplida! A timar al siguiente...

Habrá algún líder íntegro que se niegue a gastar millones en un placebo no ya inútil sino pernicioso? 

Para mi la gripe A es la prueba del algodón para la integridad del liderazgo de un pais.


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

La peste neumónica se ha cobrado *1.500 vidas en Ucrania*
1. Noviembre de 2009 | Desde el | Categoría: Noticias, Nuestro Mundo

Cerca de 1500 personas han muerto durante la última semana en Ucrania. Como se ha señalado por algunos médicos, la razón – la peste neumónica. Las altas temperaturas desde el primer día, una sensación de ardor en el pecho, el deseo de bebidas frías y náuseas – todos estos síntomas son aterradoras. La gente se muere por unos pocos días. El virus no ha sido tratada en nuestro país. Andrew Makrush, médico jefe de uno de los hospitales Ternopil cree que sólo en el Ternopil mató a más de 1000 personas.

Los datos sobre las muertes en masa ya confirmada en el Ministerio de Salud, pero la cifra es más baja – 500-600 ciudadanos. *Ucrania a merced de una enfermedad desconocida – un hecho.*
Traducido de aqui:
???????? ???? ?????? 1500 ?????? ? ??????? - ???????


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Andrew Makrush, médico jefe de uno de los hospitales Ternopil*cree que* sólo en el Ternopil mató a más de 1000 personas.



Pues yo "creo que" a este señor se le da mejor abrir la boca que hacer su trabajo y contar sus muertos. Sus motivos tendrá para hablar sin saber de lo que habla...

Lo mejor de la "noticia" es este comentario:

че за бред, нифига это не правда​
os dejo que lo traduzcáis


----------



## josemazgz (4 Nov 2009)

¿Por qué no hacen nada con las pandemias reales?

Millón y medio de niños mueren cada año por diarrea


----------



## josemazgz (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> че за бред, нифига это не правда​
> os dejo que lo traduzcáis




El traductor no entiende "нифига" 




> O para el delirio, Nifiga no es cierto.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Nov 2009)

Puedes dar otra fuente de la muerte de 15000 personas? ... No digo que no me lo crea pero seria bueno contrastar...


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

*Verdad conspiranoica: Los chips se publicitan por TV y se introducirán en los medicamentos*
Las versiones conspiranoicas y aquello que pocos creían como posible, ya está sucediendo: el plan para insertar microchips subcutáneos para establecer un control sobre la población está en marcha. Con la excusa de contar con un control sobre la expansión de la falsa pandemia de la gripe A, empresas que desarrollan microchips ya ofrecen (hasta por TV) productos para recordar a los pacientes tomar su medicación, para guardar sus datos o para comunicarse con las fuerzas de seguridad en caso de ser necesario. El temido NWO sigue firme en su avance.
Ver[tt_news]=130614&cHash=339e349b30 

Esas pandemias no son rentables josemagz, ni se informa de ellas. Como si no existieran y a nosotros nos dan igual, total, no las vamos a sufrir. El que esta arriba y es privilegiado se olvida rápidamente de los de abajo. Espero que no sea una ley natural. Es triste que suceda entre humanos.


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

Se me olvido el vídeo: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UDhDrFrs7as&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UDhDrFrs7as&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> El traductor no entiende "нифига"



Es jerga y quiere decir "nada", o mas bien "ni una hostia". фига significa coño.

Este otro comentario es mas explícito:

Журналюг на мыло. Из-за таких и паника в народе. На все идут лишь бы рейтинг поднять. Козлы!​
Como ves los ucranianos no son tan inocentes como muchos de nuestros foreros y hacen gala de un experto cinismo respecto a todo lo que viene de la prensa y del poder.


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Nov 2009)

La burbuja conspiranoica de lo de Ucrania que habéis creado más que explotar se está desinflando hora a hora...


----------



## josemazgz (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es jerga y quiere decir "nada", o mas bien "ni una hostia". фига significa coño.



No jodas que en ucraniano "coño" es "фига"---> "figa" :8:


----------



## Pakirritina (4 Nov 2009)

WHO takes over the Ukraine: eyewitnesses say no pandemic


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> No jodas que en ucraniano "coño" es "фига"---> "figa" :8:



Si, son muy latinos ellos 

Bueno, este os lo traduzco yo porque el automático se os va a atascar en algunas palabras:


Журналюг на мыло. Из-за таких и паника в народе. На все идут лишь бы рейтинг поднять. Козлы!​
Periodista comprado para sembrar pánico entre la gente. Todo les vale con tal de aumentar la audiencia. Cabrones!​


----------



## Pakirritina (4 Nov 2009)

SHOCK! Epidemic of pneumonic plague in Ukraine? (updated at 05:39 pm)
Ministry of Health has not established the exact diagnosis of the epidemic disease in the western regions of Ukraine. Health Minister Vasyl Knyazevich has given information about spread of diseases in the Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk and Lviv Regions today at the meeting of Cabinet of Ministers. 

According to the Minister, the World Health Organization is ready to render assistance to Ukrainian experts and the Ministry of Health in order to establish the cause of death and development of disease flu in the Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk and Lviv Regions. 

"We are working at receiving the vaccine against influenza A (H1N1) also", - said Vasily Knyazevich and asked the Ministry of Foreign Affairs to render assistance. 

Answering question of Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko about the definition of the specific nature of the disease, the head of the Ministry of Health said: "The nature of infections is viral one. But at the moment it is not defined, is it the Californian influenza H1N1, or it is our seasonal influenza. To date, there is no precise diagnosis." 

In turn, First Deputy Prime Minister Olexander Turchynov urged "not to slow in the matter, and hold a conference tomorrow," and noted that preliminary information about the nature of infections will be received tonight. 

According to the Minister of Health, to date, 12 adults have died in the Ternopil Region. "There are problems, people of working age 20-45 years are sick, there is a problem with pregnant women (we have the death in the Ivano-Frankivsk and Ternopil Regions), 17 patients remain in the grave condition, 4 of them have artificial pulmonary ventilation", - said Vasily Knyazevych. 

According to the Minister, leading international experts, particularly from Russia and Europe, will be involving into establishing the diagnosis. 

He noted that the Ivano-Frankivsk region reached the epidemic threshold. 6 deaths are registered there which are related to this situation. Also, the Minister of Health noted that the climatic and temperature conditions in the Ternopil Region did not lead to the development of disease in these regions. 

In turn, Yulia Tymoshenko ordered before the end of today's meeting of the government to bring her all the data, the estimates associated with the epidemic disease as a draft form. She also ordered Oleksander Turchynov to consider the issue of informing the public through the video and broadcast that person should avoid work and study if he has signs of cold, and urgently appeal to the doctor. 

In addition, Prime Minister instructed the Ministry of Health to send special circulars, which contain instructions for the doctors in this situation, to all hospitals of Ukraine, and to explore the amount of necessary additional funding to counteract an outbreak of viral diseases in the western areas. 

In connection with the spread of flu quarantine has been declared in schools in the Ternopil and Ivano-Frankivsk Regions. 

04:10 p.m. Despite the fact that doctors do not state that epidemic of swine flu has started in Ukraine, the facts speak for themselves: a man died in Transcarpathia. Precisely swine flu killed him. 

According to reports, a week ago the man returned from Saint Petersburg, where he was on a business trip, with symptoms of cold, but sought medical treatment only when the health condition was already critical: there were complications in the form of inflammation of the lungs and pulmonary edema. 

Doctors and specialists of the Transcarpathian regional sanitary-epidemiological station previously recognized swine flu as the cause of death, but in connection with the complexity of the final laboratory tests the cause of death of the man has not yet succeeded, reports Obozrevatel. 

Another patient with symptoms of swine flu has been hospitalized to regional infectious diseases hospital in Uzhhorod. The resident of Koritnyany village, Uzhhorod district recently returned from Moscow, and felt a deterioration of health. Doctors are confident due to the timely treatment the patient will recover. 

Today in Uzhhorod a press conference is planned to be held involving specialists of the Office of Health and State Administration. It will be held at 03:30 a.m. in the regional center of health. 

As MIGnews.com.ua correspondent has learned, a group of specialists of Transcarpathian regional sanitary-epidemiological station has left for investigation of a fatal case in Volovets village, whence the deceased comes from. Doctors say that it would be too difficult to confirm the presence of swine influenza in the region - in Ukraine there are no special methods and technical capabilities, Vitaly Logos, MIGnews.com.ua correspondent reports. 

An epidemic of A/H1N1 influenza may appear in November in Ukraine, told the director of the Ukrainian Center of influenza and acute respiratory infections Olexander Hrynevich. "Most likely, it will appear when the weather deteriorates. People will be cold”,- said Hrynevich. 

05:22 p.m. 21 people have died in three western regions of Ukraine, according to preliminary data, of pneumonia, ForUm reports. Swine influenza has not been found, but the final results will be known in two days, when the additional tests will be spent in London. 

Olexandr Hrynevich assured that Ukrainian epidemiologists have been prepared for the epidemic of influenza A/H1N1, reports ForUm. According to him, the state has reserves of disinfection means, necessary tests to identify A/H1N1 have been purchased, places for treatment of patients have been prepared. Hrynevich suggests that an epidemic of swine flu may start soon in Ukraine. 

Today, on October 29, it has become known about another case of death from pneumonia in Chernivtsi. Ministry of Health calls on all citizens if symptoms of influenza or other acute respiratory viral diseases appear, go to hospital immediately. 

Due to the epidemiological situation the trip of President Victor Yushchenko to the Lviv Region may fail, Glavred cites the chief state sanitary doctor of the Lviv region Roman Pavliv as saying. 

On Saturday, October 31, business trip of President of Ukraine to the Lviv Region is planned to be on the occasion of the establishment of the West Ukrainian National Republic. 

Three members of Ukraine’s embassies are being checked by doctors on influenza A (H1N1), Foreign Minister Petro Poroshenko reported. "There was information that the three officials of embassies are suspected of being ill with virus A (H1N1). All necessary facilities were provided for treatment and diagnostics," - he said. 

Petro Poroshenko said that the Foreign Ministry established a fund for immediate disbursement of funds for treatment in cases where the health of members of diplomatic missions of Ukraine is under threat. The Ministry is also developing mechanisms for temporary insurance for diplomats working in countries where the epidemiological threat or an emergency for their social protection are declared, Ukrainian News reported. 

05:39 p.m. Doctors are calling on citizens not to vaccinate against influenza, because such vaccination in the midst of the epidemic may injure the health, coordinator of epidemic influenza in Lviv Miron Borysevich claimed at a press conference, proUA.com reports. 

"When an outbreak of influenza begins, nobody is being vaccinated. From the point of view of epidemiology this can not be done because it is harmful. It may harm the patient," - he said. 

At the same time, doctors advise not to communicate with people who are sick. If you have to contact with sick people, use flu masks. 

A closed meeting has been held in Ivano-Frankivsk, at which participants agreed that epidemic of the so-called "pneumonic plague" is being spread throughout Ukraine. But the problem is its form is unknown, it is ATYPICAL nobody knows how to treat it. 

PNEUMONIC PLAGUE has an acute course than other forms, over and is accompanied by a very high mortality rate. The incubation period of primary pneumonic plague rarely exceeds more than 1-4 days. It begins, as a rule, suddenly - with shivering, fever, headache, myalgia, weakness, nausea. The symptoms of pneumonia - cough with phlegm, chest pain, shortness of breath - usually appear on the second day of the disease. Blood spitting, growing respiratory disorders, heart failure, respiratory failure, shock are being observed. In primary pneumonic plague phlegm usually is watery or mucinous, foamy, with blood or visibly bloody. 

A secondary pneumonic plague occurs as interstitial pneumonia. Phlegm is scanty and more dense and viscous than in primary pulmonary plague. It is believed that in this regard, patients are less contagious. 

As a reminder, yesterday, on October 28 flu epidemic in the Ternopil Region, which had appeared a week ago, mowed down nearly 10,000 of residents. Moreover - unknown virus has already killed seven people. Ministry of Health has confirmed 20 deaths from pneumonia in Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk and Lviv Regions. By Yulia Makoveeva, MIGnews.com.ua


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SHOCK! Epidemic of pneumonic plague in Ukraine? (updated at 05:39 pm)


----------



## Pakirritina (4 Nov 2009)

Eventos 




/ / 29.10.2009 / / 12:54 / /
SHOCK! Epidemia de peste neumónica en Ucrania? (actualizado a 05:39 pm)
Ministerio de Salud no ha establecido el diagnóstico exacto de la epidemia en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania. El ministro de Salud Vasyl Knyazevich ha dado información sobre la propagación de enfermedades en la Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk y Lviv Regiones hoy en la reunión de Gabinete de Ministros. 

Según el Ministro, la Organización Mundial de la Salud está dispuesta a prestar asistencia a los expertos ucranianos y el Ministerio de Salud, a fin de establecer la causa de la muerte y el desarrollo de la enfermedad de la gripe en el Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk y Regiones de Lviv. 

"Estamos trabajando en la recepción de la vacuna contra la gripe A (H1N1) también", - dijo Vasily Knyazevich y pidió al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores para prestar asistencia. 

Responder a la pregunta del Primer Ministro Yulia Tymoshenko sobre la definición de la naturaleza específica de la enfermedad, el jefe del Ministerio de Salud dijo: "La naturaleza es una de las infecciones virales. Pero por el momento no está definido, es el californiano de la gripe H1N1, o es nuestra la gripe estacional. Hasta la fecha, no existe un diagnóstico preciso ". 

A su vez, el primer viceprimer ministro Olexander Turchynov instó a "no retrasar en la materia, y celebrar una conferencia de mañana", y señaló que la información preliminar sobre la naturaleza de las infecciones se recibirá esta noche. 

Según el Ministro de Salud, hasta la fecha, 12 adultos han muerto en la región de Ternopil. "Hay problemas, las personas en edad de trabajar 20-45 años está enfermo, hay un problema con las mujeres embarazadas (se produce la muerte en la Ivano-Frankivsk, Ternopil y Regiones), 17 pacientes permanecen en el estado de gravedad, 4 de ellos han la ventilación pulmonar artificial ", - dijo Vasily Knyazevych. 

Según el Ministro, los principales expertos internacionales, en particular de Rusia y de Europa, será la participación en establecer el diagnóstico. 

Señaló que la región de Ivano-Frankivsk alcanzado el umbral epidémico. 6 muertes registradas allí que se relacionan con esta situación. Además, el Ministro de Salud señaló que las condiciones climáticas y de temperatura en la región de Ternopil no dio lugar al desarrollo de la enfermedad en estas regiones. 

A su vez, Yulia Tymoshenko ordenó antes del final de la sesión de hoy del gobierno para llevarla a todos los datos, los cálculos relacionados con la epidemia de la enfermedad como una forma de proyecto. También ordenó Oleksander Turchynov para examinar la cuestión de informar al público a través de la emisión de vídeo y que la persona debe evitar trabajar y estudiar si tiene signos de frío, y un llamamiento urgente al médico. 

Además, el Primer Ministro dio instrucciones al Ministerio de Salud para que envíe circulares especiales, que contienen instrucciones para los médicos en esta situación, a todos los hospitales de Ucrania, y para explorar el importe de la financiación adicional necesaria para contrarrestar un brote de enfermedades virales en el oeste zonas. 

En relación con la propagación de la cuarentena de la gripe ha sido declarada en las escuelas de la Ternopil y Ivano-Frankivsk Regiones. 

04:10 p.m. A pesar del hecho de que los médicos no indican que la epidemia de gripe porcina se ha iniciado en Ucrania, los hechos hablan por sí mismas: un hombre murió en Transcarpacia. Precisamente, la gripe porcina mató. 

Según los informes, hace una semana el hombre regresaba de San Petersburgo, donde fue en viaje de negocios, con síntomas de resfriado, pero que recibir tratamiento médico sólo cuando el estado de salud ya era crítica: hubo complicaciones en forma de inflamación de la los pulmones y edema pulmonar. 

Los médicos y especialistas de la Estación Regional de Transcarpacia Sanitario y Epidemiológico reconocido previamente la gripe porcina como la causa de la muerte, sino en relación con la complejidad de las pruebas de laboratorio definitiva la causa de la muerte del hombre no ha logrado aún, los informes Obozrevatel. 

Otro paciente con síntomas de la gripe porcina ha sido hospitalizado al Hospital Regional de enfermedades infecciosas en Uzhhorod. El residente de la aldea de Koritnyany, distrito de Uzhhorod acaba de regresar de Moscú, y sintió un deterioro de la salud. Los médicos están confiados por el tratamiento oportuno del paciente se recuperará. 

Hoy en Uzhhorod una conferencia de prensa está previsto que se celebre la participación de especialistas de la Oficina de Salud y la Administración del Estado. Se llevará a cabo a las 03:30 horas, en el centro regional de salud. 

Como corresponsal de MIGnews.com.ua ha aprendido, un grupo de especialistas de Transcarpacia regionales estación sanitaria-epidemiológica ha dejado para la investigación de un caso fatal en la aldea de Volovets, de donde proviene la persona fallecida. Los médicos dicen que sería muy difícil confirmar la presencia de la influenza porcina en la región - en Ucrania no hay métodos especiales y las capacidades técnicas, Vitaly Logos, informa el corresponsal MIGnews.com.ua. 

Una epidemia de la gripe H1N1 puede aparecer en noviembre en Ucrania, dijo el director del Centro Ucraniano de la influenza y las infecciones respiratorias agudas Olexander Hrynevich. "Lo más probable es que van a aparecer cuando el clima se deteriora. La gente va a estar frío", - dijo Hrynevich. 

05:22 p.m. 21 personas han muerto en tres regiones occidentales de Ucrania, según datos preliminares, de la neumonía, los informes del Foro. La influenza porcina no se ha encontrado, pero los resultados finales se conocerán en dos días, cuando las pruebas adicionales se gastarán en Londres. 

Olexandr Hrynevich aseguró que los epidemiólogos de Ucrania se han preparado para la epidemia de la gripe H1N1, los informes del Foro. Según él, el Estado dispone de reservas de los medios de desinfección, las pruebas necesarias para identificar A/H1N1 han sido comprados, lugares para el tratamiento de los pacientes han sido preparados. Hrynevich sugiere que una epidemia de gripe porcina puede empezar pronto en Ucrania. 

Hoy en día, el 29 de octubre, se ha sabido de otro caso de muerte por neumonía en Chernivtsi. Ministerio de Salud pide a todos los ciudadanos si los síntomas de la gripe u otras enfermedades respiratorias agudas virales aparece, vaya al hospital inmediatamente. 

Debido a la situación epidemiológica, el viaje del presidente Victor Yushchenko, a la región de Lviv puede fallar, Glavred cita el jefe médico del estado sanitario de la región de Lviv romana Pavliv diciendo. 

El sábado, 31 de octubre de viaje de negocios del Presidente de Ucrania a la región de Lviv está previsto que en el momento de la creación de la República Nacional de Ucrania Occidental. 

Tres miembros de las embajadas de Ucrania están siendo examinados por los médicos de la gripe A (H1N1), Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores informó de Petro Poroshenko. "No había información de que los tres funcionarios de las embajadas se sospecha que están enfermos con el virus A (H1N1). Todas las instalaciones necesarias se proporcionan para el tratamiento y el diagnóstico," - dijo. 

Petro Poroshenko, dijo que el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores estableció un fondo para el desembolso inmediato de fondos para el tratamiento en los casos en que la salud de los miembros de misiones diplomáticas de Ucrania está en peligro. El Ministerio también está desarrollando mecanismos para el seguro temporal para los diplomáticos que trabajan en países donde se declaró la amenaza epidemiológica o de urgencia, para su protección social, Noticias de Ucrania informó. 

05:39 p.m. Los médicos hacen un llamado a los ciudadanos de no vacunar contra la influenza, ya que dicha vacunación en medio de la epidemia puede perjudicar la salud, el coordinador de la influenza epidémica en Lviv Miron Borysevich afirmó en una conferencia de prensa, informes proUA.com. 

"Cuando un brote de gripe comienza, nadie está vacunado. Desde el punto de vista de la epidemiología de esta no se puede hacer porque es perjudicial. Se puede dañar al paciente", - dijo. 

Al mismo tiempo, los médicos no aconsejan para comunicarse con personas que están enfermas. Si usted tiene que ponerse en contacto con personas enfermas, las máscaras de la gripe uso. 

Una sesión se ha celebrado en Ivano-Frankivsk, en el que los participantes acordaron que la epidemia de la llamada "peste neumónica" se está extendiendo en toda Ucrania. Pero el problema es su forma es desconocido, nadie sabe cómo es atípico para tratarla. 

La peste neumónica tiene un curso agudo que otras formas, a lo largo y está acompañada por una tasa de mortalidad muy alta. El período de incubación de la peste neumónica primaria rara vez supera los más de 1-4 días. Se inicia, por regla general, de repente - con escalofríos, fiebre, cefalea, mialgia, debilidad, náuseas. Los síntomas de la neumonía - tos con flema, dolor de pecho, falta de aire - por lo general aparecen en el segundo día de la enfermedad. Escupir sangre, cada vez más trastornos respiratorios, insuficiencia cardíaca, insuficiencia respiratoria, shock están siendo observados. En la peste neumónica primaria suele ser la flema acuosa o mucinoso, espumosa, con sangre o con sangre visible. 

La peste neumónica secundaria se produce como neumonía intersticial. Flema es escasa y más denso y viscoso que en la peste pulmonar primaria. Se cree que en este sentido, los pacientes son menos contagiosas. 

Como recordatorio, de ayer, el 28 de octubre fLU epidemia en la región de Ternopil, que había aparecido hace una semana, abatidos cerca de 10.000 de los residentes. Por otra parte - virus desconocido ha matado ya a siete personas. Ministerio de Salud ha confirmado 20 muertes por neumonía en Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk y Regiones de Lviv. Por Yulia Makoveeva, MIGnews.com.ua


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

la desinformación está servida, epidemia?? o cortina de humo???


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

Esperemos acontecimientos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Jojo! mas comentarios... estos ucranianos de tontos ni un pelo!

Мрази!Какого хуя такое дерьмо писать?Хорош пугать народ​
Escoria! Para qué cojones escribe esa mierda? Qué bonito asustar a la gente​


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cB-UFX6HWO0&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cB-UFX6HWO0&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## explorador (4 Nov 2009)

hoy he encontrado un buen motivo para no creer a Sor Teresa Focades, al final es acojonante como a la gente le gusta ser protagonista.


----------



## eleztrico (4 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> *Verdad conspiranoica: Los chips se publicitan por TV y se introducirán en los medicamentos*
> Las versiones conspiranoicas y aquello que pocos creían como posible, ya está sucediendo: el plan para insertar microchips subcutáneos para establecer un control sobre la población está en marcha. Con la excusa de contar con un control sobre la expansión de la falsa pandemia de la gripe A, empresas que desarrollan microchips ya ofrecen (hasta por TV) productos para recordar a los pacientes tomar su medicación, para guardar sus datos o para comunicarse con las fuerzas de seguridad en caso de ser necesario. El temido NWO sigue firme en su avance.
> Ver[tt_news]=130614&cHash=339e349b30
> 
> Esas pandemias no son rentables josemagz, ni se informa de ellas. Como si no existieran y a nosotros nos dan igual, total, no las vamos a sufrir. El que esta arriba y es privilegiado se olvida rápidamente de los de abajo. Espero que no sea una ley natural. Es triste que suceda entre humanos.



Una de las cosas más extrañas me parecía lo del chip pero en realidad es algo que se está usando ya. Muchos empresarios se los implantan por el tema de los secuestros ya que uno de los usos más interesantes es el rastreo/seguimiento(Tracking) que permiten realizar. Es accesible para cualquiera la página de Verichip donde hay información de los usos actuales.

Implantar un chip de estos ahora nos parece una barbaridad pero dentro de no mucho tiempo será inevitable, siempre nos han querido tener controlados y según avanza la tecnología "los jefes" ,sean quienes sean, van teniendo elementos más fiables. Todos tenemos DNI, supongo que la implantación sería en contra de las libertades comparado a cuando no lo había. En el caso de los chips como en cualquier otra cosa si las autoridades dicen que es obligatorio pues nos lo vamos a poner y punto. Si eso es lo necesario para que nos dejasen en paz con sus tonterias de vacunacines masivas y paranoias globales me ponía el chip ahora mismo, pero es evidente que también puede ser utilizado para todo lo contrario y no quiero pensar en lo que podría significar "todo lo contrario" pero podrían saber hasta el tiempo que tardamos en cagar.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> hoy he encontrado un buen motivo para no creer a Sor Teresa Focades, al final es acojonante como a la gente le gusta ser protagonista.



¿Y el motivo es...?


----------



## explorador (4 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> ¿Y el motivo es...?



hombre, porque a una monja que le gusta tanto el protagonismo, como para viajar a Venezuela a uan rueda de prensa del gobierno populista venezolano, pues que quieres que te diga, dime con quien andas, y te dire como eres.


----------



## Lladó (4 Nov 2009)

A quiénes pedían fuentes oficiales, aquí cuelgo otra vez el recuento de enfermos y fallecidos a día 1 de noviembre en la web del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania (hoy no les funciona el servidor así que no se pueden buscar datos más actualizados):

Google Translate



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Jojo! mas comentarios... estos ucranianos de tontos ni un pelo!
> 
> Мрази!Какого хуя такое дерьмо писать?Хорош пугать народ​
> Escoria! Para qué cojones escribe esa mierda? Qué bonito asustar a la gente​



Puestos a poner comentarios de gente anónima, en otros foros también hay gente que comenta que es aún más grave de lo que se está diciendo oficialmente, que los médicos tienen prohibido hablar de la enfermedad real y tienen que hablar de H1N1, que se está rociando algunas ciudades de noche, que en Lviv hay patrullas nocturnas, que la mayoría de estudiantes extranjeros se han ido del país... Hay comentarios para todos los gustos.

De hecho, es que si te lees las noticias que llegan de allí, es el propio Gobierno quien intenta tranquilizar a la gente, que no es tan grave y que todo lo demás son rumores difundidos por sus oponentes políticos. Bueno, eso es lo que dicen a la prensa, porque luego piden de rodillas a todos los países de su alrededor que les ayuden a combatir la epidemia.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> A quiénes pedían fuentes oficiales, aquí cuelgo otra vez el recuento de enfermos y fallecidos a día 1 de noviembre en la web del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania (hoy no les funciona el servidor así que no se pueden buscar datos más actualizados):



Supongamos que las autoridades ucranianas no manipulan y que los datos son ciertos.

Como se comprenderá, sin comparar estos datos con los de años anteriores no se pueden emitir juicios sobre la anormalidad de las cifras.

También falta un dato esencial: qué porcentaje de fallecidos había sido previamente vacunado? A ver si son muertes por sepsia iatrogénica y por eso se cargan las culpas a un virus fantasioso...


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Columpio_Asesino (4 Nov 2009)

¿Alguien puede hacer un resumen? Porque en este hilo es imposible enterarse de nada por culpa de los de siempre.


----------



## Lladó (4 Nov 2009)

En Prisonplanet tienen un* artículo bastante completo para quien quiera ponerse al día* sin leerse todo el hilo, enumerando todas las versiones, contradicciones y teorías, con fuentes.

Alex Jones’ Prison Planet.com Swine Flu, Mystery Virus Or Pure Hype: What Is Going On In Ukraine?

Siguiendo con las noticias, *9 expertos de la OMS se quedan en Ucrania* para ayudar en el análisis y diagnóstico de las zonas más afectadas por la epidemia y con los casos más graves.

También se han enviado *muestras a un laboratorio de Londres* para clasificar el virus con exactitud.

WHO | Pandemic (H1N1) 2009, Ukraine - update 1

La Fox confirmaba ayer que Eslovaquia ha cerrado 2 de sus 5 fronteras con Ucrania y que Rusia examinará a todos los que lleguen desde ese país, poniendo en cuarentena a quienes tengan síntomas de gripe.

Russia, Slovakia Tighten Borders With Ukraine Over H1N1 Fears - H1N1 - FOXNews.com

Mientras tanto, en *Rumanía*, el secretario de Sanidad Adrian Streinu-Cercel, que ayer dijo que habría como mínimo 20.000 muertes en su país a causa de la gripe porcina, ha tenido que dimitir hoy al ser acusado de fomentar el pánico.

Google Traductor



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> También falta un dato esencial: qué porcentaje de fallecidos había sido previamente vacunado?



En teoría, ninguno porque la campaña de vacunación no había empezado todavía. De hecho, es una de las acusaciones de la oposición, el no haber sido previsores, haber esperado a que llegase la epidemia para tomar medidas.


----------



## stiff upper lip (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Supongamos que las autoridades ucranianas no manipulan y que los datos son ciertos.
> 
> Como se comprenderá, sin comparar estos datos con los de años anteriores no se pueden emitir juicios sobre la anormalidad de las cifras.
> 
> También falta un dato esencial: qué porcentaje de fallecidos había sido previamente vacunado? A ver si son muertes por sepsia iatrogénica y por eso se cargan las culpas a un virus fantasioso...



Te remito la pequeña información (recopilada deprisa y corriendo) que colgué unas páginas atrás y que quizá ahora sea más relevante. Las epidemias de gripe no son tan raras, aquí hay datos de este mismo año (enero) en la comunidad de Madrid.


_De todas maneras y aunque parezca contradictorio te diré que si este artículo está en lo cierto, en Ukrania a día 1 de Octubre solo se habían detectado dos casos de Gripe A. Pero claro, el frío se acerca....


http://www.kyivpost.com/news/nation/detail/49876/

Por cierto, no es nada raro que ocurran estas epidemias de gripe, aquí te paso una noticia de Enero del 2009 sobre una epidemia de gripe en Madrid, analiza los datos y verás como es similar en virulencia al caso Ukraniano, lo único que los medios no hiceron una campaña masiva para acojonar a la gente o el tema no estaba tan de moda.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...gripe/anos/elpepuesp/20090107elpepunac_13/Tes


"La incidencia de los casos de gripe en la Comunidad de Madrid ha alcanzado durante la última semana una tasa de 249,63 casos por 100.000 habitantes"

6.271.638 habitantes de la Comunidad es decir 62,7 cientos de miles * 250=15677 casos en una semana, puesto que Ukrania tiene 7.6 veces mas población nos saldrían (15667*7.6) aproximadamente 120.000 casos en una semana, no está mal, claro que en ukrania hay el doble en un tiempo parecido, pero yo lo achaco a las peores condiciones higiénicas y sanitarias y al mayor frío.

Sin embargo en Madrid no se desató el pánico, de hecho ni nos enteramos_


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> *9 expertos de la OMS se quedan en Ucrania* para ayudar en el análisis y diagnóstico ...
> 
> También se han enviado *muestras a un laboratorio de Londres* para clasificar el virus con exactitud.



Con esto entregan el control de pais directamente a las ratas anglosajonas, con Londres como centro de la rusofobia mundial.

Vaya consejeros! La zorrra al cuidado del gallinero! y siempre dispuesta a "ayudar"...


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

Columpio_Asesino dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede hacer un resumen? Porque en este hilo es imposible enterarse de nada por culpa de los de siempre.



*
Ucrania ha sufrido un ataque bioterrorista, que causa unos sintomas parecidos a los de la gripe cerda.*

Probablemente para que el resto de Europa se acojone y vaya corriendo a vacunarse, ya que la poblacion europea hasta ahora es cada vez mas reacia a vacunarse.

Los unicos "datos" para basarse en esto, es que se detuvo en agosto a Joseph Moshe, un cientifico del Mossad en USA por que advirtio que Baxter estaba creando un arma biologica que iba a utilizar contra la poblacion ucraniana.

Es decir, se debate lo que dijo el tipo este. Lo que llama mas la atencion es la forma de la que detuvieron al cientifico. Adjunto link al video.

YouTube - Joseph Moshe Westwood Standoff 2/3

Esa es la conspiranoia.

Supongo que los medios aqui, estan esperando a que se despeje cualquier duda respecto a si es A1H1 o es otra enfermedad diferente. Ya que si la enfermedad no es la gripe del cerdo y la cerda, vacunarse no serviria para protegerse y la campaña no les serviria de mucho.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

¿De qué concretamente tienes miedo, Putin?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿De qué concretamente tienes miedo, Putin?



Ahora soy yo el que difunde miedo, que cosas...

¿Te asusta saber que las farmacéuicas anglosajonas controlan la OMS?

¿Te produce terror saber que han ampliado la definición de pandemia a su gusto?


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ahora soy yo el que difunde miedo, que cosas...
> 
> ¿Te asusta saber que las farmacéuicas anglosajonas controlan la OMS?
> 
> ¿Te produce terror saber que han ampliado la definición de pandemia a su gusto?



Yo todo eso y mucho más ya lo sabía antes de que tú me lo contaras. y ahora... ¿de qué tienes miedo?

En cualquier caso lo de Ucrania es muy confuso. Parece que el gobierno no es que esté echando leña, sino que está intentando apagar el fuego.

Ya veremos...

Y mientras tanto, silencio informativo.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> hombre, porque a una monja que le gusta tanto el protagonismo, como para viajar a Venezuela a uan rueda de prensa del gobierno populista venezolano, pues que quieres que te diga, dime con quien andas, y te dire como eres.



Ah, vale... que es porque sale en una rueda de prensa ( yo no he visto que la enfoquen mucho... ) de alguien "non grato".
Una pregunta: ¿de las declaraciones del famoso video de la monja o de lo que dice el venezolano en el video... hay muchas mentiras? Mas que nada porque si estamos en lo de siempre, aquello del _ad hominem_, pues mal vamos...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En cualquier caso lo de Ucrania es muy confuso. Parece que el gobierno no es que esté echando leña, sino que está intentando apagar el fuego.



Si no viviste la "revolución naranja" en directo como yo la viví no sabes como se fabrican revoluciones ni epidemias en Ucraina... a golpe de talonario.

¿Silencio informativo? ¿De que quieres que te informe? ¿de que la OMS y Londres están detrás de este nuevo tejemaneje mediático para intentar hacerse con el control del pais?

Ucraina está en disputa desde el 2004. Esta campaña de terror hay que verla desde ese ángulo.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si no viviste la "revolución naranja" en directo como yo la viví no sabes como se fabrican revoluciones ni epidemias en Ucraina... a golpe de talonario.
> 
> ¿Silencio informativo? ¿De que quieres que te informe? ¿de que la OMS y Londres están detrás de este nuevo tejemaneje mediático para intentar hacerse con el control del pais?
> 
> Ucraina está en disputa desde el 2004. Esta campaña de terror hay que verla desde ese ángulo.



Está claro que se puede esperar cualquier cosa de la zona, cualquiera. Pero no por ello perdamos la perspectiva, que puede ocurrir como en el cuento del lobo.

Edito: en cuanto a la información. Los medios no están para valorar, sino para informar. Su obligación es informar (lo digo por aquellos que después recurren a los medios para reafirmarse) sin entrar en valoraciones.


----------



## Egam (4 Nov 2009)

acaban de poner la noticia en telemadrid.

Edito. Han hablado de una gripe de esecial virulencia. Luego lo han relacionado al partido de futbol...


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Egam dijo:


> acaban de poner la noticia en telemanril



¿Y qué han dicho "gripe a"? :ouch:

En cualquier caso, ya era hora.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Pero no por ello perdamos la perspectiva, que puede ocurrir como en el cuento del lobo.



No. Eso que tu tanto temes, Caperucita, nunca va a ocurrir. Cualquier canto de sirena a una "pandemia" siempre será el cuento del lobo.

Las llamadas "epidemias" siempre han tenido otra explicación logica lejos de los microbios. Esta es la perspectiva correcta.

Siempre han resultado ser o bien envenenamientos masivos o bien falta generalizada y absoluta de higiene. En los tiempos modernos solo por envenenamiento se podrían producir.

El virus asesino que se expande por el aire por toda la población es ciencia ficción y lo seguirá siendo.



Ziberan dijo:


> Los medios no están para valorar, sino para informar. Su obligación es informar (lo digo por aquellos que después recurren a los medios para reafirmarse) sin entrar en valoraciones.



Los medios privados están para colorear los hechos en el tono que favorece a sus dueños.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Nov 2009)

> Luego lo han relacionado al partido de futbol...



Aqui está el motivo. Una vez pase el partido ( lo realmente importante) otra vez apagón


----------



## Egam (4 Nov 2009)

He preguntado que cojones pasa a unas amigas que tengo en Ucrania.
Si me dicen algo interesante, lo posteo.


----------



## Monsieur George (4 Nov 2009)

Egam dijo:


> He preguntado que cojones pasa a unas amigas que tengo en Ucrania.
> Si me dicen algo interesante, lo posteo.



Ese posteo sin fotos no valdría nada. :Baile:


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No. Eso que tu tanto temes, Caperucita, nunca va a ocurrir. Cualquier canto de sirena a una "pandemia" siempre será el cuento del lobo.
> 
> Las llamadas "epidemias" siempre han tenido otra explicación logica lejos de los microbios. Esta es la perspectiva correcta.
> 
> ...



No se habla de pandemia (enfermedad del pueblo) o epidemia (sobre el pueblo), con un origen concreto, sino como el término apropiado para destacar que gran parte de la población ha enfermado con los mismos síntomas y/o el mismo origen, lo demás es tu propia interpretación.




PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Los medios privados están para colorear los hechos en el tono que favorece a sus dueños.



Obviamente, no así los públicos. De no ser así, la gente debería hacerse consciente de ello.

El que para informarse, elija medios privados, ahora o en un mundo "normal" no está bien.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Obviamente, no así los públicos.



No hay medios públicos. 

Las elecciones solo se ganan con dinero - condición necesaria pero no suficiente - y por eso La Banca ahora ya es dueña de todos los gobiernos "democráticos" de Occidente. Bancocracia no es democracia.



Ziberan dijo:


> No se habla de pandemia (enfermedad del pueblo) o epidemia (sobre el pueblo), con un origen concreto, sino como el término apropiado para destacar que gran parte de la población ha enfermado con los mismos síntomas y/o el mismo origen,



Eso de "pandemia de envenenamiento con mercurio" es muy creativo por tu parte. A ver si le vendes tu definición personal a la OMS, le va a encantar por ser mucho mas amplia que la suya si cabe.

Pandemia, epidemia = agente INFECCIOSO. No hay más. Estás absolutamente desinformado y/o delirando.


----------



## Eliçabide (4 Nov 2009)

No parece demasiado serio, ¿o si? Media ucranianos en inglés y español:
Ukrainian News
Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Homepage
webme - Oops!


----------



## tomasjos (4 Nov 2009)

Una de mis alumnas del instituto es Ucraniana, de la parte rusa del pais. Le preguntaré a ver si en su casa se sabe algo del tema.


----------



## tomasjos (4 Nov 2009)

Putin, la única solución para esa disputa sobre Ucrania la conoce usted bien y se llama partición. La zona rusofona integrada en Rusia, y la Ucrania Occidental convertida en estado independiente con capital en Lvov. Es lo lógico. El propio Hungtinton ya lo veía así en el 95 y eso que es uno de los predecesores de los neocon.

Con respecto a la enfermedad que supuestamente se extiende sobre Ucrania, debemos esperar antes de preocuparnos. Si empieza a morir gente en grandes cantidades -lease miles de personas por semana- entonces si que será momento de tomar medidas. Pero me da que para entonces ya no habrá silencio informativo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

tomasjos dijo:


> Si empieza a morir gente en grandes cantidades -lease miles de personas por semana- entonces si que será momento de tomar medidas.



Cuando fue la última vez que ocurrió algo así en la historia? 

Las pandemias microbianas son un cuento chino, solo hay enfremedad masiva o por envenenamientos o por miseria. 

Cualquiera que grite "pandemia!" y culpe a un microbio SIEMPRE miente. SIEMPRE. Acordaos de esto que os digo.


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

Suplemento, 13.00), la gripe porcina - Pandemic - Comunicados de prensa / la gripe porcina, la pandemia *con casi medio millón de víctimas en todo el mundo*

(CUZANET, Iasi, 03 de noviembre) - En junio de este año, la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) ha levantado la alerta de pandemia del virus H1N1 de 5 a 6. En los primeros ocho meses de la aparición de casos de gripe porcina, fue 440.000 casos en el mundo. En Rumania, 174 casos están registrados y su número aumenta de día en día. Secretario de Estado del Ministerio de Salud, Adrian Streinu-Cercel, estimó recientemente que habrá por lo menos *20.000 muertes causadas por esta nueva cepa de la gripe.* Porque, en opinión de los especialistas, es la falta de reacción de la población para prevenir enfermedades. *Las presiones globales son: que llaman la atención sobre la vacunación obligatoria.* Población de reaccionar: algunas indicaciones de aceptar los especialistas, otros se niegan vacunación. *Los especialistas estiman que la nueva enfermedad podría hacer dos millones de víctimas en todo el mundo. *La última vez: Adrian Streniu Cercel, que "gestionada" hasta ahora el fenómeno de la gripe porcina nacional, renunció como secretario de Estado en el Ministerio de Salud. Acerca de la gripe porcina, la enfermedad que la mafia en todas partes en u n los archivos creados por los periodistas Cuza N et al. 

Traducido 
Mucho más aquí
Google Traductor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Supongamos que las autoridades ucranianas no manipulan y que los datos son ciertos.
> 
> Como se comprenderá, sin comparar estos datos con los de años anteriores no se pueden emitir juicios sobre la anormalidad de las cifras.
> 
> También falta un dato esencial: qué porcentaje de fallecidos había sido previamente vacunado? A ver si son muertes por sepsia iatrogénica y por eso se cargan las culpas a un virus fantasioso...



Este último párrafo es esencial, que sistema de vacunaciín tienen allí....a ver si se puede saber algo más.



> Responder a la pregunta del Primer Ministro Yulia Tymoshenko sobre la definición de la naturaleza específica de la enfermedad, el jefe del Ministerio de Salud dijo: "La naturaleza es una de las infecciones virales. Pero por el momento no está definido, es el californiano de la gripe H1N1, o es nuestra la gripe estacional. Hasta la fecha, no existe un diagnóstico preciso ".



Éste párrafo que ha colgado alguien antes, para mí es importante:
Saben que es viral, pero no tienen resultados.:
Ya apuestan por californiano o estacional :, cosa que jamás podrán saber.
Si apuestan californiano sólo puede ser debido a la reacción a la vacuna recomendada por la OMS que es la que lleva esa cepa, en TODOS los paises ha mutado, y una cepa no se traslada a otro país, si no se vacunan con la vacuna recomendada por la OMS.
Luego dice, o es nuestra gripe estacional. Ok pero que cepa, y la vacuna estacional de allí es la misma para todo el hemisferio norte, como recomienda la OMS cada año.

No creo que pueda seguir hasta la noche, saludos.


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

Health Ministry Confirms 1 Death From А(H1N1) Influenza In Kyiv

Mmm.. seguro que podría confirmar una muerte por atropello en la ciudad cada día. 
No entiendo publicitar una muerte de Gripe A xD


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Saben que es viral, pero no tienen resultados.:
> Ya apuestan por californiano o estacional :, cosa que jamás podrán saber.



Es lo de siempre, tienen dinero para gastar en repetir... repetir... repetir... hasta que el más escéptico se lo acabe creyendo. 

Un nuevo argumento falaz que habría que bautizar como _ad nauseam mediorum._


----------



## Entwickl (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Cuando fue la última vez que ocurrió algo así en la historia?
> 
> Las pandemias microbianas son un cuento chino, solo hay enfremedad masiva o por envenenamientos o por miseria.
> 
> Cualquiera que grite "pandemia!" y culpe a un microbio SIEMPRE miente. SIEMPRE. Acordaos de esto que os digo.



Por envenenamiento, se admite que la empresa Baxter haya estado jugando con unas vacunas, y que estas contengan una mutación más letal de la gripe?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Entwickl dijo:


> Por envenenamiento, se admite que la empresa Baxter haya estado jugando con unas vacunas, y que estas contengan una mutación más letal de la gripe?



Lo menos peligroso que contienen las vacunas es el SUPUESTO virus (que nunca se ha aislado ni caracterizado.) 

Las "mutaciones" de los virus gripales son un invento y la excusa de un fracaso. Me explico.

Ya he contado como se "detectan" los virus modernos y como las supuestas "mutaciones" solo son un recurso comercial para encubrir el fracaso del aislamiento y la secuenciación.

Los virus que nos quieren vender ni siquiera existen. Es el mayor fraude de la historia de esa pseudo-ciencia que es la viromancia.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Hoy en dia los virus se "descubren" indirectamente mediante métodos muy sofisticados pero que no son aptos para ello.
> 
> En concreto las técnicas de secuenciación, que en dos palabras consiste en recomponer un secuencia de trozos de RNA aleatorios - de procedencia en principio desconocida - y que luego se vende al mundo como un nuevo virus.
> 
> ...







PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *¿Cuando es un virus real y cuando es ruido de medición?*
> 
> Un virus es tan real como la precisión de los medios utilizados para aislarlo y secuenciarlo. No andan por la calle con gorra roja, zapatillas de tenis y el carne de identidad en la mano, ¿sabes?
> 
> ...




Crítica del trabajo de "aislamiento" por parte de un becario de las farmacéuticas:



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *Ejemplo de aislamiento del H141 y crítica rápida *
> 
> ScienceDirect - Vaccine : On the use of hemagglutination-inhibition for influenza surveillance
> 
> ...


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

Peazo tocho...

viendo esto, se me ocurre que el mundo esta lleno de tan precisos medicos como economistas.


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

Putin muéstranos tu verdad sobre lo que esta pasando en Ucrania. 
Y tu predicción para el futuro en este asunto.


----------



## explorador (4 Nov 2009)

cojonudo sabeís la ostia, mejor no perdías el tiempo con tanto ignorante que rulamos por el foro y os dedicabaís a cosas más productivas, pero yo me pregunto, ¿se sabe si ha seguido muriendo gente en Ucrania, por una infección pulmonar más parecido al ébola que a la gripe?, porque lo que estoy convencido es que tanta sabiduria a los familiares les va a tirar de los cojones.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> ¿se sabe si ha seguido muriendo gente en Ucrania, por una infección pulmonar más parecido al ébola que a la gripe?, porque lo que estoy convencido es que tanta sabiduria a los familiares les va a tirar de los cojones.



Pues nada, que se vacunen de ébola, de gripe o de la enfermedad que le apetezca a la OMS y a la farmacáuticas y que se tiren de los cojones tres veces. La ley de Darwin no perdona ni al ignorante ni al idiota.

Hay cosas que no tienen solución en botica, por mucho que a los familiares se les prometan remedios milagrosos.

Por lo menos que se sepa LO QUE NO ES, que no se les engañe como a idiotas. Cada muerte ha sido un hecho individual y, salvo envenenamiento masivo, irrepetible, porque virus maligno NO HAY.


----------



## explorador (4 Nov 2009)

Putin que yo puedo llegar a comprenderte, pero lo que no entiendo es si muere o no gente, de "algo" que les deshace los pulmones, provocando hemorragias mortales. Es cierto o no?, luego que se vacunen del pijo si quieren, pero la información es necesario saberla.


----------



## zahorí (4 Nov 2009)

Despues de leer este hilo, y ver que es real lo que esta pasando en Ucrania, me vienen a la cabeza varias preguntas. ¿Por que no aparece en los medios generales de comunicación? ¿hay realmente un poder oculto de las farmaceuticas?. Por otra parte pienso que el gobierno estará informado a través de las embajadas, luego ¿podemos pensar que estarán tomando las medidas necesarias y que el que no aparezca en los medios se debe a que es mejor que no cunda el pánico?. ¿Que creeis que estarán haciendo los gobiernos europeos?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> Putin que yo puedo llegar a comprenderte, pero lo que no entiendo es si muere o no gente, de "algo" que les deshace los pulmones, provocando hemorragias mortales. Es cierto o no?



Gente muere de lo mismo todos los años, será cáncer o la madre que lo parió. Lo que sea no es ni contagioso, ni nuevo ni extraño. No hay epidemia de nada, hostias.

La novedad es que se están usando esas muertes - como podrían ser las de diabetes o las de lataques al corazón - para justificar una "pandemia" y colocar el pais bajo el control de organismos internacionales y compañias anglosajonas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Paski dijo:


> ¿Que produce ese malestar e indisposicion que sufren todos los inviernos un gran numero de personas y que suele remitir en 5 o 6 dias?



¿Que produce ese malestar e indisposicion, e incluso MUETE que sufren todos los veranos un gran numero de personas? 

¿Será el cambio brusco al frío? ser el calor?

Que pronto se olvida uno de la "epidemia" de muertes que traen las olas de calor, ¿eh? 

O ¿será también un virus "estacional veraniego" ? 

¿cuanto tardarán en explotarlo? ... no les quiero dar ideas a las farmacéuticas.

Creer en "virus estacionales" que duermen en verano y se despiertan en invierno y saltan de persona en persona es muy bonito pero científicamente injustificado. No se ha demostrado jamás este mito cultural tan extendido.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Putin muéstranos tu verdad sobre lo que esta pasando en Ucrania.
> Y tu predicción para el futuro en este asunto.



Mira el mapa de la "epidemia". Qué virus atacaría solo a las provincias NACIONALISTAS de Ucrania del Oeste?


Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast
Lviv Oblast
Rivne Oblast
Ternopil Oblast
Chernivtsi Oblast​
Precisamente la parte que los anglosajones y la UE quieren escindir.... 

Un virus con ideas políticas y geoestratégicas, cuyo "diagnóstico correcto" solo se puede hacer en Londres? 

No me jodáis....


----------



## explorador (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Gente muere de lo mismo todos los años, será cáncer o la madre que lo parió. Lo que sea no es ni contagioso, ni nuevo ni extraño. No hay epidemia de nada, hostias.
> 
> La novedad es que se están usando esas muertes - como podrían ser las de diabetes o las de lataques al corazón - para justificar una "pandemia" y colocar el pais bajo el control de organismos internacionales y compañias anglosajonas.



Ahi es donde no estamos deacuerdo, si un fin de semana muere 70 personas y 2/3 son por una enfermedad "desconocida", sea la que sea, en un zona localizada, yo creo que es algo para preocuparse, además de que el gobierno ucraniano se dedique a dar ruedas de prensa para tranquilizar a la población, algo que no cuadra con la teoria de gobiernos conspiratorios que quieren favorecer laboratorios criminales.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Paski dijo:


> A mi tambien me parece raro lo de las mutaciones y lo de la estacionalidad pero si no hay otra teoria alternativa entonces nos tendremos que quedar con esta.



Comorrr? Si la gripe no la causa el frío, entonces la elevada mortandad veraniega no la causa el calor? 

Por qué aceptas lo segundo y rechazas lo primero?

El cambio brusco de clima es una explicacion totalmente racional, y explica con menos premisas los efectos observados. Por eso no se dan "virus estacionales" en paises tropicales, menudo cuento chino!

No entiendo tu lógica tan extraña... que a falta de una teoría sea aceptable invocar la existencia de un "virus" ex-machina o "demonio" como en la Edad Media que nos posee...


----------



## Jake Mathe (4 Nov 2009)

Paski dijo:


> Entiendo, por tu respuesta, que no sabes ni tienes ninguna teoria al respecto.
> A mi tambien me parece raro lo de las mutaciones y lo de la estacionalidad pero si no hay otra teoria alternativa entonces nos tendremos que quedar con esta.
> ¿Conoces algun estudio que relaciones la supuesta gripe estacional con causas distintas a un virus mutante?.



Una posible respuesta está en la Vitamina D.

La vitamina D la produce el organismo humano a partir de los rayos del sol. Tengo entendido que hay varios estudios clínicos que demuestran que la debilidad del sistema inmune durante los meses invernales está causado por la escasa síntesis de vitamina D ante la falta de luz solar, lo cual permite la aparición de diferentes enfermedades.

De hecho hay estudios que relacionan la suplementación con vitamina d3 con una incidencia mucho más baja de cáncer y otras muchas dolencias.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> Ahi es donde no estamos deacuerdo, si un fin de semana muere 70 personas y 2/3 son por una enfermedad "desconocida", sea la que sea, en un zona localizada, yo creo que es algo para preocuparse



Mueren muchísimas mas de 70 personas al día en cualquier ciudad ucraniana, eso lo primero. 

Para el diagnóstico de "enfermedad desconocida" se reserva a dedo a una pequeña parte de los cadáveres, con fines politicos.

Mira el mapa de la "epidemia". Qué virus atacaría solo a las provincias ULTRANACIONALISTAS de Ucrania del Oeste?


Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast
Lviv Oblast
Rivne Oblast
Ternopil Oblast
Chernivtsi Oblast​
Precisamente la parte que los anglosajones y la UE se quieren anexionar.... 

¿Un virus con ideas políticas y geoestratégicas, cuyo "diagnóstico correcto" solo se puede hacer en Londres? 

No me jodáis....


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

A ver Putin, que todos nos hemos contagiado en casa, y hemos caído uno tras otro en alguna ocasión (sobre todo cuando hay niños) Así que métete el cuento de que no hay enfermedades transmisibles por donde te quepa.

En cuanto a lo de Ucrania, de momento hay que seguir informándose, y poco más.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Paski dijo:


> Lo del frio me parece un cuento chino. Trabajo en camaras de congelacion a -22ºC y lo hago en invierno y en verano, pero la gripe siempre la he pillado en invierno y nunca en verano (aunque conozco casos).
> Lo de la vitamina D y la luz solar me parece mucho mas probable. De hecho, cuando he tenido gripe siempre me ha sentado mejor tomar el sol que guardar reposo en un lugar cerrado.
> ¿algun link a informacion sobre la vitamina D?



Yo he pasado largas temporadas en lugares con similar temperatura y viento. Y ni un mal resfriado.

Y en casa con calefacción, gripazo por turnos.

Por cierto, de lo del ciclo circadiano y la exposición al sol, hay miles de enlaces en San Google.


----------



## mmm (4 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Porque tantas ganas de imponer tu opinion?
> 
> Aqui se postean temas relacinados con el asunto, no se intenta convencer a nadie como habeis venido a hacer algunos aqui durante el dia de hoy. Y lo haces porque veis el tema como "caliente" y teneis ganas de conseguir algo de protagonismo.
> 
> ...



¿Yo intento imponer mi opinión, o simplemente opino?

Sobre que el tema me pilla de caliente, pues sí, me pilla. Y probablemente y para mi desgracia mucho más que a tí: un familiar muy cercano ha estado internado en la UCI 10 días por la gripe A, según el parte médico oficial.

¿Y sabes qué me ha jodido más que nada? Que los medios de comunicación sólo han hablado de los muertos, no de los afectados graves que se han recuperado, pues éso no es noticia, no vende.

Por todo éso, y por las ganas de algunos de salirse del carril e intentar ampliar los auténticos daños que se entreveen están causando realmente estos virus, es que estoy harto de tantos bocazas interesados bien en ganar dinero con su noticia de portada (sin importar el daño que causen), bien en satisfacer sus deseos calunterientos de ver el mad max. Yo no creo que la gripe A afecte a 1 de cada mil, como dijo la señora ministra, sino a más (sólo mirando a mi alrededor lo veo). Pero también sé, porque yo la he pasado, que no tiene por qué ser más que una gripe estacional. Respecto a mi familiar, he estado en la UCI, y he visto ingresados en esa sala a otros pacientes, también con aislamiento respiratorio. ¿Se habrán recuperado también, o habrán fallecido? Si se han recuperado, no lo dirán, no vende. Si uno muere, como mueren cada día a causa de la gripe estacional (y a buen seguro en mucho mayor número), ya tenemos portada.

Ahora, con ésto de Ucrania, salen algunos que a la legua se ve que de pensamiento crítico nada de nada. Sólo ganas de ver el mad max. Y lo que es peor, son tan ingenuos que se creen que pasará de largo por la puerta de su casa, caso de que se materialice.

Por tanto, versiones oficiales me tienen a mí bastante más cabreado que a tí (por la parte que me tocó pasar, que me robaba esperanzas...."está en la UCI, entonces muere seguro, que en la tele no han hablado de casos graves que se hayan recuperado). Y de calentón, pues sí, porque me ha tocado de cerca. ¿Hemos de presuponer que también tú tienes un calentón al respecto, o es que tú tienes permiso moral de quién sabe quién para tocar este tema?

Ale, a seguir con la masacre que se avecina, limpiaros bien cuando acabéis de masturbar el cerebelo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> A ver Putin, que todos nos hemos contagiado en casa, y hemos caído uno tras otro en alguna ocasión .



Hemos caido si pero... contagiado? eso ya es poner los bueyes delante del carro. 

También se te ha "contagiado" alguna vez un golpe de calor?

Hay un procedimiento científico para determinar el contagio pero el negocio de la medicina se lo salta a la torera para aumentar sus ventas. 

a mi no me cabe en ningún sitio ninguna creencia NO DEMOSTRADA, mi esfínter es al parecer bastante mas estrecho que el tuyo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

Paski dijo:


> Lo del frio me parece un cuento chino. Trabajo en camaras de congelacion a -22ºC y lo hago en invierno y en verano, pero la gripe siempre la he pillado en invierno y nunca en verano (aunque conozco casos).
> Lo de la vitamina D y la luz solar me parece mucho mas probable. De hecho, cuando he tenido gripe siempre me ha sentado mejor tomar el sol que guardar reposo en un lugar cerrado.
> ¿algun link a informacion sobre la vitamina D?



En el hilo de la gripe A puse un muy buen estudio médico de Doctores de EE.UU, sobre dosis de vitamina D y sus efectos. No recuerdo en que página.
Pero a ver si de noche puedo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Acabo de hablar por Skype con un conocido de Kiev. No es ningún don nadie precisamente, tiene un buen puesto en un gran banco. Se confirma la naturaleza política del "virus".

En Ucrania se acercan las elecciones.

19/ 10/ 2009 - Campaña electoral presidencial arranca en Ucrania

- Las *provincias independentistas* todas "infectadas".

- *Occidente* (Londres) a cargo de "diagnosticar correctamente" la enfermedad. 

- *Moscú* por su parte también ha exigido muestras para hacer su propio diagnóstico 

Se está cociendo una campaña electoral de lo mas interesante. Se habla de envenenamientos "a lo Yuschenko" per esta vez en masa  jajaja! típico anglosajón: si no funcionó una vez hacemos otra vez lo mismo pero a mayor escala.

A ver lo que tardan en echare la culpa a Putin de todo esto...


----------



## explorador (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Acabo de hablar por Skype con un conocido de Kiev. No es ningún don nadie precisamente, tiene un buen puesto en un gran banco. Se confirma la naturaleza política del "virus".
> 
> En Ucrania se acercan las elecciones.
> 
> ...



Putin gracias por la información, pero quiere decir eso, ¿que han fumigado a esas provincias independentistas que hablas o que simplemente es mentira y la gente se muere como en Gijón?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> ¿que han fumigado a esas provincias independentistas que hablas o que simplemente es mentira y la gente se muere como en Gijón?



Los medios controlados son capaces de crear realidades virtuales. Poca gente se da cuenta del poder que se concentra en la prensa, la radio y la TV.


----------



## josemazgz (4 Nov 2009)

Paski dijo:


> Lo del frio me parece un cuento chino. Trabajo en camaras de congelacion a -22ºC y lo hago en invierno y en verano, pero la gripe siempre la he pillado en invierno y nunca en verano (aunque conozco casos).
> Lo de la vitamina D y la luz solar me parece mucho mas probable. De hecho, cuando he tenido gripe siempre me ha sentado mejor tomar el sol que guardar reposo en un lugar cerrado.
> ¿algun link a informacion sobre la vitamina D?



Hombre, imagino que no entrarás en manga corta a las cámaras, ¿no?

Lo del frío algo tiene que ver. Tú te preparas para entrar a una cámara, pero si estás en tu casa y te acuestas por la noche, como le dé por refrescar, te pilla a traición.

Al menos me pasó a mí cuando bajaron las temperaturas de golpe a mitad de octubre. Mocazos al canto. Y había la misma luz que el día anterior.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Hemos caido si pero... contagiado? eso ya es poner los bueyes delante del carro.



Que sí, que nos hemos contagiado, primero uno, luego otro u otros dos, etc. Mismos síntomas, misma duración, ¿más? blanco y en botella...



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> También se te ha "contagiado" alguna vez un golpe de calor?



¿Qué narices tienen que ver ahora las insolaciones con los procesos gripales?.

Que me digas que lo de la gripe A es un negocio... totalmente de acuerdo. Que los métodos analíticos dejan mucho que desear... por supuesto que sí. Pero lo que me falta es que después de lo de las gripes, te pongas a negar la Ley de la Gravedad.


----------



## Jake Mathe (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Yo he pasado largas temporadas en lugares con similar temperatura y viento. Y ni un mal resfriado.
> 
> Y en casa con calefacción, gripazo por turnos.
> 
> Por cierto, de lo del ciclo circadiano y la exposición al sol, hay miles de enlaces en San Google.



El ciclo circadiano está controlado también por la luz solar, pero tiene que ver con los neurotransmisores, específicamente con la serotonina, que es, a muy groso modo, la sustancia encargada de regular cosas como el estado de ánimo y el apetito, y la melatonina, que regula el sueño y la vigilia:

L-triptófano -> 5-Hidroxitriptamina -> Serotonina -> Melatonina

La vitamina D, por otro lado, se produce de forma endógena en el organismo por la luz solar, pero se puede consumir, en menores cantidades, por ejemplo en pescados grasos de agua fria (el hígado de bacalao contiene bastante). La leche y la mantequilla tienen también, pero muy poca cantidad. De ahí que estén de moda las leches "enriquecidas" con Vitamina D, que contienen sin embargo cantidades minúsculas.

Sobre la vitamina D y la gripe estacional:



> *Epidemic influenza and vitamin D.*
> n 1981, R. Edgar Hope-Simpson proposed that a 'seasonal stimulus' intimately associated with solar radiation explained the remarkable seasonality of epidemic influenza. Solar radiation triggers robust seasonal vitamin D production in the skin; vitamin D deficiency is common in the winter, and activated vitamin D, 1,25(OH)2D, a steroid hormone, has profound effects on human immunity.



Epidemic influenza and vitamin D. [Epidemiol Infect. 2006] - PubMed result

Hay muchas más referencias en el mismo buscador de PubMed en esta página sobre Vitamina D e Influenza.

Saludos


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Que sí, que nos hemos contagiado, primero uno, luego otro u otros dos, etc. Mismos síntomas, misma duración, ¿más? blanco y en botella...



ya, y los que "no nos hemos contagiado" no existimos....

Enfermar al mismo tiempo puede ser indicio, PERO NO PRUEBA, de contagio. 



Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Qué narices tienen que ver ahora las insolaciones con los procesos gripales?



Pues que todos caen al mismo tiempo, o sea, según tu lógica - contagio!


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Resfriado común - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Gripe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insolación_(enfermedad)

NetDoctor.es


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Resfriado común - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Gripe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



te faltó http://farmamafias.com/sin-virus-no-hay-negocio y http://sinohayvirus-meloinvento.com/

Lo que *nunca vas a encontrar *en ni en interné ni en ninguna parte es la prueba de que el "virus" de la gripe verifica los 5 *postulados de Koch*.

1. El agente patológico debe estar presente en cada caso de la enfermedad en las condiciones apropiadas y ausente en las personas sanas.
2. El agente no debe aparecer en otra enfermedad de manera fortuita o saprófita.
3. El agente debe ser aislado del cuerpo en un cultivo puro a partir de las lesiones de la enfermedad.
4. El agente debe provocar la enfermedad en un animal susceptible al ser inoculado.
5. El agente debe ser aislado de nuevo de las lesiones producidas en los animales de experimentación.​
Y hablando de la ley de la gravedad... SIN ESTO LA TEORÍA MICROBIANA DE LA GRIPE NO VALE UNA MIERDA!

Lo siento pero al ciencia funciona a basa de comprobaciones no de MITOS Y LEYENDAS aunque estén "respaldados" por la autoridad, médica, política o de cualquier otra clase.


----------



## François (4 Nov 2009)

Bueno no he podido seguir todo el hilo. Sólo quería comentaros que los aviones que vienen de Ucraina vienen con la gente con mascarillas y tal....


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

François dijo:


> Bueno no he podido seguir todo el hilo. Sólo quería comentaros que los aviones que vienen de Ucraina vienen con la gente con mascarillas y tal....



Qué esperabas? que de repente se pusiesen a estudiar medicina para saber les están tomando el pelo? La masa no se plantea preguntas fundamentales, simplemente sigue las consignas.

Cuando la moda del SARS aproveché para visitar Malasia por cuatro perras y reirme en la cara de sus putas mascarillas ... fue un viaje inolvidable! con las playas tropicales prácticamente desiertas.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Nov 2009)

*...*

Putin ya sabemos tus teorias, aquí se trata de un caso en particular Ucrania y si hay algún elemento nuevo.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

No te preocupes por Koch, Putin, que están mis postulados:

Si en la misma casa, Pepe se pone malo, tiene mucosidad, le duele la garganta y unas décimas de fiebre... y después de 4 días, cuando los síntomas de Pepe comienzan a remitir, manolita y pepito, empiezan a mostrar los mismos síntomas que Pepe´mostraba cuatro días atrás, y tres días después, Don José y Dª Manuela idem de lo mismo, quiere decir qué: se han contagiado de la misma enfermedad ¿de qué? de algo a lo que le puedes llamar como te apetezca: Gripe, resfriado, catarro, broncazo, etc... Pero se han contagiado; que es lo que tú niegas que pueda ocurrir (y recurrentemente en época invernal o pre-invernal)


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Putin ya sabemos tus teorias, aquí se trata de un caso en particular Ucrania y si hay algún elemento nuevo.



Aqui hay mucha gente que nunca ha oido hablar. no ya de "mis teorías", sino de los cinco postulados de Koch que son la base de la etiología científica.

ES LA BASE... no se si comprendes lo que esto significa... pero es la prueba del algodón de que todo es un montaje.



Ziberan dijo:


> No te preocupes por Koch, Putin, que están mis postulados:
> 
> Si en la misma casa, Pep



Ttu solo ves el vaso medio lleno.... pero el otro vaso medio vacío canta mas y te contradice. En todas las casas unos cogen la gripe y otros se libran, así que el supuesto "virus" es contagioso cuando a ti te da la gana de que lo sea.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Aqui hay mucha gente que nunca ha oido hablar. no ya de "mis teorías", sino de los cinco postulados de Koch que son la base de la etiología científica.
> 
> ES LA BASE... no se si comprendes lo que esto significa... pero es la prueba del algodón de que todo es un montaje.
> 
> ...




Joder macho, el que no tiene solución eres tú. Para ti la perra gorda.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Nov 2009)

Todo por culpa del dinero? os aconsejo que entreis en esta pagina y en este diario, hay dos noticias que me hacen pensar que es propaganda electoral con la colaboracion de la OMS, vamos una especie de " yo te ayudo si tu me ayudas"

Google Traductor


----------



## monicagt (4 Nov 2009)

¿Qué se está debatiendo? ¿Si existen los virus o no? ¿O si existe el virus de la gripe estacional? ¿?


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> ¿Qué se está debatiendo? ¿Si existen los virus o no? ¿O si existe el virus de la gripe estacional? ¿?



Según Putin, si existen los virus, en general.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> ¿Qué se está debatiendo? ¿Si existen los virus o no? ¿O si existe el virus de la gripe estacional? ¿?



No, en realidad es el típico rifirrafe de "yo tengo razón y tu no" que está monopolizando el hilo; lo que pasa en Ucrania ya está en segundo plano:S


----------



## monicagt (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Según Putin, si existen los virus, en general.



Ah, pués si que existen, existe los virus, existen las bacterias, etc.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Sigamos con lo importante. Parece que sigue el lío.

Google Traductor


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> No, en realidad es el típico rifirrafe de "yo tengo razón y tu no" que está monopolizando el hilo; lo que pasa en Ucrania ya está en segundo plano:S



Perdona pero no (te guste a ti o no). una cosa es debatir cuestiones que aceptan apreciación, como ideologías políticas, humanidades, colores o apetencias sexuales. Y otra poner en duda la existencia de los virus y las bacterias y el posible contagio, o si existe la gravedad.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Según Putin, si existen los virus, en general.



Por qué no dejas que conteste yo, payaso?

Hay virus que sí se han aislado y hay virus que no. Entre estos últimos se encuentran los que nos venden ahora todos los días: H1N1, SARS, aviar, VIH etc....

Un virus aislado es un virus teórico. Pero hoy en día van aun mas lejos y nos venden antivirales "teóricos" y vacunas para virus que solo s"se postulan". 

Para empeorar el asunto, al negocio le convienen mas los virus que no existen, ya que desde que mataron a Koch hay barra libre para echarles la culpa de cualquier cosa sin necesidad de demostración causa/efecto. *Esta situación "de facto" es un golpe de estado de las farmacéuticas a la ciencia*, la OMS consiente en ello y cambia las definiciones para ajustar su política a esta nueva estrategia comercial.


----------



## josemazgz (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Y otra poner en duda la existencia de los virus y las bacterias y el posible contagio, o si existe la gravedad.



No comulgo con sus ideas, pero ellos no niegan la existencia de virus y bacterias.

Dicen que no está demostrado que un virus X causa una enfermedad Y, porque no se cumplen los postulados de Koch.

Putin, el otro día leí que la inmensa mayoría de las bacterias sí lo cumplen. Aceptarás que la escherichia coli cause diarreas, imagino.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Por qué no dejas que conteste yo, payaso?
> 
> Hay virus que sí se han aislado y hay virus que no. Entre estos últimos se encuentran los que nos venden ahora todos los días: H1N1, SARS, aviar, VIH etc....
> 
> ...



No te alteres, chiquitín.

¿Se contagian o no los virus? es una pregunta simple y directa.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Dicen que no está demostrado que un virus X causa una enfermedad Y, porque no se cumplen los postulados de Koch.



Por lo menos hay uno que entiende de loq ue hablo. 

Para los demás es blanco o negro: o existen todos los virus o no existe ninguno. Son mentes infantiles e inmaduras. 

Además veo que has comprendido que la existencia es solo una condición necesaria, pero no suficiente porque aparte hay que demostrar que el agente es patológico.

Todo lo anterior exige unos protocolos que se están saltando a la torera por motivos comerciales.



josemazgz dijo:


> Putin, el otro día leí que la inmensa mayoría de las bacterias sí lo cumplen. Aceptarás que la escherichia coli cause diarreas, imagino.



Así es, pero siempre dependiendo de la salud de la flora intestinal, ya que por si mismo en un intestino normal tampoco la causaría. La inmunidad no solo son los leucocitos, nuestro organismo es una simbiosis de muchas células que colaboran y no todas son humanas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Se contagian o no los virus? es una pregunta simple y directa.



Tu quieres una regla general, lo que es una tontería simple y directa.

Hay que demostrarlo para cada virus individualmente. Pero no te olvides de aislarlo primero, eh?

Koch 1.2.3.4 y 5, para cada especie. 

Es lo que hay, majete, pero hasta que seas mayor puedes jugar a los científicos con tus propios postulados de juguete.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> *CE activa el mecanismo europeo de ayuda a Ucrania por la epidemia de gripe A*



Bien! preparados para intervenir las elecciones una vez mas... esta vez las provincias independentistas van a ser invadidas, no por virus imaginarios, sino por "observadores y consejeros" del imperio anglosajón de carne y hueso, mucho hueso.

Van a tener "ayuda" quieren o no quieran, los de siempre no se pueden estar con las manos quietecitas.


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tu quieres una regla general, lo que es una tontería simple y directa.
> 
> Hay que demostrarlo para cada virus individualmente. Pero no te olvides de aislarlo primero, eh?
> 
> ...



Como veo que te escurres, te haré otra pregunta más sencilla: según tú ¿se contagia el virus de la gripe estacional?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿se contagia el virus de la gripe estacional?



Tu pregunta presupone que el virus existe cuando en realidad no se ha aislado jamás.

¿Puede un virus que no existe ser contagioso? Es una pregunta mas sencilla que las tuyas y *sin trampa* 



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los mocazos son síntoma de una intoxicación orgánica, probablemente derivada de un uso intenso de productos de la farmaindustria, vacunas incluidas..



Exactamente. Cuando en una familia caen todos enfermos es porque comen la misma mierda del mismo pote. Mismas costumbres = mismas enfermedades, "hereditarias" también les llaman


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Perdona pero no (te guste a ti o no). una cosa es debatir cuestiones que aceptan apreciación, como ideologías políticas, humanidades, colores o apetencias sexuales. Y otra poner en duda la existencia de los virus y las bacterias y el posible contagio, o si existe la gravedad.



Lo que tu digas. De monopolizar el hilo con una discusion paralela no hablemos; ¿que tal si abrís hilo aparte?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

Estos datos son de fuentes oficiales

http://www.oda.te.gov.ua/

04/11/2009, miércoles. Прес-служба ТернОДА Servicio de Prensa TernODA 

48.724 casos de los ciudadanos a los médicos con síntomas de la enfermedad de la influenza y la ARI. В тому числі: 25 962 - дорослих та 22 762 – дітей. Por ejemplo: 25 962 a 22 762 adultos y - de la Infancia. 

del día de casos aumentó de 2 980 personas. (La inscripción es del 29 de octubre). 

Así lo anunció hoy durante una conferencia de prensa, Jefe Adjunto de Administración de la Salud Víctor Ovcharuk. 

Hospitalizado en 2758 personas (1514 adultos, 88 mujeres embarazadas y 1.156 niños). 

– 7. El día 7, disminuyó el número de pacientes graves, que es de 49 personas, incluyendo a los adultos - 31, embarazada - 11 niños - 7. 

. Muertos - 16 personas. 

. Tasa de incidencia de 447,0 por cada 10 mil habitantes. 

Según Víctor Ovcharuk desde el comienzo de la epidemia de ofrecer atención médica 1181 trabajadores de la salud se volvió la región en el último día 161, de los cuales cuatro fueron hospitalizados (1 - un médico, 2 - personal de enfermería, 1 trabajador de la salud). . Número total, los trabajadores de la salud, que pidió la ayuda de su número total en la región es de 7 por ciento.. Las muertes entre los trabajadores de la salud allí."


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Nov 2009)

Aquí os dejo una página donde podeis encontrar los organismos oficiales de todas las regiones.

Government portal :: Regional and City State Administrations

¿Putin puedes volver a poner las regiones "rebeldes"? Por favor


----------



## eleztrico (4 Nov 2009)

¿Y por Ucrania que tiempo hará? ¿Los virus se pueden coongelar? ¿Alguien ha visto el partido del Dínamo - Inter?


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tu pregunta presupone que el virus existe cuando en realidad no se ha aislado jamás.
> 
> ¿Puede un virus que no existe ser contagioso? Es una preguna mas sencilla que las tuyas y *sin trampa*
> 
> ...




A ver, re-editor de sus propios post's. Lo que dices por qué debiera creérselo alguien ¿porque tú lo dices, quizá?

O sea, que aseguras el virus de la gripe estacional no existe. Ahora ya me has dicho suficiente. 

Primero aprende un poco obviando tu imaginación y ciencia infusa, y cuando seas mayor, debatimos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> O sea, que aseguras el virus de la gripe estacional no existe. Ahora ya me has dicho suficiente.



Pues pon la prueba de que se ha aislado y me quitas la razón. Es tan sencillo como aportar las pruebas de su existencia.

Ya dado que es un virus tan bien conocido y aceptado por las masas, *no tendrás dificulatd alguna para encontrarla* , estará en todos los llibros de texto de medicina, no?

Hale, a darle a Google con el dedo hasta que las ranas críen pelo... busca busca...



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Aquí os dejo una página donde podeis encontrar los organismos oficiales de todas las regiones.
> 
> Government portal :: Regional and City State Administrations
> 
> ¿Putin puedes volver a poner las regiones "rebeldes"? Por favor



Con mucho gusto. Este "virus" sabe muchísimo de política y geoestrategia. 


Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast
Lviv Oblast
Rivne Oblast
Ternopil Oblast
Chernivtsi Oblast​


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No sé si este está puesto, si es así pido mil disculpas y lo borro, con la velocidad a la que va el hilo, uno no sabe si algo ya se ha posteado o no.
> 
> Es un artículo de opinión, en negrita las cosas que más me llaman la atención:
> 
> ...



Quien sabe nada, están pasando cosas muy raras, me atrevería a decir que ya nada es normal.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Quien sabe nada, están pasando cosas muy raras, me atrevería a decir que ya nada es normal.



Si, tan "raras" como unas nuevas elecciones que se celebran cada 4 años y que Rusia y los anglosajones quieren ganar.

Tan raras como un *virus con tendencias independentistas*. Ciego es el que no quiere ver.


----------



## H2O (4 Nov 2009)

No se si conoceis un blog que se llama "Oráculo de occidente" de un tal Jorge. Alguna vez había entrado y hoy llegue a él porque hablan de Ucrania. He "copipaste" un par de comentarios de este foro que me parecían interesantes incluirlos en el suyo, no he puesto nombre del autor pero si he hecho referencia a burbuja. Lo he subido y pone al lado "Tu comentario será revisado antes de publicarse." 

Al poco tiempo aparece un comentario debajo del que he dejado yo igual al mio pero con el nombre del autor, como si él lo hubiese encontrado. Abro el portatil, me meto en el oráculo y el mío no aparece, jeje. 

Con esto supongo que muchos de los comentarios que constan como suyos en realidad son de otros foreros que se los envían. Pues vaya mierda de blog, y va de enrollado y salvapatrias el Jorge este...

En el ordenador fijo, desde el cual mandé el comentario, sigue apareciendo..."Tu comentario será revisado antes de publicarse." 

Dejo este comentario porque es posible que aqui lo lea, y si le digo que no es legal en su foro, seguramente no lo publicará. 

Lo pondré en IGNORADOS


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues pon la prueba de que se ha aislado y me quitas la razón.
> 
> Ya que es u conocimiento tan extendido no tendrás dificulatd alguna paraq encontrarla, estará en todos los llinros de texto de medicina, no?
> 
> Hale, a darle a Google con el dedo hasta que las ranas críen pelo... busca busca...



El que asegura primero, por favor...

Pero como soy muy amable y compasivo, y quiero que quedes como lo que eres porque ya me estas tocando las narices, venga, para que hagas un poco el ridículo:

Medicina molecular - Características genéticas y antigénicas del virus de la gripe porcina de 2009

Y uno del instituto Max Planck ¿tienes los cojones o la estupidez de rebatirlo, chiquitín?

ScienceDirect - Trends in Microbiology : On the nature of virus quasispecies

Venga, majete. Y no me hagas perder más tiempo con tus chiquilladas.


----------



## eleztrico (4 Nov 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rbWQQg57rx8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rbWQQg57rx8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

mi granito de arena para liarla más. Kiev hoy no aparentaba problemas exagerados.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Medicina molecular - Características genéticas y antigénicas del virus de la gripe porcina de 2009
> 
> Y uno del instituto Max Planck ¿tienes los cojones o la estupidez de rebatirlo, chiquitín?



Esos documentos no hablan de aislamiento, sino de caracterización molecular. EL ASILAMIENTO HA DE PRECEDER A LA CARACTERIZACIÓN , paleto!!!!

Ya he rebatido la caracterización SIN AISLAMIENTO unas páginas mas atrás en este tocho de post que no puedes entender: post2155095

SI AISLAMIENTO PREVIO no se puede asegurar el origen de los materiales que se están caracterizando y por tanto solo "se supone" que son de origen viral. Sin aislamiento hay que presuponer que son proteinas y genes de origen humano sin mas.

Caracterizar *sin haber conseguido aislar* previamente es parte de este golpe de estado de las farmacéuticas a la ciencia.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (4 Nov 2009)

*Por alusiones (e ilusiones)*



H2O dijo:


> No se si conoceis un blog que se llama "Oráculo de occidente" de un tal Jorge. Alguna vez había entrado y hoy llegue a él porque hablan de Ucrania. He "copipaste" un par de comentarios de este foro que me parecían interesantes incluirlos en el suyo, no he puesto nombre del autor pero si he hecho referencia a burbuja. Lo he subido y pone al lado "Tu comentario será revisado antes de publicarse."
> 
> Al poco tiempo aparece un comentario debajo del que he dejado yo igual al mio pero con el nombre del autor, como si él lo hubiese encontrado. Abro el portatil, me meto en el oráculo y el mío no aparece, jeje.
> 
> ...




Saludos a todos, buenas noches. Soy el bloguer de Oráculo de Occidente y cómo H2O ha dicho cosas de mi inciertas (entiendo por malinterpretar los hechos) vengo a dar explicaciones pertinentes.

He estado extrayendo diferentes comentarios de éste hilo porque me han resultado muy útiles para documentar el tema de la gripe (o de lo que diablos sea (no me dispares Putin)) en Ucrania. He citado la fuente (es cierto que no en todos los comentarios) enlazando con Burbuja Info y también procuro poner los nombres de los autores (al menos desde hoy).

Quiero aprovechar para felicitaros por lo que estáis haciendo, ya que informarse en éste país es toda una aventura. Vosotros tenéis (algunos, muchos) contactos en ese país y en otros circundantes de los que yo no dispongo, además de que no entiendo ni papa de ruso (menos de ucranio), y es estupendo poder enterarse de cosas que nadie cuenta y así informar también a mis lectores.

Estoy seguro de que muchos (quizá la mayoría) serían más que críticos con las informaciones que yo manejo, no me importa ni lo quiero tener en cuenta, lo importante ahora es mover la información y depurar lo que sea falso y para eso los foristas de Burbuja os habéis convertido en una referencia.

En fin, no me enrollo más, espero que haya quedado clara mi postura.

PD: H2= no te censuro en mi blog, lo que ocurre es que para evitar el acceso masivo de trolls, exijo el uso de un correo real y la contestación del mensaje de comprobación a todo el que entra la primera vez, mira tu correo y lo verás.

Buenas noches a todos


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Esos documentos no hablan de aislamiento, sino de caracterización molecular. EL ASILAMIENTO HA DE PRECEDER A LA CARACTERIZACIÓN , paleto!!!!
> 
> Ya he rebatido la caracterización SIN AISLAMIENTO unas páginas mas atrás en este tocho de post que no puedes entender: post2155095
> 
> ...




Tú tienes algún tipo de patología, pero para que nadie te tome en serio en adelante, algo más...

¿A la revista Nature también la vas a rebatir? Para el que no lo sepa es la publicación más importante del mundo en lo que a la ciencia respecta.

Access : Characterization of the 1918 influenza virus polymerase genes : Nature

Avian flu: Isolation of drug-resistant H5N1 virus : Abstract : Nature

Influenza H5N1 (Bird Flu) Viral Sequences Isolated from Patients - Medpedia


----------



## willbeend (4 Nov 2009)

mmm dijo:


> Sobre que el tema me pilla de caliente, pues sí, me pilla. Y probablemente y para mi desgracia mucho más que a tí: un familiar muy cercano ha estado internado en la UCI 10 días por la gripe A, según el parte médico oficial.
> 
> ¿Y sabes qué me ha jodido más que nada? Que los medios de comunicación sólo han hablado de los muertos, no de los afectados graves que se han recuperado, pues éso no es noticia, no vende.



Corre a vacunarte antes de que se acaben, y vacuna a todos tus familiares cercanos para que no tengas que sufrir tanto.

Lo de "Seguimos con lo mismo" lo decias en tono de que aqui seguimos perdiendo el tiempo con nuestras paranoias (que no te dire que no) pero no vas a ser tu quien venga a cerrar el hilo porque se hable de paranoias, que para esto estan los foros. Tambien aplastaron a muchos que criticaban la burbuja inmobiliaria y la cantidad que en vez de haber estado en la UCI estubieron en las bahamas por el chollo que habian hecho con alguna venta inflada.

Una gripe se pasa mal siempre, y lo siento mucho por tu familiar. Yo el tema que remuevo es el que he puesto una y otra vez, que se trata de si ha habido alguna intrusion para generar mas miedo respecto al tema de la gripe cerda, vista la espectacular detencion del cientifico Israeli.

Probablemente sea todo un montage, pero estas cosas me intriga. Y ya te digo, de la gripe del pollo y del cerdo ya se ha hablado mucho, pero esa coincidencia que te digo me intriga.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (4 Nov 2009)

Ya que estoy aquí, os dejo una noticia (por aquello de mejor simbiótico que parásito) que me acaba de dejar uno de mis foristas (Luis):

"Ya se que este no es el foro apropiado, pero necesito ayuda poder ver con claridad lo que acabo de ver en un video de una noticia de la bbc en el segundo 00:46 del video… La noticia trata de una confiscación de armas por parte de Israel a Hezbola, en un barco…

En dicha secuencia, aparece una caja con munición de gran calibre… Y si mis ojos no me engañan todas las indicaciones vienen en español…

Acaso este gobierno o empresas españolas están traficando con armas…

Esto es ya la confirmación de que todo, hasta los que hablan de cosas buenas para el Mundo, están pringados en todos lo temas…

Como para fiarse cuando nos hablan de que nos tranquilicemos con el paro, la gripe, que todo va bien… Todo sigue igual…""

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Israelis 'seize Iran arms ship'

Decir que yo no soy pro-sionista, que conste. ( ésto es mío y perdón por salirme del tema del hilo)


----------



## Ziberan (4 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> *Mis conclusiones a casi una semana del Hecho:*
> 
> 1. A mi me da impresión cada vez más que esto de Ucrania se va a desinflar como un globo, tiene toda la pinta de ser un tema montado por el establishment político ucraniano, no creo que dure otra semana salvo que le den vidilla los chicos de la OMS.
> 
> ...



Pues tiene toda la pinta de ser lo que comentas, excepto que (pese a que no tenga importancia) sí hay un país que ha cerrado sus fronteras (ahora no recuerdo cual)

Esperemos acontecimientos. Ya nos enteraremos.


----------



## eleztrico (4 Nov 2009)

1. Recuerdo ahora que mi idea principal no fue si la causa era la H1N1, la Yersinia(no sé si eso le gusta más a Putin, una bonita bacteria), la política o la economía, sino que 9 provincias estaban en cuarentena, sin colegios, etc. Con lo que podía darse el caso aquí si llegase a interesar, o sea si hay un repunte de la gripe 

2. Oraculo aquí lo que estamos algunos es despistados con el no tratamiento de este tema en los medios.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (5 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> 2. Oraculo aquí lo que estamos algunos es despistados con el no tratamiento de este tema en los medios.



Si ya veo, me estoy leyendo todo el hilo desde poco después de empezar. La verdad es que yo no espero más que lo que veo de los "medios de información" ya hace tiempo que dejé de entenderlos cómo tales. La información en el siglo XXI se ha convertido en algo similar a la minería o al buceo, o te introduces en las profundidades o no te enteras más que de memeces y chismes de viejas (y de lo que pasa con pelotitas de diferentes tamaños). 

Por cierto, os quiero recomendar un documental impresionante sobre las farmacéuticas y los gobiernos, mass media, etc y la creación y propagación de enfermedades artificialmente. El autor es el Dr Leonard Horowitz, con tres Best Seller's a sus espaldas: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PkGGmVLRyo&feature=PlayList&p=DE79FC161FBCFAC1&index=0&playnext=1"><strong>Lista de Reproducción Completa</strong></a>


----------



## traspotin (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tu quieres una regla general, lo que es una tontería simple y directa.
> 
> Hay que demostrarlo para cada virus individualmente. Pero no te olvides de aislarlo primero, eh?
> 
> ...



Mycobacterium leprae - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

¿Tampoco existe la *lepra*?

http://www.mapa.es/ministerio/pags/biblioteca/revistas/pdf_MG/MG_1996_81_46_50.pdf

Infecciones multibacterianas como el *pedero* que no cumplen los postulados de Koch de forma aislada, porque ambas basterias que pruducen la enfermedad poseen factores de crecimiento mutuos y que son necesarios para que la enfermedad se manifieste.

Treponema pallidum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Treponema pallidum causante de la *sífilis* no tiene medio de cultivo específico y está demostrado que es el causante la enfermedad.

Los postulados de koch son la base, sí, pero no es absolutamente el todo. Desafortunadamente koch no llegó a poder estudiar los virus. sino otros postulados cantarían.

S2.


----------



## Antiprofeta (5 Nov 2009)

Lo de Ucrania será un bulo como el de México en la primavera pasada. En pocos días tendremos esa certeza.


Maniobras de distracción que esconden acontecimientos de los que ahora mismo no sabemos casi nada.

Sospecho que a finales de año o ya bien entrado el 2010 empezará el verdadero espectáculo con historias de ciencia-ficción para tenernos embobados. Dios mio, que tiempos nos va a tocar vivir:


----------



## Gliese (5 Nov 2009)

*A que juegan ?????*

Los datos que posteo debajo, son de la web de la OMS, organismo que se supone debe velar por la salud mundial.
El criterio de busqueda, a cuento de lo de Ucrania, era conocer las estadisticas de muerte/enfermos relacionados con enfermedades respiratorias.
Fundamentalmente porque creo que es inutil hablar de pandemia, epidemia, etc, si desconocemos los datos de años anteriores.
El resultado es el siguiente :



Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler









Ya de la ARI ni hablo, pueden buscar los datos en la web de la WHO.

Señores que nos des-gobiernan


Spoiler


----------



## eleztrico (5 Nov 2009)

Por ahí se comenta que Obama en persona tendrá contactos con Ovnis :rolleye:

Cuando las pelotitas ya no mantengan sedada a la población habrá que recurrir al armamento pesado. Es posible que ahí también entren las cuarentenas para tener a la gente en casita jugando al parchis y no armando gresca por la calle.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Habra sido todo esto un montaje de la factoria de hollywood?

Quien puede tener interes en la detencion de este tipo (exceptuandome a mi )







Lo mas esperado es que se diga que lo que se padece en Ucrania, si es que la gente realmente enferma de pneumonia, es que se trata de gripe cerda.

Pero en mas de un medio se lee que NO es gripe cerda.

Lo del Joseph Moshe ese, en que queda?

Puede haber alguna organizacion que se beneficie de la noticia de la detencion de este tipo y el motivo?

Farmaceuticas? Organizaciones anti vacunas?

Los BilderBerg?

Los Ucranianos?

Israel para invadir el Libano mientras nos preocupamos por Ucrania?


----------



## Bercipotecado (5 Nov 2009)

Entonces al final? fue solo un botellon de vodka en mal estado que sus hermanos rusos les mandaron?

A los que tengan contactos alli, de mi parte, les mandamos unos garrafones de orujin, que ya veran ellos como mata viruses y bacterias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

traspotin dijo:


> Mycobacterium leprae - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ¿Tampoco existe la *lepra*?
> 
> ...



Traspotin, con respeto, que nadie habla de Bacterias.
Pero no me quiero salir del tema, voy a ver que encuentro ::.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Harba sido todo esto un montaje de la factoria de hollywood?
> 
> Quien puede tener interes en la detencion de este tipo (exceptuandome a mi )
> 
> ...




Saludos willbeend, a mi sí me interesa y me preocupa también la laxitud de la gente. Tanto adorar a héroes virtuales y a los que de verdad se tiran a la piscina... se les olvida. Lo último que leí sobre ese hombre es que lo habían deportado a Israel.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Lo del Joseph Moshe ese, en que queda?



En lo que todos los que abren la boca o miran donde no deben...

Experto nuclear se tira del piso 17 de la sede de la ONU | terra

Luego se "corrige":rolleye:

British nuclear expert's 17th floor UN death plunge 'was not suicide' | Mail Online



> It has been suggested that Mr Hampton may have been involved in talks discussing nuclear testing in Iran. The UN has strongly denied the claims.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Precisamente le iba a comentar al Oraculo tu post sobre el David Kelly, otro heroe traicionado.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2153110-post502.html

Lo habran lobotomizado al Joseph?

Saludos Oraculo 

Debo de haber puesto unos 40 post en este hilo, pero si no llega a ser por el video de la detencion del amigo, no posteo ni uno. Hartito ya que estoy del cuento de la gripe cerdi/cerda.

Ahora, que vayamos a ignorar un ataque bioterrorista en nuestro continente... ahi si meto al nariz, auque pille alguna ostia por conspiranoico


----------



## eleztrico (5 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> En lo que todos los que abren la boca o miran donde no deben...
> 
> Experto nuclear se tira del piso 17 de la sede de la ONU | terra
> 
> ...



Quieres decir que puede caer una nobel de la paz invasión de Irán? pero no hace falta que nos chuten para eso, en Iraq lo hicieron a pelo y no pasó nada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

"De radiodifusión debe gestionar de manera responsable para cubrir la situación epidemiológica 
Автор: Прес-служба 03.11.2009 19:03 Autor: Comunicado de 03.11.2009 19:03 
Según la prensa - el servicio de prensa del Consejo Nacional de Televisión y Radio de Ucrania, el hecho de que recientemente los casos los medios de comunicación información falsa sobre la situación epidemiológica en Ucrania, el Consejo Nacional de Ucrania en la televisión y la radio hace un llamamiento a Jefes de la TV y de radio de apelación al corazón de la partida en problemas con una responsabilidad cívica completa. 


Con el fin de garantizar la seguridad de la información adecuada, la prevención de las manifestaciones de pánico de difusión de todas las formas de propiedad a la cobertura de temas relacionados con la enfermedad de la gripe y otras infecciones virales, se recomienda observar estrictamente el art. 59 Ley de Ucrania "en la Televisión y Radio, y el arte. 47 Ley de Ucrania "Sobre la información y utilizar solamente la información y las estadísticas oficiales. "

Google Traductor

El envío de la droga, que es más eficaz en el tratamiento de la AN1N1 virus, en estos últimos minutos en el hospital regional 
Автор: Прес-служба 03.11.2009 13:42 Autor: Comunicado de 03.11.2009 13:42 
Como el jefe de la Shkrobanets Juegos de la Salud, se basa en el hospital regional se creó con la sede principal de la admisión, registro y distribución de medicamentos esenciales. Hoy continúan los preparativos necesarios para el traslado de las instituciones médicas de la ciudad y la región. El principal proveedor del medicamento es una empresa Ukrvaktsina Ministerio de Salud. Así pues, el problema de la falta de "Tamiflu" Bucovina tiene ahora - ya formado stock de 18 mil dosis. Uno de esos números recomendado por la Organización Mundial de la Salud, la preparación es más que suficiente, aseguró Shkrobanets Igor prolikuvaty a aquellos pacientes que tienen indicaciones para el uso de este producto farmacéutico particular: "Tenemos suficiente medicamento antiviral único real" Tamiflu "a fin de tratar a todos que tiene un programa. No golpea la adopción de la droga - lo siento por ti mismo. 



Según el Sr. Shkrobantsya no debería ejecutar la farmacia y comprar los medicamentos antivirales y antibacteriales - paisano que tal acción llevado a una situación con la falta de estos medicamentos, que están viendo hoy en día. "El uso irracional de los medicamentos provocaron un déficit de medicamentos en las farmacias y no pueden comprar a la gente que realmente necesitan - el médico jefe en el borde de la comunicación con los periodistas. – - Recepción de profilaxis antiviral, los fármacos antibacterianos sólo suprime el sistema inmunológico y hace pesada curso de la infección viral. Hizo hincapié en que uno no debe comprometerse en la auto indefensa y tomar drogas, incluyendo antivirales. Маска, Máscara, pomada grasa en la nariz, el transporte público nekorystuvannya sin necesidades especiales, que asisten a eventos - esto será suficiente para protegerse de la enfermedad y sus seres queridos. Si todavía alguien enfermo en casa - llamar a un médico, obedecen estrictamente a las medidas de seguridad que ponen de relieve los platos especiales para el paciente, un cuarto separado para el uso de una máscara. Cuida de ti mismo - medidas sencillas que ahorran más que la medicina no controlada", - dijo Shkrobanets Igor. 

Google Traductor

Disminuir la incidencia de infecciones respiratorias agudas y la gripe en Bukovina espera dentro de una semana 
Автор: Прес-служба 04.11.2009 14:07 Autor: Comunicado de 04/11/2009 14:07 
Debido a la limitación de las medidas de epidemia, que se encuentran activos en el campo, el cumplimiento de las recomendaciones de su compatriota médicos Bukovynian, semana a principios del próximo, los expertos predicen una disminución en la incidencia de enfermedad respiratoria aguda. En particular, se está reduciendo la proporción de niños en la estructura general de los pacientes, informó en este momento "para informar a los medios de comunicación sobre la situación de la epidemia en el" secretario de la anticoncepción de emergencia regional de la Comisión - Oficial Médico en Jefe Adjunto de la epidemia en Natalia Hopko. Esto se debe, principalmente, que dejó la enseñanza en los jardines de infancia, escuelas y universidades, y los padres controlar la ubicación de los niños y limitan su comunicación con sus compañeros. 


Elevado aumento de la incidencia Lunes Natalia Hopko explica el hecho de que el lunes hizo un llamamiento a las instituciones médicas Krajany los que están enfermos el sábado y domingo: "Para el lunes se celebró el crecimiento de la enfermedad se debe probablemente a los llamamientos de las personas que el lunes no podía ir a trabajar y un procedimiento simplificado para las bajas por enfermedad, que podría coger el sábado y el domingo. Según el Secretario de la anticoncepción de emergencia regional de la Comisión, la dinámica cotidiana de la disminución de la incidencia se observa hoy en día. Sin embargo, gracias a la aplicación de las recomendaciones de los médicos residentes de la región hoy en las calles ha reducido el número de personas, la mayoría de la gente usa gasa, en la calle en realidad no tiene hijos. "Nuestras recomendaciones dosluhalysya, y así tenemos resultados positivos", - dijo durante una charla con los periodistas Natalie Hopko. 

Esta información es de una de la regiones "rebeldes" Chernivtsi.

Perdonad, pero a mí me suena a otro ataque psicológico con tintes políticos e intimidación vacunativa.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Lo habran lobotomizado al Joseph?



A saber... Viendo los videos disponibles se ve que tardaron horas en sacarlo del coche y que el equipo y personal usado daba para tomar el puñetero parlamento... ¿de que tenían miedo, de un "médico"?:rolleye:

Who is Joseph Moshe? American Everyman



> Moshe was able to resist massive doses of tear gas pumped into his car by a robot for hours on end. Even the police were astounded at that. * How the hell did he do that?*


----------



## eleztrico (5 Nov 2009)

¿Traduzco mal o este tipo es ingeniero informático según dice ahí?

Joseph Moshe Senior Vice-President Research and Development

Joseph Moshe is Senior Vice-President of Research and Development for Enavis Networks, Ltd.Mr. Moshe is responsible for the T:AX and T:CORE programs, as well as the development of all hardware.

Prior to working for Enavis Networks, Mr. Moshe was Vice-President Hardware for the Transport Networks Division at ECI Telecom from 1999-2000.His responsibilities included electrical board design, ASIC design, test fixture design, mechanical design and engineering.More...

Clue #2

Mossad infiltration in U.S. Government Data Centers

Do you see now?

Shalom


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Precisamente le iba a comentar al Oraculo tu post sobre el David Kelly.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2153110-post502.html
> 
> ...



Pues estoy en la inopia en tanto a eso. Si mañana me queda un poco de tiempo le daré un repaso porque parece ser importante. llevo unos días que voy loco intentando cubrir la información sobre lo de Ucrania además de atender el blog, mis obligaciones (y otras cosas fútiles cómo respirar, comer, etc) :56:

A mi el tema éste cada vez me parece (lo de la gripe (o lo que sea) la 2ª parte del "vamos a acojonar a todos los que podamos para implantar la vacunación obligatoria", pero mantengo una duda razonable, no sea que haya intereses eugenésicos detrás, ya conoceréis las "curiosas" formas de interpretar e implementar las medidas para el control de la población que tienen algunos tipos podridos de dinero y cómo les sobramos así unos miles de millones, pues nada, que soltando unos "bichitos" adecuadamente se les solucionan los problemas. De hecho, si a ese técnico de laboratorio checo (bendito sea) no se le ocurre probar el material de vacunas de Baxter primeros de años, ahora estaríamos contando los cadáveres por toda Europa y Asia (cercana).


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pues estoy en la inopia en tanto a eso. Si mañana me queda un poco de tiempo le daré un repaso porque parece ser importante. llevo unos días que voy loco intentando cubrir la información sobre lo de Ucrania además de atender el blog, mis obligaciones (y otras cosas fútiles cómo respirar, comer, etc) :56:
> 
> A mi el tema éste cada vez me parece (lo de la gripe (o lo que sea) la 2ª parte del "vamos a acojonar a todos los que podamos para implantar la vacunación obligatoria", pero mantengo una duda razonable, no sea que haya intereses eugenésicos detrás, ya conoceréis las "curiosas" formas de interpretar e implementar las medidas para el control de la población que tienen algunos tipos podridos de dinero y cómo les sobramos así unos miles de millones, pues nada, que soltando unos "bichitos" adecuadamente se les solucionan los problemas. De hecho, si a ese técnico de laboratorio checo (bendito sea) no se le ocurre probar el material de vacunas de Baxter primeros de años, ahora estaríamos contando los cadáveres por toda Europa y Asia (cercana).



Postea en este hilo lo que encuentres sobre el tema por favor.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿A la revista Nature también la vas a rebatir? Para el que no lo sepa es la publicación más importante del mundo en lo que a la ciencia respecta.



Pues sí, puedo rebatie a Nature perfectamente porque teongo los conocimientos para hacerlo. Tu sin embargo solo tienes tu ignorancia que compensas con fe en la "autoridad establecida".

Venga, listo, qué parte del artículo de Nature rebate mi postura? A ver si entiendes una puta palabra de los enlaces que posteas como si los hubieses escrito tú.

Pista: Nature llama "aislamiento" a lo que solo es secuenciacón. Ya es rutina en la virología "comercial" prescindir del aislamiento por motivos de "rendimiento" industrial.


----------



## eleztrico (5 Nov 2009)

Otro vídeo del partido donde se ve el público, pòr cierto menudo golazo de Sevchenko.

Champions League: Dynamo Kyiv 1-2 Inter Milan (19:45) 04/11/2009


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

traspotin dijo:


> Mycobacterium leprae - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ¿Tampoco existe la *lepra*?
> 
> ...



Si ambos agentes cumplen los postulados de Koch en cooperación, entocens es lo mismo, son un agente infeccioso conjunto.

Y *los "virus" de la gripe cumplen el qué, exactamente?*

A ver, ilumínenos con su sabiduría.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Otro vídeo del partido donde se ve el público, pòr cierto menudo golazo de Sevchenko.
> 
> Champions League: Dynamo Kyiv 1-2 Inter Milan (19:45) 04/11/2009



Alguna mascarilla se ve por ahi. De todas formas, si estos tipos sobrevivieron al desastre en Chernobil... que coño les van a acojonar con un resfriado de mierda


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Esta burbuja de falsas epidemias ya aburre.... os dejo con el hulo que empecé ya con la penúltima y que sigue hoy en pleno vigor.

Aquí están todos mis argumentos y críticas a la virología "comercial" para consideración de los que las podáis entender. 

No puedo educar desde cero a quien nunca antes se interesó por el tema de las falsas infecciones que yo llevo siguendo desde 1997.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/110045-la-burbuja-de-pandemias.html

Algunos no aprendéis ni a hostias...


----------



## eleztrico (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Alguna mascarilla se ve por ahi. De todas formas, si estos tipos sobrevivieron al desastre en Chernobil... que coño les van a acojonar con un resfriado de mierda



Lo que tienen los futboleros es que están en un estado semiinconsciente, no hay dolor. Por ver el partido son capaces de arriesgarse a morir.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Esta burbuja de falsas epidemias ya aburre.... os dejo con el hulo que em[ecé ya con la penúltima y que sigue hoy en pleno vigor.
> 
> Aquí están todos mis argumentos y críticas a la virología "comercial" para consideración de los que las podáis entender.
> 
> ...



¿Quieres decir que no existe ningun tipo de armamento biologico?

Ami lo que me interesa en este momento (sin desprecio al resto de lo que posteas) es el tema del ataque a poblacion civil de forma deliberada.

No he podido leer todos tus post por falta de tiempo, no por falta de interes, aunque entre viaje y viaje en tren los ire remontando. Pero en este hilo me parece que siempre enfocabas al tema de la gripe, por lo que voy aplazando su lectura para mas tarde, que me parece muy interesante de leer y contrastar.

No te vayas demasiado lejos de este hilo Putín, por favor, que aun tienes que cobrar la factura del gas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

En esta región ( Ivano)parece que va a menos. 

04/11/2009 
Прес-служба голови ОДА Servicio de Prensa del Presidente de la AOD 

Hoy, 4 de noviembre, Jefe Adjunto Administración de la Salud Zoya Tsihon en una conferencia de representantes de medios de comunicación tradicionales últimos datos operativos sobre la situación epidemiológica en el pueblo. 

Señaló que el incremento observado de la incidencia máxima. . Pero, de acuerdo con Zoya Alexandrovna es un proceso natural, típico de las epidemias en general. Poco a poco, la situación se estabilizó. "Esperamos que, incluso durante esta semana se aumentó la incidencia de una desaceleración gradual. . Usted recordará que el día anterior a los médicos pidió 18 mil personas ese día - es un poco más de 9 mil ". Obnadiyuye y que - dijo Zoya Aleksandrovna - desaparece auge de las farmacias en línea están empezando a aparecer no antes de los medicamentos, Los primeros son vendas cosido. 

Y hoy, según lo informado por Zoya Aleksandrovna, en terapia intensiva sigue siendo de 53 personas (entre ellas - 17 niños menores de 6 años y 5 niños mayores). Ningún niño o niña no tiene ninguna amenaza de seguridad. Día Vypysalysya del departamento de cuidados intensivos y trasladado a los medios convencionales de 23 pacientes. 

. Zoya A. como médico llamó la atención sobre el fármaco "Tamiflu", recientemente promocionado ampliamente en los medios de comunicación. Hizo hincapié en que la herramienta no se puede tomar de forma independiente sin receta. Después de todas estas pastillas tienen muchos efectos secundarios y contraindicaciones. Así que no hay necesidad de crear emoción, en busca de "Tamiflu". Este producto está disponible en número suficiente en todos los hospitales de la zona, los pacientes que realmente lo necesitan allí "Tamiflu" es gratuito. 

Al final de la sesión informativa Zoya Aleksandrovna informó que la lista de muertes en la Pre-región de los Cárpatos, por desgracia, se hacen más largos. Esta lista incluye a 15 personas.Entre ellos - una enfermera, farmacéutico y médico, los pacientes que hasta hace poco ayudaron. Su esposa fue transportada al hospital desde que la enfermedad en el país con neumonía en estado crítico. 

Додано: Añadido: 
e-mail: editor E-mail: editor 
phone: (0342)552251 Teléfono: (0342) 552251 
²âàíî-Ôðàíê³âñüêà îáëàñíà äåðæàâíà àäì³í³ñòðàö³ÿ ²âàíî-Ôðàíê³âñüêà îáëàñíà äåðæàâíà àäì³í³ñòðàö³ÿ 

Google Traductor


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Ami lo que me interesa en este momento (sin desprecio al resto de lo que posteas) es el tema del ataque a poblacion civil de forma deliberada.



El ataque si lo hay solo puede ser químico. La bacteriología no funciona a menos que se inocule a cada víctima individualmente (vacuna). No hay atajos, no hay bombas bacteriológicas, eso no funciona. Además tendrían que usar bacterias porque estos virus que acaban de sacarse de la manga son absolutamente fantasiosos y no resisten al análisis científico (ciencia = falsabilidad + repetibilidad).


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El ataque si lo hay solo puede ser químico. La bacteriología no funciona a menos que se inocule a cada víctima individualmente (vacuna). No hay atajos, no hay bombas bacteriológicas, eso no funciona. Además tendrían que usar bacterias porque estos virus que acaban de sacarse de la manga son absolutamente fantasiosos y no resisten al análisis científico (ciencia = falsabilidad + repetibilidad).



Y ves posible que alguien se puede haber atrevido a realizar ese ataque quimico? Para fomentar el miedo y la aceptacion de la vacuna?

Y esa vacuna, es solo por motivos economicos?


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

De todas formas, parece que el tema se desinfla y aunque faltaria ver como progresa los proximos dias, me huelo que no ha habido ni ataques ni nada anomalo respecto a loq ue ya conocemos respecto al tema de la gripe cerda.

no obstante, me sigue apestando el tema del cientifico detenido en LA.

A dormirla toca.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

*..*

Bueno después de un tiempo de ver noticias y leer comentarios me atrevo a hacer una hipótesis. Inspirada en comentarios en este y otros foros...

Un plan, una conspiración, una estrategía de negocío no tiene que ser facilmente visible ( si no se acaba el chiringuito ), pero es muy poco probable ( debido a la dificultad de ejecutación) que sea extremadamente complicada. 
La "realidad" normalmente es más simple de lo que parece.

Las farmaceuticas a través de la OMS deciden que hay que incrementar su negocio y que aparte del poder económico hay que tener un peso geostratégico. Si somos los que decidimos que cura, que no cura, que es una enfermedad, que no es una enfermedad etc tenemos un gran poder politico-social a parte de económico, no para dominar al mundo, ni eliminar a la población sino para poder presionar a los gobiernos y que se pongan a nuestra disposición.

Imaginad que la OMS decide poner en práctica el plan, se elige un pais México, con una población bastante alta, cerca de EEUU (para que nos puedan echar un cable) y de bastante repercusión mediática. En toda américa por su ubicación geográfica y en toda Europa por el turismo ...

La OMS decide que hay que crear una pandemía de algo, este algo se llamará gripe A.

La OMS con colaboración de X ( seguramente en EEUU hay muchas de estas x) decide *quimacamente* eliminar a unas cuantas personas. Los metodos pueden ser muy sencillos, cualquiera que se os ocurra es válido, no es difícil envenar a la gente si hay mucha gente colaborando...

En pocas horas acuden al hospital los envenenados, muchos de ellos mueren a las pocas horas, alguno se salva, pero los sintomas son muy comunes "dolor de cabeza, tos , diarre en ocasiones " tipícos mecanismos de defensa del cuerpo humano ante cualquier imprevisto...

Este envenamiento se hace, no para que se propague el virus *que no existe* sino para que los médicos vean sintomas similares y que se empiecen a preocupar... Con que haya un médico colaborador de las farmaceuticas bastaría para que todos los medicos del hospital empezaran a preocuparse por esta extraña enfermedad... Muy sencillo el médico de las OMS como si de un niño pequeño se tratase diria " esto es gripe, es muy raro, es una gripe rara ", así sucesivamente... En poco tiepo siguen muriendo gente con esta "gripe rara"...

Comenzaría a llegar gente al hsoptial ( gente que ha sido envenenada con menor dosis )... Y los médicos confirmarian que se trata de una "gripe rara", llamarian al ministerio del sanidad y este se pondría en contacto con la OMS... 

En poco tiempo la OMS ( que repito ha elegido un país muy cercano a EEUU ) se haría cargo de la situación y confirmaría que se trata de un virus nuevo, gripe Porcina...

La propaganda empezaría , no sería de forma absoluta, sino escalonada, con noticias falsas, noticias verdaderas, conspiraciones, hechos reales... La llamarian gripe porcina porque algunas personas murieron con sintomas parecidos después de tener contacto con cerdos ( sintomas muy comunes ). 

En poco tiempo la noticía daría la vuelta al mundo, el boca a boca en México sería frenético y miles de personas asustadas acudirian a los hospitales.

En México Dc deben de morir entre 500 y 1000 personas diarias, alguna de ellas con enfermedades raras, otras con "sintomas gripales"... Pues bien, las OMS empezaría a contabilizar cadavares, ojo, estos *ya no estarian envenenados * ... EL VIRUS SE PROPAGA:..

Es posible que la OMS cometierá algunos fallos y quisiera ver la reaccion de la gente, cuando se daban noticias de "miles de muertos" a la OMS no le debió gustar la reacción de la gente, creeria que ante un shok tan fuerte la gente en unas semanas o meses se podría "inmunizar" a una falsa pandemía ver como normal que miles de personas murieran supuestamente... En África no tienen miedo a un hombre con un cuchillo, en España acojona que un tio tenga un cuchillo. Ellos estan "inmunizados" a la violencía. Pues lo mismo

El supuesto virus *de forma natural* iría transimitiendose de país en país ya que estos sintomas son muy habituales... (sigo )


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Y ves posible que alguien se puede haber atrevido a realizar ese ataque quimico? Para fomentar el miedo y la aceptacion de la vacuna?



De momento no es un ataque químico, es un simple re-etiquetado de un puñado de los miles de personas que fallececen en Ucrania todos los días por las causas habituales. 

No ha aumentado la mortandad general en Ucrania, el número de fallecimientos en el pais sigue en su tasa normal. Solo se ha cambiado el diagnóstico de algunos cadáveres por motivos políticos. Los cambios, curiosamente solo han afectado a las zonas independentistas. Estqs zonas lindan con Polonia, y la república Checa, paises donde no hay ni alarma ni medidas de precaución. La campaña electoral ya comenzó a mediados de Octubre. Es el circo de los Payasos que visita de nuevo la ciudad.


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (5 Nov 2009)

<center>
<img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1mj0adrqkws/SvIj5ovkXOI/AAAAAAAAJT4/3L914CctRt8/s800/9003_0154.JPG" /></a>


</center>


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bueno después de un tiempo de ver noticias y leer comentarios me atrevo a hacer una hipótesis. Inspirada en comentarios en este y otros foros..



Estoy básicamente de acuerdo salvo en que no es necesario ningún envenamiento que complicaría las cosas y podría legar a descubrirse. 

Es mucho mas sencillo que eso. Tan simple que la gente no lo pilla. *Se han escogido los síntomas mas comunes que existen* ( dolor de cabeza, fatiga, etc...) simplemente para poder llamar "infectado" a cualquiera. Es el timo perfecto!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Estoy básicamente de acuerdo salvo en que no es necesario ningún envenamiento que complicaría las cosas y podría legar a descubrirse.
> 
> Es mucho mas sencillo que eso. Tan simple que la gente no lo pilla. *Se han escogido los síntomas mas comunes que existen* ( dolor de cabeza, fatiga, etc...) simplemente para poder llamar "infectado" a cualquiera. Es el timo perfecto!




Que además, ya ha sido vacunado desde la tierna infancia decenas de veces.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

Acelerando un poco mi comentario, la OMS poco a poco iria dando consignas cada vez más fuertes a los gobiernos , hasta que se declarara la fase de pandemia.

Dudo mcuho que la OMS fuera tan ingenua de pensar que no habría teorias de la conspiración, seguramente ha habido blogs y noticias falsas , personajes esperpenticos uqe han intentado borrar la teoria de la conspiración... Es probable que le haya salido mal. En mi argumento pensaré que se les ha ido de las manos y les ha salido mal,* solo hay que ver el rechazo a la vacuna*, aunque en otro post podría poner una hipotesis que todo esto no es más que el plan de las OMS y les esta saliendo de perlas...

*¿ Pero que quiere la OMS ?* A través del control político y mediático 

¿Será la vacuna obligatoría ? Es probable que si en muchos paises, pero todo dependerá de la lucha de la OMS contra las teorias conspiranoicas y el miedo a la vacuna que tiene actualmente 

¿ Pero tiene algún as en la manga? por supuesto y lo usará, aunque tambien es probable que se conforme con una vacunacion "casi masiva" no hace falta todo el mundo ( que seria lo ideal )

¿ Pero para qué nos vacunan si no existe el virus? Para tener el control sobre nosotros, para podernos vender entre otras cosas más medicamentos, terapias de todo tipo, incluso diría que hasta shampoos, gel etc Un negocío que va más allá de la "farmacía" y que mueve centenares de miles de millones de euros, por no decir billones ( la belleza mueve montañas )

¿ Pero por que no nos inyectan algo inocuo si el virus no existe? Por qué *la vacuna si que sirve*, cura el dolor de cabeza, los moqueos, la diarrea en cierta forma, nos inmuniza en cierta forma a los cambios bruscos de temperatura, etc, cada año, eso si nos la tienen que suministrar

¿ Entonces que tiene de malo ?, bueno pues que la vacuna, nos elimina los sitemas naturales del organismo para la defesa de las patologias, tiene un montón de elementos quimicos e incluso cancerigenos, lo que nos provocará otro tipo de enfermedades a lo largo de nuestras vidas, seremos más debiles en pocas palabras *estaremos bajo el control de las farmaceuticas* y quien no se medique ( y se haya vacunado ) vivira menos y en peores condiciones.

Un mundo yonki....

¿ Los gobiernos estan informados ? no, a excepccion de uno o dos

¿ Y los dirigentes ? no..

¿ Nadie? si, en cada país hay personas que viven del negocio y que tienen cargos importantes, otros estan en la sombra y saben "algo", lo suficiente como para colaborar en el negocio.

¿ Y que puede ganar un gobierno con la OMS? es posible que algun presidente pregunte sobre el virus y se le explique de cierta forma que hay que colaborar ocn las OMS , que nos devolvera el favor...

¿ pero como? Pues parando elecciones, dejando a los presidentes como heroes por que salvan al pueblo, parando movimientos independentistas o reveldes, como puede ser en Ucrania ( son las zonas más afectadas ) etc Hay que recordar que l*a OMS puede hacer absolutamente de todo, ya que se puede parar hasta la constitución por el bien del pueblo*...


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Estoy básicamente de acuerdo salvo en que no es necesario ningún envenamiento que complicaría las cosas y podría legar a descubrirse.
> 
> Es mucho mas sencillo que eso. Tan simple que la gente no lo pilla. *Se han escogido los síntomas mas comunes que existen* ( dolor de cabeza, fatiga, etc...) simplemente para poder llamar "infectado" a cualquiera. Es el timo perfecto!



Hablo de un envenanimiento de 20 personas más o menos, nada del otro mundo en una ciudad que mueren 500 personas al dia y muchas veces mas de 20 de forma violenta... Un pavo que se entrevistó con OBAMA murio de eso(gripe A) a las pocas horas...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por qué *la vacuna si que sirve*, cura el dolor de cabeza, los moqueos...



Hay estudios para todos los gustos, pero la vacuna contra la gripe NO ES EFECTIVA:

Cdc Flu Vaccine Ineffective

Flu shot facts - flu shots are largely ineffective,

_In October 2008, the Archives of Pediatric & Adolescent Medicine reported that vaccinating young children against the flu had *no impact on flu-related hospitalizations* or doctor visits during two recent flu seasons. The researchers concluded that significant influenza vaccine effectiveness could not be demonstrated for any season, age, or setting_.​
_In 2004, a study in The New England Journal of Medicine concluded that *vaccination against pneumonia does not reduce the risk of contracting the disease*._​
Kids' Flu Shot Largely Ineffective Over Past Few Years -

_October 6 (HealthDay News) -- Over the past two flu seasons, vaccinating children five and younger d*id not reduce the number of child hospitalizations* or doctor's visits linked to influenza, according to results of a new study._​


Azrael_II dijo:


> Hablo de un envenanimiento de 20 personas más o menos, nada del otro mundo en una ciudad que mueren 500 personas al dia y muchas veces mas de 20 de forma violenta... Un pavo que se entrevistó con OBAMA murio de eso(gripe A) a las pocas horas...



Para qué si se pueden escoger a dedo entre los miles de hospitalizados con los mismos síntomas? Ya se hizo durante la "pandemia" de gripe porcina de los 70 de la que esta es un REPLAY.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

Me refiero, que la vacuna que han fabricado las farmaceuticas es probable que algún efecto tenga, para mantener a los clientes contentos... Menos dolores de cabeza, poco moqueo etc...


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Hay estudios para todos los gustos, pero la vacuna contra la gripe NO ES EFECTIVA:
> 
> Cdc Flu Vaccine Ineffective
> 
> ...




El plan es magistral, de una simpleza elegante, se escoge un país en vías de desarrollo donde la miseria está a la orden del día y se le da bombo a sus múltiples enfermedades producto de la pobreza (Méjico, Ucrania..) por supuesto algunos de los ingresados tienen patologías graves de síntomas parecidos, neumonías, pestes, tuberculosis terminales, fallecen y ayudan a redondear la estadística, ni se comprueba que tengan o no la supuesta gripe por "motivos económicos" como ha dicho uno de los doctores del debate de telemandril.

Y os preguntareis... ¿Por qué no escoger un país africano o asiático en peores condiciones? porque a nadie le asustaría, sabemos que mueren millones al año de hambre y malaria y otras enfermedades y nos la trae floja, lo mismo en esos países, ¿Os imagináis a los etíopes acojonandose ante un brote de gripe? Ni de coña. Eso no provocaría terror, ni a ellos ni a nosotros.

Casualmente ambos países Mejico y Ucrania estaban y están a las puertas de procesos electorales que no pintaban bien para el gobierno de turno, ¿Casualidad? juzgad vosotros.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Azrael, según tu, habría una suerte de élite medico-político-empresarial que son los que gobiernan (directa o indirectamente) la OMS y que estarían dopando al planeta con vacunas cuyo fin es obtener clientes de por vida de esas vacunas y el consiguiente poder (económico entre otros).



La OMS es la versión médica del IMF: ambos se inventan el problema para luego venderte su solución. 

Las dos organizaciones dependen de políticos que sigan fielmente sus dictados saltándose el proceso democrático. El propósito en ambos casos es crear dependencias artificiales y transferencias de riqueza a largo plazo. Las facturas multimillonarias de la vacuna doble y de ese placebo llamado Tamiflú ilas pagamos de nuestros bolsillos. En el mejor de los casos se acabarán pudriendo en el almacén y en el peor veremos una pandemia de efectos secundarios terrorífica.


----------



## dodaltel (5 Nov 2009)

Ni virus, ni pandemias, ni vacunaciones obligatorias ni nada de nada. Esto es una maniobra de distracción, mientras sin que nos demos cuenta, nos meten una constitución anticonstitucional que si no se vota positivamente, la vuelven a sacar a votación, así hasta que se apruebe o directamente se truca un poquitín los resultados electorales. 

Para que la gente no critique estas cosas, se dice que Internet está siendo vigilada y que todo lo que diga la población será analizado y que se harán listas negras y blablabla, aunque técnicamente sea imposible procesar toda esa información, da igual esto se dice para que la gente tenga miedo de hablar que es lo que realmente se pretende. 

Dentro de poco dirán que estos virus aparecen y desaparecen por que hay unos terroristas muy malos que nos quieren matar a todos, así que cuando esté la población acojonada, empezarán a sacar leyes cada vez más restrictivas con respecto a los derechos de los ciudadanos, "por nuestra propia seguridad" y así poco a poco irán destinando más dinero a seguridad y menos a temas sociales como la educación, sanidad, etc.

Se nos venden roles de conducta altamente fascistoides como modelos normales de conductas en las series y películas, para que los niños crezcan creyendo que los malos son los moros y los buenos son los pijos de TOP GAN que tiran napalm desde sus aviones de última generación, contra la población civil de algún país del tercer mundo.

Vamos que lo que pretenden es convertir Europa en una copia de USA.

¿Por que en USA no hay manifestaciones como las que hay en Europa?. Simplemente por que la policía tiene carta blanca a la hora de hacer lo que les de la gana para detener a los cabecillas de una manifestación e incluso pueden llegar a disparar con fuego real para controlar una manifestación dependiendo el estado. Por eso las manis en USA son tan light, por que cualquiera puede acabar con un tiro o muerto de una paliza en los calabozos de cualquier comisaría de USA. Por eso nos tienen que ir quitando derechos que han costado guerras y revoluciones, para que puedan hacer lo que les de la gana con los que molesten y vivamos en un estado policial "por nuestra propia seguridad". 

Dejaos de historias de virus y demás tonterías, haced me caso, todo esto es un camelo. 

¿Que de donde salen esos muertos de las noticias?. Pues lo sacan como dije en un post anterior de los muertos que mueren todos los años. Solo en España mueren más de 100.000 personas por causas de las infecciones, con decir que hay un virus de la gripe muy peligroso que mata, seguro que de esos 100.000 muertos por infecciones en España habrá algunos miles que habrán muerto por la cepa X o la cepa Y de la gripe, que más da, con decir que la cepa Y es altamente mortal aunque sea mentira, la cosa colará si alguien muere en España de la cepa Y, por que alguien estadísticamente tendrá que morir de esa cepa y ya está.

Primero asustan al personal y luego sacan leyes que nadie tragaría si no fuese por que está acojonado.

Señores estamos viendo resurgir el fascismo 2.0 y les estamos haciendo el trabajo más fácil cuando hablamos de virus y de conspiraciones, por que estas cosas que escribimos aquí la leen muchas personas del foro o no y sin quererlo estamos dando la versión de la realidad que estos hijos de puta quieren que demos. Lo que quiero decir, es que hay que prestarle más atención a esas leyes que nos están colando, prácticamente sin que nos enteremos y que pueden quitarnos derechos fundamentales como la libertad de expresión, sin necesidad de una orden judicial, con casi cualquier excusa, como esa ley que intenta sacar el hijoputa del Sarcosí para cortar la conexión a Internet a personas que dicen cosas "feas" por Internet o que con la excusa de que un día se bajó una canción por el emule, ya se le puede callar la boca y saltarse el derecho más elemental de una democracia, como es la libertad de expresión.

¿Quienes están detrás de estas movidas?. Intereses económicos que con sus lobbys van haciendo presión y corrompiendo a los legisladores, para que traguemos con las privatizaciones de la sanidad, la educación y nos gastemos lo que no tenemos en armamento de alta tecnología, para defendernos de nosequién de un país del tercer mundo, que según dice la TV es el tío más malo que a parido madre y que no se sabe como el solito en el sótano de su casa a desarrollado armas biológicas, nucleares o químicas, que no pudieron desarrollas las más poderosas potencias militares del mundo con todos sus laboratorios, científicos y dinero.

¿Como se puede luchar contra este golpe de estado silencioso?. Pues apagando la televisión y empezando a usar las herramientas que nos da la democracia, como es la libertad de expresión, de manifestación y de asociación, para hacer público los trucos que estos hijos de puta están usando para manipular a la sociedad. Cuando la gente se une y empieza a decir lo que piensa, las mentiras duran muy poco y callarle la boca a unos centenares o miles puede ser fácil, pero callarle la boca a millones es imposible.

La forma de que no se hagan con el control es que la gente no tenga miedo y la forma de hacer que la gente no tenga miedo es a través de la información y del descubrimiento de las mentiras que día a día se usan en los medios para asustar cada vez más a la gente. ¿Por que creéis que siempre se da la noticia más sangrienta y sórdida?. ¿Por audiencia?, ¿por morbo?, pues no, dan la noticia más sangrienta y siniestra para acojonar al personal y hacer que todos desconfiemos de todos y no nos relacionemos ni hablemos con naturalidad. Es decir, lo que hacen muchas empresas cuando intencionadamente crean mal ambiente en el trabajo, para que la gente no se una y terminen reclamando derechos a sus patronos. Además, con esas noticias también consiguen deprimir al personal y crearles una sensación de pesimismo para desmoralizar al personal. Cuanto más desmoralizada, deprimida y pesimista, menos interés tendrán en luchar y más en evadirse para olvidar lo triste que es la vida a través de los canales que el consumismo facilita a través del innumerable surtido de chorradas inútiles que podemos comprar y que compramos, para escapar de esas sensaciones que nos inculcan cada día desde que encendemos la televisión. 

Como dije en otro post, los medios de información no están para informar, sino para dirigir a la población donde el poder le interese. Por eso insisto en que hay que apagar la televisión y no creerse nada que no halla contrastado uno mismo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Estas sembrao dodaltel!


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La OMS es la versión médica del IMF: ambos se inventan el problema para luego venderte su solución.
> 
> Las dos organizaciones dependen de políticos que sigan fielmente sus dictados saltándose el proceso democrático. El propósito en ambos casos es crear dependencias artificiales y transferencias de riqueza a largo plazo. Las facturas multimillonarias de la vacuna doble y de ese placebo llamado Tamiflú ilas pagamos de nuestros bolsillos. En el mejor de los casos se acabarán pudriendo en el almacén y en el peor veremos una pandemia de efectos secundarios terrorífica.



Tal y como lo veo es difícil parar esta espiral?.

Si un gobierno dice por ejemplo: No queremos vacunas para gripe cerda ni tamiflus ni leches, se les acabaría el chollo en unos años, pero cómo separar los medicamentos que son paja de los que no lo son?? Un gobierno no puede prescindir de los medicamentos en su sistema sanitario actual ya que sería el caos debido a la multitud de medicamentos y drogas que son efectivos para muchas enfermedades.

El tema está muy jodido, las Farmas han creado una suerte de clan pitagórico (favorecido por el caracter técnico-científico y a veces críptico de la medicina. La ciencia ha sustituido aquí a la religión) una élite que ningún gobierno se atreve a contravenir salvo pena de excomunión y quema con escarnio público ante el resto de naciones.

La única solución para desenmascarar a estos nuevos pitagóricos se me antoja que vendrá si la sociedad logra cambiar su conciencia y tumbar mitos y leyendas, y en esto será fundamental internet.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

Que pasa aquí no duerme nadie, todos haciendo de watchdog.


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

Aquí dejo el timming de las elecciones en Ukraina.
Y si alguien quiere saber aquí.
Ukrainian presidential election, 2010 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Time Table
Ukraine's Central Electoral Commission (CEC) has set the following timetable for the conduct of the election:[3][18]

October 19: Official 90 day Election Campaign period commences 
October 20 to November 6: Nominations open 
November 9: Deadline for nomination document/submissions 
CEC has five days to assess and approve or reject nominations

November 11: Deadline for candidates to submit any corrections to documentation 
November 13: CEC to finalize registration of nominations 
November 15: CEC to publish nomination lists of candidates 
CEC provides certified copies of the voters list to all candidates. Within Three days of registration Candidates must provide a statement of assets and income. Candidates allowed to commence official campaign one day after registration is finalized.

December 15: CEC to approve ballot paper format ready for printing. 
January 2: Last day for public opinion polls to be published prior to election. 
January 9: All ballot papers to be printed and ready for distribution to polling stations/districts. 
January 15: Last day of public campaigning before polling day 
January 17: Election (First round ballot) Polling commences 8AM and closes 10PM 
January 22: Tabulation of overseas and territorial polling place to be completed 
January 27: Determination of voting results and declaration of poll 
If no single candidate has 50% or more of the total votes recorded the two highest polling candidates progress to a second round ballot. Information in relation to the dates for a possible run-off ballot has not been published. If required the run-off ballot is expected to be held on February 21, 2010"

In Ukraine, the previous two presidential first round ballots have traditionally occurred in October.

According to the Constitution of Ukraine, Regular elections of the President of Ukraine are held on the last Sunday of the last month of the fifth year of the term of authority of the President of Ukraine. In the event of pre-term termination of authority of the President of Ukraine, elections of the President of Ukraine are held within ninety days from the day of termination of the authority.

Early Presidential elections can be held in case of presidential resignation, ill-health, impeachment or death.

On April 1, 2009, the Verkhovna Rada designated October 25, 2009 as the date for the first round of voting. Within a week, President Yushchenko filed an appeal with the Constitutional Court against Verkhovna Rada's October 25 date. The President's appeal argued that his inauguration on January 23, 2005 was the commencement of his five-year term of office and as such the next presidential election must be set for the last Sunday before January 23, 2010 in accordance with Article 103.[19]

On May 13, 2009 the court ruled in Yushchenko's favor, striking out the October 25th date for the elections.[20] On May 14, 2009, the Party of Regions leader Viktor Yanukovych stated that the presidential elections should now be held on January 17, 2010.[21][22][23]

On June 23, 2009 the Parliament rescheduled the date for the election for Sunday January 17, 2010 with 399 lawmakers out of 442 lawmakers registered in the session hall voted “for” the resolution “On appointing of regular election of President of Ukraine”.

Minister of Internal Affairs Yuriy Lutsenko said on September 21, 2009 that he believes that the lists of voters at this Presidential election will be more qualitative and more “clear” than it was at previous elections because "double names" where removed from the list[24]. The same day the Party of Regions complained about a lot of mistakes in that list and that the number of voters fell in the south and east of Ukraine and grew by 0.5-1% in western Ukraine[25]. It is the first time the state register of voters will be used in a Ukrainian election[25].


----------



## josemazgz (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Por lo menos hay uno que entiende de loq ue hablo.
> 
> *Para los demás* es blanco o negro: o existen todos los virus o no existe ninguno. Son mentes infantiles e inmaduras.



Recuerdo que he dicho que no comulgo con vuestras ideas. Sólo he hecho una aclaración.




PutinReReloaded dijo:


> veo que has comprendido que la existencia es solo una condición necesaria, pero no suficiente porque aparte hay que demostrar que el agente es patológico.
> 
> Todo lo anterior exige unos protocolos que se están saltando a la torera por motivos comerciales.



Si según la medicina/laboratorios los virus que causan el resfriado común también mutan (si no, sólo nos resfriaríamos una vez en la vida), ¿por qué no sacan vacunas y amplían así su mercado?

No me contestes diciendo que el resfriado es la gripe, pero más leve. Ponte en el lugar de los laboratorios.


----------



## josemazgz (5 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los mocazos son síntoma de una intoxicación orgánica, probablemente derivada de un uso intenso de productos de la farmaindustria, vacunas incluidas.
> 
> Haga Ud un ayuno de 20 días, y verá la cantidad de asquerosidades que excreta. Su cuerpo se lo agradecerá con 10 años de mejor salud.



Vaya, y que casualidad que me salieron los mocos cuando bajaron las temperaturas 10ºC de golpe. Será que mis mocos son conspiranoicos y esperaron a ese día para confundirme.


----------



## josemazgz (5 Nov 2009)

> Exactamente. Cuando en una familia caen todos enfermos es porque comen la misma mierda del mismo pote. Mismas costumbres = mismas enfermedades, "hereditarias" también les llaman



Eso explicaría que hayamos caído tres de los cuatro miembros.

El fail está en el que el pequeño, de siete meses, no tiene la misma dieta que el resto, lógicamente, y sin embargo también cayó.

Oye, igual es porque los cuatro tenemos el pelo claro :


----------



## traspotin (5 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Traspotin, con respeto, que nadie habla de Bacterias.
> Pero no me quiero salir del tema, voy a ver que encuentro ::.



Caronte, hablo de los postulados de koch. No se cumplen en el 100% de los casos entre las bacterias, ergo intentar desmontar que los virus no existen porque no cumplan esos postulados cuando menos es discutibles si hay bacterias que tampoco lo hacen. Entiendo que putin quiera ser crítico con el sistema, es más es necesario que haya críticos al sistema, pero no hace falta cerrarse en banda y desterrar a los virus tan a la ligera. En cuanto al hilo, en la región de Volinia la gente empieza a salir a la calle sin máscaras. Hasta se habían visto algunas máscaras a juego con la ropa y "fashion" jeje. Saludos.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues sí, puedo rebatie a Nature perfectamente porque teongo los conocimientos para hacerlo. Tu sin embargo solo tienes tu ignorancia que compensas con fe en la "autoridad establecida".



JA JA JA JA. Internet está lleno de chiflados. :XX:


----------



## explorador (5 Nov 2009)

se sabe ya, si se han muerto todos?, tanto meteros en guerrillas estériles, que ya no posteaís noticias ucranianas, sois como niños.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> se sabe ya, si se han muerto todos?, tanto meteros en guerrillas estériles, que ya no posteaís noticias ucranianas, sois como niños.



Hay alguna noticia nueva que no se haya posteado ya?

Pon el link please.

Me he leido todos los post de este hilo. Desde mi punto de vista el tema esta en el siguiente punto.

Nos quieren meter la vacuna de los huevos como sea para convertirnos en unos yonkis de por vida, dependientes de las empresas farmaceuticas. Cada año habra nuevas cepas de virus que amenazaran con matarnos a todos y nuevas vacunas con vete tu a saber que intenciones que nos pondra por la vena ya que nuestro cuerpo ya no podra defenderse como lo hubiera hecho sin meternos ese chute.

Es decir, hipotecada nuestra economia de por vida y proximamente tambien nuestra salud.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Esta es preocupante:

Swine Flu Fears Spread From Ukraine To Afghanistan - Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty 2009

Swine Flu Fears Spread From Ukraine To Afghanistan

Afghan Health Minister Said Mohammad Amin Fatami speaks at a press conference on November 2 about swine flu. He is surrounded by doctors dressed in full protective suits from a Kabul lab designed to diagnose the H1N1 virus.
November 04, 2009
By Charles Recknagel
Concerns over swine flu are sweeping countries from Ukraine to Afghanistan as governments scramble to deal with reported outbreaks of the disease.

But it remains unclear how many of the reported flu cases are swine flu rather than ordinary flu. The symptoms of both diseases are easy to confuse and in many countries doctors still have only limited experience diagnosing the new H1N1 strain.

Unmasking The Truth About H1N1
Concerns in Ukraine have run particularly high amid a flu outbreak there. News agencies report some 70 people have died from flu infections, with western Lviv Province particularly hard hit.

The Health Ministry said today that the number of flu patients in the country has risen to 450,000, although it has not been determined how many of those people are suffering from swine flu. Only two days ago, the ministry had said some 255,000 Ukrainians had registered with public health authorities as suffering from the flu, among them 83,000 children.

Urging its citizens not to panic, Ukraine closed the nation's schools for three weeks to avoid the spread of flu and banned large public gatherings.

The World Health Organization said on November 2 there was no evidence that Ukraine had a bad outbreak of swine flu, but at the government's request it has sent a health team there to help the country cope.

'Very Confusing'

RFE/RL’s Ukraine Service director Irena Chalupa reports from Kyiv that uncertainty over the extent of swine flu is heightened by a lack of diagnostic tools in the country.

“It's very, very confusing and extremely hard to get to the bottom of all of this," Chalupa says. "For starters, Ukraine doesn't have the diagnostic capacity to actually be able to establish whether or not someone actually dies from swine flu, so they have to send samples to the World Health Organization in London, which then either confirms or says, 'No, this person did not die of swine flu.'


A family in the Belarusian capital, Minsk, wears surgical masks in an attempt to prevent infection with the H1N1 virus. Experts say such masks are of limited value."Last week one case was confirmed as having succumbed to swine flu and now there is talk of 11 other [such] deaths."

Chalupa notes that every year Ukraine suffers an outbreak of ordinary influenza and often some local quarantine measures are taken to curb its spread. 

But this year the concerns over swine flu have dramatically raised the stakes in the annual health crisis. And adding to the worry is fear that the country’s health system is ill-equipped to deal with any massive outbreak of H1N1.

The same fears are shared by many other countries in the post-Soviet region.

'Mask Regime'

In parts of Russia, local authorities have introduced a so-called "mask regime" to prevent the spread of flu.

RFE/RL's Russian Service reports that in the Khabarovsk region in Russia's Far East, all theater and cinema visitors are obliged to wear surgical masks. So are workers at shop counters and public transportation employees.

The same regulation was introduced in Russia's Baikal region – Zabaikalye – with a fine of 500 rubles ($17) for anyone caught ignoring the rules.

The first death caused by the H1N1 virus was reported in Belarus today. Officials say forensic tests confirmed the presence of the virus in a 
37-year-old woman from the city of Drahchyn, who died last week after she returned from Ukraine.

In Turkmenistan, the government has said nothing officially about a flu outbreak. But in the capital and the regions, individual doctors are reporting cases of ordinary and swine flu with widely varying numbers of incidents and fatalities. The official silence is heightening public fears.


A young man in Kabul sells surgical masks on the street.In the Balkans, some countries report numerous swine flu infections, others almost none. 

Serbia, with 169 confirmed cases and two fatalities, has extended the autumn school vacation in hopes of curbing the spread of the disease. 

“This morning [November 3], I made the decision after consultation with epidemiologists and the Ministry of Health," Serbian Minister of Education Zarko Obradovic said on November 3, "to extend the autumn break in schools so that the kids do not come back to school before next Wednesday [November 11] because the incubation time of the virus lasts five to seven days.

"So the best thing is to keep kids at home so that we stop its spread."

Of the confirmed cases in Serbia, the last 35 have been among school-age children. 

Demand for gauze masks have soared among popular belief that they can help prevent infection. One factory, in Gornji Milanovac, is making some 60,000 masks a day by working around-the-clock and already has advance orders for all its production through the end of this year.

However, in neighboring Montenegro, the government has reported no cases of swine flu. Opposition members have asked the parliament to open a debate to determine whether this reflects the reality of the health situation in the country.

In Bosnia, two to three cases of swine flu have been reported.

Iranian Schools Closed

Much farther east, Iran’s health officials are also warning the public of the need for additional precautions amid reports of a worsening flu situation.

The Mehr news agency quotes Majlis Health Commission spokesman Mohammadreza Rezaei Kuchi as saying that 3,000 Iranian citizens have been infected with the H1N1 flu across the country. He said 28 have died of the disease.


Two Ukrainian deputies wear protective masks during a parliament session in Kyiv.Some 70 schools in Tehran and many other schools around the country have closed as a health measure.

Afghanistan has declared a nationwide public health emergency and closed all education institutes for three weeks.

Afghanistan’s Health Minister Said Mohammad Amin Fatami says there have been 700 confirmed cases, with 273 of those among foreign soldiers stationed in the country. Eight Afghans have reportedly died so far.

Fatami says Afghanistan has a laboratory in Kabul equipped to diagnose H1N1 infections and counts on this to help check the spread of the disease.

"We have all the advanced technology and lab equipment to diagnose and isolate and identify the H1N1 influenza virus," he said. "And we are grateful to the U.S. government for providing us this support.”

The Afghan Health Ministry has launched a public awareness campaign since the first case of H1N1 was detected in July. 

The campaign of leaflets and television and radio advertisements emphasizes the need for people to wash their hands several times a day as the simplest and most effective thing they can do to help stop the spread of any flu virus.

RFE/RL's Russian Service; Irena Chalupa and Maryana Drach of RFE/RL's Ukrainian Service; Gordana Knezevic of RFE/RL's Balkan Service; and Zarif Nazar of RFE/RL's Radio Free Afghanistan contributed to this report.


----------



## mcd (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> ..........Nos quieren meter la vacuna de los huevos como sea para convertirnos en unos yonkis de por vida, ..........



todos los que yo conozco, que se ponen la vacuna clasica, tienen un ligero -o grande- toque hipocondriaco; y se la ponen "religiosamente" todos los años, el que empieza no abandona, a pesar de que la mayoria pasan unos dias jodidos y frecuentemente no se salvan de alguna recaida


----------



## rory (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> JA JA JA JA. Internet está lleno de chiflados. :XX:



Este forero ha demostrado tener conocimientos mejor fundamentados que la mayoría de médicos/biólogos/cientificuchos que pululan en nuestro sistema mafisanitario.


----------



## Antiprofeta (5 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Por ahí se comenta que Obama en persona tendrá contactos con Ovnis :rolleye:
> 
> Cuando las pelotitas ya no mantengan sedada a la población habrá que recurrir al armamento pesado. Es posible que ahí también entren las cuarentenas para tener a la gente en casita jugando al parchis y no armando gresca por la calle.




Esa información (en realidad, desinformación) que nos ha llegado filtrada a traves de medios conspiranoicos hay que interpretarla. Los OVNIS son un gigantesco fraude financiado por gente que sabe como utilizar los mitos populares para distraer la atención de la gran masa. Lo que puede pasar en los próximos meses es que "alguien", desde una o distintas regiones del planeta empiece a soltar el bulo sobre aterrizajes o avistamientos en ciudades importantes (a finales de los ochenta, en el 89 si no recuerdo mal, hubo un ensayo en una ciudad de Rusia en la que se decia que habia aterrizado una nave espacial. El experimento funcionó, y todos los medios picaron el anzuelo y lo divulgaron como un acontecimiento real.). La red de agencias de información y los profetas del contactismo -que, una vez más, disfrutaran de una enorme cobertura mediatica - hará el resto y en pocos días ya se habrá extendido la alarma mundial. 


Se conoce que basta con utilizar las luces de una linterna situada en la perspectiva idónea para engañar y sugestionar a un millar de crédulos que son los que luego difunden el bulo. Pero no descartaría que en este caso se utilice algún tipo de tecnología más sofisticada para sembrar el cielo de lucecitas extrañas. Poco a poco algunos jefes de estado empezarían a pronunciarse sobre el tema, grupitos de astronautas y exobiólogos de prestigio (pero muy bien financiados por otros grupitos de expertos en crear desinformación) comenzarán a hablar sobre posibles contactos con vida inteligente, mientras otros mantendrán una posición escéptica que alimente el show. Este impresionante montaje mediático de impacto global puede durar varios meses o años hasta que finalmente se diluya en la nada. 


Solo tengo constancia de una cosa: los grupos más influyentes se han marcado un objetivo muy claro: que cada vez se hable menos del paro y de la economía, y hay que inventar diversos fuegos de artificio. Forma parte de la demolición controlada, y pienso que lo van a conseguir porque tienen los medios y las tácticas para hacerlo. Desde ya mismo me da la impresión que la gente empieza a hacer muy poco caso de las cifras del paro. Pero, ya digo, es solo el principio.

Lo de las vacunas es otro tema. Pero desde luego no hay ahora mismo virus cuya peligrosidad este respaldada por los correspondientes análisis de validez científica, ni tampoco creo en extraterrestres.

Dejaos de tonterías. Nos van a meter bulos desde distintos ángulos y lo mejor que podemos hacer es estar alerta y vigilar el entorno inmediato y las realidades del día a día, para que no degenere más de lo que ya lo esta haciendo.


----------



## eleztrico (5 Nov 2009)

Antiprofeta dijo:


> Esa información (en realidad, desinformación) que nos ha llegado filtrada a traves de medios conspiranoicos hay que interpretarla. Los OVNIS son un gigantesco fraude financiado por gente que sabe como utilizar los mitos populares para distraer la atención de la gran masa. Lo que puede pasar en los próximos meses es que "alguien", desde una o distintas regiones del planeta empiece a soltar el bulo sobre aterrizajes o avistamientos en ciudades importantes (a finales de los ochenta, en el 89 si no recuerdo mal, hubo un ensayo en una ciudad de Rusia en la que se decia que habia aterrizado una nave espacial. El experimento funcionó, y todos los medios picaron el anzuelo y lo divulgaron como un acontecimiento real.). La red de agencias de información y los profetas del contactismo -que, una vez más, disfrutaran de una enorme cobertura mediatica - hará el resto y en pocos días ya se habrá extendido la alarma mundial.
> 
> 
> Se conoce que basta con utilizar las luces de una linterna situada en la perspectiva idónea para engañar y sugestionar a un millar de crédulos que son los que luego difunden el bulo. Pero no descartaría que en este caso se utilice algún tipo de tecnología más sofisticada para sembrar el cielo de lucecitas extrañas. Poco a poco algunos jefes de estado empezarían a pronunciarse sobre el tema, grupitos de astronautas y exobiólogos de prestigio (pero muy bien financiados por otros grupitos de expertos en crear desinformación) comenzarán a hablar sobre posibles contactos con vida inteligente, mientras otros mantendrán una posición escéptica que alimente el show. Este impresionante montaje mediático de impacto global puede durar varios meses o años hasta que finalmente se diluya en la nada.
> ...



Nos van a meter no, ya nos los están metiendo.



Esto de Ucrania es infromativamente el tema más raro que he visto nunca. 

Lo del chapucero OVNI gallego me pareció una prueba para ver si colaba y hasta donde.

Además me parece que algunos nos quedaremos sin internet pronto por ley /sin juez.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Lo preocupante no es la Gripe A, lo preocupante es que se ponga de moda cerrar tres semanas los colegios...


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

*Muertes en Ucrania por neumonía hemorrágica*





Por Henry L Niman, PhD
11-4-9 Óblast de Ivano-Frankivsk

Traducido por chemtrails sevilla

*Los seis jóvenes muertos tenían síntomas de neumonía hemorrágica severa*. La enfermedad comienza lentamente, con el aumento de la temperatura de 37,2 a 37,3 grados, tos leve y dolor en las articulaciones. Catarro nasal desarrollado a finales del segundo o tercer día. La autopsia reveló que los pulmones se llenan de sangre, según un especialista de la región de Oblast.

Este comentario describe uno de los primeros casos en Ucrania. La agrupación de casos hemorrágicos son motivo de preocupación. La preocupación se incrementó cuando informes anecdóticos citaron una alta frecuencia de tales casos en Lviv. *El reciente anuncio de la OMS se centra inicialmente en la preocupación por la grave enfermedad respiratoria aguda en Lviv.*

*La neumonía hemorrágica también se observó en la pandemia de 1918 y se cree que están vinculadas a la tormenta de citocinas. En consecuencia, las personas con sistemas inmunes robustos (adultos jóvenes) murieron de manera desproporcionada como se ha visto en el brote actual.* Sin embargo, los casos en Ucrania parece haberse agrupado, aumentando la preocupaciones de que el virus haya mutado.

Sin embargo, el cambio puede ser menor, ya que el H1N1 actual ha producido los síntomas anteriores, en los casos en curso. Los casos más severos pueden estar unidos a una carga viral más alta, que podría ser unida a cambios genéticos menores, o simplemente debido a la concentración del virus en escuelas. En los EE.UU la extensión del virus ha sido unida al inicio del curso escolar llevando a una explosión de casos y muertes estudiantiles subsecuentes. Sin embargo, ahora hay aumentos de víctimas en profesores y administradores, aumentando preocupaciones por todo el mundo.

En Ucrania, los cambios climáticos y los problemas de calentamiento puede haber llevado a un aumento de los casos, y un aumento de las concentraciones de virus podría haber producido las condiciones que favorecen una alta carga viral y el aumento de la tormenta de citoquinas.
Las muestras han sido enviadas a Mill Hill, y los datos de la secuencia serán liberados en breve. Del mismo modo, las investigaciones sobre la neumonía hemorrágica en Lviv debe ayudar a resolver el mecanismo para la alta concentración de casos en el oeste de Ucrania.
Sin embargo, se extendió el H1N1 en Kiev y en otros países como Bielorrusia confirmando víctimas mortales. El análisis de la secuencia de estos casos y una actualización sobre la frecuencia de la neumonía hemorrágica en Ucrania y en todo el mundo, sería útil.

Henry L. Niman, Ph.D. Presidente, Fundador de Recombinomics, Inc.
648 Campo Club Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15238
412.963.1362 Oficina
617.877.0987 Celular

Twitter / hniman
Recombinomics | Elegant Evolution

Fuente: Ukraine Hemorrhagic Pneumonia Deaths


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

MENÚ MORTAL ILLUMINATI:

¡SIRVASE UD. MISMO!

Recordad la frase del Amo de Robama, Brezezinski, “Es más fácil matar a un millón que controlarlo”.

*Los chemtrails tienen muchas sustancias y microbios letales.* Los falsos líderes que ves en la tele dando discursos en la ONU (naki) quieren que pruebes esté menú:

-Sustancias asesinas recombinadas con otros factores: como aluminio, bario, mercurio, silicio, plomo, litio

-Gas de la locura: usado como armas militares para volver loco al enemigo.

-Etileno dibromida: prohibido en 1984 es cancerígeno y usado como insecticida.

-Pseudomonas auroginosa: lo usa la farmafia com pathógeno, para matar.

-Pseudomonas fluorescens: contaminantes.

-Enterobacteriaceae: causan neumonía.

- Serratia marcescens: esto causa neumonia, es decir , sida.

-Streptomyces: afecta al ADN, ya que recombina proteínas. Lo usan para matarnos y enfermarnos con antibióticos.

-Y otras sustancias y químicos desconocidos de origen alienígena.

etc… 

BUENO ESTO ES DE http://blogs.putalocura.com/matrix/?p=1095 
Asique no le hagan mucho/nada de caso.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Según la incorrecta (pero útil) traducción google:

La influenza porcina temores de Ucrania a Afganistán

El ministro de Salud afgano Said Mohammad Amin Fatami habla en una conferencia de prensa el 2 de noviembre sobre la gripe porcina. Está rodeado por los médicos vestidos con trajes de protección completa de un laboratorio de Kabul diseñado para diagnosticar el virus H1N1.
04 de noviembre 2009
Por Charles Recknagel
Las preocupaciones por la gripe porcina países son amplias, desde Ucrania a Afganistán, como los gobiernos buscan para hacer frente, con brotes de la enfermedad. 

Pero no está claro cuántos de los casos de gripe reportados son la gripe porcina en lugar de la gripe común. Los síntomas de ambas enfermedades son fáciles de confundir a los médicos y en muchos países todavía tienen una experiencia limitada en el diagnóstico de la cepa H1N1. 

Desenmascarando la verdad acerca de H1N1
Motivos de preocupación en Ucrania ha ejecutado particularmente alto en medio de un brote de gripe allí. Las agencias de noticias informe de unas 70 personas han muerto de infecciones de gripe, con el oeste de la provincia de Lviv, particularmente afectados. 

El Ministerio de Salud dijo hoy que el número de pacientes de gripe en el país ha aumentado a 450.000, aunque no se ha determinado cuántas de esas personas están sufriendo de la fiebre porcina. Sólo hace dos días, el ministerio había dicho que algunos 255.000 ucranianos habían registrado con las autoridades de salud pública como el sufrimiento de la gripe, entre ellos 83.000 niños. 

Instando a sus ciudadanos de no entrar en pánico, Ucrania cerraron las escuelas de la nación durante tres semanas para evitar la propagación de la gripe y prohibió las reuniones públicas grandes. 

La Organización Mundial de la Salud dijo el 2 de noviembre no había pruebas de que Ucrania había un brote de mal de la gripe porcina, pero a petición del gobierno que ha enviado un equipo de salud allí para ayudar al país a afrontar. 

"Muy confuso" 

RFE / RL 's Ucrania, el director del Servicio Irena informes Chalupa de Kiev de que la incertidumbre sobre el alcance de la gripe porcina se ve aumentada por la falta de herramientas de diagnóstico en el país. 

"Es muy, muy confusa y muy duro para llegar al fondo de todo esto," Chalupa, dice. "Para empezar, Ucrania no tiene la capacidad de diagnóstico para realmente ser capaz de establecer si en realidad alguien muere a causa de la gripe porcina , así que tienen que enviar las muestras a la Organización Mundial de la Salud en Londres, que se confirma o dice, 'No, esta persona no murió de la gripe porcina. 


Una familia en la capital de Belarús, Minsk, gasta mascarillas quirúrgicas en un intento de prevenir la infección con el virus H1N1. Los expertos dicen que estas máscaras son de valor limitado. "La semana pasada uno de los casos se confirma que han sucumbido a la gripe porcina y ahora se habla de otros 11 [tales] muertes". 

Chalupa señala que cada año Ucrania sufre un brote de la gripe común y con frecuencia algunas de las medidas locales de cuarentena se toman para frenar su propagación. 

Pero este año la preocupación por la gripe porcina de manera dramática subió la apuesta en la crisis de salud anual. Y añadiendo a la preocupación es el temor de que el sistema de salud del país está mal equipado para hacer frente a cualquier brote masivo de H1N1. 

Los mismos temores son compartidos por muchos otros países en el espacio postsoviético. 

'Máscara de Régimen' 

En algunas partes de Rusia, las autoridades locales han creado el denominado "régimen de la máscara" para evitar la propagación de la gripe. 

RFE / RL 's Servicio de Rusia informa de que en la región de Khabarovsk en el lejano oriente de Rusia, todos los visitantes de teatro y el cine están obligados a usar máscaras quirúrgicas. También lo son los trabajadores en los mostradores de tienda y los empleados del transporte público. 

La misma norma se introdujo en la región de Baikal, Rusia - Zabaikalye - con una multa de 500 rublos ($ 17) para cualquiera que se encuentre haciendo caso omiso de las normas. 

La primera muerte causada por el virus H1N1 se informó hoy en el país. Los funcionarios dicen que las pruebas forenses confirmaron la presencia del virus en un 
37-year-old woman de la ciudad de Drahchyn, quien murió la semana pasada después de su regreso de Ucrania. 

En Turkmenistán, el gobierno no ha dicho nada oficialmente sobre un brote de gripe. Pero en la capital y las regiones, los médicos particulares están reportando los casos de ordinaria y la gripe porcina con una amplia variedad de números de incidentes y de muertes. El silencio oficial es elevando los temores del público. 


Un joven vende en Kabul máscaras quirúrgicas en la calle. En los Balcanes, algunos países informan de numerosas infecciones de gripe porcina, otros casi nada. 

Serbia, con 169 casos confirmados y dos muertes, ha ampliado las vacaciones escolares de otoño, con la esperanza de detener la propagación de la enfermedad. 

"Esta mañana [3 de noviembre], he tomado la decisión después de consultar con los epidemiólogos y el Ministerio de Salud, Ministro serbio de Educación Obradovic Zarko dijo el 3 de noviembre," para extender las vacaciones de otoño en las escuelas para que los niños no vuelven a la escuela antes del próximo miércoles [11 de noviembre], porque el tiempo de incubación del virus dura de cinco a siete días. 

"Así que lo mejor es mantener a los niños en casa para que podamos detener su propagación." 

De los casos confirmados en Serbia, los 35 últimos han sido los niños en edad escolar. 

La demanda de máscaras de gasa se han disparado entre la creencia popular de que pueden ayudar a prevenir la infección. Una fábrica, en Gornji Milanovac, hace unos 60.000 máscaras de un día, trabajando alrededor del reloj y ya tiene pedidos por adelantado para la producción de todos sus hasta finales de este año. 

Sin embargo, en el vecino Montenegro, el gobierno no ha reportado casos de gripe porcina. Miembros de la oposición han pedido al Parlamento para abrir un debate para determinar si esto refleja la realidad de la situación de salud en el país. 

En Bosnia, de dos a tres casos de gripe porcina han sido reportados. 

Cierran las escuelas iraníes 

Mucho más al este, los funcionarios de salud de Irán también están advirtiendo al público sobre la necesidad de tomar precauciones adicionales en medio de informes de un empeoramiento de situación de la gripe. 

La agencia de noticias Mehr cita Majlis portavoz de la Comisión de Salud Mohammadreza Rezaei Kuchi diciendo que 3.000 ciudadanos iraníes que han sido infectadas con la gripe H1N1 en todo el país. Dijo que 28 han muerto de la enfermedad. 


Dos diputados ucranianos usar máscaras de protección durante una sesión del Parlamento en Kiev. Unos 70 escuelas en Teherán y muchas otras escuelas en todo el país han cerrado como medida de salud. 

Afganistán ha declarado una emergencia de salud pública a nivel nacional y cerró todos los institutos de enseñanza durante tres semanas. 

De Salud de Afganistán, Said Mohammad Amin Fatami dice que han sido de 700 casos confirmados, con 273 de los entre los soldados extranjeros desplegados en el país. Ocho afganos habrían muerto hasta ahora. 

Fatami dice que Afganistán cuenta con un laboratorio en Kabul equipados para diagnosticar infecciones de H1N1 y cuenta con esto para ayudar a controlar la propagación de la enfermedad. 

"Tenemos toda la tecnología avanzada y equipo de laboratorio para diagnosticar y aislar e identificar el virus de la gripe H1N1," dijo. "Y estamos agradecidos al gobierno de EE.UU. por darnos este apoyo". 

El Ministerio afgano de Salud ha puesto en marcha una campaña de sensibilización del público desde el primer caso de H1N1 fue detectado en julio. 

La campaña de folletos y anuncios de televisión y de radio hace hincapié en la necesidad de las personas a lavarse las manos varias veces al día como el más simple y eficaz que pueden hacer para ayudar a detener la propagación de los virus de la gripe. 

RFE / RL 's Servicio de Rusia, Irena Chalupa y Maryana Drach de RFE / RL s' Servicio de Ucrania; Gordana Knezevic de RFE / RL 's Servicio de los Balcanes, y Zarif Nazar de RFE / RL' s Radio Free Afganistán contribuyeron a este informe.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Ahora ya no es sólo Ucrania, sino también parte de Rusia, Afganistan, Serbia e Irán, las que se unen al juego del pánico.


----------



## Larrylee (5 Nov 2009)

Ale, noticia: para el periodo 2009-2010, 12.000.000 de ukranianos pochitos ( eso esperan ):

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Forecast: Up to 12 million Ukrainians may be down with flu, other viral infections in 2009-2010

Un 25% de la población


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## lemmings (5 Nov 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Eso explicaría que hayamos caído tres de los cuatro miembros.
> 
> El fail está en el que el pequeño, de siete meses, no tiene la misma dieta que el resto, lógicamente, y sin embargo también cayó.
> 
> Oye, igual es porque los cuatro tenemos el pelo claro :



No hombre no, lo que tenéis en común es que los 4 estáis vivos.


----------



## Larrylee (5 Nov 2009)

478.000 infectados, hoy.

Google Traductor

el lunes habia 235.000


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Larrylee dijo:


> 478.000 infectados, hoy.
> 
> Google Traductor
> 
> el lunes habia 235.000



Qué método de diagnóstico-relámpago se ha utilizado? la primera letra del nombre de pila? increible que intenten colar esto.


----------



## lemmings (5 Nov 2009)

Yo creo que el ínclito e intrépido Instituto Nacional de Estadística (perdón, CIS) ha asesorado ampliamente a todos estos paises en cuanto a cocinar datos se refiere.


----------



## Larrylee (5 Nov 2009)

No sé que metodos usarán, supongo que basta con que un paciente vaya a consulta con sintomas y un medico pulse una teclita diciendo: tiene bicho. Digo yo que en Ukrania tendran ordendores, no?. No veo dificil contarlos... se podría hacer perfectamente. Son los datos del ministerio de sanidad, que no se nos olvide.... no creo que se los inventen, vamos.


----------



## Larrylee (5 Nov 2009)

Con estas cifras, y con un total de 80 muertos, dando un margen de 20 mas por si las moscas, 100 muertos por cada 500.000 habitantes infectados, pues, si se espera que 12.000.000 se infecten, son, asi a la gorda, 2.400 muertos. Habrá que comparar con otras gripes mas normales, pero por ahora me da que mata menos, aunque sea mucho mas infecciosa.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Larrylee dijo:


> supongo que basta con que un paciente vaya a consulta con sintomas y un medico pulse una teclita diciendo: tiene bicho.



Me temo que sí, que el bicho "se les supone", porque analizar su presencia en la sangre de mas de 200.000 personas en 2 días no es factible no ya en Ucrania sino en el mismo corazón del imperio.

Si el bicho no se detecta entonces EL DIAGNÓSTICO SE LO ESTAN INVENTANDO, no lo olvides.

Con ese "rigor científico" se fabrica una pandemia de cualquier cosa, amigo.

Además, yo no se que os pasa a los jóvenes de hoy que tragáis con todos los datos "oficiales" que publican los gobiernos. Estáis atontorilados. En mi época nadie daba crédito a las noticias del gobierno, y mucho menos aún a las que procedían del bloque soviético. Os van a joder la vida pero lo tenéis ganado. A lo mejor vuestros hijos salen escarmentados y mas espabilados.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Larrylee dijo:


> Con estas cifras, y con un total de 80 muertos, dando un margen de 20 mas por si las moscas, 100 muertos por cada 500.000 habitantes infectados, pues, si se espera que 12.000.000 se infecten, son, asi a la gorda, 2.400 muertos. Habrá que comparar con otras gripes mas normales, pero por ahora me da que mata menos, aunque sea mucho mas infecciosa.



Y ahora la pregunta del millón ¿es o no noticioso todo esto? porque en el ámbito informativo nacional (falso o cierto, pero con datos oficiales "falsos, interesados o, ciertos") sigue sin ser noticia.

Esa me parece que es la gran NOTICIA.


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

Según la web del ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania:

Google Vertaling

Enfermos: 478456
Ingresados: 24003
Fallecidos: 81

Bueno, según el Kyiv Post los fallecimientos suben a *96* (incluyendo 9 niños, 7 embarazadas y 6 médicos).

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Parliamentarian: Cold and flu epidemic kills 96 in Ukraine



Larrylee dijo:


> Con estas cifras, y con un total de 80 muertos, dando un margen de 20 mas por si las moscas, 100 muertos por cada 500.000 habitantes infectados, pues, si se espera que 12.000.000 se infecten, son, asi a la gorda, 2.400 muertos. Habrá que comparar con otras gripes mas normales, pero por ahora me da que mata menos, aunque sea mucho mas infecciosa.



Seguimos con la cantinela tranquilizadora de "la gripe A mata menos", sin pararnos a mirar que sí, hay menos víctimas mortales pero los casos de gente joven y previamente sana que mueren son mucho mayores. Es lo que hacen los peores virus: que los anticuerpos de los pacientes más sanos combatan la enfermedad con tanta fuerza que el sistema se colapsa, provocando la muerte. Yo creo que no es lo mismo que mueran ancianitos que niños y jóvenes. Es otro dato a tener en cuenta.



> Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast: All the six dead young people had symptoms of severe hemmorhagic pneumonia. The disease starts slowly, with temperature rising to 37.2 – 37.3 degrees, slight cough and pain in joints. Nasal catarrh developed at the end of the second or third day. Autopsy revealed that the lungs were soaked with blood, the oblast chief specialist said.
> http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/woalert_read.php?cid=23630


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *Pues sí, puedo rebatie a Nature perfectamente porque teongo los conocimientos para hacerlo*. Tu sin embargo solo tienes tu ignorancia que compensas con fe en la "autoridad establecida".
> 
> Venga, listo, qué parte del artículo de Nature rebate mi postura? A ver si entiendes una puta palabra de los enlaces que posteas como si los hubieses escrito tú.
> 
> Pista: Nature llama "aislamiento" a lo que solo es secuenciacón. Ya es rutina en la virología "comercial" prescindir del aislamiento por motivos de "rendimiento" industrial.



Me flipa y admira tu prepotencia cuando hablas de estos temas, tienes los santos cojones de decir que puedes rebatir a una revista de prestigio internacional como Nature, porque tienes conocimientos para ello, que yo sepa ni eres Biologo, ni Medico, ni Virologo, ni Bioquimico, ni nada relacionado con esto, eres informatico y trabajas si creo recordar que trabajas con secuenciadores o cosas asi, es flipante que te arroges mas conocimiento que gente que dedica su vida a ello por profesion y por estudios y encima si no estas de acuerdo con alguien que te rebate insultas.
Te pongo algunas citas que te pueden venir al pelo: :

*El orgullo es el complemento de la ignorancia autor: Bernard Le Bovier
El primer paso de la ignorancia es presumir de saber. autor: Baltasar Gracián
La enfermedad del ignorante es ignorar su propia ignorancia. autor: Amos Bronson Alcott
La ignorancia afirma o niega rotundamente. autor: François-Marie Arouet Voltaire
la prepotencia es el sindrome de la ignorancia. autor: Maite Acin ramos
Donde hay soberbia, allí habrá ignorancia; mas donde hay humildad, habrá sabiduría. Autor: Salomón
La soberbia nunca baja de donde sube, porque siempre cae de donde subió. Autor : Quevedo
La soberbia no es grandeza sino hinchazón; y lo que está hinchado parece grande pero no está sano. Autor : San Agustin
El sabio escucha y evita el insulto; el ignorante, en cambio, oye y responde. Autor : Anonimo
El insulto deshonra a quien lo infiere, no a quien lo recibe. Autor: Diógenes de Sínope

*

Ahora insultame que es tu marca carecteristica.:bla:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Y ahora la pregunta del millón ¿es o no noticioso todo esto? porque en el ámbito informativo nacional (falso o cierto, pero con datos oficiales "falsos, interesados o, ciertos") sigue sin ser noticia.
> 
> Esa me parece que es la gran NOTICIA.



Que obsesión con la noticia... a quén le interesa que a 1.000.000 de ucranianos les duela la cabeza?

La noticia sería si se muriesen, chaval.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Trajanillo dijo:


> que yo sepa ni eres Biologo, ni Medico, ni Virologo, ni Bioquimico, ni nada relacionado con esto, eres informatico



Las técnicas de secuenciación de virus son informáticas, lo pllas ahora, nene? ... y NO SIRVEN. Eso es lo que a los virólogos, por mucha virología que han estudiado SE LES ESCAPA.

Este FRAUDE - o "error" si lo prefieres llamar así - lo denuncia entre otros el premio Nobel de bioquímica Kary Mullis.

Cuando un biólogo DELEGA sus conclusiones a los resultados de una aparato que NO ENTIENDE, *ya puede publicar sus resultados en Nature o en casa de su puta madre porque están mal*. Ocurre con los programas desecuenciación y ocurre hasta con la PCR.

La virología de hoy ha prescindido del aislamiento viral porque CON LA INFORMÁTICA no lo consideran necesario. Esto es FRAUDE, porque los programas que utilizan no sirven para ello como he demostrado en un largo post anterior en este hilo.

Y para los que sepan capaces de entenderlo - que no serán ni Biologos, ni Medicos, ni Virologos, ni Bioquimicos - lo posteo una vez más:



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *¿Cuando es un virus real y cuando es ruido de medición?* Un virus es tan real como la precisión de los medios utilizados para aislarlo y secuenciarlo. No andan por la calle con gorra roja, zapatillas de tenis y el carne de identidad en la mano, ¿sabes? Pero no se acaba ahí el problema, luego todavía falta relacionarlo inequívocamente con la efermedad de modo causal. Desgraciadamente, la viromancia se sirve de disciplinas que no entiende - como la bioquímica y la informática - ignorando sus limitaciones por lo que acaba interpretando como "virus" lo que es un simple *ruido de medida* (artifacts). Al ser ruido su estructura cambia continuamente, lo que el viromante interpreta como *mutaciones*. De demostraciones causales ya pasan directa y olímpicamente. Las dos fuentes principales de ruido son la amplificación (PCR y similares, ej: PCR-induced *sequence artifacts* and bias) y la secuenciación mediante algoritmos de alineamiento que por naturaleza son no-deterministas y extremadamente sensibles a las condiciones iniciales: _Alineamiento de secuencias *Filogenética computacional* ...calculan después un alineamiento múltiple de secuencias a partir del *árbol de mayor puntuación* (de entre muchos árboles y funciones de puntuacón posibles). Los métodos comunes de construcción de árboles filogenéticos son principalmente *heurísticos** (de error arbitrario). puesto que el problema de seleccionar el árbol óptimo, al igual que el problema de seleccionar el alineamiento múltiple de secuencias óptimo, es *NP-complejo* (solución exacta impracticable). ... *Funciones de puntuación* Puede resultar muy útil e instructivo* intentar el mismo alineamiento diferentes veces* con diferentes elecciones de matrices de puntuación y/o diferentes valores de penalización por huecos, (ojímetro y gusto personal) y comparar los resultados. Las regiones donde la solución sea *poco consistente, o no sea única*, pueden ser identificadas a menudo observando qué regiones del alineamiento son robustas a variaciones en los parámetros de alineación. .... Secuencias repetitivas en la base de datos o en la consulta también *pueden distorsionar* tanto la búsqueda de resultados y la valoración de su significación estadística. BLAST filtra automáticamente tales secuencias repetitivas en la consulta para evitar *éxitos aparentes que correspondan a artefactos estadísticos*. (ruido de medición) ..._​ Como se ve, el "descubrimiento" de nuevos virus y su afiliación está plagado de conjeturas. También es altamente subjetivo porque de entre los diferentes resultados producidos, el operario goza de plena libertad para escoger los que sean acordes con su* idea preconcebida* de lo que tiene que ser una solución "correcta". En tales circunstancias, con tanto "artefacto estadístico" donde elegir y tanto parámetro a ojímetro, la puerta queda abierta a teorías "autoproféticas" que ignoran resultados adversos y ven solo los que apoyan a las hipótesis favoritas. Resumiendo:* la identificación del supuesto virus tiene un margen de error arbitrariamente grande, imposible de acotar.* Lo mas chocante es que todo el mundo acepte una teoría de la enfermedad que falla en sus predcciones, no describe la epidemiología y es incapaz de producir remedios eficaces. Siempre tienen que salir del paso con la excusa de supuestas mutaciones. El caso que nos ocupa es el *mas grotesco de la historia*, los errores de medida se interpretan como _cruce a tres bandas de un virus porcino, otro humano y un tercero aviar_: Un nuevo virus híbrido con componentes de porcino, aviar y humano​ Nada les parece ya suficientemente absurdo como para hacerles tirar sus instrumentos de medida por el wáter abajo junto a sus estériles teorías. --- (*) _En computación, dos objetivos fundamentales son encontrar algoritmos con buenos tiempos de ejecución y buenas soluciones. Una heurística es un algoritmo que abandona uno o ambos objetivos. Se espera que encuentren buenas soluciones "subóptimas", aunque *no hay pruebas de que la solución no pueda ser arbitrariamente errónea*. La heurística se usa cuando no hay método conocido para encontrar una solución óptima o no hay recursos para ejecutarlo._


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

No tiene desperdicio la carta del presidente Ucraniano a su pueblo, está lleno de perlas, que dejan entrever que algo gordo se está cociendo:



> Dear fellow citizens!
> 
> I address you in performance of my constitutional duty under the Article 106 of the Basic Law of the state.
> 
> ...



President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine - Official web-site of President of Ukraine


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156514-post684.html

Putín, ya sabia yo que tu no dejabas este hilo hasta que no te paguen la factura del gas!

Me alegro


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Las técnicas de secuenciación de virus son informáticas, nene ... y NO SIRVEN. Eso es lo que a los virólogos, por mucha virología que han estudiado SE LES ESCAPA.
> 
> Este FRAUDE - o "error" si lo prefieres llamar así - lo denuncia, entre otros, el premio Nobel de bioquímica Kary Mullis.
> 
> ...



Ya te han visto el plumero, ahora puedes decir lo que te apetezca.

Y sí son datos computados, *según las prerrogativas de científicos*, que *no tiene por qué entender el programador*, excepto que además de la condición de ello, *sea científico*.

¿Pero es que crees que todo el mundo se ha caído de un almendro como tú, o qué?

A mí personalmente no me importan tus opiniones, pero sí el hecho de que puedas convencer a algún crédulo con tus chorradas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Ya te han visto el plumero, ahora puedes decir lo que te apetezca.



Mi razonamiento está claramente expuesto, punto por punto, un post mas arriba. Si no tienes conocimientos para rebatirlo por lo menos calla para que no se note tu ignorancia.

Tu funcionas a base fe (usas continuamente el argumento de autoridad), así que colócate calladito en la esquina que te corresponde y observa a los mayores, que tu opinión no vale una mierda.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

*...*

Como muchos de vosotros, sigo las noticias de la gripe cerda desde el principio... Y me gusta mirar cifras,, comparar y cuando hay algo que no me cuadra, se me enciende una luz en el cerebro. Ahora se me vuelve a enender.

Como dice Putin, ¿ cual es el método para decir si tiene la gripe u otra cosa?

Pero da igual, pongamos que son las personas con fiebre y dolor de cabeza que acuden al medico... Muy bien habria que compararlas con las estadisticas de otros años, para ver si hay algo "anormal" o no...

En un par de días que 250.000 personas acudan al medico con sintomas "gripales" me parecen muchas, pero es mi opinion ya que no tengo los datos de otros años..: Pero vayamos a las cifras.

El indice de mortalidad de la gripe era en primavera-verano, mas o menos del 0.5% Cuando en EEUU habia 50.000 infectados habia unos 250 muertos...

Ahora hay 450.000 en Ucrania y por lo menos tendria que haber 2.250 muertos!!!! QUE COÑO Esta pasando, o antes nos engañaban, o ahora o siempre.

Los datos ya no tienen ningun sentido.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Que sí, que sí. Programador GURÚ.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues sí, puedo rebatie a Nature perfectamente porque teongo los conocimientos para hacerlo. Tu sin embargo solo tienes tu ignorancia que compensas con fe en la "autoridad establecida".


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Que sí, que sí. Programador GURÚ.



Cual es tu especialidad aparte de opsitar a mosca cojonera en los foros de interné? sabes de algo que merezca la pena, niñato?

A ti la palabra heurística a que te suena? a una orgía de monos africanos?



Ziberan dijo:


> Y sí son datos computados, *según las prerrogativas de científicos*, que *no tiene por qué entender el programador*, excepto que además de la condición de ello, *sea científico*.



Vamos a ver, cenutrio:

Es prerrogativa de un virólogo decidir que el alineamiento "correcto" de entre cientos de milliones de posibilidades (problema NP-complejo) es el árbol de mayor puntuación?

Es prerrogativa de un biólogo decidir la función de puntuación "correcta" entre infinitas posibilidades?

Es prerrogativa de un biólogo probar con otras funciones de puntuación si los resultados del algoritmo de secuenciación "no le gustan" ? 

Tu qué cojones tienes que aportar a esta discusión? ASÍ ES COMO SE CARACTERIZAN HOY LOS VIRUS, cerrote! para flipar!


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Tengo la especialidad de no ponerme nervioso y desenmascarar a ineptos como tú. ¿te parece poco?

Además es divertidísimo.

Voy a hacer como tú, y edito:

Con esto tengo suficiente:



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *Pues sí, puedo rebatie a Nature perfectamente porque teongo los conocimientos para hacerlo*.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Tengo la especialidad de no ponerme nervioso y desenmascarar a ineptos como tú. ¿te parece poco?



Pues ahora que te has desenmascarado ya puedes seguir TRANQUILAMENTE con la felación.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

repito:

Tengo la especialidad de no ponerme nervioso y desenmascarar a ineptos como tú. ¿te parece poco?

Además es divertidísimo.

Voy a hacer como tú, y edito:

Con esto tengo suficiente:



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *Pues sí, puedo rebatie a Nature perfectamente porque teongo los conocimientos para hacerlo*.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> repito:
> 
> Tengo la especialidad de no ponerme nervioso y desenmascarar a ineptos como tú. ¿te parece poco?
> 
> ...



Si yo fuese un pelele como tú, que no sabe de nada pero se permite opinar sobre todo, me bastaría también con eso.

Pero claro, para criticar lo que sale en Nature ha que tener por lo menos una carrera de ciencias. A ti te basta con *citarles y enmudecer.*


----------



## BURBRUJITA (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> repito:
> 
> Tengo la especialidad de no ponerme nervioso y desenmascarar a ineptos como tú. ¿te parece poco?
> 
> ...



Pues podrías abrir un hilo para desenmascarar ineptos y dejar este hilo para lo que está.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Pues eso. Y ahora ya sabes...


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

Burbujita, vaya pechonalidad !

Yo este hilo seguiria poniendo noticias de UcraniA, lo demás se puede discutir en otros hilos.

Putin un poco de humildad te haría mas creible, sinceramente. Y he dicho "un poco"


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Jodehilos no tienes cosas mas interesantes que joder?

La gente viene a informarse no a oler tus cuescos.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

BURBRUJITA dijo:


> Pues podrías abrir un hilo para desenmascarar ineptos y dejar este hilo para lo que está.



No te preocupes, que ya he acabado. Y además tienes razón.

Sigamos con lo que importa.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Sigamos con lo que importa.



A ti te importa hacernos creer que un virus asesino asola Ucrania. Vete a otro foro donde tengas mas que aportar, en la guardería estarás a tus anchas.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

En este hilo, que lo he abierto yo por cierto, se ponen noticias de lo que esta pasando en Ucrania. Me da igual que sea un virus, una bacteria, una mentira, o una conspiracion.


----------



## lemmings (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Me temo que sí, que el bicho "se les supone", porque analizar su presencia en la sangre de mas de 200.000 personas en 2 días no es factible no ya en Ucrania sino en el mismo corazón del imperio.
> 
> Si el bicho no se detecta entonces EL DIAGNÓSTICO SE LO ESTAN INVENTANDO, no lo olvides.
> 
> ...



Pues si es como en España, los datos son extrapolados; al principio eran casos contados uno a uno (es decir que realmente los habían analizado) pero por lo visto a partir de cierto número de casos ese método no es factible y usan la extrapolación, es decir que si en por ejemplo en el hospital X llegan Y casos, en el total del pais habrá Y multiplicado por un factor.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

Ahora que las aguas vuelven a su cauce, os recomiendo que leáis la carta del presidente ucraniano dirigida a su país porque no tiene desperdicio (en el trasfondo se intuyen cosas como mutación del virus, vacunación obligatoria, golpe de estado...).

La he colgado en la página anterior pero también se puede leer en su web oficial:

President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine - Official web-site of President of Ukraine


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

COn su permiso traduccion

ueridos conciudadanos! 

I address you in performance of my constitutional duty under the Article 106 of the Basic Law of the state. Me dirijo a usted en cumplimiento de mi deber constitucional en virtud del artículo 106 de la Ley Fundamental del Estado. 

The reason is the emergency epidemic situation in the country. La razón es la situación de la epidemia de emergencia en el país. 

Infections of viral origin, including the A/H1N1 flu, are rapidly spreading across Ukraine. Las infecciones de origen viral, incluyendo la gripe H1N1, se propagan rápidamente a través de Ucrania. 

The emergency is evident in the scale of the epidemic: the speed and the geography of its spreading, rapid progress of the illness and the exceptional number of deaths. La urgencia es evidente en la escala de la epidemia: la velocidad y la geografía de su propagación, el progreso rápido de la enfermedad y el número excepcionalmente elevado de muertes. 

People are dying. La gente está muriendo. The epidemic is killing doctors. La epidemia está matando a los médicos. This is absolutely unprecedented and inconceivable in the XXI century. Esto es absolutamente inconcebible y sin precedentes en el siglo XXI. 

All the limits have been exceeded - even those under the Constitution that determine my actions as the President. Todos los límites se han superado - incluso los menores de la Constitución que determinan mi actuación como Presidente. 

Therefore I am motivated by the most important: the security of your life and your health. Por lo tanto, estoy motivado por los más importantes: la seguridad de su vida y su salud. 

Therefore I give clear and frank assessment of the situation. Por lo tanto, doy evaluación clara y franca de la situación. And you should know that. Y usted debería saberlo. 

We have special risk factors that aggravate the epidemic in Ukraine. Tenemos los factores de riesgo especial que agravar la epidemia en Ucrania. 

The conclusions of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine, my numerous consultations with national and international experts show that. Las conclusiones de la Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa de Ucrania, mis numerosas consultas con expertos nacionales e internacionales muestran que. 

First. Primero. Unlike similar epidemics in other countries, three pathogens of viral infections came to Ukraine at the same time: two of them are seasonal flu and the third is the A/H1N1. A diferencia de las epidemias similares en otros países, tres agentes patógenos de las infecciones virales llegó a Ucrania, al mismo tiempo: dos de ellos son de temporada de la gripe y la tercera es la H1N1. 

According to virologists, such a combination of infections due to mutation may produce a new, even more aggressive virus. Según los virólogos, como una combinación de infecciones debidas a la mutación puede producir un nuevo virus más agresivo. 

That's why I have addressed the United Nations with the request to conduct a virologic examination in Ukraine and to establish the appropriate laboratory in order to take timely preventive measures. Es por eso que me he dirigido a las Naciones Unidas con la solicitud para realizar un examen virológico en Ucrania y para establecer el laboratorio con el fin de adoptar medidas preventivas oportunas. 

Second. Segundo. The A/H1N1 virus is easily mutating. El virus H1N1 es fácilmente mutar. It has travelled across half of the globe before coming to Ukraine. Se ha viajado a través de la mitad del planeta antes de llegar a Ucrania. 

This means that the virus has become particularly pathogenic. Esto significa que el virus se ha vuelto particularmente patógenos. 

This means that medical aid must be urgently reinforced by emergency, critical care treatment. Esto significa que la ayuda médica urgente debe ser reforzada por emergencia, el tratamiento de cuidados críticos. 

The third risk factor. El tercer factor de riesgo. It is generally known that the only way to prevent any infection is vaccination. Es de conocimiento general que la única manera de prevenir cualquier tipo de infección es la vacunación. 

Due to unprofessional and highly disorganized vaccination against measles and rubella in Ukraine the practice of vaccination is compromised in essence. Debido a la vacunación de poco profesional y muy desorganizado contra el sarampión y la rubéola en Ucrania la práctica de la vacunación está comprometida en su esencia. 

According to the estimates of the Minister of Health approximately 58% of citizens are vaccinated today in Ukraine with the effective level being 90% and higher. Según las estimaciones del Ministerio de Salud de aproximadamente el 58% de los ciudadanos son vacunados hoy en Ucrania con el nivel efectivo de ser el 90% y superior. 

People have stopped getting vaccinated against extremely dangerous infections: tuberculosis, diphtheria, etc. La gente ha dejado de vacunarse contra las infecciones extremadamente peligroso: la tuberculosis, la difteria, etc 

This led to high risk of A/H1N1 infection spread, when the virus came to Ukraine and made impossible preventive vaccination against both strains of seasonal flu. Esto llevó a un alto riesgo de propagación de la infección por H1N1, cuando el virus llegó a Ucrania e hizo imposible la vacunación preventiva contra las dos cepas de la gripe estacional. 

All this made general epidemic situation in Ukraine even more complicated. Todo esto hacía que la situación general de la epidemia en Ucrania aún más complicado. 

As the President I ask you, dear fellow citizens, to reconsider your attitude to vaccination and do it if necessary, but only, I emphasize it - only after consultation with the doctor. Como el Presidente le pido, Queridos conciudadanos, a reconsiderar su actitud con respecto a la vacunación y hacerlo si es necesario, pero sólo hago hincapié en que - sólo después de consultar con el médico. 

At the same time I instruct the Government and the Ministry of Health to immediately start preventive and promotional work in areas where there is no epidemic, targeting primarily the special risk groups. Al mismo tiempo, indico el Gobierno y el Ministerio de Salud a iniciar inmediatamente el trabajo de prevención y promoción en las zonas donde no hay epidemia, apuntando principalmente a los grupos de riesgo especial. 

I demand the Government to immediately cancel the existing order of registration of medical supplies, including vaccines. Exijo al Gobierno a cancelar inmediatamente el actual orden de registro de los suministros médicos, incluyendo vacunas. 

Studying this issue by the National Security and Defense Council shown that this procedure has allowed various dealers to bring to Ukraine dubious medicines, which are not recognized by the WHO or other national institutions. El estudio de esta cuestión por la Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa muestra que este procedimiento ha permitido a varios distribuidores para llevar a los medicamentos Ucrania dudosas, que no son reconocidos por la OMS o de otras instituciones nacionales. 

Under my direction the Security Service is investigating the issue. Bajo mi dirección, el Servicio de Seguridad está investigando el asunto. 

The fourth factor. El cuarto factor. In reality it is the Reactor 4. En realidad es el reactor 4. 

I mean the epidemic, rapid spread of viral infections in the west of the country. Me refiero a la epidemia, la rápida propagación de las infecciones virales en el oeste del país. The Government, the leadership of the Parliament and the opposition were all aware of that already in early October. El Gobierno, los dirigentes del Parlamento y la oposición son conscientes de que ya a principios de octubre. 

The first and the most effective preventive measure is avoiding large gatherings of people. La primera y la medida preventiva más eficaz es evitar grandes concentraciones de gente. 

Ignoring this principle, hundreds of thousands of people from different regions were brought to Kyiv; from both the areas struck by the epidemic, and those where there was no evidence of this epidemic. Haciendo caso omiso de este principio, cientos de miles de personas de diferentes regiones fueron llevados a Kiev, tanto de las zonas afectadas por la epidemia, y aquellos en los que no había pruebas de esta epidemia. 

This greatly increased the risk of infection. Este gran aumento del riesgo de infección. 

I emphasize: it was a well-known thing. Insisto: fue una cosa bien conocida. And it was ignored by the Chairman of the Parliament, by the opposition leader and, first of all, by the Prime Minister. Y fue ignorado por el Presidente del Parlamento, el líder de la oposición y, en primer lugar, por el Primer Ministro. And Chief Sanitary Inspector, together with his subordinates in the regions, including those in the city of Kiev ignored their professional duty. Inspector Jefe y Sanitaria, junto con sus subordinados en las regiones, incluidas las de la ciudad de Kiev caso omiso de su deber profesional. 

This directly reminds of the May Day demonstration in Kiev, held shortly after the accident at Chernobyl NPP. Esto recuerda directamente de la manifestación del Primero de Mayo en Kiev, que se celebró poco después del accidente en central nuclear de Chernóbil. 

This is a display of criminal irresponsibility of politicians and complete indifference towards the people. Esta es una muestra de irresponsabilidad penal de los políticos y la indiferencia total hacia la gente. 

Let me cite one example. Permítanme citar un ejemplo. On October 20 the epidemic of flu was declared in Ternopil with schools and kindergartens closed for quarantine. El 20 de octubre la epidemia de la gripe se declaró en Ternopil con las escuelas y jardines de infancia cerrado por cuarentena. "From October 21 secondary and primary schools are closed due to the growing rate of flu and ARD sickness”. This was the order of local authorities. "Desde octubre de 21 escuelas primarias y secundarias están cerradas debido a la tasa de crecimiento de la gripe y la enfermedad ARD". Este fue el orden de las autoridades locales. 

As of October 20 the rate of ARD in Ternopil was 172.9 cases per 10 thousand people with epidemiological threshold for the city being 160 patients per 10 thousand people. A partir del 20 de octubre la tasa de ARD en Ternopil fue 172,9 casos por cada 10 mil personas con umbral epidemiológico de la ciudad de 160 pacientes por cada 10 mil personas. In other words - all services of the country responsible for monitoring the figure were informed and knew about the situation. En otras palabras - todos los servicios del país, responsable de supervisar la cifra se informó y sabía de la situación. 

However, not a single Sanitary Inspector has banned either the movement of people, nor their gathering, including those in Kiev on October 24, when people have gathered at the central square. Sin embargo, un solo inspector sanitario ha prohibido tanto la circulación de personas, ni su reunión, incluidos los que en Kiev el 24 de octubre, cuando las personas se han reunido en la plaza central. 

I would like to remind you, my dear, that on October 24, 2009 10 deaths were known to have occurred in Ternopil region itself and 6 deaths were reported in Lviv region. Me gustaría recordarles, mis queridos, que el 24 de octubre de 2009 10 muertes se sabe que ha habido en la región de Ternopil sí y 6 muertes fueron reportadas en la región de Lviv. And in 7 days after the abovementioned gathering Kyiv turned out in the situation, when the rate of sickness demanded the announcement of flu epidemic. Y en 7 días después de la reunión mencionada Kyiv resultó en la situación, cuando la tasa de la enfermedad exige el anuncio de la epidemia de gripe. This is the behavior of the great politicians. Este es el comportamiento de los grandes políticos. The neglect of elementary means of prevention of a disease in any country in the world, by any society. El descuido de los medios elementales de prevención de una enfermedad en cualquier país del mundo, por cualquier sociedad. Because they must conduct a show, they have concerts, because they were paid for and 130 million have already been spent. Debido a que debe llevar a cabo un espectáculo, que han conciertos, ya que fueron pagados y 130 millones ya se han gastado. 

In that, dear Ukrainians, I see not only moral but also criminal liability. En esa responsabilidad, querido ucranianos, veo no sólo moral sino también penal. 

I have addressed the Prosecutor General of Ukraine with the request to institute criminal charges of negligence committed by first of all the Chief Sanitary Inspector, Kyiv City Sanitarian and the officials, who, despite having daily information on the epidemic situation in the country, neglected it in pursuit of political dividends and ambition. Me dirijo a la Fiscalía General de Ucrania con la petición de establecer cargos criminales de negligencia cometidos por en primer lugar el inspector jefe de sanidad, Kiev Ciudad Sanitaria y de los funcionarios, que, a pesar de contar con información al día sobre la situación de la epidemia en el país, descuidado en la búsqueda de dividendos políticos y la ambición. 

Now, the only principle of organizing preventive measures at the national scale should be as follows: Ahora, el único principio de organización de las medidas preventivas a escala nacional debería ser el siguiente: 

We treat the West and defend East, Center, North and South of Ukraine amain. Tratamos de Occidente y defender Oriente, Centro, Norte y Sur de Amalfi Ucrania. 

I now rely solely on the professionalism of our doctors. Ahora confiar únicamente en la profesionalidad de nuestros médicos. Today they are the true heroes of our nation. Hoy ellos son los verdaderos héroes de nuestra nación. 

I once again demand the Government to comply with the order the National Security and Defense Council to resolve the issue of wages for our doctors in this difficult period for the country. Una vez más, la demanda del Gobierno para cumplir con la orden de la Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa para resolver el problema de los salarios de nuestros médicos en este período difícil para el país. 

The fifth factor. El quinto factor. 

Dear fellow citizens, the key threat that is aggravating the situation is chaos in the system of healthcare and protection of lives of people. Queridos conciudadanos, la principal amenaza que se agrava la situación es un caos en el sistema de asistencia sanitaria y protección de las vidas de las personas. 

Today we must recognize that Ukraine does not have a single healthcare system. Hoy debemos reconocer que Ucrania no tiene un sistema de salud único. Prevention of any infection, including through vaccination, the localization and overcoming the consequences of epidemics is the responsibility of the State Sanitary-Epidemiological Service of Ukraine. La prevención de cualquier infección, incluyendo a través de la vacunación, la localización y la superación de las consecuencias de las epidemias es la responsabilidad de la Oficina Sanitaria del Estado-Servicio Epidemiológico de Ucrania. 

The Service is headed by the Chief Sanitary Inspector. El Servicio está dirigido por el inspector jefe de sanidad. He is appointed by the Prime Minister. Es nombrado por el Primer Ministro. 

The current Constitution after alterations in 2004 makes the Government solely responsible for conducting state healthcare policy. La Constitución actual después de las alteraciones en el año 2004 hace el Gobierno el único responsable de conducir la política de salud del Estado. 

The practice of using the power, as evident today, is a failure. La práctica de utilizar el poder, como hoy evidente, es un fracaso. 

To the executive power, which is not subordinate to the President, I have suggested the holistic healthcare reforms plan and a set of instructions and recommendations that would help create the optimal model of the system for years to come. Para el poder ejecutivo, que no está subordinado al Presidente, me han sugerido el plan de reformas de salud integral y un conjunto de instrucciones y recomendaciones que ayudarán a crear el modelo óptimo del sistema en los próximos años. My remarks were presented as the groundless interference in Government's work and as the unfounded criticism. Mis observaciones se presentaron como la interferencia de fundamento en la obra de Gobierno y como la crítica carece de fundamento. 

Back in April of 2009 I addressed the Government with the request to establish a special interdepartmental commission on fighting the spread of flu viruses, to finance the establishment of Flu Center and to take all measures to protect the country against flu. Ya en abril de 2009 me dirigí al Gobierno la petición de crear una comisión interdepartamental especial sobre la lucha contra la propagación del virus de la gripe, para financiar la creación del Centro de la gripe y tomar todas las medidas para proteger al país contra la gripe. That included providing adequate availability of medicines, facemasks and all other necessaries. Que incluyó el suministro suficiente disponibilidad de medicamentos, mascarillas y todos los otros elementos necesarios. 

Partial implementation of the instructions has its consequences. Aplicación parcial de las instrucciones que tiene sus consecuencias. 

They were not ignoring me – they were ignoring the people, the citizens. Que no hacían caso omiso de mí - que hacen caso omiso de la gente, los ciudadanos. It is clear why. Está claro por qué. Because Ukraine still has unfair system of healthcare - one is for the power, the other is for the people. Debido a que Ucrania todavía tiene el sistema injusto de la salud - una en el poder, el otro es para el pueblo. 

We must change the system. Debemos cambiar el sistema. We must change the entire system of government in Ukraine. Tenemos que cambiar todo el sistema de gobierno en Ucrania. 

But now, in this moment there is no time for waiting or remonstrance. Pero ahora, en este momento, no hay tiempo de espera o protesta. 

National Security and Defense Council should become the center of decision-making. De Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa debería convertirse en el centro de toma de decisiones. 

Failure to comply with its orders will immediately result in application to the law enforcement authorities. El incumplimiento de sus órdenes de inmediato se traducirá en la aplicación a las autoridades policiales. 

I remind all the responsible persons and draw attention to all of my orders, made in Lviv four days ago. Me permito recordar a todos los responsables y llamar la atención a todos mis pedidos, realizados en Lviv hace cuatro días. In three days the deadline for compliance with these orders expires. En tres días el plazo para el cumplimiento de estas órdenes de expiración. 

With my decree I put Minister of Health and Chief Sanitary Inspector of Ukraine into the Council for National Security and Defense. Con mi decreto puse Ministro de Salud y Jefe Inspector Sanitario de Ucrania en el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa. 

I am conscious of my responsibility. Soy consciente de mi responsabilidad. 

I express deep condolences to the families and relatives of those who have died. Quiero expresar sus profundas condolencias a las familias y parientes de los que han muerto. 

I express my deep appreciation to doctors, who are saving our people risking their own lives. Deseo expresar mi profundo agradecimiento a los médicos, que están ahorrando a nuestra gente arriesgando sus propias vidas. I am moved by this sacrifice. Estoy conmovido por este sacrificio. Such a commitment means that the epidemic will be stopped. Este compromiso significa que la epidemia se detuvo. 

I appeal to all of you, dear fellow citizens, to show solidarity, mutual support, and strictly adhere to all the safety regulations regarding protection of your health and lives. Hago un llamamiento a todos ustedes, los ciudadanos querido amigo, para mostrar su solidaridad, apoyo mutuo, y cumplir estrictamente todas las normas de seguridad relativas a la protección de su salud y su vida. 

For not a single moment you will be left alone by the state. Para ni un momento usted estará solo por el Estado. 

Thank you for your attention. Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

La verdad es que es un manifiesto increíble.

Yo personalmente no sé que pensar.


----------



## explorador (5 Nov 2009)

acojonante que un primer Ministro se diriga asi a la nación, reconociendo que estan muriendo médicos por una mutuación no conocida de momento y más cuando estos dias han estado intentando tranquilizar a la población, solo puede significar que la situación esta fuera de ningún control y lo peor esta por llegar.


----------



## dkd (5 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Ahora que las aguas vuelven a su cauce, os recomiendo que leáis la carta del presidente ucraniano dirigida a su país porque no tiene desperdicio (en el trasfondo se intuyen cosas como mutación del virus, vacunación obligatoria, golpe de estado...).
> 
> La he colgado en la página anterior pero también se puede leer en su web oficial:
> 
> President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine - Official web-site of President of Ukraine



La carta entera no tiene desperdicio. Y el final es apoteósico... dice: _"For not a single moment you will be left alone by the state."_ (traducido: "el estado no te dejará solo en ningún momento"). Eso suena a amezanza en toda regla, y a vacunaciones obligatorias me refiero. El que tenga oidos que oiga.


----------



## explorador (5 Nov 2009)

Putin lo que no entiendo de tí, que siempre intentas poner de manifiesto las incongruencias de los medios y su manipulación por los intereses del capital, es que cuando todos denunciamos que los medios de comunicación nos estan ocultando las noticias que llegan de Ucrania, tu te pones del lado los citados medios, y criticas a quienes tienen intentan buscar noticias en medios alternativos, que puedan aclarar lo que realmente esta suciendo y por qué intereses no confesables, se nos esta ocultando.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> Putin lo que no entiendo de tí, que siempre intentas poner de manifiesto las incongruencias de los medios y su manipulación por los intereses del capital, es que cuando todos denunciamos que los medios de comunicación nos estan ocultando las noticias que llegan de Ucrania, tu te pones del lado los citados medios, y criticas a quienes tienen intentan buscar noticias en medios alternativos, que puedan aclarar lo que realmente esta suciendo y por qué intereses no confesables, se nos esta ocultando.



Primero: no hay noticia en Ucrania ni epidemia alguna, solo hay elecciones y el correspondiente circo de acusaciones mutuas y desinformación.

En las de hace 4 años se usó el supuesto envenenamiento del independentista Yuschenko, en las de hoy se usa un supuesto "virus" que - milagrosamente - también solo ataca a los independentistas. 

Y segundo: Las declaraciones y amenazas mas o menos veladas del primer ministro a la población no "confirman" la realidad de la epidemia ni mucho menos, mas bien es prueba de que es una enfermedad puramente política. 

De su palabras se infiere sin dificultad que la epidemia es la excusa con la que se pretenden introducir cambios radicales en la estructura de poder del pais.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Nov 2009)

Vladimir ya es hora que pongas los tanques rumbo a Kiev...


----------



## lemmings (5 Nov 2009)

A mí este pseudo virus asesino desde el comienzo en Mexico me ha parecido muy raro, pero despues de leer esta carta del presi de Ukrania la verdad es que me he empezado a acojonar, pero no por el virus ni por lo que pone en el mensaje sino por el desmesurado nivel de manipulación, desinformación o directamente errores en cuanto a cuestiones médicas/epidemiológicas que a poco que se analice no se sostiene.



Azrael_II dijo:


> La urgencia es evidente en la escala de la epidemia: la velocidad y la geografía de su propagación, el progreso rápido de la enfermedad y *el número excepcionalmente elevado de muertes*.



Con los datos que ellos mismos dan, esto sencillamente es falso.



> ...
> A diferencia de las epidemias similares en otros países, tres agentes patógenos de las infecciones virales llegó a Ucrania, al mismo tiempo: *dos de ellos son de temporada de la gripe y la tercera es la H1N1*.



dos de ellos son como los de siempre: entonces su gravedad será como siempre.
H1N1: dejando aparte que su mortalidad es menor que la otra, de momento el número de casos confirmados es bajo.



> Según los virólogos, como una combinación de infecciones debidas a la mutación puede producir un nuevo virus más agresivo.



Esto es una gilipollez por lo obvio: puede producir uno peor.. o no; eso no implica ni mucho menos que se haya producido. Ademas, que 3 virus de la gripe se recombinan en uno ¿por qué tiene que ser peor? si lo hiciese uno de la gripe con el del sida por ejemplo, entiendo que la mezcla podría ser mucho peor, pero si los 3 son de la gripe, con efectos similares..



> Segundo. El virus H1N1 es fácilmente mutar. Se ha viajado a través de la mitad del planeta antes de llegar a Ucrania. Esto significa que el virus se ha vuelto particularmente patógeno.



¡¡Otra soberana gilipollez!! ¿de dónde se saca que el H1N1 muta fácilmente? y en cuanto a que circule por tod oel planeta, el de la gripe normal lo hace todos los años varias veces y no por eso se vuelve especialmente peligroso.

Si es que no hay por dónde agarrarlo. Este tio es peor que ZP.



> El tercer factor de riesgo. Es de conocimiento general que la única manera de prevenir cualquier tipo de infección es la vacunación.



Otra nueva salvajada médica, quiero creer que es un error del traductor del google.



> Debido a la vacunación de poco profesional y muy desorganizado contra el sarampión y la rubéola en Ucrania la práctica de la vacunación está comprometida en su esencia.
> 
> La gente ha dejado de vacunarse contra las infecciones extremadamente peligroso: la tuberculosis, la difteria, etc



Jeje, o sea que los ucranianos no se fian de las vacunas.. novedad novedad.



> Esto llevó a un alto riesgo de propagación de la infección por H1N1, cuando el virus llegó a Ucrania e hizo imposible la vacunación preventiva contra las dos cepas de la gripe estacional.



Si es que no hay por donde agarrarlo.



> La primera y la medida preventiva más eficaz es evitar grandes concentraciones de gente.



Eso.. en época de elecciones.. qué casualidad.



> Me gustaría recordarles, mis queridos, que el 24 de octubre de 2009 10 muertes se sabe que ha habido en la región de Ternopil sí y 6 muertes fueron reportadas en la región de Lviv. Y en 7 días después de la reunión mencionada Kyiv resultó en la situación, cuando la tasa de la enfermedad exige el anuncio de la epidemia de gripe. Este es el comportamiento de los grandes políticos. Debido a que debe llevar a cabo un espectáculo, que han conciertos, ya que fueron pagados y 130 millones ya se han gastado.
> 
> En esa responsabilidad, querido ucranianos, veo no sólo moral sino también penal.
> 
> Me dirijo a la Fiscalía General de Ucrania con la petición de establecer cargos criminales de negligencia cometidos por en primer lugar el inspector jefe de sanidad, Kiev Ciudad Sanitaria y de los funcionarios, que, a pesar de contar con información al día sobre la situación de la epidemia en el país, descuidado en la búsqueda de dividendos políticos y la ambición.



O sea que los políticos son muy malos y muy negligentes, todos menos él, claro.



> Ahora, el único principio de organización de las medidas preventivas a escala nacional debería ser el siguiente:
> 
> Tratamos de Occidente y defender Oriente, Centro, Norte y Sur de Amalfi Ucrania.
> 
> ...



No se a vosotros, pero a mí esto me huele cada vez mas a un golpe de estado desde dentro.


----------



## deibid (5 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> A mí este pseudo virus asesino desde el comienzo en Mexico me ha parecido muy raro, pero despues de leer esta carta del presi de Ukrania la verdad es que me he empezado a acojonar, pero no por el virus ni por lo que pone en el mensaje sino por el desmesurado nivel de manipulación, desinformación o directamente errores en cuanto a cuestiones médicas/epidemiológicas que a poco que se analice no se sostiene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga, a ver quien se anima a meter a los rusos y su gas en esta ecuación... a mí también me huele esto a política pero la de verdad, GEOpolítica, nada de PPSOE.


----------



## dkd (5 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> > El tercer factor de riesgo. Es de conocimiento general que la única manera de prevenir cualquier tipo de infección es la vacunación.
> 
> 
> 
> Otra nueva salvajada médica, quiero creer que es un error del traductor del google.



Desafortunadamente el traductor de google ha funcionado bien en este caso. La frase original es:_ "It is generally known that the only way to prevent any infection is vaccination."_, y el traductor de gogle la ha traducido correctamente.

Por otro lado, si estás pensado que el error de traducción puede ser que se halla cometido al traducir la carta del ucraniano al inglés, ya te digo yo que eso no es posible ya que la fuente original es la web del propio gobierno de ucrania y no creo que estos utilicen traductores automáticos sino traductores humanos expertos.


----------



## tomasjos (5 Nov 2009)

Temo que Putin tiene razón en una cosa. Tiene pinta de ser una maniobra de los pro-occidentales. Imponer el estado de emergencia, excepción o lo que sea para con ello aplicar una serie de medidas, que me da que van a ir en contra de los intereses de la Rodina.


----------



## lemmings (5 Nov 2009)

dkd dijo:


> Desafortunadamente el traductor de google ha funcionado bien en este caso. La frase original es:_ "It is generally known that the only way to prevent any infection is vaccination."_, y el traductor de gogle la ha traducido correctamente.
> 
> Por otro lado, si estás pensado que el error de traducción puede ser que se halla cometido al traducir la carta del ucraniano al inglés, ya te digo yo que eso no es posible ya que la fuente original es la web del propio gobierno de ucrania y no creo que estos utilicen traductores automáticos sino traductores humanos expertos.



Pues entonces es peor de lo que pensaba, decir que la única manera de prevenir *cualquier *infección es la vacunación es una tonteria:

primero lo obvio: tienes que saber cual es la infección, y eso lleva su tiempo; en el caso que nos ocupa de hecho aún no lo saben, han reportado unos pocos casos de H1N1 y luego los peores supuestamente son de ARI, pero este último es sintomático, es decir hace referencia a los síntomas pero no infiere absolutamente nada sobre el causante.

Segundo: una vez que tienes identificado al agente infeccioso podrías plantearte el vacunar a la población.. si dicha vacuna existe; ademas normalmente no puedes hacer una campaña de vacunación cuando ya tienes el bicho pululando a tu alrededor, hay que hacerlo un tiempo antes de que llegue el bicho.

Por cierto, otro detalle que parece que se está olvidando: cualquier medicamento medianamente "serio" tiene detras un montón de años de pruebas. Las vacunas estacionales apenas tienen unos meses.. ríete tú de la seguridad.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

La prensa ucraniana informa de que 15 de las 31 muestras que se mandaron a Londres para analizar han dado positivo en el test de H1N1. No aclaran qué ocurre con las otras 16.

El número oficial de enfermos asciende ya a 633.877:

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Update: more death, illness

London lab confirms 15 swine flu cases in Ukraine, says health ministry



tomasjos dijo:


> Temo que Putin tiene razón en una cosa. Tiene pinta de ser una maniobra de los pro-occidentales. Imponer el estado de emergencia, excepción o lo que sea para con ello aplicar una serie de medidas, que me da que van a ir en contra de los intereses de la Rodina.



¿Y por qué no al revés? Una maniobra de los pro-rusia para acabar de dilapidar al gobierno actual de cara a las próximas elecciones, y el gobierno intenta salvar los trastos como puede. De hecho, si te lees la carta a la nación del presidente, deja caer que todos los políticos, incluyendo la oposición, conocían la epidemia antes de que se hiciera pública; un dato muy llamativo. Además, esta teoría explicaría porqué la prensa occidental no se ha metido demasiado con el tema, para no dar alas a la maniobra pro-rusia.

En fin, cualquiera de las dos opciones son igual de válidas.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Como es que ataca a la tia buenorra de su primera ministra?

No se supone que son del mismo equipo?

a caso no deben estar de acuerdo en engañarnos? Se habran camelado al presidente pero no a la Julia o es al reves?

La carta es acojonante, loq eu se predecia respecto a la obligacion de vacunarnos a todos vamos, pero acojonante!

De la Wiki:

_Gobierno y política
Artículo principal: Gobierno y política de Ucrania
Véase también: Relaciones entre Ucrania y la Unión Europea

Rada Suprema, el parlamento de Ucrania.Ucrania es una república bajo un sistema mixto semipresidencial y semiparlamentario, en el cual existe la separación de poderes en ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial. El presidente es elegido por voto popular para un mandato de cinco años y es el jefe de estado oficial.[78]

El poder legislativo de Ucrania incluye al parlamento unicameral de 450 asientos, conocido como Rada Suprema.[79] El parlamento es principalmente responsable de la formación del poder ejecutivo y del Consejo de Ministros, que encabeza el primer ministro.[80]

Las leyes, las actas del parlamento y del consejo de ministros, los decretos presidenciales y las actas del Parlamento de Crimea pueden derogarse por la Corte Constitucional, donde se juzga si violan o no la constitución de Ucrania. Otros actos normativos están sujetos a revisión judicial. La Suprema Corte de Justicia es el órgano principal en el sistema de tribunales de jurisdicción general. Oficialmente se garantiza la autonomía de las administraciones locales. Los consejos locales y los alcaldes son elegidos por voto popular y ejercen el poder con presupuestos locales. Los jefes regionales y las administraciones de distrito son nombrados por el presidente.

_


----------



## calimerosinahorros (5 Nov 2009)

La gripe A se cobra la novena víctima en Cataluña · ELPAÍS.com

Magnifico .... hablan de 2 muertos en Cataluña pero de lo de ucrania ni mu... a saber que leches se está cociendo....


----------



## lemmings (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Como es que ataca a la tia buenorra de su primera ministra?
> 
> No se supone que son del mismo equipo?
> 
> ...



Cierto.. parece un ensayo general de lo que les gustaría aplicar en otros países..

Dejando volar la imaginación, ahora sólo falta que no le hagan caso y que muera un montón de gente. Ya puedo escuchar a los políticos de otros países: ¿veis lo que pasa por no hacernos caso? hala, por vuestro bien, estado de excepción y a pasar todos por el aro..


----------



## tentenelaire (5 Nov 2009)

Supongo que esto ya ha salido en este hilo, pero a la velocidad que váis no me da tiempo a confirmarlo: en agosto Joshep Moshe nos informó de que Baxter estaba desarrollando un arma biológica en sus laboratorios de Ucrania:

Bizarre*-*Mystery*Man*Claims*Baxter*Flu*Vax*Is*A*BioWeapon*

Y ahora, viendo toda esta mierda: ¿Ha soltado Baxter un arma biológica en Ucrania?

Has Baxter Released A BioWeapon In Ukraine?

Nos dirán que esto es una epidemia de la gripe "CERDA", 
Nos dirán que la vacuna es buena,
Todo esto es un ataque contra nuestra salud y además
les servirá para restringir aun más nuestras libertades.
QUE SE JODAN LOS PUTOS BANKSTERS,
ME TENDRÁN QUE PEGAR UN TIRO PARA QUE ACEPTE VACUNARME

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/63HYckHvxls&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/63HYckHvxls&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

tentenelaire dijo:


> Supongo que esto ya ha salido en este hilo, pero a la velocidad que váis no me da tiempo a confirmarlo: en agosto Joshep Moshe nos informó de que Baxter estaba desarrollando un arma biológica en sus laboratorios de Ucrania:
> 
> Bizarre*-*Mystery*Man*Claims*Baxter*Flu*Vax*Is*A*BioWeapon*
> 
> ...



Precisamente, eso, es de lo que se ha estado debatiendo desde el principio del hilo, a parte como no de hablar de la propia gripe cerda.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> Cierto.. parece un ensayo general de lo que les gustaría aplicar en otros países..
> 
> Dejando volar la imaginación, ahora sólo falta que no le hagan caso y que muera un montón de gente. Ya puedo escuchar a los políticos de otros países: ¿veis lo que pasa por no hacernos caso? hala, por vuestro bien, estado de excepción y a pasar todos por el aro..



Ya te digo, o incluso podria ser que ya no la palmen mas (creo que es la teoria Putín, es decir que puede haber envenenamiento pero no virus realmente) y que digan veis? menos mal que os hemos vacunado.



En pocos dias veremos como es la cosa.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

Desde la India:

Durante el último mes, en el Hospital Sassoon han fallecido 35 pacientes con síntomas de gripe A, pero sin embargo han dado negativo en el test de H1N1. Los médicos aún no saben qué ha provocado esas muertes.

â€˜Donâ€™t know what caused the deathsâ€™

Por cierto, después de lo que pasó con el niño del globo que al final estaba escondido en su casa, y ahora esto de Ucrania (e India), no dejo de pensar en la película "12 monos"... :8:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> De hecho, si te lees la carta a la nación del presidente, deja caer que todos los políticos, incluyendo la oposición, conocían la epidemia antes de que se hiciera pública; un dato muy llamativo.



Pero si la epidemia es ficticia entonces ... ¿qué es lo que dice el presidente que conocían? ¿su complot con Londres?


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/63HYckHvxls&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/63HYckHvxls&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tuttle (5 Nov 2009)

*¡Mami que miedito!*


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

A ver os puedo aportar, que hasta el 3 de Noviembre no existía ninguna cepa de Gripe A en Ukraina, si como dicen 16 casos positivos en Londres de los analisis procedentes de Ukrania serán las primeras cepas en ese país.

Influenza Research Database - Pathogen genome database


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

Ucrania, estado de emergencia nacional. Discurso del Presidente de Ucrania a la población [ING] 
Esto que llegue a portada SI O SI


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

Otra vez, que esa noticia es falsa, que es imposible que se infecten 450.000 personas de nada en dos dias, ni de estupidez.
Lo siento por la gente de allí, por que los estamos tratando de idiotas, miles de personas en Ukrania deben estar sintiendo vergüenza de todos los inútiles que les rodean.
Alguien sabe si Zp y Yuschenko son hermanos?


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Hombre la noticia no es falsa si te refieres a lo de la carta del ZP Ucraniano (quiero decir que el mensaje es jodidamente real, tanto que es la página oficial del Yushchenko, aquí el link directo: President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine - Official web-site of President of Ukraine).
> 
> Otra cosa es la literatura del mensaje digna de una novela de Dam Brown o de una paja mental de JJ. Benítez. :XX:




Me he expresado mal, no me refería a la noticia, si no al mensaje que da.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Creo que los que comentáis que los medios no se han enterado, o están poco profesionalizados, estáis dejándoos llevar por un exceso de inocencia.

Si un grupo de particulares hemos podido acceder y recopilar toda la información que hay en este hilo, ¿qué creéis que pueden hacer ellos? no seamos simplones.

Sigo pensando que la gran noticia es el increíble silencio informativo. Con manifiesto presidencial incluido. ¿Qué intereses ocultos hay tras ese silencio?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Sigo pensando que la gran noticia es el increíble silencio informativo. Con manifiesto presidencial incluido. ¿Qué intereses ocultos hay tras ese silencio?



Y que quieres? que nuestros medios controlados no cuenten machaconamente el cuento de la epidemia a nosotros también? 

No gracias, para desinformar mejor que se callen. El circo ukraniano que se quede en Ucrania que aquí con el nuestro y la porcina ya tuvimos bastante.


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Señores guarden en la memoria este día porque será histórico, estamos asistiendo en directo a un autentico golpe de estado en Ucrania.
> 
> No queríamos conspiranoias, pues ya está ya lo conseguimos, ya ven para que está sirviendo la gripe cerda.
> 
> ...



Si solo fuera eso... a lo que temo que estamos asistiendo, es a un golpe de estado en EUROPA, con todos sus paisitos incluidos. 

Esto solo es el principio.

Recuerden, que muchos europeos se oponen a la vacuna, el presi ucraniano dice precisamente que la gente se lo piense muy bien antes de oponerse a la vacuna. Esto puede ser calcadito en el resto de Europa (que espero que no).

La "importancia" de meternos esa vacuna, supera cualquier gobierno, eso, es insignificante.

A estas alturas, ya deberiamos tener claro que al nuevo orden mundial, le da lo mismo quien sea el titere que bobierne Ucrania.


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

Esto va a ser gordo, no se por que me da.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno esa es mi hipótesis, no digo que sea la acertada pero al tiempo veremos si me confundo o no.
> 
> Yo apuesto por que en el momento que CNN o BBC se hagan eco de la carta del Zp Ucraniano todos los medios españoles como loritos se van a hacer eco.
> 
> Lo veremos en las próximos minutos.



No, si tienes toda la razón, eso es seguro. Pero la pregunta es ¿por qué tampoco la CNN ha retransmitido un comunicado presidencial?


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Esto va a ser gordo, no se por que me da.



Tiene todas las papeletas para serlo.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (5 Nov 2009)

A ver PutinReReloaded, que yo si entiendo de que estás hablando, y me estás dejando flipado...

¿Se secuencia ADN después de PCR a saco sin caracterizar ni aislar previamente las particulas virales como se hizo con el sida? O sea, ¿se trinca de una muestra todo lo que sea como virus, se amplifica el ADN y se le aplica la secuenciación informatizada a la Venter a saco, sin más? ¿Que pasa si hay un par de virus diferentes, el procedimiento es lo suficiente robusto para indicar la contaminación, o simplemente tiran por la calle de en medio y suponen que el procedimiento es lo bastante bueno para separar adecuadamente las secuencias de cada bicho?

Por cierto, para los incredulos, la secuenciación de la que habla PutinReReloaded es estadística, y puede dar buenos resultados en muestras únicas... pero en cuanto las muestras ya no lo son (o sea, hay ADN mezclados), entramos en un problema estadístico multivariable muy complejo y peligroso... si no recuerdo mal la tecnica se basa en la comparación de las secuencias de los fragmentos de ADN, y mediante técnicas de correlación, se van 'empalmando' hasta tener la secuencia completa. El problema aparece cuando tenemos varios ADN diferentes, porque aparecen correlaciones mixtas entre los diferentes ADNs, algo que complica el 'empalmado' mucho; si ya ni se controla la procedencia del ADN, es suicida: simplemente no es fiable.

Para acabar, cuando estaba en la facultad me dio una época por ver leer papers de biología... solo decir que acabé desolado por el uso tan poco cuidadoso que hacían de la estadística. Y es que, esta es una de la ramas más poderosas de las matemáticas, de las peor entendidas, peor todavía aplicadas, y la más peligrosa de todas...


----------



## Aigor (5 Nov 2009)

Humungus dijo:


> a mi la Timoshenko tambien me pone palote
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Es el avatar de Lastrade? jarl!

Una muestra --> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/126355-alguien-tiene-un-e-book.html


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, el día 1 creo que entra en vigor el tratado de Lisboa.


----------



## Monty (5 Nov 2009)

Reuters:

Líder de Ucrania ataca a rivales por gripe H1N1.


----------



## jgl (5 Nov 2009)

iniciado por: el flagelador de regres 

solo decir que acabé desolado por el uso tan poco cuidadoso que hacían de la estadística. Y es que, esta es una de la ramas más poderosas de las matemáticas, de las peor entendidas, peor todavía aplicadas, y la más peligrosa de todas... 


Totalmente de acuerdo, la inmensa mayoría de las estadísticas sea en el sector que sea no son reales, por error, omisión, desconocimiento o intención. Son tremendamente manipulables y eso lo veo a diario en mi profesión.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> A ver PutinReReloaded, que yo si entiendo de que estás hablando, y me estás dejando flipado...
> 
> ¿Se secuencia ADN después de PCR a saco sin caracterizar ni aislar previamente las particulas virales como se hizo con el sida?
> 
> O sea, ¿se trinca de una muestra todo lo que sea como virus, se amplifica el ADN y se le aplica la secuenciación informatizada a la Venter a saco, sin más?



Asi es como se hace. El aislamiento viral ya no es un requisito "porque la informática lo vale", según estos ... biólogos! 

Es mas, para encubrir el fraude han empezado a llamar "aislamiento" a la secuenciación... esto ya es el colmo del cinismo! 



el flagelador de regres dijo:


> ¿Que pasa si hay un par de virus diferentes, el procedimiento es lo suficiente robusto para indicar la contaminación, o simplemente tiran por la calle de en medio y suponen que el procedimiento es lo bastante bueno para separar adecuadamente las secuencias de cada bicho?



Ni lo uno ni lo otro. 

Lo que hacen variar los parmetros - diferentes de matrices de puntuación o diferentes valores de penalización por huecos - a ojímetro hasta que salga algo que encaje mas o menos con lo que hay en una base de datos. 

Entonces a lo que salga le llaman "cepa" 

Es como la constitución Europea... se vota una vez, se vota dos y se sigue votando hasta que saga el sí, por sus cojones.



el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Para acabar, cuando estaba en la facultad me dio una época por ver leer papers de biología... solo decir que acabé desolado por el uso tan poco cuidadoso que hacían de la estadística. Y es que, esta es una de la ramas más poderosas de las matemáticas, de las peor entendidas, peor todavía aplicadas, y la más peligrosa de todas...



Es vergonzoso lo que hacen los biólogos con las tecnologías que no entienden. Las aplican a saco y las tuercen y manipulan para que acaben confirmando las teorías mas peregrinas o comercialmente mas interesadas.

Las consecuencias que su estupidez matemática acarrean son muertes y vidas destrozadas, por ejemplo, por quimioterapia contra virus que solo son producto de su error. Son monos con ametralladoras a los que han soltado en medio de una manifestación.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

Monty dijo:


> Reuters:
> 
> Líder de Ucrania ataca a rivales por gripe H1N1.



Muy interesante, gracias. Recordemos que al presidente de Ucrania, Viktor Yushchenko, intentaron cargárselo antes de las elecciones de 2004, envenenándolo, lo cual le dejó marcas en toda la cara.

Y qué casualidad, en vísperas de nuevas elecciones, vuelven a ocurrir hechos "raros", ahora a gran escala. Lo que no entiendo es para qué necesitarían desestabilizar a Yushchenko ahora, si según las encuestas su apoyo ha pasado del 52% (elecciones 2004) a un mísero 4% en los últimos meses.

Supongo que estamos asistiendo a un golpe de estado encubierto "gracias" a la gripe A y demás virus sin identificar. Eso sí, no sabemos por parte de quién, porque parece que todos están intentando sacar provecho de la situación.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Un golpe de estado sin la autorizacion de Rusia?

No estoy demasiado metido en el tema politico. Rusia estaria interesada en ese golpe de estado? Si no es asi, ni pensarlo.

El objetivo no es Ucrania, Ucrania solo es parte del camino, una practica. El objetivo es Europa.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (5 Nov 2009)

joder... mi estima de la virología acaba de bajar al inframundo...



> Asi es como se hace. El aislamiento viral ya no es un requisito "porque la informática lo vale", según estos ... biólogos!
> 
> Es mas, para encubrir el fraude han empezado a llamar "aislamiento" a la secuenciación... esto ya es el colmo del cinismo!



Ok... entonces puede ser el caso que los capullos tomen una muestra con, pongamos, 15 virus diferentes, aislen las particulas con chips de marcado de proteinas, y de lo obtenido saquen el ADN para el PCR... ¿podría colarse, por tanto, un grupo molecular con alguna proteina típica de la capsula viral que tuviera enlazado un fragmento de ADN nativo de una celula muerta por apoptosis o por reacción inmunitaria? Joder, que chapuza....



> Lo que hacen variar los parmetros - diferentes de matrices de puntuación o diferentes valores de penalización por huecos - a ojímetro hasta que salga algo que encaje mas o menos con lo que hay en una base de datos.



O sea, se van a una ténica de similitud, pero chapucera... pero eso es una barbaridad como una catedral. Si no recuerdo mal de cuando estaba más al loro con lo de la virología, la diferencia genética entre dos cepas diferentes del mismo virus puede ser tan pequeña como unas cuantas bases de ADN, o sea, dentro del mismo ruido de la secuanciación estadistica. Así es imposible diferenciar estadísticamente dos secuancias en realidad diferentes, pero que lo son por muy poco... por otro lado, si tiran de secuancias de BBDD, ¿que pasa si un tramo es sustancialmente diferente a lo que hay en las BBDD? ¿Se desecha como un error de empalmado de la secuencia? ¿Como detectan entonces cambios sustanciales en los genomas?

Por cierto, por lo que cuentas; ¿Están tirando tambien de metodos informáticos para el plegado tridimensional de proteinas, en vez de obtener cristales e ir a un sincrotrón? Por que estoy empezando a temerme lo peor...

P.S. ¿De que artículo de Nature estmos hablando? Me gustaría hecharle un vistazo...


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

¡Ah! y otra cosa por si hubiera pocas...

Bruselas aprueba la nueva reforma de las telecomunicaciones - Computerworld


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Ok... entonces puede ser el caso que los capullos tomen una muestra con, pongamos, 15 virus diferentes, aislen las particulas con chips de marcado de proteinas, y de lo obtenido saquen el ADN para el PCR... ¿podría colarse, por tanto, un grupo molecular con alguna proteina típica de la capsula viral que tuviera enlazado un fragmento de ADN nativo de una celula muerta por apoptosis o por reacción inmunitaria? Joder, que chapuza....



Y además están construyendo una torre de Babel sobre un razonamiento circular porque la base de datos de proteínas "típicas" que se usa como patrón de referencia se ha obtenido a su vez sin aislar los virus de los que se afirma que proceden. 

En resumidas cuentas, están llamando "tapa de jamón serrano" a una tortilla de patatas requemada porque dicen que solo puede haber salido de un cerdo ibérico.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

Interesantes teorias, pero me gustaría saber que diría un "viromante" acerca lo que comentaís del aislamiento y los postulados de Koch... Mas que nada para ver las dos versiones y poderlas comparar.

Pero Puntin y cia hay una cosa que no entiendo. Si quisieron inventarse una pandemia (que no lo dudo) por que falló la gripe aviar? si no hay muertos reales de ningun virus,bacteria o envenenamiento, por que no cogieron a miles de muertos y dijeron " este tiene la gripe aviar ", como se supone que hacen ahora... 

Por otra parte, es curioso que no hayan diagnosticado ( de las millones de personas que tienen gripe A ) dos veces a una misma person la gripe A, y conozco el caso de la polio. Cuando un vacunado de la polio "le entraba" la polio para no comerse la cabeza la mafia medico-farmaceutica le diagnosticaban otra enfermedad.

Esto lo puedo entender en la polio, pero con millones y millones de infectados se me hace raro que no se hayan contagiado doblemente o triplemente de " gripe A", es decir vuestra teoria es *incompleta* y pienso que SI que hay envenamiento/virus/bacteria que actua una sola vez en el organismo.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

Y a ver si seguimos con el tema de Ucrania. Prometo hilo para discutir y denucniar a la mafia farmaceutica y sus nulos conocimientos informaticos/matematicos


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

Sigue la "fiesta":



> *Censuran el discurso de la ministra de Sanidad polaca* (Ewa Kopacz) cuando estaba dando un rueda de prensa en la que a*cusaba a la OMS de difundir desinformación sobre la epidemia de Ucrania*. Las televisiones y el streaming on-line dejaron de emitir inmediatamente, poniendo imágenes de Sarkozy en su lugar.
> 
> Polish Health Minister cut off after accusing WHO of spreading disinformation in Ukraine


----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2009)

Por cierto hijos de puta infinito Interstitial - Noticia

y

La pandemia de gripe A amenaza a los indios Yanomami de la Amazonia | Ciencia | elmundo.es

La colaboracion de El Mundo y El País con la OMS es asombrosamente inquietante.


----------



## el flagelador de regres (5 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Interesantes teorias, pero me gustaría saber que diría un "viromante" acerca lo que comentaís del aislamiento y los postulados de Koch... Mas que nada para ver las dos versiones y poderlas comparar.



Pues no lo se... lo que si podría decirle yo al 'viromante' es que cuando se tira de estadística para llegar a un resultado hay dejar mucho mucho margen al error, porque es incontrolable. Y en el caso que comenta PutinReReloaded, el problema que entra es un aumento de la dimensionalidad de los resultados que es muy peligrosa; para resumir, se sabe muy poco en realidad de los resultados que podemos esperar de metodos que usen distribuciones multidimensionales. Incluso de distribuciones tan ubícuas como la multinormal. Como principio de precaución, le recomendaría que no usara ese método, por que no hay matemáticas que puedan respaldar las conclusiones que saque, incluso aunque sean las correctas a partir de los resultados obtenidos. Si ya entramos en que generalmente los no matemáticos usan con gran ligereza la estadistica y la probabilidad (aunque parezca mentira, una de las ramas más complejas y antiintuitivas de las matemáticas), pues tu mismo.

Por otro lado está el tema 'computacional'; como bien dice PutinReReloaded, si el problema es NP (no lo se, pero se lo concedo sin problemas ya que se parece mucho a otros problemas que si lo son) no tenemos un algoritmo que de la solución completa... tenemos que usar pues metodos que no garantizan la corrección del resultado, y lo que es peor, que seguramente no permiten tampoco estimar le grado de corrección real de la 'solución'; bueno, pues esto es lo que tenemos en un campo en el que una simple variación de una base del ADN da como resultado el cambio de un aminoácido por otro, y la proteina resultante puede ser totalmente diferente, debido a ahora se plegará tridimensionalmente de otra manera, y a lo mejor aparece un sitio funcional totalmente nuevo que antes estaba hundido en la estructura molecular de la proteina. En fin...


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

En el artículo de "El Mundo" se utiliza una fotografía de Ucranianos con mascarilla, y sin embargo, no se hace ni las más mínima mención de lo que allí se dice que está ocurriendo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Esto lo puedo entender en la polio, pero con millones y millones de infectados se me hace raro que no se hayan contagiado doblemente o triplemente de " gripe A", es decir vuestra teoria es *incompleta* y pienso que SI que hay envenamiento/virus/bacteria que actua una sola vez en el organismo.



Por favor, Azrael, de donde sacas esos millones y millones de infectados? Hace dos mensajes estabas de acuerdo con que estaban designados a dedo y ahora cambias de opinión?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto hijos de puta infinito Interstitial - Noticia
> 
> y
> 
> ...



Survival internacional ya avisó hace muchas semanas de eso, ahora les toca a los Yanomami:

"Siete indígenas yanomami de Venezuela han muerto en los últimos 15 días de, lo que se sospecha podría ser, un brote de gripe A"

http://www.survival.es/noticias/5174

Ahora sólo falta que les vacunen. Estos también les molestan a muchos.

Pero es te hilo para ukrania.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (5 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Sigue la "fiesta":



Jojojojo... esto es ya surrealista

POLISH HEALTH MINISTER REJECTS UNTESTED SWINE FLU JABS Catarse
POLISH HEALTH MINISTER REJECTS UNTESTED SWINE FLU JABS

The Polish Health Minister Ewa Kopacz said yesterday at a press conference transmitted by Polish television channel TVN24 that *the government will reject mass ”swine flu” vacccination for its population because of safety concerns over the jab.
Kopacz said that the government would base its decision to use the swine flu vaccine based on the data from reliable clinical trials, but that there were no such reliable data for the swine flu jabs.*

“We will not order any AH1N1 vaccines unless there is full evidence they are completely safe,” she said.

‘Each government is responsible for the welfare and health of its citizens, for recommending them health and safe medicines. So far, on any stage, no company we are negotiating with has been able to provide us with the most important thing for us – the evidence of jabs’ safety and that it will not have possible side effects,” she said.

‘I will not work under pressure! We will not order any AH1N1 vaccines unless there is full evidence they are completely safe,” Ewa Kopacz said.

Ewa Kopacz also said that the ordinary, seasonal flu is much more dangerous than ‘swine flu’.
This is a word for word translation of a 39 second segment of the press conference:

“Let’s not worry about whether [the swine flu vaccine] will reach Poland. The problem is something else: when it gets here, [the vaccine] must be safe. It’s not going to be a case of “we don’t know for sure it is safe, but let’s buy some for the risk groups anyway“. Nobody will talk me into this. If we do [buy the swine flu vaccine], it should be safe so that it can be recommended looking Poles straight in the eye, and especially to those who are going to have the maximum contact with sick patients – first of all the white coats, who have to have the guarantee that the vaccine is a prophylactic measure, not a placebo, not something that might cause some adverse effects in the future, but a vaccine that will give them immunity, so please give us a little bit of time.,” she said.

Thank you Miroslaw Wilewsk for translating.

The Polish Health Minister downplayed the dangers of the swine flu pandemic.

‘We should not be worrying whether the vaccine is ready on time. But it must be safe first. We will not give the people a placebo-jab, we will not follow any gossips, but we must base our decisions on reliable clinical tests. So far there have been no such tests held,” she said.

The Polish government also offered to help the Ukraine dealing with its pandemic.

The Polish government offered Ukrainians help with laboratory testing of the virus that has mysteriously emerged in the Ukraine.

It is highly unlikely that Ukrainian authorities will give sample of the virus to independent labs for testing if it contains the H5N1 virus as sources indicate.

In addition, Poland is sending surgical masks, vitamins and drugs to assist the Ukraine.

The statement by the Polish Health Minister indicate that at least one government in Europe has not been bribed, blackmailed or bullled by pharmaceutical companies and WHO into force vaccinating their people with untested and toxic jabs and into ceding control over their country.

The protest has much to do with the efforts of people like Krzysztof Tarnawski, Michał and Marisha Siemaszko, and Marek Podlecki.


Esta chica es la heroína del dia... veremos mañana si no tiene un accidente. Lo de la censura en directo... para que comentar

Bienvenidos al NWO hamijos


----------



## Zhukov (5 Nov 2009)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Vladimir ya es hora que pongas los tanques rumbo a Kiev...




Archimandrita, por la bandera pintada en la tapa del foco esos tanques son de Bielorusia y el nombre de pila del presidente es Aleksander


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

> P.S. ¿De que artículo de Nature estmos hablando? Me gustaría hecharle un vistazo...



[/QUOTE]

No hay artículo, lo estamos esperando :fiufiu:.


----------



## eleztrico (5 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Sigue la "fiesta":




Censuran el discurso de la ministra de Sanidad polaca (Ewa Kopacz) cuando estaba dando un rueda de prensa en la que acusaba a la OMS de difundir desinformación sobre la epidemia de Ucrania. Las televisiones y el streaming on-line dejaron de emitir inmediatamente, poniendo imágenes de Sarkozy en su lugar.

Polish Health Minister cut off after accusing WHO of spreading disinformation in Ukraine



jojojo, menudo circo hay con esto. Un esperpento.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

Desde Rusia:

-La región de Buryatia ha declarado la emergencia por gripe, prohibiendo actividades y eventos públicos.

-En la región de Chita, la policía multará a quienes no lleven mascarilla.

Buryatia Declares Flu Emergency | News | The Moscow Times | Daily newspaper

Y ya puse hará uno o dos días que Rusia fue, junto a Eslovaquia, el primer país en analizar a cualquier persona que cruzase la frontera desde Ucrania.

Pero tranquilos que no pasa nada. :cook:


----------



## dieguti (5 Nov 2009)

*Golpe de estado y espaldarazo a las Big Pharma*

Este señor está dando un golpe de estado al asumir poderes que no tiene y aprovecha para recordar a la población que esto está pasando porque la gente dejo de vacunarse a raiz un incidente con las vacunas a principio de año. Y añade que el que tenga duda que le pregunte a su médico, ¡que bueno!, como que el médico va a decir algo distinto de lo que marquen los de arriba. Lo que habría que hacer es imitar al médico en su actitud con sus hijos y no escucharle.

Pongo el enlace a traves de un proxy porque su servidor está saturado y a través de la red proxies Coral Web Cache si carga
President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine - Official web-site of President of Ukraine

La original
President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine - Official web-site of President of Ukraine



> *President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine*
> 
> Dear fellow citizens!
> 
> ...



En marzo la población se asustó con la posible muerte de una adolescente por una vacuna, el gobierno para la campaña de vacunacion para iniciar una investigación y cae un 10% la tasa de vacunación.
La OMS les avisa de que habrá epidemias entre los niños y los adultos de 16 a 29 años que no se vacunaron durante la caída de la URSS, y que podría extenderse a otros paises (¿será que tampoco se vacunaron o es que pueden pillarlo vacunados y todo?)
Y ahora la población muere de virus misteriosos mutantes venidos del espacio exterior para castigar a los antivacunación...



> *Vaccine scare in Ukraine threatens health*
> 
> *Rumors of Western plot, death of teen cause families to reject shots*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente que le van a pegar al que dijo lo de que no va a vacunar a su pueblo. 
Es lo que quieren, es lo que harán, como sea.


----------



## jgl (5 Nov 2009)

Ahora se entiende porqué han inventado un antiviral que sirve para todos los virus, porque no pueden tener certezas comprobadas en los laboratorios (excepto la OMS).

Es el negocio del siglo.

Mi neumólogo me decía que según la nueva definición de pandemia por la OMS, la gripe estacional también se podría considerar una pandemia aunque no lo hubiera sido hasta ahora.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Ahora resulta que también los mata la gripe aviar... y van 95 muertos

Google Traductor

Y para el que quiera conspiranoias... Acuchillan al encargado del Estado en control de calidad de medicamentos:

Google Traductor


----------



## jgl (5 Nov 2009)

La Oms hizo unas declaraciones en las que apuntaban a la necesidad de ampliar las fases de alerta y control de pandemias, porque el nivel 6 quedaba desbordado con la nueva definición, así que aún tendrán que ampliarlas a niveles mayores "si la mortandad aumenta en un futuro"


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Para el que quiera leer información seria sobre los H1N1:

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vnfv/ncurrent/pdf/nature08260.pdf

Ahí se indican más enlaces a información completa de los métodos técnicos de laboratorio.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Y para el que quiera conspiranoias... Acuchillan al encargado del Estado en control de calidad de medicamentos:
> 
> Google Traductor



Curiosa "coincidencia" con todo lo que está ocurriendo, sin duda.


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

Esta es mejor, y esta ahi a lao. 
Art-grupo en contra de la Comisión para la *Protección de la moralidad (LOL)*
Google Traductor
Pero no nos desviemos.


----------



## jgl (5 Nov 2009)

Sobre la gripe aviar, hace poco tuvieron un foco en Crimea


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

Miren: 
FluTracker - H1N1 Swine Flu and Influenza Outbreak Tracking from Rhiza Labs 
Comparen la situación de Ucrania con el resto del mundo.
En serio, *QUE NO ES NORMAL* que así derepente Zas, mas de 630.000 en cuatro días.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Curiosa "coincidencia" con todo lo que está ocurriendo, sin duda.



Desde luego, curiosa, muy curiosa. Y cuatro encapuchados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Ahora resulta que también los mata la gripe aviar... y van 95 muertos
> 
> Google Traductor
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no tiene desperdicio la noticia:

"Primer Ministro Yulia Tymoshenko dijo que las proyecciones de la Organización Mundial de la Salud de Ucrania se espera que los dos picos de gripe, incluida la de aves. 

Dijo esto hoy, 5 de noviembre, en una reunión sobre la lucha contra la epidemia de gripe en la Administración pública regional de Chernivtsi. 

También dijo que Ucrania ya ha alcanzado el pico de la epidemia y ahora está dentro de tres semanas debe ser una disminución gradual de las enfermedades. Pero entonces, la epidemia puede regresar en una forma modificada. 

"Así que ahora todos los instrumentos financieros y de organización que tenemos que generar, deben actuar", - dijo el primer ministro. 

Recordamos que el representante de la OMS en Ucrania, Igor Pokanevich señaló que la organización, en Ucrania, así como todo el mundo, habrá tres olas de la gripe A (H1N1): la primera - ahora el segundo - en la primavera, y el tercero - en el otoño del próximo año. 

Como se informó Ukranews, según las últimas Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, de lo desconocido 95 personas murieron de neumonía. En 15 casos, el laboratorio de Londres confirmó la enfermedad de "cerdos" de la gripe. 

Además, en Kiev, se registró la segunda muerte de sospechosos de la gripe A (H1N1). "

Quiero saber el método científico por el que se pronostican 3 olas de gripe :XX:, por que lo digo yo:bla: :bla:
Y el cielo se llenará de fuego, el agua cubrirá el sol y los delfines habitarán en el caúcaso.


Hasta luego


----------



## lemmings (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y que quieres? que nuestros medios controlados no cuenten machaconamente el cuento de la epidemia a nosotros también?
> 
> No gracias, para desinformar mejor que se callen. El circo ukraniano que se quede en Ucrania que aquí con el nuestro y la porcina ya tuvimos bastante.



Y lo que está por venir..


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

UPDATE: Kirovohrad Region *Imposes Quarantine* Measures Because Of Influenza *And Other Acute Respiratory Viral Infections*
The Kirovohrad region has imposed quarantine measures because cases of influenza and other acute respiratory viral infections have almost reached the epidemic threshold.
(11/05/2009 19:24) 

Mayor Chernovetskyi *Insists On Introduction Of Quarantine In Kyiv* (11/05/2009 19:47) 
The mayor said this at a news briefing.

Ukrainian News


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (5 Nov 2009)

*tocho que no se si habrá sido posteado*

Has Baxter International released a biological weapon?

David Rothscum Reports
November 1, 2009

Evidence appears to suggest that Baxter International is responsible for a new deadly outbreak of viral pneumonia in Ukraine.

In February of 2009 Bloomberg reported that Baxter “accidentally” send vaccine material containing both live Avian bird flu and seasonal influenza to multiple laboratories worldwide. A laboratory decided to test the vaccine on it’s ferrets, but the ferrets all unexpectedly died. It must be noted that Baxter has made a “mistake” like this before. Blood products produced by Baxter once containd HIV. Thousands of haemophiliacs died due to this, and many went on to infect their spouses.

Later in the year, a bizarre story emerged on the internet. The Huffington Post reported on a a man named Joseph Moshe who was arrested after a hours long standoff with the police because he had supposedly made threats against the White House. The man was able to withstand multiple rounds of tear gas.

However, the internet community was very skeptical of the true reasons behidn this man’s arrest. Comments on the Huffington Post website immediately began pouring in about an unreported side to this story, namely that Joseph Moshe was a Mossad Agent specialized in biological warfare who called into a radio show to warn people about a biological weapn that was being made by Baxter international that would be spread through vaccine and would cause a plague upon it’s release.

Although anyone can make a doomsday claim and we should never believe anyone (and it must be said that the Truth movement handled this well, the message was spread without being proclaimed as gospel) the amazing part about Moshe’s claim was the location where Moshe said the biological weapon was being produced.

Moshe claimed that Baxter’s laboratory in the Ukraine out of all places was creating this biological weapon. All of this came out in the beginning of August, which is more than 2 months before the situation that is currently unfolding. For Moshe to correctly name the country where a new epidemic would be unleashed, requires either inside information, or an incredible coincidence as anyone with a basic knowledge of statistics can confirm for himself.

* A d v e r t i s e m e n t
* flu pandemic Has Baxter International released a biological weapon?

Let us assume for a moment that every person on our planet has an equal chance of giving rise to a new lethal epidemic due to a virus that mutates as it spreads through his ****** The Ukraine has 46 million inhabitants. The current estimated global population is about 6.7 billion. This means that if a new epidemic were to arise, the chance of this epidemic starting in the Ukraine would be 0.69%. However, it appears that this virus is a form of flu. This makes the odds of being right when guessing that a deadly flu is going to break out in the Ukraine even smaller. The reason for this is that back in early August the vast majority of influenza infections were found in different countries than the Ukraine. In fact, on 30 Oktober, Earthtimes reported that Ukraine had officially reported only two cases of swine flu, and no deaths, until last Friday. This deadly epidemic appears to have arrived out of nowhere in the Ukraine.

Moshe’s biomed profile appears to confirm his position as a microbiologist. Furthermore, this page with Baxter’s contact information for it’s Ukraine office confirms that Baxter has a presence in the Ukraine.

It must also be noted that massive numbers of microbiologists have been dying bizarre deaths. This case of what appears to be a brave man who sacrificed it all to bring us this message may explain why so many microbiologists have been murdered. The fact that this man managed to predict an outbreak of highly lethal influenza in a place where we would least expect it, 2 months before it a actually occured, lends credence to his claim that Baxter International is responsible for the outbreak and shows that top microbiologists can pose a problem to the people responsible for this ongoing disaster.

This is a developing story, expect to see possible updates on David Rothscum Reports as more information on what is happening in Ukraine becomes available.

Update 1: For the purpose of keeping information from disappearing, I am going to mirror most information I can find on here.

Comments on the Huffington post website on an article about Moshe’s arrest documenting his claim that the Influenza virus in a vaccine manufactured by Baxter in Ukraine replicates RNA from the 1918 flu and is meant as a bioweapon:

flu pandemic Has Baxter International released a biological weapon?

Update 2: The Ukrainian government wants to impose travel restrictions on people across the nation to stop the virus from spreading.

Update 3: According to the Huffington post comments I cited above, Dr. Moshe claimed that the virus used replicated RNA of the 1918 Spanish flu. Symptoms of the 1919 Flu include victims being drenched in blood:

American were familiar with the flu; it sent you to bed, made you miserable for 3 or 4 days with fever, muscle aches, and congestion, then left you shaky for about a week. It made millions sick, yet killed only the oldest, youngest, and most feeble.

The 1918 influenza was not the flu Americans were familiar with. It was a horror that turned victims bluish-black then drowned them with their own body fluids. the death toll was highest in the ages 15 to 40, those in the peak of health. The victims would be fine one minute and the next incapacitated, fever-racked, and delirious. Temperatures rose to 104-106 degrees, skin turned blue, purple, or deep brown from lack of oxygen. Massive pneumonia attacked the lungs, filling them with fluid; blood gushed from the nose. Death was quick, savage, and terrifying.

Compare this to reports that are coming out from Ukraine:

Five persons have died from the flue in Lviv, four men and one woman, says emergency hospital chief doctor Myron Borysevych.

Two of the dead patients were in the 22-35 age group, with 2 others over 60. He diagnosed the disease as viral pneumonia.

(…)

Viral tests can last from one to two weeks. They are complicated and not done in Lviv. The course of the disease was very quick. The symptoms included very high temperature and short-wind cough.

(…)

All the six dead young people had symptoms of severe hemmorhagic pneumonia. The disease starts slowly, with temperature rising to 37.2 – 37.3 degrees, slight cough and pain in joints. Nasal catarrh developed at the end of the second or third day. Autopsy revealed that the lungs were soaked with blood, the oblast chief specialist said.



En el enlace aparece el texto con negritas y alguna gráfica.


----------



## Deva (5 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La verdad es que no tiene desperdicio la noticia:
> 
> "Primer Ministro Yulia Tymoshenko dijo que las proyecciones de la Organización Mundial de la Salud de Ucrania se espera que los dos picos de gripe, incluida la de aves.
> 
> ...



Lo dice por que lo que si está probado es que las epidemias empiezan inmediatamente después de las campañas de vacunación. Así acierta hasta el más tonto... :rolleye:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Para el que quiera leer información seria sobre los H1N1



Déjalo ya payaso, que ni sabes de lo que hablas ni entiendes los enlaces que das.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Déjalo ya payaso, que ni sabes de lo que hablas ni entiendes los enlaces que das.



No quiero volver a empezar porque ya te he dado por imposible, pero ¿por qué te molestan tanto enlaces en los que puedes aprender?

Y no hace falta insultar, no te pongas nervioso.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No quiero volver a empezar porque ya te he dado por imposible, pero ¿por qué te molestan tanto enlaces en los que puedes aprender?
> .



Yo me lo tengo estudiado desde antes de que tu nacieras, capullo... pero tú... ¿por qué tienes miedo a comentar esas técnicas cuya bondad y fiabilidad tanto insistes en defender?

¿Falta de huevos o de neuronas? ¿que es?


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Yo me lo tengo estudiado desde antes de que tu nacieras, capullo... pero tú... ¿por qué tienes miedo a comentar esas técnicas cuya bondad y fiabilidad tanto insistes en defender?
> 
> Falta de huevos o falta de neuronas? que es?



Sigues siendo faltón, ¿no sabes expresarte con argumentos?

Y creo que te he dejado un enlace con argumentos extraordinariamente completos. Empieza tú a desmontarlos. Yo no tengo la capacidad suficiente para encontrar ningún error, ni me atrevería. No soy de ingeniería biológica.

Si consigues desmontar alguno, y yo no fuera capaz de encontrar tus errores, se lo haré llegar a uno que tengo a 2 minutos que sí es de esa especialidad. No te preocupes. Aunque dudo mucho que sea necesario con tu nivel.


----------



## lobomalo (5 Nov 2009)

por cierto.... 

una de conspiranoicas:

*Moratinos acude a la reunión del Grupo Bilderberg*
www.elperiodico.com/default.asp?idpublicacio_PK=46&idioma=CA... 
por basiliopozoduran el *15-05-2009 *12:30 UTC
Los elegidos se tienen que limitar a recibir la invitación. No hay reuniones preparatorias ni ruedas de prensa. Los periodistas no son bienvenidos. Se puede utilizar toda la información recibida, pero ni la identidad del emisor de esos datos ni del resto de oyentes. La Reina aseguró a Urbano: "El secreto es para que cada uno pueda decir con libertad lo que piensa. Pero no es secreto porque estemos conspirando". Desde el Ministerio no explican si es la primera vez que Moratinos acude, tampoco si va algún español más y menos aún si va la Reina.

Moratinos acude a la reunión del Grupo Bilderberg



*Moratinos concluye su viaje a Kiev para impulsar las relaciones de Ucrania con la Unión Europea *
Ucrania pide apoyo a España para gestionar la gripe A - Nacional - Nacional - ABC.es


... pues eso... 

p.d. sigo sin comprender este emoticon: :cook: ...


----------



## calimerosinahorros (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Ahora resulta que también los mata la gripe aviar... y van 95 muertos
> 
> Google Traductor
> 
> ...



Lo mejor de los links es la noticia de uno de los laterales

Google Traductor

.... si no nos ponen la vacuna no quedan tranquilos


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Si consigues desmontar alguno, y yo no fuera capaz de encontrar tus errores, se lo haré llegar a uno que tengo a 2 minutos que sí es de esa especialidad. No te preocupes. Aunque dudo mucho que sea necesario con tu nivel.



No trates de huir hacia adelante que todavía tienes argumentos pendientes que rebatirnos a flagelador de regres y a mi. 

Pero claro, eres tan ignorante de todo lo que suene a ciencias que ni siquiera te has dado cuenta de que desmontábamos los documentos a los que tu te aferras como mejillón a la roca sin tener ni puta idea de lo que en ellos está escrito.

Pero da igual que te retuerzas de escozor... el que sabe nos entiende, los demás a poner el brazo a las multinacionales y otras partes menos expuestas de vuestra anatomia.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

lobomalo dijo:


> por cierto....
> 
> una de conspiranoicas:



Siguiendo con esta línea conspiranoica, Trinidad Jiménez es una habitual de la Comisión Trilateral. Y la pusieron de Ministra de Sanidad días antes de que saltasen las primeras noticias de la gripe porcina. :rolleye:


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Alguien dijo BilderBerg? 







Se echa de menos al AllSeeingEye... el es quien tiene la exclusiva del Joseph Moshe.

Lo de la ministra de sanidad Polaca... joder, tan chapucero como la detencion de JM.
Estas cagadas demuestran improvisacion, osea, falta de control. Quizas no este todo perdido.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Lo de la ministra de sanidad Polaca... joder, tan chapucero como la detencion de JM.



Pobre mujer, cualquier día de estos tiene un "accidente" de coche. O "se tira" desde un rascacielos. Habrá que estar atentos...


----------



## rd2d22 (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan, Putin, con todos mis respetos, iros a dar por culo en otro foro.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

rd2d22 dijo:


> Ziberan, Putin, con todos mis respetos, iros a dar por culo en otro foro.



Por mi se ha acabado ya, pero antes de enviarme a ningún sitio, mira la cantidad de enlaces que he dejado respecto al tema ¿vale?

Un saludo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Por mi se ha acabado ya, pero antes de enviarme a ningún sitio, mira la cantidad de enlaces que he dejado respecto al tema ¿vale?



Mejor te pones a mirar un encaje de bolillos que entenderías más.

Para ti esos documentos son una sopa de letras, y aun te atreves a descalificar y pontificar a los que sí sabemos de que van...troll de los cojones.


----------



## lobomalo (5 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Siguiendo con esta línea conspiranoica, Trinidad Jiménez es una habitual de la Comisión Trilateral. Y la pusieron de Ministra de Sanidad días antes de que saltasen las primeras noticias de la gripe porcina. :rolleye:



joer! lo que ha bajado el nivel de la comision trilateral....  si kissinger levantara la cabeza!!!..... lo se no esta muerto (lo que dura el jodio).. pero quedaba bien la frase...

.


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

lobomalo dijo:


> joer! lo que ha bajado el nivel de la comision trilateral....  si kissinger levantara la cabeza!!!..... lo se no esta muerto (lo que dura el jodio).. pero quedaba bien la frase...
> 
> .



Es verdad que lo de Kissinger es un caso aparte. Dicen que se le reconoce en una de las figuras de Atapuerca .


----------



## Glasterthum (5 Nov 2009)

rd2d22 dijo:


> Ziberan, Putin, con todos mis respetos, iros a dar por culo en otro foro.



Lamentable. Poner equidistancia entre víctima y verdugo. Como dijo Esperanza Aguirre.

Yo sólo he visto a Putin insultando a ziberan...

Y con esto no defiendo a ziberan ni a la calidad de su información, pues no me he leído ningún enlace suyo. Pero las cosas como son.


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

Putin es el mítico Sasuke del foro. 
Y todas las nenas quieren ligarselo, sí. (Porque es egoísta como ellas).
El mitico tipo duro como Rorschach.


----------



## Agropecuario (5 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ...troll de los cojones.



Lo de este hombre es curioso ienso:, aparece en cualquier hilo de este tipo, el cual consigue desviar, siempre se enfrenta a algun forero al que tiene que ridiculizar para demostrar ¿que? ¿que tiene que demostrar este tipo?, una vez consigue cualquier discusion peregrina y arruinando el tema del hilo, entonces quien ose responder y/o criticar cualquier afirmación suya, sera insultado y denostado, lo cual le quita mucha credibilidad a mi modo de ver.

Que el metodo actual de caracterizacion de virus, mediante programas informaticos sea defectuoso, no lo voy a discutir, pero que antes de la existencia de estos programas ya se conocian los virus tambien es verdad, ademas de la existencia de metodos indirectos y/o pruebas empiricas.

pd. no pienso responder, por favor que siga el hilo


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Si solo fuera eso... a lo que temo que estamos asistiendo, es a un golpe de estado en EUROPA, con todos sus paisitos incluidos.
> 
> Esto solo es el principio.
> 
> ...



Pues pienso de forma similar. Toda está parafernalia acongoja-mentes puede perfectamente tener esa utilidad de fondo, aunque por otro lado, los objetivos eugenésicos de las élites se han de realizar de una forma u otra y bien podría ser ésta la forma de comienzo. Recordad lo de Baxter en centro-Europa, de no saltar la liebre habría ahora una pandemia real y mortífera.
*
Una pregunta para Putin* ¿sabes si les han concedido a los rusos las muestras que pedían? porque me muero de ganas de ver cómo reaccionan, eso es CLAVE para entender la situación, aunque el mero hecho de que la reclamen ya es significativo.


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

No quiero desviar esto, pero para ti Putin. Todos somos unos mierdas. Pues, esta canción esta dedicada para ti. 
Desde un mierda:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L8sX3v744SQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L8sX3v744SQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Es broma eh? sin Acritud


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Lo de este hombre es curioso ienso:, aparece en cualquier hilo de este tipo, el cual consigue desviar, siempre se enfrenta a algun forero al que tiene que ridiculizar para demostrar ¿que? ¿que tiene que demostrar este tipo?, una vez consigue cualquier discusion peregrina y arruinando el tema del hilo, entonces quien ose responder y/o criticar cualquier afirmación suya, sera insultado y denostado, lo cual le quita mucha credibilidad a mi modo de ver.
> 
> Que el metodo actual de caracterizacion de virus, mediante programas informaticos sea defectuoso, no lo voy a discutir, pero que antes de la existencia de estos programas ya se conocian los virus tambien es verdad, ademas de la existencia de metodos indirectos y/o pruebas empiricas.
> 
> pd. no pienso responder, por favor que siga el hilo



Creo que andas descaminado, Putin no desvía el tema, todo lo contrario sus aportaciones arrojan luz a este. Le pierde su tendencia a insultar a quienes le rebaten aunque sea mal y sin razón, se gana enemigos como tú que sin haberte leido el hilo completo afirmas ahora que este forero niega la existencia de los virus cuando eso es falso y solo puede justificarse por una insuficiente lectura de sus opiniones.

De todas maneras Putin es su propio verdugo, no tiene paciencia con quienes no puede convencer, y solo consigue enquistarlos mas en sus opiniones, mal profesor sería, esta actitud anula en parte su espíritu crítico que muchos otros foreros apreciamos en lo que vale.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Creo que andas descaminado, Putin no desvía el tema, todo lo contrario sus aportaciones arrojan luz a este. Le pierde su tendencia a insultar a quienes le rebaten aunque sea mal y sin razón, se gana enemigos como tú que sin haberte leido el hilo completo afirmas ahora que este forero niega la existencia de los virus cuando eso es falso y solo puede justificarse por una insuficiente lectura de sus opiniones.
> 
> De todas maneras Putin es su propio verdugo, no tiene paciencia con quienes no puede convencer, y solo consigue enquistarlos mas en sus opiniones, mal profesor sería, esta actitud anula en parte su espíritu crítico que muchos otros foreros apreciamos en lo que vale.



Estoy de acuerdo,

le pierde la soberbia, pero sus post (en los que no se excita ) son valiosos.

No le hagais enfadar va.


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

Cada uno tiene un rol en la vida y en el foro. 
No pasa nada.
Siempre habrá Putins y personas normales XD, na es broma. 
Si todos fuéramos iguales esto sería aburrido.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pues pienso de forma similar. Toda está parafernalia acongoja-mentes puede perfectamente tener esa utilidad de fondo, aunque por otro lado, los objetivos eugenésicos de las élites se han de realizar de una forma u otra y bien podría ser ésta la forma de comienzo. Recordad lo de Baxter en centro-Europa, de no saltar la liebre habría ahora una pandemia real y mortífera.
> *
> Una pregunta para Putin* ¿sabes si les han concedido a los rusos las muestras que pedían? porque me muero de ganas de ver cómo reaccionan, eso es CLAVE para entender la situación, aunque el mero hecho de que la reclamen ya es significativo.



Buenas Oraculo, aire fresco para el hilo.

Has tenido tiempo de actualizarte en el hilo?

Declaraciones del Presi de Ucrania, Censura de las declaraciones de la Ministra de Sanidad Polaca?


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Cada uno tiene un rol en la vida y en el foro.
> No pasa nada.
> Siempre habrá Putins y personas normales XD, na es broma.
> Si todos fuéramos iguales esto sería aburrido.



Ser todos iguales (menos los lideres) es el trasfondo de todo este asunto.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Que el metodo actual de caracterizacion de virus, mediante programas informaticos sea defectuoso, no lo voy a discutir, pero que antes de la existencia de estos programas ya se conocian los virus tambien es verdad, ademas de la existencia de metodos indirectos y/o pruebas empiricas.



Los métodos indirectos, sin un patrón de referencia obtenido mediante aislamiento previo no sirven. Dicho patrón no existe ni para el VIH, ni para al H1N1 ni para los virus que tendenciosamente la OMS bautiza como "pandémicos".

Para otros virus sí hay patrones, pero para estos concrentametne no, por eso son un fraude.

Lo que algunos laboratorios comerciales dan en llamar "aislamiento" no es mas que el método indirecto de secuenciación. Esto es un fraude de primera magnitud, hay que ser ciego para no verlo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Buenas Oraculo, aire fresco para el hilo.
> 
> Has tenido tiempo de actualizarte en el hilo?
> 
> Declaraciones del Presi de Ucraina, Censura de las declaraciones de la Ministra de Sanidad Polaca?




Buenas Willbeend, he estado repasando aprisa lo expuesto. hoy he hecho fuchina de mis obligaciones conspiranoicas para charlar horas con una amiga (y espero seguir haciéndolo en breve) y no me he podido empapar lo que quisiera y transmitir lo más relevante a mi blog, tan sólo he aportado eso que citas de la ministra polaca (y ya he puesto de donde sale la fuente, que me había olvidado:X. Conste (y a la vista de cualquiera está, que lo he ido haciendo regularmente. Lo que no he visto hasta ahora es que Mr H2O me termine de mandar al guano o se disculpe, será que no me lee).

Por lo demás, llevo un mejunje mental con las discusiones de Putin y Ziberan que ya no sé si decirles algo o darles dos pistolas de avancarga y que lo resuelvan de una vez :XX:


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

El ministro de Sanidad de Ucrania, Wasilij Kniazevicz, ha pedido que se abran causas criminales contra todos aquellos que critiquen o se opongan a la campaña de vacunación masiva.

Se está valorando extender la cuarentena a otras regiones del país.

Parte de las funciones del ministerio de Sanidad se han pasado a los militares.

La OMS y la ONU están al mando de ciertas funciones clave del gobierno ucraniano con la excusa de combatir la epidemia.

VACCINE OPPONENTS IN THE UKRAINE TO BE ARRESTED

::


----------



## VIELZUTUN (5 Nov 2009)

La cosa se empieza a ver nítida: Os vamos a poner la vacuna, queráis o no.


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> El ministro de Sanidad de Ucrania, Wasilij Kniazevicz, ha pedido que se abran causas criminales contra todos aquellos que critiquen o se opongan a la campaña de vacunación masiva.
> 
> Se está valorando extender la cuarentena a otras regiones del país.
> 
> ...



Ya te digo, no me extraña que luego los apuñalen por la calle ( ME REFIERO APUÑALAR MIERDA-REPRESENTANTES POLITICOS).

Es el colmo. Vamos a ver, quein quiera salvar su pellejo, que se vacune, el que no quiera salvar su pellejo, que le dejen morirse de una puta vez.

Sinceramente, yo no pienso ponerme ni un puto pinchazo hasta que esta bazofia se aclare. Aunque me este muriendo, no pienso pisar un centro medico, nunca he ido a ver al medico por una gripe y mucho menos voy a hacerlo ahora.

Cuando deje de escribir por aqui, sabreis la causa. Eso si nos joden el foro en cuanto el plan se extienda a Hispanistan


----------



## Kirot (5 Nov 2009)

lladó dijo:


> el ministro de sanidad de ucrania, wasilij kniazevicz, ha pedido que se abran causas criminales contra todos aquellos que critiquen o se opongan a la campaña de vacunación masiva.
> 
> Se está valorando extender la cuarentena a otras regiones del país.
> 
> ...



ostia puta


----------



## Ziberan (5 Nov 2009)

No sabemos nada de nada, podemos formular hipótesis de todo tipo, y podemos sospechar sus intenciones, pero poco más.

Lo que sí parece tener todas las papeletas, es que nos quieren pasar por la vacuna a todos y cuanto antes.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Ya te digo, no me extraña que luego los apuñalen por la calle.



En Ucrania ya se habla abiertamente y sin tapujos de complot occidental en relación con esta falsa epidemia.

El Yuschenko de la también falsa "revolución naranja" ya llevaba un año al borde del voto de censura y actuando como un dictadorzuelo. 

El mismo Occidente que lo colocó donde está viene ahora a salvarle el culo en plena campaña electoral. Y se lo salva proporcionándole la única circunstancia que justificaría el estado de excepción y la anulación de los derechos constitucionales: una emergencia sanitaria de pego.

Opino que con los ucranianos los esbirros de la dictadura médica de la OMS se van a atragantar. Lo de Georgia va a parecer un paseo por el campo en comparación.


----------



## tomasjos (5 Nov 2009)

Pues si nos quieren vacunar por las bravas, está claro que en lo que a mi y a mi familia respecta se va a vacunar su p*** madre.


----------



## rd2d22 (5 Nov 2009)

Y si en Ucrania son capaces de envenenar para decantar unas elecciones porqué no colocar unos pertados en los trenes de Madrid antes de otras elecciones?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (5 Nov 2009)

CO2 dijo:


> -Aparte de ésto, ¿por qué si todo esto es una estafa China y Rusia siguen el juego de la pandemia? ¿por qué no lo hacen Fidel Castro y Hugo Chávez?
> -Por qué Rusia cuándo le tocan los huevos dice las cosas claras (ejemplo de los famosos antimisiles en Europa y 11s y de repente sigue la corriente? ¿a qué juegan?
> 
> Un saludo




¡Ahí le has dado! yo pienso que a todos les sobran plebeyos cómo nosotros, es una necesidad común sin importar políticas ni otros intereses. Las élites deciden que les sobra gente y se lo montan para librarse de ella. En realidad es muy sencillo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

CO2 dijo:


> He estado siguiendo el hilo desde el principio y no he visto aparecer esta noticia de la agencia Ria Novosti (Putin va especialmente para tí, es de "un general" de tu tocayo):RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - General ruso dice que virus AH1N1 fue creado adrede para reducir población global



Gracias, ya lo había leido en su día y comentado en algún hilo por aquí.



> Todas las epidemias contemporáneas, a su juicio, salieron de laboratorios. "Así, los médicos castrenses tienen una fórmula de la neumonía atípica, a partir de la cual generaron sus virus", manifestó el general al agregar que "la gripe aviar también es de origen artificial".



Yo interpreto sus palabras como una forma diplomática de decir lo que "flagelador de progres" y yo llevamos advirtiendo: estos virus son errores de procedimientos indirectos cometidos en los laboratorios.

No se atreve como yo a decir directamente ante la opinión pública que tales virus son falsos porque tiene mucho mas que perder, pero evidentemente está al corriente y lo sabe.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> El ministro de Sanidad de Ucrania, Wasilij Kniazevicz, ha pedido que se abran causas criminales contra todos aquellos que critiquen o se opongan a la campaña de vacunación masiva.
> 
> Se está valorando extender la cuarentena a otras regiones del país.
> 
> ...



 Me voy a mosquear con la puta vacunación. Pero como van obligar a vacunar a las embarazadas? serán cabrones.
Os dejo otro artículo.

"Del Ministerio de Salud de Israel impugnadas en vacunas contra la gripe porcina.

El Profesor Dan Engelhard 
Head, Department of Pediatrics, Infectious Diseases Jefe del Departamento de Pediatría, Enfermedades Infecciosas 
Hadassah University Hospital, Ein-Kerem Hospital Universitario de Hadassah, Ein-Kerem 
POB 12000, Jerusalem 91120, Israel , POB 12000, Jerusalem 91120, Israel 
Fax: 02-6434579 Fax: 02-6434579 
Tel: 02-6778960, 050-7874040 Tel: 02-6778960, 050-7874040 

Jerusalem, Nov. 4th, 2009 Jerusalén, 4 de noviembre 2009 

Querido profesor Engelhard 

Hace unos días hablé con usted por teléfono, y le expresé mi preocupación a usted en relación con la decisión del Ministerio de Salud de Israel para administrar Focetria y Pandemrix, las dos vacunas con adyuvante H1N1, respectivamente, de Novartis y GSK, a la población inocente de Israel. 

Yo le recordaba de la escualeno y polisorbato 80 que figuran en estas vacunas, y sobre los peligros de la auto-reacciones inmunitarias, neurotoxicidad, y la infertilidad que las vacunas actuales. Usted me contestó que eran conscientes de los peligros que implica, sino que usted y su grupo de médicos, especialistas en sus respectivos campos, se decidió que los beneficios superan los riesgos, basándose en las estadísticas de mortalidad en todo el mundo debido al virus H1N1. 

El profesor Engelhard, por favor, permítanme que les recuerde los siguientes hechos: (He incluido una o dos referencias para cada tema, pero hay muchos, muchos más, algunos revisados por pares, otros no. El tiempo es la esencia y por desgracia, no tener tiempo para incluirlos a todos en la actualidad). 

Puntos principales: 

1.1.El estadísticas presentadas por el CDC y otros órganos de vigilancia se ve muy distorsionado: el número comprobado de muertes debido al virus H1N1 real es mucho menor que la de informes anteriores: la mayoría de los casos de pacientes que murieron de base, enfermedades concomitantes, sin embargo, fueron etiquetados como muertes relacionadas con el H1N1. Además, un gran número de los llamados casos de H1N1 en realidad nunca fueron probados como tales, los casos de cuenta, ni siquiera incluyendo las llamadas telefónicas hechas a los médicos por los pacientes preocupados de que podría tener el virus H1N1. 

2. . H1N1 es un virus de la gripe leve, mucho más leve aún que regular, cada año la gripe estacional. El número de muertes es relativamente pequeño, en comparación con las tasas de mortalidad anual de la gripe. 

3. La temporada de invierno en el hemisferio sur pasó sin gran catástrofe. . La temporada de gripe ya alcanzó su punto máximo en los EE.UU.. 

4. 4. No es la vacuna disponible que no contiene ni adyuvante o timerosal. . De que la vacuna se está utilizando en 250.000 soldados alemanes. 

5.. El escualeno es altamente neurotóxico y provoca graves reacciones auto inmunes, incluso, fallecimientos. 

6. La concentración de escualeno en tanto Focetria y PANDEMRIX entre medio millón y un millón de veces mayor que el escualeno que figura en la vacuna del ántrax se administra a los soldados de EE.UU. en 1991, que fue seriamente implicados en el síndrome de la guerra del Golfo, y de que cientos de miles de los soldados sufrieron terriblemente, y miles murieron. 

La administración continua de las vacunas no cotizadas en los militares de EE.UU. causado reacciones graves e incluso muertes en miles de personas. Las FDI también participó recientemente en los experimentos de la vacuna contra el ántrax ilegal de 716 soldados israelíes inocentes, la administración de sustancias tóxicas por los EE.UU. y del gobierno israelí no es nada nuevo. 

7. . La campaña de vacunación innecesaria H1N1 de 1976 causó muchos casos de síndrome de Guillain-Barré, algunas de ellas permanentes. Así como hoy en día, la gente no estaba informada de los riesgos potenciales involucrados en la toma de estas sustancias altamente tóxicas. 

8. Pandemrix apenas ha sido probado en niños en todos, y se ha prohibido su empleo en Suiza por debajo de la edad de 18 años, debido a la falta de datos clínicos. 
9. 9 Los únicos estudios realizados con Focetria, que contiene el producto comercial, estaban en un total de 132 personas. 

10. . La combinación de escualeno y polisorbato 80 en una solución tamponada ha demostrado ser un excelente anti-combinación de la fecundidad, en la investigación contra la fertilidad realizado por científicos de la OMS, que se les asignó el trabajo de desarrollo de vacunas anti-fertilidad para reducir la población mundial . Dando a estas vacunas a nuestra población joven es equivalente a la esterilización de ellos. 

(Perjudicar la fertilidad de vacunas y métodos de aplicación Este uso de reclamos de los beneficios de los EE.UU. la aplicación provisional N º 60/070, 375, presentada enero 2,1998, EE.UU. la aplicación provisional N º 60/071, 406, presentada enero 15,1998). 

11. Dando estas vacunas a nuestra población es equivalente a usar como conejillos de indias para el resto de Europa, el mundo, y especialmente para las empresas farmacéuticas, ya que aún no han sido adecuadamente probados en niños o adultos en otros países. 

Véase la referencia, el artículo # 8. 

12. Debido a la naturaleza del antígeno recombinante H1N1 utilizados en la fabricación de estas vacunas, no hay riesgo significativo de que la vacuna en sí dará lugar a una pandemia mucho más grave, por reassorting propio con otros virus en la comunidad. 

Entiendo que, de conformidad con las directivas de la OMS, y con el acuerdo del Primer Ministro Benjamin Netanyahu, el objetivo del Ministerio de Salud consiste en inyectar toda la población de Israel con ESTOS PELOS VACUNAS 31 de diciembre. 

Le insto a cancelar la decisión de utilizar Pandemrix en nuestros niños de edades 3-10, y desistir de utilizar, así Focetria en el resto de nuestra población. Las órdenes del Ministerio de Salud de manera significativa e innecesariamente en peligro toda nuestra población, el riesgo actual de pandemia de H1N1 claramente no garantiza como un paso en este momento. E incluso si hubiera una necesidad real de una vacuna, utilizando una vacuna con adyuvante que contiene el timerosal es totalmente injustificada y contraindicado. 

Le saluda atentamente, 

Daisy, J. Stern, MD Daisy, J. Stern, MD 
Family and Preventive Medicine Familia y Medicina Preventiva "

Google Traductor


----------



## willbeend (5 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me voy a mosquear con la puta vacunación. Pero como van obligar a vacunar a las embarazadas? serán cabrones.
> Os dejo otro artículo.
> 
> "Del Ministerio de Salud de Israel impugnadas en vacunas contra la gripe porcina.
> ...



Infertilidad? Que puede provocar infertilidad?

Jojojo, acabo de tener una eyaculacion conspiranoica.

Putas montañas llenas de fotos!

Reducir y controlar la cantidad de poblacion de forma IRREVERSIBLE!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

CO2 dijo:


> Putin, no cuestiono la falsedad del tema de los virus. Lo que no entiendo es por qué si todo es una enorme trola viral, con pinceladas de asustaviejas, los beneficios económicos se lo llevan los yankis y Rusia y China bailandoles estas aguas. Si lo de Ucrania fuera una jugada sucia, Rusia, según su costumbre cuando le tocan los huevos, responde claramente de que van (caso de los antimisiles) pero aquí rompieron (parece ser) la baraja al principio con el comentario de este general, pero después han estado bailando el agua... Todo esto es porque tu respuesta sobre la situación política de Ucrania (una pro rusa otra pro anglosajona etc, me parecio muy buena) no porque quiera ir contra tí...
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> P.D.: por supuesto también para el resto de foreros...



Si Rusia se viese amenazada directamente por el tándem OMS/farmacéuticas, como lo estaba con el tema de los misiles, no dudes que gastaría saliva en declaraciones. 

En este caso no le sirve a nada a Rusia entablar discusiones científicas en foros diplomaticos sobre la realidad o virtualidad de estos virus 'OMS-pandémicos". Es un tema demasiado arcano y especializado y no jugaría en su favor un tal malgasto de energías. 

A la gente o le dices cosas que pueda entender o te tomarán por loco. Por eso Rusia se calla pero no está quieta. El desenlace de la situación en Ucrania nos traerá sorpresas, como enGeorgia, entoces todo se verá claro como el agua y en botella.


----------



## Agropecuario (5 Nov 2009)

Como veo que no se han interpretado bien mis palabras, matizo;

Considero muy interesantes las aportaciones de Putin, lo que critico es la_ forma de explicarlas _cuando alguien le pide aclaraciones.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Yo interpreto sus palabras como una forma diplomática de decir lo que "flagelador de progres" y yo llevamos advirtiendo: estos virus son errores de procedimientos indirectos cometidos en los laboratorios.



Completamente de acuerdo, esta puede ser una de las hipotesis, pero, yo al menos, de momento, no descato que puedan existir otras :


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (5 Nov 2009)

*la situacion en afganistan*

Afghan schools shut down after first H1N1 death
Afghan schools shut down after first H1N1 death - CNN.com

Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN) -- It's 1p.m. and squeals of delight reverberate off the apartment complex walls.

A half dozen children are kicking an old soccer ball back and forth in a three-car parking lot.

They are not supposed to be here. They are supposed to be in school.

"I am a student in a school but the schools are off because of brain influenza," second grade student Ahmad Mujtaba Habibi said.

He is painfully shy and has not yet grasped the name of the deadly flu that has caused authorities to shut down every school in Afghanistan for weeks.

But his schoolmates at the sandy, crumbling playground down the street have it memorized.
Video: Swine flu outbreak in Afghanistan

"I have this mask because there is swine flu in Afghanistan."

Ramin Nudratt talks through a disposable medical mask. He is 11 and was in the middle of doing the thing he says he enjoys second most in life. Riding his bike.

His first love: school.

"We get to learn something and to do our homework. It is very good to be in school," Nudratt said. His favorite subject is English.

"My name is Nudratt," he said slowly and deliberately.

But Nudratt and all the other children of Afghanistan won't be able to go to school for at least three weeks. The government declared a public health emergency after the country reported its first death from H1N1. A 35-year-old engineer died in Kabul last week. By this week, seven more were confirmed dead by Afghan officials.

The ripple effect: 8 million students and teachers across the country will have to find another way to spend their days.

"The government and the Ministry of Health have decided to give off weeks despite that it is not good for students education," said Haji Habibi, a father of six. He vowed to use whatever time he has to teach his son at home.
We need at least 3.3 million doses of Tamiflu.
--Dr, Amin Fatemie, Minister of Public Health
RELATED TOPICS

* Swine Flu
* Afghanistan
* Vaccines
* Elementary and High School Education

"Prevention is better than a cure," Habibi said. "We prefer life over death."

But there is great fear that there will be more deaths. The Minister of Public Health, Dr. Amin Fatemie, bowed his head saying he has had "many sleepless nights" since the outbreak.

"We need at least 3.3 million doses of Tamiflu," Dr. Fatemie said. Right now the ministry estimates they only have 51,000 doses, which is why prevention is key. Authorities are handing out face masks. They're also asking people not to have traditionally large Afghan weddings in enclosed places.

In some parts of the country where security issues trump all else, getting the message out about prevention is not going all that well, but in Kabul, a glimpse at a playground gives you the sense people are taking action.

You can only sees the eyes of just about every other child on the playground because green tinted disposable medical masks are covering most of their faces.

An eight-year-old swings with the kind of enjoyment only a child can experience. She is wearing her mask as if it has always been a part of her wardrobe.

"I don't want to become sick," she said.


----------



## Lladó (5 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Infertilidad? Que puede provocar infertilidad?
> 
> Jojojo, acabo de tener una eyaculacion conspiranoica.
> 
> ...



Como en la película "Hijos de los hombres". Su argumento me provocó un mal rollo increíble...


----------



## Krugerrand (5 Nov 2009)

Tengo una vecina ucraniana. Una señora de 50 años muy educada y culta que sostiene desde hace años que la culpa de toda la mierda que pasa en su país es de los rusos. Esta mañana hablé con ella y dice que en su ciudad, Lviv, se comenta que el virus ha sido esparcido deliberadamente por ellos, o sus partidarios.

También me ha dicho que mire el mapa de los casos de contagio y todos coinciden con la zona occidental del país, cerca de Polonia, donde hay menos población rusa. También me ha puesto a parir a Yulia Timoshenko.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Nov 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Tengo una vecina ucraniana. Una señora de 50 años muy educada y culta que sostiene desde hace años que la culpa de toda la mierda que pasa en su país es de los rusos. Esta mañana hablé con ella y dice que en su ciudad, Lviv, se comenta que el virus ha sido esparcido deliberadamente por ellos, o sus partidarios..



Estos independentistas siempre con la misma cantinela. Recordemos que en la II G.M. estaban con los nazis. El problema es que ahora no los quiere ni dios, ni la EU ni Rusia ni jesucristo.



CO2 dijo:


> ¿...y en referencia a soltar a bocajarro "que el virus AH1N1 fue creado adrede para reducir población global"? Aquí han reventado todas las formas de diplomacia habidas y por haber...



Pues ahi lo tienes, un poco edulcorado para las masas pero el guiño está dado.

En Rusia no habrá OMS-pandemias  

Los virus de esta organización son tan especiales que no pasan ciertas fronteras. No hay mas que ver lo resistentes que son las fronteras de Ucrania con la república Checa, Hungría, Bielorusia, Ruman;ia y Polonia, todas bordeando a las zonas independentistas "infectadas". Es un virus con una gran conciencia política y nacionalista.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Acabo de enviar un email a un diputado del parlamento catalan. Una leve esperanza es que el hombre es de un grupo "insignificante" a la hora de tomar decisiones como es IU.

Hago copy paste d elo que le he escrito y si, soy un puto pirao y es posible que mañana me avergüenze d elo que he hecho.

A parte de eso, *agradeceria si alguien me propondria algo mas concreto que pudiera escribirle por que yo estoy muy cansado para buscar los links mas relevantes del hilo* y me temos que en cualquier momento nos aplasten nuestros medios de comunicacion y toda esta informacion que estamos posteando aqui quede a priemra vista como "mas mierda de la misma". No le conozco de nada pero un dia me dio su tarjeta porque estaba increpando a la clase politica.

_Bona nit o molt bon dia Senyor,



El motiu d'aquest correu es la desesperacio i que no espero pas cap resposta si no mes aviat actuacio.



Ucrania. Milers d'infectats per grip, pot ser comuna pot ser H1N1, H5N1, H3N1 o como li vulguin dir.



La qüestio es que s'esta cuinant una de molt grossa en aquest pais i la meva egoista preocupacio no es tant per aquell pais si no mes aviat pel nostre.



He llegit que alguns representants de l'estat arrestaran a qui no vulgui posarse la malaida vacuna que la OMS ens vol posar costi el que costi.



He llegit que la consellera de sanitat de Polonia li han censurat un debat en el que estaba acusant de tota aquesta historia a la OMS.



He llegit que el president vol pendre el control de la situacion malgrat la seva constitucio.



No se si encertare enviant-li aquest correu, al cap i a la fi, voste em va donar la seva direccio de correu quan va sentir-me dir "Putos politicos que viajen en tren".



Entenc que el motiu del missatge por ser entes com el missatge d'un malalt conspiranoic, per aixo no estare esperant cap resposta.



No se si voste sap de que li estic parlant, si te cap interes, moguis per la xarxa respecte al tema de la grip a Ucrania, tambe entec que sigui voste una persona molt ocupada per anar buscant no sap ben be que a la xarxa, pero si te un minim d'interes en la dignitat de les persones y en els seus drets, pot demanarme els enllaços pertinents que li facilitare.



Un cop comencin a divulgar les noticies els nostres mitjans de comunicacio, ja sera molt tard y comlicada la seva reaccio, ara es el moment, si voste ho creu oportu.



Atentament.



PD: Disculpi les faltes ortografiques, la meva intencio es merament la comunicacio.
_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Acabo de enviar un email a un diputado del parlamento catalan. Una leve esperanza es que el hombre es de un grupo "insignificante" a la hora de tomar decisiones como es IU.
> 
> Hago copy paste d elo que le he escrito y si, soy un puto pirao y es posible que mañana me avergüenze d elo que he hecho.
> 
> ...



Hombre sí, se te ha ido la olla.) Pero no está mal.
¿Le has dado la dirección de Burbuja?. Dile que se pase por el hilo.

Al menos has hecho algo :Aplauso:

¿Quién era, por cierto?


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hombre sí, se te ha ido la olla.) Pero no está mal.
> ¿Le has dado la dirección de Burbuja?. Dile que se pase por el hilo.
> 
> Al menos has hecho algo :Aplauso:
> ...





No pongo la direccion de e-mail (que es la del parlamento) para evitar que fan-boys de mierda le toquen los cojones.

Si hay algun grupo politico con suficiente representabilidad y que este libre de BilderBerg, creo que es IU, pero lo digo desde mi profunda ignorancia, si alguien conce relacion entres IU (IC en catajistan) que me lo linke por favor para ser consciente de ello.

Por cierto, el titulo del asunto era "Ucrania: Entrada en Europa"


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Acabo de enviar un email a un diputado del parlamento catalan. Una leve esperanza es que el hombre es de un grupo "insignificante" a la hora de tomar decisiones como es IU.
> 
> ETC, ETC
> [/I]



Pues a mi me parece una buena iniciativa, incluso eso es lo que deberíamos hacer todos en masa, porque quizá entre todos ellos halla alguno que no sea corrupto y se interese: toda norma tiene su excepción.

Aunque por otro lado ¿que más da? si luego los mass media se callan ante lo que puede decir ese político, el resto de la población en la más absoluta ignorancia cómo siempre y no adelantamos nada. Lamento ser pesimista, pero van a terminar haciendo lo que se propongan, sea lo que fuere ello.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, no sé si por ésto abrís vosotros un hilo, pero parece serio, lo ha traído a mi blog un usario (Luis el mismo de las armas que puse ayer):

Estas últimas noticias empiezan a confirmar mis sospechas de que estamos en una sociedad inestable, y que independientemente de quien promueve estas situaciones, puede que un día se escapen de las manos los acontecimientos, y nos encontremos con un final inesperado, para nuestra tranquila sociedad.

<a href="http://www.elmundo.es/america/2009/11/05/estados_unidos/1257453729.html" rel="nofollow">Doce muertos y 30 heridos tras un tiroteo en un cuartel de Texas</a>

<a href="http://www.elimparcial.com/EdicionEnLinea/Notas/Internacional/05112009/412433.aspx" rel="nofollow">Mueren 7 tras balacera en base militar de EU</a>


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece una buena iniciativa, incluso eso es lo que deberíamos hacer todos en masa, porque quizá entre todos ellos halla alguno que no sea corrupto y se interese: toda norma tiene su excepción.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado ¿que más da? si luego los mass media se callan ante lo que puede decir ese político, el resto de la población en la más absoluta ignorancia cómo siempre y no adelantamos nada. Lamento ser pesimista, pero van a terminar haciendo lo que se propongan, sea lo que fuere ello.



Cierto,

de ahi que la esperanza sea lo ultimo que se pierde.

La principal intencion de BilderBerg, es que perdamos la esperanza y no nos movamos, que seamos putos zombies que solo pensemos en comer, cagar y quien pueda, follar con quien le gusta


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece una buena iniciativa, incluso eso es lo que deberíamos hacer todos en masa, porque quizá entre todos ellos halla alguno que no sea corrupto y se interese: toda norma tiene su excepción.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado ¿que más da? si luego los mass media se callan ante lo que puede decir ese político, el resto de la población en la más absoluta ignorancia cómo siempre y no adelantamos nada. Lamento ser pesimista, pero van a terminar haciendo lo que se propongan, sea lo que fuere ello.



No seas pesimista que es lo que quieren :Baile:, y eso baja las defensas naturales.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si por ésto abrís vosotros un hilo, pero parece serio, lo ha traído a mi blog un usario (Luis el mismo de las armas que puse ayer):
> 
> Estas últimas noticias empiezan a confirmar mis sospechas de que estamos en una sociedad inestable, y que independientemente de quien promueve estas situaciones, puede que un día se escapen de las manos los acontecimientos, y nos encontremos con un final inesperado, para nuestra tranquila sociedad.
> 
> ...




Ya está abierto


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece una buena iniciativa, incluso eso es lo que deberíamos hacer todos en masa, porque quizá entre todos ellos halla alguno que no sea corrupto y se interese: toda norma tiene su excepción.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado ¿que más da? si luego los mass media se callan ante lo que puede decir ese político, el resto de la población en la más absoluta ignorancia cómo siempre y no adelantamos nada. Lamento ser pesimista, pero van a terminar haciendo lo que se propongan, sea lo que fuere ello.



Como conspiranoico, debes animar al agente a moverse, no a deprimirse, eso ya lo hacen los think tanks de los grupos elitistas.



Aunque si, tu deseperacion la siento dia si dia tambien y la verdad, no se que es lo que hace que me reamine tambien dia si dia tambien. Las drojas no, por que ya las he dejado aunque no descarto volver a ellas tarde o temprano.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

Putin no niego el "dedismo" este tiene gripe A , este aviar, este otro tb gripe A etc. Solo hay que ver como la diagnostican en los hospitales de hispanistán, en paises mas tercermundistas debe ser aun más brutal el dedismo.

Pero tambien apoyo la teoria del envenenamiento, ya no se si es por cuestion de fe, pero como he comentado anteriormente es casi imposible que todo este tinglado sea por simple dedismo. Si se hicieran las autopsias a los primeros fallecidos de la gripe (si no los han quemado ya) nos llevariamos sorpresas.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya está abierto



jajaj

Una maquina el caronte.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si por ésto abrís vosotros un hilo, pero parece serio, lo ha traído a mi blog un usario (Luis el mismo de las armas que puse ayer):
> 
> Estas últimas noticias empiezan a confirmar mis sospechas de que estamos en una sociedad inestable, y que independientemente de quien promueve estas situaciones, puede que un día se escapen de las manos los acontecimientos, y nos encontremos con un final inesperado, para nuestra tranquila sociedad.
> 
> ...



Desde la mas humilde ignorancia, y la verdad, me voy a dormir ay que estoy hecho polvo y se acumula la falta de sueño de toda la semana (por culpa del puto hilo). Pero el grupo PRISA, forma parte de BB, solamente tenedlo en cuenta (no voy a entras en calificar otros grupos informativo y ni mucho menos digo esto por cuestiones politicas que por mi, todos lo mayoritarios a la puta guillotina YA)


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya está abierto



¿Donde? por favor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Donde? por favor




En el principal.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-un-tiroteo-en-una-base-militar-en-texas.html


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Como conspiranoico, debes animar al agente a moverse, no a deprimirse, eso ya lo hacen los think tanks de los grupos elitistas.
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque si, tu deseperacion la siento dia si dia tambien y la verdad, no se que es lo que hace que me reamine tambien dia si dia tambien. Las drojas no, por que ya las he dejado aunque no descarto volver a ellas tarde o temprano.



Si tienes razón, pero uno termina más quemado que la pipa un indio :: . De todas formas, mañana se me habrá pasado, sólo necesito dormir un poco (cómo tú).

GRACIAS CARONTE por el enlace


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Mi deseperacion tambien me ha hecho escribir a Daniel Esutlin.

Si tengo alguna respuesta (que no la espero...) os lo digo.

Me voy al sobre que llevo toda la semana llegando tarde al curro, sobretodo por gente que se tira ya de buena mañana a la via del tren y para todo el trafico ferroviario (hay que joderse con mi egoismo).

Buena noche y MUY buena suerte, estimados conforeros.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pero tambien apoyo la teoria del envenenamiento, ya no se si es por cuestion de fe, pero como he comentado anteriormente es casi imposible que todo este tinglado sea por simple dedismo. Si se hicieran las autopsias a los primeros fallecidos de la gripe (si no los han quemado ya) nos llevariamos sorpresas.



No tiene sentido envenenar para provocar un dolor de cabeza, ya lo sufre cualquier enfermo que escojas a dedo. Para qué iban a correr riesgos innecesarios? Es mas inteligente declarar una pandemia con los síntomas que padece todo hijo de vecino varias veces al año.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

Bueno según la gaceta de ucrania :

1) El presidente de Ucrania aconseja entrar en un estado de excepcion/emergencia y tomar el control el mismo 

2)La inteligencía rusa indica que Ucrania sigue suminsitrando armas a Georgia

Google Traductor


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No tiene sentido envenenar para provocar un dolor de cabeza, ya lo sufre cualquier enfermo que escojas a dedo. Para qué iban a correr riesgos innecesarios? Es mas inteligente declarar una pandemia con los síntomas que padece todo hijo de vecino varias veces al año.



Yo hablo principalmente del géneisis de la p.. pandemia. Todo "cuento chino" tiene una base real. Sino como hicieron tragar a los primeros medicos que vieron a los enfermos de que se trataba de algo nuevo y raro?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bueno según la gaceta de ucrania :
> 
> 1) El presidente de Ucrania aconseja entrar en un estado de excepcion/emergencia y tomar el control el mismo



Muy buena esa, un golpe de estado en toda regla.

El primer golpe de estado de la historia a cargo un ejército de mercenarios médicos a sueldo.



Azrael_II dijo:


> Yo hablo principalmente del géneisis de la p.. pandemia. Todo "cuento chino" tiene una base real. Sino como hicieron tragar a los primeros medicos que vieron a los enfermos de que se trataba de algo nuevo y raro?



Igual que hicieron tragar a los siguientes. El problema no es diferente.

Basta con una prueba de anticuerpos fraudulenta que dé un porcentaje de positivos en cualquier caso.

Mas difícil es que un médico trague con un caso de envenenamiento a que sospeche que la prueba de anticuerpos del laboratorio X de la OMS sea un fraude.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

Como comente en mi teoria la OMS-mafiafarmaceutica no es solo una organización con animo de lucro si una potencia geopolitica . Como dirian en mallorca " y que no es guapo???" sin usar un ejercito.

Actualmente la OMS-farm.. tiene más poder que cualquier ejercito , es capaz de poner y quitar presidentes, aplazar cumplimientos de las constituciones, puede crear estados de ecepccioón... Sera capaz de controlar Corea del Norte? bueno creo que es de los pocos paise sque no puede contrrolar de momento...


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

Quiero cambiar el titulo del hilo pero no tengo ni p.. idea de como modificarlo. Como se hace!?


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Quiero cambiar el titulo del hilo pero no tengo ni p.. idea de como modificarlo. Como se hace!?



Joder, no puedo dormir mientras vosotros seguis confabulando (alomejor me invento el "palabro")

Enviale un mensaje privado al Calopez, el que banea.

Auque seguro que hay algun conforero que te aconseje mejor.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

Buf me voy a dormir. Mañana más EEUU esta llena de camisas negras, supongo que por el tiroteo en la mayor base naval, que flipados que estan, pero debe acojonar que te paren 5 tios bastante chungos vestidos de negro y armados hasta los dientes xD

Hasta mañana

Mañana invocare a Calopez


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Como comente en mi teoria la OMS-mafiafarmaceutica no es solo una organización con animo de lucro si una potencia geopolitica . Como dirian en mallorca " y que no es guapo???" sin usar un ejercito.
> 
> Actualmente la OMS-farm.. tiene más poder que cualquier ejercito , es capaz de poner y quitar presidentes, aplazar cumplimientos de las constituciones, puede crear estados de ecepccioón... Sera capaz de controlar Corea del Norte? bueno creo que es de los pocos paise sque no puede contrrolar de momento...



El poder ejecutivo, legislativo y la mierda de crisis que nos han pintado, es INSIGNIFICANTE comparado al que se nos viene encima.

Por favor, ovdarese dolares, de hipotecas,º de partidos (pseo pp y todas esas putas marionetas marionetas de mierda) lo que nos azecha va a ser el poder del siglo XXI

No os dejesi engañar por la **** mierda de depresion economica en la que no han meitdo.


----------



## Lladó (6 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bueno según la gaceta de ucrania :
> 
> 1) El presidente de Ucrania aconseja entrar en un estado de excepcion/emergencia y tomar el control el mismo



Muy fuerte. Menudos eufemismos para un golpe de estado. :8:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> El poder ejecutivo, legislativo y la mierda de crisis que nos han pintado, es INSIGNIFICANTE comparado al que se nos viene encima.
> 
> Por favor, ovdarese dolares, de hipotecas,º de partidos (pseo pp y todas esas putas marionetas marionetas de mierda) lo que nos azecha va a ser el poder del siglo XXI
> 
> ...


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> willbeend dijo:
> 
> 
> > El poder ejecutivo, legislativo y la mierda de crisis que nos han pintado, es INSIGNIFICANTE comparado al que se nos viene encima.
> ...


----------



## Realquilado (6 Nov 2009)

Yo me compraba el billete de avión para ir a Ucrania estas navidades al tiempo que leía vuestros cometarios sobre la pandemia hace dos días.
Así que partiendo de eso para que os hagáis una idea de lo que me importan estas "catástrofes" os pego la respuesta de la amiga a la que voy a visitar cuando le he escrito con mi fecha de llegada:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah, we have emergency situation in Ukraine. We even don't study. It's really first time when all Universities are closed because of quarantine. 3 weeks at home! Incrediable!. It's better to go to University. But you are right. It's exaggerated and it is also political question.



Para que os situéis políticamente, que veo que a todo le sacáis punta, es de Kharkov, al Este, y en casa habla ruso, no ukraniano.
Espero que este testimonio de alguien "de la calle" sea de vuestro interés.


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> El ministro de Sanidad de Ucrania, Wasilij Kniazevicz, ha pedido que se abran causas criminales contra todos aquellos que critiquen o se opongan a la campaña de vacunación masiva.
> 
> Se está valorando extender la cuarentena a otras regiones del país.
> 
> ...




Sabemos que el pueblo les importa una mierda, ¿por qué tanto interés en vacunarlos por cojones?


----------



## Deva (6 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Sabemos que el pueblo les importa una mierda, ¿por qué tanto interés en vacunarlos por cojones?



Millones de personas mueren por guerras, desnutrición, malviven en la miseria, y a ninguno de esos gobernantes se les ve el más mínimo interés en el tema, y ahora pretenden hacernos creer que unos cuantos muertos de la gripe esa, les quita el sueño, cada día son más evidentes y revuelvetripas.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Bueno, parece que ya hay noticias en Europa al respecto (y bien estructuradas):

Ukraine Swine-Flu Panic: H1N1 Crisis or Political Ploy? - TIME


----------



## calimerosinahorros (6 Nov 2009)

Los del pais empiezan a adoctrinarnos ... allá nos vamos todos a pasar por la piedra 

¿Somos demasiados? · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Vis (6 Nov 2009)

como vereis soy nuevo por aquí, pero os sigo hace mucho, especialmente estoy siguiendo el hilo de Ucrania porque en 3 semanas iré por allí (es la primera vez que voy).

Buscando info he encontrado esto, por lo que se ve Putin va a sacar también tajada del asunto:

Primer Ministro Vladimir Putin está listo para enviar a Ucrania 200 mil paquetes de medicamentos antivirales "Arbidol.

Esto fue discutido durante su conversación telefónica con el primer ministro Yulia Tymoshenko, durante la cual se discutió la epidemia de la gripe, la Oficina de Prensa del Gobierno.

. Además, el Primer Ministro de Ucrania y Rusia han acordado en cepas de laboratorio conjunto de investigación de la gripe cambian constantemente, y la asociación de los esfuerzos intelectuales de ambos países en la dirección de la investigación ".

. Tymoshenko hizo un llamamiento a sus colegas de Rusia con una propuesta para comprar en Rusia, inmediatamente, en cuestión de vacunas prioritarias que pueden ser utilizados para prevenir la gripe.

. Putin prometió hacer todo lo posible a la vacuna contra la gripe de Rusia fue dado a Ucrania lo antes posible "- dijo en un comunicado. 


fuente:Google Traductor


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Esto me parece especialmente llamativo.

Yet Tymoshenko has not forcefully advocated for people to get vaccinated against the virus. "I am not vaccinated," she said in a television address this week. "I am protecting myself like everybody, with lemon, onion, garlic, everything that is needed. I think the best way is simply to protect your health through well-known means." Yushchenko, meanwhile, has urged people to get vaccinated immediately.

Read more: Ukraine Swine-Flu Panic: H1N1 Crisis or Political Ploy? - TIME


----------



## Vis (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Bueno, parece que ya hay noticias en Europa al respecto (y bien estructuradas):
> 
> Ukraine Swine-Flu Panic: H1N1 Crisis or Political Ploy? - TIME



_He accused Tymoshenko of whipping up a frenzy to distract people from the government's failings. "Is anyone talking about wages? No. Is anyone talking about the *4 million unemployed*? No. Is anyone talking about the gas we haven't paid for? No_

pues si montan semejante espectáculo para eliminar de la opinión pública los 4 millones de parados, que tendrán que hacer en nuestro querido país como siga esto así?? :ouch:


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Del artículo de El País:

El consumo de una persona en EE UU emite 20 toneladas de dióxido de carbono cada año; el equivalente de dos europeos, cuatro chinos, diez hindúes o 20 africanos. El 80% de la población pagaría las consecuencias económicas y ambientales del consumo de un 20%. Stephen Pacala, director del Instituto Ambiental de la Universidad de Princeton (EE UU), calcula que los 500.000 habitantes más ricos del mundo -cerca de un 0,7% de la población actual- son responsables del 50% de las emisiones de dióxido de carbono del mundo.

Pues con vacunar a esos 500.000 suficiente. Yo mismo elijo el contenido de la vacuna.


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

*Turchinov explicó que dicha vacunación, cuarentena y por qué*

Vice Primer Ministro expuso la situación
06.11.2009 9:31
En las regiones donde la declarada en cuarentena, se ponga término a las acciones de masas.
Esto fue anunciado por el viceprimer ministro Alexander Turchinov 5 canales de difusión, refiriéndose a la Rada Suprema de recomendaciones para la abolición de la prohibición del Gobierno sobre la celebración de actos públicos.

"Quarantine - Esto no es algo terrible. Esta es una exigencia muy difícil de cumplir todas las recomendaciones de los médicos, una minimización de los eventos y cualquier otra forma que facilitan la propagación de la infección" - dijo el funcionario.

"Tan pronto como una región de Ucrania demuestra una gran tendencia a aumentar (el número) de los pacientes en esta región se introducen todos los requisitos de cuarentena," - dijo Turchinov.

Dijo que en Ucrania la epidemia de la gripe estacional, pero la epidemia se complica por el hecho de que nos han informado de casos de "California" gripe ".

"Al 29 de octubre tuvimos una situación con una enfermedad que se encontraba dentro de las estadísticas, tradicionales para esta temporada. Octubre 29, hubo la enfermedad, incluyendo la" gripe de California "" - dijo el primer vice-primer ministro.

Según él, "¿por qué se declaró situación de la epidemia.

Además de 
Demandas del Consejo para permitir la celebración de mítines
Yushenko tomó el ejemplo de Timoshenko y canceló una reunión cerca de Sofía
oficial de orden, dijo que en una reunión sobre la política de desarrollo y estrategia de vacunación en Ucrania, con el primer ministro Yulia Tymoshenko, había accedido a la vacunación contra la influenza.

"La vacunación es necesaria, será como el de la gripe estacional, y de" California "- dijo Turchinov.

Sin embargo, la oficial dijo que "toda la vacunación - es totalmente voluntaria sobre el derecho de cada ciudadano."

"Otra cuestión que los especialistas, los doctores recomiendan firmemente a hacerlo" - dijo.

"Con la campaña política dura, la especulación política en Ucrania para una zona de negro alrededor de la vacunación. Esta cuestión fue transferido de la profesional al plano político. Hemos reducido significativamente el número de personas que vaktsynuyutsya" - el primer vice-primer ministro.

Además, al comentar sobre la información que en la región de Cherkasy fueron llevados en 3 mil paquetes de la droga "Tamiflu", que no tienen certificado de calidad oficial, dijo: "Esta es una cuestión técnica, que se resuelve muy rápidamente."

Recuerde, el Gabinete presentó una cuarentena a causa de la epidemia de la gripe en las diez regiones de Ucrania - Kirovohrad, Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk, Ternopil, Transcarpacia, Chernivtsi, Rivne, Volin, Vinnytsya y Bruselas.

Según los datos oficiales del Ministerio de Salud, la epidemia de influenza y de infecciones respiratorias agudas en Ucrania es de 95 personas murieron.

Pravda Ucrania.
Google Traductor

*Yushchenko quiere disolver el Consejo de

Presidente pide que las enmiendas constitucionales*
05.11.2009 13:34
El presidente de Ucrania, Viktor Yushchenko, tiene la intención de disolver el Parlamento si no aprueba las enmiendas a la Constitución de más de cien días de su presentación a la Rada Suprema de Ucrania.

Esto se afirma en el programa electoral del candidato a Presidente de Ucrania, Viktor Yushchenko, publicado en el sitio web oficial del candidato.

En particular, en su programa electoral de Yushchenko insistió en la necesidad de actualizar la Constitución vigente.

"Por más transformaciones Ucrania necesita una sólida base jurídica para el Estado, un sistema claro de gobernanza. Mis primeros pasos se dirigirá a ellos 
Asunto Constitución no se apoya Yushchenko en Nueva York
Yushchenko hizo al Consejo, con la ley sobre las elecciones
Yushchenko: "Dead Junta - el programa es demasiado caro para el país"
la creación "- se destaca en el programa.

Él promete que, dados los resultados de un debate nacional, que hará el proyecto de Constitución de la gente de Ucrania a la Rada Suprema de Ucrania.

"Si dentro de 100 días de que el país recibe una nueva constitución, los poderes de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania se dará por terminado, las elecciones anticipadas se celebrarán simultáneamente con el referéndum sobre la adopción de la Constitución," - dice él.

Agosto 25, el presidente Viktor Yushchenko firmó un decreto sobre la imposición de la discusión nacional de su proyecto de enmiendas a la Constitución de Ucrania. Según el decreto, el debate nacional debe tener lugar antes de diciembre 1, 2009.

Hasta el 15 de diciembre, el Instituto Nacional de Estudios Estratégicos, integrado por representantes de derechos humanos y otras organizaciones de la sociedad civil, los académicos de liderazgo en derecho constitucional, en las ciencias sociales y políticas, etc, debe proporcionar sugerencias generalizadas recibidas durante el debate público sobre los cambios constitucionales.

Google Traductor

*El calentamiento estimula la infección en el oeste de Ucrania*

Número de muertes por influenza en la región aumentó
06.11.2009 10:59
Número de muertes por la epidemia de influenza y de infecciones respiratorias agudas en la región de Lviv aumentó a 45 personas, dijo el servicio de prensa de la administración regional de Lviv Estado el viernes. 

Número de pacientes con gripe y las *IRA* en la región de Lviv fue 128 mil 451 personas. Durante el último día enfermo 9 mil 441 personas, incluidos niños menores de 18 años - 3347. 

*Número de hospitalizados por día es 498* (incluidos los niños menores de 18 - 155). 

Al mismo tiempo, con unidades fijas de los hospitales de octubre 29-noviembre 5 pacientes dados de alta en 1103 y el último día - 260 (incluidos los niños menores de 18 - 32). En las unidades de cuidados intensivos en otras ramas se trasladó a 13 personas. 
En la región de Ivano-Frankivsk, el número de muertes por correo 
Ucrania se espera en tres oleadas, "cerdos" de la gripe - OMS
En Ucrania, la gripe y el ARI 96 personas murieron
Rusne neumonía aumentó a 17 personas, dijo el jefe de la Ivano-Frankivsk Regional de la Administración del Estado Mykola Paliychuk. 

*"Desafortunadamente, la mañana de hoy, otro hombre murió en el área de Rozhniativ. El número de muertos por el virus de 17 personas" -, dijo. *

Paliychuk señaló que en la región, de las 7:00 6 de noviembre enfermos con la gripe y las infecciones respiratorias agudas virales 78 mil 729 personas, incluyendo 28 mil 303 niños. 

Hospital Total - 6 mil 179 personas. En cuidados intensivos en hospitales es de 60 pacientes, incluyendo la condición 12 ª y pesado 5 - muy pesado. 

RSA presidente señaló que el número total de hospitalizados durante el último día del mayor y, dijo, los médicos atribuyen al calentamiento pequeños que fomenta la propagación de la infección. 
Epidemia de gripe y de Gobierno IRA anunció el viernes, 30 de octubre. De cuarentena impuestas en 10 regiones de Ucrania. Al 5 de noviembre había 96 registradas fatal. 

Interfax-Ucrania
http://translate.googleusercontent....gle.es&usg=ALkJrhgAAwmgoJEWgKVLNiuj1KXdnkFs9w


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

*...*

No tiene que ver con ucrania

Los banqueros de Wall Street han vuelto ha ser blanco de críticas. Pero esta vez el enfado no tiene que ver con su actividad, sino con el hecho de que este colectivo está recibiendo vacunas contra la gripe A, cuando a la mayoría de los estadounidenses no tienen acceso al medicamento, según ha denunciado una ONG estadounidense.



La organización Ciudadanos por la Responsabilidad y la Ética en Washington (CREW, siglas en inglés) ha pedido a la secretaria del Servicio de Salud (HHS), Kathleen Sebelius, que investigue porqué el Centro para el Control de Enfermedades (CDC) ha aprobado la distribución de la vacuna a las firmas de Wall Street cuando no está disponible para la mayoría de los ciudadanos.



Según un comunicado de la organización, hasta trece compañías, entre las que destacan Citigroup, Goldman Sachs o JPMorgan Chase, han recibido dosis del medicamento. CREW considera que las vacunas son escasas y habría que reservarlas para los que las necesiten y que la gran mayoría de los empleados de banca no están entre los cinco grupos identificados por las autoridades como de alto riesgo.



Una de las directivas de la organización, Melanie Sloan, ha destacado que, aunque desconoce el perfil exacto de los trabajadores de estas firmas, “parece evidente que hay que asumir que la gran mayoría de sus empleados no son embarazadas, niños, menores de 24 años o trabajadores del sector sanitario”. En el comunicado de CREW Sloan se pregunta en qué tipo de mundo los trabajadores de Wall Street merecen ser vacunados antes que los grupos de riesgo, como los niños” y acusa al CDC de haber elegido “a los ricos frente a las masas”.



Por su parte, un portavoz del CDC, Glen Nowak, ha asegurado que el organismo no tiene nada que ver con la decisión de darle las vacunas a los bancos y ha explicado que proporcionan vacunas a los cincuenta estados y a las zonas metropolitanas, pero que el modo de distribuirlas depende de las autoridades regionales.



La Casa Blanca, a través de su portavoz, Robert Gibbs, confirmó ayer que el director del CDC enviará cartas a los estados para recordarles que las vacunas deben destinarse a los grupos de alto riesgo identificados por el CDC. Al ser preguntado sobre si le parece bien que las firmas de Wall Street reciban las vacunas, Gibbs contestó que la decisión la han tomado los gobiernos regionales, pero “si alguien que no pertenece a un grupo prioritario recibe la vacuna es obvio que hay un problema”.



Las autoridades estadounidenses confirmaron el miércoles que hay 32,3 millones de dosis de la vacuna contra el virus de la gripe H1N1, una cifra bastante inferior a los 159 millones que se necesitan para cubrir a todas las personas que pertenecen a los grupos de alto riesgo. _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Ojalá les vacunen mil veces


----------



## lobomalo (6 Nov 2009)

Vis dijo:


> *como vereis soy nuevo por aquí, pero os sigo hace mucho, especialmente estoy siguiendo el hilo de Ucrania porque en 3 semanas iré por allí (es la primera vez que voy).*
> Buscando info he encontrado esto, por lo que se ve Putin va a sacar también tajada del asunto:
> 
> Primer Ministro Vladimir Putin está listo para enviar a Ucrania 200 mil paquetes de medicamentos antivirales "Arbidol.
> ...



queremos reportaje completo de fotos de la situacion alli!!!... y sujetando un cartel que ponga burbu.info!!! 

si puede ser... 

y bienvenido... 

...


----------



## Vis (6 Nov 2009)

lobomalo dijo:


> queremos reportaje completo de fotos de la situacion alli!!!... y sujetando un cartel que ponga burbu.info!!!
> 
> si puede ser...
> 
> ...



las fotos las prometo, lo del cartel es más difícil

aunque no tengo ni zorra de como estará aquello en tres semanas, hagan sus apuestas:

-supuesta gripe se extiende y mata al 50% de la población (en ese caso no iré )

-gripe? qué gripe? ya pasó todo y no queda ni la memoria

-se anulan elecciones, presi se hace con poderes supraconstitucionales, digamos golpecillo de estado

-el ejercito va casa por casa obligando a vacunarse a toda la población, aún así (a causa de) muere el 50% de la población (este no es incompatible precisamente con el anterior)

-gobierno reconoce la manipulación política de la pandemia y los intereses de la OMS en la vacunación de su población, dimiten en pleno y se retiran de la política, se entregan a la justicia por corrupción :XX::XX::XX::XX: sigue soñando


----------



## jgl (6 Nov 2009)

Fijaros en estas encuestas, no serán representativas, pero algo apuntan:

Google Traductor


Google Traductor


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

Bueno en EEUU ya han muerto casi 3.000 personas de neumonia CDC 2009 H1N1 Flu | 2009 H1N1 U.S. Situation Update

Tendrá que ver la gripe A


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bueno en EEUU ya han muerto casi 3.000 personas de neumonia CDC 2009 H1N1 Flu | 2009 H1N1 U.S. Situation Update
> 
> Tendrá que ver la gripe A



¿Y se les mueren un 12% de los hospitalizados? son peores que aquí...


----------



## ERB (6 Nov 2009)

-Ucrania- la Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa debería convertirse en una central de decisión del cuerpo en la lucha contra la epidemia de la gripe << interfax.com.ua

04.11.2009
*
“La Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa debería convertirse en el principal centro de decisión. El incumplimiento de sus decisiones serán punibles*“, dijo a periodistas el presidente ucraniano Viktor Yuschenko el miércoles por la noche después de la reunión sobre la situación de la epidemia en Ucrania.

El presidente destacó que su decisión fue dictada por la necesidad de acciones urgentes. “Tenemos que cambiar el sistema. *Tenemos que cambiar todo el sistema de la organización del poder estatal en Ucrania*. No tenemos tiempo para las protestas. No hay tiempo que perder”, dijo.

-Ucrania- la Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa debería convertirse en una central de decisión del cuerpo en la lucha contra la epidemia de la gripe << interfax.com.ua NoticiasERB


----------



## ERB (6 Nov 2009)

Discurso del Presidente al pueblo ucraniano con motivo de la epidemia de gripe en Ucrania >> president.gov.ua

04.11.2009

La urgencia es evidente en la escala de la epidemia: la velocidad y la geografía de su propagación, el progreso rápido de la enfermedad y el número excepcionalmente elevado de muertes.

Esto es absolutamente inconcebible y sin precedentes en el siglo XXI.

Todos los límites se han superado – *incluso los míos bajo la Constitución que determinan mi actuación como Presidente.
*
Discurso del Presidente al pueblo ucraniano con motivo de la epidemia de gripe en Ucrania >> president.gov.ua NoticiasERB


----------



## Monty (6 Nov 2009)

Todo esto es increíble.

No tenía una sensación como esta desde la caída del muro de Berlín o desde el atentado de las Torres Gemelas.

Y los medios occidentales guardando silencio.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Influenza, o algo parecido, desata el pánico en Ucrania

1 de noviembre de 2009 (LPAC).- En Lviv, Ternopil y otras poblaciones del occidente de Ucrania hay pánico por la influenza H1N1, incluyendo cuarentenas y compras de pánico de medicinas.

Hay informes no confirmados y rumores al por mayor, de que es algo más que, o además de, la H1N1. Entre estos se especula: "tifo" o "fiebre hemorrágica", o "plaga neumónica importada por los Americanos para acabar con el pueblo eslavo". Han muerto unas 30 personas, la mayoría de ellos jóvenes, y hay rumores de que se le llenaron los pulmones de sangre.

Un contacto ucraniano escribió que el pánico es intenso. Ha escuchado a varias personas que es la "tifo", asíi como también en los medios de comunicación, aunque las autoridades niegan que haya algo más que no sea la influenza porcina. Aunque no se han confirmado las características del brote, el nivel de pánico y rumores empiezan a sonar más como las escenas iniciales del video sobre la "Edad de las Tinieblas" de LPAC, recordando cómo huía la gente de las plagas, que acarrearon políticas económicas desquiciadas de entonces.

Fuente: <a href="http://espanol.larouchepac.com/news/2009/11/05/influenza-o-algo-parecido-desata-el-p-nico-en-ucrania.html"><strong>Larouche Political Action Comite</strong></a>


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

No es una enfermedad la que está destruyendo Ucrania, y al mundo; es el Imperio Británico

4 de noviembre de 2009 (LPAC).- La rápida diseminación de una enfermedad tipo influenza por toda Ucrania, cuya población, a partir de 1992 ha sido diezmada por las políticas globalizadoras del Imperio Británico, a través del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), es producto de una política de genocidio deliberado dirigida por Londres. Si bien es urgente que Ucrania reciba ayuda para mejorar sus diagnósticos y tratamiento de la enfermedad, no es posible acabar con esta crisis —ni en Ucrania ni en ninguna otra parte del mundo— a menos que enfrentemos los poderes políticos que están imponiendo una política genocida, especialmente en los servicios de salud.

"Tenemos que acabar con el poder de aquellos que están destruyendo a nivel internacional el sistema de servicios de salud" comentó Lyndon LaRouche, "No hay solución a esta crisis de influenza a nivel internacional, sin enfocarnos directamente en los gobiernos británico y de E.U.- y sus colaboradores en el FMI- que son los que están dictando las políticas de asesinato de masas a los gobiernos a nivel internacional". No hay forma de que nosotros o cualquiera otro pueda desarrollar rápidamente una cura para el problema de la influenza, elaboró LaRouche; se tiene que eliminar el problema político que la ocasionó. "No se quejen sobre la influenza, a menos que estén trabajando para acabar con la política de servicios de salud nazis de Obama y los británicos" dijo LaRouche.

Las movidas genocidas de los monetaristas imperialistas británicos en Ucrania, al igual que en otras partes, son descaradas.

A fines de octubre, el presidente Victor Yushchenko firmó una ley que entró en vigor hace diez días, que elevaba de 10 a 20% las pensiones y el salario mínimo. Inmediatamente, los portavoces de los banqueros culparon a la medida, que elevó la pensión de unos miserables $75 a $95 dólares al mes, de elevar el déficit fuera de control. El director gerente del FMO, Dominique Strauss-Khan, dijo que él "estaba preocupado" por estos acontecimientos, amenazando implícitamente con no entregar el último tramo de un préstamo del FMI a Ucrania del 2008, por una cantidad de $3.8 mil millones.

El 28 de octubre, el ministro de Finanzas de Ucrania, Ihor Umanskiy anunció que Ucrania le pediría permiso al consejo de gobernadores del FMI para usar la última parte del préstamo para financiar el déficit presupuestal. Después, el 30 de octubre, después de que el FMI dejó saber que podría bloquear la última parte del préstamo a Ucrania, Standard &amp; Poor bajaron la calificación de la deuda de Ucrania, ya bastante baja, y dijeron que calculaban que la decisión del FMI "podría minar la confianza de los inversionistas en el sistema bancario y aumentar las presiones en contra de la moneda ucraniana".

Fuente: <a href="http://espanol.larouchepac.com/news/2009/11/05/no-es-una-enfermedad-la-que-est-destruyendo-ucrania-y-al-mun.html" rel="nofollow"><strong>Larouche Political Action Comite</strong></a>


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (6 Nov 2009)

Creo que todo eso es una prueba, si consiguen sus fines trasladarán la "operación pandemia" a los demás paises, por eso supongo que guardan silencio aquí, porque por lo demás es una noticia que les puede crear la cortina de humo necesaria para dejar de hablar de la crisis cuando desfonde el tema PP-Gurtel Psoe-Alacrana


----------



## The Cool Spot (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Del artículo de El País:
> 
> El consumo de una persona en EE UU emite 20 toneladas de dióxido de carbono cada año; el equivalente de dos europeos, cuatro chinos, diez hindúes o 20 africanos. El 80% de la población pagaría las consecuencias económicas y ambientales del consumo de un 20%. Stephen Pacala, director del Instituto Ambiental de la Universidad de Princeton (EE UU), calcula que los 500.000 habitantes más ricos del mundo -cerca de un 0,7% de la población actual- son responsables del 50% de las emisiones de dióxido de carbono del mundo.
> 
> Pues con vacunar a esos 500.000 suficiente. Yo mismo elijo el contenido de la vacuna.



Me cojo ese articulo y frase para un nuevo hilo. Esa frase es tremendamente clarificadora de lo bien repartido que esta el mundo.


----------



## jgl (6 Nov 2009)

calimerosinahorros dijo:


> Los del pais empiezan a adoctrinarnos ... allá nos vamos todos a pasar por la piedra
> 
> ¿Somos demasiados? · ELPAÍS.com





Y el martes publicaron esto:

(lo puse más arriba y en varios hilos)


"¡Frena el cambio climático. Toma la píldora!" · ELPAÍS.com

Ayer en TV3 decían que desde hace 2 meses estaba funcionando en 2 ambulatorios de Barcelona un tratamiento de esterilización femenina irreversible, en 10 minutos a casa y sin listas de espera, y que se ampliaría en pocos meses a toda cataluña.

Y con tanta legislación-decretazo de interrupciones de embarazos y demás en tan poco tiempo creo que está clara la intención.


Siento salirme del tema. Disculpas.


----------



## lobomalo (6 Nov 2009)

Vis dijo:


> las fotos las prometo, lo del cartel es más difícil
> 
> aunque no tengo ni zorra de como estará aquello en tres semanas, hagan sus apuestas:
> 
> ...



bueno tambien aceptamos foto de ucranianas con cartel de burbu.info... jejeje ... 

y como opcion yo me quedo con esta:

-se anulan elecciones, presi se hace con poderes supraconstitucionales, digamos golpecillo de estado


o quizas ... la del ataque de los zombis... es friki... lo se... pero despues de ver zombiland jejeje no paro de tener sueños humedos de encontrarme de frente con el cadaver andante de la srta. pajin... jujuju.... ZAAASCA! bastonazo!!!! jojojojojojo


----------



## Lladó (6 Nov 2009)

La cifra de fallecidos en Ucrania por síntomas gripales y problemas respiratorios (ARI) aumenta oficialmente a *109*.

Sólo se han confirmado 28 casos de Gripe A en el país, 13 de los cuales han fallecido.

Twenty-eight swine flu cases confirmed in Ukraine, 13 die of swine flu, says emergencies ministry

La policía de la región de los Cárpatos, al oeste de Ucrania, pide a la población local que informe de cualquier encuentro o comunicación con extranjeros, especialmente si son del sudeste asiático o de Oriente Medio. El motivo: "el empeoramiento de la situación epidémica y el riesgo creciente a enfermar".

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Swine flu breeding racism?

Mientras ciertos sectores de Ucrania culpan a Occidente por la gripe porcina (la primera ministra Tymoshenko, sin ir más lejos), Rusia se ofrece a ayudarles, enviando medicamentos y apoyo para determinar la cepa del virus que hay en Ucrania.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Russia vows to help Ukraine fight flu


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

QUe penais sinceramente que pasa en Ucrania?

Las muertes son preocupantes, pero no alarmantes.


----------



## explorador (6 Nov 2009)

las muertes siempre son preocupantes, alarmantes son sus causas.


----------



## jgl (6 Nov 2009)

Ayer, la Dirección General del Ministerio del Interior en la región de Transcarpacia instó a los residentes a informar a la policía sobre cualquier contacto con los representantes del sudeste de Asia y el Oriente Medio, citando la situación epidemiológica compleja. El comunicado fue difundido ayer por la mañana en la gestión del sitio. Aunque algún tiempo más tarde fue retirado del lugar, defensores de derechos humanos vieron la apelación de la discriminación por motivos étnicos. 

Igualmente la actitud negativa a la iniciativa de la policía de los Cárpatos y los representantes de los Estados de Asia. "Todos sabemos que la gripe porcina apareció, y no vino a Ucrania de nuestra región. No hay ninguna razón para hacer tales declaraciones," - dijo a Kommersant asesor para trabajar con la prensa de la Embajada de China en Ucrania Hunchzhan Xia. 

Presidente de la All-Congreso Judío de Ucrania, Vadim Rabinovich pidió el llamamiento a los habitantes de Transcarpacia intento sin éxito por las autoridades locales para complacer a los dirigentes del país, que está luchando con la gripe. "Es una tontería. Es en Libia o Israel más de la gripe porcina que nosotros?" Por supuesto que no! " - Indignado Sr. Rabinovich. 

? - ??????? ????????? ??????? // ?????????? ???????? ?? ???-????????? ???? ? ???????? ??????? ? ??????????????? ??????


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Nov 2009)

Vis dijo:


> como vereis soy nuevo por aquí, pero os sigo hace mucho, especialmente estoy siguiendo el hilo de Ucrania porque en 3 semanas iré por allí (es la primera vez que voy).
> 
> Buscando info he encontrado esto, por lo que se ve Putin va a sacar también tajada del asunto:
> 
> ...





Hola Vis, Bienvenido al foro...oye, cualga toda la info posible aqui, por que yo tb me ire a Ucrania en Navidades...Ya contaras.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Lo que verdaderamente da qué pensar y mucho, es el silencio informativo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Del artículo de El País:
> 
> El consumo de una persona en EE UU emite 20 toneladas de dióxido de carbono cada año; el equivalente de dos europeos, cuatro chinos, diez hindúes o 20 africanos. El 80% de la población pagaría las consecuencias económicas y ambientales del consumo de un 20%. Stephen Pacala, director del Instituto Ambiental de la Universidad de Princeton (EE UU), calcula que los 500.000 habitantes más ricos del mundo -cerca de un 0,7% de la población actual- son responsables del 50% de las emisiones de dióxido de carbono del mundo.
> 
> Pues con vacunar a esos 500.000 suficiente. Yo mismo elijo el contenido de la vacuna.



Pero al fin y al cabo todo el rollo del calentamiento por CO2 es un fraude cómo la copa de un pino. La realidad es que el calentamiento global es a nivel del Sistema Solar, ya que TODOS los planetas se están calentando y allí no hay fábricas. De todas formas no quiero extenderme con ésto por no salirme del tema del hilo, para más info:

<a href="http://oraculodeoccidente.wordpress.com/2009/03/25/la-atmosfera-degenera-%c2%bfextincion-de-las-especies/"><strong>La atmósfera degenera: ¿Extinción de las especies?</strong></a>


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pero al fin y al cabo todo el rollo del calentamiento por CO2 es un fraude cómo la copa de un pino. La realidad es que el calentamiento global es a nivel del Sistema Solar, ya que TODOS los planetas se están calentando y allí no hay fábricas. De todas formas no quiero extenderme con ésto por no salirme del tema del hilo, para más info:
> 
> <a href="http://oraculodeoccidente.wordpress.com/2009/03/25/la-atmosfera-degenera-%c2%bfextincion-de-las-especies/"><strong>La atmósfera degenera: ¿Extinción de las especies?</strong></a>



Desconozco si es un fraude, la verdad es que por lo que yo veo, sí está cambiando el clima. Lo que sí es (si a eso te refieres), es un descomunal negocio.


----------



## monicagt (6 Nov 2009)

¿Cómo val el tema¿ ¿Existe o no existen los virus y las bacterias?
Oye que sigue sin haber noticias en los informativos sobre este tema. Preocupante no?:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> ¿Cómo val el tema¿ ¿Existe o no existen los virus y las bacterias?
> Oye que sigue sin haber noticias en los informativos sobre este tema. Preocupante no?:



En eso creo que coincidimos todos (o casi : ). En el Levante y Las Provincias (Valencia) de hoy, ni mención. Y en las televisiones tampoco. Es evidente que ésta conducta forma parte de una estrategia global en la que todos éstos medios que aparentemente son de izquierdas o derechas (aunque lo aparenten muy mal :XX: ) van a seguir la voz de sus amos a toda costa y hasta que den el "pistoletazo de salida" se van a callar todos cómo si de una misma voz se tratara (que realmente lo es).


----------



## ERB (6 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Y el martes publicaron esto:
> 
> (lo puse más arriba y en varios hilos)
> 
> ...



+INFO

Los 10 grandes mitos acerca de la Superpoblación

Los 10 grandes mitos acerca de la Superpoblación « trinityatierra NoticiasERB


----------



## ERB (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pero al fin y al cabo todo el rollo del calentamiento por CO2 es un fraude cómo la copa de un pino. La realidad es que el calentamiento global es a nivel del Sistema Solar, ya que TODOS los planetas se están calentando y allí no hay fábricas. De todas formas no quiero extenderme con ésto por no salirme del tema del hilo, para más info:
> 
> <a href="http://oraculodeoccidente.wordpress.com/2009/03/25/la-atmosfera-degenera-%c2%bfextincion-de-las-especies/"><strong>La atmósfera degenera: ¿Extinción de las especies?</strong></a>



+INFO

Cambio climático: Una Mentira Cómoda

Cambio climático: Una Mentira Cómoda NoticiasERB


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Nov 2009)

*...*

Las provincias publica Ucrania sufre 127.000 infectados por Gripe A en las últimas 24 horas. Las Provincias


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

<a href="http://www.observa.com.uy/Vida/nota.aspx?id=88339"><strong>OMS: El virus de la gripe pandémica no ha mutado</strong></a>

La Organización Mundial de la Salud asegura que el virus se mantiene estable



La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) aseguró este jueves que el virus de la gripe AH1N1 no ha mutado y se mantiene estable. Asimismo se observa un inicio temprano del período gripal en el hemisferio norte, ya que se encuentran en pleno otoño.

El director adjunto de la OMS, Keiji Fukuda, recalcó que las situaciones dependen de los países. En el caso de Norteamérica la transmisión del virus se sostiene, al igual que en varias partes de Europa y Asia. En cuanto a <strong>Ucrania, con casi un millón de afectados</strong>, Fukuda explicó que era una situación previsible.
El director adjunto de la OMS reiteró que las vacunas "son altamente seguras" y recordó que ya han sido recibidas "sin problema" por millones de personas en al menos veinte países.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Todavía seguís dándole vueltas a esto?

La política en Ucrania funciona así, nada nuevo en aquellas viñas...


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

*Health ministry estimates Ukraine needs 12.5 million doses of vaccine against A (H1N1)*





_Recuerden lo que dijo Joseph del Mossad... me preocupa que tenga razón y esto solo fuera la antesala de algo mucho peor que se iniciará con las vacunas. Aunque no creo, si de verdad muere mucha gente supongo que sería preferible en la competencia y no en su propio "estado totalitario" que tienen pensado poner._

Today at 15:47 | Ukrainian News
The health ministry estimates that Ukraine requires 12.5 million doses of vaccine against the influenza A (H1N1) according toChief Sanitary Doctor Oleksandr Bilovol.	

«We have performed all the algorithms and priorities. Today, at least 12.5 million doses are needed to vaccinate our population,» he said.


According to him, people in the risk group (medical workers, pregnant women, and law enforcement workers) are the ones most in need of vaccination.


Bilovol said that two vaccines against pandemic influenza manufactured in Russia and Canada have been submitted to the health ministry for registration.
Bilovol added that a French-made vaccine is expected to be submitted for registration soon.
Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Health ministry estimates Ukraine needs 12.5 million doses of vaccine against A (H1N1)


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> The health ministry estimates that Ukraine requires 12.5 million doses of vaccine against the influenza A (H1N1) according toChief Sanitary Doctor Oleksandr Bilovol.



Joder! las farmacéuticas van como las hordas de Gengis Khan arrasando tesoros públicos y barriendo de pais en pais.


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

Votarla a ver si sube a portada: 
Discurso del presidente ucraniano a su pueblo con motivo de la grave epidemia de gripe A en Ucrania [Traducido]


----------



## lemmings (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Por lo demás, llevo un mejunje mental con las discusiones de Putin y Ziberan que ya no sé si decirles algo o darles dos pistolas de avancarga y *que lo resuelvan de una vez *:XX:



Mejor que se agarren los webos mutuamente, entonces oiríamos aquello de:

"No vamos a hacernos daño ¿verdad?" )


----------



## lemmings (6 Nov 2009)

VIELZUTUN dijo:


> La cosa se empieza a ver nítida: Os vamos a poner la vacuna, queráis o no.



Y con militares de por medio.

Y con delegación de funciones.

Que mal huele esto..


----------



## lemmings (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Ya te digo, no me extraña que luego los apuñalen por la calle ( ME REFIERO APUÑALAR MIERDA-REPRESENTANTES POLITICOS).
> 
> Es el colmo. Vamos a ver, quein quiera salvar su pellejo, que se vacune, el que no quiera salvar su pellejo, que le dejen morirse de una puta vez.
> 
> ...



Pues cuando vengan a tu casa para ponértela les abres la puerta tapado hasta las orejas y tosiéndoles a la cara diciéndoles que no te hace falta, que ya estás surtido en virus. Si vienen sin mascarilla sería cuestión de ver la cara que ponen.

Igual entonces te dejan en paz.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

La forma mas fácil de evitar esta vacuna es declararse enfermo de la gripe... y ya es tarde para vacunar.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La forma mas fácil de evitar esta vacuna es declararse enfermo de la gripe... y ya es tarde para vacunar.



Eso seria la solucion logica. Lo que pasa es que si nos obligan por decreto, la logica quedara en un segundo plano y te dira que por si acaso, que mal no te va a hacer y se pueden salvar muchas vidas :´(


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (6 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> Mejor que se agarren los webos mutuamente, entonces oiríamos aquello de:
> 
> "No vamos a hacernos daño ¿verdad?" )



Uf cuidao que en la peli "malditos bastardos" la cosa no acaba tan bien...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Eso seria la solucion logica. Lo que pasa es que si nos obligan por decreto, la logica quedara en un segundo plano y te dira que por si acaso, que mal no te va a hacer y se pueden salvar muchas vidas :´(



Por ahí ya no pasaría el médico, vacunar al que ya está enfermo va contra lo que estudió.


----------



## penzarta (6 Nov 2009)

China otorgará ayuda médica a Ucrania por US$500 mil
17:08 | 06/ 11/ 2009


Kíev, 6 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. El Gobierno chino concederá a Ucrania 500 mil dólares para adquirir material médico, informó hoy la oficina de prensa del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, al término de la reunión entre el embajador de Ucrania en China, Yuri Kostenko, y el viceministro de Comercio chino Chang Quan.

"Durante la conversación sostenida, el representante del Ministerio de Comercio de China informó que el Gobierno de su país tomó la decisión de concederle a Ucrania 3,5 millones de yuanes (más de 500 mil dólares) para adquirir instrumental diagnóstico, mascarillas médicas, gafas, guantes y otros medios de protección individual", señaló la oficina de prensa.

A finales de octubre, en nueve provincias de Ucrania fue introducida cuarentena por la epidemia de gripe. *Hasta la fecha en el país se confirmaron 32 casos de la gripe porcina, 14 pacientes murieron. * De diversas formas de la gripe perecieron 109 personas en total. Muchos países ya ayudan o expresan la disposición a ayudar a Ucrania, incluidas Polonia, Georgia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumania, India y también la Unión Europea.

La carga humanitaria china será llevada a Ucrania los próximos días.


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

Ukraine: Influenza or Pneumonic Plague? The situation is getting worse and worse 





*Ukrainian News Agency "Fraza" reported that, according to informed sources, "it has been confirmed 100 % Pneumonic Plague in Ukraine".*

The Agency asserts that "the head physician of the medical institutions has sent out an informal disposal - not to sow panic, to refute the information about the plague, and to speak only of swine influenza".

It is also required to distribute masks at health facilities with 8 levels of protection and anti-plague protection costumes. There is also an informal order not to allow any visitors to see the patients.

According to the "Fraza" agency, "today in Ukraine pneumonic plague is going in parallel with swine flu. *The plague has killed over 60 people, and about 14 from the flu.*

Meanwhile, the press service of the Ministry of Health of Ukraine reported that there is only one death from "California" virus A/N1N1 in Ukraine.

"In Ukraine there are 22 cases recorded of the virus A/N1N1 disease and there is only one fatal consequence as a result. All other cases of death from influenza has only a speculative attitude to "California" virus," press service reports.

*The situation with the epidemic of influenza is a complex and unpredictable because of the propensity of influenza A/H1N1 virus to mutation, said First Deputy Minister of Health Mr. Lazoryshynets on Monday, November 2.*

"The situation is complicated and unpredictable. We found a strain of this virus in our laboratory ... This virus is dangerous because it can mutate, and we can get a very different kind of virus, which was in Latin America or in Mexico, now it is European ", - said Lazoryshynets at a press conference, the "Correspondent" magazine informs.

At a press conference Lazoryshynets also said that there are 22 officially confirmed cases of influenza A/H1N1 in Ukraine.

First Vice Prime Minister Oleksandr Turchinov previously stated that as of Monday morning, November 2, there are 64 registered deaths in Ukraine from flu and acute respiratory viral infections.

Meantime, according to official information the highest level of epidemiological risk is declared in Ivano-Frankivsk (Stanislav) area, from 2 November. This decision was made by Ivano-Frankivsk Regional emergency epidemiological commission at the extended session on November 2.

In accordance with the Commission, quarantine will last for all educational institutions in the area until 20 November, a commission to monitor the distribution of medicines is also made, which come in the region as humanitarian aid.

The commission agreed that health workers will provide individual first aid kit. There will be extra transport allocated to visit patients by the district doctors.

*According to the Ministry of Health, today in Ukraine there are 255 000 registered cases of influenza and SARS, of whom 15 000 were hospitalized.*

Ministry of Transport and Communications of Ukraine introduced a permanent monitoring of the situation on a clear implementation of the planned anti-epidemic measures in public transport.

A special monitoring group studied the transport department on November 2, how the anti-epidemiological measures were applied at the Kiev railway station, central bus station of the capital and the International airport "Borispol".

Polish epidemiologists November 3 arrive in Ukraine for obtaining specimens from patients with the Ukrainians. The experts will arrive in Lviv, where it is supposed to take 190 samples.

Polish epidemiologists are expected to arrive in Ukraine on November 3 to obtain samples from patients. The experts will arrive in Lviv, where 190 samples are to be taken.

Lithuanian Foreign Ministry on November 2 recommended to the residents of Lithuania to refrain from unnecessary trips to the Ukraine.

*Department of Monitoring,
Kavkaz Center*
Ukraine: Influenza or Pneumonic Plague? The situation is getting worse and worse - Kavkazcenter.com
__


*Martial Law Declared In Ukraine Over Mystery Epidemic*
Arrest of objectors ordered as President says "We must change the entire system of government in Ukraine" 
Steve Watson 
Infowars.net
Thursday, Nov 5, 2009


Related Content
Ukrainian President Victor Yushchenko has all but declared martial law in the country as he announced yesterday that the National Security and Defense Council will become the supreme ruling authority in the wake of a mystery epidemic sweeping the country.

Yushchenko has made high ranking health ministers members of the NSDC, a government body consisting of the president himself, the chairman of parliament, the prime minister Yulia Tymoshenko (pictured), the head of the Security Service of Ukraine and other high ranking ministers.

Yushchenko told reporters Wednesday night that "the non-fulfillment of its decisions will be prosecuted," adding "We need to change the system. We need to change the whole system of the state power organization in Ukraine. We have no time for remonstrance no time for waiting".

The President reiterated his statements in an official address to the Ukrainian people yesterday, in which he states "Failure to comply with [NSDC] orders will immediately result in application to the law enforcement authorities."

"I instruct the Government and the Ministry of Health to immediately start preventive and promotional work in areas where there is no epidemic, targeting primarily the special risk groups,“ the address reads.

The address also announced orders for the arrest of public health officials who have allowed public gatherings to continue and failed to ban the movement of people, calling it "a display of criminal irresponsibility".

"I have addressed the Prosecutor General of Ukraine with the request to institute criminal charges of negligence committed by first of all the Chief Sanitary Inspector, Kyiv City Sanitarian and the officials, who, despite having daily information on the epidemic situation in the country, neglected it in pursuit of political dividends and ambition,“ the statement reads.

A further report from Interfax Ukrainia Agency says the Ukrainian Health Minister Wasilij Kniazevicz has asked the country's top prosecutor to open criminal proceedings against those who are opposed to the implementation of the mass flu vaccination campaign.

Yushchenko's address also issued a ban on all flu medicines not recognized by the Ukrainian government or by the World Health Organization:

"I demand the Government to immediately cancel the existing order of registration of medical supplies, including vaccines." the address reads.

The address also implores Ukrainian citizens who have shunned the officially approved vaccinations to reconsider:

"It is generally known that the only way to prevent any infection is vaccination,“ the address reads, "As the President I ask you, dear fellow citizens, to reconsider your attitude to vaccination and do it if necessary, but only, I emphasize it - only after consultation with the doctor."

" People are dying. The epidemic is killing doctors. This is absolutely unprecedented and inconceivable in the XXI century." the address continues.

"All the limits have been exceeded - even those under the Constitution that determine my actions as the President." Yushchenko states.

(ARTICLE CONTINUES BELOW)



Yushchenko asserts that there are three types of influenza currently spreading throughout the country, two kinds of seasonal flu and the H1N1 strain.

The President states that this "may lead to the emergence of an even more aggressive new virus".

However, WHO has said that the H1N1 virus in Ukraine appears "no different there than anywhere else" and that any surge there may be due to a more susceptible population.

Other mainstream reports suggest that British scientists are examining samples of the H1N1 strain from Ukraine to determine whether the virus has mutated.

As we reported earlier this week, conflicting reports suggest that the epidemic in Ukraine is down to an unidentified virus, with some indicating the virus constitutes a pneumonic plague.

According to the write up at Chechen news outlet Kavkaz Center, the Ukrainian News Agency Fraza, has reported "it has been confirmed 100% Pneumonic Plague in Ukraine" and that in order to quell panic only talk of swine flu has been sanctioned by the authorities. However, Kavkaz is a questionable source on this matter, given that Ukraine is a tactical and military ally of Russia.

Other reports have suggested that the epidemic is pure hype being played out as part of a political struggle between opposition politicians in Ukraine.

Prime Minister Tymoshenko has attempted to reverse the panic by announcing that there is no swine flu pandemic in the country at all, and that it is down to "media hysteria" and "politicians' populist statements" in the run up to January elections.

As this article in The Scotsman highlights, Tymoshenko and Yushchenko, once allies in the so called "Orange Revolution", are now bitter rivals that are set to fight it out in next year's elections.

"... there is growing suspicion in the country that the H1N1 virus has also succumbed to a bitter battle for political power that now poisons all aspects of political life and threatens to wreak serious damage on the former Soviet state." Matthew Day writes.

Around 80 people have died in Ukraine from respiratory related illnesses, it has yet to be confirmed how many were as a result of H1N1 influenza.

Whatever is really going on in Ukraine, the news has sparked a flurry of reports from conspiracy based websites that are citing a warning made in August by a man called Joseph Moshe, who claimed to be a former Mossad microbiologist.

Moshe hit the headlines when he was arrested after a long standoff with police in LA because he had supposedly made threats against the White House.

Shortly after his arrest, hundreds of comments and reports began to circulate stating that Moshe had called into a radio show to warn people about a biological weapon that was being prepared by Baxter International's Ukraine plant that would be spread via a flu vaccine and would cause a plague upon it's release.

Moshe's identity as a microbiologist does seem to be verifiable, and Baxter certainly does have a presence in the Ukraine, as this page with Baxter's contact information for it's Ukraine office confirms.

Whether Moshe's claims have any basis in truth is up for debate, however, it now seems an incredible coincidence that he fingered Ukraine as the location for a specific outbreak.
Martial Law Declared In Ukraine Over Mystery Epidemic


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

H1N1: Polonia no se deja manipular por la OMS y las Farmacéuticas
La ministra de salud de Polonia Ewa Kopacz dijo ayer en conferencia de prensa transmitida por la TVN24, que el gobierno rechaza la vacunación masiva contra la gripe porcina, debido a preocupaciones por la seguridad de las vacunas.
Kopacz dijo que el gobierno basará su decisión de utilizar la vacuna en los datos de ensayos clínicos fiables, pero que de momento estos datos fiables no existían.

_“Hasta el momento ninguna empresa farmacéutica con la que hemos negociado la compra de la vacuna ha sido capaz de proporcionarnos las pruebas de que las vacunas son seguras y no tienen efectos secundarios potenciales”

“¡No voy a trabajar bajo presión! No vamos a pedir las vacunas H1N1 a menos que exista plena prueba de que son completamente seguras”_
Comentario mio: (¿Y aquí son seguras y allí no? JA!:no.

*La Ministra también declaró que no entiende como se está creando tanta alarma con la Gripe Porcina, y sin embargo con la gripe estacional que es mucho mas peligrosa nadie dice nada.*

*Como dice el forero “Lladó” en burbuja.info*

*Pobre mujer, cualquier día de estos tiene un “accidente” de coche. O “se tira” desde un rascacielos. Habrá que estar atentos…*

Poco han tardado desde la EMEA en dar replica a la ministra Polaca, su portavoz Harvey-Allchurch ha acusado a la Ministra Kopacz de populista y de poner en peligro al pueblo polaco, porque según el criterio que utiliza, “terminará de comprar la vacuna en Enero o Febrero, y para entonces la pandemia habrá causado la muerte a niños y mujeres embarazadas”. ( por lo que vemos siguen con la táctica del miedo).

Y poco a tardado el Adjunto en el Ministerio de Salud Polaco Fronczak en contestar a la EMEA –*“En uno de los países que compran una gran cantidad de vacunas, dos personas murieron a causa de H1N1, y cuatro personas por ponerse la vacuna”.* Asimismo, *recordó que* *“En un año la gripe estacional es el sufrimiento de más de mil millones de personas, y alrededor de un millón mueren”.*

Por otro lado el Ministerio Polaco se ha ofrecido a Ucrania para analizar las muestras del virus que les están causando tantas muertes *y que se sospecha que sea el de la Gripe Aviar* (H5N1), y que estos análisis sean hechos en laboratorios independientes.

*Al parecer los laboratorios de la OMS en Londres han dicho que el virus que está causando las muertes en Ucrania es H1N1.*

Como podéis ver, la mentira está alcanzando niveles que no llegábamos a sospechar, pues el mismo ministerio Ucraniano *está catalogando la mayoría de las muertes como Infección Respiratoria Aguda, y los síntomas que han descrito los médicos no tienen nada que ver con los del H1N1.*
http://notemaslaverdad.wordpress.co...eja-manipular-por-la-oms-y-las-farmaceuticas/


----------



## japiluser (6 Nov 2009)

*+ fiabilidades*

Me voy a Polonia a ver si me dan certificado de residencia!
:


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Joder Kirot.
Precisamente estaba pensando en los Polacos e iba a postear esa misma noticia.

Me hizo gracia lo de: _Como dice el forero “Lladó” en burbuja.info_

Almenos parece que sus colegas la apoyan.

A estos no los van a pinchar...


----------



## Deva (6 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> H1N1: Polonia no se deja manipular por la OMS y las Farmacéuticas
> La ministra de salud de Polonia Ewa Kopacz dijo ayer en conferencia de prensa transmitida por la TVN24, que el gobierno rechaza la vacunación masiva contra la gripe porcina, debido a preocupaciones por la seguridad de las vacunas.
> Kopacz dijo que el gobierno basará su decisión de utilizar la vacuna en los datos de ensayos clínicos fiables, pero que de momento estos datos fiables no existían.
> 
> ...



En algún sitio hablaban de peste neumónica..., pero no sé que hay de cierto en la noticia, a ver si alguien tiene información de primera mano. 

Titular: “La peste neumónica se ha cobrado 1.500 vidas en Ucrania” … ¿¿¿ es una broma ??? El Blog de Al Safir


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Votarla a ver si sube a portada:
> Discurso del presidente ucraniano a su pueblo con motivo de la grave epidemia de gripe A en Ucrania [Traducido]



Es evidente que la maquinaria de censura instalada en Menéame ya está actuando contra esa noticia sin contemplaciones. No me había apuntado nunca allí por ver lo manipuladores que son, ahora lo he hecho (superando mi repugnancia :8: ) para votarla y que suba, la gente tiene que saber ésto.


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

Vamos a ver si de una manera u otra estas noticias de la gripe en Ucrania consiguen llegar a portada.
Declarada la ley marcial en Ucrania durante la misteriosa epidemia [ING]


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Vamos a ver si de una manera u otra estas noticias de la gripe en Ucrania consiguen llegar a portada.
> Declarada la ley marcial en Ucrania durante la misteriosa epidemia [ING]



En el flutraker ese ponen 793.174 casos probables en Ucrania!

Y 113 muertes.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Mas informacion rebelde a dia de hoy.

La UE investiga cinco muertes producidas después de recibir la vacuna contra la gripe A - ElConfidencial.com

La UE investiga cinco muertes producidas después de recibir la vacuna contra la gripe A

Gripe A, Unión Europea, Ewa Kopacz

@Ana I. Gracia. - 06/11/2009

Deja tu comentario (115)

Valorado (5/5)Valorado (5/5)Valorado (5/5)Valorado (5/5)Valorado (5/5) (5/5 | 29 votos)

Cinco europeos han muerto poco tiempo después de ser vacunados contra la gripe A. La alarma se disparó cuando uno de ellos falleció apenas unos minutos después de recibir la dosis. El viceministro de Salud del Parlamento ha sido quien ha alertado a la Unión Europea de estos casos –fuentes no oficiales apuntan a que se trata de cuatro suecos y un suizo- y el de 190 enfermeras más que han presentado reacciones alérgicas “demasiado complicadas” tras haber recibido la vacuna contra el virus H1N1. Para quitarle hierro al asunto, el viceministro barajó una posibilidad: “Podrían haber muerto por otras complicaciones”.



A lo que no ha hecho mención el mandatario pero sí le ha preguntado la ministra polaca de Sanidad, Ewa Kopacz, es si las vacunas se han fabricado tan rápido que tal vez no hayan pasado los controles que necesita cualquier vacuna que llegue al mercado y si se han verificado los efectos secundarios que podría provocar su administración.



*Kopacz no ha perdido el tiempo para lanzar a la Unión Europea, una a una, las razones por las que Polonia todavía no ha comprado vacunas contra el nuevo virus: “¿Por qué no se especifica la composición de estas vacunas? *¿Por qué no se ha facilitado un informe con sus efectos secundarios, como tienen todas las vacunas? ¿No los tiene o es que tal vez no se han comprobado? ¿Por qué los fabricantes no quieren lanzar ellos mismos la vacuna al mercado si es tan maravillosa? Los distribuidores que compran la vacuna no disponen de ningún estudio que detalle meticulosamente la composición de estas dosis”. Asimismo, Kopacz pregunta a la UE por qué autorizó la distribución de tres vacunas como válidas y cada una de ellas muestra una cantidad de sustancias activas distintas. “¿Cuál es mejor? ¿Las tres producen la misma inmunidad frente al virus? ¿Cómo pueden producir el mismo efecto si no tienen la misma cantidad de sustancias activas?”.



Polonia ha optado por prevenir antes que curar. "Vamos a utilizar el tiempo para examinar cuidadosamente si la vacuna es fiable o no". Kopacz pone de ejemplo a su país vecino, Alemania, que compró 50 millones de dosis y sólo ha usado diez. "¿Es realmente necesario comprar tantas dosis?", deja en el aire. *Fuentes no oficiales dicen que Suecia ya ha restringido el acceso a las vacunas a la espera de que se administre en otros países europeos y se puedan comparar los resultados.*_... prueba tu primero... _El Parlamento europeo dice que analizar el caso de las enfermeras podría ayudar a desentrañar este extraño misterio médico. En España, la mitad de los médicos no quieren vacunarse y una monja benedictina de Barcelona dio la vuelta al país en forma de video que desmontaba, de forma científica y divulgativa, todo el negocio montado en torno a este virus. El calendario de vacunación está fijado para dentro de diez días. ¿Quién se atreverá a vacunarse el primero?


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)




----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

<strong>Proveedor de la vacuna contra la gripe porcina tiene que devolver millones</strong>

El gigante farmacéutico Baxter acusado de sobrecarga programas de Medicaid 

Una empresa que produce vacunas contra la gripe porcina para el Reino Unido ha pagado millones de libras en fuera de un acuerdo judicial tras ser acusado de fraude que la sobrecarga de los medicamentos.

Baxter, el gigante farmacéutica de los EE.UU., llegó a por lo menos siete asentamientos grandes en los últimos 12 meses, algunos de ellos de millones de dólares. La empresa había sido acusado de fraude en medio de acusaciones de que había encarecido los medicamentos hasta en un 1.300%.

La revelación se produce días después de la vacuna de Baxter, CELVAPAN H1N1, tuvo la aprobación de la Agencia Europea de Medicamentos y suscitar temores sobre los costes crecientes de la pandemia de la gripe porcina. Las vacunas se prevé que costará al gobierno 155 millones de EUR en los próximos cuatro años.

Baxter se vio envuelto en un litigio prolongado después de ser acusado de fraude sobrecarga de Medicaid, el programa de salud de EE.UU. que ofrece una red de seguridad para las familias más pobres. Los ejecutivos de la compañía pagó US $ 2 millones para el gobierno del estado de Kentucky de este año. JJack Conway, el Fiscal General de Kentucky, dijo: "Todo esto podría haberse evitado fácilmente si Baxter ... había hecho lo que exige la ley: informe de precios de la verdad.

"Los contribuyentes están pagando la factura de estos inflados precios de los medicamentos, y mi oficina está tratando de recuperar el dinero que el programa de Medicaid perdidas como consecuencia de este engaño y pago en exceso".

Medicaid se basa en los precios medios publicados por mayor (AWP) para calcular el costo de los medicamentos que las compañías farmacéuticas a continuación, proporcionar a un precio reducido. Sin embargo, varios estados de EE.UU. han acusado a una serie de empresas farmacéuticas de los planes anuales de trabajo sumamente sobreinflados.Otros siete estados han llegado a acuerdos con Baxter: Texas, Alabama, California, Hawaii, Alaska, Illinois y Wisconsin.

En mayo, Baxter fue uno de los seis fabricantes de productos farmacéuticos que se acordó pagar US $ 89 millones para el estado de Alabama. En febrero de este año Baxter pagó US $ 1,1 millones a Wisconsin. Hace tres años, la compañía acordó pagar $ 8,5 millones a Texas.

Baxter fue una de las cinco compañías que pagan las autoridades del estado de California $ 22.5m a raíz de acusaciones de fraude de Medicaid, y la compañía también pagó 400.000 dólares a Hawai. En Alaska, Baxter acordó pagar una indemnización para resolver una reclamación judicial. La empresa también se enfrenta a una acción judicial en Mississippi. Illinois ha recuperado $ 6.8m de Baxter, según los informes.

A pesar del escándalo, Baxter fue una de las dos empresas de la adjudicación del contrato para producir 132 millones de dosis de vacuna para Gran Bretaña. La otra compañía, GlaxoSmithKline, recibió una "opinión positiva" de su medicamento, Pandemrix, el mes pasado. Gran Bretaña se había ordenado suficiente vacuna contra la gripe porcina para dar a cada persona dos dosis. El creciente costo de las vacunas ha llevado a las preocupaciones de los políticos, pero el Departamento de Salud y las compañías farmacéuticas se han negado a decir exactamente cómo el coste de cada vacuna.

Norman Lamb, portavoz liberal-demócrata de la salud, escribió a la Oficina Nacional de Auditoría en julio de preguntar si el contrato con GSK representado valor para el dinero. La Oficina Nacional de Auditoría ha respondido y es ampliamente satisfecho con el acuerdo, según los informes.

Sir Liam Donaldson, médico jefe del gobierno, dijo que aunque la gripe porcina podría causar complicaciones potencialmente mortales Gran Bretaña podría haber tenido un "golpe de suerte" con una segunda oleada de la enfermedad fueron menores de lo esperado.

Una portavoz de Baxter dijo que acuerdos similares con estados de EE.UU. han sido pagados por muchas otras compañías de drogas de los EE.UU. y se explican por el sistema de compras inusuales empleados por el sistema de Medicare. 
"Baxter fue de ninguna manera tratando de engañar al sistema y ha actuado de manera responsable, legal y transparente. Continuaremos trabajando estrechamente con las autoridades británicas", dijo. 

Traduccción por google y corregida (un poco) por mi

Fuente: Mi querida amiga Alicia y... <a href="http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/oct/11/swine-flu-vaccine-baxter"><strong>The guardian.co.uk The Observer</strong></a>


----------



## tentenelaire (6 Nov 2009)

*Sensacional artículo de Trinity a Tierra
*
*La plaga neumónica que asola Ucrania*

Las autoridades ucranianas siguen negando que esto sea una plaga neumónica, e insisten en que se trata de gripe, neumonía y SARS pero mucha gente lo llama así “plaga”, “plaga neumónica”.
El mensaje del presidente pidiendo ayuda de exterior para luchar contra el virus, refuerza la sospecha de que no se trata de una gripe.

Según datos oficiales del Ministerio de Salud a 5 de Noviembre, hay casi 250.000 personas con una enfermedad pulmonar desconocida. De ellos, más de 90.000 son niños. El total de personas que han muerto, según cifras oficiales, es de 61 y 130 se están mueriendo.
*
Muchos ucranianos creen que Ucrania ha sido infectada con una plaga neumónica por una organización terrorista rusa y/o el FSB (servicios secretos) de Rusia, empleando armas bacteriológicas para desestabilizar la situación, como pretexto para una agresión armada de Rusia a Ucrania. *

Según datos no oficiales, la tasa de mortalidad en Ucrania causada por la plagua neumónica es mucho más alta que lo que anuncian las cifras oficiales.
*
Según datos no oficiales, “en Ucrania, durante la pasada semana han muerto más de 1500 personas”.* Y los propios doctores han comenzado a hablar de “plaga neumónica”, que va acompañada *de fiebre alta, quemazón en el pecho, deseo de beber algo frío, nauseas…* Todos esos síntomas son terribles y la gente muere en pocos días.


Por otro lado, los medios de comunicación han reportado que el virus se está extendiendo en Ucrania y ya ha alcanzado la región de Odessa. Al menos una mujer ha muerto en la región de Odessa, y la gripe porcina no fue confirmada, por lo que todo apunta a que se trata de la misma plaga neumónica que asola el resto de Ucrania.
Un doctor de una clínica privada en Odessa ha afirmado que la plaga ha mutado y ha llegado a Odessa.
El pánico se ha extendido por la ciudad, y es tan grande que la gente prefiere quedarse en su casa con pan y agua. Falta elemental ácido ascórbico e inhaladores y muchos otros productos de primera ayuda médica.

El silencio impuesto por las autoridades, que han llegado incluso a encarcelar a un blogero de 30 años por “extender rumores y miedo en la población” por lo que, si es declarado culpable tendrá que ir a la cárcel y/o pagar una multa 15 veces superior al salario minimo, obliga a que la información vaya cayendo con cuentagotas a través de los relatos de personas residentes en la región o con amigos y familiares en la región. Los doctores tienen miedo a hablar y los pocos que lo hacen no permiten que se mencione su nombre o responsabilidad oficial.
Doctores de Odessa aseguran que “las autoridades dicen ahora que ha muerto una persona de plaga neumónica y créanme, hay muchos más”.
“Me he encontrado con amigos del Oeste de Ucrania, y los doctores aseguran que los pulmones de muerto estaban negros. Y quizás, esto no es la gripe, sino plaga neumónica”. Bueno, si esto es en verdad una plaga, las noticias no lo van a decir por ahora, y realmente se trata de un tasa de mortalidad del 100%, según los datos recogidos durante 1950-1994 por los servicios de salud americanos, donde tuvieron que atender a un brote de este tipo de plaga”.

Cada día que pasa la situación se vuelve más y más negra, algunos blogeros que aun pueden escribir dicen:
“El número de muertos no deja de crecer. Los servicios de salud no pueden atender a los enfermos y afectados”.
*Todo lo que se recibe de allí habla de un problema muy serio que está afectando a Ucrania.* La atmósfera general recuerda a los días posteriores del accidente de Chernobyl, alrededor del cual se vivió parecido movimiento de secretismo por parte de las fuentes oficiales.
“La policía de tráfico de las regiones occidentales no permite el transporte hacia el este del pais. La gente corre despavorida, es terrible”, aseguran los testigos.

Según los comentarios de fuentes oficiales “la informacion sobre los retenes en el país para el control del tráfico y personas no está confirmado, pero no hay que descartar este tipo de acciones”.
A varios minutos en tren de Kiev, la capital, se han decretado cuarentenas ; en Kiev, aun no. Las azafatas y personal de vuelo llevan guantes y máscaras todo el tiempo. E*l cuadro clínico que se produce es de altas temperaturas (40º) y daño hemorrágico pulmonar que se produce de forma muy rápida sin periodo aparente de incubación.*
*Hay que recordar que este verano en una ciudad china* se declaró oficialmente una plaga neumónica y sólo fueron reportadas 3 muertes, la ciudad fue puesta en cuarentena y no se reportó nada más sobre el asunto.
*
¿Cuántos han muerto realmente*? Esta claro que hay un intento por parte de las autoridades de ocultar las cifras reales. La razón para la sospecha, es obivia; si entran (cifras oficiales) más de 200.000 enfermos a los hospitales, *¿cómo es posible que mueran sólo 60*? Incluso la tasa de mortalidad en casos de gripe no aguda es mucho más alta, y en ese caso, sería de al menos 500 muertos. Las cifras no cuadran.
* 
En este momento, en los lugares donde la plaga está golpeando más duro ( Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk, Lviv, Lutsk) los doctores no tienen permiso para registrar las causas reales de muerte ni señalar a los síntomas de plaga neumónica.* Las muertes sonn registradas como resultado de ataques al corazón u otras complicaciones.
Las zonas afectadas por la enfermedad o en cuarentana no han hecho más que extenderse. *Filmar escenas, tener contactos con la prensa, hacer fotos de la zonas donde se está produciendo el epicentro de la catástrofe sanitaria no está permitido.*

Un mensaje recibido de Ternopil: “Tengo miedo, el vecino de arriba ha muerto. Llamé a mi compañero de clase que es un doctor, no quiere hablar de nada, pero dice que ella también tiene miedo. Quizás esto sea una especie de virus mutado”.

Según la *Ukrainian News Agency “Fraza *“ha sido confirmado al 100% que se trata de Plaga Neumónica lo que hay en Ucrania”
*
Esta agencia asegura que “los médicos jefe de las instituciones médicas han recibido instrucciones de no mostrar pánico, refutar la información acerca de la plagua, y hablar sólo de gripe”.*

Les han requerido distribuir máscaras en las instituciones sanitarias con 8 niveles de protección y trajes de protección anti plaga. También hay una orden informal de no permitir visitas a los pacientes.
Según “Fraza” , “hoy la plaga neumónica de Ucrania corre en paralelo con la gripe porcina. La plaga ha matado, oficialmente, a 60 personas y la gripe a 14″.

Sin embargo, el ministerio de Salud de Ucrania asegura que hay un solo muerto del H1N1 de “California”, y 22 casos registrados de enfermos del H1N1.

“La situación es compleja e impredecible por la tendencia del H1N1 a mutar”, dijo el Vice Ministro de Sanidad el Sr. Lazoryshynets el lunes 2 de noviembre.

En Stanislav (región de Ivano-Frankivsk) el 2 de noviembre se decretó el nivel de riesgo epidemiológico más elevado y todas las instituciones educativas están en cuarentena hasta al menos el 20 de noviembre.
*
Según las últimas cifras oficiales, hoy en Ucrania hay 255.000 casos registrados de gripe y SARs de os cuales 15000 han sido hospitalizados. *

Un grupo especial de monitorización está estudiando medidas anti-epidemiológicas para aplicar a la estación de trenes de Kiev, la estación central de autobuses y el aeropuerto internacional “Borispol”.
Epidemiólogos polacos llegaron ayer a Ucrania para tomar muestras de los pacientes ucranianos y analizar el virus.

Fuentes: Kavkaz Center 
Fuentes: Kavkaz Center 

*¿Qué es la plaga neumónica?*

_*Yersinia Pestis,* el virus que causa la plaga neumónica, una de las tres tipos de plaga existentes_

La plaga neumónica la causa una bacteria llamada Yersinia pestis. Es más virulenta que la plaga bubónica, la difrencia entre las tres versiones de plaga es la localización de la infección. La plaga afecta a los pulmones.
la plaga neumónica primaria resulta de la inhalación de gotas infectadas y puede ser transmitida de humano a humano sin involucración alguna de los animales o plantas. La plaga neumónica tiene una muy alta tasa de mortalidad.

Sigue leyendo y vídeos: *La plaga neumónica que asola Ucrania *


----------



## Garrapatez (6 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Se curarán todos milagrosamente después de las elecciones y los que queden enfermos pasarán a llamar por su verdadero nombre a sus respectiva enfermedades.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Se curarán todos milagrosamente después de las elecciones y los que queden enfermos pasarán a llamar por su verdadero nombre a sus respectiva enfermedades.




Y en cuanto vean que su economía se va más al garete con tantas cuarentenas, se dejarán de tonterias con tanta manipulación.
Igualico que en México :fiufiu:, hacemos unas elecciones y aprobamos el consumo de maría.


----------



## Condotiero007 (6 Nov 2009)

Decir que extraoficialmente han muerto 1500 personas me parece una burrada de las gordas...mi vecina del quinto dice que son 15000...pero gallinas


----------



## Ohete (6 Nov 2009)

Ahora cualquier enfermedad es gripe A. Igualmente, cualquier acción violenta es cosa de Al Qaeda. ¿Me seguís?


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Parece que ya van por los 800.000 infectados... cómo curran esos tíos. A este paso dentro de dos días van a tener que volver a empezar a contagiarse.

FluTracker - H1N1 Swine Flu and Influenza Outbreak Tracking from Rhiza Labs


----------



## Gliese (6 Nov 2009)

Recopilando un poco de iformacion sobre Ucrania y las vacunas

*En 2008 :*

*Más de 90 hospitalizados después de vacunación contra el sarampión en Ucrania oriental *
*12:4018/05/2008*

KIEV, 18 may (RIA Novosti) - Un total de 92 personas, entre ellas 87 niños, fueron hospitalizados en el este de Ucrania a partir de la madrugada del domingo después de la vacunación contra el sarampión.

El 13 de mayo, un adolescente de 17 años de edad murió después de la inoculación contra el sarampión en la región de Donetsk. Dos días después, más de 60 personas en el este de Ucrania fueron hospitalizados con posterioridad a la vacunación. Un total de más de 20.000 personas en la región recibieron la misma vacuna. 

El presidente de Ucrania, Viktor Yushchenko, dijo que estaba preocupado por la muerte del joven y exigieron del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania a tomar todas las medidas para prevenir estos casos en el futuro. 

*Por ahora, inmunización contra el sarampión se ha detenido en Ucrania. *

Over 90 hospitalized after measles vaccination in east Ukraine | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire
--------------------------------------------------------------
*En 2009 : *

*El miedo a las vacunas amenaza la salud en Ucrania 
Publicado 3/25/2009* 6:37 PM|Comentarios 15 |Recomendar 6 E-mail | Salvar | Imprimir | 


KIEV, Ucrania (AP) -El miedo generalizado a los efectos secundarios de las vacunas en Ucrania ha provocado una fuerte caída de la vacunacion que podrían resultar en brotes de enfermedad que se extiendan más allá de la ex república soviética.

*Cientos de miles de ucranianos se han negado a vacunarse* contra enfermedades como la difteria, paperas, polio, hepatitis B, tuberculosis, tos ferina y otras de este año, según estimaciones oficiales.* Las autoridades han cancelado una campaña de vacunación* contra el sarampión y la rubéola respaldada por la ONU y financiado por el filántropo Ted Turner, y *tendrá que recoger e incinerar casi 9 millones de dosis utilizadas en los próximos meses*.

"Nunca pensé que vería el día en que vacunas perfectamente buenas serían destruidas", dijo Michael Bociurkiw, portavoz de UNICEF.

De todo el mundo, funcionarios de salud dicen que están luchando con las consecuencias de los temores de que la vacuna sea vista injustificadamente como peligrosa.

*En 2003, los imanes en el norte de Nigeria fomentaron un boicot de vacunas contra la poliomielitis alegando que eran un complot occidental para hacer que los musulmanes estériles o infectar con el VIH. Las autoridades de Indonesia están discutiendo un plan para poner fin a la inmunización infantil contra una serie de enfermedades por los temores de que las compañías farmacéuticas extranjeras están utilizando el país como un campo de pruebas. Hay un movimiento incipiente de los padres por conseguir exenciones de las leyes anteriores de vacunación escolar*, lo que es visto como parte responsable de un aumento en los casos de sarampión EE.UU..

Los expertos culpan a la alarma de Ucrania en la mala gestión del gobierno e irresponsable de los medios de comunicación una campaña de vacunación en marcha después de la muerte de mayo de un joven de 17 años de edad que habían recibido una inyección combinada contra el sarampión y la rubéola.

Los activistas, incluidos los miembros de las industrias de la curación homeopática y alternativa culpó de su muerte a la vacunación. Autoridades ucranianas dijeron que necesitaban investigar y detener la campaña de revacunación 9 millones ucranianos 16-29 años de edad contra el sarampión - una de las principales causas de muerte en la infancia - y la rubéola, que puede causar defectos de nacimiento graves.

*El Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania y la Organización Mundial de la Salud concluyó que el niño murió de un shock séptico de una infección bacteriana relacionada con la vacuna*. Sin embargo, el ministerio decidió el mes pasado poner fin a la campaña de revacunación, diciendo que ya no había tiempo suficiente para administrar las vacunas antes de que expiren este verano y que la gente se negaría los disparos.

"Esto amenaza con conducir a un aumento en el número de enfermedades infecciosas", dijo Lyudmyla Mukharskaya.

Si Ucrania no puede revacunar al menos el 95% de los cerca de 9 millones de personas que recibieron vacunas contra la deficiencia de los años 90, según UNICEF, la próxima erupción podría ser aún mayor.

"Hay preocupación de que la enfermedad del sarampión podría ser exportado a otros países europeos donde los ucranianos viajar", Bociurkiw dijo.

Vaccine scare threatens health in Ukraine - USATODAY.com
------------------------------------------------

*En Polonia Julio de 2008:*

*Las personas sin hogar mueren después de ensayo de la vacuna contra la gripe aviar en Polonia*
*Publicado: 4:37 PM BST 02 de julio 2008*

El personal médico, de la ciudad del norte de Grudziadz, están siendo investigado por los ensayos médicos en 350 personas pobres y sin hogar el año pasado, que según los fiscales dicen, participaron en el ensayo de una vacuna no probado para el virus altamente contagioso.

*Las autoridades afirman que las presuntas víctimas recibieron £ 1.2 por la prueba de lo que pensaban que era una vacuna contra la gripe convencional, pero, según los investigadores, era en realidad una droga anti-influenza aviar.*

El director de un centro para personas sin hogar de Grudziadz, Mieczyslaw Waclawski, dijo a un periódico polaco que el año pasado, 21 personas murieron en su centro, una cifra muy por encima de la media de unos ocho años.

Aunque las autoridades aún tienen que demostrar un vínculo directo entre las muertes y las actividades del personal médico, el ministro de Salud de *Polonia, Ewa Kopacz, ha dicho que los médicos y enfermeras que no debería volver a su profesión. 

"Es en interés de todos los médicos que los que son responsables de esto son castigados", agregó el ministro.*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/poland/2235676/Homeless-people-die-after-bird-flu-vaccine-trial-in-Poland.html


Segun leí en los periodicos de Ucrania el 75% de la población No pensaba vacunarse contra la gripe A, viendo los antecedentes que he posteado arriba, no me llama la atención. 

Ya hay profesionales de la medicina recomendando a la gente no vacunarse en medio de una epidemia, y han advertido al gobierno ucraniano que, de realizar una vacunación masiva, las consecuencias serían muy graves.

Habrá que ver que pasa, porque:
- Por un lado, si es una cuestión política de cara a las elecciones, no veo que pueda salirles bien la jugada, ya que una pandemia no resulta una buena carta de "presentación" para ningún gobierno.
A menos que pretendan un golpe de estado encubierto.
- Por otro lado, declarada la epidemia sería contraproducente vacunar a la población. Y si no se trata de gripe A, tampoco serviría para nada la vacuna, con lo cual le arruinan el pastel a las farmaceuticas y eso lo veo "extraño", como minímo. ienso:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Se curarán todos milagrosamente después de las elecciones y los que queden enfermos pasarán a llamar por su verdadero nombre a sus respectiva enfermedades.



Una parte de mi piensa que estás en lo correcto, al menos lo tengo cómo una posibilidad. Ya tuvimos la experiencia de México, primero era la hecatombe y luego... moscas. Lo que sí es seguro y está fuera de toda duda es que es una maniobra con intenciones políticas, lo que ocurre es que falta por definir si en ésta "guerra" la munición es de fogueo o real.


----------



## wolf45 (6 Nov 2009)

no tengo el link, pero han muerto 5 personas, nada mas inyectar la '''vacuna'''???


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Una parte de mi piensa que estás en lo correcto, al menos lo tengo cómo una posibilidad. Ya tuvimos la experiencia de México, primero era la hecatombe y luego... moscas. Lo que sí es seguro y está fuera de toda duda es que es una maniobra con intenciones políticas, lo que ocurre es que falta por definir si en ésta "guerra" la munición es de fogueo o real.



La gran diferencia y que nos debería indignar, es ¿cuándo nos han tomado el pelo?, ¿ahora o antes?

porque... tuvimos que tragarnos la gripe mejicana hasta en la sopa (con todas sus cifras maquilladas), y no han dicho ni palabra de un suceso que decuplica las cifras de entonces, seguramente igual de falsas... ¿pero por qué no les interesa ahora?


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Habrá que ver que pasa, porque:
> - Por un lado, si es una cuestión política de cara a las elecciones, no veo que pueda salirles bien la jugada, ya que una pandemia no resulta una buena carta de "presentación" para ningún gobierno.
> A menos que pretendan un golpe de estado encubierto.
> - Por otro lado, declarada la epidemia sería contraproducente vacunar a la población. Y si no se trata de gripe A, tampoco serviría para nada la vacuna, con lo cual le arruinan el pastel a las farmaceuticas y eso lo veo "extraño", como minímo. ienso:



El interes esta en acojonar al resto de Europa, que tampoco parece querer vacunarse.

En cuanto los massmedia hagan propaganda de que en Ucrania han sufrido un desastre sanitario por no vacunarse contra la gripe cerda, esperan que la mayoria de gente vaya corriendo a vacunarse.

Como ya he posteado antes, la cuestion politica en Ucrania me parece insignificante. Se quiere vacunar con veneno a toda la poblacion mundial posible y la mejor forma es acojonandolos. Si para eso hay que atentar contra la salud de los habitantes de Ucrania, se hace y listos.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> La gran diferencia y que nos debería indignar, es ¿cuándo nos han tomado el pelo?, ¿ahora o antes?
> 
> porque... tuvimos que tragarnos la gripe mejicana hasta en la sopa (con todas sus cifras maquilladas), y no han dicho ni palabra de un suceso que decuplica las cifras de entonces, seguramente igual de falsas... ¿pero por qué no les interesa ahora?



Lo de Mejico no funciono, los euorpeos son escepticos respecto a la vacuna, ahora hay que tomar medidas de mayor calado como envenenar a un buen puñado de ucranianos y extender la notici que ha sido culpa de la gripe cerda y que se pueden evitar estas muertes vacunandonos y metiendonos tamiflu via rectal.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Lo de Mejico no funciono, los euorpeos son escepticos respecto a la vacuna, ahora hay que tomar medidas de mayor calado como envenenar a un buen puñado de ucranianos y extender la notici que ha sido culpa de la gripe cerda y que se pueden evitar estas muertes vacunandonos y metiendonos tamiflu via rectal.



¿Y por qué no aprovechar el exponencial incremento desde el principio si lo que quieren crear es alarma social?

Lo tienen a huevo, pero me parece que hay gato encerrado.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

wolf45 dijo:


> no tengo el link, pero han muerto 5 personas, nada mas inyectar la '''vacuna'''???



Lo dejó uno antes (perdón por mi mala memoria)

Éste es La UE investiga cinco muertes producidas después de recibir la vacuna contra la gripe A


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Este link posteado mas atras esta muy bien, tiene bastante contenido conspiranoico despues de la noticia de cabecera.

La plaga neumónica que asola Ucrania


----------



## Zhukov (6 Nov 2009)

Pero bueno, ¿qué cojones está pasando allí? Mi esposa habla por Skype con su familia y amigos, y me dicen que en Crimea no hay todavía ningún caso, pero que está llegando gente de Ucrania huyendo de la epidemia para refugiarse. :8:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no aprovechar el exponencial incremento desde el principio si lo que quieren crear es alarma social?



La tasa de mortandad en Ucrania no ha variado, sigue siendo la normal. 

Los ucranianos no son tontos, es mas, son mas vivos que lso españoles porque el idiota allí no sobrevive.

Todos saben perfectamente de que va el tema.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> La gran diferencia y que nos debería indignar, es ¿cuándo nos han tomado el pelo?, ¿ahora o antes?
> 
> porque... tuvimos que tragarnos la gripe mejicana hasta en la sopa (con todas sus cifras maquilladas), y no han dicho ni palabra de un suceso que decuplica las cifras de entonces, seguramente igual de falsas... ¿pero por qué no les interesa ahora?



Pienso que en todo momento y desde siempre nos están tomando el pelo. En tanto al silencio informativo (que de tanto, ya es un grito sordo) tendremos que esperar a ver a que se debe. Lo más probable es que esperen a que la cosa sea insalvable y la catástrofe escandalosa, entonces ya nadie querrá quedarse sin vacunar.

Pienso que hay dos sucesos que han modificado los planes (me temo yo que eugenésicos) de ésta gente: 

1º la buena mano de nuestro técnico favorito de laboratorio en República Checa, que levantó la liebre e impidió la epidemia en Europa. Espero que nadie dude de que de no descubrirse habría sido tremenda y mortífera.

2º Lo que advirtió Joseph Moshe sobre las intenciones de Baxter en Ucrania a través del programa de radio True Ott, que no los ha frenado pero los ha puesto en evidencia y sí quizá hayan modificado los planes, porque según aquel testimonio, se iba ha trasmitir a través de la vacunación estacional (me corregís si me equivoco por favor).

¿Que han hecho ahora? soltarla de otra forma, no sé cómo, quizá con aviones, quizá en el metro, no lo sé, o incluso es lo que dice Putin (el de aquí) que es todo un montaje paranoico pero que en definitiva termina sirviendo para lo mismo.

En fin, se admiten ideas.

Para posteriores reclamaciones si lo de la vacuna termina haciendo daño a alguien:

Lista de listos


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no aprovechar el exponencial incremento desde el principio si lo que quieren crear es alarma social?
> 
> Lo tienen a huevo, pero me parece que hay gato encerrado.



Creo que no lo tienen tan controlado como esperaban. Sin entrar en lo del Joseph Moshe, que pinta muy gordo.

Los Polacos no se han mordido la lengua y la tia buenorra de la primera ministra ucraniana recomienda metodos tradicionales contra la gripe en vez de vacunarse. ienso:
Precisamente esto de la tiabuenorra, se le ha atragantado al presidente que quiere pasarse su constitucion por el forro y que se haga en el pais lo que el diga, es decir, vacunar y vacunar.

A parte, alguien sabe como se puede descargar el hilo del foro completo? Hay cantidad de links interesantes y son casi mil mensajes. Pasar pagina por pagina y hacer copypaste es un curro de varias horas.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Haré mejor la pregunta porque parece que da lugar a equívocos.

¿Si los medios lo que quieren es crear pánico? ¿por qué no utilizan el exponencial incremento de las cifras oficiales de Ucrania?

En este país la gente no es demasiado lista, harían cola para vacunarse.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pienso que en todo momento y desde siempre nos están tomando el pelo. En tanto al silencio informativo (que de tanto, ya es un grito sordo) tendremos que esperar a ver a que se debe. Lo más probable es que esperen a que la cosa sea insalvable y la catástrofe escandalosa, entonces ya nadie querrá quedarse sin vacunar.
> 
> Pienso que hay dos sucesos que han modificado los planes (me temo yo que eugenésicos) de ésta gente:
> 
> ...



Es una buena explicación. Pero creo que pese a lo que creemos, no somos tantos los que queremos informarnos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Si los medios lo que quieren es crear pánico? ¿por qué no utilizan el exponencial incremento de las cifras oficiales de Ucrania?



Porque aquí ya estamos de vuelta chaval, la gente tiene un límite y se ha tocado.

Y sobre todo la monjita de interné que ha puesto a la menestra en su sitio...


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Creo que no lo tienen tan controlado como esperaban. Sin entrar en lo del Joseph Moshe, que pinta muy gordo.
> 
> Los Polacos no se han mordido la lengua y la tia buenorra de la primera ministra ucraniana recomienda metodos tradicionales contra la gripe en vez de vacunarse. ienso:
> Precisamente esto de la tiabuenorra, se le ha atragantado la presidente que quiere pasarse su constitucion por el forro y que se haga en el pasi lo que el diga, es decir, vacunar y vacunar.



Lo único que arroja alguna esperanza, es, que como tú dices, hay voces discrepantes.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Que han hecho ahora? soltarla de otra forma, no sé cómo, quizá con aviones, quizá en el metro, no lo sé, o incluso es lo que dice Putin (el de aquí) que es todo un montaje paranoico pero que en definitiva termina sirviendo para lo mismo.



Pues el camino más fácil, menos costoso y que comporta menos riesgo de ser atrapado con las manos en la masa: ese aparatito que nos ordena lo que tenemos que hacer, pensar y odiar desde el mismo salón de nuestro hogar: la televisión.

Epidemia mediática, es suficiente y eficiente, no hace falta complicarse mas.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pero bueno, ¿qué cojones está pasando allí? Mi esposa habla por Skype con su familia y amigos, y me dicen que en Crimea no hay todavía ningún caso, pero que está llegando gente de Ucrania huyendo de la epidemia para refugiarse. :8:



La verdad es que más allá de lo que nos hacen llegar, no sabemos nada. Pero parece que los ucranianos también se acojonan.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> La verdad es que más allá de lo que nos hacen llegar, no sabemos nada. Pero parece que los ucranianos también se acojonan.



Pues no se que ucranianos serán. Los que conozco yo se lo toman con su típico cinismo ganado a base de una larga experiencia con el engaño, la corrupción y la manipulación.

Parece que algunos deseáseis que la ciencia-ficción de una pandemia imposible se haga realidad.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Han metido muchas cagadas.

Lo del laboratorio checoslovaco, la detencion de Joseph Moshe. Y la libre circulacion de informacion por internet, les puede chafar los planes.

En Alemania la television tampoco se corta en publicar el rechazo a la nueva vacuna por parte de medicos y expertos.

Es habitual en las elites con exito, subestimar a la plebe y aqui pueden estar cagandola. No se si se le llama prepotencia.

Sin duda, antes del proximo golpe, se aseguraran de tener internet controlada y que solamente nos enteremos de lo que a las elites les interese.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Vamos a ver una cosa... Si lo que quieren es eliminar a parte de la población mediante la vacuna, el tema no es tan sencillo.

¿cómo lo harían para que con toda esa "supuesta" conciencia popular sobre el tema, no se les echaran encima con los primeros "contratiempos"?


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

Al menos tenemos Internet. Sin esto muchos seguiríamos en la Matrix y felices ajenos a todas estas cosas.


----------



## Deva (6 Nov 2009)

El polvorín puede saltar a la mínima, la gente empieza a estar hasta las pelotas de mentiras y eso sí que los acojona, porque se quedarían sin pastel..., pero lo han intentado, con el tema de la gripe hasta la gente más escéptica con las conspiraciones empezó a tener sus dudas, se han percatado y es evidente que al menos en España han rebajado el nivel de "alarma", reculado, si algo carecteríza a un político es no tener principios, el interés por encima de todo.
Yo tengo clarísimo que van a por internet, es la única forma de tenernos a todos "controlados".


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Han metido muchas cagadas.
> 
> Lo del laboratorio checoslovaco, la detencion de Joseph Moshe. Y la libre circulacion de informacion por internet, les puede chafar los planes.
> 
> ...



Me parece que lo de "capar" internet es un error que no se pueden permitir. Sería mucho peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Significaría que saldríamos a conocernos, a asociarnos, y que ya no tendríamos dudas sobre sus fines.

No cortarán internet.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Vamos a ver una cosa... Si lo que quieren es eliminar a parte de la población mediante la vacuna, el tema no es tan sencillo.
> 
> ¿cómo lo harían para que con toda esa "supuesta" conciencia popular sobre el tema, no se les echaran encima con los primeros "contratiempos"?



yo no estoy tan convencido de que esto sea un intento de eliminacion masiva, mas bien, un paso para conseguir el control. Aunque aqui ya entramos en especulaciones de las que el menda ni puta idea tiene.

Lo que si creo que no es tan especulativo, es en el tema del JM y el laboratorio checo, eso me parece mas bien una evidencia. A partir de aqui, no me queda mas que sospechar y despertar la duda a todo aquel que pueda para que piense por si mismo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Lo dejó uno antes (perdón por mi mala memoria)
> 
> Éste es La UE investiga cinco muertes producidas después de recibir la vacuna contra la gripe A



Ale, ale luego no digan que no están informados :fiufiu:
Lo llevamos avisando hace meses en el hilo de la gripe A, la vacuna sí que causará muertes y daños irreparables en muchas personas :
Hemos aguantado de todo, y lo que queda, pero ahí estamos.
Sólo saldrá a luz un pequeño mundo de todo lo que rodea a esta porquería, y los peores daños serán a largo plazo.
Gracias a todos por buscar enlaces y arrojar un poquito de luz, aunque a veces nos demos tortas entre nosotros. 

Lo siento por los fallecidos.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Es una buena explicación. Pero creo que pese a lo que creemos, no somos tantos los que queremos informarnos.



Se ha hecho mucho ruido Ziberan, la monja ha trascendido una barbaridad las fronteras y ahora que Alish (quien le hizo la entrevista) ha traducido el vídeo al inglés, la cosa todavía se ha de mover más. Que una monja con cara de buena y con ese hablar tan amigable pesa mucho (y conste que yo no soy de iglesia (sí creyente))




PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues el camino más fácil, menos costoso y que comporta menos riesgo de ser atrapado con las manos en la masa: ese aparatito que nos ordena lo que tenemos que hacer, pensar y odiar desde el mismo salón de nuestro hogar: la televisión.
> 
> Epidemia mediática, es suficiente y eficiente, no hace falta complicarse mas.




El asco que sientes por la TV es similar al que yo siento (por lo que veo) y también lo considero muy poderoso para adoctrinar mentes. Me reitero, es muy posible que tengas razón y no haya nada más que un falseo de los diagnósticos de los pacientes que normalmente entran al hospital por otras afecciones, pero... me queda la duda porque ya llevan desde hace tiempo deseando hallar la forma de reducir la población y también de crear un gobierno mundial y se puede conseguir instrumentalizando la pandemia.


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

*Emergencies Ministry Reports 13 Lethal Cases Caused By А(H1N1) Influenza*
As Ukrainian News earlier reported, the ministry of healthcare confirmed two deaths in Kyiv suspected to have been caused by the A(H1N1) virus.
But on November 5, deputy health minister Zinovii Mytnyk said they still had no official confirmation of deaths caused by the А(H1N1) influenza.
(11/06/2009 14:05) 
Ukrainian News

*Flu kills 109 in Ukraine, 14 die of swine flu*
KYIV, November 6 /UKRINFORM/. A total of 762,835 people have caught flu and acute respiratory illnesses in Ukraine, and 32 of them caught swine flu, Ukraine's chief state sanitary doctor Oleksandr Bilovol has said.

"Flu has currently killed 109 people, and 33,979 have been hospitalized," he said.

Bilovol said that 32 swine flu cases had been confirmed at laboratories, with 14 of them having died.

He also said that Donetsk, Kyiv, Chernihiv, Zhytomyr regions and the city of Kyiv had reached the epidemic threshold.

"Kirovohrad and Odesa regions have practically reached the epidemic threshold. Quarantine measures were tightened in Kyiv, Kirovohrad, Dnipropetrovsk regions, and the city of Cherkasy," Bilovol said.

AP



Publications:
Digest news 2009.11.06 15:32:00,
News From Ukraine 2009.11.06 15:32:00,
Ukraine: current events 2009.11.06 15:32:00
Ukrainian and World News: Flu kills 109 in Ukraine, 14 die of swine flu


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Me parece que lo de "capar" internet es un error que no se pueden permitir. Sería mucho peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Significaría que saldríamos a conocernos, a asociarnos, y que ya no tendríamos dudas sobre sus fines.
> 
> No cortarán internet.



Ojala nuestra reaccion fuera esa, pero si sales por la calle a hablar lo que aqui estamos hablando, te encontrarias con 1000 que te tacharan de loco y 1 que alomejor tiene sus dudas.

Internet es un arma que les daña mucho, viste a Rockefeller diciendo que deberia prohibirse internet?


----------



## Deva (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Me parece que lo de "capar" internet es un error que no se pueden permitir. Sería mucho peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Significaría que saldríamos a conocernos, a asociarnos, y que ya no tendríamos dudas sobre sus fines.
> 
> No cortarán internet.



Porque no los dejaremos, el día que lo intenten quedarán al descubierto, pero lo intentarán, no lo dudes...

En el tema de la gripe yo lo ví claro, porque mi padre y su grupo de amigos, (que me tienen incluida en sus mayoritariamente abusurdos e-mails), y que son todos muy cercanos a puestos muy conservadores, (la mayoría felices funcionarios con sillón preferente en matrix), se empezaron a pasar e-mails conspiranoicos del tema de la gripe, flipé cuando lo recibí, yo les facilité el link al tema de la gripe porcina de burbuja.info, y me cachondeé de que empezaran a ser conspiranoicos cuando he tenido mil y una trifulcas con ellos por temas Irak, 11-S, etc..., sobre todo con mi padre con el que dejé de hablar de esos temas, cuando un día me preguntó si estaba en alguna secta ó similar. 
Hace poco salió el tema Irán y dijo, "la gente está muy engañada, con esos países..." y era de esos de "matemos a los moros". 
En fin puede que sean paranoias mías, pero tengo la sensación de que mucha gente empieza a despertar.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Vamos a ver una cosa... Si lo que quieren es eliminar a parte de la población mediante la vacuna, el tema no es tan sencillo.
> 
> ¿cómo lo harían para que con toda esa "supuesta" conciencia popular sobre el tema, no se les echaran encima con los primeros "contratiempos"?



Porque la vacuna no va a matar a nadie (excepto unos pocos), sólo deshacer su sistema inmunológico. Lo demás es esperar a que vallan pillando lo que sea de forma "natural".


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

El hacer a la gente "normal" dudar con todas estas cosas es lo mejor de todo. 
La duda es propio de los escépticos. Y hay mucho por ahí que va de eso pero luego trata estos temas de manera tajante...


----------



## dodaltel (6 Nov 2009)

Que ni vacunación obligatoria, ni gripe, ni bioterrorismo ni conspiraciones. 

Que esto es humo, que la gripe A es una gripe normal y corriente y lo de Ucrania no son más que las muertes de todos los años por enfermedades de todo tipo.

Alguien se cree que los servicios secretos de los países de todo el mundo, se iban a quedar tan tranquilos, si estos virus fuesen deliberadamente puestos en circulación por alguien, ha riesgo de matar a gente útil para el sistema o a dejarlos gravemente heridos, con lo que eso supone en costos sanitarios y el descontrol social que supondría que la gente perdiese a la mitad de su familia?. 

Esto es humo y solo humo para entretener a la gente de la cuestión real y es que tenemos una crisis que durará más de 10 años y a los culpables de esta crisis no les interesa que la gente empiece a fijarse en ellos, así que sacan conspiraciones iluminati, virus o lo que sea, con el apoyo de los medios de comunicación y Hollywood, mientras dure el chaparrón.

¿No os parece raro que precisamente a principios del 2009, cuando estaban cayendo los mayores bancos del mundo y los niveles de desempleo aumentando a niveles record en todos los países, aparece el virus de la gripe A (en pleno verano)?. ¿No es mucha casualidad que en cuestión de meses, aparezca otro virus supuestamente pandemico, cuando la gripe A ya a perdido mucho tirón y apenas nadie habla ya de él?.

¿No os parece raro, que en la casa blanca aparezca en plena crisis, un Negro justiciero, que subliminalmente la gente asocia a Kennedy y que supuestamente va a cambiar USA?. Eso sí, todo sigue igual. Siguen provocando golpes de estado en Suramérica y participando en una guerra absurda, contra un puñado de harapientos en el culo del mundo, para poder robarles su petróleo y tirarle las bombas que están a punto de caducar, eso sí, ahora las bombas solo se las tiran a los malos no como se hacía cuando estaba Bush.

Recordemos como estaba el mundo hace 12 meses. Nada de esto existía, ni virus, ni crisis, ni negros en la casa banca , ni pandemias diezmadoras de la humanidad, ni na de na.

¿Os creéis que estas cosas tan espectaculares están ocurriendo por designio divino, en menos de un año?.

Pues no, esto está ocurriendo para entretener a la tropa y nada más. Si en plena crisis en USA hubiese seguido otro político tipo Bush, la gente se habría organizado por su cuenta y hubiese presionado para que se hubiese hecho un cambio real en USA. Como eso no interesa al poder, sacan a un negro que dice lo que los USANOS quieren oír y listo, todo sigue igual, los que mandan siguen mandando y cuando pasen 10 años o más y la cosa empiece a mejorar, la gente solo verá que empieza a ganar dinero y el pacifismo y demás "tonterías" que consuelan el alma de los desesperados, será olvidado.

Lo repito otra vez, esto es humo para que la gente no se fijen en todo un sistema, que se puso de acuerdo para joder la economía occidental y la jodieron por que les interesó, pero ese es otro tema para otro hilo.

No os preocupéis por lo de la dichosa vacuna, que nadie os la va a querer poner a la fuerza. Por que aunque sea un gran negocio, los países no son tontos y no van a dejar tan alegremente que alguien elimine a su población de contribuyentes así como así. Si quisiesen eliminar a la peña, con soltar virus y demás en la India y Sudamérica ya tendría casi la mitad de la humanidad eliminada.

Mientras las mentiras la sigamos escuchando y pensando que son reales, los de siempre seguirán mandando. Apagad la tele y dejaos de fantasías apocalípticas, que el apocalipsis se pasea por España en forma de 5 millones de personas que dentro de pocos meses no tendrán ni para comer. Empezad a girar vuestras cabecitas hacia los responsables de esta mierda que ya vereis como se empiezan a poner nerviosos de verdad.







Una gran película.

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ATGUWUTH


----------



## Nombre de Usuario (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Creo que no lo tienen tan controlado como esperaban. Sin entrar en lo del Joseph Moshe, que pinta muy gordo.
> 
> Los Polacos no se han mordido la lengua y la tia buenorra de la primera ministra ucraniana recomienda metodos tradicionales contra la gripe en vez de vacunarse. ienso:
> Precisamente esto de la tiabuenorra, se le ha atragantado al presidente que quiere pasarse su constitucion por el forro y que se haga en el pais lo que el diga, es decir, vacunar y vacunar.
> ...



Si tienes Firefox.Instala 

para ver todas las paginas del hilo en una pagina
https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/4925 

Para guardarla y editarla yo uso este otro
https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/427

de nada


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

respecto a cortar o no internet, no puedo creer que "corten" internet.

Pero si que "corten" el acceso a internet o incluso arresten a quien publique ciertas cosas, el resto, seguira utilizando internet de la forma fashion que lo sigue usando.


----------



## Lladó (6 Nov 2009)

Parece un chiste...



> Estados Unidos propone crear en Ucrania un laboratorio especial donde almacenar las cepas más peligrosas de agentes patógenos como el ébola, el cólera, el ántrax... Quieren convertirlo en un centro de recogida de información, diagnóstico y lucha contra las amenazas biológicas. El gobierno ucraniano todavía no ha dado su respuesta.



Google Traductor


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

Cortina de humo.. extraterrestres.. lo que sea con tal de que nosotros no empecemos a echar la culpa a la Élite, a los Rockefeller a estos banqueros... 
Tienen a los políticos delante.. la Gripe -A... 
También lo que sea con tal de no echarnos la culpa a nosotros mismos.. y transformarnos y ver este sistema de una manera más fría y distante dándote cuenta que lo único que importa es que económicamente todo vaya bien y la gente consuma. 
Los demás es un circo.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Que ni vacunación obligatoria, ni gripe, ni bioterrorismo ni conspiraciones.
> 
> Que esto es humo, que la gripe A es una gripe normal y corriente y lo de Ucrania no son más que las muertes de todos los años por enfermedades de todo tipo.
> 
> ...



Tiene todos los visos de ser eso. Pero mucho suponer es pensar que alguien va a hacer nada en un mundo en que los sindicatos forman parte del sistema y la gente está agilipollada.

¿De verdad crees que es necesario?


----------



## Deva (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> respecto a cortar o no internet, no puedo creer que "corten" internet.
> 
> Pero si que "corten" el acceso a internet o incluso arresten a quien publique ciertas cosas, el resto, seguira utilizando internet de la forma fashion que lo sigue usando.



Cuando hablamos de cortar internet nos referimos a eso, no a cerrar el facebook y el hotmail.


----------



## eleztrico (6 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pero bueno, ¿qué cojones está pasando allí? Mi esposa habla por Skype con su familia y amigos, y me dicen que en Crimea no hay todavía ningún caso, pero que está llegando gente de Ucrania huyendo de la epidemia para refugiarse. :8:




Si está llegando la gente y la enfermedad es real pronto lo sabrás. 

Si solamente están asustados por la manipulación mediática en unos días no pasará nada y también lo sabrás. 

Ya nos informarás si haces el favor.


----------



## dodaltel (6 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Parece un chiste...
> 
> 
> 
> Google Traductor



Esto lo hacen para refrescar la idea de que en Ucrania hay un virus muy peligroso y subliminalmente que ellos son los que lo han soltado. Esto es propaganda y nada más.

Nadie se va a ir a un país extranjero a montar un laboratorio tan delicado y peligroso, para que dentro de 2 días en Ucrania, se produzca un cambio de gobierno y se tengan que largar con los tubos de ensayo a otro sitio. Es absurdo, ¿no tienen sitio en su país para montar un laboratorio de armamento biológico?.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

No debemos menospreciar la inteligencia y preparación de los que mandan. Sus intenciones siempre quedarán ocultas.

Son gente extraordinariamente competente, los mejores en cada campo. Y nos manipularán como quieran.

Pero hay que estar atentos a cualquier descuido, y empezar a denunciar cualquier cosa incluso aunque dudemos de su veracidad siendo "oficial", siempre que se pueda usar en su contra.


----------



## Lladó (6 Nov 2009)

La policía de Ucrania detiene a un blogger que informaba de aviones que desinfectaban por la noche y estudiantes muertos en dos ciudades.

HYPERCRYPTON - SBU/UKRAINIAN SECRET SERVICES ARRESTED PANDEMIC BLOGGER...!

El *Gobierno de Ucrania no descarta retrasar las elecciones* hasta Mayo de 2010 si la situación no mejora.

Reuters AlertNet - Ukraine may delay poll because of flu epidemic-TASS

Y una pieza muy importante del rompecabezas que nos faltaba: *en Septiembre de 2009, el Gobierno de Ucrania prohibió la vacuna de la Gripe A después de que murieran varias personas*, la mayoría niños, durante una campaña de vacunación contra la gripe estacional.

Ukraine's flu outbreak shows signs of slowing - Monsters and Critics


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Aparte de todo. Sabemos que vivimos en una mierda de mundo, vale. Pero ¿de verdad no os parece escandaloso e incomprensible que no se haya informado de un incremento (falso o no) del 8000% en una semana (según cifras oficiales) de infectados de un virus?

¿De verdad no es lo más llamativo de este caso?


----------



## dodaltel (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Tiene todos los visos de ser eso. Pero mucho suponer es pensar que alguien va a hacer nada en un mundo en que los sindicatos forman parte del sistema y la gente está agilipollada.
> 
> ¿De verdad crees que es necesario?



Las organizaciones cuando son muy grandes terminan por convertirse en algo que hay que controlar usando la infiltración o la corrupción. Los sindicatos cuanto más grandes, más poder pero también más controlados tienen que estar, por que de lo contrario serian un obstáculo para los intereses de los poseedores del poder real. Así que yo no espero nada de grandes organizaciones, ni sindicales ni de ningún otro tipo. 

Creo que la gente tiene que aprender a comunicarse entre ellos y a pensar por sí mismo, en vez de repetir como loros lo que ven en la TV o leen en el MARCA. El camino está en no creerse nada y siempre buscar la segunda o tercera intención en un suceso o noticia y si no te quieres complicar la vida, limítate a no encender la TV.


----------



## eleztrico (6 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> La policía de Ucrania detiene a un blogger que informaba de aviones que desinfectaban por la noche y estudiantes muertos en dos ciudades.
> 
> HYPERCRYPTON - SBU/UKRAINIAN SECRET SERVICES ARRESTED PANDEMIC BLOGGER...!
> 
> ...



Esto va dando la razón al maestro Dodaltel. :Aplauso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Esto lo hacen para refrescar la idea de que en Ucrania hay un virus muy peligroso y subliminalmente que ellos son los que lo han soltado. Esto es propaganda y nada más.
> 
> Nadie se va a ir a un país extranjero a montar un laboratorio tan delicado y peligroso, para que dentro de 2 días en Ucrania, se produzca un cambio de gobierno y se tengan que largar con los tubos de ensayo a otro sitio. Es absurdo, ¿no tienen sitio en su país para montar un laboratorio de armamento biológico?.




Ya sabes la respuesta pillín. Claro que que tienen sitio

Fort Detrick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Las organizaciones cuando son muy grandes terminan por convertirse en algo que hay que controlar usando la infiltración o la corrupción. Los sindicatos cuanto más grandes, más poder pero también más controlados tienen que estar, por que de lo contrario serian un obstáculo para los intereses de los poseedores del poder real. Así que yo no espero nada de grandes organizaciones, ni sindicales ni de ningún otro tipo.
> 
> Creo que la gente tiene que aprender a comunicarse entre ellos y a pensar por sí mismo, en vez de repetir como loros lo que ven en la TV o leen en el MARCA. El camino está en no creerse nada y siempre buscar la segunda o tercera intención en un suceso o noticia y si no te quieres complicar la vida, limítate a no encender la TV.



Ya, pero no me has respondido, y no quiero romper tu teoría que probablemente es la más lógica, sin duda.

¿Crees que es necesario? Yo creo que no, sinceramente, es lo que me hace dudar de sus intenciones... eso, y lo de Baxter, que parece suficientemente veraz. Hay mucho malthusiano suelto.


----------



## Agropecuario (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Aparte de todo. Sabemos que vivimos en una mierda de mundo, vale. Pero ¿de verdad no os parece escandaloso e incomprensible que no se haya informado de un incremento (falso o no) del 8000% en una semana (según cifras oficiales) de infectados de un virus?
> 
> ¿De verdad no es lo más llamativo de este caso?



Pues si yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, teniendo en cuenta que le venia de perlas para tapar _problemas domesticos_ durante unas semanas/meses. :


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y un cojón; los mejores no están en su lado. Los mejores, NUNCA están con los hijos de puta, por muy poderosos que sean; de hacerlo, no serían los mejores.



No te voy a poner a ti, porque está feo. Pero, si yo fuera de los mejores, no estaría debatiendo con vosotros en un foro.

Uno llega a la conclusión de que el mundo es injusto, principalmente porque lo ha sido con uno mismo.


----------



## monicagt (6 Nov 2009)

Aun estamos con esto. Y sigue sin haber noticas ni en la prensa escrita ni en los informativos. Yo creía que los gobiernos de derechas como el PP eran los que censuraban información, pero veo que este gobierno de socialista no tiene nada.


----------



## Lladó (6 Nov 2009)

Creo que poco a poco voy encajando piezas de lo que ha podido ocurrir en Ucrania. Ahí va el timeline de mi teoría.

-El Gobierno de Ucrania prohíbe la vacuna de la gripe A después de que varias personas mueran a causa de la campaña de vacunación contra la gripe estacional.

-A modo de aleccionamiento, "alguien" suelta una cepa especialmente agresiva de un virus. Comienza la epidemia.

-Saltan los primeros rumores de que no es gripe A, ya que en ciertas personas los síntomas son mucho más graves y muere gente joven en circunstancias bestias (hemorragias, neumonía viríca, etc). Además, la tasa de contagio es altísima. El Gobierno y los médicos lo corroboran: es otro virus.

-Llega la OMS y dice que ahí no pasa nada, que es normal, que sólo es Gripe A.

-Aceptando su derrota, el mismo Gobierno que prohibió la vacuna ahora anima a la población a ponérsela, asegurando que no hay riesgos. También cambian su versión oficial: de "no es el virus H1N1" a "es H1N1, poneos la vacuna". Como mucho, algunas voces se atreven a hablar de "mutación".

-Sus rivales políticos sacan tajada acusando al presidente de falta de previsión, aunque saben muy bien de qué va el tema (como ya dijo el presidente en la famosa carta a la nación: "Todos lo sabíamos").

-Rusia remata la faena ofreciendo ayuda médica, y así favorecer a los partidos pro-rusia de Ucrania en las próximas elecciones.

-El Gobierno intenta salvar los trastos con la amenaza de retrasar las elecciones, a ver si ocurre (hacen que ocurra) un "milagro", se detiene la epidemia y el pueblo los ve como salvadores. (Recordemos que en las últimas encuestas el apoyo al gobierno era de un 4%.)

-El mundo occidental no se moja y sus medios de información callan, no sea que la caguen al haber tantos factores en juego y al final la gente se entere de la verdad.


----------



## monicagt (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No te voy a poner a ti, porque está feo. Pero, si yo fuera de los mejores, no estaría debatiendo con vosotros en un foro.
> 
> Uno llega a la conclusión de que el mundo es injusto, principalmente porque lo ha sido con uno mismo.



Así es, pero yo no diría que el mundo es injusto, sino los hombres. El ser humano se corrompe por un puñado de billetes. Hace siglos sudecía por tierras y posesiones, y hoy día por dinero. Esto será así siempre.


----------



## dodaltel (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Ya, pero no me has respondido, y no quiero romper tu teoría que probablemente es la más lógica, sin duda.
> 
> ¿Crees que es necesario? Yo creo que no, sinceramente, es lo que me hace dudar de sus intenciones... eso, y lo de Baxter, que parece suficientemente veraz. Hay mucho malthusiano suelto.



Quien te dice que lo de Baxter no a sido parte de la escenografía??

No está un poco cogido por los pelos que todo un plan para acabar con media humanidad lo desbarate un técnico de laboratorio?

Yo no me lo creo, las cosas no son tan peliculeras.

Y lo de la detención del tipo ese, que dice ser un experto en armas biológicas, es de chiste. El tío metido dentro del coche durante horas mientras era gaseado (joe que pulmones) a la vez que un helicóptero de la TV lo graba y es retransmitido por la FOX en todos los medios de comunicación USA, para que la gente piense que si le han dado esa paliza es por que el tío llevaba razón en que se pretendía soltar un virus mortal.

Si la CIA por decir una agencia conocida, quisiese callarle la boca a ese señor tiene otros medios para callarle la boca y te aseguro que no lo habríamos visto por la FOX.

Entiendo que tiene su encanto eso de creerse más listos que los demás, por que he visto un vídeo subtitulado de un fulano que dice ser un experto en nosequé y que asegura nosencuantos. Pero Internet es un medio de comunicación muchísimo más manipulable que el resto, ya que con colgar un vídeo en youtube, de una supuesta conspiración y que hemos echo mi primo de 15 años y yo, ya tenemos a miles de copypasteadores digo bloggeros, colgandolos en sub-blogs y dando eco internacional a algo que por que simplemente suena, bien termina siendo de objeto de discusión en cientos de miles de foros, creando una opinión colectiva que ni las más caras campañas publicitarias serían capaces de conseguir.

Todo esto de los virus es para entretenernos y nada más.


----------



## tomasjos (6 Nov 2009)

Dodaltel, según usted ¿ De que hecho o hechos pretenden desviar la atención? Porque la crisis económica es demasiado grande como para que esta historia pueda distraer a nadie.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Quien te dice que lo de Baxter no a sido parte de la escenografía??
> 
> No está un poco cogido por los pelos que todo un plan para acabar con media humanidad lo desbarate un técnico de laboratorio?
> 
> ...



Lo mas facil, es no creerselo.

El tipo, segun dicen, iba hacia la embajada de Israel. O lo detenian en ese momento, o el tipo al sentirse azechado, podria crear mas complicaciones. Que se hace en ese caso? de forma urgente se ordena detenerlo porque es un peligrosos terrorista que amenaza con volar por los aires la casa blanca, y cuando las fuerzas del orden reciben tal intruccion, son como una manada de lobos incontrolable, van a saco y con toda su artilleria.

La cobertura televisiva, en estos casos, es inmediata, antes que lo emita la campetencia. Despues, no se habla mas de ello y listos. Vete tu a saber cuantos sucesos relacionados se han tapado, pero hasta la organizacion mejor preparada, comete errores, y ese, puede ser uno de ellos.

La politica de Ucrania, no creo que deba tener demasiado que ver con el asunto. Baxter ya intento algo similar en Europa y se les pillo en la Rep. Checa. Que mas que desbaratarlo el tecnico de laboratorio, lo desbarata la Monja en su declaracion.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

tomasjos dijo:


> Dodaltel, según usted ¿ De que hecho o hechos pretenden desviar la atención? Porque la crisis económica es demasiado grande como para que esta historia pueda distraer a nadie.



Y por otro lado, los millones de familias que deben "hasta de callarse" creo que ya son conscientes de ello.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> No está un poco cogido por los pelos que todo un plan para acabar con media humanidad lo desbarate un técnico de laboratorio?



Es una de las cosa que también me hace dudar. Las casualidades existen, pero, sí, es llamativo.

También se puede decir que mucha gente coherente se ha jugado su reputación por defenderlo.

No sé, sé que algo está pasando, pero no tengo la capacidad ni la información para asegurar nada.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Nombre de Usuario dijo:


> Si tienes Firefox.Instala
> 
> para ver todas las paginas del hilo en una pagina
> https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/4925
> ...



cojonudo, tiene su rollo para utilizarlo, sobre todo para poner todas las paginas en una sola, pero ya me esta bajando todo el hilo y los enlaces a nivel 1. 

Espero que me quepa en el disco 

Solo he enlazado graficos, si enlazo los videos no me cabe fijo.


----------



## dodaltel (6 Nov 2009)

tomasjos dijo:


> Dodaltel, según usted ¿ De que hecho o hechos pretenden desviar la atención? Porque la crisis económica es demasiado grande como para que esta historia pueda distraer a nadie.



Supongo que con las crisis, vienen irremediablemente los cambios sociales y esos cambios a veces vienen bien a los que mandan y otras mal. Ante la incógnita de poder seguir controlando al personal, se montan estos circos, para que pase el tiempo mientras los motivos que podrían provocar el cambio social dure.

Es decir que supongo que será mejor tener entretenida a la gente pensando en conspiraciones que en por que no tienen ese día para comer o por que llevan 4 años seguidos en el paro.

Durante la guerra fría se usó el tema ovni con parecidos objetivos. Si la población pensaba que podrían morir por culpa de una absurda guerra entre potencias, es posible que la población en USA empezase a pensar en el pacifismo y en que la guerra no era la solución si no el problema. Si tenemos en cuenta que USA vive y a vivido de la guerra, sería un gran problema que la gente en USA pensase en hacerse pacifista, así que sacamos el tema de los ovnis, que supongo que suplantan la figura de dios y que es el calmante al miedo de ser bombardeados con bombas nucleares. Es decir que en el subconsciente colectivo se implanta la idea de que hay fuerzas superiores que pueden evitar una guerra nuclear. 

Recordemos que la gran mayoría de las sectas usan a dios y a los extraterrestres para captar a personas que en su gran mayoría tienen problemas emocionales, es decir que están desesperados. 

De todos modos no tengo información, por que la información solo la tienen unos pocos, como mucho intento pensar con lógica de el porqué ocurren las cosas. Quizás sea cierto que un puñado de colgados satánicos iluminatis quieren eliminar al 90% de la humanidad envenenando vacunas, pero me da a mí, que no, por que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## eleztrico (6 Nov 2009)

monicagt dijo:


> Aun estamos con esto. Y sigue sin haber noticas ni en la prensa escrita ni en los informativos. Yo creía que los gobiernos de derechas como el PP eran los que censuraban información, pero veo que este gobierno de socialista no tiene nada.



ni de gobierno si me apuras


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (6 Nov 2009)

Bueno, ante todo me presento, 

Me llamo Miguel y soy el autor del blog notemaslaverdad, Primero quería daros las gracias por la información que estáis generando sobre este tema.

Me he registrado en burbuja para dejaros este enlace de la embajada francesa en Ucrania, en la que se hacen eco de las informaciones que da el gobierno Ucraniano al respecto, y hacen recomendaciones a los ciudadanos franceses.

GRIPPE A-H1N1 en Ukraine ? Situation et conseils - La France en Ukraine

Un saludo.

No me puedo quedar con vosotros, ahora salgo de viaje, estaré por aquí a partir del martes.

Enhorabuena por el foro.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

No veo los medios de comunicacion convenciendo a la masa de que existe conspiracion alguna. Ni de ataques de Baxter sobre nuestro continente. Somos mas bien cuatro gatos que estamos por aqui y por alla. El circo, no creo que este en lo que aqui estamos exponiendo. el circo, esta fuera.


----------



## Kirot (6 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> La policía de Ucrania detiene a un blogger que informaba de aviones que desinfectaban por la noche y estudiantes muertos en dos ciudades.
> 
> HYPERCRYPTON - SBU/UKRAINIAN SECRET SERVICES ARRESTED PANDEMIC BLOGGER...!
> 
> ...



Interesante. Esto indica que la vacunación ya se ha puesto. Es posible que la plaga neumonica esta sea la verdadera arma de destrución masiva que indicaba Joseph el de Mossad?


----------



## 1929 (6 Nov 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33671008/ns/health-infectious_diseases/

_*Dutch pull Pfizer vaccine batch after infants die
110,000 doses of anti-infection drug Prevenar quarantined after deaths*_ 

updated 2:02 p.m. ET Nov. 5, 2009
AMSTERDAM - Dutch authorities say they have banned use of a batch of Pfizer's Prevenar, or Prevnar, after three infants died within two weeks of receiving the anti-infection vaccination.

"On average about 5 to 10 deaths are reported annually after babies get vaccines," said a spokeswoman for the Dutch health institute RIVM.

"We now have three cases in a short period, that is unusual and the reason for suspending the batch."

She said RIVM was investigating the cause of the infants' deaths. Other batches of Prevenar, known as Prevnar in the United States, will continue to be used.

Pfizer spokeswoman Gwen Fisher said preliminary investigations by the company and health authorities had found no link between the vaccinations and the deaths.

110,000 doses of anti-infection drug
She said the company initiated the "quarantine" of the batch which she said contained 110,000 doses of Prevenar, used to prevent pneumonia and related infections.

Fisher said the three infants also received two unrelated other vaccines as part of routine immunizations.

No other Prevenar batches were suspended and infants in the Netherlands will continue to be vaccinated with it as part of routine immunization, she added.

A spokesman for the European Medicines Agency in London said its officials were working with the Dutch authorities to find out if there were any safety issues with the vaccine batch.

The vaccine is one of the most widely used in the world and generated sales for U.S. drugmaker Wyeth of $2.7 billion in 2008.

Wyeth, which has just been acquired by U.S. rival Pfizer, had asked for the suspension of batch D66977 of Prevenar, RIVM said in a statement.

Officials at Pfizer in New York could not immediately be reached for comment.


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Supongo que con las crisis, vienen irremediablemente los cambios sociales y esos cambios a veces vienen bien a los que mandan y otras mal. Ante la incógnita de poder seguir controlando al personal, se montan estos circos, para que pase el tiempo mientras los motivos que podrían provocar el cambio social dure.
> 
> Es decir que supongo que será mejor tener entretenida a la gente pensando en conspiraciones que en por que no tienen ese día para comer o por que llevan 4 años seguidos en el paro.
> 
> ...



Lo que "sabemos" todos es que existe una crisis galopante, pero también que se están recortando derechos, y que se están dando demasiados cambios demasiado rápidamente. Así que intuimos que algo puede estar sucediendo aparte de lo evidente.

Lo que nos importa es vivir bien, y mientras no solucionen eso, todos los cuentos del mundo no les van a servir para tener "encabronado" hasta el más tonto de los mortales.

Si lo que plantean sabiendo eso; son subidas de impuestos que afectan más al que menos tiene, y además, reformas laborales retrógradas, es que la opinión pública no les incomoda en exceso.

Es esa postura la que me parece contradictoria con todo lo que rodea al tema de la salud, y lo que nos va llegando.


----------



## dodaltel (6 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Lo mas facil, es no creerselo.
> 
> El tipo, segun dicen, iba hacia la embajada de Israel. O lo detenian en ese momento, o el tipo al sentirse azechado, podria crear mas complicaciones. Que se hace en ese caso? de forma urgente se ordena detenerlo porque es un peligrosos terrorista que amenaza con volar por los aires la casa blanca, y cuando las fuerzas del orden reciben tal intruccion, son como una manada de lobos incontrolable, van a saco y con toda su artilleria.
> 
> ...



Si en USA la CIA da una orden de detención, supongo que también se dará la orden a determinadas cadenas, para que no emitan las imágenes, usando como excusa la seguridad nacional y blablabla.

La monjita que por lo que recuerdo estuvo en USA (vete tu a saber si no fué contratada para hacer este papelón) y ahora está de gira por el mundo, diciendo lo que poco más o menos se dice en cualquier blog medianamente conspiranoico. La monjita no solo es médico, sino monja, osease una enviada de dios, para que nos salve de los malvados iluminatis satánicos (volvemos a usar la figura de un ente superior y protector como es dios para darle efecto al tema).

Resumiendo, demasiado peliculero.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (6 Nov 2009)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y un cojón; los mejores no están en su lado. Los mejores, NUNCA están con los hijos de puta, por muy poderosos que sean; de hacerlo, no serían los mejores.



Opino igual, lo que ocurre es que el brillo artificial de aquellos que se dejan comprar engaña a muchos, pero quien sabe ver, distingue la diferencia.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

La embajada de francia en Ucrania, como ha posteado notemas la verdad, solo habla de la gripe cerda y recomienda vacunarse.


----------



## Agropecuario (6 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Todo esto de los virus es para entretenernos y nada más.



Entonces, ¿porque se raciona tanto la información? ¿porque no hay ya montado un circo de tres pares?

Yo sigo pensando, que algo se nos escapa :cook:


----------



## Ziberan (6 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Si en USA la CIA da una orden de detención, supongo que también se dará la orden a determinadas cadenas, para que no emitan las imágenes, usando como excusa la seguridad nacional y blablabla.
> 
> La monjita que por lo que recuerdo estuvo en USA (vete tu a saber si no fué contratada para hacer este papelón) y ahora está de jira por el mundo, diciendo lo que poco más o menos se dice en cualquier blog medianamente conspiranoico. La monjita no solo es médico, sino monja, osease una enviada de dios, para que nos salve de los malvados iluminatis satánicos (volvemos a usar la figura de un ente superior y protector como es dios para darle efecto al tema).
> 
> Resumiendo, demasiado peliculero.



Ese argumento me parece todavía más conspiranoico que el del peor de los blogs de ovnis.


----------



## willbeend (6 Nov 2009)

Si no llevara desde hace una semana con este hilo.

1- Ni me habria enterado de lo que pasa en Ucrania.
2- Si me entero buscando informacion "fiable" y no conspiranoica, estaria convencido que lo que padecen es gripe cerda y que me recomiendan vacunarme.

En este hilo se han visto muchos enlaces que hablan de algo que no es gripe cerda.


----------



## dodaltel (6 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Ese argumento me parece todavía más conspiranoico que el del peor de los blogs de ovnis.



Bueno. Y lo de que quieren eliminar a miles de millones de personas envenenando vacunas, ¿que le parece?ienso:


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Bueno. Y lo de que quieren eliminar a miles de millones de personas envenenando vacunas, ¿que le parece?ienso:



Sin duda, conspiranoico.

Por otro lado, mejor hacerlo asi que creando grandes guerras como ya sucedio el siglo pasado.


----------



## eleztrico (7 Nov 2009)

Notemaslaverdad dijo:


> Bueno, ante todo me presento,
> 
> Me llamo Miguel y soy el autor del blog notemaslaverdad, Primero quería daros las gracias por la información que estáis generando sobre este tema.
> 
> ...




Interesante el blog. 

El observador, que lo que dice es evidente no deja de ser cierto, me ha recordado a este:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KU0t_0vsaKU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KU0t_0vsaKU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/URL]


----------



## Agropecuario (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Bueno. Y lo de que quieren eliminar a miles de millones de personas envenenando vacunas, ¿que le parece?ienso:



Pues eso tampoco lo veo yo probable, las elites cuanto mas exclavos tengan, aunque se mueran de hambre, mejor :´(.

Para mi la explicación más plausible, la navaja de okan, algo se les ha ido de las manos en Ucrania :8:


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Bueno. Y lo de que quieren eliminar a miles de millones de personas envenenando vacunas, ¿que le parece?ienso:



Una barbaridad, pero recuerda que en la historia cercana han muerto muchísimos millones de personas sin ningún tipo de lógica más que el interés de unos pocos ¿o no?


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

No descartemos nada por el simple hecho de que nos parezca descabellado (a nosotros).


----------



## levante (7 Nov 2009)

Del enlace que pone este chico, notemaslaverdad y traducido por el Google:


> El 6 de noviembre a las 13:00 horas, la situación era la siguiente (fuente MOZ, http://www.moz.gov.ua):
> 
> -- 109 muertes (95 a 5 de noviembre)
> -- 762 835 pacientes (633 877 a 5 de noviembre), 112 534 pacientes en las últimas 24 horas, incluyendo 71 662 adultos y 40 872 niños. Las estadísticas no distinguen personas con una infección "respiratoria aguda" de las personas infectadas con la gripe.
> ...



Me llama mucho la atención la mortalidad en médicos y enfermeras. Esto es muy poco habitual (prácticamente, y exagerando un poco, desayunamos gérmenes todos los días) e indica una alta morbilidad (infectabilidad) y mortalidad (son proporcionalmente muchas muertes de personal sanitario)
Este punto me ha llamado mucho la atención, repito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

levante dijo:


> Del enlace que pone este chico, notemaslaverdad y traducido por el Google:
> 
> Me llama mucho la atención la mortalidad en médicos y enfermeras. Esto es muy poco habitual (prácticamente, y exagerando un poco, desayunamos gérmenes todos los días) e indica una alta morbilidad (infectabilidad) y mortalidad (son proporcionalmente muchas muertes de personal sanitario)
> Este punto me ha llamado mucho la atención, repito.



Primero hay que analizar al mensajero, se ha dicho muchas veces.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

> De todos modos no tengo información, por que la información solo la tienen unos pocos, como mucho intento pensar con lógica de el porqué ocurren las cosas. Quizás sea cierto que un puñado de colgados satánicos iluminatis quieren eliminar al 90% de la humanidad envenenando vacunas, pero me da a mí, que no, por que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.



[/QUOTE]

Para, para, ehhh que no hace falta creer en iluminatis para ver la mierda que llevan las vacunas  y los efectos que causan. 
Todo esto es un complejo mundo Geopolítico-Económico dónde cada potencia intenta imponer su supremacía para mantener su status o ganar más.
Llámese potencias u organismos internacionales FMI, ONU, BCE, FED o como se quiera.
Los ciudadanos tenemos más poder de lo que parece, sólo que no lo utilizamos, no sabemos como o no queremos.
Los paises recortan a pasos agigantados esos derechos y libertades que tenemos con leyes que el 99% de la población desconoce. 
Ya sean con crisis económicas, pandemias o partidos de futbol.
Pregúntale a muchas personas que es una ley.
No sabrán que decir. Pero es que les da igual, para ellos venimos al mundo a disfrutar, divertirnos, no a preocuparnos, ni a sufrir. Dicen que me lo den todo hecho. Pero dentro algunos ya tienen que empezar a pensar, como comer o llegar a fin de mes. Si no hay miles de muertos de verdad, la gente no se preocupa, si la gente tiene frio o hambre pierde el miedo, pierde el respeto a la autoridad. Se intenta inocular miedo con pandemias que no son.
Si lo dicen las autoridades va a misa, y NO...las autoridades lo son por que nosotros lo decidimos no por derecho divino adquirido.
Y si la autoridad tiene algo que decir, lo debe demostar con hechos científicos, públicos, claros y concisos. Ya sea de tipo económico, político, médico, jurídico o el que sea.

Todo lo que escribimos, sirve para mucho.
Estas discusiones me recuerdan mucho a la idealización que tenía de los foros griegos o romanos. Se exponen ideas, se discuten y se llega a soluciones o no.
Este es el peligro para las autoridades, si algún dia se traslada alguna de las ideas aquí discutidas a la calle, al mundo cotidiano.
Somos los mejores medios de información que existen de momento, por que hay gente de todos lados e ideas, y diferentes motivaciones incluyendo trolls.

De momento lo de la Gripe se destapa a través de Internet, y Ucrania es otro movimiento en esta partida de ajedrez económica-política.
A nosotros nos quedan 3 ó 4 años muy malos economicamente hablando, y lo intentaran otra vez.


----------



## levante (7 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Primero hay que analizar al mensajero, se ha dicho muchas veces.



El mensajero es la embajada de Francia y el MOZ (Ministerio de sanidad, creo).
No entro en su veracidad. Sí digo que me parece una información especialmente alarmante y sin embargo se lleva practicamente en secreto.


----------



## dodaltel (7 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Una barbaridad, pero recuerda que en la historia cercana han muerto muchísimos millones de personas sin ningún tipo de lógica más que el interés de unos pocos ¿o no?



Sí, ¿pero cual es el interés para eliminar al 80 ó 90% de la población?. ¿Tener mucho espacio libre, o no tener que esperar largas colas en el super?.


----------



## Agropecuario (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Sí, ¿pero cual es el interés para eliminar al 80 ó 90% de la población?. ¿Tener mucho espacio libre, o no tener que esperar largas colas en el super?.



¿y como se crea una _epidemia mediatica_ que no tiene repercusión en los medios? ienso:


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Sí, ¿pero cual es el interés para eliminar al 80 ó 90% de la población?. ¿Tener mucho espacio libre, o no tener que esperar largas colas en el super?.



Sin duda es por las colas en el super ....:cook:


----------



## eleztrico (7 Nov 2009)

Pista: A las cajeras del super no las han puesto como grupo de riesgo ergo no las vacunarán.


----------



## dodaltel (7 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> ¿y como se crea una _epidemia mediatica_ que no tiene repercusión en los medios? ienso:



Puede ser que no interese que España se beneficie de el fenómeno de distracción que supone esta pandemia, para que en España sí ocurran cambios sociales y termine ganando la derecha o yo que se.

También puede ser que en altas instancias del gobierno, se haya determinado que no hay que seguirles el juego a los que han organizado esta película por motivos o intereses x.


----------



## Agropecuario (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Puede ser que no interese que España se beneficie de el fenómeno de distracción que supone esta pandemia, para que en España sí ocurran cambios sociales y termine ganando la derecha o yo que se.
> 
> También puede ser que en altas instancias del gobierno, se haya determinado que no hay que seguirles el juego a los que han organizado esta película por motivos o intereses x.



Pero tampoco hay ningún medio internacional que se halla hecho eco de la noticias :´(. Da que pensar ¿no?


----------



## dodaltel (7 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Pero tampoco hay ningún medio internacional que se halla hecho eco de la noticias :´(. Da que pensar ¿no?



Bueno como otros foreros comentan, quizás esto del nuevo virus sea por un tema interno de Ucrania. Puede que tenga una utilidad política exclusivamente dentro de ese país, pero no fuera de el y como al resto de países esta historia de Ucrania, ni le va ni le viene, optan por pasar y no hablar del tema en sus medios de comunicación. Cuando terminen las elecciones ya veremos como el virus desaparece tan rápido como apareció.


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

Me pregunto que pasará como se pongan de moda los virus.
Es mucho más fácil hacer la guerra con virus que con bombas.
La nueva guerra podría ser inocular virus por aquí y por allá, primero lo harán unos... luego otros y al final se saldrá de madre. 
Y se acusarán con el dedo unos países a otros cuando las cosas salgan del plan establecido.
(O no, si es que lo deben de tener todo muy bien organizado..).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

Aquí teneis otro periódico, en el artículo principal (el 1º) que se puede traducir con google. Ya se habla de maniobras políticas internas. Y de lobby farmacéuticos de algunos diputados regionales.

Google Traductor


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

Manda cojones que tengan que ser los ciudadanos los que informen de esto. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Gh-eygyMbA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Gh-eygyMbA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Sí, ¿pero cual es el interés para eliminar al 80 ó 90% de la población?. ¿Tener mucho espacio libre, o no tener que esperar largas colas en el super?.



Es de pura lógica. La población aumenta en proporción de su número: a mayor población, mayor aumento. Siendo cómo somos (a fecha del 10 de Octubre) 6.791.170.386 de personas, el producto de las tasas de crecimiento resulta enorme. Éste aumento (crecimiento anual medio) viene a estar entre un 1% o 2%. Si no lo limitan con una tasa de mortalidad alta (por ejemplo minando nuestro sistema inmunológico y acortando por ello nuestra vida), al final terminamos en una catástrofe. 

Mirando la tabla del enlace de arriba queda claro, pero extraigo unas cifras para que quede más evidente aquí:

En el año *2000* éramos *6.070.581.000* y en el *2009* *6.791.170.386*, al mismo porcentaje, dentro de *9 años* seremos *7.597.295.087* (ya estamos hablando de casi 1.000 millones más de personas), dentro de otros *9 años* seremos *8.499.108.308* y tras otros *9 años* alcanzaremos los *9.507.968.455*, estamos hablando de *10.000 millones de personas para dentro de 30 años* y la cifra seguiría subiendo cada vez más hasta hacerse insostenible... si es que con 10.000 millones acaso lo fuera. Esto requiere una solución sí o sí y hay gente que lo tiene muy claro porqué están acostumbrados a trabajar con cifras 'macro'.

Si en la mayoría del mundo viviese una población educada y concienciada en que deben mantenerse los ratios de crecimiento poblacional dentro de unos límites asumibles no habría problema, porque conseguiríamos mantener estable la cifra donde fuese sostenible. 

El problema reside en que por causa de la retención del poder por parte de las élites (y éste proviene del conocimiento), la gente no está correctamente educada para que ésto se consiga y cómo hay que solucionarlo de una forma u otra, pues se hará con una plaga, o con guerras cómo a la antigua usanza, o *desviarán un cometa* para que elimine lo sobrante o a saber qué, pero algo van a tener que hacer, no lo dudes. Y si no lo hacen o se produce de forma natural, terminaremos comiéndonos los unos a los otros cómo caníbales.

Ellos han probado desvirtuar las relaciones sexuales para destruir el concepto de familia y así limitar el crecimiento. Han fomentado el uso de preservativos y anticonceptivos, el del aborto... pero no ha sido suficiente, y cómo no lo es, pues tendrán cómo digo que implementar alguna medida para solucionar el problema y lo harán, si no, al tiempo...


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

Ya estan mezclando cosas! Cojones! Y la monja supongo que se esta forrando con todo esto...
*"La monja antivacunas compartirá congreso en Barcelona con exopolíticos y negadores del sida".*
Teresa Forcades, la monja antivacunas catalana, compartirá dentro de tres semanas un foro en Barcelona con negadores del sida, *exopolíticos*, defensores de que el 11-S fue un autoatentado de Estados... 
La monja antivacunas compartirá congreso en Barcelona con exopolíticos y negadores del sida
Me jode que mezlcen todo, porque así hacen ver como que el 11-S demolición controlada fue un mito al igual que la exopolítica.. en fin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

Otra noticia sobre inconstitucionalidad de algunas de las disposiciones de la ley electoral aprobada por el parlamento Ucraniano el 24 de julio 2009.

Google Traductor


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Ya estan mezclando cosas! Cojones! Y la monja supongo que se esta forrando con todo esto...
> *"La monja antivacunas compartirá congreso en Barcelona con exopolíticos y negadores del sida".*
> Teresa Forcades, la monja antivacunas catalana, compartirá dentro de tres semanas un foro en Barcelona con negadores del sida, *exopolíticos*, defensores de que el 11-S fue un autoatentado de Estados...
> La monja antivacunas compartirá congreso en Barcelona con exopolíticos y negadores del sida
> Me jode que mezlcen todo, porque así hacen ver como que el 11-S demolición controlada fue un mito al igual que la exopolítica.. en fin.



Lo del SIDA no me parece mal, porque es un montaje más, lo malo es lo de la exopolítica, porque si van allí los de Starviewer ¿pero van? entonces la van a ridiculizar. Te aconsejo que te veas el docu que llevo en la firma del Dr Horowitz, no te va a saber mal usar un par de horas en ello.


----------



## dodaltel (7 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Es de pura lógica. La población aumenta en proporción de su número: a mayor población, mayor aumento. Siendo cómo somos (a fecha del 10 de Octubre) 6.791.170.386 de personas, el producto de las tasas de crecimiento resulta enorme. Éste aumento (crecimiento anual medio) viene a estar entre un 1% o 2%. Si no lo limitan con una tasa de mortalidad alta (por ejemplo minando nuestro sistema inmunológico y acortando por ello nuestra vida), al final terminamos en una catástrofe.
> 
> Mirando la tabla del enlace de arriba queda claro, pero extraigo unas cifras para que quede más evidente aquí:
> 
> ...



Pero si los que vivimos en el primer mundo somos los que menos hijos y población tenemos (Somos más o menos unos 1200 millones). ¿Para que vamos a eliminarnos a nosotros, pudiendo eliminar a los de el tercer mundo?. 

Si sobra gente y nosotros somos los que tenemos los medios para eliminar a la peña sobrante, lo lógico es que se elimine a los que viven en países como la India, Sudamérica o África y no a nosotros mismos.


----------



## eleztrico (7 Nov 2009)

Citado de la OMS



> La peste es endémica en muchos países de África y en la antigua Unión Soviética, las Américas y Asia. En 2003 se notificaron 2118 casos, 182 de ellos mortales, en 9 países. El 98,7% de estos casos y el 98,9% de las muertes se registraron en África. Hoy día, la distribución de la peste coincide con la distribución geográfica de sus focos naturales.



Esto es de agosto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyJfA15AHs

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vYyJfA15AHs&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vYyJfA15AHs&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d0gyshOm9HQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d0gyshOm9HQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Pero si los que vivimos en el primer mundo somos los que menos hijos y población tenemos (Somos más o menos unos 1200 millones). ¿Para que vamos a eliminarnos a nosotros, pudiendo eliminar a los de el tercer mundo?.
> 
> Si sobra gente y nosotros somos los que tenemos los medios para eliminar a la peña sobrante, lo lógico es que se elimine a los que viven en países como la India, Sudamérica o África y no a nosotros mismos.



No es que vayan a eliminarnos, van a acortar nuestra vida. Es más rentable que existamos mientras seamos útiles para trabajar y que palmemos rápido al jubilarnos; por otro lado, a peor salud mayores ventas de fármacos y así nos rentabilizan al máximo. Además, no hace falta hacer muchas cábalas para entender que el efecto de esas vacunas en los países pobres con tan pocos recursos sanitarios los diezmará cuando se vayan infectando de las enfermedades regionales comunes y endémicas de cada zona.


----------



## Lladó (7 Nov 2009)

levante dijo:


> Del enlace que pone este chico, notemaslaverdad y traducido por el Google:
> 
> -- 109 muertes (95 a 5 de noviembre)
> -- 762 835 pacientes (633 877 a 5 de noviembre), 112 534 pacientes en las últimas 24 horas, incluyendo 71 662 adultos y 40 872 niños. Las estadísticas no distinguen personas con una infección "respiratoria aguda" de las personas infectadas con la gripe.
> ...



A mí también me ha llamado la atención lo rápido que aumentan las personas hospitalizadas y las personas en cuidados intensivos. (A este ritmo, muy pronto faltarán camas y respiradores.)

Esto va en consonancia con lo que leía hace un rato en un foro inglés, que el ratio de muertos/infectados es engañoso ahora mismo dadas las características únicas de la epidemia de Ucrania. Parece muy bajo, sí. Pero mientras los primeros síntomas tardan en aparecer sólo de 1 a 4 días desde el contagio, la mayoría de pacientes que fallecen no lo hacen hasta pasadas 2 semanas: en esos casos es cuando los síntomas empeoran, desembocando en una pneumonía con desenlace fatal, los casos más graves con hemorragias y los pulmones deshechos.

Por tanto, se basaba en que si los primeros datos de hace dos semanas hablaban de unos 2.500 enfermos, con la cifra actual de muertos indicaría un 4% de mortalidad. Si este ratio se mantuviera, hablaríamos de un total de 30.000 fallecidos dentro de dos semanas. :8:

Recomendaba estar atentos al aumento de casos hospitalizados y en cuidados intensivos a lo largo de los próximos días. Y eso es precisamente lo que está disparándose, fijaos cómo los que están en cuidados intensivos se han doblado en menos de 24 horas (de 117 a 251). Y además, comentaba que es especialmente alarmante que buena parte de los casos graves y fallecidos sean niños y gente relativamente joven.


----------



## lemmings (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Ya estan mezclando cosas! Cojones! Y la monja supongo que se esta forrando con todo esto...
> *"La monja antivacunas compartirá congreso en Barcelona con exopolíticos y negadores del sida".*
> Teresa Forcades, la monja antivacunas catalana, compartirá dentro de tres semanas un foro en Barcelona con negadores del sida, *exopolíticos*, defensores de que el 11-S fue un autoatentado de Estados...
> La monja antivacunas compartirá congreso en Barcelona con exopolíticos y negadores del sida
> Me jode que mezlcen todo, porque así hacen ver como que el 11-S demolición controlada fue un mito al igual que la exopolítica.. en fin.



Muy fácil, de esta forma rebajan la credibilidad de la monja.


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Que ni vacunación obligatoria, ni gripe, ni bioterrorismo ni conspiraciones.
> 
> Que esto es humo, que la gripe A es una gripe normal y corriente y lo de Ucrania no son más que las muertes de todos los años por enfermedades de todo tipo.
> 
> ...



Cuando la vi hace años me pareció una mierda infumable e increible, la he vuelto a ver hace poco y me parece excelente e irónica, la película no ha cambiado, el que ha cambiado he sido yo.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Dando una vuelta por la red, me encuentro con esta noticia tranquilizadora...

*****************************************************************

_RTVE.es/RNE MADRID 02.09.2009La ministra de Sanidad y Política Social, Trinidad Jiménez, ha afirmado en RNE que la vacuna de la gripe A será aconsejable y no obligatoria y ha insistido en lanzar un mensaje de tranquilidad a la población ante la evolución de la pandemia, porque las cifras de incidencia de la enfermedad en España "son muy estables y muy bajas".

En declaraciones al programa En días como hoy, Jiménez ha declarado que la vacuna tendrá carácter voluntario y sólo será aconsejable para los grupos de riesgo. "La vacuna no es obligatoria, tendríamos que encontrarnos ante una enfermedad muy grave, altamente contagiosa y muy grave, para que se tomara una decisión de ponerla como obligatoria, es voluntaria", apostilló.

"Yo no me voy a vacunar", añadió la ministra, argumentando que no se encuentra incluida dentro de ningún grupo de riesgo.

La campaña de vacunación comenzará a finales de octubre o principios de noviembre, aunque aún hay que esperar a que la Agencia Europea del Medicamento la autorice, para "tener la garantía de que es eficaz y que es segura", indicó la ministra.

Sanidad no cierra la puerta a vacunar a otros grupos de riesgo en función de la evolución de la pandemia y de las decisiones que adopten en la UE y la OMS.

15.000 contagios a la semana

Trinidad Jiménez ha destacado que en nuestro país el sistema sanitario está preparado para hacer frente a la evolución de la gripe y que en estos momentos no hay motivo de alarma ante la evolución del virus N1H1.

"Si yo fuera una ciudadana y tuviera la información que recibo no me preocuparía de pasar la gripe, sólo aquellas personas con patologías previas tienen que tener una mayor vigilancia", subrayó.

En este momento, asegura la titular de Sanidad, la curva de la incidencia de la gripe en España es estable y baja con unos 15.000 casos estimados cada semana en el último mes. 

Además ha insistido en lanzar un mensaje de tranquilidad a la población recordando que en el pico más alto de la gripe estacional se registran entre 400 y 600 afectados por cada 100.000 habitantes y "ahora mismo la gripe A tiene 40 contagiados por cada 100.000 mil", unas cifras que la titular de Sanidad valora como "relativamente bajas".

Los padres de alumnos reclaman más información

Las asociaciones de padres piden claridad e información en las medidas que adopte el ministerio de Sanidad para prevenir y contener la pandemia de gripe A, así como un protocolo de actuación común en todos los centros escolares españoles.

José Manuel Martínez, secretario general de Confederación Católica Nacional de Padres de Familia y padres de Alumnos (CONCAPA), ha reclamado en RNE "información detallada y adecuada". Pide que el ministerio explique porqué se ha decidido excluir a los profesores y escolares de los grupos de riesgo que van a recibir la vacuna en primer lugar.

La CONCAPA está de acuerdo con la decisión adoptada por el ministerio de Sanidad y Educación de no retrasar el comienzo del curso escolar. "Creemos que no se pude retrasar porque la salud que es muy importante, pero hay otros derechos como el de la educación y la escolarización que no tienen que verse perjudicados", concluyó.

Los ministros de Educación, Ángel Gabilondo, y de Sanidad y Política Social, Trinidad Jiménez, se reúnen esta mañana con asociaciones de padres de alumnos para explicarles las medidas que va a adoptar el Gobierno con motivo de la gripe A ante el inicio del curso escolar_


******************************************************************************
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20090902/vacuna-gripe-sera-solo-aconsejable-obligatoria-para-los-grupos-riesgo/290774.shtml

Tranquilizadora hasta que lei lo que aumento de tamaño. En un par de semanas empieza la campaña de vacunacion. Esperemos que lo de Ucrania no se convierta (o lo declaren) en una _enfermedad muy grave, altamente contagiosa y muy grave_


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Seguimos con el silencio informativo...


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Van 871.000 afectados y 135 fallecidos.

Google Traductor

39.000 hospitalizados


----------



## tomasjos (7 Nov 2009)

Cien mil afectados más al día, por lo que estoy viendo, más o menos. Espero que pare pronto, porque en caso contrario, en tres meses los alemanes van a tener su lebensraum envuelto con un lacito.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Seguimos con el silencio informativo...



Buenos días a todos.

Supongo que cuando tengan el número suficiente de infectados entonces saldrán todos (TV's y Periódicos) contándonos lo grave que es la situación en Ucrania y "que nadie lo esperaba o lo podría haber imaginado" o cosas así. En ese momento, debemos asaltar a voz viva todo tipo de panfletos (periódicos) en red y empezar a inseminar con mensajes dirigiéndolos aquí para que lean el hilo y se den cuenta de lo mucho que les mienten y engañan sus medios de comunicación favoritos.

Yo al menos me pondré a ello, cada cual...


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

A la vista de estos datos, en Ucrania ya existen más casos de contagio (en la última semana) que en todo el resto del mundo junto. Los datos son del departamento de salud de la unión Europea

Y sigue sin ser noticia.

http://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/health..._Influenza_AH1N1_Situation_Report_0900hrs.pdf

Edito. Mentira, ese dato sería válido comparando los datos con hace dos semanas. Parece que ahora se han puesto de acuerdo con "engordar" las cifras en todas partes.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Supongo que cuando tengan el número suficiente de infectados entonces saldrán todos (TV's y Periódicos) contándonos lo grave que es la situación en Ucrania y "que nadie lo esperaba o lo podría haber imaginado" o cosas así. En ese momento, debemos asaltar a voz viva todo tipo de panfletos (periódicos) en red y empezar a inseminar con mensajes dirigiéndolos aquí para que lean el hilo y se den cuenta de lo mucho que les mienten y engañan sus medios de comunicación favoritos.
> 
> Yo al menos me pondré a ello, cada cual...



Buenos días. Haré alguna incursión, por qué no.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Pues parece que en España la página de estadística del ministerio de sanidad dice que en la última semana se han contagiado 127.000 personas de la gripe A. Es para descojonarse.

Esta semana:
http://www.msps.es/servCiudadanos/alertas/informesGripeA/091105.htm

Hace 2 semanas:
http://www.msps.es/servCiudadanos/alertas/informesGripeA/091022.htm


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Willbeend, no soy de Tarragona, soy de Valencia, pero si que he estado pasando algunas semanitas hace poco en el camping Els Alfacs en playa de Alcanar. Si te contesto aquí es porque *no me deja mandarte la contestación del mensaje privado*.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Sigue siendo llamativo el número de fallecimientos:

En España hay confirmadas desde el inicio de las estadísticas (19 de Junio) 73 muertes. En ucrania, ayer por la noche y "en una semana" habían confirmado 135 (desde el 29 de Octubre).


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

Ministerio de Salud: 95 personas en Ucrania, murió de *neumonía de origen desconocido*
95 personas en Ucrania, murió de neumonía desconocida. Foto de talks.su
En Ucrania, 95 personas murieron a causa de "neumonía de origen desconocido. Esta en una conferencia de prensa el Viceministro de Salud Zinovy Mytnik.

Según él, morir de la enfermedad, principalmente las personas con comorbilidad, o aquellos que son "más propensos a este caso".

Sin embargo, en respuesta a las preguntas de los periodistas, ¿cuántos de estos 95-murió como consecuencia de la gripe A (H1N1), Mytnik destacar que el Ministerio de Salud aún no dispone de los resultados finales de la histología clínicos y patológicos de los estudios llevará tiempo.

"No podemos hoy en día, las conclusiones finales en todos los casos," - dijo.

Como se informó Ukranews, Ministerio de Salud también confirmó una segunda muerte en Kiev con la sospecha de "cerdo" de la gripe.

Total de Ucrania laboratorio de Londres han confirmado 15 casos de virus de la gripe A (H1N1).

Recordemos hoy por el presidente del Comité de Consejo Supremo de Ucrania sobre la salud Bakhteyeva declaró que Ucrania ha muerto por la epidemia, con 96 personas.

Fuentes: Pravda Ucrania
Tags: gripe, la neumonía, la epidemia 
Google Traductor


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Las cifras oficiales son:

871.000 afectados, 39.000 hospitalizados, 135 fallecidos.

Google Traductor


----------



## explorador (7 Nov 2009)

sin querer entrar en discusiones bizantinas, la evidencia son los datos y dejando a parte el número de infectados, pues si es cierto que todo aquel que tose con fiebre pueden decir que tiene gripe A, me llama la atención los ingresados 39.000, no creo que España tenga ni ese número de camas disponibles para una epidemia y mucho más, me mosquea el número de muertos en tan solo una semana, 135, cuando en nuestro pais desde abril han muerto 73. Estos datos son suficientes para ser noticia de portada de cualquier medio de comunicación, ¿por qué no ocurre asi?, es para estar con la mosca tras la oreja, porque hay algo que no cuadra en esta historia.


Nota: ayer hablando con un chica rumana le pregunte si habia hablado esta semana con su madre en Rumania y si estaban preocupados por la epidemia de gripe A y me respondió que su madre le habia comentado que no podian ir al hospital para consultas regulares, pues tan solo se admitian casos urgentes, no me supo explicar si era por saturación de los servicios médicos o por una orden ministerial.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Ministerio de Salud: 95 personas en Ucrania, murió de *neumonía de origen desconocido*



Casi todas las neumonías son "atípicas", nada nuevo en la viña del señor.

La neumonía es la enfermedad que mas juego da a estos trileros de la sanidad.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> sin querer entrar en discusiones bizantinas, la evidencia son los datos y dejando a parte el número de infectados, pues si es cierto que todo aquel que tose con fiebre pueden decir que tiene gripe A, me llama la atención los ingresados 39.000, no creo que España tenga ni ese número de camas disponibles para una epidemia y mucho más, me mosquea el número de muertos en tan solo una semana, 135, cuando en nuestro pais desde abril han muerto 73. Estos datos son suficientes para ser noticia de portada de cualquier medio de comunicación, ¿por qué no ocurre asi?, es para estar con la mosca tras la oreja, porque hay algo que no cuadra en esta historia.
> 
> 
> Nota: ayer hablando con un chica rumana le pregunte si habia hablado esta semana con su madre en Rumania y si estaban preocupados por la epidemia de gripe A y me respondió que su madre le habia comentado que no podian ir al hospital para consultas regulares, pues tan solo se admitian casos urgentes, no me supo explicar si era por saturación de los servicios médicos o por una orden ministerial.



Es quizá el dato más preocupante. 39.000 hospitalizados por síntomas similares.

Falta que las cifras oficiales sean ciertas, aunque es complicado en ese particular maquillarlas.


----------



## Lladó (7 Nov 2009)

Sería interesante saber, si es posible, cuántas camas de hospital existen en Ucrania. Para ver cuánto falta para el colapso, o incluso si las cifras mienten porque hay más ingresados que camas.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Willbeend, no soy de Tarragona, soy de Valencia, pero si que he estado pasando algunas semanitas hace poco en el camping Els Alfacs en playa de Alcanar. Si te contesto aquí es porque *no me deja mandarte la contestación del mensaje privado*.



Cuando intentas enviar el mensaje, te advierte que solo lo puedes enviar a conocidos y que marques una casilla que hay mas abajo, para enviarle mensajes a los que no tengas en tu lista de ocntactos 

Ahora ya se han enterado todos que quiero ligar ocntigo!


----------



## tomasjos (7 Nov 2009)

Es evidente que aquí hay una _maskirovka_ de alguna clase. La cuestión es de quien.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

España está a la cola de Europa con 3,8 por cada 1000 habitantes. Pero la media está en torno a 7.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (7 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Sería interesante saber, si es posible, cuántas camas de hospital existen en Ucrania. Para ver cuánto falta para el colapso, o incluso si las cifras mienten porque hay más ingresados que camas.



"Desde 1994 los gastos nacionales en el sector de la salud pública en Ucrania se han recortado al
menos cuatro veces, haciendo menos accesibles los servicios médicos y sanitarios para las
comunidades. El cambio a un sistema de salud privatizado ha creado dificultades insuperables en
este ámbito para la mayoría de la población.
*En Ucrania la disponibilidad de camas de hospital se ha reducido de 127 camas por cada 10,000
personas en 1992 a 70 camas por 10,000 personas en 2000*. Los costos de los servicios médicos a
veces sobrepasa el presupuesto familiar. El derecho de acceso gratuito a los servicios médicos es, de
hecho, aplicado sólo en una medida limitada. En este sentido, la tasa de mortalidad ha aumentado
abruptamente en el país."
http://www.mtin.es/es/mundo/Revista/Revista128/157.pdf


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo, y la verdad como medico no se que pensar.
> El apagon informativo me escama.
> ...



Al fin un profesional!

Que relacion puedes ver tu entre SRAS y Gripe A?

No podran llegar a decir nuestros medios desinformativos que todo lo que ocurre en Ucrania es debido a la gripe A y que debemos vacunarnos obligatoriamente?

Recordad lo que dijo hace unos dias la ministra de sanidad española. La vacuna NO sera obligatoria. Solo seria obligatoria si la enfermedad fuera altamente contagiosa y muy grave.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20090902...o/290774.shtml


----------



## josemazgz (7 Nov 2009)

Esto se sale del tema del hilo, y ya lo he puesto en el del la gripe A. Pero me parece muy relevante.


El jueves llegaron las vacunas de la gripe A al centro de salud donde curra mi parienta.

*Han llegado sin prospecto.
*
La semana que viene tienen una reunión médicos y coordinador para ver que pasa con el asunto.

Lógicamente, ningún médico va a recomendar la vacunación sin saber la composición.
__________________


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> "Desde 1994 los gastos nacionales en el sector de la salud pública en Ucrania se han recortado al
> menos cuatro veces, haciendo menos accesibles los servicios médicos y sanitarios para las
> comunidades. El cambio a un sistema de salud privatizado ha creado dificultades insuperables en
> este ámbito para la mayoría de la población.
> ...



O sea, que tienen el doble que nosotros. :XX:

http://www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=349769


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

*Breaking News: POR QUE LO MANTIENEN EN SECRETO * *
Nos podemos preguntar por que esta vez no desvelan lo que esta pasando en Ucrania, cuando sus tacticas normalmente son de tipo “scare”, asustar. Es evidente que la gente en general no saben nada sobre la *PLAGA NEUMONICA* que matan a personas en este pais, Ucrania. La razon es, que los sheoples no han recibido esta noticia por las vias que sus cerebros controlados consideran las unicas fiables: Prensa de papel, y television. Y parte de su control mental tambien rechaza “el internet”, como un pozo de informaciones falsas sin mas.

Creo entender la razon de ellos por mantener todo esto en secreto: Ucrania va a ser el primer pais donde van a instalar lo que es la *LEY MARCIAL*, y vacunaciones forzosas. Y los PTB´s no diran nada, hasta que lo tengan atajado y funccionando, para evitar la resistencia desarollandose en otros paises, el despertar de los sheoples en masa.

Hoy he tratado de copiar una pagina en español que daba la misma noticia que voy a incluir aqui en ingles. Microsoft me echo de la pagina, lo que siempre pasa cuando tienen instalado algun codigo Echelon por palabras… Y lo que siempre me guia sobre cuales son sus intereses relacionadas con un cierto tema. Si te ponen trabas, es que no quieren que lo veas, y el tema se puede considerar de importancia y verdadero.

Aqui sigue la noticia de ATS en ingles: El presidente ucraniano Victor Yushchenko ha dado un comunicado donde dice que el gobierno esta preparandose para hacer vaccinaciones en masa y obligatorias, con la vacuna de la gripe, (que no ha sido testada.)

En un comunicado en la pagina web del gobierno, Yushchenko ha anunciado que tendra duras reacciones en contra de las protestas politicas, y amenaza con arrestar a oficiales de la salud publica que han estado en contra de la vaccinacion forzosa y las quarantenas.

www.president.gov.ua…

Leer el resto de esta entrada » Breaking News: POR QUE LO MANTIENEN EN SECRETO * Trinity’s Eyes


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> sin querer entrar en discusiones bizantinas, la evidencia son los datos y dejando a parte el número de infectados, pues si es cierto que todo aquel que tose con fiebre pueden decir que tiene gripe A, me llama la atención los ingresados 39.000, no creo que España tenga ni ese número de camas disponibles para una epidemia y mucho más, me mosquea el número de muertos en tan solo una semana, 135, cuando en nuestro pais desde abril han muerto 73. Estos datos son suficientes para ser noticia de portada de cualquier medio de comunicación, ¿por qué no ocurre asi?, es para estar con la mosca tras la oreja, porque hay algo que no cuadra en esta historia.
> 
> 
> Nota: ayer hablando con un chica rumana le pregunte si habia hablado esta semana con su madre en Rumania y si estaban preocupados por la epidemia de gripe A y me respondió que su madre le habia comentado que no podian ir al hospital para consultas regulares, pues tan solo se admitian casos urgentes, no me supo explicar si era por saturación de los servicios médicos o por una orden ministerial.



La campaña de vacunacion empieza en una semana, solo tienen que esperar un poquito, lanzar el noticion con 300? 500? muertos en un par de semanas?

Y nuestros representantes corriendo a proponer una ley para obligar la vacuna. Si es que necesitan alguna ley para ello.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Esto se sale del tema del hilo, y ya lo he puesto en el del la gripe A. Pero me parece muy relevante.
> 
> 
> El jueves llegaron las vacunas de la gripe A al centro de salud donde curra mi parienta.
> ...



Precisamente, ese es el motivo por el que Polonia no ha comprado ni una sola dosis para sus habitantes.
Este link ya se puso hace unos dias y es lo que dice la ministra de sanidad Polaca precisamente.

La UE investiga cinco muertes producidas después de recibir la vacuna contra la gripe A - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> *Breaking News: POR QUE LO MANTIENEN EN SECRETO * *
> Nos podemos preguntar por que esta vez no desvelan lo que esta pasando en Ucrania, cuando sus tacticas normalmente son de tipo “scare”, asustar. Es evidente que la gente en general no saben nada sobre la *PLAGA NEUMONICA* que matan a personas en este pais, Ucrania. La razon es, que los sheoples no han recibido esta noticia por las vias que sus cerebros controlados consideran las unicas fiables: Prensa de papel, y television. Y parte de su control mental tambien rechaza “el internet”, como un pozo de informaciones falsas sin mas.
> 
> Creo entender la razon de ellos por mantener todo esto en secreto: Ucrania va a ser el primer pais donde van a instalar lo que es la *LEY MARCIAL*, y vacunaciones forzosas. Y los PTB´s no diran nada, hasta que lo tengan atajado y funccionando, para evitar la resistencia desarollandose en otros paises, el despertar de los sheoples en masa.
> ...



el motivo del secreto es para no darnos tiempo de reaccion. Cuando esten todas las vacunas listas, ahi saltara a los medios como algo urgente, como que no se puede eseprar o sera tarde, hay que vacunarse YA.


----------



## explorador (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> el motivo del secreto es para no darnos tiempo de reaccion. Cuando esten todas las vacunas listas, ahi saltara a los medios como algo urgente, como que no se puede eseprar o sera tarde, hay que vacunarse YA.



es una posibilidad, soltarlo todo de repente acojonaria mucho más y facilitaría el convencer a los indecisos, pero asi todo, me extraña, no me cuadra, ¿quien o quienes han convencido a todos los medios?, joder, que los hay de todos los colores y razas, que no son solo los españoles, es que ningùn medio occidental esta haciendo un seguimiento público de esto, es muy raro.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> es una posibilidad, soltarlo todo de repente acojonaria mucho más y facilitaría el convencer a los indecisos, pero asi todo, me extraña, no me cuadra, ¿quien o quienes han convencido a todos los medios?, joder, que los hay de todos los colores y razas, que no son solo los españoles, es que ningùn medio occidental esta haciendo un seguimiento público de esto, es muy raro.



Acaso algun medio "serio" se va a dejar hacer pasar por conspiranoico? para que lo condenen por intentar dejar morir a sus conciudadanos?
Si que ha habido casos, cuando han tenido respaldo politico detras, hasta que han dejado de tener ese respaldo.
La cosa no funciona asi.

Esoty por hacer un viaje improvisado al Sahara para perderme durante un mes entre osais y oasis y que me busquen.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Cuando intentas enviar el mensaje, te advierte que solo lo puedes enviar a conocidos y que marques una casilla que hay mas abajo, para enviarle mensajes a los que no tengas en tu lista de contactos
> 
> Ahora ya se han enterado todos que quiero ligar ocntigo!



¡¡Anda!! ¿¿Pero eres una chica?? :XX: menudo ojo clínico el mío...

Imposible enviar mensaje privado: nuestro amor es imposible :XX:
*
Pruebas aquí*


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

No creo que quieran matarnos a nosotros antes que a los del tercer mundo. Pero bueno, no sé... quizás quieren bajar nuestras defensas para que enfermemos más a menudo o algo así.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> No creo que quieran matarnos a nosotros antes que a los del tercer mundo. Pero bueno, no sé... quizás quieren bajar nuestras defensas para que enfermemos más a menudo o algo así.



Eso decía yo, me autocito:



Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> No es que vayan a eliminarnos, van a acortar nuestra vida. Es más rentable que existamos mientras seamos útiles para trabajar y que palmemos rápido al jubilarnos; por otro lado, a peor salud mayores ventas de fármacos y así nos rentabilizan al máximo. Además, no hace falta hacer muchas cábalas para entender que el efecto de esas vacunas en los países pobres con tan pocos recursos sanitarios los diezmará cuando se vayan infectando de las enfermedades regionales comunes y endémicas de cada zona.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> No creo que quieran matarnos a nosotros antes que a los del tercer mundo. Pero bueno, no sé... quizás quieren bajar nuestras defensas para que enfermemos más a menudo o algo así.



El tercer mundo ya lo tienen bajo control desde hace decadas. Pues no les meten inyecciones a punta pala...

EEUU es un estado policial, ahi para vacunarles no necesitaran meterles ninguna trampa como esta.

Europa, tan vacuna esceptica como euro esceptica, Europa es el hueso duro a roer. Por algo somo es viejo continente. Mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo


----------



## Lladó (7 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> es una posibilidad, soltarlo todo de repente acojonaria mucho más y facilitaría el convencer a los indecisos, pero asi todo, me extraña, no me cuadra, ¿quien o quienes han convencido a todos los medios?, joder, que los hay de todos los colores y razas, que no son solo los españoles, es que ningùn medio occidental esta haciendo un seguimiento público de esto, es muy raro.



Me gusta esta teoría. Si los medios occidentales siguieran día a día la evolución de la epidemia en Ucrania, la gente pronto se cansaría y dirían que no pasa nada, dejarían de prestarle atencion en menos de una semana.

Pero si esperan el tiempo suficiente y un día sueltan de golpe unos datos "alarmantes" (un millón de infectados y 500 muertos, por decir algo), el susto general puede ser de órdago y ni siquiera necesitarían implantar la vacunación obligatoria, la mayoría de gente correría a vacunarse voluntariamente.

También pueden estar esperando a que se implante la ley marcial (golpe de estado encubierto) y así no haya rechazo de la comunidad internacional, porque para cuando se enteren será ya demasiado tarde. A saber.

Sea como sea, este silencio informativo no augura nada bueno. Ni para Ucrania ni para el resto.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, animo a los mas o menos veteranos que tengais alguna sospecha al respecto, que hagais alguna mencion en vuestra firma, no hace falta convencer a nadie, pero plantear la duda en vuestra firma, actualizara esta en todos vuestros mensajes antiguos.

Mencion al engaño, eso no es gripe A.

Si lo se, estoy loco, pero ahi queda dicho.


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

*Ascienden a 135 los muertos por epidemia gripe, que podría aplazar elecciones*

Cito de la noticia: 

"Si el gobierno no consigue hacerse con el control de la situación con la epidemia de gripe, no se puede descartar la imposición del estado de emergencia y el aplazamiento de los comicios", señaló la víspera Ígor Popov, subjefe del secretariado de la Presidencia". 
Internacional - Ascienden a 135 los muertos por epidemia gripe, que podría aplazar elecciones - ADN.es

*Las elecciones de Ucrania podrían retrasarse hasta mayo debido a la gripe A*
Las elecciones de Ucrania podrían retrasarse hasta mayo debido a la gripe A - 6/11/09 - 1678051 - EcoDiario


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Por cierto, animo a los mas o menos veteranos que tengais alguna sospecha al respecto, que hagais alguna mencion en vuestra firma, no hace falta convencer a nadie, pero plantear la duda en vuestra firma, actualizara esta en todos vuestros mensajes antiguos.
> 
> Mencion al engaño, eso no es gripe A.
> 
> Si lo se, estoy loco, pero ahi queda dicho.



Coño más claro que en mi firma no puedo :Baile:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

Si alguien se piensa vacunar, que exija fotocopia del prospecto, nombre de la vacuna, y nº de lote, como hacen algunas organizaciones en EE.UU.
Pero claro, si no se sabe ni los componentes de la vacunas :ouch:.


----------



## mcd (7 Nov 2009)

penultima hipotesis:

y si es como lo de los "ovnis" en otras crisis anteriores?????


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Pues no sé si servirá de algo, pero... firma modificada.


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

La verdad les sería mucho mas rentable que duráramos un poco menos de vida. Por lo del crecimiento insostenible también.


----------



## Zhukov (7 Nov 2009)

Titulares de la Ukrainian News, ayer, no sé por qué, pero no puedo abrir los artículos, igual es cosa de mi navegador

Ukrainian News

Ayer


[16:21] Health Ministry Calling On Ukrainians To Pay Attention Only To Ministry’s Information About Flu And Acute Respiratory Viral Infection Epidemic


El ministro de Sanidad pide a los ucranianos escuchar sólo a lo que diga el ministerio sobre la epidemia de gripe y infección respiratoria aguda viral.

No es peste... es la gripe y un virus desconocido :: que causa síntomas peores que la gripe

[18:44] Tymoshenko Sees No Reason To Introduce State Of Emergency Because Of Influenza

Yulia dice que no hay razón para declarar el estado de la emergencia. Se están dedicando a dar una de cal y otra de arena.

[19:24] UPDATE: Kirovohrad Region Imposes Quarantine Measures Because Of Influenza And Other Acute Respiratory Viral Infections

La región de Kirovograd impone cuarentena por la epidemia de gripe y el "otro" bicho

[19:47] Mayor Chernovetskyi Insists On Introduction Of Quarantine In Kyiv

El alcalde de Kiev insiste en que se declare la cuarentena en Kiev

Hoy sábado

[11:01] EU Mission Arrives In Ukraine To Study Epidemiological Situation

Llega una misión de la Unión Europea para estudiar la situación de la epidemia... hmmmienso:

[15:04] Ministry Of Health Confirms 109 Deaths Of Flu And Acute Respiratory Viral Infections

Ministerio de Sanidad confirma 109 muertes por gripe y lo "otro"...


Lo acojonante es el silencio atronador sobre todo esto y que aún no se sepa qué es esa misteriosa enfermedad :8:


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Bueno, pues ya han trasladado el hilo. Parece ser que molestaba en el principal. El de la gripe sigue en el ppal. ¿verdad?

Bueno, a lo que iba:

Parece que la 1ª Ministra los tiene bien puestos:

Google Traductor


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Bueno, pues yo voy a decir en cada hilo que no corresponda lo siguiente:

Sin intención de molestar al creador del post... dirigido al administrador: ¿Esta noticia es de burbuja inmobiliaria? no parece el foro correspondiente.

A ver si mierdas de noticias (o buenísimas que no corresponden) pueden estar en el PPAL. y una tan importante como ésta, no.


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

Una pena que no siga en burbuja inmobiliaria


----------



## Condotiero007 (7 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Lo del SIDA no me parece mal, porque es un montaje más, lo malo es lo de la exopolítica, porque si van allí los de Starviewer ¿pero van? entonces la van a ridiculizar. Te aconsejo que te veas el docu que llevo en la firma del Dr Horowitz, no te va a saber mal usar un par de horas en ello.




Que el Sida es un montaje mas?¿?¿?!! Pues yo he perdido a algun familiar por dicho montage asi que te aconsejo que te pongas la gomita cada vez que forniques como hace la mayoria de la gente


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

*A las embarazadas en España se les inoculará una vacuna sin adyuvantes para más seguridad.*
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundosalud/2009/10/22/medicina/1256206835.html


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Una pena que no siga en burbuja inmobiliaria



No es muy normal eso que han hecho. Pero nada normal.


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

Condotiero007 dijo:


> Que el Sida es un montaje mas?¿?¿?!! Pues yo he perdido a algun familiar por dicho montage asi que te aconsejo que te pongas la gomita cada vez que forniques como hace la mayoria de la gente



Hay muchas irregularidades a la hora de detectar el SIDA. 
El medicamento que te dan contra él creo que es muy muy perjudicial.


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

Esta noticia es muy buena y no esta ahí. Sera por como se llama? en plan alarmista?
Las hay peores en burbuja pero las mantienen. 
Mmm es por el numero de visitas?


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No es muy normal eso que han hecho. Pero nada normal.



hombre, la verdad es que no tiene demasiado que ver con la burbuja inmobiliaria.

Aunque el hilo sobre la peste porcina tampoco y ahi sigue.

Por otro lado, si lo miramos friamente, que se vacune quien quiera.

Esto es un poco como la anunciada burbuja inmobiliaria, quien se quiera cipotecar, que lo haga.

La pena es que tarde o temprano, todos pagaremos ambos errores.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Condotiero007 dijo:


> Que el Sida es un montaje mas?¿?¿?!! Pues yo he perdido a algun familiar por dicho montage asi que te aconsejo que te pongas la gomita cada vez que forniques como hace la mayoria de la gente



Mis condolencias por tus pérdidas, pero mejor infórmate antes más, por ejemplo, viendo el documental del Dr Horowitz de mi firma. Y si quieres conocer formas alternativas de curarlo, también en mi apartado de YouTube tienes algún vídeo cómo éste:

YouTube - 01 - Dr. Bob Beck - La Cura Suprimida del Cancer y el SIDA k

Y no voy de cachondeito, que la cosa es muy seria. Me reitero, veros todos el documental de Horowitz, son dos horas, es un coñazo que sea con subtítulos, pero da pelos y señales de cómo y porqué hay determinadas enfermedades asesinando gente hoy día.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

*Eugenesia*

todo este chanchullo de la vacuna me ha hecho recordar hoy algo mas antiguo que los BilderBerg. Desarrollado por el mismisimo Charles Darwin y en lo que estuve entretenido hace algun tiempo.

Eugenesia.

Eugenesia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Que con la vacuna piensan matarnos a todos?  no jodas, no creo.

Que reduzca nuestras defensas inmunologicas? ienso: no me parece ninguna paranoia.

Es una forma selectiva de que mueran los mas debiles y sobrevivan los mas fuertes sin el peso del lastre de los debiles.

Una conspiranoia mas en la que pensar. :rolleye:

Cuando llegue la obligacion de vacunarse en este pais (si no se desmonta antes el intento) la gran mayoria de gente ira a vacunarse, no vendra a casa a buscarnos para que vayamos, con que vayan la mayoria, sera suficiente. Cada uno que escoja.

Respecto a que en este pais nunca obligarian a ponernos esa vacuna: Repito el link en el que nuestra ministra de sanidad, hace 5 dias dice que no, que no sera obligatoria. Solo podria OBLIGARSE SI FUERA ALTAMENTE CONTAGIOSA Y MUY GRAVE.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20090902/vacuna-gripe-sera-solo-aconsejable-obligatoria-para-los-grupos-riesgo/290774.shtml

como diria nuestro gobierno, "Nosotros no podemos pensar por vosotros"


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

Espero que sea una pseudoobligación.


----------



## ilral (7 Nov 2009)

y a todo esto, hay alguien en el foro que conozca a alguna persona que ha pasado la gripe a???, seria de gran ayuda, pa saber si es chunga, si no lo es, si es de mentira, etc...hace poco me comento una amiga, que ha una amiga suya( que yo conozco tambien pero que hace tiempo que no veo) ha pasado la gripe a, que las paso putas y que incluso la ingresaron en el hospital...que segun ella de broma no tiene nada...


----------



## jgl (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Espero que sea una pseudoobligación.




Me temo que no. Hay leyes excepcionales para casos de emergencias sanitarias. Existen en todos los países.

En el hilo de LA GRIPE PORCINA incluí un enlace al documento español que se redactó para casos de pandemias bajo las recomendaciones de la OMS. Si tengo tiempo miraré de buscarlo, pero bueno, que está legislado...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> y a todo esto, hay alguien en el foro que conozca a alguna persona que ha pasado la gripe a???



El problema es que al gripe A no está definida, y se puede llamar así a todas las enfermedades que producen exactamente los mismo síntomas, desde el embarazo hasta el lupus.


----------



## Ohete (7 Nov 2009)

Por una vez voy a estar de acuerdo con el ruso tocapelotas de las pistolita dorada. Efectivamente, todos los males de aspecto infeccioso se identifican con virus, y todo virus se hipostasia en los medios y en la calle como la gripe A. Lo que ya he repetido, esta gripe A es el Al Qaeda de las enfermedades...
Ahora que me pica el ojete, ¿será la gripe A?


----------



## josemazgz (7 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> y a todo esto, hay alguien en el foro que conozca a alguna persona que ha pasado la gripe a???, seria de gran ayuda, pa saber si es chunga, si no lo es, si es de mentira, etc...hace poco me comento una amiga, que ha una amiga suya( que yo conozco tambien pero que hace tiempo que no veo) ha pasado la gripe a, que las paso putas y que incluso la ingresaron en el hospital...que segun ella de broma no tiene nada...



Según los criterios que se usan para definir una posible gripe A, en casa la hemos pasado los cuatro :bla:

Todos los años ingresan a alguien por gripe estacional. Nada nuevo.


----------



## josemazgz (7 Nov 2009)

Ohete dijo:


> Ahora que me pica el ojete, ¿será la gripe A?



Yo creo que es por tu nick :Baile:


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Sin duda, el ruso siempre tiene razon!

A cualkier gripe le llamaran gripe A

El objetivo, es vacunarnos.

Y confio, que lo que les pasa en Ucrania, no sea contagioso como tambien dice el Ruso, ya que por ineptitud, alog asi se les podria ir d elas manos.

Yo sigo pensando que a los ucranianos les han rociado de mierda.


----------



## eleztrico (7 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> y a todo esto, hay alguien en el foro que conozca a alguna persona que ha pasado la gripe a???, seria de gran ayuda, pa saber si es chunga, si no lo es, si es de mentira, etc...hace poco me comento una amiga, que ha una amiga suya( que yo conozco tambien pero que hace tiempo que no veo) ha pasado la gripe a, que las paso putas y que incluso la ingresaron en el hospital...que segun ella de broma no tiene nada...



De primera mano te digo, depende de si se te complica, o si no te cuidas. En principio lo normal son 2 o 3 días de fiebre alta, puede que diarrea y un poco de tos. 

El médico no te hace ninguna prueba con lo que tampoco te certifican que la enfermedad sea gripe A, como mucho te pondrán que tienes sindrome gripal. Sin embargo en las estadísticas irá incluída como tal, sobre esto, como anecdota, me consta que en los colegios cuando falta un niño se contabiliza como gripe A, aunque muchas veces sea otra cosa. Es verdad que ya está afectando a mucha gente pero estamos nosotros mismos hinchando las estadísticas, y esto lo sabe todo el mundo y lo siguen haciendo, eso te da una muestra de en que punto estamos.

También es verdad que no te recetan el Tamiflu a no ser que la cosa se ponga fea.

Se espera que la vacunación empiece en el punto más alto de contagios, a mediados de noviembre. Y que la enfermedad será mucho más virulenta en diciembre y enero.


----------



## jgl (7 Nov 2009)

Andalucia Lamentable dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo, y la verdad como medico no se que pensar.
> El apagon informativo me escama.
> ...





He encontrado este documento y me ha llamado la atención, es sobre una patente de secuencias y mezclas de variantes de virus aviar para vacunaciones, es del 2008 del laboratorio Medimmune. 

Yo no tengo suficientes conocimientos para entender de qué va, aunque estoy algo metida en el tema veterinario y me interesa.

podrías echarle un vistazo y ver que te parece?



Medimmune H1N1 Swine Flu Virus - PATENT - 2008

Saludos.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Sin duda, el ruso siempre tiene razon!
> 
> A cualkier gripe le llamaran gripe A
> 
> ...



Algo es, los 39000 hospitalizados de somatismos del pánico no creo que sean.

Con lo que podemos especular es con el tipo de enfermedad, pero no con si hay o no algún tipo de afección.


----------



## Zhukov (7 Nov 2009)

Informe de mis fuentes en Crimea.

El gobierno ha ordenado que los cobradores de autobús y dependientes de tiendas y otros se pongan mascarillas.

El precio de las mascarillas y los limones se ha multiplicado x 10.

El brote epidémico parece por el momento limitado al oeste de Ucrania, en las provincias del sur, Kherson, Zaporozhe, Nikolayev, Odessa y Crimea no hay gripe.

¿Hay epidemia de gripe? Sí, como todos los años, puede que un poco más fuerte de lo normal.

Hay una enfermedad respiratoria aguda no identificada y un centenar de muertos según datos oficiales.

Y hay una lucha política entre el presidente de la república, Yushenko, y la primera ministra , Timoshenko, que cada cual quiere llevar las aguas revueltas a su molino.

En los países vecinos se lo están tomando en serio. Aquí silencio ensordecedor.


Y para remate estrenan la película "Infectados" (Carriers) aquí :cook:


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

*Eslovaquia cierra pasos fronterizos con Ucrania*

Google Traductor

Eslovaquia ha cerrado casi todos los pasos fronterizos en la frontera con Ucrania 

Mañana, 8 de noviembre, dejará de operar el PPC para los automovilistas en la aldea Ubli. Más información

Imprimir
Pegar en el blog
Enviar a un amigo
Carta al editor

Otros vecinos de Ucrania no ha cerrado las fronteras del país. Foto de beta.rian.ru
De Eslovaquia declaró que el cierre temporal de la mayoría de los puestos de control en la frontera con Ucrania, por temor a la propagación del virus de la influenza porcina.

Por ejemplo, mañana, 8 de noviembre, dejará de operar el PPC para los automovilistas en la aldea Ubli.

Según el ministro del Interior eslovaco, Robert Kalinyaka para el automóvil permanece abierto sólo un puesto de control cerca del asentamiento de Vishnu-alemán. Cada una de cruzar la frontera eslovaca pasa estricta supervisión médica.

También se supo que las autoridades eslovacas han regresado a los ciudadanos de Ucrania, que tiene signos de infección.

Otros vecinos de Ucrania no ha cerrado las fronteras del país, pero los controles más estrictos.

A principios de Eslovaquia ha cerrado dos de los cinco pasos fronterizos en la frontera con Ucrania.

Fuentes: Newsru.ua


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> y a todo esto, hay alguien en el foro que conozca a alguna persona que ha pasado la gripe a???, seria de gran ayuda, pa saber si es chunga, si no lo es, si es de mentira, etc...hace poco me comento una amiga, que ha una amiga suya( que yo conozco tambien pero que hace tiempo que no veo) ha pasado la gripe a, que las paso putas y que incluso la ingresaron en el hospital...que segun ella de broma no tiene nada...



No, pero te puedo decir que desde que me fabriqué un aparatito para producir plata coloidal, cuando me noto síntomas gripales cómo picor de garganta y mucosidades, me hago un poco de agua con coloide concentrado, hago gárgaras, lo "inhalo" por la nariz y a las 24/36 horas cómo una rosa, así que dudo de que la pueda pillar, ni eso ni ninguna otra cosa que proceda de virus, bacterias u hongos, ya que se los cepilla todos sin compasión.

Bob Beck: Plata coloidal

¿cómo se hace para incrustar un vídeo?


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Lo he puesto en el principal, pronto lo moverán.

Google Traductor


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Entre Yushenko y Timoshenko, me creere a quien no meta la gripe A y la vacuna de por medio y por lo que parece, es la tia buenorra la que se aparta de la gripe A y es el presidente cara pueteada al que le gustaria imponer el estado de exepcion y obligar a todos a vacunarse.

Corrijanme si me equivoco por favor.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Una cuestión, Azrael que fuen quien inició el hilo o cualquiera que lo considere oportuno: Por qué no pedís a Calopez que funda el hilo con el de gripe porcina?? Me parece un desperdicio que este hilo esté enterrado en las catacumbas.
> 
> Yo particularmente no hubiese iniciado un hilo nuevo para la noticia sino que hubiese posteado en el de gripe porcina, pero cada uno es libre de decidir cómo postear, de hecho ya posteamos la noticia de Ukrania allí en primicia antes de que se abriese este hilo.
> 
> Creo que la mejor solución es fusionar el hilo, Azrael debería pedirlo Al presi o AzkunaVeteya



Probablemente, por que esto no es gripe porcina!

Cualquiera que vea como titulo sobre la gripe porcina pensara que es mas de lo mismo. Quien lea que el asunto tiene raiz en Ucrania, lo recordara en un par de semanas.

Personalmente, me opondria a esa fusion aunque si a cambiar el titulo de este hilo.

Y todo eso, dando por sentado que en el hilo de la gripe cerda se deja bien clara la opsicion a la vacuna.

El tema de Ucrania y su relacion con Joseph Moshe, es muy gordo.

A parte, mezclaria muchos asuntos y seria ilegible.

Lo de Ucrania, apesta a un ataque deliberado. Y NO a la propagacion de la gripe A.


----------



## Zhukov (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Entre Yushenko y Timoshenko, me creere a quien no meta la gripe A y la vacuna de por medio y por lo que parece, es la tia buenorra la que se aparta de la gripe A y es el presidente cara pueteada al que le gustaria imponer el estado de exepcion y obligar a todos a vacunarse.
> 
> Corrijanme si me equivoco por favor.





Pues eso era ayer, hoy la buenorra le está metiendo prisa al feo (¿o el malo? el feo cuadra más con Yanukovich :XX: ) para que tome medidas

*Tymoshenko Urging Yuschenko To Sign Law On Directing UAH 1 Billion To Fight Flu Epidemic* (11/07/2009 16:29) Подробнее

Le dice que firme una ley para aprobar el gasto de 1 billón de grivnas para combatir la epidemia.

Mi esposa y sus amigas se lo toman a coña, pero claro, ellos son rusos y la opinión que tienen del gobierno ucraniano es irreproducible. Dicen que es todo un montaje del gobierno que está en la bancarrota para sacar dinero de la ayuda internacional, y/o robar más del presupuesto con la excusa del gasto médico. Y que se ahorra dinero al cerrar las escuelas y tal, porque se corta la calfeffación 

Curiosamente Ucrania acaba de pagar la factura del gas a Ucrania.

Personalmente opino que esta actitud es una negación de la realidad, una respuesta psicológica para conjurar el miedo, te lo tomas a risa. Y por ahora pueden porque la epidemia de lo que sea no ha llegado hasta allá, a parte de los casos de gripe normales en esta época del año.

Algo está pasando, algo ha matado a 100 personas... ¿qué?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Una cuestión, Azrael que fuen quien inició el hilo o cualquiera que lo considere oportuno: Por qué no pedís a Calopez que funda el hilo con el de gripe porcina?? Me parece un desperdicio que este hilo esté enterrado en las catacumbas.
> 
> Yo particularmente no hubiese iniciado un hilo nuevo para la noticia sino que hubiese posteado en el de gripe porcina, pero cada uno es libre de decidir cómo postear, de hecho ya posteamos la noticia de Ukrania allí en primicia antes de que se abriese este hilo.
> 
> Creo que la mejor solución es fusionar el hilo, Azrael debería pedirlo Al presi o AzkunaVeteya



Parece una buena idea pero... ¿y si también lo trasladan aquí? :8:

 Eslovaquia ha cerrado casi todos los pasos fronterizos en la frontera con Ucrania


----------



## jgl (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Probablemente, por que esto no es gripe porcina!
> 
> Cualquiera que vea como titulo sobre la gripe porcina pensara que es mas de lo mismo. Quien lea que el asunto tiene raiz en Ucrania, lo recordara en un par de semanas.
> 
> ...





Totalmente de acuerdo, no creo que fuese adecuada una fusión, tendríamos varios temas diferentes mezclados, y a la velocidad que va este hilo sería imposible encontrar nada. Sería mejor cambiar el título.


----------



## Freeman (7 Nov 2009)

No va por ti Ziberan, thanks for the info, pero empiezo a estar un poco hasta los cojones de tanta pandemia-pantomima...


----------



## tentenelaire (7 Nov 2009)

Un tributo a Greg Grisham: "Con lo fácil que es decir PUTA"


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Probablemente, por que esto no es gripe porcina!
> 
> Cualquiera que vea como titulo sobre la gripe porcina pensara que es mas de lo mismo. Quien lea que el asunto tiene raiz en Ucrania, lo recordara en un par de semanas.
> 
> ...



Si yo comprendo perfectamente lo que dices, el problema es que nunca te van a dejar tener en el principal abierto 2 hilos similares sobre un tema transversal a la burbuja por muy interesante que sea el hilo y allí, en el principal, ya está el de la gripe porcina.

Pero discrepo en algo, creo que todo este hilo podría haberse incluido en el de gripe porcina con el que está bastante relacionado según mi opinión, por eso proponía lo de la fusión como mal menor.

Personalmente me da igual, es la simple comodidad de leer sobre una misma temática en un solo hilo.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si yo comprendo perfectamente lo que dices, el problema es que nunca te van a dejar tener en el principal abierto 2 hilos similares sobre un tema transversal a la burbuja por muy interesante que sea el hilo y allí, en el principal, ya está el de la gripe porcina.
> 
> Pero discrepo en algo, creo que todo este hilo podría haberse incluido en el de gripe porcina con el que está bastante relacionado según mi opinión, por eso proponía lo de la fusión como mal menor.
> 
> Personalmente me da igual, es la simple comodidad de leer sobre una misma temática en un solo hilo.



entiendo, tu sabras mejor que yo, eres mucho mas veterano en este foro.

Yo es que siempre voy directo a "Nuevos Mensajes" lo del principal lo dezconozco, sorry.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Freeman dijo:


> No va por ti Ziberan, thanks for the info, pero empiezo a estar un poco hasta los cojones de tanta pandemia-pantomima...



No te preocupes, yo también. Y lo comprendo 

Lo posteo sólo por el hecho del silencio informativo nacional. Creo que el hecho de que un país europeo cierre fronteras con otro es suficientemente "noticiable".


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> El centro de Kiev hoy mismo



Lo tuyo no merece comentario. Pero no puedo evitar decirte que es muy desagradable.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Freeman dijo:


> No va por ti Ziberan, thanks for the info, pero empiezo a estar un poco hasta los cojones de tanta pandemia-pantomima...



Precisamente, el caso de Ucrania, no tiene que ver con pandemia-pantomima.

Mas bien parece haber sido un ataque biologico que en pocos dias, nos haran pasar por aqui como epidemia de gripe A.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues eso era ayer, hoy la buenorra le está metiendo prisa al feo (¿o el malo? el feo cuadra más con Yanukovich :XX: ) para que tome medidas
> 
> *Tymoshenko Urging Yuschenko To Sign Law On Directing UAH 1 Billion To Fight Flu Epidemic* (11/07/2009 16:29) Подробнее
> 
> ...



Le mete prisa para que se gaste un billon en que? En gasas o en vacunas?


----------



## Garrapatez (7 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

De todas formas insisto una y otra vez.

Llevo ya mas de 100 mensajes en este hilo lo que resulta ya obsesivo y digno de SPAM.

Aqui el tema que a mi me despierta, no es el asunto de la gripe A. Es que se hayan atrevido a atacar a un pasi europeo para convencernos del peligro de la gripe y asi obligarnos a vacunarnos.

En Mexico parece que lo colaron como algo fruto de la naturaleza. El tema de Ucrania PUEDE ser algo deliberado.

Aunque cuando las mass media suelte la noticia, ya no habra posibilidad de alertar sobre esto.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> De todas formas insisto una y otra vez.
> 
> Llevo ya mas de 100 mensajes en este hilo lo que resulta ya obsesivo y digno de SPAM.
> 
> ...



Y que un país europeo que haya cerrado sus fronteras con otro siga sin ser noticia. Se está cociendo algo muy feo.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Y que un país europeo que haya cerrado sus fronteras con otro siga sin ser noticia. Se está cociendo algo muy feo.



Y tan feo!

Como me dijo un gran conforero.

Menuda ola de mierda se nos viene encima

Me voy a hacer la cena, con ajos y un buen zumito de naranja


----------



## jgl (7 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si yo comprendo perfectamente lo que dices, el problema es que nunca te van a dejar tener en el principal abierto 2 hilos similares sobre un tema transversal a la burbuja por muy interesante que sea el hilo y allí, en el principal, ya está el de la gripe porcina.
> 
> Pero discrepo en algo, creo que todo este hilo podría haberse incluido en el de gripe porcina con el que está bastante relacionado según mi opinión, por eso proponía lo de la fusión como mal menor.
> 
> Personalmente me da igual, es la simple comodidad de leer sobre una misma temática en un solo hilo.



El problema es que áquí seguimos la gripe A, política exterior, geopolítica, virus misterioso, conspiraciones, etc... ; en el otro es monotema. Sería un lío, y hay mucho forero al que no le interesa tanto catastrofismo.

Pero vosotros vereis... llevais más tiempo.


----------



## lemmings (7 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> y a todo esto, hay alguien en el foro que conozca a alguna persona que ha pasado la gripe a???, seria de gran ayuda, pa saber si es chunga, si no lo es, si es de mentira, etc...hace poco me comento una amiga, que ha una amiga suya( que yo conozco tambien pero que hace tiempo que no veo) ha pasado la gripe a, que las paso putas y que incluso la ingresaron en el hospital...que segun ella de broma no tiene nada...



Yo conozco un montón, y no tiene nada de especial con respecto a la habitual; el último que me dijo que la tuvo, este verano, me dijo que para él había sido muchísimo peor el catarrazo que acababa de pasar.

La gripe a prácticamente solo jode a quien ya tiene alguna otra patología, a la gente normal no le hace mas daño que la gripe habitual.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Más allá de conspiranoias y virus fantasma... ¿cómo es que no se anuncia el cierre de fronteras de un país?

No entiendo nada. Y menos el desprecio de algunos por este tipo de noticias.


----------



## lemmings (7 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Algo es, los 39000 hospitalizados de somatismos del pánico no creo que sean.
> 
> *Con lo que podemos especular es con el tipo de enfermedad, pero no con si hay o no algún tipo de afección.*



Joder, ¿y te parece poco? Si como bien dices podemos especular con si es gripe A, B o Z ¿de qué sirve seguir discutiendo sobre los casos de gripe a, cuando ni siquiera sabemos cuantos realmente hay?


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Lo que se ve es que no quieren que les rompan su "burbuja". Parece que una cosa es decir chorradas y otra es que se les vengan encima.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

pasa que este asunto no beneficia a ningun partido politico, y esto ultimamente esta llenos de militantes de uno y otro bando haciendo su propaganda pre-pre-prelectoral


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Mas bien parece haber sido un ataque biologico que en pocos dias, nos haran pasar por aqui como epidemia de gripe A.



Dada la extrema dificultad de contagiar cualquier cosa sin contacto directo (o casi-directo), la guerra biológica es mas impracticable que un envenenamiento masivo.

Así que si algo anormal hay detrás de esas cifras de enfermos lo más racional es sospechar antes de lo menos improbable.

Así que no empecemos culpando a microorganismos vivos de lo que simples agentes químicos inertes pueden provocar, y no culpemos a agentes químicos de lo que una simple mentira de un jefe de estado puede justificar.

Ante la falta de información se aplica el Principio de Economía. Para los matemáticos, se escoge la distribución de probabilidades con menor entropía.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Veneno entonces? 

Ok , ataque de envenenamiento masivo.
La cuestion, es que nop es gripe cerda


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

putinrereloaded dijo:


> dada la extrema dificultad de contagiar cualquier cosa sin contacto directo (o casi-directo), la guerra biológica es mas impracticable que un envenenamiento masivo.
> 
> Así que si algo anormal hay detrás de esas cifras de enfermos lo más racional es sospechar antes de lo menos improbable.
> 
> ...



repe!!! :d


----------



## eleztrico (7 Nov 2009)




----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Podemos olvidar el origen de la infección, podemos olvidar que en Ucrania esté ocurriendo algo... pero es inconcebible que los medios no emitan la noticia de un cierre de fronteras entre dos países europeos. Esto no ha ocurrido nunca.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> No, pero te puedo decir que desde que me fabriqué un aparatito para producir plata coloidal, cuando me noto síntomas gripales cómo picor de garganta y mucosidades, me hago un poco de agua con coloide concentrado, hago gárgaras, lo "inhalo" por la nariz y a las 24/36 horas cómo una rosa, así que dudo de que la pueda pillar, ni eso ni ninguna otra cosa que proceda de virus, bacterias u hongos, ya que se los cepilla todos sin compasión.
> 
> Bob Beck: Plata coloidal
> 
> ¿cómo se hace para incrustar un vídeo?



Para incrustar un video hay que copiar y pegar donde te dice ¨embed¨, mira así:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ahihGKZC5Kk&hl=pl&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ahihGKZC5Kk&hl=pl&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Dada la extrema dificultad de contagiar cualquier cosa sin contacto directo (o casi-directo), la guerra biológica es mas impracticable que un envenenamiento masivo.
> 
> Así que si algo anormal hay detrás de esas cifras de enfermos lo más racional es sospechar antes de lo menos improbable.
> 
> ...



Voy a reconocer que es más sencillo envenenar el agua que complicarse en otras cosas, es cierto.

Pero se está viviendo uno de los momentos más complicados incluso a nivel político de los últimos años, y ni una palabra.


----------



## ERB (7 Nov 2009)

Según la embajada de Francia en Ucrania:

“Según la información disponible, la epidema combina gripe normal, virus de la gripe (H1H1 ha sido identificado) y una infección respiratoria aguda cuya naturaleza exacta no ha sido identificada todavía, y que es la responsable de la mayor parte de las muertes”

GRIPPE A-H1N1 en Ukraine ? Situation et conseils - La France en Ukraine


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> pasa que este asunto no beneficia a ningun partido politico, y esto ultimamente esta llenos de militantes de uno y otro bando haciendo su propaganda pre-pre-prelectoral



Una respuesta muy inteligente.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Para incrustar un video hay que copiar y pegar donde te dice ¨embed¨, mira así:



Eso del hombre azul es un montaje de cuidado ¿no ves lo sonrosadito que estoy yo? si es que os creéis cada cosa... :XX: pero gracias por la explicación.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Eso del hombre azul es un montaje de cuidado ¿no ves lo sonrosadito que estoy yo? si es que os creéis cada cosa... :XX: pero gracias por la explicación.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



De nada, pero yo por si acaso no voy a hacer el experimento, casi prefiero el ajo y el limón :cook:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Nov 2009)

ERB dijo:


> ...una infección respiratoria aguda cuya naturaleza exacta no ha sido identificada todavía, y que es la responsable de la mayor parte de las muertes”



Sorprendedme con algo nuevo, por favor!

«La *neumonía* es la infección que más muertes está causando en Gipuzkoa». diariovasco.com

La *neumonía* causa la muerte de un niño cada 15 segundos - Yahoo! Noticias

*Neumonía*, séptima causa de muerte entre adultos mayores - La Jornada

La *neumonía* causa la muerte de 1,2 millones de niños: estudio: MedlinePlus

El Pais - Cali Colombia cali Alta tasa de muertes por *neumonía*

152 muertos por *neumonía* - Nacionales - El Nuevo Diario


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sorprendedme con algo nuevo, por favor!
> 
> «La *neumonía* es la infección que más muertes está causando en Gipuzkoa». diariovasco.com
> 
> ...




¿Y te has percatado Putin de la monserga constante y persistente sobre lo del *muro de Berlín* en todas las cadenas? 

Por un lado censuran la epidemia, censuran las maniobras del Yuschenko para dar un golpe de Estado, callan lo de Joseph Moshe y nos machacan con lo malos que eran los rusos (conste que yo no soy comunista). Ésto es una maniobra para destruir el equilibrio en Ucrania, cada vez está más claro. La única duda es si lo que están soltando además va a provocar una pandemia en Europa, cosa que les sería muy útil para censurar información y declarar ley marcial. Recordemos que en éstos niveles, precisamente lo raro, es que una maniobra tenga únicamente un sólo propósito.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

¿Pero la neumonía no es de origen vírico?


----------



## 1929 (7 Nov 2009)

Alex Jones’ Prison Planet.com Bioterrorism Tabletop Exercise Was Being Conducted In Ukraine One Month Ago – Now Country Is Gripped By Mystery Epidemic

The foreign minister of Belgium, Yves Leterme, was recently approached by an unknown foreign leader (prime minister, president?) while attending a UN meeting, IF HE WANTED TO HELP STOP POPULATION GROWTH AND HELP MURDER PEOPLE TO REACH THAT GOAL.

Now Yves Leterme was very shocked by the question and in an interview in the Belgium edition of ParisMatch he talked about this happening and the impact it had on him. He is not willing to reveal which foreign leader did this request at him
See Belgium Newspaper DeMorgen http://www.demorgen.be/dm/nl/5.....quot.dhtml
I have not been able to find ParisMatch Belgium edition in shops or online so we have to work with the details from DeMorgen Newspaper
http://www.demorgen.be/dm/nl/5.....quot.dhtml


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Precisamente, el caso de Ucrania, no tiene que ver con pandemia-pantomima.
> 
> Mas bien parece haber sido un ataque biologico que en pocos dias, nos haran pasar por aqui como epidemia de gripe A.



Aquí importan más otras estupideces. Y desde luego no lo digo por willbeend, supongo que él lo sabe.


----------



## dodaltel (7 Nov 2009)

He creado un clon de este foro en esta dirección:

http://burbujas.foros.ws

Ante las múltiples deficiencias de este foro y aprovechando la libertad de expresión que nos brinda Internet e decidido abrir un foro. Ya veremos si funciona o no. ienso:


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

ERB dijo:


> Según la embajada de Francia en Ucrania:
> 
> “Según la información disponible, la epidema combina gripe normal, virus de la gripe (H1H1 ha sido identificado) y una infección respiratoria aguda cuya naturaleza exacta no ha sido identificada todavía, y que es la responsable de la mayor parte de las muertes”
> 
> GRIPPE A-H1N1 en Ukraine ? Situation et conseils - La France en Ukraine



Ese link lo puso un conforero ayer, el del foro nomasmentiras. Solo hablan de la gripe A, es lo que les interesa.

Aconsejan la vacuna.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Cómo comentaba en el otro hilo:

No paran con lo del muro de Berlín por todas las cadenas, ésto huele a maniobra para desequilibrar Ucrania y decantarla por USA, eliminando la influencia rusa allí.

Por un lado *censuran la epidemia*, *censuran las maniobras del Yuschenko* para dar un golpe de Estado, *callan lo de Joseph Moshe* y nos machacan con lo malos que eran los rusos (conste que yo no soy comunista). Ésto es una maniobra para destruir el equilibrio en Ucrania, cada vez está más claro. La única duda es si lo que están soltando además va a provocar una pandemia en Europa, cosa que les sería muy útil para censurar información y declarar ley marcial. Recordemos que en éstos niveles, precisamente lo raro, es que una maniobra tenga únicamente un sólo propósito.


----------



## 1929 (7 Nov 2009)

Metro - Polish PM: Poland not buying swine flu vaccination unless it has been properly tested

*Polish PM: Poland not buying swine flu vaccination unless it has been properly tested*
MONIKA SCISLOWSKA, THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
November 06, 2009 9:57 a.m.

*WARSAW, Poland - Polish Prime Minister Donald Tusk said Friday that his government won't buy vaccines for swine flu that have not been properly tested or from producers who won't take responsibility for possible side effects.*
*Tusk told reporters that vaccine producers were pressuring governments to buy, but were also demanding that all responsibility and compensation for possible negative side effects fall upon government shoulders*.

"Today we are dealing with great pressure from pharmaceutical firms ... we are dealing with expectations that hundreds of millions of zlotys (dollars) will be spent on vaccine while no one wants to guarantee that it has no side effects," he said.

He stressed that the few dozen swine cases in Poland have been mild and no deaths have been reported.

Some independent health experts have been advising vaccination after a recent surge in flu cases in neighbouring Ukraine saw more than 700,000 cases and 109 deaths of people with flu-like illness in recent weeks.

Fourteen of the fatalities were swine flu cases, Polish news agency PAP reported, citing Ukraine's chief doctor Oleksandr Bilovol.

Polish health officials said a military medical laboratory in Pulawy was testing samples taken in Ukraine from sick people. Poland is also sending face masks to Ukraine.

On Thursday, the World Health Organization said that the swine flu virus has become the predominant flu strain worldwide.

In some countries, swine flu accounts for up to 70 per cent of the flu viruses being sampled, according to Dr. Keiji Fukuda, WHO's top flu official.

While most people recover from the illness without needing medical treatment, officials are also continuing to see severe cases in people under 65 - people who are not usually at risk during regular flu seasons.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Pero la neumonía no es de origen vírico?



En absoluto. Existen infinitas variedades de neumonías, se puede decir que cada paciente tiene la suya específica. La inflamación de los pulmones es una de las enfermedades mas corrientes que existen y tiene múltiples causas.

Por eso es la enfermedad-comodín de quienes buscan crear falsas alarmas. Tenemos muchos ejemplos del uso (abuso) de las neumonías en la historia reciente: _neumonía atípica, enfermedad del legionario, SARS_ etc...

Y esto es la neumonía "típica" porque neumonías atípicas hay para dar y tomar:

Neumonía atípica.

_La neumonía atípica o neumonía errante se refiere a la neumonía que no es causada por las bacterias y otros patógenos tradicionales. Por lo general se ve en personas de edad avanzada, fumadores y pacientes con enfermedades crónicas e inmunosuprimidos.[1]

*El síndrome tóxico provocado en España por la ingestión de aceite de colza desnaturalizado fue diagnosticado en sus primeros momentos, en 1981, como un brote de neumonía atípica*_​


----------



## Kirot (7 Nov 2009)

LA POLACA DEFENDIÉNDOSE CON LO DE LAS VACUNAS: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GbGYUSMJYu4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GbGYUSMJYu4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> LA POLACA DEFENDIÉNDOSE CON LO DE LAS VACUNAS:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GbGYUSMJYu4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GbGYUSMJYu4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Aquí en Polonia la ministra está bastante mosqueada, al parecer están recibiendo muchas presiones por parte de las farmacéuticas para comprar la vacuna y la mujer estaba muy cabreada porque al parecer una de las que han probado era tan efectiva como un placebo.
Parece que de momento las autoridades polacas están actuando con mucha prudencia al respecto.


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> LA POLACA DEFENDIÉNDOSE CON LO DE LAS VACUNAS:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GbGYUSMJYu4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GbGYUSMJYu4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



No lo puedo reproducir, dice que es un video privado que he de aceptar la solicitud del que me lo envó.
:cook:

Pero si, Polonia es el unico lugar al que me iria las proximas semanas dentro de Europa.
Por suerte, sus colegas la estan apoyando en este asunto.

Respecto a lo de placebo... he leido por ahi que los polacos usaron esta vacuna con unos indigentes y que estos la palmaron. Pero ya te digo, uno ya no sabe que informacion creerse de lo que hay por ahi.

Lo que si me creo, es que polonia sigue reacia respecto al tema y no mira hacia otro lado como hacen el resto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

:ouch:
Gracias


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Cómo comentaba en el otro hilo:
> 
> No paran con lo del muro de Berlín por todas las cadenas, ésto huele a maniobra para desequilibrar Ucrania y decantarla por USA, eliminando la influencia rusa allí.
> 
> Por un lado *censuran la epidemia*, *censuran las maniobras del Yuschenko* para dar un golpe de Estado, *callan lo de Joseph Moshe* y nos machacan con lo malos que eran los rusos (conste que yo no soy comunista). Ésto es una maniobra para destruir el equilibrio en Ucrania, cada vez está más claro. La única duda es si lo que están soltando además va a provocar una pandemia en Europa, cosa que les sería muy útil para censurar información y declarar ley marcial. Recordemos que en éstos niveles, precisamente lo raro, es que una maniobra tenga únicamente un sólo propósito.



Estamos jodidos. El silencio informativo es el quid de la cuestión.


----------



## libertari (7 Nov 2009)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aquí en Polonia la ministra está bastante mosqueada, al parecer están recibiendo muchas presiones por parte de las farmacéuticas para comprar la vacuna y la mujer estaba muy cabreada porque al parecer una de las que han probado era tan efectiva como un placebo.
> Parece que de momento las autoridades polacas están actuando con mucha prudencia al respecto.



¿Tienes mas informacion acerca de lo que comentas de la vacuna con una efectividad similar a la de un placebo? ¿ El estudio lo hizo el gobierno polaco?


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por favor, retira la foto por respeto a esos muertos y a sus familias.



Incluso por respeto a él mismo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Nov 2009)

libertari dijo:


> ¿Tienes mas informacion acerca de lo que comentas de la vacuna con una efectividad similar a la de un placebo? ¿ El estudio lo hizo el gobierno polaco?



Lo leí ayer en la edición en papel del periódico Rzeczpospolita, no recuerdo las palabras exactas pero voy a ver si encuentro algo más y te lo posteo.

Ya lo tengo, cito y traduzco del polaco: 

_¨La Ministra Ewa Kopacz asegura que el gobierno comprará las vacunas, pero sólo cuando tengan garantías de que son seguras y superen los test clínicos reglamentarios: -Tenemos para elegir tres vacunas, de las cuales una tiene decididamente menor cantidad de sustancia activa. Y a la vez nos dan información de que las tres son iguales (funcionan igual). Qué significa eso? Es que una de ellas es agua bendita? -Se irrita la sra. Kopacz¨. El viceministro de salud Adam Fronczak también se subió de tono con emoción en el parlamento al declarar que habian recibido noticias de que habian fallecido 4 personas despues de haberles administrado la vacuna.
Por el otro lado, el representante de la Agencia Europea de Medicamentos se irritó por la radio llamando populistas a esos politicos y diciendo que los que habian muerto no era por la vacuna, sino por otras complicaciones, que la vacuna la habian probado con 8.000 sujetos y que era segura. Tambien acusan al tabloide suecco Aftonbladet de crear alarmismo con los peligros de la vacuna._


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

libertari dijo:


> ¿Tienes mas informacion acerca de lo que comentas de la vacuna con una efectividad similar a la de un placebo? ¿ El estudio lo hizo el gobierno polaco?



Placebo? No jodas! Un placebo respecto a la curacion si, pero es un VENENO!

Entiendo que no hayas podido leer todo el hilo. Por lo que copio una notici que os puede interesar (ya se posteo aqui ayer o antes de ayer..). respecto Polonia.

Lo que dice la ministra polaca repeliendo los ataques de la UE.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/salud/vacuna-muertes-gripea-suecia-suiza-20091106.html

Cinco europeos han muerto poco tiempo después de ser vacunados contra la gripe A. La alarma se disparó cuando uno de ellos falleció apenas unos minutos después de recibir la dosis. El viceministro de Salud del Parlamento ha sido quien ha alertado a la Unión Europea de estos casos –fuentes no oficiales apuntan a que se trata de cuatro suecos y un suizo- y el de 190 enfermeras más que han presentado reacciones alérgicas “demasiado complicadas” tras haber recibido la vacuna contra el virus H1N1. Para quitarle hierro al asunto, el viceministro barajó una posibilidad: “Podrían haber muerto por otras complicaciones”. 



A lo que no ha hecho mención el mandatario pero sí le ha preguntado la ministra polaca de Sanidad, Ewa Kopacz, es si las vacunas se han fabricado tan rápido que tal vez no hayan pasado los controles que necesita cualquier vacuna que llegue al mercado y si se han verificado los efectos secundarios que podría provocar su administración. 



Kopacz no ha perdido el tiempo para lanzar a la Unión Europea, una a una, las razones por las que Polonia todavía no ha comprado vacunas contra el nuevo virus: “¿Por qué no se especifica la composición de estas vacunas? ¿Por qué no se ha facilitado un informe con sus efectos secundarios, como tienen todas las vacunas? ¿No los tiene o es que tal vez no se han comprobado? ¿Por qué los fabricantes no quieren lanzar ellos mismos la vacuna al mercado si es tan maravillosa? Los distribuidores que compran la vacuna no disponen de ningún estudio que detalle meticulosamente la composición de estas dosis”. Asimismo, Kopacz pregunta a la UE por qué autorizó la distribución de tres vacunas como válidas y cada una de ellas muestra una cantidad de sustancias activas distintas. “¿Cuál es mejor? ¿Las tres producen la misma inmunidad frente al virus? ¿Cómo pueden producir el mismo efecto si no tienen la misma cantidad de sustancias activas?”.



Polonia ha optado por prevenir antes que curar. "Vamos a utilizar el tiempo para examinar cuidadosamente si la vacuna es fiable o no". Kopacz pone de ejemplo a su país vecino, Alemania, que compró 50 millones de dosis y sólo ha usado diez. "¿Es realmente necesario comprar tantas dosis?", deja en el aire. Fuentes no oficiales dicen que Suecia ya ha restringido el acceso a las vacunas 
*****_jejeje esto lo edito yo otra vez  pruebalo tu priemro a ver como te sienta_**** 
a la espera de que se administre en otros países europeos y se puedan comparar los resultados. El Parlamento europeo dice que analizar el caso de las enfermeras podría ayudar a desentrañar este extraño misterio médico. En España, la mitad de los médicos no quieren vacunarse y una monja benedictina de Barcelona dio la vuelta al país en forma de video que desmontaba, de forma científica y divulgativa, todo el negocio montado en torno a este virus. El calendario de vacunación está fijado para dentro de diez días. ¿Quién se atreverá a vacunarse el primero?


----------



## lemmings (7 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Incluso por respeto a él mismo.



Por si todavía no lo has captado, poner esa foto ahí *no tiene la mas mínima gracia.*


----------



## mpe (7 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> No lo puedo reproducir, dice que es un video privado que he de aceptar la solicitud del que me lo envó.
> :cook:



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_z-DNlGc964&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_z-DNlGc964&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dodaltel (7 Nov 2009)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aquí en Polonia la ministra está bastante mosqueada, al parecer están recibiendo muchas presiones por parte de las farmacéuticas para comprar la vacuna y la mujer estaba muy cabreada porque al parecer una de las que han probado era tan efectiva como un placebo.
> Parece que de momento las autoridades polacas están actuando con mucha prudencia al respecto.



uuuf, dentro de poco se suicidará la ministra tirándose por la ventana de su despacho.


----------



## ERB (7 Nov 2009)

El portavoz del Parlamento de Ucrania, Volodymyr Lytvyn ha dicho que *actualmente no existen motivos para declarar un estado de emergencia en Ucrania.*

“Actualmente no hay motivo para la aprobación de tal decisión”
dijo durante su visita a Umán, en la región de Cherkasy, el sábado.

“Hoy me atrevo a afirmar que ellos quieren ver la reacción del público a la idea de declarar un estado de emergencia y *posponer las elecciones [presidenciales]*“, dijo Lytvyn.

No grounds to declare state of emergency in Ukraine, says Lytvyn


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por favor, retira la foto por respeto a esos muertos y a sus familias.



pero si precisamente los judíos han vivido desde 1945 exprimiendo fotos como ésa:rolleye:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

elsenyordelesmosques dijo:


> El centro de Kiev hoy mismo



Ya te vale


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2009)

Joder que falta de sensibilidad.

!!! Hay que ser burro !!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> pero si precisamente los judíos han vivido desde 1945 exprimiendo fotos como ésa:rolleye:



Me da igual quién se tire los trastos. 
Ya se lo he pedido por favor en un privado y he reportado el mensaje.
Está fuera de lugar, si quieren poner el hilo en guardería o papelera, me la suda.

Pero no tiene sentido poner esa foto ahí.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> pero si precisamente los judíos han vivido desde 1945 exprimiendo fotos como ésa:rolleye:



Probablemente sí, pero eso no quita su pésimo gusto. En cualquier caso los que aparecen en la foto no se "aprovecharon" de nada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2009)

:ouch:
Gracias


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Una noticia que aparentemente no tiene relación pero podría tenerla siendo retorcido:

Se estrella un avión militar ruso con once tripulantes a bordo cerca de Sajalín

Por Agencia EFE – hace 9 horas

La cuestión extraña es que se hayan anulado el resto de vuelo de la armada rusa si ha sido por problemas técnicos del aparato.

Era un avión anti-submarino modelo Tu-142 ¿lo ha derribado un submarino entonces? porque eso sí tendría sentido para anular el resto de vuelos… aunque por otro lado ¿para que iba la armada rusa a auto-limitarse en esas circunstancias? excepto que sí se autoricen vuelos pero de forma confidencial.


----------



## El_Presi (7 Nov 2009)

la noticia en reuters

Slovakia tightens border with flu-hit Ukraine | Reuters


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Nov 2009)

Por si os interesa, ayer hable con mi hermano que estuvo hace poco Ucrania, tiene novia ahi, y le pregunte con estaba la situación.

Me dijo que en la parte oriental estan tranquilos, un poco de paranoia con las mascaras peor nada más, parece que todo sucede en la parte occidental, Kiev. 

Se extraño de que aparte del partido de futbol entre selecciones, nadie hablara de lo que sucede en Ucrania.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Entre las 50 noticias internacionales más relevantes para google, no se encuentra ninguna relacionada con Ucrania (ni el cierre de fronteras).

Internacional: Google Noticias


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> la noticia en reuters
> 
> Slovakia tightens border with flu-hit Ukraine | Reuters



Gracias. La confirmación.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (7 Nov 2009)

Atención que las cosas se ponen feas:

Ukraine, the city of Lozova (about 100000 populate). The fire in territory of a military part has begun at 14.20 on local Time. Fire was threw on a large artillery warehouse which is under the gr... 
Ukraine, the city of Lozova (about 100000 populate). 
The fire in territory of a military part has begun at 14.20 on local Time.
Fire was threw on a large artillery warehouse which is 
under the ground in 300 meters from city. The smoke has risen on 2 km.
Lump of an ammunition in a warehouse — more than 95 thousand tons
(artillery shells, 80-millimetric mines, 150-millimetric 
jet shells, rockets of the "earth-earth" system!, etc.).
People are evacuated.
Explosions proceeded some days

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/my2fTZPOPDA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/my2fTZPOPDA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
*
La noticia es de Agosto pasado, disculpar el desliz.*


----------



## willbeend (7 Nov 2009)

Coño, el Presi, Alvin Red,

ha llegado la artilleria la hilo?

Bueno, me alegra.

voy a ver si puedo hacer un post resumen del hilo para algunos recien llegados (unas horas de curro)

Este no es tan solo un hilo mas respecto la H1N1.


----------



## ERB (7 Nov 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> la noticia en reuters
> 
> Slovakia tightens border with flu-hit Ukraine | Reuters



Eslovaquia cierra la frontera con Ucrania | Reuters

BRATISLAVA, nov 7 (Reuters) – Eslovaquia, dijo el sábado que iba a cerrar todas menos una carretera que cruza la frontera con Ucrania, el domingo por la epidemia de gripe de Ucrania.

Ucrania podría retrasar las elecciones presidenciales de enero hasta mayo del próximo año a causa de su brote de gripe H1N1, que ha matado a más de 100 en las últimas semanas y ha infectado a más de 750.000


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Señores administradores, haced el favor de pasar el hilo al principal.


----------



## Ziberan (7 Nov 2009)

Entre las noticias destacadas de Ucrania de googlenews, ni una de la gripe ni de las fronteras. Sólo el gas y la visita de moratinos (más de 50)

Algo muy gordo se está moviendo.


----------



## Vokiabierto (7 Nov 2009)

¿Y todo esto no os huele a manipulación para retrasar las elecciones?


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (7 Nov 2009)

Edito a toda prisa. La noticia era de enero de 2007 (aunque estaba fechada hoy)


----------



## eleztrico (8 Nov 2009)

paremos un momento la conspiración judeomasonica.

Echad un ojo a esto http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oducto-nabucco-y-gasoducto-south-stream.html?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> ¿Y todo esto no os huele a manipulación para retrasar las elecciones?



Evidentemente que sí.

Pero la gente hace de ello una película de James Bond con bacilos asesinos, armas biológias, espías ... pero desgraciadamente sin tías en pelotas.

La realidad es mas simple y mas aburrida. Es mucho mas interesante oir que Saddam desayunaba pinchos morunos hechos con bebés ensartados en bayonetas, y por eso los gobiernos no paran de sacar historias así.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2009)

Al que pone se le persigue.
Quema de brujas. 

"El ministro de Salud de Ucrania Vasyl Knyazevich un llamamiento a la Fiscalía General de Ucrania, Oleksandr Medvedko con una solicitud de inicio de falsos cargos criminales informar al público acerca de la vacuna - como las acciones que amenazan de muerte y otras graves consecuencias para las personas. Como se indica en el tratamiento de los organizadores y participantes antyvaktsynalnoyi campaña bajo los signos de un delito en virtud del artículo 259 del Código Penal de Ucrania y tienen base probatoria suficiente, en forma de discursos y comentarios en televisión, periódicos y revistas, el Internet durante el período 2008-2009. "

Google Traductor


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

*Resumen de hilo*

Resumen de de este hilo para los que no han podido leerlo entero.

Obviando que los lectores tienen almenos medio conocimineto de la gran mentira del H1N1 y que se han enterado ya en otros hilos de las partes escepticas al respecto.

Recordando tambien que la poblacion europea es esceptica a la inoculacion de la venenosa vacuna contra la H1N1.

Hace 3 meses, detienen de forma extravagante y al mas puro estilo Bin Laden, al cientifico experto en microbiologia agente del mossad, Joseph Moshe.

Link a uno de los videos de la detencion del tipo, a quien horas despues de declarar en una radio local que la empresa farmaceutica *Baxter, estaba preparando un arma "microbiologica" para utilizarla sobre Ucrania.*

YouTube - Asedio a Joseph Moshe, otro denunciante de las vacunas de la gripe subtitulado

Gracias a la publicacion de este hilo por parte del conforero Azrael, nos hacemos eco que se esta cociendo algo en Ucrania, ante el escepticismo de los trolls del foro.

1 de nov. El conforero Asdurbal el Bello

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2145966-post87.html

Postea los primeros datos relevantes con google translator, mas utilizado que nunca en esto foro, dado el silencio mediatico de nuestros medios.

Bueno, parece que hay datos oficiales (de las 17:00):

Google Traductor

191,431 casos; 60 muertos (0,03%, tres cada 10,000 casos)

Cada vez me recuerda más a lo de primavera en México.


02 de Nov. el conforero Nar-- publica en este enlace

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2146518-post112.html

Informacion traducida manualmente por él, respecto al asunto de Joseph Moshe.

El conforero eleztrico publica el siguiente post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2146753-post118.html

El primero de noviembre: el número de víctimas en la región de Lviv aumentó a 23-personas

A partir del 1 de noviembre de 9,00 pacientes con gripe y agudos en la región de Lviv de 78.102 osbi (incluidos los niños menores de 14 a 38.450, de adultos - 39.652).

El hilo sigue lleno de conforeros equivocados respetco al hilo, dando por supuesto que hacemos publicidad pro H1N1

por otra parte, se postean noticias en los que la OMS, sigue hablando de H1N1, por parte del estimado conforero Petardazo Inminente:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2147652-post153.html

Algunos medios locales de Ucrania, hablan ya de muertes por una enfermedad que no es H1N1, pneumonia hemorragica. Por el conforero Llado.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2147674-post157.html

Se envian muestras de los infectados a Londres (El zorro que vigila el gallinero)

Primera foto representativa:







Saltandome cantidad de contenido, me voy al dia 3 de Nov para no extenderme demasiado.

03 Nov.

Fuentes francesas advierten del posible estado de emergencia en Ucrania.

El conforero Ziberan, el mas laborioso respecto añadir enlaces a informaciones locales de Ucrania, anuncia que hoy son 236.000 (70 muertos) personas afectadas por ARI, infecciones respiratorias graves. Que no tiene que ser precisamente H1N1.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2150550-post316.html

El conforero rgomez, postea una noticia de nuestros medios locales en castellano respecto a la "plaga" ucraniana:

Suspenden las clases y los actos públicos por la epidemia en Ucrania. Las Provincias

Algun forero suelta que Baxter no tienen laboratorios en Ucrania, cosa que el forero Lladó desmiente inmediatamente.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2151614-post388.html

La forera Chindavinta nos pone un post relacionado con el asunto Ucraniano y Joseph Moshe:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2152541-post447.html

El excelentisimo conforero AllSeeingEye, nos recuerda que le pertenece la exclusiva del tema Joseph Moshe que él ya habia anunciado el 20 de ago de 2009

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2153433-post517.html

Salto al dia 04 de Nov dejando por el camino, muchisimos posts relevantes y otros trollantes. Este dia, la mayor parte de informacion esta en un pike mano a mano entre mis estimados conforeros Putín y Ziberan 

Garrapates, nos postea con las timidas noticias al respecto en medio españoles:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156119-post637.html

naturalmente, solo hablan de H1N1

Otro enlace de Garrapatez, que muestra noticias Ucranianas donde el ministro de sanidad, declara que le "Virus" (o lo que sea) no esH1N1

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156188-post648.html

05- 06 de Nov.

Putín (el nuestro), nos recuerda en el siguiente post, que para que un enfermo sea declarado enfermo de H1N1, NO es necesario que padezca H1N1 (basta un simple resfriado incluso, aunque no tenga congestion nasal, "moquera"  ):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156564-post694.html

Se habla de motivos politicos internos en Ucrania. Se habla de cortinas de humo para tapar nuestra crisis economica (Precisamente, la cortina de este asunto, podria ser la actual crisis economica y no al reves, no seria la primera vez que esto es asi.)

De nuevo Ziberan, nos trae noticias del exterior de nuestras forenteras 450.000 afectados SOLO en Ucrania.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2156974-post716.html

Interesante post de Kirot que relaciona algunos sintomas de enfermos ucranianos con gripe española. Nada que ver con H1N1. tampoco una gripe nueva, mas bien, un envenenamiento masivo en Ucrania:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2157044-post722.html


Lladó, nos envia noticia de la carta del presidente de Ucrania a la poblacion.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2157766-post760.html

President's address to the Ukrainian people on the occasion of flu epidemic in Ukraine - Official web-site of President of Ukraine

Y la traduccion manual del querido Azrael de esta carta.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2157795-post761.html

El presidente de Ucrania, ataca a todos los que le molestan en el gobierno, incluyendo la tia buenorra de su primera ministra e intenta conseguir plenos poderes, para entre otros, obligar a la vacunacion masiva. La Yulia (ojo, que tampoco es una Santa la "Princesa del Gas", se opone y sigue recomendando medios tradicionales para combatir la gripe ya que los casos descubiertos, no son de H1N1.

Me canso de seguir el interminable hilo y me quedan dos noticias relevantes.

*La ministra de sanidad de Polonia, con el apoyo de sus colegas, ataca a la intencion de la Ue a vacunar de forma masiva a sus habitantes.*
La UE investiga cinco muertes producidas después de recibir la vacuna contra la gripe A - ElConfidencial.com

Nuestra ministra de sanidad, dijo el dia 2 de Nov, que la vacuna no sera obligatoria. *Solo seria obligatoria si la enfermedad fuera altamente contagiosa y grave.* (En este hilo,hemos apredido lo que puede decirse de una enfermedad altamente contagiosa y grave :bla: )

La vacuna de la gripe A será sólo aconsejable y no obligatoria para los grupos de riesgo - RTVE.es

Precisamente, lo que se pretende con Ucrania, es que nos parezca altamente contagiosa, y grave.

Por ultimo, Eslovaquia cierra fronteras con Ucrania.

Slovakia tightens border with flu-hit Ukraine | Reuters




para darle un poco de gracia la post, adjunto link a la foto de la Primera Ministra de Ucrania... quien fuera ese micro...








De las 174 victimas a dia 09/11/2009 *14* fueron gripe A, el resto, gripe comun
RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Ucrania confirma 155 muertes por gripe común
Tengan esto en cuenta, cuando nustros medios desinformativos, nos vengan poniendo el miedo en el cuerpo con la "nueva" gripe.

He ido muy deprisa y me he dejado muchas cosas, por favor, quien pueda mejorarlo que no dude en editarlo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2009)

Willbend, como no se te pueden enviar privados :fiufiu:

Decirte que de medio txto hacia abajo has puesto H1V1 y es H1N1.


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Nov 2009)

Que te ha dicho? por cierto tu privado no funciona..


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Que te ha dicho? por cierto tu privado no funciona..



joder, como ke no funciona? yo cuendo envio un mensaje a uno que no esta en mi lista de contactos me dice que debo marcar una casilla para enviarselo. La marco y la vuelvo a enviar.

yo no he modificado nada en mi config.

Sabeis de que se trata?

Por cierto, me ha contado que tranki, que la vacuna no sera obligatoria, que higiene y medidas tradicionales y que no dude en contactar con el para cualquier asunto mas.

y que no haga demasiado caso de lo que se dice por internet, que me mire la web de la generalitat para el tema.

Le he respondido con la oposcicion de polonia y el cierre de fronteras de eslovaquia.

y por cierto, que la ministra de sanidad española, deja abierta la obligatoriedad si el caso es grave.

Que hago para ke me podais enviar mensajes?


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Willbend, como no se te pueden enviar privados :fiufiu:
> 
> Decirte que de medio txto hacia abajo has puesto H1V1 y es H1N1.



Lo habia puesto mal en todas partes, he ido muy deprisa y sin mirar.

Muchas gracias socio.


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

La respuesta ha sido la siguiente.

Bona nit,



Li envio, ara si, la resposta complerta



Li vaig donar la targeta precisament per a que la fes servir. Per tant, li agraeixo la nota que m’ha enviat i procuraré donar resposta a la seves observacions i preocupacions.



Dir d’entrada que hi ha molta informació a internet sobre la grip i no sempre tota té la solvència que seria desitjable. En la meva opinió, la pàgina web de la Generalitat subministra una informació raonablement completa:



http://www.gencat.cat/especial/grip a/cat/index.htm





Cal tenir en compte que quan apareix un nou virus el seu comportament sempre té una certa dosi d’imprevisibilitat. Això justifica que per exemple, pugui ser raonable que un govern adquireixi dosis suficients de vacuna (per al supòsit que el nou virus fos més virulent del que s’esperava), si després finalment la virulència de la malaltia és menor, haurà estat simplement una mesura de precaució. Evidentment que hi poden haver interessos comercials al voltant d'aquesta grip: no vivim en un món perfecte. I coincideixo amb vostè que l'OMS no ha estat un model de claretat. Però no és menys cert que entre el risc de que la ciutadania no disposi de la vacuna i el risc que la vacuna adquirida tingui una utilitat menor de la esperada, qualsevol gestor públic sensat optarà per prudència per disposar de la vacuna. 



Una observació important: La vacunació no és mai obligatòria. Correspon a cada un de nosaltres prendre la seva pròpia decisió després d'haver estat informats pels professionals sanitaris.



De moment, l'evolució de la grip no sembla excessivament greu ni per la seva capacitat de transmissió (similar a la grip de cada any) ni per la seva incidència sobre la salut (ídem). Als països de l'hemisferi sud ja han passat l'hivern i disposem de la seva experiència. Els països on ara és hivern, entre ells Ucraïna, estan amb taxes de grip altes però no consta que hi hagi al continent europeu (ni a cap altre lloc) cap situació decontrolada



No considero creïbles determinades afirmacions que circulen per la xarxa mediàtica, crides a la malfiança, a no fer cas de res ni de ningú. Evidentment, la grip nova existeix, ha vingut per quedar.se entre nosaltres, ara per ara és lleu de passar i tot i que encara falten un parell de mesos perquè arribi al seu cim epidèmic, és d'esperar que no s'agreugin les conseqüències. Per tant, el més sensat que podem fer és actuar amb seny i aplicar les mesures bàsiques de protecció i higiene. Estic convençut que no hi ha motiu per a fer cap altra cosa.



Estic a la seva disposició per a qualsevol comentari. Ben cordialment,

Esto ya es mio.

Agradezco enormemente que me respondiera.

Respecto a la OMS, veo que tambien es esceptico, eso me alienta.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> joder, como ke no funciona? yo cuendo envio un mensaje a uno que no esta en mi lista de contactos me dice que debo marcar una casilla para enviarselo. La marco y la vuelvo a enviar.
> 
> yo no he modificado nada en mi config.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo sin poder y no me aparece ninguna casilla para modificar nada. *Para que veas*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> joder, como ke no funciona? yo cuendo envio un mensaje a uno que no esta en mi lista de contactos me dice que debo marcar una casilla para enviarselo. La marco y la vuelvo a enviar.
> 
> yo no he modificado nada en mi config.
> 
> ...



No sé que decirte de tus privados, ¿seguro que no has tocado nada?

Que canchondo el tio.
¿Oye le has dicho que se pase por aquí?

Como les jode a todos Internet.


----------



## lemmings (8 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> He creado un clon de este foro en esta dirección:
> 
> burbujas ::
> 
> *Ante las múltiples deficiencias *de este foro y aprovechando la libertad de expresión que nos brinda Internet e decidido abrir un foro. Ya veremos si funciona o no. ienso:



¿A qué deficiencias te refieres? :


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Yo sigo sin poder y no me aparece ninguna casilla para modificar nada. *Para que veas*





ejem... a ver, algo os dira cuando intentais enviarme un mensaje no?

Que os dice la web, que estoy baneao? que no quiero saber nada de vosotros?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2009)

y digo yo 34 muertos no son"pocos"para un pais como ucrania,que esta asolado caso por lo de chernobil?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> ejem... a ver, algo os dira cuando intentais enviarme un mensaje no?
> 
> Que os dice la web, que estoy baneao? que no quiero saber nada de vosotros?



¿Que tal si haces click en el enlace macu? :XX: *Imagen que debes de ver y que ya te he puesto con ésta 3 veces*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2009)

Willbeend, con tu permiso lo pongo traducido, por que sé que nos leen del resto de España y de otros paises:

"Le envío, ahora si, la respuesta completa 

Le di la tarjeta precisamente para que la usa. Por lo tanto, le agradezco la nota que me ha enviado y procuraré dar respuesta a sus observaciones y preocupaciones. 

Decir de entrada que hay mucha información en internet sobre la gripe y no siempre todo tiene la solvencia que sería deseable. En mi opinión, la página web de la Generalitat suministra una información razonablemente completa: 

http://www.gencat.cat/especial/grip en / es / index.htm 

Hay que tener en cuenta que cuando aparece un nuevo virus su comportamiento siempre tiene una cierta dosis de imprevisibilidad. Esto justifica que por ejemplo, pueda ser razonable que un gobierno adquiera dosis suficientes de vacuna (para el supuesto de que el nuevo virus fuera más virulento de lo esperado), si después finalmente la virulencia de la enfermedad es menor, habrá sido simplemente una medida de precaución. Evidentemente que pueden existir intereses comerciales en torno a esta gripe: no vivimos en un mundo perfecto. Y coincido con usted que la OMS no ha sido un modelo de claridad. Pero no es menos cierto que entre el riesgo de que la ciudadanía no disponga de la vacuna y el riesgo que la vacuna adquirida tenga una utilidad menor de la esperada, cualquier gestor público sensato optará por prudencia para disponer de la vacuna. 

Una observación importante: La vacunación no es nunca obligatoria. Corresponde a cada uno de nosotros tomar su propia decisión después de haber sido informados por los profesionales sanitarios. 

De momento, la evolución de la gripe no parece excesivamente grave ni por su capacidad de transmisión (similar a la gripe de cada año) ni por su incidencia sobre la salud (ídem). En los países del hemisferio sur ya han pasado el invierno y disponemos de su experiencia. Los países donde ahora es invierno, entre ellos Ucrania, están con tasas de gripe altas pero no consta que haya en el continente europeo (ni en ningún otro lugar) ninguna situación decontrolada 

No considero creíbles determinadas afirmaciones que circulan por la red mediática, llamamientos a la desconfianza, a no hacer caso de nada ni de nadie. Evidentemente, la gripe nueva existe, ha venido para quedar.se entre nosotros, hoy por hoy es leve que pasar y aunque todavía faltan un par de meses para que llegue a su pico epidémico, es de esperar que no se agraven las consecuencias. Por lo tanto, lo más sensato que podemos hacer es actuar con sensatez y aplicar las medidas básicas de protección e higiene. Estoy convencido de que no hay motivo para hacer otra cosa. 

Estoy a su disposición para cualquier comentario. Atentamente, "


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> ejem... a ver, algo os dira cuando intentais enviarme un mensaje no?
> 
> Que os dice la web, que estoy baneao? que no quiero saber nada de vosotros?



Dice esto:

"willbeend ha elegido no recibir mensajes privados o no tiene permiso para recibir mensajes privados. Por lo tanto no puedes enviarle el mensaje.

Si estas intentando enviar este mensaje a varios destinatarios, elimina a willbeend de la lista de destinatarios y envia el mensaje de nuevo."


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Vale, vale, ya esta, el puto conspiranoico del wiile tenia algunas casillas marcadas.

Disculpas, ya podeis enviar los mensajes que querais.


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Willbeend, con tu permiso lo pongo traducido, por que sé que nos leen del resto de España y de otros paises:




Hoiga! Que el cataliban es mundialmente conocido.



Gracias, lo he posteado deprisa y corriendo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

Anda que no se preparan los CIA's friends para sacar provecho de su maniobra. Mucho me temo que Moscú no se va aquedar precisamente quieto mientras le chulean de ésta forma tan macarrónica.


*Inteligencia Militar de Rusia advierte que Georgia podría iniciar otra guerra*

Moscú, 7 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. El teniente general Alexander Shliajtúrov, jefe de la Dirección General de Inteligencia (GRU) del Estado Mayor del Ejército ruso, opina que el presidente de Georgia, Mijaíl Saakashvili, podría optar otra vez por métodos militares para recuperar a las antiguas autonomías de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, escribe hoy el diario Komsomolskaya Pravda.

Shliajtúrov califica de "impredecible" la política de Saakashvili y admite que éste podría "caer en la tentación de usar la fuerza" contra Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, cuya independencia es reconocida a día de hoy por Rusia, Nicaragua y Venezuela. "La situación (de agosto de 2008) podría reeditarse, máxime que Georgia restablece su potencial bélico gracias al suministro de armamento desde países extranjeros", señaló el jefe de GRU.

El general ruso recordó que EEUU se encarga de adiestrar a los efectivos del Ejército georgiano; Israel vende a Georgia aparatos aéreos no tripulados; y Ucrania le proporciona carros de combate y sistemas de defensa antiaérea, "por una vía no oficial pero con el conocimiento y el patrocinio de los máximos dirigentes ucranianos".


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Anda que no se preparan los CIA's friends para sacar provecho de su maniobra. Mucho me temo que Moscú no se va aquedar precisamente quieto mientras le chulean de ésta forma tan macarrónica.



a parte,

aqui hay otro hilo de este grandisimo foro que sin duda, te va a quitar horas de sueño y donde este post sera mas que bienvenido.

Y ei, que ese hilo no es de poca monta, es de lo mejor del foro, una vez descubierta la CERTERA burbuja inmobiliaria.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/28299-tambores-de-guerra-iii.html


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> a parte,
> 
> aqui hay otro hilo de este grandisimo foro que sin duda, te va a quitar horas de sueño y donde este post sera mas que bienvenido.
> 
> ...



Gracias, lo conozco pero hace tiempo que no me pasaba a leer. Antes, desde hace más de un año que os voy leyendo, pero me mantenía al margen. Dale las gracias a H2O por meterme caña injustamente, de otra forma no habría entrado nunca... que cosas que tiene la vida


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Gracias, lo conozco pero hace tiempo que no me pasaba a leer. Antes, desde hace más de un año que os voy leyendo, pero me mantenía al margen. Dale las gracias a H2O por meterme caña injustamente, de otra forma no habría entrado nunca... que cosas que tiene la vida



sin duda se lo agradezco,

eres una gran valor añadido a este foro "rebelde" que nos ilustra con lo que otros nos pretenden ocultar.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> sin duda se lo agradezco,
> 
> eres una gran valor añadido a este foro "rebelde" que nos ilustra con lo que otros nos pretenden ocultar.



Muchas gracias :o yo quisiera que H2O hubiera visto mi explicación (el pensaba que ponía los mensajes de aquí sin ni siquiera citar la fuente), pero al parecer no volvió a pasar y no me leyó.

Para mi es un privilegio unirme a vosotros, sois la mejor referencia informativa que conozco en varios sentidos: Agencia EFE ¡NO! Reuters ¡NO!, *Burbuja Info* )


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

As of November 6, a flu epidemic had left 135 people dead and over 871,000 infected in Ukraine, the ex-Soviet country’s Health Ministry said on its website on Saturday.

Read more: A/H1N1 Swine Flu (Influenza) Timeline | November 7: Slovakia-Ukraine border closed

A parte, este link tiene concentrados links hacia el asunto en varios paises.

Ucrania, se lleva la palma en muertes e infectaso rompiendo estadisticas:

http://www.newfluwiki2.com/

En este link, recalcan el aumento de 250.000 a 500.000 (haciendo numeros redondos) de afectados en Ucrania. "way faster than any other country the h1n1 has been". 

http://socioecohistory.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/ukraine-deputy-minister-of-health-swine-flu-may-have-mutated-into-pneumonic-plague/

estos vuelven a hablar de la pneumonia aunque lo relacionen a una mutacion del H1N1

A Ukraine official has come out saying the H1N1 might have mutated to be the Pneumonic Plague:

http://fto.co.za/news/new-strain-swine-flu-ukraine-swine-flu-h1n1-might-have-mutated-pneumonic-plague-2009110615731.h


----------



## sururuh (8 Nov 2009)

Señorito Jorge ......si no te parece ya bastante ridículo y pretencioso el nombrecito con el que firmas, por lo menos no nos machaques cada vez que intervienes en el foro, con la autopublicidad de tu blog, que incluyes siempre al final de tus post.

Willbeend, que Dios te conserve la vista..... porque el olfato .....


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

sururuh dijo:


> Señorito Jorge ......si no te parece ya bastante ridículo y pretencioso el nombrecito con el que firmas, por lo menos no nos machaques cada vez que intervienes en el foro, con la autopublicidad de tu blog, que incluyes siempre al final de tus post.
> 
> Willbeend, que Dios te conserve la vista..... porque el olfato .....



Siempre voy a confiar menos del que se esconde con un multinick de pompero que de quien da la cara con su nombre real, direccion real y dedicacion, sean o no acertadas sus convicciones.

El olfato lo perdi con el THC.

tienes algo que aportar al hilo o solo vienes a insultar?

El tema de esto hilo, supera cualquier asunto personal de cualquier forero.

Si la publicidad, que yo no uso, es prohibida en este foro, hay suficientes administradores para advertirlo, no hay que entrar a lo cobarde a criticar lo que haga cualquier forero.

Para terminar, hazme el favor de vacunarte no una, ni dos, si no cuatro vez contra la gripe A.


----------



## sururuh (8 Nov 2009)

hasta ahora he sido un simpe LECTOR / SEGUIDOR del foro, (que no tiene siquiera idea de lo que es un "multinick de pompero") al que le chirrían algunas actitudes y "simplesmente" expresa su opinión. punto.
También te puedo decir que como da la casualidad de que sali huyendo despavorido de la página de ese "elemento" después de dejarme constancia de su elevada capacidad intelectual, ..... que me lo tenga que encontrar aquí haciendo publicidad gratuita de su chiringuito, pues me ronca el carajo un rato largo.... que quieres que te diga. Nada más.
Talogo


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

sururuh dijo:


> hasta ahora he sido un simpe LECTOR / SEGUIDOR del foro, (que no tiene siquiera idea de lo que es un "multinick de pompero") al que le chirrían algunas actitudes y "simplesmente" expresa su opinión. punto.
> También te puedo decir que como da la casualidad de que sali huyendo despavorido de la página de ese "elemento" después de dejarme constancia de su elevada capacidad intelectual, ..... que me lo tenga que encontrar aquí haciendo publicidad gratuita de su chiringuito, pues me ronca el carajo un rato largo.... que quieres que te diga. Nada más.
> Talogo



*¿Que tú te fuiste? Te eché yo*, por comportarte con vulgaridad y faltarle a una usuaria al respeto ¿que pasa que ahora vas a venir aquí a ser un grano en el culo para todos? ¿Que vas a estropear el tema sólo por vengarte? sigue así que vas bien chaval.


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

Incluyo cómo complemento al mensaje anterior el último vídeo de Sor Teresa en Venezuela. Son dos partes, pero pongo nada más que la primera: más en Google

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hD-T4eGfzZM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hD-T4eGfzZM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Buenos días.

El Ministerio de sanidad ucraniano ofrece nuevas cifras: 936804 contagios, 43762 hospitalizados, 144 fallecidos.

Google Traductor


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Todas estas os gustarán. Por cierto ya le llaman FLUKRAINE. Atencios especial a la del Washinton Post:

washingtonpost.com

Y ésta en vídeo:

Ukraine in panic over swine flu - RT Top Stories

Bueno, y espanistán mudita.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Es de hace 6 días pero creo que es interesante. De la TV Rusa.

YouTube - 205,000 sick in Ukraine Swine Flu Pneumonic Plague THEY DON T KNOW Latest news!


----------



## Glasterthum (8 Nov 2009)

Una pregunta que me asalta:

si no confiamos en el sistema, y creemos que intenta matarnos, robarnos o controlarnos a través de la vacuna, ¿por qué confiar en que no van a intentar envenenarnos o infectarnos a través de otras cosas corrientes, como el agua, el transporte público (por no nombrar el aire)?

Si así fuera, ¿qué medidas tomar? ¿Sería conveniente beber agua embotellada? ¿De qué marca (no vaya a ser que sea una marca "de los malos")?


----------



## Kirot (8 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> Una pregunta que me asalta:
> 
> si no confiamos en el sistema, y creemos que intenta matarnos, robarnos o controlarnos a través de la vacuna, ¿por qué confiar en que no van a intentar envenenarnos o infectarnos a través de otras cosas corrientes, como el agua, el transporte público (por no nombrar el aire)?
> 
> Si así fuera, ¿qué medidas tomar? ¿Sería conveniente beber agua embotellada? ¿De qué marca (no vaya a ser que sea una marca "de los malos")?



Es un hecho que en EEUU el agua esta fluorada, meten estrógeno en el agua. Etc etc... 
Hay un monton de mierda que no sabemos por confianza hacia el gobierno.


----------



## Kirot (8 Nov 2009)

*Medvedev: Yuschenko’s Policy Destroying Russian-Ukrainian Relations*
Speaking in an interview with Der Spiegel weekly magazine (Germany) Medvedev said about bitter polemics between Kyiv and Moscow, but not between their societies and surely not between the states on the whole.
(11/08/2009 12:23)


----------



## explorador (8 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Es un hecho que en EEUU el agua esta fluorada, meten estrógeno en el agua. Etc etc...
> Hay un monton de mierda que no sabemos por confianza hacia el gobierno.



este tipo de comentarios son los que arman de razones a los que se lo creen todo de sus gobiernos, no seamos talibanes, tanta conspiración solo hace producir el efecto contrario, uno cosa es no creerse lo que nos cuentan, yo el primero, y otra ser un taliban conspiratorio.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Nov 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo, espero no desentonar...


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

*Queremos saber la verdad*

Sin letras... o

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gewPJmnTHd4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gewPJmnTHd4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kirot (8 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAmG_Ra_xdA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAmG_Ra_xdA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 
ZHU DE no tienes porque desentonar. Aquí estamos todos buscando lo mismo. Información nueva. 
Desentonar luego cuando opinamos pero eso es inevitable, como tantas cosas XD


----------



## Borjita burbujas (8 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> este tipo de comentarios son los que arman de razones a los que se lo creen todo de sus gobiernos, no seamos talibanes, tanta conspiración solo hace producir el efecto contrario, uno cosa es no creerse lo que nos cuentan, yo el primero, y otra ser un taliban conspiratorio.



No le vendría nada mal informarse sobre el asunto haciendo una rápida búsqueda en Google para confirmar si de verdad están fluorizando el agua para el consumo humano. :

Fuente: para el consumo humano - Buscar con Google

<a href="http://es.tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.tinypic.com/35isrgj.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## Heras (8 Nov 2009)

> Iniciado por Kirot
> Es un hecho que en EEUU el agua esta fluorada, meten estrógeno en el agua. Etc etc...
> Hay un monton de mierda que no sabemos por confianza hacia el gobierno.
> 
> este tipo de comentarios son los que arman de razones a los que se lo creen todo de sus gobiernos, no seamos talibanes, tanta conspiración solo hace producir el efecto contrario, uno cosa es no creerse lo que nos cuentan, yo el primero, y otra ser un taliban conspiratorio.



Estoy contigo pero por prudencia no por la razón de lo que comenta:fiufiu:.

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, llevo más de 6 meses como lector y me he animado por fin a iniciarme como forero en Burbuja.info


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

Cómo tuve la mala fortuna de ponerlo el último de página, lo reinserto aquí:

Sin letras 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAmG_Ra_xdA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAmG_Ra_xdA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Estoy contigo pero por prudencia no por la razón de lo que comenta:fiufiu:.
> 
> Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, llevo más de 6 meses como lector y me he animado por fin a iniciarme como forero en Burbuja.info



Huye insensato! Aun estas a tiempo!


----------



## lemmings (8 Nov 2009)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> No le vendría nada mal informarse sobre el asunto haciendo una rápida búsqueda en Google para confirmar si de verdad están fluorizando el agua para el consumo humano. :



Bueno, yo diría que lo que más le preocupa no es lo de la fluorización del agua (cosa archisabida, las mismas autoridades lo reconocen) sino lo de los estrógenos en el agua.

Que por cierto, no sé si el agua contendrá estrógenos, pero lo que es lacarne que comemos.. :S


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE no tienes porque desentonar. Aquí estamos todos buscando lo mismo. Información nueva. 
Desentonar luego cuando opinamos pero eso es inevitable, como tantas cosas XD

Era coña, es lo que dice un personaje de una peli sobre el Titanic cuando se cuela de tercera a primera, era una forma de presentarme...


----------



## explorador (8 Nov 2009)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> No le vendría nada mal informarse sobre el asunto haciendo una rápida búsqueda en Google para confirmar si de verdad están fluorizando el agua para el consumo humano. :
> 
> Fuente: para el consumo humano - Buscar con Google
> 
> <a href="http://es.tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.tinypic.com/35isrgj.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>



que le explique Kirot, si su comentario lo decia por lo bueno que es el gobierno de EEUU, que fluoriza el agua de sus conciudadanos, para preveer el desarrollo de las caries dentales.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Bueno pues que se acojone el que quiera: Mañana empiezan la vacunación en Rusia.

_"...En la primera etapa de la vacunación cubre a los empleados de los servicios esenciales, servicios públicos, suministro de agua, instalación eléctrica, conexión"._

Google Traductor

Y más sobre el cierre de fronteras:

Google Traductor


----------



## Kirot (8 Nov 2009)

Que alguien suba a mename lo del cierre de fronteras. Yo no tengo karma. Sube a portada seguro.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Que alguien suba a mename lo del cierre de fronteras. Yo no tengo karma. Sube a portada seguro.



Lo van a censurar cómo los otros, enseguida aparecerán "usuarios" poniendo votos negativos. :´(


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Cada vez es mas dificil encontrar noticias al respecto que no hablen mas que de H1N1.

Los que hacen mencion a algo diferente, son los de final de octubre y primer o segundo dia de noviembre, a partir de ahi, nos encontramos aplastados con la version "a dedo" de que son casos de gripe cerda.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

He mirado en los archivos de Reuters las noticias relacionadas con Ucrania y H1N1 y he encontrado bastante cosa lo cual quiere decir que las noticias se han quedado paradas en la agencia. Ya las puse en el hilo de Gripe Porcina para que se enteren.



(traducciones de google)

Slovakia tightens border with flu-hit Ukraine | Reuters

Eslovaquia cierra frontera con Ucrania afectada por la gripe

Sáb 7 de noviembre 2009 10:12 am EST 


BRATISLAVA, nov 7 (Reuters) - Eslovaquia, dijo el sábado que iba a cerrar todas menos una carretera que cruza la frontera con Ucrania, el domingo por la epidemia de gripe de Ucrania.

Vyšné Nemecké, el mayor punto de control, será el único que permanece abierto.

"La razón es el deterioro continuo de la situación de la epidemia en Ucrania", dijo el ministro del Interior, Robert Kalinak dijo a los periodistas. "Con ello se pretende minimizar cualquier eventual brote de la enfermedad."

Kalinak dijo que la decisión del Estado miembro de la UE era temporal y destinado a proteger el bloque.

Los médicos y los higienistas estarán estacionados en la frontera para vigilar los pasajeros y tener la potestad de prohibir a cualquier persona sospechosa de estar infectados entren en el país.

Ucrania podría retrasar las elecciones presidenciales de enero hasta mayo del próximo año a causa de su brote de gripe H1N1, que ha matado a más de 100 en las últimas semanas y ha infectado a más de 750.000 [ID: nL695938]. (Reporte de Martin Santa; edición por Andrew Roche)








Seasonal flu may hit Europe after H1N1 - experts | Reuters


La gripe estacional puede golpear Europa después de H1N1 - expertos

Vie 6 de noviembre 2009 8:58 am EST 

* El cuerpo de vigilancia sanitaria de la UE ve riesgo de la gripe golpe doble

* H1N1 puede matar hasta 40.000 en Europa, lo mismo que la gripe estacional



Por Kate Kelland

ESTOCOLMO, nov 6 (Reuters) - El virus H1N1 de la gripe pandémica podría matar hasta 40.000 personas de toda Europa y será seguido por las ondas de la gripe estacional que podría matar el mismo número, los expertos de la salud en Europa, dijo el viernes.

La sede en Suecia, Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de las epidemias, dijo H1N1, conocido como la gripe porcina, ahora afecta a casi todos los países de la Unión Europea, pero que no podía predecir el grado de intensidad de los picos sería. 

Lo cierto, dijo, fue que la pandemia se siguen matando a miles de personas y poner a muchos pacientes en cuidados intensivos como juegos de invierno en el hemisferio norte pulg

"Todos los países europeos se verán afectados, y esto pondrá una considerable presión sobre los sistemas de salud", dijo el director de la CEPD Zsuzsanna Jakab.

El ECDC, que controla la enfermedad en la Unión Europea y el área de libre comercio (AELC), dijo que es difícil predecir lo que la mezcla de los virus de la gripe pandémica y estacional traería pero se corre el riesgo de epidemias de gripe de temporada "a principios de 2010, cuando las ondas de la pandemia han pasado ".

Angus Nicoll, coordinador de la gripe de la CEPD, dijo que en situaciones de falta de pandemia, la gripe estacional podría matar hasta 40.000 personas en Europa - y H1N1 podría hacer lo mismo. 

"Eso no es un número insignificante", dijo. "Y el hecho de que el H1N1 que está ocurriendo en los adultos más jóvenes, las mujeres embarazadas y las personas sin factores de riesgo ... hace sentir diferente".



RIESGOS Y MUERTES

El ECDC dijo que la experiencia de los Estados Unidos y el hemisferio sur, mostró que las mujeres embarazadas con el virus son 10 veces más probable que necesite de cuidados intensivos de los que no tienen factores de riesgo. Las personas con asma y enfermedades respiratorias crónicas tienen un riesgo tres veces y las personas muy obesas seis veces el riesgo.

Pero también dijo que la evidencia hasta la fecha muestra de 20 a 30 por ciento de las muertes por H1N1 son entre los jóvenes saludables.

La última actualización de la CEPD, dijo el diario todos los 27 de la UE y cuatro países de la AELC tienen casos de la gripe pandémica H1N1 y se han producido 389 muertes vinculadas al H1N1 en la región desde abril, incluyendo 154 en Gran Bretaña, 73 en España, 25 en Italia y 22 en Francia .

La cifra mundial de ECDC mostró 6.005 casos mortales de H1N1 han sido reportados. La OMS, que actualiza las cifras de la semana, dijo el jueves que 5.712 personas han muerto en todo el mundo desde el H1N1 fue descubierto a principios de este año.

El ECDC dijo que el número de casos mortales asociadas con la pandemia de gripe son "probablemente se subestima bruto", como el acceso a la asistencia sanitaria y pruebas de laboratorio variado de país a país.

GlaxoSmithKline (GSK.L) Y Sanofi-Aventis (SASY.PA) Se encuentran entre unos 25 compañías que hacen vacunas, mientras que otros fabricantes de medicamentos incluidos Roche (ROG.VX) Están haciendo tratamientos antivirales para su uso como tratamiento de primera línea H1N1.

Nicoll dijo que los programas de vacunación que se inició en algunos países europeos en las últimas semanas son vitales para la protección de las personas en mayor riesgo, pero había llegado demasiado tarde para detener la enfermedad.

"No estamos tratando en este momento para proteger el conjunto de la sociedad con las vacunas. La estrategia consiste en proteger a los vulnerables". (Editado por Janet Lawrence)






EU experts say some countries "ambushed" by H1N1 | Reuters




Expertos de la UE dicen que algunos países "sorprendidos" por H1N1

Vie 6 de noviembre 2009 4:01 am EST 


* Suavidad de la enfermedad significa que puede arrastrarse y "sorprender"

* Algunas medidas de sentido común en Ucrania, pero la política se complica.



Por Kate Kelland

ESTOCOLMO, nov 6 (Reuters) - Algunos países han sido "emboscados" por los repentinos brotes severos de la enfermedad y la muerte por la pandemia de gripe H1N1, y han pasado por encima en su respuesta, un especialista de la gripe Europea dijo el viernes.

Angus Nicoll, coordinador de la gripe en el Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control, dijo que el repentino aumento aparente de la enfermedad en Ucrania, que ha informado de al menos 86 muertes por gripe-como enfermedad, era una característica del H1N1 - que es leve en la mayoría de las personas y puede propagarse sin ser detectados por semanas.

"La suavidad es bueno en algunos aspectos, pero también ha dado al pueblo el control de la enfermedad de algunos problemas", dijo Nicoll.

"Entonces usted consigue una cosa Ucrania, donde algunos países han sido de repente una emboscada tendida por la pandemia y han pasado por encima en su respuesta".

Ucrania cerró las escuelas, prohibió las reuniones públicas incluyendo rallies en la elección y restringió los viajes de tres semanas a partir del 30 de octubre después de que se confirmó su muerte H1N1 en primer lugar. [ID: nLU288212]

"La mejor apuesta es que este es realmente un país que es de 6 semanas en la pandemia", Nicoll dijo a los periodistas en una conferencia. "Ellos simplemente no se dio cuenta oficialmente hasta jóvenes comenzaron a enfermo y va al hospital".

La epidemia coincide con el inicio de la campaña para las elecciones presidenciales del 17 de enero. y el primer ministro Yulia Tymoshenko, quien anunció las medidas y es un favorito en las elecciones, dijo que el brote podría afectar a los mítines de campaña.

Un equipo de expertos de la Estocolmo basado en la CEPD y la Organización Mundial de la Salud en Ginebra se ha ido a Ucrania, a petición de su ministerio de salud y están trabajando actualmente en Kiev y Lviv, el ECDC dijo en una actualización sobre el brote.

Se dijo que era "evidente que .. pandemia del H1N1 se ha establecido en Ucrania" y que era probable que la mayoría de los casos de rápida propagación de las enfermedades respiratorias están relacionadas con la gripe H1N1.

Bitter rivales políticos en Ucrania están buscando la culpa unos a otros por mal manejo del brote de la gripe H1N1 que se aproximan las elecciones. [ID: nL4279051] 

Nicoll dijo que era una situación política "muy complicada", pero dijo que algunas de las medidas adoptadas para tratar de detener la propagación de la enfermedad "muy sensible": "Ellos han reforzado la higiene, que rápidamente han importado los antivirales, y .. . cerrar las escuelas puede haber sido una cosa de sentido común ".

Dijo que era la relativa suavidad en la mayoría de las personas que las capturas de la gripe H1N1, la OMS declaró que una pandemia en junio y que ha matado a más de 5.700 personas en todo el mundo, fue una de las razones Ucrania, al parecer, había tomado por sorpresa.

El virus "no es un gran acuerdo" para la mayoría de la gente que entiende, dijo, mientras que para otros es "muy grave". (Editado por Philippa Fletcher)







Ukraine official says poll may be delayed by H1N1 | Reuters


Oficiales de Ucrania, dice elecciones puede ser retrasado por H1N1

Vie 6 de noviembre 2009 2:32 pm EST 

* Asesor presidencial dice que el estado de emergencia podría ser llamado

* Sigue las críticas de Yushchenko de manipulación Gbno de la gripe

* Más de 750.000 personas enfermas con gripe, más de 30 con la cepa H1N1


KIEV, 6 nov (Reuters) - Ucrania podría retrasar las elecciones presidenciales de enero hasta mayo del próximo año si el gobierno no logra controlar un brote de gripe H1N1, un alto funcionario escribió en el respetado sitio Web de noticias Ukrainska Pravda el viernes.

En un artículo de opinión Ihor Popov, el jefe adjunto de la secretaría del presidente Viktor Yushchenko, acusó al gobierno del primer ministro, Yulia Tymoshenko, de ser sorprendidos por una epidemia de gripe y dijo que un estado de excepción puede ser llamado.

Yushchenko y Tymoshenko han lanzado amargas recriminaciones entre sí en los últimos 18 meses. Ambos se ejecutará en la primera elección presidencial desde 2004 la "Revolución Naranja" arrasaron en las dos antiguos aliados al poder.

"Esperamos que el gobierno es capaz de gestionar la epidemia sin un estado de emergencia", escribió Popov.

Pero dijo que las medidas ya introducidas como la prohibición de reuniones públicas como mítines políticos plantearon preguntas sobre la elección razonable de un cómo sería.

"Con más de dos meses para la votación, es completamente posible superar la primera ola de la (H1N1) y evitar una nueva ola", escribió.

"Pero debe haber un estado de emergencia, la elección tendría que ser retrasado", dijo, y añadió que 30 de mayo sería una fecha alternativa. La elección está prevista para el 17 de enero de 2010.

Cualquier estado de emergencia y la elección de las fechas debe ser aprobado por el Parlamento. Pero la Constitución no es siempre absolutamente claro sobre el procedimiento y los políticos pueden ir a la corte constitucional que puede llevar semanas o meses para revisar los casos.

Con el apoyo del público en un 5 por ciento o inferior, Yushchenko es poco probable que gane la reelección. Timoshenko y Viktor Yanukovich - un ex primer ministro que fue también el principal perdedor en la Revolución Naranja - son ambos pilotos de cabeza ahora.

Yushchenko esta semana pidió que la Fiscalía General para investigar posible negligencia criminal en el manejo del gobierno de la epidemia de gripe que ha matado a más de 100 en las últimas semanas y ha infectado a más de 750.000 en Ucrania.

Yushchenko dijo que los demás candidatos presidenciales habían organizado mítines políticos a pesar de saber acerca de la epidemia. El Gobierno presentó sus medidas justo antes de que se debía celebrar su propio mitin en la capital. [ID: nL4279051]

De los casos de gripe en general, 32 se confirmó que el virus H1N1 y tres muertes han sido registradas por el virus. La Organización Mundial de la Salud ha dicho que asume la mayoría de los casos de gripe en Ucrania son causados por la cepa H1N1. (Reporte de Sabina Zawadzki, Editado por Elizabeth Fullerton)


Glaxo Saudi's sole supplier of H1N1 vaccine for now | Reuters


Glaxo Arabia único proveedor de la vacuna H1N1, por ahora

Sáb 7 de noviembre 2009 6:05 am EST 

Arabia Saudita para iniciar la inoculación H1N1 con los peregrinos

* Glaxo es el único proveedor reino de la vacuna H1N1, por ahora



RIAD, Nov 7 (Reuters) - La farmacéutica británica GlaxoSmithKline (GSK.L) Es actualmente el único proveedor de Arabia Saudita de una vacuna contra la gripe H1N1, pero el reino puede incluir a otras empresas para el suministro de una campaña de vacunación a nivel nacional, el Ministerio de Salud.

Campaña de vacunación de Arabia Saudita se puso en marcha el sábado y el primero se centrará en los peregrinos y los trabajadores de la salud.

"Por el momento, la única vacuna que ha sido autorizado es la vacuna de GlaxoSmithKline Pandemrix", el portavoz del Ministerio de Salud, Khaled Mirghalani dijo a Reuters.

"Lo haremos en el futuro recibir las vacunas de otros clientes, de otras empresas, tan pronto como se recibe aprobado por la AEAM (Arabia Autoridad de Alimentos y Drogas)", dijo.

Alrededor de 3 millones de peregrinos musulmanes de más de 160 países participan en el haj en la ciudad santa de La Meca, la mayoría de los años, incluyendo hasta 2 millones de personas que viajan desde el extranjero. Haj de este año comenzará en la última semana de noviembre.

Expertos en la enfermedad de los Estados Unidos y los países árabes, como Arabia Saudita, han dicho que las ondas de la propagación de la gripe H1N1 del virus por los peregrinos que viajan desde y hacia La Meca de Haj podría poner presión sobre los sistemas sanitarios de todo el mundo.

La peregrinación ofrece las condiciones perfectas para la propagación del virus de la gripe H1N1, que es transmitida por los estornudos y el contacto físico.

El país se pondrá en marcha a finales de este mes una segunda campaña de vacunación dirigida a las escuelas, el ministro de Salud, Abdullah bin Abdul-Aziz al-rabeea dijo el sábado.

GlaxoSmithKline y Sanofi-Aventis (SASY.PA) Se encuentran entre unas 25 empresas productoras de vacuna pandémica y otros fabricantes de medicamentos incluidos suiza Roche Holding (ROG.VX) Están haciendo antivirales para su uso como droga de primera línea H1N1.

Según el más reciente número de víctimas mortales de la Organización Mundial de la Salud, que se cree a subestimar la extensión total del virus, al menos 6.000 personas en todo el mundo han muerto como resultado de una infección de H1N1 desde su descubrimiento a principios de año en México y los Estados Unidos. (Reporte de Nael Shyoukhi, escrito por Raissa Kasolowsky)



el enlace a los archivos por si alguien quiere seguir mirando:


News Search Results | Reuters.com


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

Ahora miro en los archivos referentes a Ucrania:

News Search Results | Reuters.com


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (8 Nov 2009)

hombre Zhu De bienvenido por aquí; creo que coincidimos en otros foros aparte de este jejejeje



ZHU DE dijo:


> ZHU DE no tienes porque desentonar. Aquí estamos todos buscando lo mismo. Información nueva.
> Desentonar luego cuando opinamos pero eso es inevitable, como tantas cosas XD
> 
> Era coña, es lo que dice un personaje de una peli sobre el Titanic cuando se cuela de tercera a primera, era una forma de presentarme...


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

*Medvedev: las luchas internas Kiev sosteniendo los pagos de gas*

Sáb 7 de noviembre 2009 8:13 am EST 

BERLIN, 7 nov (Reuters) - Las luchas políticas internas en Ucrania antes de las elecciones presidenciales de enero se mantiene pagos de Kiev por el gas ruso, el presidente ruso Dmitry Medvedev, dijo en una entrevista con el semanario alemán Der Spiegel.
Medvedev, culpó de las frías relaciones entre las dos ex repúblicas soviéticas en los hombros del presidente Viktor Yushchenko y dijo que esperaba que un nuevo líder sería más "pragmática" en las relaciones con Moscú.

Los consumidores de gas europeos son la esperanza de evitar una repetición del pasado mes de enero de disputa entre Moscú y Kiev, que dio lugar a dos semanas de mediados de invierno interrupción de los suministros de gas ruso a través de Ucrania - una ruta que lleva a una quinta parte del gas que necesita Europa.

El primer ministro Yulia Tymoshenko, a la vanguardia en las elecciones del 17 de enero, dijo el viernes que Ucrania había grandes dificultades para pagar una factura octubre 500 millones dólares de gas debido a los obstáculos colocados por el presidente y el banco central. [ID: nL6559554].

Sus comentarios reflejan un cargo similar presentada por el primer ministro ruso, Vladimir Putin, en octubre. [ID: nLU635960]

"En mi opinión, (el problema de pago) está vinculada a la campaña electoral en Ucrania, donde un poder daña a otro en un intento por ganar puntos políticos", dijo Medvedev en una copia anticipada de la entrevista publicada el sábado.

Banco Central de Ucrania y la oficina del presidente han dicho en efectivo del Fondo Monetario Internacional se utilizarán para pagar por el gas.

Medvedev acusó a Yushchenko de políticas anti-ruso.

El presidente de Ucrania, llegó al poder en 2004 la "Revolución Naranja", ha molestado a Moscú por su deseo de adhesión de Ucrania a la OTAN y la insistencia de que Rusia desalojara sus siglos de antigua base naval en la guerra de Crimea.

"Tenemos algunos dura polémica, pero no entre nuestras sociedades y ciertamente no entre nuestros Estados en su conjunto. Hablar abiertamente, esta polémica, o todas estas dificultades, la preocupación de una sola persona - el actual presidente de Ucrania", dijo Medvedev.

"Espero que nuestros amigos de Ucrania encontrar la estabilidad rápidamente, y será más fácil tanto para Rusia y una Europa unida a trabajar".

Yushchenko ha puntuaciones bajas y se espera que caiga en la primera ronda de las elecciones. El principal rival de Tymoshenko es el ex primer ministro Viktor Yanukovich - un candidato apoyado por Moscú en las elecciones de 2004 y el principal perdedor de la "Revolución Naranja". (Escrito por Robin Paxton en Moscú y en Sabina Zawadzki en Kiev, la edición de Andrew Roche)


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

De la agencia TASS

ITAR-TASS

*Situación con A/H1N1 / gripe bajo control - Golikova*

06.11.2009, 11.30

........dijo la Sra. Golikova. 

"En cuanto a nuestra vecindad con Ucrania, donde la situación es grave, yo podría decir que no tenemos la intención de cerrar la frontera. Al mismo tiempo, hemos intensificado el control sanitario en los puntos de control fronterizo ", añadió.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

ITAR-TASS

*Situación de la gripe en Rusia no es tan mala como en Ucrania, pero lejos de la calma*

05.11.2009, 20.06




Por Itar-Tass el Servicio Mundial de escritor Lyudmila Alexandrova 

Más de 3.000 casos de influenza porcina se han registrado en Rusia. Catorce pacientes han muerto por la enfermedad. En la mayoría de los casos las víctimas se volvió para la asistencia médica cuando ya era demasiado tarde. Aunque la situación en Rusia no es tan alarmante como en la vecina Ucrania, donde la gripe porcina y enfermedades respiratorias virales han matado a 86, está lejos de la calma. 

"No hay temores sobre el riesgo de una pandemia de escenario negativo", dice el Viceministro de Salud y Desarrollo Social, el ministro Veronika Skvortsova. Hasta ahora las pruebas de laboratorio han confirmado 3.122 casos de gripe H1N1 en Rusia. La mayoría de los que contrajeron han recuperado y otros 1.200 que todavía están enfermas. En un seis por ciento de los pacientes con la enfermedad ha sido grave. 

Skvortsova advirtió en contra de la cría de pánico para los que no hay absolutamente ninguna razón. Un total de 4.000 pacientes mueren en Rusia cada mes de enfermedades cardiovasculares, el cáncer de 24.000, y 2.600 de las enfermedades de infección. Mientras tanto, la influenza porcina se ha cobrado la vida de sólo catorce años. 

"Nuestro país está entre aquellos en que la marcha de los acontecimientos es favorable", dijo. Rusia ha logrado evitar un negativo escenario de epidemia de gripe. 

Al mismo tiempo, la República de Buriatia el 4 de noviembre declaró el estado de emergencia debido a que el virus de alta patogenicidad. En noviembre de 72 pacientes en Buratia se establecen con la gripe porcina. En general, el umbral epidemiológico se ha superado 3,1 veces. Todos los eventos atestado han sido cancelados, incluyendo conferencias, fiestas y manifestaciones públicas. Lo mismo se aplica a los viajes de negocios. 

El uso de máscaras en lugares públicos es obligatoria y visitando a los pacientes en los hospitales no está permitido. 

El jefe sanitario de Rusia, Gennady Onishchenko médico el lunes, fue enviado con urgencia a la Trans-Baikal territorio, donde la situación es alarmante. Último fin de semana cinco pacientes en los hospitales de Chita murió a causa de infecciones virales y la muerte global de altura de la fiebre porcina creció a ocho. Un total de 363 casos de H1N1 han sido registrados, y 78 de ellas son mujeres embarazadas. Todos los empleados en el comercio minorista, la restauración y los servicios se han visto obligados a usar máscaras. 

El 4 de noviembre visitó Onishchenko Krasnoyarsk - el centro del virus H1N1 en Rusia. Más de 600 pacientes con la gripe porcina han sido trasladados a hospitales de la ciudad. Onishchenko exigió a las autoridades locales deben suspender temporalmente el funcionamiento de cines y discotecas. 

El 25 de octubre más de 440.000 personas en todo el mundo había contraído la gripe porcina de acuerdo a las estadísticas Mundial de la Salud, y más de 5.700 de ellos murieron. 

La vacunación contra este virus en Rusia comenzará a partir del 9 de noviembre sólo en aquellas regiones que las regiones de alto riesgo vecino, donde el umbral de epidemia se ha excedido. El 7 de noviembre tres millones de dosis de la vacuna será producida. La campaña de vacunación se llevará a cabo en tres etapas. Los que trabajan por el apoyo crucial de vida infraestructuras - suministro de agua y gas, servicios comunales, transporte, servicios técnicos y el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia - serán los primeros en ser vacunados. A finales de noviembre la vacuna estará disponible para los servicios de salud y trabajadores de la educación. Luego seguirá la vacunación gratuita de los niños, mujeres embarazadas y ancianos. Esta fase se iniciará sólo cuando la Salud y Ministerio de Desarrollo Social tiene los resultados de los ensayos clínicos que confirmen la vacuna es segura para los niños. Los voluntarios para estas pruebas se han seleccionado ya. 

Mientras tanto, todo el mundo está invitado a tomar las precauciones básicas para minimizar la posibilidad de bajar con la gripe. Las autoridades médicas aconsejan a todos a usar máscaras y tomar anti-viral y las fórmulas para llamar al médico en las primeras etapas de la enfermedad. 

De control sanitario en la frontera de Rusia con Ucrania se ha restringido debido al brote de gripe en ese país. 

*"Todos aquellos que crucen la frontera estarán sujetos a los procedimientos normales de cuarentena", dijo Skvortsova. 

Ucrania reconoce una epidemia de gripe la semana pasada. La mayoría de los casos se registran en el oeste del país. Nueve regiones se han puesto en cuarentena. Según las últimas estadísticas, 255.000 contra la gripe y las enfermedades respiratorias agudas y virales han sido registradas en Ucrania. La gripe y VRDS han matado a 86 personas, el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, dijo, y agregó que tenía conocimiento de 17 casos de gripe H1N1 porcina, incluyendo tres letal. 

El diario Nezavisimaya Gazeta dice que los clientes en Kiev, literalmente, tomaron por asalto todas las farmacias. Allí donde, al menos algunos medicamentos todavía están disponibles las líneas de los clientes que iban mucho a la calle. *

*En Lvov, donde la epidemia hace estragos, no hay pánico, a diferencia de Kiev. La gente simplemente no tratar de adentrarse en las calles. La ciudad parece desierta y sola. 

Ucrania ha suspendido el procedimiento de elaboración de los nuevos reclutas en el ejército. Al 4 de noviembre de 3567 militares de Ucrania se había puesto enfermo y cuatro resultaron tener el virus H1N1. Las clases en las escuelas y universidades han sido cancelados y guarderías están cerradas. Los viajes intra-país y los vuelos son limitadas. Los mítines políticos se cancelan - en un momento en la campaña electoral está en su mejor momento. Algunos políticos ya han instado a las autoridades a introducir un estado de emergencia debido a la epidemia de gripe, lo que allana el camino para la cancelación de las elecciones. *
El diario Vremya Novostei dice que la pandemia de gripe porcina golpeará sobre todo los países más pobres, que no han creado una reserva de medicamentos anti-virales y no tienen fondos para financiar campañas de vacunación. Las situaciones desastrosas que se observa en estos días en Ucrania y en Cuba son una confirmación directa de esto. Allí donde el Estado no ha gastado un centavo en medidas preventivas, el número de infecciones por el virus H1N1 es mucho mayor. 

En Belarús, en contraste con Ucrania, la epidemia no ha comenzado todavía. Tampoco ha habido casos mortales hasta ahora. El médico jefe de sanidad, Valentina Kachan, dijo que las pruebas de laboratorio han confirmado 59 casos de gripe porcina al 1 de noviembre. 

En Moldova diez nuevos casos de gripe porcina fueron confirmados durante un día, el aumento del número total de pacientes con gripe a 40, de Salud del país, dijo el Ministerio.


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Poco a poco, se ira revelando lo que ya se predecia por aqui.

De repente, nos inundaran nuestros medios con la gran catidad de afectados por H1N1 que hay en Ucrania y el gran numero de muertes.

Despues, nuestro gobiernos declararan la gravedad de la epidemia y tendran la excusa perfecta para obligarnos a la inoculacion del veneno.

A esas alturas, quien sea discrepante a motivo real de ese numero de afectados, sera tratado como un traidor que quiere dejar que mueran sus conciudadanos.

Esto va a ser asi, llevamos mas de una semana siguiendo le asunto. Cuando nuestros medios desinformativos nos inunden, ya no habra forma de que la gente dude y vea lo que aqui se ha estado exponiendo.

Esto, no es que me desepcione, ni mucho menos, es lo que tiene que pasar.


----------



## Heras (8 Nov 2009)

Estaba claro, 
En el momento que los medios inunden con noticias de la cantidad de muertos por gripe a, ya sabeis que es lo siguiente.

Lo sucedido durante esta semana, me refiero a las dudas de que esta pasando? que virus es ? es un virus o bacteria?? y demas dudas serán del pasado ellos nos daran la siolución

es lo que hay señores, cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones,

Yo el dia 17 me vacuno para no morirme de gripea :XX::XX::XX:)))


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Poco a poco, se ira revelando lo que ya se predecia por aqui.
> 
> De repente, nos inundaran nuestros medios con la gran catidad de afectados por H1N1 que hay en Ucrania y el gran numero de muertes.
> 
> ...





Será así, pero creo que aún se puede complicar bastante, porque las campañas de vacunación hay que hacerlas 2 o 3 meses antes de la aparición de brotes, no durante los brotes, lo que puede ser bastante perjudicial pues el patógeno ya está en el medio y la vacuna no produce el efecto preventivo, es más en el caso de estas vacunas con exceso de coavyuvantes para sobreestimular el sistema inmunitario puede causar complicaciones importantes.


----------



## Heras (8 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Será así, pero creo que aún se puede complicar bastante, porque las campañas de vacunación hay que hacerlas 2 o 3 meses antes de la aparición de brotes, no durante los brotes, lo que puede ser bastante perjudicial pues el patógeno ya está en el medio y la vacuna no produce el efecto preventivo, es más en el caso de estas vacunas con exceso de coavyuvantes para sobreestimular el sistema inmunitario puede causar complicaciones importantes.



No creo que les importe, por como se esta haciendo todo desde el principio, nuestra salud creo que es lo que menos les importa.

esto no tiene sentido desde el principio, sin mas , buscar logica en esto es absurdo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (8 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> Una pregunta que me asalta:
> 
> si no confiamos en el sistema, y creemos que intenta matarnos, robarnos o controlarnos a través de la vacuna, ¿por qué confiar en que no van a intentar envenenarnos o infectarnos a través de otras cosas corrientes, como el agua, el transporte público (por no nombrar el aire)?
> 
> Si así fuera, ¿qué medidas tomar? ¿Sería conveniente beber agua embotellada? ¿De qué marca (no vaya a ser que sea una marca "de los malos")?



Mas argumentos a favor de que todo no es más que un negocio fraudulento, cuya publicidad es el miedo.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

*Cada cual que saque sus conclusiones después de preguntar a su médico*

En mi caso, como grupo de alto riesgo, mi neumólogo me dijo que él prefiere esperar porque no tiene seguridad en las vacunas, y mientras no sea imprescindible prefiere no vacunar para evitar males mayores.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

http://www.itar-tass.com/eng/level2.html?NewsID=14508329&PageNum=0


Epidemia de gripe no da ninguna razón para el estado de emergencia en Ucrania - PM



07.11.2009, 22.45



KIEV, 7 de noviembre (PL) - *No hay razones para imponer un estado de emergencia en Ucrania a causa de una epidemia, el Primer Ministro Yulia Timoshenko, dijo. *

Ella está en Uzhgorod, Trans-región de los Cárpatos, para estudiar la situación epidemiológica en esta provincia occidental de Ucrania. 

"Cuando el número de casos de gripe superó el nivel epidemiológico, se impone la cuarentena. Y equivale a un estado de emergencia y medidas de emergencia durante una epidemia de enfermedades infecciosas ", dijo. 

No hay otras "medidas de emergencia, a excepción de cuarentena, son necesarias", el primer ministro añadió. 

Timoshenko instó al presidente Viktor Yushchenko para firmar, lo antes posible, una ley, aprobada por el Parlamento, que autoriza la asignación de mil millones de hryvna (unos 120 millones de dólares EE.UU.) para las medidas contra la gripe. 

Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa secretario del Consejo de Raisa Bogatyreva dijo el viernes que "no existen razones constitucionales para imponer un estado de emergencia en Ucrania". 

El mismo día, Secretaría Presidencial de subdirector Igor Popov dijo que el pre-término las elecciones presidenciales, previstas para el 17 de enero 2010, podría aplazarse hasta el 30 de mayo 2010. 

*Sin embargo el presidente del Parlamento, Vladimir Litvin, también dijo que no había motivos para una declaración de emergencia en Ucrania. 

"Todas las especulaciones sobre el estado de emergencia son una especie de prueba para comprobar la reacción del público a esta iniciativa", dijo. 

Litvin, señaló que "la decisión del presidente que se establece un estado de excepción debe ser confirmado por el Verkhovna Rada". 

Él cree que el Parlamento no va a apoyar esa medida.* 

Adjunto Litvin, Nikolai Tomenko, dijo, "el equipo del presidente Viktor Yushchenko, debe tomar medidas efectivas para luchar contra la epidemia de gripe en lugar de buscar razones para imponer un estado de emergencia y el aplazamiento de la elección presidencial". 

Él cree que esto da la impresión de que "el equipo presidencial trata de hacer un uso máximo de la epidemia de gripe para que Yushchenko mantenerse en el poder tanto como sea posible". 

Timoshenko dijo que el brote de una epidemia de gripe en el país no se molesta las elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania. 

"La elección presidencial no será cancelada y se llevará a cabo según lo previsto. Hay todas las posibilidades de que las elecciones serán justas y honestas, y Ucrania tendrá un nuevo presidente", dijo el primer ministro. 

Dieciséis candidatos han presentado los documentos para su registro. El último en hacerlo fue el alcalde de Uzhgorod Sergei Ratushnyak, líder del Partido Socialista Progresista Natalia Vitrenko, Popular y líder del Partido Democrático Lyudmila Suprun. 

Hay 16 candidatos presidenciales oficiales: el abogado Oleg Ryabokon, el ex ministro de Defensa, Anatoly Gritsenko, presidente del Parlamento, Vladimir Litvin, su predecesor, el ex-altavoz Arseny Yatsenyuk, líder del Partido Comunista Piotr Simonenko, banquero, Sergei Tigipko, parlamentario Irina Bogoslovskaya, líder del Partido Popular, Yuri Kostenko , el líder del Partido Libertad Oleg Tyagnibok, empresarios y Alexander Brodsky Mikhail Pabat, líder del Partido Socialista, Alexander Moroz, ciudadano Vasily Protyvsikh (Gumenyuk), el actual presidente Viktor Yushchenko, y dos candidatos: el líder del Partido de las Regiones, Viktor Yanukovich, y el Primer Ministro Yulia Timoshenko. 

Si está registrada, Ratushnyak, Vitrenko y Suprun se unirá al equipo de los candidatos. 

La inscripción continuará hasta el 13 de noviembre. 

*Bajo la Constitución de Ucrania, un estado de emergencia puede ser introducido en el país por el presidente. Durante este período, los derechos y libertades de los ciudadanos pueden ser violados, incluyendo el derecho a celebrar asambleas de masas. Algunos políticos ya han instado al presidente a imponer un estado de emergencia en Ucrania.*


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Eso tambien me llamo la atencion, con la excusa de que las asambleas de masas (manifestaciones) se facilita la propagacion del virus por el contacto entre personas, ya no podremos ni manifestarnos.


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

No se si recordais esta noticia de mediados de octubre.

Alemania iba a poner una vacuna distinta a sus soldados. Probablemente un placebo no venenoso, sin duda, no van a diezmar sus ejercitos.

http://www.adn.es/internacional/20091012/NWS-0777-Soldados-poblacion-recibiran-alemanes-distinta.html


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

Esto es un ejemplo que hay que tener muy en cuenta para los años futuros. 

Ya que nos dicen que *"esta gripe ha venido para quedarse"* sustituyendo a la estacional, tienen una herramienta perfecta para manipularnos en pro de los intereses político-económicos.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> No se si recordais esta noticia de mediados de octubre.
> 
> Alemania iba a poner una vacuna distinta a sus soldados. Probablemente un placebo no venenoso, sin duda, no van a diezmar sus ejercitos.
> 
> Internacional - Soldados alemanes recibirán una vacuna distinta a la población - ADN.es





Eso fué debido a las quejas del ejercito alemán, que se negó a utilizar una vacuna con exceso de adyuvantes.

Más atrás (no sé por donde, porque hay mucha información) hay un enlace a una carta que escribe una médica israelí a las autoridades sanitarias de su país pidiendo la derogación de la vacunación obligatoria a soldados, embarazadas y niños, por los posibles efectos autinmunes y sobretodo por los efectos sobre el sistema reproductor que pueden causar a largo plazo los adyuvantes utilizados.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Sin camas en Kiev

Google Traductor

Muere un ¿periodista? por neumonía:

Google Traductor


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

En la noticia "Sin camas en Kiev" :

*"Muchas veces hemos declarado la epidemia y de cuarentena en las escuelas, cuando en la oficina no había un solo caso de gripe - dijo Vozianova. *




*Ucrania podrá aplazar la elección hasta el 30 de mayo debido a la epidemia de la gripe*

06.11.2009, 20.25



KIEV, 6 de noviembre (PL) - La elección presidencial de Ucrania podrá aplazarse hasta el 30 de mayo 2010, a causa de la epidemia de gripe, jefe adjunto de la Secretaría Presidencial de Ucrania, Igor Popov dijo. 

"Si el gobierno no logra controlar la epidemia de gripe, Ucrania podrá dar a conocer el estado de emergencia y de retrasar las elecciones hasta el 30 de mayo", dijo. 

"La epidemia de gripe cambió drásticamente el curso de la campaña electoral presidencial, y la igualdad de posibilidades de los candidatos presidenciales y los derechos de voto de los ciudadanos estaban en entredicho. La prohibición de actos públicos afectados candidatos de la oposición, mientras que los candidatos en la oficina podría visitar sitios en cuarentena y se reúnen con sus electores y los medios de comunicación. Eso es discriminación ", dijo Popov. 

*"Si el estado de emergencia tiene una duración de dos meses, la elección puede ser celebrada el 30 de mayo, simultáneamente con las elecciones locales. En el caso de Ucrania que le ahorrará mil millones de hryvna, "dijo. *

"El presidente Viktor Yushchenko, el Primer Ministro Yulia Timoshenko y el Partido de las Regiones, Viktor Yanukovich, líder de fantasía la idea de elecciones parlamentarias anticipadas," Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Vladimir Litvin, dijo a Itar-Tass. En su opinión, las elecciones de mayo se celebrará el 30 de mayo de 2010.

http://www.itar-tass.com/eng/level2.html?NewsID=14506365&PageNum=0


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (8 Nov 2009)

*gripe A farsa-*

*Gripe A es una farsa de los gobiernos.*

El cambio climatico es energètico- el que no se adapta bien al cambio energetico le puede dar influenza. Puesto que si no te adaptas bien con el corazòn a este cambio planetario entonces tu sistema immunitario va a resentirlo y lo primero que le da a uno cuando su sistema immunitario se debilita es influenza.

Por lo tanto el mesaje es: Conectate con tu corazòn digas lo que digas y hagas lo que hagas.

suerte


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> En la noticia "Sin camas en Kiev" :
> 
> *"Muchas veces hemos declarado la epidemia y de cuarentena en las escuelas, cuando en la oficina no había un solo caso de gripe - dijo Vozianova. *
> 
> ...



No hay duda de que van a aprovechar las circunstancias, pero... la gente está enfermando, ¿de qué? ni idea. Pero no parece que debamos ponerlo en duda.

Una reflexión tonta... ¿Y si nos estuvieran usando a nosotros "los internautas" para darle veracidad al tema? sé que es algo retorcido, pero...

Yo me vacunaré cuando las ranas críen pelo.


----------



## DEPASO (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Yo me vacunaré cuando las ranas críen pelo.



A estas alturas de la película es peligroso realizar afirmaciones......futuro owned??? :XX:


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Owned. Bueno chicos, que tengo una cosa pendiente...


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No hay duda de que van a aprovechar las circunstancias, pero... la gente está enfermando, ¿de qué? ni idea. Pero no parece que debamos ponerlo en duda.
> 
> Una reflexión tonta... ¿Y si nos estuvieran usando a nosotros "los internautas" para darle veracidad al tema? sé que es algo retorcido, pero...
> 
> Yo me vacunaré cuando las ranas críen pelo.




De reflexión tonta no tiene nada, es perfectamente posible. Hay que tener presente que sabrían que íbamos a reaccionar así, entonces o bien han subestimado las consecuencias considerándolas dentro de lo admisible o por otro lado la respuesta de alguna forma les conviene, que sería la otra posibilidad. 

Tampoco pienso vacunarme. Si hace falta me agarro la mochila y me voy a vivir al monte, pero a mi no me pinchan sus mier...


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

A mi lo que me asombra y me preocupa, es el silencio informativo, de verdad. Hasta en la crisis de los misiles consiguieron informar, claro que entonces habían periodistas.

No pueden cerrar fronteras de un país europeo sin que se diga algo, algo gordo pasa.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> ... la gente está enfermando, ¿de qué? ni idea. Pero no parece que debamos ponerlo en duda..



Que no, hombre, que no. La clave de la escasez de camas es menos siniestra que lo que tu estás entendiendo:

_Según ella, en Kiev, en la ciudad entera, *hay menos de 200 camas infecciosas.*_​
por tanto *no hay escasez de camas por avalancha de enfermos, sino por escasez de camas.*

No os quedéis en los titulares amarillistas de las noticias, joder! que parecéis Calimeros recién salidos del huevo!



Ziberan dijo:


> A mi lo que me asombra y me preocupa, es el silencio informativo, de verdad.



No hace falta que los jures, lo has repetido 200.000 veces.

NO HAY NOTICIA, es política electoral pura y dura.


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Usarnos a nosotros?

Ni lo penseis, como mucho pueden usarnos los grupos antivacunas, eso si, pero esta vacuna es apestosa desde el punto de vista medico y hasta del gobierno de Polonia y otros que hemos leido durante el hilo.

Ademas, no le vamos a dar demasiada vericidad al tema ya que solamente somo 4 los alarmados al respecto.

No tengo ni puta idea si es habitual que haya tan gran numero de afectados con sintomas gripales en Ucrania cada invierno. Pero lo que si sabemos es qeu la OMS llama gripe A a cualquier sintoma gripal sin tan siquiera comprobarlo y nos lo suelta asi.

Tampoco se si el numero de muertos es habitual en casos de gripe en Ucrania. Pero tal y como dice ne la noticia de la peridista fallecida el viernes, no murio de gripe A y seguramente la OMS lo contabiliza como otro caso de gripe A.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> No creo que les importe, por como se esta haciendo todo desde el principio, nuestra salud creo que es lo que menos les importa.
> 
> esto no tiene sentido desde el principio, sin mas , buscar logica en esto es absurdo.



Vienvenido al foro.

Eso, todos, bueno... algunos lo sabemos, pero a nosotros sí nos importa nuestra salud y la de nuestros hijos. Y nuestra libertad.

Saludos.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Usarnos a nosotros?
> 
> Ni lo penseis, como mucho pueden usarnos los grupos antivacunas, eso si, pero esta vacuna es apestosa desde el punto de vista medico y hasta del gobierno de Polonia y otros que hemos leido durante el hilo.
> 
> ...





A nosotros directamente no, pero detrás del movimiento antivacunas también hay algunos intereses políticos y económicos, y se utiliza Internet.

Hay mucha guerra sucia.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Que no, hombre, que no. La clave de la escasez de camas es menos siniestra que lo que tu estás entendiendo:
> 
> _Según ella, en Kiev, en la ciudad entera, *hay menos de 200 camas infecciosas.*_​
> por tanto *no hay escasez de camas por avalancha de enfermos, sino por escasez de camas.*
> ...



Por eso ha muerto contagiado el director del canal nacional de TV "Inter" Olga Logvinchuk de neumonía "california". Y por eso te dejas en el tintero los casi 5000 ingresados y más de 200 en el último día sólo en Kiev.

Está claro que dicen que camas especializadas sólo tienen 200, sabemos leer.

¿Qué es concretamente lo que te molesta?

¿Y que cierren fronteras no es noticia? y que se rompa una fuente en _Los Ángeles_ sí, vale, vale, como siempre lo que tú digas. No voy a discutir contigo, lo prometo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Por eso ha muerto contagiado...



Ha muerto. Punto. 

Lo de "contagiado" es un a circunstancia que hay que demostrar con un análisis microbiológico y una vez tus queridos postulados de Koch que todos os pasáis por el forro de los cojones hayan quedado probados.



Ziberan dijo:


> ¿Qué es concretamente lo que te molesta?.



La gente que tiene fe y se pasa la ciencia por el forro.


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Nov 2009)

*...*

Google Traductor


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (8 Nov 2009)

*Porquè la masoneria invierte todo su dinero en fabricar noticias como esta?

No se dan cuenta ustedes que noticias como esta estàn hechas a proposito para que la gente vaya a vacunarse?
Y no se preguntan cuales son las intenciones de los que hacen y promueven indirectamente las vacunas?
Son buenas intenciones?
Pues no.

Con toda la vitamina C que se puede encontrar por ahi, y muchos otrso productos naturales para el sistema immunitaro que necesidad hay de una vacuna que no harà otra cosa que quitarte la salud.

EL QUE SE VACUNA DE LA INFLUENZA suina MORIRÀ, ACASO NO LO SABEN?*


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ha muerto. Punto.
> 
> Lo de "contagiado" es un a circunstancia que hay que demostrar con un análisis microbiológico y una vez tus queridos postulados de Koch que todos os pasáis por el forro de los cojones hayan quedado probados.
> 
> ...



Pese a lo que te parezca estoy de acuerdo contigo en que los métodos diagnósticos son una pantomima, me he partido la cara "verbalmente" con mucha gente por ese tema. Pero...

Parece evidente que está acudiendo la población en masa a los hospitales ucranianos aquejados de alguna dolencia ¿cuál? ya se verá, si se ve.

Y el otro tema es, que hay un acuerdo mediático para no informar en el resto de Europa de la situación de Ucrania.

Yo no digo más ni menos. Otro tema y para otra ocasión es que no esté de acuerdo con algunas de tus afirmaciones sobre los virus. Pero como digo, ese es otro tema.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Pese a lo que te parezca estoy de acuerdo contigo en que los métodos diagnósticos son una pantomima, me he partido la cara "verbalmente" con mucha gente por ese tema. Pero...
> 
> Parece evidente que está acudiendo la población en masa a los hospitales ucranianos aquejados de alguna dolencia ¿cuál? ya se verá, si se ve.
> 
> ...



Pienso de forma similar. ¿Que ésto es parcialmente un montaje? por supuesto, pero la cuestión estriba es si en éste escenario la "munición" es real o de "fogueo"... o ambas.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

La gente que acude a los hospitales parece que es de verdad. Y el cierre de las fronteras también.


----------



## Azrael_II (8 Nov 2009)

igual no tiene que ver...


Policía Fiscal Storozhetskyi zona con impuestos Putyla sector DSBEZ policía rayotdela Putyla descubierto en uno de los pueblos Putyla planta subterránea para embotellar agua. En el garaje de uno de la Ley de LLC Chernivtsi encontrar artesanía de la máquina para zakorkovuvannya, 450 piezas de etiquetas, corchos y 1000, alrededor de 800 pivtoralitrovyh botellas de plástico con "mineral" de agua. Жодних документів про дозвіл займатися зазначеним видом діяльності підприємці надати не змогли. No hay documentos de permiso para ejercer la actividad especificada de empresarios que han fracasado. Триває перевірка. Continuación de cheques.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Pese a lo que te parezca estoy de acuerdo contigo en que los métodos diagnósticos son una pantomima, me he partido la cara "verbalmente" con mucha gente por ese tema. Pero...
> 
> Parece evidente que está acudiendo la población en masa a los hospitales ucranianos aquejados de alguna dolencia ¿cuál? ya se verá, si se ve.
> 
> *Y el otro tema es, que hay un acuerdo mediático para no informar en el resto de Europa de la situación de Ucrania.*Yo no digo más ni menos. Otro tema y para otra ocasión es que no esté de acuerdo con algunas de tus afirmaciones sobre los virus. Pero como digo, ese es otro tema.




No solo sobre lo de Ucrania, por extensión sobre la oposición de Polonia a las "recomendaciones" de la OMS en la negativa a comprar vacunas; o en el cierre de fronteras, algo que la OMS recomienda no hacer en este caso por innecesario según ellos. Todo eso se silencia, no solo lo de Ucrania.


----------



## jgl (8 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> igual no tiene que ver...
> 
> 
> Policía Fiscal Storozhetskyi zona con impuestos Putyla sector DSBEZ policía rayotdela Putyla descubierto en uno de los pueblos Putyla planta subterránea para embotellar agua. En el garaje de uno de la Ley de LLC Chernivtsi encontrar artesanía de la máquina para zakorkovuvannya, 450 piezas de etiquetas, corchos y 1000, alrededor de 800 pivtoralitrovyh botellas de plástico con "mineral" de agua. Жодних документів про дозвіл займатися зазначеним видом діяльності підприємці надати не змогли. No hay documentos de permiso para ejercer la actividad especificada de empresarios que han fracasado. Триває перевірка. Continuación de cheques.




Sé que da más faena, pero si lo escribes más organizado es má fácil enterarse de lo que pone8:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> La gente que acude a los hospitales parece que es de verdad. Y el cierre de las fronteras también.



Me debo de haber expresado mal. La idea era reflejar la duda de que realmente ésto que infecta a la gente sea algo con capacidad de expandirse solo o que en el momento (que sería la opinión de Putin :rolleye: ) en que hayan conseguido sus propósitos sean cuales fueran, desaparecerá tan deprisa cómo ha llegado. Por un lado es mejor lo 2º... decididamente es mejor lo 2º, porque pensar en una pandemia global en plan killer no me hace maldita la gracia.


----------



## finitö (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Y el otro tema es, que hay un acuerdo mediático para no informar en el resto de Europa de la situación de Ucrania.
> 
> (...)



Sí señor. Lo único que he escuchado de Ucrania y la gripe A, o lo que sea que están padeciendo, fue en la sección de deportes, cuando hablaron de la posibilidad de que el partido del Dinamo de Kiev se jugara a puerta cerrada. 
De vergüenza.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Parece evidente que está acudiendo la población en masa a los hospitales ucranianos aquejados de alguna dolencia ¿cuál? ya se verá, si se ve.



No, nadie está acudiendo en masa. Te lo inventas tu.

Ha quedado demostrado que es mentira con la "noticia" de la escasez de camas en Kiev.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No, nadie está acudiendo en masa. Te lo inventas tu.
> 
> Ha quedado demostrado que es mentira con la "noticia" de la escasez de camas en Kiev.



Vale, Putin, vale.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (8 Nov 2009)

*miren porquè inventan noticias- no se dejen engañar por las tv y los medios*

Despues de haber visto este documental estaremos màs informados.
Eso es simplemente mejor.
El debate, la libertad de informaciòn y de opinòn son cosas democraticas y no es moral (ni nunca lo ha sido) recurrir a estrategias (como el ridiculo o la ideologia) para suprimir algun debate.
Que toda informaciòn fluya, asì debe ser aunque duela puesto que de otra manera (como ha sido), significa que algunas personas nos pueden controlar y suelen ser pesonas que les importa solo el dinero y nada màs que eso.
En ese caso no se podria hablar de "la medicina" sino de un instrumento de control.
Lo que no se debe ocultar se diga alto y claro y asì sea de ahora en adelante.
"_Aunque mueras por desesperaciòn lo de siempre fue una contradicciòn_" Emilio Regueira. 
Segun mi observaciòn hacia lo que va de mi experiencia, es mucho mejor tomar polen recolectado por abejas, vitamina C sin aspartame y mucha agua -mejor si ha sido previamente hervida. Mucho zapallo y gengibre.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nfOfXbfLiZ8&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nfOfXbfLiZ8&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0rtO-ygSO4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0rtO-ygSO4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sxJpmJ_H8Xs&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sxJpmJ_H8Xs&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ymNZOl_kjUc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ymNZOl_kjUc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/35xDMnb0rdo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/35xDMnb0rdo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AH1x1bdQ7rw&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AH1x1bdQ7rw&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ATl7tAJMCEo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ATl7tAJMCEo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/11I0ho2dGok&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/11I0ho2dGok&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hKM-cfuCbUU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hKM-cfuCbUU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Conecten el corazòn a la razòn y al cuerpo, eso ayudarà a mejorar el sistema inmunologico.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Para que no queden dudas de a qué noticia te refieres...

En los hospitales de Kiev no tienen suficientes camas para los pacientes con gripe 

En años recientes, redujo notablemente el número de escaños para los pacientes infecciosos - adultos y niños - en muchas zonas de Ucrania. Más información

Imprimir
Pegar en el blog
Enviar a un amigo
Carta al editor

En la eliminación de las enfermedades infecciosas, con 10 camas de cuidados intensivos. Foto de kp.ru
Académico de la Academia de las enfermedades infecciosas de Ciencias Médicas (AMS) de Ucrania Zhanna Vozianova declaró que la posibilidad de hospitalización de los pacientes en hospitales de enfermedades infecciosas de Kiev son extremadamente limitados. Según ella, en Kiev, en la ciudad entera, hay menos de 200 camas infecciosas.

_*Tenga en cuenta que en Kiev desde el comienzo de la epidemia de gripe y enfermedades respiratorias agudas 58.036 personas, entre ellas 4.383 personas - el último día. 253 personas hospitalizadas, 53 de ellos la noche anterior*_. También recuerdo que en la capital de Ucrania, tiene una muerte por el virus H1N1.

"Take a varios millones de dólares de capital - de enfermedades infecciosas del hospital en el territorio del Hospital Alejandro siempre ha cerrado por reparaciones mayores, se comprometió a abrir dos o incluso tres años atrás, pero la zona es ya de maleza, no había ningún trabajo - señaló Vozianova. - Toda la ciudad está a menos de 200 camas infecciosas -- dónde hospitalizar a los pacientes? ¿Cómo guardar duro, cuando las enfermedades infecciosas en la eliminación de todas las 10 camas de cuidados intensivos? ".

También informó de que ni la Academia de Ciencias Médicas o el alcalde de Kiev debido a la atención de las enfermedades infecciosas no fue así. En años recientes, redujo notablemente el número de escaños para los pacientes infecciosos - adultos y niños - en muchas zonas de Ucrania.

"Muchas veces hemos declarado la epidemia y de cuarentena en las escuelas, cuando en la oficina no había un solo caso de gripe - dijo Vozianova. - Cuando la gente se enferma de Francia, que más se usan sin hospitalización, y que ha tenido la opinión equivocada de que no hay camas infecciosas pueden ser hacer. porque no fue invitado al ministerio - me entristece a su información, cada momento de empezar cualquier programa con un análisis detallado de la situación ".

Según ella, hoy en día, los miembros del Departamento de Enfermedades Infecciosas de la Universidad Médica Nacional. Bogomelets consultas sobre las enfermedades infecciosas no se conectan. Mientras tanto, Ucrania no está preparada para las epidemias.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Salud ha confirmado 144 muertes de la gripe y las infecciones respiratorias virales como del 7 de noviembre, de los cuales 9 personas murieron en el último día.

Fuentes: Espejo de la Semana de
Etiquetas: A (H1N1), Hospital, influenza, Kiev, médicos, influenza porcina, epidemia

Google Traductor


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En los hospitales de Kiev no tienen suficientes camas para los pacientes con gripe
> 
> En años recientes, redujo notablemente el número de escaños para los pacientes infecciosos - adultos y niños - en muchas zonas de Ucrania.



Así es... se ha reducido el número de camas para pacientes infecciosos a 200.

Por eso basta con una "avalancha" de 201 pacientes para tener escasez de camas. La Muerte Negra, vamos!

Venga, seguid sacándoos emergencias y situaciones críticas de la manga mientras en Ucrania todo sigue como siempre, según el curso normal de todos los inviernos. Menuda comendia y menudas putas de periodistas y sus titulares!


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Esto es de la noticia a la que le das veracidad:

*Tenga en cuenta que en Kiev desde el comienzo de la epidemia de gripe y enfermedades respiratorias agudas 58.036 personas, entre ellas 4.383 personas - el último día. 253 personas hospitalizadas, 53 de ellos la noche anterior*


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> 253 personas hospitalizadas, 53 de ellos la noche anterior



O sea que el pánico en los medios está dando ya sus frutos...

Cualquier otro año esa gente se hubiese quedado en casa a pasar la gripe, hoy van 53 en una noche al hospital porque ese día el periódico les hizo creer que tienen la Peste Negra.


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

Lo que resalto de la noticia, puede ser un buen ejemplo para utilizar Ucrania para alarmar al resto de Europa. Como ellos no tienen medios de distinguir que casos son H1N1 o que casos son otra enfermedad, la OMS lo tiene chupado para confirmar lo que les de le gana.


OMS instó a ayudar a Ucrania en crisis nacional por Gripe H1N1 | Europa al día | Deutsche Welle | 06.11.2009

OMS instó a ayudar a Ucrania en crisis nacional por Gripe H1N1

La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) instó a la comunidad internacional a ayudar a Ucrania por la severa expansión que tuvo la gripe A en ese país, que ya venía enfrentando una crisis financiera. Ucrania requiere de forma urgente medicamentos, personal médico y medios de diagnóstico, indicó hoy en Kiev el director de la delegación de la OMS que desde comienzos de esta semana está colaborando en el país, Jukka Pukkila. A nivel nacional faltan medios para corroborar si todos los casos de gripe son o no del virus H1N1.



La OMS asume que en muchos de los hasta ahora 109 muertos por gripe en Ucrania, el causante fue el virus H1N1. En 47 víctimas mortales se constató el virus, dijo Pukkila y explicó que aún faltan los demás resultados. "En vistas de la situación en las regiones especialmente afectadas en el occidente del país podemos presumir que allí hay una epidemia de H1N1", apuntó el funcionario de la OMS. Según estimaciones de la OMS, en el ínterin la cantidad de infectados con la gripe aumentó a unas 763.000 personas. *Ucrania no tiene dinero para el costoso test que permite diferenciar la gripe A de la gripe estacional. *Acorde a fuentes de la OMS, la situación en el oeste ucraniano se agrava incluso más porque alrededor de un cuarto del personal médico se ha contagiado. "No es demasiado tarde para una campaña de vacunación en Ucrania", indicó el médico finlandés


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> *Ucrania no tiene dinero para el costoso test que permite diferenciar la gripe A de la gripe estacional. *



Tampoco África tiene dinero para el costoso test del VIH y ello no ha impedido que se diagnostique a todo negro con SIDA.

Los diagnósticos "políticos" están prostituyendo la medicina de hoy .


----------



## willbeend (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> O sea que el pánico en los medios está dando ya sus frutos...
> 
> Cualquier otro año esa gente se hubiese quedado en casa a pasar la gripe, hoy van 53 en una noche al hospital porque ese día el periódico les hizo creer que tienen la Peste Negra.



No dudo que lo que ocurra en Ucrania sea lo mismo que todos los años. Anque lo del Moshe me sigue extrañando. ienso:

El quid, es como se nos vendera esta noticia en nuestros medios y lo que aqui se va a creer la gente.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Parece que queremos negar la evidencia. Y lo evidente es que hay más de 40000 hospitalizados. Y que se han cerrado fronteras.

Ante la duda me quedo con la noticia de los periódicos, sobre todo porque aquí no dicen nada.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Parece que queremos negar la evidencia.



La evidencia es que la asistencia de la gente al hospital es posterior a la campaña mediática "pro-peste".

Por tanto en el orden temporal de causa/consecuencia está el pánico de la prensa primero y los griposos corriendo asustados al hospital después.

Y si a ti te mosquea la falta de eco en los medios, a mi me mosquea muchísimo mas la falta total y absoluta de evidencia microbiológica de esta supuesta infección.

Y para tenminar, comentar que lo tuyo ya parece obsesión. Estás deseando que haya realmente algo mas grave que la sucia campaña electoral de una vez cada cuatro inviernos.


----------



## Agropecuario (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Lo que resalto de la noticia, puede ser un buen ejemplo para utilizar Ucrania para alarmar al resto de Europa. Como ellos no tienen medios de distinguir que casos son H1N1 o que casos son otra enfermedad, la OMS lo tiene chupado para confirmar lo que les de le gana. ...



*Y porque no hay un solo titular en Europa todavia.*

Vale, vale que estan esperando, para darlas de golpe :8:, pues entonces me tragare mis palabras :56:


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La evidencia es que la asistencia de la gente al hospital es posterior a la campaña mediática "pro-peste".
> 
> Por tanto en el orden temporal de causa/consecuencia está el pánico de la prensa primero y los griposos corriendo asustados al hospital después.
> 
> ...



Yo me hago eco de los medios, y tú opinas (y me parece respetable) pero mira a ver de quién es la obsesión.


----------



## Agropecuario (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y para tenminar, comentar que lo tuyo ya parece obsesión...



... le dijo la sarten al cazo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Yo me hago eco de los medios



Eso no hace falta que lo jures. Pero para eso ya tenemos a los medios, sobras tú de vocero. Lo que hace falta es gente con capacidad de análisis independiente.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> *Y porque no hay un solo titular en Europa todavia.*
> 
> Vale, vale que estan esperando, para darlas de golpe :8:, pues entonces me tragare mis palabras :56:



No tendrás que tragarte nada porque ya sabes que los soltarán todos de golpe. Y ahí sí apuesto lo que sea.

El que dice que no se publica porque no hay noticia, sí tendrá que tragárselo cuando nos inflen con el tema.

Aquí si apuesto, y si no, el que se lo tragará seré yo.


----------



## Gliese (8 Nov 2009)

El grafico representa las incidencias de gripe y enfermedades respiratorias agudas (ARI) en las 10 ciudades principales de Ucrania. (datos oficiales)
En el eje Y=nº de casos por cada 10.000 habitantes.
En el eje X= nº de semana del año a la que corresponden los datos




- Es cierto que el numero de casos para esta ultima semana supera el umbral epidemiologico, tanto en el nº de afectados como en el º de muertos.

- Creo que mirando el grafico se puede deducir que lo mas preocupante es la tendencia, a pesar de que no se ha producido una catastrofe de momento.

- Lo del año 2000 parece infinitamente mas grave que lo que esta ocurriendo ahora, habria que ver que medidas adopto el gobierno en aquel momento, me refiero a la declaracion de emergencia nacional y posible vacunacion obligatoria.

- En los foros de Ucrania que he estado leyendo, lo que puedo observar es total tranquilidad, mucha bronca contra los politicos, descreimiento absoluto de la gravedad de la gripeA, preocupacion inicial por una enfermedad relacionada con la neumonia y el temor de que fuera un ataque bacteriologico, que se ha ido diluyendo a medida que pasan los dias, resistencia total a la vacunacion (habitualmente solo se vacuna el 2% de la poblacion) y una dosis de humor envidiable.Vamos .... que lo tienen clarisimo.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Eso no hace falta que lo jures. Pero para eso ya tenemos a los medios, sobras tú de vocero. Lo que hace falta es gente con capacidad de análisis independiente.



A mi personalmente tu opinión me merece mucho menos crédito que la de los periódicos, y eso que de la de ellos dudo.

Por cierto ¿qué aportas tú? y sobre todo ¿quién eres tú para analizar nada y que comulguemos con tus ideas?

Y no te molestes. Y puedes decir lo que quieras que no me cansaré en rebatirlo. si no te gustan los enlaces que pongo, no los mires, y ya está. ¿A que es fácil?


----------



## Agropecuario (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No tendrás que tragarte nada porque ya sabes que los soltarán todos de golpe. Y ahí sí apuesto lo que sea.
> 
> El que dice que no se publica porque no hay noticia, sí tendrá que tragárselo cuando nos inflen con el tema.
> 
> Aquí si apuesto, y si no, el que se lo tragará seré yo.



Pues yo creo, que si en unos dias tenemos una campaña de machaqueo mediatico, es que no pasa nada, nada de epidemia me refiero, simplemente sera un acto más, en una obra que se me escapa, y no creo que sea para vender más, puesto para eso no necesitan montar tanto follón y que los conspiranoicos empecemos a comernos la cabeza .

Ahora, como esto siga asi, sin una sola noticia reseñable, simplemente nombrandolo de pasada, entonces es cuando me acojonare de verdad 8: :8: :´(.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> si no te gustan los enlaces que pongo, no los mires, y ya está. ¿A que es fácil?



¿Que quieres? ¿quedarte solo en el hilo para sembrar el pánico a tus anchas?

No solo miro tus enlaces, sino que desmonto sus falacias y expongo la manipulación de los hechos que contienen.

Y si no te gusta la opinión de un adulto viajado y fogueado en fraudes médicos ya sabes... ve a la guardería a asustar a los niños con tus virus asesinos de Walt Disney.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Pues yo creo, que si en unos dias tenemos una campaña de machaqueo mediatico, es que no pasa nada, nada de epidemia me refiero, simplemente sera un acto más, en una obra que se me escapa, y no creo que sea para vender más, puesto para eso no necesitan montar tanto follón y que los conspiranoicos empecemos a comernos la cabeza .
> 
> Ahora, como esto siga asi, sin una sola noticia reseñable, simplemente nombrandolo de pasada, entonces es cuando me acojonare de verdad 8: :8: :´(.



Y yo.

Me tranquilizaría mucho que nos machacaran con el tema.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tampoco África tiene dinero para el costoso test del VIH y ello no ha impedido que se diagnostique a todo negro con SIDA.
> 
> Los diagnósticos "políticos" están prostituyendo la medicina de hoy .



Aún a riesgo de ser *cansino* :no: , en el documental de Horowitz que no sé si has visto ya, explican de donde salió "ese bichito":

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PkGGmVLRyo&feature=PlayList&p=DE79FC161FBCFAC1&index=0&playnext=1"><strong>Confiamos en las Mentiras</strong></a>


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Aún a riesgo de ser *cansino* :no: , en el documental de Horowitz que no sé si has visto ya, explican de donde salió "ese bichito":



Llevo estudiando el tema del VIH desde 1997 y follando sin desde el momento en que entendí como funciona el fraude.


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Como ya dije muchos posts atrás creo que este asunto no tiene nada de conspiranoico, de momento no hay información porque es un tema de consumo interno en Ukrania y paises limitrofes.
> 
> De todas formas qué sentido tendría ocultar supuestamente aquí en España tal información??, el único sentido útil podría ser, como creo que apuntó Willbeend, que el estado y las farmas sacasen alguna ventaja del miedo y el terror provocado por la noticia y así poder colocar su abundante stock de vacunas a algunos miles de incautos.
> 
> ...



No voy a discutir la actitud troglodita de las masas, las han programado así, pero la censura informativa es un hecho más que patente, si no lo quieres ver es otra cuestión, cada cual puede opinar cómo guste.

En si misma, la programación actual llena de deportes e intrascendencias es una forma de censura mucho más eficaz que la directa. Es más, dudo que hayan naciones que experimenten una censura más eficaz que en Occidente, porque aquí la mayoría no se da cuenta y esa es la clave de su eficaz funcionamiento. Si ves que te niegan la información reaccionas, si te marean con manejos de trilero ni te enteras.


----------



## Ziberan (8 Nov 2009)

Insistiré un millón de veces: El cierre de una frontera entre dos estados europeos, es noticia de portada en todos los medios si no hay nada que ocultar.

Una de las noticias internacionales de anteayer en dos cadenas de emisión nacional (Telecinco y Antena 3) fue la rotura de una toma de agua en Los Ángeles, "... El chorro superó los diez metros de altura".

Lo demás, pura hipótesis, no sabemos nada, y quizá nunca lo sepamos.


----------



## josemazgz (8 Nov 2009)

Un poco de oftopìc.

Oráculo. Es un hecho que la plata es un germicida del copón, pero se deposita en el organismo y te puede joder. Como matar moscas a cañonazos.

En teoría sólo es inofensivo por vía tópica, como el nitrato de plata para las verrugas.

A ver si resulta que hay que quitar un metal pesado, como el mercurio, de las vacunas, y tú te metes otro por otro lado.


----------



## Lladó (8 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Cada vez es mas dificil encontrar noticias al respecto que no hablen mas que de H1N1.
> 
> Los que hacen mencion a algo diferente, son los de final de octubre y primer o segundo dia de noviembre, a partir de ahi, nos encontramos aplastados con la version "a dedo" de que son casos de gripe cerda.



Se enviaron 31 muestras al laboratorio de Londres y el resultado que publicaron oficialmente decía que 15 de las 31 muestras dieron positivo del virus H1N1. No dijeron nada de las demás. Se las deben guardar para cuándo haya que levantar el telón de lo que realmente está matando en Ucrania. Dirán: "uy, en las otras 16 hemos identificado X agente patógeno, qué despiste". :rolleye:



Garrapatez dijo:


> De todas formas qué sentido tendría ocultar supuestamente aquí en España tal información??, el único sentido útil podría ser, como creo que apuntó Willbeend, que el estado y las farmas sacasen alguna ventaja del miedo y el terror provocado por la noticia y así poder colocar su abundante stock de vacunas a algunos miles de incautos.
> 
> Claro que si eso fuera así no cuentan con que a la plebe en hispanistan si no es un tema de tetas o de fútbol todo sinceramente se la trae bien floja, no te digo si encima es en Ukrania, un pais que con toda seguridad no saben situar en el mapa más del 30% de los españoles.
> 
> ...



Explica entonces porqué, cuando aquí ya llevábamos unos días hablando del tema de Ucrania y extrañándonos del silencio de los medios occidentales, pusieron la noticia de un hotel desalojado por culpa de un brote de Gripe A... en *Rumanía*. Y siguieron sin decir nada de Ucrania, donde ya había decenas de miles de enfermos y unas cuantas decenas de muertos.

¿Por qué una cosa así sí y de algo mucho más grave de un país equivalente, nada?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Un poco de oftopìc.
> 
> Oráculo. Es un hecho que la plata es un germicida del copón, pero se deposita en el organismo y te puede joder. Como matar moscas a cañonazos.
> 
> ...



Mejor Jorge por favor, Oráculo de Occidente lo puse por estar ocupado mi nombre (y también sólo Oráculo).

En tanto a la plata coloidal es una cosa y el mercurio otra. Te pongo un ejemplo, te puedes literalmente "comer" una bolita de plata pura (fina o 999) y no te pasa absolutamente nada pero, ¿te imaginas tragarte la misma cantidad de mercurio?

Luego además de ésto queda el uso responsable. La plata llegaba en la antigüedad a nuestros organismos a través de los vegetales que ingeríamos (no siempre claro) y no tiene nada de malo y menos en forma de coloide, mientras no se abuse de ella. Es cómo todo (o casi): las cosas con medida...

Además, aparte de ingerirla tiene muchas más aplicaciones sépticas. Por ejemplo he comentado aquí que hacer gárgaras y absorverla por la nariz elimina los síntomas gripales o de constipado, y lo digo por experiencia personal y múltiple.

En fin, no quiero extenderme más porque es un tema bien largo, mejor que los interesados vean el vídeo del Dr. (en física) Bob Beck y visiten su web donde explica todo.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

lladó dijo:


> explica entonces porqué, cuando aquí ya llevábamos unos días hablando del tema de ucrania y extrañándonos del silencio de los medios occidentales, pusieron la noticia de un hotel desalojado por culpa de un brote de gripe a... En *rumanía*. Y siguieron sin decir nada de ucrania, donde ya había decenas de miles de enfermos y unas cuantas decenas de muertos.
> 
> ¿por qué una cosa así sí y de algo mucho más grave de un país equivalente, nada?



*touché* :xx:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2009)

Buenaaaaaaaaaass, como estais.
Ya estoy en el puesto de combate.
Os informo que como cada año tengo fiebre, malestar general, etc... etc.... he tomado una infusión con miel de brezo, calentito, ummmm que a gustito.

Bienvenidos a los pompis.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Insistiré un millón de veces: El cierre de una frontera entre dos estados europeos, es noticia de portada ...



Nunca ha habido libre circulación entre Ucrania y la UE. Donde está entonces la noticia?

Ucrania y la república Checa solo comparten 60Km de frontera y dos pasos fronterizos: el principal donde acaba la carretera E-90 y el otro en un lugar perdido. 

El primero sigue abierto, la única novedad es que te pueden medir la fiebre como en los aeropuertos.

Para hacerse una idea de la insignificancia de esta medida, piensa que Polonia comparte 400Km de frontera con las provincias independentistas infectadas, Bielorusia 700Km, Rumanía 300Km, y Hungría otros 50Km.

A ver si aprendemos a diferenciar entre política y epidemiología.


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> No dijeron nada de las demás. Se las deben guardar para cuándo haya que levantar el telón de lo que realmente está matando en Ucrania.



En Ucrania la mortandad es la habitual. Solo ha cambiado el diagnóstico de ciertos cadáveres, diagnóstico que se ha hecho a dedo porque no hay tests disponibles en el pais.

Np perdamos de vista lo mas importante:

- Hay campaña electoral.
- Se han "infectado" precisamente las provincias independentistas-europeistas.
- El diagnóstico de la "infección" se confía al mayor enemigo de Rusia: Londres.

¿No habeis escarmentado ya con el montaje de México? ¿No aprenderéis nunca que la nueva moda es utilizar las medidas excepcionales sanitarias como puerta de atrás por donde colar medidas dictatoriales como las que ya anuncia Yushenko?


----------



## Lladó (8 Nov 2009)

Una tontería, pero otro dato más: uno de mis grupos favoritos, Pet Shop Boys, iba a hacer conciertos en Ucrania este mes pero los han cancelado todos debido a la epidemia.


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (8 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v9VvcXxhpBA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v9VvcXxhpBA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2009)

Ya tenemos 1.612 cepas de AH1N1.

Influenza Research Database - Pathogen genome database


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya tenemos 1.612 cepas de AH1N1.
> 
> Influenza Research Database - Pathogen genome database



Un día les va a estallar la burbuja de la viromancia.

Clasifican sus errores de medición como "cepas" y cada vez que vuelven a secuenciar les sale otra nueva mierda.

Entre_ "el virus muta continuamente"_ y _"nuestra teoría no vale el papel en que está escrita"_ optan naturalmente por lo primero.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Un día les va a estallar la burbuja de la viromancia.
> 
> Clasifican sus errores de medición como "cepas" y cada vez que vuelven a secuenciar les sale otra nueva mierda.
> 
> Entre_ "el virus muta continuamente"_ y _"nuestra teoría no vale el papel en que está escrita"_ optan naturalmente por lo primero.



Desde luego que te estoy muy agradecido por las precisiones que hiciste sobre los métodos estrafalarios e incompetentes a la hora de detectar los virus. No tenía ni idea de eso, pero ahora no se me va a olvidar nunca. Eso es sin lugar a dudas pseudo-ciencia... ni eso, mejor chapuza es un término más apropiado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Un día les va a estallar la burbuja de la viromancia.
> 
> Clasifican sus errores de medición como "cepas" y cada vez que vuelven a secuenciar les sale otra nueva mierda.
> 
> Entre_ "el virus muta continuamente"_ y _"nuestra teoría no vale el papel en que está escrita"_ optan naturalmente por lo primero.



Ya sabes lo que pienso.
Pero lo digo para otros, NINGUNA "CEPA" ES IGUAL ES NINGÚN PAIS, la vacuna que os poneis tiene la "cepa" de California/7 de 9 de Abril 2009, entre otras porquerias.


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Me estoy tragando los vídeos, los contenidos son altamente conspiranoicos pero bastante ilustrativos.
> 
> Gracias por la información.



Yo tuve que esforzarme al principio para verlo entero, pero conforme avanzaba se iba poniendo cada vez más interesante y al final me quedé con ganas de más. En tanto a lo de "conspirativos" mejor que os acostumbréis a no tenerle miedo a esa palabra y verla con buenos ojos, porque la historia de la humanidad está siempre bajo el influjo de las acciones encubiertas, siempre a sido así desde que hay civilización. Cualquier estratega sabe, que las cabezas visibles son objetivos abatibles, por tanto, cualquier núcleo de poder realmente sólido y estable debe ser secreto, así cómo sus acciones.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Mirar las cosas que nos cuenta Lindon Larouche:

*'Decameron II': fracasan los intentos de los banqueros oligarcas por acaparar las medicinas contra la influenza*



7 de noviembre de 2009 (LPAC).- Los relatos de los intentos de los banqueros por "monopolizar" los medicamentos escasos en contra de la influenza H1N1, para el uso exclusivo suyo y de sus empleados, ha enfurecido a los ciudadanos comunes y corrientes de varios países, y también ha traído a la memoria las historias clásicas de las grandes plagas de tiempos anteriores de desplome económico y amenazas de una edad de las tinieblas, acarreadas por haberse tolerado las estupideces de esos oligarcas.

Frente a la Peste Negra, como lo relata Boccaccio en sus cuentos Decamerón, los oligarcas del siglo XIV de Florencia, Italia y sus familias, intentaron encerrarse a piedra y lodo "con todo lo saludable" y dejar por fuera a los pobres, los artesanos, los ya enfermos y dejarlos a que murieran sin atención.

Hoy, con una escasez severa de los medicamentos y vacunas en contra de la pandemia de influenza porcina, debido a la concentración oligarca de su producción en unas cuantas compañías gigantes globales, vemos de nuevo estupideces y escándalos de los banqueros:

En Nueva York, se supo que las tres compañías financieras gigantescas -Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley y Citibank- tenían reservas de entre 1,000 y 3,000 dosis de vacunas contra la H1N1 cada una, enviadas directamente por las compañías farmacéuticas, pasando por encima del sistema de distribución nacional de los Centros de Control de Enfermedades (CDC por siglas en inglés), que están muy por debajo de la pandemia. Cuando se les denunció, los oligarcas financieros alegaron que estaban distribuyendo la vacuna entre sus empleados "en estricto cumplimiento con los grupos prioritarios de la CDC", incluyendo mujeres embarazadas y personas con condiciones de salud crónicas! Pero la vergüenza pública fue lo suficientemente grande como para que Morgan Stanley se viera forzado a anunciar que le iba a entregar lo que estaba acaparando a una clínica para su distribución.

En Seúl, la Oficina de Drogas y Alimentos coreana dijo que el 4 de noviembre allanaron la oficina del fabricante de Tamiflu, Roche Holdings y que se habían apoderado de archivos de computadora y otros documentos. La oficina dijo que se sospechaba que Roche le estaba ayudando a las unidades coreanas del gigante bancario con sede en Londres, HSBC, y a Novartis en Suiza, para que compraran grandes cantidades de Tamiflu. Dijeron que encontraron que HSBC y Novartis habían comprado suficiente vacunas como para 5,900 personas. Las cantidades muestran envueltas que se intentaba tener "reservas privadas" en caso de emergencia, más que para especular.


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Datos oficiales de la evolución de la epidemia en Ucrania, ordenados cronológicamente y con los links a cada informe en la web del Ministerio de Sanidad:

*Día 29/10/2009*
Distritos que informan: 3
Total infectados: 37.923 
Hospitalizados: 951 
Muertes: 30 
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 30/10/2009*
Distritos que informan: 10
Total infectados: 81.487 
Hospitalizados: 2.341
Muertes: 33
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 31/10/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (5 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 165.192 
Hospitalizados: 5.239
Muertes: 39
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 01/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (1 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 191.431
Hospitalizados: 7.524
Muertes: 60
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 02/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (1 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 255.516
Hospitalizados: 15.810
Muertes: 70
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

(No hay datos del día 03/11/2009.)

*Día 04/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (9 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 478.456
Hospitalizados: 24.003
Muertes: 81
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 05/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (9 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 762.835
Hospitalizados: 33.979
Muertes: 109
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 06/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (14 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 871.037
Hospitalizados: 39.603
Muertes: 135
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 07/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (19 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 936.804
Hospitalizados: 43.762
Muertes: 144
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

A modo de "curiosidad", la Interpol llevó a cabo unos simulacros de bioterrorismo el pasado Septiembre en Polonia, con la asistencia de representantes de Bielorrusia, República Checa, Finlandia, Polonia, Eslovaquia y Ucrania.

International Bioterrorism Tabletop Exercise


----------



## jgl (9 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> A modo de "curiosidad", la Interpol llevó a cabo unos simulacros de bioterrorismo el pasado Septiembre en Polonia, con la asistencia de representantes de Bielorrusia, República Checa, Finlandia, Polonia, Eslovaquia y Ucrania.
> 
> International Bioterrorism Tabletop Exercise



"Casualmente" justo antes de la aparición del virus en México, entre marzo y abril, el ejercito de EEUU hizo lo mismo en El Salvador, con la colaboración de todos los países del Caribe. Apareció en la web del Ministerio de El Salvador y lo copié como recuerdo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> "Casualmente" justo antes de la aparición del virus en México, entre marzo y abril, el ejercito de EEUU hizo lo mismo en El Salvador, con la colaboración de todos los países del Caribe. Apareció en la web del Ministerio de El Salvador y lo copié como recuerdo.




Lo recuerdo y lo enviamos a varios periódicos, parecía el móvil del crimen, pero.....creo ha quedado en nada, como lo del Moshe.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> "Casualmente" justo antes de la aparición del virus en México, entre marzo y abril, el ejercito de EEUU hizo lo mismo en El Salvador, con la colaboración de todos los países del Caribe. Apareció en la web del Ministerio de El Salvador y lo copié como recuerdo.





Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo recuerdo y lo enviamos a varios periódicos, parecía el móvil del crimen, pero.....creo ha quedado en nada, como lo del Moshe.



Sirve para que la gente CREA que de verdad hay un microbio. Es una forma de apoyar la versión oficial.

Pero no hacen falta microbios, con el miedo que inspiran y las leyes de excepción que se han hecho para ellos ya basta. Mas que bioterrorismo lo que estamos presenciando es un bio-golpe de estado.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo recuerdo y lo enviamos a varios periódicos, parecía el móvil del crimen, pero.....*creo ha quedado en nada, como lo del Moshe*.



¿En qué te basas para decir que lo de Moshe ha quedado en nada? ¿me he perdido algo?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas para decir que lo de Moshe ha quedado en nada? ¿me he perdido algo?



Fue un teatro sobreactuado de lo mas descarado, y en directo desde FOX...:

Especial para que los "conspiranoicos" también crean que anda un microbio maligno por ahí suelto.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Fue un teatro sobreactuado de lo mas descarado, y en directo desde FOX...:
> 
> Especial para que los "conspiranoicos" también crean que anda un microbio maligno por ahí suelto.



Es una posibilidad, pero sólo eso. Ese hombre avisó en Agosto diciendo que Baxter iba a contaminar las vacunas para Ucrania con un arma biológica y lo detienen y ahora sucede ésto ¿acaso se van a tirar piedras sobre su propio tejado? ¿no has visto cómo en distintas naciones han procurado obtener sus antivirales y vacunas de otras marcas después del escándalo? eso hace perder dinero a Baxter y dudo de que se dejara vincular con una cosa así, resulta contraproducente para sus intereses. Lo siento pero la argumentación cae por su propio peso. 

En otras cosas has sido muy acertado, pero en ésto pienso que te equivocas. Además, piensa que cuadra perfectamente el uso de un arma biológica con los hechos y con tu postura de que es necesario contaminar directamente para provocar la epidemia. Ésta sería pues real y serviría para aplazar las elecciones y quizá para maniobras accesorias, pero en lugar de ser sólo una campaña de miedo, incluye un soporte real, que la hace más creíble.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas para decir que lo de Moshe ha quedado en nada? ¿me he perdido algo?



Es que no ha quedado en nada.
Que hay? un video. Un detenido. Y un supuesto "virus". 
Pero esto último venga, hasta lo puedo aceptar como bueno.
Ok, hay virus, yo ya pongo los enlaces con cepas y demás.
Con respeto, sois vosotros  los que teneis que demostrar los enlaces y las conexiones con lo de Ukrania.
Mira que soy Mad-maxista y me gustan las conspiranoias. A parte de que cualquier cosa seria sobre el tema puede afectar a mi trabajo diario y a miles de personas.
O es que os pensais que sólo estoy aquí por aburrido .

Pero hay que reconocer que de momento no hay nada.
1 millón de infectados en Ukraina? No es serio hombre.

Qué sí, que no nos dan información por aquí. Ok, ¿ qué más?.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Nov 2009)

> ¿no has visto cómo en distintas naciones han procurado obtener sus antivirales y vacunas de otras marcas después del escándalo? eso hace perder dinero a Baxter y dudo de que se dejara vincular con una cosa así, resulta contraproducente para sus intereses. Lo siento pero la argumentación cae por su propio peso.



Baxter nunca perderá dinero con este asunto, ni lo ha perdido ni lo perderá, al igual que el resto de las farmaceúticas.
En julio ya puse los informes semestrales económicos ( en el Hilo de la Gripe A)de Roche como mínimo y si no recuerdo mal de Glaxo y Novartis, y miré los de Baxter.
Verás que todas suben en beneficios espectacularmente con los medicamentos y vacunas asignados a este brote de gripe A.

Pero en Enero-Febrero cuando salgan sus resultados anuales ( tampoco sé si debe ser más tarde), se podrá ver realmente como han afectado a sus cuentas las vacunas y demás medicamentos.
Puede que sus beneficios caigan en conjunto, pero en el apartado al que nos referimos te aseguro que algunas han aumentado más de un 500% su beneficio.

Y si no nos ponen a nosotros las vacunas, se las pondrán a los animales de compañía o de granja, como ya se ha dicho en otro hilo abierto.

Saludos


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Si el tema se ha aprovechado para un golpe de estado, tiene todos los puntos a ser acertado.

Si las farmaceuticas van a ganar, por supuesto que si.

A mi lo unico que me queda claro es que hay que huir de ese tipo de vacunas.

Por tora parte, lo que me inquieta desde el principio del hilo, es que se aproveche el escandalo para vacunarnos obligatoriamente.

Esa ha sido mi preocupacion desde el principio y lo sigue siendo por el momento.

Es una postura exagerada y lo mas probale es que no sea asi. Despues de tanta informacion confusa por la red, es probable que en esta ocasion solo sirva para dar un golpe de estado como prueba y ensayo del poder de este tipo de tecnicas hoy por hoy..

Pero, que sera la siguiente ocasion?

Buenas noches y hasta mañana estimados y respetados conforeros.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Es que no ha quedado en nada.
> Que hay? un video. Un detenido. Y un supuesto "virus".
> Pero esto último venga, hasta lo puedo aceptar como bueno.
> Ok, hay virus, yo ya pongo los enlaces con cepas y demás.
> ...



Veamos. Si un señor acusa a una empresa farmacéutica (primer parámetro) de incluir un arma biológica en sus vacunas para un determinado país (segundo parámetro) y resulta que acierta y encima lo detienen con falacias mintiendo en la TV sobre las razones (apoyo concordante, porque no lo demandaron por sus declaraciones QUE SE OMITEN EN TV).

¿Que posibilidades hay si las calculamos entre las diferentes empresas y las diferentes naciones para que haya acertado? y no estoy seguro si ya habían empezado a vacunar de la gripe estacional en Ucrania, de ser así, incluye otro tercer parámetro en la ecuación y calcula las posibilidades de acierto.

No me convences.

Añado nota informativa interesante:

*El País hace marcha atrás de su libelo contra Sor Teresa Forcades* porque los han ahogado a quejas tanto en los mensajes incrustados cómo por correo. Se han quejado hasta médicos. Por supuesto que su forma de "retractarse" aún los descalifica más.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Nov 2009)

[


> QUOTE=Oráculo de Occidente;2167742]Veamos. Si un señor acusa a una empresa farmacéutica (primer parámetro) de incluir un arma biológica en sus vacunas para un determinado país (segundo parámetro) y resulta que acierta y encima lo detienen con falacias mintiendo en la TV sobre las razones (apoyo concordante, porque no lo demandaron por sus declaraciones QUE SE OMITEN EN TV).



Das cosas por hechas, y no es así.
Primero hay que demostrar que ha acertado.
Hay que encontrar el "arma biológica". Que con los miles de infectados que hay debería ser fàcil encontrar. No hay armas biológicas.
Para saber porque lo han detenido con falacias habría que ver las diligencias de la policía. Habría que saber porque lo han detenido.
Todo son suposiciones. Elucubraciones.

Esto va a ser como lo de México, pero con elecciones por en medio, y una restricción de derechos y libertades por supuesto.

No te quiero convencer de nada.
Pero tú tampoco me convences, aporta datos.

Saludos


----------



## andion (9 Nov 2009)

http://www.fespinal.com/espinal/llib/es141.pdf

Los crímenes de las grandes compañías farmacéuticas -Teresa Forcades


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Información de hoy:

En general, a partir del 29 de octubre, la gripe y los resfriados dolor 969.247 personas, entre ellas el último día 32.443 personas . En el hospital es de 48.972 personas, entre ellas las de cuidados intensivos - 446 personas.

Google Traductor


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> [
> Das cosas por hechas, y no es así.
> Primero hay que demostrar que ha acertado.
> Hay que encontrar el "arma biológica". Que con los miles de infectados que hay debería ser fàcil encontrar. No hay armas biológicas.
> ...



El motivo de su detencion dicen que es porque es un enfermo bajo medicacion que amenazaba con hacer volar la Casa Blanca.

Teniendo en cuenta la teoria Putín, me huele mas que los enfermos son simplemente enfermos de gripe estacional y de gripe A que han ido acojonados a los hospitales colapsando asi los servicios medicos.

Si ha habido arma quimica o biologica o envenenamiento, habria que buscar entre los muertos mas que entre los "resfriados" pero ya hemos visto que para Ucrania esto es imposible ya que envian sus evidencias a Londres (El Zorro en el gallinero).


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> [
> Das cosas por hechas, y no es así.
> Primero hay que demostrar que ha acertado.
> Hay que encontrar el "arma biológica". Que con los miles de infectados que hay debería ser fàcil encontrar. No hay armas biológicas.
> ...



Buenos días a todos. 

Realmente hasta que no pase el tiempo y se vea mejor que está pasando no vamos a poder sacar conclusiones de nada, es cierto que sólo podemos especular ienso:

Saliéndome de tema (sorry) deciros que acabo de ver la cotización del oro y ya ha pasado la barrera de los 1.100 dolares/onza. *Para ser exacto en éste momento está a 1.106/onza*


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Bueno, pues como os gustan los gráficos y el del otro día no parecía estar actualizado:

Evolución de la gripe en Google | Ucrania

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=17380&stc=1&d=1257757191


----------



## blackfriday (9 Nov 2009)

He estado mirando la localización geográfica de Chernobil. Está cerca del área de la que estamos hablando.

¿Podría ser que la gente de la zona tenga las defensas jodidas por la explosión del reactor y sean más proclives a contagiarse y tener síntomas más graves?.

¿Alguien ha visto algo de esto por el internés?


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

blackfriday dijo:


> He estado mirando la localización geográfica de Chernobil. Está cerca del área de la que estamos hablando.
> 
> ¿Podría ser que la gente de la zona tenga las defensas jodidas por la explosión del reactor y sean más proclives a contagiarse y tener síntomas más graves?.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha visto algo de esto por el internés?



Como poder, pueden ser muchas cosas, pero parece una posibilidad. Pero, ¿no les afectaría también la gripe estacional?


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Bueno, pues como os gustan los gráficos y el del otro día no parecía estar actualizado:
> 
> Evolución de la gripe en Google | Ucrania
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=17380&stc=1&d=1257757191



Interesante gráfico, aunque no sé si hay que fiarse de Google trends, está claro que este año "muchos" estamos buscando información sobre Ucrania y eso puede distorsionar el resultado.



blackfriday dijo:


> He estado mirando la localización geográfica de Chernobil. Está cerca del área de la que estamos hablando.
> 
> ¿Podría ser que la gente de la zona tenga las defensas jodidas por la explosión del reactor y sean más proclives a contagiarse y tener síntomas más graves?.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha visto algo de esto por el internés?



Curiosamente, la zona más afectada actualmente por la epidemia (oeste del país) fue la menos afectada por Chernobil. Así que en todo caso sería al revés, la radiación ha protegido a muchos del este contra lo que sea que asola el país.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

La mejor información de toda la Web. Embajada Francesa:

Google Traductor

INFLUENZA A-H1N1 en Ucrania - Situación y Asesoramiento

Epidemia en el oeste de Ucrania: dieciocho regiones identificar formalmente los casos mortales. Nueve regiones están bajo cuarentena, pero podría ser ampliado, en particular en las regiones de Kiev, Poltava, Vinnytsia, Odessa, Chernigov. 
Cierre de escuelas durante tres semanas (6 de noviembre confirmado en la Embajada por el Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia de Ucrania). Volver a la escuela Colegio Ana de Kiev se ha aplazado. 
Una misión de la OMS llegó hoy a Ucrania (actualizado en el sitio web de la OMS: WHO | Situation updates - Pandemic (H1N1) 2009). 
La Embajada de Francia creó un destino de línea telefónica de la Comunidad Francesa: La Embajada de Francia alienta a las familias de los expatriados que se encuentran actualmente en el extranjero a aplazar su regreso a Ucrania si pueden. 
La Embajada de Francia invitó a la comunidad francesa en Ucrania para evitar las reuniones públicas y de aplicar las medidas de precaución (punto 2.2 de este mensaje). 
Véase también [Página de asesorar a los pasajeros]
Tabla de contenidos

1/Situation en Ucrania en 9/11/2009
2 / Consejos de la Embajada de Francia
3 / Campaña de Vacunación
4 / Información General
Los médicos franceses registrados en la Embajada de Francia
1/Situation en Ucrania en 9/11/2009 

Una epidemia de gripe es declarada en Ucrania. Se informó en tres provincias del oeste de Ucrania (Lviv, Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk). Los vecinos de Vinnitsa Oblast, Volin, Transcarpacia, Khmelnytskyi, Chernivtsi, Rivne, Odessa y Kiev fueron afectadas posteriormente. Hoy, 18 de las 27 entidades administrativas de Ucrania están infectadas con el anuncio oficial por el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania (MOZ), de las primeras muertes en las regiones de Donetsk, Poltava y Kiev (la región Ciudad son entidades y estén sometidas a la compilación de estadísticas). La epidemia afecta actualmente a Occidente, Central y Canadá, y se extiende hacia el este.

El umbral epidemiológico se considera que deben alcanzarse en 15 regiones (Volyn, Transcarpacia, Ivano-Frankivsk, Lviv, Rivne, Ternopil, Khmelnytskyi, Chernivtsi, Vinnytsia, Donetsk, Zhitomir, Kiev, Kirovohrad, Jerson y Chernihiv)) y en la ciudad de Kiev .

Todas las demás regiones se clasifican ahora como estar cerca del umbral epidemiológico.

Según se informa, la epidemia se combinaría la gripe común, el virus de la gripe (el virus se ha identificado H1/N1) y la infección respiratoria aguda ( "ГРВІ, гостра респіраторна вірусна інфекція"), cuya naturaleza exacta se aún no se ha establecido, que es responsable de más muertes.

El 9 de noviembre, la situación era la siguiente (fuente MOZ, http://www.moz.gov.ua):

155 muertes (109 al 6 de noviembre) 
969 247 pacientes (762 835 a 6 de noviembre), 32 443 pacientes en las últimas 24 horas (las cifras más bajo: 101 317 pacientes adicionales de 5 a 6 de novembre, 65 813, de 7 a 8), incluidos los 21 292 adultos y 11 151 niños. Las estadísticas no distinguen personas con una infección "respiratoria aguda" de las personas infectadas con la gripe. 
48 972 personas son hospitalizadas (33 972 a 6 de noviembre). El mayor número de hospitalizaciones es, sin embargo a un ritmo menor (3.994 en el 4478 en contra de las 24:00 últimos 7 a 8 noviembre). 
446 personas en cuidados intensivos y 50 de respiración asistida (251 y 27 a 6 de noviembre).

El MOZ también confirmó la muerte de 6 de médicos y enfermeras. En la región de Lviv, se infectaron los más afectados (45 muertes), más del 10% de los médicos y enfermeras.

El gobierno de Ucrania está llevando a cabo una serie de medidas de cuarentena para limitar la propagación de la epidemia: 
Todas las escuelas están cerradas en Ucrania durante tres semanas (confirmado hoy por el Servicio de Prensa del Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia de Ucrania). 
La participación en los eventos masivos se desalienta y algunas se cancelan. 
Las medidas profilácticas se introducen reforzado en los aeropuertos, estaciones de tren, metro, transporte público, mercados, empresas, establecimientos de restauración, tiendas. 
Una campaña de vacunación contra la influenza A H1/N1 se anuncia 
El Gobierno también está estableciendo la vigilancia de las farmacias para garantizar el cumplimiento de este último, la presencia, en cantidad suficiente de medicamentos especificados por la Administración, y la falta de especulación en los precios

Estas medidas se detallan en la página web del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania (en ucraniano solamente): ÌÎÇ Óêðà¿íè - îô³ö³éíèé ñàéò El Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania también ha creado una llamada en línea sobre el tema, abierto de 9h00 a 18h00: 200 07 80

El Gobierno de Ucrania ha abierto también una llamada de línea: 0800 507 309

2 / Consejos de la Embajada de Francia 

La Embajada de Francia de cambios, dependiendo de la evolución, y sobre una base diaria, su La France en Ukraine sitio web.

La Embajada de Francia ha establecido una línea directa de destino de la comunidad francesa: 590 36 85

2.1 Recomendaciones:

La Embajada ha suspendido sus actividades relativas a las reuniones públicas. 
La Embajada de los alienta a las familias de los expatriados que se encuentran actualmente en el extranjero a aplazar su regreso a Ucrania si pueden. 
El sitio web de "Consejos a los viajeros" del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores dice que es mejor no posponer los viajes a Ucrania de carácter urgente. 
La Embajada aconseja a los franceses que residen en los viajes a Ucrania en las zonas infectadas. 
La Embajada de Francia invitó a la comunidad francesa en Ucrania para evitar las reuniones públicas y de aplicar las medidas de precaución (que se detallan más abajo). Se requiere una vigilancia especial para las mujeres embarazadas "vulnerable" en el segundo trimestre del embarazo, las personas (niños o adultos, incluyendo ancianos) inmunodeprimidos o con enfermedades crónicas respiratorias, cardíacas, neurológicas o musculares, o con la diabetes o la obesidad.

2.2 Medidas de precaución zona epidémica:

recopilación de la asistencia a limitar los lugares sin ventilación. Siempre que sea posible, use una mascarilla en lugares públicos, en contacto con un paciente, es preferible utilizar una máscara de protección respiratoria (tipo FFP2) 
Evite estrechar las manos 
seguro de que un lavado regular y completa de las manos o frotarse las manos regularmente con hidro-alcohólica normal, especialmente después de un contacto contaminante posible, 
Asegúrese de ventilación de las habitaciones donde se hospede, 
prestar especial atención a las personas más vulnerables (ver arriba) 
Evitar el contacto con personas enfermas, 
ver a un médico en el sitio en caso de fiebre o síntomas de la influenza, 
visitan periódicamente los sitios web de información general sobre el virus (véase el párrafo 4)

> Más información detallada sobre la vida diaria durante una pandemia de gripe (páginas por escrito a la atención de la población residente en Francia).

> El lavado de manos

COACHING higiene

2.3 Procedimiento a seguir en caso de síntomas:

Los síntomas de la gripe H1N1 son diferentes síntomas de una gripe común: fiebre superior a 38 ° o la rigidez o la fatiga, tos o disnea y la 
Quédese en casa y aislarse de su entorno. Siempre que sea posible, use una máscara quirúrgica (llamado proyecciones máscara) 
Consulte a su médico de inmediato (si no, llame a un médico con licencia para la Embajada de Francia de Francia o emergencias médicas en 103), que conduce si es necesario para el laboratorio para realizar pruebas de virus. Tamiflu deben ser recetados por su médico antes de un síndrome de la gripe con la aparición repentina de fiebre alta, en las primeras horas de los síntomas, sin esperar la confirmación virológica posible. La primera dosis de la droga debe ser lo más pronto posible. Con la excepción de los casos graves, no se recomienda tomar Tamiflu si los síntomas de la gripe han estado evolucionando por más de 48 horas, porque en este caso, el fármaco no más evolución casi natural de la enfermedad. Para los bebés, puede ser necesario ajustar la dosis de Tamiflu por el peso del niño al diluir el contenido de las cápsulas para suspensión oral. Esta dilución debe ser por prescripción de su médico, posiblemente con la ayuda de un farmacéutico para su realización práctica.

En caso de confirmación de la infección por influenza A H1N1, su médico decidirá su atención en los hospitales o su confinamiento en el hogar local. == En caso de confirmación de la infección por a-virus H1N1 o puestos bajo observación en hospitales locales, tener en apego inmediato de la Embajada de Francia (número de emergencia: 590 36 12) para informar de su situación. ==

En Ucrania, un número de inteligencia (1567 desde un fijo, 259 desde un móvil) le informa, en principio, en la farmacia cuando los suministros médicos (medicamentos, máscaras, guantes, etc.) Prescritos, si su médico se encuentra . La Embajada de Francia en Ucrania tiene una reserva de antivirales, además, en caso necesario, la oferta médica local. Estos antivirales se reservan para los casos confirmados y sólo con receta médica, bajo la supervisión del médico de referencia para la posición, la Dra. Angela Bassanetti.

3 / Campaña de Vacunación 

El gobierno francés ha tomado las medidas necesarias para garantizar que todos los franceses que deseen aún pueden llegar a ser vacunados contra la influenza AH1N1: La France ha adquirido 94 millones de dosis de la vacuna de tres laboratorios diferentes: GSK (50 millones) Novartis (16 millones) y Sanofi Pasteur (28 millones). Un control adicional recientemente también se ha colocado cuarto con los industriales de laboratorio Baxter. Dependiendo de las pruebas clínicas, de autorizaciones de comercialización y el rendimiento de la producción, la entrega de la vacuna podría extenderse más de cuatro meses a partir de la caída, incluso si la primera dosis de vacuna han sido entregados en la cantidad muy limitada. Dependiendo de los requisitos mencionados anteriormente, incluyendo la concesión de licencias de Marketing (AMM), la vacunación podría comenzar en Francia desde mediados de noviembre. La vacunación será sólo en los centros de vacunación autorizados establecidos en cada departamento por las prefecturas. Los ciudadanos franceses que deseen ser vacunados se les invita a visitar Francia en ese momento.

4 / Información General 

Información general sobre la influenza pandémica, así como recomendaciones que deben seguirse en las zonas afectadas por la pandemia, se pueden encontrar en Internet: 
en el sitio específico creado por el gobierno francés: Accueil - Info’ pandémie grippale 
en la Redirection sitio para la diplomacia (Viajes) 
el sitio de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (tema ordinario): www.who.int / es 
Muchos otros sitios web proporcionan información sobre este tema: www.inpes.santé.fr/grippeAH1N1, www.health-sports.gouv.fr, etc. También se puede obtener llamando a: 
en la plataforma de "Viajes" del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y Europeos: + 33 1 45 50 34 60 
en el teléfono plataforma de influenza A/H1N1: 0825 302 302 o desde el extranjero: +33 1 53 56 73 23

Los médicos franceses registrados en la Embajada de Francia 

° Dra. Angela Bassanetti Instituto de accidentes de trabajo, de 75 años desea. Saksahanskoho, Kiev. Tel: 284 34 37 o 289 67 62 Móvil: 8 050 386 21 20

° Dr. Vasilenko Olha, pediatra del Centro para Niños de Chernobyl, 10 quieren. León Tolstoi, Kiev. Tel: 234 11 42


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

Los datos de Google se basan en la cantidad de veces que se busca el termino Gripe o similares a traves del buscador, NO en datos reales. Asi lo dice en el propio encabezado.
Por otra parte solo refleja lo relacionado con GRIPE, no incluye otras enfermedades respiratorias (ARI/SRAS) como parece ser el caso de Ucrania,


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

La mejor información de toda la Web. Embajada Francesa:

Google Traductor

INFLUENZA A-H1N1 en Ucrania - Situación y Asesoramiento

Epidemia en el oeste de Ucrania: dieciocho regiones identificar formalmente los casos mortales. Nueve regiones están bajo cuarentena, pero podría ser ampliado, en particular en las regiones de Kiev, Poltava, Vinnytsia, Odessa, Chernigov. 
Cierre de escuelas durante tres semanas (6 de noviembre confirmado en la Embajada por el Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia de Ucrania). Volver a la escuela Colegio Ana de Kiev se ha aplazado. 
Una misión de la OMS llegó hoy a Ucrania (actualizado en el sitio web de la OMS: WHO | Situation updates - Pandemic (H1N1) 2009). 
La Embajada de Francia creó un destino de línea telefónica de la Comunidad Francesa: La Embajada de Francia alienta a las familias de los expatriados que se encuentran actualmente en el extranjero a aplazar su regreso a Ucrania si pueden. 
La Embajada de Francia invitó a la comunidad francesa en Ucrania para evitar las reuniones públicas y de aplicar las medidas de precaución (punto 2.2 de este mensaje). 
Véase también [Página de asesorar a los pasajeros]
Tabla de contenidos

1/Situation en Ucrania en 9/11/2009
2 / Consejos de la Embajada de Francia
3 / Campaña de Vacunación
4 / Información General
Los médicos franceses registrados en la Embajada de Francia
1/Situation en Ucrania en 9/11/2009 

Una epidemia de gripe es declarada en Ucrania. Se informó en tres provincias del oeste de Ucrania (Lviv, Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk). Los vecinos de Vinnitsa Oblast, Volin, Transcarpacia, Khmelnytskyi, Chernivtsi, Rivne, Odessa y Kiev fueron afectadas posteriormente. Hoy, 18 de las 27 entidades administrativas de Ucrania están infectadas con el anuncio oficial por el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania (MOZ), de las primeras muertes en las regiones de Donetsk, Poltava y Kiev (la región Ciudad son entidades y estén sometidas a la compilación de estadísticas). La epidemia afecta actualmente a Occidente, Central y Canadá, y se extiende hacia el este.

El umbral epidemiológico se considera que deben alcanzarse en 15 regiones (Volyn, Transcarpacia, Ivano-Frankivsk, Lviv, Rivne, Ternopil, Khmelnytskyi, Chernivtsi, Vinnytsia, Donetsk, Zhitomir, Kiev, Kirovohrad, Jerson y Chernihiv)) y en la ciudad de Kiev .

Todas las demás regiones se clasifican ahora como estar cerca del umbral epidemiológico.

Según se informa, la epidemia se combinaría la gripe común, el virus de la gripe (el virus se ha identificado H1/N1) y la infección respiratoria aguda ( "ГРВІ, гостра респіраторна вірусна інфекція"), cuya naturaleza exacta se aún no se ha establecido, que es responsable de más muertes.

El 9 de noviembre, la situación era la siguiente (fuente MOZ, http://www.moz.gov.ua):

155 muertes (109 al 6 de noviembre) 
969 247 pacientes (762 835 a 6 de noviembre), 32 443 pacientes en las últimas 24 horas (las cifras más bajo: 101 317 pacientes adicionales de 5 a 6 de novembre, 65 813, de 7 a 8), incluidos los 21 292 adultos y 11 151 niños. Las estadísticas no distinguen personas con una infección "respiratoria aguda" de las personas infectadas con la gripe. 
48 972 personas son hospitalizadas (33 972 a 6 de noviembre). El mayor número de hospitalizaciones es, sin embargo a un ritmo menor (3.994 en el 4478 en contra de las 24:00 últimos 7 a 8 noviembre). 
446 personas en cuidados intensivos y 50 de respiración asistida (251 y 27 a 6 de noviembre).

El MOZ también confirmó la muerte de 6 de médicos y enfermeras. En la región de Lviv, se infectaron los más afectados (45 muertes), más del 10% de los médicos y enfermeras.

El gobierno de Ucrania está llevando a cabo una serie de medidas de cuarentena para limitar la propagación de la epidemia: 
Todas las escuelas están cerradas en Ucrania durante tres semanas (confirmado hoy por el Servicio de Prensa del Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia de Ucrania). 
La participación en los eventos masivos se desalienta y algunas se cancelan. 
Las medidas profilácticas se introducen reforzado en los aeropuertos, estaciones de tren, metro, transporte público, mercados, empresas, establecimientos de restauración, tiendas. 
Una campaña de vacunación contra la influenza A H1/N1 se anuncia 
El Gobierno también está estableciendo la vigilancia de las farmacias para garantizar el cumplimiento de este último, la presencia, en cantidad suficiente de medicamentos especificados por la Administración, y la falta de especulación en los precios

Estas medidas se detallan en la página web del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania (en ucraniano solamente): ÌÎÇ Óêðà¿íè - îô³ö³éíèé ñàéò El Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania también ha creado una llamada en línea sobre el tema, abierto de 9h00 a 18h00: 200 07 80

El Gobierno de Ucrania ha abierto también una llamada de línea: 0800 507 309

2 / Consejos de la Embajada de Francia 

La Embajada de Francia de cambios, dependiendo de la evolución, y sobre una base diaria, su La France en Ukraine sitio web.

La Embajada de Francia ha establecido una línea directa de destino de la comunidad francesa: 590 36 85

2.1 Recomendaciones:

La Embajada ha suspendido sus actividades relativas a las reuniones públicas. 
La Embajada de los alienta a las familias de los expatriados que se encuentran actualmente en el extranjero a aplazar su regreso a Ucrania si pueden. 
El sitio web de "Consejos a los viajeros" del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores dice que es mejor no posponer los viajes a Ucrania de carácter urgente. 
La Embajada aconseja a los franceses que residen en los viajes a Ucrania en las zonas infectadas. 
La Embajada de Francia invitó a la comunidad francesa en Ucrania para evitar las reuniones públicas y de aplicar las medidas de precaución (que se detallan más abajo). Se requiere una vigilancia especial para las mujeres embarazadas "vulnerable" en el segundo trimestre del embarazo, las personas (niños o adultos, incluyendo ancianos) inmunodeprimidos o con enfermedades crónicas respiratorias, cardíacas, neurológicas o musculares, o con la diabetes o la obesidad.

2.2 Medidas de precaución zona epidémica:

recopilación de la asistencia a limitar los lugares sin ventilación. Siempre que sea posible, use una mascarilla en lugares públicos, en contacto con un paciente, es preferible utilizar una máscara de protección respiratoria (tipo FFP2) 
Evite estrechar las manos 
seguro de que un lavado regular y completa de las manos o frotarse las manos regularmente con hidro-alcohólica normal, especialmente después de un contacto contaminante posible, 
Asegúrese de ventilación de las habitaciones donde se hospede, 
prestar especial atención a las personas más vulnerables (ver arriba) 
Evitar el contacto con personas enfermas, 
ver a un médico en el sitio en caso de fiebre o síntomas de la influenza, 
visitan periódicamente los sitios web de información general sobre el virus (véase el párrafo 4)

> Más información detallada sobre la vida diaria durante una pandemia de gripe (páginas por escrito a la atención de la población residente en Francia).

> El lavado de manos

COACHING higiene

2.3 Procedimiento a seguir en caso de síntomas:

Los síntomas de la gripe H1N1 son diferentes síntomas de una gripe común: fiebre superior a 38 ° o la rigidez o la fatiga, tos o disnea y la 
Quédese en casa y aislarse de su entorno. Siempre que sea posible, use una máscara quirúrgica (llamado proyecciones máscara) 
Consulte a su médico de inmediato (si no, llame a un médico con licencia para la Embajada de Francia de Francia o emergencias médicas en 103), que conduce si es necesario para el laboratorio para realizar pruebas de virus. Tamiflu deben ser recetados por su médico antes de un síndrome de la gripe con la aparición repentina de fiebre alta, en las primeras horas de los síntomas, sin esperar la confirmación virológica posible. La primera dosis de la droga debe ser lo más pronto posible. Con la excepción de los casos graves, no se recomienda tomar Tamiflu si los síntomas de la gripe han estado evolucionando por más de 48 horas, porque en este caso, el fármaco no más evolución casi natural de la enfermedad. Para los bebés, puede ser necesario ajustar la dosis de Tamiflu por el peso del niño al diluir el contenido de las cápsulas para suspensión oral. Esta dilución debe ser por prescripción de su médico, posiblemente con la ayuda de un farmacéutico para su realización práctica.

En caso de confirmación de la infección por influenza A H1N1, su médico decidirá su atención en los hospitales o su confinamiento en el hogar local. == En caso de confirmación de la infección por a-virus H1N1 o puestos bajo observación en hospitales locales, tener en apego inmediato de la Embajada de Francia (número de emergencia: 590 36 12) para informar de su situación. ==

En Ucrania, un número de inteligencia (1567 desde un fijo, 259 desde un móvil) le informa, en principio, en la farmacia cuando los suministros médicos (medicamentos, máscaras, guantes, etc.) Prescritos, si su médico se encuentra . La Embajada de Francia en Ucrania tiene una reserva de antivirales, además, en caso necesario, la oferta médica local. Estos antivirales se reservan para los casos confirmados y sólo con receta médica, bajo la supervisión del médico de referencia para la posición, la Dra. Angela Bassanetti.

3 / Campaña de Vacunación 

El gobierno francés ha tomado las medidas necesarias para garantizar que todos los franceses que deseen aún pueden llegar a ser vacunados contra la influenza AH1N1: La France ha adquirido 94 millones de dosis de la vacuna de tres laboratorios diferentes: GSK (50 millones) Novartis (16 millones) y Sanofi Pasteur (28 millones). Un control adicional recientemente también se ha colocado cuarto con los industriales de laboratorio Baxter. Dependiendo de las pruebas clínicas, de autorizaciones de comercialización y el rendimiento de la producción, la entrega de la vacuna podría extenderse más de cuatro meses a partir de la caída, incluso si la primera dosis de vacuna han sido entregados en la cantidad muy limitada. Dependiendo de los requisitos mencionados anteriormente, incluyendo la concesión de licencias de Marketing (AMM), la vacunación podría comenzar en Francia desde mediados de noviembre. La vacunación será sólo en los centros de vacunación autorizados establecidos en cada departamento por las prefecturas. Los ciudadanos franceses que deseen ser vacunados se les invita a visitar Francia en ese momento.

4 / Información General 

Información general sobre la influenza pandémica, así como recomendaciones que deben seguirse en las zonas afectadas por la pandemia, se pueden encontrar en Internet: 
en el sitio específico creado por el gobierno francés: Accueil - Info’ pandémie grippale 
en la Redirection sitio para la diplomacia (Viajes) 
el sitio de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (tema ordinario): www.who.int / es 
Muchos otros sitios web proporcionan información sobre este tema: www.inpes.santé.fr/grippeAH1N1, www.health-sports.gouv.fr, etc. También se puede obtener llamando a: 
en la plataforma de "Viajes" del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y Europeos: + 33 1 45 50 34 60 
en el teléfono plataforma de influenza A/H1N1: 0825 302 302 o desde el extranjero: +33 1 53 56 73 23

Los médicos franceses registrados en la Embajada de Francia 

° Dra. Angela Bassanetti Instituto de accidentes de trabajo, de 75 años desea. Saksahanskoho, Kiev. Tel: 284 34 37 o 289 67 62 Móvil: 8 050 386 21 20

° Dr. Vasilenko Olha, pediatra del Centro para Niños de Chernobyl, 10 quieren. León Tolstoi, Kiev. Tel: 234 11 42
__________________


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

El presidente Viktor Yushchenko dijo anoche en una entrevista televisiva que no hay motivos para retrasar las elecciones de Enero. ¿Tendrá algo que ver el aviso del FMI de que no les darán más dinero hasta después de las elecciones?

Reuters AlertNet - Ukraine president: no reason to delay vote over flu


----------



## aaromnido (9 Nov 2009)

*Sobre el retracto de El País*

Hola amigos,

Tras leeros durante unos días, me he visto en la necesidad de aportar mi granito de arena con un dato que me ha dejado helado al leer el supuesto retracto de El País. Que por cierto a mi me parece que en ningún momento piden disculpas ni nada parecido. Más bien buscan el modo de justificarse.

El dato que os comentaba hace referencia a este párrafo:
"Es un hecho que Baxter cometió un error en un ensayo con hurones de una posible vacuna para la gripe aviar (no para la A). Deducir de ahí que la vacuna de la gripe A puede estar contaminada y *acabar con media humanidad *es, desde el punto de vista de la ciencia, un disparate, un bulo, una falsedad."

Fijaros en "acabar con media humanidad". Que yo sepa, en ningún momento Forcades dice en el vídeo tal cosa. Ella únicamente alude a que la vacuna cree que no sirve para nada y que no es segura. Deja entrever claramente que es un complot de la farmacéuticas para forrarse. Pero de genocidio planetario ni nada parecido, que yo sepa, dice algo.

Y digo, que me ha dejado helado (en un primer momento) porque me ha recordado, cuando el sospechoso mete la pata y da un dato que se supone que no debía conocer. Pero luego he pensado que quizás tan sólo es que se han dado una vuelta por internet, saben que todo esto se asocia con teorías conspiranóicas y simplemente la meten en el mismo saco para desacreditarlo.

Un saludo a todos y nos iremos viendo pro aquí.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Y ahora la Primera Ministra (la misma que decía que no) pide ayuda para convencer de la necesidad de la vacunación...

Google Traductor


----------



## aaromnido (9 Nov 2009)

Respecto a las gráficas de Google Trends. Desconozco la fiabilidad que tienen, pero por curiosidad he mirado Polonia y Rusia, y especialmente en este último país, se ha disparado significativamente respecto a otros años.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> La mejor información de toda la Web. Embajada Francesa:
> 
> Google Traductor
> 
> ...



¿Me puede aclarar alguno de los escépticos donde cuadran las paranoias inducidas y la propaganda con las infecciones y muertes entre el personal médico? Se ve que fue de la impresión al ver los noticieros de la TV :8:

*A mi me parece prueba suficiente de que allí hay algo más que una epidemia de miedo.*


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Y ahora la Primera Ministra (la misma que decía que no) pide ayuda para convencer de la necesidad de la vacunación...
> 
> Google Traductor



ienso:

Sera que la princesa Leia se ha dejado seducir por el lado oscuro de la fuerza?


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

Comunicado de prensa de la Web del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania
09/11/2009 
El ministro de Salud de Ucrania, Vasyl Knyazevich durante la rueda de prensa expresó su preocupación por el alto umbral de la morbilidad entre los trabajadores de campo de la medicina. 

Hatsa el 06.11.2009, en Ucrania enfermaron 687 médicos y más de 1500 jóvenes especialistas. En las áreas de cuarentena la incidencia oscila entre el 0,5% al 1,3% del número total de médicos y del 0,5% al 1,2% de los profesionales jóvenes. Además, 4 médicos y 2 funcionarios subalternos murieron como resultado de sus deberes profesionales. 

Esta situación complica el ya difícil trabajo de los médicos que trabajan con la carga excesiva. Con el fin de apoyar a las regiones con situación epidemiológica más compleja, el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania formado más de 570 equipos móviles, integrado por médicos de familia, pediatras, enfermedades infecciosas, anestesiólogos y otros. especialistas.


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

La informacion que estan dando carece de coherencia con la que se da historicamente.
De la pagina web del propio ministerio de salud se puede deducir que cuentan con personal y laboratorios suficientes para determinar si se trata de gripe/ari/sars.
Historicamente los datos aparecen reflejados cada semana, y en ellos se especifica que tipo de virus es el predominante (gripe).Tambien se realizan analisis para conocer el origen de las enfermedades pulmonares, tipo de neumonias, agente infeccioso, etc.
Lo que hace incomprensible que en este caso no sepan exactamente que esta ocurriendo.
Otra cosa es que aun sabiendo que se trata de gripe A(H1N1), necesiten estudios mas profundos para determinar los subtipos (o como se llamen).

Como ejemplo les copio este informe del 13-02-2007

".... Según la investigación de los laboratorios regionales de la situación virológica SES niveles crecientes de enfermedades causadas por virus que circulan ODS (*paragripom, adenoides virus conjuntival faríngea, el virus de SR*) entre los que la circulación del virus *influenza es el dominante de la gripe A (N3N2)*..."

Disculpen la traduccion, pero el unico fin de postearlo es que tengan una idea de la informacion que normalmente maneja el ministerio de salud.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Sera que la princesa Leia se ha dejado seducir por el lado oscuro de la fuerza?



Será que Darth Baxter la ha visitado en su celda...








(No sale esa noticia en el enlace)


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

Ha salido el grafico actualizado, datos oficiales del Ministerio de Salud Ucraniano de esta ultima semana :8::8:




Incluye casos de Gripe/ARI/SRAS, expresado en nº de casos/10.000 habitantes, va tomando carrerilla :

Pego el de la semana anterior para tener una idea de la evolucion:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

*La UE investiga cinco muertes producidas después de recibir la vacuna contra la gripe A*

*Cinco europeos han muerto* poco tiempo después de ser vacunados contra la gripe A. La alarma se disparó cuando *uno de ellos falleció apenas unos minutos después de recibir la dosis*. El viceministro de Salud del Parlamento ha sido quien ha alertado a la Unión Europea de estos casos –fuentes no oficiales apuntan a que se trata de cuatro suecos y un suizo- y el de *190 enfermeras* más que han presentado reacciones alérgicas “demasiado complicadas” tras haber recibido la vacuna contra el virus H1N1. Para quitarle hierro al asunto, el viceministro barajó una posibilidad: “*Podrían haber muerto por otras complicaciones*”. : :abajo:

En tanto a lo que dice el viceministro... a mi me parece que las complicaciones las van a tener los que están dando la cara por éstos XXXXXXXX. Si no al tiempo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Me puede aclarar alguno de los escépticos donde cuadran las paranoias inducidas y la propaganda con las infecciones y muertes entre el personal médico? [/B]



¿Cuantos ingenieros fallecieron durante el mismo período? ¿cuantos policías? ¿cuantos panaderos?

Que en en un pais de 45 millones de habitantes fallezcan 6 personas a la semana de profesión médico o enfermera ¿es inaudito? 

A menos que estudiar medicina sea ganarte la inmortalidad... ¿dónde está lo raro?

Os lo diré yo: lo raro es que a fallecidos como estos que cualquier año pasarían desapercibidos hoy dicen que los mató un virus asesino. Y es mas, *basta con afirmarlo, no hace falta demostrarlo*. Habiendo políticos, ¿quién necesita estudios microbiológicos?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Comunicado de prensa de la Web del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania
> 09/11/2009
> El ministro de Salud de Ucrania, Vasyl Knyazevich durante la rueda de prensa expresó su preocupación por el alto umbral de la morbilidad entre los trabajadores de campo de la medicina.
> 
> Hasta el 06.11.2009, en Ucrania *enfermaron 687 médicos y más de 1500 jóvenes especialistas*. En las áreas de cuarentena la incidencia oscila entre el *0,5%* al *1,3%* del número total de médicos y del *0,5%* al *1,2%* de los profesionales jóvenes. *Además, 4 médicos y 2 funcionarios subalternos murieron como resultado de sus deberes profesionales. *





PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *¿Cuantos ingenieros fallecieron durante el mismo período? ¿cuantos policías? ¿cuantos panaderos?*
> 
> Que en en un pais de 70 millones de habitantes fallezcan 6 personas a la semana de profesión médico o enfermera ¿es inaudito?
> 
> ...



Aporta tú las cifras que justifican tu postura, porque cómo dices:

*basta con afirmarlo, no hace falta demostrarlo* :abajo:


----------



## explorador (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Aporta tú las cifras que justifican tu postura, porque cómo dices:
> 
> *basta con afirmarlo, no hace falta demostrarlo* :abajo:



cuando se quiere mantener una postura, sea como sea pasan estas cosas, que se cae en el esperpento. Sin lugar a dudas que en Ucrania han muerto policias, ingenieros, pescaderos y panaderos, durante estos 7 últimos dias, pero la pregunta para Putin sería ¿cuántos de ellos han muerto que no haya sido por, cancer, problemas coronarios y accidentes?, si la noticia dice que han muerto médicos y sanitarios en contacto con personas infectadas, entendemos de que no han sido por muertes producidas por causa común (cancer, coronarias, accidentes), a veces son ganas de marear la perdiz y lo digo con todos los respetos para Putin, pues sin lugar dudas es una persona que aporta sus grandes conocimientos al foro.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Aporta tú las cifras que justifican tu postura, porque cómo dices:
> 
> *basta con afirmarlo, no hace falta demostrarlo* :abajo:



Las cifras ya las habéis aportados vosotros: 6 fallecidos. Os retractáis ahora?

Es el apocalipsis, sin duda.



explorador dijo:


> si la noticia dice que han muerto médicos y sanitarios en contacto con personas infectadas, entendemos de que no han sido por muertes producidas por causa común



En ciencia nada se sobreentiende, se ha de demostrar. Sin embargo *la causa de muerte de ese personal se oculta*, sospecho, porque se debería a "patologías previas" como ya es habitual con la gripe A.

Se nos da *una interpretación* de esas muertes mientras la causa real se esconde a la vista del público.

Estáis comulgando con ruedas de molino, sin el menor espíritu crítico ante las "no-noticias" que se os presentan.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## aaromnido (9 Nov 2009)

¿Al año mueren 6 médicos o enfermeras de gripe en España por ejemplo?
No lo sé, igual si.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

aaromnido dijo:


> ¿Al año mueren 6 médicos o enfermeras de gripe



Todos los muertos caben el el saco de la gripe A, por el mero hecho de que sus síntomas son tan genéricos que los padecen la mayoría de los enfermos de cualquier dolencia.

Menuda mierda!


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

*Tymoshenko told the WHO that in 2007 the situation was worse than the flu*
[09.11.2009 11:58]

Y. Tymoshenko noted that during 9 months of 2009 influenza and SARS are sick 5,316 million against 6,279 million - for the 9 months of 2007, when the highest levels of incidence of colds. "This suggests that it is absolutely timely action to produce results" - she said. 

The Prime Minister has also resulted in mortality statistics resulting from influenza and pneumonia, according to which in *October 2009, the mortality rate is 15% lower than October 2007, when as a result of complications from influenza have died 688 people.*


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> The Prime Minister has also resulted in mortality statistics resulting from influenza and pneumonia, according to which in *October 2009, the mortality rate is 15% lower than October 2007, when as a result of complications from influenza have died 688 people.*



Confirma lo que yo siempre he dicho: la mortandad en Ucrania es la normal. Incluso mas baja que otros años....

Pero da igual, aquí los "hombres de buena fe" siguen convencidos de que ocurre algo extraordinario, de que la gente en Ucrania está cayendo como moscas y de que la OMS, los media y los políticos dicen la verdad.

Estos datos son un gran *OWNED* para la plebe tragalotodo del foro.


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

El ministro de Salud Vasyl Knyazevich ordenó una comisión especial que se ocupará de la compra de medicamentos necesarios para evitar la propagación de la epidemia y la salud. 

*Además, el Ministerio de Salud se toman en serio la lucha contra los opositores de la vacunación*, al presentar a ellos una declaración en la oficina del fiscal.

*Además, el Ministro de Salud pidió a la Fiscalía General de Oleksandr Medvedko presentara una solicitud para abrir una causa penal en virtud del artículo 112 del CPC sobre los hechos conocidos por dar falsa información a la sociedad acerca de la vacunación, que ocasionaria peligro de muerte y otras graves consecuencias*. 

El hecho es que en la sociedad hay oposición a la vacunación universal, negando la absoluta seguridad de las vacunas en general, y las vacunas contra la gripe porcina en particular. 

*Los organizadores y participantes de la campaña antivacunacion, de acuerdo a los funcionarios, caen bajo los signos de un delito en virtud del artículo 259 del Código Penal de Ucrania, y tiene una base objetiva en los medios de comunicación en forma de discursos y comentarios en televisión, periódicos y revistas y la Internet en el bienio 2008-2009 año. 

Como se señaló en el comunicado, el Ministerio de Salud está dispuesta a ayudar en la investigación de la causa penal posible y la concesión de la base de pruebas necesarias. *:8::8::8::8:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Las cifras ya las habéis aportados vosotros: 6 fallecidos. Os retractáis ahora?
> 
> Es el apocalipsis, sin duda.
> 
> ...



No, no me retracto. Las cifras que te pido y las pruebas de las defunciones son en tanto a tu argumentación, porque igual que para mi vale lo de tener que aportar pruebas, vale para ti. Mismas reglas para el juego.

Y conste que no niego que pueda haber manipulación de parte de los datos, pero si ambas posturas son susceptibles de tildarse de especulación (que lo son) al menos los que pensamos que algo grave pasa allí y que (al menos en parte) existe una epidemia real provocada, estamos aportando datos y cifras. 
*
Todavía espero yo que muestres las pruebas de que una sola de esas muertes o infecciones no son tales.* de otra forma tus argumentaciones (en tanto a los contagios y la mortalidad) quedan cómo meras especulaciones, lo siento, pero es así, ¡ojo! y eso no quiere decir que parte de lo que dices sea correcto, pero no lo demuestras ni tan siquiera con indicios cómo hacemos nosotros.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> *Tymoshenko told the WHO that in 2007 the situation was worse than the flu*
> [09.11.2009 11:58]
> 
> Y. Tymoshenko noted that during 9 months of 2009 influenza and SARS are sick 5,316 million against 6,279 million - for the 9 months of 2007, when the highest levels of incidence of colds. "This suggests that it is absolutely timely action to produce results" - she said.
> ...



Ejem, ejem, por si no te diste cuenta, estamos en Noviembre y eso empezó a finales de Octubre. ¿tienes a mano las estadísticas de Noviembre de ese año por favor? gracias.


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Parece que hoy se reúne el consejo de seguridad nacional y de defensa de Ucrania para estudiar la epidemia, decidir si declaran el estado de excepción y en ese caso retrasar las elecciones.

Ukraine's Security Council to discuss flu epidemic situation | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

InvestGazeta ha preparado una información estadística, a través del cual se desprende que la enfermedad y la letalidad de "la gripecerda" es insignificante en comparación con otras enfermedades.

Si comparamos el número de pacientes que ahora, con los pacientes al inicio de 2001, se desprende que 8 años atrás, los pacientes fueron mucho más altos. *Así, ahora el número de pacientes con gripe y otras enfermedades respiratorias es el 44% del número de pacientes con el mismo diagnóstico a finales de enero de 2001.*

Y si se compara el número de muertes por el SRAS, la gripe y la neumonía hace un año, resulta que era necesario declarar una cuarentena en 2008, pero no ahora. *Las estadísticas indican que 309 personas por semana en promedio, han muerto en Ucrania de enfermedades respiratorias en 2008. La semana pasada, la epidemia de la gripe en el país mató a 109 personas. 
*

Mientras estaba transcribiendo este impresionante articulo ha desaparecido la pagina original del periodico y ahora solo hay una gif animado :8::56:

Ha reaparecido la pagina, les dejo el enlace porque tiene datos interesantes.

http://delo.ua/biznes/rynki/svinoj-gripp-v-cifrah-133619/

No tengo ningun interes en polemizar, ni tampoco en tomar una posicion frente el tema que tratamos porque me parece que faltan datos y tiempo para ver como se desarrolla la historia.
Mi intencion es estar informada e informar al resto de la gente, cuando logre recopilar los datos de mortalidad de años anteriores los posteare, de momento he puesto los graficos que van saliendo sobre casos de gripe/ARI/SRAS con datos oficiales.


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Cifras actualizadas a día de hoy:

Enfermos: 969.247
Hospitalizados: 48.972 (446 en cuidados intensivos)
Fallecidos: 155

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Flu, respiratory infections kill 155 in Ukraine

Sigo recordando que según los médicos, los fallecidos no lo hacen hasta que han pasado unas dos semanas desde los primeros síntomas y la enfermedad desemboca en una neumonía grave, así que los fallecimientos podrían dispararse en los próximos días/semanas.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

""Día 29/10/2009
Distritos que informan: 3
Total infectados: 37.923 
Hospitalizados: 951 
Muertes: 30 
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Día 30/10/2009
Distritos que informan: 10
Total infectados: 81.487 
Hospitalizados: 2.341
Muertes: 33
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Día 31/10/2009
Distritos que informan: 27 (5 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 165.192 
Hospitalizados: 5.239
Muertes: 39
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Día 01/11/2009
Distritos que informan: 27 (1 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 191.431
Hospitalizados: 7.524
Muertes: 60
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Día 02/11/2009
Distritos que informan: 27 (1 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 255.516
Hospitalizados: 15.810
Muertes: 70
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

(No hay datos del día 03/11/2009.)

Día 04/11/2009
Distritos que informan: 27 (9 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 478.456
Hospitalizados: 24.003
Muertes: 81
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Día 05/11/2009
Distritos que informan: 27 (9 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 762.835
Hospitalizados: 33.979
Muertes: 109
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Día 06/11/2009
Distritos que informan: 27 (14 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 871.037
Hospitalizados: 39.603
Muertes: 135
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Día 07/11/2009
Distritos que informan: 27 (19 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 936.804
Hospitalizados: 43.762
Muertes: 144
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Última edición por Lladó; Hoy a las 00:29 ""


Hay varias cosas que no entiendo, he consutado muchas veces la pagina de la cdc de EEUU y la mortandad de los hospitalizados por gripes va (según la epoca del año y la alarma social que haya, ya que con alarma social a casos menos graves ingresan) de entre el 2-10%, los ucranianos no creo que sean "supermanes" y deberian tene una tasa bastante parecida.

Que la gente vaya al hospital por miedo, como sostiene putin (que yo apoyo la teoria que muchos que en otros años se quedaban en su csa ahora van al medico por la burbuja de las pandemias) NO SIGNIFICA que la ingresen. NOrmalmente para que te ingresen por gripes tienes que estar bastante jodido(aunque como he dicho antes depende de la alarma social en cierta forma) de ahí la mortandad de entre el 2 y el 10% de los hospitalizados.

En Ucrania tendría que haber entre 500-1000 muertos siedo MUY POSITIVOS y siendo negativos semicatastrofistas deberian de andar por los casi 5.000 muertos.

Que pasa?

1) TOdo es mentira, se lo inventan todo a dedo
2) La gripe o lo que sea es megacontagiosa pero menos mortal
3) Mucha gente esta muriendose en su casa, y como es un pais como "un pueblo gigante", los dato iran llegando por goteo... Alomejor nos encontramos muchas sorpresas en los pueblso perdidos de ucrania.
4) Una mezcla de la respuesta 1 y la 2.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Las cifras que te pido y las pruebas de las defunciones son en tanto a tu argumentación, porque igual que para mi vale lo de tener que aportar pruebas, vale para ti. Mismas reglas para el juego.



La carga de la prueba recae sobre el que hace afirmaciones extraordinarias. De otro modo habría que demostrar que NO existe el ratoncito Pérez, que NO existen las Hadas Madrinas, que NO existe el Hombre Invisible y que NO existe la Gripe A y todas las cosas peregrinas que se te puedan ocurrir a ti y a millones depersonas. No habría recursos en la humanidad para investigar tantas "cuestiones" 

La prueba que tú exiges se llama "prueba diabólica" o prueba inquisitorial. Es una expresión del ámbito del Derecho que describe la práctica de exigir una *prueba imposible*. En una _probatio diabolica_ el interpelado deberá, por ejemplo, *demostrar que algo no ha ocurrido, la inexistencia de algo*, o su propia inocencia en un proceso judicial, cuando lo correcto según el Derecho moderno es que la "carga de la prueba" corresponde a quien ha de probar la existencia de algo, o probar la culpabilidad.

En el caso que nos ocupa sois los que proponéis que hay una infección los que TENEIS que demostrarlo.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Cifras actualizadas a día de hoy:
> 
> Enfermos: 969.247
> Hospitalizados: 48.972 (446 en cuidados intensivos)
> ...



Veremos en que acaba esto, pero ya te digo tendría que haber entre 1000 y 5000 muertos y de momento no los hay.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Tendremos paciencia, esperaremos dos semanas si la cifra de muertos no va de 1000-5000 muertos, nos la han metido doblada. 

Bueno no a todos, Putin y cia no, incluso yo mismo siempre he tenido mis dudas de todo.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Es que por ahora se mueren menos que otros años, a ver si la GRIPE A va a ser una BENDICIÓN les ha salido tan mal a las farmaceuticas que estan reduciendo la mortandad y cuando el pueblo llano se entere "preferira pasar esta gripe y no vacunarse" que "pasar la gripe y vacunarse con mas probibilidades de morir de un catarro"...


----------



## Kirot (9 Nov 2009)

Pero que libertad va a ser el capitalismo coñoo que estan haciendo una metáfora maquiavelica joderrr (muro berlin)


----------



## tentenelaire (9 Nov 2009)

*H1N1: Polonia no se deja manipular por la OMS y las Farmacéuticas*

*"El gobierno rechaza la vacunación masiva contra la gripe porcina, debido a preocupaciones por la seguridad de las vacunas"*

Etiquetas: eva opacz,  polonia,  vacuna,  h1n1,  gripe,  emea,  oms, ucrania 





La ministra de salud de Polonia Ewa Kopacz


La ministra de salud de Polonia Ewa Kopacz dijo ayer en conferencia de prensa transmitida por la TVN24, que el gobierno rechaza la vacunación masiva contra la gripe porcina, debido a preocupaciones por la seguridad de las vacunas.

Kopacz dijo que el gobierno basará su decisión de utilizar la vacuna en los datos de ensayos clínicos fiables, pero que de momento estos datos fiables no existían.

“Hasta el momento ninguna empresa farmacéutica con la que hemos negociado la compra de la vacuna ha sido capaz de proporcionarnos las pruebas de que las vacunas son seguras y no tienen efectos secundarios potenciales”

“¡No voy a trabajar bajo presión! No vamos a pedir las vacunas H1N1 a menos que exista plena prueba de que son completamente seguras”
La Ministra también declaró que no entiende como se está creando tanta alarma con la Gripe Porcina, y sin embargo con la gripe estacional que es mucho mas peligrosa nadie dice nada.

*Como dice el forero “Lladó” en burbuja.info

Pobre mujer, cualquier día de estos tiene un “accidente” de coche. O “se tira” desde un rascacielos. Habrá que estar atentos…* 

Poco han tardado desde la EMEA en dar replica a la ministra Polaca, su portavoz Harvey-Allchurch ha acusado a la Ministra Kopacz de populista y de poner en peligro al pueblo polaco, porque según el criterio que utiliza, “terminará de comprar la vacuna en Enero o Febrero, y para entonces la pandemia habrá causado la muerte a niños y mujeres embarazadas”. ( por lo que vemos siguen con la táctica del miedo).

Y poco a tardado el Adjunto en el Ministerio de Salud Polaco Fronczak en contestar a la EMEA –“En uno de los países que compran una gran cantidad de vacunas, dos personas murieron a causa de H1N1, y cuatro personas por ponerse la vacuna”. Asimismo, recordó que “En un año la gripe estacional es el sufrimiento de más de mil millones de personas, y alrededor de un millón mueren”.

Por otro lado el Ministerio Polaco se ha ofrecido a Ucrania para analizar las muestras del virus que les están causando tantas muertes y que se sospecha que sea el de la Gripe Aviar (H5N1), y que estos análisis sean hechos en laboratorios independientes.

Al parecer los laboratorios de la OMS en Londres han dicho que el virus que está causando las muertes en Ucrania es H1N1.

Como podéis ver, la mentira está alcanzando niveles que no llegábamos a sospechar, pues el mismo ministerio Ucraniano está catalogando la mayoría de las muertes como Infección Respiratoria Aguda, y los síntomas que han descrito los médicos no tienen nada que ver con los del H1N1.

*H1N1: Polonia no se deja manipular por la OMS y las Farmacéuticas*


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

De todas formas estoy asqueado con nuestros medios de comunicacion patrios.

1) Cierre de fronteras ---- no informan
2) Polonia duda de las vacunas ---------- NO INFORMAN CUANDO SE DEBATE EN TODOS LOS FOROS


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Por cierto gracias a Oraculo de occidente por colgar un video en el youtube. Auguro publicacion en pocos dias de los medios de comunicacion. Si la gente va viendo el video me refiero...


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La carga de la prueba recae sobre el que hace afirmaciones extraordinarias. De otro modo habría que demostrar que NO existe el ratoncito Pérez, que NO existen las Hadas Madrinas, que NO existe el Hombre Invisible y que NO existe la Gripe A y todas las cosas peregrinas que se te puedan ocurrir a ti y a millones depersonas. No habría recursos en la humanidad para investigar tantas "cuestiones"
> 
> La prueba que tú exiges se llama "prueba diabólica" o prueba inquisitorial. Es una expresión del ámbito del Derecho que describe la práctica de exigir una *prueba imposible*. En una _probatio diabolica_ el interpelado deberá, por ejemplo, *demostrar que algo no ha ocurrido, la inexistencia de algo*, o su propia inocencia en un proceso judicial, cuando lo correcto según el Derecho moderno es que la "carga de la prueba" corresponde a quien ha de probar la existencia de algo, o probar la culpabilidad.
> 
> En el caso que nos ocupa sois los que proponéis que hay una infección los que TENEIS que demostrarlo.



Tienes razón, pero precisamente justo al revés. Los datos oficiales de Ucrania y sus reportes médicos son lo establecido y quien pide pruebas de lo opuesto es quien va contracorriente, en éste caso los que estáis en contra sois quienes tenéis que demostrar tales postulados.

De todas formas no quiero caer en discusiones estériles Putin. Ni tu ni yo sabemos (porque saber es una palabra muy seria) que diablos ocurre allí, sólo tenemos nuestras opiniones y pareceres. Pienso que lo mejor que podemos hacer, es seguir buscando información, transmitirla y cotejarla de forma amigable y sin pretender (ni unos ni otros) ganar el pulso. 

* IMPORTANTE*

Y cómo anexo a lo que acabo de decir, quería comunicaros a todos que he contactado con el *admin* de *La Casa de Ucrania en España* al ver visitas desde su web en mi panel de Wordpress. Visité la web y vi que siguen con preocupación los acontecimientos que suceden en su patria. Cómo se puede ver en el enlace suministrado, ellos ya están inspeccionando por la red en busca de información sobre lo que sucede y visitan tanto mi blog cómo éste hilo de Burbuja Info.

Me ofrecí a ayudarles en la medida de mis posibilidades enviando algo de información al tema que tienen abierto para ello y también pedí permiso para sugeriros a vosotros, a quienes queráis, que les visitéis para dejarles noticias que consideréis relevantes sobre los sucesos en Ucrania. Me ha contestado que:_ "Por mi encantado tienes mi aprobación, sera un placer.
Muchas Gracias"_

Así que voluntariamente, quien quiera puede ayudarles. Penar en las preocupaciones que tienen que pasar por sus mentes, poneros en su lugar.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Si entiendo bien este documento en la web del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania, el gobierno pide a los médicos que guarden a buen recaudo copias de los historiales médicos de los pacientes porque la policía se los está llevando. 



> "Already today, police removed medical records, so I ask you, so we did not have" cases doctors "carefully postavtes his duties, including on" paperwork. "I understand where difficult conditions are now physicians, patient value for life is every minute, but once again calls for the respect of all the formal stuff. V. Knyazevich noted that if removal of documents, the hospital should remain a copy of them to allow other medical specialists, ministries make their own conclusion.



Google Vertaling

(Otro dato llamativo del mismo link: de 90 muertos por neumonía bilateral, 52 son personas entre 19 y 40 años, 26 son personajes de 41 a 55 años y los demás son ancianos y niños.)

Y otro documento del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania, en este caso destacando el aumento de los casos de neumonía en los 9 primeros meses del año con respecto a los datos anteriores, y la preocupación de los médicos por el aumento de pacientes en Octubre.

Google Vertaling


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

*Respecto a los grupos elitistas qeu todo lo controlan.*

Al igual que he ido exponiendo mis humildes (a veces mas a veces menos) e ignorantes opiniones, quisiera publicar tambien un punto de vista que habia rechazado hasta ahora.

Para empezar, decir que ni por asomo pense que este hilo tendria la repercusion que ha tenido. Y esto, me hace comenzar a tener un punto de vista aun mas temible incluso respecto a todo este asunto.

Seguramente mucho coincidireis conmigo en que una de las cosas que mas no ha motivado a rellenar este hilo, es que detras de todo lo que ocurre, hay una mano negra que todo lo maneja a su antojo (BilderBerg?ienso: quien sabe).

Precisamente, esa mano negra que todo lo controla y todo lo moldea a su gusto, no lo hace realizando detenciones espectaculares como la de Joseph Moshe, no lo hace encerrando a forreros en las carceles o inyectandoles viruses cabrones en sus venas. Precisamente, el exito de esta mano negra, es que seamos nosotros mismos lo que hagamos lo que ellos quieran, con total convencimiento de que estamos haciendo BIEN, sin coaccionarnos directamente a ello, simplemente, utilizando brillantes y sutiles tecnicas que llevan mucho tiempo perfeccionando las esplendidas mentes que tienen en nomina.

Todos sabemos, que una red como internet fuera de su control, es un peligro para sus aspiraciones y es una herramienta de la que no nos van a poder privar.

Por todo esto, cobra cada vez mas peso en mi paranoica mente, que a parte de lo que este sucediendo en Ucrania, el asunto del Joseph Moshe, puede ser precisamente un ensayo de hasta donde pueden llegar a controlar las mentes mas escepticas. Eso precisamente, seria tenernos bien cogidos por los cojones. Y lo seria, por que ya no sabemos en que creer ni en que confiar.

Yo tan solo soy un producto mas de esa masa a la que han lavado el cerebro durante toda mi infancia y mi juventud, y espero de estar a tiempo de poder rectificar ese lavado de cerebro siendo mas critico aun e informandome mucho mas y con menos medios audiovisuales, es decir, de una forma mas clasica y menos contaminada por los medios modernos.

Esto no es ni mucho menos una capitulacion por mi parte respecto al asunto, todo lo contrario, pero sin duda, me va a hacer ser mas prudente y desconfiado.

Para finalizar solo recalcar que sigo pensando que existe una efectiva manipulacion detras de todo esto, que no me pienso poner ninguna vacuna y lo que mas miedo me da, es que hasta pueden controlar al internauta mas rebelde, aunque hasta ahora sea algo que no tengamos demasiado en cuenta. Por un lado se pueden salir con la suya vendiendo vacunas y por otro lado, pueden observar los resultados de sus nuevas tecnicas, respecto a llevarnos a los mas escepticos por el camino que ellos quieran.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero precisamente justo al revés. Los datos oficiales de Ucrania y sus reportes médicos son lo establecido



¿Establecido sin pruebas de diagnóstico? Del mismo modo yo puedo "establecer" que la Bruja Lola pasó volando montada en una escoba...

¿Soy yo o son esas "autoridades" quienes deben una explicación y hacer públicas sus "pruebas" de que existe una infección?

Vamos hombre! pero si fallas en lo mas elemental ... el "argumento de autoridad" es una falacia de las mas burdas. No te la están metiendo doblada, te la están metiendo tiesa!


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (9 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> *Respecto a los grupos elitistas qeu todo lo controlan.*
> 
> Al igual que he ido exponiendo mis humildes (a veces mas a veces menos) e ignorantes opiniones, quisiera publicar tambien un punto de vista que habia rechazado hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Los massmedia ya no son vehículos de información, sino de opinión, te crean una para que no tengas que pensar mucho y así podrás discutir en los bares con los amigotes de las 2 ideas que ofrece la carta informativa patria y defenderás a muerte la idea que tu medio favorito de info te ha creado. No darás mejores razonamientos que tu contrincante en la discusión porque él andará igual de poco enterao que tú (no personalizo) porque ve la otra cadena que le ha creado su idea. Internet está manipulado fijo, pero creo que no han sabido hacerlo porque es un medio "nuevo". Aunque seguro que aprenden muy bien la lección para la próxima


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Establecido sin pruebas de diagnóstico.
> 
> Soy yo o son esas "autoridades" quienes deben una explicación de cómo han concluido de que existe una infección?
> 
> Vamos hombre! pero si fallas en lo mas elemental ... el "argumento de autoridad" es una falacia de las mas burdas.



Ellos han presentado unos datos, que puedes creerte o no. Yo ni los he mirado ni pienso buscar información sobre los mismos (que hasta es posible que la hayan publicado), porque no voy a gastar el tiempo en ello. Y evidentemente no van a ir a buscarte para darte explicaciones a ti.

Puedes creerlos o no, pero en este caso, si no los crees, tienes muy fácil desmentirlo y no es ninguna "prueba diabólica": si no eres capaz de detectar en qué parte en concreto han mentido, o aunque lo fueses, simplemente haz tú el estudio y muestra los resultados que indican que no hay ninguna infección fuera de lo normal.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> Puedes creerlos o no, pero en este caso, si no los crees, tienes muy fácil desmentirlo y no es ninguna "prueba diabólica": si no eres capaz de detectar en qué parte en concreto han mentido



Han mentido en el diagnóstico, evidentemente, porque solo han analizado microbiológicamente 50 muestras y además en Londres.

Han admitido públicamente no tener dinero para adquirir los tests que permiten diagnosticar la presencia de H1N1 - sea lo que sea el engendro.

Para colmo, no se ha establecido POR NADIE la relación causal entre el H1N1 y ninguna enfermedad.

¿Necesitas mas?


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Han mentido en el dianóstico, evidentemetne, porque solo han analizado microbiológicamente 50 muestras y además en Londres.
> 
> Para colmo, no se ha establecido POR NADIE la relación causal entre el H1N1 y ninguna enfermedad.
> 
> ¿Necesitas mas?



Indicios tienes, aunque no válidos para todo el mundo (por ejemplo, tu desconfianza en Londres no es compartida por todos). ¿Y pruebas? Lo de si sólo son 50, no lo sé. Si de verdad puedes desmontar un informe de ellos estaría bien que lo analizaras punto por punto señalando los fallos del estudio.

En cualquier caso, podría no ser H1N1 pero igualmente haber una epidemia, que creo que es lo interesante, no el nombre que se le pueda poner. ¿Y si no es una epidemia de H1N1 sino de otra cosa?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> En cualquier caso, podría no ser H1N1 pero igualmente haber una epidemia, que creo que es lo interesante, no el nombre que se le pueda poner. ¿Y si no es una epidemia de H1N1 sino de otra cosa?



También se ha demostrado que la mortandad en Ucrania ha descendido en 2009 con respecto a años anteriores. Son datos que se han posteado hoy en el hilo.

Entonces sin diagnóstico y sin mortandad ... ¿qué epidemia dicen que hay? ¿epidemia de desinformaciones?



rexmar dijo:


> (por ejemplo, tu desconfianza en Londres no es compartida por todos)



Pero aunque tengas una fe ciega en el centro mundial de la rusofobia, esas 50 muestras no son significativas! y ni siquiera la mitad dieron positivo a ningún agente (supuestamente) patológico.

Y si no es rusófobo este virus... ¿como explicas que solo ataque a las zonas independentistas pro-europeas de Ucrania?


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> También se ha demostrado que la mortandad en Ucrania ha descendido en 2009 con respecto a años anteriores. Son datos que se han posteado hoy en el hilo.
> 
> Entonces sin diagnóstico y sin mortandad ... ¿qué epidemia dicen que hay? ¿epidemia de desinformaciones?



Ok. Eso es una prueba.

Si el año pasado estaba esta "plaga neumónica", y mataba el mismo número de personas, entonces eso ya es una prueba de toda la mentira que han montado, y la histeria que han generado. Y mucha gente debería ir a la cárcel por ello.


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

¿Podemos decir entonces, escándalo virus Ucrania = escándalo virus México v. 2.0?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Establecido sin pruebas de diagnóstico? Del mismo modo yo puedo "establecer" que la Bruja Lola pasó volando montada en una escoba...
> 
> ¿Soy yo o son esas "autoridades" quienes deben una explicación y hacer públicas sus "pruebas" de que existe una infección?
> 
> Vamos hombre! pero si fallas en lo mas elemental ... el "argumento de autoridad" es una falacia de las mas burdas. No te la están metiendo doblada, te la están metiendo tiesa!



Putin, no empieces con palabras malsonantes y actitudes en plan borde. No aportan nada más que enrarecer el ambiente.

Cualquiera que desee mantener una postura debe de apoyarla en algo, es así de simple. Se más positivo.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

*...*

OS propongo que entreís en mi hilo (este) y mireis mi primer mensaje, entrad en el enlace que os pone. Y a continuació leed la primera noticia.

Ya se habla (en algunos medios ucranianos)abiertamiente de que es debido a las elecciones... como dice Putinrerererereload.

Y si leeis mi teoría (aunque tenga falta de ortografias y este explicada con prisas y corriendo) podeis ver como cada vez es mas claro la colaboracion de las OMS-farmaceuticas para ser un poder más en este mundo tan complejo, un poder que va por encima de los intereses economicos que son muchos, pero actualmente la OMS tiene más poder que cualquier país de 40 millones de habitantes, es más solo China, Rusia y USA pueden hacer sombra a la oms..

Por que?

Puede (sin derramar apenas sangre) suspender elecciones, cambiar politicos, hacer leyes, "invadir" paises, obligar a la poblacion a comprar un producto, puede bloquear a un pais "por apestados", etc.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Visitar página 1, mensaje 1, primer enlace.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Oraculo, Putin ha explicado 1 millon de veces su teoria y otro que no recuerdo ha añadido sus conocimientos a esta teoria ya que tambien tenia conocimientos elevados de informatica (entre otras cosas).

Yo creo que putin debería abrir un hilo, ya se que seria una matada argumentarlo todo y explicarlo otra vez comparando lo que dice con los acontecimientos que ocurren ahora, por ejemplo en Ucrania, para que sea algo actual. Tambien creo que deberia aportar alguna """"Prueba"""", no sé desconozco el tema pero que explique que programa o que sisteman usan los viromantes para "descubrir los virus".

Estoy seguro y además seria conveniente, que alguien que tenga capacidad de sintesis como Oraculo, deberia publicar en el youtube este tema. Oraculo tienes capacidad para expresarte, memorizar y comentar datos, el tema de putin esta muy muy muy poco hablado y en el yotube no hay ningun medio. 

En fin, es simplemente una apreciación, todos salimos ganando nO?

Putin, Oraculo y los que queremos informacion sobre la mafia farmaceutica.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Google Vertaling

Google Vertaling


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

en el yuotube no hay ningún video quise decir de este tema en castellano.


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Si entiendo bien este documento en la web del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania, el gobierno pide a los médicos que guarden a buen recaudo copias de los historiales médicos de los pacientes porque la policía se los está llevando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El texto sobre aumento de casos de neumonia :

"...Así, si en 2008 el número de pacientes a los 9 meses fue 176 mil 172 casos, con el mismo período de 2009, el número de pacientes con neumonía se ha elevado a 183 mil 828 ...."

No se si se puede considerar tan alarmante un aumento de cerca de 6500 casos, pero bueno, ahi queda.

Putin, los datos sobre enfermos y muertos : las declaraciones del gobierno de hoy y el articulo que postee sobre la exageracion de la gripe, parece que se contradicen con las graficas de afectados y el panico desatado por el propio gobierno.
Si hay menos muertos ahora que en 2008, deberian explicar porque ahora toman medidas extremas que no se adoptaron en 2008 ni en 2000-2001 que fue el peor periodo de los que hay datos.
No creo tampoco que los datos puedan compararse sin mas, porque se supone que el pico que estamos viendo no se corresponde con las pautas estacionales historicas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Yo creo que putin debería abrir un hilo, ya se que seria una matada argumentarlo todo y explicarlo otra vez comparando lo que dice con los acontecimientos que ocurren ahora, por ejemplo en Ucrania, para que sea algo actual.



Y mañana la OMS se va a Mongolia Exterior a repetir por enésima vez la jugada y empezamos otra vez de cero. 

Es inútil, la masa siempre creerá a la autoridad unque sea impuesta. Saber lo que hay detrás del fraude exige arduas lecturas de material muy técnico y con eso no te acercas al pueblo.

Sin embargo la monjita lo hizo requetebién, sin atacar a la mentira base de la viromancia, pero muy bien. Yo no podría callarme sin atacar por la raíz, pero eso es tocho muy aburrido.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> OS propongo que entreís en mi hilo (este) y mireis mi primer mensaje, entrad en el enlace que os pone. Y a continuació leed la primera noticia.
> 
> Ya se habla (en algunos medios ucranianos)abiertamiente de que es debido a las elecciones... como dice Putinrerererereload.
> 
> ...



Pues cada vez más, creo que es lo contrario... creo que se han encontrado con algo que no esperaban y que se les está yendo de las manos (cuando creían que podía ser beneficioso)

Se están dejando de dar cifras... México v2.0 pronto incluso se reducirán, y los mandatarios se pondrán de acuerdo (ya está ocurriendo)

Empiezo a verlo claro.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Google Vertaling
> 
> Google Vertaling



Gracias...

En el segundo enlace que mierda es esta

"""" "Ya hoy en día, la policía retira los expedientes médicos, así que le pido,""" 

La policia retirando informes medicos!!!!!!!!!! pero que coño es esto


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Pues cada vez más, creo que es lo contrario... creo que se han encontrado con algo que no esperaban y que se les está yendo de las manos (cuando creían que podía ser beneficioso)



Muy convincente tú. Ya estoy temblando de miedo. Que pena que vengas con las manos vacías a asustarnos.



Azrael_II dijo:


> La policia retirando informes medicos!!!!!!!!!! pero que coño es esto



Ocultación de diagnósticos falsos para eludir responsabilidad civil. Lo hicieron en EEUU en 1976 con el fiasco de la Gripe porcina de aquel entonces. 1976 swine flu outbreak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Si nos creemos al gobierno de Ucrania podemos ver que.

1) Hay mas casos de "gripe"
2) Hay menos muertos de "gripe"

El 1) se puede deber a que ahora hay paranoia la gente va mas al medico
El 2) puede deberse a que lo de ahora "les ha salido mal" y es casi una bendición ya que muere poca gente 

Pero hay un factor más hay que esperar almenos dos semanas a partir de ahora para ver si hay un problema gordo o no. Tened en cuenta que esta semana tendrán que aumentar los casos de muertos con los diagnosticos hechos el dia 29 , 30 etc. Los teneis posteados asi que podeis hacer calculo

Entre esta semana, la que viene y la otra los muertos se tienen que multiplicar por 10, por 20 y quizas por más. De no ser así ( y confiando e la version oficial ) nos econtramos en un fraude para aplazar elecciones o cualquier interes politico-economico y se dará la paradoja que si existe la gripe a . LA GRIPE A SERÁ LA MEJOR VACUNA INVENTADA EN EL SIGLO XXI YA QUE REDUCE LA MORTANDAD en las efermedades respiratorias.... COJUNUDO NO? querian matarnos y nos han curado con la gripe A


----------



## Heras (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oraculo, Putin ha explicado 1 millon de veces su teoria y otro que no recuerdo ha añadido sus conocimientos a esta teoria ya que tambien tenia conocimientos elevados de informatica (entre otras cosas).
> 
> Yo creo que putin debería abrir un hilo, ya se que seria una matada argumentarlo todo y explicarlo otra vez comparando lo que dice con los acontecimientos que ocurren ahora, por ejemplo en Ucrania, para que sea algo actual. Tambien creo que deberia aportar alguna """"Prueba"""", no sé desconozco el tema pero que explique que programa o que sisteman usan los viromantes para "descubrir los virus".
> 
> ...



Me parece bien y creo que esta bien ya que como sucedio en Mexico sigue siendo una manipulación con el negocio-politica de fondo ( sin entrar en otros intereses peores que se ha hablado mas de una vez).


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oraculo, Putin ha explicado 1 millon de veces su teoria y otro que no recuerdo ha añadido sus conocimientos a esta teoria ya que tambien tenia conocimientos elevados de informatica (entre otras cosas).
> 
> Yo creo que putin debería abrir un hilo, ya se que seria una matada argumentarlo todo y explicarlo otra vez comparando lo que dice con los acontecimientos que ocurren ahora, por ejemplo en Ucrania, para que sea algo actual. Tambien creo que deberia aportar alguna """"Prueba"""", no sé desconozco el tema pero que explique que programa o que sisteman usan los viromantes para "descubrir los virus".
> 
> ...



Putin tiene razón en muchas cosas de las que dice y aprecio sus conocimientos. También pienso que lo que está pasando está directamente vinculado con las elecciones, pero mi duda estriba en si hay algo más que se pretenda tras ésta maniobra o si sólo son "balas de fogueo".

Vuelvo a recordar lo que pasó a principios de año con Baxter. Si no se llega a detectar, habrían inoculado a la población de Europa Central con vacunas contaminadas de gripe humana y gripe aviar sin atenuar, consecuencia: epidemia. Eso no es un simulacro para condicionar opiniones de cara a unas elecciones. Es por eso que tengo la impresión de que puede haber algo más detrás de toda ésta escenificación. No quiero pararme con lo aparente.

En tanto a lo de hacer otro vídeo es una idea que tengo en mente, pero tendría que prepararlo muy bien si tengo que decir cosas concretas, porque me pueden demandar si meto la pata, que una cosa es exponer hechos y demandar información y otra acusar directamente, y más si todavía no tengo claro lo que está pasando.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Se puede hacer una grafica y mirar cuantos muertos tienen que haber si se aleja mucho, es que es una mentira cochina.


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Muy convincente tú. Ya estoy temblando de miedo. Que pena que vengas con las manos vacías a asustarnos.
> 
> 
> 
> Ocultación de diagnósticos falsos para eludir responsabilidad civil. Lo hicieron en EEUU en 1976 con el fiasco de la Gripe porcina de aquel entonces.



Aqui hago una acotacion a Putin porque es importante.
Por lo que he leido en varios periodicos hay bastante cabreo por diagnosticos-tratamientos que no fueron correctos.
Asi por ejemplo ocurrio que algunos pacientes fueron tratados con antibiotico para curar la neumonia detectada en rayos-X, y luego murieron porque era de origen viral. Lo mismo se dio, pero a la inversa, con casos tratados con Tamiflu


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Vuelvo a recordar lo que pasó a principios de año con Baxter. Si no se llega a detectar, habrían inoculado a la población de Europa Central con vacunas contaminadas de gripe humana y gripe aviar sin atenuar, consecuencia: epidemia.



Esta será la segunda parte de esta obra de teatro, la epidemia inducida de verdad.

Pero para llegar a ella antes hay que convencer al populacho, mediante propaganda, exageración y terror, de que es urgente ponerse la inyección. Están en ello y alguno de los "escépticos" del foro ya estaría poniendo el brazo


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> en el yuotube no hay ningún video quise decir de este tema en castellano.



ejem, ejem...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAmG_Ra_xdA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAmG_Ra_xdA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Oraculo te he agradecido el video. Pero me refiero al tema que habla normalmente putin acerca de como los "viromantes" ( virologos para los amigos y adeptos a la mafia farmaceutica ) "descubren" el virus de la gripe y porque hay "miles de cepas" cuando no son mas que ruido estadistico


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Por otro lado leyendo el Avui y supongo que es aplicable a toda España mirad
""La fase aguda de l'epidèmia s'allargarà un mes més i s'arribarà a les 20 hospitalitzacions per cada 100.000""

en Ucrania hay mas de 100 hospitalizaciones por cada 100.000 habitantes, quintuplica el pico máximo de epidemia que en España se supone que vamos a llegar.

Por tanto o aumentan los fallecidos en dos semanas o nos estan tomando el pelo


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Pues cada vez más, creo que es lo contrario... creo que se han encontrado con algo que no esperaban y que se les está yendo de las manos (cuando creían que podía ser beneficioso)
> 
> Se están dejando de dar cifras... México v2.0 pronto incluso se reducirán, y los mandatarios se pondrán de acuerdo (ya está ocurriendo)
> 
> Empiezo a verlo claro.



Ahora imagínate que habían convencido a los ucranios pro-yankies en realizar el montaje, pero les habían dicho que era algo controlable y nada iba a pasar, pero en lugar de usar material biológico controlable, introducen también cepas de alta voracidad y así tienen la pandemia en Europa que fracasó a primeros de año (affaire Bürguermeister/Forcades).

*Conste que es mera especulación sin ningún fundamento.* solo teorizo.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

y a pesar de todo esto habrá guerra en Iran?

Han cogido a tres cabezas de turcos "espias-americanos" y los podrian colgar!.

Los gUSAnos ya tienen excusa.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ...introducen también cepas de alta voracidad ....



Y eso qué es? Dime una sola "cepa" que conozcas de "alta voracidad". Tenéis una imaginación de lo mas calenturienta.

Los virus no son tan malos como los pintan, incluso los que sí existen!


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y eso qué es? Dime una sola "cepa" que conozcas de "alta voracidad". Tenéis una imaginación de lo mas calenturienta.
> 
> Los virus no son tan malos como los pintan, incluso los que sí existen!



Los virus no son malos de por si, es la sociedad que los hace malos!



Que es coña eh, no me dispares a mi tb


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Oraculo te he agradecido el video. Pero me refiero al tema que habla normalmente putin acerca de como los "viromantes" ( virologos para los amigos y adeptos a la mafia farmaceutica ) "descubren" el virus de la gripe y porque hay "miles de cepas" cuando no son mas que ruido estadistico



Esa explicación de Putin me parece genial, el problema es que yo no tengo talla para explicarlo con fundamento y no terminar haciendo el gili. Tendría que apoyar mis palabras en pruebas sólidas porque no tengo una titulación detrás que me respalde. Ya habéis visto la caña que le han dado a Sor Teresa siendo médico, imagina lo que harían conmigo... :56:

Lo que hace falta es que más gente se tire a la piscina ¿no queréis un mundo mejor? entonces habrá que hacer algún esfuerzo, habrá que arriesgarse ¿no?. Pero cada cual que actúe según su conciencia y sus intereses, no quiero forzar a nadie a nada, ni quiero ni puedo.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Los virus no son malos de por si, es la sociedad que los hace malos!
> 
> 
> 
> Que es coña eh, no me dispares a mi tb



Discurso socialista


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y eso qué es? Dime una sola "cepa" que conozcas de "alta voracidad". Tenéis una imaginación de lo mas calenturienta.
> 
> Los virus no son tan malos como los pintan, incluso los que sí existen!



Éste es un buen ejemplo para lo que digo en mi anterior post. He usado un término ajeno a la praxis médica y Mr Putin me ha puesto las pilas.

Volviendo al tema, amigo Putin, defínelo cómo quieras "alta propagación" "alta mortalidad" o a saber que terminología correcta, pero tu me entiendes por donde iba ¿no? ¿o me vas a decir que no existe la posibilidad de provocar una epidemia intencionadamente? si eso lo hacían hasta en la Edad Media, algo más habrán aprendido a estas alturas... digo.


----------



## Kirot (9 Nov 2009)

Putin que estudios tienes? Macho siempre tienes una respuesta letal para todo.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Nov 2009)

El lugar de la supuesta epidemia, observen que estoy diciendo “supuesta”, es estratégico, si yo quisiese lanzar un ataque biológico, elegiría ese punto geográfico, esta en la conjunción de las fronteras de Bielorrusia, Polonia, Ucrania, Eslovakia, Hungría y Rumania, recordemos que tanto Bielorrusia como Ucrania tiene unas poblaciones con graves problemas de inmunologia a causa del desastre de Chernovyl, la expansión de un virus neumónico con fuerte contagio expandiría la peste por al menos siete países, si incluimos la Federación Rusa. El tema de un contagio provocado con el fin de reducir la población es como un planeta del que se conoce su posición por las perturbaciones que produce en la orbita de los cuerpos celestes cercanos, aunque no se vea. En este momento el aumento poblacional general esta siendo ya un tema de seguridad nacional para las Potencias, no se molestan el ocultarlo, ahí están las declaraciones de Madame Clinton hace dos días. El tiempo se acaba, un probable aumento en los precios del crudo dispararían de rebote los precios de combustible y alimentos, el sistema esta en un equilibrio inestable, necesita de la crisis para mantenerse, pero en crisis no se puede permanecer, como no se puede sentar uno sobre la bayonetas, así que deberán tomar una decisión pronto, y entre un desastre “natural” o una guerra que terminaría siendo nuclear…su majestad escoja.


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Benditas casualidades... Hace 3 días hicieron un pequeño simulacro de *peste neumónica* en Illinois (Estados Unidos), para estar preparados ante un hipotético ataque bioterrorista o una epidemia.

Northwest Herald | Police prepare drill for plague at school


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Discurso socialista



Cachondeo anarquista mas bien.


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Bielorrusia cierra todas sus escuelas durante dos semanas...

...y declara el *estado de emergencia* en la zona de su frontera con Ucrania.

Se han detectado sólo 102 casos de gripe A, pero ya hay 20 muertes.

Belarus closes schools to contain swine flu


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Bielorrusia cierra todas sus escuelas durante dos semanas...
> 
> ...y declara el *estado de emergencia* en la zona de su frontera con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



:8::8::8:

Sera que ahi no los llevan al medico hasta que estan bien muertos?

Pero ya digo, no voy a tomar conclusiones precipitadas


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

A mi una de las cosas que me tiene intrigado, es porqué *Ria Novosti* no dice prácticamente nada de lo de Ucrania, sólo he hallado una nota en la sección *Elecciones en Ucrania* del día 30 de Octubre comentando que el presidente ucraniano suspende la presentación de su programa electoral por epidemia de gripe AH1N1. Y punto pelota.

Perdonar mi ignorancia e ilustrarme por favor ¿de que tendencia se supone es esa agencia de noticias? ¿a quienes les baila la música?

¿También ocurre algo parecido con otros medios en Rusia, lo sabéis? porque las actitudes en éstos casos hablan por si mismas.


----------



## Condotiero007 (9 Nov 2009)

155 muertos de 969.000 afectados es un 0,015% de mortalidad, la cual es una cifra muy baja


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Condotiero007 dijo:


> 155 muertos de 969.000 afectados es un 0,015% de mortalidad, la cual es una cifra muy baja



Los síntomas tardan 1-4 días en aparecer pero según los informes, los casos más graves de Ucrania tardan casi 2 semanas en morir. Hay que estar atentos a la evolución en los próximos días/semanas para valorar el % de mortalidad. Esperemos que siga tan bajo como hasta ahora y así hablaríamos de un brote muy contagioso pero poco mortal.

Pero mira en Bielorrusia, acaban de empezar y tienen casi un 20% de mortalidad (20 muertos, 102 enfermos).


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael,

Abre otro hilo para lo de Bielorrusia que la cosa promete, pero esta vez pon el titulo correcto!



Disculpar mi cinismo de hoy, debe de ser el efecto contrario a la psicosi vivida durante la semana pasada.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> *
> Sólo un bikini y una máscara para luchar contra la alarma sobre la gripe A*
> 
> Sólo un bikini y una máscara para luchar contra la alarma sobre la gripe A -- Qué.es --



Tiene delito que sea precisamente el sensacionalista "Qué" quien recoja una noticia en contra del alarmismo. :XX:

Pero más delito tiene que las únicas noticias que nos lleguen a España sobre Ucrania sean por un partido de futbol y unas tías en pelotas.


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> El gobierno de Ukrania parece repentínamente entender la importancia de ser una potencia con "industria farmacéutica".
> 
> Ahora si que creo que podemos empezar ya a hablar oficialmente de esos laboratorios para fabricar armas biológicas en Ukrania como apunto el israelí del mossad, aunque no será en una instalación ultrasecreta debajo del suelo bajo 10 metros de nieve.
> 
> ...



Muy curioso. Hace unos días puse en este mismo post una propuesta del Gobierno de Estados Unidos a Ucrania para abrir un laboratorio en Odessa destinado a acoger las cepas más peligrosas del cólera, el ébola, etc, y convertirlo en centro de información y análisis.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Supongo que ya conoceréis el último parte: 1.031.597 Afectados, 52.742 Hospitalizados, 174 Fallecidos.

Google Vertaling


----------



## Kirot (9 Nov 2009)

Joder, ya llegó a 1 millon en poquisimo tiempo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

* De la OMS: la experiencia de Ucrania en la lucha contra la gripe es un ejemplo para otros países*

Para que vayamos tomando nota de los que nos toca... ienso:


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Supongo que ya conoceréis el último parte: 1.031.597 Afectados, 52.742 Hospitalizados, 174 Fallecidos.
> 
> Google Vertaling



Gracias. Los hospitalizados y fallecidos siguen aumentando bastante rápido... Y un millón de infectados ya en menos de 2 semanas. :8:


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Bielorrusia cierra todas sus escuelas durante dos semanas...
> 
> ...y declara el *estado de emergencia* en la zona de su frontera con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Política en Bielorusia... 

Me parece que si querían asustar, se les ha ido de las manos. En Ucrania no hacía falta publicar las cifras brutales que están publicando. Y lo de Bielorrusia es más preocupante todavía.


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Benditas casualidades... Hace 3 días hicieron un pequeño simulacro de *peste neumónica* en Illinois (Estados Unidos), para estar preparados ante un hipotético ataque bioterrorista o una epidemia.
> 
> Northwest Herald | Police prepare drill for plague at school



Siguiendo con las casualidades, el 13 de Septiembre murió un investigador de la Universidad de Chicago (Illinois) a causa de la bacteria que estaba investigando: la Yersenia Pestis, precisamente la bateria que provoca la peste neumónica. Concretamente, trabajaba con una cepa debilitada que en teoría no era mortal.

Chicago plague-related death: Federal health officials probe University of Chicago geneticist's lab site - Chicago Tribune

Recordemos que uno de los primeros rumores que hubo sobre lo de Ucrania hablaba de peste neumónica. Pero esta enfermedad quedaría descartada ya que su mortalidad es casi del 100%. Pero claro quién sabe qué ocurriría si una cepa debilitada entrase en juego...


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Gracias. Los hospitalizados y fallecidos siguen aumentando bastante rápido... Y un millón de infectados ya en menos de 2 semanas. :8:



Es importante conocer el hecho de que ayer se emitieron 2 partes, con lo que si tomamos como referencia el de la mañana, el número de nuevos afectados de las últimas 24h son 100.000. No está mal. (supongo que intentan no asustar)


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Joder, ya llegó a 1 millon en poquisimo tiempo.



Sólo en Ucrania hay el doble de afectados que en toda Europa.

Menos mal que los medios nacionales nos tienen bien informados y al corriente de las novedades :ouch:


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

*...*

Gracias a todos por vuestro trabajo.

COmo he comentado, los datos de muertos actuales son mas o menos el reflejo de los primeros dias de hospitalizados, por el 29 de octubre... Si no nos han engañado la progresion de muertes debe ser parecida al de los hospitalizados.

SINO YO ME PIERDO (si esto fuera verdad), lo que me resulta dificil engañar e inventarse 50.000 hospitalizados.

Cuantas camas tiene españa? por poner un ejemplo? camas hospitalarias se entiende


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

3 por cada 1000 habitantes. Ucrania tiene 7 por cada 1000. Alemania 26 o 27.

Pero no hablamos de habitaciones de aislamiento biopuñetas. Que luego se malinterpretan los datos. De esas en España no hay más de 10 por cada 100.000 habitantes.

Y sí, es muy difícil manipular los ingresos, incluso en una república bananera.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Vamos que casi el 17% de las camas de Ucrania estan ocupadas por griposos

De pasar esto en España estariamos hablando de mas del 34% de las camas...

Una autentica barbaridad


----------



## Lladó (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Es importante conocer el hecho de que ayer se emitieron 2 partes, con lo que si tomamos como referencia el de la mañana, el número de nuevos afectados de las últimas 24h son 100.000. No está mal. (supongo que intentan no asustar)



Sí, ya me he fijado que los últimos días están dando los datos divididos en 2 informes, supongo que para que la progresión parezca más lenta o menos alarmante, no sé. Curioso cuanto menos.



Azrael_II dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestro trabajo.
> 
> COmo he comentado, los datos de muertos actuales son mas o menos el reflejo de los primeros dias de hospitalizados, por el 29 de octubre... Si no nos han engañado la progresion de muertes debe ser parecida al de los hospitalizados.
> 
> SINO YO ME PIERDO (si esto fuera verdad), lo que me resulta dificil engañar e inventarse 50.000 hospitalizados.



Exacto, hay que estar atentos a los datos de los próximos días. Si las muertes no se disparan, algo raro pasa y alguno de los datos es falso (o han inflado las infecciones y hospitalizaciones, o están maquillando las muertes).


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Un ejemplo de las "bondades" de la vacuna estacional:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yfNspv6Tm8o&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yfNspv6Tm8o&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No está mal. (supongo que intentan no asustar)



En España y en Méjico los ministros exageraron la "epidemia" y en Ucrania es al revés?

Difícil encontrar un "escéptico" mas confiado que tú...



Azrael_II dijo:


> Vamos que casi el 17% de las camas de Ucrania estan ocupadas por griposos
> 
> ....
> 
> Una autentica barbaridad



No olvides que la definición de esta gripe engloba desde a las embarazadas hasta a los receptores de un transplante de riñón.

No me canso de repetirlo: ... IT'S THE DIAGNOSTIC STUPID.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Vamos que casi el 17% de las camas de Ucrania estan ocupadas por griposos
> 
> De pasar esto en España estariamos hablando de mas del 34% de las camas...
> 
> Una autentica barbaridad



Efectivamente, pero teniendo en cuenta la escasa disponibilidad habitual en el Reino... lo que estaríamos viendo es gente en los pasillos y en la acera exterior con mantas


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Putin ya lo sabemos, embarazadas no creo, pero si todos los que tengan fiebre bla bla bla, que por cierto la fiebre es muy frecuente en cualquier tipo de enfermedad...

Creo recordar que los joputas de las OMS, decian que no hace falta que exista moqueo !!! tocateloshuevos!!!!!! para abrir mas el abanico


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Nov 2009)

Me gustaria ver que les pasa a esos pobres enfermos, pero realmente desde aqui poco podemos hacer...


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Putin ya lo sabemos, embarazadas no creo, pero si todos los que tengan fiebre bla bla bla, que por cierto la fiebre es muy frecuente en cualquier tipo de enfermedad...
> 
> Creo recordar que los joputas de las OMS, decian que no hace falta que exista moqueo !!! tocateloshuevos!!!!!! para abrir mas el abanico



No sólo eso, en uno de los dos protocolos de diagnóstico para control estadístico que les han hecho llegar a los profesionales médicos de Madrid, puede descartarse la fiebre si se dan tres de los síntomas de los que se relacionan en él. También han reducido a uno los síntomas del segundo grupo si se acompaña con fiebre para la casuistica "epidemiológica".


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No sólo eso, en uno de los dos protocolos de diagnóstico para control estadístico que les han hecho llegar a los profesionales médicos de Madrid, puede descartarse la fiebre si se dan tres de los síntomas de los que se relacionan en él. También han reducido a uno los síntomas del segundo grupo si se acompaña con fiebre para la casuistica "epidemiológica".



Tócate los cojones... si esto no es fabricar "epidemias" un fabricante no lo podría hacer mejor.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> La reunión que hoy ha tenido este, hasta ayer tia buenorra, a partir de hoy putón con las farmas creo que la ha hecho cambiar de opinión, esta tía ya no dice lo mismo que hace una semana, será que ya le está afectando al cerebro el arma biológica que se expande por Ukrania y acabará con el mundo? :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A veces pienso, que aquella parodia de los Simpson en que los extraterrestres Kang y Kodos suplantaban a políticos, ES REAL EN EL SENTIDO LITERAL DE LA PALABRA.

La invasión de los ultracuerpos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> A veces pienso, que aquella parodia de los Simpson en que los extraterrestres Kang y Kodos suplantaban a políticos, ES REAL EN EL SENTIDO LITERAL DE LA PALABRA.
> 
> La invasión de los ultracuerpos.



Bah, es mucho más fácil con un maletín repleto de papel moneda.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

*Se incrementan las medidas antigripe en la frontera con Ucrania*


Eslovaquia ha cerrado temporalmente, a partir del domingo, uno de los pasos fronterizos con Ucrania, se trata del paso fronterizo de Ubla. Según fue confirmado por el ministro del Interior, Robert Kalinak, sólo se mantendrá en operación el paso de Visne Nemecke. La medida se toma en aras de disminuir el riesgo de que la epidemia de la nueva gripe tome fuerza en Eslovaquia... *más haciendo click en el título de la noticia.*


----------



## Heras (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> A veces pienso, que aquella parodia de los Simpson en que los extraterrestres Kang y Kodos suplantaban a políticos, ES REAL EN EL SENTIDO LITERAL DE LA PALABRA.
> 
> La invasión de los ultracuerpos.



Todo tiene un precio... bueno un precio... o traga o ella vera:abajo::ouch:


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Bah, es mucho más fácil con un maletín repleto de papel moneda.



O con un chantaje.

El caso es que parece que algo de eso hay, y en la práctica es como si así sucediera. No sé si lo de los extraterrestres y otras ideas de ciencia ficción que se pudieran ocurrir (cyborgs, imágenes digitales, clones...) son una metáfora, o se puede tomar al pie de la letra, pero algo de eso hay.

A favor de las teorías de ciencia ficción, que ante un chantaje o un soborno, la otra persona puede negarse y luego cantar (y habríamos visto ya a varios políticos cantando ante los medios de comunicación).


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

16:18 09/11/2009

*KIEV, Nov. 9 - RIA Novosti, Andrei Lubenskiy. Sixty-five cases Influenza A/H1N1 laboratory-confirmed in the Ukraine*, 14 people died of swine flu, said at a press conference on Monday, the head of the Center for Health Statistics of the Ministry of Health of Ukraine, Mikhail darling.

"We have 65 (cases) found to have been laboratory confirmed, 14 of them died," - said my dear.

According to him, the peak incidence of influenza and SARS in the Ukraine (it is also about seasonal flu) was reached on November 4, then beginning of the recession. Gradually decreases and the number of hospitalized patients.

*Golubchikov cited data for deaths from influenza and pneumonia in Ukraine for several years. Thus, in 2006 for nine months 4 thousand dead 20 people in 2007 - 4720, in 2008 - 4972, in the current 2009 - 3822. On average, he said, every year 8 million Ukrainians suffer from flu and colds.*

Circulen, circulen ..... segun los que soltaron la alarma aqui ya no hay nada que ver :bla::XX::XX:

Bien por Putin y los que pensaron que era una maniobra para convencernos de las bondades de la vacunacion.
Lo proximo sera: todos los blogers y foreros altisonantes al trullo :56:


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Las cifras y los cierres de fronteras no tienen nada que ver con nada de lo que haya ocurrido hasta ahora.

Indudablemente nos quieren poner la vacuna. Pero las cifras siguen siendo escandalosas, no ha cambiado nada.

Sólo que no es "Gripe A"


----------



## stiff upper lip (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Las cifras y los cierres de fronteras no tienen nada que ver con nada de lo que haya ocurrido hasta ahora.
> 
> Indudablemente nos quieren poner la vacuna. Pero las cifras siguen siendo escandalosas, no ha cambiado nada.




Sigues sin querer ver la verdad, recuerda la clave te la han dicho ya, diagnostican a dedo, puede ser la enfermedad que ellos quieran y engordar las cifras que ellos quieran.

Si sigues sin convencerte haz lo siguiente. Es un trabajazo pero así te quedas tranquilo. Recopila datos totales de hospitalizados en Ucrania otros años y compáralo con los de este. Si las cifras te dan igual verás lo que hay tras el telón, cual truco de ilusionista.

Si lo posteas aquí te garantizo un chorreo de "thanks".


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> 16:18 09/11/2009
> 
> *KIEV, Nov. 9 - RIA Novosti, Andrei Lubenskiy. Sixty-five cases Influenza A/H1N1 laboratory-confirmed in the Ukraine*, 14 people died of swine flu, said at a press conference on Monday, the head of the Center for Health Statistics of the Ministry of Health of Ukraine, Mikhail darling.
> 
> ...



Joder!

 Nos han puesto una trampa.

Se acabo el torneo entonces?

No la va a palmar el cabron de mi vecino?

ehhh

Aun nos queda Bielorrusia, yo hasta que no quede descalificada no cambio de cadena.


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Las cifras y los cierres de fronteras no tienen nada que ver con nada de lo que haya ocurrido hasta ahora.
> 
> Indudablemente nos quieren poner la vacuna. Pero las cifras siguen siendo escandalosas, no ha cambiado nada.




Pues imaginate, vamos por el millon de afectados y segun sus propios datos tienen hasta cerca de 8 millones de griposos/mocosos al año.
Les da juego para marearnos, intentar vacunarnos, cerrar el resto de fronteras (por ahora solo cerraron con Eslovenia) y hasta construir la muralla china si se tercia.
La hijoputez de los que gobiernan no tiene limite


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Las cifras y los cierres de fronteras no tienen nada que ver con nada de lo que haya ocurrido hasta ahora.
> 
> Indudablemente nos quieren poner la vacuna. Pero las cifras siguen siendo escandalosas, no ha cambiado nada.
> 
> Sólo que no es "Gripe A"



Se ve que están "paranoicos" también igual que nosotros. 

En fin, el reloj sigue adelante y al final veremos quien ha estado en lo correcto y quien no, pero quiero añadir que estaría encantado de haberme equivocado, sin la menor duda. 

También recalco que toda la parafernalia "informativa" sobre el muro de Berlín esconde algo importante detrás. Cierto que es el 20 aniversario de aquello, pero me sorprende el esfuerzo machacón por todas partes. Me huele a cuerno quemado.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

ienso:

Bueno que,

nos metemos un chute de esos a ver que tal sienta?

Aqui hay gato encerrado. como en las mejores peliculas... el malo nunca muere, para darle vidilla a una segunda parte.

Los Bildenberg nos la ha jugado de nuevo


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

A cuento de lo de Sor Teresa, les comento que estos dias en los foros de Ucrania hicieron volar los videos, la vi posteada en muchos sitios, asi que la informacion sigue su curso. 
Eso si, despues de las amenazas de inciar causa penal por ir en contra de las vacunas he visto un cierto amariconamiento respecto al tema.


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Sera esta la forma de conseguir su objetivo esas mentes brillantes?

ienso:

Pues ala, a vacunarse el que quiera. Almenos, si no hay alarma, tampco habra motivos para hacerlo obligatorio.


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (9 Nov 2009)

Buenas noches,

Permitanme una cita del libro de Daniel Estulin "La historia definitiva de "El Club Bilderberg".

_...debe ser una teoría de la conspiración más, y por eso no debe de prestársele atención, debe ser objeto de burla y, en cualquier caso, ser rechazada. La gente quiere pruebas contundentes, pero las pruebas contundentes son difíciles de conseguir. Ése es el efecto que ha tenido el método psicológico Tavistock en la raza humana._

Lo que quiero decir, es que podemos dejar un tanto de lado los datos que provienen de Ucrania, ya que bién por su historial geopólitico o por la posible manipulación de la OMS están creando confusión y desconfianza , y nos podemos quedar con los que están viniendo de sus países vecinos.

1.- Países que están cerrando pasos fronterizos con Ucrania.

2.- Embajadas que están haciendo recomendaciones a sus ciudadanos de que NO viajen a Ucrania.

3.- Otro país que se ha ofrecido a análizar las muestras para confirmar qué virus está causando la pandemia, e insinuando que los análisis realizados en Londres no se ajustan a la realidad.

4.- y la mas intrigante. Los grandes medios de comunicación no están informando de lo que ocurre.

De todas formas seguiremos especulando sobre teorías, dado que aunque nos cueste admitirlo, estamos programados para no aceptar nada que no venga de los grandes medios (Telediarios principalmente)

Lo único que parece que todos tenemos claro es que están empeñados en ponernos la jodida vacuna, y de lo que se trata es de averiguar el porque.

De momento se están saliendo con la suya, y a modo de ejemplo les dejo un testimonio que una canadiense ha dejado en mi blog.

_"a mi hijo de 7 anos le pusieron aqui en canada la vacuna llamada pandemic y tuvo dolor en el lugar que le pusieron la vacuna dolor el brazo pero esta bien despues de 4 dias y todavia falta la segunda dosis en 21 dias; yo me puse la vacuna hace 32 horas senti mareo la primera media hora y baja de presion pero leve todo el dia estuve un poco mareada y tuve que descansar varias veces a las 10 horas reaccione con una sensacion de burbujas en el pecho, manos mojadas llame a emergencia me senti extrana me dieron en el hospital me dieron albuterol con otro medicamento para aspirar y luego me pasaron a rayos x y encontraron neumonia leve y entre las 10 horas y 14 horas la enfermedad se desarrollo me dio tos, fatiga un poco de aceleramiento en el ritmo cardiaco pero todo leve, dolor muscular me dieron antibiotico para neumonia que tengo que tomar por 6 dias y despues de 18 horas me siento mejor y hasta el momento siento que estoy volviendo a mi ritmo normal.mi error fue no haber tomado tylenol para sus efectos pero me parece que es una buena idea que la gente se vacune en mi opinion personal; si es fuerte la reaccion de la vacuna pero no tengan panico."_


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

En España, que tiene el mismo número de habitantes que Ucrania, se "diagnosticaron" el año pasado un total de 650.000 afectados de gripe estacional a y b, y neumonías. En Ucrania en diez días, 1.035.000.

Sí, todo muy normal, ale, ya podemos cerrar el hilo. 

Ciudadanos - La gripe alcanza récords anuales, y sigue avanzando - ADN.es

La gripe común mata entre 1000 y 4000 personas cada año en España


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En España, que tiene el mismo número de habitantes que Ucrania, se "diagnosticaron" el año pasado un total de 650.000 afectados de gripe estacional a y b, y neumonías. En Ucrania en diez días, 1.035.000.
> 
> Sí, todo muy normal, ale, ya podemos cerrar el hilo.
> 
> ...



Compara a cada país consigo mismo. La comparación con España no dice nada sobre la situación actual de Ucrania.

Además, si ya lo han hecho antes, comparando Ucrania con años anteriores, ¿a qué cojones vienes tú ahora a comparar con España? ¿Buscas contaminar?


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Que va que va, 

no desanimarse, el enmigo esta ahi fuera, nos esta leyendo y se esta partiendo la caja! 

Regocijandose por su victoria.

Lo del Estulin, totalmente cierto, como bien decia el Garrapatez, ellos llevan tiempo jugando en la premier.

Pero ya le pillaremos...


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

:.( ...................


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En España, que tiene el mismo número de habitantes que Ucrania, se "diagnosticaron" el año pasado un total de 650.000 afectados de gripe estacional a y b, y neumonías. En Ucrania en diez días, 1.035.000.
> 
> Sí, todo muy normal, ale, ya podemos cerrar el hilo.



Han reclasificado a todos los enfermos y pochos del pais como "apestados" porqueyolovalgo ... menudos cojones tiene la OMS!


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Esto puede servir de muestra, si sumáis todas las enfermedades "todas" las del gráfico, veréis que en 10 días en Ucrania se ha superado el porcentaje normal de un año entero con más de 20 de cada 1000.

Espero que con eso tengáis suficiente. Pero no estoy yo aquí para convencer a nadie. Que hay quien ni pintándoselo de colores lo quiere ver. El próximo que quiera información alternativa a sus creencias, que la busque.

Eso no quita que el fin de esta gente sea la vacunación masiva... pero las cifras son ESPECTACULARES.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Eso no quita que el fin de esta gente sea la vacunación masiva... pero las cifras son ESPECTACULARES.



Cariño, en un pais de 45 millones es "espectacular" que haya 1.000.000 de pochos simultáneamente? y en pleno Noviembre?

Y eso dándole crédito a esas cifras diagnosticadas con el forro de unaos grandes cojones...


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Esto puede servir de muestra, si sumáis todas las enfermedades "todas" las del gráfico, veréis que en 10 días en Ucrania se ha superado el porcentaje normal de un año entero con más de 20 de cada 1000.



Eso que pones es de Navarra. Apaga y vámonos.

Repito: ¿Por qué no comparas Ucrania consigo misma?


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> Compara a cada país consigo mismo. La comparación con España no dice nada sobre la situación actual de Ucrania.
> 
> Además, si ya lo han hecho antes, comparando Ucrania con años anteriores, ¿a qué cojones vienes tú ahora a comparar con España? ¿Buscas contaminar?



Vamos a ver, lo que han comparado es el número de muertes, y venimos diciendo desde el primer día que son extrañamente bajas.

Yo ya sé de lo que hablo y no tengo dudas, busca tus propias fuentes.

Y por cierto... hemos dejado un montonazo de enlaces a un montón de fuentes, y con una sola que dice algo que ya se sabía os entra el siroco, ¿qué os pasa?


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Vamos a ver, lo que han comparado es el número de muertes, y venimos diciendo desde el primer día que son extrañamente bajas.
> 
> Yo ya sé de lo que hablo y no tengo dudas, busca tus propias fuentes.
> 
> Y por cierto... hemos dejado un montonazo de enlaces a un montón de fuentes, y con una sola que dice algo que ya se sabía os entra el siroco, ¿qué os pasa?



¿Siroco? Ni sé qué significa. A ver, o no me entero yo o no te enteras tú (o te haces el loco): ¡¡que compares Ucrania consigo misma!!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Y por cierto... hemos dejado un montonazo de enlaces a un montón de fuentes, y con una sola que dice algo que ya se sabía os entra el siroco, ¿qué os pasa?



¿Que te pasa a ti? ¿Se te pone diura de pensar en una pandemia?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Y el cabornazo dle Moshe???
> 
> Sabeis donde esta?
> 
> ...



También es posible que lo estén torturando y le hayan arruinado la vida for ever. No frivolices tío.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> Eso que pones es de Navarra. Apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Repito: ¿Por qué no comparas Ucrania consigo misma?



Si no me equivoco en Navarra no viven marcianos, y yo estoy refiriéndome a estadísticas de morbilidad. Son muy similares en todo occidente, ¿no lo sabías? que te lo explique alguien que tenga paciencia.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> ¿Siroco? Ni sé qué significa. A ver, o no me entero yo o no te enteras tú (o te haces el loco): ¡¡que compares Ucrania consigo misma!!



Recuerda que no estamos compitiendo (o al menos, yo no)

Y no trabajo para ti, que yo sepa.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Si no me equivoco en Navarra no viven marcianos, y yo estoy refiriéndome a estadísticas de morbilidad. Son muy similares en todo occidente, ¿no lo sabías? que te lo explique alguien que tenga paciencia.



No sab;ias que Ucrania tiene el mayor índice de mortandad de todo Occidente de toda la vida?

Pues ya los sabes. 

Y repito hasta la saciedad: IT'S THE DIAGNOSTIC, STUPID!


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Si no me equivoco en Navarra no viven marcianos, y yo estoy refiriéndome a estadísticas de morbilidad. Son muy similares en todo occidente, ¿no lo sabías? que te lo explique alguien que tenga paciencia.



Ahí quería yo llegar. Pretendes equiparar las cifras de infección (la morbilidad la has nombrado ahora) entre dos países, cuando NADIE HA DICHO QUE SEAN IGUALES. Tú no tienes ni idea de eso, así que no presupongas tanto.

Deja ya de intoxicar.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Repito por si no lo has visto

Esto puede servir de muestra, si sumáis todas las enfermedades "todas" las del gráfico, veréis que en 10 días en Ucrania se ha superado el porcentaje normal de un año entero con más de 20 de cada 1000.

Espero que con eso tengáis suficiente. Pero no estoy yo aquí para convencer a nadie. Que hay quien ni pintándoselo de colores lo quiere ver. El próximo que quiera información alternativa a sus creencias, que la busque.

Eso no quita que el fin de esta gente sea la vacunación masiva... pero las cifras son ESPECTACULARES.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Que te pasa a ti? ¿Se te pone diura de pensar en una pandemia?



¿Y con esas bajezas crees que vas a convencer a alguien? 

Si la cosa es muy sencilla, hay gente aquí que piensa que el hilo carece de sentido, muy bien ¿porqué no se traslada a otros más interesantes para ellos? mejor eso que estar aquí discutiendo y faltándose con los demás.

Un poquito de madurez


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Recuerda que no estamos compitiendo (o al menos, yo no)
> 
> Y no trabajo para ti, que yo sepa.



¿Cómo tienes la jeta de decir que "no estamos compitiendo"? Tú lo que estás es intoxicando.

Con lo de que no trabajas para mí, ya me has dejado claro la clase de intoxicador que eres. Porque o eres idiota, o eres intoxicador, y lo primero no lo pareces (o no hasta tal extremo).

¿Tengo que explicarte que no te he dicho que trabajes para mí, sino que he corregido tu mierda de estudio explicándote el procedimiento correcto a seguir?


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> También es posible que lo estén torturando y le hayan arruinado la vida for ever. No frivolices tío.



ienso:

Me huele a trampa!

Le torturaran si les es util, no por vengarse.

Pero si, es una frivolidad y lo borro ipsofacto.

Por otro lado, como comentaba este medio dia, esto puede perfectamente ser una maniobra para hacer perder credibilidad al unico cabo que les queda suelto, que somos los internautas.

Como decia nomasmentiras, es clasico por el BB ridiculizar a sus "enemigos" por las propias masas, sin enfrentarse directamente.
con lo cual, incluso el que se ha deslomado preocupandose por sus semejantes, acaba ignorandolos y dejandolos a su suerte. Eso en el mejor de los casos para el indivduo, en otros, se sentira arrepentido y se sumara a las masas.

Pero ya te digo, algo de Hollywoodiense tiene el asunto.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> Ahí quería yo llegar. Pretendes equiparar las cifras de infección (la morbilidad la has nombrado ahora) entre dos países, cuando NADIE HA DICHO QUE SEAN IGUALES. Tú no tienes ni idea de eso, así que no presupongas tanto.
> 
> Deja ya de intoxicar.



Fíjate, yo tampoco lo he dicho. Mis palabras han sido "muy similares" en occidente.

Y yo no te he dicho a ti si quieres intoxicar o desintoxicar, ¿qué te pasa? ¿a qué viene esa agresividad?

Estamos poniendo cifras contrastadas, y noticias de Ucrania ¿qué pasa?

Te he dejado un enlace para que comprobaras que en todo el año pasado en España hubieron 650000 consultas por gripe, frente a más de 1000000 en 10 días en un país con el mismo número de habitantes.

¿A quién quieres marear?


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Y con esas bajezas crees que vas a convencer a alguien?
> 
> Si la cosa es muy sencilla, hay gente aquí que piensa que el hilo carece de sentido, muy bien ¿porqué no se traslada a otros más interesantes para ellos? mejor eso que estar aquí discutiendo y faltándose con los demás.
> 
> Un poquito de madurez



A ver, que Ziberan es o parece un INTOXICADOR. Repasa los últimos mensajes, lo que le digo y cómo me responde, y lo verás.

Por si alguien no lo ve: está repitiendo machaconamente una falacia (la de comparar España con Ucrania, e implícitamente, la de que España y Ucrania son países comparables en cuanto a la incidencia de una infección como la neumonía), para ver si convence a alguien.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por cierto, las fotos sacadas de aquí:
> 
> *FEMEN's latest protest*
> 
> Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Photo - FEMEN's latest protest



Buenísimas.


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

Aqui nadie hablo de cerrar el hilo, ni se ha dicho que carezca de sentido.
Yo pienso seguir aportando datos mientras vemos como se desarrolla la historia, no podemos omitir que segun los graficos de datos oficiales la epoca de mayor incidencia es febrero marzo.
Eso no quita que me ria de los politicos y sus maniobras, un dia plantean pandemia con estado de emergencia, y dos dias despues no hay motivo de preocupacion, estamos mejor que otros años, y bla bla bla.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> A mi si que me ha dado el Siroco, sobre todo después de ver estas fotos:
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ¿que te has propuesto cargarte el hilo? a mi me parece un tema muy serio cómo para ponerse con esas bobadas. ¿Que eres un jovenzuelo enervado?
> ...


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Y yo voy a decir lo de siempre, es lo que me importa.

En Ucrania hay más de un millón de afectados por no se sabe qué y más de 50.000 hospitalizados en diez días, Eslovaquia ha cerrado fronteras, y Bielorrusia los colegios.

Y en España: NI UNA PALABRA


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> A ver, que Ziberan es o parece un INTOXICADOR. Repasa los últimos mensajes, lo que le digo y cómo me responde, y lo verás.
> 
> Por si alguien no lo ve: está repitiendo machaconamente una falacia (la de comparar España con Ucrania, e implícitamente, la de que España y Ucrania son países comparables en cuanto a la incidencia de una infección como la neumonía), para ver si convence a alguien.



A mi quien me parece un intoxicador eres tu. No me vuelvas a escribir por privado que no vas a tener respuesta después de ver tu actitud.


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> A mi quien me parece un intoxicador eres tu. No me vuelvas a escribir por privado que no vas a tener respuesta después de ver tu actitud.



Muchas gracias, no es muy habitual ver gente así.

Pero no te líes por mí, que si ya tengo en mi lista de ignorados al otro, ahora pondré a éste.

Son gente que viene a un hilo que no les interesa, pero lo machacan hasta destrozarlo. Ni caso, lista de ignorados, y un foro maravilloso.


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Aqui nadie hablo de cerrar el hilo, ni se ha dicho que carezca de sentido.
> Yo pienso seguir aportando datos mientras vemos como se desarrolla la historia, no podemos omitir que segun los graficos de datos oficiales la epoca de mayor incidencia es febrero marzo.
> Eso no quita que me ria de los politicos y sus maniobras, un dia plantean pandemia con estado de emergencia, y dos dias despues no hay motivo de preocupacion, estamos mejor que otros años, y bla bla bla.



Yo tampoco claudicaria tan pronto

Pero dos cosas tenemos que tenerlas en cuenta.

1- Lo del Moshe me suena a señuelo perfecto para ridiculizar a los que NOS apoyamos en ello.
2- Las cifras de afectados o muertos que nos llegan, dejan de ser lo relevantes que podian parecer en un principio.

En una partida de ajedrez, si pierdes a la reina, tienes que buscar otros recursos diferentes a los que pensabas utilizar cuando empezaste la partida, sobre todo, si pensabas utilizar la reina. Y esto, es pura estrategia.

Habra que encontrar infomracion mas relevante la respecto.

En menos de dos semanas empieza la campaña de vacunacion en nuestro pais, creo que tambien Francia, Alemania, etc

Quizas en cuanto esten todos vacunaditos, empieza a saltar la alarma de nuevo y aparezaca el Moshe degollado en una cuneta. No lo se.

De lo que no me cabe ninguna duda, es que hay alguin detras de todo esto. Ya que si lo del Moshe es un bulo, alguien muy importante lo ha puesto ahi.

PD: Tened en cuenta estimados conforeros, que como ya he dicho esta tarde, hoy me encuentro especialmente cinico y cachondo. Quizas sea una medida de reflejo psiquico defensivo para no caer en la paranoia, o quizas tan solo un efecto secundario.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (9 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Oráculo de Occidente dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pero a tí que mosca te ha picado?? :
> ...


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Serenidad conforeros! 

Me atreveria a decir que el hilo ha entrado en crisis :ouch:

no perdamos el norte por que nos hayan metido un gol!


----------



## Heras (9 Nov 2009)

A ver:

1º Dejar de discutir de una vez que parecéis todos niños.ienso:ienso: 


2º Esta claro que para mi lo que mas me escama es el *silencio* de los medios ya que estén matando a todos con un arma bacteriológica o sean enfermos de otro tipo de enfermedades comunes el fin seria que nos entrase miedo a todos y nos vacunáramos ¿no?, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo con esto, PERO NO PUEDEN METERNOS EL MIEDO SI NO NOS LO DICEN. 


Sea cualquiera de las dos razones ( que no descarto ninguna de ellas) sigo sin entender el silencio de los medios, lo normal seria aprovechar para meter miedo a toda la EU. A ver si alguien tiene una respuesta a esto.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (9 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Serenidad conforeros!
> 
> Me atreveria a decir que el hilo ha entrado en crisis :ouch:
> 
> no perdamos el norte por que nos hayan metido un gol!



El hilo ha sido llevado artificialmente a una crisis.

A mi al menos no me han metido ningún gol.


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> A ver:
> 
> 1º Dejar de discutir de una vez que parecéis todos niños.ienso:ienso:
> 
> ...



Por lo pronto, mi ignorante y largamente lavadito cerebrito, no es capaz de conocer la estrategia que se llevan entre manos.

Quizas no tengan tanta prisa?

Quizas prefieran que nos hagamos una montaña de nieve psicotica y luego nos vengan con la vacuna diciendo... va, remangate la camisa que no pasa nada hombre.

Un poco de humor al estilo Ucranianas no nos iria mal, para despejar la mente 

Saben aquell que diu...


----------



## Heras (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Garrapatez dijo:
> 
> 
> > A mi si que me ha dado el Siroco, sobre todo después de ver estas fotos:
> ...


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> El hilo ha sido llevado artificialmente a una crisis.
> 
> A mi al menos no me han metido ningún gol.



si la intencion del hilo es la de alertar sobre un sospechosa operacion tras la venenosa vacuna, obviamente, le han metido un gol AL hilo.


----------



## victor1105 (9 Nov 2009)

No se si me fallan los calculos pero en un país de 40millones de habitantes con esperanza de vida de 80 años pueden fallecer hasta 40000 personas al mes sin tener pandemia. Me parece mucho .... a lo mejor he calculado mal.


----------



## Gliese (9 Nov 2009)

Estos son datos de mortalidad a nivel mundial, lo posteo para comparar Ucrania con España, si a alguien le interesa me lo dice para subirlo.
XDDDDD, no es para tirarnos los trastos a la cabeza sino para manejarnos con los poco que tenemos a nuestra disposicion.




Si no se ve descargar de aqui:

http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5307/ziberan2.png

De la web del Ministerio ucraniano se desprende que los problemas con las enfermedades pulmonares se repiten todos los años. Practicamente se declaran cuarentenas en colegios con periodicidad, he mirado hasta 2005 y este es un tema recurrente.
Siendo asi las cosas no sorprende que ante un virus/bacteria o lo que sea, medianamente "fuerte" y facil de transmitir, nos encontremos situaciones como la que estamos viendo.

Edito: ignoro porque sale tan pequeña, mirenlo en el enlace


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (9 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Estos son datos de mortalidad a nivel mundial, lo posteo para comparar Ucrania con España, si a alguien le interesa me lo dice para subirlo.
> XDDDDD, no es para tirarnos los trastos a la cabeza sino para manejarnos con los poco que tenemos a nuestra disposicion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 17412
> ...



Se ven como el culo del Garrapatez, edit please.


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> A mi quien me parece un intoxicador eres tu. No me vuelvas a escribir por privado que no vas a tener respuesta después de ver tu actitud.




¿¿?? ¿De qué me hablas? Ziberan es un intoxicador o debunker. Y tú un nosequé por decir que no te escriba más por privado, porque haya denunciado públicamente a Ziberan.

Malo es que no veas lo que hace Ziberan, pero peor está que saltes con esas.



Ziberan dijo:


> Muchas gracias, no es muy habitual ver gente así.
> 
> Pero no te líes por mí, que si ya tengo en mi lista de ignorados al otro, ahora pondré a éste.
> 
> Son gente que viene a un hilo que no les interesa, pero lo machacan hasta destrozarlo. Ni caso, lista de ignorados, y un foro maravilloso.



Sí, yo fui uno de los que te defendió de quien te dijo "iros a tomar por culo tú y Putin". ¿Cómo cambian las cosas, eh? ¿Dejará de ser "gente guay" el Oráculo de Occidente si un día te dice que eres un intoxicador?


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Estos son datos de mortalidad a nivel mundial, lo posteo para comparar Ucrania con España, si a alguien le interesa me lo dice para subirlo.
> XDDDDD, no es para tirarnos los trastos a la cabeza sino para manejarnos con los poco que tenemos a nuestra disposicion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 17412
> ...



Pues yo la verdad no lo leo


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (9 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Mira tío te pongas como te pongas, las fotos de las tías son noticia hoy en Ukrania, y mira por donde a lo mejor también lo son también mañana en España, lamentablemente o afortunadamente eso te lo dejo escoger a ti.
> 
> Me parece muy relevante y por eso lo traigo aquí como todas las noticias que veo que son significativas de lo que está pasando, porque te guste o no esas manifestaciones consiguen que la prensa se interese y si no fíjate en la orda de reporteros gráficos que hay en la última foto.
> 
> ...



No vendría mal que pusieses el contexto de la noticia.

A mí particularmente por el contenido de las fotos, mas que activismo anti-vacuna, me parece que una agencia de "señoritas de compañía" estan aprovechando la noticia para hacerse publicidad. No digo que sea así, es lo que parece por las poses de las modelos.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Estos son datos de mortalidad a nivel mundial, lo posteo para comparar Ucrania con España, si a alguien le interesa me lo dice para subirlo.
> XDDDDD, no es para tirarnos los trastos a la cabeza sino para manejarnos con los poco que tenemos a nuestra disposicion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 17414
> ...



5 veces mas enfermedades respiratorias que aqui?

Estos tios respiran azufre?


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Gliese (10 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> 5 veces mas enfermedades respiratorias que aqui?
> 
> Estos tios respiran azufre?



8: Dale una mirada al apartado de tuberculosis :8::8: 11 contra 297 :´(

Son datos de hace unos años, pero de momento no encontre comparativas mas actualizadas.


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (10 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Ya me hice eco de la noticia original a los 10 minutos de que estuviese pasando esta tarde, a modo de breaking news:
> 
> Aquí mi permalink con la foto original de *Reuters*
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, se me pasó el link, de todas formas parece lo que parece...

Aunque esta vez las apariencias engañan.

*MOVIMIENTO FEMEN*

SOMOS EL MOVIMIENTO DE MUJERES

Nos unimos a las jóvenes basándose en los principios de la conciencia social y el activismo, intelectual y cultural de desarrollo.
Somos conscientes de los valores europeos de libertad, igualdad y desarrollo integral de una persona independientemente del género.
Construimos una imagen nacional de la feminidad, la maternidad y la belleza basados en la experiencia de Euro-Athlantic los movimientos de mujeres.
Hemos creado la marca nuevos estándares del movimiento civil en Ucrania.
Hemos desarrollado nuestra propia forma de autodefensa civil, la expresión sobre la base de valor, la creatividad, la eficiencia y shock.
Se demuestra que los movimientos civiles puedan influir en la opinión pública y presionar a los intereses de un grupo objetivo. 
Tenemos la intención de convertirse en el mayor y el movimiento feminista más influyente en Europa. 


NUESTRA MISIÓN 


La misión de la "Femen" Movimiento es crear las condiciones más favorables para las mujeres jóvenes a unirse en un grupo social con la idea general de la ayuda mutua y la responsabilidad social, ayudando a revelar los talentos de cada miembro del Movimiento.


NUESTRAS METAS


Para reaccionar y la influencia de los problemas sociales agudos de la sociedad ucraniana, especialmente aquellos que tocan directamente a los intereses de las Mujeres de Ucrania. 
Para contrarrestar activamente las tendencias negativas que ponen en peligro la salud física y mental de la comunidad ucraniana mujeres.
Informar a la sociedad de los problemas que las mujeres de Ucrania y de los problemas.
Para desarrollar el liderazgo, integracióncualidades llectual y moral de las mujeres jóvenes en Ucrania.
Para crear la imagen de Ucrania, el país con grandes oportunidades para las mujeres.
Para establecer de cooperación con otras organizaciones internacionales de mujeres para llevar a cabo los grandes programas internacionales en el territorio de Ucrania.


NUESTRAS ACCIONES


*Metro - Movimiento - Vida*: La acción conjunta con las autoridades de Kiev de metro dirigirse principalmente a mejorar la imagen de la clandestinidad. 

*No hay agua en el Tap - Me lavo en Maydan*: Acción contra el corte de agua caliente offs en los albergues de Kiev. 

*Ucrania no es un burdel*: El programa nacional destinado a luchar contra el turismo sexual en Ucrania. 

*Una carta a la Ministra*: El llamamiento a las autoridades gubernamentales con las demandas de imponer sanciones contra el turismo sexual en Ucrania en el nivel de la legislación.

*Bromuro de Deactivción de Acción*: El piquete frente a la Embajada de la República turca. Ciudadano turco son los turistas sexuales más activas en nuestro país.

*Juegos sucios*: La acción contra los pre-término las elecciones parlamentarias en Ucrania.

*Civil Acción Solidaria Un rescate de boyas*: La acción en apoyo de los marineros ucranianos secuestrados por piratas de Somalia.

*No hay juegos más, señor Gainer*: La acción dentro de los marcos de los Sex Tourtism programa de lucha contra celebró en el Servicio de Seguridad Nacional de Oconstrucción de la ficina y centrado en el ciudadano de los EE.UU., el Sr. David Gainer, el organizador del sexo-viaja a Ucrania. Había una carta enviada a la Oficina de Relaciones Exteriores y el Consulado con las demandas para iniciar la investigación y la deportación del hombre.


----------



## Nar-- (10 Nov 2009)

a mi lo que me llama la atención es como se esta cebando con Swaziland

Y vacunas las llevan todas, tienen niveles de uso de condones que parece no estan mal, pero despues ni una pastillita contra la malaria.

Google Traductor


----------



## Lladó (10 Nov 2009)

Vuelvo a poner el gráfico que puso Gliese ayer, representando y comparando los casos de los últimos años de Gripe/ARI/SARS (por cada 10.000 habitantes):







En 2009 está siendo igualito que todos los años anteriores, sin duda.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Nar-- dijo:


> a mi lo que me llama la atención es como se esta cebando con Swaziland
> 
> Y vacunas las llevan todas, tienen niveles de uso de condones que parece no estan mal, pero despues ni una pastillita contra la malaria.
> 
> Google Traductor



Anda que con el SIDA, ahi no necesitan vacunas contra la gripe A, no tiene defensas ni para espantarse las moscas.

Durante esta ultima semana con la multitud de informacion que he leido en este hilo, me ha venido a la cabeza lo que dijo el Papa, creo que fue le Papa no? que con los condones no iban a evitar el contagio del SIDA (mira que no tengo nada que ver con la iglesia pero...) alomejor lo decia con algun tipo de ironia al respecto no?


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner el gráfico que puso Gliese ayer, representando y comparando los casos de los últimos años de Gripe/ARI/SARS (por cada 10.000 habitantes):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Sin duda, clavaditos.

De todas maneras, el tal Golubchikov, decia que cada año habia 8 millones de casos en Ucrania de gripes y "resfriados".

No se yo si es la OMS que cuenta a los resfriados como griposos o es el Golubchikov que coloca a los resfriados como griposos.

El tiempo nos dira, pero me recuerdan al recuento de manifestantes entre diferentes partidos en este pais.

En que año fue que les cortaron el gas?

No han tardado demasiado en pagar la factura esta vez, te imaginas todos esos griposos encima sin calefaccion?

Se les enferma el 50% de la poblacion!


----------



## Nar-- (10 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner el gráfico que puso Gliese ayer, representando y comparando los casos de los últimos años de Gripe/ARI/SARS (por cada 10.000 habitantes):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aquí no pasa nada cicrculen circulen, Baxter no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Por cierto,

Andrei Lubenskiy, decia que se estan remitiendo los casos de gripe y que hay menos hospitalizados. En la grafica, tambien vemos altibajos importantes.

Sin duda, la peor epoca es en febrero y si esa grafica muestra datos reales, en enero-febrero (creo que se decia por ahi que la vacuna debe inocularse unos 3 meses antes, uighh justito a tiempo) esto se sale d ela grafica.

Se supone que esto lo saben los Ucranianos tan bien como lo sabemos nosotros. No estaria mal darles un buen susto ahora, para que se vacunen y "no" enfemen en febrero 

Aunque viendo agunas noticias que nos han llegado estos dias, los Ucranianos dicen mas bien que pinchazo tu vieja, que con nosotros no acabó Chernobil, lo va a hacer un resfriado de mierda.

Me gustaria ver cual es la aceptacion de la vacuna...

Tendran que obligarles o no tendranq ue obligarles?


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

*...*

Pero que impacientes que sois!!

Hay que esperar más o menos 2 semanas para ver si nos la han metido dobladaa o no... 

De todas formas 1millon de pachuchos en 10 dias me parecen muchisimos para un país de 46 millones de habitantes...

Pero claro hoy en dia para vender vacunas el dedo se utiliza tanto que DEDO+ALARMA+DEDO+ALARMA+VECINO MUERTO+DEDO+ALARMA = cientos de miles de paranoicos...

El tema más interesante son los "hospitalizados" pero no podemos saber porque los han hospitalizados...

De todas formas la "gripe" este año según el gráfico que mostrais esta teniendo un comportamiento anormal, pero tan rapido sube , tan rapido bajará, hara que hace balance dentro de bastante tiempo

Y por ultimo la mortalidad es anormalmente baja.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Lo de la mortalida era esperado afortunadamente, recordemos que la gripe A es un "resfriado" de mierda 

El caso es que si esa grafica es cierta, el indice de enfermos o lo que quieren hacer creer a los Ucranianos, es que es anormalmente alto por lo que mas les vale pincharse o en enero se paraliza el pais.

Les convenceran?


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Nar-- dijo:


> Aquí no pasa nada cicrculen circulen, Baxter no tiene nada que ver.



POr cierto el gráfico actualmente, sino me equivoco se sale del limite ya que hay 217 casos por cada 10.000 habitantes, algo totalmente anormal comparado con otros años


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Estad antetos a ese gráfico, ya que estamos por 217 casos por cada 10.000 por tanto se SALE de la gráfica..

Aunque no se que validez puede tener ese gáfico. NI de que pagina la sacais, pero la proxima actualizacion batimos record


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> POr cierto el gráfico actualmente, sino me equivoco se sale del limite ya que hay 217 casos por cada 10.000 habitantes, algo totalmente anormal comparado con otros años



Sip, 1 millon entre 46 sale a eso...

Bueno, el menda se va al sobre.

Mañana tendremos mas informacion o desinformacion por aqui.

Saludos


----------



## Gliese (10 Nov 2009)

Prepararsus, porque Bielorusia asoma la patita :

La gripe porcina en Belarús: el desarrollo de la situación 
09,11 / / 14:20 / / Salud 09,11 / / 14:20 / / Salud 

"...Después que el Presidente intervino en la situación, el Ministerio de Salud, finalmente se dignó a describir la situación social en torno a la gripe porcina en Belarús.. Sí, y sólo en términos generales. 
Al igual, han muerto de gripe porcina, pero aún así murió de neumonía. 
¿Y qué tipo de neumonía, que es impotente nuestra medicina?
La respuesta a esta pregunta el Ministerio de Salud no la da..."

Un reportero deja caer esto sin mas ......

Y luego aparece esto otro colgado en varias web del pais :

*Documento secreto: bielorusos mueren de neumonía, complicada por la gripe porcina*

Los doctores del informe al Ministerio de Salud, dicen que alrededor de diez personas han muerto de neumonía en Minsk, que se ha convertido en una complicación de la gripe A (H1N1). 

A disposición de los periodistas tiene un informe médico sobre el hecho de que la causa de la muerte de dos personas 27 y 36 años (murió en un día) fue la neumonía. Sin embargo, en las muestras de tejido de los muertos se "detectó ARN de la gripe A (H1N1) de la especie porcina». 

La historia de la muerte del hombre de 27 años es la siguiente. Inicialmente se trataba de una alta temperatura diagnosticada por los hospitales de distrito, fue tratado en casa, pero después de unos días estaba en el hospital, donde murió el 26 de octubre. 

La dificultad es que la conclusión acerca de la muerte es sólo el primer paso en la prueba de la muerte por el virus y, como subrayó la fuente, permite que los funcionarios no hagan nada, para aclarar la infección mixta, y así sucesivamente.

Para firmar que la muerte se debe a la gripe A (H1N1), es necesario el diagnóstico anatomopatológico , los estudios histológicos, que son capaces de demostrar que la naturaleza de la neumonía esta asociada con el virus A (H1N1). Funcionarios médicos pueden argumentar que el diagnóstico de la influenza es el fondo, y no la causa de las complicaciones, y será formalmente correcto.

Ningún médico tiene información sobre aproximadamente diez casos confirmados virológicamente de muertes debidas a la gripe A (H1N1). Él dice: "La neumonía, a que se refiere, es una complicación de la gripe A (H1N1), no bacteriana, y se asocia con daño a los vasos sanguíneos.

En términos sencillos, una persona enferma se asfixia, no puede respirar, se la envió a la ventilación mecánica, pero muere, la enfermedad se desarrolla de tres a cuatro días. 

Nuestra fuente observa un marcado aumento en la incidencia de neumonía en Belarús, y Minsk. Argumenta que la mortalidad actual de esta enfermedad es mucho más altas que las normales para esta época del año.
En cuidados intensivos - un gran número de pacientes con neumonía. ¿Son la prueba del virus A (H1N1), no puede hablar.

Sigue en el enlace :

Google Translate


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> *Documento secreto: bielorusos mueren de neumonía, complicada por la gripe porcina*



charter97.org no es mas que un panfleto yanqui de propaganda anti-bielorusia.

... y hoy nos sacan de la chistera un documento secreto" 

Toda este ilusionisno nos llega de la misma orilla del Atlántico.


----------



## Gliese (10 Nov 2009)

Lo del grafico tiene miga, porque el gobierno da la voz de alarma y toma medidas drasticas, que no se habian tomado nunca (ver grafica 1999-2000), hace una semana 31-10-2009




A raiz de eso le llueven cachetazos hasta en el carnet de identidad. El siguiente grafico lo publican hoy al mediodia  , y digamos que les salva la papeleta. Poco despues de publicarlo comienzan los discursos de yanosestamosrecuperandismo. 




No nos queda mas remedio que esperar los proximos acontecimientos.ienso:


----------



## Gliese (10 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> charter97.org no es mas que un panfleto yanqui de propaganda anti-bielorusia.
> 
> ... y hoy nos sacan de la chistera un documento secreto"
> 
> Toda este ilusionisno nos llega de la misma orilla del Atlántico.



Pues vete preparando porque pinta para otras tantas paginas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Nov 2009)

Aquí no va a pasar nada.
Se acercan las navidades y ningún gobierno va a ser tan idiota de crear una mega-alarma de nada, ya que se destroza la economía de un país, reduciendo las ventas y el consumismo.
Es una campaña de media intensidad metiendo miedo-psicológico para unos fines que desconocemos.
Hay que abstraerse, mirar desde lejos y ver que después de Reyes hay elecciones.
El tema del gas, y seguramente alguna otra cosa que desconocemos de la que nunca sabremos nada.
No os hagais pajas mentales. Ni infección ni nada.
1.000.000 de SUPUESTOS infectados, nada más.

Esto es lo que ha ocurrido en España, así se recuentan los casos, pura adivinación:

"Cambio en el sistema de información sobre los casos de gripe A/ H1N1 en situación de pandemia en fase 6 Martes, 28 de julio de 2009-18.00
El Pleno del Consejo Interterritorial del Sistema Nacional de Salud, reunido el 22 de julio de 2009, en consonancia con las recomendaciones dadas por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), a partir de la fase 6 de la pandemia, ha decidido cambiar el sistema de información sobre el número de casos de afectados por el virus de la gripe A/ H1N1. A partir de ahora se informará sobre la evolución de la pandemia mediante el cálculo de tasas estimadas en lugar de ofrecer el número de casos.

El Ministerio informará del número de casos por 100.000 habitantes (lo que se denomina tasa), en lugar de informar sobre el número de casos totales.Estos datos estarán disponibles semanalmente, todos los viernes, en la página web del Ministerio de Sanidad y Política Social (Ministerio de Sanidad y Política Social) 

En la fase en la que nos encontramos ya no es tan importante saber cuántos casos totales se producen, como conocer las características de algunos de ellos para poder seguir estudiando las características de la infección.

Sólo es necesario identificar y confirmar algunos casos (no todos). Esto se consigue a través de la Red de Médicos Centinelas (*). Con esta red además podemos ver la tendencia de la infección. 
Sólo es necesario tomar muestras de algunos casos para seguir monitorizando las características del virus. 
Sólo es necesario confirmar el diagnóstico mediante prueba de laboratorio en algunos pacientes concretos: aquéllos muy graves o en los brotes cuando pueden afectar a una población de riesgo 
Ya no es significativo el estudio e identificación de contactos. "

Nadie quiere cerrar el hilo es interesante.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Nov 2009)

Por si a alguien le interesa, esta tarde en el programa de Catalunya Radio 102.8 FM "El Secret" que se emite de 16:00h a 19:00h, Hablará sobre la Gripe A al Doctora-Monja Teresa Forcades.


----------



## Lladó (10 Nov 2009)

Curioso que un medio de información occidental recoja rumores de esta índole:



> He is not worried because he heard that the Ministry of Health has taken a somewhat unusual step. *"They sprayed the city,"* he explained, *"with the necessary products."*



Flu fears and rumours paralyze Ukraine - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Vis (10 Nov 2009)

Yushchenko said that the course of the flu epidemic in Ukraine is similar to that seen in Russia, Germany, Austria, and other countries.

"However, in Ukraine the panic is ten times greater and the rush a hundred times greater," he said.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Yushchenko: Ukraine has enough medicines to treat flu patients


Qué cabrito el presi :8: y dice que siendo una "epidemia normal" el pánico es diez veces mayor... ehhhienso:ienso: ::CABRÓN si lo has causado tú!!


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Curioso que un medio de información occidental recoja rumores de esta índole:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu fears and rumours paralyze Ukraine - The Globe and Mail



Esta interesante este link, y sus enlaces al final de la pagina...

ienso:


----------



## Vis (10 Nov 2009)

esto se puede entender como una amenaza ??:fiufiu: OMS. Se ve que no han conseguido el efecto deseado y van a volver a insistir con una nueva oleada más bestia para conseguir que se vacuna la gente de una puta vez 



Head of the WHO international mission Jukka Pukkila has forecast that Ukraine could face a second, longer wave of the epidemic of A/H1N1 flu.

"We really are facing the virus of A/H1N1 flu… We have overcome the peak of the wave [of the epidemic in Ukraine]… The country should be ready for the fact that we could face a [new] wave of the epidemic that could last for several weeks or even several months," he said a meeting of the WHO mission with Ukrainian President Viktor Yuschenko in Kyiv on Nov. 9.

At the same time, the WHO representative said "it is extremely hard to foresee the further development of the epidemic in Ukraine, as in other countries of the world."

According to Pukkila, the experience obtained by Ukraine during its fight against the epidemic is important for other countries.

"This result is important not only for Ukraine but for all other regions too. People of all countries are watching what is taking place in the country. The experience will help them to improve the response [to flu outbreaks] in their own countries," he said.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - WHO: Ukraine could face second, longer bout of A/H1N1 flu


----------



## Vis (10 Nov 2009)

Vis dijo:


> People of all countries are watching what is taking place in the country.



se me había pasado esto por alto. Qué fuerte :8: Que digan eso, Gente de TODOS los países pendiente de Ucrania. Por lo visto conocen el foro, porque en los medios...


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Esto es lo que ha ocurrido en España, así se recuentan los casos, pura adivinación:
> 
> "Cambio en el sistema de información sobre los casos de gripe A/ H1N1 en situación de pandemia en fase 6 Martes, 28 de julio de 2009-18.00
> El Pleno del Consejo Interterritorial del Sistema Nacional de Salud, reunido el 22 de julio de 2009, en consonancia con las recomendaciones dadas por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), a partir de la fase 6 de la pandemia, ha decidido cambiar el sistema de información sobre el número de casos de afectados por el virus de la gripe A/ H1N1. A partir de ahora se informará sobre la evolución de la pandemia *mediante el cálculo de tasas estimadas en lugar de ofrecer el número de casos*.
> ...




En efecto, que alguien me explique cómo se puede hacer una estimación si no contabilizas casos reales.

Es como si te dan un problema sin variables y te piden un resultado, puedes poner el resultado que te de la gana:

Problema: Tenemos una epidemia de gripe A, no sabemos cuánta gente está muriendo, pero nuestros médicos centinelas dicen que hay muertos por síntomas de gripe A. Cuántos infectados por gripe A tenemos en España?

Respuestas posibles: 1). Ninguno 2). 200 millones 3) Los que te salgan de los huevos. 

Todas las respuestas son un 10 en el examen, un gran paso para la fe y un gran retroceso para la ciencia.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Vis dijo:


> esto se puede entender como una amenaza ??:fiufiu: OMS. Se ve que no han conseguido el efecto deseado y van a volver a insistir con una nueva oleada más bestia para conseguir que se vacuna la gente de una puta vez
> 
> 
> 
> Head of the WHO international mission Jukka Pukkila has forecast that Ukraine could face a second, longer wave of the epidemic of A/H1N1 flu.



Sin novedad, las amenazas son la estrategia comercial normal de la OMS. Las llevan profiriendo desde Mayo:

AFP: WHO warns of swine flu pandemic's second wave

 WHO warns govts of second swine flu wave

WHO chief warns of second wave of H1N1

Swine flu: the worst is yet to come in autumn, warns Alan Johnson

WHO warns of second biggest wave of swine flu

Esta organización mafiosa debería ser disuelta.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

Vis dijo:


> se me había pasado esto por alto. Qué fuerte :8: Que digan eso, Gente de TODOS los países pendiente de Ucrania. Por lo visto conocen el foro, porque en los medios...



Buenos días a todos. Y es cierto, mirar el mapa de visitas de mi blog, ya me he vuelto "internacional"... bueno, de América latina sí me venían visitas, pero es que ahora...

*Mapa de Visitas*


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Para los ¿Listos?... No ha sido sencillo encontrar la información, pero si queréis, ahora abriré un hilo para que os podáis decir lo cortitos que sois entre vosotros, y no deis más el tostón en éste (más que nada porque aquí hay gente seria).

Por cierto, en el enlace, podéis encontrar datos de todos los meses del año/s.

“…According to the Ukrainian Center of influenza and respiratory Health of Ukraine last week (5.03.07-11.03.07) observed a significant (at 42.7%) reduced the incidence of ARI, the incidence among children decreased by 33.5%. The most significant decline is observed in mm. Dnipropetrovsk, Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kyiv. As of March 12 in any of the control cities exceeded the epidemic threshold is not observed. Last week 389 cases were hospitalized. The level of morbidity from influenza and ARI this year does not exceed the limits of long-term data.”

“Announcement of the situation with the disease of influenza and respiratory
According to the analysis of the incidence of influenza and respiratory control population in 10 cities Ukrainian Center of influenza and acute respiratory infections (UTSHHRI) Ministry of Health of Ukraine for 4 weeks of the year (22.01.07-28.01.07) saw an increase in morbidity compared with the previous week at 7.5% among children under 14 years - to 9.31%.
Total 44,835 sick persons, the share of children among the patients is 48.5%. Among the patients - children age: 0-2 years - 23.5% 3-6 years - 36.4%, 7-14 years - 40%. 267 people hospitalized, including 218 children. Fatalities have been reported.”

Google Vertaling

Y alguna cosita más para aquellos que creen que viven en una potencia mundial…

Indicadores de la OMS en relación a España:

Core Health Indicators (ES)

Indicadores de la OMS en relación a Ucrania:

Core Health Indicators (ES)

Una tabla de la OMS donde se pueden comparar entre otras cosas el número de camas por habitante.

WHO | WHOSIS | Search[Indicator].[HSR].Members

Y ahora a molestar a otra parte. En cualquier caso a los insolentes no os contestaré.
Un saludo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

El infiltrado de la OMS empieza a insultar?

Es la mejor reacción que este troll de las farmacéuticas nos podía regalar!


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. Y es cierto, mirar el mapa de visitas de mi blog, ya me he vuelto "internacional"... bueno, de América latina sí me venían visitas, pero es que ahora...
> 
> *Mapa de Visitas*



Eso que no es noticia lo de Ucrania, que si no...:ouch:

Es una buena noticia.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> En Ukrania se están poniendo de moda nuevos tipos de mascarillas:



Me la pido Garrapatez


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Señores esto ya está en manos de la OMS, así que a partir de ahora el marketing está en manos de auténticos profesionales.
> 
> Al final el cara-crater y la princesa leia se han dado cuenta de que si no dejaban esto en manos de profesionales se le iba a ir de las manos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si metemos un par de putins en Ucrania, el nuestro y el ruso, se lo rebaten.

Y con un buen convoy de la caballeria rusa, por si se pusieran tontos.


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Vamos a seguir especulando, al menos nos entretendremos, pese a que no lleguemos a ninguna conclusión útil.

Lo único cierto a día de hoy, es que las cifras que nos llegan desde las fuentes oficiales ucranianas, distan mucho de ser las habituales.

¿Las manipulan? puede ser, pero las aceptan desde la OMS: "noticia"
¿Son válidas? se les puede haber ido de las manos o puede ser de verdad algo "natural": "noticia"

¿Dónde están estas "noticias" en los medios nacionales?... "noticia"

¿Qué sabemos? nada.


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Lo vuelvo a poner por si alguno se hace el despistado después...

Para los ¿Listos?... No ha sido sencillo encontrar la información, pero si queréis, ahora abriré un hilo para que os podáis decir lo cortitos que sois entre vosotros, y no deis más el tostón en éste (más que nada porque aquí hay gente seria).

Por cierto, en el enlace, podéis encontrar datos de todos los meses del año/s.

“…According to the Ukrainian Center of influenza and respiratory Health of Ukraine last week (5.03.07-11.03.07) observed a significant (at 42.7%) reduced the incidence of ARI, the incidence among children decreased by 33.5%. The most significant decline is observed in mm. Dnipropetrovsk, Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kyiv. As of March 12 in any of the control cities exceeded the epidemic threshold is not observed. Last week 389 cases were hospitalized. The level of morbidity from influenza and ARI this year does not exceed the limits of long-term data.”

“Announcement of the situation with the disease of influenza and respiratory
According to the analysis of the incidence of influenza and respiratory control population in 10 cities Ukrainian Center of influenza and acute respiratory infections (UTSHHRI) Ministry of Health of Ukraine for 4 weeks of the year (22.01.07-28.01.07) saw an increase in morbidity compared with the previous week at 7.5% among children under 14 years - to 9.31%.
Total 44,835 sick persons, the share of children among the patients is 48.5%. Among the patients - children age: 0-2 years - 23.5% 3-6 years - 36.4%, 7-14 years - 40%. 267 people hospitalized, including 218 children. Fatalities have been reported.”

Google Vertaling

Y alguna cosita más para aquellos que creen que viven en una potencia mundial…

Indicadores de la OMS en relación a España:

Core Health Indicators (ES)

Indicadores de la OMS en relación a Ucrania:

Core Health Indicators (ES)

Una tabla de la OMS donde se pueden comparar entre otras cosas el número de camas por habitante.

WHO | WHOSIS | Search[Indicator].[HSR].Members

Y ahora a molestar a otra parte. En cualquier caso a los insolentes no os contestaré.
Un saludo.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a poner por si alguno se hace el despistado después...
> 
> Para los ¿Listos?... No ha sido sencillo encontrar la información



Sin duda, la informacion que vais poniendo en el hilo, es lo que mejor puede hablar por si solo.

No obstante, insisto en un tema importante. No nos podemos apoyar en datos que no conocemos bien como se construyen. Por supuesto ponerlos aqui para que esten a facil disposicion de cualquiera, pero no usarlos como apoyo y base de toda nuestra "batallita"? (no se ofendan por el diminutivo, pero a quien estamos perjudicando, es un monstruo, el mas grande de ellos)

Insisto en lo de tener ojo con los puntales de apoyo, porque si el puntal no lo hemos construido nosotros mismos, si no que lo hemos encontrado por ahi, un dia nos puede venir su dueño reclamandolo o simplemente demostrarnos el tipo de puntal de mierda que es ya que el mismo lo construyo. No se si me explico con la metafora.

Si basamos todo el esfuerzo aqui hecho en cifras o en Joseph, la misma fuente de cifras nos puede quitar el puntal, ya que ese mensajero probablemente forma parte de la trama y el asunto de la escena de la detencion del Moshe, ojo, por que se nos puede poner en contra y tirar por tierra todo el trabajo de redaccion e investigacion realizado las ultimas semanas incluso, si el espectaculo de la detencion es real. Hollywood tiene muchos recursos y muy convincentes aunque falsos.

Por tanto, aportar noticias, dar punto de vista, pero no sujetarnos demasiado en ello y DUDAR.

Si seguimos en la linea de increpar al conforero de turno con esos apoyos que menciono, el forero increpado vendra con otros datos de otra parte a devolvernos la moneda y no mejoraremos el hilo en absoluto.

Un poco de humor al hilo, tampoco lo viene mal, en serio, aunque personalmente hoy no estoy tan cinico-cachondo como ayer.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Según el *Decreto* del Presidente de Ucrania № 887/2009 de 31.10.09 "En la decisión de la Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa de Ucrania en Octubre 30, 2009" sobre medidas urgentes para garantizar la seguridad nacional en un brote de influenza pandémica en Ucrania "y de acuerdo a las recomendaciones provisionales de la OMS 10/07/2009 "Las infecciones en seres humanos, la pandemia causada por el virus (H1N1) -2009: recomendaciones provisionales actualizada de la vigilancia mundial de la OMS"

НАКАЗУЮ: ORDEN:

1. 1. Aprobar:

1.1. Formulario normalizado para la recogida de datos clínicos de pacientes con una historia de una triada de síntomas: fiebre> 38,5 ° C, tos (o dolor en la garganta) y gaspingly (o trastornos respiratorios) se tratan en la unidad de cuidados intensivos y de recuperación (o muerto) en el cuidado de la salud, independientemente de la titularidad y la subordinación (en adelante - la forma unificada) adjunto.

1.2. Instrucciones para completar el formulario unificado (en lo sucesivo - Reglamento), que se adjunta.

1.3. 1.3. Algoritmo de manejo Temporales los cuerpos de personas que mueren de infección respiratoria viral aguda (en adelante, - el algoritmo), que se adjunta.

2. 2. Ministro de Salud de la República Autónoma de Crimea, los jefes de departamentos (oficinas centrales) de Kiev de salud regional, y las administraciones estatales de la ciudad de Sebastopol, los jefes de los servicios de salud independientemente de la titularidad y la subordinación:

2.1. Asegúrese de que el período de Epidemiología del descontento de las infecciones respiratorias agudas virales en la ejecución de las actividades de la salud y la forma de un algoritmo unificado.

3. Regional (Kiev y la ciudad de Sebastopol) centro de información de análisis de las estadísticas médicas para enviar llenarse de conformidad con las directrices uniformes forma electrónica a la gestión del Departamento y de control de calidad de los servicios médicos del Ministerio de Salud (grynevych@moz.gov.ua).

4. . Control de la aplicación de una orden del Viceministro de VG pobres

Міністр Ministro


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Sólo podemos basarnos en cifras "oficiales", es lo que he intentado hacer desde el principio.

Como poder, yo puedo opinar cualquier barbaridad (como ya se está haciendo), pero la noticia parte de la base de que sin las noticias oficiales, este hilo no existiría. ¿o no?

Si después resulta que han manipulado las cifras, la noticia tendrá más relevancia si cabe.

Hay que centrarse en lo único que tenemos: "cifras", y podemos seguir diciendo (que no está mal) todo aquello que se nos pase por la cabeza. Cada cual, según su nivel de información e inteligencia, sabrá qué tomar en serio y qué no.


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Según el *Decreto* del Presidente de Ucrania № 887/2009 de 31.10.09 "En la decisión de la Seguridad Nacional y el Consejo de Defensa de Ucrania en Octubre 30, 2009" sobre medidas urgentes para garantizar la seguridad nacional en un brote de influenza pandémica en Ucrania "y de acuerdo a las recomendaciones provisionales de la OMS 10/07/2009 "Las infecciones en seres humanos, la pandemia causada por el virus (H1N1) -2009: recomendaciones provisionales actualizada de la vigilancia mundial de la OMS"
> 
> НАКАЗУЮ: ORDEN:
> 
> ...



Es bastante más selectivo que el Español (18 diferentes). Si alguien no lo ha visto que me lo diga y lo busco


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Es bastante más selectivo que el Español (18 diferentes). Si alguien no lo ha visto que me lo diga y lo busco



Busca y postea, please.


----------



## Condotiero007 (10 Nov 2009)

El porcentage de muertes sigue estando entorno al 0,015 % ...incluso mas bajo que el de una gripe normal y corriente... si es verdad es que el nivel de infectados es brutal.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Sólo podemos basarnos en cifras "oficiales", es lo que he intentado hacer desde el principio.



Tú de qué vas tío? 

Si las "cifras oficiales" del sector inmobiliario y bancario hubiesen sido ciertas burbuja.info no existiría.

Te pagan las farmacéuticas por desinformar?

Aquí *lo unico que vale es la definición de la enfermedad y su diagnóstico* ... definición en base a síntomas que PRESENTAN TODOS LOS ENFERMOS DE CUALQUIER DOLENCIA -- DIAGNÓSTICO QUE SE HACE A DEDO sin las pruebas microbiológicas necesarias.

Todo lo demás es marear la perdiz.


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Busca y postea, please.



No lo encuentro… lo seguiré buscando, pero te dejo un adelanto interesante (en Agosto ya eran 9 los protocolos) Y los resfriados: Gripe A.

EuropaSur - Nueve protocolos para la Gripe A

Gripe.-Asturias difunde el protocolo de actuación ante la gripe A "donde todas las sospechas se manejarán igual" - 5/08/09 - 1455969 - EcoDiario


----------



## Gliese (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a poner por si alguno se hace el despistado después...
> 
> Para los ¿Listos?... No ha sido sencillo encontrar la información, pero si queréis, ahora abriré un hilo para que os podáis decir lo cortitos que sois entre vosotros, y no deis más el tostón en éste (más que nada porque aquí hay gente seria).
> 
> ...





Ziberan, sin animo de polemizar, y con la intencion de que no nos quedemos con datos erroneos te destaco 2 cosas del mensaje que has posteado.

- Los datos son para 10 ciudades de Ucrania, no contienen la totalidad del pais.

- Los datos son para 1 semana, es decir solo se dan los datos para la semana que se indica en el reporte, y el analisis de incremento-decrecimiento de los casos respecto de la semana anteriror.

El pico en 2006-2007 se dio en la semana 7, tengo esos datos y si interesan luego los posteo, pero estariamos comparando otra vez datos de 10 ciudades (que publicaban antes) con datos totales del pais(2009).

Fue por eso que preferi colocar el grafico con datos oficiales expresados en nº total de casos por cada 10000 habitantes.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

*...*

Es de hace unos dias pero mirad...

""Hungria .- Muertes H1N1 (4) Muertes por VACUNA (1)
Suecia .- Muertes H1N1 (2) Muertes por VACUNA (4) ""

Denuncian las presiones de una farmaceutica por hablar mal de las vacunas

The Budapest Times - Hungary‘s leading English Language source for daily news


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

A por cierto he leido que la gripe en Ucrania ha llegado al pico y que esta bajando tan rápido como ha subido.

De todas formas tneemos que esperar una seman y pico para ver la evolución de la mortandad.. Si no aumenta nos la han metido doblada


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Ziberan, sin animo de polemizar, y con la intencion de que no nos quedemos con datos erroneos te destaco 2 cosas del mensaje que has posteado.
> 
> - Los datos son para 10 ciudades de Ucrania, no contienen la totalidad del pais.
> 
> ...



Claro, y haces bien en decirlo. Así se aclara. El primer párrafo se refiere a la totalidad del país. El segundo a las diez principales ciudades.

En el segundo, cerca del pico de incidencia, las hospitalizaciones ascienden a: 267, cuando con los datos que manejamos actualmente ascienden a 40.000 en un periodo similar. En el primero, son 389.

En el enlace se pueden encontrar todos los datos, pero eso ya se lo dejo a quien quiera más información. Pero hay que no querer ver nada, si no se acepta que estamos hablando de porcentajes absolutamente diferentes, incluso cercanos al 10.000%.

Un saludo.


----------



## cimarrón (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A por cierto he leido que la gripe en Ucrania ha llegado al pico y que esta bajando tan rápido como ha subido.
> 
> De todas formas tneemos que esperar una seman y pico para ver la evolución de la mortandad.. Si no aumenta nos la han metido doblada



En cualquier caso, si después de este terrible montaje seguimos creyendo que los virus mutan y matan, nos la han vuelto a meter doblada.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tú de qué vas tío?
> 
> Si las "cifras oficiales" del sector inmobiliario y bancario hubiesen sido ciertas burbuja.info no existiría.
> 
> ...



Putin, nosotros no podemos acceder a comprobar la realidad de la epidemia por medios médicos, eso queda completamente fuera de nuestro alcance. Ya que en eso tenemos las manos atadas, bien está que hagamos un seguimiento de las cifras oficiales ¿que luego hay que usarlas para demostrar que son falsas? estupendo, ya las tendremos bien controladas.

Te pido por favor que pares ya de acusar a Ziberán por tener una opinión distinta de la tuya. Es suficiente con exponer cada cual su parecer y sus datos, lo demás sólo nos lleva a discutir y ponernos de mala leche sin necesidad. También piensa que alguno te podría decir a ti que te esfuerzas en hacer parecer que la epidemia es falsa para defender los intereses rusos (y no digo que sea así).

En realidad nos estamos basando todos en suposiciones y especulaciones a partir de datos que no podemos verificar, hay que asumirlo. Todo termina volviéndose cuestión de creer una cosa o la otra, con apoyos lógicos sí, pero sin tener seguridad de nada.

Volviendo a lo que nos interesa:

*Eslovacos que viajan a Hungría para adquirir la vacuna contra la gripe porcina*



Budapest, noviembre 09, 2009 (BBC Monitoring vía COMTEX) - Existe el hecho de que los eslovacos viajen al norte de Hungría con el fin de comprar la vacuna contra la gripe porcina, lo que provoca colas en algunas farmacias, el tvnoviny.sk servidor escribe hoy.

El Ministerio de Salud de Hungría anunció hoy que la vacuna estaba disponible para todos los extranjeros que muestren la receta válida, dijo la agencia de noticias húngara MTI .

Farmacéuticos húngaros también aceptan las recetas emitidas en el extranjero si están los datos exigidos en ellos.

La vacuna se vende por el precio de mercado no sea un mayor interés en la vacunación de subvenciones para no dañar al presupuesto del seguro de salud, Tamas Horvath, dijo el presidente de la cámara de los farmacéuticos de Hungría.

En septiembre, Eslovaquia decidió comprar un millón de vacunas contra el virus de la gripe A (H1N1). Son para recibirlos a finales de noviembre y principios de diciembre, el diario Pravda Eslovaco ha escrito.

Eslovaquia a cerrado completamente otro de sus pasos fronterizos con Ucrania, Ubľa, el domingo por la epidemia de gripe actual en Ucrania, y sólo queda un único cruce fronterizo que permanecerá abierto para los coches en Vyšné Nemecké ministro del Interior, Robert Kalinak dijo.

Budapest, dijo hoy que no era la intención de cerrar su frontera con Ucrania, en el que la epidemia de gripe se ha cobrado 140 vidas.

Fuente: agencia de noticias CTK, Praga, en Inglés 1817 GMT 9 09 de noviembre


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Ziberan, sin animo de polemizar, y con la intencion de que no nos quedemos con datos erroneos te destaco 2 cosas del mensaje que has posteado.
> 
> - Los datos son para 10 ciudades de Ucrania, no contienen la totalidad del pais.
> 
> ...



Claro, y haces bien en decirlo. Así se aclara. El primer párrafo se refiere a la "totalidad" del país. El segundo a las diez principales ciudades.

En el segundo, cerca del pico de incidencia anual, las hospitalizaciones ascienden a: 267, cuando con los datos que manejamos actualmente ascienden a 40.000 en un periodo similar. En el primero, son 389.

En el enlace se pueden encontrar todos los datos, pero eso ya se lo dejo a quien quiera más información. Pero hay que no querer ver nada, si no se acepta que estamos hablando de porcentajes absolutamente diferentes, incluso cercanos al 10.000%.

Un saludo.

P.S. En cualquier caso sí os agradecería que prestaseis atención a la lectura, o si no entendéis algo de lo que allí se dice, lo consultarais. 

Por ejemplo dices; "...Los datos son para 1 semana, es decir solo se dan los datos para la semana que se indica en el reporte, y el analisis de incremento-decrecimiento de los casos respecto de la semana anteriror". y el informe recalca esto: " The level of morbidity from influenza and ARI this year does not exceed the limits of long-term data.” Que ya te da suficiente información.

Pero lo dicho, ahí están los enlaces.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Las cifras oficiales os van a marear, para eso están.

Ojalá fuesen tan explícitos y cuidadosos explicando al público sus métodos de diagnóstico. Ocultan lo principal, toda la mierda sigue debajo de esa alfombra de números "mágicos".


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Y putin... te has quedado sin argumentos que se crean ni los más cortitos (los prudentes te tratan con educación). Vete a molestar a otro sitio, gracias.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Y putin... te has quedado sin argumentos que se crean ni los más cortitos (los prudentes te tratan con educación). Vete a molestar a otro sitio, gracias.



Por eso todos te atacan a tí, esbirro de la OMS. 

Mientras tu infundas miedo aquí estaré yo para ponerte el bozal.

¿Por qué ocultas el fraude que se está haciendo con el diagnóstico? 

¿Por que no te esfuerzas en buscar los detalles igual que nos pides que confiemos en las cifras del *gobierno más corrupto de Europa?*


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Del amor al odio hay tan solo un paso.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

* Ex ministro de Salud rumano advierte contra la vacuna *

*Romanian Times*

El ex ministro de Salud de Rumania *Ion Bazac* ha dicho que Rumanía no debe comprar la vacuna de la gripe AH1N1 para los niños que ha sido rechazada por Polonia.

Él quiere que el gobierno haga que los términos de cualquier contrato de la vacuna sean públicos.

Agregó que las autoridades ayer (lunes): "Rumania debe tener especial cuidado con la vacuna para los niños después de la negativa de Polonia a comprar una hecha por un determinado productor, el mismo que se ha ofrecido a Rumanía", según Mediafax.

"El Ministerio de Salud y el gobierno debería volver a analizar la compra. El primer ministro polaco rechazó la petición del productor por *un contrato que establece que el gobierno asume la responsabilidad de los efectos colaterales nocivos de la vacunación*", dijo un comunicado de prensa emitido por el Social Demócrata ayer del partido.

El Ministerio de Salud dijo en respuesta que la vacuna había sido aprobado por la EMEA y Polonia había rechazado los términos del contrato y no el producto en sí.

TEl Ministerio de Salud y el Gobierno han firmado un memorando para la compra de 500.000 dosis de vacuna contra la gripe porcina para los niños entre las edades de seis meses y seis años a partir de Glaxo Smith Kline, Secretario de Estado Adrian Streinu-Cercel dijo el viernes pasado. 

Menos mal que todavía hay gente íntegra.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A por cierto he leido que la gripe en Ucrania ha llegado al pico y que esta bajando tan rápido como ha subido.
> 
> De todas formas tneemos que esperar una seman y pico para ver la evolución de la mortandad.. Si no aumenta nos la han metido doblada



Esto me recuerda a las famosas trampas en la bolsa que tanto se han visto en burbuja.

LA bear trap y la bull trap (creo que era asi), cual sera esa bajada? la bear trap o la bull trap?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

*La Casa de Ucrania en España*

Quiero pediros que leáis lo que me ha escrito el admin de *La Casa de Ucrania en España*:

Esto es lo mas reciente q tenemos de Ucrania de una forera nuestra

Como siempre lo que pasa en Ucrania aquí no llega, llega tarde o no interesa, además cuando informan no hacen un seguimiento como debe ser, y suelo informarme mediante otros medios europeos. 

Mi hermano está allí y dice que la situación es bastante delicada porque nadie sabe realmente la magnitud de esta pandemia, ya no se pueden comprar ni mascarillas. 

La OMS sigue haciendo suposiciones sobre el asunto, en vez de atajarlo y mandar la ayuda que necesiten , ya que parece ser hay bastante personal médico infectado, eso sí, de mandar ayuda que lo hagan mejor que cuando enviaron las vacunas con Baxter. 2134 

*¿Qué podemos hacer desde aquí, desde este foro para divulgar esta información, que llegue a todos los medios?*

Éste fue mi respuesta:

Gracias por la nota informativa. En tanto a tu pregunta, pienso que los más apropiado es hacer lo que recomiendo en mi último vídeo: *Epidemia en Ucrania: Queremos saber la verdad*, y es escribir a todos los medios que se os ocurran un mismo escrito demandando que cubran la noticia y diciendo que resulta escandaloso que no lo hagan. Si quieres hacer una carta abierta para mandarla a los medios, yo también la incluiría en un tema nuevo en mi blog. Tengo cerca de 2.000 visitas diarias, no es mucho pero alguna resonancia tendría. Si al tiempo la mandáis a un buen número de medios de comunicación, tendrán que reaccionar a la presión.

Otra idea es que hagas un vídeo similar al mío para reclamar información, yo lo podría poner en mi *Canal de Youtube* y se esparciría cómo reguero de pólvora.

Para terminar, te pregunto si puedo hacer público éste mail tuyo tal cómo está.

saludos


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Mi hermano está allí y dice que la situación es bastante delicada porque nadie sabe realmente la magnitud de esta pandemia



Una epidemia de verdad a nadie se le pasa desapercibida. Si la epidemia fuese auténtica todo el mundo conocería su magnitud, porque la percibiría a su alrededor en su propia experiencia y sin asistencia de los medios de comunicación. De otro modo ya no sería una epidemia.

Sin embargo en el caso que nos ocupa los medios son una parte imprescindible en la percepción social de esta supuesta nueva enfermedad. Genera su propia dinámica. La gente acude en masa al hospital porque lo dice la televisión solo para ser enviados inmediatamente de vuelta a sus casas.

Estamos antre otra epidemia "asistida" análoga a la del SARS, la gripe aviar, el "West Nile virus", la gripe Mexicana ... etc... etc... un virus que sin el apoyo constante y machacón de los medios pierde toda su corporeidad.

En cuanto se calle en Ucrania la prensa, la radio y la televisión de la OMS nadie notará nada y a nadie se le ocurrirá ir al hospital a ver por qué se le caen los mocos *en invierno y sin calefacción*.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

*...*

Señores, solo hay que esperar, dentro de poco nos vacunan (bueno a quien se deje) y es probable que hablen de este tema.

De todas formas, Ucrania puede ser el ejemplo para el resto del mundo, segun la OMS.

Cerrar escuelas, teatros etc. Vender 30 millones de mascarillas empezando por 1 o 2 euros y acabando con precios de 15 leuros.

Tamiflu a 30 leuros y hasta 150, con un par de millones de cajitas ya estaria bien...

Compra de más vacunas por parte del estado, debido a la demanda...

Vamos que en variaas semanas entre 150-400 millones de euros que recaudan las farmaceuticas solo en nuestro pais. Para todo lo demas mastercard


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Lo que tiene huevos no es sobrevivir a la gripe A sino a un país con el clima de Ucrania y mcuhos hogares sin calefaccion.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Es de hace unos dias pero mirad...
> 
> ""Hungria .- Muertes H1N1 (4) Muertes por VACUNA (1)
> Suecia .- Muertes H1N1 (2) Muertes por VACUNA (4) ""
> ...



Este es uno de los temas importantes.
Dentro de poco empiezan aquí las vacunaciones, sólo hay que tener paciencia y ver que ocurre.
Si alguien quiere empezar a crear una asociación por los afectados de la vacuna de la gripe A, ya puede.


----------



## jgl (10 Nov 2009)

Veo que el hilo ha crecido muchísimo, no tengo tiempo ni de leerlo, pero os quería comentar que hoy comienzan las vacunaciones en España; 

mi cuñada trabaja en un ambulatorio y hoy han decidido en reunión que el personal será vacunado administrativamente, es decir: abrir el vial, tirar el contenido y colocar el sello en la cartilla. punto. 

También me ha comentado que todos los medicamentos y vacunas para esta movida vienen con control de seguimiento exhaustivo desde origen, es decir cada vial y caja lleva sistema de seguimiento individualizado hasta su administración a un paciente en concreto y que el Ministerio lleva la gestión directa de todas las unidades y de los pacientes a los que se administren.

He de irme, voy con prisa.... 

Saludos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> mi cuñada trabaja en un ambulatorio y hoy han decidido en reunión que el personal será vacunado administrativamente, es decir: abrir el vial, tirar el contenido y colocar el sello en la cartilla. punto.



Con dos cojones! El fraude es tan transparente que ya no se engaña ni al personal médico. 



jgl dijo:


> También me ha comentado que todos los medicamentos y vacunas para esta movida vienen con control de seguimiento exhaustivo desde origen, es decir cada vial y caja lleva sistema de seguimiento individualizado hasta su administración a un paciente en concreto



Se pretende utilizar a la población en general como conejillos de indias para validar estas sustancias. Esto es descaradamente anti-ético e ilegal! El Estado no es que ya no nos proteja, es que nos agrede directamente. Alguien - creo que fue Mussolini - definió el fascismo como la unión íntima de las empresas y el gobierno ... pues ya sabéis lo que tenemos!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Veo que el hilo ha crecido muchísimo, no tengo tiempo ni de leerlo, pero os quería comentar que hoy comienzan las vacunaciones en España;
> 
> mi cuñada trabaja en un ambulatorio y hoy han decidido en reunión que el personal será vacunado administrativamente, es decir: abrir el vial, tirar el contenido y colocar el sello en la cartilla. punto.
> 
> ...



Supongo evidentemente que será para quién lo la quiera.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Veo que el hilo ha crecido muchísimo, no tengo tiempo ni de leerlo, pero os quería comentar que hoy comienzan las vacunaciones en España;
> 
> mi cuñada trabaja en un ambulatorio y hoy *han decidido en reunión que el personal será vacunado administrativamente, es decir: abrir el vial, tirar el contenido y colocar el sello en la cartilla. punto. *
> 
> ...



Es de pura lógica que hagan ésto, no los culpo, pero el problema es que luego el Gobierno podrá decir que hay un "gran número" de personal médico que ha aceptado vacunarse. :abajo: y otros pagarán el pato por nutrir la propaganda gubernamental, precisamente aquellos que más necesidad tienen de ser defendidos por su ignorancia de toda ésta trama.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Veo que el hilo ha crecido muchísimo, no tengo tiempo ni de leerlo, pero os quería comentar que hoy comienzan las vacunaciones en España;
> 
> mi cuñada trabaja en un ambulatorio y hoy han decidido en reunión que el personal será vacunado administrativamente, es decir: abrir el vial, tirar el contenido y colocar el sello en la cartilla. punto.
> 
> ...



Pues me gustaria vacunarme administrativamente tambien,

yo tengo la esperanza que si la "victima" le pide a un profesional medico que le vacune administrativamente, este no se podra negar, si es que es un medico.


----------



## explorador (10 Nov 2009)

pues la aptitud del personal médico que se vacune administrativamente, es de ser unos hijos de la gran puta, asi de claro, si se cree que la vacuna puede perjudicar a los receptores, ¿dónde queda el juramente hipocrático?, esto si que es motivo de denuncia pública y penal, si llegase el caso. ¿No sería lo correcto salir en los medios denunciándolo, si es posible, y si no lo es, hacer huelga, pero no, envenenar a inocentes?. lo repito más alto si cabe, *HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.*


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> pues la aptitud del personal médico que se vacune administrativamente, es de ser unos hijos de la gran puta, asi de claro, si se cree que la vacuna puede perjudicar a los receptores, ¿dónde queda el juramente hipocrático?, esto si que es motivo de denuncia pública y penal, si llegase el caso. ¿No sería lo correcto salir en los medios denunciándolo, si es posible, y si no lo es, hacer huelga, pero no, envenenar a inocentes?. lo repito más alto si cabe, *HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.*



ienso:

Doy por sentado que este personal medico, ni ha vacunado contra la gripe A ni se va a prestar a hacerlo, al menos, a quien no se lo pida.

Que te puedo asegurar que hay unos cuantos que se querran vacunar y entonces si que son capaces de denunciar al personal medico si este se niega a hacerlo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues me gustaria vacunarme administrativamente tambien,
> 
> yo tengo la esperanza que si la "victima" le pide a un profesional medico que le vacune administrativamente, este no se podra negar, si es que es un medico.



Propongo eso para "*la frase del día*"


----------



## explorador (10 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Doy por sentado que este personal medico, ni ha vacunado contra la gripe A ni se va a prestar a hacerlo, al menos, a quien no se lo pida.
> 
> Que te puedo asegurar que hay unos cuantos que se querran vacunar y entonces si que son capaces de denunciar al personal medico si este se niega a hacerlo.



me refiero a los que lo hagan "administrativamente" y luego vacunen a inocentes.


----------



## y que hago??? (10 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Veo que el hilo ha crecido muchísimo, no tengo tiempo ni de leerlo, pero os quería comentar que hoy comienzan las vacunaciones en España;
> 
> mi cuñada trabaja en un ambulatorio y hoy han decidido en reunión que el personal será vacunado administrativamente, es decir: abrir el vial, tirar el contenido y colocar el sello en la cartilla. punto.
> 
> ...



Pues menudos cabrones!!! ¿no tienen huevos de no vacunarse o que? 
Me parece muy poco etico ese comportamiento, la verdad. 
:abajo:


----------



## Gliese (10 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Las cifras oficiales os van a marear, para eso están.
> 
> Ojalá fuesen tan explícitos y cuidadosos explicando al público sus métodos de diagnóstico. Ocultan lo principal, toda la mierda sigue debajo de esa alfombra de números "mágicos".



Putin tiene razon en cuanto a los datos del gobierno ucraniano, y de alguna forma quien escribio al Oraculo lo confirma.
No es casualidad que entre nosotros no nos pongamos de acuerdo con las estadisticas que aparecen en su web ..... y eso a pesar del enorme "cariño y respeto" que reina entre los coforeros :XX::XX:

Los datos son una autentica escabechina, un dia dan tablas, otro solo texto, otro dia graficos, en fin, ensaladilla ucraniana.

Les dejo el enlace a los datos (grafico y tabla) de la semana del pico de gripe 2007, veran que son en base a 10 CIUDADES, ahora los estan dando por REGIONES, imposible comparar una cosa con otra.
Lo que esta fuera de discucion es que el actual es el segundo pico en importancia despues de la epidemia del 2000, de la cual No hay datos

Datos pico 2007 (por ciudades):
Google Vertaling

En las 10 ciudades indicadas-para la semana nº8 : 112.737 enfermos, 424 hospitalizados, 114,45 enfermos por cada 10.000 habitanes

Datos actuales (por regiones)
http://www.moz.gov.ua/ua/main/press/?docID=14056


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (10 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> pues la aptitud del personal médico que se vacune administrativamente, es de ser unos hijos de la gran puta, asi de claro, si se cree que la vacuna puede perjudicar a los receptores, ¿dónde queda el juramente hipocrático?, esto si que es motivo de denuncia pública y penal, si llegase el caso. ¿No sería lo correcto salir en los medios denunciándolo, si es posible, y si no lo es, hacer huelga, pero no, envenenar a inocentes?. lo repito más alto si cabe, *HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.*



Hasta que el ser humano no pueda alimentarse via fotosíntesis tiene que comer, y si un médico quiere comer...
Lo del juramento hipocrático es como el de los políticos, fíjate el caso de ese bebé de Granada (creo), tenía neumonía, le perforan un pulmón por entubarle mal y le mandan para casa porque dicen que no tiene nada. La cria (lamentablemente) por el trato que le dan muere y la versión de los médicos es que murió por *¡GRIPE A!*. 

Desde que salieron los padres denunciando esto en la tv ya no he vuelto a saber del caso, pero bien que por los telediarios propagaron que había muerto por la gripe A, y ya sabemos que mensaje habrá quedado en la mente de los televidentes...

POR CIERTO:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/REzInLMioMk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/REzInLMioMk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Putin tiene razon en cuanto a los datos del gobierno ucraniano, *y de alguna forma quien escribio al Oraculo lo confirma*.
> No es casualidad que entre nosotros no nos pongamos de acuerdo con las estadisticas que aparecen en su web ..... *y eso a pesar del enorme "cariño y respeto" que reina entre los coforeros :XX::XX:*
> 
> Los datos son una autentica escabechina, un dia dan tablas, otro solo texto, otro dia graficos, en fin, ensaladilla ucraniana.
> ...



¿de quien hablas? *"y de alguna forma quien escribio al Oraculo lo confirma"*

¿Te molesta que haya orden y concierto en mi blog? *y eso a pesar del enorme "cariño y respeto" que reina entre los coforeros :XX::XX:*

Además, lo pintas cómo si yo ratificara las estadísticas ucranianas tal que si fueran escrituras divinas, cuando hoy mismo decía que bien pueden estar falseadas. Un poquito de respeto y veracidad por favor.


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Bueno, no sé si sabéis las últimas cifras:

Google Vertaling

Afectados: 1122188 Hospitalizados: 57286 Fallecidos: 189


----------



## Gliese (10 Nov 2009)

> Como siempre lo que pasa en Ucrania aquí no llega, llega tarde o no interesa, además cuando informan no hacen un seguimiento como debe ser, y suelo informarme mediante otros medios europeos.



*Entiendo que quien te escribe se queja de las formas/metodos que utiliza el gobierno ucraniano a la hora de gestionar/informar lo que ocurre en su pais, me refiero a eso exactamente.*



> Además, lo pintas cómo si yo ratificara las estadísticas ucranianas tal que si fueran escrituras divinas, cuando hoy mismo decía que bien pueden estar falseadas. Un poquito de respeto y veracidad por favor.



*TU HAS VISTO QUE EN ALGUN POST TE MENCIONARA EN ESE SENTIDO?????* 



> ¿Te molesta que haya orden y concierto en mi blog? y eso a pesar del enorme "cariño y respeto" que reina entre los coforeros



Me referia a lo que ocurre en este hilo, NO TENGO NI IDEA DE LO QUE OCURRE EN TU BLOG :56:


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Verás a partir de hoy ya podemos a empezar a comprobar de que va el asunto...

Por que hoy? bueno podría ser mañana, quizás pasado, pero no creo que se demore mucho más en el tiempo.

Ahora los 189 muertos son respecto a los ingresados del día 29 han pasado unos 11 dias mas los 3 o 4 que debieron tener la enfermedad y no decidieron ir al médico.. Pues la cifra es " dos semanas", la fecha "mágica".

Ahora si todo es verdad tendrá que haber un incremento progresivo y cada vez mas acelerado.

Tambien habrá un bull trap, cuando lleguemos al bull trap, si dios quiere la cosa ira volviendo poco a poco a la normalidad.

La aceleración debe ser notable. SINO SIMPLEMENTE ES FRAUDE.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, no se si sabeis del tema, pero en varias semanas a mi hermano se le han muerto 4 gatos. El veterinario dice que es un "virus".

No es que acumule gatos mi hermano, sino que se le han ido muriendo y ha recogido nuevos... Todos mueren menos uno que paso una especie de """gripe""" hace un año y se ve que no le afecta. 

Esto no es nuevo en los gatos, pero es la primera vez que veo que mueren tantos en tan poco tiempo, espero que la OMS no se entere de esto y lo digo sinceramente porque seguro que inventan alguna vacuna para ULTRAFORRARSE.

¿Alguien sabe de esto?


----------



## Lladó (10 Nov 2009)

Datos oficiales de la evolución de la epidemia en Ucrania, ordenados cronológicamente y con los links a cada informe en la web del Ministerio de Sanidad:

*Día 29/10/2009*
Distritos que informan: 3
Total infectados: 37.923 
Hospitalizados: 951 
Muertes: 30 
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 30/10/2009*
Distritos que informan: 10
Total infectados: 81.487 
Hospitalizados: 2.341
Muertes: 33
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 31/10/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (5 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 165.192 
Hospitalizados: 5.239
Muertes: 39
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 01/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (1 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 191.431
Hospitalizados: 7.524
Muertes: 60
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 02/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (1 sin casos confirmados)
Total infectados: 255.516
Hospitalizados: 15.810
Muertes: 70
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

(No hay datos del día 03/11/2009.)

*Día 04/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (9 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 478.456
Hospitalizados: 24.003
Muertes: 81
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 05/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (9 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 762.835
Hospitalizados: 33.979
Muertes: 109
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 06/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (14 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 871.037
Hospitalizados: 39.603
Muertes: 135
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 07/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (16 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 936.804
Hospitalizados: 43.762
Muertes: 144
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 08/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (14 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 969.247
Hospitalizados: 48.972
Muertes: 155
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 09/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (14 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 1.031.597
Hospitalizados: 52.742
Muertes: 174
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

*Día 10/11/2009*
Distritos que informan: 27 (14 de ellos presentan niveles epidémicos)
Total infectados: 1.122.188
Hospitalizados: 57.286
Muertes: 189
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

de este caso y los miles que debe haber...OMS go home!!

La verdad es que caen fulminados. Y espulsan algo bastante asqueroso por la boca antes de morir


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Esta mañana han dicho que habían llegado las primeras vacunas a España, mostraban unas imágenes con unas enormes cajas de corcho y tal...

Este fin de semana (o antes, aunque lo dudo) tendremos información puntual de lo que ocurre en Europa del Este.

Eso no querrá decir nada, aparte del consabido interés por pincharnos (que digo yo, que si lo importante era el negocio farmacéutico, ¿de dónde parte ese interés si ya han comprado todo lo comprable?)

La duda que sigo teniendo es, aparte de todo lo comentado ¿por qué hay 57.000 personas hospitalizadas en Ucrania?


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Las muertes actuales vienen de estos datos (supuestamente)

""Día 29/10/2009
Distritos que informan: 3
Total infectados: 37.923
Hospitalizados: 951
Muertes: 30
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Día 30/10/2009
Distritos que informan: 10
Total infectados: 81.487
Hospitalizados: 2.341
Muertes: 33
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania""

Como veis desgraciadamente se tienen que doblar, sino mentira podrida.


----------



## Lladó (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto, no se si sabeis del tema, pero en varias semanas a mi hermano se le han muerto 4 gatos. El veterinario dice que es un "virus".
> 
> No es que acumule gatos mi hermano, sino que se le han ido muriendo y ha recogido nuevos... Todos mueren menos uno que paso una especie de """gripe""" hace un año y se ve que no le afecta.
> 
> ...



Hace unos días salía la noticia de que en USA habían encontrado un gato con Gripe A, ya lo pusieron por aquí. No te extrañe que la OMS pronto pase al negocio de las vacunas para mascotas...


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Datos oficiales de la evolución de la epidemia en Ucrania, ordenados cronológicamente y con los links a cada informe en la web del Ministerio de Sanidad:
> 
> *Día 29/10/2009*
> Distritos que informan: 3
> ...



Vaya curro, así se aportan informaciones. Gracias.


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto, no se si sabeis del tema, pero en varias semanas a mi hermano se le han muerto 4 gatos. El veterinario dice que es un "virus".
> 
> No es que acumule gatos mi hermano, sino que se le han ido muriendo y ha recogido nuevos... Todos mueren menos uno que paso una especie de """gripe""" hace un año y se ve que no le afecta.
> 
> ...



Ya habían comentado que la gripe pasaba a las mascotas (hablo en serio).


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Pero a mi me gustaría saber realmente de que han muerto los gatos...

Mas que nada porque algunos solo mueren si les revienta un coche, un perro, una piedra o un disparo... Lo digo por experiencia de ver gatos chamuscados que no han muerto ni de un incendio , ni intoxicados. Vamos que no suelen enfermar estos bichos..

4 en 2 semanas son mucho, a mi me parece una intoxicación, pero no soy medico, ni veterinario,simplemente no se que coño pasa. Pero bueno...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Vaya curro, así se aportan informaciones. Gracias.



Y desinfomaciones.

No me canso de repetir que se oculta a propósito el sistema "secreto" de diagnosticarles "epidemia" a los fallecidos. 

Epidemia de qué? de porqueyolovalgo?

Si la mortandad es menor que en años anteriores la epidemia es un re-etiquetado arbitrario de cadáveres.


----------



## Lladó (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Esta mañana han dicho que habían llegado las primeras vacunas a España, mostraban unas imágenes con unas enormes cajas de corcho y tal...
> 
> Este fin de semana (o antes, aunque lo dudo) tendremos información puntual de lo que ocurre en Europa del Este.
> 
> Eso no querrá decir nada, aparte del consabido interés por pincharnos (que digo yo, que si lo importante era el negocio farmacéutico, ¿de dónde parte ese interés si ya han comprado todo lo comprable?)



En algunos foros de medicina que siguen el tema de la Gripe A están muy extrañados porque la OMS no ha divulgado la secuencia RNA de las muestras sacadas en Ucrania para estudiar posibles cambios o mutaciones. Desde que la semana pasada dijeron que 15 de las 31 muestras habían dado positivo de H1N1, los de la OMS no han dicho nada más con respecto a este tema. Lo que sospechan en los foros es que se estén guardando datos hasta después de las campañas de vacunación, porque si hubiera alguna mutación, la vacuna actual no serviría de nada y, claro, eso no interesa.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Creo que fui yo que poxtee que la "poli" secuestra los informes de los fallecidos, no se pa que


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que fui yo que poxtee que la "poli" secuestra los informes de los fallecidos, no se pa que



Las causas reales de muerte son un dato oficial que no le conviene al Ministerio de la Verdad hacer público en su sitio web.


----------



## Lladó (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que fui yo que poxtee que la "poli" secuestra los informes de los fallecidos, no se pa que



Sí: en uno de los documentos de la web del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania, el presidente recomendaba a los médicos que guardasen a buena recaudo una copia de los informes médicos de los pacientes, porque la policía empezaba a llevárselos. Intrigante cuanto menos. :8:


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pero a mi me gustaría saber realmente de que han muerto los gatos...
> 
> Mas que nada porque algunos solo mueren si les revienta un coche, un perro, una piedra o un disparo... Lo digo por experiencia de ver gatos chamuscados que no han muerto ni de un incendio , ni intoxicados. Vamos que no suelen enfermar estos bichos..
> 
> 4 en 2 semanas son mucho, a mi me parece una intoxicación, pero no soy medico, ni veterinario,simplemente no se que coño pasa. Pero bueno...



Yo doy de comer a gatos callejeros en el jardin de mi casa, algunos no vuelven, el mas viejo siempre vuelve, es el mas listo.

Yo apuntaria a que alguien los envenena. Hay gente que no les gusta que se les acerquen animales, llevan pulgas que pueden contagiarte enfermedades peligrosas.

Te lo digo en serio, te los estan envenenando, y si lo de espuma por la boca te refieres a los gatos de tu hermano, con mas certeza han sido envenenados.


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> En algunos foros de medicina que siguen el tema de la Gripe A están muy extrañados porque la OMS no ha divulgado la secuencia RNA de las muestras sacadas en Ucrania para estudiar posibles cambios o mutaciones. Desde que la semana pasada dijeron que 15 de las 31 muestras habían dado positivo de H1N1, los de la OMS no han dicho nada más con respecto a este tema. Lo que sospechan en los foros es que se estén guardando datos hasta después de las campañas de vacunación, porque si hubiera alguna mutación, la vacuna actual no serviría de nada y, claro, eso no interesa.



Me parece muy convincente esa explicación. De hecho, apostaría a que "es" la explicación a todo esto, incluyendo lo de Ucrania.

Y da explicación también a esto:



Ziberan dijo:


> Esta mañana han dicho que habían llegado las primeras vacunas a España, mostraban unas imágenes con unas enormes cajas de corcho y tal...
> 
> Este fin de semana (o antes, aunque lo dudo) tendremos información puntual de lo que ocurre en Europa del Este.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Sabes que pasa, es que yo soy una personas de impulsos y la gasolina no es mi enemiga.

Nunca haría mal a nadie ni a un cabron pero el fuego siempre me ha gustado y no quiero pensar en la hipotesis de envenenamiento, que era la mas posible, pero uno era bastante pequeño y no se si se habra ido a otra casa a comer..


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Sí: en uno de los documentos de la web del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania, el presidente recomendaba a los médicos que guardasen a buena recaudo una copia de los informes médicos de los pacientes, porque la policía empezaba a llevárselos. Intrigante cuanto menos. :8:



En las dictaduras las epidemias se dictan por decreto. Sí o sí.



Lladó dijo:


> En algunos foros de medicina que siguen el tema de la Gripe A están muy extrañados porque la OMS no ha divulgado la secuencia RNA de las muestras sacadas en Ucrania para estudiar posibles cambios o mutaciones. Desde que la semana pasada dijeron que 15 de las 31 muestras habían dado positivo de H1N1, los de la OMS no han dicho nada más con respecto a este tema. Lo que sospechan en los foros es que se estén guardando datos hasta después de las campañas de vacunación, porque si hubiera alguna mutación, la vacuna actual no serviría de nada y, claro, eso no interesa.



Las "mutaciones" son continuas porque están dando por bueno el ruido de medición. Cada vez que secuencian sale una solución diferente (el RNA no es mas que una solución informatizada a un rompecabezas estadístico).

La "plaga" de falsas epidemias que nos asedia tiene su origen en un error de fondo de la virología informatizada, agravada por estar prescindiendo de las demostraciones de infectividad. Lo que es infeccioso y lo que no se está dictando desde la autoridad. Lo peor es que esta mala ciencia produce pingües beneficios económicos.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Lladó (10 Nov 2009)

En esta noticia, el presidente Viktor Yuschenko advierte a Ukrania que se prepara para una segunda ola de gripe y otras enfermedades respiratorias, que la primera ola ya ha pasado y tendrán que aprender lecciones de cómo ha evolucionado y cómo se han enfrentado a ella.

Lo interesante está casi al final: se han hecho *1.082 tests en Ucrania* durante los últimos 11 días, y de esos sólo se han confirmado *65 casos de Gripe A*. ¿Y los 1.017 restantes? :8:



> Yuschenko said that 1,082 tests had been conducted in Ukraine over the last 11 days, and that 65 cases of swine flu had been confirmed.



Yuschenko calls for proper preparations for second wave of flu, respiratory infections

En este sentido, recuerdo el comunicado de la OMS de la semana pasada, que venía a decir: "Como en todo el mundo hay mucha Gripe A, damos por supuesto que todos los pacientes de Ucrania con síntomas de gripe o enfermedades respiratorias, tienen la Gripe A". :bla:


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (10 Nov 2009)

Están aplicando el mismo modus operandi que emplean en África con el SIDA ahora en occidente con éstas supuestas pandemias. 

Patético. Eugenesia para nosotros y dinerito para 4 cabrones.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Lo interesante está casi al final: se han hecho *1.082 tests en Ucrania* durante los últimos 11 días, y de esos sólo se han confirmado *65 casos de Gripe A*. ¿Y los 1.017 restantes? :8:



Da igual. Los tests son antidemocráticos. Si Yuschenko, como presidente electo, dice que hay pandemia ... es que HAY pandemia!


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Lo de Ucrania parece una epidemia en toda regla, sin supuestos. La pregunta es ¿de qué?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania parece una epidemia en toda regla, sin supuestos. La pregunta es ¿de qué?



De mentiras en toda regla, es evidente.

México II.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> En esta noticia, el presidente Viktor Yuschenko advierte a Ukrania que se prepara para una segunda ola de gripe y otras enfermedades respiratorias, que la primera ola ya ha pasado y tendrán que aprender lecciones de cómo ha evolucionado y cómo se han enfrentado a ella.
> 
> Lo interesante está casi al final: se han hecho *1.082 tests en Ucrania* durante los últimos 11 días, y de esos sólo se han confirmado *65 casos de Gripe A*. ¿Y los 1.017 restantes? :8:
> 
> ...



*No sé que decirte tío, la princesa Leia dice todo lo contrario que esto va pa abajo, ver noticia que adjunto más abajo*, como sigan así de descordinados creo que la OMS se va a retirar del atraco porque su reputación puede quedar comprometida para operaciones futuras. :XX::XX:

Y si no que alguien me explique a qué nuevo paradigma se corresponde esta nueva realidad??, los virus han sacado una bandera blanca y la asoman por la garganta de los enfermos pidiendo una tregua??.

Menudo circo que están montando, se les ve el plumero de que las cifras que han dado son completamente arbitrarias.. Los comentarios en rojo son míos


Tymoshenko: Ukraine flu infections down by a factor of four : Health




> *Tymoshenko: Ukraine flu infections down by a factor of four*
> 
> Posted : Tue, 10 Nov 2009 13:52:18 GMT
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

Más información sobre la tregua unilateral declarada por los virus en la página oficial de la princesa Leia :XX::XX:

http://www.tymoshenko.ua/en/article/6aw7w743


> *Vinnytsia reports to Yulia Tymoshenko on epidemic decline*
> Thanks to the cooperation between regional authorities and doctors, incidence of flu and acute respiratory illnesses has been localized and is not spreading to other regions of the country. Moreover, according to statistics from the past day, the epidemic is decreasing, Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko announced during a visit to the Vinnytsia regional children’s hospital and regional clinical hospital.
> 
> "Everything that the country did to stop the epidemic is beginning to show results," the head of government stressed.
> ...


----------



## lemmings (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto, no se si sabeis del tema, pero en varias semanas a mi hermano se le han muerto 4 gatos. El veterinario dice que es un "virus".
> 
> No es que acumule gatos mi hermano, sino que se le han ido muriendo y ha recogido nuevos... Todos mueren menos uno que paso una especie de """gripe""" hace un año y se ve que no le afecta.
> 
> ...



QUE NI SE LE OCURRA ABRIR LA BOCA A TU HERMANO.

Corre el riesgo de que declaren la gripe gatuna, existiendo el riesgo de que se salte la barrera entre especies y se cargue a media humanidad. Y no te digo si se pone malo de gripe gatuna, aviar, gorrina y la clásica.. como los virus se recombinen estamos apañaos. :56::56:

Por supuesto antes de que encuentren el virus tendrán ya lista la vacuna..


----------



## lemmings (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Esta mañana han dicho que habían llegado las primeras vacunas a España, mostraban unas imágenes con unas enormes cajas de corcho y tal...
> 
> Este fin de semana (o antes, aunque lo dudo) tendremos información puntual de lo que ocurre en Europa del Este.
> 
> ...



Con los protocolos actuales, está claro: porque no se sienten bien. Ademas en el hospital seguro que tienen calefacción y en casa probablemente no.


----------



## Lladó (10 Nov 2009)

A ver si se aclaran, no pueden decir por un lado que la epidemia se está frenando y al mismo tiempo soltar datos que van en aumento diariamente, especialmente los hospitalizados. ¿Doble discurso de Orwell? ¿La guerra es la paz, la epidemia es la salud?

Y al parecer, la OMS poca pasta se va a llevar de Ucrania, porque el Gobierno de Ucrania les ha pedido 15 millones de vacunas gratuitas.



> The Health Ministry of *Ukraine has asked the World Health Organization to supply 15 million doses of vaccine against the A/H1N1 flu virus free of charge*, First Deputy Health Minister Vasyl Lazoryshynets said at a briefing in Kyiv on Tuesday.
> 
> "The Health Ministry has asked the World Health Organization to allocate 15 million doses of vaccine free of charge to fight the flu pandemic," he said.
> 
> ...



Dudo que se las den, pero aún dudo más que Ucrania tenga dinero para pagarlas. Y recordemos que la semana pasada, el FMI les dijo que nada de más dinero hasta pasadas las elecciones.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto, no se si sabeis del tema, pero en varias semanas a mi hermano se le han muerto 4 gatos. El veterinario dice que es un "virus".
> 
> No es que acumule gatos mi hermano, sino que se le han ido muriendo y ha recogido nuevos... Todos mueren menos uno que paso una especie de """gripe""" hace un año y se ve que no le afecta.
> 
> ...



*
Con gripe hasta el gato*


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

Atención a las gráficas de Polonia: si alguien tiene ganas que compare con Ucrania...

Influenza in Poland

Es exactamente igual que la primera que puso alguien (no recuerdo quién) de Ucrania. Parece que los virus están conspirando también. Deben ser amigos de los políticos Ucranianos, y se han ido a Polonia a armarla para no dejarlos mal.


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (10 Nov 2009)

*General ruso se pronuncia sobre el 11-S y la gripe A*






*El general Leonid Ivashov, ex-jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa*, habló en una conferencia sobre cómo se está implementando el control de masas mediante puntos de unión como son el terrorismo y la instauración del miedo generalizado.

_“Casi todos los actos terroristas, con excepción de las actividades de liberación nacional, son en realidad provocaciones.”_

_“Eso significa que (el terrorismo) no constituye por sí mismo un actor de la política mundial sino un simple instrumento, el medio para instaurar un nuevo orden unipolar con un centro de mando mundial único, para borrar las fronteras nacionales y garantizar el dominio de una nueva élite mundial”._

*“En el caso de la provocación del 11 de septiembre, y contrariamente a la opinión dominante, «Al Qaeda» no podía ordenar su realización, ni organizarla ya que no disponía de los recursos financieros (enormes) que exigiría una acción de tanta envergadura”*.

*“En mi opinión, puede haber sido la oligarquía financiera mundial la que ordenó la realización de esa provocación, para instaurar de una vez y por todas «la dictadura fascista mundial de los bancos» y para garantizar el control de los limitados recursos mundiales”*.

*El general ruso, conocido experto en cuestiones geopolíticas, afirmó el pasado mes de mayo que la H1N1 fue fabricada como arma de destrucción de masas de población.*

Todas las epidemias contemporáneas, a su juicio, salieron de laboratorios. *“Así, los médicos castrenses tienen una fórmula de la neumonía atípica, a partir de la cual generaron sus virus”, manifestó el general al agregar que “la gripe aviar también es de origen artificial”.*

*“El servicio de Inteligencia estadounidense estima que tres mil millones de personas van a sobrar para 2015, es decir, viviremos en un mundo superpoblado. La llamada movilización de diversos virus capaces de causar muertes en masa es una estrategia global encaminada a reducir la población de la Tierra”, dijo Ivashov.*

FUENTES DE "OBLIGADA" LECTURA:

RIA Novosti

Voltairenet


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

"...*El general ruso, conocido experto en cuestiones geopolíticas, afirmó el pasado mes de mayo que la H1N1 fue fabricada como arma de destrucción de masas de población.*"

"...Todas las epidemias contemporáneas, a su juicio, salieron de laboratorios. *“Así, los médicos castrenses tienen una fórmula de la neumonía atípica, a partir de la cual generaron sus virus”*, manifestó el general al agregar que “la gripe aviar también es de origen artificial”.

Parece que el General sí cree que los virus se contagian... mmmm Interesante.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Es exactamente igual que la primera que puso alguien (no recuerdo quién) de Ucrania. Parece que los virus están conspirando también. Deben ser amigos de los políticos Ucranianos, y se han ido a Polonia a armarla para no dejarlos mal.



Que no hombre, que los virus tiene alitas y han cruzado la frontera volando, en la misma dirección y además EN MASA para castigar a la Ministra que no quiere ser cliente de Baxter.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *EL MITO DEL CONTAGIO AÉREO.*
> 
> El contagio aéreo de la gripe ES UN MITO tan insostenible como el del Heliocentrismo.
> 
> ...





Ziberan dijo:


> "...*El general ruso, conocido experto en cuestiones geopolíticas, afirmó el pasado mes de mayo que la H1N1 fue fabricada como arma de destrucción de masas de población.*"
> 
> Parece que el General sí cree que los virus se contagian... mmmm Interesante.



Pero no ha dicho por qué medio se contagian... o mejor dicho por qué MEDIOS: prensa, radio y televisión.

Está claro que se refiere mas o menos "veladamente" a los errores de laboratorio que yo os llevo explicando con tanta paciencia.


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (10 Nov 2009)

Claro que el general cree que se contagian, y también que serán empleados como escusa para meter miedo y controlar a la población...

*El general Leonid Ivashov, ex-jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, habló en una conferencia sobre cómo se está implementando el control de masas mediante puntos de unión como son el terrorismo y la instauración del miedo generalizado.*

Por eso puse el post.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan te vas a comer un OWNED mayor que el de México y el de España. Algunos tenéis dificultades de aprendizaje.

Esa epidemia que te la pone tan dura nunca va a llegar. La última epidemia de la humanidad fue la "gripe española' y surgió a raiz de la mayor campaña de vacunación de toda la historia.

No existen virus asesinos de masas capaces de contagiar en un dia a 100.000 personas, es de sentido común, ese del que tan escaso andas.


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

PanzerMikel dijo:


> *General ruso se pronuncia sobre el 11-S y la gripe A*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamente eso mismo, lo lei en uno de los libros del Estulin. Debe de ser uno de los contactos de los que habla. 

Segun los ultimos posts, parece que a la OMS se le complica la estrategia.

Lo de Polonia (por lo pronto) es magistral!

Estos tienen el ojete solidificado. Ya lo decian los gemelos a la Merkel cuando les queria meter su constitucion doblada por el ojete, recordais que ACUSO a los alemanes de haberse cargado a 20 millones de polacos? y que por ese motivo Polonia no iba a ser menos representativa en la UE?

Supongo que estos no quieren volver a ver a su poblacion diezmada.

Bueno, es a modo anecdotico.

De todas formas, por bien que pinten las cosas, los del club BB nunca pierden...

A ver que futuro inmediato le espera a Polonia. Confio en que tengan unos buenos servicios secretos si piensan seguir en esta linea.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> QUE NI SE LE OCURRA ABRIR LA BOCA A TU HERMANO.
> 
> Corre el riesgo de que declaren la gripe gatuna, existiendo el riesgo de que se salte la barrera entre especies y se cargue a media humanidad. Y no te digo si se pone malo de gripe gatuna, aviar, gorrina y la clásica.. como los virus se recombinen estamos apañaos. :56::56:
> 
> Por supuesto antes de que encuentren el virus tendrán ya lista la vacuna..



Por lo que tengo entendido ya ha afectado hasta a los loros...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HI8oURc0cRM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HI8oURc0cRM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Joder ahora los animales, cabrones estos de las OMS

Por cierto así se supone que detecta el virus, a ver que opinan putin y cia

"Tipo de muestra
El virus se detecta mejor en las muestras que contienen el mayor número posible de células epiteliales, por ser las células en las que, fundamentalmente, se replica el virus, por lo que la mayor probabilidad de detección estará en el frotis nasal, faríngeo y nasofaríngeo, que es el tipo de muestra que nosotros analizamos.

Análisis
La cepa H1N1 es un subtipo de Influenza virus tipo A del virus de la gripe, perteneciente a la familia de los Orthomyxoviridae.

Los Influenzavirus tipo A se clasifican de acuerdo a las dos proteínas que se encuentran en la superficie de virus: Hemaglutinina (H) y neuraminidasa (N). Los virus de influenza contienen hemaglutinina y neuraminidasa, pero la estructura de las proteínas difiere de una cepa a otra debido a una rápida mutación genética en el genoma viral.

El procedimiento recomendado para el análisis del virus de la nueva gripe A (H1N1) es la detección del gen M2 para gripe A. Las muestras positivas son analizadas para el gen específico H1.

Se realiza amplificación genómica de cADN basada en la reacción en cadena de la polimerasa (PCR) a tiempo real. El cADN se ha obtenido, previamente, mediante la retrotran******asa (RT). Es decir, el método es Rt-PCR a tiempo real.

Los resultado se informan con No se detecta (no hay amplificación ni detección del virus en la muestra recibida) o Positivo (indica presencia de genoma viral).

Observaciones
Las recomendaciones para el análisis clínico y el diagnóstico de la nueva gripe pandémica A (H1N1) 2009 están sujetas a las siguientes premisas:
a) Las autoridades sanitarias españolas (tanto estatales como de las CCAA) están realizando continuamente actualizaciones de la información disponible en sus respectivas páginas web.
b) Cada CCAA ha establecido sus protocolos de actuación siguiendo las directrices del Ministerio de Sanidad y Política Social y de la Organización Mundial de la Salud.
c) La actividad gripal es dinámica y cambiante, ello puede comportar que esta información se modifiqu"


----------



## Ziberan (10 Nov 2009)

PanzerMikel dijo:


> Claro que el general cree que se contagian, y también que serán empleados como escusa para meter miedo y controlar a la población...
> 
> *El general Leonid Ivashov, ex-jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, habló en una conferencia sobre cómo se está implementando el control de masas mediante puntos de unión como son el terrorismo y la instauración del miedo generalizado.*
> 
> Por eso puse el post.



Y eso también está bien, el comentario del General no tiene desperdicio, por eso te lo he agradecido.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Ziberan es curioso el clon de Polonia xD al final la OMS como tiene mucho trabajo debe hacer "copy+paste".

Por cierto Ziberan, habrá noticias de nuestros medios sobre lo de Ucrania? el Lunes creo que empizan las vacunaciones... El tiempo se agota.. Mañana y el miercoles seria un buen dia, de lo contrario lo haran dependiendo de los que se vacunen, por tanto dentro de 1 o 2 semanas


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ziberan es curioso el clon de Polonia xD al final la OMS como tiene mucho trabajo debe hacer "copy+paste".
> 
> Por cierto Ziberan, habrá noticias de nuestros medios sobre lo de Ucrania? el Lunes creo que empizan las vacunaciones... El tiempo se agota.. Mañana y el miercoles seria un buen dia, de lo contrario lo haran dependiendo de los que se vacunen, por tanto dentro de 1 o 2 semanas



No va por mi, pero por lo que he leido de vuestros post, parece que que a la OMS se le esta atragantando el tema en Ucrania.

Quizas nuestros medios no nos han informado del tema para ver como acaba.

Aunque tambien es posible que no se haya informado para que no cunda el panico. Que estas noticias asi de sorpresa... :bla:


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> No va por mi, pero por lo que he leido de vuestros post, parece que que a la OMS se le esta atragantando el tema en Ucrania.
> 
> Quizas nuestros medios no nos han informado del tema para ver como acaba.
> 
> Aunque tambien es posible que no se haya informado para que no cunda el panico. Que estas noticias asi de sorpresa... :bla:



El Mundo y el Pais trabajan duramente para que la gente se vacune.

Esta noticia podria ayudar....


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El Mundo y el Pais trabajan duramente para que la gente se vacune.
> 
> Esta noticia podria ayudar....



No se tio,

si la Leia y los Polacos siguen en su linea... no les interesara difundir esa noticia, por que la gente empezara a dudar, y a eso, no estamos estamos acostumbrados, eso, no lo tienen controlado. La gente no ha de dudar, la gente ha de ser fashion-feliz con su puta vida, almenos, en la mayoria de los casos y llamar perdedores a los que no esten convencidos con ese estilo de vida super guay.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

La leia esta buenorra, almenos en fotos...

Lo que tiene unos cuantos tacos eh...


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La leia esta buenorra, almenos en fotos...
> 
> Lo que tiene unos cuantos tacos eh...



Mejor! :baba:







Mientras llegan nuevas noticias... yo sigo en la inspiracion.







Ю́лія Володи́мирівна Тимоше́нко


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Parece que se empieza a notar que la OMS ha cogido el mando de la nave, ya empiezan a aparecer reseñas en Euronews, así que quizá mañana tengamos algo en los media de hispanistan.
> 
> También se hacen eco de la contradicción de declaraciones entre Leia y cara crater que hemos reconocido ya nosotros por aquí hace unas horas y que son una clara muestra de que el paciente cero de esta epidemia se llama: lucha por el poder político,
> 
> ...



Joder, ojala gane la razon!

Aunque, dado mi paranoico escepticismo y la conviccion de que los BB nunca pierden... ienso: joder, joder, a ver si ese va a ser el plan desde el principio? Tambien parecia muy guay el Obama pero...

Bueno, dia a dia veremos lo que pasa.

De lo que si estoy convencido, es que este tema no nos va a pillar por sorpresa a los que hemos seguido este hilo al menos.

Y eso es de agradeceros a todos.

:fiufiu:

Por cierto, lo de emigrar de pais, Polonia podria mirarse como destino dentro de Europia, que quereis que os diga, de momento son los que han tenido los huevos en su sitio.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2009)

Han esperado a llegar al millon de infectados... Así los hispanistanis y el resto de europeos cuando busquen información veran que ya no son 1 millon sino MAS y querran vacunar hasta sus mascotas...

Pero creo que les va a salir el tiro por la culata, este hilo lo pndré en cualquier foro para que la gente pueda ver "la realidad"


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Para mi esta es la verdadera conspiranoia del asunto, ahora es cuando todo este asunto se torna más interesante.
> 
> Las mayores conspiraciones y engañifas ocurren delante de nuestros ojos y a la vista de todos, ahí está su epectacularidad en que tratan de pasar completamente inadvertidas.
> 
> ...



Pienso que la mayoría entiende que éste es un juego de trileros, cómo una partida de poker amañada, pero están en un error, es un gran casino amañado. Por cada movimiento espectacular y visible, nos la están clavando por una docena de sitios diferentes al tiempo.

Como suelo decir: *Gobernar hombres es una ciencia muy antigua*


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pienso que la mayoría entiende que éste es un juego de trileros, cómo una partida de poker amañada, pero están en un error, es un gran casino amañado. Por cada movimiento espectacular y visible, nos la están clavando por una docena de sitios diferentes al tiempo.
> 
> Como suelo decir: *Gobernar hombres es una ciencia muy antigua*



Pues si, la cosa no puede ser tan sencilla.

Lamentablemente, al final correran rios de sangre y aun asi, la razon acabara perdiendo.

De hecho, si los mas dociles se van corriendo a meterse una vacuna que les va a destrozar su sistema inmunologico y les va a dejar a merced de la naturaleza, aun nos harian un favor, que quieres que te diga.

Pero por otro lado... vete tu a saber... quien es el que escojera el mejor camino? nosotros? ellos? ienso:

Durante estos dias, dandole a la bola, se me ha hasta ocurrido pensar que estos tipejos hayan creado un vacuna que nos inmunice a una determinada enfermedad y acaben rociandonos a todos para que mueran los mas rebeldes que no han querido vacunarse :8:

Pero eso de momento se lo dejo a Hollywood.

Personalmente, prefiero morir ahora que pasar una vida quimico-esclavizado.

Aunque si le damso mas vueltas al tarro, algunos antepasados nuestros que nos vieran ahora mismo dirian, joder, mejor que estemos muertos que vivir esta puta mierda de esclavitud tolerada que se estan chupando estos cimbeles del siglo 21.

Joder, voy a vomitar nueronas...


----------



## ERB (10 Nov 2009)

-Ucrania- *Yúschenko se opone al aplazamiento de elecciones por la epidemia de gripe A* – Yahoo! Noticias

Kiev, 10 nov (EFE).- El presidente de Ucrania, Víctor Yúschenko, afirmó hoy que se opone al aplazamiento de las elecciones presidenciales del próximo 17 de enero a causa de la epidemia de gripe A que afecta al país.

“El electorado debe prepararse para acudir a las urnas el 17 de enero y expresar su voluntad (…), *no voy a jugar a la manipulación con cuarentenas y situaciones de emergencia*”, señaló Yúschenko, según las agencias ucranianas.

Yúschenko cree que los comicios presidenciales de enero son muy importantes para el futuro del país e instó a los ucranianos a “escuchar a los médicos y no a los políticos” en lo referente a la gripe A.

El sábado el subjefe del secretariado de la Presidencia ucraniana, Ígor Popov, comentó la posibilidad de aplazar los comicios hasta el 30 de mayo de 2010, debido a la propagación de esa gripe por todo el territorio nacional.

“Si el Gobierno no consigue hacerse con el control de la situación con la epidemia de gripe, no se puede descartar la imposición del estado de emergencia y el aplazamiento de los comicios”, indicó.

*Argumentó que la epidemia “ha cambiado radicalmente la marcha de la campaña” y “ha puesto en duda la igualdad de oportunidades entre los candidatos y los derechos de los electores”.*

“*La cuarentena está vigente en las regiones de un color político y no está en vigor en otras*. La prohibición de actos masivos perjudica más a los opositores, ya que los candidatos oficialistas pueden visitar las regiones en cuarentena, reunirse con la prensa, con lo que otros candidatos se sienten discriminados”, dijo.

El presidente del Parlamento, Vladímir Litvín, se ha mostrado partidario de posponer la votación, a lo que se opone la primera ministra y candidata a la Presidencia, Yulia Timoshenko.

“Por el momento, no veo motivos para posponer los comicios. Repito: cada región tiene su umbral epidemiológico. Tan pronto como una región supere el límite, se impone la cuarentena. Son consideraciones objetivas”, precisó.

La epidemia de gripe A que afecta a la mitad de las regiones de este país de 47 millones de habitantes ha paralizado ya de facto la campaña, pues todos los partidos han suspendido sus actos electorales.

*El Ministerio de Sanidad cifró hoy en 174 los muertos por la gripe y en más de un millón los enfermos desde mediados de octubre*, mientras la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) ha advertido sobre la inminencia de una segunda ola de infecciones.

Yúschenko se opone al aplazamiento de elecciones por la epidemia de gripe A - Yahoo! Noticias


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (10 Nov 2009)

Joder, unas noticias del dia dicen lo contrario que las otras, y ya no hablamos del numero de infectados, no.

1- Yúschenko se opone al aplazamiento de elecciones por la epidemia de gripe A 

2 -Yuschenko aboga por aplazar las presidenciales

PERO QUE MIERDA ES ESTO?

PD: Garrapatez, la pulga con mascarilla, me daba mas miedo que la garrapata con AK-47


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues si, la cosa no puede ser tan sencilla.
> 
> Lamentablemente, al final correran rios de sangre y aun asi, la razon acabara perdiendo.
> 
> ...



No eres el único al que se le ha pasado esa idea por la cabeza. Recuerda que existe un subconsciente colectivo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (10 Nov 2009)

ERB dijo:


> -Ucrania- *Yúschenko se opone al aplazamiento de elecciones por la epidemia de gripe A* – Yahoo! Noticias
> 
> Kiev, 10 nov (EFE).- El presidente de Ucrania, Víctor Yúschenko, afirmó hoy que se opone al aplazamiento de las elecciones presidenciales del próximo 17 de enero a causa de la epidemia de gripe A que afecta al país.
> 
> ...



Era de esperar. Ya lo dijo alguien, les conviene el estado de emergencia porque impide que los partidarios de Timoshenko hagan campaña. Y seguro que estarán induciendo a las provincias pro-occidentales a creer que la epidemia es cosa de Moscú.


----------



## jgl (10 Nov 2009)

Uff! por fín llegué al final del hilo, no se puede faltar un día, sois máquinas.




explorador dijo:


> pues la aptitud del personal médico que se vacune administrativamente, es de ser unos hijos de la gran puta, asi de claro, si se cree que la vacuna puede perjudicar a los receptores, ¿dónde queda el juramente hipocrático?, esto si que es motivo de denuncia pública y penal, si llegase el caso. ¿No sería lo correcto salir en los medios denunciándolo, si es posible, y si no lo es, hacer huelga, pero no, envenenar a inocentes?. lo repito más alto si cabe, *HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.*




Porqué solo se piensa en médicos cuando se habla de personal sanitario ????

En un centro sanitario, sea hospital, ambulatorio, laboratorio, clínica, dispensario, centro de diagnósticos, veterinario o lo que sea, hay muchísima más gente trabajando a parte de los médicos, que son un porcentaje mínimo. 

Desde el ATS hasta la telefonista, pasando por los administrativos, hay montones de categorías profesionales que nada tienen que ver con la vacunación, son un ciudadano más en su puesto de trabajo y sin embargo serán los primeros en tener que hacerlo si se les obliga o coacciona. Por eso han tomado la decisión de "vacunarse administrativamente", para evitar represalias de "jefazos" y por su propia seguridad personal.

Reciben 1.000 veces más presión mediática y laboral que cualquiera de los que aquí estamos para que se vacunen; ya han puesto en marcha las plataformas reivindicativas pertinentes ante el Ministerio y las Autoridades Autonómicas. El Ministerio lo sabe y no se va a arriesgar a un plante sanitario.

Y ningún médico de los que tengo noticia (y son bastantes) va ir en contra de su convicción: NO SE FIAN DE LAS VACUNAS PORQUE "NO ESTÁN LO SUFICIENTEMENTE PROBADAS Y NO DAN GARANTÍAS AL PACIENTE"

Los primeros seran el personal sanitario, militares, cuerpos de seguridad y organismos básicos para el mantenimiento de las infraestructuras nacionales. 

Los pacientes a vacunar (voluntariamente) serán los enfermos crónicos, embarazadas y niños. A los demás de momento no, a menos que nos monten una superproducción de Hollywood.

La vacunación será voluntad del paciente (si no cambia la situación), y el medico que la recomiende (solo puede recomendarla, no obligar) será porque crea en ella, pero perfectamente te puedes negar, nadie te pondrá una pistola en el pecho.

LA DECISIÓN DE VACUNARTE O NO ES PARTE DE TU LIBERTAD, CON TODAS SUS CONSECUENCIAS.


----------



## jgl (10 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto, no se si sabeis del tema, pero en varias semanas a mi hermano se le han muerto 4 gatos. El veterinario dice que es un "virus".
> 
> No es que acumule gatos mi hermano, sino que se le han ido muriendo y ha recogido nuevos... Todos mueren menos uno que paso una especie de """gripe""" hace un año y se ve que no le afecta.
> 
> ...





Sin más datos pensaría en veneno, pero habría que saber más detalles del día a día y síntomas. Creo que debería aclararlo con el veterinario y que le diese algunas pautas de observación. Es que así sin datos....

De todas formas los gatos aunque no lo parezca tienen bastantes enfermedades y si eran de la calle pueden llevar muchas "cosas".


----------



## jgl (10 Nov 2009)

En las fuentes "oficiales" he encontrado esto:

http://ec.europa.eu/health/ph_threats/com/Influenza/docs/md_051109.pdf

EU assists Ukraine following flu pandemic
EU countries have come to the assistance of Ukraine after the country was
hit by an outbreak of influenza, including the pandemic (H1N1), which has
reached epidemic levels. Ukraine called on the EU through the Community
Civil Protection Mechanism on 31 October for help to deal with the
outbreak. Slovakia has already delivered 200,000 respirators and Poland has
delivered essential relief items including protective clothing and
medicines as well as financial support. Austria has offered more than
460,000 protective masks, as well as disinfectant and protective gloves
which are expected to arrive in the Ukraine on Saturday. Hungary has
offered to deliver 20,000 doses of the H1N1 Fluval P vaccine and medicines.
The European Commission's Monitoring and Information Centre (MIC), which
coordinates the Civil Protection Mechanism activities, is today dispatching
a coordination and assessment team of experts from France, Austria, Latvia
and Germany, including two medical doctors and a MIC liaison officer. The
team will assist with the delivery of relief items and coordinate with
Ukrainian authorities and the World Health Organisation's assessment team
which is already on site. The MIC team will also assess the scope for
further assistance through the EU Civil Protection Mechanism. The situation
in the region is a matter of increasing concern, with influenza
continuously spreading. In Bulgaria, it has also reached epidemic levels.
Yesterday Bulgaria activated the Civil Protection Mechanism with a request
for 200,000 doses of antiviral drugs. The response to these emergencies is
being closely coordinated across the Commission services, including the
Directorates-General for Environment (responsible for the Civil Protection
Mechanism), Health and Consumers (EWRS system), and External Relations

Texto y web - Traductor de Google

De la UE ayuda a Ucrania a raíz de la pandemia de gripe 
Países de la UE han llegado a la asistencia de Ucrania después de que el país se 
afectada por un brote de la gripe, incluida la pandemia (H1N1), que ha 
alcanzado niveles de epidemia. Ucrania pide a la UE a través de la Comunidad 
Mecanismo de Protección Civil el 31 de octubre para ayudar a hacer frente a la 
brote. Eslovaquia ya ha entregado 200.000 respiradores y Polonia ha 
entregado artículos de primera necesidad como ropa de protección y de 
medicamentos, así como apoyo financiero. Austria ha ofrecido más de 
460.000 máscaras de protección, así como desinfectantes y guantes de protección 
el que se espera que lleguen en Ucrania el sábado. Hungría ha 
se ofreció a entregar 20.000 dosis de vacuna contra el H1N1 P Fluval y medicamentos. 
Seguimiento de la Comisión Europea y el Centro de Información (MIC), que 
coordina las actividades del Mecanismo de Protección Civil, es hoy el envío de 
de coordinación y el equipo de evaluación de expertos de Francia, Austria, Letonia 
y Alemania, entre ellas dos médicos y un oficial de enlace del CCI. El 
equipo le ayudará con la entrega de artículos de socorro y la coordinación con 
Autoridades de Ucrania y el equipo de evaluación de la Organización Mundial de la Salud 
que ya está en el sitio. El equipo del CCI también se evaluará el alcance de la 
ayuda adicional a través del Mecanismo de Protección Civil de la UE. La situación 
en la región es un asunto de creciente preocupación, con la gripe 
continua expansión. En Bulgaria, que también ha alcanzado niveles de epidemia. 
Ayer Bulgaria activado el mecanismo de protección civil con la solicitud de 
por valor de 200.000 dosis de medicamentos antivirales. La respuesta a estas situaciones de emergencia es 
estar estrechamente coordinado entre los servicios de la Comisión, incluida la 
Direcciones Generales de Medio Ambiente (responsable de la Protección Civil 
Mecanismo), Sanidad y Consumidores (SAPR), y de Relaciones Exteriores


http://ec.europa.eu/health/ph_threats/com/Influenza/docs/hsc_audio0911_en.pdf


On 6 November, the 31st meeting of the Health Security Committee and of the Early Warning
and Response Authorities in the Member States was held by audio link under the coordination
of the Commission and with the participation the European Centre for Disease Prevention and
Control, the World Health Organisation and the Commission Delegation in Kiev. After an
update of the pandemic situation in Ukraine and Bulgaria, the discussion focused on the
response of the European Union to assist Ukraine and Bulgaria through the civil protection
mechanism. During the meeting, Slovakia formally announced the recent decision to close 2
border points to pedestrian crossing and to implement medical control at 3 others main border
points. In addition, a Bulgarian request for antivirals was raised and the Commission proposed
a virtual stockpile to deal with future health threats to be discussed during the oncoming
plenary meeting of the Health Security Committee on 12-13 November in Luxembourg.
Finally, the importance was underlined of strengthening the way to convey messages through the media.

El 6 de noviembre, la 31 ª sesión del Comité de Seguridad Salud y de la Alerta Temprana 
y la respuesta de las autoridades de los Estados miembros se llevó a cabo mediante un enlace de audio bajo la coordinación de 
de la Comisión y con la participación del Centro Europeo para la Prevención y la 
De Control, la Organización Mundial de la Salud y la Delegación de la Comisión en Kiev. Después de un 
la actualización de la situación de pandemia en Ucrania y Bulgaria, la discusión se centró en la 
la respuesta de la Unión Europea para ayudar a Ucrania y Bulgaria a través de la protección civil 
mecanismo. Durante la reunión, Eslovaquia anunció formalmente la reciente decisión de cerrar 2 
los puntos fronterizos de cruce de peatones y para aplicar el control médico en otros 3 fronterizo principal 
puntos. Además, una petición de Bulgaria de antivirales se planteó y la Comisión propuso 
una reserva virtual para hacer frente a futuras amenazas para la salud que deben discutirse en el sentido contrario 
sesión plenaria del Comité de Seguridad de la Salud los días 12-13 de noviembre en Luxemburgo. 
Por último, se subrayó la importancia de fortalecer la forma de transmitir mensajes a través de 
los medios de comunicación.



http://ecdc.europa.eu/en/healthtopics/Documents/091106_Influenza_AH1N1_Situation_Report_0900hrs.pdf

Pandemic H1N1 outbreak, Ukraine
The Ministry of Health has reported yesterday 633,877 cases of acute respiratory illness and 95 deaths related to acute respiratory illness, which represents a significant increase compared to the previous day (+32% for the number of cases and + 10% for the number of deaths). Influenza A (H1N1) has been identified in a number of samples in domestic laboratories and confirmed by the WHO’s reference laboratory in London. A 9-person WHO outbreak assessment team, including experts from ECDC and EU Member States has been deployed at the request of the ministry of health in Ukraine and are presently in Kiev and Lviv.
It is clear that the pandemic (H1N1) 2009 has established itself in Ukraine and it is likely that the rapidly evolving situation in Ukraine is mainly related to the pandemic. However, at this stage, others causes for clusters of respiratory illness, specifically in the western oblasts cannot be ruled out.
Ukraine called on the EU through the Community Civil Protection Mechanism on 31 October for help to deal with this situation. The European Commission's Monitoring and Information Centre (MIC), is today dispatching a coordination and assessment team of experts. Adding to that, several countries has already offered their help to control this outbreak.

Brote de pandemia de H1N1, Ucrania, 
El Ministerio de Salud ha notificado ayer 633.877 casos de enfermedad respiratoria aguda y 95 muertes relacionadas con enfermedades respiratorias agudas, lo que representa un aumento significativo en comparación con la del día anterior (+32% en el número de casos y + 10% en el número de muertes ). Influenza A (H1N1) ha sido identificado en un número de muestras en los laboratorios nacionales y confirmados por el laboratorio de referencia de la OMS en Londres. A 9-persona equipo de la OMS brote de evaluación, incluidos los expertos de la CEPD y los Estados miembros se ha desarrollado a petición del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania y se encuentran actualmente en Kiev y Lvov. 
Es evidente que la pandemia (H1N1) 2009 se ha establecido en Ucrania y es probable que la rápida evolución de la situación en Ucrania se debe principalmente a la pandemia. Sin embargo, en esta etapa, otros grupos de causas de enfermedades respiratorias, especialmente en las provincias occidentales, no se puede descartar. 
Ucrania pide a la UE a través del Mecanismo Comunitario de Protección Civil el 31 de octubre para ayudar a hacer frente a esta situación. Seguimiento de la Comisión Europea y el Centro de Información (MIC), es hoy el envío de un equipo de coordinación y evaluación de los expertos. Añadiendo a esto, varios países ya ha ofrecido su ayuda para controlar este brote.



Reuniones y eventos 
Reunión de la Junta en la gestión de la CEPD, Estocolmo, 5-6 November 2009 
http://ecdc.europa.eu/en/healthtopics/Documents/091109_Influenza_A(H1N1)_Weekly_Executive_Update.pdf


----------



## jgl (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> Pues menudos cabrones!!! ¿no tienen huevos de no vacunarse o que?
> Me parece muy poco etico ese comportamiento, la verdad.
> :abajo:



Ha sido una reunión del personal y la decisión ha sido por consenso, los trabajadores y los médicos no quieren ser vacunados ni vacunar a nadie *en caso de obligatoriedad*. Yo tampoco y tú?


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Más conspiranoia... Han abatido a tiros a un individuo que se dirigía a un laboratorio de diagnóstico con dos pistolas en EE.UU.: hace un momento en Telecinco. ¿Lo buscamos?


----------



## Heras (11 Nov 2009)

PORTLAND.- Una mujer que trabajaba en un laboratorio en Oregon murió después de que un hombre abriera fuego por causas desconocidas antes de suicidarse, en el tercer tiroteo en menos de una semana en Estados Unidos, informaron fuentes policiales. 

Una mujer murió en la escena del crimen, el Legacy Medical Laboratorios, en la localidad de Tualatin, mientras el hombre, que empezó a disparar en esta zona con comercios al costado de una calle, se "autoinfligió un disparo", indicó la portavoz de la policía Jessica Massey. 

El agresor ingresó a estas instalaciones armado con un rifle y empezó a disparar "múltiples" veces. Otras dos personas resultaron heridas en el ataque y fueron hospitalizadas. Por el momento se desconoce el estado de los heridos. 

Testigos dijeron que una mujer vistiendo una bata de laboratorio manchada de sangre ingresó corriendo en un restaurante Subway cercano después de la balacera. Alina Kurtavenao, una empleada de ese local, señaló que la mujer tenía sangre en una pierna y en la frente. "Estaba llorando, estaba asustada. Pienso que estaba conmocionada", apuntó. 

Otros negocios en el área incluyen una tienda de marcos, un banco y una cerrajería. El centro comercial fue evacuado cuando llegó la policía. 

El Legacy MetroLab realiza exámenes de consumo de alcohol y drogas para empleadores y otros, según la vocera de la compañía, Kathleen Gorman. 

El incidente ocurrió cinco días después de que Estados Unidos volviera a conmoverse por otra masacre en la base militar de Fort Hood en Texas, que dejó 13 muertos y 42 heridos. 

Agencias AP y AFP


----------



## willbeend (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Más conspiranoia... Han abatido a tiros a un individuo que se dirigía a un laboratorio de diagnóstico con dos pistolas en EE.UU.: hace un momento en Telecinco. ¿Lo buscamos?



Que puntualidad la tuya  a las 9:00 en punto.

Dale caña a ver 

En la localidad de Tualatin? eso me suena a star wars tambien, estara nuestra Leia implicada en el asunto?


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Nada, es una chorrada. Aquí con vídeo:

Oregon police: 2 dead, 2 wounded in office shooting - USATODAY.com


----------



## lemmings (11 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Quizas nuestros medios no nos han informado del tema para ver como acaba.
> 
> Aunque tambien es posible que no se haya informado para que no cunda el panico. Que estas noticias asi de sorpresa... :bla:



Yo no lo creo, eso es como no informar de un partido de fútbol hasta el final, para ver cómo acaba. O de unas elecciones hasta que no se sepa el resultado final.

¿Por qué habría de cundir el pánico? En este hilo llevamos un montón de tiempo sin quitarle ojo a toda la información (y a la desinformación tambien) y no creo que la palabra para definir nuestro estado de ánimo sea pánico.

La verdad es que es incomprensible la actitud de los medios occidentales (no sólo los españoles).


----------



## willbeend (11 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> Yo no lo creo, eso es como no informar de un partido de fútbol hasta el final, para ver cómo acaba. O de unas elecciones hasta que no se sepa el resultado final.
> 
> ¿Por qué habría de cundir el pánico? En este hilo llevamos un montón de tiempo sin quitarle ojo a toda la información (y a la desinformación tambien) y no creo que la palabra para definir nuestro estado de ánimo sea pánico.
> 
> La verdad es que es incomprensible la actitud de los medios occidentales (no sólo los españoles).



Yo estoy mas intrigado en ver como transcurre la campaña de vacunacion en Europia que en la champions league 

A ver la gente como reacciona y a ver los medios que dicen sobre ello.

Aqui estaremos para destapar los trapos sucios


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Ha sido una reunión del personal y la decisión ha sido por consenso, los trabajadores y los médicos no quieren ser vacunados ni vacunar a nadie *en caso de obligatoriedad*. Yo tampoco y tú?




no hay caso de obligatoriedad.

Lo que hacen en esconderse y no dar la cara. 
No me parece razonable que los profesionales sanitarios, actuen así.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

*Tirarse a la piscina*

Buenos días señoras y señores (y al que no lo sea también) 

No sé si conocíais éste vídeo:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zYF9HgyBf08&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zYF9HgyBf08&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## eleztrico (11 Nov 2009)

<object height="346" width="420"><param name="movie" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" value="http://www.katu.com/v/?i=69686217" /><param name="allow******Access" value="always" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="AllowFullScreen" value="true" /><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.katu.com/v/?i=69686217" AllowFullScreen="true" allow******Access="always" height="346" wmode="transparent" width="420"></embed></object>

No nos ceguemos por la conspiración: este ha sido un crimen de género.

The shooting happened just before noon at Legacy MetroLab in Tualatin and police said 39-year-old Robert James Beiser opened fire with a rifle and killed his estranged wife 36-year-old Teresa Marie Beiser - an employee at the lab - then killed himself.


----------



## Lladó (11 Nov 2009)

La policía fronteriza de Ucrania registra una tonelada de medicinas y ayuda humanitaria que llegaba desde Polonia.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Border guards register over a tonne of medicines coming from Poland to Ukraine

Tymoshenko está indignada porque el presidente lleva ocho días negándose a firmar un acuerdo para destinar un millón de hryvnias a la lucha contra la epidemia. Ella lo ve como un ataque contra el pueblo de Ucrania y se niega a retrasar las elecciones.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Tymoshenko angered by Yushchenko's failure to allocate money for anti-flu steps


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

La noticia de lo de Ucrania está corriendo como la pólvora por todos los medios no "oficiales" del mundo, además de los oficiales de algunos países, y la gran interrogante es la misma para todos ellos: ¿por qué frente a una manifiesta alarma social, los medios no se están haciendo eco de la noticia?

Si desde el primer día le hubieran dado el "bombo" habitual a estos temas, a estas alturas nos daría ya hasta asco oír hablar de ello.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Google Vertaling

After a week of work in the western regions where the observed distribution of the most intense flu epidemic and a large number of heavy patients from various forms of pneumonia, the WHO experts met with the main free lance specialists Ukraine to share experiences and give advice.

Opening the meeting, Deputy Minister of Health of Ukraine Vasyl Lazoryshynets noted that without exception all staff should be prepared to support patients in the event of complications from influenza.

At the meeting special attention was paid to address the problems faced resuscitator and anasteziolohy. In particular, they discussed whether the use of devices of artificial ventilation in some cases, the use of different spectrum antibiotics to treat bacterial, viral, etc.. pneumonia, etc..

Developed changes to treatment protocols planuyetya discuss and approve, in order to experience the western regions could apply, if necessary, in other areas. WHO experts appealed to Ukrainian physicians requested to report positive experiences in treating patients with severe influenza A/H1N1, so it can be used not only in Ukraine but other countries, the WHO European Region.

Press Service of the Ministry of Health of Ukraine


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

Un usuario de mi blog me ha traído éste enlace:

*El silencio de la OMS sobre las secuencias de la pandemia en Ucrania provoca preocupaciones*

" En el envío días después, los casos en Ucrania se han cuadruplicado a más de 1 millón y las víctimas fatales reportadas han aumentado desde 30 hasta 174. 

La presentación clínica de 90 de las víctimas mortales fue H1N1 clásica vinculadas [B]neumonía hemorrágica[/B], que condujo a la *destrucción* del "total" de ambos *pulmones*. Estos casos mortales fueron hospitalizados 3-7 días después del inicio de la enfermedad, destacando la rápida progresión de la infección en un gran número de pacientes, lo que *sugiere cambios genéticos en el virus H1N1*.

La *neumonía hemorrágica* que se menciona, no es provocada necesariamente por un virus, estos son los gérmenes susceptibles de causar neumonía hemorrágica

*Bacterias*: Grampositivas; Estreptococo, estafilococo, neumococo

Gramnegativas: Klebsiella neumoniae, enterobacter aerógenes, escherichia coli ,proteus, providence, Hafnia ,citrobacter ,legionella, brucilla Meningococo Y, yersinia, serratia.

Anaerobios

*Micobacterias* Tuberculosis

Atípicas

Espiroquetas: Leptospira

Sífilis

*Hongos*; Aspergilus, nocardia, histoplasmosis, coccidioidomicosis

Blastomicosis ,candidiasis

Micoplasma neumonie

Protozooarios Neumocistis carinii, ameba

Vermes; Todos los que producen Síndrome de Loeffler

*Virus*; Sarampión ,varicela zoster, dengue hemorrágico, fiebre del

Nilo, Ebola, fiebre amarilla, gripe aviar, SARS


----------



## willbeend (11 Nov 2009)

El tag que dice "aprende corbacho a reducir el paro" me sugiere una frivolidad:

Y si el gobierno hispanistaní amenazara con dejar de dar cualquier prestacion al que se niegue a vacunarse?

No lo digo en plan sugerencia, lo digo en plan paranoico-posibilidad.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Nov 2009)

Hola foreros,

hace 5 años aproximadamente, estuve trabajando haciendo encuestas telefonicas para la farmaindustria (o para David Rokefeller para quien sea conspiranoico). El objetivo del estudio de mercado, realizado a nivel europeo, era ver que motiva a la gente a la hora de vacunarse. Habia muchas preguntas relacionadas con la vacuna de la gripe que, desgraciadamente, no recuerdo exactamente, salvo que se interesaban por el perfil de persona que se vacunaba de la gripe. De las preguntas que si que recuerdo porque me llamaron mucho la atencion son las siguientes:

-En caso de que apareciese una peligrosa enfermedad en un pais lejano, ¿se vacunaría?
-Y si apareciese en su país, ¿se vacunaría?
-En caso de un ataque terrorista con armas biológicas, ¿se vacunaría?

Estas preguntas fueron respondidas por la gente con valores muy altos... Al poco de finalizar el estudio "aparecio" la gripe aviar con el consiguiente negocio de la farmaindustria. Os cuento mi opinion sobre el tema de la gripe A:

*Vacuna de la gripe*: es el NEGOCIO con mayusulas, ya que es la obsolescencia planificada perfecta, cada año tienes que ponertela de nuevo porque la del anterior no vale. Otras vacunas con una dosis ya no tienes que repetir y por tanto hay menos negocio.
*
Medios de comunicación*: la caida de la publicidad por la crisis hace que necesiten pasta por encima de cualquier profesionalidad y no van a dejar escapar la pasta que les habra dado la farmaindustria por crear alarma social. Los medios de comunicacion estatales tienen que seguir la historia ya que si no da la sensacion de que estan ocultando la "gravedad" de la situacion (hay conspiranoias para todos los gustos y conozco gente que cree que el gobierno esta ocultando los miles de muertos que creen que esta habiendo).

*Gobiernos*: ante el panico creado por los medios de comunicacion en la poblacion tienen que actuar al respecto. No les queda mas remedio que hacerlo ya que si no la oposicion buscara reditos politicos acusando al gobierno de pasividad, incompetencia...

*En Ucrania*: La politica es el arte de aprovechar a tu favor las situaciones que se presentan. Si el panico creado por la supuesta gripe (que por el numero de muertos me parece el mismo bulo que nos han colado en todas partes y no algo especialmente peligroso) puede servir para los intereses del gobierno lo haran. En el caso de ucrania, retrasar las elecciones, debilitar a los adversarios politicos... o lo que sea incluyendo motivos geopoliticos.

*Silencio informativo al respecto*: ¿que van a decir al respecto? 
a) no pueden decir que con la "excusa" de la gripe A se retrasan elecciones o se intentan oscuras maniobras politicas. Es como decir, mira como os manipulamos creando panico... 
b) en caso de que el trasfondo del asunto se geopolitico, esos temas se tratan con mucho cuidado y siempre buscando echar mierda sobre el adversario y no sobre ti mismo. Si sale el tema sera cuando Rusia haga algo criticable al respecto (la guerra del gas sera un buen momento creo yo). 
c) el tema de la gripe A esta bastante quemado y especialmente tras la difusion del video de la monja es contraproducente hablar del tema.

*Moshe*: me parece muy peliculera la detencion y con un punto de superheroe que resiste los gases lacrimogenos. Bastante preparado todo en mi opinion. Si la gripe en Ucrania se utiliza con motivos geopoliticos ya saldra mas adelante ese caso para acusar a quien corresponda.

*¿Conspiracion para reducir la poblacion mundial?*: me parece demasiado arriesgado utilizar un virus que puede mutar y hacerse resistente a medicamentos o vacunas ya que puede matar tambien a quienes esten dentro de la conspiracion. Ademas esta siendo muy chapucero el tema. Conspiraciones hay para todos los gustos porque son completamente especulativas. Os propongo una conspiracion alternativa: que la gente desconfie de las vacunas y deje de vacunarse de ciertas enfermedades prevenibles con la vacunacion y aumentar asi la mortalidad de la poblacion sin que haya riesgo para los que esten vacunados... 

Un saludo a todos y espero que mis proximos post no sean tan largos


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Speilzeug, me llevo tu excelente información a mi hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/110045-la-burbuja-de-pandemias.html para que no se pierda en el olvido.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Todo eso está muy bien, es una opinión bastante bien estructurada, no hay duda. 

Pero hay 57.000 personas hospitalizadas según informaciones oficiales. Creo que junto con el silencio informativo son los hechos más relevantes. Junto con la inusual curva de contagio polaca (lo que desmonta parte de la teoría política)

Yo también tengo una opinión, y claro, no pasa de ser eso. Yo opino que lo del virus se les ha ido de las manos. Pero ¿quién sabe algo cierto?

Quizá algún día nos enteremos, quizá muy pronto.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Solo veo este punto débil:



Spielzeug dijo:


> me parece demasiado arriesgado utilizar un virus que puede mutar y hacerse resistente a medicamentos o vacunas ...



Sabes que perfectamente que:

1.- la obsolescencia de la vacuna es planificada,
2.- la excusa para ello son las "mutaciones" del supuesto virus....

Te falta hacer la conexión entre ambas.

Las convenientes "mutaciones" virales también son planificadas, es decir, falsificadas. Para entender como se hace hay que analizar los métodos indirectos utilizados para "descubrir" y caracterizar los supuestos virus. El fraude es tan profundo que nace ya en los mismos laboratorios.

Por tanto *no hay "virus gripales resistentes" a vacunas y medicamentos*, lo que si hay son vacunas contra nada y placebos contra "virus" que no lo son. Lo milagroso sería que funcionasen!


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie. Parece que últimamente está de moda pasar de la realidad y aceptar cualquier cosa.

Yo, a día de hoy, frente a la duda, entre la opinión de alguien que tiene como mérito conocido participar en un foro público y un Ministerio de Sanidad de un país europeo, me quedo con las cifras del Ministerio: llamarme raro si queréis...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Yo, a día de hoy, frente a la duda, entre la opinión de alguien que tiene como mérito conocido participar en un foro público y un Ministerio de Sanidad de un país europeo, me quedo con las cifras del Ministerio: llamarme raro si queréis...



Raro no es la palabra 

Yo entre la opinión razonada y documentada de un forero inteligente y las cifras de un ministerio del gobierno mas corrupto del planeta no tengo duda con cual quedarme. 

El argumento de autoridad es para necios, la verdadera autoridad está en la razón.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Respecto a lo de los medios españoles, está claro que *no se han hecho prácticamente eco me parece que por desinterés *hacia un pais del que la mayoría de los españoles no saben ni dónde está.
> 
> De todas formas he buceado un poco por internet y me he dado cuenta de que algunos medios importantes Si dijeron algo en su día:
> 
> ...



Esto para el que lo quiera ver es lo realmente escandaloso. Fue noticia cuando habían 38000 afectados y 951 hospitalizados, Y ¿ahora con más de un millón y casi 60000 hospitalizados ya no es noticia?

Algunos decían que no era noticia porque no había noticia, y queda patente que sí lo fue, cuando ni yo lo hubiera considerado noticia.


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

*..*

"EL Mundo" ya calienta motores. La primera noticía es sobre las vacunas de la gripe A

Interstitial - elmundo.es


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien, es una opinión bastante bien estructurada, no hay duda.
> 
> Pero hay 57.000 personas hospitalizadas según informaciones oficiales. Creo que junto con el silencio informativo son los hechos más relevantes. Junto con la inusual curva de contagio polaca (lo que desmonta parte de la teoría política)
> 
> ...



Las cifras oficiales son del gobierno ucraniano que es precisamente el mas interesado en inflarlas para poder retrasar unas elecciones que tiene perdidas. Por tanto no creo que tengan mucha credibilidad.
Las medidas que ha tomado ese gobierno, como la obligatoriedad de la mascarilla, tienen como objetivo crear panico. Desde que trabaje con las encuestas que he comentado antes no me creo lo de "enfermedades peligrosas que aparecen en un pais lejano" pero ver a gente con mascarillas en el metro consigue darme mal rollo pese a todo.

Curiosamente el gobierno ucraniano quiere retrasar las elecciones hasta despues del invierno, o dicho de otro modo, hasta despues de que el gas ruso sea imprescindible en centroeuropa...


----------



## lemmings (11 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> La presentación clínica de 90 de las víctimas mortales fue H1N1 clásica vinculadas [B]neumonía hemorrágica[/B], que condujo a la *destrucción* del "total" de ambos *pulmones*. Estos casos mortales fueron hospitalizados 3-7 días después del inicio de la enfermedad, destacando la rápida progresión de la infección en un gran número de pacientes, lo que *sugiere cambios genéticos en el virus H1N1*.
> 
> La *neumonía hemorrágica* que se menciona, no es provocada necesariamente por un virus, estos son los gérmenes susceptibles de causar neumonía hemorrágica



En otras palabras, que no tienen ni idea (o la tienen y no te lo quieren decir) de lo que los ha matado:

- Muchos que tenían gripe A, tenían ademas una cosa con síntomas de neumonía.

- No saben o no te quieren decir qué es lo que causa esos síntomas de neumonía.

Francamente, con la cantidad de muestras que deben tener a estas alturas deberían saber ya por lo menos si es un virus o una bacteria ¿no?


----------



## Heras (11 Nov 2009)

Del articulo del mundo de hoy:

Qué se hará con las vacunas sobrantes
Una vez que todas estas personas se hayan vacunado (de forma voluntaria), Sanidad baraja dos opciones para el resto de dosis de vacuna. Una es que pase al canal privado y que esté disponible para aquellas otras que deseen ponérsela. La segunda opción es que se guarden para el próximo año.

El número de afectados ha aumentado considerablemente en las últimas semanas. Sanidad prevé que el pico de contagios se produzca a finales de este mes para ir disminuyendo a medida que llega el invierno."


Como no le pongan tres a cada voluntario me parece que las tendrán que donar a ucrania


----------



## cimarrón (11 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> En otras palabras, que no tienen ni idea (o la tienen y no te lo quieren decir) de lo que los ha matado:
> 
> - Muchos que tenían gripe A, tenían ademas una cosa con síntomas de neumonía.
> 
> ...



L

La neumonía nosocomial (NN) es la segunda causa más frecuente de infección intrahospitalaria, y es la infección más frecuentemente adquirida en la unidad de cuidados intensivos. La NN es la causa número uno de mortalidad en infecciones adquiridas en el hospital. La NN se define como aquel proceso infeccioso pulmonar caracterizado por infiltrados pulmonares, esputo purulento, fiebre y leucocitosis que se presenta en un paciente después de 48-72 horas de internamiento y previa exclusión de que la infección pulmonar estuviera presente o en un periodo de incubación en el momento del ingreso. La microaspiración de bacterias que colonizan la faringe es la vía de entrada más común al árbol traqueobronquial. Los criterios clínicos son la piedra angular en el diagnóstico. Se pueden utilizar estrategias diagnósticas como métodos no invasivos (aspirado traqueal cuantitativo) e invasivos (broncoscopia). En la elección del tratamiento empírico es aconsejable evaluar el riesgo de patógenos multidrogorresistentes y la duración de hospitalización en la aparición de la neumonía.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Ya ha salido el parte de hoy o nO? recuerden segun mi teoria xD el número de decess debe aumentar considerablemente.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> - No saben o no te quieren decir qué es lo que causa esos síntomas de neumonía.
> 
> Francamente, con la cantidad de muestras que deben tener a estas alturas deberían saber ya por lo menos si es un virus o una bacteria ¿no?



La neumonía es la séptima causa de mortandad en adultos y la primera en niños. Son muchos los agentes causantes, como Oráculo bien nos ha iinformadio. Por eso lo mas normal sería que cada muestra analizada diese un resultado diferente.

Por cualquer lado que lo mires no ocurre nada extraordinario aparte del pánico inducido desde arriba.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las cifras oficiales son del gobierno ucraniano que es precisamente el mas interesado en inflarlas para poder retrasar unas elecciones que tiene perdidas. Por tanto no creo que tengan mucha credibilidad.
> Las medidas que ha tomado ese gobierno, como la obligatoriedad de la mascarilla, tienen como objetivo crear panico. Desde que trabaje con las encuestas que he comentado antes no me creo lo de "enfermedades peligrosas que aparecen en un pais lejano" pero ver a gente con mascarillas en el metro consigue darme mal rollo pese a todo.
> 
> Curiosamente el gobierno ucraniano quiere retrasar las elecciones hasta despues del invierno, o dicho de otro modo, hasta despues de que el gas ruso sea imprescindible en centroeuropa...



¿Tienes algún enlace oficial donde se diga que es obligatorio el uso de mascarillas?

Yo lo que he leído es que la gente ante la escasez de las mismas en las farmacias se las están "fabricando" de forma casera...


----------



## Heras (11 Nov 2009)

EL PAIS ATACA DE NUEVO:

*Sanidad recomienda "con firmeza" a los grupos de riesgo que se vacunen*:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Sanidad recomienda "con firmeza" a los grupos de riesgo que se vacunen · ELPAÍS.com

Señores empieza la campaña vacunate yaaaaaaaaaaaaa que hay muchas vacunas y no tenemos claro que hacer con tantas.


----------



## cimarrón (11 Nov 2009)

Hay muchos casos de gripe A relacionados con la aparición de neumonía.
Neumonía nosocomial = Neumonía que pillas en los hospitales no se sabe muy bien por qué


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

Lo incluyo pese a la aparente extravagancia de la fuente:

*Ucrania: la gripe o la peste neumónica? La situación es cada vez peor*

Agencia de Noticias de Ucrania "fraza" informó de que, según fuentes bien informadas ", que se ha confirmado 100% de peste neumónica en Ucrania".

La Agencia afirma que "el médico jefe de la institución médica ha enviado una disposición informal - no sembrar el pánico, para refutar la información sobre la peste, y hablar sólo de la gripe porcina"... _*(sigue en el enlace)*_


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> b) en caso de que el trasfondo del asunto se geopolitico, esos temas se tratan con mucho cuidado y siempre buscando echar mierda sobre el adversario y no sobre ti mismo. Si sale el tema sera cuando Rusia haga algo criticable al respecto (*la guerra del gas sera un buen momento creo yo*).
> c) el tema de la gripe A esta bastante quemado y especialmente tras la difusion del video de la monja es contraproducente hablar del tema.
> 
> *Moshe*: *me parece muy peliculera la detencion* y con un punto de superheroe que resiste los gases lacrimogenos. Bastante preparado todo en mi opinion. Si la gripe en Ucrania se utiliza con motivos geopoliticos ya saldra mas adelante ese caso para acusar a quien corresponda.
> ...




Empiezo agradeciéndote el testimonio porque es muy relevante. Ahora unos apuntes sobre parte de lo que dices:

Has destacado la guerra del gas y me parece importante. Ahora si Rusia quiere cortar el suministro por impago cómo el año pasado, va a producir una reacción muy negativa en Ucrania, lo que les haría perder votos a los candidatos pro-rusos. También Europa tendría el "garrote perfecto" para presionar a Moscú con excusas lastimeras y así no quedarse sin el gas tan necesario en éstos meses. Me resulta evidente que esta situación se desvela muy nociva para Rusia, por tanto, el dedo acusador (por la autoría) ya sabemos a donde apunta.

En tanto a Moshe y su detención, peliculera sí, pero cómo otras que se han dado ya en ese país, donde los medios de comunicación compiten cómo lobos para cubrir esas noticias. Ya sabemos que hasta usan helicópteros y otros medios para perseguir a los delincuentes con incluso más efectividad que la policía. En un escenario cómo ese de 8 horas de duración (corregirme si me equivoco) no tiene nada de raro que estuviesen todas las cadenas filmando la escena, era un circo muy lucrativo.

En absoluto un virus mutado o no supondría un peligro para las élites. Existen medios alternativos constantemente censurados que acaban con todos esos peligros de un golpe y sin secuelas. Por ejemplo la plata coloidal, y los hay más potentes, cómo por ejemplo los que nos relata el Dr (en física) Bob Beck:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4VWkZ0e3G4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4VWkZ0e3G4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sxb3T1GDctk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sxb3T1GDctk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Hay más vídeo de éste hombre muy interesantes en mi *Canal de YouTube*

En tanto a que la gente se asuste y no quiera vacunarse, solo lo admito para el círculo de personas que buscamos información alternativa, para esos sí valdría la estrategia. Nunca lo harían masivamente porque hay mucho dinero a perder si lo hicieran y hablo de billones de dolares anuales.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

*Información exclusiva*

Quería comunicaros una noticia exclusiva que me llega desde una *fuente confiable* en Londres que me cuenta ésto:

_""A raíz del vídeo de la animadora reventada por la vacuna.... informé con él a esta persona, cercana a mi círculo... trabaja en un centro Psiquiátrico de New York desde hace unos 20 años y es (omito el cargo de la persona denunciante).

El texto en inglés viene a decir que esta persona es miembro del sindicato de trabajadores de dicho hospital, en estos momentos, *están litigando con el hospital, por amenazas a todo el personal en cuanto a la obligación de vacunarse o de lo contrario a la puta calle!!""*_

Para que os resulte patente la presión a la que someten al personal médico en ésta rocambolesca maniobra de aparentes tintes eugenésicos.

El vídeo en cuestión es éste, que ya puse algunos mensajes atrás:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yfNspv6Tm8o&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yfNspv6Tm8o&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

ese video es de coña.
Ya lo dije en su momento, y lo repito ahora.

No tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
Eso de que se vuelve tonta por la vacuna, pero si anda para atras o corre vuelve a la normalidad....

si parece un sketck de Flo.


----------



## lemmings (11 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Como no le pongan tres a cada voluntario me parece que las tendrán que donar a ucrania



Je, pues leyendo el hilo se ve claramente que los ucranianos son todavía más reacios que nosotros.

Mejo que se las coloquen a los USA, que allí parece que tragan con todo. Ayer en la tele salía una tia de un hospital de usa con un megáfono diciéndole a la cola kilométrica de gente que había para vacunarse que se tranquilizaran, que habría vacunas para todos. Angelitos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> ese video es de coña.
> Ya lo dije en su momento, y lo repito ahora.
> 
> No tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> ...



Si es de coña mucho mejor ... me parece cojonudo que la "contra" difunda mentiras para sembrar el terror contra las vacunas. Paguemos a las farmacéuticas en su misma moneda!

Bravo por los de este viral!


----------



## Heras (11 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> Je, pues leyendo el hilo se ve claramente que los ucranianos son todavía más reacios que nosotros.
> 
> Mejo que se las coloquen a los USA, que allí parece que tragan con todo. Ayer en la tele salía una tia de un hospital de usa con un megáfono diciéndole a la cola kilométrica de gente que había para vacunarse que se tranquilizaran, que habría vacunas para todos. Angelitos.



Es verdad, un panorama muy ridículo por cierto, lo de Ucrania es por el tema del foro pero vamos sea como sea no tiene ningún sentido nada ya que teóricamente los virus mutan de un año a otro ( o veinte veces entre un año y otro) y una de las cosas que dice la ministra es que se guardan para el año que viene, de todas formas que mas da que nos metan el veneno hoy que mañana.


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si es de coña mucho mejor ... me parece cojonudo que la "contra" difunda mentiras para sembrar el terror contra las vacunas. Paguemos a las farmacéuticas en su misma moneda!
> 
> Bravo por los de este viral!



yo no lo definiria como viral. Mas bien ansias de fama. :


----------



## lemmings (11 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Es verdad, un panorama muy ridículo por cierto, lo de Ucrania es por el tema del foro pero vamos sea como sea no tiene ningún sentido nada ya que teóricamente los virus mutan de un año a otro ( o veinte veces entre un año y otro) *y una de las cosas que dice la ministra es que se guardan para el año que viene*, de todas formas que mas da que nos metan el veneno hoy que mañana.



Esa frase puede tener una segunda lectura: *Tiene la misma efectividad ahora que el año que viene*, y como ya se sabe la vacuna de un año no sirve para el siguiente porque se supone que el bicho ha mutado.

Esclarecedor.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> ese video es de coña.
> Ya lo dije en su momento, y lo repito ahora.
> 
> No tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> ...



Si te molestas en corroborarlo, verás que es cierto. Yo lo he hecho antes de lanzarme a decir cosas semejantes.


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (11 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> El texto en inglés viene a decir que esta persona es miembro del sindicato de trabajadores de dicho hospital, en estos momentos, *están litigando con el hospital, por amenazas a todo el personal en cuanto a la obligación de vacunarse o de lo contrario a la puta calle!!""[/I]*
> 
> Para que os resulte patente la presión a la que someten al personal médico en ésta rocambolesca maniobra de aparentes tintes eugenésicos.



Jorge, esto que comentas es cierto y fue noticia en la prensa (aunque el link que guardé no ya no funciona :8. Ocurrió en un hospital de San Francisco.

Vacuna Obligatoria en Hospital de San Francisco

En el Capital Journal (diario que publicó la noticia) la portavoz del Hospital explicaba *"Si un trabajador no cumple con la nueva política, se tomaran medidas correctivas, lo que implica un largo proceso de entrenamiento, asesoramiento y advertencias antes de despedir al empleado."*


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

Notemaslaverdad dijo:


> Jorge, esto que comentas es cierto y fue noticia en la prensa (aunque el link que guardé no ya no funciona :8. Ocurrió en un hospital de San Francisco.
> 
> Vacuna Obligatoria en Hospital de San Francisco
> 
> En el Capital Journal (diario que publicó la noticia) la portavoz del Hospital explicaba *"Si un trabajador no cumple con la nueva política, se tomaran medidas correctivas, lo que implica un largo proceso de entrenamiento, asesoramiento y advertencias antes de despedir al empleado."*



Gracias, pero es otro caso de similares características. Tu nota lo que me permite asegurar con argumentos, es que es una "política" común en todos (o al menos la mayoría) los centros médicos allí.


----------



## jgl (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> no hay caso de obligatoriedad.
> 
> Lo que hacen en esconderse y no dar la cara.
> No me parece razonable que los profesionales sanitarios, actuen así.





Puede llegar el caso si la junta directiva decide que todo el personal ha de estar inmunizado, en muchas empresas de salud ya ha ocurrido, nadie es imprescindible.

Una de esas personas es mi cuñada, administrativa sanitaria y una de las últimas víctimas de la vacuna oral antipolio en este país.

Tiene motivos de sobras para no querer ser vacunada con algo experimental que puede causarle secuelas neurológicas por su condición, y que dado el caso podría costar el puesto de trabajo. 

Cada uno tiene sus motivos. Los toros se ven muy bién desde la barrera y sin presión.


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Si te molestas en corroborarlo, verás que es cierto. Yo lo he hecho antes de lanzarme a decir cosas semejantes.



No has corroborado la veracidad de esa secuela en esa chica. 

Además, segun el video es por la gripe ESTACIONAL. nada que ver con la gripe A. 

Luego hablas de la presion para vacunarse en un hospital...no le veo la relacion con el video.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> Además, segun el video es por la gripe ESTACIONAL. nada que ver con la gripe A.



Según el vídeo es por la vacuna, no por gripe de ninguna clase.

Hay que hablar menos y pensar más.


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Según el vídeo es por la vacuna, no por gripe de ninguna clase.
> 
> Hay que hablar menos y pensar más.



valeeeeeeeeee, rectifico. 

Me referia a que hablan de la vacuna de la gripe ESTACIONAL, no de la de la gripe A

Se me habia entendido, no seas tocapelotas.


----------



## Heras (11 Nov 2009)

No hay datos oficiales hoy de muertes, infectados...etc????? 

Sería bueno saberlo para ver que estrategia piensan seguir a partir de ahora.


----------



## jgl (11 Nov 2009)

RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Primera ministra de Ucrania dice que Yúschenko no deja combatir epidemia de gripe

* Últimas noticias 
Primera ministra de Ucrania dice que Yúschenko no deja combatir epidemia de gripe *
12:08 | 11/ 11/ 2009 

Kiev, 11 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. La primera ministra de Ucrania, Yulia Timoshenko, acusó hoy al presidente de este país, Víctor Yúschenko, de obstruir la lucha contra la epidemia de la influenza a pesar de que ya se registraron más de un millón 122 mil casos, con 189 resultados letales.

"Esta labor se vio frenada (...) por una causa trivial y es que el presidente lleva casi ocho días sin firmar una ley sobre la asignación de mil millones de grivnas (Nota: US$125 millones) para combatir la epidemia", afirmó Timoshenko al inaugurar hoy una reunión del Gabinete. Como consecuencia, resulta imposible comprar vacunas, antibióticos, equipos para UCI y otros materiales necesarios.

Tras constatar que la epidemia se desarrolla "a ritmos amenazantes", Timoshenko dijo que el Gobierno no puede concertar un solo contrato hasta que el presidente firme la ley correspondiente, aprobada ya por la práctica totalidad de los diputados parlamentarios.

"Es una actividad directa en contra de Ucrania", subrayó.

A pesar de la epidemia, el país eslavo se prepara para las elecciones presidenciales que se celebrarán el 17 de enero de 2010. Ya confirmaron su participación en los comicios la primera ministra Yulia Timoshenko, el líder del Partido de las Regiones, Víctor Yanukóvich, el presidente en ejercicio, Víctor Yúschenko, el jefe de parlamento, Vladímir Litvin, y otros políticos.

Según sondeos de opinión, Yúschenko tiene pocas posibilidades de ganar el segundo mandato presidencial. Las encuestas dan como favoritos a Timoshenko y Yanukóvich.



RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Ucrania confirma 174 casos mortales por gripe común


*Ucrania confirma 174 casos mortales por gripe común *
11:17 | 10/ 11/ 2009 

Kíev, 10 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. El Ministerio ucraniano de Sanidad confirmó anoche 174 casos mortales por gripe común y más de un millón de contagiados.

Las autoridades sanitarias declararon la epidemia de gripe común en el país eslavo a finales del pasado mes de octubre. Además, fueron confirmados 65 casos de gripe AH1N1 con 14 víctimas mortales.

Hasta la fecha se contagiaron gripe común 1.031.597 personas, incluidas 62.350 en las últimas 24 horas.

La población de Ucrania se calcula en 46 millones de habitantes.


RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Ucrania confirma 155 muertes por gripe común

*Últimas noticias 
Ucrania confirma 155 muertes por gripe común *
12:47 | 09/ 11/ 2009 

Kíev, 9 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. El número de víctimas mortales por gripe común ascendió a 155 en Ucrania, informó la víspera el Ministerio de Sanidad.

Según la fuente, en Ucrania fueron registrados 32 casos de la gripe AH1N1 con 14 víctimas mortales.

Ucrania informó sobre una epidemia de gripe común a finales de octubre pasado. Hasta la fecha unos 49.900 ucranianos han sido hospitalizados, de ellos, 446 personas están se encuentran en departamentos de reanimación y de cuidados intensivos.


RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - China otorgará ayuda médica a Ucrania por US$500 mil

*China otorgará ayuda médica a Ucrania por US$500 mil *17:08 | 06/ 11/ 2009 

Kíev, 6 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. El Gobierno chino concederá a Ucrania 500 mil dólares para adquirir material médico, informó hoy la oficina de prensa del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, al término de la reunión entre el embajador de Ucrania en China, Yuri Kostenko, y el viceministro de Comercio chino Chang Quan.

"Durante la conversación sostenida, el representante del Ministerio de Comercio de China informó que el Gobierno de su país tomó la decisión de concederle a Ucrania 3,5 millones de yuanes (más de 500 mil dólares) para adquirir instrumental diagnóstico, mascarillas médicas, gafas, guantes y otros medios de protección individual", señaló la oficina de prensa.

A finales de octubre, en nueve provincias de Ucrania fue introducida cuarentena por la epidemia de gripe. Hasta la fecha en el país se confirmaron 32 casos de la gripe porcina, 14 pacientes murieron. De diversas formas de la gripe perecieron 109 personas en total. Muchos países ya ayudan o expresan la disposición a ayudar a Ucrania, incluidas Polonia, Georgia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumania, India y también la Unión Europea.

La carga humanitaria china será llevada a Ucrania los próximos días.


RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Georgia se suma a los países que comprometieron ayuda a Ucrania para combatir la epidemia de gripe

*Georgia se suma a los países que comprometieron ayuda a Ucrania para combatir la epidemia de gripe *
16:39 | 03/ 11/ 2009 

Kíev, 3 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. Georgia se sumó hoy a los países que comprometieron ayuda a Ucrania para combatir la epidemia de gripe en el país, informó el Ministerio ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores.

"El 3 de noviembre el Gobierno de Georgia comunicó su decisión de prestar ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania para combatir la epidemia de gripe. La mencionada ayuda contendrá 250 mil mascarillas, 250 mil guantes médicos y 7 mil unidades del medicamento "Tamiflu", dice una nota del ministerio.

Según el Ministerio de Exteriores del país, hoy el canciller ucraniano, Piotr Poroshenko, mantuvo una conversación telefónica con su homólogo israelí, Avigdor Lieberman, en la que el último transmitió la "disposición del Gobierno de Israel de prestar ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania para combatir la epidemia del gripe AH1N1".

Anteriormente, la Comisión Europea, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumania y la India manifestaron su deseo de ayudar a Ucrania a luchar con el virus. Asimismo, a principios de la semana, Ucrania recibió un avión procedente de Suiza con 300 mil dosis del medicamento antiviral "Tamiflu" a bordo.

De la epidemia de gripe, declarada en Ucrania la semana pasada, según los últimos datos, fallecieron 71 personas. El número de los contagiados se eleva a 260 mil personas, mientras que la gripe AH1N1 cobró la vida de 22 personas.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> No has corroborado la veracidad de esa secuela en esa chica.
> 
> Además, segun el video es por la gripe ESTACIONAL. nada que ver con la gripe A.
> 
> Luego hablas de la presion para vacunarse en un hospital...no le veo la relacion con el video.



Mientes, otra cosa es que no haya incluido aquí mis pesquisas, ahora lo voy ha hacer para terminar con el asunto ya:

*Nota de NBC Washington*

*Desiree Jennings: la 'cheerleader' que sólo puede andar hacia atrás (20 Minutos)*

*Flu Fears, Vaccine Fears, and Cheerleader Desiree Jennings’s Story (US News)*

Si te quedan dudas, *mira las noticias en Google sobre ella*, hay la tira.

*Y también vídeos sobre ella a cientos en Youtube, Google y otros*

Con lo que tiene que ver es con la vacunación, sea estacional o no.

Y dices que "_Luego hablas de la presion para vacunarse en un hospital...no le veo la relacion con el video._"

¿Tú te has leído lo que he escrito? porque dices unas tonterías incomprensibles. :XX:


----------



## lemmings (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> valeeeeeeeeee, rectifico.
> 
> Me referia a que hablan de la vacuna de la gripe ESTACIONAL, no de la de la gripe A
> 
> Se me habia entendido, no seas tocapelotas.



Gripe estacional o gripe A, en este caso es irrelevante, porque no hay diferencia en el método de elaboración/fabricación.


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Mientes, otra cosa es que no haya incluido aquí mis pesquisas, ahora lo voy ha hacer para terminar con el asunto ya:
> 
> *Nota de NBC Washington*
> 
> ...



Escribiste esto: 



Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> El texto en inglés viene a decir que esta persona es miembro del sindicato de trabajadores de dicho hospital, en estos momentos, están litigando con el hospital, por amenazas a todo el personal en cuanto a la obligación de vacunarse o de lo contrario a la puta calle!!""



ves como si me lo leo....

Otra cosa es que tu no te acuerdes, o que reniegues....


----------



## 1929 (11 Nov 2009)

Desiree Jennings Experiences Amazing Recovery with Nature-based Therapies (Nov. 8, 2009)

Desiree Jennings : Welcome
Video de ella hablando, diciendo que se esta recuperando.

Desiree Jennings Experiences Amazing Recovery with Nature-based Therapies 

From Ken Adachi, Editor
Desiree Jennings Experiences Amazing Recovery with Nature-based Therapies (Nov. 8, 2009)
November 8, 2009 

Desiree Jennings Experiences Amazing Recovery with Nature-based Therapies (Nov. 8, 2009) 

Desiree Jennings is the 26 year old cheerleader and marathon runner was who severely crippled with a neurological disorder diagnosed as dystonia in the wake of taking the Wonderful Swine Flu vaccine (that government officials and pharmaceutical shills keep telling us is "safe"). 

Don Nicoloff mentioned to me on the phone tonight that he heard an audio clip from a radio show in which Dr Rashid Buttar of Huntersville, North Carolina, the physician who helped Desiree detoxify her body of the POISONS given to her when she got vaccinated with the saving Swine flu vaccine, explain how he applied intravenous solutions including chelating agents, anti-oxidants, nutritional support, and NATURE-BASED anti-viral compounds over a period of 36 hours which resulted in a stunning and amazing turnaround for Desiree from the seizures she was experiencing nearly EVERY MINUTE, with no ability to talk, and unable to breathe for 10 or 15 second intervals when first carried into his clinic. 

You can hear the entire story from Dr Buttar himself in this radio show interview with Robert Scott Bell On October 25, 2009 

YouTube - Washington Redskins cheerleader Desiree Jennings is Cured by Dr. Rashid Buttar 


Medical Director, Dr. Rashid A. Buttar is a graduate of the University of Osteopathic Medicine and Health Sciences, College of Medicine and Surgery. He trained in General Surgery and Emergency Medicine and served as Brigade Surgeon and Director of Emergency Medicine while serving in the U.S. Army. Dr. Buttar is board certified in Clinical Metal Toxicology, Preventive Medicine, is board eligible in Emergency Medicine and has achieved fellowship status in three separate medical societies. 










The interview below is a November 6, 2009 update with Robert Scott Bell on the Michael Savage radio show on Desiree's amazing recovery with a review and update from Dr Buttar on Desiree's treatment, along with comments from Desiree's husband, Brandon Jennings. 

YouTube - Robert Scott Bell gives 11/06/09 update on Michael Savage on status of Desiree Jennings



"This year my husband warned me not to get a FLU SHOT....Now, I wish I had listened."


YouTube - Desiree Jennings Update 10-29-2009




Final Thoughts

This woman was approaching DEATH and through divine intervention was lead to the right physician with the CORRECT understanding of how the human body works and the need to NOT TOXIFY the body's immune structure with PHARMACEUTICAL QUAKERY which POISONS the body and can lead to tragic consequences as seen here. Please note that Dr Buttar employed NATURE-BASED therapies and was able to remove the toxins that were poisoning Desiree's body and return her body to normal ********ing. 

She was POISONED by a pharmaceutical product that the government, Big Medicine, and the pharmaceutical industry had ASSURED her was SAFE and efficacious. She was BETRAYED by the liars and cretins of government and Big Pharma who could DO NOTHING to help her in the wake of the vaccine poisoning of her body, and could only offer BOTOX (!!!) as she slipped closer and closer towards death. 

The Desiree Jennings story should be a wake up call to people around the world that Big Pharma, along with their Illuminated pals in government, are engaged in the GREATEST POISONING CAMPAIGN in the history of mankind. 

The sooner that people everywhere in the world wake up to this dastardly deception and STOP TAKING THOSE DAMN VACCINES, the sooner this nightmare will draw to a close.

Ken Adachi


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Y CAGO??? hay mas hilos que ensuciar donde arrastrar tus privilegiadas meninges ... no les abandones!


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Nov 2009)

No os voy a descubrir nada nuevo, pero es interesante como se aplican los principios de la propaganda de Goebbels a cualquier "burbuja informativa". Se aplica a muchos casos desde los musulmanes a Hugo Chavez/Evo Morales.
En el caso de la gripe A:

1. Principio de simplificación y del enemigo único. Adoptar una única idea, un único símbolo. Individualizar al adversario en un único enemigo. *EL VIRUS!!!*

2. Principio del método de contagio. Reunir diversos adversarios en una sola categoría o individuo. Los adversarios han de constituirse en suma individualizada. *¿CUANTOS NOMBRES DISTINTOS LE HAN DADO YA A LA GRIPE A? GRIPE MEXICANA, GRIPE DEL CERDO, AH1N1...*

3. Principio de la transposición. Cargar sobre el adversario los propios errores o defectos, respondiendo el ataque con el ataque. "Si no puedes negar las malas noticias, inventa otras que las distraigan".
*LA MONJA CREE EN LA CONSPIRACION!!*
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/Desmontando/monja-bulo/elpepisoc/20091101elpepisoc_1/Tes

4. Principio de la exageración y desfiguración. Convertir cualquier anécdota, por pequeña que sea, en amenaza grave.
*EL BETIS NO PUEDE JUGAR!!* (ha llegado hasta Alemania la noticia por si alguien solo ve los deportes)
Liga Adelante | Betis : Se confirma la gripe A y el Betis pide no jugar - AS.com

5. Principio de la vulgarización. Toda propaganda debe ser popular, adaptando su nivel al menos inteligente de los individuos a los que va dirigida. Cuanto más grande sea la masa a convencer, más pequeño ha de ser el esfuerzo mental a realizar. La capacidad receptiva de las masas es limitada y su comprensión escasa; además, tienen gran facilidad para olvidar.
*GRIPE MATA!!!*

6. Principio de orquestación. La propaganda debe limitarse a un número pequeño de ideas y repetirlas incansablemente, presentarlas una y otra vez desde diferentes perspectivas, pero siempre convergiendo sobre el mismo concepto. Sin fisuras ni dudas. De aquí viene también la famosa frase: «Si una mentira se repite suficientemente, acaba por convertirse en verdad».
*BOMBARDEO INFORMATIVO*

7. Principio de renovación. Hay que emitir constantemente informaciones y argumentos nuevos a un ritmo tal que, cuando el adversario responda, el público esté ya interesado en otra cosa. Las respuestas del adversario nunca han de poder contrarrestar el nivel creciente de acusaciones.
*Pandemia, pandemia, pandeeeeemia!!!*
Alerta 5: La pandemia es inminente | elmundo.es salud

8. Principio de la verosimilitud. Construir argumentos a partir de fuentes diversas, a través de los llamados globos sondas o de informaciones fragmentarias.
*Expertos por aqui, expertos por alla pero todos dicen lo mismo*

9. Principio de la silenciación. Acallar las cuestiones sobre las que no se tienen argumentos y disimular las noticias que favorecen el adversario, también contraprogramando con la ayuda de medios de comunicación afines.
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/Desmontando/monja-bulo/elpepisoc/20091101elpepisoc_1/Tes

10. Principio de la transfusión. Por regla general, la propaganda opera siempre a partir de un sustrato preexistente, ya sea una mitología nacional o un complejo de odios y prejuicios tradicionales. Se trata de difundir argumentos que puedan arraigar en actitudes primitivas.
*La peste, la gripe española, el ebola...*

11. Principio de la unanimidad. Llegar a convencer a mucha gente de que piensa «como todo el mundo», creando una falsa impresión de unanimidad.
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/Desmontando/monja-bulo/elpepusoc/20091101elpepisoc_1/Tes
"Una religiosa médico simboliza la resistencia a la campaña de vacunación"
*Resistencia* implica que son unos pocos los que resisten...
"En la imagen, colas a la espera de la vacuna en un hospital de Toronto" del mismo articulo... 
parece que "solo" una *minoria* no se quiere vacunar


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

vaya!!!! ahora la chica se recupera milagrosamente!!!!!! ienso:


nada, nada darle credibilidad a estas mentiras. 

Putin, estaré donde me de la gana. Como siempre


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> vaya!!!! ahora la chica se recupera milagrosamente!!!!!! ienso:
> 
> 
> nada, nada darle credibilidad a estas mentiras.



Credibilidad no hace falta, basta con darle difusión a esta historieta de terror vacunatorio. Combatir a las farmacéuticas con sus propias armas es lo mejor. La gente prefiere creer antes que pensar.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Voy a citarte para colocar tu mensaje por encima del SPAM.



Spielzeug dijo:


> No os voy a descubrir nada nuevo, pero es interesante como se aplican los principios de la propaganda de Goebbels a cualquier "burbuja informativa". Se aplica a muchos casos desde los musulmanes a Hugo Chavez/Evo Morales.
> En el caso de la gripe A:
> 
> 1. Principio de simplificación y del enemigo único. Adoptar una única idea, un único símbolo. Individualizar al adversario en un único enemigo. *EL VIRUS!!!*
> ...


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> Escribiste esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dije:

Quería comunicaros *una noticia exclusiva que me llega* desde una fuente confiable en Londres *que me cuenta ésto*:

""*A raíz del vídeo de la animadora reventada por la vacuna.*... informé con él a esta persona, cercana a mi círculo... trabaja en un centro Psiquiátrico de New York desde hace unos 20 años y es (omito el cargo de la persona denunciante).""

*¿Ya? ¿o te hago un plano para que no te pierdas?* Deja de marear ya y estropear el tema.


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Dije:
> 
> Quería comunicaros *una noticia exclusiva que me llega* desde una fuente confiable en Londres *que me cuenta ésto*:
> 
> ...



:bla::bla:

lo del hospital ¿porque lo omites? 

:

ale, sigue con tu blog. Dando veracidad a historias falsas.

¿Te has enterado que se está recuperendo milagrosamente??? ienso:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Y CAGO??? no la cagues más.

Oráculo bravo por difundir el vídeo aunque sea falso. A la gente se la convence mas con cuentos que con razones.


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y CAGO??? no la cagues más.



no te preocupes.
no creerme la metira del video de la chica, no es cagarla.


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

*...*

Traigo novedades, un adelanto, la epidemia puede costar 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania. no esta nada mal, de hecho bastante más de lo que calcule 300 millones de leuros...

No me lo he leido todo, porque la traducción es un poco horrible y porque queria colgarlo atentos a lo que dice Yulia.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y CAGO??? no la cagues más.
> 
> Oráculo bravo por difundir el vídeo aunque sea falso. A la gente se la convence mas con cuentos que con razones.



Putin, si lo del vídeo de la chica es falso, desde luego que han desplegado toda la artillería para difundirlo, ya habrás visto los enlaces. También te digo que yo no pienso que lo sea, de otra forma no lo habría incluido o al menos lo habría especificado, a mi eso de hacer propaganda no me va, otra cosa es que me equivoque, que humano soy.

En tanto al "notas" ese ni sé de donde sale ni me interesa seguir contestando sus incongruencias y desvaríos, es evidente que pretende destrozar el hilo.

Mejor sigamos trayendo información y razonando.


----------



## y que hago??? (11 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Putin, si lo del vídeo de la chica es falso, desde luego que han desplegado toda la artillería para difundirlo, ya habrás visto los enlaces. También te digo que yo no pienso que lo sea, de otra forma no lo habría incluido o al menos lo habría especificado, a mi eso de hacer propaganda no me va, otra cosa es que me equivoque, que humano soy.
> 
> En tanto al "notas" ese ni sé de donde sale ni me interesa seguir contestando sus incongruencias y desvaríos, es evidente que pretende destrozar el hilo.
> 
> Mejor sigamos trayendo información y razonando.



:XX:

informacion dice....
el que trae un video falso, como rpueba irrefutable!!!

lo que hay que oir....

Lo que te pretendo es poner mi opinion sobre el video que tu utilizas como prueba: LA HISTORIA DEL VIDEO ES FALSA.
y por supuesto sus videos secuelas....


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

ya te hemos oido CAGÓN! caga hilos!


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Discurso pronunciado por el Primer Ministro de Ucrania Yulia Tymoshenko Gobierno en la sesión sobre la situación de la epidemia en Ucrania (transcripción del habla)


11.11.2009 | 17:10 | 11.11.2009 | 17:10 | Oficina de la masa de relaciones con los medios de la Secretaría de la CMU


Estamos comenzando una reunión ordinaria del Gobierno, y me gustaría empezar con los medios de comunicación, que ahora controla todo el país, la OMS y otros Estados - que se está desarrollando en Ucrania la epidemia de la gripe, que la semana pasada se convirtió en la clave, incluyendo y para el gobierno.

Usted sabe que toda la semana una delegación del gobierno me llevó ob'yizhdzhala zonas de la ciudad donde el umbral epidémico se supera de manera significativa en 3-8, y aún más veces, lo que sugiere que la situación es la proliferación de las infecciones respiratorias agudas virales la enfermedad de la gripe y, en consecuencia, las complicaciones muy graves, por desgracia, en Ucrania, está creciendo a un ritmo alarmante.

Creo que todos recordamos cómo, el lunes, a principios de esta semana se observó la reducción en la incidencia de la gripe en el país. De hecho, si llegamos a 4 de noviembre pico de incidencia de infecciones respiratorias agudas y la gripe viral - 127 mil 254 personas, entonces el domingo, Noviembre tuvimos la menor enfermedad - 32 mil 443 personas. Luego tomó nota de la reducción de la incidencia de casi 4 veces.

Hablé con todos los encuentros con los medios de comunicación, en todas las reuniones con las regiones donde la epidemia es que no debería ser un día para relajarse, ya que sólo los dos últimos días hemos vuelto a aumentar la mitad el número de pacientes, y el 10 de noviembre llegó a 90 592 mil personas.

Esto sugiere que la epidemia hoy en día no se está relajando sus brazos, y es por eso que hoy en día, cada día la lucha contra la propagación de la infección por influenza es absolutamente fundamental, esencial, urgente y apremiante problema.

En el mundo también es un aumento radical de la incidencia, el número de aquellos para quienes la enfermedad tuvo una consecuencia letal. Y hablando de la muerte de la gripe y las complicaciones de la misma en los últimos días, 9 de noviembre en Ucrania, 19 personas murieron y 10 de noviembre - 15 personas. І Y está amenazando la dinámica, que a su vez requiere de urgente, una intervención más activa y más acción.

. Quiero decir que ahora, y la Organización Mundial de la Salud, y todos los expertos del mundo hablando de la necesidad, en primer lugar, para ofrecer a los médicos en todos los hospitales están aceptando pacientes con infecciones respiratorias agudas y la gripe, para reforzar su equipo para proporcionar el necesario equipo médico de reanimación la compra de equipo necesario.

*una vacuna contra la gripe pandémica, que debería comenzar en el país de inmediato y continuar con la vacunación contra la gripe estacional.*

. Quiero decirles que el Gobierno y todos los líderes de las regiones y las ciudades de hoy movilizados. Hemos entrado en contratos para la adquisición de aparatos de cuidados intensivos médicos, que acordó la compra de una vacuna contra la gripe pandémica y estacional, acordó la compra de los antibióticos necesarias medidas necesarias necesarias para luchar contra la gripe, con el ozono y después de complicaciones de la gripe - Enfermedad Pulmonar.

*Por desgracia, el trabajo se detuvo en una razón trivia*l: unos 8 días, el presidente no firmar la ley sobre la asignación de mil millones de dólares para luchar contra la epidemia. Si bien esta ley no se firmarán hasta que el gobierno no recibe la cantidad necesaria de recursos financieros, no se puede concluir cualquier contrato, no podemos luchar hoy - Creemos que las actividades del Presidente, cuando a sabiendas 8 días no firmar la ley sobre la asignación de dinero para luchar contra la epidemia, la ley, que votó casi todos los diputados en el Parlamento - de más de 400 diputados - es ahora una actividad directa contra Ucrania. Quiero decir que por cada persona que ahora . enfermos o moribundos, la responsabilidad personal del Presidente.

a la ley le dio al gobierno la oportunidad de comprar todo lo necesario, incluidas las vacunas, equipos médicos esenciales, antibióticos, Tamiflu, y todo lo que necesitamos hoy en día . *Si no firma este proyecto de ley*, esto *significa* que quiere volver a un estado de emergencia, que quiere volver a aquellos tiempos cuando la epidemia se distribuye ritmo acelerado, y el fondo para detener esta elección presidencial. . Creo que el Presidente de esta actividad es incompatible con su permanencia en el cargo.

. Además, también quiero a la indignación, y, francamente, con gran dolor en mi corazón, para anunciar que ayer el Presidente impuso un veto a un decreto del gobierno regular, que aseguraba la provisión de garantías estatales para la compra de unos días de cuidados críticos de inmediato de equipos médicos para hospitales. Ya, de hecho, han comenzado a complementar la parte de equipos médicos como, sobre todo en Austria, que había adquirido mesas de reanimación especiales y las incubadoras de reanimación especial para los recién nacidos.

Quiero primer presidente, y en segundo lugar en todo el país que actualmente más afectados por la epidemia, y que estos virus son las mujeres embarazadas que están empezando a enfermar al 7-8-9 meses de embarazo. Una operación especial, que salvar la vida del niño y el niño necesitan con carácter urgente en el dispositivo de reanimación. Por cierto, un niño que es tomado por cesárea, usted necesita urgentemente poner en la incubadora de reanimación y proporcionar asistencia de emergencia.

Hoy en día, este equipo tuvo que venir de Austria y vidvantazhuvatysya, pero ayer, para detener este proceso, el Presidente vetó esta decisión.  Quiero preguntar: ¿quién será responsable de la vida de cada bebé que no ha recibido estos equipos? А,. Y, además, ya embalados y tenía que ir de Austria a lungmotor Ucrania. І Quiero decirle al Presidente y al país entero que, si una persona está enferma después de la gripe comienza a las complicaciones de la neumonía, en el tiempo previsto lungmotor secundaria, ella sobrevive. *Decenas de personas que sufren de esta gripe brutal vuelta a la vida sólo porque ésta la ventilación artificial*. Estamos en el país carece de un millar de estos vehículos, para salvar las vidas de los demás. *Teniendo en cuenta las previsiones de la Organización Mundial de la Salud sobre el número de muertes y enfermedades en Ucrania, el mal tiempo, entonces tenemos que* . equipo necesario con urgencia. . Y es por eso que el Presidente vetó ayer una resolución para que el gobierno y los contratos que el país estaba dispuesto a pedir a nosotros de forma gratuita, debido a la larga préstamos plazo.

Sólo hay que poner un veto a todos los contratos y las regulaciones gubernamentales que garanticen la compra de emergencia de la máquina de reanimación - equipado con alta reanimobiley calidad ambulancia que podría salvar la vida de miles de personas que viven hoy en el campo. Toda esta lucha contra las epidemias, toda esta preparación, en particular, y la segunda oleada, los expertos predicen que la OMS hoy en día para Ucrania y para el mundo.

Sólo quiero preguntar: ¿Dónde en el orden moral del Presidente, que por ahora para dejar de luchar contra la epidemia?  ¿Quién es responsable de cada muerte en el país? І ¿Y por qué ahora lo quieren volver a un estado de emergencia?. Creo que no es sólo inmoral - es criminal, es que para los que debe cumplir una persona que está ahora en el poder.


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Aun hay más si quereis sigo pero es autenticamente brutal , la Yuli acusa al presi de CRIMINAL


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

*Sólo quiero preguntar: ¿Dónde en el orden moral del Presidente, que por ahora para dejar de luchar contra la epidemia? ¿Quién es responsable de cada muerte en el país? І ¿Y por qué ahora lo quieren volver a un estado de emergencia?. Creo que no es sólo inmoral - es criminal, es que para los que debe cumplir una persona que está ahora en el poder.*


----------



## jgl (11 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Aun hay más si quereis sigo pero es autenticamente brutal , la Yuli acusa al presi de CRIMINAL





enlaces porfa....


----------



## Kirot (11 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> ale, sigue con tu blog. Dando veracidad a historias falsas.
> 
> ¿Te has enterado que se está recuperendo milagrosamente??? ienso:



Con la verdad te engaño. 
Las armas son seducción, propaganda.. es decir. TODO mentiras. 
Ellos funcionan así.. y nosotros somos BUENOS y no hacemos eso. Hasta que dejemos de serlo. Mira lo de Obama-Joker el daño que hizo.. utilizamos sus armas en su contra. Hejh


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

*Así que zvertatymusya al Gobierno* que hemos a*nalizado toda la situación con la oposición contra el Presidente de la epidemia*, y que nos han hecho un llamamiento abierto a la Presidencia. . Y hago un llamamiento a todos los ministros, al final de la reunión de hoy el Gobierno está recurso abierto, hemos votado y enviado al Presidente.

. Francamente, es difícil hacer frente a las emociones, porque cuando se conduce hoy en día, cada hospital unidades de cuidados intensivos en la acción y ver estas absolutamente inadecuadas para una vida de *los bebés que están luchando por sus vidas sin el equipo médico necesario y se están muriendo hoy en día* en los ojos de los médicos cuando ves que esta vez la gente zahalnoobranyy Presidente impone un veto, entonces, francamente, un corazón roto en cada ser humano normal.

Me gustaría *sabotaje sólo se detuvo y se detuvo de inmediato, hoy en día*. Para el Presidente, en primer lugar, firmó hoy una ley, y en segundo lugar, que inmediatamente retiró su veto de las ordenanzas que garanticen la compra de equipo de reanimación para luchar contra la epidemia.

Espero que no les impongan un veto, sin embargo un poco de conciencia y aparece como el presidente responsable de la vida y la salud de las personas que han confiado en él con sus votos. . De hecho, el oeste de Ucrania y votó por el presidente. Hoy en día lo que matan a la gente por medios políticos, que le dio los votos - que no encaja en la conciencia humana normal.

. Ahora también se mira 10 decisiones de Gobierno que directamente dedicado a la lucha contra la epidemia y el sistema de orientación en todos los sistemas de funcionamiento como la economía de la farmacia, y el sistema de salud. Me gustaría comenzar con el hecho de que una serie de decisiones que tomemos hoy, está dedicada a la creación de una red de farmacias del estado en las instituciones médicas del Estado. . Nuestra misión - para devolver el país destruido de 18 años con todos los gobiernos anteriores, las farmacias de la red anterior gobierno del estado, donde, al principio, pueden estar disponibles para la primera lista inmediata de los medicamentos para el mercado legítimo, y no precios especulativos.. En segundo lugar, estas farmacias debe producidos en polvo, gotas - que siempre vyhotovlyalosya en las farmacias, y que cuesta un centavo, pero se destruyó en Ucrania durante los últimos 18 años. . Hoy en día se toman decisiones todos los orhplany para reanudar una red de farmacias estatales.

Además, creo que vamos a tomar todas las decisiones de hoy para devolver el país a recibir medicamentos recetados, que los médicos atribuyen. Debido a que se ejecutan en la demanda de prácticamente todos los medicamentos de farmacia de distancia, dice que la gente hoy potentes antibióticos, antivirales pueden comprar sin receta, lo que significa cerca de valores, a veces completamente sin receta. Esto significa que estos medicamentos no son seguros para los seres humanos, porque tienen efectos secundarios que, para algunas personas es inaceptable.. Por lo tanto, los fármacos que no son preventivos, curativos y debe comprar sólo a través de recetas.

Además, consideramos ahora sólo un plan - o los programas que será un largo cajón klastysya - con la mejora inmediata y urgente de nuestros centros de servicios de saneamiento. . Durante los últimos 18 años no se celebró ninguna mejora de los centros de servicios de saneamiento. Como resultado, ahora tienen el equipo necesario para el ajuste exacto de la infección o virus, los equipos de desinfección y control.

Por eso nos estamos preparando para las epidemias, compró 37 laboratorios para los centros de servicios de saneamiento para una y dos para cada región. En la mayoría de las áreas de los laboratorios que ya operan, mientras que el ritmo se acelera parte determinada. . Pero esto no significa que los laboratorios y equipos - todo lo que necesita sanitaria y epidemiológica. . Así que hoy tenemos un plan para comenzar inmediatamente a aceptar y aplicar.

Además, estamos hablando de salarios adicionales a las personas que hoy trabajan en exceso el sistema de atención de salud, que luchan contra la infección, se oponen a esta epidemia. . Estos trabajadores de la salud deben recibir el pago por horas trabajadas en exceso, así como una mayor eficiencia de la mano de obra. . Pero todo esto se puede pagar sólo después de firmar la ley por el Presidente de Ucrania a asignar *1 mil millones. н. para combatir la epidemia.*

Ahora considerar las cuestiones relacionadas con el pago del sistema de educación. і достатню зарплату. Según nuestros datos, en algunas regiones de Ucrania de hoy, utilizando las 3 semanas de cuarentena en las escuelas, no pagar a los trabajadores una educación decente y salarios adecuados. Alguien paga un cuarto, alguien paga la mitad, alguien envía a licencia sin sueldo.. Debemos poner fin a esto y aceptar la decisión del Gobierno, que indica claramente que a pesar de la 3-semanas de cuarentena, los educadores deben totalidad del salario por día de trabajo, el hospital principio.

. Es hoy la decisión de renovar todas las disposiciones del gobierno después de la imposición de un veto presidencial, que compra de equipos médicos para las medidas de cuidados intensivos ahora necesidad de aplicar en los hospitales para combatir la epidemia.

Además, también se prevé un procedimiento especial - Estas preguntas se pide por separado a nosotros hoy la región - para proporcionar sin máscaras médico ciudadanos de Ucrania. Marley, tenemos áreas de forma gratuita, lo que significa que cosen las vendas de gasa, incluido el dinero de gastos, asignados por el Gobierno. Pero todos los ciudadanos deben dar a 2 vendas libre. Y hoy, vamos a ordenar la distribución de estos vendajes.

También hoy, vamos a considerar el proyecto de ley de Ucrania sobre la prohibición de la publicidad de los medicamentos en la televisión, los medios de comunicación, como inaceptable cuando la TV va la publicidad incontrolada de los medicamentos, la gente está comenzando a participar en el auto-tratamiento, y poner fin a todas las muertes porque la gente no -preguntó el médico, y no ha recibido el tratamiento adecuado adecuado. Por eso, hoy 1 10 decisiones que pryymatymemo mejorar significativamente el sistema de salud pública, nuestra capacidad para combatir infecciones.

También debe considerar la vacunación de las cuestiones de organización relacionadas con esta, una campaña de sensibilización pública.

*Al concluir el debate de las cuestiones prioritarias que el Gobierno debería considerar la posibilidad, quiero reiterar que el optimismo que surgió en Ucrania el domingo, 8 de noviembre, ahora completamente congelado dos veces cada vez mayor número de casos en Ucrania de SAO y la gripe en los últimos 2 días después del domingo*. . Este aumento en la incidencia en todas las regiones de Ucrania, sin excepción. Esto significa una tendencia y esta tendencia es preciso abordar urgentemente.


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

1.000 kilotones le piden al jefe del ejecutivo. 

La incidecia de gripe, tras un "bull trap" en aumento brutalmente

El presidente , segun Yuli, no se merece el cargo, es responsable de la muerte de los niños, indecente y criminal


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Enlace, la página del gobierno de Ucrania. Óðÿäîâèé ïîðòàë :: Âèñòóï Ïðåì'ºð-ì³í³ñòðà Óêðà¿íè Þë³¿ Òèìîøåíêî íà çàñ³äàíí³ Óðÿäó ç ïðèâîäó åï³äåì³÷íî¿ ñèòóàö³¿ â Óêðà¿í³ (ñòåíîãðàìà âèñòóïó)


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Leed lo que he puesto, si os da pereza ssolo lo de negrita y colores


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Supongo (como todos los días) que ya las sabréis:

Ucrania 11/11/2009: 1.192.481 Afectados, 62.462 Hospitalizados, 213 Fallecidos (desde el día 29 de Octubre)


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Gracias Ziberan, lee mis ultimos mensajes. 

Por cierto ligera aceleración de victimas. Mañana tendra que ser mas y asi sucesivamente.


----------



## willbeend (11 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Aun hay más si quereis sigo pero es autenticamente brutal , la Yuli acusa al presi de CRIMINAL



A ver,

si hace unas hojas antes andamos diciendo que lo de la gripe y sus parametros estadisticos son "normales" en Ucrania, encuentro que el cara cortada no quiere que desplumen 1.000 mill de leuros al estado.

O no?

A ver en que se lo va a gastar mi platonicamente amada princesa del gas.

ienso:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> A ver,
> 
> si hace unas hojas antes andamos diciendo que lo de la gripe y sus parametros estadisticos son "normales" en Ucrania, encuentro que el cara cortada no quiere que desplumen 1.000 mill de leuros al estado.
> 
> ...



Otra explicación podría ser que le interesa que se carezca de medios médicos para que la gente palme en mayor número y así tener unas estadísticas más estremecedoras.


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Creo que Yulia se folla a Putin y no lo digo en broma


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Gracias Ziberan, lee mis ultimos mensajes.
> 
> Por cierto ligera aceleración de victimas. Mañana tendra que ser mas y asi sucesivamente.



Los he leído, es verdaderamente acojonante.

Sigo diciendo que mi opinión es que se les ha ido de las manos, ahora no creo que los réditos políticos les interesen, pues van a salir mal parados todos.

Lo que habría que hacer es seguir las estadísticas de los países limítrofes con mucha atención, para calcular cuándo nos llega.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> A ver,
> 
> si hace unas hojas antes andamos diciendo que lo de la gripe y sus parametros estadisticos son "normales" en Ucrania, encuentro que el cara cortada no quiere que desplumen 1.000 mill de leuros al estado.
> 
> ...



Creo que lo de la "normalidad" quedó adecuadamente rebatido. Las tasas actuales decuplican esas "normales". La Zarina dice que de 3 a 8 veces dependiendo de las regiones, y los datos estadísticos unas 10.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Lo que habría que hacer es seguir las estadísticas de los países limítrofes con mucha atención, para calcular cuándo nos llega.



Yo también estoy la mar de impaciente en que nos llegue el virus del independentismo ucraniano, y a ser posible con un par de buenas tetas. Apenas contengo la erección.



Ziberan dijo:


> Creo que lo de la "normalidad" quedó adecuadamente rebatido.



La mortandad en Ucrania es menor que en 2007. No dejes que la realidad estropee la humedad tu sueños pandémico-eroticos.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Otra explicación podría ser que le interesa que se carezca de medios médicos para que la gente palme en mayor número y así tener unas estadísticas más estremecedoras.



Creo que no somos muy conscientes de en las cifras que nos estamos moviendo ya...

En 10 días ha afectado a casi un 3% de la población, pero es que un 0,2% está hospitalizado. ¡En diez días!

Son cifras absolutamente espectaculares.


----------



## willbeend (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Creo que lo de la "normalidad" quedó adecuadamente rebatido. Las tasas actuales decuplican esas "normales". La Zarina dice que de 3 a 8 veces dependiendo de las regiones, y los datos estadísticos unas 10.



Nu se nu se, nu se si fiarme demasiado de nadie, mi sombra por ejemplo, no para de seguirme a todas partes ienso:

Y el presi que dice al respecto? como se justifica?

Yo no me decanto por ninguno de los dos bandos, excepto, el que diga que las vacunas contra la gripe A se las metan por el ojete.

Lo de dejar morir mas gente, claro que podria ser pero entonces mas culpable lo haran todavia.

ienso:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Son cifras absolutamente espectaculares.



Procedentes de un gobierno espectacularmente corrupto.

No existe en el mundo nada capaz de provocar esa cantidad de SUPUESTOS contagios y a esa velocidad, aunque tu donarías un cojón por que sí existiese.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (11 Nov 2009)

*EFE* se hace eco de las acusaciones de Timoshenko:

*Timoshenko acusa a Yúschenko de "sabotear" la lucha contra la gripe*

Por lo visto Yushenko si que quiere las elecciones ahora que ha minado la campaña opositora con las cuarentenas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Nov 2009)

Alguien ha hecho números, para saber cuando estará toda la población infectada y nos dejamos de tonterias.:fiufiu:
Que no se me enfade nadie

Pero llegamos o no a las elecciones?


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Bueno nadie se da cuenta del brutal ataque de Yuli a el presi de Ucrania?

Es como si De La Vega llamara criminal a ZP


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Pues entonces lo tienes mal, porque en lo único que parecen estar de acuerdo es en el tema de la vacunación


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bueno nadie se da cuenta del brutal ataque de Yuli a el presi de Ucrania?
> 
> Es como si De La Vega llamara criminal a ZP



Pero si tienes un buen padrino parece que puedes decir esas cosas. A mí la tía esa me da mucho miedo. :

Como dice Caronte son de diferentes partidos, se parece más a que ZP se lo dijera A Juan Carlitos I


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bueno nadie se da cuenta del brutal ataque de Yuli a el presi de Ucrania?
> 
> Es como si De La Vega llamara criminal a ZP



Azrael, son de diferentes partidos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bueno nadie se da cuenta del brutal ataque de Yuli a el presi de Ucrania?
> 
> Es como si De La Vega llamara criminal a ZP



Se ve que nunca antes habías seguido al parlamento ucraniano. Yo tengo los canales de Ucrania en casa y no veo nada nuevo ni anormal. El pan y circo de cada día.


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (11 Nov 2009)

En este video, lo que se dice a partir del minuto 1:38, no tiene desperdicio. *Se dan datos de que las vacunas superan 100 veces los niveles de toxicidad*, y quien lo dice es un doctor llamado Kent Holtorf, experto en física de reemplazo hormonal bioidéntico, en reemplazo de la hormona del crecimiento, en endocrinología, en disfunción tiroidea, en fibromialgia, en infecciones crónicas, y en disfunción endocrina múltiple. Casi nada. Considero que la opinión de este hombre no tiene el mismo peso que la opinión de un político de la OMS, ni de cualquier político de los gobiernos títeres, que para nada ejercen la labor de representación ni de servicio del pueblo soberano para el que trabajan.
Mientras el doctor dice lo que piensa sobre la vacuna, el presentador de la Fox lo interrumpe, manipula, y no permite que el hombre termine de expresarse, cortándolo con preguntas y redirigiendo la entrevista hacia donde él quiere. Además confronta la opinión de este experto contra la de, según el presentador, tres doctores, que para nada están allí presentes, ni dice sus nombres, con lo cual daría igual si dijera cinco o siete. Pero la masa ni se entera, ni se plantea si eso que oye es cierto, y de manera subliminal y con la capacidad de discernimiento anulada por el hábil manipulador, y sobre todo por el acuerdo mental tipo “todo lo que se cuenta en las noticias es cierto”, se traga como real y como verdadero todo lo que en la tele se dice. *El colmo es que el presentador califica al doctor, como “del otro bando”, dando subliminalmente una sensación de “los que no quieren vacuna son los otros”, o lo que es lo mismo, “nosotros, que sí queremos la vacuna”, frente a vosotros, “los del otro bando”; y además “yo tengo razón porque somos cuatro contra uno; yo y los tres médicos (que me acabo de inventar) con los que hablé ayer”.*

Todo esto es estúpido, de verdad. La gente tiene lo que se merece, por estar aborregada y por vivir en la comodidad de no querer abrir los ojos.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eUCzADG3HAA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eUCzADG3HAA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

Pues vaya tela con el parlamento Ucraniano


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno, ya véis la conspiración y el arma bioterrorista lo que eran.
> 
> No véis que estos dos solo hablan de gripe y vacunas?, todavía no véis que estos dos están de mitín ya desde el primer día que empezo esta feria?
> 
> ...



Que no que no! que no quieres ver la realidad. Que hay un virus asesino nuevo, todavia sin identificar, que tiene alitas con turbo que penetran el ladrillo y el cristal, capacs de infectar en un dia a 1.000.000 de personas sin calefacción que no se atreven a salir de sus casas cerradas a cal y canto.

Y muy pronto llegará a Ejpeinnnnnn!!!! Buuuujujuju!!!

Y si eres independentista estás en el grupo de riesgo


----------



## Lladó (11 Nov 2009)

Muchas gracias a Azrael por colgar y traducir el ataque de la primera ministra al presidente. Vaya tela. Y eso que se supone que son del mismo partido político, que si llegan a ser rivales acaban a navajazos.

Y gracias un día más a Ziberan por colgar los últimos datos. Ha habido un incremento de los fallecidos, pero lamentablemente en lo que queda de semana tendría que dispararse para ir acorde con el ritmo de infectados.



Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno, ya véis la conspiración y el arma bioterrorista lo que eran.
> 
> No véis que estos dos solo hablan de gripe y vacunas?, todavía no véis que estos dos están de mitín ya desde el primer día que empezo esta feria?
> 
> ...



En Polonia y Bielorrusia se están disparando los casos al mismo ritmo que los primeros días de Ucrania y allí no están de elecciones...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Muchas gracias a Azrael por colgar y traducir el ataque de la primera ministra al presidente. Vaya tela. Y eso que se supone que son del mismo partido político, que si llegan a ser rivales acaban a navajazos.
> 
> Y gracias un día más a Ziberan por colgar los últimos datos. Ha habido un incremento de los fallecidos, pero lamentablemente en lo que queda de semana tendría que dispararse para ir acorde con el ritmo de infectados.
> 
> ...




Son de diferente partidos políticos, pero gobiernan en coalición, joeer :´(


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Muchas gracias a Azrael por colgar y traducir el ataque de la primera ministra al presidente. Vaya tela. Y eso que se supone que son del mismo partido político, que si llegan a ser rivales acaban a navajazos.
> 
> Y gracias un día más a Ziberan por colgar los últimos datos. Ha habido un incremento de los fallecidos, pero lamentablemente en lo que queda de semana tendría que dispararse para ir acorde con el ritmo de infectados.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero en Polonia y Bielorrusia todavía no se ha hablado de bioterrorismo ni apagón informativo. Hasta no analizar esas cifras respecto a históricos no se puede decir nada más que aquello de que el invierno se acerca.

Para mi la traducción de las noticias que ha puesto Azrael es definitiva: Ucrania está en campaña electoral


----------



## Lladó (11 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Para mi la traducción de las noticias que ha puesto Azrael es definitiva: Ucrania está en campaña electoral



Creo que fue Ziberan quien puso un gráfico comparativo de la situación en Polonia y en pocos días lo de este año estaba acercándose al pico máximo de otros años (que suele darse en enero/febrero), superando con mucho las cifras habituales de esta época. Igual que en Ucrania, vamos.

A todo esto, la OMS sigue sin publicar la secuencia completa de la cepa que encontraron en las muestras de Ucrania, ni tampoco dicen que había en las 16 muestras (de un total de 31) sin virus de H1N1. En los foros de medicina que siguen la evolución de Ucrania están preocupados porque sospechan que la OMS lo está retrasando para que las vacunas actuales no queden inservibles si hay mutaciones u otros agentes implicados, poniendo en riesgo la vidas de todo el mundo.


----------



## lemmings (11 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Muchas gracias a Azrael por colgar y traducir el ataque de la primera ministra al presidente. Vaya tela. *Y eso que se supone que son del mismo partido político, *que si llegan a ser rivales acaban a navajazos.



Que noo, que son de partidos distintos y rivales.

Son como aquí PetaZeta y Marihuano.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Creo que fue Ziberan quien puso un gráfico comparativo de la situación en Polonia y en pocos días lo de este año estaba acercándose al pico máximo de otros años (que suele darse en enero/febrero), superando con mucho las cifras habituales de esta época. Igual que en Ucrania, vamos.



Bueno vamos a darle unos días o semanas para verlos en perspectiva, lo digo más que nada para que la gente no vuelva a ser presa de otra estafa a la mexicana.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Seremos presa de las manipulaciones que ellos quieran. En Ucrania pasa como en el resto del mundo, se aprovecha cualquier circunstancia para montar el circo, y relegar así a la competencia a un tercer plano y que siempre sea cosa de dos.

Pero en Ucrania deberían empezar a ponerse de acuerdo o la gente lo va a pasar muy mal, aunque dudo que la gente les importe nada.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Pero en Ucrania deberían empezar a ponerse de acuerdo o la gente lo va a pasar muy mal, aunque dudo que la gente les importe nada.



Ah sí? les va a comer las entrañas un virus mutante y desconocido con poderes telekinéticos extrasensoriales? Mejor los políticos se ponen las pilas para librar a la población de esta amenaza extraterrestre. La invasión de los Blob!

Algunos deberías repasar lo que significa enfermedad estacional! y no es difícil!


----------



## Lladó (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Seremos presa de las manipulaciones que ellos quieran. En Ucrania pasa como en el resto del mundo, se aprovecha cualquier circunstancia para montar el circo, y relegar así a la competencia a un tercer plano y que siempre sea cosa de dos.
> 
> Pero en Ucrania deberían empezar a ponerse de acuerdo o la gente lo va a pasar muy mal, aunque dudo que la gente les importe nada.



Lo que está demostrando, una vez más, todo esto de Ucrania es que sólo nos enteramos de lo que quieren que nos enteremos, porque el control de los medios de comunicación es total y absoluto. Y que las teorías de la conspiración se quedan cortas, no en vano estamos siguiendo un intento de golpe de estado bilateral con la excusa de la epidemia.



lemmings dijo:


> Que noo, que son de partidos distintos y rivales.



Gracias por aclararlo, porque estaba convencido de lo contrario.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Lo que está demostrando, una vez más, todo esto de Ucrania es que sólo nos enteramos de lo que quieren que nos enteremos, porque el control de los medios de comunicación es total y absoluto. Y que las teorías de la conspiración se quedan cortas, no en vano estamos siguiendo un intento de golpe de estado bilateral con la excusa de la epidemia.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por aclararlo, porque estaba convencido de lo contrario.




Y todo por internet, en el país del Quijote no dicen nada, y cuando digan ya veremos cómo lo dicen.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Sólo te digo una cosa la Timoshenko, para mi la Timo, ya ha empezado a echarle las culpas de los niños que mueran de gripe al cara-crater por no firmar el documento que permita comprar palets de tamiflu.
> 
> Con ese aperitivo cómo puedes esperar a partir de ahora que estemos objetivamente informados de lo que pasa allí.
> 
> ...



Sea como fuere es la información que tenemos, y las cifras de hospitalizados son difícilmente manipulables.

Además, a ella que es la encargada del Ministerio, lo que más le hubiera interesado es que no hubiese existido todo este embrollo.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Pues no sé, pero a caracrater, ya poco más le podía suceder aparte de que lo echaran, y si hay un beneficiado es él.

Por eso dudo que manipulen las cifras. Y si pudieran hacerlo (que ya digo que lo dudo), sería tan sencillo hacerlo al alza como a la baja.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## levante (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Ucrania 11/11/2009: 1.192.481 Afectados, *62.462 Hospitalizados*, 213 Fallecidos (desde el día 29 de Octubre)





Ziberan dijo:


> En 10 días ha afectado a casi un 3% de la población, pero es que un 0,2% está hospitalizado. ¡En diez días!



No lo sé pero me parece que eso son cifras acumulativas, que no han estado todos ingresados simultáneamente ni en este momento sino que han estado ingresados en un momento dado y después han ido recibiendo el alta. Que nunca ha habido 62.462 hospitalizados simultáneos.

Lo cual no quita que sigue siendo un número muy importante.


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (11 Nov 2009)

Según el Viceministro de Salud Ucraniano solamente se han confirmado en laboratorio 70 casos de gripe porcina.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Seventy A(H1N1) cases confirmed in Ukraine, 17 die

Esto a mi juicio solamente se puede interpretar de dos maneras:

Claro interés en que el virus de la gripe porcina parezca lo que no es, ya que si supusiese un problema como el que nos quieren presentar, se ejercería un control estricto sobre los casos para poder estudiar la verdadera dimensión de la pandemia. NO VALE lo de que no tienen medios, la OMS debería de ponerlos dada la gran cantidad de casos en los ultimos 10 días.

No interesa de momento que se sepa cual es la causa real por la que han caído enfermos los mas de 1.000.000 de ucranianos, bien por la gravedad del tema o por el contrario, que se trate de algo "normal" en esta época del año en Ucrania.

213 son muchos muertos pero ¿estamos seguros que todas las muertes han sido por causa de este/estos virus? Recordemos que en países donde supuestamente fluye la información de manera más transparente, se han contabilizado como fallecidos por H1N1 a enfermos con dolencias cronicas graves, a los que un simple catarro se los hubiese llevado al otro barrio, pero han servido para engordar las cifras de muertos por H1N1.

¿Conclusión? MANIPULACIÓN

¿Con que interés? Por un lado lo que está claro es que están empeñados en ponernos la vacuna, pero yo estoy empezando a pensar que mas bien se trata de una maniobra de distracción ¿sobre qué? El colapso definitivo del sistema puede ser un motivo contundente. ¿Como reaccionaría la gente a lo que estamos viviendo si no estuviesemos todo el día pensando en gripes, virus, pandemias y vacunas? ::


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Nov 2009)

*..*

La pagina de la Yulia

???? ?????????. ????????? ????.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

levante dijo:


> No lo sé pero me parece que eso son cifras acumulativas, que no han estado todos ingresados simultáneamente ni en este momento sino que han estado ingresados en un momento dado y despues han ido recibiendo el alta. Que nunca ha habido 62.462 hospitalizados simultáneos.
> 
> Lo cual no quita que sigue siendo un número muy importante.



No lo sé, me parece recordar que hace un par de días sí eran cifras de los que permanecían hospitalizados.

Pero no parece muy razonable, lo miraré.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Lo único que aclara es que las estadísticas empiezan el 29/10, y en el apartado de hospitalizaciones sólo dice "en epidemiología primaria" tantos.

No lo sé, supongo que habrán dado altas ya.


----------



## Ziberan (11 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La pagina de la Yulia
> 
> ???? ?????????. ????????? ????.



Así se entiende algo mejor (al menos yo que de ucraniano, niano): 

Google Vertaling


----------



## 1929 (11 Nov 2009)

Me imagino que lo que dice el video ya lo sabeis. Es un reportaje de una television Polaca, con subtitulos en ingles.
BAXTER ADMITS CONTAMINATING 72 KILOS ON TV Video


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Sea como fuere es la información que tenemos, y las cifras de hospitalizados son difícilmente manipulables.



Son perfectamente manipulables, aunque de forma indirecta: *la presencia de mas gente en el hospital obedece al pánico inducido sobre la población* (y sobre la clase médica). 

Está claro el orden cronológico: que primero fue la campaña mediática y luego la gente asustada a que la ingresen por un grano en el culo (y los doctores viendo en todo síntomas de gripe porcina).

Así que, por muchas cifras que pongan están podridas de raíz.

Siento desilusionarte Ziberán, te vas a quedar sin esa pandemia que tanto deseas y en su lugar un gran OWNED en la frente: _engañaron a México, engañaron a España y por último engañaron a Ziberán_


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (11 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Son perfectamente manipulables, aunque de forma indirecta: *la presencia de mas gente en el hospital obedece al pánico inducido sobre la población* (y sobre la clase médica).
> 
> Está claro el orden cronológico: que primero fue la campaña mediática y luego la gente asustada a que la ingresen por un grano en el culo (y los doctores viendo en todo síntomas de gripe porcina).
> 
> ...



Salvo que Baxter o alguien propague algo ...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

PanzerMikel dijo:


> Salvo que Baxter o alguien propague algo ...



Te equivocas Mikel, ese "algo" - si te refieres a un virus mágico - es un asustaviejas. Lo único que puede hacer Baxter es ENVENENAR, no contagiar.


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Son perfectamente manipulables, aunque de forma indirecta: *la presencia de mas gente en el hospital obedece al pánico inducido sobre la población* (y sobre la clase médica).
> 
> Está claro el orden cronológico: que primero fue la campaña mediática y luego la gente asustada a que la ingresen por un grano en el culo (y los doctores viendo en todo síntomas de gripe porcina).
> 
> ...



Déjalo ya, se les ha repetido por B y por C, no es que no puedan darse cuenta es que no les da la gana, es mucho más divertido el fin del mundo, no se puede competir con eso.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Déjalo ya, se les ha repetido por B y por C, no es que no puedan darse cuenta es que no les da la gana, es mucho más divertido el fin del mundo, no se puede competir con eso.



Me temo que tiene razón, de todas formas ya nos lo advirtió:



Ziberan dijo:


> me quedo con las cifras del Ministerio: llamarme raro si queréis...





además tiene un blog y ya no puede dar marcha atrás. Ya reflotermos en su momento el OWNED (en la próxima Baxter-pandemia donde atacará de nuevo).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Nov 2009)

He escuchado unos anuncios mu chulos del ministerio de sanidad. o


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> He escuchado unos anuncios mu chulos del ministerio de sanidad. o



cuenta cuenta, que nos dicen el exelentisimo ministerio de mierda?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> cuenta cuenta, que nos dicen el exelentisimo ministerio de mierda?



Que te vacunes :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Coño, se puede pedir cita?

Dicen que solo hay para el 60% de la poblacion, habra que darse prisa antes de que se acaben.

Por cierto, la vacuna contra la gripe estacional (reconocida por la OMS como la estacional de verdaz) tamcpo esta suficientemente testeada? tampoco indican sus componentes en el envase?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

Pienso que deberíamos ser todos un poco más conservadores a la hora de pretender saber que está ocurriendo. Lo único cierto es que sólo podemos acumular información (y desinformación) cotejarla, razonarla y aventurar posibilidades, nunca pretender saber con exactitud que pasa. Descalificar a otros por pensar diferente es una actitud además de grosera imprudente. Cada cual termina con el tiempo recogiendo los frutos de su siembra, así los que pensamos que hay algo más que una mera acción de despiste electoral y los que no, cuando pase el tiempo terminaremos viendo por nosotros mismos los listos o tontos que hemos sido.

Hago esta reflexión porque estoy aburrido de leer comentarios sarcásticos y descalificaciones. Parece una discusión de adolescentes. Seamos positivos y respetemos a los demás pese a que no nos convenzan sus opiniones, lo sugiero solamente, no pretendo ordenar (ni puedo ni quiero) a nadie.

Además, a la vista está el rédito de semejante actitud: el hilo se ha frenado


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pienso que deberíamos ser todos un poco más conservadores a la hora de pretender saber que está ocurriendo. Lo único cierto es que sólo podemos acumular información (y desinformación) cotejarla, razonarla y aventurar posibilidades, nunca pretender saber con exactitud que pasa. Descalificar a otros por pensar diferente es una actitud además de grosera imprudente. Cada cual termina con el tiempo recogiendo los frutos de su siembra, así los que pensamos que hay algo más que una mera acción de despiste electoral y los que no, cuando pase el tiempo terminaremos viendo por nosotros mismos los listos o tontos que hemos sido.
> 
> Hago esta reflexión porque estoy aburrido de leer comentarios sarcásticos y descalificaciones. Parece una discusión de adolescentes. Seamos positivos y respetemos a los demás pese a que no nos convenzan sus opiniones, lo sugiero solamente, no pretendo ordenar (ni puedo ni quiero) a nadie.
> 
> Además, a la vista está el rédito de semejante actitud: el hilo se ha frenado



Se ha frenado, porque hemos ido mas deprisa que los acontecimientos.

Hay que darle tiempo al invierno, a que se resfrien unos cuantos mas y a ver si intentan colarnos la vacuna de los huevos o el bobierno va a comprar Tamiflu a mansalva (porque las vacunas ya estan pagadas o no? no se si todo o solo una parte).

A mi el team del Joseph me sigue apestando, alguien hay detras de ese asunto, auqnue sea un montaje, por que de un montaje tan barbaro?.

Esto no termina aqui, ni mucho menos.

tambien es sabido que desde que Bush hijo ocupo la Casa Blanca, las manipulaciones del BB han sido demasiado descaradas, por eso apartaron a los tres magnificos, Bush, Blair y Ansar.

A ver como marcan la nueva epoca con Obama y nenas dulces y wapas como la Leia, quizas sean mas discretos que sus antecesores.

Quizas vuelvan a ser lo que siempre fueron, un grupo que se apodera del mundo entero sin llamar demasiado la atencion.

De todas formas, el invierno es largo y el hilo se ha anticipado a cualquier informacion que haya invadido nuestro pais. Almenos creo que "algo" hemos aprendido con los diferentes puntos de vista e informaciones que se han ido posteando.

tiempo al tiempo, nuestros queridos amos no se van a detener, eso esta claro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Nov 2009)

Señor, Sí señor.

Un poquito paternalista....:no:

¿Cuánto nos vas a pagar?


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (12 Nov 2009)

La traducción en ésta página ucraniana no es muy buena, y no he podido pillar la original para tratar de traducirla mejor, pero una epidemia que se cura con remedios caseros, donde hasta los políticos te dicen no usar máscara... como que pierde seriedad el tema...



> *Paseos, vitamina C y la tintura de alcohol.*
> 
> Leonid Kravchuk, el ex presidente: "En todas las condiciones climáticas durante cinco horas al día caminando al aire libre: dos horas por la mañana y media por la tarde y la noche, paseando un perro. Bebo caderas brandy, beber vitaminas A, B y C no usar una máscara y medicamentos de farmacia nobaluyus. Yo vivo en el bosque, Centro de Capacitación: aquí y si hay microbios, la única política ".
> 
> ...



FUENTE


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Se ha frenado, porque hemos ido mas deprisa que los acontecimientos.
> 
> Hay que darle tiempo al invierno, a que se resfrien unos cuantos mas y a ver si intentan colarnos la vacuna de los huevos o el bobierno va a comprar Tamiflu a mansalva (porque las vacunas ya estan pagadas o no? no se si todo o solo una parte).
> 
> ...



Pienso que sí, que hay que darle tiempo al tiempo, nos faltan pieza para componer el puzzle. Respecto de Moshe, ya he repetido que a mi no me parece un montaje y he razonado porqué. Tampoco tiene que ser algo tan raro que alguien que trabaje en inteligencia se vuelva disidente por un ataque de moralidad y más cuando una acción tan siniestra cómo la que se supone destapa en Dr True Ott está en camino. Respecto de la guapa ucraniana Timoshenko, me reservo la opinión, aunque mi instinto (y mi conocimiento del mundo y sus mecanismos) me dice que si ha llegado a ocupar un puesto tan destacado es porque ha renunciado ha hacer lo que le ordenen en detrimento de lo correcto. En tanto a Obama te sugiero que te veas éste documental, además de que la explicación anterior para la guapa, vale para él.
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w_brYeBd0rE&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w_brYeBd0rE&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Señor, Sí señor.
> 
> Un poquito paternalista....:no:
> 
> ¿Cuánto nos vas a pagar?



¿Pagar? nada, pero te puedo hacer reír un poco...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvaJM2FlTVo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvaJM2FlTVo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Hombre, el hilo se ha llenado a todo trapo, que mas se le puede añadir?

El tema casi esta listo para sentencia cuando aun no hemos llegado ni al invierno!

Es como si la gripe cerda mejicana la hubieramos posteado aqui del 15 al 30 de enero 

respeto al Obama, voy a echarle un vistazo la video, pero es evidente que si esta ahi es porque interesa a los que ostentan el poder sobre el planeta, eso esta clarisimo.

Y la Leia, por supuesto que esta pringadisima, si no le hubieran pegado un tiro hace tiempo


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Pagar? nada, pero te puedo hacer reír un poco...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvaJM2FlTVo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvaJM2FlTVo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Coño, ya se que peli ponerme a ver un ratillo 

Aunque la de la tabla cuadrada es la repolla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Pagar? nada, pero te puedo hacer reír un poco...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvaJM2FlTVo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bvaJM2FlTVo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Desde aquí no puedo ver videos, pero seguro que es bueno )


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Desde aquí no puedo ver videos, pero seguro que es bueno )



Los Monty Pithon son tremendos, lo ideal es ver los vídeos en subtitulado porque doblados pierden mucho, las voces son importantes. Pese a que son antiguos, sus temáticas son adaptables a los nuevos tiempos, cómo éste por ejemplo y la crisis actual.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T5Hu2Bnx2Bc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T5Hu2Bnx2Bc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*Y digo yo... ¿porqué no abrimos un hilo para poner cosas así, nos partimos la caja un rato, soltamos tensiones y hacemos tiempo hasta que se presenten nuevos acontecimientos?*


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Desde aquí no puedo ver videos, pero seguro que es bueno )



Los caballeros de la mesa cuadrada.

Esta de puta madre, del 75


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Los Monty Pithon son tremendos, lo ideal es ver los vídeos en subtitulado porque doblados pierden mucho, las voces son importantes. Pese a que son antiguos, sus temáticas son adaptables a los nuevos tiempos, cómo éste por ejemplo y la crisis actual.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T5Hu2Bnx2Bc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T5Hu2Bnx2Bc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> *Y digo yo... ¿porqué no abrimos un hilo para poner cosas así, nos partimos la caja un rato, soltamos tensiones y hacemos tiempo hasta que se presenten nuevos acontecimientos?*



Estoy seguro que en burbuja.info ya existe un hilo para peliculas de coña, porque para peliculas en general hay mas de uno.

Bueno, mañana mas, el menda lerenda se va a poner una peli pa dormirse mejor.

Recordar ir a pedir hora para la vacuna contra la gripe A... la gripe cerda para los entendidos. 

Y por cierto, recordad una cosa que aprendi del Putín estos ultimos dias (a ver lo que tarda en saltar )

"Los viruses no son malos, es la sociedad que los vuelve malos"

Buenas noches.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Nov 2009)

ah, ok....
Esto de la gripe es como......
" Una chocolatina más ....."


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ah, ok....
> Esto de la gripe es como......
> " Una chocolatina más ....."



En absoluto, a mi me parece algo muy serio, pero en ocasiones o dejas que la cuerda se afloje o se rompe. ¿Me captas?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> En absoluto, a mi me parece algo muy serio, pero en ocasiones o dejas que la cuerda se afloje o se rompe. ¿Me captas?



A mi me parece muy serio.

" Usted es el donante de corazón".


----------



## Safaratao (12 Nov 2009)

Y en Belarús, ¿Que podemos pensar? ¿Cual sería el interés de Lukashenko?, allí no hay elecciones previstas y si las hubiese ya se sabria sobradamente quien sería el ganador, no hay un centimo para nada y para nadie ¿?, el presidente y el primer ministro es todo lo mismo y la prensa está mucho mas que super controloda por el gobierno, están metiendo miedo con turbo, entre otros anteriores aquí un titular de hoy mismo - "Gripe porcina" selecciona a jóvenes y embarazadas - Íîâîñòè KP.RU Ïîñëåäíèå íîâîñòè Ðîññèè, Óêðàèíû è ìèðà, íîâîñòè øîó-áèçíåñà, áèçíåñ-íîâîñòè äíÿ // KP.BY


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Nov 2009)

Safaratao dijo:


> están metiendo miedo con turbo, entre otros anteriores aquí un titular de hoy mismo - "Gripe porcina" selecciona a jóvenes y embarazadas



Las prensaputas están copiando los eslóganes españoles al pie de la letra.

Espero que Lukas les meta mano igual que les dió palo el año pasado a los organizadores de una intentona de "revolución de color".

Os traduzco el cartel, que rezuma fraude hasta por los cuatro costados: 
_Los virólogos esperaban una repetición de la "gripe española" en el 2008. Esta epidemia pudo no haber sido, si los distintos gobiernos en su día no hubiesen escatimado dinero para el proyecto de una vacuna personal.





_​

Dinero... dinero... Metiendo miedo y pidiendo pasta en el mismo cartel! 

Me pregunto ¿que "información privilegiada" podrían tener esos virólogos anónimos sobre las intenciones futuras de un virus que no existía?

Pero nosotros tenemos nuestras propias informaciones privilegiadas tambien:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> hace 5 años aproximadamente, estuve trabajando haciendo encuestas telefonicas para la farmaindustria...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

*Nuevos tipos de gripe que se detectan en Ucrania*

*Además de la influenza porcina, AN3N2, AN2N2 y el grupo B se han encontrado en el territorio de Ucrania. En particular, en la actualidad por lo menos 8 diferentes viru*s que circulan en el territorio de la Bucovina.

Tales conclusiones son realizadas por los expertos regionales de estaciones sanitarias epidemiológicas de los resultados de casi 6.000 estudios sobre la identificación de las infecciones respiratorias agudas virales, dijo el jefe médico del estado sanitario de la Chernivtsi Región Oleksandr Svitlichny el 11 de noviembre en la reunión. 

Según él, se tratan todas las infecciones respiratorias agudas virales, que están actualmente en circulación en el territorio de Bucovina,. Sin embargo, debido al hecho, chocan la enfermedad clínica y la táctica de su cambio de tratamiento. Por lo tanto, un médico necesita saber exactamente qué virus es detectado en el paciente. 

_A esto me referia hace unos dia cuando comente que habia un gran cabreo por las muertes originadas por tratamientos erroneos. Se habian aplicado estrategias dispares y en algunos sitios les zampaban antivirales cuando en realidad era una enfermedad para tratar con antibioticos y tambien a la inversa. *Consecuencias de medicar sin conocer la enfermedad *_ :no:

*Entre los virus que están registrados en Bucovina, Oleksander Svitlychny contado AH3N2, AH2N2, AH1N1, un gran grupo de la influenza B, virus parainfluenza de tres tipos.*

Ministerio de Salud señala la falta de vacunas contra los *tipos de temporada de la gripe** y la influenza A (H1N1)* en el mundo, el primer subjefe médico sanitarias Ludmyla Muharska hablado de él en el aire del canal TVI IV el 11 de noviembre. 

Señaló que el Ministerio de Salud pidió a la Organización Mundial de la Salud con una solicitud de reserva de la vacuna para Ucrania. También Ludmyla Muharska destacó que durante la epidemia existe una estrategia definida para la vacunación de la población. 

"*Cuando la epidemia se ha iniciado, la población no tiene necesidad de la vacunación masiva*, opinión absolutamente correcto, y lo apoyamos", - dijo, y a*gregó que la vacunación de los grupos de riesgo con el propósito de que la protección individual o de grupos cerrados es necesario.*

*Como recordatorio, los expertos creen que la vacunación contra la gripe A (H1N1) es posible durante la epidemia.*:rolleye:

_En la mayoria de textos que he leido, de opiniones de expertos, dicen lo contrario._

Creo que todo lo anterior significa : vacunacion estacional + vacunacion gripe A + Tamiflu a espuertas, aunque en realidad no sirva para nada Seguimos para bingo. 

Edito para pegar el fotochop mas copipasteado en los foros de Ucrania ..... humor no les falta.


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Lladó (12 Nov 2009)

levante dijo:


> No lo sé pero me parece que eso son cifras acumulativas, que no han estado todos ingresados simultáneamente ni en este momento sino que han estado ingresados en un momento dado y después han ido recibiendo el alta. Que nunca ha habido 62.462 hospitalizados simultáneos.
> 
> Lo cual no quita que sigue siendo un número muy importante.



Bingo, desde ayer han añadido una nueva columna en el informe diario del Ministerio de Sanidad, los pacientes dados de alta: 25.968 (8.564 de ellos en el último día). Así pues, ahora mismo hay 36.494 pacientes ingresados por gripe y enfermedades respiratorias.

Son la penúltima y la última columna: Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania



Garrapatez dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es cómo ahora saben que hay todos esos virus y hace unos días han tenido que enviar muestras de gente que ha palmado a UK para saber de qué han palmado.



Muy fácil. Se enviaron 31 muestras a un laboratorio de Londres, se dijo que 15 de las 31 muestras dieron positivo de H1N1 y a día de hoy seguimos sin saber nada de las otras 16. Y hará uno o dos días, puse la noticia de que según el Gobierno, de 1082 muestras tomadas y analizadas en Ucrania, sólo 67 dieron positivo del virus H1N1. Está claro que tanto la OMS como el Gobierno saben perfectamente qué han encontrado en las demás, pero en plena campaña de vacunación por el H1N1, no le interesa a nadie levantar el telón. :no:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Muy fácil. Se enviaron 31 muestras a un laboratorio de Londres, se dijo que 15 de las 31 muestras dieron positivo de H1N1 y a día de hoy seguimos sin saber nada de las otras 16. Y hará uno o dos días, puse la noticia de que según el Gobierno, de 1082 muestras tomadas y analizadas en Ucrania, sólo 67 dieron positivo del virus H1N1. Está claro que tanto la OMS como el Gobierno saben perfectamente qué han encontrado en las demás, pero en plena campaña de vacunación por el H1N1, no le interesa a nadie levantar el telón. :no:



¿por qué no se atreven a realizar esas mismas pruebas a personas sanas? ¿qué dirían cuando personas sanas también dan positivo en el test? ¿no se les caería la jeta de vergüenza?

Todo el mundo debería saber que ninguna prueba tiene validez a menos que se contrasta con la prueba contraria. Se están aplicando las pruebas del H1N1 a personas *preseleccionadas* por ciertos síntomas, y si dan "positivo" se afirma directamente que el H1N1 es la causa de su enfermedad. Si al mismo tiempo no verifican que el H1N1 no se da en personas sanas entonces están cometiendo un fraude científico.

Si no veis que todo este montaje se alimenta de un razonamiento circular, id rápido a la consulta de oculista!


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

Efectivamente, creo que han retrasado los datos para no arruinar el pastel de la super-vacuna. Si alguien pesca en nombre de la vacuna estacional que quieren aplicarle a esta pobre gente que lo postee, podemos averiguar que cepas de virus contiene, aunque ya me imagino que ninguna de las citadas en el articulo.

Ayer buscando informacion me encontre con este articulo del Spiegel, que por cierto es el que destapo lo de dos vacuas distintas en Alemania, una para la jerarquia y otra para el pueblo raso :

*The state influenza coordinator at the Robert Koch Institute advises Listen to information in an operation financed by the pharmaceutical industry association. Corruption Guardian lamenting the amalgamation - a public official should not be so closely in league with a lobbying organization.*:8:

Berlin - Walter Haas, coordinator of the Influenza Expert Group on State Robert Koch Institute (RKI) is a scientific adviser to a funded solely by the pharmaceutical industry association. According to SPIEGEL information support ten pharmaceutical companies, the European Scientific Working Group on Influenza (ESWI), for which he works.

*They include GlaxoSmithKline, maker of the German Swine fluVaccine, and the Swiss Roche Group, Which produces the antiviral drug Tamiflu*. By his own admission ESWI is an independent research network. He regularly organizes conferences with hundreds of flu-participants.

*The statute is to enlighten the Association of politicians and health authorities about "the benefits and safety of influenza vaccines and antiviral drugs*. They carry "a policy on antiviral stockpiling, and to offer scientific proof.

Actually appears on the ESWI Web pages to include a commercial film producer of Tamiflu, Roche. ESWI A spokesman told SPIEGEL that one is proud to have won a "top-class institution," as the Robert Koch Institute and Walter Haas as unpaid consultants.

Angela Spelsberg by complaining of anti-corruption organization Transparency International, the RKI is moving here, both ethically and legally in a gray area: *"It is unacceptable that a public official, which should only serve the best interests of the population so closely with a lobbying organization is in league, "she told SPIEGEL.
*

Y si esto es lo que se cuece en Alemania, en otros paises donde la etica y la honestidad son pura quimera ....... :rolleye::no:

Nähe zu Pharmaindustrie: Pandemie-Beauftragter der Regierung hat umstrittenen Beraterjob - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft


----------



## Lladó (12 Nov 2009)

La OMS solicita a los médicos de Ucrania que informen de sus experiencias positivas a la hora de enfrentarse a la gripe (métodos, tratamientos, medicamentos, etc), para usarlo como referencia en otros países.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - WHO asks Ukrainian medical employees to share positive experiences in treatment of A/H1N1 flu

El presidente y la primera ministra siguen con su guerrilla, ahora él reclama los 5 millones pendientes para el presupuesto de las fuerzas armadas. Se ve que 2.300 soldados han abandonado el ejército en los 9 meses por la falta de dinero.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - UPDATE: Yushchenko demands Tymoshenko provides financing for Ukraine's army in two days


----------



## el flagelador de regres (12 Nov 2009)

Sigo este hilo con mucho interés, sobre todo por cuanto de común tiene en el fondo con el dondo del tema de este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/129614-el-efecto-matrix-o-lo-que-ocurre-cuando-uno-ve-la-verdadera-cara-de-nuestra-sociedad.html.

Mi opinión ahora de lo que pasa es de tipo probabilista-neutrosófico:

70%: Es Campaña electoral.- 20% No es campaña electoral - 10% indeterminado
80%: Brote de problemas médicos 'normales' manipulado por motivos crematísticos (lease OMS-farmaceuticas) - 5% No es Brote 'normal' - 15% indeterminado
5%: Problema médico 'anormal', que podría incluir desde envenenamientos hasta una autentica epidemia infecciosa. - 60% No es brote 'anormal' - 35% Indeterminado
2%: Otros. - 97.5% No es otros - 0.5% Indeterminado

En fin, queda claro, ¿no?

Lo que sí tengo claro al 100% es que cuando nos enteremos de la realidad, nos vamos a cagar en puta madre de más de uno...

Por otro lado, solo incidir en la mierda de respuesta médica que se está dando al problema. El enfoque probabilista-estadistico que se le da a la medicina de primera asistencia está muy bien para optimizar recursos y tal, pero ya puestos en temas graves y potencialmente mortales hay que ir aparcando las estadísticas de incidencia por lista de síntomas e ir metiendose en el laboratorio a examinar resultados de muestras e imágenes para decidir los tratamientos.

Por cierto, pregunta para Putin, que yo hace muchísimo que desconecte del tema: en que han quedado los chips de marcadores moleculares (ADN, RNA, proteinas) para el análisis rápido y eficáz de muestras?


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Bingo, desde ayer han añadido una nueva columna en el informe diario del Ministerio de Sanidad, los pacientes dados de alta: 25.968 (8.564 de ellos en el último día). Así pues, ahora mismo hay 36.494 pacientes ingresados por gripe y enfermedades respiratorias.
> 
> Son la penúltima y la última columna: Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania:




Los datos de Ucrania son imposibles de digerir, les pego un cuadro con datos USA, fijaros que Obama declara la Emergencia Sanitaria el 25-10-2009.




Suponiendo el peor de todos tendriamos 790.000 casos de atencion medica en una semana, con 60.357 hospitalizados, para un pais de mas de 300 millones de habitantes ¡¡¡¡¡¡ :8::8:
Y esto sumando todo mocoso que pasa por ahi, ya que como siempre recalca Putin ILI incluye gripe, neumonia, catarro, etc.

Es decir que si los datos de Ucrania son correctos, 1.000.000 de afectados y mas de 50.000 hospitalizados en una semana, ya deberian haber muerto todos tres veces ( o mas)


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Nov 2009)

el flagelador de regres dijo:


> Por cierto, pregunta para Putin, que yo hace muchísimo que desconecte del tema: en que han quedado los chips de marcadores moleculares (ADN, RNA, proteinas) para el análisis rápido y eficáz de muestras?



Los chips pueden ser muy buenos... pero si les metes mierda, cagadas salen.

Quiero decir que si ls moléculas-patrón que detectan no han sido verificadas mediante concentración y aislamiento exitosos del agente viral, solo servirán para magnificar y extender aun mas si cabe el fraude científico de las farmacéuticas.

Hasta hoy ese es el caso en lo que respecta a los virus "gripales" y al VIH. El uso fraudulento de los chips solo servirá mara hinchar las proporciones de la burbuja de diagnósticos fraudulentos e interesados.


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## dkd (12 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


>



Versión española...


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Me pregunto ¿que "información privilegiada" podrían tener esos virólogos anónimos sobre las intenciones futuras de un virus que no existía?



ienso:

A ver si el delator del Joseph More al final les saboteo la intentona...


----------



## el flagelador de regres (12 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Quiero decir que si ls moléculas-patrón que detectan no han sido verificadas mediante concentración y aislamiento exitosos del agente viral, solo servirán para magnificar y extender aun mas si cabe el fraude científico de las farmacéuticas.



Vamos, por lo que entiendo, la tecnología de análisis está mejor que nunca, pero lo que falla es directamente la parte médica; alquien dice este virión es patogénico, se acepta sin hacer estudios epidemiologicos in-vitro e in-vivo con muestras control desactivadas, se mete en la batidora PCR-secuenciación a la Venter, y tiran para adelante... unos mesecitos después artículo al canto en el Nature o Science con la secuencia y virus 'nuevo' a la biblioteca. Después, si la patogenicidad deciden que puede ser muy alta (como coño lo saben es un misterio si no hacen estudios epidemiológicos antes, y por lo que veo los análisis de muestras de pacientes para encontrar el virus patógenos no son moneda corriente), se dedican a crear capsulas víricas vacias o viriones 'eunucos' para darnoslos de vacunas; y para 'ayudar' a la producción de antígenos, de paso meten un poco de veneno 'adyuvante'; en fin... vaya mierda. Pregunta al establishment hospitalario: ¿Cuando os llega un enfermo grave presuntamente infeccioso, y por sintomatología, analítica o imagen se diagnostica infección vírica, se procede a intentar aislar el patógeno por marcadores proteicos únicos, imagen con microscopios electrónicos de biopsias, u otro método que 'con mucha probabilidad' pueda detectar el virión supuestamente responsable? ¿Si no se hace, por qué? ¿Si el caso es muy grave y no responde al tratamiento habitual, se dicta enfermedad resistente, o se intenta caracterizar mejor el virus?


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

Se acuerdan que la pandemia de gripe porcina empezo en marzo de este año en Mexico ? 8:
Se acuerdan del panico que recorrio el mundo entero y era portada de noticias porque moririamos una tercera parte de la humanidad ? :8:

Corresponde la la primera ola del siguiente grafico



Spoiler









Habran muerto todos los mexicanos + todos los periodistas y por eso no nos hemos enterado de la version II y III de la historia? :cook:

Estaremos todos muertos y no nos hemos dado cuenta? :XX:

Edito porque se me olvido poner el final de la historia



Spoiler


----------



## Mingob (12 Nov 2009)

Hola,

Mi cuñado trabaja en una empresa multinacional que proporciona entre otros materias primas a las farmaceuticas. En septiembre de 2008 reunieron a todos los trabajadores y se les informó que era muy muy probable la llegada de una pandemia los próximos meses. Les dieron normas de que, caso de producirse la pandemia, tendrían que quedarse en casa si tenian fiebre y síntomas de resfriado. También les dijeron que al llegar a casa tenían que informar a su família. Los comentarios de sus compañeros de trabajo fueron del estilo "en lugar de mejorarnos el sueldo, tiran la pasta en organizar reuniones con películas extrañas" ... Desde luego mi cuñada y mi sobrino se doblaron de risa cuando mi cuñado llegó al detalle de que probablemente tendrían que usar mascarillas.

Meses más tarde, cuando vieron por tv lo que estaba sucediendo en Mexico se lo empezaron a tomar en serio. Actualmente mi cuñada, con problemas de respiratorios, se está planteando seriamente ponerse la vacuna. 

Desde luego es una campaña de miedo, de utilización política del miedo.

Un saludo


----------



## lemmings (12 Nov 2009)

Mingob dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi cuñado trabaja en una empresa multinacional que proporciona entre otros materias primas a las farmaceuticas. En septiembre de 2008 reunieron a todos los trabajadores y se les informó que era muy muy probable la llegada de una pandemia los próximos meses. Les dieron normas de que, caso de producirse la pandemia, tendrían que quedarse en casa si tenian fiebre y síntomas de resfriado. También les dijeron que al llegar a casa tenían que informar a su família. Los comentarios de sus compañeros de trabajo fueron del estilo "en lugar de mejorarnos el sueldo, tiran la pasta en organizar reuniones con películas extrañas" ... Desde luego mi cuñada y mi sobrino se doblaron de risa cuando mi cuñado llegó al detalle de que probablemente tendrían que usar mascarillas.
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo coño podían saber en septiembre del 2008 que iba a haber una pandemia próximamente? porque la gripe A que empezó en México fue en la primavera del 2009, y se supone que era un nuevo virus.

Y luego nos parece extraño las aficiones astrológicas de Santiago Niño Becerra.


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

Mingob dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi cuñado trabaja en una empresa multinacional que proporciona entre otros materias primas a las farmaceuticas. En septiembre de 2008 reunieron a todos los trabajadores y se les informó que era muy muy probable la llegada de una pandemia los próximos meses. Les dieron normas de que, caso de producirse la pandemia, tendrían que quedarse en casa si tenian fiebre y síntomas de resfriado. También les dijeron que al llegar a casa tenían que informar a su família. Los comentarios de sus compañeros de trabajo fueron del estilo "en lugar de mejorarnos el sueldo, tiran la pasta en organizar reuniones con películas extrañas" ... Desde luego mi cuñada y mi sobrino se doblaron de risa cuando mi cuñado llegó al detalle de que probablemente tendrían que usar mascarillas.
> 
> ...



Pues aqui te dejo el grafico de la relacion entre muertos por gripe A con otras patologias previas




Espero que te sea de utilidad, todos los datos son oficiales, de la web del gobierno mexicano. Luego busco el enlace y lo posteo aqui
Saludos


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> ¿Y cómo coño podían saber en septiembre del 2008 que iba a haber una pandemia próximamente? porque la gripe A que empezó en México fue en la primavera del 2009, y se supone que era un nuevo virus.
> 
> Y luego nos parece extraño las aficiones astrológicas de Santiago Niño Becerra.



La viromancia avanza que es una barbaridad


----------



## Mingob (12 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> ¿Y cómo coño podían saber en septiembre del 2008 que iba a haber una pandemia próximamente? porque la gripe A que empezó en México fue en la primavera del 2009, y se supone que era un nuevo virus.
> 
> Y luego nos parece extraño las aficiones astrológicas de Santiago Niño Becerra.



Eso mismo se preguntó mi cuñado cuando surgió lo de México. Llegó a la conclusión que "lo que sea lo echan ellos mismos".

Gracias Gliese por el gráfico, pero dios me libre de interferir en las decisiones de mi cuñada, que es muy suya. Además, la vacuna (de la que no se saben exactamente los componentes) igual es el antídodo para el virus mortal que van a poner más tarde en circulación. Así se aseguran que los que se salvan son los más obedientes. Que son muy largos estos del CB ...


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Mingob dijo:


> Eso mismo se preguntó mi cuñado cuando surgió lo de México. Llegó a la conclusión que "lo que sea lo echan ellos mismos".
> 
> Gracias Gliese por el gráfico, pero dios me libre de interferir en las decisiones de mi cuñada, que es muy suya. Además, la vacuna (de la que no se saben exactamente los componentes) igual es el antídodo para el virus mortal que van a poner más tarde en circulación. Así se aseguran que los que se salvan son los más obedientes. Que son muy largos estos del CB ...



Si esto es asi, habra que escojer entre una quimico-esclavitud o la muerte.

por sentido comun, dudo mucho que intenten algo semejante, porque saben muy bien que no pueden tener todos los cabos atados y se llevarian muchas sorpresas, eso, ignorando los detalles tecnicos de una cosa semejante.

Yo veo mas factible que en esa vacuna este el peligro antes que el remedio.

Ahora bien, que pasa con todo el resto de vacunas? vamso a estar siempre con el miedo en el cuerpo?
Respecto a esas, confio en que se hagan mas comprobaciones con ellas y al no ser administradas de forma masiva se delataria el asunto con el paso del tiempo.

En cambio, la intencion de meternos a todos la vacuna improvisada contra la gripe A , humm, eso si que apesta.


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> ¿Y cómo coño podían saber en septiembre del 2008 que iba a haber una pandemia próximamente? porque la gripe A que empezó en México fue en la primavera del 2009, y se supone que era un nuevo virus.
> 
> Y luego nos parece extraño las aficiones astrológicas de Santiago Niño Becerra.



*10 de febrero 2009*
*Las órdenes de Panasonic en el extranjero: las familias deben regresar a casa por los temores a la gripe*
Publicado: 05:22 AM ET

TOKIO, Japón (CNN) - Panasonic ha ordenado a las familias de algunos de sus empleados en el extranjero a regresar a casa en septiembre, dijo un portavoz de la compañía el martes.

*La orden, emitida por Panasonic en diciembre,* afecta a los empleados en sus puestos en el extranjero, de acuerdo con Akira Kadota. *La empresa teme un brote de influenza, en particular la gripe aviar.*

La orden abarca a los empleados en África, *Europa Oriental*, Oriente Medio, Rusia,* Sudamérica* y Asia, con excepción de Singapur.

*Zonas exentas* son Australia, Nueva Zelanda, América del Norte y *Europa Occidental*.

Panasonic orders overseas families home over flu fears – The CNN Wire - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Nov 2009)

Joder! cuanta mierda está saliendo a flote!

Epidemia del virus de la premonición!


----------



## Heras (12 Nov 2009)

Esto es mejor que una pelicula... madre mía, como dice putin, que de mierda esta saliendo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

*Leña pa el fuego*

Atentos a ésta noticia que tiene tema (cómo *Putin* se empeña en asegurar, es necesario que nos envenenen):

*Suspected Hemorrhagic Pneumonia Outbreak Hits Ukraine*

*Ukraine Reports of Overhead Aerosol Spraying*

*On October 31, Kiev newspaper editors got dozens of calls about light planes doing aerosol spraying during the day.* In refuting the claims, the district's Emergency Response office said "no permission had been granted for small aviation aircraft to fly within the city limits." Yet eye-witness accounts from Lviv, Ternopil, and other Ukraine cities said the same thing.

On November 8, the South African web site fto.co.za reported that last June 26:

* "Suspicious aircraft were forced to land. A US operated (Russian-made long-range heavy transport) AN-124 changed its call sign from civilian to military which then triggered a response from the IAF (Indian Air Force) upon entering Pakistani air space (forcing) the plane to land in Mumbai while (a) second one was forced down by Nigerian fighter jets that also arrested the crew."*

"According to reports, *China's People's Liberation Army Air Force *contacted the *Indian and Nigerian intelligence *officials about the *presence of these US operated Ukrainian aircraft *amidst growing concern that the United States was *spreading 'biological agents' in the Earth's atmosphere*, which some Chinese officials believed to be an attempt to (commit)* mass genocide via the spread of H1N1 swine flu.*"

*These aircraft "were carrying 'waste disposal' systems that could spray up to 45,000kg (nearly 100,000 pounds) of aerial type mist from sophisticated....nano pipes" in the planes' wings - called chemtrails.*

"Then last week, (aircraft) sprayed (an unknown) substance over Ukraine days before the (mysterious) plague outbreak."

*Traducción Googleliana *(por favor, si alguien se lanza a traducirlo en condiciones sería estupendo, la noticia se las trae)


----------



## Lladó (12 Nov 2009)

Datos oficiales a día *12/11/2009*:
Enfermos: 1.253.558
Hospitalizados: 65.615 (30.500 de los cuales dados de alta)
Fallecidos: 239
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania


----------



## Ziberan (12 Nov 2009)

Te has adelantado. 

Ucrania 12/11/2009: 1.253.558 Afectados, 65.615 Hospitalizados, 239 Fallecidos (desde el día 29 de Octubre)


----------



## jgl (12 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es cómo ahora saben que hay todos esos virus y hace unos días han tenido que enviar muestras de gente que ha palmado a UK para saber de qué han palmado.
> 
> A mi todo esto me huele a que cada dicen lo que le da la gana y como la gente es profana y no entiende de virus ni de medicina ni de salud pues tragarán.
> 
> ...




Estos son los virus habituales de siempre, son las cepas que andan paseandose hace años por el planeta, nada nuevo.

Decirlo solo sirve para confundir al personal e inflar cifras, pero son los mismos de cada año.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Te has adelantado.
> 
> Ucrania 12/11/2009: 1.253.558 Afectados, 65.615 Hospitalizados, 239 Fallecidos (desde el día 29 de Octubre)



Hoy un forero ya ha dejado claro que esas cifras son acumulativas. Supongo que sabes lo que eso significa 



Lladó dijo:


> Bingo, desde ayer han añadido una nueva columna en el informe diario del Ministerio de Sanidad, los pacientes dados de alta: 25.968 (8.564 de ellos en el último día). Así pues, ahora mismo hay 36.494 pacientes ingresados por gripe y enfermedades respiratorias.


Para los que no lo saben: son el recuento total de todos los que han enfermado o pasado por el hospital, aunque ya están sanos y hayan vuelto a casa.

Aquí Ziberan nos estuvo vendiendo todo el rato que eran sufrientes simultáneos :


----------



## jgl (12 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Si esto es asi, habra que escojer entre una quimico-esclavitud o la muerte.
> 
> por sentido comun, dudo mucho que intenten algo semejante, porque saben muy bien que no pueden tener todos los cabos atados y se llevarian muchas sorpresas, eso, ignorando los detalles tecnicos de una cosa semejante.
> 
> ...





Bueno... lo de Baxter era estacional+aviar.

En Crimea no hace mucho hubo un brote aviar en aves.

Y en Egipto desde el verano hay brotes de aviar, creo que llevaban 27 muertes, la mayoría niños.

Quién sabe...


----------



## jgl (12 Nov 2009)

cito:
"Entre los virus que están registrados en Bucovina, Oleksander Svitlychny contado AH3N2, AH2N2, AH1N1, un gran grupo de la influenza B, virus parainfluenza de tres tipos."


*SON LOS HABITUALES DE CADA AÑO EN TODO EL PLANETA*


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (12 Nov 2009)

COMIENZA EL ESPECTÁCULO-



Swine Flu Catches Up With Balkans :: BalkanInsight.com


Swine Flu Catches Up With Balkans
Belgrade, Bucharest, Sarajevo, Skopje, Pristina, Tirana | 10 November 2009 | Bojana Barlovac


Only yesterday 12, 000 masks were sold in SkopjeCountries in the Balkans are bracing themselves for a sharp increase in A/H1N1 influenza cases. 

Governments have begun to close schools, limit access to hospitals, and are advising citizens to avoid crowds, in an attempt to curb the spread of the disease.

While Bulgaria appears to be the country that is hardest hit in the region, health ministries in all countries are preparing for a wider outbreak, as the World Health Organisation warns that the virus will spread quickly in the coming months. 

They are waiting for purchased vaccines to arrive, and some have ordered additional subsequent doses. In the meantime, they are advising people to maintain personal hygiene, while some people are buying protective masks. 

Health officials warn that there is no need for panic but stress that the situation should be taken seriously.

Below is a summary of how the disease is spreading, and what preparations each Balkan country has taken.

BULGARIA

Bulgaria appears to be the country that is the hardest hit in the region so far. The country’s health ministry on Friday declared a nation-wide epidemic as the number of swine flu cases reached an estimated 210 per 10,000 of the population.

The country’s Health Minister Bozhidar Nanev on Thursday announced that his ministry believes that a little over 100,000 Bulgarians have contracted the virus. Bulgaria's Chief Epidemiologist, Angel Kunchev, on Monday said that 150,000 people are most likely currently ill.

Over 450 laboratory-confirmed cases of swine flu have been registered so far. The virus has claimed eight fatalities. 

All schools in the country are closed for an emergency break until 16 November. Cinemas, theatres and other public areas remain open, but people have been advised to avoid crowds. 

The government has been caught off guard by the pandemic, and has requested the urgent delivery of 200,000 anti-viral drugs from the EU. It has also called on pharmaceutical companies to help. The current government, in office for just over 100 days, has blamed the previous government for not adequately planning ahead. 

SERBIA

The country has registered 258 cases of the A/H1N1 swine flu influenza so far and seven fatalities. The Serbian government has provided additional funds to purchase three million doses of vaccine against the infection. Health Minister Tomica Milosavljevic announced last Friday that vaccination against the disease will begin in mid-December. 

Vaccination will initially target priority groups including children, people with chronic conditions, pregnant women and health and public employees.

"My recommendation is that all the people receive the vaccine, because the benefit is much greater than the potential damage. The duration of the vaccine is 18 months, so that vaccination will be continued until all who wish to be inoculated have received the vaccine," broadcaster RTS quoted Milosavljevic as saying.

The government has extended the school autumn break until 16 November, noting that it does not rule out the possibility of schools being closed for a longer period.

The number of children in Belgrade’s kindergartens has drastically fallen. “Some one third of the kids are missing today but we are taking strong hygiene measures and are following the children’s health,” Kaca Tosovic from the kindergarten Pitagora told Balkan Insight.

The head of the government’s working group for following the epidemic, Predrag Kon, announced on Monday that several municipalities have announced an epidemic, but a nationwide epidemic will only be announced if and when the virus spreads across the capital. 

Serbia’s market is running out of protective face masks. Pharmacies in the town of Kragujevac, where the first fatality was registered, reportedly have run out of masks, as they were selling more than 3,000 pieces a day. 

Mirko Kovacevic from the company for making the masks, 'Septembar 9' from the town of Gornji Milanovac, says that the company operates in two shifts per day and produces between 55,000 and 60,000 masks. Production of protective masks will soon be doubled, he said. 

ROMANIA

A further 39 new swine flu cases were reported in past 24 hours. The total amount of the infected has reached 882 with no fatalities, the Health Ministry says. 

The government has suspended teaching for seven days at a couple of schools where the virus was registered.

The country’s Health State Secretary Adrian Streinu-Cercel said on 1 November that 20,000 people could die of swine flu in the country. However, he was forced to resign from his post the next day for making the statement, which the government called inappropriate. A presidential adviser told broadcaster Realitatea that Streinu-Cercel "should no longer appear in public, because he causes panic".

CROATIA

As many as 1,509 people have been infected with swine flu in Croatia, most in the capital of Zagreb, health officials estimate. An estimated 140 have been infected with the virus in Split where the first fatal outcome occurred. 

The country registered its first swine flu fatality on last week in a 61-year-old man from the town of Split. The man was hospitalized on 21 October with high fever, pneumonia and kidney failures. Since then a second person has died. 

One private high school has been closed after 60 of the 160 students fell ill. Health Minister Darko Milinovic said on Monday the disease has not reached epidemic proportions. 

Epidemiologist Mladen Smoljanovic expects that between 20 and 60 people will die of the virus. He added that his predictions are extrapolated by drawing on statistics on the disease from the southern hemisphere.

MACEDONIA

Health officials on Tuesday reported a further 14 new cases of swine flu, after registering 40 new cases over the weekend, raising the estimated total number reported to have been infected so far to approximately 120.

Though there are no fatalities, several infected show heavier symptoms of the disease. 

The authorities are urging people to be cautious, avoid public gatherings and maintain personal hygiene. The hospitals are advised to restrict outside visits.

The Ministry of Health says that there are enough supplies of the Tamiflu medicine. The Ministry has ordered some 800,000 vaccines against the flu and hopes that they will arrive in the country by the end of this month.

Meanwhile Macedonians rushed in to the pharmacies to buy protective masks. Vendors report the demand for the masks in the past days has increased drastically. One of the biggest pharmacy chains in the country, Zegin, says theysold some 12,000 masks on Friday only.

MONTENEGRO

The number of reported cases has reached 33. The latest cases have been reported in the coastal town of Herceg Novi, from where several have been taken to the hospital in nearby Kotor. 

The hospital has sufficient quantities of antiviral medicine Tamiflu and there are also enough places for isolation and intensive care, the daily Pobjeda reports.

The country’s health ministry banned hospital visits on Saturday. The ministry’s working group for combating the flu has stated that the country’s health facilities are ready for the expected wave of swine flu cases.

Montenegrin Health Minister Miodrag Radunovic announced two weeks ago that vaccines will arrive in Montenegro early next year. Radunovic recalled that the ministry’s working group has decided to provide 50,000 vaccines, that will be sufficient, he said. 

BOSNIA AND HERZEGOVINA

The country’s health authorities have registered 57 cases of the A/H1N1 swine flu virus. 

''There were no difficult clinical cases in the Federation and the situation is under control,'' Federal Minister of Health Safer Omerovic announced last week. He added that the government has already ordered 30,000 vaccines against swine flu, which should be available by the year’s end. An additional 150,000 doses were ordered on Wednesday. 

Omerovic added that there is no room for a panic. He called on citizens to maintain personal hygiene and avoid large gatherings.

KOSOVO

Four people are confirmed to have contracted the virus and are in hospital in northern Mitrovica, in serious condition, QIK news agency reported on Monday.

The hospital Director, Milan Jakovljevic, told media that 329 patients appeared with clinical signs of flu during the weekend. The biggest number of them is from Leposavic, Mitrovica, and Zvecan.

Kosovo’s Ministry of Health has transported 1,000 Tamiflu tablets to the clinic in nearby Gracanica. 

The Institute of Public Health in Kosovo, IKSHP, has asked the ministry of education to order all schools to report on daily basis when pupils are missing, as this is the only way to follow up and verify whether any pupils have swine flu. The institute has also asked all schools to do additionally disinfect all surfaces and bathrooms

ALBANIA

Health officials have announced plans on Monday to vaccinate the public against the virus. Groups most at risk will be given priority including health care workers, patients with chronic conditions and pregnant women. The country's first cases of swine flu were reported in July.


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> COMIENZA EL ESPECTÁCULO-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las Farmas se van a forrar. :8:


----------



## jgl (12 Nov 2009)

Me temo que el show durará unos cuantos años, mientras dure la crisis.

Hay que crear PIB... y mantener las bolsas en alza.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Esta información hay que ponerla en cuarentena, según dice ahí el 31 de Octubre los ucranianos vieron aviones volando y fumigando y llamaron alarmados a los diarios.
> 
> El 29 de Octubre, 2 días antes, ya teníamos noticias aquí en España de que un virus desconocido estaba azontando Ucrania: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tre-humanos-hilo-oficial-509.html#post2137835
> 
> Esos Ucranianos pudieron perfectamente interpretar las fumigaciones erróneamente pues ya tenían la mosca detrás de la oreja con el asunto del virus desconocido.



A mi eso me parece muy bien, pero lo importante de la noticia es lo que se lee más abajo y he extraído del texto:

Me autocito:

Atentos a ésta noticia que tiene tema (cómo *Putin* se empeña en asegurar, es necesario que nos envenenen):

*Suspected Hemorrhagic Pneumonia Outbreak Hits Ukraine*

*Ukraine Reports of Overhead Aerosol Spraying*

*On October 31, Kiev newspaper editors got dozens of calls about light planes doing aerosol spraying during the day.* In refuting the claims, the district's Emergency Response office said "no permission had been granted for small aviation aircraft to fly within the city limits." Yet eye-witness accounts from Lviv, Ternopil, and other Ukraine cities said the same thing.

On November 8, the South African web site fto.co.za reported that last June 26:

* "Suspicious aircraft were forced to land. A US operated (Russian-made long-range heavy transport) AN-124 changed its call sign from civilian to military which then triggered a response from the IAF (Indian Air Force) upon entering Pakistani air space (forcing) the plane to land in Mumbai while (a) second one was forced down by Nigerian fighter jets that also arrested the crew."*

"According to reports, *China's People's Liberation Army Air Force *contacted the *Indian and Nigerian intelligence *officials about the *presence of these US operated Ukrainian aircraft *amidst growing concern that the United States was *spreading 'biological agents' in the Earth's atmosphere*, which some Chinese officials believed to be an attempt to (commit)* mass genocide via the spread of H1N1 swine flu.*"

*These aircraft "were carrying 'waste disposal' systems that could spray up to 45,000kg (nearly 100,000 pounds) of aerial type mist from sophisticated....nano pipes" in the planes' wings - called chemtrails.*

"Then last week, (aircraft) sprayed (an unknown) substance over Ukraine days before the (mysterious) plague outbreak."

*Traducción Googleliana *(por favor, si alguien se lanza a traducirlo en condiciones sería estupendo, la noticia se las trae)


----------



## Lladó (12 Nov 2009)

No sé cuán fiable será esta web pero lo que dice es preocupante...

22 muertos de Ucrania no murieron por pulmonía sino por el virus "disstressindroma", que provoca el colapso total de los pulmones. Los ataca directamente, sin afectar a la tráquea, provocando edemas y hemorragias, y finalmente la muerte. Es un virus extremadamente contagioso que penetra incluso por los ojos, con una tasa de mortalidad del 100%. Recomiendan llevar gafas además de mascarilla. :8:

Translation result for http://www.zik.com.ua/ru/news/2009/11/12/204378


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> No sé cuán fiable será esta web pero lo que dice es preocupante...
> 
> 22 muertos de Ucrania no murieron por pulmonía sino por el virus "disstressindroma", que provoca el colapso total de los pulmones. Los ataca directamente, sin afectar a la tráquea, provocando edemas y hemorragias, y finalmente la muerte. Es un virus extremadamente contagioso que penetra incluso por los ojos. Recomiendan llevar gafas además de mascarilla.



Cuanto más gorda la mentira mas probable será que se crea.

Que conste que este cuento no es nuevo, es un reciclaje de la fracasada gripe aviar:

Avian influenza A virus (H7N7) associated with human conjunctivitis and a fatal case of acute respiratory *distress syndrome*.


----------



## lemmings (12 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Es un virus *extremadamente contagioso que penetra incluso por los ojos, con una tasa de mortalidad del 100%*. Recomiendan llevar gafas además de mascarilla. :8:



¿Y sólo 22 muertos? ¿no te parece extraño?


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Te traduzco esa otra parte, de verdad que me parece bastante conspiranoico, tienes alguna otra fuente más?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias, pero te dejas lo mejor:

"	
"Aeronaves sospechosas *fueron obligados a tomar tierra*. operados por EE.UU. (de fabricación rusa de largo alcance de transporte pesado) modelo AN-124, cambiaron su distintivo de llamada de civil a militar, lo que luego desencadenó una reacción de la IAF (Fuerza Aérea India) al entrar en el espacio aéreo de Pakistán, *forzando al avión aterrizara en Mumbai*, mientras que *el segundo fue obligado a aterrizar* por aviones de combate de *Nigeria* que *también arrestaron a la tripulación* "."


----------



## Garrapatez (12 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Nov 2009)

*...*

Alguien me puede resumir que ha pasado en las ultimas horas? que cosa rara pasa? XD

Por cierto, los datos definitivamente no cuadran, aunque sean acumulativos, los datos de los muertos no se correspondes ni con lo squ hay en la UCi ni con los hospitalizados durante estas semanas...

LAs muertes tenian que haber subido de forma exponencial. Nos han engañao


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> LAs muertes tenian que haber subido de forma exponencial. Nos han engañao



Bueno pues qué bien. Ahora empezamos otra vez de cero en los Balcanes.

Al final por cansancio y aburrimiento nos obligarán a creer. Argumento _ad nauseam_ de magnitud internacional.


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Se me pasó, aquí mi traducción:
> 
> Los aviones sospechosos fueron obligados a aterrizar. Un AN-124 operado por Estados Unidos (Fabricado en Rusia para transporte pesado a larga distancia) cambió el modo de sus comunicaciones de tipo cívil a tipo militar lo que motivó un respuesta de las fuerzas aéreas indias una vez que se entró en espacio aéreo de Pakistan ??:, obligando al avión a aterrizar en Bombay mientras un segundo fue forzado a descender por un caza de Nigeria que también arrestó a la tripulación



La noticia original en el periodico de la India - es del *21 de junio*

*'Grounded' US aircraft cleared for takeoff*

NEW DELHI: After a thorough check and clearance given by the foreign ministry, the IAF on Saturday cleared US-hired* Ukrainian-made AN-124 *cargo aircraft to resume its flight to Kandahar.

The cargo plane was on Friday force to land at Mumbai airport after confusion was created by the call sign made by the aircraft. The aircraft owned by *a private Russian airline and hired by the Americans for their operations in Afghanistan*, claimed that it had clearance from the Directorate-General of Civil Aviation to overfly Indian air space with a call sign attributed to civilian aircraft.

*The aircraft used a civilian aircraft call sign VDA 4466, whereas its original call sign was REACH 813, which implied it was a military cargo aircraft,*" they said.

De chemtrails ni una palabra, menciona Ucrania porque el avion se fabrica en Rusia y Ucrania.

Enlace a toda la noticia :
'Grounded' US aircraft cleared for takeoff - India - The Times of India


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> La noticia original en el periodico de la India - es del *21 de junio*
> 
> *'Grounded' US aircraft cleared for takeoff*
> 
> ...




Perdona, pero cómo tu misma dices la noticia es de Junio, debe ser un caso similar, no el mismo.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Nov 2009)

Como va la demanda real de vacunaciones en EEUU?

Ahora dicen (como si de una tragaperras se tratara) que POR 4. 4 veces mas muertos (mas o menos)

4.000 muertos en USA

H1N1 death toll estimated at 3,900 in U.S. - CNN.com


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Perdona, pero cómo tu misma dices la noticia es de Junio, debe ser un caso similar, no el mismo.



Es el mismo, fijate la fecha de la noticia que has posteado, publicado el 26 de junio.

Enlace al original que cita Jorge en un hilo anterior

Trail leading to Pneumonic plague in Ukraine involved "chemtrails" or mysterious spray, fears of vaccine | Fromtheold

La foto del susodicho


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Como va la demanda real de vacunaciones en EEUU?
> 
> Ahora dicen (como si de una tragaperras se tratara) que POR 4. 4 veces mas muertos (mas o menos)
> 
> ...



Lo del CDC es de TRACA, habria que mandarles a PutinReloaded para ponerlos en su sitio


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (12 Nov 2009)

He encontrado éste otro que es de 3 días antes del que puse para dar la noticia y me retracto, *la noticia original sí es de Junio*:

*Len Horowitz reports that chem trails are triggering massive deaths*

En el se cita la fuente original: *FTO South African News blog*

Falta seguir el hilo hasta hallar la fuente real inicial, de existir ésta y no ser un bulo.

Incluyo el texto de ese sitio de donde procede la otra noticia, por lo visto, ese supuesto hecho, es parte de una cadena de sucesos que relata el artículo:

*Trail leading to Pneumonic plague in Ukraine involved "chemtrails" or mysterious spray, fears of vaccine*


----------



## Azrael_II (12 Nov 2009)

Atención a la noticía de los usanos ... 4.000 hagan juego señores...

Una cosa Putin, por qué la OMS no exagera mas el numero de muertes? tienes alguna idea? asi venderian todas las vacunas


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Una cosa os queria decir estimados conforeros.

Desde que estoy siguiendo este hilo, me repugnan cada vez mas los medio informativos "habituales", no por el caso de Ucrania en concreto y tampoco es que me fiara demasiado de ellos.

Cuando veamos o escuchemos algo al respecto por nuestros mierda medios seguramente diremos "buff, nada nuevo, esto es de hace dos semanas 

De hecho, si me quiero enterar de algo respecto a la gripe A, he llegado a la conclusion que lo mejor es echar un vistazo a la burbuja.

Hay noticias de todos los colores y foreros que las contrastan critica o avalan.

Todo esto, sin ningun animo de lucro, tan solo al buena fe, o la fe simplemente.

Muchas gracias a todos los que estais dia a dia TRABAJANDO en esto con total altruismo.

Otro punto importante es que nadie se lo quiere llevar a ningun terreno politico partidista, cosa que hace mas limpio el hilo.

De verdad que es para que a uno se le caigan los huevos al suelo.

Añadir tambien que por mi parte, que me llevo casi el 10% de los post, no he añadido ninguna informacion relevante, simplemente me he pasado dias y horas aqui removiendo la mierda para que el hilo no se quedara en el olvido, y me alegra ver que tras varias "crisis"  el hilo sigue en pie y cada vez mas contundente respecto a la intencion de INFORMAR.

Tambien añadir que no agradezcan este mensaje y retiren el par que hay. No aporta nada nuevo, pero si que quiere seguir animando.


----------



## Gliese (12 Nov 2009)

Esta es la primera noticia:

*Crew questioned; US plane permitted to leave*
Mumbai-20 de junio

Aviones AN-124-100 que fletó Estados Unidos a Rusia, se les ordenó tomar tierra en Mumbai el viernes después de que violaran el espacio aéreo de la India.

En un vuelo de Diego García, una base militar de EE.UU. en el Océano Índico, a Kandahar, en Afganistán, los aviones fletados por la Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU. había invadido el espacio aéreo indio en Gujarat.

El transportista de carga civil fue dirigido por el Control de Tráfico Aéreo (ATC) Mumbai para cambiar la ruta y aterrizar en el aeropuerto.

IC, organismos de inteligencia y de seguridad interrogaron a los seis miembros de la tripulación de la aeronave 

No hay ninguna indicación de si la violación del espacio aéreo fue un verdadero error por parte del piloto o fue de otra manera.

Al parecer con un cargamento de camiones militares y algunas armas y municiones, aunque ningún funcionario estaba dispuesto a confirmar.

"Desde el avión obedeció las instrucciones ATC y cambió su camino, no había necesidad de que la IAF, por estar directamente involucrados en la materia. Contrariamente a la especulación, la IAF no proporciona ninguna escolta hasta el avión que aterrizó en Bombay", dijo una funcionario de defensa del ministerio a IANS.

Crew questioned; US plane permitted to leave

Es cierto que se viola el espacio aereo, pero eso no nos sorprende de USA que se pasa las leyes por la tronera.
Entiendo que luego hacen un enjuague con la señal de identificacion de llamada y de ahi viene el desaguisado. Que mas tarde termina de destaparse porque volaban con licencia civil pero transportaban armamento.
Pero no veo nada de sustancias toxicas, ni relacion con Ucrania.
La noticia sale en mas periodicos pero dicen +- lo mismo.


----------



## willbeend (12 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Es cierto que se viola el espacio aereo, pero eso no nos sorprende de USA que se pasa las leyes por la tronera.
> Entiendo que luego se comenta que hacen un enjuague con la señal de identificacion de llamada y de ahi viene el desaguisado. Que luego termina de destaparse porque volaban con licencia civil pero transportaban armamento.
> Pero no veo nada de sustancias toxicas, ni relacion con Ucrania.
> La noticia sale en mas periodicos pero dicen +- lo mismo.



Que el moshe se chivara d elo de Ucrania, no quiere decir que quisieran envenenar algunos paises mas.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

Una de tus mejores aportaciones ha sido el resumen del hilo. Por que vaya hilo!!!!!!!


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Una cosa os queria decir estimados conforeros.
> 
> Desde que estoy siguiendo este hilo, me repugnan cada vez mas los medio informativos "habituales", no por el caso de Ucrania en concreto y tampoco es que me fiara demasiado de ellos.
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo al 100%, yo la televisión casi ni la veo si algo tengo claro es que solo desinforma. 

De todas formas yo estoy con Putin, esto no es mas que una campaña mas para conseguir sus objetivos :bla:, lo único que no me cuadra es que no se informe en los medios de comunicación masivos. 

Ya me quedan solo 4 días para vacunarme:XX::XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

Por cierto que titulo pondrias este hilo?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Chavales, felicitaciones por vuestro escepticismo y capacidad de reflexión. Llevo combatiendo el fraude del SIDA en los foros desde 1997 y a mi ya no me la meten doblada con nungún virus de papel maché. Por desgracia muy poca gente está dispuesta a hacer el esfuerzo de buscarle los cinco pies a este gato farmacéutico de las 100 vidas. Aun asi solo podremos ganar esta batalla a nivel personal. la humanidad está en como un monigote en sus manos y no se puede evitar.


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Chavales, felicitaciones por vuestro escepticismo y capacidad de reflexión. Llevo vombatiendo el fraude del SIDA en los foros desde 1997 y a mi ya no me la meten doblada con nungún virus de papel maché. Por desgracia muy poca gente está dispuesta a hacer el esfuerzo de buscarle los cinco pies a este gato farmacéutico de las 100 vidas. Aun asi solo podremos ganar esta batalla a nivel peronasl. la humanodad está en como un monigote en sus manos y no se puede evitar.



Putín tu ya lo sabes ya... que soberbia no te falta, pero TU eres el PUTO AMO!


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

Parece que nos despidamos de este hilo

Gracias a todos, yo me creia que no iba a tener mas de 2 o 3 páginas xD


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto que titulo pondrias este hilo?



Yo lo pondria a votacion de los contribuyentes. Por que si escojo uno, con mi ignorante y lavadito cerebro, no acertaria si no es por potra.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

Pronto abriremos un hilo por la situacion de los gUSAnos no os preocupeis. Por 4 como la maquina tragaperras


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Parece que nos despidamos de este hilo
> 
> Gracias a todos, yo me creia que no iba a tener mas de 2 o 3 páginas xD



Este hilo va para largo, los BB no se van a parar.


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

No sé si me fio más de cara-crater o de las OMS


----------



## lemmings (13 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por cierto ya empienzan las ostias, ahora los suizos parecen que no están de acuerdo con el medicamento ucraniano clónico de tamiflu,
> 
> Esto no es mercadear con la muerte?
> 
> ...



Nos ha jodio, es que cuando hay pasta de por medio.. :baba:


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

Ahora comenzarán los accidentes


----------



## Mingob (13 Nov 2009)

Respecto de lo de esta noticia en los medios (al menos en los catalanes que son los que más oigo), parece que existe la consigna de no alarmar en el tema de la gripe. Esta noche escuchando las noticias en la radio han informado de la muerte de una niña de 9 años por gripe A. El locutor, un tipo muy flemático, dice en un tono mosqueado que por un lado el departamento de salud no para de decirles que no alarmen con el tema de la gripe y, por el otro, no paran de mandarles partes de incidencias en relación a la gripe. Entonces el locutor empieza a hacer comparaciones con las muertes por otras enfermedades respiratorias y se pregunta si también tendrían que estar informando de ello cada semana. Si alguien tiene curiosidad lo puede escuchar aquí en el minuto 22:40

Un saludo

Edito el programa es "la nit a rac1" de las 21;00


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Chavales, felicitaciones por vuestro escepticismo y capacidad de reflexión. Llevo combatiendo el fraude del SIDA en los foros desde 1997 y a mi ya no me la meten doblada con nungún virus de papel maché. Por desgracia muy poca gente está dispuesta a hacer el esfuerzo de buscarle los cinco pies a este gato farmacéutico de las 100 vidas. Aun asi solo podremos ganar esta batalla a nivel personal. la humanidad está en como un monigote en sus manos y no se puede evitar.



Mi abuelo siempre decía que las mayores batallas son las internas, como comentas, si a nivel personal se consigue es un gran logro.

De todas formas la falsedad esta tan bien montada y mas cuando algún familiar a "fallecido" de Sida... ya me contaras como con el dolor personal alguien puede llegar a comprender que todo es un negocio ( no es fácil de entender).


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Parece que nos despidamos de este hilo
> 
> Gracias a todos, yo me creia que no iba a tener mas de 2 o 3 páginas xD



je je Si claro... este hilo tiene para rato, la OMSinocho: nos da mucho juego:rolleye:.


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Mi abuelo siempre decía que las mayores batallas son las internas, como comentas, si a nivel personal se consigue es un gran logro.
> 
> De todas formas la falsedad esta tan bien montada y mas cuando algún familiar a "fallecido" de Sida... ya me contaras como con el dolor personal alguien puede llegar a comprender que todo es un negocio ( no es fácil de entender).



Personalmente creo que atontarnos ha sido una labor de muchos años, pero confio en que tambien se le pueden abrir los ojos a mas de uno solamente despertandole la neurona rebelde que le queda a uno en el cerebro (obviamente hay casos sin solucion).


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

Mingob dijo:


> Respecto de lo de esta noticia en los medios (al menos en los catalanes que son los que más oigo), parece que existe la consigna de no alarmar en el tema de la gripe. Esta noche escuchando las noticias en la radio han informado de la muerte de una niña de 9 años por gripe A. El locutor, un tipo muy flemático, dice en un tono mosqueado que por un lado el departamento de salud no para de decirles que no alarmen con el tema de la gripe y, por el otro, no paran de mandarles partes de incidencias en relación a la gripe. Entonces el locutor empieza a hacer comparaciones con las muertes por otras enfermedades respiratorias y se pregunta si también tendrían que estar informando de ello cada semana. Si alguien tiene curiosidad lo puede escuchar aquí en el minuto 22:40
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Edito el programa es "la nit a rac1" de las 21;00



Esto es lo único que no me cuadra... ¿que leches están maquinando?

Con la supuesta estrategia que yo creía que seguían esto no me cuadra para nada ya que es una buena oportunidad de meter más miedo.

Días atrás con las noticias que teníamos mas de uno estaba con la vacuna en el brazo... je je.

Tenéis alguna teoría al respecto?????


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Esto es lo único que no me cuadra... ¿que leches están maquinando?
> 
> Con la supuesta estrategia que yo creía que seguían esto no me cuadra para nada ya que es una buena oportunidad de meter más miedo.
> 
> ...



Quizas un cambio de rumbo, Europia no se traga los bollos como los gUSAnos.

De todas maneras, habra que ver como va la campaña de vacunacion, esto es como el sorteo de navidad... yo espero al dia del sorteo


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

*El caso de la "pandemia" en Argentina*

El 7 de mayo se confirmó el primer contagio de un hombre procedente de la Ciudad de México.

El 15 de junio se anunció la primera muerte, una bebé de 3 meses en el Gran Buenos Aires.

El 29 de junio el gobierno decidió el cierre de los establecimientos educativos durante todo el mes de julio, una medida que involucró a 11 millones de estudiantes.

Al 24 de julio se habían confirmado 206 muertes atribuidas al virus, *llegando a quintuplicarse la demanda hospitalaria habitual.*

*La epidemia alcanzó su pico máximo en la semana epidemiológica 26 (28 de junio al 4 de julio), a partir de la cual los casos comenzaron a disminuir bruscamente.*

*Se notificaron un total de 1.241.612 casos, y 600 muertes asociadas* de Enfermedad Tipo Influenza (ETI).

*El resultado final fue considerablemente menor que el causado anualmente por la epidemia de gripe estacional, que oscila en los 4.000 muertos por año, y una tasa de contagio que oscila entre el 10% y el 20%*

En Argentina se celebraron elecciones el dia 28 de junio


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Personalmente creo que atontarnos ha sido una labor de muchos años, pero confio en que tambien se le pueden abrir los ojos a mas de uno solamente despertandole la neurona rebelde que le queda a uno en el cerebro (obviamente hay casos sin solucion).



Cierto contra más mejor, pero es una labor personal.

Mi experiencia en la vida me ha enseñado que no se puede convencer a nadie si no esta dispuest@ a abrir su mente, las cosas se analizan objetivamente y la mayoría prefiere no pensar.

En mi sector he estado muchos años formando a chicos y siempre les digo lo mismo una vez terminado un curso " dudar de lo que he contado, informaros y contrastar" la gente le encanta seguir con lo establecido... bueno es mi experiencia y lo que siempre he creído:o.


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Esto es lo único que no me cuadra... ¿que leches están maquinando?
> 
> Con la supuesta estrategia que yo creía que seguían esto no me cuadra para nada ya que es una buena oportunidad de meter más miedo.
> 
> ...




Nada, no están planeando nada, simplemente ganar una millonada por la jeta, cuanto más terror más vacunas se venden, así de sencillo.

En europa occidental ya no se atreven a dar la matraca porque saben que están con el culo al aire, yo he leido cosas muy fuertes en foros de medios grandes, gente hablando de armar la escopeta y liarse a tiros si lo intentaban vacunar. El rey está desnudo. Además con la cosa calentita con la crisis como para que metan más presión, una cagada y empiezan las guillotinas. Aquí se van a andar con pies de plomo.

Ahora van a centrarse en los del este a ver si tragan, aunque viendo a los polacos me temo que tampoco.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

No se si lo habeis puesto... pero el pais ya mete caña

La nueva gripe acabó con la vida de 3.900 estadounidenses entre abril y octubre pasados, de los que 540 eran niños, han informado hoy las autoridades sanitarias de Estados Unidos. En una temporada normal de gripe, la media es de 82 niños fallecidos, por lo que la tasa de mortalidad infantil se ha sextuplicado como consecuencia del virus H1N1.

* La gripe A se cobra 15 víctimas mortales en una semana

La amenaza de pandemia
Gripe A
A FONDO

La amenaza de pandemia

Enlace Ver cobertura completa
La noticia en otros webs

 * webs en español
* en otros idiomas

Los Centros para el Control y Prevención de Enfermedades (CDC) de EE UU han dado a conocer hoy los últimos datos sobre la pandemia, que indican que el país se enfrenta a la peor temporada de gripe desde 1997, cuando comenzaron a hacerse mediciones, según sus responsables.

El H1N1 ha infectado ya a 22 millones de norteamericanos, de los que 98.000 requirieron hospitalización. De ellos, ocho millones eran niños, 36.00 de los cuales tuvieron que ser ingresados y 540 fallecieron.

"Lo que estamos viendo en 2009 no tiene precedentes", ha señalado la doctora del CDC Anne Schuchat.

Como media en EE UU, una temporada normal de gripe estacional registraba 36.000 fallecimientos y 200.000 hospitalizaciones. Además, el 90% de las muertes e ingresos correspondían a personas mayores de 65 años. Sin embargo, con el virus H1N1, el 90% de las personas infectadas y con cuadros graves son adultos jóvenes y niños.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

El virus H1N1 mata a 3.900 personas en Estados Unidos | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es

ahora el mundo


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

En Bielorusia el gobierno implemento la vacunacion obligatoria para todo el personal sanitario.
A los pocos dias de vacunarse murieron dos medicos.

*Por que mueren los medicos en Bielorusia?*

Todos los médicos en el país deben ser vacunados contra la influenza, pero los últimos días en Bielorrusia han muerto ya dos médicos.

9 de noviembre en la ciudad Gomel empleado murió de neumonía el Centro de la Ciencia y la práctica de la medicina de radiación. Dijo Euroradio Director Adjunto de Salud del Comité Ejecutivo Regional de Gomel Mikhail Prostupin, la vacunación contra la influenza se hizo obligatoria para todos los profesionales de la salud como miembros de los grupos de riesgo.

"De acuerdo a los datos, que están en mi escritorio, la campaña terminó el 6 de noviembre," - dijo Prostupin.

10 de noviembre tuvo conocimiento de otro caso mortal de neumonía entre los trabajadores de la salud. En la ciudad de Gorki, región de Mogilev, murió médico. ¿Por qué, si todos los médicos inmunizados, dos médicos fueron víctimas de una enfermedad mortal?

Como se supo, los médicos en la regiones de Mogilev y Gomel imbuido de la vacuna contra la francesa, que los científicos llaman el "vivo". Que contiene un virus debilitado.

?????? ??????? ??????????? ?????? :: ?????? ????? ? ???????? :: ???????.com


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

lo que no dicen es que en una temporada "normal" mueren casi 4.000 menores de 65 años... Y si eso es "normal" pues en una chunga igual te mueren 12.000 (por poner algun número)


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> *Nada, no están planeando nada, simplemente ganar una millonada por la jeta, cuanto más terror más vacunas se venden, así de sencillo.*
> 
> En europa occidental ya no se atreven a dar la matraca porque saben que están con el culo al aire, yo he leido cosas muy fuertes en foros de medios grandes, gente hablando de armar la escopeta y liarse a tiros si lo intentaban vacunar. El rey está desnudo. Además con la cosa calentita con la crisis como para que metan más presión, una cagada y empiezan las guillotinas. Aquí se van a andar con pies de plomo.
> 
> Ahora van a centrarse en los del este a ver si tragan, aunque viendo a los polacos me temo que tampoco.



Me autocito otra vez (que me pegué el curro para algo ) ) para que veas que tal vez es sencillo de comprender, pero no es sólo por la pasta, ésta gente hace muchas cosas distintas y además, gana pasta con ello



Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Es de pura lógica. La población aumenta en proporción de su número: a mayor población, mayor aumento. Siendo cómo somos (a fecha del 10 de Octubre) 6.791.170.386 de personas, el producto de las tasas de crecimiento resulta enorme. Éste aumento (crecimiento anual medio) viene a estar entre un 1% o 2%. Si no lo limitan con una tasa de mortalidad alta (por ejemplo minando nuestro sistema inmunológico y acortando por ello nuestra vida), al final terminamos en una catástrofe.
> 
> Mirando la tabla del enlace de arriba queda claro, pero extraigo unas cifras para que quede más evidente aquí:
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> lo que no dicen es que en una temporada "normal" mueren casi 4.000 menores de 65 años... Y si eso es "normal" pues en una chunga igual te mueren 12.000 (por poner algun número)



Exactamente, fijate los datos que postee de la pandemia argentina.
En condiciones normales mueren 4000 personas al año por gripe estacional y enfermedades asociadas , con una poblacion de 40 millones. Luego puedes extrapolar eso a USA con 300 millones.


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Me autocito otra vez (que me pegué el curro para algo ) ) para que veas que tal vez es sencillo de comprender, pero no es sólo por la pasta, ésta gente hace muchas cosas distintas y además, gana pasta con ello



Pues entonces viendo las cifras de muertos su plan es un fracaso completo, en USA llevan ya tiempo vacunando gente y no se producen extinciones en masa, solo palma algún incauto que se dejó pinchar con un producto a medio probar, fabricado en masa, de una calidad ínfima, con ingredientes que ya no se usaban por su peligrosidad pero que son más baratos.


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Mingob (13 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Quizas un cambio de rumbo, Europia no se traga los bollos como los gUSAnos.
> 
> De todas maneras, habra que ver como va la campaña de vacunacion, esto es como el sorteo de navidad... yo espero al dia del sorteo



Tampoco tengo ninguna teoría de por donde van los tiros. Estoy de acuerdo en que habrá que esperar a que empiece la campaña de vacunación para saber si hay algún hilo moviendo las cosas desde más arriba. Aquí en Cataluña últimamente le están dando bastante bola a la monja (debate cara a cara en Cataluña Radio con el jefe de enfermedades infecciosas de un hospital de Barcelona, que es el que escribió el artículo pro-vacunación en "El Mundo") y también una entrevista en Rac1 en la que cuando le preguntan por el artículo de "El País" titulado "desmontando a la monja-bulo" la señora sencillamente responde "¿Usted sabe del club B? ¿Usted sabe que el director de El País participa en este club? ¿Sabe usted que es lo que debate este grupo? "Pues yo tampoco lo sé". Como mínimo ha logrado que mucha gente ponga en duda la bondad del sistema sanitario en este tema. Y, al mismo tiempo, que algunos medios empiecen a ver más a la sanidad pública como un instrumento político (que es lo que es) que como santos veladores de la salud y el bienestar. Aun así, mi sensación es que si la OMS es suficientemente habil en montar una buena alarma, tragraran muchoa.

Disculpen el tocho 
Un saludo

Por cierto que en medio de este debate en la radio (en catalán) llamó el presidente de la sociedad catalana de farmacología (o algún cargo análogo) para dar todo su apoyo a lo que decía la monja.

Si alguien tiene interés puedo buscar el audio (es de hace unos 15 días)


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El virus H1N1 mata a 3.900 personas en Estados Unidos | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es
> 
> ahora el mundo



No dejan poner comentários:::


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Así es Oráculo. Tiene que morir gente y va a morir a raudales. La picadora da carne no se va a hacer esperar. 

Tengo a mi lado el pasaporte a la estepas de la gran Rusia para cuando haya que ponerse pies en polvorosa. Esta una rubia de rasgos eurasiáticos, huérfana de un subteniente de submarino nuclear fallecido en acción - de quien sus ex-compañeros guardan un grato recuerdo - podría abrir muchas puertas llegado el momento de la superviviencia y del Mad Max.

La hostia que tiempos nos ha tocado vivir! la máquina va a toda velocidad y el maquinista ya no se preocupa ni de disimular!


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Nada, no están planeando nada, simplemente ganar una millonada por la jeta, cuanto más terror más vacunas se venden, así de sencillo.
> 
> En europa occidental ya no se atreven a dar la matraca porque saben que están con el culo al aire, yo he leido cosas muy fuertes en foros de medios grandes, gente hablando de armar la escopeta y liarse a tiros si lo intentaban vacunar. El rey está desnudo. Además con la cosa calentita con la crisis como para que metan más presión, una cagada y empiezan las guillotinas. Aquí se van a andar con pies de plomo.
> 
> Ahora van a centrarse en los del este a ver si tragan, aunque viendo a los polacos me temo que tampoco.



joder, de acuerdo contigo en todo excepto al plan. Hay mucho plan detras y muy debatido.

A cerca de las escopetas. Nos hemos criado y educado con un gran miedo a las escopetas, preferimos que nos metan tres pollas en el ano a ver sangre corriendo como rios. Eso es lo que temen los del BB.

Yo dudo muchas veces respecto a sus principios, que son la "paz" a nivel mundial. Pero la verdad, es que no les tiembla el pulso cuando meten el dedo en la llaga y crean muertes y violaciones entre vecinos.

Cuando la sangre llega al rio, todo el montaje se les viene abajo y uno no esta mas seguro por ser mas rico.

Es triste y lamentable, pero es mejor morir combatiendo al tirano que comerle el rabo durante toda tu vida y condenando a tus hijos al mismo futuro.

Yo no soy "religioso", por lo que tampoco necesito a dios para tener tranquila mi conciencia. En un futuro inmediato, o nos acostumbramos a la la "sangre" o seremos monigotes de cabaret para unos tipejos, que no son mas humanos que nosotros.

no me interpreteis como un psicopata, amo la vida y amo la vida tanto del humano como de cualquier bestia que no quiera dañarme.


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se si lo habeis puesto... pero el pais ya mete caña
> 
> La nueva gripe acabó con la vida de 3.900 estadounidenses entre abril y octubre pasados, de los que 540 eran niños, han informado hoy las autoridades sanitarias de Estados Unidos. En una temporada normal de gripe, la media es de 82 niños fallecidos, por lo que la tasa de mortalidad infantil se ha sextuplicado como consecuencia del virus H1N1.
> 
> ...



Solo uan puntulaizacion, por lo que mi mierda cerebrito conoce (y no soy ni mucho menos un fanboy) El Pais y El Mundo, son parte de la trama BB.


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por cierto en USA parece que va a haber vacunas con inhalador, me huele que van a meter varios miles de dosis de placebo al principio para tranquilizar a las hordas y que no haya muertos durante varias semanas. ¿Será que el departamento de atención al consumidor de las Farmas ha recogido la queja de los clientes? :XX::XX:



No te lo pierdasssss, que ahora hay un gran revuelo porque la vacuna spray lleva virus atenuados y muchos comienzan a plantearse que mientras tu vas por ahi estornudando virus atenuados, puede haber gente con las defensas bajas y tu les estornudas encima.

Hemos llegado a un grado de paranoia bastante considerable :

Que se yo ..... hay dias que pienso que quizas nos convenga tener guardadas unas vacunas en la nevera, por si ocurre lo que algunos comentan aqui y resulta que todo es una trampa para cargarse a los rebeldes. :8:


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Pues entonces viendo las cifras de muertos su plan es un fracaso completo, en USA llevan ya tiempo vacunando gente y no se producen extinciones en masa, solo palma algún incauto que se dejó pinchar con un producto a medio probar, fabricado en masa, de una calidad ínfima, con ingredientes que ya no se usaban por su peligrosidad pero que son más baratos.



Paciencia, la ultima era duró mas de 2.000 años. :|


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> No te lo pierdasssss, que ahora hay un gran revuelo porque la vacuna spray lleva virus atenuados y muchos comienzan a plantearse que mientras tu vas por ahi estornudando virus atenuados, puede haber gente con las defensas bajas y tu les estornudas encima.
> 
> Hemos llegado a un grado de paranoia bastante considerable :
> 
> Que se yo ..... hay dias que pienso que quizas nos convenga tener guardadas unas vacunas en la nevera, por si ocurre lo que algunos comentan aqui y resulta que todo es una trampa para cargarse a los rebeldes. :8:



Demasiado tortuoso lo de los rebeldes, en España oirás a pocos queriendo vacunarse voluntariamente salvo que vivan en la inopia, gentes por lo demás perfectamente borregas en otros asuntos y que depositan su papeleta para el ppsoe cada cuatro años.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Nov 2009)

Por cierto que en medio de este debate en la radio (en catalán) llamó el presidente de la sociedad catalana de farmacología (o algún cargo análogo) para dar todo su apoyo a lo que decía la monja.

Eso se llama independentismo "Catalonia farmaco is not OMS "

PUES UN PUTO 10 a la monja y el presidente de la sociedad catalana de farmacología!...

UNA PREGUNTA.

Si un vacunado acude con sintomas gripales al hospital... que le diran?

La gente vacunada y que pille "gripe" se hartará y lo publicara en los medios... aunque sea en este. Que dira la oms?


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Así es Oráculo. Tiene que morir gente y va a morir a raudales. La picadora da carne no se va a hacer esperar.
> 
> Tengo a mi lado el pasaporte a la estepas de la gran Rusia para cuando haya que ponerse pies en polvorosa. Esta una rubia de rasgos eurasiáticos, huérfana de un subteniente de submarino nuclear fallecido en acción - de quien sus ex-compañeros guardan un grato recuerdo - podría abrir muchas puertas llegado el momento de la superviviencia y del Mad Max.
> 
> La hostia que tiempos nos ha tocado vivir! la máquina va a toda velocidad y el maquinista ya no se preocupa ni de disimular!



Putín, cabronazo, no nos dejes tirados cuando mas necesitamos gente como tú!

Pa mi que eres familia del Estulin. :cook:


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> No te lo pierdasssss, que ahora hay un gran revuelo porque la vacuna spray lleva virus atenuados y muchos comienzan a plantearse que mientras tu vas por ahi estornudando virus atenuados, puede haber gente con las defensas bajas y tu les estornudas encima.
> 
> Hemos llegado a un grado de paranoia bastante considerable :
> 
> Que se yo ..... hay dias que pienso que quizas nos convenga tener guardadas unas vacunas en la nevera, por si ocurre lo que algunos comentan aqui y resulta que todo es una trampa para cargarse a los rebeldes. :8:



Eso me lo apunto que no se me había ocurrido, aunque los de marketing te dirán: Mejor así se va inmunizando más gente. :XX:


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> No te lo pierdasssss, que ahora hay un gran revuelo porque la vacuna spray lleva virus atenuados y muchos comienzan a plantearse que mientras tu vas por ahi estornudando virus atenuados, puede haber gente con las defensas bajas y tu les estornudas encima.
> 
> Hemos llegado a un grado de paranoia bastante considerable :
> 
> Que se yo ..... hay dias que pienso que quizas nos convenga tener guardadas unas vacunas en la nevera, por si ocurre lo que algunos comentan aqui y resulta que todo es una trampa para cargarse a los rebeldes. :8:



Que va apreciada conforera, los BB, no son tontos, y saben que la naturaleza esta por encima de ellos.


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Demasiado tortuoso lo de los rebeldes, en España oirás a pocos queriendo vacunarse voluntariamente salvo que vivan en la inopia, gentes por lo demás perfectamente borregas en otros asuntos y que depositan su papeleta para el ppsoe cada cuatro años.



Sabes que pasa, cuando uno viene de paises sudamericanos como es mi caso, ya tienes la leccion aprendida.

Han derrocado gobiernos, organizando ellos mismos las debacles financieras, la corrupcion y los grupos terroristas.
Han preparado los grupos militares para torturar, secuestrar y matar, a los mismos supuestos terroristas que previamente crearon.
Han diseminado enfermedades que estaban extinguidas en nuestras tierras, y esto constatado por sus propios documentos desclasificados.

Podria seguir toda la noche, pero no tiene sentido. Simplemente te digo que los creo capaces de cualquier cosa, eso si, con beneficio economico y geopolitico como unico fin, las personas para ellos no contamos.


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Buenos reflejos Willbeend
> 
> Ves lo que pasa cuando se entra al juego de los BB crean confusión hasta en nosotros los muy cabrones. :XX:



jajaja, se me pasó por alto una simple "P"... y el kalashnikov de tu garrapata?

:XX:

Mira que estoy encendidisimo eh?


----------



## pruitt-igoe (13 Nov 2009)

hoy un ucraniano me ha dicho que en su ciudad, de unos 300.000 habitantes, han ordenado el toque de queda y están fumigándola desde el aire. ¿alguien sabe la veracidad de esta aseveración o más detalles?


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Sabes que pasa, cuando uno viene de paises sudamericanos como es mi caso, ya tienes la leccion aprendida.
> 
> Han derrocado gobiernos, organizando ellos mismos las debacles financieras, la corrupcion y los grupos terroristas.
> Han preparado los grupos militares para torturar, secuestrar y matar, a los mismos supuestos terroristas que previamente crearon.
> ...



Tiene mucho sentido seguir el tiempo que puedas dedicarle.

Por mi parte, me voy a dormir, que por culpa del hilo, me quedo dormido despues d ela hora de comer.

Un abrazo a todos.

Y sobre todo, no rendirse, sois la mejor muestra de lo que deberia ser nuestra sociedad.


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

pruitt-igoe dijo:


> hoy un ucraniano me ha dicho que en su ciudad, de unos 300.000 habitantes, han ordenado el toque de queda y están fumigándola desde el aire. ¿alguien sabe la veracidad de esta aseveración o más detalles?



En los foros de alli que visito todos los dias eso se comento al principio, pero en todoslos casos era el tipico " me lo conto mi tia que se lo dijo un primo que la mujer del hermano vio unos aviones, bla bla bla.
Al final ninguno de los que postea o sus relaciones directas habia visto nada.
No te puedo decir mas.

Saludos a todos y buenas noches :Aplauso:


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

pruitt-igoe dijo:


> hoy un ucraniano me ha dicho que en su ciudad, de unos 300.000 habitantes, han ordenado el toque de queda y están fumigándola desde el aire. ¿alguien sabe la veracidad de esta aseveración o más detalles?



:´´´( me voy a dormir... esto ya es demasiado para mi:

Creo que es la unica información, al principio del hilo se comento pero dudo que se pueda contrastar en los medios, la única forma es saber la ciudad y que algún Ucraniano nos lo diga..

CIao.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> :´´´( me voy a dormir... esto ya es demasiado para mi:
> 
> Creo que es la unica información, al principio del hilo se comento pero dudo que se pueda contrastar en los medios, la única forma es saber la ciudad y que algún Ucraniano nos lo diga..
> 
> CIao.



Si que hay en el inicio del hilo información sobre ello y con reflejos en prensa local. Fueron aviones fumigando sobre una estación (creo que de metro) y hubieron quejas por parte de bastantes ciudadanos, pero no me preguntes en que página estaba porque no me acuerdo. cómo referencia, usa la fecha de mi entrada aquí, cómo mucho se dice un día antes o pocos después.

¡¡Buenas noches a todos!!


----------



## Kirot (13 Nov 2009)

Buenos días. 

*Yuschenko Ready To Get Flu Shot In Public*
(acto de propaganda y tal)
President Viktor Yuschenko is ready to get vaccinated in public, he told the Visit TV company, Kremenchuk, Poltava region, on November 12.
He said that the only way to protect oneself from the flu is the vaccination.
He criticized the members of the government as they have not yet been vaccinated.
As Ukrainian News earlier reported, President Viktor Yuschenko has appealed to leaders of seven countries and the North Atlantic Treaty Organization leadership to provide humanitarian aid of anti-influenza vaccine.
The World Health Organization is ready to help Ukraine receive vaccine against the А(H1N1) influenza.
On October 30, the ministry of healthcare declared an epidemic of the A(H1N1) influenza in Ukraine.
Ukranian News - Yuschenko Ready To Get Flu Shot In Public


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> :´´´( me voy a dormir... esto ya es demasiado para mi:
> 
> Creo que es la unica información, al principio del hilo se comento pero dudo que se pueda contrastar en los medios, la única forma es saber la ciudad y que algún Ucraniano nos lo diga..
> 
> CIao.



Buenos días a todos.

Necesitamos contactos allí para que nos informen del día a día. ¿No había gente aquí en Burbuja con familia o amigos en ese país?

Ziberán ¿cómo están las cifras de contagios, hospitalizados y muertos?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Un compañero de mi blog me ha traído ésto:

*Autoridades sanitarias declaran epidemia de gripe AH1N1 en Grecia*

Se admiten apuestas ¿vamos a tener más noticias similares en los próximos días?

Yo opino que sí. La teoría de Putin de que era para lo de las elecciones ucranias, pese a ser parcialmente correcta, se queda corta. Ésto es algo más gordo, si no al tiempo...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Yo opino que sí. La teoría de Putin de que era para lo de las elecciones ucranias, pese a ser parcialmente correcta, se queda corta. Ésto es algo más gordo, si no al tiempo...



Lo de Grecia es exactamente lo mismo. ¿Acaso no conoces la situación pre-revolución?

La casta parasitaria necesita con urgencia algo que justifique el estado de excepción y la anulación de los derechos constitucionales de los ciudadanos. 

Ese "algo" en las democracias solo puede ser una "epidemia", así que la tendrán. Ya han aprendido de Ucrania todo lo que dan de sí (cuarentenas, etc..)


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

*Me parece que ya sé cuando van a dar rienda suelta a lo de la gripe en Ucrania*

Fuente: *INTERFAX:Ukraine will not postpone Junior Eurovision 2009 over flu outbreak - official*

*El Festival de Eurovisión Infantil 2009 comenzará en Kiev el lunes, 16 de noviembre*, el Viceprimer Ministro ucraniano Ivan Vasiunyk dijo en una reunión del comité organizador del evento el jueves.

"Los miembros del comité organizador ha anunciado que Ucrania haya entrado en la última vuelta en sus preparativos para este prestigioso festival de la canción. Los últimos preparativos se hará dentro de los próximos días, y el Eurovisión Junior 2009 ceremonia de apertura tendrá lugar el 16 de noviembre , ", dijo.

El viceprimer ministro también ordenó que el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania y la Compañía Nacional de Televisión para establecer un organismo encargado de coordinar los esfuerzos y el control de la situación epidemiológica en el concurso oficial relacionada con los lugares, la restauración salas y hoteles que se acomoda a Junior de Eurovisión 2009 participantes, socios y clientes .

Anteriormente, el Partido de las Regiones de Anna MP Herman pidió al primer ministro Yulia Tymoshenko para cancelar el concurso de la canción, debido a un brote severo de gripe y las infecciones respiratorias agudas registradas en Kiev.

"Tiene la palabra el primer ministro para llegar a sus sentidos y para cancelar o posponer el evento porque es irresponsable y criminal que pone en peligro la vida de los niños de todo el mundo a la altura del brote de gripe estragos en Ucrania" Herman dijo.


----------



## Vis (13 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> *Yuschenko Ready To Get Flu Shot In Public*
> (acto de propaganda y tal)
> ...



vaya azaña  este se meterá un poco de suero y listo inocho:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo de Grecia es exactamente lo mismo. ¿Acaso no conoces la situación pre-revolución?
> 
> La casta parasitaria necesita con urgencia algo que justifique el estado de excepción y la anulación de los derechos constitucionales de los ciudadanos.
> 
> Ese "algo" en las democracias solo puede ser una "epidemia", así que la tendrán. Ya han aprendido de Ucrania todo lo que dan de sí (cuarentenas, etc..)



Si hombre no hay duda, pero sigo diciendo que ésto viene con muchos "extras", no es sólo un estado de excepción, es un "paquete completo".


----------



## Lladó (13 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> No te lo pierdasssss, que ahora hay un gran revuelo porque la vacuna spray lleva virus atenuados y muchos comienzan a plantearse que mientras tu vas por ahi estornudando virus atenuados, puede haber gente con las defensas bajas y tu les estornudas encima.



La vacuna spray y todas, creo. Las vacunas en teoría llevan un virus atenuado, se trata de inyectárselo a un paciente sano para que su sistema inmune fabrique defensas de forma efectiva y antes de que lo ataque el virus "fuerte".



Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Si hombre no hay duda, pero sigo diciendo que ésto viene con muchos "extras", no es sólo un estado de excepción, es un "paquete completo".



Hay un "gran plan global" y, de paso, cada país lo aprovecha para tomar sus propias medidas. En casos como Ucrania estamos viendo cómo lo podría aprovechar un país para causar pánico, retrasar elecciones, derribar a los rivales políticos, convencer a la gente de que se vacune, conseguir partidas presupuestarias, etc. Nos falta por saber cuál es el plan global.


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

Buenos días a todos:

Yo creo que como dice putin, declarar el estado de excepción, luego intentar obligar a la vacuna y por ultimo.... aquí ya hay varias hipótesis, cada cual mas cospiranoica y brutal, yo me quedo con que la vacuna es para bajar las defensas de los ciudadanos y que ellos mismos se mueran con el tiempo por un resfriado, un herida mal curada... etc:abajo::abajo:. 

No se, es mi opinión, creo que sea como sea es a medio-largo plazo ya que si quisieran hacer algo rápido creo que aunque este la mayoría envenenad@ sacarian fuerzas para cargarse a unos cuantos antes de morir je je je y eso no lo quieren.


----------



## Lladó (13 Nov 2009)

Una noticia "interesante":

El ingreso de Ucrania en la Unión Europea depende del resultado de las elecciones de 2010.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Mignews: Ukraine’s entry to European Union depends on outcome of elections 2010

Y una anécdota curiosa:

Ayer día 12, un hombre sin identificar atracó un banco de Zaporizhia llevando una mascarilla contra la gripe. El día 11, otras dos personas con mascarilla ya habían atracado un banco de Donetsk.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Unidentified man in flu mask robs bank in Zaporizhia


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> La vacuna spray y todas, creo. Las vacunas en teoría llevan un virus atenuado, se trata de inyectárselo a un paciente sano para que su sistema inmune fabrique defensas de forma efectiva y antes de que lo ataque el virus "fuerte".
> 
> 
> 
> Hay un "gran plan global" y, de paso, cada país lo aprovecha para tomar sus propias medidas. En casos como Ucrania estamos viendo cómo lo podría aprovechar un país para causar pánico, retrasar elecciones, derribar a los rivales políticos, etc. Nos falta por saber cuál es el plan global.



Más me preocupan a mi los adyuvantes que los virus atenuados. Si nos revientan el sistema inmune, en el futuro cualquier cosa que suelten va a tener un rendimiento tremendo, incluso sin que suelten nada, lo que ya "per sé" exista se encargará de diezmar la población.


----------



## Safaratao (13 Nov 2009)

Mi esposa es Belarusa, ella vivía en Minsk y allí tenemos familia y amistades, ayer gracias a Skype estuvo como 2 horas hablando con una amiga de esa ciudad, ¡Estan acojonados!, hacen cola en las farmacias hasta durante la noche y no hay de nada al día siguiente, segun ella y por la rumorología la gente está muriendo hasta colapsar los depositos de cadaveres de los hospitales ¿Como se puede llevar a toda una población a este estado de terror? las medicinas que se producen en los laboratorios de Minsk son mas caras que las que se compran en Rusia y pueden dejar todo el salario de un mes para el tratamiento de una semana, estan pidiendo a sus familiares y amistades que se les envien desde los distintos pises de residencia de la UE y EEUU, ¿Como las autoridades europeas están consintiendo esta situación? ¿Donde está la iglesia para levantar su voz?. Cada día comprendo menos, ¡Putin tengo familia en Siberia por si es necasario!


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT4gMviCP4g&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT4gMviCP4g&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Lo ha traido *Kaos* a mi blog


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Una noticia "interesante":
> 
> El ingreso de Ucrania en la Unión Europea depende del resultado de las elecciones de 2010.
> 
> Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - Mignews: Ukraine’s entry to European Union depends on outcome of elections 2010



Claramente ha sido todo una campaña electoral que por lo que veo interesa a toda Europa... una prueba más del engaño.


----------



## Ohete (13 Nov 2009)

Parece que el cuento de los brotes verdes es la zanahora y la gripe A es el palo...


----------



## Lladó (13 Nov 2009)

Safaratao dijo:


> Mi esposa es Belarusa, ella vivía en Minsk y allí tenemos familia y amistades, ayer gracias a Skype estuvo como 2 horas hablando con una amiga de esa ciudad, ¡Estan acojonados!, hacen cola en las farmacias hasta durante la noche y no hay de nada al día siguiente, segun ella y por la rumorología la gente está muriendo hasta colapsar los depositos de cadaveres de los hospitales ¿Como se puede llevar a toda una población a este estado de terror? las medicinas que se producen en los laboratorios de Minsk son mas caras que las que se compran en Rusia y pueden dejar todo el salario de un mes para el tratamiento de una semana, estan pidiendo a sus familiares y amistades que se les envien desde los distintos pises de residencia de la UE y EEUU, ¿Como las autoridades europeas están consintiendo esta situación? ¿Donde está la iglesia para levantar su voz?. Cada día comprendo menos, ¡Putin tengo familia en Siberia por si es necasario!



El miedo es la mejor forma de conseguir control y sumisión. De ahí vino la palabra "terrorismo", aunque hoy en día sólo lo asociemos a gente que comete atentados.

Gracias por tu testimonio. Al margen de que haya una epidemia real o no, las cosas están poniéndose muy feas.


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

13/11/2009 
Asociacion médica ALL-Ucranianos, cuyos miembros son alrededor de 20 mil médicos, se dirigió a los políticos en una declaración, que expresó su preocupación por la injerencia en los temas de medicina altamente especializada. En una declaración prevista en el servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Salud, en particular, que: 
MOTIVOS 
Ucrania Asociaciones Médicas (vult)
All-ucraniano asociaciones médicas está profundamente preocupado por los comentarios y las declaraciones de muchos políticos sobre la situación que rodea a la epidemia de la gripe y las infecciones respiratorias agudas virales en Ucrania. Inmiscuirse en un proceso de tratamiento, y tratar de sustituir a los médicos, dando información de baja calidad y los comentarios nefahovi, empeoran la situación. Acciones poco profesionales crean excitación y causan graves daños a la sociedad. 

*Queridos políticos! Métanse en tus asuntos! Recuerden que su expresión diletante no puede destruir una vida humana! Usando el tema de la salud de su propia gente de la politica es al menos inmoral*! 

Queridos compatriotas!
Para la definición de medidas de prevención y tratamiento, consulte sólo a los especialistas. Recuerde de su médico para el tratamiento oportuno depende de la seguridad, la salud y la vida que usted y su familia. Sólo la unión de la paciente y el médico es la clave de la victoria sobre la enfermedad! 

Servicio de Prensa del Ministerio de Salud para vult Presidente A. Información de Musa


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Larrylee (13 Nov 2009)

Recuento al dia 12.
1252.000 afectados, 239 muertos desde el 29 de octubre.

Kyiv Post. Independence. Community. Trust - Nation - UPDATE: 26 more flu-related deaths on Nov. 12


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## lemmings (13 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> La vacuna spray y todas, creo. Las vacunas en teoría llevan un virus atenuado, se trata de inyectárselo a un paciente sano para que su sistema inmune fabrique defensas de forma efectiva y antes de que lo ataque el virus "fuerte".




Un amigo mio hace unos años se vacunó de la gripe estacional de casualidad (ni era grupo de riesgo ni nada, y se encontraba perfectamente), y al dia siguiente tenía un gripazo de 3 pares de c**s; según le dijo la novia (enfermera e "inductora" de la vacunación) eso pasaba a veces, si te pilla con las defensas bajas.

Así que la situación para los inmunodeprimidos sí que es delicada; eso sí, no creo que sea peor que con la de la gripe normal.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Nov 2009)

Hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas con la gripe A:

-Causa menos muertos que la gripe de todos los años
-Aun asi quieren poner la vacuna

Si realmente hubiesen querido acojonar hubiesen utilizado la gripe normal con unos 500.000 muertos a nivel mundial. Mas de 1000 muertos diarios en el mundo... imaginad que titulares, eso hubiese acojonado mucho mas y se hubiese puesto la vacuna todo el mundo (y al que no lo hubiese echo le habrian lapidado por "poner en peligro al resto")

Quieren vacunar pese a que posiblemente vaya a haber menos muertos... ¿por que?
Supongo que podran decir luego que gracias a la vacunacion se ha evitado una pandemia terrible y que es necesario vacunar todos los años.

En el estudio de mercado que os comente, se interesaban mucho por el perfil de la persona que se vacunaba de gripe. Creo que ahi puede estar la clave, en ese perfil y en como extender ese perfil al resto de la poblacion y forrarse mas con la vacuna de la gripe todos los años.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas con la gripe A:
> 
> -Causa menos muertos que la gripe de todos los años
> -Aun asi quieren poner la vacuna
> ...



El fallo de esa hipótesis, es que de hacerlo habrían quedado ellos mismo en evidencia al compararse las cifras de años anteriores. La gente les diría ¿Y ahora nos venís con eso después de tantos muertos con silencio informativo total?


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> El fallo de esa hipótesis, es que de hacerlo habrían quedado ellos mismo en evidencia al compararse las cifras de años anteriores. La gente les diría ¿Y ahora nos venís con eso después de tantos muertos con silencio informativo total?



Precisamente la idea seria compararla con otros años y asi poder decir que gracias a la vacuna solo han muerto a nivel mundial 30.000 personas (es un numero al azar) frente a las 500.000 personas de otros años. 
Luego la vacuna ha sido un exito que hay que repetir todos los años... En evidencia ya han quedado porque la gripe A es menos mortal que las de otros años.

Si quisiesen matar con la vacuna, habrian elegido la gripe normal y haber causado mucho mas miedo y por tanto la gente se hubiese vacunado mas facilmente. Te repito el titular facil y lo acojonante que suena si hubiesen elegido la gripe normal: HOY HAN MUERTO 1200 PERSONAS DE LA PELIGROSA GRIPE MUTANTE DE ESTE AÑO!!! 
Se habria vacunado asi TODO el mundo...


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Precisamente la idea seria compararla con otros años y asi poder decir que gracias a la vacuna solo han muerto a nivel mundial 30.000 personas (es un numero al azar) frente a las 500.000 personas de otros años.
> Luego la vacuna ha sido un exito que hay que repetir todos los años... En evidencia ya han quedado porque la gripe A es menos mortal que las de otros años.
> 
> Si quisiesen matar con la vacuna, habrian elegido la gripe normal y haber causado mucho mas miedo y por tanto la gente se hubiese vacunado mas facilmente. Te repito el titular facil y lo acojonante que suena si hubiesen elegido la gripe normal: HOY HAN MUERTO 1200 PERSONAS DE LA PELIGROSA GRIPE MUTANTE DE ESTE AÑO!!!
> Se habria vacunado asi TODO el mundo...




La gente les diría: "o sea, que con la vacuna estacional de todos los años no os funcionaba ¿y ahora que nos vacunáis para una gripe distinta, nos salva de la otra? ¿que nos inmunizan por casualidad?

Además, si se ponen ahora a hablar de la gripe estacional, la gente les diría que que pasa con algo tan grave de lo que no se habla nunca ¿y ahora de repente sí?

Además, no digo que nos quieran matar con la vacuna, digo que nos quieren reventar el sistema inmune. Después de la pifia de primeros de año denunciada por Jane Bürgermeister, no pueden permitirse el lujo de volver a infectar unas vacunas (en los países de Europa Occidental) y que se les vea el plumero ¿solución? masacrarnos a adyuvantes y dejarnos proclives a palmar de lo que sea, es cómo convertirnos en enfermos de SIDA.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Si le seguís dando vueltas a este tema lo vais a pasar de rosca. Ya no hay noticias relevantes.

Por lo que a mi respecta doy el caso por cerrado. El misterio - si es que tenía alguno - estaba claro: nos gobiernan hombres de negocios sin escrúpulos tanto aquí como en Ucrania.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *La gente les diría*: "o sea, que con la vacuna estacional de todos los años no os funcionaba ¿y ahora que nos vacunáis para una gripe distinta, nos salva de la otra? ¿que nos inmunizan por casualidad?



La gente dira lo que digan los medios. Si los medios dicen que la vacuna ha salvado a la humanidad de una pandemia, la gente lo creera y se vacunara todos los años.

No entiendo porque buscar nuevas formas de acabar con la poblacion sobrante teniendo a mano las dos mas faciles: Guerra y Hambre.

No interesa matar poblacion si va a haber una guerra tarde o temprano por los recursos energeticos del planeta. Hay un conflicto, por ahora latente, entre EEUU-EU-Israel frente a Rusia-China. El que controle los recursos energeticos podra dejar morir de hambre facilmente al contrario.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La gente dira lo que digan los medios. Si los medios dicen que la vacuna ha salvado a la humanidad de una pandemia, la gente lo creera y se vacunara todos los años.
> 
> No entiendo porque buscar nuevas formas de acabar con la poblacion sobrante teniendo a mano las dos mas faciles: Guerra y Hambre.
> 
> No interesa matar poblacion si va a haber una guerra tarde o temprano por los recursos energeticos del planeta. Hay un conflicto, por ahora latente, entre EEUU-EU-Israel frente a Rusia-China. El que controle los recursos energeticos podra dejar morir de hambre facilmente al contrario.



La respuesta es sencilla, la guerra destruye las infraestructuras y el hambre provoca revueltas dificilmente controlables.

Según tengo entendido yo por los indicios disponibles, parece ser que vamos a pasar por un periodo de catástrofes climáticas tremendas y por muy largo tiempo. Si hay demasiada población (ésto es algo que añadir a la simple necesidad eugenésica de regulación de población) sería todavía más insostenible la situación.

Si quieres leerlo: *La atmósfera degenera: ¿Extinción de las especies?*


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si le seguís dando vueltas a este tema lo vais a pasar de rosca. Ya no hay noticias relevantes.
> 
> Por lo que a mi respecta doy el caso por cerrado. El misterio - si es que tenía alguno - estaba claro: *nos gobiernan hombres de negocios sin escrúpulos* tanto aquí como en Ucrania.



Pues eso... no dudo que hagan reuniones secretas para ver como pueden mantener su estatus quo y que lineas geopoliticas les conviene sus intereses.

Personalmente creo que todo el rollo CB y conspiranoico pasado de rosca tiene un componente semi-religioso de el BIEN contra el MAL, en el que una malvada elite tiene un plan maestro para acabar con la humanidad. A esta elite se le atribuyen poderes casi divinos como la omnipotencia y la omnisciencia. 
En este esquema cualquier cosa que ocurra es susceptible de integrarse en ese malefico plan. En el caso de la gripe A se pasa de lo que claramente es un intento de la farmaindustria de sacar pasta en medio de la crisis, a ser parte de un plan para acabar con la humanidad.
No digo que no pueda ser cierto, pero al igual que con la religion, soy agnostico respecto a este tema.

Por mi parte, tambien doy por terminado el tema mientras no haya noticias relevantes


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pues eso... no dudo que hagan reuniones secretas para ver como pueden mantener su estatus quo y que lineas geopoliticas les conviene sus intereses.
> 
> Personalmente creo que todo el rollo CB y conspiranoico pasado de rosca tiene un componente semi-religioso de el BIEN contra el MAL, en el que una malvada elite tiene un plan maestro para acabar con la humanidad. A esta elite se le atribuyen poderes casi divinos como la omnipotencia y la omnisciencia.
> En este esquema cualquier cosa que ocurra es susceptible de integrarse en ese malefico plan. En el caso de la gripe A se pasa de lo que claramente es un intento de la farmaindustria de sacar pasta en medio de la crisis, a ser parte de un plan para acabar con la humanidad.
> ...



Puedes pensar cómo quieras, eres libre, pero en tanto a que esté terminado el tema y que ya no hay noticias relevantes... en fin, que yo sepa la cifra de afectados sigue subiendo, ahora *en Grecia declaran epidemia*, *la ministra francesa de sanidad se pincha delante de las cámaras* para inducir a la población, el día *16 próximo se celebra el Festival de Eurovisión en Kiev* con todo ésto por medio y estamos a la espera de ver que va a pasar, la ministra de sanidad polaca denunciando las irregularidades con las vacunas... no hay noticias, tema cerrado, no pasa nada jiji jaja. Pues vete hombre, si para ti ya no hay tema, no sé para que entras, no pierdas tu tiempo, eso si, libre eres de hacer lo que te plazca.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT4gMviCP4g&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT4gMviCP4g&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

)

No vais a poder dejar el hilo.

Ahora empieza lo "bueno" , el lunes comienza la campaña de vacunacion en nuestro pais.

Acabo de alucinar, mi compañero de trabajo, con el que nunca he hablado de este tema de la gripe, pero que sabe que tengo cierto interes sobre ello, me acaba de decir:

"Ostia, te has enterado que en Cataluña ya no hay casos de gripe estacional? todas las gripes son gripe A"

En resumen le he dicho que es una bola, que si se resfria y da parte de ello como que se encuentra mal, le contabilizaran como que ha pillado la gripe A.

Sin duda, los que hemos seguido este hilo, vamos a alucinar por un tubo con lo que se va a escuchar en nuestro entorno durante los proximos dias.

:8:


----------



## Dabicito (13 Nov 2009)

me parece que estáis delirando con este hilo. El simple desarrollo económico servirá de control demográfico en los países donde no lo hay. En cuanto se quiera y con los mecanismos de control (ideología individualista, preservativo, aborto, etc.) en una sola generación ya se reduce población.


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Dabicito dijo:


> me parece que estáis delirando con este hilo. El simple desarrollo económico servirá de control demográfico en los países donde no lo hay. En cuanto se quiera y con los mecanismos de control (ideología individualista, preservativo, aborto, etc.) en una sola generación ya se reduce población.



Iep, no se si seras tu el que delira amigo, aqui se habla de la gripe cerda.

Algunos dicen que servira como mecanismo para reducir la poblacion ienso:
Otros como golpe de estado ienso:
Otros para sacar dinero publico y regalarselo a las farmaceuticas ienso:
Otros que opinan como tu ienso:

O como dice el "Juguete": los gobierno se preocupan por la salud de sus ciudadanos 

En fin, opiniones de cada uno, los delirios vienen con la fiebre, eso es lo unico que tendria que ver con la gripe.



PD: O a lo mejor simplemente te has equivocado de hilo


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> )
> 
> No vais a poder dejar el hilo.
> 
> ...



¿Que nos jugamos a que al poco de empezar las vacunaciones se multiplican los casos cómo hongos? también tendremos que estar atentos a las personas que sufran efectos negativos al vacunarse, porque con esos niveles de adyuvantes van a caer cómo pajaritos. Pobre gente.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Que nos jugamos a que al poco de empezar las vacunaciones se multiplican los casos cómo hongos?



Ahora empieza la fiesta de verdad, la epidemia auténtica de envenenamientos de una magnitud nunca vista desde 1918. 

Quienes gobiernan hoy en Occidente son los descendientes mas o menos directos de quienes gobernaban entonces. Tienen la historia y la estratagema de despoblación bien sabida, está en el "manual de emergencia" de la familia pasado de generación en generación y ha llegado la hora de volver a ponerla en práctica.

Pero entramos en el contexto del hilo principal de la GRIPE PORCINA.


----------



## Dabicito (13 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Iep, no se si seras tu el que delira amigo, aqui se habla de la gripe cerda.
> 
> Algunos dicen que servira como mecanismo para reducir la poblacion ienso:
> Otros como golpe de estado ienso:
> ...



A ver, yo pienso que hay negocio detrás (y lo piensa mucha gente de la calle). Pero otra cosa es decir que se inventan una vacuna para reducir población, me parece tan ingenuo como un cómic de Batman.


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Ya te digo, para que me hiciera ese comentario. Es decir, en Cataluña la gripe A "ha desplazado" la gripe estacional!!!

Eso tiene que haberlo leido en un medio desinformativo por huevos o en algun mail masivo de esos con powerpoints adjuntados.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Dabicito dijo:


> Pero otra cosa es decir que se inventan una vacuna para reducir población, me parece tan ingenuo como un cómic de Batman.



¿Te suena de algo la "gripe española"?



willbeend dijo:


> Ya te digo, para que me hiciera ese comentario. Es decir, en Cataluña la gripe A "ha desplazado" la gripe estacional!!!
> 
> Eso tiene que haberlo leido en un medio desinformativo por huevos o en algun mail masivo de esos con powerpoints adjuntados.



Algo así como "la chirla ha desplazado a la almeja". Fantazoología para cerebros lobotomizados.


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Dabicito dijo:


> A ver, yo pienso que hay negocio detrás (y lo piensa mucha gente de la calle). Pero otra cosa es decir que se inventan una vacuna para reducir población, me parece tan ingenuo como un cómic de Batman.



Tambien te pareceria ingenuo, que nuestros queridos gobernantes, provoquen una guerra civil en un pais europeo para facilitar la importacion de la droga a europa?


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Te suena de algo la "gripe española"?
> 
> 
> 
> Algo así como "la chirla ha desplazado a la almeja". Fantazoología para cerebros lobotomizados.



Ei, que el tio es un ingeniero, pero obviamente, de estos temas pues sabe como la mayoria de los humanos. Es decir, que esto se lo va a tragar la poblacion como se tragan que la cipoteca les hace ser ricos y hombres de bien!

Cuando le he escuchado diciendolo, como un comentario mas, con total inocencia... joder Putin, se lo va a tragar todo Cristo como metan presion nuestros medios.

Joder, la ola de mierda esta cada vez mas cerca.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Iep, no se si seras tu el que delira amigo, aqui se habla de la gripe cerda.
> 
> Algunos dicen que servira como mecanismo para reducir la poblacion ienso:
> Otros como golpe de estado ienso:
> ...



Te falta una opcion: los gobierno se preocupan por la salud de sus ciudadanos :XX:

Oraculo, las noticias que dices son mas de lo mismo, basicamente: crear miedo para justificar la compra de vacunas o, en el caso de la ministra de sanidad polaca que tiene que justificar que no va a soltar pasta a las farmaceuticas.
En cuanto a Ucrania, que es de lo que trata el hilo, no hay noticias nuevas (que suben los infectados no es noticia: mientras dure la temporada de gripe seguiran subiendo). Creo que ha quedado claro que alli ademas de para sacar pasta lo estan utilizando con motivos politicos.

Yo creo mas bien en otras conspiraciones con fines economicos o geoestrategicos como el que comento en este post que nadie lee :´(
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/134066-islamofobia-y-geopolitica.html


----------



## Dabicito (13 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Tambien te pareceria ingenuo, que nuestros queridos gobernantes, provoquen una guerra civil en un pais europeo para facilitar la importacion de la droga a europa?



Una cosa es el negocio de las armas, los negocios asociados a la colonización y a la guerra en esas colonias (cosas que se saben, que son dominio público), y otra cosa es expandir una enfermedad mortal entre tu propia población (cosas que se dicen solo en foros de este tipo). Sería absurdo colapsar el sistema sanitario y generar una posible revuelta social en tu propio país, los ricos ya estarían montando un bunker para defenderse. Porque eso se sabría, habría fugas informativas por todos lados, mucha gente de los laboratorios, las multinacionales y de la oligarquía financieran denunciarían el tema rápidamente (no todos son malos con colmillos blancos).


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Dabicito dijo:


> otra cosa es expandir una enfermedad mortal entre tu propia población (cosas que se dicen solo en foros de este tipo).



No has entendido nada. No se habla de difundir una enfermedad contagiosa y mortal (lo cual es ciencia ficción), se habla de una campaña mundial de vacunación debilitante e incluso mortal, como la de 1918.... hay precedente!


----------



## Dabicito (13 Nov 2009)

¿precedente de qué?, ¿de que la epidemia de 1918 fue intencionada?, ¿y también la peste de 1348?, dame pruebas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Dabicito dijo:


> ¿precedente de qué?, ¿de que la epidemia de 1918 fue intencionada?, ¿y también la peste de 1348?, dame pruebas.



De 1348 no queda nadie vivo para contarlo, pero de 1918 sí. De modo que vayamos por partes.... empecemos con la historia reciente de la mayor "peste" causada por la mayor campaña mundial de vacunación.

Te vas a poner las botas porque tengo un hilo entero al respecto. Testimonio y reflexiones en primera persona de una doctora norteamericana que vivió la "gripe española" y sus circunstancias:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/110045-la-burbuja-de-pandemias.html


----------



## Kirot (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> De 1348 no queda nadie vivo para contarlo, pero de 1918 sí. De modo que vayamos por partes.... empecemos con la historia reciente de la mayor "peste" causada por la mayor campaña mundial de vacunación.
> 
> Te vas a poner las botas porque tengo un hilo entero al respecto. Testimonio y reflexiones en primera persona de una doctora norteamericana que vivió la "gripe española" y sus circunstancias:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/110045-la-burbuja-de-pandemias.html



En serio crees que con esta vacunación masiva vamos a estar bien jodidos? 
Como crees que sera el proceso? Tus predicciones?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te falta una opcion: los gobierno se preocupan por la salud de sus ciudadanos :XX:
> 
> Oraculo, las noticias que dices son mas de lo mismo, basicamente: crear miedo para justificar la compra de vacunas o, en el caso de la ministra de sanidad polaca que tiene que justificar que no va a soltar pasta a las farmaceuticas.
> En cuanto a Ucrania, que es de lo que trata el hilo, no hay noticias nuevas (que suben los infectados no es noticia: mientras dure la temporada de gripe seguiran subiendo). Creo que ha quedado claro que alli ademas de para sacar pasta lo estan utilizando con motivos politicos.
> ...



Las noticias son aquellas que alcanzamos a encontrar estos días, ya vendrán otras cuando surjan.

La ministra polaca está comportándose de una forma loable y para que diga yo ésto de un político... ya tiene que tirarse al río.

Que hayan conspiraciones por otras razones no impide que las hay por las expuestas.

Para ti habrá quedado claro que lo hacen para sacar pasta, para otros muchos no. Cada cual...

No he visto tu hilo, cuando pueda lo visito a ver que dices.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Dabicito dijo:


> Una cosa es el negocio de las armas, los negocios asociados a la colonización y a la guerra en esas colonias (cosas que se saben, que son dominio público), y otra cosa es expandir una enfermedad mortal entre tu propia población (cosas que se dicen solo en foros de este tipo). Sería absurdo colapsar el sistema sanitario y generar una posible revuelta social en tu propio país, los ricos ya estarían montando un bunker para defenderse. Porque eso se sabría, habría fugas informativas por todos lados, mucha gente de los laboratorios, las multinacionales y de la oligarquía financieran denunciarían el tema rápidamente (no todos son malos con colmillos blancos).



Eso depende de que pretendas conseguir. Yo tengo en mente una teoría: se pretende crear revueltas en muchas naciones para que las masas terminen destruyendo por si mismas todo el entramado social y legal, así cuando las leyes y Constituciones caigan junto con las estructuras de los Estados, se podrá imponer sin trabas un nuevo orden mundial. Los autores serían las principales corporaciones y sus dueños. ¿De película? sí, valdría cómo argumento para hacer una, pero no sería la primera vez que la ficción termina rebasada por la realidad.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> En serio crees que con esta vacunación masiva vamos a estar bien jodidos?
> Como crees que sera el proceso? Tus predicciones?



Igual que en 1928. Un círculo vicioso como sigue:

1. amenaza de virus,
2. propuesta de vacunación como única prevención (estamos aqui)
3. vacunación masiva,
4. muertes por vacunas se cargan a cuenta del virus,
5. muertes "demuestran" la gravedad del virus,
6. volver a => 2 y repetir


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> De 1348 no queda nadie vivo para contarlo, pero de 1918 sí. De modo que vayamos por partes.... empecemos con la historia reciente de la mayor "peste" causada por la mayor campaña mundial de vacunación.
> 
> Te vas a poner las botas porque tengo un hilo entero al respecto. Testimonio y reflexiones en primera persona de una doctora norteamericana que vivió la "gripe española" y sus circunstancias:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/110045-la-burbuja-de-pandemias.html



Quería añadir, que para casos cómo el de la peste, existe una agente transmisor, que son las pulgas. Cómo nos informabas mensajes antes, un estado de insalubridad y roña acumulada es el escenario ideal para la proliferación de enfermedades y de animales indeseables, cómo las ratas. Éstas son, mejor, pueden (junto con otros roedores) ser portadoras de las bacterias de la peste, _*Yersinia pestis*_ y cómo las pulgas también habitan en ellas, terminan pasando la enfermedad a las personas al picarles, por eso se produjo la epidemia de 1348 de *peste negra*.


----------



## Lladó (13 Nov 2009)

*Datos oficiales a día 13/11/2009:*
Enfermos: 1.308.911
Hospitalizados: 69.691 (35.454 ya dados de alta)
Fallecidos: 265
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Por cierto, la noticia que os puse ayer sobre que 22 pacientes no habían muerto por pulmonía sino por el virus "distress syntoma", altamente contagioso y con un 100% de mortalidad ya ha salido incluso en el Kyiv Post:

http://www.kyivpost.com/news/nation/detail/52731/

Lo "bueno" de los virus con un 100% de mortalidad es que lo tienen mucho más difícil para propagarse precisamente debido a su virulencia, en general los pacientes mueren antes de que puedan contagiar a otras personas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Éstas son, mejor, pueden (junto con otros roedores) ser portadoras de las bacterias de la peste, _*Yersinia pestis*_ y cómo las pulgas también habitan en ellas, terminan pasando la enfermedad a las personas al picarles, por eso se produjo la epidemia de 1348 de *peste negra*.



Muy bien, no discuto.

Lo que me preocupa es el replay de 1918. De la "gripe española" no fueron culpables pulgas ni roedores, y de la "gripe nueva" como ya se llama tampoco. Será otra pandemia iatrogénica causada por las mismas "autoridades" médicas. Estamos a las puertas, la nueva y peligrosa vacuna se está inyectando ya...


----------



## Dabicito (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> De 1348 no queda nadie vivo para contarlo, pero de 1918 sí. De modo que vayamos por partes.... empecemos con la historia reciente de la mayor "peste" causada por la mayor campaña mundial de vacunación.
> 
> Te vas a poner las botas porque tengo un hilo entero al respecto. Testimonio y reflexiones en primera persona de una doctora norteamericana que vivió la "gripe española" y sus circunstancias:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/110045-la-burbuja-de-pandemias.html



tú no puedes decir que hace 100 años una pandemia fue causada por H o por B porque eso es indemostrable. Son ganas de desinformar. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que las enfermedades contagiosas y las crisis de subsistencia estaban a la orden del día. Antiguamente cada 10-20 años había epidemias de gripes de todo tipo, cólera, viruela, peste, etc., que diezmaban a la población y ocasionaban desajustes socioeconómicos de todo tipo (emigraciones, cambios de sistema productivo, abandono de tierras, aumento de la mortalidad infantil, retraso en la edad de matrimonio, etc.etc. etc) 

Eso ha sido la norma general durante el 99.99% de nuestra historia, justamente hasta hace 50 años, y justamente por las técnicas de higiene antiséptica y las vacunas contra la mortalidad infantil. Comparto contigo que las vacunas son un negocio, que se ha hecho un uso y abuso de ellas, pero sitúate tú en la época de tus abuelos cuando se les morían 3 o 4 hijos de sarampion, rubeola, tifus, tétanos o lo que fuera... ¡anda ya!


----------



## tomasjos (13 Nov 2009)

¿Y cual sería el objetivo final, Putin? ¿Simplemente forrar a las industrias farmacéuticas? ¿Asustarnos para hacernos más manipulables? ¿Todo a la vez?


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (13 Nov 2009)

tomasjos dijo:


> ¿Y cual sería el objetivo final, Putin? ¿Simplemente forrar a las industrias farmacéuticas? ¿Asustarnos para hacernos más manipulables? ¿Todo a la vez?









¿EUGENESIA Y ADEMAS FORRARSE?


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Igual que en 1928. Un círculo vicioso como sigue:
> 
> 1. amenaza de virus,
> 2. propuesta de vacunación como única prevención (estamos aqui)
> ...



Yo creo que ese guion hoy en dia ya no funciona. No estamos en 1918, hoy en dia la informacion fluye muy distinto que entonces, miranos aqui compartiendo informacion casi a tiempo real sobre lo que ocurre a mas de 4000 km de distancia.
Ese esquema solo podria seguirse si consiguiesen que la vacuna fuese obligatoria para todo el mundo y -creo y espero- que no lo van a conseguir. Si se demuestra que muere mas la gente vacunada que la que no se ha vacunado el lio para los gobiernos y la industria farmaceutica seria terrible.

Yo cambiaria los puntos 4 y 5 de ese guion:

4. menor numero de muertos que otros años (por la menor virulencia de la gripe A)
5. el menor numero de muertes "demuestran" la eficacia de la vacuna


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

Dabicito dijo:


> tú no puedes decir que hace 100 años una pandemia fue causada por H o por B porque eso es indemostrable.



Si de verdad crees eso... entonces qué hay de la otra epidemia que tu decías qun mas antigua? la de 1300 y pico? Crees que lo que realmente ocurrió entonces sí se puede saber? 

No eres un mar de contradicciones, eres un charquito.

Respecto a la epidemia de 1918 yo no digo nada porque no lo viví, sin embargo doy crédito a quienes sí la vivieron y se tomaron el tiempo y la molestia de relatar los hechos tal y como los vieron.

Lo que no es demostrable es que se tratase de un virus, lo que sí es demostrable es que copincidió en el tiempo y en el espacio con la mayor campaña de vacunación de la historia de la humanidad y que los muertos habían recibido por lo menos una vacuna, aunque la mayoría recibió más. Estos datos están al alcance de cualquiera.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Swine Flu Expose by Eleanora I. McBean, Ph.D., N.D. (one document)
> 
> *YO FUI TESTIGA PRESENCIAL DE LA EPIDEMIA GRIPAL DE 1918*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

Por lo pronto tenemos tres noticias mas de Ucrania :

- Nuestro estimado Yushchenko ha vetado una ley que impedia el aumento de precio de los medicamentos, cuestion bastante logica (que se disparasen los precios) si pensamos que el panico generado por la pandemia hizo que todo dios se lanzara a comprar Tamiflu, mascaras gasas, antibioticos, etc.
Por lo tanto => han puesto por delante el negocio de las farma.
àÝÅÎËÏ ×ÅÔÉÒÏ×ÁÌ ÚÁÐÒÅÔ ÐÏ×ÙÛÁÔØ ÃÅÎÙ ÎÁ ÌÅËÁÒÓÔ×Á | îÏ×ÏÓÔÉ. îÏ×ÏÓÔÉ ÄÎÑ ÎÁ ÓÁÊÔÅ ðÏÄÒÏÂÎÏÓÔÉ.

- Han cerrado el unico laboratorio privado en Kiev (Eurolab), que se dedicaba al analisis de H1N1, virus, bacterias y demas yerbas, y que estos dias habia analizado gratuitamente cientos de muestras. Con lo cual ahora solo nos quedara la version oficial de la historia.
÷ ëÉÅ×Å ÚÁËÒÙÌÉ ÌÁÂÏÒÁÔÏÒÉÀ ÄÉÁÇÎÏÓÔÉËÉ "Ó×ÉÎÏÇÏ" ÇÒÉÐÐÁ | îÏ×ÏÓÔÉ. îÏ×ÏÓÔÉ ÄÎÑ ÎÁ ÓÁÊÔÅ ðÏÄÒÏÂÎÏÓÔÉ.

- Se ha aprobado el plan de vacunacion nacional, ignoro si es de importancia para el tema de la gripe porque no he podido dar con la legislacion, pero se ha destinado una autentica fortuna al plan. Les recuerdo que en EEUU se modifico en estos dias el listado de vacunas obligatorias para los estudiantes de todos los ciclos, incluido parbulos, para incluir la vacuna de la gripe AH1N1.
àÝÅÎËÏ ÐÏÄÐÉÓÁÌ ÇÏÓÐÒÏÇÒÁÍÍÕ ÉÍÍÕÎÏÐÒÏÆÉÌÁËÔÉËÉ | îÏ×ÏÓÔÉ. îÏ×ÏÓÔÉ ÄÎÑ ÎÁ ÓÁÊÔÅ ðÏÄÒÏÂÎÏÓÔÉ.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Muy bien, no discuto.
> 
> Lo que me preocupa es el replay de 1918. De la "gripe española" no fueron culpables pulgas ni roedores, y de la "gripe nueva" como ya se llama tampoco. Será otra pandemia iatrogénica causada por las mismas "autoridades" médicas. Estamos a las puertas, la nueva y peligrosa vacuna se está inyectando ya...



Completamente cierto. Son otro tipo de "ratas" las que "portan" la epidemia y otro tipo de "pulgas" las que las inoculan, porque cómo bien dices, la causa más plausible es la iatrogénica, aunque cabría añadir que los "inoculadores" finales eran en casi su totalidad ignorantes del mal que causaban.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (13 Nov 2009)

tomasjos dijo:


> ¿Y cual sería el objetivo final, Putin? ¿Simplemente forrar a las industrias farmacéuticas? ¿Asustarnos para hacernos más manipulables? ¿Todo a la vez?



Las dos guerras mundiales fueron eugenésicas, como lo demuestra el que las familias que hoy gobinernan (p.ej. los Bush) colaboraban con ambos bandos. Se trataba de reducir el excedente. Cito a un conforero:



EcceHomo dijo:


> En realidad, nada nuevo bajo el sol. Esto mismo ya pasó en 1929 (excedente de producción que no se podía colocar por falta de consumidores) y se solucionó a base de una guerra que se llevó por delante a la mitad de Europa. Tras la guerra vino la reconstrucción y un "período dorado" que empezó a terminar en la década de los 70 y que culmina ahora en una orgía de sobreproducción que no va a haber Dios que la absorba.
> 
> No creo que haya ningún cambio de modelo, y lamento ser tan cínico al respecto, porque es necesario. No, creo que actuaremos por patrones ya conocidos, y montaremos alguna guerra en la que poder terminar con todo ese excedente laboral.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gliese (13 Nov 2009)

Perdonen el off topic, pero alguien sabe como cambiar el texto que aparece en los enlaces para que se pueda entender ?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Perdonen el off topic, pero alguien sabe como cambiar el texto que aparece en los enlaces para que se pueda entender ?



Lo pasas primero por el *Traductor de Google* luego editas el mensaje y pones el título de la noticia, le das a ENLACE y pegas la dirección. Mejor si pones la del traductor copiándola de la barra de direcciones del explorador.


----------



## willbeend (13 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo creo que ese guion hoy en dia ya no funciona. No estamos en 1918, hoy en dia la informacion fluye muy distinto que entonces, miranos aqui compartiendo informacion casi a tiempo real sobre lo que ocurre a mas de 4000 km de distancia.
> Ese esquema solo podria seguirse si consiguiesen que la vacuna fuese obligatoria para todo el mundo y -creo y espero- que no lo van a conseguir. Si se demuestra que muere mas la gente vacunada que la que no se ha vacunado el lio para los gobiernos y la industria farmaceutica seria terrible.
> 
> Yo cambiaria los puntos 4 y 5 de ese guion:
> ...



Yo veo muy factible que la obliguen.

Hoy lo he visto mas claro que nunca, cuando mi compañero de trabajo. Ingeniero en telecomunicaciones + Ingeniero en Electronica se ha tragado de golpe la noticia de que en nuestro pais, ya no hay casos de gripe estacional, que ahora todos los casos son de gripe A.

Y lo digo respecto a la obligacion, porque hemos comentado un rato el asunto y me comentaba que suponia que la vacuna seria obligatoria para los grupos de riesgo, como por ejemplo profesores de escuela, ya que de no vacunarse, podrian contagiar la gripea mucha gente a la vez (a todos los niños de la clase). Si se justifica la obligatoriedad para una sola persona, se justifica para cualquier persona. 

Quien te dice que si todos los borregos se van a poner la vacuna, no le van a señalar con el dedo al que no se ha vacunado porque puede contagiar a cualquier otro?. No entrara en razonamiento que el ya este vacunado por tanto libre de peligro, porque nos van a meter la bola que la vacuna ayuda mucho pero no puede ser 100% efectiva, y la gente se tragara eso.

No veo descabellado el tema de poner el chip a quien haya pasado la vacuna y la gente lo encontrara justificado. El que no lleve chip no podra ir a trabajar, no podra salir a la calle, encima es posible que hasta le multen hasta que no se vacune. Y dios nos libre de que nos concentren a los que nos neguemos, porque ahi si que nos envenenan como muestra de que no vacunarnos, nos ha costado la vida.

Ya nos han metido la bola del terrorismo continuamente y nos lo hemos tragado todo, nos han propuesto incontables veces si renunciariamos a algo de libertad por obtener algo de seguridad y la gente estaba de acuerdo en esa renuncia.

NO CONOCEMOS EL VALOR DE LA LIBERTAD POR QUE NUNCA HEMOS TENIDO QUE LUCHAR POR ELLA.

Y nos estara bien merecido. Lastima que tambien pagaran justos por pecadores.

Como dijo Benjamin Franklin hace 300 años, "Quienes pueden renunciar a su libertad esencial para obtener una pequeña seguridad temporal no merecen ni libertad ni seguridad." 

Y estos, somos nosotros señores, es nuestra generacion y las colindantes.

Que es una libertad esencial si no lo es negarte a que invadan tu cuerpo en contra de tu voluntad. Eso es mas similar a una violacion!

PD: Para los que no lo conozcan, echenle 3 minutos a las citas de Franklin en este enlace, vale la pena para los tiempos que corren.
http://es.wikiquote.org/wiki/Benjamin_Franklin


----------



## Heras (13 Nov 2009)

La campaña solidaria con la Vacuna a comenzado... el lunes a vacunarse todos:XX::XX::XX::XX:
Francia empieza a vacunar sin detectar efectos adversos graves | elmundo.es salud


----------



## levante (13 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Quería añadir, que para casos cómo el de la peste, existe una agente transmisor, que son las pulgas. Cómo nos informabas mensajes antes, un estado de insalubridad y roña acumulada es el escenario ideal para la proliferación de enfermedades y de animales indeseables, cómo las ratas. Éstas son, mejor, pueden (junto con otros roedores) ser portadoras de las bacterias de la peste, _*Yersinia pestis*_ y cómo las pulgas también habitan en ellas, terminan pasando la enfermedad a las personas al picarles, por eso se produjo la epidemia de 1348 de *peste negra*.



La verdad es que no se sabe ni qué era la Peste Negra ni qué la causó: solo hay especulaciones de las cuales la que tu apuntas es la más razonable pero nada más. Ni hay datos fiables ni analíticas ni muestras, como es lógico


----------



## levante (13 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> no habían muerto por pulmonía sino por el virus "distress syntoma"



No existe ese virus, supongo que es una mala traducción de Síndrome de distrés respiratorio, aunque eso se da en prematuros y no en adultos.


Wikipedia dijo:


> Los pulmones inmaduros no producen suficiente cantidad de surfactante -una sustancia similar a un detergente que reviste los pequeños sacos áereos (alveolos) de los pulmones y que permiten que estos se abran y se cierren. Si estos diminutos sacos no se abren con facilidad, los pulmones no pueden llenarse de aire y hacer llegar el oxígeno necesario al torrente sanguíneo.


----------



## jgl (13 Nov 2009)

me autocito:

"Bueno... lo de Baxter era estacional+aviar.

En Crimea no hace mucho hubo un brote aviar en aves.

Y en Egipto desde el verano hay brotes de aviar, creo que llevaban 27 muertes, la mayoría niños.

Quién sabe... "

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Última edición por jgl; 12-nov-2009 a las 19:08 




Pútin hechale un vistazo a esto

Llevo desde el verano con una corazonada.

*Quereis saber a qué se han dedicado nuestros amigos de la OMS y compañía durante este año? *
Mientras nos acojonan con una mierda de gripe. Solo es una cortina de humo muy rentable.

*MIRAR EN ESPECIAL LOS ENLACES DE LA SEGUNDA PÁGINA:*


12-13 February 2009, Geneva


*The 5th WHO Meeting on Evaluation of Pandemic Influenza Prototype Vaccines in Clinical Trials, *

(1) WHO | The 5th WHO Meeting on Evaluation of Pandemic Influenza Prototype Vaccines in Clinical Trials, 12-13 February 2009, Geneva

(2) WHO | The 5th WHO Meeting on Evaluation of Pandemic Influenza Prototype Vaccines in Clinical Trials, 12-13 February 2009, Geneva



febrero 2009

http://www.who.int/csr/disease/avian_influenza/guidelines/200902_H5VaccineVirusUpdate.pdf


25-08-09 

*Tables on the Clinical trials of pandemic influenza prototype vaccines* WHO | Tables on the Clinical trials of pandemic influenza prototype vaccines

(CLICAR EN EL ENLACE QUE ENCONTRARÉIS EN LA PÁGINA): Download table [xls 206kb] 


septiembre 2009

*Antigenic and genetic characteristics of influenza A(H5N1) viruses and candidate vaccine viruses developed for potential use in human vaccines*.

http://www.who.int/csr/disease/influenza/200909_H5VaccineVirusUpdate.pdf



*La OMS continúa con la creación y fabricación de vacunas para una "PANDEMIA DE GRIPE AVIAR", CON LA COLABORACIÓN DE IFPMA (BAXTER entre ellos, por supuesto)*

TENDREMOS PANDEMIAS Y VACUNAS A SACO. 


PD. lo he clasificado por fechas pero las vacunas las encontré por un enlace escrito en el excel.


----------



## ideograma (13 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Pútin hechale un vistazo a esto
> 
> Llevo desde el verano con una corazonada.
> 
> ...



¿Podrías hacer un resumen? Es ya tarde y...


----------



## Dabicito (13 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si de verdad crees eso... entonces qué hay de la otra epidemia que tu decías qun mas antigua? la de 1300 y pico? Crees que lo que realmente ocurrió entonces sí se puede saber?
> 
> No eres un mar de contradicciones, eres un charquito.
> 
> ...




Puede ser que ambas cosas tengan una existencia paralela, pero no es demostrable que A provoque B. ¿Por qué?. Es de un reduccionismo absoluto ... la peste ... ¿se propaga porque hay muchas ratas?, ¿porque hay muchas pulgas?, ¿porque hay muchos gatos?, ¿porque no hay alcantarillado?, ¿porque hay muchos barcos? ... ¿acaso no había ratas, pulgas, gatos y barcos antes?


----------



## Garrapatez (13 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (13 Nov 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> ¿Podrías hacer un resumen? Es ya tarde y...



miratelo mañana, hay mucha cosa y es mejor verlo.


----------



## cimarrón (13 Nov 2009)

October 29 2009



VeriChip Corporation to Present its Glucose-Sensing RFID Microchip and Virus Triage Detection System for the H1N1 Virus at ID World International Congress, the World's Premier Event on Identification Technology 

Press Releases


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (13 Nov 2009)

cimarrón dijo:


> October 29 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si no me equivoco es un chip implantable que detecta el virus H1N1. Las piezas van cuadrando. Con el rollito de que con él podremos saber si nos infectamos, nos ponen un dispositivo de seguimiento por radio. Buen hallazgo Cimarrón.


----------



## jgl (13 Nov 2009)

En febrero ocurre el "error" de Baxter mezclando gripe estacional y gripe aviar; 
Panasónic avisó a sus empleados en febrero de pandemia de influenza o posiblemente aviar; 
en marzo Mexico;
en agosto pasa lo del Moshe;
entre agosto y septiembre brotes de aviar en Egipto;
en octubre-nov. Ucrania;
Por donde continuarán? porque material de fuegos artificiales tienen a saco y a puntito de salir al mercado.


----------



## Lladó (14 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No sé que pensáis pero yo llevo varios días visitando dos hilos sobre el mismo tema, este mismo y el de gripe porcina del principal y algunas noticias se están solapando.
> 
> Yo ya no sé donde postear noticias, a partir del lunes va a haber un autentico aluvión y la cosa queda dispersa si hay varios hilos.
> 
> Qué opináis?



A ver, al menos yo no me lío:

-Lo que tiene que ver con Ucrania y Europa del Este aquí. Desarrollo de la epidemia en la zona, teorías de lo que ocurre, conspiraciones, tejemanejes políticos, etc.

-Lo que tiene que ver con la gripe A a nivel mundial y a nivel de España, en el hilo de la Gripe A.

Este hilo de Ucrania, a pesar de su título, va más allá de la gripe A y no sería lógico juntarlos.


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No sé que pensáis pero yo llevo varios días visitando dos hilos sobre el mismo tema, este mismo y el de gripe porcina del principal y algunas noticias se están solapando.
> 
> Yo ya no sé donde postear noticias, a partir del lunes va a haber un autentico aluvión y la cosa queda dispersa si hay varios hilos.
> 
> Qué opináis?



En el foro de la gripe se vacunan:ouch::8:, en tres meses no queda ni uno8: 

He estado mirando un poco el foro, hay un infectado con la vacuna... me da miedo que nos quite foreros antes de perder los reflejos y se pasen al lado oscuro:XX::XX:. 

No se que digan los demás


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

El hilo lleva casi 49500 visitas en 14 días, la historia de Ucrania ya colea un poco, pero creo que en la zona aún pueden pasar cosas, de hecho antesdeayer colgué un artículo que hablaba de la situación del Caucaso con la pandemia. Las cosas aún no están claras, hay polémica en Polonia,.

Lo que creo es que se ha quemado un poco por la velocidad que tomó desde el principio, esto parece una agencia de noticias.

Se espera unos días a ver como sigue el tema no?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> En el foro de la gripe se vacunan:ouch::8:, en tres meses no queda ni uno8:
> 
> He estado mirando un poco el foro, hay un infectado con la vacuna... me da miedo que nos quite foreros antes de perder los reflejos y se pasen al lado oscuro:XX::XX:.
> 
> No se que digan los demás



Ese hilo cogerá más vidilla con las vacunaciones y fectos. ehhh
Sólo se vacunan algunos, sin faltar ehhh


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No sé que pensáis pero yo llevo varios días visitando dos hilos sobre el mismo tema, este mismo y el de gripe porcina del principal y algunas noticias se están solapando.
> 
> Yo ya no sé donde postear noticias, a partir del lunes va a haber un autentico aluvión y la cosa queda dispersa si hay varios hilos.
> 
> Qué opináis?



Por mi parte no he visitado ese hilo ni una sola vez. Aunque pienso que con el sarao que tenemos aquí y el que imagino tendréis allí, si mezclamos los dos hilos se convertirá en un pandemonium. Sería demasiada información moviéndose a toda velocidad y se perderían las cosas importantes de tan rápido que irían los comentarios.


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Por mi parte no he visitado ese hilo ni una sola vez. Aunque pienso que con el sarao que tenemos aquí y el que imagino tendréis allí, si mezclamos los dos hilos se convertirá en un pandemonium. Sería demasiad información moviéndose a toda velocidad y se perderían las cosas importantes de tan rápido que irían los comentarios.



Aquí ya se pierden noticias por ir rápidos, pues imagima mezclado con temas de vacunación, se desparramaría por completo, y al final ni unos ni otros.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Aquí ya se pierden noticias por ir rápidos, pues imagima mezclado con temas de vacunación, se desparramaría por completo, y al final ni unos ni otros.



Eso decía yo. :XX:


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

Habéis visto la de vacunas de gripe aviar que tienen preparadas las farmaceuticas? He posteado un enlace en la página anterior.

Habían frenado la investiagación un tiempo, pero como el tema económico se estaba poniendo difícil parece que vieron la oportunidad de entrar a saco y mientras nosotros discutimos sobre la gripe ellos se preparan para la otra gripe, qué cabrones...


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

Además parece que hay patentes sobre secuencias víricas y sus mezclas, desde luego se han asegurado bién el futuro y tienen pillados a todos los gobiernos.


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

bueno, me tocan retirada, que paseis una buena noche de sábado.


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

XDDD esto ya es el desmadre total, parece que al CDC le va la historia de multiplicar :

*22 millones de casos de gripe porcina en EE.UU.* 
Hasta 6.100 muertes - Históricos niveles de gripe 

*12 de noviembre 2009 - H1N1 de la gripe porcina ha matado a más de 4.000 estadounidenses - tal vez hasta 6000, el CDC estima ahora.* :rolleye:

Sorprendentemente, 14 millones a 34 millones residentes en los EE.UU. - la mejor estimación de los CDC es de 22 millones - cayó con H1N1 desde 17 de octubre, el aniversario del sexto mes después del comienzo de la pandemia. Había cerca de 98.000 hospitalizaciones (las estimaciones van de 63.000 a 153.000).

En las cuatro semanas desde el 17 de octubre, la influenza porcina H1N1 de la gripe se ha extendido en toda la nación. Eso significa que las nuevas estimaciones, que aumentan en gran medida los recuentos anteriores, se han incrementado notablemente.

*"Pensamos que estamos teniendo un número considerable de muertes,"* el jefe de la enfermedad respiratoria e inmunización de los CDC Anne Schuchat, MD, dijo en una conferencia de prensa. "Los números son sólo a desde de 17 de octubre, y hemos visto una gran cantidad de muertes desde entonces.* Por desgracia, vamos a ver más. ... Yo creo que la cifra de muertos pediátrica será amplia y mucho más de lo que hemos visto con la temporada la gripe. "* :8:

More Than 22 Million H1N1 Swine Flu Cases in U.S.

Hay que ver QUE JETA TIENE ESTA GENTE


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

Suiza - OK a Novartis vacuna contra la gripe a partir de células 
Por The Associated Press
Viernes, 13 de noviembre 2009

BASILEA, Suiza - la empresa farmacéutica suiza Novartis AG anunció hoy que ha recibido la aprobación regulatoria en Suiza una vacuna contra la gripe porcina *producida en cultivos de células* en lugar de los métodos a base de huevo.

La compañía la semana pasada recibió su primera autorización nacional en Alemania por la vacuna, que se comercializa bajo el nombre de Celtura.

Con la alta demanda a causa de la pandemia, las empresas están tratando de encontrar una manera más eficiente de producción de vacuna contra la gripe porcina que el método lento de cultivar el virus de la semilla en huevos de gallina.

Sin embargo, la gran mayoría de las vacunas contra la gripe porcina se producen en los huevos, por lo que la disponibilidad de más células de la vacuna es poco probable que un incremento importante de las existencias mundiales en el corto plazo.

Basado en la tecnología de la célula ha sido previamente autorizado en Europa para la producción de vacunas contra la gripe estacional, dijo Novartis.

Celtura se ha presentado para su aprobación en Japón, dijo.

-------------------------
Estos nos van a envenenar a todos :´(
Alguien tiene mas info sobre este sistema ? Celulas de que especimen utilizan ???????, porque eso me recuerda a las *vacunas de la polio fabricadas con celulas cancerigenas* :no::no:

Si ejjjjj que no hay huevos pa tanta vacuna XDDD :XX:


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> XDDD esto ya es el desmadre total, parece que al CDC le va la historia de multiplicar :
> 
> *22 millones de casos de gripe porcina en EE.UU.*
> Hasta 6.100 muertes - Históricos niveles de gripe
> ...



Nada, en menos de dos días han multiplicado las muertes... estos tíos tienen una jeta impresionante y encima la gente se cree todo.

El lunes se vacunan como borregos.


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

Pero tu te puedes creer que en la era de internet y las computadoras el *CENTRO DE CONTROL DE ENFERMEDADES* diga semejante chorra y se quede tan fresco ¡¡¡¡¡¡ :56:

Si entras a la pagina de la OMS a buscar datos te dan ganas de llorarrrrr, las ultimas estadisticas de enfermedades y causa de muertes en el mundo *SON DE 2004*- NO HAY NADA MAS 

Diantresssss que estamos hablando de la ORGANIZACION MUNDIAL DE LA SALUD ¡¡¡¡¡¡ no del estanco de la esquina de mi casa :8:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

Esa gente tiene unos planes concretos y los va ha llevar a cabo sí o sí. La mayoría pasará por el aro, eso no va a cambiar. Es deprimente.


----------



## willbeend (14 Nov 2009)

Las semanas que vienen van a ser interesantes al respecto con la campaña a pleno rendimiento.

A veces pienso, que se vayan a poner la vacuna quienes quieran, cuantos mas mejor, porque si no llegan al cupo que tienen previsto, se las ingeniaran para obligarnos o vete a saber que tienen pensado como plan B, o C o D.

Empiezo a entender tanto interes por el obama y el clinGton en controlar el sistema de salud americano haciendolo publico. Tan mal como nos lo pintaban aqui...

Menudo cambio con el nuevo presidente, joder... si es que ya lo decian y hasta se debian partir el culo, "El Cambio"

Tampoco es que lo anteiror fuera jauja ni mucho menos, pero mas evidente si que era, a tiros como en la vieja escuela.

Esto del bioterrorismo, es algo demasiado nuevo para la mayoria, confio en que encontremos medios para defendernos...

PD: Respecto a cambiarse de hilo, bueno, es la esencia d elos foros, cada uno visita el hilo que quiera. yo voy a seguir posteando por aqui si vosotros seguis, al fin y al cabo, he leido hasta el ultimo post desde el primer dia. Estoy al tanto de el y ya nos conocemos. Los "trolls" los mantenemos a raya.
Ademas, hemos superado momentos duros juntos


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

Pues la mascarada va tomando forma. Me he dado un garbeo por la prensa europea y la puñetera gripe esta en portada de todos los paises. Parece el apocalipsis.
Los que se van a tirar al rio en los proximos dias, arrancandose las mechas previamente, son los noruegos. Parece que ya tienen 500.000 casos.


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

A ver ,por aclarar las cosas , esto es lo que OMS decia esta semana:

La OMS registra al menos 6.260 muertos y más de medio millón de infectados por gripe A en el mundo - Sociedad_Sanidad - Sociedad - ABC.es

Con lo cuál después de todo son los chapuceros de siempre.

Una de dos, aquí cada uno tiene unos intereses o como estamos tan aborregaos ni ponen atención en coordinar nada.

De todas formas permitirme que me ría de esta gente :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::, lo peor de todo es que la mayoría de la humanidad los cree cuando ni ellos se creen lo que dicen.


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> A ver ,por aclarar las cosas , esto es lo que OMS decia esta semana:
> 
> La OMS registra al menos 6.260 muertos y más de medio millón de infectados por gripe A en el mundo - Sociedad_Sanidad - Sociedad - ABC.es
> 
> ...




:XX::XX::XX::XX: si todavia no han podido actualizar las estadisticas desde el 2004 ¡¡¡¡¡ a saber cuando apareceran los mocosos del 2009 :XX:


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: si todavia no han podido actualizar las estadisticas desde el 2004 ¡¡¡¡¡ a saber cuando apareceran los mocosos del 2009 :XX:



:XX::XX::XX::XX: Perdón pero es que hacia meses que no me reía tanto, me tendriais que ver a mi solo en el salón a carcajadas... he despertado a mi hija y todo. Me voy a sonar los mocos... o no:8::8::8:, tengo gripe

Tenía que decirlo, sigamos con seriedad (que realmente esto, es serio):rolleye:


----------



## willbeend (14 Nov 2009)

Y en Polonia? como esta el tema alli? tendran recursos suficientes para discriminar quien MUERE (que no moquera) de gripe A y quien no?

En nuestro pais piensan vacunar al 20% de la poblacion he leido por ahi, por lo tanto, lo de la obligatoriedad, de momento, estamos a salvo.

ienso:


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

*De acuerdo con el ISNP hasta 500.000 noruegos infectados con la gripe porcina sólo la semana pasada. *

Se estima que por lo menos de 900.000 noruegos están infectados y que cerca de medio millón se infectaron la semana pasada. Hay un gran número y nos indica que estamos en medio de una nueva y poderosa ola de la infección que es significativamente más fuerte que la que tuvimos este verano ", dijo Hans Blystad, superintendente en el INSP.


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

Willbeend,Siempre y cuando no considere el gobierno que hay un peligro serio??? Supongo que conocéis el decreto ley del BOE 1015 /2009. 

Bueno dejo este video.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9EXdManBhfA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9EXdManBhfA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Y en Polonia? como esta el tema alli? tendran recursos suficientes para discriminar quien MUERE (que no moquera) de gripe A y quien no?
> 
> En nuestro pais piensan vacunar al 20% de la poblacion he leido por ahi, por lo tanto, lo de la obligatoriedad, de momento, estamos a salvo.
> 
> ienso:



Aparentemente, pero recordando lo de que las vacunas van a provocar más "contagios" luego podrán decir ¡Oh, la cosa es muy grave! la vacunación del resto es obligatoria porque si no las cosas se pondrán peor. Y los que nos neguemos seremos unos parias que todo el mundo odiará porque serán capaces de atribuirnos las consecuencias del contagio. ¿Que no se sostiene? claro, ¿pero que importa? la verdad es un concepto que no entra en juego, lo que vale es lo que digan los medios, y estos obedecen la voz de sus amos y recrean la "realidad" que les conviene.


----------



## andion (14 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Siempre y cuando no considere el gobierno que hay un peligro serio??? Supongo que conocéis el decreto ley del BOE 1015 /2009.



Si, claaaaaaaro. Cómo no lo voy a conocer. Es más, leo cada noche el BOE, y desayuno con él. En casa es un despiporre, que si el BOE por aquí, que si el BOE por allá.......


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2009/07/20/pdfs/BOE-A-2009-12002.pdf


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> *Se estima que por lo menos de 900.000 noruegos están infectados y que cerca de medio millón se infectaron la semana pasada. Hay un gran número y nos indica que estamos en medio de una nueva y poderosa ola de la infección que es significativamente más fuerte que la que tuvimos este verano ", dijo Hans Blystad, superintendente en el INSP.*



*

Yo estimo en mil mishoneh de naveh la invasión de naves ehtraterrehtreh del planeta Raticulín.*


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

andion dijo:


> Si, claaaaaaaro. Cómo no lo voy a conocer. Es más, leo cada noche el BOE, y desayuno con él. En casa es un despiporre, que si el BOE por aquí, que si el BOE por allá.......



ienso: Joder tiene que ser una fiesta continua tú casa..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Nov 2009)

andion dijo:


> Si, claaaaaaaro. Cómo no lo voy a conocer. Es más, leo cada noche el BOE, y desayuno con él. En casa es un despiporre, que si el BOE por aquí, que si el BOE por allá.......




Qué Hijoputa :no::XX:


----------



## willbeend (14 Nov 2009)

Joder, ya lo dejo clarisimo la ministra es de salud, que de salud no tiene ni puta idea pero tiene claros cuales son nuestros derechos (y como modificarlos).

Y si, lo dijo bien clarito, que la vacuna no era obligatoria, que ella no se iba a vacunar, que para que fuera obligatoria, tendria que ser altamente contagiosa y grave... la madre que los parió....


----------



## willbeend (14 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Willbeend,Siempre y cuando no considere el gobierno que hay un peligro serio??? Supongo que conocéis el decreto ley del BOE 1015 /2009.
> 
> Bueno dejo este video.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9EXdManBhfA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9EXdManBhfA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Precisamente, me acojona lo que al bobierno le parezca serio!

PD: Genial el programa de radio, no lo posteaste antes? coño como no lo escuché! es un puto resumen/conclusion del hilo!!! 

Que grande el tio cuando dice "Parece que la gripe A ha sustituido la estacional, con lo cual, es EXTRAORDINARIO"
(refiriendose a que esta "nueva gripe" es menos peligrosa que la estacional)"

Que tio mas grande


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Precisamente, me acojona lo que al gobierno le parezca serio!



El problema es que desde principio de año se han ido cambiando algunas cosillas dejando claro que por un lado se puede vacunar a la población sin que se pasen controles exhaustivos del veneno en cuestión y por otro lado siempre que se considere se podrá obligar a las vacunaciones. 

El decreto ley que he puesto lo ratifico el Rey estando fuera de España (no entiendo las prisas para ello, bueno si lo entiendo). 

Según veo el tema,la próxima semana los datos serán de muchos mas muertos y contagiados en todo el mundo, pasadas unas semanas... OBLIGACION... esto hace tres meses lo comentábamos pero hoy es cuando empieza a tomar forma.


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

The Immunization Safety Review committee reviewed the data on influenza vaccine and neurological conditions and concluded that *the evidence favored acceptance of a causal relationship between the 1976 Swine Influenza vaccine and GBS in adults*. The evidence about GBS for influenza vaccines of other years is not clear one way or the other (that is, the evidence is inadequate to accept or reject a causal relationship). 
Immunization Safety Review: Influenza Vaccines and Neurological Complications - Institute of Medicine


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Willbeend,Siempre y cuando no considere el gobierno que hay un peligro serio??? Supongo que conocéis el decreto ley del BOE 1015 /2009.
> 
> Bueno dejo este video.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9EXdManBhfA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9EXdManBhfA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



¿Qué programa es este? me froto los ojos al ver a periodistas cumpliendo con su función.


----------



## willbeend (14 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Qué programa es este? me froto los ojos al ver a periodistas cumpliendo con su función.



Joder, lo mismo digo (bueno, me he frotao los oidos ), sera que no les habrian avisado a tiempo, o los jefes estaban de vacaciones 
_
Fragmento de la Tertulia Zona Cero del 12 de octubre del 2009 del programa la Rosa de los Vientos de Onda Cero Radio. _

No se si estara posteado en el otro hilo, voy a pegarlo por ahi.


----------



## Heras (14 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Qué programa es este? me froto los ojos al ver a periodistas cumpliendo con su función.



Tertulia Zona Cero del 12 de octubre del 2009 del programa la Rosa de los Vientos de Onda Cero Radio .

Me voy a dormir, mañana seguimos.

Ciao.

PD, wellbeend, bien visto..je je he llegado tarde.


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

Principios de virus de la vacuna contra la poliomielitis ahora se teme que causan cáncer en los seres humanos

http://www.sfgate.com/***-bin/article*****?file=/chronicle/archive/2001/07/15/MN193825.DTL 
William Carlsen, Chronicle Staff Writer Domingo, 15 de julio 2001 

Un número creciente de investigadores médicos temen que un virus de mono DE la vacuna de la polio contaminadas dada a decenas de millones de estadounidenses en la década de 1950 y los años 60 puede ser la causa poco frecuente de cáncer humano. 

Durante cuatro décadas, los funcionarios del gobierno han insistido en que no hay pruebas de que el virus del simio SV40 es perjudicial para los seres humanos. 
Pero en los últimos años, decenas de estudios científicos han encontrado el virus en un número cada vez mayor de raros tumores del cerebro , hueso y pulmón relacionados - la misma causa SV40 maligna del cáncer en animales de laboratorio. 

Aún más preocupante, el virus ha sido detectado en tumores extraídos de la gente nunca inoculadas con la vacuna contra la contaminación, llevando a algunos a temer que las personas infectadas por la vacuna podría estar extendiéndose SV40. 

El descubrimiento de SV40 en tumores humanos ha generado un intenso debate en la comunidad científica, enfrentando a un puñado de funcionarios de salud del gobierno, que creen que el virus es inofensivo, a los investigadores de Boston a China que ahora sospechan que el SV40 puede ser un carcinógeno humano. 
Están en juego millones de dólares de la investigación y el potencial de los tratamientos médicos para los afectados por la SV40 pueden estar causando cánceres . 

William Carlsen: "Rogue Virus in the Vaccine -- Early Polio Vaccine Harbored Virus Now Feared to Cause Cancer in Humans.


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

Cuando lei el articulo que acabo de postear busque mas info, en una de las paginas ponian un enlace a un informe del CDC en el que "supuestamente" reconocian esta relacion vacuna-cancer.
Al picar en el enlace (CDC) me sacaba fuera, si quieren pueden intentarlo.
Como me resulto imposible leer el informe (CDC) porque me decia que el documento habia sido borrado, le hice un print screen a la pantalla del enlace, se los dejo aqui por si quieren intentarlo, y de paso lean lo que dice el extracto.

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/8158/putavacuna.png


----------



## andion (14 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Qué Hijoputa :no::XX:



Burbuja Económica - Logia de la Muy Noble Orden de Maestros Hijos de Puta


----------



## H2O (14 Nov 2009)

Lo acabo de encontrar y no lo he visto posteado, la ministra de salud de Polonia hablando de la vacuna...vaya tela

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT4gMviCP4g&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT4gMviCP4g&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

CIENTUAL


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Principios de virus de la vacuna contra la poliomielitis ahora se teme que causan cáncer en los seres humanos
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/***-bin/article*****?file=/chronicle/archive/2001/07/15/MN193825.DTL
> William Carlsen, Chronicle Staff Writer Domingo, 15 de julio 2001
> ...



Buenos días a todos

Si quieres escuchar cosas aún más sorprendentes sobre la vacuna de la polio (y otras) mírate el documental de mi firma "Confiamos en las mentiras" te vas a quedar a cuadros.

*Confiamos en las mentiras, lista de Reproducción Completa*


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Nov 2009)

Os dejo aqui un links de un periodico polaco en aleman. No se utilizar traductores asi que os hago un resumen:
Schweinegrippe- Hysterie jetzt nur noch in Deutschland - Polskaweb News (10/11/2009)
El gobierno ucraniano admitio el lunes que la situacion alli es parecida a la de otros paises y no tan terrible como lo publicado en la prensa o en medios oficiales. No hay millones de infectados sino 32.448 casos de gripe, de los cuales solo 65 son casos probados de gripe A y 14 los fallecidos por la esa gripe.
En Polonia no va a haber vacunacion masiva porque no ha habido muertos y solo hay 6 casos sospechosos de A(H1N1).


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

H2O dijo:


> Lo acabo de encontrar y no lo he visto posteado, la ministra de salud de Polonia hablando de la vacuna...vaya tela
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT4gMviCP4g&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT4gMviCP4g&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> CIENTUAL



¡Hombre H2O! por fin apareces ¿*ya viste* la explicación que di por causa de tus acusaciones contra mi aquí en Burbuja? porque entré *expresamente* para eso (aunque después decidí quedarme) estoy esperando una respuesta. Es mi primer mensaje aquí, así que mira la fecha de mi ingreso y te lo buscas en éste hilo, si quieres 

En tanto a ese vídeo, lo puse yo alguna página atrás.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Nov 2009)

Schweinegrippe Impfung nicht ohne Risiko*-*Polskaweb News
La unica epidemia que ha habido en Ucrania ha sido una de panico causada por los medios de comunicacion, el gobierno y rumores extendidos boca a boca. De los 936.000 infectados de gripe normal (segun fuentes del ministerio de salud Ukraniano), la gran mayoria ya estan sanos pese a eso el gobierno de kiev estudia la implantacion del estado de excepcion.
La OMS ha recomendado a Polonia comprar 8 millones de dosis. El primer ministro polaco dio una rueda de prensa denunciando las fuertes presiones que esta recibiendo por parte de la farmaindustria para comprar esas vacunas


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (14 Nov 2009)

Un dia sin leer el hilo y se necesita media mañana para ponerse al día. Felicidades a todos por vuestra gran aportación.

Quería comentar dos cosas:

*-. Estrategía del gobierno español para la vacunación masiva a partir del lunes.*

Primero nos estraña el hecho de que no se esté informando desde los mass-media de lo que pasa en Ucrania de demás, NO están dando continuidad a la campaña del miedo. ¿Motivo? perfectamente podría ser que aún no se dispone de gran cantidad de dosis de la vacuna, y por lo tanto no sería conveniente para ellos que el populacho quisiera vacunarse y no hubiese con qué hacerlo.

Yo pienso que la estrategía que se utilizará será la misma que en USA, que para eso les imitamos en todo, es decir, ir creando ansiedad por vacunarse y según vaya aumentando el stock de vacunas ir aumentando la campaña del miedo (noticias tienen en el tintero para ello).

*Por otro lado quería invitaros a leer la entrevista que le hicieron a Lauren Moret sobre el Control de la Población.*

Leuren fue testigo experto en el Tribunal Criminal Internacional para Afganistán. Trabaja como científica de manera independiente y también como experto internacional en problemas de radiación y salud pública. Además, pertenece al Comité Mundial sobre los riesgos de la
radiación, una organización compuesta por especialistas en radiación independientes y que cuenta con miembros del Comité de Radiación del Parlamento europeo, el Comité Europeo sobre los riesgos de la radiación. 

Ha dirigido estudios relacionados con el impacto a nivel mundial de las plantas de energía nuclear y del uranio empobrecido en el medioambiente y en la salud pública. Ha ayudado a medir la radiación de los dientes de 6000 bebés que viven cerca de centrales nucleares y, en el Estado de Lousiana, ha ayudado a que se apruebe la ley sobre uranio empobrecido en la que se exige un examen obligatorio a los soldados. En esta dura charla sobre el control de población, Leuren trata muchos temas que resaltan lo que está ocurriendo hoy en día

La entrevista no tiene desperdicio, y no cuenta nada que no tenga su lógica.

Hay un video con la entrevista en inglés en esta web

http://www.consciousmedianetwork.com/miembros/lmoret2.htm

La transcripción de entrevista en Español, en este otro enlace

http://www.consciousmedianetwork.com/transcripcion/lmoret2_sp.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

http://ec.europa.eu/health/ph_threats/com/Influenza/docs/hsc_audio0911_en.pdf

On 6 November, the 31st meeting of the Health Security Committee and of the Early Warning
and Response Authorities in the Member States was held by audio link under the coordination
of the Commission and with the participation the European Centre for Disease Prevention and
Control, the World Health Organisation and the Commission Delegation in Kiev. After an
update of the pandemic situation in Ukraine and Bulgaria, the discussion focused on the
response of the European Union to assist Ukraine and Bulgaria through the civil protection
mechanism. During the meeting, Slovakia formally announced the recent decision to close 2
border points to pedestrian crossing and to implement medical control at 3 others main border
points. In addition, a Bulgarian request for antivirals was raised and the Commission proposed
a virtual stockpile to deal with future health threats to be discussed during the oncoming
plenary meeting of the Health Security Committee on 12-13 November in Luxembourg.
*Finally, the importance was underlined of strengthening the way to convey messages through
the media.*


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

*Epidemia de gripe afecta a capacidad combativa de Armada en Ucrania *

09:35 | 12/ 11/ 2009 

Sebastopol (Ucrania), 12 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. La epidemia de gripe afectó a la capacidad combativa de la Armada ucraniana, admitió hoy una fuente de esta institución al recordar que fue necesario licenciar antes del plazo a una parte de marineros y al mismo tiempo suspender su reemplazo por otros.

"Hay numerosas plazas vacantes en la tripulación de nuestros buques. A falta de marineros, no podemos garantizar el servicio de tres turnos y, por tanto, la guardia de combate", dijo el interlocutor de RIA Novosti.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania confirmó ayer la suspensión del reemplazo de reclutas en las Fuerzas Armadas.

El departamento nacional de Sanidad reportó por su parte que la gripe y otras infecciones respiratorias de carácter viral provocaron ya 213 víctimas mortales. Desde finales de octubre, un millón 200 mil ucranianos contrajeron la influenza.



RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Epidemia de gripe afecta a capacidad combativa de Armada en Ucrania


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (14 Nov 2009)

*Isinbayeva guarda reposo por Gripe A*

Ángel Cruz | 14/11/2009

Los médicos prohibieron ayer a Yelena Isinbayeva subir al avión que debía llevarla de Moscú a México. *Los doctores del aeropuerto ruso se lo impidieron al detectarse* a la plusmarquista mundial de pértiga (5,06 metros) *síntomas de la Gripe A*. La atleta, reciente ganadora del Premio Príncipe de Asturias, iba a participar en el Congreso Mundial del Deporte de la capital azteca.

En su página web, Isinbayeva cuenta que llevaba varios días sintiéndose mal, pero que pensó que se trataba de cansancio por un exceso de actividades. Sin embargo, empeoró cuando se dirigía al aeropuerto de Sheremetyevo, en las afueras de Moscú.

*"Tenía fiebre alta (39 grados), molestias estomacales, mareos y dolor de cabeza", relata la atleta.* Los médicos le prohibieron viajar, le mandaron a un hospital para hacerle análisis y le recomendaron de cinco a siete días de reposo en cama.* En principio, su dolencia no es grave y ella ni siquiera escribe la palabra "gripe" en su comunicado*.

Atletismo | Salto con pértiga : Isinbayeva guarda reposo por Gripe A - AS.com


----------



## Agropecuario (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> *Epidemia de gripe afecta a capacidad combativa de Armada en Ucrania *
> 
> "A falta de marineros, no podemos garantizar el servicio de tres turnos y, por tanto, la guardia de combate", dijo el interlocutor de RIA Novosti.



:8: Esto cada vez se pone mejor, que declaraciones más extrañas ienso:, si es verdad ¿porque lo dicen? 8: y ... si no es verdad ¿porque lo dicen? :fiufiu:

No se, no se, sigo pensando que algo se nos escapa ienso:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

*“El Matutino” de Rusia: EEUU podría provocar guerra mundial por medio de incitar conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania*


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> :8: Esto cada vez se pone mejor, que declaraciones más extrañas ienso:, si es verdad ¿porque lo dicen? 8: y ... si no es verdad ¿porque lo dicen? :fiufiu:
> 
> No se, no se, sigo pensando que algo se nos escapa ienso:




A los de abajo siempre se nos escapan cosas, es imposible tener perspectiva porque desconocemos los intereses reales de las élites, solo podemos especular.


----------



## andion (14 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *“El Matutino” de Rusia: EEUU podría provocar guerra mundial por medio de incitar conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania*



Pero si Obama tiene el Premio Nobel de la Paz......o


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> *Epidemia de gripe afecta a capacidad combativa de Armada en Ucrania *
> 
> 09:35 | 12/ 11/ 2009
> 
> ...



Como he puesto en los links de antes (no se utilizar traductores, lo siento), lo que ha habido en Ucrania ha sido un ataque de panico masivo. En uno de los articulos hablaba que las calles estaban desiertas y que la gente se habia atrincherado en casa por miedo a morir. Eso no solo afecta a la capacidad del ejercito sino que puede paralizar el pais entero.

O bien, ucrania es un campo de pruebas de guerra de 4 generacion (como parece sugerir el link que ha puesto oraculo).

O bien simplemente se les ha ido el tema de las manos mas o menos de la siguiente forma:

1. Medios de comunicacion alertan del peligro de una peligrosa pandemia

2. El presidente de Ucrania decide utlizar la coyuntura para atrasar las elecciones y mete mas miedo desde fuentes oficiales. De paso critica a la oposicion por organizar eventos multitudinarios que podrian haber contagiado a miles de personas

3. La oposicion sigue el juego de acusaciones. Dice que el presidente va a causar muchismos mas muertos porque no ha puesto suficientes medios para evitar la peligrosima pandemia

4. La gente se caga por la pata por las declaraciones cada vez mas exaltadas de politicos y medios de comunicacion. Empieza a haber rumores de miles de muertos

5. El pais se paraliza porque la gente se atrinchera en casa

6. Los politicos se cagan porque se les ha ido de las manos y rectifican diciendo que la situacion no es peor que en otros lados (como ponia el articulo que he colgado antes)


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *“El Matutino” de Rusia: EEUU podría provocar guerra mundial por medio de incitar conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania*



*La noticia es de dic. de 2008*, pero el conflicto no está zanjado aún, es una zona altamente estratégica, aún iran apareciendo sorpresas.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> *La noticia es de dic. de 2008*, pero el conflicto no está zanjado aún, es una zona altamente estratégica, aún iran apareciendo sorpresas.



Lo fuerte es precisamente que sea de dic de 2008 y el articulo avise de que pueden detonar un conflicto a traves de "caos controlable" que es justo lo que parece que esta pasando...


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Nov 2009)

Schweinegrippe in China - Tote nach Impfung - n-tv.de

Sorprendente articulo!! En uno de los medios de comunicacion alemanes mas pro-vacuna (llevan meses metiendo caña con el tema) avisan de dos muertos por la vacuna en China (de muertos en otros paises como en suecia no avisan). Por cierto, ha habido un muerto en alemania nada mas recibir la vacuna pero los medios dicen que no tiene naaada que ver, que fue un infarto (del susto de ver la aguja sera...)

Atencion a la foto del articulo!! mas que una vacunacion parece una tortura (china)

Pues si que parece que este tema se va a utilizar con motivos geopoliticos :8::8:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> *La noticia es de dic. de 2008*, pero el conflicto no está zanjado aún, es una zona altamente estratégica, aún iran apareciendo sorpresas.



Precisamente lo he puesto por ser de esa fecha.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (14 Nov 2009)

la Consejería de la “Salud” de Madrid está extendiendo entre su personal sanitario estos documentos( Seguridad_vacunas_pandémicas )que entre otras cosas dice: 
*“los datos disponibles sobre la seguridad y la inmunogenicidad de las vacunas pandémicas actuales son limitados, siendo necesario un seguimiento activo para detectar y evaluar los eventos adversos post-vacunación y con la información disponible evaluar la relación beneficio-riesgo”.*

Mas claro agua,primero vacunan y asi,si hay muchos muertos ya saben que la vacuna es peligrosa,con dos cojones

*“Acontecimientos adversos considerados de especial interés: neuritis, convulsiones, encefalitis, sindrome de Guillain-Barré, parálisis de Bell, alteraciones desmielinizantes, anafilaxia, vasculitis y fallo de la vacunación”.*

sacado de rafapal


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (14 Nov 2009)

Shocking H1N1 Swine Flu Vaccine M*iscarriage Stories From Pregnant Women* 

Google Traductor


----------



## H2O (14 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¡Hombre H2O! por fin apareces ¿*ya viste* la explicación que di por causa de tus acusaciones contra mi aquí en Burbuja? porque entré *expresamente* para eso (aunque después decidí quedarme) estoy esperando una respuesta. Es mi primer mensaje aquí, así que mira la fecha de mi ingreso y te lo buscas en éste hilo, si quieres
> 
> En tanto a ese vídeo, lo puse yo alguna página atrás.



Antes que nada, siento manchar el hilo, no pasará mas

Te contesto a tu post mas que nada por educación, será lo único que te comente.
No suelo postear en blogs y menos en esos que tienes que pasar el filtro de turno aunque vayan pregonando libertad a gritos. No sé por que posteé en tu blog, quizá el destino o quizá la rabieta del momento al comprobar como manipulaste mi post ( eso es importancia personal ).
Como ya he dicho, quiza sobró el post que puse aqui en burbuja, pero quien sabe, según parece a ti también te ha ido bién según indicas en un post anterior en el que me das las gracias y por lo animado que estás en este hilo, me alegro, el cosmos es asi, lo hecho, hecho está.
No puedo demostrar nada y no tengo que demostrar nada a nadie, pero que eres un poco manipulador es verdad, de momento la libertad en tu blog brilla por su ausencia y esa es la lucha de la libertad, no controlar la información por comodidad o por importancia persolnal.
Salud


----------



## H2O (14 Nov 2009)

He seguido el hilo (mas o menos) y hay algo que no me cuadra. Lo que yo pienso, es que esto es una jugada política, están averiguando hasta que punto pueden quitarnos la libertad y controlar que la vacuna sea obligatoria. Esa es el quiz de la cuestión, este año no pasará nada, pero como no luchemos por que las vacunas y las medicinas sean libres, que cada cual las use como le plazca, estamos perdidos. Para mi no es tan importante ( que lo es) lo que esta pasando con la información, para mi lo importante es que conseguirán quitarnos la libertad , y entonces estamos perdidos.

Salud


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

H2O dijo:


> Antes que nada, siento manchar el hilo, no pasará mas
> 
> Te contesto a tu post mas que nada por educación, será lo único que te comente.
> No suelo postear en blogs y menos en esos que tienes que pasar el filtro de turno aunque vayan pregonando libertad a gritos. No sé por que posteé en tu blog, quizá el destino o quizá la rabieta del momento al comprobar como manipulaste mi post ( eso es importancia personal ).
> ...



¿Porqué en lugar de decir gilipolleces no buscas la explicación que di al entrar aquí? o mejor, te lees las *NORMAS* del blog y luego miras en el correo que suministraste el que te mandé de comprobación (cómo hago siempre) que no te has molestado en leer ni contestar. Me acusas sin motivo, si sólo hubieses contestado el mail de comprobación, lo que dijiste habría sido publicado ipsofacto, cómo ocurre siempre. En lugar de eso, te inventas unas historias extrañas y me descalificas en público, si es que... anda, ve y compruébalo. Si no lo crees o no encuentras el correo, le preguntas a Ziberán que accedió y lo recibió y contestó cómo todo quisque.

EXTRACTO DE LAS NORMAS DEL BLOG:

"A partir de ahora (11 08 2009) es imprescindible una dirección de mail válida. Si la compruebo y veo que es falsa, bloquearé la IP y el nick del usuario. Si ya comentáis desde hace tiempo y pusisteis una dirección falsa, cambiarla la próxima vez que comentéis, porque si hago alguna comprobación y veo que no sirve, os bloquearé sin previo aviso.

Los usuarios que escriben por primera vez, recibirán un mail de comprobación que deberá ser contestado antes de que su comentario sea publicado. Si no se devuelve el mail, los mensajes de ese usuario serán borrados a los 15 días de su inserción."


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Schweinegrippe in China - Tote nach Impfung - n-tv.de
> 
> Sorprendente articulo!! En uno de los medios de comunicacion alemanes mas pro-vacuna (llevan meses metiendo caña con el tema) avisan de dos muertos por la vacuna en China (de muertos en otros paises como en suecia no avisan). Por cierto, ha habido un muerto en alemania nada mas recibir la vacuna pero los medios dicen que no tiene naaada que ver, que fue un infarto (del susto de ver la aguja sera...)
> 
> ...



Mirando por los enlaces que hay en la página que has posteado he visto una cosa que me ha llamado la a tención.

Arriba a la derecha hay un enlace que pone "Celvapan und Pandemrix ", es sobre la composición y efectos de estas dos vacunas. 

Curiosamente sobre el vídeo dice: *"Celvapan fue aprobado por la UE el 4 de marzo de 2009"*
Y bajo el vídeo, a pié de página dice: *"Pandemrix fue permitido por la UE en 20 Mayo de 2008"*

QUÉ PREVISORES QUE SON LOS LABORATORIOS!!!

Lo voy a comprobar. 
Esto junto con los datos que encontré en los enlaces de la OMS que posteé hace unas páginas sobre la continuidad en la fabricación en masa de vacunas pandémicas para gripe aviar me deja muy claro que las farmaceuticas van muy por delante de los acontecimientos, y por supuesto de nosotros.


----------



## Legio_VII (14 Nov 2009)

*Doctors learned why Ukrainians dying!*

Doctors learned why Ukrainians dying! (updated at 06:25 pm)

Doctors learned why Ukrainians dying! (updated at 06:25 pm)
MIGnews.com.ua

*All victims of the virus in Bukovyna (22 people at the age of 20-40) died not from bilateral pneumonia, as was previously thought, but as a result of viral distress syndrome, i.e the total destruction of the lungs.*

At first the cardio-pulmonary insufficiency comes, and consequently cardiogenic shock is developed, which causes cardiac standstill and death, told the chief of bureau of the Chernivtsi regional forensic examination, doctor of science, Professor Viktor Bachynsky, UNIAN reports.

"During a bilateral pneumonia some morphological picture is observed. As of data of deaths, there is no such morphological picture. *The virus, which causes death, is very aggressive, it does not strike the trachea, but immediately gets into the lungs and causes heavy swelling and solid hemorrhage. Mixed types of parainfluenza and influenza A/N1N1 lead to this state. This is a very toxic strain, which has not yet answered to the treatment of the Ministry of Health", - said Viktor Bachinsky.
*
According to him, there is a need to change the treatment standards, because those which were used earlier, resulted in nothing – doctors failed to save all people infected with the virus in the reanimation. The belt ventilators did not help also.

For this reason a group of professors of Chernivtsi Medical University appealed to the Ministry of Health and National Security and Defense Council with a demand to review the standards of treatment of patients in Bukovyna. Scientists-morphologists sent to Kyiv reports, studies and analysis of critically ill patients and people who died of virus.

*Viktor Bachinsky noted that the virus is extremely toxic, it is able to penetrate not only through respiratory apparatus but also through the eyes.* Chernovtsy scientists recommend in any case use masks and even wear protective spectacles. An important condition to prevent deterioration of the situation is also the observance of quarantine regime.

06:19 p.m. Ministry of Health does not consider it is necessary to publish data on the number of confirmed cases of influenza pandemic in the laboratory. "Ukraine is in the A/N1N1 influenza pandemic, and now it does not matter how many of these cases will be detected, we should treat everybody equally," - said Deputy Minister of Health Vasyl Lazoryshynets at a briefing on Friday.

Vasyl Lazoryshynets also reminded that in Ukraine since the beginning of the epidemic 1,25 mn people became ill with pandemic influenza, influenza and acute respiratory diseases, including 61,000 people - over the past day, which is by 8,500 less than the previous day. 65,615 people are treated in hospital, including 392 - in the reanimation, 60 have artificial pulmonary ventilation.

*Since the beginning of the epidemic in Ukraine 239 people died, including 26 people during the last day, most of them are in the Ivano-Frankivsk, Chernivtsi, Lviv and Ternopil Regions.* He also said that according to the laboratory data, 14 people died of pandemic influenza, Interfax-Ukraine reports.

06:25 p.m. To date, swine flu in Ukraine is dominant, but not the only strain, said the head of mission of the World Health Organization in Ukraine Yukka Pukkila.

Yukka Pukkila said that the strain of pandemic virus is detected in 22 cases of 34 samples sent to the control laboratory, which collaborates with WHO in London.

At the same time, Yukka Pukkila stressed that, besides Californian flu in Ukraine there is a large number of varieties of acute respiratory viral diseases and many other viruses that infect the respiratory system, reports Liga.


----------



## Zhukov (14 Nov 2009)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Doctors learned why Ukrainians dying! (updated at 06:25 pm)
> 
> Doctors learned why Ukrainians dying! (updated at 06:25 pm)
> MIGnews.com.ua
> ...



¡Por fin se puede sacar algo en claro! Como se sospechaba, hay una epidemia de pánico por la gripe, que más o menos es la misma de todos los años, y hay un brote de un virus distinto de varias cepas de gripe que ha provocado una veintena de muertos, y que tiene todas las trazas de ser un arma biológica. 

Lo terrorífico sería si ese virus se extendiera, no me extraña que en Rumanía estén acojonados, la Bukovina está en su frontera.

La vacuna se la va a poner la puta madre de los de Baxter. En el mejor de los casos no sirve para nada, en el peor, es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

Tengo médicos en la familia y están de acuerdo en que ellos no se meten un chute de algo que ni se sabe su composición ni sus efectos secundarios.

Sin meterme en conspiranoias, es razonable y plausible pensar que o los de Baxter la han cagado y han soltado una vacuna que en realidad es mortal, o lo han hecho a propósito para generar pánico y hacer negocio vendiendo vacunas y antivirales.

No creo en conspiraciones del club Bilderberg para exterminar a media humanidad, pero sí creo que las empresas pueden perpetrar atrocidades como ésta por negligencia criminal o para hacer dinero. Recuérdese los casos del DDT, la talidomida, las tabaqueras manipulando el tabaco para hacerlo más adictivo.. etc.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

*Mueren dos niñas en Barcelona por gripe A sin patologías previas* 

Habrá que averiguar si las habían vacunado antes.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Nov 2009)

no han dado el parte de infectados de hoy?


----------



## Agropecuario (14 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *Mueren dos niñas en Barcelona por gripe A sin patologías previas*
> 
> Habrá que averiguar si las habían vacunado antes.



No se, pero a sido portada en todos los _telediarios_, y el lunes empieza la campaña de vacunación ... :fiufiu:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

*Dos niños sin enfermedades previas mueren por gripe A en Barcelona*

_Estos dos niños podrían ser los primeros casos sin dolencia previa | El 30% de los niños fallecidos en el mundo por este virus estaban sanos ._

Buscaba más información sobre esos pobres niños y he ido a una de las fuentes, La Vanguardia, pero no dicen que hubiesen sido vacunados, pero sí comentan lo de la rapidez que tienen algunos casos: "_Este virus, según observan internistas y epidemiólogos en todo el mundo, invade masivamente los pulmones. "En horas", concreta la doctora Magda Campins, jefa de medicina preventiva en Vall d'Hebron. "*Haces una radiografía por la mañana y no aparece nada, y por la noche hay una enorme condensación en los pulmones". Así se describe en revistas científicas: los virus se concentran en la parte profunda de los pulmones en grandes cantidades, atacando masivamente*._"

Poner también atención al titular del lado izquierdo: "*Cuatro casos graves tras la vacuna en Francia *"


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Mirando por los enlaces que hay en la página que has posteado he visto una cosa que me ha llamado la a tención.
> 
> Arriba a la derecha hay un enlace que pone "Celvapan und Pandemrix ", es sobre la composición y efectos de estas dos vacunas.
> 
> ...



Leer el enlace que subi antes

Pandemrixy y focetria son las vacunas que pondran en españa
las 2 llevan tiomersal y otra version de focetria sin tiomersal para las embarazadas


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Nov 2009)

Hoy en el parte de la 1:00 en Radio Nacional se da la siguiente noticia: "SE ESPERA un repunto significativo de la epidemia de gripe en las próximas dos semanas..." ¿Como que "se espera"? ¿Desde cuando se puede predecir el comportamiento de un organismo vírico con antelación? ¿Cómo se puede hacer un anuncio de este estilo sin caer en el ridículo ni la sospecha? ¿Qué criterios científicos emplea la ministra de la chupa? ¿Acaso la bola de cristal? ¿O es que esto es algo programado de antemano?


----------



## willbeend (14 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *Dos niños sin enfermedades previas mueren por gripe A en Barcelona*
> 
> _Estos dos niños podrían ser los primeros casos sin dolencia previa | El 30% de los niños fallecidos en el mundo por este virus estaban sanos ._
> 
> ...



Las vacunas empiezan el lunes, por tanto supongo que no habran sido vacunados.

Cosa que no cambia nada el asunto ya que no es la primera vez este año en que una cagada medica culpa a la gripe A de la muerte y los papis se llevan los brazos a la cabeza extendiendo el temor a la nueva gripe.

cualquier dia de estos te atropella un autobus y si no mueres en el acto y mueres en el hospital, aun dira que "bueno, el arrollamiento fue grave pero acabo muriendo por gripe A"... aun se ahorraran 4 perras las aseguradoras.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Las vacunas empiezan el lunes, por tanto supongo que no habran sido vacunados.
> 
> Cosa que no cambia nada el asunto ya que no es la primera vez este año en que una cagada medica culpa a la gripe A de la muerte y los papis se llevan los brazos a la cabeza extendiendo el temor a la nueva gripe.
> 
> cualquier dia de estos te atropella un autobus y si no mueres en el acto y mueres en el hospital, aun dira que "bueno, el arrollamiento fue grave pero acabo muriendo por gripe A"... aun se ahorraran 4 perras las aseguradoras.



*Sin palabras...*


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Schweinegrippe in China - Tote nach Impfung - n-tv.de
> 
> Sorprendente articulo!! En uno de los medios de comunicacion alemanes mas pro-vacuna (llevan meses metiendo caña con el tema) avisan de dos muertos por la vacuna en China (de muertos en otros paises como en suecia no avisan). Por cierto, ha habido un muerto en alemania nada mas recibir la vacuna pero los medios dicen que no tiene naaada que ver, que fue un infarto (del susto de ver la aguja sera...)
> 
> ...



Mirando por los enlaces que hay en la página que has posteado he visto una cosa que me ha llamado la a tención.

Arriba a la derecha hay un enlace que pone "Celvapan und Pandemrix ", es sobre la composición y efectos de estas dos vacunas. 

Curiosamente sobre el vídeo dice: *"Celvapan fue aprobado por la UE el 4 de marzo de 2009"*
Y bajo el vídeo, a pié de página dice: *"Pandemrix fue permitido por la UE en 20 Mayo de 2008"*

QUÉ PREVISORES QUE SON LOS LABORATORIOS!!!

Lo voy a comprobar. 
Esto junto con los datos que encontré en los enlaces de la OMS que posteé hace unas páginas sobre la continuidad en la fabricación en masa de vacunas pandémicas para gripe aviar me deja muy claro que las farmaceuticas van muy por delante de los acontecimientos, y por supuesto de nosotros.


Han puesto la fecha de autorización del prototipo Celvapan H5N1 (vacuna de gripe aviar que se está fabricando) el 4 de marzo de 2009, con la aprobación para la vacuna H1N1 el 1 de octubre de 2009. Pero evidentemente ya estaba en proceso y lista para su aprobación.

http://www.emea.europa.eu/humandocs/PDFs/EPAR/celvapan/H-982-fr1.pdf

*"La Commission européenne a délivré une autorisation de mise sur le marché valide dans toute l’Union européenne pour le vaccin « prototype » H5N1 Celvapan à Baxter AG le 4 mars 2009. L’avis positif concernant le vaccin H1N1 a été émis le 1er octobre 2009."*

"La Comisión Europea ha concedido una autorización de comercialización válida en toda la Unión Europea para la vacuna contra el "prototipo" H5N1 CELVAPAN Baxter AG marzo 4, 2009. La opinión positiva acerca de la vacuna contra el H1N1 fue publicada el 1 de octubre de 2009".

Pandemrix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sobre Pandemrix, fué patentada en 2006 como un prototipo para gripe aviar, y aprobada de urgencia para como vacuna para la gripe porcina en 2009.


Bueno,*las dos previamente eran prototipos de vacuna para gripe aviar, lo que concuerda con los datos que había encontrado en la OMS.*

Y PORQUÉ TANTA INSISTENCIA EN PREPARAR VACUNAS DE GRIPE AVIAR?

*En la web de la OMS hay 19 enlaces diferentes a otras tantas empresas que están trabajando en vacunas y productos para gripe aviar, y están en fases avanzadas. De los prototipos de estas se han sacado las actuales vacunas de gripe cerda. *
Para qué tanto interés en una enfermedad que ha demostrado no ser lo que pretendían que fuera hace unos años?

No sé, amí todo esto me huele muy mal. 

A que tenemos una futura pandemia de aviar? O una mezcla de ambas?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Mirando por los enlaces que hay en la página que has posteado he visto una cosa que me ha llamado la a tención.
> 
> Arriba a la derecha hay un enlace que pone "Celvapan und Pandemrix ", es sobre la composición y efectos de estas dos vacunas.
> 
> ...



Eso precisamente fue lo que ocurrió con el caso que denunciaron Jane Bürgermeister y Sor Teresa Forcades (después), que el material para la creación de las vacunas de Baxter para Europa central estaban contaminadas de gripe humana y aviar sin atenuar.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sEPYv6hkaTM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sEPYv6hkaTM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Eso precisamente fue lo que ocurrió con el caso que denunciaron Jane Bürgermeister y Sor Teresa Forcades (después), que el material para la creación de las vacunas de Baxter para Europa central estaban contaminadas de gripe humana y aviar sin atenuar.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sEPYv6hkaTM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sEPYv6hkaTM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Desde que este verano hubieron 27 muertes por gripe aviar en Egipto ando con la mosca tras la oreja.

Es un tema que me concierne, viví muy de cerca toda la movida de la pandemia aviar, trabajaba con animales exóticos, especialmente aves, y todo el cambio de legislaciones internacionales afectó muchísimo al sector. Desde entonces está prohibida la entrada en Europa de ningún ave procedente del exterior.

SeoBirdLife se ocupa de rastrear y analizar las muestras en Europa, aquí en España oficialmente dijeron que apareció un ansar salvaje muerto por la infección, pero no era cierto, conozco al biólogo que dirige el tema, hace trabajo de campo y realiza los análisis personalmente, niega públicamente esa afirmación. También niega que puedan llegar volando aves infectadas a menos que sea por carretera u otrs vias de comunicación.

Las únicas infecciones reales (aparte de una en Alemania que desconozco) se dieron en Holanda y Paises Bajos, pero de una cepa distinta (H7N1), aparecieron en unas granjas que pertenecían a importadores con los que yo había trabajado. En Holanda hay muchas aves con enfermedades porque entran de forma ilegal, conozco muy bién el mercado.
Del H5N1 solo hubo un loro en inglaterra, y era de importación.

Curiosamente hace muy poco, puede que tres semanas, apareció un foco de la misma cepa en Guadalajara (creo), murieron más de 300 aves y el resto fué sacrificado.


Me trae muy mosca toda esa historia.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Me trae muy mosca toda esa historia.



No intentéis entender la viromancia indirecta. Es un despropósito de principio a fin. Ni predice, ni es repetible, ni produce soluciones, es una teoría acientífica y estéril. Solo da juego para meter miedo a las masas.

Todos esos virus y cepas de las que con tanta confianza hablan no son mas que ruido aleatorio amplificado millones de veces por sus aparatos. Sin aislamiento no puede haber caracterización de virus alguno, y con estos supuesos virus el aislamiento siempre fracasa.... lo cual es lógico si el virus postulado en realidad no existiese.


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

*Y ahora les cierran los laboratorios de análisis independientes*

Sanitary station closed best laboratory for diagnosing influenza A/H1N1


// 13.11.2009 // 17:01 //
*Sanitary station closed best laboratory for diagnosing influenza A/H1N1*
MIGnews.com.ua
The best laboratory for free diagnosing virus influenza A/H1N1I of Eurolab clinic has been closed n Kyiv today, UNIAN quotes founder and president of the foundation Eurolab, head of headquarters Kyivers against influenza Andriy Palchevskyi. 

"I think it is caused by the fact that we fix the real scope of epidemics of swine influenza. In recent days more than 100,000 people have appealed to us. Many of them could do tests free of charge. It is simply unacceptable and crime to close the laboratory during the epidemic. We believe it is score-settling", - said Andriy Palchevskyi. 

He presupposed that officials want to reduce the real scope of the swine flu epidemic in Ukraine. He doubts Ukraine’s Health Ministry is giving reliable information about scale of the epidemic and the real number of people ill with swine flu. "For example, in America during 6 months of the epidemic of swine influenza 22 mn people were infected with virus A/H1N1, about 4,000 people died, among them were 540 children. But in the United States there are more than 20 laboratories, and we have only 3," - said Andriy Palchevskyi. 

According to him, the laboratory Eurolab is closed by the municipal sanitary-epidemiological station, because allegedly, “there were some problems with the documents." "But we have been working for 5 years. And there were no problems. We have the only Ukrainian private laboratory diagnosing influenza virus A/H1N1," - said Andriy Palchevskyi.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> *Y ahora les cierran los laboratorios de análisis independientes*



Por fin alguien toma una medida razonable: clausurar las bases extranjeras de terror y de números en territorio propio. Quén será el responsable?

Los laboratorios se han convertido en armas de la nueva guerra fría.


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No intentéis entender la viromancia indirecta. Es un despropósito de principio a fin. Ni predice, ni es repetible, ni produce soluciones, es una teoría acientífica y estéril. Solo da juego para meter miedo a las masas.
> 
> Todos esos virus y cepas de las que con tanta confianza hablan no son mas que ruido aleatorio amplificado millones de veces por sus aparatos. Sin aislamiento no puede haber caracterización de virus alguno, y con estos supuesos virus el aislamiento siempre fracasa.... lo cual es lógico si el virus postulado en realidad no existiese.



Creo tanto como tú en la viromancia, por eso desconfío plenamente de las farmaceuticas por lo que a mí me afectan.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No intentéis entender la viromancia indirecta. Es un despropósito de principio a fin. Ni predice, ni es repetible, ni produce soluciones, es una teoría acientífica y estéril. Solo da juego para meter miedo a las masas.
> 
> Todos esos virus y cepas de las que con tanta confianza hablan no son mas que ruido aleatorio amplificado millones de veces por sus aparatos. Sin aislamiento no puede haber caracterización de virus alguno, y con estos supuesos virus el aislamiento siempre fracasa.... lo cual es lógico si el virus postulado en realidad no existiese.



Una pregunta. En base a lo que argumentas del ruido ¿sabes si repiten las pruebas cuando detectan un sub-tipo? porque si repiten y el resultado es el mismo, entonces no se podría achacar al ruido. Me corriges si me equivoco por favor.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Nov 2009)

Primeros casos de Guilleim-Barré por vacunación, los he puesto en el Hilo de la Gripe A.


----------



## jgl (14 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Primeros casos de Guilleim-Barré por vacunación, los he puesto en el Hilo de la Gripe A.



Será un goteo continuo... por desgracia sé lo que es.


----------



## Lladó (14 Nov 2009)

*Datos oficiales de Ucrania a día 14/11/2009:*
Enfermos: 1.347.538
Ingresados: 73.373 (39.380 ya dados de alta)
Fallecidos: 282
http://www.moz.gov.ua/ua/main/press/?docID=14095


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Una pregunta. En base a lo que argumentas del ruido ¿sabes si repiten las pruebas cuando detectan un sub-tipo? porque si repiten y el resultado es el mismo, entonces no se podría achacar al ruido. Me corriges si me equivoco por favor.



Si te refieres a las pruebas que aplican a los pacientes, estas ya vienen tuneadas para un solo tipo de virus, los demás no los detectan. Son como las del VIH, te dicen "sí", "no" o "no sabe no contesta". Hay pruebas tipo ELISA muy inespecíficas, y pruebas tipo Western Blot que dan una tira de papel con franjas oscurecidas como resultado, cada una correspondiente a una proteina supuestamente viral. 

Este último se toma por mas exacto, sin embargo todos los anticuerpos son inespecíficos y además las franjas *están sujetas a interpretación*, es decir, según las normas de cada pais puede bastar con dos franjas para considerarte "infectado", o se pueden exigir tres o incluso cuatro. En el caso del VIH se dan situaciones absurdas como ser positivo en África (mínimo 2 franjas) para luego volar a Australia (mínimo 4 franjas) para repetir el test y ser negativo, curándose el SIDA milagrosamente mediante un simple vuelo 

Las pruebas son costosas, por eso suelen ser para siempre no repetirse, a menos que las pagues de tu propio bolsillo. Repetir el test tampoco es garantía de imparcialidad, porque si das "negativo" o "dudoso" el médico pasará a modo "interpretación" y analizará datos ajenos al test serológico (el resultado de la prueba anterior, si eres grupo "de riesgo", preguntas personales etc) para decidir si estás "infectado" o no.

Si te refieres, por el contrario, a las secuenciaciones que conducen al "descubrimiento" de un nuevo virus por métodos indirectos - aberración que hoy en dia es lo habitual - los resultados de las mismas dependen muchísimo de los parámetros informáticos escogidos por el operador y que son totalmente ajenos a la biología (funciones de puntuación etc).

Estas secuenciacinoes se repiten cambiando los parámetros hasta que salga "algo" que concuerde con las teorías del viromante (virólogo) o que encaje parcialmente con el genoma de otro bicho que ya tienen en una base de datos. A la parte que no encaja le llaman "cepa" y por eso hoy tenemos mas "cepas" de virus gripales que especies de insectos sobre el planeta.

Dos secuencaciones virales nunca producen los mismos resultados, son experimentos irrepetibles y por lo tanto no científicos (la repetitibilidad es una condición del método científico).


----------



## H2O (14 Nov 2009)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¡Por fin se puede sacar algo en claro! Como se sospechaba, hay una epidemia de pánico por la gripe, que más o menos es la misma de todos los años, y hay un brote de un virus distinto de varias cepas de gripe que ha provocado una veintena de muertos, y que tiene todas las trazas de ser un arma biológica.
> 
> Lo terrorífico sería si ese virus se extendiera, no me extraña que en Rumanía estén acojonados, la Bukovina está en su frontera.
> 
> ...



Pero no crees que tambien la han cagado los políticos comprando una vacuna inútil?. Desde luego que los laboratorios ya han hecho el negocio (menos en Polonia, je je). A los gobiernos se la han metido doblada y estos quieren que no se vea demasiado, pero yo creo que tiene que ver mas con las restricciones de la libertad.
Salud


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (14 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si te refieres a las pruebas que aplican a los pacientes, estas ya vienen tuneadas para un solo tipo de virus, los demás no los detectan. Son como las del VIH, te dicen "sí", "no" o "no sabe bo contesta". Hay pruebas tipo ELISA muy inespecíficas, y pruebas tipo Western Blot que dan una tira de papel con franjas oscurecidas como resultado, cada una correspondiente a una proteina supuestamente viral.
> 
> Este último se toma por mas exacto, sin embargo todos los anticuerpos son inespecíficos y además las franjas *están sujetas a interpretación*, es decir, según las normas de cada pais puede bastar con dos franjas para considerarte "infectado", o se pueden exigir tres o incluso cuatro. En el caso del VIH se dan situaciones absurdas como ser positivo en África (mínimo 2 franjas) para luego volar a Australia (mínimo 4 franjas) para repetir el test y ser negativo, curándose el SIDA milagrosamente mediante un simple vuelo
> 
> ...



Me refería a los descubrimientos, pero me ha venido bien la primera explicación sobre la detección. En ese caso, si es tal y cómo dices, eso es una pseudociencia, es correcto llamarlos viromantes (cómo mínimo), porque que actuemos así los ciudadanitos de a pie para estudiar cosas, tira que te va, pero a nivel científico... Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## hikso (14 Nov 2009)

> Mueren por gripe A dos niñas catalanas que estaban sanas
> 
> COLPISA | Son las dos primeras víctimas de la enfermedad en España que no padecían patologías previas
> 
> ...



enlace

A saber lo que les dieron.


----------



## Kirot (14 Nov 2009)

Joer, espero que solo sea una excepcion.


----------



## Gliese (14 Nov 2009)

*Regulation on the obligation to report the so-called swine flu last*


The Federal Ministry of Health has the obligation of doctors, on 30 April 2009 following an outbreak of influenza was introduced, adapted.* The amendment shall enter into force on 14 November 2009 in force. In the future, no longer needs any suspected case and any disease of the doctors and be reported to the health department. Furthermore, the report is Death at the so-called swine flu.* :8::8:

At the beginning of the epidemic, as occurred only a few cases, was the current reporting requirement for the detection and assessment of the spread of influenza sense. Given the currently increasing number of cases of so-called swine flu, and also increasing numbers of cases of similar respiratory diseases that are caused by other pathogens, this is no longer necessary. *Other states have avoided for this reason already for some time on the case reports of cases of illness.*

The necessary epidemiological surveillance of the spread of so-called swine flu in Germany is guaranteed. To remain subject to the reporting requirements of the labs at each detection of influenza viruses, and the reporting obligations of doctors in the death of a man on the so-called swine flu.
*Moreover, by the Robert Koch Institute operated sentinel surveillance system of the Association of influenza disease.*

Ahora edito y les pongo el enlace a la denuncia por la relacion entre Robert Koch Institute y las farma.
Anonadada estoy, si esto lo hacen los germanos ya podemos imaginar el resto :´(
Lo siento, con las prisas me olvide de aclarar que el texto en ingles lo acabo de leer de la web del Ministerio de salud de Alemania.

Informationen zur Neuen Grippe Schweinegrippe Impfen Pandemie Influenza Impfung - Verordnung über die Meldepflicht bei der sog. Schweinegrippe geändert


----------



## Nat (15 Nov 2009)

Hola, hace unos días que he descubierto el foro y os vengo siguiendo, como mantenerme al día ya me lleva un tiempo considerable (no me quejo, muy al contrario, estoy muy pendiente), aún no he conseguido leer todos los mensajes del hilo por ello os pido disculpas si la información que os envío ya ha sido posteada.
Hablando de la capacidad que tiene el Gobierno de podernos imponer la vacunación obligatoria, se puede al menos vislumbrar hasta donde puede llegar leyendo el 


*Plan Nacional de Preparación y Respuesta ante una Pandemia de Gripe. 2005 *
que se puede descargar en el siguiente enlace:

Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo - Ciudadanos - Enfermedades y lesiones - Enfermedades Transmisibles - Plan de la Pandemia de Gripe

Aunque lo más interesante puede que sea el anexo XI, descargable en el mismo enlace y titulado:

 *Base Legal para la Puesta en Marcha de las Medidas Especiales en Materia de Salud Pública en el Contexto de la Gripe con Potencial Pandémico*
Que dice:

*Las medidas que la norma contempla (hospitalización, control de enfermos, reconocimiento de estos)
pueden restringir los derechos fundamentales recogidos en los artículos 17, 18 y 19 de la Constitución,
relativos a la libertad personal, inviolabilidad del domicilio y libertad de circulación. Concretamente,
el artículo 17 dispone que "toda persona tiene derecho a la libertad y a la seguridad”, el artículo
18 declara que “el domicilio es inviolable” y el artículo 19 por su parte, declara que "los españoles
tienen derecho a elegir libremente su residencia y a circular por el territorio nacional” y “tienen derecho
a entrar y salir libremente de España en los términos que la ley establezca”.
La Ley de Medidas Especiales en Materia de Salud Pública, por su carácter de norma orgánica, está
dotada de rango suficiente para su aplicación directa por las Autoridades Sanitaria con competencia
en materia de Salud Pública, siempre que se den los supuestos de hecho que la norma contempla.*

Hará falta autorización judicial aunque más adelante añade:

*En el caso excepcional que la medida sanitaria sea de carácter urgente, se procederá a aplicar la
medida tras la firma de la resolución por parte del Director General de Salud Pública, siendo necesaria
la ratificación judicial posterior, justificando en un informe las circunstancias que han impedido
proceder por vía de autorización judicial previa.*


----------



## willbeend (15 Nov 2009)

Nat dijo:


> Hola, hace unos días que he descubierto el foro y os vengo siguiendo, como mantenerme al día ya me lleva un tiempo considerable (no me quejo, muy al contrario, estoy muy pendiente), aún no he conseguido leer todos los mensajes del hilo por ello os pido disculpas si la información que os envío ya ha sido posteada.
> Hablando de la capacidad que tiene el Gobierno de podernos imponer la vacunación obligatoria, se puede al menos vislumbrar hasta donde puede llegar leyendo el
> 
> 
> ...



No me suena haberlo visto posteado en este hilo, aunque asi fuera, dada su relevancia, deberia postearse de nuevo cada dos o tres paginas. :Aplauso:

Con tu permiso, lo replico en el hilo principal de la gripe cerda.

Para verlo, clicka *Aqui*


----------



## Heras (15 Nov 2009)

Nat dijo:


> Hola, hace unos días que he descubierto el foro y os vengo siguiendo, como mantenerme al día ya me lleva un tiempo considerable (no me quejo, muy al contrario, estoy muy pendiente), aún no he conseguido leer todos los mensajes del hilo por ello os pido disculpas si la información que os envío ya ha sido posteada.
> Hablando de la capacidad que tiene el Gobierno de podernos imponer la vacunación obligatoria, se puede al menos vislumbrar hasta donde puede llegar leyendo el
> 
> 
> ...



Hola nat, lo que esta mas que claro es que con el plan nacional que comentas, el Boe 1015/2009 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ado-de-excepcion-post2183347.html#post2183347 que exime de pruebas exhaustivas de vacunas para ser puestas a los ciudadanos y algún decreto ley del 2005 que da permiso al gobierno a obligar si así lo consideran: 

SI LES DA LA GANA NOS PUEDEN OBLIGAR Y NO NECESITAN NADA MAS QUE CONSIDERAR QUE LAS MUERTES Y CONTAGIOS SON LOS SUFICIENTES PARA ELLO ( claro aquí entra en juego la opinión que tenga cada uno de los gobiernos y lo honestos que los consideremos, yo personalmente no me fío de ningún gobierno pero es mi opinión personal). 

Si algo a quedado claro después de ver el hilo es que los datos están tuneados, es decir nos dan los datos que quieren, tío que moquea tío con gripe a... sin mas. Teniendo en cuenta que todos los días mueren personas con problemas respiratorios si les da la gana ya sabéis muertos por gripe a.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (15 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Hola nat, lo que esta mas que claro es que con el plan nacional que comentas, el Boe 1015/2009 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ado-de-excepcion-post2183347.html#post2183347 que exime de pruebas exhaustivas de vacunas para ser puestas a los ciudadanos y algún decreto ley del 2005 que da permiso al gobierno a obligar si así lo consideran:
> 
> SI LES DA LA GANA NOS PUEDEN OBLIGAR Y NO NECESITAN NADA MAS QUE CONSIDERAR QUE LAS MUERTES Y CONTAGIOS SON LOS SUFICIENTES PARA ELLO ( claro aquí entra en juego la opinión que tenga cada uno de los gobiernos y lo honestos que los consideremos, yo personalmente no me fío de ningún gobierno pero es mi opinión personal).
> 
> Si algo a quedado claro después de ver el hilo es que los datos están tuneados, es decir nos dan los datos que quieren, tío que moquea tío con gripe a... sin mas. Teniendo en cuenta que todos los días mueren personas con problemas respiratorios si les da la gana ya sabéis muertos por gripe a.



Lo cierto es que cómo no nos organicemos y creemos una plataforma cívica para denunciar (en el sentido literal de la palabra) lo que están haciendo, nos vamos a encontrar un día "atados de manos" para hacer ya nada. Haría falta disponer de abogados concienciados con ésto, múltiples bufetes y acometer legalmente contra ellos con denuncias a mansalva. O eso o no hay nada que hacer. Si nos quedamos aquí cacareando cómo gallinas, al final terminaremos en la olla.


----------



## Gliese (15 Nov 2009)

Buenos dias a todos.
Justamente entre aqui para hablar sobre el tema que postea Nat.
Anoche, despues de leer varios apartados de la web del Ministerio de salud de Alemania me quede pensando en las implicaciones de contabilizar todos los casos sospechosos de gripe, resfriados, etc como gripe A, y una de las derivaciones justamente es que pudiera aplicarse la fatidica Emergencia Sanitaria, por el recorte de derechos-libertades que acarrea



> Iniciado por Nat
> Las medidas que la norma contempla (hospitalización, control de enfermos, reconocimiento de estos)
> pueden restringir los derechos fundamentales recogidos en los artículos 17, 18 y 19 de la Constitución,
> relativos a la libertad personal, inviolabilidad del domicilio y libertad de circulación. Concretamente,
> ...



En la web del ministerio aleman, entre otras cosas encontre un apartado destinado a informar a los medicos que dice lo siguiente:

*Notas a los médicos Identificación y presentación de informes de la sospecha en Nueva influenza (H1N1) *

Información para los médicos a informar de la muerte en Nueva H1N1 de la gripe y las medidas para los casos de H1N1 de la gripe nuevo
La situación epidemiológica actual de la gripe H1N1 es un nuevo infecciosa control de enfermedades de los mayores desafíos. Para garantizar la cobertura de la situación que se produjo en Alemania de nuevos casos de H1N1 de la gripe en la cara de un número creciente de casos, al mismo tiempo reducir la carga sobre la profesión médica al mínimo, se introdujo en abril de 2009 suprimió la obligación de denunciar los casos sospechosos y los casos de la enfermedad, los informes médicos de las muertes si se ha demostrado en relación temporal a la infección con la influenza A/H1N1 Nueva persiste. Con ello se pretende garantizar que la información se puede juzgar a los casos graves con resultado de muerte siguen siendo capaces de evaluar la posibilidad de cambiar la gravedad de la influenza y de los grupos de riesgo. Otros cambios en la situación epidemiológica puede ser más ajustes a las notas.

Fecha de Publicación24/08/2009

RKI Influenza

sigue en el proximo post


----------



## Gliese (15 Nov 2009)

Lo he copiado tal cual lo traduce google, porque no quiero modificar en absoluto el contenido.
Como veran es una nota de iguales caracteristicas que la que postee anoche.
De todas formas me gustaria que alguien con conocimientos de aleman nos ayudara porque los traductores a veces distorcionan el sentido de la frase.

Alguien recuerda el nick de los foreros de burbuja que saben aleman ??

Les dejo una copia de la denuncia del spiegel sobre las relaciones del encargado aleman de organizacion para la pandemia 


The state influenza coordinator at the Robert Koch Institute advises Listen to information in an operation financed by the pharmaceutical industry association. Corruption Guardian lamenting the amalgamation - a public official should not be so closely in league with a lobbying organization.

Berlin - Walter Haas, coordinator of the Influenza Expert Group on State Robert Koch Institute (RKI) is a scientific adviser to a funded solely by the pharmaceutical industry association. According to SPIEGEL information support ten pharmaceutical companies, the European Scientific Working Group on Influenza (ESWI), for which he works.

They include GlaxoSmithKline, maker of the German Swine fluVaccine, and the Swiss Roche Group, Which produces the antiviral drug Tamiflu. By his own admission ESWI is an independent research network. He regularly organizes conferences with hundreds of flu-participants.

The statute is to enlighten the Association of politicians and health authorities about "the benefits and safety of influenza vaccines and antiviral drugs. They carry "a policy on antiviral stockpiling, and to offer scientific proof.

Actually appears on the ESWI Web pages to include a commercial film producer of Tamiflu, Roche. ESWI A spokesman told SPIEGEL that one is proud to have won a "top-class institution," as the Robert Koch Institute and Walter Haas as unpaid consultants.

Angela Spelsberg by complaining of anti-corruption organization Transparency International, the RKI is moving here, both ethically and legally in a gray area: "It is unacceptable that a public official, which should only serve the best interests of the population so closely with a lobbying organization is in league, "she told SPIEGEL.

Nähe zu Pharmaindustrie: Pandemie-Beauftragter der Regierung hat umstrittenen Beraterjob - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft


----------



## Gliese (15 Nov 2009)

Les dejo otraperla de "premonicion" pandemica, presten mucha atencion a las fechas :

*Director del Banco Magazine - 2 º Trimestre 2008 
Planificación para una pandemia: Mantener el Banco Fuera de la lista crítica*
Gary Crum

Los organismos reguladores exigen ahora a los bancos a integrar un plan de emergencia de la pandemia en toda la organización. Le ofrecemos algunos consejos para asegurarse de que su banco es un sobreviviente.

*El pasado diciembre*, la Ley Federal de Examen de Instituciones Financieras del Consejo (FFIEC), publicó unas directrices sobre la preparación para la institución financiera para una pandemia. La nueva orientación fue el resultado de *la información obtenida de ejecutar un ejercicio de simulación de pandemia en el otoño de 2007 participaron más de 2.775 organizaciones*, de los cuales 62% fueron los bancos y cooperativas de crédito con las firmas de valores, compañías de seguros y agencias de gobierno que comprende el resto. Este ejercicio fue patrocinado conjuntamente por el Tesoro de EE.UU. y la Industria de Valores y la Asociación de Mercados Financieros. El ejercicio fue realizado por el financiero y bancario de información Comité de Infraestructura (FBIIC) y el Sector de Servicios Financieros del Consejo de Coordinación (FSSCC).

Como consecuencia de los resultados del ejercicio, las instituciones financieras se espera que actualicen sus planes de continuidad de negocio para reflejar el riesgo adicional de las pandemias. 

Bank Director Magazine - Pandemic Planning: Keeping the Bank Off the Critical List


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Nov 2009)

Hoy a día 15 de Noviembre, víspera del comienzo de la vacunación, no aparece ni una sola línea en la prensa, ¿Habrán desistido de la campaña? Yo esperaba titulares a cuatro columnas advirtiéndonos de toda clase de males si no nos vacunamos, sin embargo, silencio, no se que me preocupa mas, si la insistencia de la ministra en “repuntes” o este silencio tan sospechoso.


----------



## jgl (15 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Lo cierto es que cómo no nos organicemos y creemos una plataforma cívica para denunciar (en el sentido literal de la palabra) lo que están haciendo, nos vamos a encontrar un día "atados de manos" para hacer ya nada. Haría falta disponer de abogados concienciados con ésto, múltiples bufetes y acometer legalmente contra ellos con denuncias a mansalva. O eso o no hay nada que hacer. Si nos quedamos aquí cacareando cómo gallinas, al final terminaremos en la olla.



Buenos días,

"atados de manos" ya lo estamos hace tiempo y sin enterarnos.

En 2005 la OMS redacta los planes de emergencia internacionales para la "pandemia de gripe aviar" que nunca llegó, y una vez redactados y puestos en práctica los mecanismos de control de tráfico internacional y detección y debidamente revisados en 2007, han quedado disponibles para futuras "pandemias".

En el hilo de la gripe cerda, hace cosa de 5 o 6 semanas intenté demostrar que pueden hacer lo que quieran con la legislación en la mano, pero me faltaban estos datos que se han posteado hoy aunque los tenía parcialmente, entonces la situación estaba más relajada y no había transcendido tanto el movimiento antivacunación; ahora creo que queda bien claro.

*Todo está montado en forma de estructura piramidal, la OMS en colaboración con ONU y FAO marca las reglas en el RSI (Reglamento Sanitario Internacional), a partir del cual los estados miembros desarrollan sus planes individuales pero siempre dentro de las "recomendaciones" marcadas. Esto permite en circunstancias "especiales" cambiar las legislaciones vigentes para adaptarse al plan conjunto, siempre bajo "recomendación" de la OMS.

Todos los países miembros de la OMS tienen legislaciones excepcionales semejantes. Los Ministerios de Salud son los encargados de aplicarlas y colaborar en todo momento con las directrices marcadas en el documento de Constitución de la OMS y en el RSI que son de obligado cumplimiento para los países miembros.*
Todos estos datos (y son muchos)se pueden encontrar a partir de esta página:

WHO | Governance


----------



## jgl (15 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hoy a día 15 de Noviembre, víspera del comienzo de la vacunación, no aparece ni una sola línea en la prensa, ¿Habrán desistido de la campaña? Yo esperaba titulares a cuatro columnas advirtiéndonos de toda clase de males si no nos vacunamos, sin embargo, silencio, no se que me preocupa mas, si la insistencia de la ministra en “repuntes” o este silencio tan sospechoso.





Es la JORNADA DE REFLEXIÓN, como en unas elecciones.


----------



## Heras (15 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hoy a día 15 de Noviembre, víspera del comienzo de la vacunación, no aparece ni una sola línea en la prensa, ¿Habrán desistido de la campaña? Yo esperaba titulares a cuatro columnas advirtiéndonos de toda clase de males si no nos vacunamos, sin embargo, silencio, no se que me preocupa mas, si la insistencia de la ministra en “repuntes” o este silencio tan sospechoso.



Creo que con las dos muertes de las niñas en Barna, las mas de 4000 muertes en estados unidos...:bla::bla: que han salido estos dos últimos días ya tiene suficiente, en "el país" es la noticia mas leída (la de las dos niñas muertas por la supuesta gripe a)

Saben que hay que dar dosis suficientes de información para crear la alarma justa


----------



## jgl (15 Nov 2009)

Nat dijo:


> Hola, hace unos días que he descubierto el foro y os vengo siguiendo, como mantenerme al día ya me lleva un tiempo considerable (no me quejo, muy al contrario, estoy muy pendiente), aún no he conseguido leer todos los mensajes del hilo por ello os pido disculpas si la información que os envío ya ha sido posteada.
> Hablando de la capacidad que tiene el Gobierno de podernos imponer la vacunación obligatoria, se puede al menos vislumbrar hasta donde puede llegar leyendo el
> 
> 
> ...





A todo esto: GRACIAS NAT

Y VIENVENIDO AL FORO!!!


----------



## Nat (15 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Lo cierto es que cómo no nos organicemos y creemos una plataforma cívica para denunciar (en el sentido literal de la palabra) lo que están haciendo, nos vamos a encontrar un día "atados de manos" para hacer ya nada. Haría falta disponer de abogados concienciados con ésto, múltiples bufetes y acometer legalmente contra ellos con denuncias a mansalva. O eso o no hay nada que hacer. Si nos quedamos aquí cacareando cómo gallinas, al final terminaremos en la olla.




Fijaos que no dice que esto es aplicable en caso de Pandemia, sino en el contexto de gripe con potencial pandémico.

Vamos que está atado y bien atado. En una entrevista a Teresa Forcades en la radio donde tiene un digamos careo con Antoni Trilla, Jefe del Servicio de Epidemiología de medicina preventiva del Hospital Clínico de Barcelona, Profesor de Salud Pública de la Universidad de Barcelona y uno de los epidemiólogos más reconocidos de Europa, éste le dice a Teresa que es imposible que se de aquí el caso de la vacunación obligatoria a lo que Teresa contesta que se alegra de que sea así, pero que de todos modos no estaría de más crear una plataforma para asegurarnos de que no exista cabida para esta medida.

Ahora no encuentro el enlace de la entrevista subtitulada, porque es en catalán, pero en cuanto lo encuentro os lo envío.

Catràdio.cat


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 Nov 2009)

Nat dijo:


> Fijaos que no dice que esto es aplicable en caso de Pandemia, sino en el contexto de gripe con potencial pandémico.
> 
> Vamos que está atado y bien atado.



El cambio en la definición de pandemia introducido en Marzo del 2009 por la OMS (eliminación de la condición de provocar muertes) ya estiraba el concepto hasta el punto de dejar a discreción de la organización el botón de alarma. 

Ahora los gobiernos - operando en perfecto tándem con las mafias farmacéuticas - la difuminan aun mas preponiéndole el adjetivo indeterminador_ "potencial"_ lo cual les permite escoger la razón que mas les guste para declarar un estado de excepción "médico".


----------



## jgl (15 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El cambio en la definición de pandemia introducido en Marzo del 2009 por la OMS (eliminación de la condición de provocar muertes) ya estiraba el concepto hasta el punto de dejar a discreción de la organización el botón de alarma.
> 
> Ahora los gobiernos - operando en perfecto tándem con las mafias farmacéuticas - la difuminan aun mas preponiéndole el adjetivo indeterminador_ "potencial"_ lo cual les permite escoger la razón que mas les guste para declarar un estado de excepción "médico".




Y todo esto enmarcado en una situación de crisis económica manipulada.

Es importante no olvidarlo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (15 Nov 2009)

Nat dijo:


> Fijaos que no dice que esto es aplicable en caso de Pandemia, sino en el contexto de gripe con potencial pandémico.
> 
> Vamos que está atado y bien atado. En una entrevista a Teresa Forcades en la radio donde tiene un digamos careo con Antoni Trilla, Jefe del Servicio de Epidemiología de medicina preventiva del Hospital Clínico de Barcelona, Profesor de Salud Pública de la Universidad de Barcelona y uno de los epidemiólogos más reconocidos de Europa, éste le dice a Teresa que es imposible que se de aquí el caso de la vacunación obligatoria a lo que Teresa contesta que se alegra de que sea así, pero que de todos modos no estaría de más crear una plataforma para asegurarnos de que no exista cabida para esta medida.
> 
> ...





jgl dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> "atados de manos" ya lo estamos hace tiempo y sin enterarnos.
> 
> ...




Siempre se puede hacer algo. Mirar éste resumen publicado en un periódico sobre la azaña de Jane Bürgermeister y perdonar el ladrillazo pero vale la pena tenerlo entero aquí:

*
¿Se maquina genocidio en masa?*

Salud o crimen de lesa humanidad

Antes de que llegue el invierno y que nos intenten vacunar a todos, es bueno seguir leyendo...*

Una periodista de investigación de Austria alerta al mundo que el mayor crimen en la historia de la humanidad está en marcha. *Jane Bürgermeister ha presentado cargos penales al FBI en contra de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), las Naciones Unidas (ONU), y varios altos funcionarios de Gobiernos y empresas en relación con el bioterrorismo y los intentos de cometer asesinatos en masa.* También ha preparado un mandamiento judicial contra la vacunación que se está presentado en América.

Estas acciones siguen sus cargos en abril y *en contra de Baxter AG and Avir Green Hills Biotechnology de Austria por producir vacunas contra la gripe con aves contaminadas, alegando que se trataba de un acto deliberado de provocar y sacar provecho de una pandemia...*

*Resumen de las reclamaciones y denuncias presentadas ante el FBI en Austria el 10 de junio, 2009*
*
Barack Obama* En su acusación, *Bürgermeister presenta pruebas de los actos de bioterrorismo* que se encuentra en violación de la ley de EE.UU. por un grupo que operan en los EE.UU. *bajo la dirección de los banqueros internacionales que controlan la Reserva Federal, así como la OMS, la ONU y la OTAN*. Este es el bioterrorismo con el fin de *llevar a cabo un genocidio en masa* contra la población de los EE.UU. mediante el uso de la ingeniería genética una pandemia de gripe de virus con la intención de causar la muerte. Este grupo ha elevado anexo de las oficinas gubernamentales en los EE.UU.

En concreto, se presentan evidencias de que los *acusados*, *Barack Obama, presidente de los EE.UU.; David Nabarro, coordinador del Sistema de las Naciones Unidas para la Gripe; Margaret Chan, directora general de la OMS; Kathleen Sibelius, secretario del Departamento de Salud y Servicios Humanos; Janet Napolitano, secretaria del Departamento de Seguridad Interior; David de Rotschild, banquero; David Rockefeller, banquero; George Soros, el banquero; Werner Faymann, canciller de Austria, y Alois Stoger, ministro de Salud de Austria,* entre otros, son parte de este sindicato internacional penal de las empresas que ha desarrollado, producido, almacenado armas biológicas y empleados para eliminar la población de los EE.UU. y otros países para obtener beneficios políticos y financieros.

*Barón De Rotschild* Las acusaciones sostienen que estos acusados conspiraron entre sí y con otros para diseñar, financiar y participar en la fase final de la ejecución de un programa encubierto de armas biológicas internacional con la participación de las empresas *farmacéuticas Baxter y Novartis.* Ellos hicieron esto por bioingeniería y liberaron agentes biológicos letales, en particular la “gripe aviar” y el virus de la gripe porcina ”con el fin de tener un pretexto para poner en marcha un programa de vacunación en masa forzado que sería el medio de la administración de un *agente biológico tóxico* de causar la muerte y lesiones a la población de los EE.UU. Esta acción constituye una violación directa sobre las armas biológicas de la Ley contra el terrorismo.

*David Rockefeller *Los cargos de Bürgermeister incluirán *pruebas de que Baxter AG, filial austriaca de Baxter International, deliberadamente envió 72 kilos de aves vivas infectadas con el virus de la gripe*, facilitadas por la OMS en el invierno de 2009 a 16 laboratorios en cuatro condados. Afirma que esta prueba ofrece una prueba clara de que las empresas farmacéuticas internacionales y los organismos gubernamentales están participando activamente en la elaboración, desarrollo, fabricación y distribución de agentes biológicos clasificados como los más letales armas biológicas en la tierra con el fin de *desencadenar una pandemia y causar la muerte en masa*.

En sus cargos en abril, señaló que el laboratorio de *Baxter en Austria*, uno de los laboratorios en bioseguridad, supuestamente, más seguros en del mundo, no se adhieren a las más básicas y esenciales medidas en bioseguridad para mantener *72 kilos de un patógeno clasificado como un arma biológica* en un lugar seguro y aislado del resto sustancias , sino que permite que se mezcle con el virus de la gripe humana normal y enviados desde sus instalaciones en Orth en el Donau.

*George Soros* En febrero, un funcionario de* Biotest en la República Checa *probó la vacuna en *hurones*, los hurones murieron. Este incidente no fue seguido por una investigación de la OMS, la Unión Europea, de Austria o las autoridades sanitarias. No hubo ninguna investigación del contenido de los virus en esa vacunal, y no hay datos sobre la secuencia genética del virus en libertad.

En respuesta a preguntas parlamentarias el 20 de mayo, el *ministro de Salud de Austria, Alois Stoger, *reveló que el incidente no se había manejado como un lapso de bioseguridad, ya que debería haber sido, sino como un delito contra el código sobre medicamentos veterinarios. Un médico veterinario ha sido enviado al laboratorio para una breve inspección.

El expediente de Bürgermeister revela que la liberación de los virus era un paso mas para *desencadenar una pandemia que permitiría a la OMS declarar una pandemia de Nivel 6.* *Ella enumeran las leyes y decretos que permiten a la ONU y la OMS hacerse cargo de los Estados Unidos en caso de pandemia.* Además, la legislación que exige el cumplimiento obligatorio con las vacunas se pondría en vigor en los EE.UU. en condiciones de declararse una pandemia.

*Canciller Werner Faymann *Los cargos se basan en que la pandemia de *la “gripe porcina” es un negocio* y una gran mentira y que *no hay ningún virus que represente una amenaza para la población.* Presenta *pruebas* que conducen a creer que el virus de la gripe aviar y la gripe porcina *han sido creados por laboratorios de bioingeniería* , utilizando fondos proporcionados por la OMS y otros organismos gubernamentales, entre otros. Esta “gripe porcina” es un *híbrido entre gripe porcina, gripe humana y gripe aviar*, algo que sólo pueden provenir de laboratorios de acuerdo con muchos expertos.

La OMS afirma que esta “gripe porcina” se está extendiendo y la pandemia debe ser declarada haciendo caso omiso de las causas fundamentales. El virus que se creó y fue puesto en libertad con la ayuda de la OMS, y la OMS es responsable de la abrumadora pandemia en primer lugar. Además, los síntomas de la supuesta “gripe porcina” son indistinguibles de los periodos de la gripe o resfriado común. La “gripe porcina” no causa mas muertes que la gripe ordinaria.

Bürgermeister toma nota de que las cifras de muertes registradas por la “gripe porcina” son incompatibles y no hay claridad en cuanto a la forma en que el número de “muertes” se ha documentado.

No hay potencial pandémico para vacunaciones en masa a menos que se lleven a cabo a militarizar la gripe, con el pretexto de proteger a la población. Hay motivos razonables para creer que la obligación de las vacunas será adrede contaminada con enfermedades que están específicamente diseñados para causar la muerte.

*Margaret Chan *Se hace referencia a una licencia de *Novartis* para vacuna contra la gripe aviar que mató a 21 personas sin hogar en Polonia en el verano de 2008 y tuvo como “medida de resultado primario” de “eventos adversos", cumpliendo así el gobierno de EE.UU. de la propia definición de un arma biológica (una agente biológico destinado a causar una tasa de eventos adversos, es decir, la muerte o lesiones), con un sistema de prestación de servicios (de inyección).

Ella *alega* que el mismo complejo de las *compañías farmacéuticas internacionales y los organismos gubernamentales *que han *desarrollado y puesto en libertad la pandemia* se han posicionado para beneficiarse de desencadenar contratos de suministro de vacunas. Medios de comunicación controlados por el grupo están difundiendo información errónea sobre la “gripe porcina” calmando a la población de los EE.UU. para que tomen la vacuna peligrosa.

El pueblo de los EE.UU. sufrirá importantes e irreparables daños y perjuicios si se ven obligadas a tomar esta vacuna no probada sin su consentimiento de conformidad con el modelo de la Ley de Estado de Emergencia Sanitaria, la Ley de Emergencia Nacional, la Directiva Presidencial de Seguridad Nacional / NSPD 51, Seguridad de la Patria Directive/HSPD-20 presidencial, y la Alianza Internacional sobre la Gripe Aviar y Pandémica.

Bürgermeister alega que en los EE.UU. *desde 2008 se ha acelerado la aplicación de leyes y reglamentos* destinados a los ciudadanos de los EE.UU. legitimando según sus derechos constitucionales a negarse ser vacunados. Estas personas han creado o permitido dispuesto a permanecer en el lugar que lo convierten en un *delito de negarse a tener una inyección contra la pandemia de virus*. Ellos han impuesto penas o *crueles sanciones* tales como penas de prisión y / o de cuarentena en los campos de FEMA, a la vez que *restringen *a los ciudadanos de los EE.UU. a *reclamar la indemnización* de las lesiones o la muerte por la inyección forzada. Esto es una violación de las leyes federales que regulan la corrupción y el abuso de poder, así como de la Constitución y la Carta de Derechos. A través de estas acciones, los acusados han sentado las bases para el genocidio en masa.

Usando la “gripe porcina”, como pretexto, los acusados han planeado el asesinato en masa de la población de los EE.UU. por medio de la vacunación forzada. Han instalado una extensa red de *campos de concentración de FEMA, han construido fosas comunes* y han participado en la elaboración y aplicación de un plan de mano el poder sobre los EE.UU. a un crimen internacional que utiliza el sindicato de la ONU y la OMS como un frente de chantaje ilegal influido en las actividades de la delincuencia organizada, en violación de las leyes que rigen la traición.

*Janet Napolitano* Además, los cargos al complejo de empresas farmacéuticas como *Baxter, Novartis y Sanofi Aventis son parte de un programa de armas biológicas de doble propósito*, financiado por el sindicato de este penal internacional y diseñado para la aplicación de los asesinatos en masa para *reducir la población del mundo en más de cinco millones de personas en los próximos diez años*. Su plan es sembrar el terror para obligar a la gente a renunciar a sus derechos.

Al eliminar la población de América del Norte, la élite internacional tendrá acceso a los recursos naturales como el agua y el aceite de las tierras subdesarrolladas. Y mediante la eliminación de los EE.UU. y su constitución democrática al subsumir bajo una Unión de América del Norte, el grupo de delincuencia internacional tendrá el control total de América del Norte.

*Lo más destacado de expediente completo*

El expediente completo del 10 de junio es un documento de 69 páginas donde presenta pruebas que justifican todos los cargos. Esto incluye:

Antecedentes de hecho que se esbozan líneas de tiempo y los hechos que establecer la *causa probable*, la ONU y la OMS, las definiciones y funciones, y la historia y de los incidentes de abril de 2009 con el brote de la “gripe porcina”.

*Pruebas* de que la vacuna contra la “*gripe porcina*” se define como *arma biológica* como delinean los organismos gubernamentales y regulaciones que restringen la clasificación y vacunas.

La evidencia científica de la “gripe porcina” es un virus artificial (genética).

La *evidencia científica* de que la “gripe porcina” se asemeja a la *bioingeniería *para el virus de la gripe española de 1918 y un informe de la revista Ciencia del doctor *Jeffrey Taubenberger*.

La secuencia del genoma de la “gripe porcina”

*Prueba* de la liberación de la “gripe porcina” en Mexico...

*Pruebas* de la participación del *Presidente de que Obama* delinea su viaje a *México,* que coincidió con la reciente foco de “*gripe porcina*” y la muerte de varios funcionarios involucrados en su viaje. Afirmación es que el Presidente nunca fue atacado por la “gripe porcina” porque había sido *previamente vacunado*.

*Pruebas* de la función de *Baxter y la OMS en la producción y liberación de la pandemia del virus en Austria.* El material incluye una declaración de un oficial de Baxter indicando el H5N1 en la República Checa se recibió de un centro de referencia de la OMS. Esto incluye la *delimitación de las pruebas y alegatos de los cargos* presentados por Bürgermeister en abril en Austria, que actualmente están bajo investigación.

*Pruebas* de que *Baxter está dentro de una red encubierta de armas biológicas*. Pruebas de que Baxter ha contaminado deliberadamente vacunas o material relacionado. *Prueba de vacunas de que Novartis se está utilizando como armas biológicas*.* Pruebas* de la función de la *OMS* en el programa de *armas biológicas.
*
*Pruebas* de la *manipulación de datos de la OMS* acerca de la enfermedad con el fin de justificar la declaración de una pandemia Nivel 6 con el fin de tomar el control de los EE.UU..

*Pruebas* del papel del *Laboratorio Nacional de Microbiología de Canadá* en el programa de *armas biológicas*.

*Pruebas* de la participación de los *científicos* que trabajan para el *Reino Unido de NIBSC, y el CDC* en la ingeniería de la “*gripe porcina*”.

*Prueba que vacunas causaron muertes durante la gripe española de 1918* incluida la creencia del doctor *Jerry Tennant* que el uso generalizado de la *aspirina* durante el invierno que siguió al final de la Primera Guerra Mundial podría haber sido un factor clave que contribuye a la pandemia antes de la supresión del sistema inmunitario y la reducción de la temperatura corporal, permitiendo que el virus de la gripe se multiplicarse. *Tamiflu y Relenza, también la bajan la temperatura del cuerpo y, por tanto, también pueden ser llamados a contribuir a la propagación de una pandemia.*

Fuente: Seprin H.A.

* Tomado de InSurGente


----------



## Nat (15 Nov 2009)

Tambien mueren niños sanos con la gripe estacional, 

Update: Influenza-Associated Deaths Reported Among Children Aged <18 Years --- United States, 2003--04 Influenza Season


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 Nov 2009)

Nat dijo:


> Tambien mueren niños sanos con la gripe estacional,
> 
> Update: Influenza-Associated Deaths Reported Among Children Aged <18 Years --- United States, 2003--04 Influenza Season



Es verdad, aunque los dos niños catalanes recibieron Tamiflú al que "no respondieron" según la noticia. Por tanto los mató un virus desconocido, no el Tamiflú


----------



## Nat (15 Nov 2009)

Han insistido en que compremos las vacunas, bien, podemos entender el por qué, dinero, pero ¿por qué tanto empeño en que nos las pongamos?


----------



## cimarrón (15 Nov 2009)

Nat dijo:


> Han insistido en que compremos las vacunas, bien, podemos entender el por qué, dinero, pero ¿por qué tanto empeño en que nos las pongamos?



ésta es buena. si ya han hecho el business.. ¿para que no se caiga el dogma? no sé no sé


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (15 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es verdad, aunque los dos niños catalanes recibieron Tamiflú al que "no respondieron" según la noticia. Por tanto los mató un virus desconocido, no el Tamiflú



¿Tienes a mano el enlace de la noticia donde dice que les administraron Tamiflu? en el que puse yo no va.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (15 Nov 2009)

cimarrón dijo:


> ésta es buena. si ya han hecho el business.. ¿para que no se caiga el dogma? no sé no sé



¿porque si nos las ponemos nos harán polvo el sistema inmune y seremos unos excelentes clientes futuros?

o peor aún ¿porque palmaremos a miles después por la misma deficiencia?

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VTRSeeTGagQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VTRSeeTGagQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Nov 2009)

Y si la famosa vacuna es una "estererilación+iva"?


----------



## Heras (15 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y si la famosa vacuna es una "estererilación+iva"?



Es una de las teorías que me ronda la cabeza....ienso:


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Nov 2009)

No han dado la cifra de enfermos de hoy?


----------



## Nat (15 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es verdad, aunque los dos niños catalanes recibieron Tamiflú al que "no respondieron" según la noticia. Por tanto los mató un virus desconocido, no el Tamiflú



También puede ser que ingresar a las niñas fuera su sentencia de muerte, teniendo en cuenta que los médicos le tienen pánico a la neumonía hospitalaria que cada año se lleva a unos cuantos por delane quizás un Hospital sea el peor sitio para intentar superar una gripe.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Nov 2009)

POr cierto donde esta Ziberan??? ya no interviene...

La incidencia 299 muertos el resto miradlo vosotros

Google Vertaling


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Nov 2009)

Google Vertaling

Aqui esta perdonen.

Por cierto solo hay unos 13.000 infectados más... poquisimos comparado con otros dias


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (15 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> POr cierto donde esta Ziberan??? ya no interviene...
> 
> La incidencia 299 muertos el resto miradlo vosotros
> 
> Google Vertaling



Si el señor Putin no fuera tan borde con él, aquí estaría. A mi particularmente me interesa la opinión de ambos y eso se ha perdido por no guardar él las formas.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Nov 2009)

Pues patadanlaboca a putin

O que no entre a discutir


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Tienes a mano el enlace de la noticia donde dice que les administraron Tamiflu? en el que puse yo no va.



Dos niñas de 4 y 13 años sin dolencias previas mueren de gripe A - CULTURA Y SOCIEDAD - Diario de Navarra

_
Ninguna de las dos había respondido a los *antivirales* que se les suministraron *durante toda la semana*_​
7 días dándoles de comer los llamados "antivirales" (veneno citotóxico) y cuando se mueren por el veneno la culpa se la lleva un virus que nadie en sus cuerpecitos ha encontrado. Manda cojones matasanos...



Azrael_II dijo:


> Pues patadanlaboca a putin
> 
> O que no entre a discutir



Que pasa, que el tal Z-no-se-qué es tonto y no puede defenderse solito? Ahora lo ponéis de mártir?

Si no entra el topo de la OMS es porque se le acabaron los argumentos, no le deis mas vueltas!


----------



## willbeend (15 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Si el señor Putin no fuera tan borde con él, aquí estaría. A mi particularmente me interesa la opinión de ambos y eso se ha perdido por no guardar él las formas.



no le digas eso al Putín que aun lo enalteces mas!



Con todo el aprecio hacia el Ziber, en una cosa (entre otras) creo que tiene razon el Putín y es que la exageracion en el numero de casos por gripe A que ya sabemos que NO tienen por que ser gripe A. Solamente beneficia a quien nos quiere acojonar para que vayamos corriendo a vacunarnos.

Por tanto, no estaria demas rectficar en ese sentido y putualizar la exageracion de datos que dicta la OMS para que nos entre el canguelo.

todos nos podemos equivocar, pero lo importantes es rectificar si nos damos cuenta y si es necesario volver a rectificar hasta que demos con la verdad (si esta no nos vuelve completamente locos antes).

Tambien puntualizar, que agradeceria enormemente al Ziber, que siguiera por aqui debatiendo los temas que tenemos entre manos.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (15 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Dos niñas de 4 y 13 años sin dolencias previas mueren de gripe A - CULTURA Y SOCIEDAD - Diario de Navarra
> 
> _
> Ninguna de las dos había respondido a los *antivirales* que se les suministraron *durante toda la semana*_​
> ...



Gracias por la explicación sobre la naturaleza de los antivirales, pero la pregunta era si tenías a mano el enlace donde se dice que se les administró, aunque quizá sea algo de cajón, pero me interesaba verlo escrito por algún medio, así es más fácil difundirlo para concienciar del peligro de esas mierdas de venenos.

En tanto a Ziberán, si de veras fuese eso que dices, no te lo quitarías de encima ni declarándole tu amor perpetuo :XX: . Sencillamente opina distinto y no hay más.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación sobre la naturaleza de los antivirales, pero la pregunta era si tenías a mano el enlace donde se dice que se les administró.



Pero bueno, es que no has pinchado en el enlace de mi mensaje?

Hoy se te nota raro, perdido, deberías dejar el tema un ratillo y tomarte un descanso. Parece que no puedes con el mono de noticias.


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Nov 2009)

Los médicos no te lo van a decir argumentando confidencialidad y menos en este caso en el que hay muertos de por medio, pero seguramente sea uno de estos dos:

Zanamivir. Comercializado por Glaxo Smith Kline como Relenza.

Oseltamivir de Hoffmann-La Roche conocido como Tamiflu.

Personalmente opino que las pobres niñas murieron intoxicadas por la mierda que llevan esos medicamentos, pero el tema sigue en investigación, aunque el diagnóstico de muerte por gripe A ya es oficial incluso sin que hayan terminado las investigaciones.

Esta gripe A va a servir para arropar a cientos de muertos por otras causas eso que nadie lo dude, este caso es sólo uno más.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (15 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero bueno, es que no has pinchado en el enlace de mi mensaje?
> 
> Hoy se te nota raro, perdido, deberías dejar el tema un ratillo y tomarte un descanso. Parece que no puedes con el mono de noticias.



No, ni lo vi. Ahora ya lo he visitado y he visto que dicen lo de los antivirales, pero no especifican cuales. si que alguien en los mensajes habla del tamiflu.

Estar cansado lo estoy, llevo ya bastante tiempo dedicándome a informar de diferentes temas y el agotamiento se nota, se acumula. De todas formas si que había bajado el ritmo aquí al igual que la mayoría.

Por otro lado, cómo consejo, tengo la costumbre de resaltar en *negrita* los enlaces para hacerlos más visibles, pero cada cual...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> No, ni lo vi. Ahora ya lo he visitado y he visto que dicen lo de los antivirales, pero no especifican cuales. si que alguien en los mensajes habla del tamiflu.



Contra la gripe solo hay uno. Y si es otro da lo mismo, todos los antivirales son citotóxicos.

La gripe no responde a los antivirales simplemente porque no se debe a ningún virus. Así de simple y sencillo. Tampoco responde a los crucifijos porque no la causa ningún espíritu maligno.


----------



## Mingob (15 Nov 2009)

Hola,
Disculpas si alguien ya ha posteado esta noticia.
Un saludo


----------



## Nat (15 Nov 2009)

Yo creo que a estas alturas ya nadie duda de que los medios de comunicación están todos, al menos en este tema, volcados en favorecer que la vacunación de la población sea lo más efectiva posible. No hacen más que informar de los muertos diariamente y hablar de las vacunas pero no informan de las muertes en Suecia, de la postura de Polonia, etc, etc. Es decir, no publican nada que pueda perjudicar la imagen de la vacuna, yo entiendo que el Gobierno así lo quiera, es lógico, no van a estar en contra de la opinión oficial, pero la prensa... me sorprende, siempre dispuesta a dar estocazos en otros temas (caiga quien caiga) en este se muestran terriblemente sumisos, no se puede crear controversia, parece que les han ordenado.

Aún así, me llama la atención que defendiendo esta postura siempre aparezca el Dr. Antoni Trilla, ¿qué pasa, no encuentran otro profesional importante dispuesto a apoyar su postura?, de hecho para representar a Madrid no lo hace ninguna eminencia, sino un médico de familia. Creo que con esto se puede apreciar indirectamente qué es lo que opinan los médicos sobre esta campaña de vacunación y lo poco dispuestos que están a hacer declaraciones a favor.

Pasar la gripe, sea cual sea · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Ziberan (15 Nov 2009)

Hola majos, entro para que no digáis que no posteo nada. Daros infinitas gracias a los que os habéis acordado de mí.

Pero debo reconocer que el tema se desinfla.

En cualquier caso, siempre he comentado que lo más importante era el silencio informativo, y nos han demostrado que hay un asunto muy feo detrás. Me parece la situación de silencio mediático más oscura que recuerdo, y siendo como son una jauría salvaje, no podemos ni imaginar el enorme poder que ha conseguido amordazarlos.

Algo se mueve, y algo permanece inmóvil. Lo vamos a pasar muy mal en el futuro.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## doced11 (15 Nov 2009)

La gripe A está produciendo una mortalidad muy baja, como ocho veces menor que la de la gripe estacional, lo que ocurre es que la estacional suele matar a personas de avanzada edad o con factores claros de riesgo. La gripe A está afectando a gente de cualquier edad, más a jóvenes, sin riesgos claros...
Por ahora, los factores de riesgo son embarazo, mujer, precolombina, obesidad y EPOC. ¿Por que estos factores son de riesgo? No se sabe, pero los que se encuentran en esas circunstancias mueren más.
La muerte se produce por neumonitis masiva, seguida de SDRA y DFMO. Y, efectivamente, el tamiflu no sirve para nada.

Esto es lo que se está viendo en las UVIs, si lo queréis creer, pues bien, y si no, pues también.


----------



## stiff upper lip (15 Nov 2009)

doced11 dijo:


> La gripe A está produciendo una mortalidad muy baja, como ocho veces menor que la de la gripe estacional, lo que ocurre es que la estacional suele matar a personas de avanzada edad o con factores claros de riesgo. La gripe A está afectando a gente de cualquier edad, más a jóvenes, sin riesgos claros...
> Por ahora, los factores de riesgo son embarazo, mujer, precolombina, obesidad y EPOC. ¿Por que estos factores son de riesgo? No se sabe, pero los que se encuentran en esas circunstancias mueren más.
> La muerte se produce por neumonitis masiva, seguida de SDRA y DFMO. Y, efectivamente, el tamiflu no sirve para nada.
> 
> Esto es lo que se está viendo en las UVIs, si lo queréis creer, pues bien, y si no, pues también.




¿Todavía con ese argumento de la franja de edad? ¿Aún no os hemos convencido de que está desmontado? de 18 a 49 años tenemos el mayor intervalo de años y el mayor número de gente, curiosidades de la natalidad, es lógico que se den la mayoría de casos incluyendo los más graves en él.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Nov 2009)

*...*

El tamiflu por lo visto es una verdadera bazofia...

No se porque no recetan paracetamol agua, calditos etc!

Y como no se me caen los anillos en este tema de Ucrania que esta apunto de ser zanjado a no ser de que pase algo extraordinario, el ganador ha sido...


Putin, le doy un 75% de acierto sobre este tema... Nos la han metido doblada. Ucrania pais corrupto.

Lo unico que vale la pena es la tia que se tira putin ( el de verdad) la Yuli, que por cierto, en su página web vi una foto suya en la que se le notaban los pezones (os lo juro) y al poco tiempo la quise volver a ver y la muy... la habia quitado! mecagondiola


----------



## doced11 (15 Nov 2009)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Todavía con ese argumento de la franja de edad? ¿Aún no os hemos convencido de que está desmontado? de 18 a 49 años tenemos el mayor intervalo de años y el mayor número de gente, curiosidades de la natalidad, es lógico que se den la mayoría de casos incluyendo los más graves en él.




No estamos hablando de a que grupo de edad afecta más, sino en que grupo se producen la mayoría de las muertes.

Para la gripe estacional, el grupo de 18 a 49 años también es el mayor, y no es el que más muertes registra, todo lo contrario.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (15 Nov 2009)

doced11 dijo:


> Para la gripe estacional, el grupo de 18 a 49 años también es el mayor, y no es el que más muertes registra, todo lo contrario.



Como era de esperar. Los más frágiles siempre han sido los niños y los ancianos. Nada nuevo en esta pandemia de desinformación.

La neumonía es la primera causa de mortandad infantil. Ahora intentan hacer pasar por una gripe virulenta lo que ya existía.

Neumonía, principal causa de la mortalidad infantil. europapress.es


----------



## jgl (16 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El tamiflu por lo visto es una verdadera bazofia...
> 
> No se porque no recetan paracetamol agua, calditos etc!




A mí es lo que me recetaron: reposo absoluto, cosas calientes y a sudar, y que si empeoraba fuese de urgencia. 

Y yo añadí ajo, limón y ayuno. Y aquí estoy, algo tocado el pulmón pero bien.

Y soy de riesgo.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Nov 2009)

recuperate !! el zumo de naranja va bien


----------



## eleztrico (16 Nov 2009)

Han pronósticado en TVE1 que el subidón (el pico) será dentro de 15 días y que a la vacuna le hacen falta sobre 10 para hacer efecto.

Cada uno verá su plan de emergencia. Avisados estais.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Nov 2009)

Vamos el típico marketing "compra ahora que dentro de poco no podras hacerlo sera mas caro"

Vacunate ahora que si esperas ya no sera viable.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Nov 2009)

YouTube - Ministra Salud Polonia - Traducido Español

Ministra polaca, traducido al español, que diferencia con nuestras ministras...


----------



## eleztrico (16 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Vamos el típico marketing "compra ahora que dentro de poco no podras hacerlo sera mas caro"
> 
> Vacunate ahora que si esperas ya no sera viable.



Puedo decirte que, los lagartos-marcianos no sé,pero la enfermedad está entre nosotros. Más que nada porque la he visto.

Puedes preguntar a cualquiera que trabaje en un hospital, lo que también pienso es que la vacuna no está clara, con lo que yo prefiero hacer deporte e hincharme a vitamina C.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Puedo decirte que, los lagartos-marcianos no sé,pero la enfermedad está entre nosotros. Más que nada porque la he visto.



En que se distingue esta enfermedad de las ya conocidas? si es que la has visto sabrás por qué es diferente, no?


----------



## eleztrico (16 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> En que se distingue esta enfermedad de las ya conocidas? si es que la has visto sabrás por qué es diferente, no?



1-. empieza por fiebre (sobre 39) y dolor de cabeza. La gripe normal nunca la había visto empezar así.

Luego ya es lo de siempre dolores musculares , falta de apetito.



Sobre el contagio, que se que lo quieres saber, a mi aún no me ha afectado.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> 1-. empieza por fiebre (sobre 39) y dolor de cabeza. La gripe normal nunca la había visto empezar así.
> 
> Luego ya es lo de siempre dolores musculares , falta de apetito.



Tienes idea de cuántas enfermedades comparten exactamente esos mismos síntomas?

Te puedo dar una lista con 60 enfermedades diferentes que dan fiebre y dolor de cabeza, desde el cáncer a la resaca pasando por intoxicaciones alimentarias, antrax, brucelosis, blastomicosis, encefalitis, enterovirus, nefropatías, listeriosis, linfomas, polimialgia reumática, sífilis, estreptococos...

No os dais cuenta de que os están tomando el pelo con estos síntomas tan comunes y genéricos? La gente se muere de enfermedades ya existentes, no de ninguna plaga nueva!


----------



## cimarrón (16 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tienes idea de cuántas enfermedades comparten exactamente esos mismos síntomas?
> 
> Te puedo dar una lista con 60 enfermedades diferentes que dan fiebre y dolor de cabeza, desde el cáncer a la resaca pasando por intoxicaciones alimentarias, antrax, brucelosis, blastomicosis, encefalitis, enterovirus, nefropatías, listeriosis, linfomas, polimialgia reumática, sífilis, estreptococos...
> 
> No os dais cuenta de que os están tomando el pelo con estos síntomas tan comunes y genéricos? La gente se muere de enfermedades ya existentes, no de ninguna plaga nueva!



con la ayuda de una enorme maquinaria iatrogénica y venenosa.


----------



## Agropecuario (16 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> 1-. empieza por fiebre (sobre 39) y dolor de cabeza. La gripe normal nunca la había visto empezar así.
> 
> Luego ya es lo de siempre dolores musculares , falta de apetito.
> 
> ...



No me jodas :8:, que yo empece ayer asi, y hoy aunque con menos fiebre tengo una cara como la de este colega ::, parece que me acabo de levantar de la tumba.

¿Tienes algun dato más?


----------



## Agropecuario (16 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tienes idea de cuántas enfermedades comparten exactamente esos mismos síntomas?
> 
> Te puedo dar una lista con 60 enfermedades diferentes que dan fiebre y dolor de cabeza, desde el cáncer a la resaca pasando por intoxicaciones alimentarias, antrax, brucelosis, blastomicosis, encefalitis, *enterovirus*, nefropatías, listeriosis, linfomas, polimialgia reumática, sífilis, estreptococos...
> 
> No os dais cuenta de que os están tomando el pelo con estos síntomas tan comunes y genéricos? La gente se muere de enfermedades ya existentes, no de ninguna plaga nueva!



Pero solo en el caso de que cumpla los postulados de Kock, ¿no?


----------



## lemmings (16 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> No me jodas :8:, que yo empece ayer asi, y hoy aunque con menos fiebre tengo una cara como la de este colega ::, parece que me acabo de levantar de la tumba.
> 
> ¿Tienes algun dato más?



Lamento decírtelo, pero oficialmente te quedan 2 telediarios. :56:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Pero solo en el caso de que cumpla los postulados de Kock, ¿no?



Los postulados de Kock deben ser la polla...


----------



## eleztrico (16 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> No me jodas :8:, que yo empece ayer asi, y hoy aunque con menos fiebre tengo una cara como la de este colega ::, parece que me acabo de levantar de la tumba.
> 
> ¿Tienes algun dato más?



Ya no tendrás ganas pero unos cuantos días sin salir de casa. Como salgas y enganches una recaída puedes ir a parar al hospital.

Vete al médico y te dará una baja para una semana si trabajas.


----------



## cimarrón (16 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> Lamento decírtelo, pero oficialmente te quedan 2 telediarios. :56:



si se cree lo que dicen en los telediarios puede que sí.


----------



## Agropecuario (16 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Vete al médico y te dará una baja para una semana si trabajas.



Yo no tengo esos problemas, soy autonomo :cook:


----------



## Heras (16 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> No me jodas :8:, que yo empece ayer asi, y hoy aunque con menos fiebre tengo una cara como la de este colega ::, parece que me acabo de levantar de la tumba.
> 
> ¿Tienes algun dato más?



Ha sido un placer poder participar contigo en el foro:ouch:, no seas incauto y corre a tú medico y que te vacune.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Agropecuario (16 Nov 2009)

Gracias a todos por los animos :Baile:, cuando llegue el fatal desenlace  ya me comunicare con vosotros :XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Gracias a todos por los animos :Baile:, cuando llegue el fatal desenlace  ya me comunicare con vosotros :XX:



Cómo no? nos encantaría tenerte en el foro contándonos en vivo y en directo cómo se desarrolla el síndrome de Guillain-Barré.


----------



## jgl (16 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> recuperate !! el zumo de naranja va bien



No, si eso fué el mes pasado, ahora me queda ir recuperando la capacidad pulmonar.

La pasé en casa, al primer síntoma a la cama a sudarla, ayuno, mucho líquido caliente, ajo y limón, vahos de eucaliptus y alcohol y algunos gelocatiles.

Cojo gripes todos los años, por problemas de inmunidad; esta ha sido diferente (la llamaron A por los síntomas) porque atacó directamente los lóbulos inferiores pulmonares (quemaban), sin síntomas previos, ni tos ni moco ni estornudo...nada, fiebre alta 2 días, al 4º día empezó la tos seca con dolor torácico y al 5º día el moqueo y los estornudos durante una semana.


Si hubiera ido al hospital me atiborran de mierdas y a lo mejor hubiese engrosado las estadísticas de defunciones. 

Mucho me temo que es lo que está pasando, como me dijo mi farmaceutica: *la gente ha perdido la cultura del resfriado, antes al primer síntoma se metían en cama a sudar, ahora se toma Frenadol y a ir tirando, y eso lo empeora.*


----------



## jgl (16 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Ha sido un placer poder participar contigo en el foro:ouch:, no seas incauto y corre a tú medico y que te vacune.:XX::XX::XX:



Si se tiene síntomas de lo que sea no se vacuna, lo que conseguiría es aumentar los síntomas o tener complicaciones.


----------



## Heras (16 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Si se tiene síntomas de lo que sea no se vacuna, lo que conseguiría es aumentar los síntomas o tener complicaciones.



 Era en tono jocoso... pero de todas formas no me extrañaría que cualquier día nos digan que esta vacuna se puede utilizar con síntomas:bla::bla:.


----------



## lost_77 (16 Nov 2009)

British scientists testing Ukrainian 'super flu' that has killed 189 people | Mail Online

British scientists testing Ukrainian 'super flu' that has killed 189 people
By Mail Foreign Service
Last updated at 10:41 PM on 15th November 2009
Comments (63) Add to My Stories 
British scientists are examining the strain of swine flu behind a deadly Ukrainian outbreak to see if the virus has mutated.
A total of 189 people have died and more than one million have been infected in the country.
Some doctors have likened the symptoms to those seen in many of the victims of the Spanish flu which caused millions of deaths world-wide after the World War One.
An unnamed doctor in western Ukraine told of the alarming effects of the virus. 
He said: 'We have carried out post mortems on two victims and found their lungs are as black as charcoal.
Enlarge Ukraine's Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko (L) visits flu victims at a hospital in the western Ukrainian city of Lutsk
'They look like they have been burned. It's terrifying.'
Neighbouring Poland has called on the EU to take action, fearing the mystery virus may spread westwards.
Prime Minister Donald Tusk has written to European Commission President Jose Manuel Barroso and the Swedish Prime Minister, Fredrik Reinfeldt, who holds the EU presidency.
The letter said: 'The character of this threat demands that rapid action be undertaken at the European Union level.'
Russia, Slovakia, Poland, Hungary and Romania have already launched health checks on Ukrainians entering their territory. 
Slovakia has closed two of five border crossings.
Enlarge People wear protective masks as they sit in a subway carriage in Kiev 
Enlarge A butcher wearing a protective mask reads a magazine at a market in Kiev 
Ukrainian President Viktor Yushchenko has called in the World Health Organisation.
A team of specialists are carrying out tests in Kiev and Lviv in an effort to identify the virus.
President Yushchenko said: 'People are dying. The epidemic is killing doctors. This is absolutely inconceivable in the 21st Century.' 
In a TV interview, the President added: 'Unlike similar epidemics in other countries, three causes of serious viral infections came together simultaneously in Ukraine: two seasonal flus and the Californian flu.
'Virologists conclude that this combination of infections may produce an even more aggressive new virus as a result of mutation.' 
Four men and one woman have died from the flu in Lviv, said emergency hospital chief doctor Myron Borysevych. 
Two of the dead patients were in the 22-35 age group, with two others over 60. 
He diagnosed the disease as viral pneumonia. 
'We have sent the analyses to Kiev. We don't believe it's H1N1 swine flu. Neither do we know what kind of pneumonia it is.' 
Universities, schools and nurseries have been closed, public meetings have been banned and theatres shut. 
The virus from the Ukraine is being tested at the Medical Research council labs in Mill Hill North London . 
A spokesman said: 'We do not have a time scale for the results of the tests, although some preliminary results have been obtained. I cannot tell you what they are.
'We did not have enough of the virus samples so we will have to grow some more before we can come to a conclusive decision about its nature.'


Read more: British scientists testing Ukrainian 'super flu' that has killed 189 people | Mail Online


----------



## Agropecuario (16 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Cómo no? nos encantaría tenerte en el foro contándonos en vivo y en directo cómo se desarrolla el síndrome de Guillain-Barré.



8:

joer macho, _estas cortico de perspicacia_.

::


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> 8:
> 
> joer macho, _estas cortico de perspicacia_.



Entonces fue otra longitud mía la que te abrió esa raja...

Pero lo dicho, aunque te escueza tu informa. Una parálisis en directo va a dar mucho de si.


----------



## jgl (16 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Era en tono jocoso... pero de todas formas no me extrañaría que cualquier día nos digan que esta vacuna se puede utilizar con síntomas:bla::bla:.




Pero hay mucha gente que no sabe del riesgo de vacunarse mientras se tiene alguna patología, por leve que sea. Conozco muchos casos en mi entorno.

Lo peor del caso es que la campaña de vacunación coincide con época de resfriados y gripes, y es un gran riesgo para quién esté incubando alguna cosa.


----------



## eleztrico (16 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> No, si eso fué el mes pasado, ahora me queda ir recuperando la capacidad pulmonar.
> 
> La pasé en casa, al primer síntoma a la cama a sudarla, ayuno, mucho líquido caliente, ajo y limón, vahos de eucaliptus y alcohol y algunos gelocatiles.
> 
> ...



Dejemoslo en que han perdido la cultura y gran parte del cerebro.


----------



## Heras (16 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Pero hay mucha gente que no sabe del riesgo de vacunarse mientras se tiene alguna patología, por leve que sea. Conozco muchos casos en mi entorno.
> 
> Lo peor del caso es que la campaña de vacunación coincide con época de resfriados y gripes, y es un gran riesgo para quién esté incubando alguna cosa.



Tendrá que decírselo el medico antes de vacunarse no??.

Bueno que quede claro que no estoy prescribiendo ( ni aconsejando) la vacuna con síntomas... je je vamos ni sin síntomas... 

NO a la vacuna.


----------



## jgl (16 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Tendrá que decírselo el medico antes de vacunarse no??.
> 
> Bueno que quede claro que no estoy prescribiendo ( ni aconsejando) la vacuna con síntomas... je je vamos ni sin síntomas...
> 
> NO a la vacuna.



Pues aunque parezca increible, sé de algúnos casos en personas mayores (60-70 años), simplemente no relacionan un moqueo leve con un riesgo por vacunación. 

Hay mucha ignorancia.


----------



## jgl (16 Nov 2009)

cito:
"the President added: 'Unlike similar epidemics in other countries, three causes of serious viral infections came together simultaneously in Ukraine: two seasonal flus and the Californian flu.
'Virologists conclude that this combination of infections may produce an even more aggressive new virus as a result of mutation.' "

British scientists testing Ukrainian 'super flu' that has killed 189 people | Mail Online



Ahora vendrá la siguiente fase de amenaza mediante el miedo a Polonia.


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> cito:
> "the President added: 'Unlike similar epidemics in other countries, three causes of serious viral infections came together simultaneously in Ukraine: two seasonal flus and the Californian flu.
> *'Virologists conclude that this combination of infections may produce an even more aggressive new virus as a result of mutation*.' "
> 
> ...



No me digas que nos han tenido 15 días para concluir eso, menuda estafa !!

Podían haberle pedido el diagnóstico a cualquier pitonisa, por lo menos tendríamos las mismas conclusiones desde hace ya 15 días.


----------



## Heras (16 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No me digas que nos han tenido 15 días para concluir eso, menuda estafa !!
> 
> Podían haberle pedido el diagnóstico a cualquier pitonisa, por lo menos tendríamos las mismas conclusiones desde hace ya 15 días.



Esto confirma lo que se ha estado manteniendo casi a un 70% en este hilo. 
Para mi la única duda posible a estas alturas es si la vacuna nos envenena o es un simple negocio...


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Nov 2009)

No se si estara publicado, por si acaso leed esto, me parece importante:

Daily Express | World News :: Million hit by 'plague worse than swine flu'


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Nov 2009)

Pues ahora mismo han establecido una censura total en los foros de los digitales, he intentado postear la noticia del Daily y me la estan censurando sin piedad.


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/282179


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Lladó (16 Nov 2009)

*Datos oficiales a 16/11/2009:*
Enfermos: 1.400.999
Hospitalizados: 78.326 (48.155 ya dados de alta)
Fallecidos: 315
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania



jgl dijo:


> cito:
> "the President added: 'Unlike similar epidemics in other countries, three causes of serious viral infections came together simultaneously in Ukraine: two seasonal flus and the Californian flu.
> 'Virologists conclude that this combination of infections may produce an even more aggressive new virus as a result of mutation.' "
> 
> British scientists testing Ukrainian 'super flu' that has killed 189 people | Mail Online



Eso mismo ya lo dijo el presidente en su carta a la nación de hace una semana, que en Ucrania había varias cepas de gripe juntas. Y hace unos días los médicos hablaban no de 3 sino de varias decenas de cepas. Lo que quieran decir, vamos.


----------



## jgl (16 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> *Datos oficiales a 16/11/2009:*
> Enfermos: 1.400.999
> Hospitalizados: 78.326 (48.155 ya dados de alta)
> Fallecidos: 315
> ...



Creo que ese artículo solo recopila datos y rumores de las dos semanas, la única oficialidad viene del presi, de momento es capcioso mientras nadie más lo confirme.


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## 1929 (16 Nov 2009)

http://www.recombinomics.com/News/11150903/Ukraine_299.html
Ukraine Dead Increase to 299 - Still No Sequences
Recombinomics Commentary 22:55
November 15, 2009


1,364,939 Influenza/ARI

75,862 Hospitalized

299 Dead

The above numbers represent the latest update for the Ukraine Ministry of Health. Once again the number of dead increased by 17, but weekend numbers tend to be lower than weekday reports. The 299 dead are almost double the 155 reported week ago. The increased number of dead includes those from locations in central and eastern Ukraine. Last Sunday 13 of the 27 reporting regions had not exceeded the epidemic threshold, but today only 5 regions remained below the threshold (see map).

There has been more recent media coverage which have suggested that the high number of fatal cases was linked to late treatment or a lack of Tamiflu. However, at least 6 of the fatalities were healthcare workers and most of the reported deaths were after the warning was issued and schools were closed down, suggesting that many, if not most cases, were not due to late treatment. The initial WHO report indicated the time between disease onset and hospitalization was 5-7 days, but the more recent report from Ukraine cited a 3-7 day lag, which again suggested that many die in spite of awareness, modest time differentials between symptoms and hospitalization, and appropriate treatment.

Moreover, 90 of the initial cases were describe as having a hemorrhagic component, which again raises concerns about small genetic changes, especially in the receptor binding domain. Answers to questions about such changes have been evasive, and the sequences have not been released by Mill Hill.

The sequence silence remains deafening, and erodes public confidence in agencies controlling these samples and sequences.


----------



## jgl (16 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar una entrevista interesante a un doctor que ha hecho autopsias en Ucrania:
> 
> Ukraine Flu Outbreak: Virus Is a Mixture of H1N1 and Parainfluenza, Causes Cardiopulmonary Failure



Al menos este es un Patólogo, y no virólogo. Es algo más creible a excepción de los intereses políticos.


----------



## doced11 (16 Nov 2009)

Vaya líos que se montan por no aplicar bien los términos...
Por supuesto que los virus no causan neumonías, eso lo hacen las bacterias. Los virus causan neumonitis, que es lo que describe el patólogo, seguida de SDRA.

Reconozco, que por simplificar, también yo he hablado de neumonía, pero no es correcto.


----------



## cimarrón (16 Nov 2009)

doced11 dijo:


> Vaya líos que se montan por no aplicar bien los términos...
> Por supuesto que los virus no causan neumonías, eso lo hacen las bacterias. Los virus causan neumonitis, que es lo que describe el patólogo, seguida de SDRA.
> 
> Reconozco, que por simplificar, también yo he hablado de neumonía, pero no es correcto.



No te lo vas a creer, los virus no causan enfermedades.


----------



## Kirot (16 Nov 2009)

*CENSURA EN MENEAME * 
(ENG) Confirmado: Baxter distribuyo vacunas contaminadas con H5N1 hace meses por todo el mundo


----------



## PutinReReloaded (16 Nov 2009)

cimarrón dijo:


> No te lo vas a creer, los virus no causan enfermedades.



Eso se deja para lo último, hombre ( o mujer)! la teoría microbiana de la enfermedad, falsada por los cuatro costados, es un bastión irreductible de la cultura contemporánea. Se te van a tirasr al pescuezo...


----------



## willbeend (16 Nov 2009)

Lo del Super-flu es reciente? 

Han subido la apuesta?

Esto me recuerda al poker, han subido la apuesta a ver quien sigue en la negativa a vacunarse o quien se acojona y se va a pinchar.

Confio en que lleven un farol y no se hayan atrevido a propagar un Super-virus por la faz de la tierra.

Y esperemos que esto no sea el aviso de la tan esperada "Grave" pandemia de elevada mortalidad que nos dice nuestra letrada, ministra de sanidad.

Aqui el retrato robot del super virus por los que lo han visto de cerca, poniendo en riesgo su mismisima vida.







Terroristas de todo el mundo se han apuntado a las nuevas tendencias.


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (16 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gliese (16 Nov 2009)

Este es el ultimo grafico presentado en la web del CDC para USA, aparentemente los casos van a menos, a ver por cuanto deciden multiplicar el proximo.







Este es un ejemplo de la simultaneidad de virus que se han dado en otras ocasiones:
GRAFICA PERIODO 2005-2006 virus detectados





OTRA GRAFICA PERIODO 2002-2006







Esta grafica la ire actualizando, es un copipaste de datos del CDC desde 1996-2009, datos de mortalidad causada por ILLI+gripe. Fijense los picos mayores para los años 2000 y 2004.
El ultimo punto de la derecha es de los casos reportados hasta la semana 45 de 2009.

En el pico de 2000 el % de mortalidad llego a mas del 11% ( segun la grafica)


Spoiler












En la actualidad, semana 45 de 2009 mortalidad


Spoiler












Enlace al grafico 1996-2009 un poco mas grande. No tiene buena calidad porque he tenido que cambiar las img de escala para poder ver todo junto. Si luego la puedo mejorar ya la actualizare.

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/8443/pyilli2.jpg


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Nov 2009)

Que cabrones, que buenos los dibujos :XX::XX:


----------



## cimarrón (16 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Eso se deja para lo último, hombre ( o mujer)! la teoría microbiana de la enfermedad, falsada por los cuatro costados, es un bastión irreductible de la cultura contemporánea. Se te van a tirasr al pescuezo...



Pues venga, te animo. que tu eres como Bud Spencer.

saludos


----------



## Gliese (16 Nov 2009)

Y luego este grafico, el que utilizan para decirnos que los que tenemos entre 18 y 49 vamos a morir todos 100 veces :8: 

Si se fijan los rangos de edad que utilizan ya veran donde esta la trampa, aparte del baby boom y demas 

Perdon, me olvide de aclarar que tambien es obra de nuestros amigos del CDC , actualizado semana 45


----------



## willbeend (16 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar una entrevista interesante a un doctor que ha hecho autopsias en Ucrania:
> 
> Ukraine Flu Outbreak: Virus Is a Mixture of H1N1 and Parainfluenza, Causes Cardiopulmonary Failure



No os recuerda a la advertencia del Joseph Moshe?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (16 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar una entrevista interesante a un doctor que ha hecho autopsias en Ucrania:
> 
> Ukraine Flu Outbreak: Virus Is a Mixture of H1N1 and Parainfluenza, Causes Cardiopulmonary Failure



Si ese "loquesea" entra directo a los pulmones, lo que haría yo si me ocurriese, es aspirar plata coloidal atomizada cómo un "ventolín" para el asma. Eso es lo que yo haría, cada cual... que yo no hago prescripciones médicas  Pero recordar que la plata coloidal se cepilla cualquier virus, bacteria u hongo en 6 minutos o menos. Es cómo Chuck Norris pero en medicina, no hay un antibiótico más potente y con menos efectos secundarios que ese (ninguno).

Leeros el artículo de Discovery Salud que es muy importante:

<a href="http://www.dsalud.com/numero102_2.htm"><strong>Discovery Salud sobre la Plata Coloidal</strong></a>


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (16 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> *CENSURA EN MENEAME *
> (ENG) Confirmado: Baxter distribuyo vacunas contaminadas con H5N1 hace meses por todo el mundo



Cómo si eso fuera una novedad... deberíamos llamarlo "*Censurame*"


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

*El hombre muere después de la vacunación* - Alemania
Un hombre de 55 años de Turingia murió poco después de la vacunación contra la gripe porcina. Si hay una conexión con la vacuna, está siendo investigado.
Segun otro articulo del mismo medio, ya le hicieron la autopsia y murio "del corazon", al dia siguiente de vacunarse. :

Obduktionsergebnis: H1N1-Impfung schuldlos am Tod - News - FOCUS Online

Ya estan calentando motores en Alemania, tenemos mapa griposo y foto para ir acojonando al personal 







*Mapa de la gripe porcina de
Propagación de H1N1 en Alemania*
El virus H1N1 es endémico, más de 53 000 casos reportados, el Instituto Robert Koch. El mapa interactivo de Alemania que muestra que la gripe porcina en este momento es el más prevalente.

Schweinegrippe-Karte: Ausbreitung von H1N1 in Deutschland - Schweinegrippe-Karte - FOCUS Online


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (17 Nov 2009)

Os incluyo aquí un comentario hecho por el admin de la *Casa de ucrania en España* y que lo dejó en mi blog:

"Pero ahora en serio, hablando con mi familia de Ucrania, drama y el pánico es total en Ucrania,mala información engaños y *persecución policial* a la gente q no se quiere vacunar, en todas las fabricas Ucranianas es obligatorio vacunarse de la gripe A mas otra vacuna q nadie sabe q es q dicen q de la gripe común, el gobierno Ucraniano en un fin de ahorro económico, deja q se extienda la enfermedad para obtener los medicamentos gratis gracias a otros gobiernos, a su vez las farmacias sin existencias de mascarillas y medicamentos están cobrando 10 veces mas su precio real, por ejemplo una mas mascarilla vale 10 grivnas(10 cts en Europa) y las venden 100 grivnas( unos 8.75 €)el sueldo medio en Ucrania son 600 grivnas unos 58 € y suponiendo q los ucranianos pagan mas o menos 300 grivnas por la casa agua luz y calefacción al mes,YA ME DIRÉIS COMO VAN CURARSE LA GENTE.
Los hospitales ya no pueden coger mas gente y les manda a casa, añadir q los hospitales no tiene dinero y salvo alguna gran capital de ucrania, no pueden usar ascensores y tiene restringida el consumo de luz, ya q en Ucrania el servicio de salud se paga y si quieres q seas atendido mejor debes sobornar a los médicos.etc..etc…"


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

Muertes registradas - Vacunacion- Suecia

*Un total acumulado de 8 informes de la muerte han sido recibidas, todas las cuales han tenido una asociación temporal con la vacunación*. El tiempo entre la vacunación y la muerte ha variado entre 12 horas y de 4-5 días. Estos ocho pacientes de todo había conocido las enfermedades crónicas tales como enfermedades cardiovasculares, enfermedades pulmonares, diabetes, insuficiencia renal, la enfermedad de distrofia muscular y la demencia senil. Todos los pacientes estaban en tratamiento médico crónico. Resultados de la autopsia están disponibles para cuatro de los casos y en todos estos casos una relación entre la vacunación y la muerte se considera poco probable. Para los otros casos la información es insuficiente y se carece de protocolos de autopsia que limita la evaluación. Estos informes están siendo objeto de investigación e información adicional se solicitará, pero de lo que ha surgido hasta ahora no hay nada que confirmar una asociación causal entre la vacunación y la muerte. 

Summary of adverse drug reaction reports in Sweden with Pandemrix (received up to November 10) - Medical Products Agency, Sweden


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Muertes registradas - Vacunacion- Suecia
> 
> *Un total acumulado de 8 informes de la muerte han sido recibidas, todas las cuales han tenido una asociación temporal con la vacunación*. El tiempo entre la vacunación y la muerte ha variado entre 12 horas y de 4-5 días. Estos ocho pacientes de todo había conocido las enfermedades crónicas tales como enfermedades cardiovasculares, enfermedades pulmonares, diabetes, insuficiencia renal, la enfermedad de distrofia muscular y la demencia senil. Todos los pacientes estaban en tratamiento médico crónico. Resultados de la autopsia están disponibles para cuatro de los casos y en todos estos casos una relación entre la vacunación y la muerte se considera poco probable. Para los otros casos la información es insuficiente y se carece de protocolos de autopsia que limita la evaluación. Estos informes están siendo objeto de investigación e información adicional se solicitará, pero de lo que ha surgido hasta ahora no hay nada que confirmar una asociación causal entre la vacunación y la muerte.
> 
> Summary of adverse drug reaction reports in Sweden with Pandemrix (received up to November 10) - Medical Products Agency, Sweden




Gliese, por favor te importa poner lo de las muertes por vacuna en el hilo de la Gripe A en el principal?


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

OK Caronte ya lo pongo.
Les aconsejo que guarden la pagina del informe de Suecia, porque habia otra muy completa y hoy ya se lo han cargado.
Cito un parrafo :
"...*Jueves, 12 de noviembre 2009*
A partir de hoy, alrededor de 2,1 millones de dosis de Pandemrix se han distribuido en Suecia. En total, casi seiscientos reacciones adversas a medicamentos (RAM) se han recibido informes por el MPA de Profesionales de Salud y cerca de 900 informes de los consumidores...."
Los MPA resentan 600 incidencias, la mayoria leves, pero lean el informe.

Yo creo que pronto dejaran de hacerlo publico porque de lo contrario no se vacunara ni dios.


----------



## willbeend (17 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Os incluyo aquí un comentario hecho por el admin de la *Casa de ucrania en España* y que lo dejó en mi blog:
> 
> "Pero ahora en serio, hablando con mi familia de Ucrania, drama y el pánico es total en Ucrania,mala información engaños y *persecución policial* a la gente q no se quiere vacunar, en todas las fabricas Ucranianas es obligatorio vacunarse de la gripe A mas otra vacuna q nadie sabe q es q dicen q de la gripe común, el gobierno Ucraniano en un fin de ahorro económico, deja q se extienda la enfermedad para obtener los medicamentos gratis gracias a otros gobiernos, a su vez las farmacias sin existencias de mascarillas y medicamentos están cobrando 10 veces mas su precio real, por ejemplo una mas mascarilla vale 10 grivnas(10 cts en Europa) y las venden 100 grivnas( unos 8.75 €)el sueldo medio en Ucrania son 600 grivnas unos 58 € y suponiendo q los ucranianos pagan mas o menos 300 grivnas por la casa agua luz y calefacción al mes,YA ME DIRÉIS COMO VAN CURARSE LA GENTE.
> Los hospitales ya no pueden coger mas gente y les manda a casa, añadir q los hospitales no tiene dinero y salvo alguna gran capital de ucrania, no pueden usar ascensores y tiene restringida el consumo de luz, ya q en Ucrania el servicio de salud se paga y si quieres q seas atendido mejor debes sobornar a los médicos.etc..etc…"



Joder, parece que van a dejar que se mueran unos cuantos para que suban las estadisticas, vamos, un puto caos Ucrania ahora mismo por lo que dice el hombre.

Eso de la persecucion policial, desdeluego es para liar una guerra civil.

Sin duda, Ucrania es un buen sitio para extender el miedo en el resto de Europia.

Triste es el mensaje, sin duda, muy triste...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Nov 2009)

Gliese, si existen, aunque escondan los informes los encontraremos :


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gliese, si existen, aunque escondan los informes los encontraremos :



No creas que sera facil, es la primera info que se les escapa, de hecho estaba en otros medios ayer, y hoy ya no existe el documento.
En la mayoria de los casos, los organismos que manejan esta info te piden todos tus datos para remitirtela por mail. No te digo na y te lo digo to. :rolleye:


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

:8: MADRE MIA acabo de leer las declaraciones de la Trini y me ha dado taquicardia :8:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Nov 2009)

Lo sé, pero hay mucha gente como nosotros y con más contactos, acabará saliendo.
Mira la web que suelo visitar con buena información saca hoy un informe sobre Ucrania:

" Los informes más recientes de lo que se llama un mortal brote de gripe porcina en Ucrania con arreglo a los informes de la vista parecen ser una mezcla política de un gobierno amenazado para evitar la derrota electoral y, posiblemente, declarar la ley marcial. Los datos indican que tan conveniente la actual de la OMS "gripe porcina" H1N1 "pandemia" es para asustar a los regímenes en problemas. 

Los informes de los medios de comunicación en el mundo en los últimos días han pintado un cuadro de Ucrania como estar bajo la peste Negro o peor. . Uno de los más atroces de pánico traficantes ha sido Pittsburgh gripe porcina "asignador" Dr. Henry Niman falsamente predijo que a principios de la gripe aviar H5N1 podría mutar en un ser humano mortal a una pandemia humana. No lo hizo. "

Niman mapa de la propagación de la supuesta gripe porcina H1N1 desde abril ha dado la OMS, el Gobierno de los EE.UU. y la CNN y grandes medios de comunicación un gráfico conveniente para crear la imagen de un nuevo tipo de "peste bubónica" amenazan a la humanidad a menos que reaccionar con dosis masivas de probada vacunas a partir de tales Bigs farmacéuticas sin escrúpulos como GlaxoSmithKline o Novartis o Roche, con sus drogas peligrosas Tamiflu. 

A principios de Niman informó acerca de los acontecimientos en Ucrania: "El rápido aumento de las infecciones notificadas, hospitalizaciones y muertes en los últimos días hacen temer que el virus se transmite de manera muy eficiente, el aumento en las muertes y la frecuencia en los casos hemorrágicos en Ucrania han planteado preocupaciones ". Niman añade la nota alarmante:" El número de pacientes infectados se ha duplicado en algo menos de millones de dólares, en comparación con el informe de hace dos días. " 

Evoca imágenes de los informes de la muerte Negro en el año 1348 que se dice que han causado la muerte hasta el 60% de la población europea. A pesar de que la historia ha sido cuestionada, la imagen, así como la igualmente terrible de pánico si la imagen errónea de la llamada gripe española de 1918, se están aplicando en Ucrania. 

Verificación de la realidad? 

La OMS, la organización de facto de delincuentes responsables de la declaración de la pandemia de H1N1 el pasado verano, permitiendo a los gobiernos como los EE.UU. y Ucrania para declarar la ley marcial y el estado de emergencia nacional, suspendiendo todos los derechos y la imposición de arrestos y detenciones, se ha validado la dudosa Ucrania las reclamaciones de fuera de la propagación de control de la gripe porcina. Un comunicado de prensa de la OMS 3 de noviembre, declaró: "Las pruebas de laboratorio en Ucrania ha confirmado pandemia de virus de la gripe H1N1 en muestras tomadas de los pacientes en dos de las regiones más afectadas. Como el virus de la pandemia se ha convertido rápidamente en el dominante en todo el mundo la cepa de la gripe, se puede suponer que la mayoría de los casos de la gripe en Ucrania son causadas por el virus H1N1 ". 

La OMS añadió: "El brote en Ucrania puede ser indicativo de cómo el virus se puede comportar en el hemisferio norte durante el invierno, especialmente en los entornos de atención de salud se encuentran típicamente en Europa del Este. Dada la importancia potencial de este brote como una señal de alerta temprana, la OMS elogia al Gobierno de Ucrania para su presentación transparente de informes y el intercambio abierto de muestras. "Las muestras han sido enviadas a la confianza que la OMS no Mill Hill Laboratorio de Referencia de la Influenza en Londres, exactamente inspirador en un informe científico honesto dados los antecedentes de las autoridades sanitarias del Reino Unido en la manipulación de datos para complacer a los gigantes de la vacuna como GlaxoSmithKline. 

OMS "recomienda el tratamiento temprano con los medicamentos antivirales, oseltamivir y el zanamivir, para los pacientes que cumplen criterios de tratamiento, incluso en ausencia de una prueba de laboratorio positivo, que confirma la infección por H1N1." Esto significa que el Tamiflu, la droga altamente peligrosa, cuyo principal accionista incluye Pentágono ex la cabeza de Don Rumsfeld. Y significa GlaxoSmithKline, fabricante de drogas, según se informa igualmente peligroso Relenza rival. Las drogas producen precisamente los síntomas de las complicaciones pulmonares graves en la gripe y en algunos casos han causado la muerte. 

Geopolítica de las elecciones de Ucrania 

Los acontecimientos extraños en Ucrania durante las últimas dos semanas están siendo culpados en el interior del país en una intensa política de las elecciones de Ucrania. En cuatro meses las elecciones nacionales en Ucrania se deben. Entre los candidatos rivales están el Primer Ministro Yulia Tymoshenko y su principal rival, Arseniy Yatseniuk. 

Desde Washington financió y organizó la Revolución Naranja de 2004 que llevó a un pro-OTAN, Victor Yushchenko como presidente, la política de Ucrania ha sido una lucha geopolítica de la guerra entre Moscú y Washington. ¿Cómo no los partidos políticos actuales en torno a las denuncias de juego pánico H1N1 en ese tira y afloja está todavía claro. 

El reciente discurso en Varsovia por el Vice Presidente ofrece Joe Biden Polonia y la República Checa una "nueva y mejorada versión de la lucha de defensa de misiles de EE.UU. contra Rusia sólo cuatro semanas después de que Obama anunció los EE.UU. fue el respaldo de un plan de defensa de misiles a principios de polémica por de los dos países de Europa del Este pone de relieve la confusión de la política estratégica de los EE.UU. respecto a Rusia. Rusia se ha apresurado a aprovechar como era de esperar, como un escudo antimisiles de EE.UU. en sus fronteras, como detalle en "Full Spectrum Dominance: Totalitarian la Democracia en el Nuevo Orden Mundial, da a los EE.UU. un largamente buscado la primacía nuclear en su potencial sólo rival estratégico en el planeta.En ese momento la resistencia del resto del mundo a incalculables o censurable políticas de EE.UU., ya sea en Irak, Afganistán, Georgia o donde sea, se vuelve discutible. 

Está claro que Moscú ha estado trabajando en silencio para incluir a Ucrania, una parte original de la Rus de Kiev, y una parte estratégica esencial de la economía de Rusia, de nuevo en una más amigable "de la OTAN-free" la relación tras cinco años de caos Revolución Naranja en Ucrania en virtud de Yushchenko . . . 

Yatseniuk, un ex banquero de 35 años de edad y ayudante de cariño de Washington, el presidente Viktor Yushchenko, ha acusado a Tymoshenko es fomentar deliberadamente un pánico innecesario, a fin de imponer la ley marcial y suspender las elecciones que podría perder a Yatseniuk. 

Definitivamente son los juegos políticos pasando por una u otra facción en la devastada económicamente Ucrania.Oleksandr Bilovol, Viceprimer Ministro de Ucrania de Salud, las pretensiones de la aparición de casos de gripe en Ucrania ha sido esencialmente contenida en 11 de las 25 regiones de Ucrania, con el número de personas supuestamente afectadas con H1N1 sólo un 15% superior a las cifras reportadas en años anteriores. "Las cifras en otras regiones están en línea con 2007 y 2008," Bilovol dijo. Así como el número de muertes reportadas también está en consonancia con las muertes anuales atribuidas a la gripe común. 

Tymoshenko, declaró el brote, como la amenaza de la de tercer nivel más alto posible para desbloquear el gasto de hasta 3 mil millones de jrivnias para combatir la gripe porcina. Entre las medidas impuestas por el decreto incluyen cierres de escuelas y reuniones públicas durante tres semanas a través de Ucrania, con el gobierno también está considerando la introducción de restricciones a la circulación de personas entre las regiones. 

Yatseniuk dijo que la prohibición de reuniones públicas propaga el miedo y el pánico ayudar a Tymoshenko para promover la misma en la televisión, mientras que impiden que otros candidatos presidenciales a la campaña. 

Él es quizás el único candidato que puede desafiar Tymoshenko en la primera ronda de la votación el 17 de enero de 2010 al entrar en el ballotage con el líder de la oposición, Viktor Yanukovych. 

Yatseniuk dijo que el pánico se extendió por el gobierno ayuda a eclipsar las cuestiones políticamente perjudicial para Tymoshenko, incluidos los escándalos de pedofilia y el asesinato participación de legisladores de Tymoshenko, y los resultados económicos de Ucrania triste. 

El primer ministro Tymoshenko, independientemente de los hechos reales del caso, está utilizando el escenario de la OMS contra la gripe porcina de pánico a la empuñadura. En una reciente declaración, ella dijo: "No podemos relajarnos ni un momento, porque la Organización Mundial de la Salud prevé dos oleadas más de la gripe, incluida la gripe aviar, se espera que en Ucrania. No hay alternativa a la vacunación. El mundo entero va de esta manera "Un día antes, admitió que no estaba vacunado y que ella prefiere" como todas las demás personas "planes de contar con ajo, cebolla y el limón como una forma de prevenir la gripe. 

Parlamento de Ucrania, Volodymyr Lytvyn acusa a Tymoshenko como así, declarando: "Usted ha organizado la epidemia de gripe a fin de evitar la responsabilidad de no suministrar calor a las casas, escuelas, centros de enseñanza superior, y jardines de infancia", dijo en el Parlamento. Y la Revolución Naranja Presidente, Yushchenko ha declarado que no había razón para declarar una emergencia en Ucrania. “There are no such reasons,” Yushchenko said. "No hay causa, por ejemplo", dijo Yushchenko."Yo no soy partidario de las medidas que congelar el país, limitar su funcionamiento a niveles que es difícil de justificar." 

Ihor Popov, Jefe Adjunto de Estado Mayor de Yushchenko, dijo que en caso de emergencia de las elecciones, que está previsto el 17 de enero de 2010, tendría que ser "reprogramado". 

Alemania se une a la corrupción contra la gripe porcina 

No sólo el gobierno de Ucrania al parecer utilizando los temores de pandemia de gripe porcina de cambiar el cálculo de política interna, y el presidente Barack Obama con el temor de imponer un estado innecesario de emergencia. Ahora se trata de que los responsables de las autoridades sanitarias alemanas se encuentran atrapados en un conflicto de intereses corruptos con los gigantes farmacéuticos muy benefician de las decisiones del gobierno sobre la "lucha contra la gripe porcina" vacunas. 

El número reciente del semanario alemán Der Spiegel, los informes que los miembros del Grupo de Trabajo Científico Europeo sobre Gripe (ESWI), que afirma ser un órgano consultivo independiente de científicos que asesoran a los gobiernos miembros de la UE sobre las políticas relativas a la gripe H1N1, es todo menos independiente. It's being financed by Big Pharma. Es financiado por las grandes empresas farmacéuticas. ESWI afirma que reúne a científicos "líderes de opinión en la gripe." Sin embargo, el único patrocinadores financieros son 10 las empresas farmacéuticas, incluyendo GlaxoSmithKline - fabricante de la vacuna contra la gripe porcina alemán - y Roche - productor del medicamento antiviral Tamiflu. 

El grupo de las listas de Walter Haas como uno de sus asesores científicos. Haas coordinates Germany's flu pandemic preparedness measures at the Robert-Koch-Institut (RKI), the federal institute for disease research. Haas coordenadas pandemia de Alemania, las medidas de preparación contra la gripe en el Robert-Koch-Institut (RKI), el Instituto Federal para la investigación de la enfermedad. ESWI se presenta como un grupo independiente de científicos.Pero incluso los propios estatutos de la organización cuenta una historia diferente, describiendo su función de asesorar a los políticos y las autoridades de salud sobre "los beneficios y la seguridad de las vacunas antigripales y antivirales" e iniciar "una política de disposiciones antiviral". 

El grado de fraude, engaño, encubrimiento oficial y poner en peligro penal absoluta de la población en general por la histeria actual gripe porcina es aparentemente sin precedentes. 

* F. William Engdahl is author of Full Spectrum Dominance: Totalitarian Democracy in the New World Order. * F. William Engdahl es autor de Full Spectrum Dominance: democracia totalitaria en el Nuevo Orden Mundial. He may be contacted through his website F W Engdahl Él puede ser contactado a través de su F W Engdahl sitio web de


http://translate.google.es/translat...Q7gEwAA&prev=/search?q=theoneclickgroup&hl=es


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

Lo de la relacion de Walter Hass-Instituto Koch es el articulo que postee el otro dia, sumale a eso la info que saque del ministerio de salud de Alemania, indicando que practicamente todas las enfermedades/muertes mas comunes se asignaran como H1N1 a partir del 14-11-09 ...... ya vemos por donde van los tiros.

Hace unos dias, en la web del ministerio aleman, publicaron mas datos sobre las vacunas tratando de contrarestar los articulos del Spiegel sobre efectos secundarios y el tema de la vacuna especial para los que gobiernan. 
Se ve que les ha escocido, y no es para menos. 
Fantastico lo del periodista del Spiegel que no les da descanso, cada vez que descubre algo lo publica, esperemos que nos dure.
Les recomiendo seguirlo.

Siempre pense que lo de la gripe estaba relacionado con el desatre economico, y sigo pensando lo mismo.
Ultimamente no vemos mas que broteverdismo. La pregunta es para que quieren ganar tiempo llenando paginas con datos falseados?
Tendra algo que ver la vacunacion con esto?

Un pueblo empobrecido, enfermo y bajo leyes que merman sus derechos, es la unica forma posible de afrontar el colapso que se avecina.


----------



## Lukytrike (17 Nov 2009)

A mí esto no me cuadra mucho. ¿Qué pretenden?

Reducir la población mundial... la tasa de mortalidad del virus es demasiado baja.

Enfermar a la gente... ¿Para tener más gasto sanitario? ¿Para vender más medicamentos?

Pegar un pelotazo vendiendo vacunas... me parece un pelotazo pequeño para la que están liando, y en todo caso no haría falta obligar a vacunarse, bastaría con que los gobiernos se dotasen de una vacuna por habitante, aunque no la usen.

Pero no sé, no me parecen razones lo suficientemente convincentes. Creo que esta sería la primera parte de algo más grande, pero ni idea de lo que pueda ser.


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

La tasa de mortalidad del virus es demasiado baja : es cierto, sera un intento fallido o solo la primera parte del plan ?
Habra que ver como evolucionan los datos y estar atentos a los efectos secundarios de la vacuna. Aqui coincido con lo que dijo Oraculo, quizas nos mine el sistema inmunologico.

Gasto sanitario: lo paga el pueblo y siempre revertira en los bolsillos de las farma y en todos los que pongan el cazo por el camino. Antes era el urbanismo-construccion, ahora sera el gasto sanitario.
El gasto por otra parte aumentara hasta donde ellos quieran, tambien tienes la opcion de darle algun "tratamiento" que misteriosamente no sane al enfermo, sino que lo pase pal otro mundo.
No te olvides jamaz de quienes estamos hablando.


----------



## Lukytrike (17 Nov 2009)

No me olvido, no.

En el caso de que la vacuna nos destroce el sistema inmunitario, la gente tarde o temprano lo sabrá y será el fin de esta gentuza. Sería la guerra. Lo veo demasiado arriesgado.

Debe haber algo más.


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

Llevan años envenenandonos y destruyendo nuestro sistema inmune:

Infinidad de productos quimicos en el agua que bebemos. Hormonas+vacunas+piensos de vete a saber que, en la carne que comemos. Pesticidas y abonos nefastos para la salud en las verduras y frutas + transgenicos.
Y ya para rematarla el proceso de conservacion y envasado.
De vacunas y medicamentos..... ni hablo

Tu has visto mucha gente rebelandose contra esto?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (17 Nov 2009)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Pero no sé, no me parecen razones lo suficientemente convincentes. Creo que esta sería la primera parte de algo más grande, pero ni idea de lo que pueda ser.



Personalmente veo un brazo instrumental ejecutor - el matón - que está en esto por dinero. Serían las farmacéuticas.

Pero por encima de ellas estarían los grandes beneficiarios: la élites económicas mundiales cuyas cabezas visibles son los gobiernos títere de cada pais. Su objetivo sería amordazar a las masas durante la Gran Transferencia de Riqueza (robo hablando en plata) que está a punto de tomar forma: la Hiperinflación Mundial (o por lo menos de Occidente). 

Para someter a las masas durante el Gran Robo necesitan arrogarse poderes extraordinarios, estados de excepción, derogación de derechos fundamentales etc. La vía "pandémica" para lograr estos poderes es la mejor porque posee dos virtudes fundamentales:

1.- ya está debidamente recogida en las legalidades vigentes de cada pais,

2.- la masa asustada la aceptaría de forma voluntaria sin tener que recurrir a la represión.

El oro a casi $1200 y subiendo (la moneda de la élite finaciera, de los Solbes y similares) ya delata una inflación real en materias primas de mas del 10% mensual, y sube atravesando tods las resistencias. Creo que el pistoletazo de salida de la carrera hiperinflacionista ya está dado, caerán muchos muertos por el camino.


----------



## Lukytrike (17 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Levan años envenenandonos y destruyendo nuestro sistema inmune:
> 
> Infinidad de productos quimicos en el agua que bebemos. Hormonas+vacunas+piensos de vete a saber que, en la carne que comemos. Pesticidas y abonos nefastos para la salud en las verduras y frutas + transgenicos.
> Y ya para rematarla el proceso de conservacion y envasado.
> ...



Sí, todo eso que citas es cierto. Pero pese a todo la población mundial sigue aumentando. Y la esperanza de vida es cada vez más alta.

Por eso no me cuadra.

Y la gente no se rebela porque grandes cambios introducidos de manera gradual son aceptados por la población, y esto de los venenos lo llevan haciendo décadas.

Más bien creo que la cosa va por lo que dice Putin, para poder implantar más control, estados de excepción y evitar que la gente se eche a las calles ante lo que se nos viene encima.


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

Acabas de volver al punto de partida:



> Iniciado por Gliese
> Siempre pense que lo de la gripe estaba relacionado con el desatre economico, y sigo pensando lo mismo.
> Ultimamente no vemos mas que broteverdismo. La pregunta es para que quieren ganar tiempo llenando paginas con datos falseados?
> Tendra algo que ver la vacunacion con esto?
> ...



Y agrego tu pregunta, con la que ademas coincido :



> Iniciado por Lukitrike
> Pegar un pelotazo vendiendo vacunas... me parece un pelotazo pequeño para la que están liando, y en todo caso no haría falta obligar a vacunarse, bastaría con que los gobiernos se dotasen de una vacuna por habitante, aunque no la usen.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (17 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Personalmente veo un brazo instrumental ejecutor - el matón - que está en esto por dinero. Serían las farmacéuticas.
> 
> Pero por encima de ellas estarían los grandes beneficiarios: la élites económicas mundiales cuyas cabezas visibles son los gobiernos títere de cada pais. Su objetivo sería amordazar a las masas durante la Gran Transferencia de Riqueza (robo hablando en plata) que está a punto de tomar forma: la Hiperinflación Mundial (o por lo menos de Occidente).
> 
> ...



Esa visión de la realidad me parece bastante sensata, aunque me reservo el margen de duda razonable respecto de una operación eugenésica adjunta. Recuerda que ésta gente cuando hace algo es un movimiento complejo multi-parte (y por supuesto normalmente y además se forra con ello).
En tanto al oro, decir que lo máximo que hasta ahora ha alcanzado han sido 1.142 dolares/onza y ahora está a 1.132


----------



## Ziberan (17 Nov 2009)

Ahora mismo en Canal 9, la manipulada autonómica Valenciana, debate sobre la vacunación: aunque no hay debate, hay recomendación implícita.


----------



## jgl (17 Nov 2009)

Buenos días, Ziberan actualiza tu firma....

*Ucrania registra vacunas rusa y canadiense contra la gripe AH1N1 *
19:31 | 16/ 11/ 2009 

Kíev, 16 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. Ucrania registró vacunas de fabricación rusa y canadiense contra la gripe AH1N1, comunicó hoy una fuente oficial del Ministerio de Salud Pública de Ucrania.

"Ahora en Ucrania se realiza el registro de dos vacunas, rusa y canadiense", informó la fuente.

La vacuna rusa podrá ser utilizada a principios de diciembre, y la canadiense, a principios del próximo año, indicó la fuente y precisó que las vacunas fueron entregadas como ayuda humanitaria gratuita.

Ucrania informó sobre una epidemia de gripe a finales de octubre pasado. Hasta la fecha han sido registrados 1.364.939 casos de gripe común, incluidos 299 casos mortales, y 166 casos de la gripe AH1N1, incluidos 15 casos mortales.



RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Ucrania registra vacunas rusa y canadiense contra la gripe AH1N1


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Llevan años envenenandonos y destruyendo nuestro sistema inmune:
> 
> Infinidad de productos quimicos en el agua que bebemos. Hormonas+vacunas+piensos de vete a saber que, en la carne que comemos. Pesticidas y abonos nefastos para la salud en las verduras y frutas + transgenicos.
> Y ya para rematarla el proceso de conservacion y envasado.
> ...



A este respecto hay que considerar que la poblacion ucraniana (y la de Belarus) estan gravemente afectadas en su sistema inmunologico por la radiacion del accidente de Chernovyl, no quiero pensar lo que tiene que ser un virus tipo yersinia pestis en uno organismos carcomidos por el estroncio 90.


----------



## Ziberan (17 Nov 2009)

En la réplica de Oráculo he visto el comentario de Putin, y a éste respecto tengo la misma sensación que él. Sólo difiere en que yo sí creo que la gente está enfermando de "algo"


----------



## jgl (17 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> En la réplica de Oráculo he visto el comentario de Putin, y a éste respecto tengo la misma sensación que él. Sólo difiere en que yo sí creo que la gente está enfermando de "algo"




Para mí no es una sensación, es una certeza, desde hace dos años que me lo veía venir pero sin saber como lo harían, y sin decirlo o te tomaban por loco.

Es el mayor expolio de la historia.


----------



## jgl (17 Nov 2009)

Enfermedad, la hay, tengo pruebas personales de ello, no necesito que me lo diga ningún médico. Aunque también es dantesca la manipulación psicológica y de cifras.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (17 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Enfermedad, la hay, tengo pruebas personales de ello



Neumonía siempre la ha habido, la diferencia es que hoy la atribuyen a una causa única para crear la ilusión de pandemia.

Reocordemos una vez mas que no se hacen estudios serológios a los afectados y que se diagnostica H1N1 en base a unos síntomas que son universales por lo genéricos.

La *neumonía* causa la muerte de un niño cada 15 segundos - Yahoo! Noticias

*Neumonía*, séptima causa de muerte entre adultos mayores - La Jornada

La *neumonía* causa la muerte de 1,2 millones de niños: estudio: MedlinePlus

«La *neumonía* es la infección que más muertes está causando en Gipuzkoa». diariovasco.com


----------



## Lladó (17 Nov 2009)

Una parte de mí sospechaba que la vacuna era una forma de marcar a las masas aborregadas y en una segunda oleada más virulenta, eliminar a todo los "antisistema / conspiranoicos" (vamos, los que no queremos ponernos la vacuna porque estamos informados de sus riesgos y creemos que todo el tema de la Gripe A es una fara ).

Pero ahora que algunos vacunados caen cómo moscas, ya no sé qué pensar. Si te pones la vacuna puedes morir y si te la pones también. ::

Y mientras tanto, si ya nuestros derechos estaban cada vez más recortados con la excusa del terrorismo, ahora con la Gripe A están rematando la faena. El siglo XXI tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## explorador (17 Nov 2009)

yo estoy mosqueado con que los primeros en ponerselas, sean los funcionarios esenciales para el Estado (médicos, ATS, policias, militares y clases dominantes), utilizando a las personas con problemas, de cebo y a las embarazadas, como futuro, no estoy seguro a quienes quieren "eliminar", si a los que se las ponen o las que somos muy listos y no nos las ponemos, es como un cara y cruz, quien acierte, sobrevivirá y quien no, será uno de los sacrificado por el "bien" del futuro de una humanidad "sostenible".


----------



## willbeend (17 Nov 2009)

Tampoco van a tener prisa por cargarse todos los que sobramos de un plumazo.

Hay tiempo, 2.000 millones menos para el 2050 pueden ser suficientes.

Yo apostaria por que se intenta acabar de fastidiar nuestro sistema inmunologico y que vayamos cayendo por causas naturales. Es tiene mucho que ver con la eugenesia, al fin y al cabo, caeran los mas "debiles", eso concuerda mucho con el credo de que en los ultimos años, los debiles suponen un pesado lastre para los fuertes y aun consumen tantos o mas de los escasos y preciados recursos de nuestro planeta.

No lo encuentro en absoluto descabellado. La vacuna no va a matar del tiron a una cantidad importante de gente, pero si que podria debilitarlos para que caigan por si solos. Sobretodo, una vacuna periodica, aceptada o impuesta. Si como decian la gripe A ha venido para quedarse, la vacunacion venenosa tambien lo ha hecho.

A parte, me recuerda a la forma de funcionar de una empresa, si la direccion decide que hay que tomar una medida, aunque la medida no sea aceptado por el resto de la empresa, esa medida se toma, caiga quien caiga.


----------



## cimarrón (17 Nov 2009)

Ayer el telediario comenzó con un titular aterrador.

Hoy empieza la vacunación *voluntaria...* blablabla


----------



## eleztrico (17 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> yo estoy mosqueado con que los primeros en ponerselas, sean los funcionarios esenciales para el Estado (médicos, ATS, policias, militares y clases dominantes), utilizando a las personas con problemas, de cebo y a las embarazadas, como futuro, no estoy seguro a quienes quieren "eliminar", si a los que se las ponen o las que somos muy listos y no nos las ponemos, es como un cara y cruz, quien acierte, sobrevivirá y quien no, será uno de los sacrificado por el "bien" del futuro de una humanidad "sostenible".





La policía es muy molesta puede volverse desobediente y peligrosa. Hay mucha gente con estudios, no como en el ejército :fiufiu:

Enfermar a los sanitarios aumentaría el caos en cifras inimaginables.

Luego es cuestión de dejar al pueblo en una escalada de violencia y sin fuerzas de seguridad que los controlen. En esa situación el ejército tendría que salir a la calle a poner vacunas y orden.

Puedo seguir desarrollando la situación pero tampoco quiero pensar que pueda pasar algo así porque solo sería una ínfima parte de la tercera guerra mundial.

Pensemos en que esta vacuna es importante que se la ponga la gente para que la puedan seguir vendiendo todos los años y para aumentar la costumbre a la dependencia de la medicación, es más sano para nuestra mente.


----------



## toronto (17 Nov 2009)

no se si alguien lo a comentado ya , pero si el plan es la reduccion de la humanidad, una posibilidad sería la esterelización masiva através de la vacuna.

Encuanto a la falta de noticias de Ucrania pienso que se trata de una experiencia piloto para ver como reacciona la gente a la ley marcial y a las vacunaciones obligatorias, si les sale bien , lo exportaran a los demás países. Por eso prefieren mantenerlo en secreto pues el factor sorpresa es un punto a su favor.


----------



## Ziberan (17 Nov 2009)

toronto dijo:


> no se si alguien lo a comentado ya , pero si el plan es la reduccion de la humanidad, una posibilidad sería la esterelización masiva através de la vacuna.
> 
> Encuanto a la falta de noticias de Ucrania pienso que se trata de una experiencia piloto para ver como reacciona la gente a la ley marcial y a las vacunaciones obligatorias, si les sale bien , lo exportaran a los demás países. Por eso prefieren mantenerlo en secreto pues el factor sorpresa es un punto a su favor.



Para ese supuesto es ideal la del papiloma.


----------



## Ziberan (17 Nov 2009)

cimarrón dijo:


> Ayer el telediario comenzó con un titular aterrador.
> 
> Hoy empieza la vacunación *voluntaria...* blablabla



Es un matiz importante.


----------



## Kirot (17 Nov 2009)

Visto en un comentario:

No soy médico, ni sanitario ni nada similar, soy un simple lector que intenta entender qué pasa con esta famosa gripe.

Con mis reducidos conocimientos médicos, creo saber que la gripe es un virus que cada año cambia y la vacuna del año anterior es inútil, teniendo que vacunarse uno de nuevo cada año.

*Si la gripe A es un virus, se supone que también mutará.

Mi pregunta es ¿nos van a queres vacunar para bien o para mal cada año de esta nueva gripe?*

¿Alguien del sector sanitario puede aconsejarnos sobre el tema?

Saludos y cuídense!

(Gracias a Internet la de gente que esta "despertando").


----------



## Kirot (17 Nov 2009)

Visto por ahí:
PUES PREPAREMOSNOS PARA UNA NUEVA OLEADA DE GRIPE.

POR QUE A MI YA NO ME CABE DUDA DE QUE LOS VIRUS NO ESTÁN HASTA QUE COMIENZAN LAS VACUNACIONES.


----------



## eleztrico (17 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Visto por ahí:
> PUES PREPAREMOSNOS PARA UNA NUEVA OLEADA DE GRIPE.
> 
> POR QUE A MI YA NO ME CABE DUDA DE QUE LOS VIRUS NO ESTÁN HASTA QUE COMIENZAN LAS VACUNACIONES.



Visto con mis ojos en Saber vivir de ayer (min 40:00)

La gripe de verdad empezará justo en 15 días, parece que había hablado con ellos y quedaron en eso. ¿O será porque con la vacuna van a repartir un poco?


----------



## toronto (17 Nov 2009)

habeis visto la peli "hijos de los hombres"?
es muy buena y plantea un funturo más que probable


----------



## nose_nose (17 Nov 2009)

Marina Geli, consellera de sanitat, en una entrevista ayer en una radio catalana no recuerdo cual dijo que este año ya no tenía sentido vacunar a todo el mundo pero que cara al año próximo su ilusión era conseguir que todo el mundo se vacunase. Esto acaba de empezar.


----------



## Lladó (17 Nov 2009)

Datos oficiales de Ucrania a día *17/11/2009*:
Enfermos: 1.457.564
Hospitalizados: 83.026 (50.270 ya dados de alta)
Fallecidos: 328
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

O la tasa de mortalidad es irrisoria, o el número de enfermos está infladísimo, o las muertes maquilladas (o hay un poco de todo). Pensaba que ahora que en los medios occidentales empezaban a hablar del "millón de enfermos de Ucrania", quizá se disparaban mágicamente los fallecidos para rematar la propaganda pro-vacuna pero parece que de momento nada.



toronto dijo:


> habeis visto la peli "hijos de los hombres"?
> es muy buena y plantea un funturo más que probable



Grandísima película. Me dejó con mal cuerpo, pero es excelente.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (17 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Tampoco van a tener prisa por cargarse todos los que sobramos de un plumazo.
> 
> Hay tiempo, 2.000 millones menos para el 2050 pueden ser suficientes.
> 
> ...




Pensamos de forma similar. Si la vacuna matara a la gente directamente o al poco, ¿que ocurriría? que nadie se la querría poner, así de simple, además de que las protestas iban a ser de aúpa. Lo más lógico es que nos debiliten para abrir paso a otras enfermedades que bien pueden ser naturales o inducidas por diferentes medios. En lo que me reafirmo es en que hay un plan eugenésico y eso es imparable ¿cómo lo van ha hacer? eso es otra cuestión, pero lo harán y si no es con enfermedades será con una guerra. Al fin y al cabo, las infraestructuras de las ciudades para el siglo XXI tienen que renovarse y reparar siempre fue más caro que reconstruir. un ejemplo (que vale también para otra cosa que dije: cuando hacen algo, lo hacen con diversos objetivos y beneficios) son las torres gemelas. Tenían que renovar todo el aislante contra incendios porque cuando se construyeron usaron amianto. La factura prevista era astronómica y completamente inviable. Esa es una de las razones por las que se derribaron, no la más importante, pero sí una de ellas.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (17 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> La policía es muy molesta puede volverse desobediente y peligrosa. Hay mucha gente con estudios, no como en el ejército :fiufiu:
> 
> Enfermar a los sanitarios aumentaría el caos en cifras inimaginables.
> 
> ...



Habría que ver según los lotes de vacunas, cuales son peligroso y cuales no. Perfectamente pueden destinar lotes "limpios" para algunos sectores y "sucios" para otros.


----------



## Ziberan (17 Nov 2009)

A ver, los datos de hoy son importantes, después de unos días de lenta reducción del número de afectados, en las estadísticas de hoy se vuelve a disparar. Pese a todo, el número de fallecimientos sigue siendo ínfimo (los familiares no pensarán lo mismo, claro)

Ucrania 17/11/2009: *1457564* Afectados, *83026* Hospitalizados, *328* Fallecidos (Manipulados o no, sigue sin ser noticia)

Los números son superiores hoy a la suma de los del 13 al 16.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

*LA MADRE DE LAS PREMONICIONES* :8::8:

Patente en USA para una *VACUNA CONTRA LA YERSINIA PESTIS- aprobada 11/08/09*

Inventores: Hill, James (Salisbury, GB), Williamson; Ethel Diane (Salisbury, GB), Titball, Richard William (Salisbury, GE) 
Cesionario: El Secretario de Estado para la Defensa de Su Majestad Británica Gobierno del Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda del Norte (GB) 

Ver archivo adjunto 17812


United States Patent: 7572449

La invención reivindicada es la siguiente:

1. Un método de tratar a un sufrimiento humano o animal de los efectos de la infección por Yersinia pestis, que comprende la administración a la cantidad humana o el animal una eficacia terapéutica de un medicamento compuesto por un anticuerpo específico para el antígeno de Yersinia pestis F1-o un fragmento de su carácter vinculante, y un de anticuerpos específicos para Yersinia pestis V-antígeno o un fragmento de unión de la misma. 

2. El método de la reivindicación 1, donde los anticuerpos son anticuerpos monoclonales. 

*3. El método de la reivindicación 1, donde el medicamento se administra hasta cerca de 48 horas después de la infección. *

4. El método de la reivindicación 1, caracterizado porque el anticuerpo específico para Yersinia pestis V-antígeno o el fragmento de su unión específica se une a un epítopo de la V-antígeno encontrado entre los aminoácidos 135-275 de la secuencia de la V-antígeno. 

*5. El método de la reivindicación 1, donde están los anticuerpos humanizados o los fragmentos de su carácter vinculante,. *

6. El método de la reivindicación 1, donde el método comprende la administración de una combinación de los anticuerpos específicos para el antígeno de Yersinia pestis F1-y el anticuerpo específico para Yersinia pestis V-antígeno. 

*7. El método de la reivindicación 1, caracterizado porque el anticuerpo específico para Yersinia pestis V-antígeno o el fragmento de su unión específica se une a un epítopo de la V-antígeno encontrado entre los aminoácidos 1-275 de la secuencia de la V-antígeno. *

8. El método de la reivindicación 1, donde el medicamento se administra en una forma adecuada para uso oral, para la administración por inhalación, para la administración por insuflación o para la administración parenteral.


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Nov 2009)

Google Vertaling

Nuevo parte de afectados...

Una vacuna contra la peste?? y eso?


----------



## willbeend (17 Nov 2009)

Segun leo en los ultimos post, pareceria como si hubieran desistido por el momento, seria un alivio.

Yo sin duda alguna, no voy a olvidar toda esta historia en la vida. Esto nos ha alertado y nos va a dar tiempo para preparnos mejor.

Internet es una herramienta cojonuda para comunicarnos, pero el punto debil es que no nos conocemos ni sabriamos encontrarnos.

Durante este año de gracia, deberiamos extender (cosa nada facil) estas sospechas sobre leyes peligrosas de las que nos hemos dado cuenta en este hilo y manifestarnos contra ellas pero en persona, en la capital, delante del palacio real o donde hiciera falta.

:

Es mas, se podria hasta coordinar con otros europeos que piensen de forma similar al respecto y como no contaremos con los mass-media, difundirlo por nuestros propios medios.

Obviamente esta realizazion, no es nada sencilla y hay multitud de grupos que llevan años luchando contra la globalizacion, contra los alimentos transgenicos, etc. pero esta vez, nos hemos visto al borde del precipicio, al borde de ser violados nosotros y los derechos que creiamos tener.

Bueno, he tenido un sueño...

Pues eso, algo de paja para el hilo.


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (17 Nov 2009)

¿Os habéis fijado en ésto?



Ziberan dijo:


> A ver, los datos de hoy son importantes, después de unos días de lenta reducción del número de afectados, en las estadísticas de hoy se vuelve a disparar. Pese a todo, el número de fallecimientos sigue siendo ínfimo (los familiares no pensarán lo mismo, claro)
> 
> Ucrania 17/11/2009: *1457564* Afectados, *83026* Hospitalizados, *328* Fallecidos (Manipulados o no, sigue sin ser noticia)
> 
> Los números son superiores hoy a la suma de los del 13 al 16.


----------



## willbeend (17 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, en la Rosa de los Vientos del pasado fin de semana hablaron del asunto de Ucrania durante unos 10 minutos, trataron sobre lo del agente de Mossad, sobre la manipulación política de la gripe A y en general estaban bien informados excepto uno o dos gazapos.
> 
> Parecía como si hubiesen estado leyendo este hilo de cabo a rabo porque no creo que haya muchos sitios en castellano en internet donde se haya hecho un seguimiento tan exhaustivo como en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Desdeluego, todo lo que cuentan ya lo hemos debatido aqui hace dias. Ademas, el report de afectados, hospitalizados y muertes son de la primera semana de noviembre practicamente...

Pero joder, que lo cuentan asi por nuestros medios... COJONUDO


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

Del mismo documento:

En la protección contra la peste puede ser mediada a través de vacunación o el tratamiento con antibióticos. Los antibióticos, incluyendo la estreptomicina y la tetraciclina, se utilizan tanto para el tratamiento de víctimas de la peste y como profilaxis para controlar la propagación de la enfermedad (Perry, RD, et al. 1997. Clinical Microbiology Reviews 10:35-66). *La incidencia de resistencia a los antibióticos en la Y. pestis es baja, pero reciente plaga aislados en Madagascar se han encontrado para tener resistencia a múltiples drogas*, conferidos por un plásmido mobiliarios (Guiyoule, AG et al. 2001. Enfermedades Infecciosas Emergentes 7:43-48; Guiyoule , A. et al. 1997. Journal of Clinical Microbiology 35:2826-2833). Peste vacunas existentes son asesinados los preparativos de células enteras, y los esfuerzos para desarrollar nuevas vacunas están en curso (Williamson, ED 2001. Journal of Applied Microbiology 91:606-608). 

*Los problemas asociados con toda las vacunas de células son relativamente bajos niveles de protección, los efectos secundarios adversos, el tiempo lento a la inmunidad, y la necesidad de regular vacunas de refuerzo* (Russell, P et al. 1995. Vaccine 13:1551-1556). Aunque se cree que las vacunas de células enteras, para ser eficaz contra la forma más común de la peste (peste bubónica), que se desarrolla después de una picadura de un insecto infectado, *su eficacia contra la peste neumónica se ha cuestionado.* 

*La próxima generación de vacunas contra la peste sub-unidad se están desarrollando*, basado en la F1 antígeno recombinante (F1) y con bajo nivel de calcio V-antígeno (LcrV) de proteínas, derivados de Y. pestis. Ya sea la inmunización con la proteína proporciona protección contra la enfermedad pulmonar o bubónica en modelos animales de infección (Heath, DG et al. 1998. Vaccine 16:1131-1137; Leary, SEC, et al. 1995. Infection and Immunity 63:2854-2858; Williamson , se ha logrado ED 2001. Journal of Applied Microbiology 91:606-608), pero superior a la protección de aditivo si la F1 y LcrV se combinan con una protección contra hasta 10.sup.9 dosis letales medias (MLD), de Y. pestis informó ( Williamson, ED, et al. 1995. Fems Inmunología y Microbiología Médica 12:223-230). Estas vacunas deben administrarse antes de la exposición, y se necesitan múltiples dosis. Aunque las estrategias para reducir el tiempo de la inmunidad y el número de dosis de vacunas han demostrado ser prometedores (Williamson, DE, et al. 2000. Una sola dosis sub-unidad de la vacuna protege contra la peste neumónica. Vaccine 19:566-571), es poco probable que ofrecerá la vacunación post-exposición de la protección contra la enfermedad. 

*Por lo tanto, la necesidad de actuar rápidamente contra la peste tratamientos para proporcionar terapia rápida, especialmente en el caso de que se trata de cepas resistentes a los medicamentos de Y. pestis.*


----------



## Gliese (17 Nov 2009)

Ziberan, te he leido, he leido todo lo que han posteado, y cada dia me siento peor.
Lo de Ucrania es muy triste, a saber que esta pasando realmente.

Por cierto, en India estan en maxima alerta las centrales nucleares. Supuestamente los USA han "descubierto" un personaje que viajo con destino India y mu malas intenciones.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (17 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> A ver, los datos de hoy son importantes, después de unos días de lenta reducción del número de afectados, en las estadísticas de hoy se vuelve a disparar. Pese a todo, el número de fallecimientos sigue siendo ínfimo (los familiares no pensarán lo mismo, claro)
> 
> Ucrania 17/11/2009: *1457564* Afectados, *83026* Hospitalizados, *328* Fallecidos (Manipulados o no, sigue sin ser noticia)
> 
> Los números son superiores hoy a la suma de los del 13 al 16.



Gracias Ziberán por las estadísticas. A mi lo que me extraña es la poca cantidad de decesos ¿estarán escondiendo las muertes? porque esos daños localizados en los pulmones detectados en las autopsias son bien preocupantes. Para mi que hay más de una enfermedad en juego y la mayoría de afectados es cómo dice Putin, de gripe estacional. Luego sueltan alguna enfermedad de efectos terribles y ya tienen el pánico.


----------



## PerroDeHierro (17 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Gracias Ziberán por las estadísticas. A mi lo que me extraña es la poca cantidad de decesos ¿estarán escondiendo las muertes? porque esos daños localizados en los pulmones detectados en las autopsias son bien preocupantes. Para mi que hay más de una enfermedad en juego y la mayoría de afectados es cómo dice Putin, de gripe estacional. Luego sueltan alguna enfermedad de efectos terribles y ya tienen el pánico.



ienso: hummm... interesante...


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (17 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Segun leo en los ultimos post, pareceria como si hubieran desistido por el momento, seria un alivio.
> 
> Yo sin duda alguna, no voy a olvidar toda esta historia en la vida. Esto nos ha alertado y nos va a dar tiempo para preparnos mejor.
> 
> ...




Lo peor de todo es que si bien la mayoría de nosotros no nos conocemos, por otro lado todos los que tocamos temas "sensibles" ya estamos fichados, pese a lo ilegal que es tal cosa realmente. La confidencialidad en Internet es un mito y sólo es real para los ciudadanitos de a pie, pero no para determinados departamentos de servicios secretos y más usando Güindous.

Más de una vez he aconsejado eso mismo a mis lectores y también en otros blogs, preo existe una resistencia irracional imposible de romper (con gratas excepciones).

También pienso que para cosas delicadas, mejor que Internet, es usar el correo, sí el de papel. Eso sí es un correo bastante seguro.


----------



## eleztrico (17 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Google Vertaling
> 
> Nuevo parte de afectados...
> 
> Una vacuna contra la peste?? y eso?



esa es para los elegidos :fiufiu:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (17 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Ziberan, te he leido, he leido todo lo que han posteado, y cada dia me siento peor.
> Lo de Ucrania es muy triste, a saber que esta pasando realmente.
> 
> Por cierto, en India estan en maxima alerta las centrales nucleares. Supuestamente los USA han "descubierto" *un personaje que viajo con destino India y mu malas intencione*s.



Seguro que sería amigo de Bush y de la CIA (o similar)


----------



## 1929 (17 Nov 2009)

THE BAXTER PLAGUE IN UKRAINE TURNS LUNGS BLACK AS Video


----------



## 1929 (17 Nov 2009)

Releasing Viruses To Sell Vaccines Video


----------



## willbeend (17 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que si bien la mayoría de nosotros no nos conocemos, por otro lado todos los que tocamos temas "sensibles" ya estamos fichados, pese a lo ilegal que es tal cosa realmente. La confidencialidad en Internet es un mito y sólo es real para los ciudadanitos de a pie, pero no para determinados departamentos de servicios secretos y más usando Güindous.
> 
> Más de una vez he aconsejado eso mismo a mis lectores y también en otros blogs, preo existe una resistencia irracional imposible de romper (con gratas excepciones).
> 
> También pienso que para cosas delicadas, mejor que Internet, es usar el correo, sí el de papel. Eso sí es un correo bastante seguro.



Esta clarisimo que internet de confidencial no tiene nada, a reves, la informacion ya la damos servida para ir directa a una base de datos.

Tampoco recomendaria confiarse demasiado de otros sitemas operativos, desconfiar de todos ellos y mas, una vez que la informacion sale de nuestro ordenador. El que crea que usando linux esta mas seguro que usando windows, es como el que se cree libre siendo un esclavo.

Eso si, confio en que no ha llegado el momento de esconderse y vivir en la clandestinidad, todavia ...


----------



## Vokiabierto (17 Nov 2009)

En este fantástico docu podéis ver lo que hizo el amiguito H1N1 en el 18, lo que se dio en llamar la gripe española.
pa mearse y no echar gota.
SecretoTV: La gripe asesina.


----------



## Arjuna (17 Nov 2009)

*Datos del Reino Unido*

Saludos.

Alguien posteó vuestro hilo en los comentarios que subyacen al vídeo de Teresa Forcades Campanas por la gripe A:

CAMPANAS POR LA GRIPE A on Vimeo

Estoy impresionado por vuestro nivel y la cantidad de información. Algo he leído de otro hilo del foro que versa sobre la gripe A en general pero no lo he localizado aún, me perdí en el dédalo de hilos...

Una pequeña aportación, publicada hoy en el Diario Médico:

"DATO:

1.000 es el número de muertes por la gripe H1Nl que estiman ahora en el Reino Unido.

En medio del escepticismo de algunos sectores de la población, como efecto paradójico de las alarmas lanzadas por la OMS y las autoridades sanitarias, en el Reino Unido se ha pasado de un escenario que estimaba hasta 65.000 muertes por el virus pandémico a una cifra revisada de alrededor de un millar, por debajo de la media anual de 4.000 a 8.000 muertos que suele causar la gripe estacional".

¡Mucho contraste con Ucrania, no?

Por otra parte, dada la elevada prevalencia en España de Enfermedades Pulmonares Obstructivas Crónicas y Asmas (en mi opinión super sobre mal diagnosticadas pues muchas son poco más que rinitis -no hay más que conocer los criterios diagnósticos-) que son tratadas crónicamente con "Corticoides" inhalados (asi como alfa adrenérgicos y demás lindezas que también afectan al sistema inmune), así como la creciente patología crónica tratada con fármacos anticoagulantes (el famoso Sintrom) me pregunto si pasa algo similar en Ukrania. Cada vez está más claro que la inhalación crónica de corticoides (tan "bondadosa" para la calidad de vida de los enfermos -y en la reducción de demanda asistencial- según los dominantes) facilitan las neumonías (y muy posiblemente los cánceres). Tal vez habría que buscar noticias respecto a si los fallecidos con los pulmones "destrozados" y "hemorrágicos" suelen coincidir con usuarios de tales "bondadosos" específicos. ¿Alguien ha leido algo?.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Nov 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> Alguien posteó vuestro hilo en los comentarios que subyacen al vídeo de Teresa Forcades Campanas por la gripe A:
> 
> ...



Es que estamos a sueldo de Calopez :XX: :XX:
Somos piratas, pero de verdad, no pedimos rescate ni ná.
Pedir rescate es de pobres :XX: :XX:


----------



## Gliese (18 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Seguro que sería amigo de Bush y de la CIA (o similar)



Sinceramente, creo que quieren enfermarnos de los nervios 

Me gustaria que expliques a quienes leen este hilo, que NO se puede utilizar cualquier tipo de plata.
Tambien que digas donde podemos comprarla y como especificar sus caracteristicas.

Que ya me veo a muchos chupando la moneda conmemorativa del naranjito :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Gliese (18 Nov 2009)

Conocian la existencia de este articulo de 1989, del SUN en el que denuncian la intencion del gobierno de implantar un microchip mediante la vacunacion masiva, durante una PANDEMIA DE GRIPE.?







Inyecciones

"Pero con la asombrosa tecnología de hoy, todo sobre usted podría estar contenida en un minúsculo microchip, que será conectado a una computadora del gobierno.

"Cualquier agencia del gobierno sabrá lo que cualquier persona ha hecho y está haciendo en cualquier momento".

Otras fuentes dicen que los transmisores de pequeña se puede inyectar, que nacía de un arma pequeña en los seres humanos sin ellos saberlo a través de un programa nacional de vacunación.

"Todo el gobierno tendría que hacer es hacer algo como la vacuna contra la gripe porcina, "Milerand dice.

"Imagínense si dijo que hay una vacuna para el SIDA. La gente corría en masa a recibir vacunas.

"Los propios médicos ni siquiera saben lo que están inyectando. Se les podría decir a los implantes de los microchips genéticos que reprogramar el cuerpo en la lucha contra la enfermedad ".

Y añade: "El programa exigiría que todas las autoridades federales, estatales y locales, los trabajadores del gobierno a someterse a las inyecciones.

"Sería sólo una cuestión de tiempo antes de que todos se implanta un microchip, un esclavo para el gobierno".
----------------------------------------------------------

No es que desconociera la historia, pero me sorprende la fecha del articulo (1989) y lo de la gripe.

Si quieren descargar el pdf :

Bill Cooper - Behold a Pale Horse.pdf


----------



## Heras (18 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que quieren enfermarnos de los nervios
> 
> Me gustaria que expliques a quienes leen este hilo, que NO se puede utilizar cualquier tipo de plata.
> Tambien que digas donde podemos comprarla y como especificar sus caracteristicas.
> ...



Coño Jorge es verdad yo estaba chupando la moneda de 2000 pesetas.:XX::XX::XX:

PD. en un día que no he pasado por el foro :8:, necesitamos un resumen diario ).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Nov 2009)

Bueno, os dejo de lo mejor que he leido en mucho tiempo, un doctor que afirma que la Gripe A podría ser un tipo de Tuberculosis microbacteriana desconocido hasta ahora.
El artículo es bestial y daría muchas respuestas.

Google Traductor


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

1929 dijo:


> THE BAXTER PLAGUE IN UKRAINE TURNS LUNGS BLACK AS Video



Viendo el otra vez el vídeo de Moshe, he recordado que se decía que podía ser un montaje por lo escandaloso y plagado de cámaras del evento. 

Se argumentó que en un caso así debería de haber sido detenido de una forma más sigilosa, usando medios de los circuitos de inteligencia. Eso es sólido, pero si entendemos que el tal Moshe era un agente, también podría haber previsto los movimientos de la jugada, recordemos que si es cierto que era del Mossad (y por lo que se va diciendo, parece ser que sí), tienen por fama ser de lo mejor en inteligencia. Por tanto, un agente bien entrenado habría planeado su jugada, *que no es un mindundis jugando a ser héroe*. El que la gente lo vea y sepa de su detención, es una baza indispensable si la historia es cierta y quiere sobrevivir. Cómo mínimo dificulta que lo eliminen enseguida.

Supongamos que Moshe lo tenía preparado porque esperaba la respuesta y se lo montó para forzarles a una detención televisada y asegurarse de que la gente se iba a enterar. Consigue burlar a los operativos de inteligencia y ya escapa en el coche... *¿se van a poner a seguirlo con vehículos de negro por tierra y aire en pleno día cuando saben que los mass media están ahí fuera esperando ansiosos una noticia de persecuciones para transmitirla?* 

Nunca. Se descubriría. Por tanto sueltan las falsas acusaciones de que era un loco, lo de que había amenazado, etc. *a la policía local *para que lo persiga... y los periodistas se enteran por lo que dicen los agentes tanto en directo cómo usando sus scanners para escuchar las emisoras policiales y emergencias. Luego envían a sus agentes a "recoger el paquete" y solucionado. Con contarle algún cuento al capitán de la comisaría y al juez, asunto resuelto. Recordar las prerrogativas de las que disponen ahora tras las nuevas legislaciones "de seguridad".

Recordaréis también que en la misma escena ya dan muchos avances de "quien es" y "porqué hace tal cosa", eso es otro punto esencial para comprender la jugada: demasiado rápido para saberlo los policías y más los reporteros, eso apunta a que fueron directamente informados desde arriba.

Lo cierto es que la mayoría sabe que cualquier persecución en una ciudad USA y más en una gran polis cómo es Los Ángeles suele terminar monitorizada por las televisiones que tienen incluso helicópteros para cubrir ese tipo de noticias y unidades móviles terrestres. El razonamiento explica (u ofrece una alternativa lógica a) dos cuestiones aparentemente dudosas: ¿porqué tanta cobertura mediática? y ¿porqué actúa la policía local en lugar de inteligencia? 

Para mi la historia de Moshe cobra mayor credibilidad evaluando ésto. Por otra parte, escribí al programa Dr True Ott (gracias a que una lectora de mi blog (Grandalla) me consiguió su correo) y les pregunté sobre la veracidad de la historia, espero su respuesta ya os contaré que me dicen.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que quieren enfermarnos de los nervios
> 
> Me gustaria que expliques a quienes leen este hilo, que NO se puede utilizar cualquier tipo de plata.
> Tambien que digas donde podemos comprarla y como especificar sus caracteristicas.
> ...



Claro Gliese, deben de usa exclusivamente plata y pura (fina) no sirve la plata de ley (Sterling) porque está aleada con cobre. El mejor sitio para comprarlo es una almacén suministrador de joyería, pero si tenéis algún joyero conocido de confianza, también es viable. Supongo que hay formas alternativas, pero yo opto por la primera, "mejor ir a la fuente".

Para asegurarse de que está en condiciones, sírvanse a realizar el siguiente sencillo procedimiento: *Análisis de la plata fina o pura*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Si alguien se lo quiere hacer es más fácil que el mecanismo de un botijo.

*LA PLATA COLOIDAL ANIQUILA MÁS DE 650 ESPECIES DE MICROBIOS PATÓGENOS EN MINUTOS*


----------



## Gliese (18 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Bueno, os dejo de lo mejor que he leido en mucho tiempo, un doctor que afirma que la Gripe A podría ser un tipo de Tuberculosis microbacteriana desconocido hasta ahora.
> El artículo es bestial y daría muchas respuestas.
> 
> Google Traductor



Copio unos parrafos del articulo:

".. *La gripe aviar sería sin duda diagnosticados en el hospital, hoy en día como insuficiencia respiratoria aguda. Síndrome de SDRA* .Roger y otros favorecen *la sospecha de tuberculosis en todos los casos de insuficiencia respiratoria aguda de etiología desconocida*

En 1918, se podría decir, en la medida en que se refiere a la tuberculosis, que el mundo era una esponja sobresaturada listo para encender y que entre sus partes más vulnerables fue el gran Medio Oeste, donde la pandemia de 1918 comenzó.

La teoría de que la epidemia de cerdo letal, que comenzó en Kansas, justo antes de los primeros brotes humanos es una enfermedad de los susceptible *aviar y la tuberculosis humana genéticamente combinado a través del intercambio mycobacteriophage, con el cerdo*, susceptible tanto, como su medio de vida al involuntaria cultura. 

¿Cuáles son las consecuencias de confundir un virus como la gripe A para
qué es la enfermedad por micobacterias está causando realmente? :8:
Ellos serían desastrosos, con un tratamiento inútil y preventivas
existencias. :8:
La evidente necesidad de mayor investigación en la actualidad inminente y urgente..."
Ó 2006 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved.
------------------------------------------

Debo suponer que se combinan virus+hongos+bacterias ????
Si fuera asi no es de extrañar que la medicacion no surta ningun efecto, o incluso empeore al enfermo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Copio unos parrafos del articulo:
> 
> ".. *La gripe aviar sería sin duda diagnosticados en el hospital, hoy en día como insuficiencia respiratoria aguda. Síndrome de SDRA* .Roger y otros favorecen *la sospecha de tuberculosis en todos los casos de insuficiencia respiratoria aguda de etiología desconocida*
> 
> ...



La verdad que todo el artículo es una pasada.


----------



## Gliese (18 Nov 2009)

Puffff, yo que quieres que te diga. 
El articulo esta muy bueno, pero como para curarte facilmente con semejante coctel del "bichos"....... lo unico que se me ocurre es vitamina C+D por un tubo. Y llegado el caso un chute de plata.
Uno de estos dias les contare mi experiencia, un mes y pico enferma, cuando ni siquiera me dura tres dias una gripe.
Y luego se enfermo mi gata, crei que se moria. Recien hoy esta mejor, pero fue todo muyyyy raro, nunca me habia pasado algo asi. 
No se parece a nada que yo conociera.


----------



## dodaltel (18 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Claro Gliese, deben de usa exclusivamente plata y pura (fina) no sirve la plata de ley (Sterling) porque está aleada con cobre. El mejor sitio para comprarlo es una almacén suministrador de joyería, pero si tenéis algún joyero conocido de confianza, también es viable. Supongo que hay formas alternativas, pero yo opto por la primera, "mejor ir a la fuente".
> 
> Para asegurarse de que está en condiciones, sírvanse a realizar el siguiente sencillo procedimiento: *Análisis de la plata fina o pura*
> 
> ...



Cuidado con los metales pesados. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
*Hombre que tomó plata coloidal.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Nov 2009)

A quién interese.

Lawrence Broxmeyer, MD, Med America Research


----------



## willbeend (18 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Cuidado con los metales pesados.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *Hombre que tomó plata coloidal.*



Pues hombre, 

A mi si me ataca un super-virus en las proximas semanas, estoy mas dispuesto a tomarme lo que se toma ese tipo tan simpatico (parece que su mayor problema son las burlas.. como me suena esto en la burbuja) antes que ir a un hospital visto como esta el tema farmaceutico actualmente.

A parte, he visto algun video del Jorge y hombre, no lo veo muy azulado.

Sera como todo, una cosa es tomarlo cotidianmente y otra cosa es abusar de ello.

Ahora mismo, me preocupa mas el coctail de viruses de baxter que parecerme a papa pitufo.

Por cierto, a ver si es que se ha hecho un revelado en la piel con tanta plata:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pel%C3%ADcula_fotogr%C3%A1fica


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues hombre,
> 
> A mi si me ataca un super-virus en las proximas semanas, estoy mas dispuesto a tomarme lo que se toma ese tipo tan simpatico (parece que su mayor problema son las burlas.. como me suena esto en la burbuja) antes que ir a un hospital visto como esta el tema farmaceutico actualmente.
> 
> ...




Mira que sabía que papa pitufo no tardaría en aparecer :XX:

Nada, ese tío hizo verdaderas burradas cómo mezclar SAL en el gua y no me extrañaría que hubiera fundido las cucharas de la abuela :XX: (plata sterling) recordar el color que suele desprender el cobre según con que reaccione, es azulado o verdoso. Por ejemplo: *Análisis de la plata fina o pura*

Aparte que es un montaje de cuidado con un claro interés tras de sí.
*
El FRAUDE del Hombre Azul*


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

dodaltel dijo:


> Cuidado con los metales pesados *(tanto por su exceso cómo por su defecto)*.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *Hombre que tomó plata coloidal.*




De Discovery Salud:*
*
"PARTÍCULAS EN SUSPENSIÓN
Las investigaciones realizadas en las últimas décadas han revelado que mientras *antiguamente el cuerpo humano obtenía una cantidad elemental -y necesaria- de plata a través de la ingesta de frutas y verduras frescas en la actualidad la sobreexplotación de los suelos y la degradación de sus minerales -en porcentajes que incluso superan el 80%- ha hecho que carezcamos de este metal esencial.* Pero, ojo, porque no se trata de la mera carencia de un nutriente: los expertos señalan que la deficiencia de plata es uno de los factores que han hecho aumentar drásticamente los desórdenes del sistema inmune humano en los últimos años. De ahí que se postule la necesidad de tomar plata en su forma coloidal para suplir ese déficit y prevenir numerosas dolencias, especialmente las causadas por microorganismos patógenos"


----------



## cimarrón (18 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *LA PLATA COLOIDAL ANIQUILA MÁS DE 650 ESPECIES DE MICROBIOS PATÓGENOS EN MINUTOS*



¡que matanza! ¿Estas seguro de que no te equivocas con la función biológica que esos bichitos tienen en la naturaleza?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (18 Nov 2009)

cimarrón dijo:


> ¡que matanza! ¿Estas seguro de que no te equivocas con la función biológica que esos bichitos tienen en la naturaleza?



Nos han inculcado que la salud se consigue a base de gasear organismos microscópicos. Es el mismo concepto de quien, para librar su vivienda de cucarachas, fumiga con veneno en vez de mantenerla limpia.

El día en que Pasteur confundió causa con efecto fue trágico para la humanidad. Su contemporáneo Antione Béchamp fue rechazado, pero era él quien estaba en lo cierto cuando observó de que la presencia anormal de microorganismos es una consecuencia de la enfermedad, y no su causa, y que ésta hay que buscarla a nivel celular.

Antoine Béchamp - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_Descubrió que las células de nuestro cuerpo no son atacadas por los gérmenes externos que portan las enfermedades, como sugiere la teoría de Pasteur, sino que nuestras células se deterioran, se dañan por el stress de la vida diaria o por toxinas introducidas (físicas o químicas) y que se degeneran hasta un punto que se debilitan, envenenan o se enferman. Bajo esta condición aumenta su condición ácida destruye su propio tejido mediante el uso de lo que él llamó microsomas que están siempre presentes en la célula; básicamente Béchamp descubrió que las células se autodestruyen si se contaminan o degenera (apoptosis), se debe mantener la célula sana fuerte y se desempeñará bien, pero si no, se permitirá que los pequeños microsomas que reaccionan a las condiciones pobres de ácidos de la célula o al daño por sustancias foráneas como las toxinas, la fermenten o se la coman._​
Pienso que este entuerto está tan arraigado que nunca se va a deshacer. La medicina medicamentosa continuará con su incapacidad de curar, y fumigarán a la humanidad hasta que solo queden sobre la tierra las cucarachas


----------



## cimarrón (18 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Nos han inculcado que la salud se consigue a base de gasear organismos microscópicos. Es el mismo concepto de quien, para librar su vivienda de cucarachas, fumiga con veneno en vez de mantenerla limpia.
> 
> El día en que Pasteur confundió causa con efecto fue trágico para la humanidad. Su contemporáneo Antione Béchamp fue rechazado, pero era él quien estaba en lo cierto cuando observó de que la presencia anormal de microorganismos es una consecuencia de la enfermedad, y no su causa, y que ésta hay que buscarla a nivel celular.
> 
> ...



vaya, pensaba que serías más optimista


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Nov 2009)

Bechamp: a short biography


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Nos han inculcado que la salud se consigue a base de gasear organismos microscópicos. Es el mismo concepto de quien, para librar su vivienda de cucarachas, fumiga con veneno en vez de mantenerla limpia.
> 
> El día en que Pasteur confundió causa con efecto fue trágico para la humanidad. Su contemporáneo Antione Béchamp fue rechazado, pero era él quien estaba en lo cierto cuando observó de que la presencia anormal de microorganismos es una consecuencia de la enfermedad, y no su causa, y que ésta hay que buscarla a nivel celular.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es "fumigar medicamentos" y otra restablecer el equilibrio químico de nuestro cuerpo con los aditamentos necesarios. Cualquier cosa es mala en exceso o por defecto. Si una proporción de plata es necesaria cómo explica el artículo de *Discovery Salud* y se ha perdido por causa de la sobre-explotación de los terrenos, lo lógico es reponerlo. Existen multitud de enfermedades que empiezan por la pérdida de ese equilibrio, es más, cómo dices, el stress puede provocarlas y ésto ocurre porque cambiamos el PH junto con nuestro ánimo y así comienza a descompensarse el cuerpo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (18 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Existen multitud de enfermedades que empiezan por la pérdida de ese equilibrio, es más, cómo dices, el stress puede provocarlas y ésto ocurre porque cambiamos el PH junto con nuestro ánimo y así comienza a descompensarse el cuerpo.



Si Antoine Béchamp estaba en lo cierto entonces las armas biológicas tipo dispersión de microbios no pueden funcionar. 

Estamos en el s. XXI y ya se han usado armas de todo tipo, pero las biológicas siguen brillando por su ausencia en el panorama bélico... Sr. Béchamp, si me lee dondequiera que se encuentre, me temo que el Pentágono con su impotencia ya le ha dado la razón.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/134594-la-gripe-por-que-da.html


----------



## Ziberan (18 Nov 2009)

No os compliquéis más con cosas que no vais a averiguar sin disponer de un carísimo laboratorio y muchísimo tiempo y conocimiento del tema (y probablemente ni así, por supuesto)

Lo más fácil es si os encontráis bien, comer sano y no tomar nada sintético (incluyendo medicación)

Bueno, me he metido por otro asunto, ¿alguien ha visto Telecinco hace 15 minutos? 

Parece que ¿a petición de una espectadora? han estudiado, analizado, y resuelto el tema Ucrania...

La supuesta espectadora comentó que en Ucrania podían haber muerto más de 300 personas a causa de la vacuna, y el "equipo de investigación" ha resuelto el caso de la siguiente forma...

Han entrado en una página de internet que se llama "diario Latino" o algo así, y en RIA NOVOSTI, y han concluido lo siguiente (esa ha sido la investigación):

- En Ucrania no ha comenzado el periodo de vacunación, y de las más de trescientas muertes, sólo quince han sido a causa de la gripe A.

Por lo tanto y según sus palabras: Investigado y resuelto.

No han hablado de hospitalizados, ni de afectados. Pero si a alguien que desconoce el tema, ahora, gracias a ellos, le llega cualquier información, ya podrá descartar la posible gravedad, pues lo han dicho en la tele, y no pasa nada.

Ahora sí sé que pasa algo.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Nov 2009)

Ist der Impfstoff gefährlich? - n-tv Videoportal
Esta en aleman y proviene de un canal de television pro-vacuna. Aqui en Alemania el movimiento anti-vacuna es muy fuerte y pese al bombardeo mediatico la gente no se quiere vacunar. El video cuenta lo siguiente:
Ha habido ya oficialmente 7 muertos en las 24h siguientes de recibir la vacuna. Se investiga si hay o no relacion con la vacuna en esas muertes. Lo investigan laboratorios financiados por farmaceuticas (eso el video no lo dice pero si "der Spiegel") y han llegado a la conclusion de que la vacuna no tiene nada que ver ya que tenian enfermedades previas que son las que han causado el fallecimiento.

Asi que si tienes enfermedades previas lo que te mata es la gripe A, pero si te has puesto la vacuna lo que te mata son las enfermedades previas...


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Nov 2009)

Alucinante video filmado en el Servicio Vasco de Salud, el antigeno y el adyuvante se mezclan ¡a ojo!

YouTube - Ojo con la vacuna A


----------



## Kirot (18 Nov 2009)

Estoy hasta los cojones de que nos mientan con descaro y nos desinformen desde los medios oficiales. DE QUE SIRVIÓ AÑOS DE CARRERA PARA INFORMAR DE ESA MIERDA. 
HASTA NOSOTROS LO HACEMOS MEJOR QUE NO TENEMOS NADA DE ESO. 
Cago en la puta la cima esta llena de ineptos.


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Kirot (18 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Alucinante video filmado en el Servicio Vasco de Salud, el antigeno y el adyuvante se mezclan ¡a ojo!
> 
> YouTube - Ojo con la vacuna A



Oye estas seguro de que lo mezclan a ojo?


----------



## Baddha (18 Nov 2009)

Despiertate! OK: Ataque a Ucrania: "Se trata de una bio-arma desarrollada en laboratorio" - Victor Bachinsky, Catedrático y Director de Médicina Forense de Chernivtsi


----------



## 1929 (18 Nov 2009)

Ukraine Swine Flu "burns" Lungs Video


----------



## toronto (18 Nov 2009)

Segunda mujer embarazada en tres días que pierde el feto después de ser vacunada con Pandemrix en Portugal.

Correio da Manhã



d.r. 17 Novembro 2009 - 21h01 

Gripe A
Segunda grávida vacinada perde bebé
Uma grávida de 34 semanas, vacinada contra a gripe A na passada sexta-feira, dia 13 de Novembro, deu entrada ontem pelas 19 horas no hospital CUF Descobertas, em Lisboa, com o feto morto. Fonte hospitalar confirma o sucedido mas garante que até ao momento não são conhecidas as causas que terão provocado a morte do feto.


Esta é já a segunda grávida vacinada com a Pandemrix a perder o bebé, num espaço de três dias. O primeiro caso conhecido em Portugal ocorreu no dia 15 de Novembro quando uma mulher grávida, também de 34 semanas, deu entrada no Hospital de Portalegre. A mulher recebeu a vacina na quarta-feira no Centro de Saúde de Portalegre e poucas horas depois começou a ter fortes dores no corpo. Acorreu às urgências do Hospital de Portalegre pelas 12 horas mas o feto já estava morto.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Nov 2009)

"hay que hacer una mezcla, aqui el antigeno, aqui el adyuvante, SE HACE UNA MEZCLA, y se pone" ¿como lo mezclara la manceba, en un perol? ¿comprobara las proporciones de la mezcla o "ma o meno"?


----------



## willbeend (18 Nov 2009)

Baddha dijo:


> Despiertate! OK: Ataque a Ucrania: "Se trata de una bio-arma desarrollada en laboratorio" - Victor Bachinsky, Catedrático y Director de Médicina Forense de Chernivtsi









:cook:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

*Ya me han respondido desde el programa del Dr Ott. Os dejo aquí la respuesta:*

Saludos Jorge:

*Él no me dijo nada a mí personalmente acerca de que Baxter participó* --- sólo científicos en *Fort.. Detrick*, MD, quienes realizaban técnicas de ingeniería inversa del virus, entonces *contrataron con los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania para producir masivamente.*

Yo no creo que fuera todo ésto desinformación.

Creo que él, (Moshe) realmente tenía un archivo de pruebas incriminatorias que probablemente daría lugar a cargos criminales y/o condenas.

*No tengo ni idea si era/es del Mossad o la CIA -, pero que claramente tiene algún tipo de información privilegiada.*

*José Moshe* está en el *Hospital Estatal Mental Patton de California* acusado de un delito menor. La información sobre su caso se verá en próxima audiencia y está en: 

*01/25/2010*
LASD Inmate Information Center - Booking Details

Escribir cómo "primer nombre" "Joseph", y "segundo nombre" el apellido "Moshe" para realizar la búsqueda de su caso.

Buena caza.

Dr. Ott


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Nov 2009)

Creo que se debería crear un hilo, sobre los efectos negativos de las vacunas. Ya se estan dando bastantes casos, muertes incluidas...


----------



## cimarrón (18 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Estoy hasta los cojones de que nos mientan con descaro y nos desinformen desde los medios oficiales. DE QUE SIRVIÓ AÑOS DE CARRERA PARA INFORMAR DE ESA MIERDA.
> HASTA NOSOTROS LO HACEMOS MEJOR QUE NO TENEMOS NADA DE ESO.
> Cago en la puta la cima esta llena de ineptos.



Te refieres a la carrera de medicina ¿no?


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (18 Nov 2009)

Muy buenas, 

Según una investigación que ha realizado el periodista Sharyl Attkisson para CBS News, ha quedado demostrado que al menos en USA, esto de el virus H1N1, es una gran mentira, se inflaron los datos de afectados con un oscuro interés. Y para mí ese interés no es otro que ponernos a todo bicho viviente una vacuna que solo ellos saben la utilidad que tiene.

Swine Flu Cases Overestimated? - CBS News

En este gráfico se pueden ver los resultados de las pruebas de laboratorio que se hicieron a los sospechosos de estár infectados con el virus H1N1 hasta que decidieron en Julio suspender estas pruebas, a partir de Julio los diagnosticos se hacen a "ojo". Podemos ver que en algunos estados solamente el 2% de los casos daban positivo de H1N1







Aquí también os dejo el gráfico de la propia CDC sobre el índice de mortalidad de la gripe y Neumonía en 122 ciudades. En él se puede ver como este índice de mortalidad superó la media en el 2008, sin embargo entonces nadie hizo saltar la alarma que han creado este año.






Saludos y felicidades a todos por el seguimiento que estais haciendo del tema.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si Antoine Béchamp estaba en lo cierto entonces las armas biológicas tipo dispersión de microbios no pueden funcionar.
> 
> Estamos en el s. XXI y ya se han usado armas de todo tipo, pero las biológicas siguen brillando por su ausencia en el panorama bélico... Sr. Béchamp, si me lee dondequiera que se encuentre, me temo que el Pentágono con su impotencia ya le ha dado la razón.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/134594-la-gripe-por-que-da.html



No conocía yo a éste hombre ni su hallazgo (gracias). Desde mis pobres conocimientos en la materia, me parece coherente lo que dice, además si quedó demostrado que los agentes causantes de esos procesos ya están dentro, lo que cabe deducir, es que si nos envenenan de alguna forma con algo, serán sustancias que permitirán que esos agentes actúen, cambiando el equilibrio electro-químico de nuestro cuerpo. Entonces tiene lógica que se hallan detectado metales pesados en supuestos residuos de chemtrails.


----------



## willbeend (18 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *Ya me han respondido desde el programa del Dr Ott. Os dejo aquí la respuesta:*
> 
> Saludos Jorge:
> 
> ...



Pues para ser un delito menor....

MENUDA DETENCION!

Menos mal que no llevaba un perro que se cagó en una acera y fumandose un cigarrillo en la via publica, si no, lo aplastan con un tanque...


----------



## willbeend (18 Nov 2009)

Notemaslaverdad dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Según una investigación que ha realizado el periodista Sharyl Attkisson para CBS News, ha quedado demostrado que al menos en USA, esto de el virus H1N1, es una gran mentira, se inflaron los datos de afectados con un oscuro interés. Y para mí ese interés no es otro que ponernos a todo bicho viviente una vacuna que solo ellos saben la utilidad que tiene.
> 
> ...



Bufff,

no se que pensar, sera que ahora se quieren hacer los tontitos los medios y ganarse nuestra confianza?

Un golpe de timon porque nos hemos olido sus intenciones?

Debrian rodar algunas cabezas empezando por la OMS... que la disuelvan de una puta vez y se encargue cada pais de su situacion en contacto con el resto de paises.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Nov 2009)

El detalle del estado de los pulmones de algunos muertos en Ucrania me han recordado un detalle parecido en Argentina en Junio, cuando tuvieron ellos el pico de gripe:





sábado 27 de junio de 2009
Argentina: Los pulmones "quemados" en horas
[Parece, que hubo 2 reciente realizado autopsias. Manchas en los pulmones no pudieron ser identificados. Muy muy rápido los síntomas, con la participación de los órganos internos (vísceras), las meninges (las membranas que envuelven el sistema nervioso central, y la hinchazón del cerebro. Esto no suena como la gripe porcina. Si bien es claro en el artículo que es. Suena como la peste porcina y la gripe nuevos acontecimientos. El fin ha llegado del Ministerio de salud, para tener en todos los casos de la influenza H1N1 y las posibles influenzaA, con síntomas de fiebre y fatiga a través de una radiografía a fin de no sufrir neumonía.] 

Hay una gravedad de los pacientes "inusuales" 


Sábado 27 de junio 2009 

"Estamos viendo la colocación de los pacientes jóvenes, entre 15 y 50 años con neumonía, algunas en rápida evolución hacia una gravedad que para muchos es inusual, en la que el pulmón es« fuego »en cuestión de horas", dijo el Dr. Jorge San Juan, jefe del Departamento de Cuidados Intensivos del Hospital Muñiz. 

Esto ha llevado a los pacientes con estas características comienzan a ser tratados de forma cada vez más agresivo. Como LA NACION informó ayer, los médicos del Ministerio de Salud recibió la directiva a tomar, a partir de ahora, todos los casos de la gripe y el potencial de gripe A (H1N1), con la recomendación de realizar radiografías de tórax de pacientes con síntomas de fiebre y fatiga y rápidamente a todos los internos que sufren de neumonía. 

"Hoy, se sabe que el virus está circulando en masa, la actitud que tenemos con los pacientes depende de la evaluación clínica realizada por el médico para no convertirse en un caso grave. No es necesario para el diagnóstico de laboratorio [que confirma la infección por el virus nuevos] para comenzar tratamiento ", dijo la Dra. Vilma Savy, Jefe del Servicio de Virus Respiratorios Instituto Malbrán. 

Preocupación acerca de cómo algunos jóvenes de este ataque de gripe fue confirmado a la nación por un médico forense que, en las últimas horas, llevó a cabo dos autopsias de dos personas muertas por la gripe A. 

"Los cuerpos fueron las vísceras, las meninges y el cerebro hinchado, un poco de factor común en la muerte por gripe. Además, los pulmones se encontraban en mal estado, con algunos puntos que no hemos podido identificar. Los estudios de patología enviado", dijo el médico forense que le pidió que no conocer su nombre hasta que las autoridades sanitarias tomen nota de lo encontrado. 

Cambios en las estrategias para la atención de los pacientes que llegan con cuadros de gripe avanzadas con el objetivo de ser más agresivo: el tratamiento, y luego ver qué pasa; salto. "Esta forma grave de la atención de los pacientes va a cambiar la tendencia y evitar más muertes y la neumonía, dijo el Dr. John, coordinador del Comité de Emergencia del Ministerio de Salud Epidemiológica Aires. 

Para la neumonía grave, dijo San Juan, hoy en día los pacientes no reciben empírica antibióticos y antivirales, sino también no retrasar el uso de ventilación mecánica. "Aunque, en general esperar 24 horas para ver cómo evoluciona, no lo hacemos, y si llegar rápidamente a la intubación descompensación", dijo San Juan. 

La provincia de Buenos Aires, desde la próxima semana, con pruebas de diagnóstico rápido que discriminar en sólo 15 minutos por medio de hisopos, si la persona es portadora de la gripe A. En cualquier caso, la confirmación final de instituto Malbrán. La nueva prueba antes de comenzar el tratamiento, las autoridades sanitarias informaron de los ranchos. 
sombreros punta Shiloh


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (18 Nov 2009)

*Todavía quedan valientes*

Extracto del diario "El Mundo" sobre lo que ha ocurrido en el Foro sobre ética de las medidas para la protección de la población contra la gripe A, iniciativa de la Organización Médica Colegial (OMC). 

*Juan Gervás, médico clínico y profesor de Atención Primaria en la Escuela Nacional de Sanidad y de Salud Pública en la Universidad Autónoma*, ha aseverado que las autoridades sanitarias españolas y europeas se han saltado *"el principio fundamental de la ética".*

El primer derecho no respetado ha sido el de la autonomía del paciente, en opinión del profesor, porque no se ha informado suficientemente a la gente sobre la vacunación, al *"venderse, en el sentido metafórico del término, con excesivas ventajas y seguridad"*.

*"Esta vacuna no es ya segura o insegura, sino absolutamente innecesaria"*, ha sentenciado Gervás, algo que se ha probado en los países del sur, como Australia, donde se ha pasado la gripe A "con menos muertos que ningún año y sin ninguna vacuna".

Según su criterio, las personas que han pasado la gripe tienen además la ventaja de que han quedado inmunizadas contra el virus "espontáneamente" para los próximos cincuenta años.

Ha insistido en que *no hay ensayos clínicos que garanticen la eficacia de la vacuna*, un tratamiento que ha comparado con *"un coche sin ruedas, que puede ser seguro, pero no vale para nada".*

Malgasto de recursos
En cuanto a los antivirales ha recordado que cuando se autorizaron no se incluyeron en la Seguridad Social por su "inutilidad" y, por eso, ha proseguido, "me sorprende que posteriormente no sólo entren sino que además se dispensen directamente".

Gervás ha criticado que las autoridades sanitarias se hayan preparado para lo peor, *como si la gripe fuera "un ataque nuclear", *algo que ha calificado de *"imprudencia culpable penalmente", *porque consume unos recursos que es "intolerable" que no se destinen a otros usos sanitarios mucho más acuciantes.

El doctor no ha criticado sólo el afán lucrativo de los laboratorios farmacéuticos porque el negocio generado en torno a la gripe A es mucho más amplio. *"El diablo somos todos, no sólo la industria farmacéutica", *ha ironizado.

Por lo visto Mónica Lalanda también ha puesto las pilas al Gobierno, entre otras cosas a revelado que sobre la seguridad de la vacuna *"hay abiertos 310 ensayos y, de ellos, sólo dos han concluido"*

*Los médicos censuran la gestión de Sanidad de la epidemia de gripe A | elmundo.es salud*


Así, ha recordado que la ministra de Sanidad, Trinidad Jiménez, se ha convertido en la más popular del Gobierno "gracias a la gripe A", que la OMS ha encontrado un fundamento para su "presencia en el mundo" y que los medios de comunicación se han beneficiado del "catastrofismo".


----------



## y que hago??? (18 Nov 2009)

finalmente ¿ha desaparecido Ucrania? ¿Se han muerto todos?


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> finalmente ¿ha desaparecido Ucrania? ¿Se han muerto todos?



Gran aporte si señor, ponte la vacuna


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Nov 2009)

Por cierto lo de los pulmones "quemados" o "cerbros derretidos" no puede ser por el mal-uso(mejor dicho uso) de productos químicos tipo tamiflu?


----------



## y que hago??? (18 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Gran aporte si señor, ponte la vacuna



No me hagas recordar tus primeros mensajes en este post...:rolleye:


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Nov 2009)

rectificar es de humildes


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues para ser un delito menor....
> 
> MENUDA DETENCION!
> 
> Menos mal que no llevaba un perro que se cagó en una acera y fumandose un cigarrillo en la via publica, si no, lo aplastan con un tanque...



*Me autocito:*



Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Viendo el otra vez el vídeo de Moshe, he recordado que se decía que podía ser un montaje por lo escandaloso y plagado de cámaras del evento.
> 
> Se argumentó que en un caso así debería de haber sido detenido de una forma más sigilosa, usando medios de los circuitos de inteligencia. Eso es sólido, pero si entendemos que el tal Moshe era un agente, también podría haber previsto los movimientos de la jugada, recordemos que si es cierto que era del Mossad (y por lo que se va diciendo, parece ser que sí), tienen por fama ser de lo mejor en inteligencia. Por tanto, un agente bien entrenado habría planeado su jugada, *que no es un mindundis jugando a ser héroe*. El que la gente lo vea y sepa de su detención, es una baza indispensable si la historia es cierta y quiere sobrevivir. Cómo mínimo dificulta que lo eliminen enseguida.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ziberan (18 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *Ya me han respondido desde el programa del Dr Ott. Os dejo aquí la respuesta:*
> 
> Saludos Jorge:
> 
> ...



Impresionante, Jorge. :Aplauso:


----------



## willbeend (18 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *Ya me han respondido desde el programa del Dr Ott. Os dejo aquí la respuesta:*
> 
> Saludos Jorge:
> 
> ...



Por cierto, el link no funciona!!! :8:

LASD Inmate Information Center - Booking Details



Si los medicos y medios se encargan de desmontar la venenosa trama de la vacuna, podriamos abrir un hilo de investigacion foristica respecto al Joseph.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (18 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Por cierto, el link no funciona!!! :8:
> 
> LASD Inmate Information Center - Booking Details
> 
> ...



Muy buena idea lo de abrir un hilo para seguir la evolución de Joseph Moshe. Si fuera un mentiroso, para demostrarlo, si fuera verdad, se merece nuestra ayuda porque se la ha jugado por hacer lo que debía. Al menos si mantenemos un interés informativo le daremos alguna posibilidad, aunque sea mínima.

*En éste enlace*, he encontrado información interesante. El enlace parece que es correcto, pero han borrado el documento ienso:

¿Alguna vez ha oído hablar de él?

Hay otro tipo llamado José Moshe Bar ... es listado como un microbiólogo famoso ...

En agosto era perseguido a través de LA por el Servicio Secreto, quien a punto de perderlo a él, llamado el Departamento de Policía, que luego capturado el hombre.

Ahora que en sí misma resultados principales puntos de interés para mí, pero la verdad se pone muy interesante.

Afirmaba ser un microbiólogo, que dijo que soemthing acerca de la vacuna contra la gripe porcina de ser un arma biológica producida por Baxter, en el mismo laboratorio de in .. LA UCRANIA! Fue detenido y extraditado a Israel ... ¿Cómo y por qué alguna vez podría obtener la extradición está más allá de mí ... Quiero decir, no era él quería aquí por el Servicio Secreto para cometer algún tipo de delito?

*A ver ... Es mentira. La historia oficial no es cierto.*

Y que, lamentablemente, nos deja sólo con lo que el Sr. Moshe dijo a sí mismo, antes de su desaparición fuera del país.

*No ha sido trasladado fuera del país ... evidentemente ...*

LASD Inmate Information Center - Booking Details

*Está en la cárcel del condado de Los Ángeles.*

Tal vez debería ir a verlo. . Probablemente no podrían llegar a ver el verdadero hombre.

Usted sabe, yo me asombro siempre de pequeñas cosas ... como por ejemplo, el caso judicial que tiene va a ser escuchado en la sala del tribunal exactamente la misma que se escuchó mi caso.División de 141 en el tribunal el aeropuerto ... me olvide el nombre de los jueces, pero era un Judío corrupto de algún tipo que sabía que mi caso era una trampa ... ¿no es gracioso. Tal vez ellos nos la misma sala para esas cosas.

OK, así que esto, fue puesto en libertad a dos de los cargos, y ha sido condenado al parecer, en el Hospital Estatal Patton para la primera carga. 
Vaya hombre, que significa que está bajo el cuidado de los médicos Obligatorios, después de haber sido declarado mentalmente insano ...

Una vez declarado mentalmente insano, el hospital no tiene obligación de lanzar siempre ... hasta que te dicen que no están locos ... y ellos tienen la autoridad para obligar a los medicamentos en usted. Así que si usted fue a ver a este tipo, asumo lo permitieron.

Ha estado en Patton durante 7 días ahora.

Me pregunto lo que está pensando ... bueno, que debería estar pensando que es la suerte de estar vivo.

¿Cómo alguien divertido, dijo que fue enviado fuera del país ... como todos debemos dejar de mirar para el hombre ...

Si desea saber dónde lo han puesto, que está aquí.

PATTON STATE HOSPITAL - Google Maps PATTON%%% - Google Maps 20STATE 20HOSPITAL 20

Sabes, me pregunto ... que podría ser interesante hacerle una visita ... yo estaba leyendo, y que realmente puede visitar la gente de allí.


----------



## Nat (18 Nov 2009)

Notemaslaverdad dijo:


> *Todavía quedan valientes*
> 
> Extracto del diario "El Mundo" sobre lo que ha ocurrido en el Foro sobre ética de las medidas para la protección de la población contra la gripe A, iniciativa de la Organización Médica Colegial (OMC).
> 
> ...




La verdad es que el doctor Juan Gervás es digno de ser oído, aunque no trate del tema concreto de la gripe A, en este video se puede apreciar su categoría humana, su inteligencia y su sensatez, os aconsejo a todos verlo

Uso y abuso de la prevención. El cribaje del cáncer de mama como ejemplo. on Vimeo


----------



## willbeend (18 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Muy buena idea lo de abrir un hilo para seguir la evolución de Joseph Moshe. Si fuera un mentiroso, para demostrarlo, si fuera verdad, se merece nuestra ayuda porque se la ha jugado por hacer lo que debía. Al menos si mantenemos un interés informativo le daremos alguna posibilidad, aunque sea mínima.
> 
> *En éste enlace*, he encontrado información interesante. El enlace parece que es correcto, pero han borrado el documento ienso:
> 
> ...



ienso:

Para estar acusado de pretender volar la Casa Blanca (bueno, ahora sera negra con Obama dentro no? :rolleye lo han guardado cerquita de su objetivo criminal 

A parte, lo de visitarlo, visitar a alguien en un psiquiatrico y mas siendo este, la de drogas que le deben de meter en el cuerpo, seguro que no reconoce ni a su madre, puede ser decepcionante...


----------



## cacaculopedopis (18 Nov 2009)

la rusa RT TV si esta hablando bastante del tema:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YEN3swiFcYY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YEN3swiFcYY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OXcPr3QzChs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OXcPr3QzChs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gliese (19 Nov 2009)

Esta gente, los que de una forma u otra nos gobiernan, no deja de sorprenderme, el enlace corresponde a la web America's Vaccine Safety Watchdog.
Es una utilidad para calcular el mercurio contenido en el tiomersal que nos inyectariamos con las vacunas.

Vaccine Ingredients Calculator

Hagan la prueba de poner la edad y el peso de un niño menor de 18 años, por ejemplo 12 años y 39kg, que se considera ideal para esa edad 8:

Les aparecera la siguiente imagen :8::8:



Spoiler




Ver archivo adjunto 17867




*En Europa las tres vacunas aprobadas continen tiomersal *( luego posteo la cantidad)

Vaccine Ingredients Calculator

1 mcg. = 1 microgramo = uno-millonésimas (1 / 1.000.000) de un gramo
1 mg. = 1 miligramo = uno-milésimas (1 / 1.000) de un gramo = el mcg. 1.000


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Esta gente, los que de una forma u otra nos gobiernan, no deja de sorprenderme, el enlace corresponde a la web America's Vaccine Safety Watchdog.
> Es una utilidad para calcular el mercurio contenido en el tiomersal que nos inyectariamos con las vacunas.
> 
> Vaccine Ingredients Calculator
> ...



Ineresante.

Le puse que me calculase dos vacunas, gripe A y gripe "NORMAL" y el análisis del contenido en mercurio ha dado esto:








Literalmente:

_ "para que la cantidad de mercurio administrado con las vacunas pueda considerarse inofensivo, (el paciente) tendría que pesar un mínimo de 1102 libras (500 Kg) :_​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2009)

Yo paso de hacer el estudio. 
Reicbí más de 100 de pequeño, de Merck.

Hoy casi las cuento, aún guardo los boletines.
Lo haré por cínico.


----------



## Gliese (19 Nov 2009)

Vacuna Focetria
Composicion


Spoiler




Ver archivo adjunto 17868




Forma de administracion


Spoiler




Ver archivo adjunto 17869




Vacuna Pandemrix
Composicion


Spoiler




Ver archivo adjunto 17870




Forma de administracion


Spoiler




Ver archivo adjunto 17871




Vacuna Celvapan
Composicion
de momento no tengo los datos

Forma de administracion


Spoiler




Ver archivo adjunto 17872




Que NO ME LEEIS BIEN ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ EN USA NO SE PERMITE VACUNAR A MENORES DE 18 con vacunas que contengan TIOMERSAL
y en Europa se la van a poner a todos los crios ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (19 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Esta gente, los que de una forma u otra nos gobiernan, no deja de sorprenderme, el enlace corresponde a la web America's Vaccine Safety Watchdog.
> Es una utilidad para calcular el mercurio contenido en el tiomersal que nos inyectariamos con las vacunas.
> 
> Vaccine Ingredients Calculator
> ...



¡Que barbaridad! si pongo mi peso y edad y que me administren dos con mercurio, me sale la escala roja hasta 50 y me dice que debería de pesar 500Kg para soportar eso :8: . Con sólo una 250 Kg claro. Ni loco dejo yo que me metan eso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Vacuna Focetria
> Composicion
> 
> 
> ...



Es Celvapan no Calvapan. De nada


----------



## Gliese (19 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Es Celvapan no Calvapan. De nada



:XX::XX: pero que nos quedaremos todos calvos con las vacunas esta claro NO ???:XX:


----------



## Gliese (19 Nov 2009)

Es sencillamente HORRIBLE, a mi me da que deberian usarme como termometro  

Y fuera de broma, estoy buscando la ley de USA que prohibia las vacunas con escualeno para militares.

*Hasta principio de noviembre no habia vacunas aprobadas con escualeno en usa* Nos toman por tontos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> :XX::XX: pero que nos quedaremos todos calvos con las vacunas esta claro NO ???:XX:



Coño por eso ya lo estoy :XX::XX:


----------



## Gliese (19 Nov 2009)

:XX: Putin 250 kg 

:XX: Oraculo 500 Kg :XX:

Venga Caronte, tirate a la piscina, total ya sabemos que estas calvo, ahora solo falta saber cuanto tienes que engordar para salvarte


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> :XX: Putin 250 kg
> 
> :XX: Oraculo 500 Kg :XX:
> 
> Venga Caronte, tirate a la piscina, total ya sabemos que estas calvo, ahora solo falta saber cuanto tienes que engordar para salvarte




Creo que más que una manada de ballenas.
Peso 62k aprox.


----------



## H2O (19 Nov 2009)

Nat dijo:


> La verdad es que el doctor Juan Gervás es digno de ser oído, aunque no trate del tema concreto de la gripe A, en este video se puede apreciar su categoría humana, su inteligencia y su sensatez, os aconsejo a todos verlo
> 
> Uso y abuso de la prevención. El cribaje del cáncer de mama como ejemplo. on Vimeo



Buenìsimo el video, gracias. Me tenìa que poner la recordatoria del tetanos, pero creo que no me la pondrè, segùn el doctor Gervàs, no sirve para nada y es contraproducente.
Salud


----------



## Heras (19 Nov 2009)

Bueno chicos, que pensáis de estas noticias?????

Interstitial - Noticia

Yo cada dia estoy mas descolocado, se supone que no se quieren vacunar pero no por el producto....????!!!!¿¿?? sera por el clima?? les pica la cabeza?? no se creo que no lo tienen claro los pobres.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Nov 2009)

Cortesia de los amigos del foro sobre el 11M

Suspected Hemorrhagic Pneumonia Outbreak Hits Ukraine


----------



## lemmings (19 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cortesia de los amigos del foro sobre el 11M
> 
> Suspected Hemorrhagic Pneumonia Outbreak Hits Ukraine



Sacado de ese enlace:



> Internal 2006 IBM Document Reveals Advance Knowledge of a Planned Pandemic
> 
> Titled, "Services & Global Procurement pan IOT Europe, Pandemic Plan Overview," it was distributed to upper-level management in France. It predicted a "*100% chance (of a) planned (pandemic) occurring within the next 5 years*," covering quarantines and operational procedures to be taken after an official WTO announcement. This document suggests what many believe - that governments and the drug cartel, in collusion with the WTO, orchestrated the current crisis, choosing Ukraine as the lead target. The situation there deserves close monitoring because of what may happen globally.



Sin comentarios. A buen entendedor..


----------



## Nat (19 Nov 2009)

Gliese dijo:


> Es sencillamente HORRIBLE, a mi me da que deberian usarme como termometro
> 
> Y fuera de broma, estoy buscando la ley de USA que prohibia las vacunas con escualeno para militares.
> 
> *Hasta principio de noviembre no habia vacunas aprobadas con escualeno en usa* Nos toman por tontos



He leído tanto sobre este tema últimamente que ya no sé dónde lo leí, pero el caso es que respaldan el uso del escualeno en vacunas para niños por un estudio con 6000 menores vacunados contra la Malaria, con vacunas que contenían como adyuvante escualeno. Contra la MALARIA? ya me imagino en qué lugar del mundo habrán hecho ese estudio, desde luego no aquí, donde las madres van al médico si al niño le huele raro un pedo.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> Sacado de ese enlace:
> 
> 
> 
> Sin comentarios. A buen entendedor..



Resulta que soy un entendedor pesimo, ¿serias tan amable de explicarlo para los pobres de espiritu?


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Nat (19 Nov 2009)

H2O dijo:


> Buenìsimo el video, gracias. Me tenìa que poner la recordatoria del tetanos, pero creo que no me la pondrè, segùn el doctor Gervàs, no sirve para nada y es contraproducente.
> Salud



Te confieso que lloré de tristeza cuando le oí decir lo del tétanos, al que siempre le he tenido mucho miedo, de forma que hice que tanto yo como mi marido nos vacunáramos de él, como le tocó a los treinta fui a la doctora hace poco porque cumplió cuarenta para que me diera cita y me dio largas y de forma muy poco clara me soltó algo de que, a ver, a ver, no sé ahora, parece ser que no hace falta que sea en ese período...
Salí de allí sin las ideas muy claras, pensaba volver a preguntarselo (como siempre tienen prisa). Lo que menos podía imaginar es que existía una explicación tan clara y concisa. Mira y aún tengo que estar agradecida porque es otro y mi marido lleva el chute, yo me lo ahorraba porque iba a a ver este video antes.
Lo peor es que llevo un tiempo en que siento que ya no puedo delegar en ningún aspecto de lo que me atañe y me genera mucha inseguridad. Y no queda mas remedio que asumirlo.


----------



## lemmings (19 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Resulta que soy un entendedor pesimo, ¿serias tan amable de explicarlo para los pobres de espiritu?



Me siento raro explicando algo tan obvio. Que en 2006 alguien considere que hay una probabilidad del 100% de que en 5 años se produzca una pandemia tan grande, o es un adivino fabuloso o es que tiene información que la mayoría de los demás mortales no tenemos.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Nov 2009)

Gracias, camarada, es que a veces hasta lo mas obvio se presta a dobles interpretaciones, y mas en un tema como este. A mi tambien me resulta sospechoso que la ministra de la chupa me diga en TV que dentro de dos semanas va ha haber un "repunte", sobre todo teniendo en cuenta los procedimientos de la ministra, sin embargo estoy seguro que un elevado porcentaje del publico se lo cree a pie juntillas. El problema de todo esto es que se quede en el Sanedrin, ahora mismo, con las modestas aportaciones de todos nosotros le estamos creando un problema social en el tema de las vacunas, contra mas gente este en el ajo, mejor. Oh perdon, vuelvo a caer en lo obvio.


----------



## Nat (19 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> Me siento raro explicando algo tan obvio. Que en 2006 alguien considere que hay una probabilidad del 100% de que en 5 años se produzca una pandemia tan grande, o es un adivino fabuloso o es que tiene información que la mayoría de los demás mortales no tenemos.



Y no es alguien cualquiera, es la IBM que en su planing interno contempla la situación de pandemia y cómo se organizará su personal durante éste período para que el funcionamiento de la empresa no se paralice debido a las bajas que cabría esperar.


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

lemmings dijo:


> Sacado de ese enlace:
> 
> 
> 
> Sin comentarios. A buen entendedor..




No es nada extraño, desde 2005 la OMS ha estado metiendo miedo con la gripe aviar u otras gripes, y todas las multinacionales y todos los estados bajo sus "recomendaciones" prepararon planes de alerta contra pandemias que siguen en vigor.

En este mismo hilo se posteó la noticia de que Panasonic en dic. de 2008 envió una circular a sus empleados en el extranjero para que regresaran a Japón antes de septiembre de 2009 por la inminencia de una pandemia de influenza o gripe aviar y especificaba las zonas que serían seriamente afectadas, no siendo necesario el regreso de los que estuvieran en las zonas de menor riesgo.

Todo esto lleva años organizado y muchos lo sabían.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Preliminary genetic sequencing shows that the virus is similar to the virus used for production of the pandemic influenza vaccine, reconfirming the vaccine's efficacy at this time.



La secuenciación es un cachondeo. Cada vez que la hacen les sale un churro diferente al de la vez anterior.

El empirismo y ojímetro de este técnica se delata hasta en la forma de presentar sus resultados: _"preliminary", "similar"_ etc...

Luego con esta mierda fabrican inyectables para toda la humanidad, a toda prisa y sin evaluar porque "no tenemos tiempo" y nos amenaza una pandemia...


----------



## Lladó (19 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez, gracias por las dos últimas noticias que has colgado.

A mí me sigue llamando la atención esto de los cierres de fronteras, ¿es la primera vez en la historia que se cierran con la excusa de una simple gripe?

Por lo demás, intrigante lo de la mutación. No sé qué carta se han guardado, si la mutación o una nueva enfermedad, pero algo de eso tienen planeado casi seguro.


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Joder !! No sé por qué me da que algunas farmas ya tienen hechos los presupuestos para el 2011, 2012 y posteriores.
> *
> Parece como la pasarela de Milan, con sólo mirar la patente las demás farmas ya saben los "colores" y los "tejidos" que más van a estar de moda en el próximo otoño*




Ya lo posteé en el hilo de la gripe porcina.

Ojo a los datos:


*Las farmacéuticas desarrollan febrilmente numerosas vacunas*


Técnicos de Sanofi Pasteur trabajan en la producción de vacunas en un laboratorio en Pennsylvania el pasado agosto. ap 
Foto By LINDA A. JOHNSON / AP
MARIETTA, Pennsylvania
Malaria. Tuberculosis. Mal de Alzheimer. Sida. Gripe pandémica. Herpes genital. Infecciones del tracto urinario. Alergia a las plantas. Diarrea del viajero.* Sea cual sea la enfermedad que se le ocurra, la industria farmacéutica está trabajando en una vacuna para prevenirla.*
*Muchas de ellas podrían salir al mercado en cinco años o menos.*Comparemos eso con el panorama de hace cinco años, cuando tantas compañías habían abandonado la producción de vacunas que se perdió la mitad de las vacunas contra la gripe en Estados Unidos a causa de una contaminación ocurrida en uno de los dos fabricantes que quedaban. 

Las vacunas ya no son un área limitada, lenta y de escasas ganancias en la industria farmacéutica. *En la actualidad, ellas están sacando del hoyo a empresas en problemas.*
*Las grandes ganancias, los avances tecnológicos y el creciente apoyo gubernamental ha estado atrayendo a nuevas compañías, desde recién creadas empresas biotecnológicas hasta Johnson & Johnson. Eso significa que probablemente continúen los recientes pasos agigantados en la lucha contra enfermedades temidas y padecimientos molestos*.

*``Aun si sólo una pequeña parte de todo lo que sucede hoy tiene éxito en los próximos 10 años, compárelo con los últimos 10 años y se dará cuenta de que esto será considerado una edad de oro'', dijo Emilio Emini, director de investigaciones sobre vacunas de Pfizer Inc.**Las vacunas se consideran en la actualidad un método esencial para el crecimiento, mientras las empresas farmacéuticas buscan maneras de estimular la venta decreciente de medicamentos por prescripción facultativa en medio de una competencia más intensa de los medicamentos genéricos y de una creciente presión gubernamental por bajar los precios bajo la reforma federal del sistema de salud.*A diferencia de las medicinas que tratan enfermedades, las vacunas ayudan a prevenir el contagio por medio de estimular las defensas naturales del sistema inmunológico contra las invasiones. Ellas se fabrican a base de virus, bacterias o partes de los mismos que han sido muertos o debilitados de modo que por lo general no pueden causar el contagio.

*Aunque se pronostica que la venta de medicamentos por prescripción aumentará en un tercio en un plazo de cinco años, las ventas de vacunas deberán subir al doble, de $19,000 millones el año pasado a $39,000 millones en el 2013, según la firma de investigación de mercado Kalorama Information. Eso es cinco veces los $8,000 millones en ventas de vacunas en el 2004.
``Lo que hace 25 años era esencialmente un error de redondeo se ha convertido ahora en dinero contante y sonante'', afirma Robin Robertson, directora de la Autoridad de Desarrollo Avanzado de Investifación Biomédica de EEUU.**Este salto se debe a unas cuantas nuevas vacunas revolucionarias y el aumento del uso de las vacunas existentes. La lista gubernamental de vacunas recomendadas para los niños ha crecido en más del doble desde 1985, a 17. La lista recomienda asimismo media docena de vacunas para toda persona de más de 18 años y hasta cuatro más para algunos adultos.*La última década trajo la creación de vacunas revolucionarias contra los neumococos y los retrovirus --dos de las mayores causas de mortalidad en el mundo entero--, la meningitis, el cáncer del cuello del útero y otras enfermedades.

*Una mejor tecnología para crear vacunas y producirlas en masa ha ayudado a progresar la prevención del dengue tropical y de nuevas amenazas como las superbacterias Staphylococcus aureus y Clostridium difficile, y hasta poner fin a la adicción a la cocaína y la nicotina. Si algunas vacunas en desarrollo en estos momentos, como la del Alzheimer y la del sida, tuvieran éxito, probablemente traerían consigo miles de millones en ventas anuales.
Solamente en este otoño y el principio del año que viene, se espera que las vacunas contra la gripe porcina traigan a sus fabricantes al menos un par de miles de millones de dólares adicionales.*
*Pero una verdadera horda de compañías de biotecnología, muchas de las cuales usan subsidios multimillonarios del gobierno, ya están probando tecnología de último modelo para la próxima pandemia.*
*Algunos científicos --incluyendo los de la nueva asociada de vacunas de J&J, la compañía holandesa Crucell NV-- están incluso tratando de crear una especie de panacea: una vacuna universal contra la gripe que se centre en una parte del virus que no muta de un año a otro.Y algunas vacunas futuras vendrán en forma de parches, pastillas y sprays nasales, en lugar de dolorosas inyecciones*.

Durante el siglo pasado, las vacunas alargaron drásticamente la duración de la vida humana por medio de detener enfermedades que mataban o discapacitaban a millones de personas, desde la viruela hasta la polio.

*Luego de todos estos éxitos, muchas empresas farmacéuticas dieron la espalda a las vacunas para concentrarse en lucrativas pastillas diarias para enfermedades crónicas. Hacia mediados de la presente década, sólo un puñado de ellas continuaban fabricando vacunas, que son más difíciles de producir que las pastillas de preparación química, lo cual hace impredecible la ganancia.
Eso condujo al fiasco del 2004, en que la mitad de la provisión de vacunas contra la gripe de EEUU se perdió de un día para otro, además de continuos déficit periódicos de algunas vacunas para niños.*En la actualidadk, cinco compañías fabrican vacunas para la gripe: GlaxoSmithKline, Novartis AG de Suiza, CSL Biotherapies de Australia, MedImmune, parte de la empresa británica AstraZeneca PLC, y Sanofi-Aventis SA, de Francia.

*En los últimos cinco años ha habido más investigaciones sobre las vacunas para la gripe que en los 20 anteriores, señala el doctor William Schaffner, director de Medicina Preventiva de la Universidad Vanderbilt y portavoz de la Sociedad de Enfermedades Infecciosas de América.*
Ahora, muchas farmacéuticas están reconsiderando las vacunas.

GlaxoSmithKline, de Gran Bretaña, está tratando de convertirse en el mayor fabricante de vacunas del mundo en cuanto a ingresos, destronando a la pionera Merck & Co. Esta primavera, Glaxo abrió una planta de empaquetamiento de último modelo en Marietta, Pennsylvania, al oeste de Philadelphia, para poder expandirse en el mercado de EEUU.
*Glaxo, que sólo vendía una vacuna en EEUU hace 13 años, ahora vende aquí 12 --y 30 en el resto del mundo. Ellos tienen 20 más en proceso de prueba en seres humanos, incluyendo vacunas contra la meningitis y la malaria.*
*J&J, que anteriormente evitaba las vacunas, planea crear una carpeta con todo tipo de vacunas, comenzando con vacunas universales contra la gripe y el mal de Alzheimer, según su director de investigaciones, el doctor Paul Stoffels. *


Las farmacéuticas desarrollan febrilmente numerosas vacunas - Estados Unidos - ElNuevoHerald.com




Esta es la madre del cordero. 
Entre 2010 y 2013 se les acaban la mayoría de patentes de productos estrella que podrán fabricarse como genéricos, y la guerra por mantenerse a flote económicamente es salvaje porque los costes de fabricación y comercialización se disparan. Hay que vender YA!

No se dice nada de los prototipos para gripe aviar que ya están en fase 3, una de ellas fabricada y a punto de comercializarse en Brasil, teoricamente para autoabastecerse ante una posible pandemia, aunque nunca hayan tenido ni un solo brote de la enfermedad. 
__________________


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La secuenciación es un cachondeo. Cada vez que la hacen les sale un churro diferente al de la vez anterior.
> 
> El empirismo y ojimetro de este técnica informatizada se delata incluso en la forma de presentar sus resultados: _"preliminary", "similar"_ etc...
> 
> Luego con esta mierda fabrican inyectables para toda la humanidad, a toda prisa y sin evaluar porque "no tenemos tiempo" y nos amenaza una pandemia...



para mi la OMS es uno de los timos mejor montados de los últimos 50 años. Yo también me he dado cuenta de cómo *utilizan premeditadamente un lenguaje impreciso y relativo.

Y para el que todavía no se lo crea lo voy a demostrar en las próximas líneas.*

Cualquiera que lea un comunicado oficial de la OMS se dará cuenta de ese detalle si lo lee con verdadera atención, meditando cada frase y cada palabra.

Y cómo se hace esto, pues yo por ejemplo leo con una perspectiva crítica en la que pienso: Voy a leer esto partiendo de la premisa de que estos tíos se van a equivocar a ver qué consecuencias tendría su comunicado si estuviesen equivocados.

Entonces siempre llego a la misma conclusión *sus escritos tienen las palabras y la literatura adecuada para justificar tanto los hechos del comunicado como todo lo contrario a esos hechos*.

Si no me creen hagan la prueba.

Sin ir más lejos, tomemos el ejemplo del comunicado oficial de los análisis de la gripe en Ucrania y fíjense en las palabras en negrita:



> 17 November 2009 -- *Preliminary *tests reveal *no significant *changes in the pandemic (H1N1) 2009 virus based on investigations of samples taken from patients in Ukraine. Analyses are being performed by two WHO influenza collaborating centres as part of the global influenza surveillance network.
> 
> *Preliminary *genetic sequencing shows that the virus is *similar to* the virus used for production of the pandemic influenza vaccine, reconfirming the vaccine's efficacy *at this time*.



*Preliminary tests*. 
(Test preliminares)
Quién nos dice que luego no sacan otros tests diciendo lo contrario, ya que estos son sólo preliminares.

*No significant changes*. 
(Cambios no significativos)
Implicitamente están afirmando que si hay cambios, que ahora se han definido como no significativos, pero que en cualquier momento en base a pruebas no preliminares u otros tests podrían cambiar su significación.

*Preliminary* genetic sequencing. 
Otra vez hablando de información preliminar

the virus is *similar to* the virus used for... 
(El virus es similar a el virus usado para hacer la vacuna)
*La palabra similar es una de las más tramposas, se puede sustituir si interesa por cualquiera de estas dos palabras: 1. igual y 2. parecido -> no igual -> distinto probad vosotros mismos a sustituir con estas palabras y la frase sigue teniendo el mismo sentido.*

reconfirming the vaccine's efficacy *at this time*.
(En este momento)
Y esto ya es el colofón, a pesar de parecer que el comunicado tendrá una validez en el tiempo, el informe sólo es válido hasta el día de su publicación, como implicitamente reconocen. A partir de esa fecha es papel higiénico... Con ello se garantizan que mañana pueden sacar otro informe completamenet distinto y de sentido totalmente contrario a este sin que nadie pueda afirmar que nos están engañando o informando incorrectamente.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (19 Nov 2009)

Que NO ME LEEIS BIEN ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ EN USA NO SE PERMITE VACUNAR A MENORES DE 18 con vacunas que contengan TIOMERSAL
y en Europa se la van a poner a todos los crios ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡[/QUOTE]

Desgraciadamete los niños en españa ya llevan su buena racion de mercurio a cuestas:

- DTP Difteria/Tétanos/Tosferina (1)
Los preparados comerciales infantiles que contienen
tiomersal para esta indicación contienen 0,05 mg por
administración. Esta vacuna se administra a los 2, 4, 6 y
18 meses.
- Hepatitis B (1)
Los preparados comerciales infantiles que contienen
tiomersal para esta indicación contienen 0,025 mg por
administración. Esta vacuna se administra a las 24 horas,
2 y 6 meses......

El nivel de exposición desde el nacimiento hasta los 18
meses al mercurio puede ser cero o llegar a los 136,4
microgramos (cantidad máxima administrada) si se
administrasen todas las vacunas que contienen tiomer

http://www.vacunacionlibre.org/tiomersal2.pdf

Un caso en Sueca eleva a tres los niños intoxicados con mercurio en la Comunidad

Un caso en Sueca eleva a tres los niños intoxicados con mercurio en la Comunidad | Valencia | elmundo.es


----------



## Kirot (19 Nov 2009)

Estoy llegando al limite de mi paciencia.
Estoy por salir a la calle y hacer algo, porque ya esta bien de hacernos comer todos los días tanta puta mierda.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Estoy llegando al limite de mi paciencia.
> Estoy por salir a la calle y hacer algo, porque ya esta bien de hacernos comer todos los días tanta puta mierda.



comer, beber, respirar... si fuera solo una cosa..

Lárgate al campo, cultiva tu propia comida, no tomes ningún medicamento que no sea extremadamente necesario... etc. Fuera de eso no te queda mas que tragar. La mierda que no te inyecten la comerás, beberás o respirarás.


----------



## Kirot (19 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> comer, beber, respirar... si fuera solo una cosa..
> 
> Lárgate al campo, cultiva tu propia comida, no tomes ningún medicamento que no sea extremadamente necesario... etc. Fuera de eso no te queda mas que tragar. La mierda que no te inyecten la comerás, beberás o respirarás.



No es eso, es la rabia. 





De ver que se ríen en mi cara y no puedo hacer nada. No solo la gripe A sino el CO2 y sus impuestos, el 11-S y su manipulación, la gente desinformada e inconsciente. Me esta reventando, veo ovejas, zombies y gente muerta cuando voy en Bus a cualquier sitio... etc


----------



## ilral (19 Nov 2009)

cada dia tengo mas claro que no existe ninguna gripe A y que nos estan engañando con la vacuna. soy un ignorante en medicina, pero no hace falta ser un experto para darse cuenta. lo malo de toda esta historia es ser consciente del mundo en que vivimos, de los corruptos que son los que nos gobiernan y que hacen con nosotros lo que quieren y lo que es peor, apoyados por los medios de comunicacion. muy triste.


----------



## Kirot (19 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> cada dia tengo mas claro que no existe ninguna gripe A y que nos estan engañando con la vacuna. soy un ignorante en medicina, pero no hace falta ser un experto para darse cuenta. lo malo de toda esta historia es ser consciente del mundo en que vivimos, de los corruptos que son los que nos gobiernan y que hacen con nosotros lo que quieren y lo que es peor, apoyados por los medios de comunicacion. muy triste.



LO PEOR ES VER A LOS MÉDICOS DEFENDIENDO QUE LA VACUNA ES SEGURA Y TODO EL SISTEMA. QUE SE SUPONE QUE TIENEN QUE SER LOS MAS INFORMADOS, LA AUTORIDAD Y LOS QUE ESTÁN POR ENCIMA PARA CUIDAR DE LOS DE ABAJO. PUTAS JERARQUÍAS! HASTA LOS COJONES DE TANTA INCOMPETENCIA Y GENTE QUE NO SABE PENSAR POR SI MISMA.

Si alguna vez me veo en la situación de vacunarme obligatoriamente, corte de manga al médico y a destruir todas las vacunas que tengan guardadas.


----------



## Kirot (19 Nov 2009)

Si es ver este vídeo y ponerse a llorar. 
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Ne9_ui4uco&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Ne9_ui4uco&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Heras (19 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> LO PEOR ES VER A LOS MÉDICOS DEFENDIENDO QUE LA VACUNA ES SEGURA Y TODO EL SISTEMA. QUE SE SUPONE QUE TIENEN QUE SER LOS MAS INFORMADOS, LA AUTORIDAD Y LOS QUE ESTÁN POR ENCIMA PARA CUIDAR DE LOS DE ABAJO. PUTAS JERARQUÍAS! HASTA LOS COJONES DE TANTA INCOMPETENCIA Y GENTE QUE NO SABE PENSAR POR SI MISMA.
> 
> Si alguna vez me veo en la situación de vacunarme obligatoriamente, corte de manga al médico y a destruir todas las vacunas que tengan guardadas.



No te enfades, la tranquilidad es la mejor compañera de viaje.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (19 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> LO PEOR ES VER A LOS MÉDICOS DEFENDIENDO QUE LA VACUNA ES SEGURA



Eso serán cuatro, y de cara a cámara para salvar el puesto de trabajo.
Ya he comentado en otras ocasiones que mi hermana es enfermera y en su hospital muchas compañeras y la totalidad de los médicos han dicho que la vacuna se la pone Rita ( no nuestra conforera, claro ). Otra cosa es que de cara al trabajo aparenten normalidad...

En lo de ovejas... siempre queda volverse oveja negra


----------



## ilral (19 Nov 2009)

si te digo la verdad kirot, ya me estoy cansando de esta historia, de los videos y de su puta madre. anoche hicieron un debate sobre la gripe a en tv3. hablaron medicos a favor y en contra, tambien estaba teresa forcades, la monja. conclusion, lo mismo de siempre, a seguir tragando. cada vez estoy mas quemado de la sociedad en que vivimos. hace poco me reencontre con una amiga de la infancia, resulta que es super hippy y vive en un pueblo en navarra rollo comuna, tiene dos hijos y los educan ellos mismos. no viven al margen de la sociedad, pero si a cierta distancia...y la verdad, la envidio...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2009)

No hace falta ser super-hippy, sólo hay que tener un par de narices, y tu amiga las tiene.
No te enfades que bajas las defensas.


----------



## ilral (19 Nov 2009)

si, lo se...pero cuando te pones a pensar friamente en la sociedad en que vivimos, que no tiene ningun sentido, pues no lo puedes evitar...


----------



## King Mob (19 Nov 2009)

Venga, venga, esto pa ke os relajeis, que sino la liga antidifamación os va a acusar de demonios conspiranoicos antisistema y terroristas... :no:

<embed id=VideoPlayback src=http://video.google.es/googleplayer.swf?docid=-204906310781522291&hl=es&fs=true style=width:400px;height:326px allowFullScreen=true allow******Access=always type=application/x-shockwave-flash> </embed>



Realidad: ¿Será mentira, será verdad?

La mayor cuestión a la que puede enfrentarse una persona al descorrer un velo es el patente desafío a la “realidad” que esto supone. ¿Está sucediendo realmente o sólo es cosa de mi mente?

“Cosa de la mente sin duda” – esto es lo que le dirá la nueva casta sacerdotal de batas blancas y sus fieles acólitos, que escucharon la consigna hasta la saciedad.

Pero peor que esto es que lo repitan y repitan y repitan sólo por que alguien les dijo que estas fantasías no eran reales.

La perversión en el lenguaje es patente y nada buena y quizás convendría analizar de donde viene la palabra realidad, sólo para estar seguros de lo que hablamos.

Realidad deriva de la raíz indoeuropea “_reg_”, que podemos observar en vocablos tales como regem, regina, régula, regla, real, etc. Estando fuertemente vinculada al concepto de rey.

Cualquiera que esté familiarizado un poco con la historia antigua (sea esta falsa o verdadera), recordará que el papel de los reyes, faraones, emperadores, y toda suerte de jerarcas era la de establecer ciertos límites, “reglas”, tanto en lo mundano como en lo no mundano de manera que aquello que no era “real” escapaba del poder del soberano.

Cuando alguien pregunta “¿Qué significa realmente?” , lo que está preguntando es “¿Qué dice el rey que es esto?” o “¿Qué es lo que nos han dicho que es”: ¿Es esto real, forma parte del reino?

La oposición a la realidad es la fantasía, que a su vez deriva del vocablo _bha_ que entre otras muchas ha generado palabras como brillo o destello, pudiéndose considerar que la fantasía es una forma de iluminación. Conceptualmente, la fantasía escapa a los dominios del reino y hartos estamos de verlo en los cuentos:

_- Madre, ¿Qué hay más allá de esas montañas?
- Monstruos dicen…
- Un día, quizás más temprano que tarde iré más allá de esas montañas, buscaré una mujer y fundaré un reino en el que no se tema al palo del amo ni se comercie con personas.
- Hijo mío, vives en un mundo de fantasía._

Siempre vemos que el héroe de la historia abandona el reino del que es oriundo y se enfrenta a lo desconocido o que está más allá del poder del rey para volver triunfante o morir en el empeño. Jasón a la Cólquida. Heracles a las Hespérides y a los infiernos, Odiseo por los mares de isla en isla, y la lista sigue.

Pero iluminar una cosa no es cuestionar su existencia, sino simplemente decidir si debe o no estar dentro del reino o quedar envuelto en las tinieblas de la ignorancia. Tal es así que antes de los tiempos de Colón uno podía morir fácilmente al argumentar que la tierra no era plana. De ahí la cuestión de la realidad.

La realidad, sin género de dudas es categóricamente falsa, ya que es la interpretación individual de un hecho sustraído del Todo impuesto por el que detenta el poder.

Se nos ha dicho que la realidad queda determinada, establecida y acotada por nuestros archiconocidos cinco sentidos. ¿Pero que sucede cuando alguien ve un fantasma, descubre un complot, olfatea los efluvios sulfurosos del infierno, al comulgar con pan saborea de facto carne humana o toca a un ser de otro mundo? Eso escapa a la realidad. La experiencia individual choca frontalmente contra los edictos reales o las experiencias socialmente aceptadas. De persistir en la veracidad de cuanto dice ese individuo se vuelve peligroso y pronto es un lunático al que preferimos llamar loco y encerrarlo de por vida para que no moleste. Eso si no nos da por atiborrarlo a drogas, torturarlo con descargas eléctricas o amputar partes de su anatomía cerebral persiguiendo el mismo fin.

Como dije antes, es en estos tiempos que los Estados dictaminan quien es loco o cuerdo, y es así como vemos en los países con gobiernos totalitarios como los manicomios están atestados de presos políticos cuyo único pecado es proponer la existencia de algo más allá del reino.

Y es curioso hablar de manicomio porque manicomio es el lugar donde se cuida a los maniáticos. Maniáticos, que según la R.A.E son personas que muestran una preocupación aparentemente caprichosa por algún tema concreto.

Oswald mató a Kennedy y se habló de él como un “loco solitario”, no sin razón, pues el argumento esgrimido para la condena de este inocente fue la de que quería acabar con el reino. Bush padre e hijo (más conocido por su alcoholismo que por su mal gobierno) arrasaron Irak, pero ellos pertenecían al reino, de hecho lo creaban. ¿Se aprecia la diferencia?

Pondré otro ejemplo:

En el habla Inglesa la palabra para definir a un loco es Insane, insano, mientras que el cuerdo es denominado por la palabra Sane. Es decir, que si uno está de acuerdo con la ley establecida por el jerarca en cualquiera de sus formas y no la cuestiona, sino que dobla la cerviz y agacha las orejas, es sano, sino es así no lo es.

Se nos llena la boca. Se nos llena la boca de decir, eso no tiene una base real, no es compatible con lo que me han hecho creer. O peor, aún no es compatible con lo que me es más cómodo creer.

Con esto quiero decir, que la próxima vez que se le ocurra determinar la realidad antes de tachar a alguien de loco o, más benévolamente, de fantasioso pregúntese así mismo si quizás no es usted una suerte de borrego adocenado que bala los mantras reales, siguiendo el camino que le marcan, perpetuando lo establecido y conveniente para otro distinto de usted, al que sin saberlo sirve y sin saberlo es controlado por él.

Evidentemente no tiene que creerlo todo y dar verosimilitud a lo primero que le digan por muy real o fantasioso que sea. Saque su propia conclusión. Atrévase a mirar desde el límite último del reino a esas metafóricas montañas e inevitablemente se posicionará.


















^__^


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2009)

Las acabo de contar.
A parte de todas las vacunaciones estipuladas para niños.
Entre los años 70 y 80 recibí 92 vacunas de Merck.

Es cierto, llevo más Mercurio que una fábrica de termómetros.

Cualquier dia la palmo o me entra alzeheimer u otra cosa.

Pero que le vamos a hacer, de verdad, no es dejeis vacunar sin informaros.
Uno puede sobrevivir, con pequeños efectos secundarios de momento.
Algunos hemos tenido suerte.

Nuestros padres no tenían ni la formación ni la información que disponemos ahora.

Saludos


----------



## Heras (19 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las acabo de contar.
> A parte de todas las vacunaciones estipuladas para niños.
> Entre los años 70 y 80 recibí 92 vacunas de Merck.
> 
> ...



:8::8::8: una más que importa... es coña pero que pasada.


----------



## Heras (19 Nov 2009)

Recomendación de la vacuna a las embarazadas.

Los ginecólogos recomiendan que las embarazadas se vacunen contra la gripe A · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> :8::8::8: una más que importa... es coña pero que pasada.



La de niños que hay así es impresionante, niños broncoasmáticos.

Y lo mejor, que de un dia a otro el Doctor decidió que estaba curado.
Con los mismos síntomas después de 7 años.

Si mejoré fue gracias al deporte cosa que me prohibieron pero estuve con profesionales y fue progresivo, la alimentación y tranquilidad.
Y querer entender que me pasaba.

Pero como no soy Doctor....no puedo opinar.

En mi familia no se vacuna nadie, si no se demuestra cientificamente los benefecios de dicha vacuna, se conocen los componentes con respectivos estudios independientes, como mínimo.


----------



## King Mob (19 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Recomendación de la vacuna a las embarazadas.
> 
> Los ginecólogos recomiendan que las embarazadas se vacunen contra la gripe A · ELPAÍS.com



























:


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Recomendación de la vacuna a las embarazadas.
> 
> Los ginecólogos recomiendan que las embarazadas se vacunen contra la gripe A · ELPAÍS.com



Y ponen "ginecólogos" en vez de "La Sociedad Española de Ginecología y Obstetricia (SEGO)". 

Vamos! como si fuera lo mismo...

Como lían al personal.


*Los ginecólogos recomiendan que las embarazadas se vacunen contra la gripe A*
La gestación llega a multiplicar por cuatro el riesgo de complicaciones por el virus 
E. DE B. - Madrid - 19/11/2009 

*La Sociedad Española de Ginecología y Obstetricia (SEGO)* recomienda "la vacunación [contra la nueva gripe] a todas las mujeres embarazadas, en cualquier momento de la gestación". Así de tajante es el punto 6 de un documento que han remitido, y que firman el presidente de la SEGO, José Manuel Bajo Arenas, y el de la sección de Medicina Perinatal de la sociedad, Txanton Martínez-Astorquiza.


La base para esta recomendación es múltiple. Por un lado, la experiencia de años anteriores. Al respecto señalan que "El padecimiento de gripe estacional durante el embarazo se acompaña

de un incremento de morbilidad y mortalidad respecto a la mujeres no gestantes". Y que "el riesgo de morbilidad tras el padecimiento de gripe estacional se va incrementando a medida que avanza el embarazo". En concreto, al principio es casi igual; en las semanas de la 37 a la 42, se multiplica por 4,7.

Por otro lado, ya hay datos de este año. "En la actual pandemia por virus pandémico las gestantes tienen un riesgo relativo de 4,3 de ser hospitalizadas respecto a la población general", afirma el documento.

Por último, como ya han hecho los colegios profesionales, los ginecólogos recomiendan "encarecidamente, la vacunación a todos los los profesionales sanitarios que presten asistencia a mujeres embarazadas".


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Heras (19 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Y ponen "ginecólogos" en vez de "La Sociedad Española de Ginecología y Obstetricia (SEGO)".
> 
> Vamos! como si fuera lo mismo...
> 
> ...



Es el Pais, siempre hace lo mismo.


----------



## Heras (19 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Muy bien vista la sutil diferencia.
> Ya sabes, El Pais "informando" a su manera



Coño que rápido... me voy a correr un rato::


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Siguiendo con este pequeño episodio de recetas naturales y tradicionales para combatir la gripe os dejo aquí este interesante artículo:
> 
> Si es verdad ya veo a las farmas patentando la equinácea:
> 
> ...





Siento decirte que ya la tienen patentada, pero como remedio herbal no vaya a ser que haga competencia a las vacunas, jarabes y demás potingues.

Cuando entres en una farmacia fíjate la cantidad de productos para resfriados que hay en los lineales, en esta época se ponen todos a la vista.


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Muy bien vista la sutil diferencia.
> Ya sabes, El Pais "informando" a su manera





El País y todos, es que si nó perderían clientes de publicidad.

Las farmas les harían cruz y raya pa los restos.


----------



## explorador (19 Nov 2009)

muere el padre de la actriz Beatriz Rico por gripe A? y denuncian al hospital
Cabueñes atribuye a la gripe A la muerte del padre de Beatriz Rico. El Comercio


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

explorador dijo:


> muere el padre de la actriz beatriz rico por gripe a? Y denuncian al hospital
> cabueñes atribuye a la gripe a la muerte del padre de beatriz rico. El comercio





les van a llover denuncias...

*"En su opinión, «la nueva versión de Cabueñes supone una doble negligencia, puesto que evidencian que no se ha aplicado el protocolo de la gripe A». En opinión del letrado del Defensor del Paciente, «esta nueva versión suena a excusa, ya que parece que la gripe A va a ser ahora la causa de todas las muertes que no pueden explicar»"*


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

Con tu permiso Explorador:

Tras leerlo completo creo que vale la pena postearlo como ejemplo.

GIJÓN
*Cabueñes atribuye a la gripe A la muerte del padre de Beatriz Rico *
19.11.09 - 02:23 - CH. TUYA / J. ESCUDERO | GIJÓN 
escribe aquí tu comentario 
Nombre 

La actriz arremete contra el equipo médico porque «ni nos hablaron nunca de esa enfermedad ni a él le aislaron» .Para el Defensor del Paciente «se cometió una doble negligencia porque no se aplicó el protocolo del virus» .«Mi padre tenía gripe A, pero compartió habitación y nosotros le besamos todo el tiempo», afirma
Asegura que el hospital se ha negado a facilitarles tejidos para hacer nuevas pruebas
«¿Qué tipo de protección se tiene en Asturias contra la gripe A?», pregunta el abogado de la actriz
Salud ni comenta la denuncia ni confirma si es la tercera muerte por el virus en la región.La «infección generalizada» que, inicialmente, había causado la muerte de Esteban Juarros se ha convertido ahora en gripe A. El Hospital de Cabueñes ha atribuido al virus gripal el fallecimiento del padre de la actriz Beatriz Rico, una muerte acontecida en el centro hospitalario gijonés el pasado día 12, en un ingreso urgente tras haber recibido el alta 24 horas antes, y que la familia considera fruto de «una negligencia médica». Por ello, ya han anunciado que acudirán a los tribunales. De momento, han logrado que la Fiscalía Superior de Asturias haya abierto una investigación.
Ese proceso judicial anunciado se ha enconado ahora aún más, ya que la nueva versión de Cabueñes, de que en lugar de fallecer por una extensión de la infección de orina detectada en su primer ingreso en el centro, el día 5, lo ha hecho por le virus gripal ha enfadado a la familia que, ayer, se mostraba «desconcertada».
Así lo aseguró la propia actriz a EL COMERCIO. Beatriz Rico, muy triste, aseguró «no entender nada» porque, explicó, *«a nosotros nunca nos hablaron de la gripe A. La primera vez que la mencionan es cinco días después del fallecimiento de mi padre».*
Además, no entiende el comportamiento del equipo médico de Cabueñes, *«porque a mi padre no le aislaron, estuvo en una habitación con otro paciente, en contacto con familiares, con amigos, con todo el personal sanitario. Mi hermano y yo estuvimos besándole y acariciándole. ¿Y ahora tiene gripe A? ¿Nadie debería habernos dicho algo?», **se pregunta.*
También interrogantes se plantea el abogado de la Asociación el Defensor del Paciente, Santiago Díez, que se ha hecho cargo del caso, quien se pregunta «qué tipo de protección se sigue en Asturias con respecto a la gripe A».
*«Suena a excusa» 
En su opinión, «la nueva versión de Cabueñes supone una doble negligencia, puesto que evidencian que no se ha aplicado el protocolo de la gripe A». En opinión del letrado del Defensor del Paciente, «esta nueva versión suena a excusa, ya que parece que la gripe A va a ser ahora la causa de todas las muertes que no pueden explicar».*Pero, incluso como excusa, cree Santiago Díez que es «muy mala, porque les deja aún peor. Insisto, si fuera asturiano me preocuparía por la forma con que la Consejería de Salud está aplicando el protocolo de la gripe A, que se supone que es uniforme para todo el país».
Porque,* si Esteban Juarros tenía gripe A el día 12 y la enfermedad tiene un periodo de incubación, según la Organización Mundial de la Salud, de entre uno y cinco días, la familia está convencida «de que se contagió en el Hospital de Cabueñes», donde estuvo ingresado entre los días 5 y 10 y al que volvió el día de su muerte, el 12. «Todo es muy raro. Siempre lo fue y, ahora, cada vez más», afirman.*
Reunión con el gerente 
*La familia cree que el caso de Esteban Juarros comenzó a ser extraño cuando, tras haber estado cinco días ingresado en Cabueñes, «por una infección de orina», fue dado de alta el día 10 «con la infección controlada», pero cuando aún no se sentía bien. De hecho, al día siguiente su estado se agravó tanto que el 12 volvió a Cabueñes, estaba vez por Urgencias y ya en coma, un estado del que nunca saldría.**Tras denunciar públicamente la, a su juicio, «negligencia», anteayer los máximos responsables del hospital, el gerente, el director médico y el jefe de medicina interna, mantuvieron un encuentro con el hermano de la actriz, Miguel Juarros, «donde me dijeron que mi padre había muerto de gripe A».*

A Miguel, como a Beatriz y al abogado de ambos, Santiago Díez, *la versión oficial «sólo ha hecho que aumentar la confusión», así como la sensación de injusticia «porque cuando les pedimos tejidos de mi padre para hacer una autopsia se negaron a facilitárnoslo».**La negativa, afirma la familia, se extiende «a toda la documentación que hemos pedido, porque, por ahora, lo único que tenemos es el informe de muerte y lo que nos han dicho ahora de la gripe A».*

Por su parte, *desde la Consejería de Salud y Servicios Sanitarios la única respuesta obtenida es «no hay comentarios»*, en un silencio oficial que llega hasta el punto de no aclarar si Esteban Juarros ha sido la tercera víctima mortal de la gripe A en Asturias.
Precisamente, fue ese silencio de ayer el que llevó al hermano de la actriz a «contar lo de la gripe A, porque es una información a la que tiene derecho la población y que vemos que no se le está facilitando».

Cabueñes atribuye a la gripe A la muerte del padre de Beatriz Rico. El Comercio


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

La ONU hace informes prospectivos de población mundial tomando diferentes escenarios a 300 años vista. (pa flipar)

Prevé políticas para una disminución global de la fertilidad, reducción de la población del continente europeo en 190 mill. de 2000 a 2100; y un aumento de 796 mill. a 2.300 mill. en Africa durante el mismo periodo. Con importantes desplazamientos de población.
Interesante documento con gráficos de población hasta 2300.


WORLD POPULATION IN 2300
Proceedings of the United Nations
Expert Meeting on
World Population in 2300
United Nations Headquarters
New York
United

http://www.un.org/esa/population/publications/longrange2/2004worldpop2300reportfinalc.pdf


----------



## cimarrón (19 Nov 2009)

estan aplicando antipatrones de diseño, para provocar el problema.

Antipatrón de diseño - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> La ONU hace informes prospectivos de población mundial tomando diferentes escenarios a 300 años vista. (pa flipar)
> 
> Prevé políticas para una disminución global de la fertilidad, reducción de la población del continente europeo en 190 mill. de 2000 a 2100; y un aumento de 796 mill. a 2.300 mill. en Africa durante el mismo periodo. Con importantes desplazamientos de población.
> Interesante documento con gráficos de población hasta 2300.
> ...



Vamos, ni de coña, muchisimo antes la huella ecologica de tanta gente nos habra sepultado en escrementos, contra todo lo que afirman esa legion de fanatico religiosos pronatalistas esto esta llegando al final, tendriamos que quedarnos ahora mismo como estamos, tantos nacen, tantos mueren y si muere alguna mas de los que nacen, pues ayudaria, pero crecer a los numeros que dicen los del estudio es demencial, no hay sistema economico que lo soporte, ¿porque creen que estan poniendo en marcha todo este gigantesto triage de la pandemia?


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## cacaculopedopis (19 Nov 2009)

Yo creo que simplemente nos quieren volver gilipollas, aqui una muestra de como lo hacen:

Ahora no:
Los colegios médicos hablan de "epidemia de miedo" con la gripe A. europapress.es

Ahora si:
El Colegio de Médicos recomienda la vacunación contra la gripe A. eldiariomontanes.es

Ahora no:
Se está creando una alarma y angustia exagerada en torno a la Gripe A | CGCOM

Ahora si:
Alerta por la Gripe A - El Colegio de Médicos recomienda no tocarnos para evitar el contagio - Antena 3 Noticias

Ahora no:
'Las epidemias de miedo se crean con algún interés', dice la Organización Médica Colegial | elmundo.es salud
...
...
...

La intención de confundirnos a base de noticias e informaciones contradictorias es más que evidente.


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Vamos, ni de coña, muchisimo antes la huella ecologica de tanta gente nos habra sepultado en escrementos, contra todo lo que afirman esa legion de fanatico religiosos pronatalistas esto esta llegando al final, tendriamos que quedarnos ahora mismo como estamos, *tantos nacen, tantos mueren y si muere alguna mas de los que nacen, pues ayudaria*, pero crecer a los numeros que dicen los del estudio es demencial, no hay sistema economico que lo soporte, ¿porque creen que estan poniendo en marcha todo este gigantesto triage de la pandemia?



Creo que no te lo has mirado bien, precisamente se trata de eso : *tantos nacen, tantos mueren y si muere alguna mas de los que nacen, pues ayudaria*

Estos son los que llavan las riendas de todo.


----------



## Lladó (19 Nov 2009)

Datos oficiales de Ucrania a día *19/11/2009*:

Enfermos: 1.540.514
Hospitalizados: 88.744 (58.143 ya dados de alta)
Fallecidos: 354
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No sé por qué no me sorprende ver a la ONU dedicarse a hacer informes de adivinación propios de una pitonisa.
> 
> Para mi estos van al mismo saco que la OMS, o sea, al baul de los trileros, y estoy vigilando muy de cerca a la FAO y a la UNESCO que tienen aptitudes suficientes para acompañarlas.
> 
> Y no voy a hablar de lo que habrá costado ese informe, aunque me lo imagino. Lo dicho: trileros





Es un sistema piramidal, como una empresa o gobierno, la ONU dirige, y todos esos que mencionas son como departamentos o ministerios, lo que hacen es cumplir con los mandatos y proyectos de la ONU, cada uno en su campo.

Es una misma cosa, un solo organismo; trileros sí, pero yo no me lo tomaría tan a la ligera, tienen nuestras vidas y futuros en sus manos.


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

El que puse más arriba es de 2000.
Ayer publicaron otro que perfila la política a seguir.

Enlazando los temas de población, fertilidad y cambio climático.


Miércoles, 18 de Noviembre de 2009 / 10:01 h

*Control demográfico es crucial en lucha contra el cambio climático: ONU* 

París/AFP

La participación de las mujeres, que son particularmente vulnerables al cambio climático, y el control demográfico son cruciales en la lucha contra el calentamiento global, subraya un informe de la ONU, que lanza un* llamado urgente a la «planificación familiar».*
El informe sobre el Estado de la Población Mundial 2009, publicado el miércoles por el Fondo de Población de las Naciones Unidas (UNFPA), destaca que el cambio climático es también «un problema relacionado con la dinámica demográfica, la pobreza y la igualdad entre los sexos».

Por ejemplo, *«la reducción de las tasas de fecundidad ayudaría a reducir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero en el largo plazo»*, afirma la ONU, al destacar la necesidad de controlar el crecimiento demográfico.

El documento advierte que todo tratado que surja de la Conferencia de las ONU sobre el cambio Climático, que se celebra en diciembre en Copenhague, y toda estrategia mundial al respecto debe tomar especialmente en cuenta, si no quiere fracasar, a las mujeres y su rol en la planificación familiar.

*»Un crecimiento de la población más lento contribuiría a reducir las futuras emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero», *reafirmó la directora de UNFPA, Thoraya Ahmed Obaid, en el informe que recuerda que en «los últimos 100 años, la temperatura de la superficie terrestre aumentó 0,74 grados centígrados».

La planificación familiar facilitaría asimismo la respuesta social a catástrofes causadas por el cambio climático, que ha provocado ya la elevación del nivel del mar y la intensificación de las tormentas y las sequías graves, señala Obaid en el prólogo del informe.

La *«planificación familiar, la atención de la salud reproductiva y las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres son cruciales»* para contrarrestar el calentamiento del planeta, que ha perturbado muchos ecosistemas y creado grandes riesgos para el bienestar de los seres humanos, concluye la ONU.

El documento comprueba que, «actualmente, la mayor parte del debate acerca del cambio climático gira en torno a las responsabilidades relativas de los países en cuanto a limitar el aumento de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero», y sobre cómo «financiar medidas encaminadas a una transición hacia energía con bajo insumo de carbono y otras tecnologías».

Esos temas -y las interrogantes acerca de cuál es el mejor enfoque para reducir las emisiones de carbono, y quién debería asumir la responsabilidad financiera de abordar el cambio climático, actual y futuro- son «cruciales», reconoce el UNFPA.

Pero *se debe destacar también «cómo los comportamientos individuales pueden menoscabar o favorecer las acciones mundiales para abordar el cambio climático», *señala.

La investigación de la ONU concluye advirtiendo que si no se toman en cuenta temas vinculados a la mujer, como el de la planificación familiar, cualquier acuerdo sobre el clima no servirá de mucho, porque será ineficaz.

La *«probabilidad de que los acuerdos internacionales y las políticas nacionales sobre el cambio climático alcancen en el largo plazo sus objetivos es mayor si se toman en cuenta la dinámica de la población, las relaciones entre los sexos y el bienestar de la mujer y su acceso a servicios y oportunidades», *enfatiza el informe.

La ONU, que reafirma que los países industrializados generan la mayor porción de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero que están calentando la atmósfera, llama asimismo a que se examine más detalladamente los efectos en la población del cambio climático, para poder intentar contrarrestarlos.

Se debe examinar más en detalle la manera en que el calentamiento de la superficie terrestre -»que si continúa, o se aceleraran las tendencias recientes, podría haber aumentado otros 4 a 6 grados centígrados para 2100- afectará a las mujeres, los hombres y los niños en todo el mundo y dentro de cada país, concluye el documento de 150 páginas.


Control demográfico es crucial en lucha contra el cambio climático: ONU | 18 de Noviembre de 2009 | DiarioCoLatino.com - Ms de un Siglo de Credibilidad


*state of world population 2009
Frente a un mundo cambiante:
las mujeres, la población y el clima*http://www.unfpa.org/swp/2009/es/pdf/ES_SOWP09.pdf


----------



## Ziberan (19 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> LO PEOR ES VER A LOS MÉDICOS DEFENDIENDO QUE LA VACUNA ES SEGURA Y TODO EL SISTEMA. QUE SE SUPONE QUE TIENEN QUE SER LOS MAS INFORMADOS, LA AUTORIDAD Y LOS QUE ESTÁN POR ENCIMA PARA CUIDAR DE LOS DE ABAJO. PUTAS JERARQUÍAS! HASTA LOS COJONES DE TANTA INCOMPETENCIA Y GENTE QUE NO SABE PENSAR POR SI MISMA.
> 
> Si alguna vez me veo en la situación de vacunarme obligatoriamente, corte de manga al médico y a destruir todas las vacunas que tengan guardadas.



Ni el más listo sabe nada en realidad, excepto que somos una especie egoísta.


----------



## jgl (19 Nov 2009)

nuevo informe de OMS, como siempre pa leerlo entre líneas, osea que todo va bién.
"80 mill. de vacunas distribuidas, 65 mill. vacunados. Algunos muertos sin relación y unos cuantos con reacciones que entran dentro de lo normal" Todo va bién.

WHO | Safety of pandemic vaccines


----------



## Kirot (19 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Ni el más listo sabe nada en realidad, excepto que somos una especie egoísta.



No es la especie es que tenemos nuestro comportamiento MUY condicionado.


----------



## Ziberan (19 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> No es la especie es que tenemos nuestro comportamiento MUY condicionado.



Vale, pongamos que estoy de acuerdo (que lo estoy), ¿para cuándo quedamos a cortar cabezas olvidando nuestro egoísmo? porque si le explicas a la gente común, que está en su mano cambiar el mundo, se van a reír. Incluso en asuntos tan simples como el de dejar de votar al PPSOE aquí o Demócratas/Republicanos/Conservadores o... en otros países.

Lo que quiero decirte es: que hay que centrarse en seguir con tu día a día, esto no tiene solución, pero seremos espectadores con palco VIP.


----------



## Kirot (19 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Vale, pongamos que estoy de acuerdo (que lo estoy), ¿para cuándo quedamos a cortar cabezas olvidando nuestro egoísmo? porque si le explicas a la gente común, que está en su mano cambiar el mundo, se van a reír. Incluso en asuntos tan simples como el de dejar de votar al PPSOE aquí o Demócratas/Republicanos/Conservadores o... en otros países.
> 
> Lo que quiero decirte es: que hay que centrarse en seguir con tu día a día, esto no tiene solución, pero seremos espectadores con palco VIP.



Cierto. Controlan nuestras reacciones instintivas y tal. 
Aparte el egoísmo viene determinado por el sistema monetario etc.. leete cosas del Proyecto Venus.
En ese sistema el egoísmo o el orgullo dejan de tener sentido. Palabras que serían olvidadas con el tiempo y acabarían transformando el lenguaje y el Ser, Ser que ahora mismo esta condenado a no-evolucionar, o a evolucionar desde mi punto de vista negativamente, hacia valores cada vez peores. Mas egoístas entre otras cosas.


----------



## Kirot (19 Nov 2009)

Ante tanta mentira y manipulación sólo queda responder con dignidad, y dignidad en este caso es INSUMISIÓN.


----------



## Arjuna (19 Nov 2009)

*Con tu permiso...*



jgl dijo:


> nuevo informe de OMS, como siempre pa leerlo entre líneas, osea que todo va bién.
> "80 mill. de vacunas distribuidas, 65 mill. vacunados. Algunos muertos sin relación y unos cuantos con reacciones que entran dentro de lo normal" Todo va bién.
> 
> WHO | Safety of pandemic vaccines



Comentando un poco más la noticia de la OMS que posteas, esta dice:

Menos casos de Guillén Barré de lo normal en las vacunas gripales. Se investiga si se deben al azar o se relacionan con esta vacuna. Todos se han recuperado.

Se han producido unos pocos casos de fallecimientos tras la vacunación pero el inmediato estudio de la OMS descarta su relación con la misma. Se han muerto porque tenían otras enfermedades, no por la vacuna. (¡¡No tengo ni idea cómo lo han sabido aunque es fácil adivinarlo??).

Se han estado usando vacunas de varios tipos: sin adyuvantes inactivadas, inactivadas con adyuvantes y vacunas con virus vivos. Los efectos secundarios son iguales entre ellas (¡¡¡???). Aunque se hace un seguimiento exhaustivo de los efectos secundarios se está viendo un excelente perfil de seguridad como en TODAS LAS OTRAS VACUNAS antigripales estacionales del pasado que se han estado usando hace 60 años (¡¡anda y esto incluye a la utilizada en la pandemia de 1976 que produjo 18 veces más de Guillén Barré que la propia gripe??)


----------



## Heras (19 Nov 2009)

No se si han puesto el enlace ya... se puede comentar.... a meter caña.
65 millones de vacunas; 325 reacciones graves investigadas · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Ziberan (19 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Cierto. Controlan nuestras reacciones instintivas y tal.
> Aparte el egoísmo viene determinado por el sistema monetario etc.. leete cosas del Proyecto Venus.
> En ese sistema el egoísmo o el orgullo dejan de tener sentido. Palabras que serían olvidadas con el tiempo y acabarían transformando el lenguaje y el Ser, Ser que ahora mismo esta condenado a no-evolucionar, o a evolucionar desde mi punto de vista negativamente, hacia valores cada vez peores. Mas egoístas entre otras cosas.



He leído bastante al respecto, y es inviable.

Ésto es lo que hay:

YouTube - Amplia tu mundo con el arte -Mad World subtitulado


----------



## 1929 (19 Nov 2009)

UKRANE DEATH MARCH;THE JAB+CHEM.TRAIL=DEATH Video

It was originally in the August 1, 1989 edition of The Sun.

BIG BROTHER'S COMING!
Revealed: Secret plan to tag every man, woman and child
by JOE FRICK

CODED MICROCHIPS implanted in every person in the country would tie all of us into a master computer that could track anyone down at any moment, and plans for such a system are already under way whether you like it or not!

The secret scheme is being touted as a service for the protection of the people by high government officials, but some insiders who object to the move say it's just another way for Big Brother to control its subjects.

Transmitters

"Top-level national security agents are trying to convince sources in the Bush Administration to begin the project in which every man, woman and child will be implanted with a tiny transmitter," claims Davis Milerand, a critic of government intervention who says he has received leaked information from inside sources.

"They're trying to say this will be a good way for authorities to quickly track down missing persons and children, as well as criminals and spies.

Injections

"But with the astounding technology of today, everything about you could be contained in one tiny microchip, which would be connected to a government computer.

"Any government agency will know what any person has done and is doing at any time."

Other sources say the tiny transmitters can be injected painlessly from a tiny gun in humans without them even knowing it through a nationwide vaccination program.

"All the government would have to do is make up something like the swine flu vaccine," Milerand says.

"Imagine if they said there was a vaccine for AIDS. People would rush in droves to get shots.

"The doctors themselves may not even know what they're injecting. They could be told the microchips are genetic implants that reprogram the body into fighting disease."

He adds: "The program would require all federal, state and local government workers to undergo the injections.

"It would only be a matter of time before everyone is implanted with a microchip, a slave to the government."


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Ziberan (19 Nov 2009)

Y un ignorante, o sea yo, les recomienda:

Sigan haciendo lo que hasta hoy han hecho. El necio no lo es por un día, es estúpido intentar cambiar. Pero, si algún día sienten un impulso, intenten hacerse independientes, que morirse es inevitable, pero se puede morir sabiendo que se ha vivido, o pasar de largo sin enterarse de qué ha ido la película.


----------



## Vokiabierto (20 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Pedazo de canción, con tu permiso incrusto el vídeo:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X_uw5E2FKDE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X_uw5E2FKDE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



En este mundo tan demente, lo mejor es ser "confortablemente insensible"

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z-Ey1yUbCxI&hl=es_ES&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z-Ey1yUbCxI&hl=es_ES&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Nov 2009)

Una perla encontrada en mi Comisariado de Guerra Biologica:

Resucita el virus de la gripe española > elmundosalud - biociencia


----------



## luarca (20 Nov 2009)

No es por introducir una nota frivola, se que el personaje es vomitivo, pero curioso lo que dice sobre como se siente después de vacunarse:
http://www.telecinco.es/salvame/:rolleye:


----------



## BURBRUJITA (20 Nov 2009)

luarca dijo:


> No es por introducir una nota frivola, se que el personaje es vomitivo, pero curioso lo que dice sobre como se siente después de vacunarse:
> http://www.telecinco.es/salvame/:rolleye:



Buenos días a todos. 

El enlace no va, Luarca, puedes explicar de que iba?.


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> He leído bastante al respecto, y es inviable.
> 
> Ésto es lo que hay:
> 
> YouTube - Amplia tu mundo con el arte -Mad World subtitulado



Seguro que no te visto ni siquiera una entrevista de Jacques Frescó. 
Es viable.


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

Miren este enlance
Chamanismo - Ceremonias Ayahuasca - Cursos ayahuasca - Talleres Ayahuasca - Yajé
Os pongo los titulares. 

*Ataque a Ucrania: "Se trata de una bio-arma desarrollada en laboratorio" - Victor Bachinsky, Catedrático y Director de Medicina Forense de Chernivtsi*

*315 muertes, en solo tres semanas.
Se inyectan con la vacuna de Baxter y la epidemia se recudrece. *

*CARTA DESDE UCRANIA*

He pedido permiso a mi amiga Conchi, para publicar este correo...

¡Gracias Conchi, por tu amor!



19 noviembre 2009
Hola José Luis,

Sabes que conozco a una ucraniana y me ha contado todo esto que estás mandando aquí. En la zona de donde es ella, cercana a Polonia, efectivamente están teniendo este problema, una epidemia fortísima, a tal grado que toda esa zona se encuentra en un altísimo grado de emergencia. Todo está cerrado salvo los pequeños comercios de alimentación.

En las autopsias se ve cómo los pulmones quedan totalmente destrozados, y por lo que ella me cuenta parece que lo atribuyen a la gripe A, pero desde luego es algo anormal que tiene toda la pinta de ser precisamente eso: algo que "han dejado caer" por ahí.

Es cierto que para la gravedad del caso, que es muchísimo peor de lo que ha pasado hasta ahora con el tema de los virus en cualquier lugar del mundo, no se está dando ningún tipo de información. Según me cuenta ella, los jóvenes y ancianos son los que más bajas han sufrido, y ya van 18 mujeres embarazadas muertas. No hay medicinas en las farmacias ni vitamina C, ni limones o naranjas para poder subir las defensas; y lo que se encuentra es carísimo, fuera del alcance de lo que ellos pueden pagar. Además como desde hace mucho tiempo están en una situación bastante precaria a nivel económico en general, la gente está baja de defensas porque no se alimenta bien, etc.

La situación es muy preocupante. Desde que empezó no ha habido ni aumento ni recesión de la epidemia, pero ya hay familias completas que han muerto. Comparto contigo esta información por si te interesa o te dice algo nuevo, pero de hecho confirma la noticia que has mandado. La familia de esta persona vive allí y ella está en contacto con ellos constantemente, así que es una información casi de primera mano. 

Mi amiga me ha dicho que ha empezado en su ciudad, que no sé cómo se llama, pero sé que está cerca de L'Vov o L'viv (creo que depende del ruso o del ucraniano); luego se ha extendido a esta ciudad y a otra que se llama Ternobil, que no hay que confundir con Chernobil, y lo que le entendí es que seguía expandiéndose.

*Me ha dicho además que en las estaciones de trenes que van de una ciudad a otra, te anuncian el número de muertos en la ciudad a la que vas, para que estés consciente y tomes precauciones.*

Ella estudió medicina y daba clases a enfermeras, con lo cual conoce a gente que trabaja en hospitales, que son los que le han dicho todo el tema de las autopsias y lo de las mujeres embarazadas. Yo la veo cada miércoles, y hace tres miércoles me lo contó por primera vez, con lo cual coinciden las fechas de la noticia que mandaste.

Otro antecedente que tengo con respecto a esto, es el de una amiga que está casada con un ecuatoriano y vivió un tiempo en Ecuador, hace algunos años, y contrajo una enfermedad de pulmón gravísima, debido a "fumigaciones" que estaban haciendo los americanos en el lugar, con la excusa de dañar los cultivos de coca, pero el hecho es que toda la gente de la zona estuvo muy afectada a nivel pulmonar, pero a un nivel muy grave, con riesgo de muerte, y muertes, por supuesto. De hecho a ella le quedaron secuelas aunque fue mejorando, aparte de que la recuperación y los síntomas fueron durísimos.

Ya he perdido el contacto con ella, pero esto de Ucrania me ha recordado lo otro. 

Puedes publicar mi carta y añadir esta información si quieres. Si sé de más detalles, como el nombre de su ciudad, te lo haré saber.

Un beso muy grande,
Conchi.


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

*UK government got patent for pneumonic plague vaccine in 2009*
The UK Department of Defense got a patent for vaccine for the pneumonic plague in August 2009 shortly before WHO, Interpol and other organisations carried out a bioterrorism plague exercise in Eastern Europe and the emergence of the pneumonic plague in the Ukraine following reports of nighttime spraying by low flying aircraft.

The patent can be seen here:
United States Patent: 7572449


----------



## Ziberan (20 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Seguro que no te visto ni siquiera una entrevista de Jacques Frescó.
> Es viable.



No te quiero contradecir. No digo que el proyecto no esté bien. Digo que es inviable porque si la gente no se pone de acuerdo en cosas nimias, imagínate en semejante cambio.

En este mundo, o sufrimos una gran catástrofe (inducida o natural), o cada día que pase será peor.

Y no te enfades conmigo... o


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> No te quiero contradecir. No digo que el proyecto no esté bien. Digo que es inviable porque si la gente no se pone de acuerdo en cosas nimias, imagínate en semejante cambio.
> 
> En este mundo, o sufrimos una gran catástrofe (inducida o natural), o cada día que pase será peor.
> 
> Y no te enfades conmigo... o



Para nada me enfado contigo xD 
Dice Fresco que va a sacar una película para llegar a las consciencias de la gente, que es la única manera... de momento.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

*Reinventando la lucha contra la gripe19/11 08 :40 CET*

Cada año la gripe cuesta la vida a cientos de miles de personas, infecta a millones y causa pérdidas económicas ingentes. Para combatirla tenemos vacunas, pero están anticuadas y no se pueden producir en masa. 

Por esto *los científicos están trabajando en Viena en el proyecto europeo de investigación FLUVACC para crear una nueva vacuna contra la gripe que se aplicará por vía nasal*. Phil, un estudiante de medicina, participa en los ensayos clínicos y ya la ha probado: “si puedo elegir entre una vacuna intramuscular y una nasal, prefiero la nasal porque no quiero que me haga daño y es mas rápida”. 

Una vacuna nasal simplifica mucho las cosas, sobre todo para aquellos que tienen miedo a las agujas y que, al mismo tiempo, son los más vulnerables al virus: los niños. 

Aleyna tiene 10 años y debe ser vacunada por que es diabética. Para ella, y para los pediatras, una vacuna nasal sería de gran ayuda. 

*“Estamos interesados” dice la pediatra Elisabeth Förster-Waldl “en aumentar el número de vacunaciones entre la población que tiene enfermedades crónicas.* *Por eso damos la bienvenida a todas las ideas que nos permiten vacunar de una manera más sencilla para que los pacientes no la rechacen”. *
*Más sencilla y más cómoda porque con ella podremos vacunarnos sin movernos de casa. *
Volker Vacheck ha dirigido los primeros ensayos clínicos: *“El paciente puede vacunarse a sí mismo y no tiene que ir al doctor.* Además según los cambios que podemos medir con los análisis de sangre parece que la vacuna es más efectiva. Es decir, si nos referimos a protección contra una epidemia, parece que con esta vacuna estamos más protegidos que con una tradicional”. 
Además, al ser administrada por vía nasal, la vacuna parece ser aún más efectiva porque protege justo por donde entra el virus. 

Pero este proyecto pretende ir más lejos gracias a un nuevo sistema de producción desarrollado en estos laboratorios que también se encuentran en Viena. Aquí nos hemos encontrado con Thomas Muster, coordinador del proyecto: 

*“Esta vacuna es producida por lo que llamamos genética inversa. Esto significa que podemos hacerlo todo más rápido. En tres o cuatro días podemos generar cualquier variante de la gripe, tanto de temporada como si es una epidemia, para poder comenzar la producción de la vacuna”. *
En primer lugar los científicos identificaron la proteína que hace que el virus sea peligroso e invisible para el cuerpo. Después borran esa vacuna tal y como explica el virólogo Andrej Egorov: “Nosotros eliminamos esa proteína y hacemos que el virus sea visible para el cuerpo. Así que cuando inyectamos la vacuna por via nasal nuestras células reconocen que ha tenido lugar la infección y detienen la expansión del virus”. 

*Las vacunas tradicionales se hacen inyectando el virus en huevos de gallina, pero si hay una epidemia con este sistema es imposible producir dosis para todos. *Una limitación que los científicos han superado gracias a los cultivos celulares, que son, por así decirlo, una especie de huevo artificial. 

*“En teoría con este sistema” dice Andrej Egorov “podemos producir suficientes dosis para toda la población mundial”. *

“Producir la vacuna” asegura Thomas Muster “con cultivos celulares es una gran ventaja sobre el método tradicional de producción con huevos porque hay gente que es alérgica a los huevos. Con una vacuna tradicional podrían tener un choque anafiláctico. Con esta nueva vacuna esto deja de ser un problema”. 

Liubliana, la capital de Eslovenia, también está involucrada en este proyecto. Aquí los científicos *han desarrollado una nueva tecnología para purificar la vacuna, última etapa del proceso de producción. *
En este laboratorio recibieron la vacuna producida con los cultivos celulares, una medicina que todavía no está lista para su uso tal y como nos explica Aleš Štrancar, director de BIA Separations:* “la partícula del virus, que es la base para la vacuna, se prepara en una especie de sopa. En ella hay diez o veinte mil sustancias distintas y de todas ellas, tan solo una es la vacuna. Nosotros tenemos que limpiar esa sopa de impurezas que no son buenas. Impurezas que incluso pueden ser venenosas”. *
Esta es la sopa. Los puntos pequeños son la vacuna. Los grandes las impurezas que ahora pueden eliminar con un proceso químico que tiene lugar en el interior de este “filtro inteligente”. 

*“Para el paciente” dice Aleš Štrancar “esto significa que va a tener productos más seguros, más baratos y en ciertos casos va a tener esos productos más rápido” *
*Los científicos esperan que gracias a esta nueva vacuna más gente se anime a vacunarse*. Para el profesor Franc Strle, uno de los más prestigiosos expertos en gripe de Eslovenia, solo hay un modo de hacer frente a la gripe y detener una epidemia: vacunándose. 

*“Es extraño que no nos demos cuenta de que la gripe cuesta la vida a cientos de miles de personas”* asegura el profesor Strle. “Pero estamos acostumbrados y no hacemos nada para evitarlo”. 

En Eslovenia tan solo el 10 por ciento de la población se vacuna a pesar de que los efectos secundarios son mucho menos peligrosos de lo que la gente cree. 

*“Nadie se pregunta” dice el profesor Strle” si los airbags son importantes, pero, y esto es algo que he leído recientemente, por cada 800 vidas salvadas causan 20 muertes. Aún así nadie ha cuestionado si los airbags son seguros o no. Pues bien, esta proporción es mucho mejor para las vacunas contra la gripe”. *

Volvemos a Viena para conocer los resultados de los primeros ensayos clínicos. Según los científicos *con esta nueva vacuna estaremos mejor protegidos porque, al parecer, es efectiva contra la cepa para la que se creó y contra sus posibles mutaciones.* 

“Con los ensayos clínicos” dice Thomas Muster “hemos visto que la vacuna promete una elevada protección y además tiene un inusualmente bajo nivel de efectos secundarios” 

Nunca podremos acabar con la gripe pero sí podemos combatirla mejor y estar más preparados para hacer frente a futuras epidemias. Por esto los científicos europeos trabajan contrarreloj para reinventar la lucha contra la gripe.




Reinventando la lucha contra la gripe - gripe A (H1N1) : sci-tech, futuris | euronews


-La técnica de *genética inversa *se desarrolla por cultivo en *células de mono *en lugar de utilizar huevos como hasta ahora..

-El *proyecto europeo FLUVACC* está desarrollado por *Avir Green Hills Biotechnology (GHB)* , laboratorio austríaco que tiene pendiente junto con *Baxter* un proceso abierto de investigación judicial por la "extraña" contaminación de material de vacunación estacional con virus vivo de gripe aviar en febrero de este año.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Nov 2009)

Como decian en El Jueves: Este es nuestra portada, pero teniamos más:

La resurrección de un asesino

SOCIEDAD | Científicos británicos quieren 'resucitar' el virus de la 'gripe española'


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

Somos los animales de experimentación en un gran laboratorio mundial.

Bienvenidos a Matrix.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Como decian en El Jueves: Este es nuestra portada, pero teniamos más:
> 
> La resurrección de un asesino
> 
> SOCIEDAD | Científicos británicos quieren 'resucitar' el virus de la 'gripe española'




Sería importante que lo postearas completo o colocaras al menos las fechas de las noticias, todo eso que posteas son noticias de 2002 a 2005 y es importante que quién lo vea pueda situarlo cronológicamente y no mezcle cosas que pueden confundir a quien no está informado.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Nov 2009)

Esta claro que toda buena accion, tiene su castigo...


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta claro que toda buena accion, tiene su castigo...



No es ningún castigo; con seguridad esta relacionado con el tema, pero si se exponen bien las cosas la gente que nos lee puede tener una idea cronológica más clara del asunto.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, el artículo del enlace "la resurrección de un asesino" es muy bueno, ya lo posteé hace algún tiempo en el otro hilo de la gripe.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

*Novel FluVacc vaccine enters Phase I trial*By Pete Mansell, 21-May-2007


"*Avir Green Hills Biotechnology (GHB)*, is developing *FluVacc under the EU's Sixth Framework Programme *as part of an international consortium including *BIA Separations (Slovenia), Biotest (Czech Republic), GPC Biotech AG (Germany), Weikom & Network (Austria), the Medical University of Vienna, the Robert Koch Institute (Germany) and the Institute for Influenza (Russia)*. The project started in September 2005 and will be supported for five years with EU funding of €9.2m."

Novel FluVacc vaccine enters Phase I trial


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

Creo que somos *un grupos de privilegiados* más conscientes e informados de toda la realidad que el hombre y mujer promedio español. Que ni el presidente ni nadie con cargos de poder sabe tanto como nosotros. *Que somos el cambio, somos el futuro. *


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

El Jueves debería pasar más por este foro y atacar más directamente poniendo por ejemplo que el 11-S fue una demolición controlada y la farsa de la gripe A con los datos de infectados en Ucrania y la omisión de información y pseudocensura, demostrado así en que sistema verdaderamente estamos. Una falsa democracia, una dictadura.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Creo que somos *un grupos de privilegiados* más conscientes e informados de toda la realidad que el hombre y mujer promedio español. Que ni el presidente ni nadie con cargos de poder sabe tanto como nosotros. *Que somos el cambio, somos el futuro. *





¿que somos el cambio? el cambio de qué?

¿que somos el futuro? por supuesto.

Aquí el cambio se impone desde arriba, ¿quien tiene el poder de cambiar la ONU, la OMS, la FAO, el FMI, la Unión Europea, etc...?

Eso solo pasa en las películas. Solo tenemos el pataleo.


----------



## Heras (20 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> ¿que somos el cambio? el cambio de qué?
> 
> ¿que somos el futuro? por supuesto.
> 
> ...



El único cambio que podemos realizar es el nuestro, no solo tenemos que ser conscientes de lo que sucede, tenemos que tomar consciencia y actuar consecuentemente.

De nada vale saber de donde y como se extrae el coltan y luego tener un iphone, dos ordenadores un GPS... etc.

Y esperar que los de arriba cambien las cosas sin que nosotros tomemos consciencia, mal vamos.

Nuestra única forma de poder influir en un cambio general de las personas es informando pero luego cada uno tiene que cambiar por si mismo.


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> ¿que somos el cambio? el cambio de qué?
> 
> ¿que somos el futuro? por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Pero somos conscientes de esto mismo.
Otros ni son conscientes de que son simples engranajes de la maquinaria.
Nosotros ya le vimos la cara al sistema, sus mentiras, el no informar... 
Ya es otra cosa.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> El único cambio que podemos realizar es el nuestro, no solo tenemos que ser conscientes de lo que sucede, tenemos que tomar consciencia y actuar consecuentemente.
> 
> De nada vale saber de donde y como se extrae el coltan y luego tener un iphone, dos ordenadores un GPS... etc.
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo.
Hace 25 años dejé de esperar que alguien cambiara las cosas por mí. Conciencia tengo, nunca quise tener coche, entre otras muchas cosas.

Este es un pulpo con muchos brazos y algunas grietas que hay que aprovechar, pero son solo grietas.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Pero somos conscientes de esto mismo.
> Otros ni son conscientes de que son simples engranajes de la maquinaria.
> Nosotros ya le vimos la cara al sistema, sus mentiras, el no informar...
> Ya es otra cosa.



Es cierto, eso es muy importante, y es lo que se debe transmitir, 
pero aviso : los resultados pueden ser bastante decepcionantes, lo se por experiencia, son muchos años viendo venir al lobo y sus maniobras.


----------



## Eve_borrado (20 Nov 2009)

La agencia Fitch ha tenido que salir a desmentir los rumores de suspensión de pagos de Ucrania.

Saludos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

Eve dijo:


> La agencia Fitch ha tenido que salir a desmentir los rumores de suspensión de pagos de Ucrania.
> 
> Saludos.



No se le oyeeeee!!!!! hable alto!!!! con mascarillas que nos han puesto en las orejas no se le recibeeee!!!!


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (20 Nov 2009)

En Canadá retiran de circulación 170.000 dosis de la vacuna de GSK tras recibirse una cantidad de informes superior al esperado de Anafilaxia.

*CTV News | Batch of H1N1 vaccine pulled after bad reactions*

A ver si la OMS dice algo de esto.....ienso:


----------



## old man of the mountain (20 Nov 2009)

atencion que EL PAIS habla de una peligrosa mutacion del virus que ha matado a 2 personas en Noruega, coincidiendo con que en España sobran 25 millones de vacunas

Descubierta en Noruega una mutación muy grave del H1N1 · ELPAÍS.com


))


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

*YA SE PUEDE HABLAR DE UCRANIA, HABLA EL PAÍS*

ELPAIS.com >SociedadREPORTAJE 

*El H1N1 saca de quicio a Ucrania*

El país cumple tres semanas de parálisis ciudadana irritado por la mala gestión de la crisis - La pugna política favoreció el miedo entre la población 
PILAR BONET - Kiev - 20/11/2009 

La lucha política ha afectado de forma negativa a la lucha contra la nueva gripe en Ucrania. En vez de aunar esfuerzos, los principales responsables del país aprovecharon la epidemia para reforzar su propia imagen y empañar la de sus oponentes. El presidente, la primera ministra, el jefe del Parlamento y el líder de la oposición compiten en las elecciones presidenciales del 17 de enero.

"El pánico ha sido mayor que la realidad", asegura una médico
Las autoridades sanitarias deben anunciar hoy viernes si prorrogan la cuarentena que impusieron el 29 de octubre o, como se espera, la dan por terminada, aunque mantengan reductos locales. La medida ha supuesto que durante tres semanas las escuelas y universidades han estado cerradas y no ha habido espectáculos ni mítines. Pero tras un periodo de pánico, propiciado por las declaraciones de los políticos, los ánimos se han calmado. Ayer, el Ministerio de Sanidad anunció que la epidemia de gripe y de enfermedades respiratorias estaba remitiendo en cinco de las veinte regiones afectadas.

Del 29 de octubre hasta el 17 de noviembre se confirmaron 166 casos de gripe por H1N1, de los cuales 15 han fallecido, según una portavoz de Sanidad. Con anterioridad, hubo otros dos casos confirmados. En todo el periodo de la cuarentena 344 personas fallecieron en el país a causa de dolencias agudas respiratorias y diversas modalidades de gripe (incluida la H1N1). Sumando todas las categorías, ha habido más de 1,5 millones de enfermos, de ellos casi 86.000 hospitalizados. Ucrania tiene 46 millones de habitantes.

Yulia Timoshenko, la primera ministra, dijo el miércoles que el país estaba saliendo "paso a paso de la epidemia" y lo atribuyó a los esfuerzos del Gobierno y de los médicos. Sin embargo, una portavoz de Sanidad aseguraba el mismo día: "No se puede decir que la situación se haya estabilizado aún". La portavoz remitió a las cifras que indicaban un aumento de los diagnósticos confirmados.

La gripe (en general) fue más intensa en regiones occidentales, como Lvov (89 muertos) e Ivano Franko (39). "Se hubiera podido salvar más vidas si hubiera habido mayor coordinación", señala el doctor Yuri Subbotin, director de la Asociación Médica de Ucrania (AMU). Subbotin afirma que "es difícil saber el cuadro real" y distingue entre los médicos, "bien formados y con alto nivel", y la "estancada" gestión sanitaria. Según el doctor, la población no fue informada a tiempo de la epidemia, los médicos no fueron preparados para afrontarla, la vigilancia de la circulación del virus fue insuficiente y el equipo adquirido para combatir la enfermedad no se instaló oportunamente.

Angustiada, la población se protegió por sí misma y acudió a las farmacias donde los medicamentos eran escasos y se encarecían por momentos. "Tras el pánico vino la intervención de los políticos que trataron de obtener dividendos de la epidemia y eso aumentó más las tensiones", señala Subbotin. Los médicos, dice, se dirigieron a los políticos para que "no utilizaran la situación". "En el apogeo de la epidemia, los políticos se dieron cuenta de que habían alarmado a los ciudadanos".

La OMS y la Unión Europea enviaron misiones de reconocimiento que han cumplido ya su trabajo. La OMS concluyó que "las instalaciones sanitarias ucranianas están bien preparadas y el personal médico, motivado para abordar los casos".

En Kiev hay todavía funcionarios, empleados de comercio y ciudadanos que siguen llevando máscaras, pero su número ha disminuido. En las farmacias hay antigripales y un preparado preventivo de fabricación rusa.

Antes de la cuarentena, Timoshenko alcanzó a presidir un gran mitin preelectoral que sus oponentes le han echado en cara. En Kiev los teatros y la ópera reabrieron el miércoles y ayer el Ministerio de Defensa anunció la reanudación de la leva de reemplazo, interrumpida también a causa de la epidemia.

"El pánico ha sido mayor que la realidad", afirma Valentina Tarán, médico en una clínica de Kiev. En lo que a casos de gripe, resfriados y enfermedades respiratorias se refiere, Tarán opina que la situación es muy parecida a la de años anteriores e "incluso parece mejor que la de 2008, porque este invierno comenzó siendo más cálido". "Entre las declaraciones de los políticos y la prensa, la gente se puso muy nerviosa y acudía al médico por un simple resfriado. Luego se tranquilizó", afirma.

La reforma pendiente
El sistema de salud en Ucrania no se ha reformado desde la época soviética, afirma el doctor Yuri Subbotin. En teoría es gratuito, pero en la práctica los pacientes pagan por los diagnósticos y los medicamentos. El Estado gasta un 3,4% del PIB en sanidad y ha dedicado 550 millones de grivnias (42,6 millones de euros) a la lucha contra la gripe. Timoshenko quería destinar 1.000 millones más (77,5 millones de euros), pero el presidente Víctor Yúshenko ha vetado la ley por miedo a la inflación y porque duda de la eficacia del gasto. La primera ministra, el líder del partido Regiones, Víctor Yanukóvich, y el presidente del Parlamento, Vladímir Litvin, anunciaron que tratarán de superar el veto.

Timoshenko ha nombrado una comisión inspectora de las compras de medicamentos y equipo por parte de Sanidad tras denunciar presuntas irregularidades con participación de empresas domiciliadas en paraísos fiscales. El ministro de Sanidad, Vasili Kniazevich, ha expresado temor a que las inspecciones entorpezcan la lucha contra la epidemia. Los programas de los candidatos electorales incluyen, según Subbotin, "declaraciones vacías o enfoques desequilibrados".


El H1N1 saca de quicio a Ucrania · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (20 Nov 2009)

Bueno señores, 

Parece que han dado el pistoletazo de salida a la segunda parte de la campaña del miedo.

Ya hablan de Ucrania..., ya hablan de mutaciones...

Ayer un amigo de mi hijo fue al ambulatorio porque tenía gripe y quería que el médico le diese la baja para no tener que ir a currar. Al llegar había un Guardia Jurado en la puerta que le impedía el paso y que le preguntó a qué venía. Al decirle que tenía fiebre y que necesitaba que le viese su médico le dió una mascarilla y le dijo que tenía que ir al Hospital.

En el Hospital le hicieron pruebas ( no me ha dicho de que tipo) y le recetaron paracetamol y le dieron 7 dias de baja.

Ambulatorio en Madrid city.


----------



## Lladó (20 Nov 2009)

Datos oficiales de Ucrania a Día *20/11/2009*:

Enfermos: 1.576.203
Hospitalizados: 91.457 (63.284 ya dados de alta)
Fallecidos: 362
Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania

Las 3 cifras crecen cada día a un ritmo más pausado.


----------



## Heras (20 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> *YA SE PUEDE HABLAR DE UCRANIA, HABLA EL PAÍS*
> 
> ELPAIS.com >SociedadREPORTAJE
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que esperábamos, no???:ouch: Comienza el miedo.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Esto es lo que esperábamos, no???:ouch: Comienza el miedo.




Simplemente demuestra como esta mierda de gripe va a servir como la cortina de humo perfecta para esconder todo lo que no interese que se sepa y para manipular políticamente a los estados.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Nov 2009)

No termino de entender el argumento del "miedo". dada la situacion de pre colapso economico, las condiciones para un triage son mas que probables, ¿en serio pensais que solo piensan asustar?


----------



## Heras (20 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No termino de entender el argumento del "miedo". dada la situacion de pre colapso economico, las condiciones para un triage son mas que probables, ¿en serio pensais que solo piensan asustar?



Una de las teorías es que intentan asustar para que se vacuna la gente, los intereses pueden ser solamente económicos (que lo dudo) o para cualquier otra teoría mas retorcida (que no descarto).

Si no asustan a estas alturas queda mas que claro que en España se vacunan los hipocondríacos y sus familias.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Una de las teorías es que intentan asustar para que se vacuna la gente, los intereses pueden ser solamente económicos (que lo dudo) o para cualquier otra teoría mas retorcida (que no descarto).
> 
> Si no asustan a estas alturas queda mas que claro que en España se vacunan los hipocondríacos y sus familias.



Eso esta claro, todo esto es un desproposito, al comienzo de la epidemia y saltandose todos los protocolos logicos en estos casos, dejaron entrar a todo dios por las fronteras, solo China puso controles adecuados al caso, el argumento, tanto de la OMS como del loro repetidor de la ministra era que "total, para que imponer cuarentenas, si nos vamos a contagiar todos", esto esta publicado y se puede leer. Ahora vienen con la chapa de la necesidad de vacunarse, pero eso si, siguen insistiendo que es leeeve.., dado la procedencia de la cepa (la gripe española del 18 resucitada como hemos visto) y dado el comportamiento de dicha cepa, es problable una mutacion, cuanto mas se halla extendido el virus, (Total, nos vamos a contagiar) mas posibilidades de mutacion, ahora parece que se dan casos de mutacion. Sinceramente parece que lo han hecho a proposito, ¿solo lo parece?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> y dado el comportamiento de dicha cepa, es problable una mutacion, cuanto mas se halla extendido el virus, (Total, nos vamos a contagiar) mas posibilidades de mutacion, ahora parece que se dan casos de mutacion. Sinceramente parece que lo han hecho a proposito, ¿solo lo parece?



Repásate el hilo porque las elucubraciones calenturientas que haces se han rebatido hace muuuuchas páginas...

Y respecto a la "gripe" de 1918 y ptras pandemias pásate por este otro hilo para coger base, porque andas bastante perdido:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/110045-la-burbuja-de-pandemias.html


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Nov 2009)

Oh, Pardon, ya veo que esto es un club exclusivo, pues nada, Au revoir.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Oh, Pardon, ya veo que esto es un club exclusivo, pues nada, Au revoir.



Metemiedos ya nos sobran, cuidado no te de la puerta en el culo.


----------



## Heras (20 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso esta claro, todo esto es un desproposito, al comienzo de la epidemia y saltandose todos los protocolos logicos en estos casos, dejaron entrar a todo dios por las fronteras, solo China puso controles adecuados al caso, el argumento, tanto de la OMS como del loro repetidor de la ministra era que "total, para que imponer cuarentenas, si nos vamos a contagiar todos", esto esta publicado y se puede leer. Ahora vienen con la chapa de la necesidad de vacunarse, pero eso si, siguen insistiendo que es leeeve.., dado la procedencia de la cepa (la gripe española del 18 resucitada como hemos visto) y dado el comportamiento de dicha cepa, es problable una mutacion, cuanto mas se halla extendido el virus, (Total, nos vamos a contagiar) mas posibilidades de mutacion, ahora parece que se dan casos de mutacion. Sinceramente parece que lo han hecho a proposito, ¿solo lo parece?



Para resumir sobre lo que te dice Putin y no voy a entrar en ninguna guerra con nadie puesto que esta superado ya. 

Todo es miedo sin mas, los síntomas son los mas comunes con lo cual lo tiene muy fácil, persona que moquea tiene Gripe A... esto es a grandes rasgos para resumir.


El objetivo de esta mentira es que nos vacunemos y aquí entra el para que quieren que nos vacunemos. 

Como dice Putin,esta mas que superado lo del virus, lo que nunca tenemos que hacer es vacunarnos si no comenzara la verdadera pandemia... que aquí he de decir que ya atenemos vacunados entre nosotros... puede ser tu vecino del 5º, la tía buena del 2º...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Y por si no lo sabes el señor Putin tiene una forma de tratar a los que no piesan igual un poco de esa forma... 

De club exclusivo nada, a mi no me importa repetir las cosas mil veces si hace falta ( y claro esta,puede que pienses de otra forma, por mi parte sería respetable )


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Metemiedos ya nos sobran, cuidado no te de la puerta en el culo.



Être ici et de voir Paris


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Y por si no lo sabes el señor Putin tiene una forma de tratar a los que no piesan igual un poco de esa forma...



"zero tolerance" con los que vienen al foro a infundir mas miedo, my friend...


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Repásate el hilo porque las elucubraciones calenturientas que haces se han rebatido hace muuuuchas páginas...
> 
> Y respecto a la "gripe" de 1918 y ptras pandemias pásate por este otro hilo para coger base, porque andas bastante perdido:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/110045-la-burbuja-de-pandemias.html



Solo hay una verdad, y Putin es su profeta.








:XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> Solo hay una verdad, y Putin es su profeta.



La pandemia fue una estafa... qué desilusión, verdad? 

Has descrito perfectamente la realidad. Las predicciones que hice a la vista están.

Habríamos muerto ya tres veces si hubiésemos hecho caso del catastrofismo ovejil de magufos como tú. Si os dice la tele "tiraos por la ventana que el fin del mundo llega" tú serías el primero en espachurrarte contra la acera.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Las predicciones que hice a la vista están.



_De omni re scibili et quibusdam aliis_



















:XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> _De omni re scibili et quibusdam aliis_



Siento haber chafado tu Schadenfreude.

Sin tus millones de muertos a ver ahora con qué te vas a pajear. Por lo menos tienes las caritas infatiles de consuelo.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Siento haber chafado tu Schadenfreude.
> 
> Sin tus millones de muertos a ver ahora con qué te vas a pajear. Por lo menos tienes las caritas infatiles de consuelo.





_Aurea mediocritas_ 



:abajo:


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> "zero tolerance" con los que vienen al foro a infundir mas miedo, my friend...



Tú si que metes miedo Putin... o


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> _Aurea mediocritas_



Te me adelantaste... iba precisamente a hacer mención honorífica de tus valiosas aportaciones


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Te me adelantaste... iba precisamente a hacer mención honorífica de tus valiosas aportaciones



_Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta_ :bla::bla:













:XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> _Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta_



Eso, capullo, también lo dije antes yo 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> _Excusatio non petita_ ...
> 
> Quien se excusa, se acusa.<style>#post_message_2203596, #post_message_2203575, #post_message_2203617, #post_message_2203736{visibility: hidden; height: 0}</style>


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Eso, capullo, también lo dije antes yo



_Ad æternum _ 




:Aplauso:


----------



## Kirot (20 Nov 2009)

*El presidente de Ucrania, Victor Yushchenko advierte a la comunidad internacional que el virus de la gripe H1N1 ha mutado*






El presidente ucraniano, Viktor Yushchenko, ha ordenado la “cuarentena” en nueve comunidades, y ha solicitado ayuda a los países occidentales. Yushchenko anunció que en Ucrania se han producido simultáneamente dos brotes diferentes de cepas de la influenza H1N1, e incluso que ambas cepas se han unido a una tercera que correspondería a la gripe común, sugiriendo que las tres cepas se han recombinado *creando una especie de super virus en Ucrania.*

Específicamente, el Sr. Yushchenko, dijo: “A diferencia de epidemias similares que están afectando a otros países, tres casos de infecciones virales se están dando simultáneamente en Ucrania: dos cepas diferentes de la gripe porcina y otra la gripe estacional. Nuestros especialistas han concluido que es muy probable que se hubieren combinado los tres, *creando un supervirus”. (lol)*


*Los pacientes en Ucrania no se curan*

Según el neumólogo jefe del hospital en Lviv (Ucrania occidental, NDT), Dr. Rudnitskaya, los que desarrollaron neumonía relacionada con la influenza A H1N1 pueden acabar desarrollando enfermedades pulmonares crónicas como el asma bronquial, y parece ser que *la enfermedad ha causado cambios orgánicos irreversibles en los pulmones*. Los médicos, sin embargo, siguen luchando para encontrar las vias adecuadas para combatir tanto la enfermedad como las posibles secuelas.

“Estamos comenzando a estudiar estos pacientes, y los seguimos de cerca, realizando análisis de sangre periódicos y de orina. La enfermedad ha ocasionado cambios irreversibles en los pulmones”, dice el Director Médico Adjunto Departamento de Investigación de enfermedades infecciosas. “Todos los pacientes tienen grandes dificultades para recuperarse, dado que su sistema inmune se encuentra muy debilitado, existiendo un alto riesgo de contraer otro tipo de infecciones. Muchos niños que se ha curado de la gripe siguen presentando una temperatura de 40 °. *También tenemos a tres personas en cuidados intensivos con un meta síndrome de la influenza de tipo “meningo-encefalitis (inflamación de la corteza cerebral, NDT).”*

*Fuente:* 
«Ñâèíîé ãðèïï» è áóäóùåå âûæèâøèõ | ÑÅÃÎÄÍß | Óêðàèíà Êðèçèñ Óêðà¿íà


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> _Ad æternum _



Ad nauseam!


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ad nauseam!



_Bis_



:Aplauso:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> _Bis_



Como quieras pero hazlo dentro, y la caca también.


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Como quieras pero hazlo dentro, y la caca también.



_Omnis saturati mala_ :bla:


----------



## willbeend (20 Nov 2009)

Pues vaya mierda de pagina que habeis llenado no?

Trankis, la champions de la gripe acaba en marzo, aun queda lo peor...

Menos mal del post de Kirot que postea sobre el tema.


----------



## Arjuna (20 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> *El presidente de Ucrania, Victor Yushchenko advierte a la comunidad internacional que el virus de la gripe H1N1 ha mutado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay algo que no encaja en la noticia, eso de que se han curado de la gripe y siguen con 40ºC de fiebre. O es un error del periodista, o esta mal traducido o expresado, o una "trola", a elegir.


----------



## willbeend (20 Nov 2009)

Ademas que los de la foto, parece que sean turistas orientales que han cambiado camara de fotos por mascarillas


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Nov 2009)

agropecuario dijo:


> _Omnis saturati mala_



пососи мне хуй :


----------



## Agropecuario (20 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> пососи мне хуй :



_Ad calendas_

_Quo usque tandem abutere, Putin, patientia nostra?_

:bla:


----------



## Lladó (20 Nov 2009)

Menuda gentuza la OMS. ¿Pero no decían hace apenas dos días que "los informes preliminares muestran que la cepa de Ucrania es similar a la del resto de países, por lo que se deduce que no hay mutación"?



> In fact, in an official statement, *the WHO has confirmed that a mutation of the H1N1 swine flu has been detected in Norway*....
> 
> "The Norwegian Institute of Public Health has informed WHO of a mutation detected in three H1N1 viruses."
> 
> ...



Lo que han detectado en Noruega es una mutación que ataca con especial virulencia a los pulmones. Justo lo que contaban los médicos en Ucrania.


----------



## Lladó (20 Nov 2009)

En Dinamarca, se han muerto dos personas (un hombre de 60 años y otro de 30) después de que les pusieran la vacuna. Pero las autoridades médicas insisten en que la vacuna es segura y necesaria, y que esas dos personas murieron porque ya estaban enfermas cuando se les puso la vacuna. ienso:

Google Traductor


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Menuda gentuza la OMS. ¿Pero no decían hace apenas dos días que "los informes preliminares muestran que la cepa de Ucrania es similar a la del resto de países, por lo que se deduce que no hay mutación"?
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que han detectado en Noruega es una mutación que ataca con especial virulencia a los pulmones. Justo lo que contaban los médicos en Ucrania.





Solo hablan de 15 de las 31 muestras que se les enviaron.

Ayer hablando con un conocido Mexicano me comentaba que a ellos les pasó igual cuando enviaron las muestras en marzo, tardaron mucho más tiempo de lo habitual en dar los resultados, y el gobierno no sabía a que atenerse.


----------



## jgl (20 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> En Dinamarca, se han muerto dos personas (un hombre de 60 años y otro de 30) después de que les pusieran la vacuna. Pero las autoridades médicas insisten en que la vacuna es segura y necesaria, y que esas dos personas murieron porque ya estaban enfermas cuando se les puso la vacuna. ienso:
> 
> Google Traductor





"Daños colaterales"... supongo


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Safaratao (21 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> пососи мне хуй :



joder путин, eres demoledor. ¿Con cual nos quedamos?, 

Хуй (m) [júy]: 1. Pene – término muy vulgar, para no ser proferido en público.
2. Sinecdoque peyorativa para un hombre (desconocido) en general.

В круг вошел, взмахнул рукой.
-Ты откуда, хуй такой?

3. Embrutecido, imbécil.
4. Todo objeto con forma fálica.
5. Este término es de tal forma empleado que puede, siguiendo el contexto, que puede tomar un sinfín de sentidos imposibles de enumerar.
La etimología de este término es, a veces, discutida, es admitido, sin embargo, que el origen no es tártaro contrariamente a la opinión popular común. La hipótesis más seria hace remontar este término a una raíz eslava que ha dado igualmente « хвоя » (aguja de conífera) y « хвост » (cola, apéndice caudal). Un origen eslavo parece lógico ya que se halla también este vocablo y en escritos novgorodianos anteriores al yugo tártaro.
• Tened en cuenta que la transcripción inglesa usual es « huy », haciendo de la ciudad belga de Huy (provincia de Liège) una fuente de alegría sin fin para los rusófonos con mala intención. Los ideogramas chinos siguientes hacen también sonríer a los rusófonos: 茴, 蛔, 彗, 诙, 隳, 洄, 虺, 恚, 缋, 蕙, 蟪, 喙, 灰, 回, 讳, 恢, 晦, 烩, 辉, 麾, 悔, 贿, 秽, 慧, 徽, 毁, 绘, 卉, 晖, 汇, 诲, 挥, 惠, 会, 荟. Se pronuncian todos hui (huī, huí, huǐ, huì) y significan entre otras, pico, gris, ceniza, volver, tabú, vasto, sombrío, asar, brillar, bandera, propina, sucio, sabio, insigne, destruír, pintar, plantas herbáceas, luz del sol, confluír, enseñar, agitar, bondad, reunión. El verbo vietnamita para mobilizar puede también hacer sonreír: huy động; el verbo hủy significa destruír.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (21 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> *El presidente de Ucrania, Victor Yushchenko advierte a la comunidad internacional que el virus de la gripe H1N1 ha mutado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta: Si los pacientes no se curan ¿porqué constantemente se dan altas y se descuentan al número total de ingresados?


----------



## Heras (21 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pregunta: Si los pacientes no se curan ¿porqué constantemente se dan altas y se descuentan al número total de ingresados?



Es absurdo buscar una logica a estas alturas.)


----------



## Nar-- (21 Nov 2009)

Os acordais de las activistas de femen? las chatis que salian con las mascarillas a modo de bikini, pues en esa pag que puso kirot salen de nuevo.....

melasfo
http://translate.google.es/translat...www.segodnya.ua/news/14095058.html&hl=es&sa=G


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (21 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> Es absurdo buscar una logica a estas alturas.)



La lógica está en que no tiene lógica. :8: Vamos, que no cuadran las aseveraciones Yushenkonianas con los hechos, lease: nos miente.


----------



## Heras (21 Nov 2009)

La verdad es para llorar pero lo mejor es reír.

Si no fuera por este hilo que se ha seguido todo desde el principio ... no se creería nadie como ha sucedido todo, de todas formas da lo mismo que les quede chapuzas que no, cada día tengo mas claro que esta gentuza siempre consiguen lo que se proponen.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Nov 2009)

Ucrania 20 años después
By ERB 
Denis Necheporuk
Komunist.com.uaTraducido del ruso para Rebelión por Josafat S. Comín


Tras la criminal desintegración de la URSS, en 1991 Ucrania se encontraba entre los países más desarrollados del mundo. Por cierto esto es algo que reconocen los propios nacionalistas burgueses. Teníamos unas prestaciones sociales extraordinarias, que a menudo la gente no valoraba. Educación gratuita y un sistema de salud de calidad y sobre todo gratuito. Las previsiones del partido apuntaban a que para el año 2000 todos debían tener su propia vivienda gratuita. Los precios de los principales productos de alimentación, los gastos derivados de la vivienda, el precio del transporte público, seguían siendo los mismos desde hacía 50 años. Los gastos comunales, las tarifas del gas y la electricidad, apenas suponían unos céntimos. La gente consumía productos naturales. Qué era eso del desempleo, la inflación, la vida sin techo, los despidos, el impago de depósitos, los créditos al 30% de interés etc., era algo que conocían solo, los que no vivían en la URSS.


Para la generación actual todo esto es ciencia ficción. En el 2009 es imposible imaginar que todo esto sea posible.

Éramos 52 millones. No solo teníamos armamento nuclear (el tercer arsenal en el mundo, después de Rusia y EEUU), sino un ejército de un millón de efectivos, capaz de defender a la población de cualquier enemigo. El país vivía y se desarrollaba. Estábamos orgullosos de él. Pero de un modo inconcebible, en apenas 20 años, lo que equivale a cuatro planes quinquenales soviéticos, nos convirtieron en uno de los países más atrasados, no solo de Europa, sino del mundo. El más retrasado e indefenso a todos los niveles. Por increíble que parezca, la traición y el capitalismo hicieron lo suyo.

Todo comenzó con la puesta en marcha de las reformas de mercado y la sustitución del sistema social socialista por el capitalista. Todo empezó con Gorbachov. Tras la caída de la URSS, los antiguos ideólogos del comunismo comenzaron a construir el capitalismo salvaje en cada uno de sus países, cambiando sobre la marcha la hoz y el martillo por el dólar. Nosotros tuvimos a Kravchuk, los rusos a Yeltsin, los georgianos a Shevardnadze, etc.

Ocurre, que por aquel entonces, a principios de los 90, la gente todavía creía en sus gobernantes. Cada ciudadano del país sabía que los dirigentes del país, los diputados, el partido y los funcionarios, por definición debían trabajar por el bien del pueblo y del estado. Pero por desgracia la gente no tuvo en cuenta un detalle importante: los llamados demócratas y patriotas de crianza europeísta, tenían como único objetivo el lucro, hacerse con inmensa fortuna, a costa de los simples mortales.

Todas las reformas de mercado perseguían el mismo fin: apropiarse de la propiedad estatal, destruir las haciendas colectivas y en lo sucesivo implantar un régimen liberal que beneficiase a los grandes propietarios. Por desgracia todo esto que favorecería el éxito de una minoría y conduciría al empobrecimiento de la mayoría fue llevado a la práctica.

Todas las desgracias de nuestro país, son obra de los Kravchuk, Kuchma, Yushenko y de todos aquellos que estuvieron en el poder los últimos 20 años. Hay que entender, que nadie le preguntó al pueblo si quería optar por la vía capitalista. Todo se hizo a escondidas, bajo la apariencia de un supuesto amor por Ucrania y la nación, con la excusa de la democracia y el humanismo europeo.

Como resultado de la contrarrevolución capitalista, el pueblo de Ucrania perdió el poder y el control sobre todo lo que afecta al país. Hoy una minoría gobierna a la mayoría. 50 personas poseen la tercera parte del PIB del país. Los ricos cada vez son más ricos, y los pobres más pobres.

Se nos ha venido encima la crisis económico-financiera y los capitalistas pretenden sacarnos de ella a costa de la gente sencilla. El gobierno de Timoshenko ha endeudado a todo el pueblo. Los “naranjitos” continúan dedicándose a revender las empresas y a pedir créditos. Y además se enorgullece de su política.

Este “garante” (Yushenko. N de la T.) en sus intervenciones recalca continuamente, que se dirige solo a una de las nacionalidades de Ucrania. Le hace coro en este sentido la otra “politicastra”, armada de ideología pro-fascista para atraer al electorado.

Pero el caso es que con cada día que pasa, con estos “pseudo patriotas” en el poder, van quedando menos de aquellos a los que se dirigen. Esto también se puede aplicar a la gente que ellos catalogan como “nacionalidades ajenas”…En general, en Ucrania sufrimos y nos extinguimos todos por igual.

Por lamentable que sea, debemos constatar que la composición de la “nación” que han moldeado se podría resumir en las siguientes cifras:

Quedamos alrededor de 46 millones, de los cuales:

- Cerca de 10 millones viven bajo el umbral de la pobreza.

- Más de 3 millones están en paro.

- Cerca de millón y medio pasa hambre.

- Cerca de 10 millones de jubilados reciben la pensión mínima.

- Cerca de 190 mil ucranianos enferman cada año de cáncer. De cada 1500 enfermos, 900 mueren.

- Según cifras del Ministerio de Salud, hay 700 mil enfermos de tuberculosis.

- Hay 440 mil personas infectadas con el virus del VIH.

- En las cárceles hay 150 mil reclusos.

- Cerca de 900 mil personas son alcohólicos crónicos.

- Según la estadística del ministerio del Interior, a día de hoy oficialmente hay 500 mil drogodependientes.

- En Ucrania casi 200 mil niños viven en la calle.

- En Ucrania hay cerca de 1 millón de vagabundos.

- En Ucrania hay 19 millones de fumadores. El 66% de los hombres y el 20% de las mujeres.

Si sumamos a esto el creciente analfabetismo, la degradación moral de la juventud, el cuadro resultante es muy triste.

Hay que exigir responsabilidades a esos políticos de la derecha, liberales, que han aplicado y siguen aplicando las reformas capitalistas de mercado. Están en el gobierno. No hay diferencia entre ellos. Son los mismos capitalistas de distinto pelaje.

Teniendo en cuenta lo anteriormente expuesto, cada ciudadano se debe hoy preguntar para qué en su día dio su voto a los millonarios y si lo va a seguir haciendo. Y lo principal: esforzarse en encontrar una respuesta lógica.

Fuente: Ãàçåòà "Êîììóíèñò" » Óðîäîâëàñòèå » 20 ëåò îíè èìåþò…


----------



## King Mob (21 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania 20 años después
> By ERB
> Denis Necheporuk
> Komunist.com.uaTraducido del ruso para Rebelión por Josafat S. Comín
> ...












































^__^


----------



## Gliese (21 Nov 2009)

Les dejo el grafico de la gripe+SRAS en Ucrania actualizado







Y el de las semanas anteriores para comparar



Spoiler


----------



## willbeend (21 Nov 2009)

Como siga en las mismas proporciones, para febrero van a batir records.


----------



## Lladó (21 Nov 2009)

Pues sí, porque parece que por ahora sigue la misma progresión que en años anteriores pero siendo un pico con muchísimos más casos. Para febrero puede ser un espectáculo dantesco.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (22 Nov 2009)

La gripe A en fotos:Watching the H1N1 flu pandemic - The Big Picture - Boston.com






Una pareja de recién casados se besan con máscaras al salir del ayuntamiento tras su boda en el oeste de la ciudad ucraniana de Lvov el 31 de octubre de 2009. (Yuriy DYACHYSHYN / AFP / Getty Images







A worker dumps boiled eggs that have been used to produce H1N1 vaccine onto a truck at Sinovac Biotech Company in Beijing, China on Nov. 3, 2009. (AP Photo)







A young girl receives an H1N1 vaccination as she sits in her mother's car during a drive thru H1N1 vaccination clinic at Doctor's Medical Center November 5, 2009 in San Pablo, California. California public health officials say that shortages of the H1N1 vaccinations may make it impossible to vaccinate people at risk of contracting the H1N1 flu. County health agencies across California have received less than 45% of the vaccines ordered


----------



## Toctocquienes (22 Nov 2009)

Chernobil también fue un invento del caitalismo, ¿verdad?
Etc.

Me jode que a estas alturas quede gente que piense que somos tan tontos como para creer que el comunismo fue un éxito.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (22 Nov 2009)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Chernobil también fue un invento del caitalismo, ¿verdad?



En Chernóbil solo el software de la central era yanqui, lo demás era todo "comunista" 



Toctocquienes dijo:


> Me jode que a estas alturas quede gente que piense que somos tan tontos como para creer que el comunismo fue un éxito.



Sigues siendo tan tonto como para pensar que el capitalismo si lo fue.

Una cosa es ser pobres, como en las ex-repúblicas, y otra ser pobres con una deuda vitalicia como en Hispanistán.


----------



## jgl (22 Nov 2009)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Chernobil también fue un invento del caitalismo, ¿verdad?
> Etc.
> 
> Me jode que a estas alturas quede gente que piense que somos tan tontos como para creer que el comunismo fue un éxito.





Está meando fuera del tiesto y no se entera.

Ande, lease las 210 páginas del hilo y luego opine...


----------



## Heras (22 Nov 2009)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Chernobil también fue un invento del caitalismo, ¿verdad?
> Etc.
> 
> Me jode que a estas alturas quede gente que piense que somos tan tontos como para creer que el comunismo fue un éxito.



Ayer saliste de fiesta, no??? No te enteras de nada:ouch::no:.

¿Quien coño dice eso? 

El comunismo no fue un éxito, sin duda pero el capitalismo no es un éxito, la diferencia es que uno fue y otro es. 

No te metas esa mierda de ayer noche que te esta fastidiando la cabeza.:XX::XX:


----------



## Arjuna (22 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Pregunta: Si los pacientes no se curan ¿porqué constantemente se dan altas y se descuentan al número total de ingresados?



Es de suponer que hay dos grupos de afectados. Uno, mayoritario, que se cura y le dan el alta. Otro, minoritario y "nuevo", que persiste con fiebre. He pensado que lo que pretende indicar la frase es que transcurrido el tiempo normal de evolución de una gripe (unos 4 días con fiebre) el paciente sigue experimentando fiebre. Esto indica o bien que no se trata de una gripe o bien que ésta se ha sobreinfectado (se añade la infección por otro microorganismo, generalmente una bacteria). De cualquier forma el estado del "terreno", la salud básica del enfermo, debe estar deteriorado con más frecuencia en la población ukraniana que, por ejemplo, España, debido tanto a las condiciones económicas y de inadecuada nutrición, como a la posible afectación ambiental (contaminación, radioactividad...) que posiblemente también sea peor allí. Es una hipótesis.


----------



## Arjuna (22 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, de lo que si estoy seguro es que todo es un caos:
> 
> El presi dice que hay un super-virus en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Los pocos partidarios de las teorías de Antonie Bèchamp (perdón pero no se si escribo bien el nombre) estarán especulando con esto. Bèchamp sostenía que no existen diferentes microorganismos sino que era el medio el que determinaba la forma en que se desarrollaba la forma de vida microscópica. Evidentemente esto es una formulación extrema. Yo creo, sin embargo, que el medio ("el terreno" en términos naturistas) tiene mucho que decir en cuanto a cómo se comporta un microorganismo pero, sin duda, existen muchos microorganismos diferentes. Claude Bernard, el notable biólogo contemporáneo de Pasteur, escritor de un magnífico libro de medicina experimental (creo que, cronológicamente, el primero en su género) y gran detractor de las teorías del químico Pasteur, sostenía precisamente frente a Pasteur: "El terreno lo es todo, el microorganismo no es nada". Los médicos con criterio naturista y los naturistas en general comentamos que en la última carta intercambiada entre ambos, Pasteur reconoció a Bernard que tenía razón cuando el primero estaba viviendo sus últimos días. Pero no he conseguido averiguar si tal carta existió de verdad y mucho menos verla, aunque sea en foto. Mucho me gustaría eso. También se dice que en los familiares de Pasteur se impuso un silencio que fue importante para el postrero transcurrir de la medicina en el sentido que nos ha llegado a nuestros días, como podréis adivinar. Personalmente nunca he podido constatar nada de ello. La era antibiótica, que prometía la curación de todas las enfermedades, en consonancia con los iniciales éxitos de Pasteur (por ejemplo cuando salva la cabaña lanar del carbunco, lo que tiene una grandísima repercusión económica como comprenderéis), no ha visto cumplidas sus expectativas de salud (más bien todo lo contrario) aunque sí ha permitido la concentración de capital y poder en torno a esta forma de ver la salud-enfermedad y que se continúa en las teorías vacunales imperantes y en su sucesora: la genética. Si los que pensamos como yo tenemos una parte importante de razón, todo este "caos", es decir, toda la sanidad sostenida en el antedicho paradigma pausteriano puede desembocar en algo inviable, con costos crecientes, dado que las posibilidades de investigación y desarrollo crecen exponencialmente con el terreno de la genómica. Aunque no se nada de economía me pregunto si un remedio tan caro y complejo podría ser aplicable a la población general o se restringiría a ciertos sectores de las poblaciones más desarrolladas de forma aún más extrema que con la actual medicina. ¡Hombre, tal vez para algunos, este podría ser un móbil para eliminar 4.000.000 de estómagos inútiles!. ¡En fin, elucubraciones!.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Nov 2009)

Relato de primera mano de las condiciones de vida en la Antigua URSS, (y eso que el tal Lapierre es un autentico capullo).


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (22 Nov 2009)

Márquez no tiene la Gripe A

El defensa del Barça *se ha sometido a diversas pruebas médicas* que confirman que el jugador no padece la misma enfermedad que sus compañeros Abidal y Touré
*Después de las pruevas médicas* a las que se ha sometido el defensa azulgrana Rafa Márquez, *se ha descartado que el jugador sufra Gripe A*.

*El mejicano presentaba los mismos síntomas que sus compañeros que sí que padecen la enfermedad, Touré Yaya y Abidal, y todo parecía indicar que él sería el tercero en caer.*

La disponibilidad de Márquez para el partido del martes está en duda dependiendo de su evolución en los próximos días, igual que sucede con Ibrahimovic y Messi.


----------



## Lladó (22 Nov 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> Es de suponer que hay dos grupos de afectados. Uno, mayoritario, que se cura y le dan el alta. Otro, minoritario y "nuevo", que persiste con fiebre. He pensado que lo que pretende indicar la frase es que transcurrido el tiempo normal de evolución de una gripe (unos 4 días con fiebre) el paciente sigue experimentando fiebre. Esto indica o bien que no se trata de una gripe o bien que ésta se ha sobreinfectado (se añade la infección por otro microorganismo, generalmente una bacteria). De cualquier forma el estado del "terreno", la salud básica del enfermo, debe estar deteriorado con más frecuencia en la población ukraniana que, por ejemplo, España, debido tanto a las condiciones económicas y de inadecuada nutrición, como a la posible afectación ambiental (contaminación, radioactividad...) que posiblemente también sea peor allí. Es una hipótesis.



Por lo que me pareció entender en el artícuki, la frase no quería decir que en Ucrania la persona siguen con los síntomas de la gripe A, sino que después de haberla pasado, muchos pacientes desarrollan problemas respiratorios crónicos y que habrá que seguir su evolución.


----------



## Arjuna (22 Nov 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Por lo que me pareció entender en el artícuki, la frase no quería decir que en Ucrania la persona siguen con los síntomas de la gripe A, sino que después de haberla pasado, muchos pacientes desarrollan problemas respiratorios crónicos y que habrá que seguir su evolución.




Seguramente esa es la interpretación correcta. Acaba la gripe pero continúa evolucionando otra infección. Correspondería a la sobreinfección a la que me refería.


----------



## Arjuna (22 Nov 2009)

Los intereses de las multinacionales...


Richard J Roberts. químico y premio Nobel de Medicina: "El fármaco que cura del todo no es rentable"


es.globedia.com/richard-roberts-quimico-premio-nobel-medicina-8216-farmaco-cura-rentable-8217

"Al capital sólo le interesa multiplicarse. Casi todos los políticos - y sé de lo que hablo- dependen descaradamente de esas multinacionales farmacéuticas que financian sus campañas. Lo demás son palabras… "

"La investigación en la salud humana no puede depender tan sólo de su rentabilidad económica. Lo que es bueno para los dividendos de las empresas no siempre es bueno para las personas."

"Si sólo piensas en los beneficios, dejas de preocuparte por servir a los seres humanos"

"He comprobado como en algunos casos los investigadores dependientes de fondos privados hubieran descubierto medicinas muy eficaces que hubieran acabado por completo con una enfermedad… "

"Porque las farmacéuticas a menudo no están tan interesadas en curarle a usted como en sacarle dinero, así que esa investigación, de repente, es desviada hacia el descubrimiento de medicinas que no curan del todo, sino que cronifican la enfermedad y le hacen experimentar una mejoría que desaparece cuando deja de tomar el medicamento."

"es habitual que las farmacéuticas estén interesadas en líneas de investigación no para curar sino sólo para cronificar dolencias con medicamentos cronificadores mucho más rentables que los que curan del todo y de una vez para siempre. Y no tiene más que seguir el análisis financiero de la industria farmacológica y comprobará lo que digo."


Richard J. Roberts nació en Derby, Inglaterra, en 1943. Estudió inicialmente Química, posteriormente se traslada a Estados Unidos, donde desarrolla actividad docente en Harvard y en el Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory de Nueva York. Desde 1992 dirige los trabajos de investigación del Biolabs Institute, de Beverly, (Massachusetts).

Obtuvo el Premio Nobel de Fisiología o Medicina en 1993, compartido con Phillip A. Sharp, por su trabajo sobre los intrones, fragmentos de ADN que no tiene nada que ver con la información genética. Pudieron describir que la información depositada en un gen no estaba dispuesta de forma continua, sino que se encontraba fraccionada.

Los primeros experimentos los realizaron sobre material genético de virus, particularmente de adenovirus.

Ambos llegaron a la conclusión de que el ARN ha tenido que preceder en la evolución al ADN.


----------



## Arjuna (22 Nov 2009)

Mens Sana dijo:


> Hola,encantado de saludaros ,un abrazo para todos y cada uno de vosotros por compartir y exponer vuestras opiniones,ideas e inquietudes con el fin de promover un futuro mejor para con todos los demas.Necesitaba que me dierais vuestra opinion sobre la plata coloidal.Estoy pensando en pedir este kit para elaborarla y curarme en salud...(nunca mejor dicho), "platacoloidal.blogspot.es" ,que opinais?? Gracias de antemano y tambien por mantenernos informados.Mis mas sinceros animos para que sigais asi




Yo te aconsejaría usar productos ya preparados. Yo suelo indicar "Placol" (Laboratorio D`Herbós) de venta en tiendas dietéticas. La dosis suele ser 40 gotas cada 12 h.


----------



## Nar-- (22 Nov 2009)

No se nada del tema plata coloidal, pero alguien puso este video o parecido en el otro hilo de la gripe y quitan las ganas...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

pero ya digo no se nada del tema.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nEs8w1BXIHQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Toctocquienes (22 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> En Chernóbil solo el software de la central era yanqui, lo demás era todo "comunista"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo he dicho que el comunismo es una mierda, no que el capitalismo no lo sea.
Yo soy tonto pero tú no sabes leer.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (22 Nov 2009)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Yo he dicho que el comunismo es una mierda, no que el capitalismo no lo sea.



Lo que callas hace mas ruido que lo que hablas... y para rematar: el que se excusa se acusa.

No juegues al escondite conmigo si te duele perder....



Nar-- dijo:


> No se nada del tema plata coloidal, pero alguien puso este video o parecido en el otro hilo de la gripe y quitan las ganas..



Cualquier remedio para la gripe que se base en matar gérmenes es un fiasco, desde el Tamiflú hasta la plata. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/otras-burbujas/134594-la-gripe-por-que-da.html


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo que callas hace mas ruido que lo que hablas... y para rematar: el que se excusa se acusa.
> 
> No juegues al escondite conmigo si te duele perder....
> 
> ...



En muchas cosas debo darte la razón porque la tienes, pero en eso te equivocas y me lo afirma mi propia experiencia, no lo que digan unos u otros. Ya he comprobado en casi media docena de veces en mi mismo, que al aparecerme los síntomas gripales, el hacer gárgaras y aspiraciones nasales con coloide de plata los elimina en 24/36 horas. No tienes porqué creerme, lo pruebas y lo ves, es bien fácil. 

No defiendo el tamiflú, para mi es basura química. Lo recalco para evitar malentendidos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Ya he comprobado en casi media docena de veces en mi mismo, que al aparecerme los síntomas gripales, el hacer gárgaras y aspiraciones nasales con coloide de plata los elimina en 24/36 horas. No tienes porqué creerme, lo pruebas y lo ves, es bien fácil.



Lo gracioso es que sn gárgaras de plata se quitan en 24/36 horas también. Cualquier cosa que hagas en ese tiempo: rezar, ver películas de Torbe, scar mocos de la narz... es susceptible de ser considerado como una "cura" y de ser recomendado a otros.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

Nar-- dijo:


> No se nada del tema plata coloidal, pero alguien puso este video o parecido en el otro hilo de la gripe y quitan las ganas...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6eSJCBMPIA8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



Ese tío mezclaba sal con el agua para acelerar el proceso, además de que se bañaba en ella y que se dio unas buenas dosis de rayos UV para "disimular" su problema cutáneo. Y no ha quedado claro que tipo de plata usó, porqué si no era plata pura (fina 0.999) y usó las cucharas fundidas de su abuela de plata sterling, no tiene nada raro que se ponga de ese color. Ese vídeo es propaganda farmacéutica, el metemiedos de turno, que hay mucha pasta en juego: Billones cada año.

Lee ésto: *LA PLATA COLOIDAL ANIQUILA MÁS DE 650 ESPECIES DE MICROBIOS PATÓGENOS
EN MINUTOS (Discovery Salud)*


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> No defiendo el tamiflú, para mi es basura química. Lo recalco para evitar malentendidos.



El único malentendido es creer que la gripe la provoca un germen. 

Si el Tamiflú falla porque no hay virus que matar, entonces la plata... bueno.. razónalo tú mismo.



Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Y no ha quedado claro que tipo de plata usó, porqué si no era plata pura (fina 0.999) y usó las cucharas fundidas de su abuela de plata sterling, no tiene nada raro que se ponga de ese color.



Aqui vuelves a fallar. Es la plata - símbolo Ag - la causante del selenismo, no es ningún otro elemento que vaya mezclado con Ag en una aleación.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que sn gárgaras de plata se quitan en 24/36 horas también. Cualquier cosa que hagas en ese tiempo: rezar, ver películas de Torbe, scar mocos de la narz... es susceptible de ser considerado como una "cura" y de ser recomendado a otros.



Prueba tú mismo y luego me lo cuentas. No desestimes algo que no has comprobado, eso se parece más a la religión que a la ciencia: dogma.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Prueba tú mismo y luego me lo cuentas. No desestimes algo que no has comprobado, eso se parece más a la religión que a la ciencia: dogma.



El dogma es que la gripe es causada por gérmenes. No es así, por tanto ningún "germicida" la va a curar.

Si efectivamente la plata cura la gripe será por otra cosa, pero no por sus cualidades germidicas. Yo no lo voy a probar, tengo otros mátodos mucho mas rápidos y efectivos y que no introducen sustancias inorgánicas en el cuerpo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El único malentendido es creer que la gripe la provoca un germen.
> 
> Si el Tamiflú falla porque no hay virus que matar, entonces la plata... bueno.. razónalo tú mismo.
> 
> ...



Respecto de los gérmenes, yo saber no sé si la gripe la produce o no un gérmen, sólo sé lo que veo y veo los efectos de un procedimiento ¿el porqué funciona? esa es otra historia.

*Cloruro de plata *es lo que principalmente provoca la argiria, también la plata, pero NUNCA en forma de coloide. La plata sterling lleva cobre, y el cobre puede provocar coloraciones desde el azul al verde.












En tanto aporqué falla el tamiflú, ni entro ni salgo, sólo sé que de donde procede no me inspira ninguna confianza y que ha sido objeto de más quejas que las políticas de Zapatero.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *Cloruro de plata *es lo que principalmente provoca la argiria, también la plata, pero NUNCA en forma de coloide. La plata sterling lleva cobre, y el cobre puede provocar coloraciones desde el azul al verde.



Se te agradece la variedad de colores que nos ofreces, muy generoso por tu parte pero no, gracias, prefiero los métodos de Manuel Lezaeta Acharán.

P.S: las sales que indicas, a pesar de tener colores tan vivos no producen coloración en la piel por ingestión. La plata sí.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Se te agradece la variedad de colores que nos ofreces, muy generoso por tu parte pero no, gracias, prefiero los métodos de Manuel Lezaeta Acharán.
> 
> P.S: las sales que indicas, a pesar de tener colores tan vivos no producen coloración en la piel por ingestión. La plata sí.



Pues podrías poner aquí esos remedios (por favor) para que nos podamos beneficiar de ellos, mejor dos (o más) remedios que uno.

El coloide de plata no produce ninguna coloración.

Buenas noches, yo me retiro ya por hoy.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Se te agradece la variedad de colores que nos ofreces, muy generoso por tu parte pero no, gracias, prefiero los métodos de Manuel Lezaeta Acharán.
> 
> P.S: las sales que indicas, a pesar de tener colores tan vivos no producen coloración en la piel por ingestión. La plata sí.




Manuel Lezaeta Acharán

" * 1. Respirar aire puro.
* 2. Comer exclusivamente productos naturales.
* 3. Ser sobrios constantemente.
* 4. Beber únicamente agua natural.
* 5. Tener suma limpieza en todo.
* 6. Dominar las pasiones, procurando la mayor castidad.
* 7. No estar jamás ociosos.
* 8. Descansar y dormir sólo lo necesario.
* 9. Vestir sencillamente y con holgura, y
* 10. Cultivar todas las virtudes, procurando siempre estar alegres.
"

El Punto 6 es el qeu mas domina Putin


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Manuel Lezaeta Acharán
> 
> " * 1. Respirar aire puro.
> * 2. Comer exclusivamente productos naturales.
> ...



Que bien me conoces, por ahi es por donde siempre enfermo yo


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

Buenos días. Son muy buenos consejos esos los de Dº Manuel, pero difíciles de alcanzar en su totalidad en ésta vida moderna.

En tanto a le génesis de las enfermedades "infecciosas" planteo ésto: 

1º la enfermedad inicia cuando se pierde el equilibrio electroquímico del organismo, porque los gérmenes ya están en él antes, al igual que la fauna cadavérica.

2º en ese momento se liberan los gérmenes que hasta ese instante estaban bloqueados eléctricamente y comienzan a expandirse.

3º Por ello, recuperar el equilibrio electroquímico en el organismo termina con la enfermedad.

4º Por ello funcionan la plata coloidal o los germicidas, porque los gérmenes, pese a no ser la causa, sí toman parte.

Si estoy en lo cierto, con electricidad se pueden curar diferentes enfermedades... y ahora que recuerdo, el Dr (en física) Bob Beck usa aparatos que lo apoyarían:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e6pIqCQKZV8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e6pIqCQKZV8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## willbeend (23 Nov 2009)

Yo quiero probar la plata esa, auqne sea por simple curiosidad, luego os cuento como me sienta.

Lo del papa pitufo, me parece mas bien por un mal uso que por un efecto "secundario".

Respecto a la receta del Manuel Lezaeta Acharán, hombre, dificil de seguir sus consejos aunque no dudo en absoluto de su eficiencia.

Me recuerda a un tio mio, que se fue la medico porque el hombre estaba ya muy jodido y el medico le dijo lo siguiente:

_"Debe de dejar usted el azucar, el alcohol, el tabaco y no abusar de la actividad sexual."_

A eso el tio le preguntó:

- Y siguiendo estos consejos vivire mas tiempo doctor?

I le dijo el médico:

- Hombre, mas tiempo no se si vivira usted... pero se le va a hacer de largoo....


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Buenos días. Son muy buenos consejos esos los de Dº Manuel, pero difíciles de alcanzar en su totalidad en ésta vida moderna.



No me refería los consejillos cuando mencioné a Lezaeta sino a las técnicas de curación,

en especial al equilibrado de las temperaturas interna y externa mediante fajados, arcillas, baños de Just etc... eso y un vientre limpio son lo principal.

Hasta los mismos egipcios sabían ya que todas las enfermedades eran causadas por un exceso de comida...

_"La cuarta parte de lo que comes te mantiene vivo.
Las otras tres cuartas partes mantienen vivo a tu médico."

(Jeroglífico encontrado en una tumba del antigo Egipto.)_​


willbeend dijo:


> - Y siguiendo estos consejos vivire mas tiempo doctor?
> 
> I le dijo el médico:
> 
> - Hombre, mas tiempo no se si vivira usted... pero se le va a hacer de largoo....



A nadie se le escapa que el tremendo éxito de la medicina recetapastillas, que todo lo parchea pero casi nada cura, radica en que el único esfuerzo exigido al paciente es el acto reflejo de tragar. 

El segundo factor del gran éxito comercial del recetapastillismo consiste en *eximir al paciente de toda culpa sobre su enfermedad*, trasladándola automáticamente hacia un "virus" u otro organismo invisible que "a todo el mundo" puede atacar...


----------



## Heras (23 Nov 2009)

Buenos días a tod@s.

DEjo enlace de El Pais, a ponerse el gorro de papel plata chicos que estamos todos locos...:baba:

Forcades, entre ciencia y espíritu · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Nov 2009)

La de pasta que se está invirtiendo en difamar a "la monja", menudo miedo le tienen....


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Heras (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La de pasta que se está invirtiendo en difamar a "la monja", menudo miedo le tienen....



No hay semana que no se hable de ella... con tanto interés en desprestigiarla están consiguiendo el efecto contrario.:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Heras (23 Nov 2009)

No me entero de nada... :ahora ya se termino la gripe, hemos llegado al pico maximo hace 5 dias...::

El día que la gripe A se disparó · ELPAÍS.com

¿a que se debe esta noticia? necesito teorías...:


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## eleztrico (23 Nov 2009)

Los políticos saben de todo. Pueden decir a los médicos que se callen y ellos opinar de la gripe porcina sin problemas que sus estudios de Bachillerato o derecho les capacitan por encima de cualquier doctor medio.

Puede ser el hecho de haber vivido en Israel de nuestra ministra de sanidad lo que le otorgue la cualidad de elegida. Eso sí, ella no se pone la vacuna.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2009)

Operación pandemia aplazada/anulada... Desde que salió el video de la monja el escepticismo hacia la medicina de la OMS ha ido aumentando de forma BRUTAL. Yo me acuerdo que los lectores de " El Mundo" hace varios meses querian crucificar a ZP porque "solo" habia adquirido 30 millones de vacunas. En el Pais y en Publico daban una de cal y otra de arena. El pais normalmente daba arena, sin embargo en Publico decian que " en el mundo mueren X millones de persoans por diarrea o por X cosas..." para justificaar su progresismo.

Sin embargo, cuando el video de la monja se hizo famoso, el Pais y el Mundo han ido a muerte en contra de ella, no me extrañaria nada ( ya que tiene muchos enemigos) que acabaran sacando sus trapos más sucios (pero sucios sucios...) o que tuviera algun tipo de accidente.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2009)

Siguiendo con los lectores de el mundo, actualmente el 95% son partidarios de no vacunarse


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Puede ser el hecho de haber vivido en Israel de nuestra ministra de sanidad lo que le otorgue la cualidad de elegida. Eso sí, ella no se pone la vacuna.



La gente ni se plantea la anormalidad étnica y estadística de que el gobierno Español sea judío en su mayoría.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2009)

Por cierto mirad que escriben en el pais muy bueno """BienInformado - 23-11-2009 - 14:22:25h

Un amigo Farmaceutico de Gibraltar, estuvo la semana pasada en una reunion con un representante de la Farmaceutica Glaxo-SmithKline que se celebro en su famacia en referencia a la vacuna de la gripe H1N1, y despues de escuchar todas las ventajas y bondades de la vacuna, mi amigo le pregunto si se habia vacunado el mismo de la gripe, y a lo cual el representante de Glaxo-SmithKline le contesto que no, que el no estaba en ningun grupo de riesgo y que en su pais la incidencia de gripe a es minima,entonces mi amigo le dijo que ahora no estaba en su pais y que ahora estaba en una zona donde si hay mucha incidencia de gripe h1n1, mi amigo se levanto puesto que estaban reunidos todos los propietarios de farmacias en su local, y cogio una dosis de la vacuna de Glaxo-SmithKline y le dijo , levantese usted la manga que le voy a inmunizar puesto que aqui corre riesgo de ser infectado, a lo cual el representante de Glaxo-SmithKline se puso palido y empezo a negarse a recibilrla alegando que no estaba en grupo de riesgo, y mi amigo le dijo que no se preocupase que era para no contagiar a otros que si estuvisesen en grupos de riesgo, a lo cual empezo a decirles a otros compañeros que lo agarraran para ponersela (en plan broma) y el representante se puso muy muy nervioso y se levanto rapidamente del asiento negandose a ponerse la vacuna,mi amigo ha denegado el pedido adicional que se esperaba despues de la reunion para la compra de vacunas de la gripe H1N1 por razones eticas y morales , espero que os sea de interes como lo fue para mi,ya que aqui hay gato encerrado y esta en juego nuestra salud/vida y la de nuestra familia """


----------



## VADIT (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La gente ni se plantea la anormalidad étnica y estadística de que el gobierno Español sea judío en su mayoría.



No solo el gobierno, la corona tambien.


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## eleztrico (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La gente ni se plantea la anormalidad étnica y estadística de que el gobierno Español sea judío en su mayoría.





Pero ellos no lo han admitido, que yo sepa. Lo único que está claro es que cristianos no son y parece que ateos tampoco.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> Pero ellos no lo han admitido, que yo sepa. Lo único que está claro es que cristianos no son y parece que ateos tampoco.



Jooder, yo del unico que tenia noticias era del inclito Mugica Herzog, que por cierto aparecia en cierto organigrama del 23F como "Conexion CIA".


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2009)

más bien masones.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Nov 2009)

El que colgo los videos del menda que se volvio azul fui yo. A lo mejor lo que dice Oraculo es verdad, que si no utilizas plata doble cero es cuando de pones cianotico perdido...no se, pero no pienso probar posiaca.
He aqui el siguiente crecepelo, tambien de mano de otro U.S. boy

Procedimiento sugerido para el uso de MMS como remedio o prevención de la Gripe


----------



## jgl (23 Nov 2009)

Como ya me temía hace unos posts estos de la OMS han puesto el turbo al imperio de las vacunas. Como si antes no se murieran de fiebre amarilla en Africa, que urgencia les ha entrado, claro que como la ONU dice en sus previsiones que la población africana habrá pasado de algo más de 700 y pico mill. en 2000 a 2.300 mill. en 2100 pues algo habrá que hacer para que se cumplan los planes.


ELPAIS.com 

*OMS va a vacunar a 12 millones de personas contra la fiebre amarilla en una semana
160 millones de personas están en peligro de contraer la enfermedad en África y Suramérica * 

E. DE B. - Madrid - 17/11/2009 

Contra el virus, vacuna. Las autoridades de Benin, Sierra Leona y Libera van a emprender, con el patrocinio de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) y la *Alianza Global para las Vacunas y la Inmunización (GAVI) una *masiva campaña de vacunación para inmunizar a 12 millones de personas contra el virus que causa la fiebre amarilla y que es transmitido por un mosquito. Esta enfermedad, endémica de las zonas ecuatoriales de África y Suramérica, amenaza a unos 160 millones de personas. Cursa en forma de brotes, y mata al 7% de los infectados.


La iniciativa, una de las mayores en salud pública, también se aprovechará para realizar otras intervenciones sanitarias, como vacunar contra el sarampión en Sierra Leona y para repartir tabletas antiparasitarias y suplementos de vitamina A entre la población.

Los tres países elegidos están entre los 13 más afectados por la enfermedad. Otros países donde ha habido desde 2007 campañas masivas de vacunación son Burkina Faso, Camerún, Mali, Senegal y Togo, donde en dos años se han inmunizado 29 millones de personas. Los programas han sido posibles gracias a una aportación de 103 millones de dólares (69 millones de euros al cambio de hoy) por parte de GAVI.

"Una elevada proporción de vacunaciones evitará futuros brotes", ha dicho William Perea, coordinador de la unidad de Intervención Rápida y Preparación Epidémica de la OMS. "Una sola dosis ofrece protección completa", explicó. *Perea expresó su esperanza de que todos los países en peligro lleven a cabo campañas masivas de vacunación en 2015.*

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/soci.../semana/elpepusocsal/20091117elpepusoc_14/Tes


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Nov 2009)

El linkoriginal del Dioxido de Cloro (ClO2)

MMS is a Deterrent against New Flu Varieties


----------



## Heras (23 Nov 2009)

El Pais tiene un día de Gripes... estos tíos hoy quieren cansar al personal con la gripe, pero ahora toca la del pollo.

La gripe aviar se afianza en Egipto · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## jgl (23 Nov 2009)

Heras dijo:


> El Pais tiene un día de Gripes... estos tíos hoy quieren cansar al personal con la gripe, pero ahora toca la del pollo.
> 
> La gripe aviar se afianza en Egipto · ELPAÍS.com





Es que el otro día se levantó la veda para hablar de las gripes, en Egipto llevan desde antes del verano con la aviar, pero aquí no tocaba decirlo.


----------



## jgl (23 Nov 2009)

Por todos los datos y documentos a los que he tenido acceso últimamente mucho me temo que el año que viene nos va a tocar vacunarnos de la gripe porcina y de la aviar, la aviar está ya en últimas fases de experimentación humana.

La próxima "pandemia" será la de mutación entre porcina y aviar.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## jgl (23 Nov 2009)

Ojo que esta noticia se nos pasó por alto y será importante en el futuro (por lo de la aviar)

ELPAIS.com 

*La OMS replanteará la escala de alertas sanitarias*

La experiencia de la nueva gripe obliga a incluir el factor de la gravedad en el sistema de notificaciones 
EMILIO DE BENITO - Madrid - *26/10/2009 *

Medio año después de detectado el nuevo virus H1N1 que causa la nueva gripe, y cuatro meses después de que se declarara la pandemia, la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) ha admitido que el sistema de notificación de alertas que tiene en vigor no es el más adecuado, y que lo replanteará. Así lo ha dicho la asesora de la oficina de la OMS en Europa Cristiana Salvi durante el V Congreso Nacional de Periodismo Sanitario. Salvi admitió que el actual sistema, que sólo mide la facilidad de propagación pero no incluye el factor de la gravedad de una enfermedad, no era el más adecuado, pero defendió el uso que se hizo porque no querían "cambiar las reglas de juego a mitad de partido".

El sistema de la OMS (una escala que va del 1 al 6 dependiendo de la facilidad de transmisión de una enfermedad y de su expansión geográfica) se puso en marcha para situaciones graves, como la gripe aviar (causada por un virus H5N1 y con una mortalidad del 60%). Ya en mayo, cuando se vio que el virus de la nueva gripe se propagaba con facilidad, hubo intentos de algunos países (encabezados por Reino Unido y España, los más afectados de Europa) para que no se declarara la pandemia, aunque ya entonces se cumplían os requisitos establecidos por la OMS: fácil transmisión de persona a persona en al menos dos regiones geográficas (en este caso, América del Norte y Europa Occidental). Pero la organización se vio atrapada por su propia reglamentación, y a pesar de que ya se sabía que la enfermedad era leve y que llevaba tres meses circulando sin causar una elevada mortalidad, el 11 de junio tuvo que declarar la pandemia, aún a riesgo de generar una alarma exagerada ante una gripe que está siendo, de momento, más leve incluso que la de cada invierno.

Varios expertos señalan que la organización -y su directora, la china Margaret Chan- no querían que se repitiera la situación que hubo en 2003 con la denominada neumonía asiática o SARS, cuando se acusó al Gobierno chino y a las autoridades sanitarias mundiales de ocultar la situación. Chan era entonces ministra de sanidad china, y tanto ella como la OMS aprendieron que tratar de quitar importancia a una enfermedad era peor que dar toda la información y dejar que fuera la opinión pública la que decidiera acerca de su gravedad. La gripe aviar posterior confirmó esta política, con la diferencia de que se trata de una enfermedad muy grave, aunque no haya llegado al grado de pandemia ya que la transmisión entre personas es muy difícil.

Tanto Salvi como el asesor para la OMS José María Marín Moreno, ex director general de Salud Pública y actualmente profesor en la Universidad de Valencia, admitieron que al actual sistema le falta un indicador sobre la gravedad de las enfermedades.

El anuncio de Salvi fue hecho durante el congreso de periodismo sanitario, organizado por la Asociación Nacional de Informadores de la Salud (ANIS). En él se debatió mucho sobre el papel de los medios de comunicación en la pandemia, y su responsabilidad a la hora de crear una alarma que, actualmente, muchos de los expertos -entre los asistentes, aparte de Martín Moreno, estaban el divulgador científico Manuel Toharia, el médico Jesús Lozano, el director de Abc, Ángel Expósito o el asesor de la embajada de México Bernardo Graue-. También varios periodistas de medios escritos y audiovisuales. Aunque hubo un gran nivel de autocrítica, fue la presidenta de la Federación de Asociaciones de Periodistas de España (FAPE), Magis Iglesias, la que resumió el sentir de los profesionales: "Hacer la quiniela el lunes es muy fácil; lo difícil es acertarla el viernes", dijo como ejemplo de lo complicado que puede ser acertar con el nivel y cantidad de información cuando se está en medio de la alerta, y de lo fácil que, a posteriori, puede ser criticar lo hecho.


----------



## jgl (23 Nov 2009)

A propósito de la CENSURA en los medios y relacionado con el Timerosal y el autismo:

*Miedo de que todos se te echen encima al tratarse de las vacunas*

Publicado por Miguel Jara el 23 de Noviembre de 2009

*“Verdaderamente sientes miedo de que todos se te echen encima al tratarse de un mito como son las vacunas. Pero un hijo es muy importante y te da fuerzas para enfrentarte a todos y hacer valer nuestros derechos. Las vidas arruinadas de ellos y de toda la familia te rebelan y ante todo buscas justicia”*, quien así se expresa es Ana Medina, fundadora de la Asociación Vencer el Autismo y Trastornos del Desarrollo (AVA) y madre del joven Víctor Bermejo Medina, autista tras ser vacunado con preparados que contenían Timerosal.



*Este párrafo, y los que les escribo a continuación, forma parte de las declaraciones que yo había incluido en un reportaje que uno de los grandes medios de comunicación de este país había aceptado para publicar durante la semana pasada en que comenzaba la campaña de vacunación contra la gripe A. Al final, con excusas peregrinas y el reconocimiento de que “no quería estropearle la campaña de vacunación al Ministerio de Sanidad” no se ha publicado… *por esa vía, claro, porque por esta es precisamente lo que estoy haciendo estos días (además se ha enviado un resumen a unos 1.000 periodistas).

El caso de Víctor Bermejo no es único. La Audiencia Nacional ha admitido a trámite una reclamación de responsabilidad patrimonial al Ministerio de Sanidad y los laboratorios GlaxoSmithKline, Sanofi Pasteur MSD, Wyeth, Lederle y Berna Biotech España, fabricantes de vacunas con timerosal por los posibles daños causados. Como tantos niños ese septiembre de 1987, Víctor fue vacunado en las fechas correspondientes de difteria, tétanos, tosferina, polio, sarampión, paperas y rubéola, dentro de los dos primeros años de vida. Ya con las primeras dosis, según los informes médicos firmados por Xavier Uriarte y Joan Mora, presentó ausencia, tristeza y espasmo intestinal. Este fenómeno se repitió siempre después de cada una de las sucesivas vacunaciones que recibió.

“El tiempo transcurrido de doce días entre la primera vacunación y la ausencia que manifestó hace pensar, según los algoritmos de Karch-Lassagna, en una relación causa-efecto definida. Esto quiere decir que hay que considerar las vacunas recibidas dentro de las posibles causas del autismo”, concluye la valoración etiológica de este muchacho.

A los tres meses de su nacimiento le pusieron el primero de los preparados cuyo conservante contenía mercurio. Esto provocó una primera reacción adversa a la semana de habérsela puesto. Fueron trastornos intestinales y espasmos que acompañaron a Víctor a partir de entonces. Hasta aproximadamente el año y medio de vida, el niño se había desarrollado casi con total normalidad, si exceptuamos el incidente mencionado. Había recibido todas las vacunas recomendadas hasta esa edad. Justo a los 18 meses, fue cuando empezó a deteriorarse su salud y a los dos años Víctor no reaccionaba cuando sus padres le llamaban. Además, se había vuelto hiperactivo. Su desarrollo se había quedado parado.

“No sabíamos que las vacunas que le inyectaron contuvieran mercurio y menos aún que estas pudieran ser la causa de sus padecimientos. No volvimos a vacunarle, siguiendo lo recomendado por el médico que visitamos. Alrededor de los tres años empezaron los diagnósticos y al cabo de varios meses los médicos concluyeron: Autismo infantil”, narra la madre del muchacho.



La mirada cristalina, nítida de Víctor no seguía los objetos. Su cerebro estaba en otros mundos que no compartía con quienes le rodeaban. Sobre los ocho años el chico comenzó a volverse extremadamente agresivo y destructivo y eso provocó la reacción que le llevó a estar ingresado en la unidad de psiquiatría infantil del Hospital de San Juan de Dios de Barcelona. Allí sentiría la presión de su propia patología y la de la camisa de fuerza que le impedía responder a sus impulsos. Con sólo diez años de vida, Víctor se encontraba en un estado deplorable. No hablaba y era muy difícil la convivencia con él. Lo peor, como recuerdan sus padres, fueron sus épocas de agresividad y autolesiones. Era capaz de arrancarse el cabello, morderse las manos hasta sangrar, cortarse con cristales que rompía y también atacaba a sus progenitores.

Se le hicieron los análisis de metales que suelen realizarse a las personas que se sospecha que tienen una intoxicación crónica por metales pesados. Los firmó el laboratorio Great plains y en ellos la línea horizontal del baremo correspondiente a los niveles de mercurio en la orina avanza de izquierda a derecha de la página hasta toparse con el borde en una leyenda: “Muy elevado”.

“Probamos en otros laboratorios distintos –narra Ana- y se repetía una y otra vez el mismo resultado. Por suerte, *los tratamientos biológicos le habían estabilizado bastante y la agresividad había desaparecido casi del todo. Le hicimos quelaciones, tratamientos para las candidiasis y Víctor seguía mejorando. Empezó a comprender y a hablar más, aprendió a leer un poco y también a escribir. Desde hace diez años no hemos parado de avanzar aunque lentamente ya que la afección de mi hijo era notable cuando comprendimos el mal que padecía. Cuando tomamos las riendas de la salud de mi hijo todo empezó a cambiar a mejor”.*


http://www.migueljara.com/


----------



## lost_77 (23 Nov 2009)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El linkoriginal del Dioxido de Cloro (ClO2)
> 
> MMS is a Deterrent against New Flu Varieties



esto es lo que llaman darle hasta a la lejía?:8:


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## eleztrico (23 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jooder, yo del unico que tenia noticias era del inclito Mugica Herzog, que por cierto aparecia en cierto organigrama del 23F como "Conexion CIA".



Nuestra sumisión al regimen CIA la tenemos más clara que la confesión religiosa de nuestros lideresos y lideresas. Aquí hace años que no se pone en duda nada que venga de EEUU.

Sin ir más lejos nos invade su Jana Montana y los ¿cantantes? J&B son el sumum artístico y modo de vida estilo "adolescente subnormal/superficial" como si fuera maravilloso y/o aquí no hubiese jovenos/jovenas capaces de entonar 2 notas. Menos mal que nos ayudan los usanos sino tendríamos que recuperar a Joselito para la canción y educación de nuestros infantes.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YgC8wIVOZlw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YgC8wIVOZlw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Con el peligro de que ahora parece Curro Jimenez. Imaginate que nos podría salir una generación de trabuqueros y trabuqueras.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ISE9fcxGgk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ISE9fcxGgk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Heras (23 Nov 2009)

Para rematar el lunes con noticias de la gripe , toca el mundo:

La muertes por H1N1 se están duplicando cada dos semanas en Europa | elmundo.es salud
:ouch:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Pues no lo sé, pero se me ocurre que quizá están viendo que las vacunas se las están poniendo cuatro gatos y quieran justificar la cagada diciendo que la gripe está pasando.
> 
> También podría ser una noticia más para mantener viva la llama del espiritu olímpico por las vacunas. De esta forma da igual lo que se diga pero el caso es sacar todos los días noticias sobre la gripe A para que el tema esté ahi.
> 
> ...



Si la perspectiva de Putin (sobre la transmisión y verdadera naturaleza de la gripe) es correcta, al vacunarse tan poca gente no va a haber una pandemia. Ya no podrá repetirse el *fenómeno de la gripe del 18*.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La gente ni se plantea la anormalidad étnica y estadística de que el gobierno Español sea judío en su mayoría.



Estaría muy bien disponer de una lista si no completa, extensa, con los nombres de los políticos, banqueros, actores, periodistas y demás personas relevantes de nuestra sociedad que son judíos. Imagino que alguien se habrá molestado de hacer ese trabajo al menos parcialmente, pero ni idea de donde puede estar ¿tú sabes algo? 

Conste que yo no soy antisemita, sí anti-sionista, pero porque esa gente nos desprecia cómo a animales. Además, en el caso de Israel, la mayoría de judíos que habitan esa falsa nación no son semitas, son kazaros. Los semitas son los palestinos, así que los anti-semitas realmente, son los sionistas.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (23 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> más bien masones.



La masonería es sierva del sionismo.


----------



## jgl (23 Nov 2009)

*La OMS confirma "mutaciones" en Ucrania y otros países*


Public health significance of virus mutation detected in Norway
Pandemic (H1N1) 2009 briefing note 17
20 NOVEMBER 2009 | GENEVA -- The Norwegian Institute of Public Health has informed WHO of a mutation detected in three H1N1 viruses. The viruses were isolated from the first two fatal cases of pandemic influenza in the country and one patient with severe illness. 

Norwegian scientists have analysed samples from more than 70 patients with clinical illness and no further instances of this mutation have been detected. This finding suggests that the mutation is not widespread in the country. 


Related links

Pandemic (H1N1) 2009 

The virus with this mutation remains sensitive to the antiviral drugs, oseltamivir and zanamivir, and studies show that currently available pandemic vaccines confer protection. 

Worldwide, laboratory monitoring of influenza viruses has detected a similar mutation in viruses from several other countries, with the earliest detection occurring in April. In addition to Norway, *the mutation has been observed in Brazil, China, Japan, Mexico, Ukraine, and the US. *

Although information on all these cases is incomplete, several viruses showing the same mutation were detected in fatal cases, and the mutation has also been detected in some mild cases. Worldwide, viruses from numerous fatal cases have not shown the mutation. The public health significance of this finding is thus unclear. 

The mutations appear to occur sporadically and spontaneously. To date, no links between the small number of patients infected with the mutated virus have been found and the mutation does not appear to spread. 

The significance of the mutation is being assessed by scientists in the WHO network of influenza laboratories. Changes in viruses at the genetic level need to be constantly monitored. However, the significance of these changes is difficult to assess. Many mutations do not alter any important features of the virus or the illness it causes. For this reason, WHO also uses clinical and epidemiological data when making risk assessments. 

Although further investigation is under way, no evidence currently suggests that these mutations are leading to an unusual increase in the number of H1N1 infections or a greater number of severe or fatal cases. 

Laboratories in the WHO Global Influenza Surveillance Network closely monitor influenza viruses worldwide and will remain vigilant for any further changes in the virus that may have public health significance. 



Me voy de cena. Saludos.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Nov 2009)

Si si que esta muy bien que si judios, masones etc... Pero no se si son los que dominan, pero sino estan en la segunda posicion, emborrachandose todo lo que les da la gana, defecando, matando personalmente y quedando como heroes , LOS ANGLOSAJONES... Les viene muy bien a ellos, el rollo de conpiraciones judeo-masonicas...


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Gliese (23 Nov 2009)

*Etiología de la gripe de 1918*

*Pfeiffer aislo un organismo en el año 1892* con diversas denominaciones, *como bacilo de Pfeiffer* o bacilo de la gripe, que fue aceptada por muchos como el *agente causal de la gripe.* 
*Sin embargo, en 1918, varios observadores no pudieron encontrar este organismo, en muchos casos, antes de la muerte o en la autopsia. *

Un informe sobre los cultivos de esputo tomado a partir de 47 personas en Baltimore durante la epidemia mostró que los estreptococos estaban presentes en 24 sputums, estafilococos en 1, neumococos en 15 , y el bacilo de la gripe en 8. 
En los cultivos tomados en varios campamentos del Ejército antes y durante la epidemia de la gripe en el otoño de 1918, variando la proporción de personas se encontraron estreptococos, neumococos, y el bacilo de Pfeiffer. Estas variaciones también se encuentran en los bronquios o los pulmones en la autopsia, y se encontraron diferencias de campamento en campamento. 
La proporción de personas que llevan estreptococos o algún invasor secundario de otros no se mantienen constantes, siendo reemplazados de vez en cuando por otra bacteria.

Fue la impresión de muchos en 1918 que un virus desconocido era la principal causa de la gripe y que los estreptococos, neumococos, y bacilos de la gripe son invasores secundarios que podría calificarse como "enganche bacteriano excursionistas". 
*Los intentos de los dos grupos de investigadores para transmitir la infección, mediante instilación nasal de filtrado y sin filtrar las secreciones de los casos de influenza en voluntarios humanos no tuvieron éxito*. *Tampoco podían producir la gripe en los voluntarios por instilaciones nasales con el bacilo de Pfeiffer. *

Google Traductor
------------------------------------------------

Estoy leyendo varios articulos de archivos historicos sobre la pandemia de 1918, la verdad que el tema me resulta interesantisimo.
Este fragmento que posteo arriba me llamo mucho la atencion por aquello que siempre nos cuentan sobre lo contagiosa que es la gripe.
Vean que ya en aquel momento quisieron verificar este extremo, intentando inducir la enfermedad en personas sanas, y sin embargo el resultado fue nulo.
Lo cual daria algo de razon a nuestro estimado Putin (aunque a veces se pasa tres pueblos con sus maneras)


----------



## Heras (24 Nov 2009)

Hola a todos después de este respiro Burbujista.

Dejo enlace de una noticia interesante...¿sera el comienzo para la vacuna obligatoria?:ouch:

Sociedad - La oposición a la vacuna de la gripe A pone vidas en riesgo - ADN.es


----------



## tentenelaire (24 Nov 2009)

*Médicos ucranianos firman declaración impactante apuntando a que el brote ucraniano es fruto del diseño*

Fuente: Âðà÷åé, ïîäïèñàâøèõ Çàÿâëåíèå ïî ãðèïïó, ïðèíóæäàþò îòçûâàòü ñâîè ïîäïèñè? ÊÎÏÈÈ ÄÎÊÓÌÅÍÒÎÂ : Íîâîñòè RUpor.info
Los médicos y especialistas de Ucrania Occidental firman una c*arta denunciando el caracter diseñado de la pandemia* que asola Ucrania y apuntan directamente a s*u presidente y a sus agentes* como culpables con objeto de retener el poder.
Tres especialistas retiran su firma de esta impactante declaración, aparentemente, y según informan los medios locales, por presiones.
Los médicos hablan de “CIENTOS DE MUERTOS” . Según las cifras oficiales del Ministerio de Sanidad 387 personas fallecidas desde el 30 de octubre. Según las organizaciones médicas en Ucrania se han enfermado desde el comienzo del brote *2,734,635* personas y han muerto *647.*
* A pesar de las escandalosas cifras, todos estos muertos y enfermos no son dignos de mención para los medios de comunicación en masa españoles.*

Es admirable que se levanten voces disidentes con el poder dentro del estamento médico en un país donde la tradicción democrática es tan escasa. En España, aun estamos esperando que ocurra algo similar, ANTES DE QUE SE PRODUZCAN MUERTES EN MASA.

La carta ha levantado el miedo de que muchas personas hayan muerto dentro de las zonas bajo cuarentena, establecidas en Ucranbia y que están controladas exclusivamente por los medios de comunicación controlados por el Gobierno.
Fuentes en Polonia están reportando que mucha gente enferma en Ucrania recibió la vacuna.
Una fuente reportó que el 99% de la gente que se enfermó de forma muy severa había sido vacunada.
Después de una vacunación para la gripe estacional o contra el H1N1, se enfermaron después de dos o tres semanas e infectaron a toda su familia.
Según varias fuentres, 200.000 personass en Ucrania se han vacunado ya, lo que ha resultado en una epidemia de enfermedad.
*La semana pasada una mujer reportó a thefluecase.com que miles de muertos habían sido asesinados por las vacunas dentro de las zonas de cuarentena cerradas a cal y canto dentro de Ucrania occidental. *
*Traducción de la declaración de los médicos ROWNO: *“Es difícil creer que el pensamiento colectivo de los ciudadanos de Ucrania no está siendo manipulado. Ningún medio o cantidad de dinero es obstáculo o límite para los políticos cuando se trata de engañar a las personas.

Desafortunadamente, este es el diagnóstico fundamental de la política en Ucrania. Esto lo que está ocurriendo aquí, *pero esta vez ha sobrepasado todos los límites morales, de una manera que no había sido observada en mucho tiempo, y se ha convertido en una amenaza para la seguridad y la vida de los ciudadanos del país.*
Más que eso, tenemos la prueba que demuestra que se ha cometido un atentado contra la vida humana.
Como especialistas en este campo tenemos que poner las preguntas sobre la mesa en relación con esta situación; son preguntas que se han hecho los médicos y pacientes durante mucho tiempo. Preguntas muy impactantes.
La pandemia de gripe, no importa lo brutal que pueda parecer esta afirmación, no tiene piedad de nadie.
Un aumento en el número de personas enfermas en el otoño / invierno no encuentra barreras. El deber fundamental de los médicos es reducir al mínimo el número de fallecimientos entre los pacientes enfermos. Este fue el caso del pasado, del presente y y, obviamente, es lo que ocurrirá también en el futuro. No importa dónde se produzca la pandemia. Tal es la naturaleza de este terrible fenómeno llamado “pandemia”.
Los acontecimientos en Ucrania, sin embargo, obligan a considerar y tener dudas acerca de si la pandemia surgió debido a un proceso natural. Por el contrario, hay más razones para pensar que la pandemia de este año y la histeria política que lo rodea, es un producto artificial producido por el hombre.
En primer lugar, ¿por qué el virus de “California” (H1N1) apareció sólo en Ucrania occidental?
¿De dónde provienen estos virus “inteligentes” que no necesitan cruzar las fronteras?. No hay ninguna explicación sobre este punto desde la perspectiva de la virología y la Ciencia que estudia las pandemias. Más allá de una duda razonable [la aparición inexplicable del virus de California ] indica que el brote de la pandemia en este territorio específico sólo fue posible debido a las *actividades planeadas y organizadas, a saber, un genocidio artificial con la ayuda de un peligroso virus llamado virus de “California” .
*
En segundo lugar, ¿por qué sólo esta región está afectada? ¿Por qué fue atacado este territorio en particular y no cualquier otra región de Ucrania o de un país vecino?
Por último, ¿por qué la pandemia se intensifica a medida que lo hace la campaña electoral presidencial?
Las respuestas a estas preguntas han de buscarse no en el ámbito médico-sanitario, sino en la esfera política.
Pero ¿qué ocurre aquí?
*El Secretario y los portavoces de Presidencia anuncian la necesidad de un Estado de emergencia* en el país debido al brote de la pandemia, apoyados por agentes de ideas afines. Y, *¿qué significa un Estado de Emergencia *en opinión de ellos?
Significa el aplazamiento de las elecciones generales, en otras palabras, el presidente Yuschenko de se mantiene en el poder ¡y sus posibilidades actuales de ganar las elecciones el 17 de enero son iguales a cero!
*Así que esta es una forma de mantener el poder de un político a costa de las vidas de personas inocentes*. No es difícil crear una pandemia artificial, cualquiera puede hacer esto. Lo principal que se necesita es el deseo de hacerlo, carecer de conciencia y no tener sentido de la responsabilidad frente a Dios.

Nosotros, como doctores, no señalaremos que lo que importa aquí es la región donde viven la mayor parte de votantes del candidato presidencial y donde el segundo candidato no es muy popular.Como especialistas, sin embargo, no podemos ocultar nuestra opinión de que este surgimiento de *la pandemia de la gripe de “California” en el territorio de Ucrania tiene un carácter evidentemente artificial.
*
Por este motivo nos dirigimos a las autoridades policiales para evaluar la situación. 
No vamos a devolver la vida a las víctimas inocentes, pero una persona que quiere continuar en el poder gobernando a los cansados ucranianos a costa de esos muertos debe ser juzgado por Dios y por el pueblo “.
_*Los firmantes de la Declaración: médicos muy conocidos en ROWNO firman abajo para retirar su firma de la declaración arriba:*_
“Nosotros, los médicos del Distrito Rowno que firmaron la” Declaración de los médicos de las regiones occidentales mantienen que Yushchenko es culpable de genocidio empleando una gripe” retiran sus firmas del documento arriba y declaramos;
Sí, estamos preocupados por la situación en lo que respecta a la pandemia.
¡Sí, consideramos que los hospitales y servicios médicos no están suficientemente financiados por todos los medios!
Sí, estamos en contra de las especulaciones políticas que le rodean y en contra de los retrasos en el suministro de soluciones a este problema por cualquiera de las instituciones gubernamentales, el Presidente de Ucrania, el Primer Ministro o el Presidente de autoridades municipales.
Además, estamos en contra del uso de nuestros nombres en el texto antes mencionado, que se encuentra en los medios electrónicos.
G. Maksymiuk, Jefe Médico de Oncología, ROWNO
A. Skibinski, Ward Jefe del Centro Médico en ROWNO
D. Grabowski, Urólogo


Médicos ucranianos firman declaración impactante apuntando a que el brote ucraniano es fruto del diseño


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Nov 2009)

Mande? el enlace es el correcto? no me ha ido bien.

La pagina web es segura? o suele meter trolas?


----------



## Kirot (24 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> La masonería es sierva del sionismo.



Pues en el libro de Dan Brown "El símbolo perdido" molan mucho y parecen ser buena gente... 
::


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Pues en el libro de Dan Brown "El símbolo perdido" molan mucho y parecen ser buena gente...
> ::



Buena, no se, pero educada, en las mejores escuelas, oyes.


----------



## Heras (24 Nov 2009)

Son 100% seguras...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Retiran un lote de vacunas en Canadá por reacciones alérgicas graves | elmundo.es salud


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Nov 2009)

A hacer caja venga mas madera


""MADRID.- "Creí que esto no podía pasarme a mí. Soy muy joven". En su consulta, la dermatóloga Lola Bou escucha a menudo esta frase como respuesta a un diagnóstico de enfermedad de transmisión sexual (ETS).

"En general, los adolescentes no utilizan correctamente las medidas de protección. No piensan en la posibilidad de una infección, como si fuera algo que sólo les pasa a otros", comenta esta especialista desde su despacho de Barcelona.

La realidad, tal como acaba de poner de manifiesto una investigación estadounidense, es que las enfermedades de transmisión sexual tienen una presencia "considerable" entre los adolescentes. Este trabajo, que realizó un seguimiento a 838 chicas de edades comprendidas entre los 14 y los 19 años de edad, muestra que un 24% de las mismas sufría alguna ETS.

Aún sin datos similares sobre la mesa, Bou confirma que en nuestro país también se ha producido un aumento significativo de los contagios en los últimos años.

"Se ha perdido el miedo que existió durante unos años. Hoy en día el sida ya no mata y eso ha influido mucho", señala.
Enfermedades más frecuentes

Según el trabajo americano, los problemas más comunes son las infecciones por papilomavirus humano, seguido de clamidia y tricomonas. "Los herpes genitales también son habituales", señala Bou, miembro de la junta directiva de la Academia Española de Dermatología y Venereología, quien añade que es menos frecuente encontrar en este grupo de edad infecciones por sífilis, una enfermedad que resurgido con fuerza entre los adultos.

Los datos de la investigación que aparece esta semana publicada en las páginas de la revista 'Pediatrics' también ponen de manifiesto que las ETS más comunes "comienzan a adquirirse de forma temprana tras la iniciación sexual", lo que, según sus palabras, "subrayan la importancia de unas buenas medidas de prevención" tanto antes como después del primer coito.

Llevar a cabo vacunaciones masivas entre las jóvenes preadolescentes también es clave, según los investigadores, para controlar el número de contagios. Asimismo, el acceso a una adecuada educación sexual en esta etapa, también puede ayudar a la prevención.

Bou apunta la importancia de que las jóvenes sexualmente activas se sometan a revisiones periódicas, sobre todo, cuando llevan a cabo prácticas de riesgo. "Como los genitales femeninos son internos, los síntomas de una infección a veces no se observan a simple vista", comenta Bou, quien subraya el hecho de que "en muchas ocasiones, se descubre una infección porque se ha detectado antes en la pareja masculina".

Aunque algunas infecciones pueden solucionarse por sí mismas en un margen de tiempo, problemas como la clamidia pueden provocar, si no se tratan, importantes consecuencias a largo plazo, como la infertilidad.


----------



## Heras (24 Nov 2009)

Estas noticias son el tipo... hay reacciones, son muy pocas pero.... trabajamos muy coordinados.... Antes de que pase nada grabe las retiramos, me suena a confiar en nosotros y en la próxima a la MIERDA todos.


----------



## Kirot (24 Nov 2009)

*La muertes por H1N1 se están duplicando cada dos semanas en Europa*
_Los expertos insisten en que la vacuna es la mejor medida para controlar la epidemia_ (y para mi que va a ser la vacunacion la que joda todo aun más). 

LONDRES.- La cantidad de decesos por la nueva gripe en Europa casi se ha duplicado cada dos semanas desde mediados de octubre y 169 personas han muerto como consecuencia de la enfermedad en los últimos siete días, según han indicado expertos en el control de la epidemia.

El Centro Europeo de Control y Prevención de Enfermedades (ECDC), con sede en Estocolmo, ha señalado que se han registrado en Europa 670 muertes por gripe H1N1 desde que inició los controles en abril y que los 31 países de la Unión Europea (UE) y la zona de libre comercio europea (EFTA) presentan casos del virus.

"Las cifras de muertes (...) han mostrado un aumento constante, casi duplicándose cada 15 días en las últimas seis semanas", ha indicado la entidad en su actualización diaria.

*"Si bien la mayoría de los decesos han sido hasta la fecha en Europa occidental, se comenzaron a registrar números crecientes de muertes en Europa central y oriental", ha añadido el centro.*

En muchos países del continente, en las últimas semanas comenzaron los programas de vacunación para tratar de detener la expansión del virus, que se conoce popularmente como gripe porcina o gripe A y que la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) ha declarado como pandémico en junio.

Pero los planes de inmunización tienen distintos niveles de aceptación y también rechazo por parte de quienes se manifiestan contra la vacuna, según la Sociedad Europea de Microbiología Clínica y Enfermedades Infecciosas (ESCMID).

*Graves consecuencias*
La asociación ha destacado que esa oposición está poniendo en riesgo "la salud pública y vidas".

*"Deberían tenerse en cuenta las graves consecuencias de rechazar la vacuna (...) y los médicos deben aclarar la seguridad y el rol de protección vital que tiene que jugar la inmunización"*, ha expresado el presidente de la ESCMID, Javier Garau, en un comunicado.

La OMS señaló la semana pasada que los gobiernos de todo el mundo han administrado más de 65 millones de dosis de la vacuna H1N1. Los efectos colaterales comunes de la inyección incluyen inflamación, enrojecimiento o dolor en la zona de aplicación y, en algunas ocasiones, fiebre o dolor de cabeza.

*La agencia de Naciones Unidas ha descartado cualquier muerte vinculada con la administración de la vacuna.*

El ECDC ha informado de una "intensidad muy alta" de enfermedades del tipo gripe en la última semana en Italia, Noruega y Suecia y ha explicado que la intensidad era "alta" en Bulgaria, Dinamarca, Alemania, Islandia, Irlanda, Lituania, Luxemburgo, Polonia y Portugal. El resto de Europa presentaba intensidad "media", añade.

La ESCMID ha indicado que los niveles de gripe eran "inusualmente elevados para esta época del año", con un 99% de los casos de infecciones con H1N1.

La Sociedad Europea de Microbiología Clínica y Enfermedades Infecciosas ha expresado su temor sobre que una "desinformación deliberada" de las inyecciones contra la cepa H1N1 se expanda por un movimiento creciente antivacunación y alertó que un bajo rechazo podría minar los esfuerzos por controlar la pandemia y elevar la presión sobre los sistemas de salud europeos.

Algunas personas dicen que temen que las nuevas vacunas pandémicas no hayan sido probadas correctamente debido a la necesidad de apresurar su aprobación por la presencia de la pandemia.

Sin embargo, los reguladores, los expertos en salud y la OMS indican que las inmunizaciones pandémicas son seguras, efectivas y que ofrecen una protección vital.

*"Nadie debería rechazar una vacuna segura y efectiva cuando estamos lidiando con un virus impredecible capaz de matar a niños y adultos jóvenes en la flor de la vida"*, expresó Garau.

*Fuente:* La muertes por H1N1 se están duplicando cada dos semanas en Europa | elmundo.es salud

Que vergüenza, vamos a ser Terroristas los que no nos queramos vacunar. De momento ya somos oficialmente gente peligrosa para los demás. Lo peor es que la masa borreguil esta de acuerdo con esto que han dicho sus Dioses humanos y repetidores de propaganda sin cuestionarse nada. Estamos haciendo que la jerarquía de poder sobre el pueblo comience a tambalear. Ni Dios se quiere vacunar.


----------



## Heras (24 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Que vergüenza, vamos a ser Terroristas los que no nos queramos vacunar. De momento ya somos oficialmente gente peligrosa para los demás. Lo peor es que la masa borreguil esta de acuerdo con esto que han dicho sus Dioses humanos y repetidores de propaganda sin cuestionarse nada. Estamos haciendo que la jerarquía de poder sobre el pueblo comience a tambalear. Ni Dios se quiere vacunar.



Tiene toda la pinta de ello, en dos semanas nos perseguirán con la vacuna... yo me voy a la montaña en cuanto la declaren obligatoria, a mi no me pillan ni loco.


----------



## jgl (24 Nov 2009)

En Alemania, aviso urgente en publicación oficial a todas las farmacias sanitarias por alteracion en la composición de las vacunas Pandemrix®.

De la misma marca se han retirado 170.000 unidades en Canadá por anafilaxias graves.

(traducción automática del alemán)

*Mensaje urgente de medicamentos*

Información rápida de AMK PHAGRO a todas las farmacias públicas 
Reenviar inmediatamente por favor!

Tenga en cuenta instrucciones de fabricación de vacunas Pandemrix ®!

Dos casos han conocer drogas Comisión de los farmacéuticos alemanas (AMK), donde *después de la mezcla de los dos componentes de Pandemrix ® vacuna (suspensión/Antigen con emulsión/adyuvante) a la mezcla prefabricada se observaron partículas extrañas*. Evaluación, el AMK conducido examina estos ejemplos en el laboratorio central de los farmacéuticos alemanas (ZL).



Tiene la AMK en consulta con GlaxoSmithKline GmbH & Co KG, Munich, a través de esa declaraciones de especialistas o la información de uso de Pandemrix® en particular mezcla y aplicación de la vacuna (sección 6.6 de la información técnica (a partir de septiembre de 2009) o divisibles información de la parte inferior de la información de uso) se debe seguir exactamente.



Pregunta a la AMK, los usuarios de Pandemrix ® especialmente en los siguientes
Instrucciones para la mezcla y la aplicación de la vacuna
tener en cuenta:



„Antes de que mezcla los dos componentes debe la suspensión y la emulsión han alcanzado la temperatura, ser sacudido y examinados por consulte sobre las partículas extrañas o cambios físicos. Si tal observarse la vacuna es descartar. "



Después de retirada de los dos componentes de la nevera, la temperatura se alcanza esperado después de 30 minutos. Este período de calentamiento requiere, entre otras cosas, el tapón de goma de Durchstechen botella es elástico y no sumir la cánula ausgestanzt partículas de relleno.



Pedimos a informar de casos sospechosos de efectos no deseados en relación con la aplicación de las vacunas contra la gripe por hoja de informe en el AMK.



Eschborn, 16.11.2009


AMK Schnellinfo Pandemrix


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2009)

"En estas circunstancias, si se hubiere recomendado o IMPUESTO por la autoridad competente el uso de medicamentos en indicaciones no autorizadas o de medicamentos no autorizados, los titulares de la autorización y demás profesionales que intervengan en el proceso estarían exentos de responsabilidad civil o administrativa por todas las consecuencias derivadas de la utilización del medicamento, salvo por los daños causados por productos defectuosos." Ley 29/2006, de 26 de julio, de garantías y uso racional de los medicamentos y productos sanitarios. 

Base legal, tienen de sobra para imponer una vacunacion obligatoria, pero me imagino que ya lo sabeis de sobra.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2009)

„Antes de que mezcla los dos componentes debe la suspensión y la emulsión han alcanzado la temperatura, ser sacudido y examinados por consulte sobre las partículas extrañas o cambios físicos. Si tal observarse la vacuna es descartar. "

Connio connio, ¿os acordais de la manceba del Servicio Vasco de Salud diciendo "Aqui el adyuvante, aqui un subsecretario"?


----------



## old man of the mountain (24 Nov 2009)

ya ha empieza a saltar el bloqueo las noticias sobre los daños causados por la vacuna
Retiran un lote de vacunas contra la gripe en Canadá por reacciones alérgicas graves | elmundo.es salud

TORONTO | MADRID.- Un lote de 172.000 dosis de la vacuna contra la gripe A ha sido retirado en Canadá al sospechar que ha podido ser la causa de graves reacciones alérgicas. La empresa responsable, la farmacéutica GlaxoSmithKline (GSK), ha solicitado que no se utilicen ese lote de Arepanrix, como se denomina esta vacuna.

Las dosis afectadas habían sido distribuidas a finales de octubre en seis de las 13 provincias y territorios canadienses. GSK ha pedido su retirada como precaución, mientras investiga el vínculo entre el lote y seis reacciones alérgicas graves.

Según informan las autoridades sanitarias canadienses, las seis personas afectadas han sufrido una anafilaxis, una reacción alérgica grave que puede conllevar dificultad respiratoria y pérdida de conocimiento, aunque ya se encuentran recuperadas.

"GSK ha tomado esta decisión porque la Agencia de Salud Pública de Canadá ha recibido un mayor número de lo esperado de casos de anafilaxis en este lote comparado con otros", ha declarado la compañía en un comunicado.

Los portavoces de la compañía en España señalan a Elmundo.es que dicho lote sólo se ha distribuido en Canadá y que está siendo retirado de las seis provincias. La vacuna Arepanrix se fabrica en este país y en Alemania.
Más beneficios que riesgos

En la provincia de Manitoba, las personas inoculadas con el lote sospechoso han tenido una tasa de reacciones de 1 por cada 20.000 vacunaciones cuando lo esperado es de 1 por cada 100.000, cinco veces superior a la tasa habitual. "Recibimos esta vacuna hace un tiempo, al igual que otras provincias, y ya hemos utilizado casi toda [las dosis]", ha señalado a The Canadian Press el doctor Joel Kettner, jefe del departamento de salud de Manitoba.

Kettner ha pedido a la población que no se alarme. Las reacciones observadas han durado poco y no han generado problemas a largo plazo. "Las personas que estén considerando vacunarse deberían comparar el potencial beneficio de la vacuna... con los riesgos, que siguen siendo muy bajos según nuestras observaciones", ha declarado.

La semana pasada, el director sanitario de Canadá, el doctor David Butler-Jones, dijo que tras la vacunación de alrededor de seis millones de personas contra el virus H1N1, sólo se habían producido 36 reacciones adversas graves a la inoculación, incluida una muerte que podría estar relacionada con el medicamento.

Ayer, las autoridades canadienses dijeron que ya se han distribuido algo más de 12 millones de dosis en todo el país y que esta semana se repartirán otros tres millones de vacunas.

Las autoridades sanitarias afirmaron que cerca de 33 millones de canadienses habrán sido vacunados para finales del año.

Hasta el 19 de noviembre, la última ocasión en la que se proporcionaron cifras oficiales de todo el país, 250 personas habían muerto en Canadá a consecuencia de la gripe A. De esa cifra, 52 muertes se produjeron del 17 al 19 de noviembre.


----------



## jgl (24 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "En estas circunstancias, si se hubiere recomendado o IMPUESTO por la autoridad competente el uso de medicamentos en indicaciones no autorizadas o de medicamentos no autorizados, los titulares de la autorización y demás profesionales que intervengan en el proceso estarían exentos de responsabilidad civil o administrativa por todas las consecuencias derivadas de la utilización del medicamento, salvo por los daños causados por productos defectuosos." Ley 29/2006, de 26 de julio, de garantías y uso racional de los medicamentos y productos sanitarios.
> 
> Base legal, tienen de sobra para imponer una vacunacion obligatoria, pero me imagino que ya lo sabeis de sobra.





Las bases legales del Plan de Pandemias en España lo podeis ver en mi firma, es un buén tocho con mogollón de anexos.


----------



## jgl (24 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> „Antes de que mezcla los dos componentes debe la suspensión y la emulsión han alcanzado la temperatura, ser sacudido y examinados por consulte sobre las partículas extrañas o cambios físicos. Si tal observarse la vacuna es descartar. "
> 
> Connio connio, ¿os acordais de la manceba del Servicio Vasco de Salud diciendo "Aqui el adyuvante, aqui un subsecretario"?





Eso funciona así en cualquier vacuna con adyuvantes, el problema parece ser que al hacer las mezclas de Pandemrix algo no está bien y aparecen cuerpos extraños.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (24 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Pues en el libro de Dan Brown "El símbolo perdido" molan mucho y parecen ser buena gente...
> ::



Los escritores y guionistas de Hollywood son capaces de hacer buenos demonios, asesinos, ladrones, secuestradores, psicópatas, etc. ¿no te diste cuenta todavía?


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (24 Nov 2009)

Y digo yo... ¿Y si ahora precisamente revientan lo del IPCC y sus mentiras sobre el calentamiento global para desviar la atención del escándalo de las vacunas con otro escándalo con que cubrir los informativos?

O peor aún ¿y si todos los escándalos que estamos viendo corresponden a una maniobra preparada para acabar con las Naciones Unidas?







Leeros éste tema porque vais a flipar: 
*
Informe Air Force 2025: predicciones imposibles*


----------



## jgl (24 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Y digo yo... ¿Y si ahora precisamente revientan lo del IPCC y sus mentiras sobre el calentamiento global para desviar la atención del escándalo de las vacunas con otro escándalo con que cubrir los informativos?
> 
> O peor aún ¿y si todos los escándalos que estamos viendo corresponden a una maniobra preparada para acabar con las Naciones Unidas?
> 
> ...






Me impresionó mucho cuando lo ví.

Habia visto otros indicios en documentos de algunos organismos pero nunca nada tan evidente.

Estoy mirando en foros de EEUU y parece que también están pendientes de Ucrania y países bálticos, pero de momento hay mucho silencio, todo son especulaciones sobre lo que ya conocemos. También se observa mucho a Europa oriental y nordica, pero ahora con el brote que están teniendo en Illinois se están acojonando un poco.

Acabo de encontrar esto en RIA Novosti:


Últimas noticias 
*La OMS donará 5 millones de vacunas a Ucrania para combatir la pandemia de gripe *
19:23 | 24/ 11/ 2009 

Kiev, 24 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) donará a Ucrania 5 millones de dosis de vacunas para combatir la pandemia de la gripe que afecta el país, informó hoy la oficina de prensa de la presidencia ucraniana.

El acuerdo fue conseguido durante el encuentro del presidente ucraniano, Victor Yúshchenko, y expertos de la OMS con motivo de la epidemia de gripe común en Ucrania.

Durante el encuentro, el mandatario ucraniano destacó que su país valora altamente las actividades que realiza la OMS en Ucrania a fin de neutralizar los efectos de la actual epidemia de gripe común y afrontar posibles epidemias en el futuro.

"Para Ucrania las acciones inmediatas y prácticas para neutralizar la epidemia de gripe son de importancia excepcional, ya que las futuras epidemias serán todavía más graves," declaró Yúshchenko.

Los médicos prevén al menos dos nuevas oleadas de gripe, incluida la AH1N1, que afectarán al país a finales de 2009 y comienzos de 2010, y otra, en otoño de 2010.

*La epidemia de la gripe comenzó en Ucrania en octubre del año en curso. Desde entonces, 1 millón 635 mil 654 personas resultaron contagiadas*.

*Según los datos del día 23 de noviembre, a causa de gripe e infecciones respiratorias agudas, en este país eslavo han fallecido 388 personas.

Se comprobaron 255 casos del contagio de la gripe AH1N1, incluidos 17 fallecimientos.*

Una delegación de la OMS se encuentra en Ucrania desde el inicio de la epidemia.



http://sp.rian.ru/onlinenews/20091124/124105527.html


----------



## jgl (24 Nov 2009)

*Los vagunados húngaros serán vacunados gratis contra la gripe AH1N1 *
21:38 | 19/ 11/ 2009 




Budapest, 19 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. Los vagabundos húngaros serán vacunados gratis en su totalidad contra la gripe porcina, declaró hoy a la prensa un portavoz del Ministerio de Trabajo y Desarrollo Social de Hungría.

El funcionario añadió que hasta la fecha fueron vacunados contra el virus AH1N1 sólo aquellos Sin Techo que visitan con regularidad albergues sociales.

A partir de la semana que viene, en Hungría se esperan heladas, la temperatura puede descender muy por debajo de cero grados. En relación con eso los médicos esperan mayor afluencia de tales personas a los albergues, donde ya está preparado todo para su vacunación.


RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Los vagunados húngaros serán vacunados gratis contra la gripe AH1N1


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (24 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Me impresionó mucho cuando lo ví.
> 
> Habia visto otros indicios en documentos de algunos organismos pero nunca nada tan evidente.



Pues lee con detenimiento el tema y verás más predicciones que se han cumplido:

*Informe Air Force 2025: predicciones imposibles*


----------



## Arjuna (24 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> *La muertes por H1N1 se están duplicando cada dos semanas en Europa*
> 
> LONDRES.- La cantidad de decesos por la nueva gripe en Europa casi se ha duplicado cada dos semanas desde mediados de octubre y 169 personas han muerto como consecuencia de la enfermedad en los últimos siete días, según han indicado expertos en el control de la epidemia.




Como ya se ha dicho en este foro (Putin y tal vez otros) debido a que se computan todas las enfermedades respiratorias agudas (supongo que las que no hayan demostrado claramente otro agente causal) parecidas a la gripe (no se si hay un criterio exacto) como si fueran gripe A a partir de que la pandemia se empezó a extender, también los fallecidos por ellas entran a engrosar la mortalidad de la pandemia. Esto es, con un simple cambio de criterio diagnóstico se puede incrementar notablemente la mortalidad por gripe A. Me pregunto si este aspecto tendrá un peso importante en el aumento de mortalidad aludido en la noticia de más arriba.


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## willbeend (25 Nov 2009)

Es mas, la ONU es una de las principales herramientas que disponen nustros oligarcas para globalizar el control sobre el planeta y gestionarlo a su gusto y disfrute. Me extraña mucho lo de su disolucion.

Por lo pornto solo seme ocurriria para que la substituya la OMS  o bien para desencadenar una guerra (de marionetas) entre paises occidentales...


----------



## toronto (25 Nov 2009)

mi opinion es que cada vez les es mas dificil colar sus mentiras, lo del 11s a tardado años en destaparse , el calenton global un poco menos y lo de la gripe cerda solo lo han podido mantener unos pocos meses.
habrá que empezar areplantearse teorías mas antiguas haber si tambien nos la han colado , como el sida , por ejemplo que es otra estafa para vender medicamentos.


----------



## esseri (25 Nov 2009)

toronto dijo:


> mi opinion es que cada vez les es mas dificil colar sus mentiras, lo del 11s a tardado años en destaparse , el calenton global un poco menos y lo de la gripe cerda solo lo han podido mantener unos pocos meses.
> habrá que empezar areplantearse teorías mas antiguas haber si tambien nos la han colado , como *el sida , por ejemplo que es otra estafa para vender medicamentos*.



Tú sí que eres una estafa : de ser humano.:bla:


----------



## toronto (25 Nov 2009)

esseri dijo:


> Tú sí que eres una estafa : de ser humano.:bla:



vete atomar por culo
sin acritud


----------



## Manitou (25 Nov 2009)

esseri dijo:


> Tú sí que eres una estafa : de ser humano.:bla:



Me parece que tu eres de los que solo se informa de los medios oficiales como el pis y el inmundo.Informate mejor y despues opinas.

DISCOVERY DSALUD >>> LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL DEL SIDA SE BASA EN UN FRAUDE CIENTÍFICO DEL DR. ROBERT GALLO <<< REPORTAJES


----------



## esseri (25 Nov 2009)

toronto dijo:


> vete atomar por culo
> sin acritud



Te va pero que ni al pelo el nick... Toroooontoooooo queresss !!! ::
Mira que está bajito el listón de la especie...pero es que encontrar engendros como tú, aún pasma. Y te creerás alguien...psss... montón de mierda !!!
Por tu ignorancia, en un tema tan delicado, ignorado de cráneo...
Por tu alusión a la sodomía, te remito a tu viejo : Un maestro en hospitalidad rectal.


Manitou dijo:


> Me parece que tu eres de los que solo se informa de los medios oficiales como el pis y el inmundo.Informate mejor y despues opinas.
> 
> DISCOVERY DSALUD >>> LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL DEL SIDA SE BASA EN UN FRAUDE CIENTÍFICO DEL DR. ROBERT GALLO <<< REPORTAJES



Quien no sabe una mierda de mí, ni dónde yo me informo , eres tú...aunque ya veo que no es óbice para conclusiones megapirotécnicas , verdad, informadete ? ...Infórmate mejor y después , respiras. ( eso por tu pedante afán a los consejitos impertinentes , en fin...)

*Y vete relajando esas confianzas pero cagando hostias .*


----------



## andion (25 Nov 2009)

Típica conversación Gambitera.

Con paranoia de .......click* aquí*.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (25 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> *Eso lo firmo ya !!*, pero me temo que no caerá esa breva, la ONU no pinta nada, únicamente sirve para obligar a los paises pequeños a abrirse de piernas ante los paises grandes, el resto es puro teatro, y si no por qué cuando USA, China, Rusia y otras potencias han sido denunciadas ante la ONU nunca ha pasado nada?
> 
> Edito: Cuando digo que la ONU no pinta nada quiero decir que no sirve para lo que aparenta ser, vamos que es un fraude !






willbeend dijo:


> Es mas, la ONU es una de las principales herramientas que disponen nuestros oligarcas para globalizar el control sobre el planeta y gestionarlo a su gusto y disfrute. Me extraña mucho lo de su disolucion.
> 
> Por lo pronto solo se me ocurriria para que la substituya la OMS  o bien para desencadenar una guerra (de marionetas) entre paises occidentales...




La ONU es el intento de gobierno mundial por parte de los oligarcas europeos y es una traba para el imperio USA. Si no se le hace caso es porque todavía no ha conseguido abrogarse suficiente poder, pero si los dejan...

Recordar lo que pasó en la 2ª GM: las naciones europeas se quedaron hechas fosfatina, sus industrias por los suelos, sus ejércitos mermados, sus colonias en ultramar perdidas (casi todas) y USA con un crecimiento espectacular y el dominio social y militar del planeta ¿porqué no volver a repetir la jugada si les fue rentable una vez?


----------



## Kirot (25 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Los escritores y guionistas de Hollywood son capaces de hacer buenos demonios, asesinos, ladrones, secuestradores, psicópatas, etc. ¿no te diste cuenta todavía?



Claro. Tanto ellos demonizan, nosotros tambien demonizamos. Yo no conozco nada, solo lo que leo en Internet. Realmente no he experimentado nada de ellos y no se nada. 
Aún así notese la ironia de mi mensaje con el: :: 
Gñe ::


----------



## Kirot (25 Nov 2009)

esseri dijo:


> Te va pero que ni al pelo el nick... Toroooontoooooo queresss !!! ::
> Mira que está bajito el listón de la especie...pero es que encontrar engendros como tú, aún pasma. Y te creerás alguien...psss... montón de mierda !!!
> Por tu ignorancia, en un tema tan delicado, ignorado de cráneo...
> Por tu alusión a la sodomía, te remito a tu viejo : Un maestro en hospitalidad rectal.
> ...








PD: esseri, vete a trollear a tu puta casa.


----------



## y que hago??? (25 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> La ONU es el intento de gobierno mundial por parte de los oligarcas europeos y es una traba para el imperio USA. Si no se le hace caso es porque todavía no ha conseguido abrogarse suficiente poder, pero si los dejan...
> 
> Recordar lo que pasó en la 2ª GM: las naciones europeas se quedaron hechas fosfatina, sus industrias por los suelos, sus ejércitos mermados, sus colonias en ultramar perdidas (casi todas) y USA con un crecimiento espectacular y el dominio social y militar del planeta ¿porqué no volver a repetir la jugada si les fue rentable una vez?



hombre Oraculo!!!

ya has quitado de tu firma el video de la pobre animadora que despues de vacunarse contra la gripe, solo podia andar hacia atras.... :XX:
Mas vale tarde que nunca.

Siempre en su primer paso para alcanzar la cordura. Animo!!


----------



## Kirot (25 Nov 2009)

Cordura? payaso, y si fuera real que?
ni que defendieras a las farmacéuticas oyes


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (25 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> hombre Oraculo!!!
> 
> ya has quitado de tu firma el video de la pobre animadora que despues de vacunarse contra la gripe, solo podia andar hacia atras.... :XX:
> Mas vale tarde que nunca.
> ...



Lo he quitado para poner cosas más recientes ¿tú todavía no has comprobado que es cierto? pues mira que es fácil hacerlo. Tienes una extraña fijación por hacer el ridículo, sigue así, nos encanta reír un poco de vez en cuando.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (25 Nov 2009)

*Ucrania : Doctores Firman Carta Acusando de Genocidio al Presidente del Pais*

Los médicos en Ucrania, mediante una carta publicada en la página web de Ucrania, Rupor.info, han acusado al presidente, Viktor Yushchenko, y a sus agentes, de cometer genocidio; lo que desató temores de que son ciertos los informes sobre las muertes de miles de personas por las pandemias creadas artificialmente.

Los médicos,que han sido forzados a retirar la carta,han acusado a Yuschchenko de crear deliberadamente las “epidemias” en regiones específicas por razones políticas. Afirman que Yushchenko podría perder las elecciones, y que mediante la maniobra de las pandemias, estaría capacitado para aplazarlas, declarar la ley marcial y mantenerse en el poder como presidente.

La carta ha suscitado temores de que son muchas más personas de las que el gobierno y los medios controlados están informando, las que han muerto dentro de las zonas de cuarentena establecidas en Ucrania.


----------



## y que hago??? (25 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Cordura? payaso, y si fuera real que?
> ni que defendieras a las farmacéuticas oyes



no ofendas....que no puedes.

El caso es que ese video es real. Lo que no es eral es la historieta que contaba.

¿No te has enterado? Se ha recuperado milagrosamente!!! ienso:

Que diga que ese video era una tomadura de pelo de la chica, no significa que defienda a las farmaceuticas. Eso es un silogismo muy simplón.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## y que hago??? (25 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Lo he quitado para poner cosas más recientes ¿tú todavía no has comprobado que es cierto? pues mira que es fácil hacerlo. Tienes una extraña fijación por hacer el ridículo, sigue así, nos encanta reír un poco de vez en cuando.



ahhhhh, que vas actualizando.....:rolleye:

vale, vale.

Pues podias actualizar con la noticia de su "milagrosa" recuperación.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## y que hago??? (25 Nov 2009)

Imperisonante!!!

Ya tiene pagina web la animadora!!!!

Que emprendedora :Aplauso:

Por lo que se ve esta ya mucho mejor de lo suyo... mmpmppmffffhjajajajajajaja.


anda!!!! si tiene hasta un sponsor.... oxyhealth.....curioso ienso:

http://www.desireejennings.com


----------



## Gliese (25 Nov 2009)

He comentado varias veces que luego de enfermarme se contagio mi gata, y lo paso realmente muy mal.
A mi este punto me parece muy preocupante, ya que si se facilita el intercambio de enfermedades con nuestras mascotas esto podria derivar en infecciones muy serias, de las cuales desconocemos el alcance en seres humanos.

Hoy encontre este articulo :

25 de noviembre 2009- Portland, Oregon 

*Un gato muerto - Confirmación de la primera víctima mortal H1N1 en felinos 
Historia de publicación*: 22 de noviembre 2009 a las 12:33 pm PST 

Una semana, la sobrina de Rhonda Rebmann tenía la gripe.

*Al siguiente, a su gato de 10 años de edad comenzó a mostrar síntomas respiratorios. Buddy Lou murió cuatro días después*, llevó el gato al veterinario de la familia, la primera muerte H1N1 felino en los Estados Unidos.

"Es una locura", dijo Rhonda Rebmann. "Nunca habría pensado, nunca han pensado en un gato habría llegado a contagiarse de un ser humano."

Un caso raro

*Los veterinarios de la Clínica de animales Líbano sabían que no se trataba de una infección respiratoria normal* tan pronto como Buddy Lou llegó.

Los gatos con estornuda regular infección respiratoria y tos, pero la respiración Buddy Lou fue muy dificultosa.

*La radiografía de tórax también pintó un cuadro diferente.*

Steve Hiette (arriba), un veteriarian que trató Buddy Lou, dice que *un gato con pnemonia normal tendría el líquido acumulado en la parte inferior de los pulmones. En los pulmones de este atigrado, sin embargo, el líquido se está acumulando más arriba.*

"Así que cuando vi esto", Hiett, dijo, "Oh, *es un tipo diferente de neumonía*." De hecho, Hiett, dijo que el gato no respondio a los antibióticos normales o con tratamiento de oxígeno.

Las radiografías de tórax tomada la noche antes de que Buddy Lou murió muestran que la acumulación de líquido había aumentado.

"Ha llegado mucho peor", dijo Hiett. "El campo de abajo todo se está lleno de líquido hasta el punto donde se oscurece el corazón."

Emilio DeBess, Estado de Salud Pública Veterinaria, dijo quela posibilidad de que un ser humano transmitia una enfermedad a un gato es un desarrollo científico interesante. *También dijo que es raro*. DeBess dijo que los dueños de gatos no debe tener pánico de dar a sus mascotas de la gripe.

*Sin embargo, los dueños de mascotas deben tener cuidado el manejo de sus mascotas, si están enfermos.*

DeBess recomienda lavarse las manos antes de tocar a su mascota o de su comida y agua. Además, evite tocar la nariz de su mascota, la boca y los ojos.

¿Qué pasa con otros animales domésticos?

Cuatro hurones en Oregon se han convertido en enfermos con H1N1 y se recuperaron. Un hurón en Nebraska murió.

Las aves y los cerdos también pueden obtener H1N1.

Hasta ahora, los perros no han contraído el H1N1. Los expertos en salud de Estado dijo que no está seguro de si los perros son inmunes o simplemente no han contraído esta cepa de la gripe.

Buddy Lou vivió con varios otros gatos, que empezaron a mostrar síntomas de enfermedad respiratoria. Uno en particular tenía síntomas y los rayos X como Buddy Lou. Aunque Hiett dijo que el personal se sintio muy preocupado en ese momento, todos los otros animales se recuperaron.

Las pruebas preliminares mostraron que los gatos no tenian H1N1. Hiett está a la espera de los resultados de las pruebas de sangre para ver si los animales eliminaron el virus antes de la primera prueba.

Oregon cat first in U.S. to die from H1N1 swine flu | KATU.com - News - Portland, Oregon | Local & Regional


----------



## Gliese (25 Nov 2009)

*Creo que tododos deberiamos mostrar mas humildad frente a estos temas*, primero porque no tenemos los conocimientos suficientes, segundo porque aun los expertos reconocen dia tras dia que hace falta investigar mucho mas para comprender la raiz de nuestras enfermedades.

Les dejo una noticia que me sorprendio mucho, y es una clara muestra de lo que digo mas arriba.
*
Nueva teoria sobre el origen y terapia para el tratamiento de la esclerosis multiple *

*La Sociedad de Esclerosis Múltiple de Canadá está pidiendo* a los investigadores a presentar propuestas de financiación en la *investigación sobre una nueva teoría sobre la causa de la esclerosis múltiple*, a raíz de un informe de W5 CTV.

*El tratamiento revolucionario fue ideado por el doctor italiano Paolo Zamboni, quien teoriza que la esclerosis múltiple es realmente una enfermedad vascular que pueden ser tratados con un procedimiento quirúrgico simple para abrir las venas bloqueadas*, llamado "el tratamiento de la liberación". 

*Él cree que el trastorno de la vena que se llama Insuficiencia venosa crónica cefalorraquídeo (CCSVI) es lo que pone en marcha los síntomas neurológicos de la EM. *

El sábado, W5 CTV transmitió un informe completo sobre las teorías Zamboni, que captó la atención de los enfermos de esclerosis múltiple en todo el país y en otros lugares. 

Mientras que las sociedades de EM en Canadá y los EE.UU. fueron inicialmente reticentes a apoyar la teoría de Zamboni, *el jefe de la Sociedad de EM de Canadá dijo el lunes que su grupo considera que la investigación "emocionante" y está planeando en el fondo de financiación más estudios. *

CTV News | MS Society calls for research into experimental therapy
------------------------------------------------------------

*Hoy en dia, para tratar la esclerosis multiple se utilizan farmacos a cascoporro

Drogas Utilizadas para Tratar la Esclerosis Múltiple*
Drogas actualmente disponibles a los pacientes
Esteroides
•Hormona adrenocorticotrópica (ACTH)
•Prednisona
•Prednisolona
•Metilprednisolona
•Betametasona
•Dexametasona
Interferones
•Interferones beta (Abones, Betaseron, Rebif)
•Copolímero I (Copaxone)
•Mitoxantrona (Novatrone)
Algunas terapias experimentales
Interferón alfa
Ciclosporina (Sandimmune)
Ciclofosfamida (Cytoxan)
Metotrexato
Azatioprina (Imuran)
Cladribina (Leustatin)
Aminopiridina, derivados
Rolipram
Interleuquina 4 (IL-4)
Retinoides
*Irradiación linfoide total*
Anticuerpos monoclonales
Intercambio de plasma o plasmaféresis
*Transplante de la médula ósea*
Terapia a base de péptidos
*Varias vacunas contra la EM*
Alimentación de antígenos de proteínas
*Factor transformador del crecimiento ß* (TGFß)
Inmunoglobulina intravenosa (IVIg)

Esclerosis Mltiple: Esperanza en la Investigacion: National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke (NINDS)
---------------------------------------------------------

*Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones, y si es posible, que lo hagan con un poco mas de educacion, porque a veces da verguenza ajena leer algunos post*


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (25 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Pero si son pandemias inventadas, no hay muertos reales, no puede haber genocidio, salvo que los matasanos estén "retirando" a a la gente de otra manera.



Pienso que es un poco ambas cosas. Por un lado trasladan las bajas por otras enfermedades cómo si fueran de gripe A y además sueltan tóxicos quizá con aviones o por otros medios para provocar muertes espectaculares.


----------



## Gliese (25 Nov 2009)

*21 muertes en Japón después de la vacuna H1N1*

La frecuencia de casos de efectos secundarios graves detectados en la administración de las vacunas contra H1N1 en Japón ha sido más alta que para las vacunas contra la gripe estacional, dijo el Ministerio de Salud japonés. 

68 casos de efectos secundarios graves se registran de acuerdo con una encuesta del Ministerio de Salud. Ocho muertes fueron reportadas fuera de la encuesta, con lo que el número de muertos después de la vacunación a los 21. 

Aunque las víctimas han muerto después de la vacunación, el Comité sostuvo que las vacunas no son necesariamente la causa de la muerte. Los expertos descubrieron que en la mayoría de los casos, es muy probable que murieran porque la condición de su enfermedad empeoró.

21 Deaths in Japan After H1N1 Vaccine


----------



## esseri (25 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> PD: esseri, vete a trollear a tu puta casa.



Pa puta tu casa, pa puta tu madre. 
Antes de dirigirte a mí en ese tono entérate de qué va la copla, comerranillas...pero...bueno...Con lo que mola esto del ignore !!!...Un subnormal menos... 8:
Hala...a txingar a mamá !!! 
:


----------



## indio (25 Nov 2009)

*ostiaaa*

Tengo un amigo ingresado en el hospital tosiendo y tirando sangre por la boca, llegó la semana pasada del centro de Europa.Polonia creo,de momento no se nada mas, esta en Malaga, ingreso anoche y el pobre esta acojonado.No tengo mas datos cuando sepa actualizare


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (25 Nov 2009)

*Adrian Gibbs*, el "científico loco" que dijo que después de estudiar el virus H1N1 lo mas simple era pensar que había salido de un laboratorio, ha publicado el estudio en la revista científica Virology Journal, siendo revisado por otros dos científicos que ha partir de hoy también son "científicos locos"

Pues eso..., que se reabre el debate sobre el origen del virus de la gripe guarra. Lo que pasa que ahora son tres los que afirman que el origen ha sido un laboratorio. Solo queda ver como lo rebaten.

*Scientist Repeats Swine Flu Lab-Escape Claim in Published Study - Bloomberg.com*

*Abstract | From where did the 2009 'swine-origin' influenza A virus (H1N1) emerge?*


----------



## y que hago??? (25 Nov 2009)

indio dijo:


> Tengo un amigo ingresado en el hospital tosiendo y tirando sangre por la boca, llegó la semana pasada del centro de Europa.Polonia creo,de momento no se nada mas, esta en Malaga, ingreso anoche y el pobre esta acojonado.No tengo mas datos cuando sepa actualizare



Espero que no sea nada y se recupere cuanto antes.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> Espero que no sea nada y se recupere cuanto antes.<style>#post_message_2215585, #post_message_2215723, #post_message_2215652, #post2215563 em, #post2215563 hr {visibility: hidden; height: 0} </style>



Y cago ve a cagar al wáter que para eso está


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2009)

¡Que casualidad!

Detectan en Hong Kong una mutación grave del virus AH1N1 idéntica a la de Noruega 
25.11.09 - 01:40 - EFE | PEKÍN 

Las autoridades sanitarias de Hong Kong anunciaron el hallazgo de una mutación grave del virus AH1N1 idéntica a la hallada la pasada semana en Noruega, informó ayer la agencia oficial china Xinhua. La mutación fue descubierta en un niño de un año que fue ingresado con síntomas gripales en el Hospital Príncipe de Gales el 25 de julio y fue dado de alta tres días después, señalaron las fuentes sanitarias. 
Los tratamientos con los fármacos habituales (Tamiflu y Relenza) siguen respondiendo positivamente a la nueva mutación, que también fue encontrada en casos de Brasil, Japón, México, Ucrania y Estados Unidos, según datos de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS). 
Por otro lado, se ha informado del comienzo de las vacunaciones contra la gripe AH1N1 en la región administrativa de Macao, a donde han sido enviadas 100.000 dosis de la misma fórmula empleada en China.


----------



## Kirot (25 Nov 2009)

A saber que hay en esas vacunas. Y que esas son las que empeoran todo el asunto y las mutaciones. 
Ni siquiera sabemos ni los efectos secundarios ni lo que llevan.


----------



## y que hago??? (25 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y cago ve a cagar al wáter que para eso está



siempre tan majete.:no:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (25 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Que casualidad!
> 
> Detectan en Hong Kong una mutación grave del virus AH1N1 idéntica a la de Noruega
> 25.11.09 - 01:40 - EFE | PEKÍN
> ...



Entonces o un noruego viajó a china o viceversa (versión oficial) o es más que evidente que lo soltaron intencionadamente. Porque no nos van a decir ahora que mutaciones idénticas ocurren instantaneamente en lugares tan alejados así por su cara bonita.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (25 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y cago ve a cagar al wáter que para eso está



Tengo una idea mejor, giras 90º 1zq tu avatar y cuando vuelva ha aparecer por abajo le disparas. :XX:


----------



## y que hago??? (25 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Tengo una idea mejor, giras 90º 1zq tu avatar y cuando vuelva ha aparecer por abajo le disparas. :XX:



juas!!! que ocurrente el Oraculo este.

¿Ya has visitado la pagina de tu adalid de los efectos secundarios de las vacunas? Si, si, nuestra amiga la animadora. pobrecita....

Indaga sobre su medico, su sponsor.....


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (25 Nov 2009)

y que hago??? dijo:


> juas!!! que ocurrente el Oraculo este.
> 
> ¿Ya has visitado la pagina de tu adalid de los efectos secundarios de las vacunas? Si, si, nuestra amiga la animadora. pobrecita....
> 
> Indaga sobre su medico, su sponsor.....



Que pesaín eres, que si, que es un montaje, ahora aporta algo de valor al foro porque sino los conforeros se van a creer que los 2500 mensajes que llevas son todos iguales, y te pueden tomar por un idiota, yo ya lo pienso.


----------



## y que hago??? (25 Nov 2009)

Notemaslaverdad dijo:


> Que pesaín eres, que si, que es un montaje, ahora aporta algo de valor al foro porque sino los conforeros se van a creer que los 2500 mensajes que llevas son todos iguales, y te pueden tomar por un idiota, yo ya lo pienso.



lo que pienses tu de mi, sinceramente.....

el problema es que el señor ora-culo y su blog de conspiranoicos lo sigue vendiendo como una reaccion REAL a la vacuna de la gripe. 

Estoy cansado de rezaculos, rapales y starviewers varios que toman el pelo a la gente, mintiendo constantemente. Y seguiré sacando sus vergüenzas. Te guste o no. 

Por otro lado, si el ejemplo de aportar valor al foro eres tu....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2009)

indio dijo:


> Tengo un amigo ingresado en el hospital tosiendo y tirando sangre por la boca, llegó la semana pasada del centro de Europa.Polonia creo,de momento no se nada mas, esta en Malaga, ingreso anoche y el pobre esta acojonado.No tengo mas datos cuando sepa actualizare



Que se mejore.
A ver si ha pillado tuberculosis.

Ya dirás.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2009)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Que casualidad!
> 
> Detectan en Hong Kong una mutación grave del virus AH1N1 idéntica a la de Noruega
> 25.11.09 - 01:40 - EFE | PEKÍN
> ...



Es que se pillan ellos solos los dedos :
Mutación grave. Niño de un año. Tres dias y le dan el alta :.
Vaya mierda de virus.
Tamiflu y relenza van de puta madre, hala se pueden seguir vendiendo :S
De repente aparece el virus Godzilla en varios sitios a la vez, eso se llama...don de la ubicuidad :Aplauso:
Y ahora vamos a experimentar en Macao, que allí no se quejan mucho.

UUUUuuuuuuuu que viene el lobo.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2009)

A ver si encuentro la cepa de Godzilla.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## eleztrico (25 Nov 2009)

A ver si aún estais de humor:


----------



## VADIT (25 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> A ver si aún estais de humor:



Vaya par de estupidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> A lo mejor como ya hay estudios que dicen haber comprobado casos de resistencia al tamiflú quieren empezar a liquidar el stock de este fármaco y comenzar con tamiflu segunda generación.
> 
> Es un proceso normal en la vida de todo buen producto capitalista, cuando la competencia y los piratillas han conseguido copiarte el producto es hora de quemarlo decir que ya no cumple con las expectativas y colocar otro nuevo hasta que se repita el proceso.
> 
> Yo creo que las mutaciones siempre han estado y se producen todos los días, pero sólo son anunciadas cuando a la industria Farma le interesa por algún motivo.



La mayoría del Tamiflu, tenía fecha de caducidad este año, pero le autorizaron a alargar su vida útil, creo que dos años más. Lo puse hace tiempo.
Evidentemente ya deben estar probando en algún sitio el Tamiflu II.


----------



## Arjuna (25 Nov 2009)

Notemaslaverdad dijo:


> *Adrian Gibbs*, el "científico loco" que dijo que después de estudiar el virus H1N1 lo mas simple era pensar que había salido de un laboratorio, ha publicado el estudio en la revista científica Virology Journal, siendo revisado por otros dos científicos que ha partir de hoy también son "científicos locos"
> 
> Pues eso..., que se reabre el debate sobre el origen del virus de la gripe guarra. Lo que pasa que ahora son tres los que afirman que el origen ha sido un laboratorio. Solo queda ver como lo rebaten.
> 
> ...



Gracias por esta interesante cita en la que tres expertos virólogos plantean que la hipótesis de que la cepa del virus de la gripe A provenga de manipulación humana es más verosimil (probable y fácil) que la que explicaría una resorción en la naturaleza (aunque no la descartan).


----------



## jgl (25 Nov 2009)

Como os comenté el otro día, estoy en unos foros de EEUU, en uno de ellos se está trabajando mucho sobre el tema de Moshe y Ucrania, y se están investigando las mutaciones.

Al parecer Moshe en sus declaraciones no implicó directamente a Baxter, pero sí al ejercito norteamericano a través del CDC, y como objetivo Ucrania. En el foro hay bastante nivel científico, uno de los foreros tiene acceso a registros experimentales del CDC y está buscando información en los archivos.

Se habla de la mutación D225G en Ucrania, Noruega, China y Brasil, pero ya habría aparecido desde el verano y se está dejando extender aunque hasta ahora el nivel de contagio es muy limitado.

Esta mísma mutación aparece en documentos de la CDC de 2007 que tratan sobre los trabajos de secuenciación del virus de la gripe de 1918, así como trabajos de recombinaciones con diferentes virus de la gripe de caballos, perros, cerdos, aves y humanos. Los documentos no se pueden descargar pero sí copiar por fracmentos autorizados.

Si encuentro algo interesante lo haré saber.


Evidence on H1N1 D225G in Lung Cases in Norway and Ukraine

*Evidence on H1N1 D225G in Lung Cases in Norway and Ukraine*
Recombinomics Commentary 11:29
November 21, 2009


The WHO said the mutation does not appear to spread and the public health significance of the finding is unclear. 

"Although further investigation is under way, no evidence currently suggests that these mutations are leading to an unusual increase in the number of H1N1 infections or a greater number of severe or fatal cases," the agency said. 

The above WHO comments on the receptor binding domain change D225G (cited as position 222 in some reports using H1 numbering) is curious. Although WHO claimed that there were no significant changes in the sequences from Ukraine, none of the Ukraine situation updates excluded a receptor binding domain change, and when 10 HA sequences were published at GISAID by WHO regional lab Mill Hill, there was clear evidence of an association of D225G with fatal cases. Of the 10 sequences released, four were listed as deceased, and all four had D225G. None of the six samples which came from patients that were labeled with age and gender but had no deceased designation had D225G. Moreover, three of the four samples from deceased patients were lung samples and all three lung samples had D225G. The samples which had closely related sequences but lacking D225G were predominantly nasal washes, which also presented concerns that the swine H1N1 was differentially detected, due in part to changes in receptor binding specificity.

This concern was based on published data on sequences from samples from 1918 patients. In 1918 the same change occurred. Most samples had a D at position 225, while two samples had D225G (from 1918 and 1919). The tested sample with D225G had a different binding specificity, which would be expected to show differential binding to various tissue types.

Moreover, the D225G identified from Ukraine was in both of the hard hit areas, Ternopil and Lviv. Two samples from each area were positive, indicating the change had spread. Ukraine has already acknowledged over 350 dead patients and initial reports described hemorrhagic lungs that were totally destroyed. This destruction was in multiple media reports as well as an agency report describing 90 fatal cases.

Moreover, the evidence was not limited to Ukraine. Earlier samples from lung tissues from deceased patients in Sao Paulo also had D225G, as did patients in multiple countries. Most cases were not described in detail, but the case from China was from the first severe case in Zheijiang Province and although the patient survived, she was hospitalized for several weeks.

In addition, the presence of the same change on multiple backgrounds indicated the polymorphism was being acquired via recombination. The sudden appearance of the same polymorphisms on multiple backgrounds has been described previously, including a silent change in H5N1 and H274Y in seasonal flu. These changes allowed for the prediction of D225G in the Ukraine patients prior to release of the sequences.

The above comments were made after D225G was found in samples from deceased or severe cases in Norway, which provided further evidence of spread and association with lung samples.

Thus, there was and is ample evidence of D225G in severe and fatal cases. Like 1918, it is not in all samples from fatal cases, and as with all infectious disease, not all infections are fatal. If the initial dose is low, or the hosts mounts and effective early defense, the clinical course may be mild, as has been seen with virtually all influenza infections, including H5N1 infections such as those in Egypt.

Thus, the presence of the 1918 receptor binding domain change in an H1N1 swine virus that has jumped to humans is cause for concern, and a more comprehensive survey of lung samples is useful, as well as release of new receptor binding data.



H1N1 RBD Changes D225G and D225E in Norway

*H1N1 RBD Changes D225G and D225E in Norway*
Recombinomics Commentary 17:39
November 24, 2009


Twenty-five HA sequences from Norway have been released at Genbank. The isolates were collected between May and October and include six sequences with receptor binding domain changes. All changes are at position 225, but 5 of the 6 have D225E, while the sixth has D225G as well as wild type D225. Outcomes are not included in the characterization sheet, but it is not likely that the two fatal and one serious cases described in media releases last week were samples with D225E because the WHO briefing on Norway presented a country list that matched D225G reports.

D225E is not as well characterized as D225G, which was in 1918/1919 isolates and was characterized in receptor binding studies which demonstrated that D225G targeted alpha 2,3 receptors, like those in lung, as well as alpha 2,6 receptors. D225G was also found in four of four fatal cases in Ukraine.

The finding of D225G in Norway (A/Norway/2924/2009) as a mixture with wild type sequences confirms that isolates with receptor binding domain changes can be circulating as mixtures and the sequence identified will be dependent on the tissue sampled and when it is sampled. Thus, Infections with a high frequency of D225G will likely be quickly cleared from the upper respiratory tract because viruses with D225G will quickly go to the lungs, which wild type sequences will be more quickly cleared from the upper respiratory tract. Thus a nasopharyngeal swab may be negative if all not cleared virus has moved to the lungs, or be positive for the wild type if depleted wild type H1N1 is remaining at the time of swabbing. Thus, the true level of D225G may be grossly under estimated by nasopharyngeal swabs, and the one sample positive for D225G may reflect the rare instances where D225G could still be detected in a nasopharyngeal swab.

These recent sequences provide additional data for widespread isolates with receptor binding domain changes at position 225, but the true distribution may require sampling more representative of virus that has infected the lower respiratory tract, including lung.

D225E
gb|CY052015.1 A/Norway/4023/2009
gb|CY052007.1 A/Norway/3478/2009
gb|CY051991.1 A/Norway/3059/2009
gb|CY051987.1 A/Norway/2690/2009
gb|CY051986.1 A/Norway/2674/2009


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Nov 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> Gracias por esta interesante cita en la que tres expertos virólogos plantean que la hipótesis de que la cepa del virus de la gripe A provenga de manipulación humana es más verosimil (probable y fácil) que la que explicaría una resorción en la naturaleza (aunque no la descartan).



Caliente caliente... les falta un pasito más para enterarse de que humano es ERRAR Y MALINTERPRETAR...

*¿Cuando es un virus real y cuando es ruido de medición?*


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (25 Nov 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> Gracias por esta interesante cita en la que tres expertos virólogos plantean que la hipótesis de que la cepa del virus de la gripe A provenga de manipulación humana es más verosimil (probable y fácil) que la que explicaría una resorción en la naturaleza (aunque no la descartan).



Efectivamente, no la descartan, pero vienen a decir que un pato con gripe comió la caquita de un porcinoski y luego a su vez hizo sus deposiciones en el hocico de un chancho californiano después de curzarse el océano, sería la posibilidad natural. No se puede descartar, de ahí que digan que la hipótesis mas simple es que haya habido intervención humana en el asunto. 

Lo más normal, y después de conocer la mutación en clones, es pensar que esto sea solo un mero negocio. (de momento...) pero seguro que no es la última cosa "rara" que sale a la luz.


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (25 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Caliente caliente... les falta un pasito más para enterarse de que humano es ERRAR Y MALINTERPRETAR...
> 
> *¿Cuando es un virus real y cuando es ruido de medición?*




Putin, estos del estudio se han basado en los datos de la OMS, no han aislado el virus ni lo han secuenciado ni nada de eso. Han cogido los datos que ha ofrecido la OMS a este gremio y los han comparado con el resto de datos de otros virus de la gripe. Al menos eso he entendido yo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Nov 2009)

Notemaslaverdad dijo:


> Putin, estos del estudio se han basado en los datos de la OMS, no han aislado el virus ni lo han secuenciado ni nada de eso. Han cogido los datos que ha ofrecido la OMS a este gremio y los han comparado con el resto de datos de otros virus de la gripe. Al menos eso he entendido yo.



No lo he negado, me refiero a que esos del estudio deberían saber que las OMS obtiene sus datos por secuenciación, y si fuesen conscientes de las pegas de ésta no confundirían "error de medida" (que llaman cepas o mutaciones) con "diseño inteligente" . La inteligencia en viromancia brilla por su ausencia, como no sea para engañar.


----------



## jgl (25 Nov 2009)

Un pequeño fracmento traducido sobre osetalmivir (Tamiflu) sacado de un estudio de enero de 2009 de Recombinomics.com-News-


*"El drástico aumento de la resistencia al oseltamivir en el serotipo H1N1 en la temporada 2007/2008 y la fijación de H274Y en la temporada 2008/2009 ha planteado preocupaciones con respecto a personas en situación de riesgo para la influenza estacional, así como el desarrollo de una resistencia similar en el serotipo H5N1. Anteriormente, la resistencia a oseltamivir produjo cambios en el H1N1 y H3N2 en varias posiciones en los pacientes tratados."*


Osea, que ya se sabía que no era efectivo para la gripe aviar, pero incluso dejó de serlo para la estacional. MENUDO TIMO.


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (25 Nov 2009)

Disculparme la breve salida de tema, pero el oro casi a llegado a 1.200 dolares hoy
*
Gold Chart* se ha quedado a 1.191'45/onza


----------



## jgl (25 Nov 2009)

*Panic over hundreds of flu deaths exploited by Ukraine's politicians *

Tracy McVeigh, chief reporter The Observer, Sunday 22 November 2009 Article history

A flu pandemic in Ukraine that has triggered a nationwide panic is worsening this weekend with up to 400 deaths already reported.

The arrival of the virus, suspected by the World Health Organisation to be swine flu but possibly a combination of the H1N1 strain and a respiratory illness, has paralysed the country's fragile health system and could even lead to the postponement of the general election which is scheduled for 17 January.

Seven people died and 35,000 new cases were reported on Friday, said the health minister, bringing the total number of people infected to 1.6 million out of a population of 46 million.

The onslaught of the virus has seen all the major political figures eagerly exploiting the outbreak. Prime minister Yulia Tymoshenko announced the arrival of an epidemic on 30 October, when only one case had been reported, and has closed all schools and banned public gatherings – including campaigning political rallies – for the past three weeks.

Her standing in the polls has shot up after frequent TV appearances, urging people to take care and criticising her political foes for inaction. Tymoshenko even went to the airport to greet a shipment of Tamiflu, prompting the president to send one of his own representatives. President Viktor Yanukovych, who is still the electoral front runner but facing an ever narrowing gap with Tymoshenko, has been trying to match her by pledging to spend his campaign funds on medical supplies and 20 million face masks.

"This is very dangerous,' said Igor Shkrobanets, chief of the health ministry in the western district of Chernivtsi. "One or another politician will gain from this situation, but the doctors and their patients certainly will not."

He said the level of fear was such that people were calling out ambulances when they felt the first touch of a fever and hospitals were "overloaded".

In such uneasy times, bloggers and conspiracy theorists have whipped up fears by suggesting that bubonic plague, or a new, more lethal strain of the flu, was sweeping Ukraine and that there was a massive cover-up of the numbers of deaths.

"We are seeing reports of bodies lying in the streets," said one. Others claim to have seen reports of doctors mystified by the state of a patient's lungs after death. But with no authoritative medical analysis of the cases available, such amateur diagnosis has run riot.

The isolation of many Ukrainian towns, especially as winter closes in, combined with the lack of public trust in the weak government and the inexperience of many of the new, 24-hour media outlets, was fuelling the rumour-mongering and the scare stories, said one of the staff at the English-language Kyiv Post.

Semon Gluzman, a psychiatrist in the capital, Kiev, told the Washington Post: "What we're seeing is a normal psychological reaction to the complete incompetence of the state authorities. People are scared and they don't know who to trust any more."

The scare has also led to people hoarding surgical masks and flu remedies, which are now almost impossible to find. Even lemons and garlic, homemade cures for flu, are in short supply.

On Thursday the country received humanitarian aid from 13 nations, the WHO and two Ukrainian charities, and is in talks with six more countries about help with the outbreak. Swine flu pandemics are also being reported in Belarus, Moldova, Poland and Hungary.



Panic over hundreds of flu deaths exploited by Ukraine's politicians | World news | The Observer


----------



## jgl (25 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No seas mentiroso, esos medicamentos son seguros y efectivos //ironic off
> 
> Y si no te lo crees mira esto, recien sacado de la pagina oficial de la OMS, hoy mismo:
> 
> WHO | Antiviral drugs and pandemic (H1N1) 2009




Por la boca muere el pez...

Es más fácil coger a un mentiroso que a un cojo...

Por eso hay que leerse los partes de guerra del enemigo, para descifrarlos.


----------



## Doomsday (26 Nov 2009)

Glaxo avisa a los medicos canadienses que dejen de utilizar su vacuna para la gripe A por ser peligrosa. Para mi esta es una gran victoria de los ciudadanos puesto que se ha podido poner en evidencia las mentiras oficiales, espero que a partir la gente no se deje engañar tan facilmente.



> *  GlaxoSmithKline advises Canadian doctors to stop using swine flu vaccines  *
> 
> 
> Caymanmama.com
> ...



Alex Jones’ Prison Planet.com GlaxoSmithKline advises Canadian doctors to stop using swine flu vaccines


----------



## Garrapatez (26 Nov 2009)

Doomsday dijo:


> Glaxo avisa a los medicos canadienses que dejen de utilizar su vacuna para la gripe A por ser peligrosa. Para mi esta es una gran viscotria de los ciudadanos puesto que se ha podido poner en evidencia las mentiras oficiales, espero que a partir la gente no se deje engañar tan facilmente.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones’ Prison Planet.com GlaxoSmithKline advises Canadian doctors to stop using swine flu vaccines



Qué buenos son los de Glaxo, que se preocupan por los ciudadanos, que los propongan para el nobel de la paz.:rolleye:

Los paises con pasta, que son los que interesan, ya han comprado por eso no les cuesta reconocer que la vacuna no sólo es un fraude si no que es un peligro.


----------



## eleztrico (26 Nov 2009)

¿Ya habeis leído hoy a Rafapal?Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas



> -El sistema de información y de creencias, sustentado en los medios de comunicación ha estallado en mil pedazos. No bastando con el batacazo de la supuesta pandemia, anunciada a bombo y platillo por la Organización Mundial de la Salud, convertida en una vulgar gripe, los medios de comunicación han ocultado la verdadera pandemia extendida por la firma Baxter por el centro de Europa que ha matado a más de 400 personas cuando escribo estas líneas. Las consecuencias van a ser fulminantes: el ministerio de salud mundial que es en realidad la OMS ha perdido cualquier tipo de credibilidad (al igual que los ministerios de salud de los países), de manera que la confianza en las creencias sobre la salud han desaparecido YA por completo. Ya nadie podrá decir “lo ha dicho el médico” o “lo ha dicho la tele” como señal de que algo es verdadero porque se le podrá replicar certeramente “y con la gripe A, ¿qué? ¿No decían que iba a ser tan peligrosa?”. Casi tan importante como esto, el cartel de las grandes compañías farmacéuticas tiene sus días contados porque compañías como Novavax o Baxter están directamente implicadas en este envenenamiento masivo y otras, como Glaxo, ya han tenido que reconocer que su vacuna era peligrosa, retirándola del mercado (Canadá). Las acciones en bolsa de estas compañías caerán en picado en cuanto comience una investigación sobre su responsabilidad.




PD. No sabía que había colgado colgado el vídeo del Oraculo de Occidente , que bueno.


----------



## Garrapatez (26 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (26 Nov 2009)

eleztrico dijo:


> ¿Ya habeis leído hoy a Rafapal?Rafapal Periodismo para Mentes Galacticas
> 
> PD. No sabía que había colgado colgado el vídeo del Oraculo de Occidente , que bueno.



¿Que vídeo mío a colgado Rafapal? pues sería la primera vez que siquiera me menciona.


----------



## eleztrico (26 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> ¿Que vídeo mío a colgado Rafapal? pues sería la primera vez que siquiera me menciona.



perdón , no era rafapal, es que llegue desde un link de su blog y no me di cuenta que había salido. Aquí


----------



## BURBRUJITA (26 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> La parte más interesante la de las llamadas el 11-S, ya han preparado otro caramelillo para que nos entretengamos:
> 
> El horror del 11-S, mensaje a mensaje · ELPAÍS.com



Acabo de verlo ahora en las noticias y pensé eso mismo que tu, otra distracción para las masas :rolleye:


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (26 Nov 2009)

A mi me parece la cortina de humo de turno para esconder el escándalo del IPCC.


----------



## Arjuna (26 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No lo he negado, me refiero a que esos del estudio deberían saber que las OMS obtiene sus datos por secuenciación, y si fuesen conscientes de las pegas de ésta no confundirían "error de medida" (que llaman cepas o mutaciones) con "diseño inteligente" . La inteligencia en viromancia brilla por su ausencia, como no sea para engañar.



Ignoro si existen otros métodos de investigación que mejoren la validez y precisión de los resultados. 

No obstante los aludidos virólogos concluyen en

virologyj.com/content/pdf/1743-422x-6-207.pdf

Que es importante poder conocer el origen de los virus.

Que en el caso de la cepa S-OIV la información filogenética, hasta la fecha, deja lagunas que no permiten conocer el origen y sólo permite emitir hipótesis. De estas, en el comentario publicado, los autores comentan dos posibilidades pero advierten de la falta de datos.

Respecto a las lagunas existentes creen los autores que lo más probable sería encontrar datos bien a partir de poblaciones de cerdos o de laboratorios aún no estudiados, ESPECIALMENTE DE AQUELLOS LABORATORIOS que mantienen muestras de las 3 cepas virales más próximas a la S-OIV y los que están implicados en la producción de las vacunas.

Sugieren que nuevos datos sobre los ancestros de la cepa S-OIV podrán obtenerse cuando se comprenda más sobre las extrañas (poco frecuentes) características del gen PB1-F2.


----------



## Arjuna (26 Nov 2009)

Doomsday dijo:


> Glaxo avisa a los medicos canadienses que dejen de utilizar su vacuna para la gripe A por ser peligrosa. Para mi esta es una gran victoria de los ciudadanos puesto que se ha podido poner en evidencia las mentiras oficiales, espero que a partir la gente no se deje engañar tan facilmente.
> 
> Alex Jones’ Prison Planet.com GlaxoSmithKline advises Canadian doctors to stop using swine flu vaccines




En honor a la exactitud la noticia se refiere a UN único lote de la vacuna de Glaxo en Canadá. Sería interesante seguir las investigaciones para ver a que se atribuye este problema con este lote concreto. ¿Ha habido un error en las dosis de adyuvantes?, ¿en cuanto se cifra este error?, ¿a que ha sido atribuido -prisas, personal contratado a ultima hora para cubrir pedidos...-?, ¿puede este error reproducirse en otros lotes y, lo que es más importante, cono otro tipo de secundarismo -por ejemplo, afección del sistema inmune a largo plazo-?, ¿podemos estar reviviendo una especie de Savin 2, esto es, virus indetectables o tal vez priones, que entonces fueron el cancerígeo virus SV40 diseminado con la antipolio oral Savin y ahora vaya usted a saber...?. Si alguien tiene tiempo y ganas podrían ser líneas de investigación a seguir en un futuro.

Por lo que he oído hoy en las noticias (radio) los CDC han concluido que la vacuna es segura tras nosecuantos millones de dosis administradas y menos de (creo) 400 secundarismos graves. Desde luego hay que considerar si la infradeclaración de secundarismos es menor (no se me ocurre por qué podría darse esto, salvo la no descartable idea de que una mayoría de médicos en EEUU sean provacunalistas, y ello falsearía la aseveración del CDC por sesgar a la baja la declaración de secundarismos), igual declaración (¿lo más probable?, se siguen declarando los secundarismos post vacunación como es habitual, ni más ni menos) o mayor (suponiendo una mayor expectación de los sanitarios ante la alarma suscitada por esta vacuna, con lo cual la vacuna sería MAS segura que la de la gripe estacional) que en otras campañas de vacunación. Me pregunto si habrán epidemiologos independientes que puedan ivestigar todo esto.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Nov 2009)

Por favor, como buenos samaritanos que sois, podrias hacer un resumen de las "ultimas noticias" sobre este tema? bueno más bien de lo que habeis hablado en las ultimas 30 paginas + o -.

Como autor de este hilo me lo merezco  gracias señores


----------



## PutinReReloaded (26 Nov 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> No obstante los aludidos virólogos concluyen en
> 
> virologyj.com/content/pdf/1743-422x-6-207.pdf
> 
> ...



No se puede decir ni mas clara ni mas diplomáticamente que los OMS-virus se los han sacado de la po... 

a buen entendedor...


----------



## Garrapatez (26 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Vis (27 Nov 2009)

Ya he vuelto de Ucrania :

Sólo he visto restos de la paranoia gripal en las zonas digamos oficiales. Concretamente sólo llevaban mascarilla en el aeropuerto (en el de Kiev, en Kharkov no, aunque ahí sólo trabajan 4 personas que no hablan inglés) y en un supermercado en Kharkov grande. Sólo trabajadores, por imposición oficial supongo.

A parte de eso nadie lleva mascarilla, nadie en la calle.

Visto lo visto, una mortalidad alta es plenamente justificable por el estado de suciedad, dejadez de las infraestructuras/instalaciones varias y el poco higiénico comportamiento de muchos habitantes.:vomito:

Por el frío todavía no.

pd: pues fotos no he hecho ya que Kharkov no es precisamente bonito :S


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (27 Nov 2009)

Vis dijo:


> Ya he vuelto de Ucrania :
> 
> Sólo he visto restos de la paranoia gripal en las zonas digamos oficiales. Concretamente sólo llevaban mascarilla en el aeropuerto (en el de Kiev, en Kharkov no, aunque ahí sólo trabajan 4 personas que no hablan inglés) y en un supermercado en Kharkov grande. Sólo trabajadores, por imposición oficial supongo.
> 
> ...



¿Y has estado en alguna de las regiones separatistas?
Sin que te sepa mal ¿puedes de alguna forma probar que has estado allí?


----------



## Kirot (27 Nov 2009)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yAAnlvrpnmA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yAAnlvrpnmA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o6smCCkZ7Io&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o6smCCkZ7Io&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (27 Nov 2009)

Como ya dije en otro hilo: que "casualidad"ienso: que el destape de todo este asunto sea JUSTO antes de la cumbre de Copenhague...


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (27 Nov 2009)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Como ya dije en otro hilo: que "casualidad"ienso: que el destape de todo este asunto sea JUSTO antes de la cumbre de Copenhague...



Claro que no es casualidad, cómo tampoco lo es que salga ahora esa información sobre el 11 S para distraer la atención sobre lo del IPCC. El control del mundo todavía no es monolítico y hay facciones enfrentadas.


----------



## Notemaslaverdad (27 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Claro que no es casualidad, cómo tampoco lo es que salga ahora esa información sobre el 11 S para distraer la atención sobre lo del IPCC. El control del mundo todavía no es monolítico y hay facciones enfrentadas.



Pues a mi me dá que ambas cosas y otras, incluso esta gripe guarra, y tanta corrupción que nos están enseñando precisamente ahora, y mas casos de pederastia en la jerarquía de la Iglesia católica, y los doc secretos que están desclasificando, e incluso me atrevería a decir que este colapso económico en el que han ido echando ingredientes desde hace años... Todo esto, es que algo muy gordo está por pasar. Algo tienen preparado de tal magnitud que no nos atrevemos ni a imaginar. 

Nos están aturdiendo, nos están preparando.

¿Ataque nuclear a Irán? El sistema en su totalidad está al borde del colapso definitivo y algo van hacer para darle continuidad. Las consecuencias que traería una "demostración" de armamento nuclear, les serviría. 

Pero seguro que tienen otras opciones para la misma solución.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (27 Nov 2009)

Notemaslaverdad dijo:


> Pues a mi me dá que ambas cosas y otras, incluso esta gripe guarra, y tanta corrupción que nos están enseñando precisamente ahora, y mas casos de pederastia en la jerarquía de la Iglesia católica, y los doc secretos que están desclasificando, e incluso me atrevería a decir que este colapso económico en el que han ido echando ingredientes desde hace años... Todo esto, es que algo muy gordo está por pasar. Algo tienen preparado de tal magnitud que no nos atrevemos ni a imaginar.
> 
> Nos están aturdiendo, nos están preparando.
> 
> ...



También teoricé sobre lo que podría ocurrir en un tema de mi blog, se titula *La Estrategia de Lucifer*

_"En ocasiones os he expuesto una perspectiva personal sobre lo que ocurre en éste mundo, lleno de conspiraciones y de información falsa mezclada con verdades. Os he hablado de un complot de tal calibre que se llevaría por delante todas las naciones de Occidente y bastantes del resto del mundo.

La base de la trama *consistiría en generar desórdenes en todas las naciones hasta conseguir una revolución planetaria “llevada” por la plebe (el pueblo, las masas)*. En realidad éstas masas estarían controladas por los generadores del complot, a través de cabecillas o gurús que ellos mismos han ensalzado y capitalizado durante años para que se hicieran con la confianza de las masas."_


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2009)

Que el Sistema va a colapsar, cualquier persona con criterio lo sabe, es imposible crecer indefinidamente al 5% anual, y si no se crece, el sistema colapsa. Esto no es la primera vez que pasa en la Historia, a Roma le paso algo parecido, ellos también llegaron a sus limites del crecimiento y colapsaron. La cuestión es ver el como, aquí caben todas la teorías, desde la Revolución hasta el páramo de Max Mad 2. Personalmente me inclino por la Revolución, ya lo decía Engels, “no curamos la herida, golpeamos sobre la herida”.


----------



## Kirot (27 Nov 2009)

No aprendemos de nuestros errores...


----------



## Kirot (27 Nov 2009)

Acojonante noticia en cuatro de la gripe - A. 
Dicen que ahora se multiplican por cuatro las infecciones de Gripe-A que afectan al pulmón (ARI supongo o eso que informaban de Ucrania). Y que se ha localizado aquí la cepa de Noruega. O algo así acaban de decir. Quieren que nos vacunemos si o si.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2009)

No se si publicar esto, no quiero despertar las iras del comisario Putin, bueno, hasta verte Jesus mio:

Una grave mutación del H1N1 se detecta en Francia · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Kirot (27 Nov 2009)

Sí, con eso andan ahora los medios de masas... mutación para acojonar al personal.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (27 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> No aprendemos de nuestros errores...



O cómo dijo alguien hace mucho: _*La maldición del hombre es el olvido*_

Ayer me entró en el blog uno que pertenecía a no sé qué grupo que quería defenestrar a todos los médicos en plan marxista-extremista. Decía que se dedicaban a asesinar a la gente poco más o menos. Terminé borrando sus mensajes después de decirle que no iba a tolerar su propaganda. Me recordó los tiempos en que las cosas se salieron de madre y se perseguía a la gente para matarla indiscriminadamente. Miedo dan.


----------



## Kirot (27 Nov 2009)

Nuestra maldición es no saber aprender y no conocer el verdadero problema que origina estas cosas... aplicamos soluciones erróneas y así no hay solución real posible.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (27 Nov 2009)

Las estadísticas en Ucrania a fecha de hoy:

1.783.877 infectados

106.447 hospitalizados

417 fallecidos


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

Otra noticia del mismo palo, ya dije que se había levantado la veda.


*Provincia de Guangdong-China-choque de titanes-H1N1-H5N1*
(traduccion google)

Enfermedades de China advierte experto de la mutación H1N1 
Jueves, 26 de noviembre 2009 


PrintShareThisHONG Kong - China debe estar alerta ante cualquier mutación o cambio en el comportamiento del virus H1N1 de la gripe porcina debido a que la mucho más mortal virus H5N1 de la gripe aviar es endémica en el país, un destacado experto en enfermedades chino. 

Zhong Nanshan, director del Instituto de Enfermedades Respiratorias de Guangzhou en la provincia china de Guangdong en el sur, dijo que la presencia de ambos virus en China significaba que podía mezclar y convertirse en un monstruoso híbrido - un fallo lleno de poder matar a fuertes que pueden transmitirse fácilmente entre personas. 

"China, como usted sabe, es diferente de otros países. Dentro de China, el virus H5N1 ya existe desde hace algún tiempo, así que si realmente existe una redistribución entre los H1N1 y H5N1, será un desastre", dijo Zhong en una entrevista con Reuters Televisión. 

"Esto es algo que tenemos que controlar el cambio, la mutación del virus. Esta es la razón por la presentación de informes de la tasa de muerte debe ser realmente transparente". 

La Organización Mundial de la Salud advirtió el martes que el virus H5N1 había estallado en las aves de corral en Egipto, Indonesia, Tailandia y Vietnam, lo que plantea una vez más una amenaza para los seres humanos. 

"En primer lugar, los lugares que están en contacto directo con las aves - generalmente populares rurales y trabajadores agrícolas - el riesgo de contraer la enfermedad a menudo fatal. En segundo lugar, el virus podría sufrir un proceso de" redistribución "con otro virus de la gripe y diseño de un nuevo tensión ", dijo. 

"El riesgo más evidente es el de la cepa H5N1 se combina con la pandemia ... (H1N1), de producir un virus de la gripe que es tan mortal como la anterior, tan contagiosa como la segunda". 

Zhong dijo a los medios de comunicación chinos la semana pasada que China podría haber tenido más muertes de la gripe H1N1 que se ha informado, con algunos gobiernos locales, posiblemente, ocultar los casos sospechosos. 

El médico es conocido por su franqueza y el trabajo en la lucha contra el Síndrome Respiratorio Agudo Severo en 2003, cuando el pánico en todo el país y desató la alarma internacional cuando se supo que los funcionarios ocultaron o subestimado la epidemia. 

El encubrimiento de los gobiernos locales en 2003 durante la epidemia de SRAS llevaron a los despidos de varios funcionarios. Más de 300 personas murieron en ese brote. 

De China, el país más poblado del mundo, ha informado de cerca de 70.000 casos de H1N1 y 53 muertes por el virus. 

Mientras que algunas regiones, simplemente carecen de la tecnología a prueba de H1N1, otras áreas han sido el tratamiento de las muertes como casos de neumonía ordinario sin una pregunta, dijo Zhong. 

"Algunas autoridades de salud locales se resisten, no quieren poner a prueba los pacientes con neumonía grave porque hay una regla que dice latente la muerte más H1N1, menos eficaz el control y la labor de prevención en su área," dijo Zhong. 

Zhong dijo que el ministro de salud de China, Chen Zhu, le llamó la semana pasada y de acuerdo con sus puntos de vista. Entonces apareció un anuncio sobre la pena de la página web del ministerio grave amenaza para los funcionarios capturados ocultar las muertes de la gripe H1N1 porcina. 

Sin embargo, se ha subrayado desde hace meses que las cifras fueron sólo la punta del iceberg. 

Instó a los países a poner más recursos en la mitigación de la enfermedad en lugar de en las medidas de prevención de costosos o pruebas de todo el mundo. Toda la OMS y el CDC EE.UU. a decir es que "millones" han sido infectadas. 

China Disease Expert Warns of H1N1 Mutation - Health News | Current Health News | Medical News - FOXNews.com


Mañana os pasaré algunos fracmentos de un informe de la OMS donde la Chan al poco de entrar como directora, en 2007, hace una declaración de intenciones y explica la reforma que hizo del Reglamento Internacional Sanitario. Confirma muchas de las sospechas que tengo hace tiempo con respecto a la futura pandemia de gripe aviar.

Saludos.


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Acojonante noticia en cuatro de la gripe - A.
> Dicen que ahora se multiplican por cuatro las infecciones de Gripe-A que afectan al pulmón (ARI supongo o eso que informaban de Ucrania). Y que se ha localizado aquí la cepa de Noruega. O algo así acaban de decir. Quieren que nos vacunemos si o si.



Excepto los casos de Ucrania, todas las muestras en que se detectan mutaciones son de fallecidos durante el verano, pero no lo han dicho hasta ahora.
Los de Brasil, Australia, China, Noruega, Japón, Francia, España, Mexico, todos son del verano, no hay aislamientos recientes, supongo que los de Ucrania los han metido en el saco con calzador y por acallar rumores tras las declaraciones del presidente de Ucrania, puesto que anteriormente negaban que hubiese nada diferente al H1N1.


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

*FUERTES DECLARACIONES DE RECOMBINOMICS CONTRA LA OMS*

*WHO Mis-statements in D225G and H274Y Raise Concerns*(traducción automática google)


*Declaraciones de la OMS en D225G y H274Y plantear problemas 
Recombinomics Comentario 21:31 
27 de noviembre 2009 *

Las pruebas preliminares no muestran cambios significativos en la pandemia (H1N1) 2009 de virus basado en las investigaciones de muestras tomadas de pacientes en Ucrania. Los análisis están siendo realizados por dos centros colaboradores de la OMS de la gripe como parte de la red mundial de vigilancia de la gripe. 
Preliminares muestran que la secuencia genética que el virus es similar a los virus utilizados para la producción de la vacuna contra la gripe pandémica y confirmaron la eficacia de la vacuna en este momento. 

*Los comentarios anteriores de la OMS en su última actualización de Ucrania brote son desafortunadas. *Los comentarios fueron hechos después de las secuencias se había generado que mostró que cuatro de cuatro casos mortales en Ucrania la unión de los receptores D225G dominio de cambio. Este cambio se había previsto debido a que es el tipo de cambio que se espera para el gran número de muertes que estaban vinculados a la rápida destrucción de los pulmones. D225G había sido identificado en 1918 y 1919 muestras de pulmón de las infecciones mortales y el análisis del cambio identificado un cambio en la especificidad de unión del receptor, que incluye 2,3 alfa receptores que se encuentran en el epitelio pulmonar humano.* El fracaso de la OMS para considerar un cambio tan significativo plantea serias preocupaciones sobre la credibilidad de la agencia y los fundamentos científicos. *

Por otra parte la posición 225 se encuentra en uno de los sitios antigénicos conocidos, a que declaren una confirmación de la eficacia de la vacuna fue falsa. Secuencias de H1N1 con tres cambios en la posición 225 (D225G, D225E, y D225N) ya habían sido denunciados y D225N el H3N2 se asocia con resistencia a la fijación de S31N (Adamantano) en H3N2 de temporada. Por lo tanto, *un cambio en esa posición no confirmaron la eficacia de la vacuna *y la ficha de caracterización de una de las cuatro secuencias de los casos mortales se acaba de declarar un "reactor de baja" sobre la eficacia de la vacuna no fue confirmada y la causa fue probable que se D225G ya que es el único cambio HA sinónimo de las secuencias de Ucrania de casos fatales. 

*El fracaso de la OMS para informar correctamente sobre la unión al receptor de dominio después de las secuencias se había generado destruye la confianza en la agencia en un momento más crucial.* *Además de la orientación de los pulmones y una reducción en la eficiencia de la vacuna, la resistencia a Tamiflu es en la subida y uno de los casos fatales D225G en Francia también ha H274Y, aumentando las preocupaciones en un momento en que la OMS está publicando actualizaciones de la situación, que no son creíbles. *

*A continuación, compuesto de esta falta de credibilidad o al afirmar que el D225G, que es de cuatro casos no relacionados en el oeste de Ucrania son "espontáneos", que es también la caracterización de la resistencia al oseltamivir, H274Y. Estas afirmaciones no tienen base científica y son simplemente absurdo. *

*Estas declaraciones de la OMS, en un momento de gran peligro, son escandalosas y peligrosas para la salud del mundo. *

WHO Mis-statements in D225G and H274Y Raise Concerns


----------



## lamentiraestaahifuera.com (28 Nov 2009)

Hola. Me presento. Soy el admin del sitio lamentiraestaahifuera.com . Veo que tenéis aquí montado un buen hilo sobre la gripe A. Espero poder aportar algo positivo, siempre desde mi punto de vista (escéptico).

Un saludo


----------



## andion (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hola. Me presento. Soy el admin del sitio lamentiraestaahifuera.com . Veo que tenéis aquí montado un buen hilo sobre la gripe A. Espero poder aportar algo positivo, siempre desde mi punto de vista (escéptico).
> 
> Un saludo



Bienvenido, ...... pilla sitio delante pa verlo bien todo....


----------



## willbeend (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hola. Me presento. Soy el admin del sitio lamentiraestaahifuera.com . Veo que tenéis aquí montado un buen hilo sobre la gripe A. Espero poder aportar algo positivo, siempre desde mi punto de vista (escéptico).
> 
> Un saludo



Bienvenido.

Me alegra que este hilo se este convirtiendo en otro punto de encuentro de difrentes blogers de la materia.

Sinceramente.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Nov 2009)

Pues saludos "lamentira", me gustaría saber la opinión de un escéptico sobre este tema. Supongo que no creera que la gripa A es una conspiración para matar a un tercio de la humanidad .

Pero si es un verdadero escéptico, dudara de la version de la OMS sobre esta PANdemia.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hola. Me presento. Soy el admin del sitio lamentiraestaahifuera.com . Veo que tenéis aquí montado un buen hilo sobre la gripe A. Espero poder aportar algo positivo, siempre desde mi punto de vista (escéptico).
> 
> Un saludo



Procura no desentonar o el comisario Putin te enviara al edificio mas alto de Moscu, si, ese de la Plaza de la Lubianka desde cuyos sotanos se ve Siberia.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hola. Me presento. Soy el admin del sitio lamentiraestaahifuera.com . Veo que tenéis aquí montado un buen hilo sobre la gripe A. Espero poder aportar algo positivo, siempre desde mi punto de vista (escéptico).
> 
> Un saludo



Bienvenido, vendrá bien un poco "de aire fresco".

Willbeend, haz el favor de corregir tu mensaje de bienvenida jodío :XX: que le has dicho bienvendío :XX:


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> O cómo dijo alguien hace mucho: _*La maldición del hombre es el olvido*_
> 
> Ayer me entró en el blog uno que pertenecía a no sé qué grupo que quería defenestrar a todos los médicos en plan marxista-extremista. Decía que se dedicaban a asesinar a la gente poco más o menos. Terminé borrando sus mensajes después de decirle que no iba a tolerar su propaganda. Me recordó los tiempos en que las cosas se salieron de madre y se perseguía a la gente para matarla indiscriminadamente. Miedo dan.



s'il vous plaît dime la direccion del blog, ya que soy tambien marxista extremista a lo mejor hago amigos


----------



## Kirot (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hola. Me presento. Soy el admin del sitio lamentiraestaahifuera.com . Veo que tenéis aquí montado un buen hilo sobre la gripe A. Espero poder aportar algo positivo, siempre desde mi punto de vista (escéptico).
> 
> Un saludo



Saludos desde este hilo ejemplar.


----------



## lamentiraestaahifuera.com (28 Nov 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pues saludos "lamentira", me gustaría saber la opinión de un escéptico sobre este tema. Supongo que no creera que la gripa A es una conspiración para matar a un tercio de la humanidad .
> 
> Pero si es un verdadero escéptico, dudara de la version de la OMS sobre esta PANdemia.



Gracias por la bienvenida. Creo que mis pensamientos son completamente distintos a los de muchos de los que escriben aqui, pero espero que podamos discutir desde el respeto mutuo. No me van los enfrentamientos dialécticos, asi que no responderé ningun ataque directo, que seguro que los habrá. 
La verdad es que por definición no me creo nada pero hay algunas cosas que me cuesta más creerme que otras. En mi blog hay varios artículos en los que queda clara mi postura, pero no voy a poner los enlaces para que no me digan que hago spam. 
Creeo que la OMS es un grupo de personas que tratan continuamente de justificar su puesto, y que ante la menor oportunidad intentan atraer los focos. Creo que las farmaceuticas han tratado con la ayuda de algún político de hacer su agosto. No me atrevo a pensar que este virus lo han liberado intencionadamente para forrarse, aunque si al final se demostrase que si que lo fue, tampo me llevaría las manos a la cabeza. 
Lo que me cuesta creer es que haya una élite que trate de cargarse a 2/3 de la población. Me parece absurdo y con la única intención de asustar a la gente. La gente asustada es muy manejable y tiene una extraña tendencia a gastar dinero (mucho dinero).
Mirad que guión tan malo para una película: Los masones, iluminatis o quien sea, liberan un virus inofensivo. La OMS, que es un brazo de estas organizaciones, imponen a los gobiernos una vacunación obligatoria. Los laboratorios (todos) envenenan la vacuna para que al ponersela la gente se muera. 
¿No sería mas fácil haber creado un virus mortal y su vacuna, y haberlo liberado directamente?

Un saludo


----------



## yomango tupagas (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> ¿No sería mas fácil haber creado un virus mortal y su vacuna, y haberlo liberado directamente?
> 
> Un saludo



Bueno, eso fué lo que intentaron, pero les salió mal la jugada (recuerda lo de las vacunas contaminadas con gripe aviar de Baxter...)

Asi que ahora están con el plan-B (no confundir con el plan-E, zapatiesto va siempre por delante, incluso con las letras)

Saludo!


----------



## cimarrón (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> ¿No sería mas fácil haber creado un virus mortal y su vacuna, y haberlo liberado directamente?



No. Puesto que no saben crear virus, fuera del imaginario colectivo.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Nov 2009)

BUeno, aquí hay gente que ni si quiera se cree que exista un virus. Putin lo ha demostrado hasta cierto punto.

Los virus de la gripe nunca han sido aislados, sino secuenciados informaticamente, las mutaciones no son mas que "ruido" estadistico, por tanto hay tantas cepas, porque cada vez que "investigan" pueden encontrar una nueva cepa.

Por otro lado con la gripe A no se ha respetado los postulados de Koch. Por tanto, es probable que una persona sana tenga gripe A, asi como un orangutan.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Gracias por la bienvenida. Creo que mis pensamientos son completamente distintos a los de muchos de los que escriben aqui, pero espero que podamos discutir desde el respeto mutuo. No me van los enfrentamientos dialécticos, asi que no responderé ningun ataque directo, que seguro que los habrá.
> La verdad es que por definición no me creo nada pero hay algunas cosas que me cuesta más creerme que otras. En mi blog hay varios artículos en los que queda clara mi postura, pero no voy a poner los enlaces para que no me digan que hago spam.
> Creeo que la OMS es un grupo de personas que tratan continuamente de justificar su puesto, y que ante la menor oportunidad intentan atraer los focos. Creo que las farmaceuticas han tratado con la ayuda de algún político de hacer su agosto. No me atrevo a pensar que este virus lo han liberado intencionadamente para forrarse, aunque si al final se demostrase que si que lo fue, tampo me llevaría las manos a la cabeza.
> Lo que me cuesta creer es que haya una élite que trate de cargarse a 2/3 de la población. Me parece absurdo y con la única intención de asustar a la gente. La gente asustada es muy manejable y tiene una extraña tendencia a gastar dinero (mucho dinero).
> ...



Te recomiendo te leas lo que Mr Putin se molestó en escribir en un tema aparte sobre las vacunas y los virus. A mi me ha hecho cambiar de forma de pensar en algunos aspectos:

*
La burbuja de Pandemias*

Y lo mismo que te han dicho ya, no olvides el episodio de principios de año, cuando un laboratorio filial de Baxter en Austria, envió material para vacunas con virus humano y AVIAR sin atenuar a 16 laboratorios europeos. Si el técnico de laboratorio checo no llega a inyectarles a esos pobrecillos hurones (descansen en paz, que no murieron en balde) unas porciones de ese material para comprobar su calidad, las vacunas de gripe estacional suministradas en varios países de Europa habrían provocado con *casi total seguridad* una epidemia de un virus mutado entre gripe humana y aviar que habría tenido cómo consecuencia millones de muertos e infectados. *Y además y lo quiero subrayar, el que se hiciera un silencio informativo casi total sobre un incidente tan grave, es un síntoma casi indiscutible de connivencia entre las farmacéuticas y los medios de comunicación.*

Y si todo lo anterior no te convence, te ves éste formidable documental del Dr. Leonard Horowitz donde te va a explicar paso por paso cómo nos han estado inoculando enfermedades mientras nos vacunaban para otras cosas, además de que demuestra que el SIDA, el cáncer y otras enfermedades graves, han sido si no creadas, expandidas artificial e intencionadamente, con la connivencia de farmacéuticas, medios de comunicación y estamentos militares y gubernamentales.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7PkGGmVLRyo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7PkGGmVLRyo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PkGGmVLRyo&feature=PlayList&p=DE79FC161FBCFAC1&index=0&playnext=1"><strong>Confiamos en las mentiras, lista de Reproducción Completa</strong></a>


----------



## willbeend (28 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Bienvenido, vendrá bien un poco "de aire fresco".
> 
> Willbeend, haz el favor de corregir tu mensaje de bienvenida jodío :XX: que le has dicho bienvendío :XX:





La noche me confunde... y tengo una mano que escribe mas rapido que la otra.

Eso de "Aire fresco" es mio, copion! 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2159273-post861.html


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (28 Nov 2009)

*49 muertos en tres dias en Turkia*

Swine flu kills 49 in three days across Turkey

The Ministry of Health on Thursday announced that the death toll from swine flu had risen to 161 across the nation, killing 49 in three days.
A total of 243 people across Turkey are receiving treatment at various hospitals. Of these, 70 are in intensive care and 32 are on respirators, the Ministry of Health reported. Among the 161 who died of swine flu, 92 are reported to have had chronic diseases, making them vulnerable to the H1N1 virus.

The report highlighted that the best way to protect against swine flu is vaccination and noted: “The vaccination of those who have chronic diseases and those who age between 6 months and 24 years of age continues at our health institutions. It is of crucial importance to be sensitive about personal protection measures. Practicing good personal hygiene and washing one's hands often are among the main ways to decrease the possibility of contracting the virus. Anyone who is sick should not go to work or school, but should instead rest at home.” The report also stressed that people should avoid close contact with others.
Swine flu kills 49 in three days across Turkey

*Nazareth toddler third Israeli to die after receiving swine flu vaccination*

Nazareth toddler third Israeli to die after receiving swine flu vaccination - Haaretz - Israel News
*
Swine flu: last seven days sees record number of UK deaths
Thirty-one deaths* is highest weekly number since outbreak began, although number of infections falls for third week in a row

Swine flu: last seven days sees record number of UK deaths | World news | guardian.co.uk

Putin ¿esta es una imagen real del virus aislado o es de esas generadas por ordenador?






Negative-stained image of the swine flu virus taken by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention. Photograph: AP


----------



## Bercipotecado (28 Nov 2009)

Da hasta miedo, lo que esta dando de si este hilo! xDDD


----------



## lamentiraestaahifuera.com (28 Nov 2009)

Hola Eduardo. 

El vídeo todavía no lo he visto. Lo miraré ahora. Conocía parte de los datos del post de Putin. Estos videos son de un programa de Estados Unidos en el que se analizó el tema de la vacunación de 1976 que utilicé en uno de los articulos del blog. 

YouTube - Vacuna de gripe porcina (PELIGRO) conspiración parte 1 de 2 subtitulos español NOM 

YouTube - Vacuna de gripe porcina (PELIGRO) conspiración parte 2 de 2 subtitulos español NOM 

Es muy interesante observar la cara del responsable del proyecto de generación de la vacuna cuando es acosado por el presentador. Me da la impresión de que reconoce que como resultado de un error propio o de alguien de su equipo se generó una vacuna que trajo consecuencias nefastas. 

Las vacunas nuevas en ocasiones han sido problemáticas. No hace falta irse muy atrás en el tiempo. La vacuna del virus del papiloma está ocasionando alguna muerte en las niñas vacunadas. ¿Quiere eso decir que hay una conspiración para exterminar a las mujeres jóvenes para acabar con la especie? Yo no lo creo. 

Es conocido que hay un porcentaje pequeño de personas a las que una vacuna puede ocasionarles el mal de Guillain Barre. En vacunaciones masivas, como la de 1976, era de esperar que un numero importante de estas enfermedades apareciese. 

En relación a Baxter, es cierto que esta compañía ha tenido varios incidentes muy graves. Uno de ellos es que que mencionas del material contaminado enviado a la República Checa. Estos errores creo que les hacen merecedor de una investigación para depurar responsabilidades que creo que no se ha producido. Estas noticias si que tuvieron eco, pero se produjeron en febrero, cuanto lo de la pandemia todavía no había estallado, y pasaron desapercibidas. 

Los virus antes de ser inoculados en el cuerpo humano tienen que estar muertos. Para matarlos se irradian o se tratan con un químico. Por eso las vacunas en algunas ocasiones pueden contener algún agente nocivo, pero en una dosis inofensiva para una persona. 

Creo que decir que todas las vacunas son veneno es excederse. Yo por ejemplo no me voy a poner la vacuna de la gripe A pero a mis hijos les he puesto todas las vacunas de su plan de vacunación. Hay un hecho, que es que la esperanza de vida está en aumento, que se contradice con esa hipótesis de que las vacunas nos envenenan. Se han erradicado enfermedades tremendas como la viruela y la polio, que hace décadas eran enfermedades activas. 

Lo que si que es cierto, es que las prisas no son buenas para nada, y una vacuna realizada con prisas es peligrosa y a no ser que sea para evitar una enfermedad con una mortalidad elevada no merece la pena aplicarla. 

Un saludo


----------



## yomango tupagas (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Las vacunas nuevas en ocasiones han sido problemáticas. No hace falta irse muy atrás en el tiempo. La vacuna del virus del papiloma está ocasionando alguna muerte en las niñas vacunadas. ¿Quiere eso decir que hay una conspiración para exterminar a las mujeres jóvenes para acabar con la especie? Yo no lo creo.



No solo muertes, sino muchos y muy graves efectos secundarios, y hablamos de muchos miles solo en USA, y no te creas que hay pocos en España.

Que con la vacuna del papiloma no van a exterminar a las mujeres? cierto, pero cuantas van a quedar infértiles con lo que no aumentarán la poblaciñon mundial?

Y no hablo de infertilidad unicamente por la vacuna del papiloma humano.



lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Creo que decir que todas las vacunas son veneno es excederse. Yo por ejemplo no me voy a poner la vacuna de la gripe A pero a mis hijos les he puesto todas las vacunas de su plan de vacunación. Hay un hecho, que es que la esperanza de vida está en aumento, que se contradice con esa hipótesis de que las vacunas nos envenenan. Se han erradicado enfermedades tremendas como la viruela y la polio, que hace décadas eran enfermedades activas.



La esperanza de vida aumenta gracias a la higiene, el agua potable y una alimentación mas variada (que no mejor) que lo que había antes.
Las vacunas SON VENENO, de hecho muchas de las cosas que contienen son venenos y toxicos, y de los más potentes que hay. No hablo por hablar.
Y aún te crees la leyenda urbana de que las vacunas han erradicado enfermedades como la viruela o la polio? tienes que leer mucho más sobre esto y te darás cuenta de como las farmaceúticas se han aprovechado de la tendencia natural a desaparecer de esas enfermedades, gracias a lo que he comentado antes.
Hay gráficos que hablan por si solos, deberías ver el documental: "Vacunas: la verdad oculta"

Por otra parte, las farmeceúticas se lucran con la enfermedad, viven del sufrimiento de las personas. No les interesa que estés muerto (aunque a otros poderes que están por encima sí, pero ese es otro tema), pero si le interesa que estes enfermo, y que vivas muchos años, un enfermo crónico es un cliente de por vida. Piensa tambien sobre eso.

Saludos


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

Si hacemos memoria, la señora Chan antes de acceder al cargo de Directora de la OMS en 2007, ocupaba el puesto de Ministra de Salud en China durante el escándalo de la aparición del "nuevo" virus de SARS en 2003 en la provincia de Guangdong, cuya causa no es publicitada pero sí reconocida en los Planes de Emergencia de la OMS donde se toma como ejemplo del riesgo que podría suponer la liberación intencionada o no de agentes patógenos a partir de laboratorios.

Tras acceder la Sra. Chan al mandato de la OMS, la organización dió un giro importante, revisando el Reglamento Sanitario Internacional de 2005 aplicado hasta su llegada a la OMS para frenar la gripe aviar, y adaptandolo a una nueva visión futura del mundo.

A efectos de dar a conocer dichos cambios se elaboró este informe:


*Informe sobre la salud en el mundo 2007.
UN PORVENIR MÁS SEGURO. 
Protección de la salud pública mundial en el siglo XXI.

http://www.who.int/whr/2007/07_report_es.pdf*

(algunos extractos)


El RSI (2005) amplía el radio de acción de la defensa colectiva, que se limitaba a unas cuantas enfermedades «cuarentenables», para abarcar cualquier emergencia con repercusiones sanitarias internacionales, incluidos los brotes de enfermedades emergentes y epidemiógenas, los brotes de enfermedades de transmisión alimentaria, los desastres naturales y los incidentes químicos o radionucleares, ya sea accidentales o provocados de forma deliberada.

*El presente informe se centra, en cambio, en determinados problemas que ponen en peligro la salud colectiva de las personas a escala internacional: epidemias y pandemias de enfermedades infecciosas y otros eventos agudos de salud, según se definen en la revisión del Reglamento Sanitario Internacional, conocida como RSI (2005), que entró en vigor en junio de 2007.*

*La finalidad del Reglamento es detener las enfermedades en las fronteras internacionales.* Constituye un instrumento legislativo esencial para la seguridad sanitaria mundial, que brinda el marco global necesario para prevenir, detectar y evaluar los incidentes que puedan constituir una emergencia de salud pública de importancia internacional y, en caso necesario, ofrecer una respuesta coordinada a ellos.

Las nuevas normas son más amplias y exigentes que las anteriores y hacen mucho más hincapié en la responsabilidad que tienen todos los países de instaurar sistemas eficaces de detección y control de riesgos para la salud pública, y de hacerlo para el año 2012.

La OMS ha elaborado un plan estratégico para orientar a los países en el desarrollo de las capacidades previstas en el RSI y ayudarlos a superar las dificultades inherentes al proceso.

*Dado que la próxima gripe pandémica probablemente sea de la variedad aviar*, se han adoptado muchas medidas para controlar los brotes iniciales en aves de corral, incluida la destrucción de decenas de millones de aves.

*La OMS colaboró con algunos Estados Miembros en la constitución de unas reservas internacionales de oseltamivir, antiviral que teóricamente podría detener la transmisión en un foco inicial de contagio entre
seres humanos. La industria farmacéutica sigue investigando para hallar una vacuna contra la gripe pandémica. *

En 2007 siguieron produciéndose brotes en aves de corral, y también casos esporádicos en seres humanos, pero no llegó a surgir un virus pandemiógeno.
Sin embargo,* los científicos están de acuerdo en que persiste el riesgo de una pandemia por el virus H5N1 y en que, ya sea causada por este o por otro virus de la gripe aviar, la cuestión no es si se producirá, sino cuándo.*

*Los científicos están de acuerdo en que la amenaza de una pandemia por el virus H5N1 sigue siendo real y en que la aparición de una pandemia por este u otro virus de la gripe aviar sigue siendo sólo cuestión de tiempo.*

Desde que comenzó a aplicarse el RSI (2005), se han emprendido numerosas actividades de reducción del riesgo y preparación. Es evidente que la medida de reducción del
riesgo más importante es el control de la panzootia (equivalente a una pandemia entre los animales) de H5N1 en las aves de corral ya que, *mientras el virus esté presente en las poblaciones de pollos, la amenaza de pandemia no desaparecerá.* El control de la pandemia en las aves de corral permitirá que se reduzca también el número de infecciones humanas esporádicas.

No obstante, *el mundo sigue estando escasamente preparado para afrontar una situación en que las medidas de control en las aves de corral se revelan ineficaces.* *Si así fuera, si el H5N1 u otro virus de la gripe aviar (actualmente se conocen 16 subtipos H y cinco subtipos N) generasen por mutación una forma pandémica y se detectara un foco temprano de transmisión entre personas antes de que se propagara la infección en la población general, se intentaría detener la pandemia mediante un medicamento antiviral.*
*La OMS, la Asociación de Naciones del Asia Sudoriental (ASEAN) y los Estados Unidos, entre otros, han creado reservas internacionales de oseltamivir, el fármaco antiviral que podría detener la transmisión en un foco temprano de infección entre seres humanos.*

La acción estratégica propuesta por la OMS está vinculada con las seis fases de la alerta pandémica. *Actualmente el mundo se encuentra en la fase 3: transmisión entre seres humanos muy limitada o inexistente*. El paso de una a otra fase se decide en función de diversos factores, entre ellos el comportamiento epidemiológico de la enfermedad y las características de los virus circulantes. *El cambio de la fase 3 a la fase 4 entrañaría la aplicación de las medidas de contención rápida que se han descrito anteriormente.*

*Un déficit en la producción de vacuna antigripal es otra de las razones de la insuficiente preparación del mundo ante una eventual pandemia. Hoy día, la capacidad máxima anual de producción de vacuna trivalente contra la gripe estacional es de 500 millones de dosis, lo que satisface la demanda presente. Si se necesitara una vacuna antipandémica, habría que aumentar la capacidad de producción.* De ahí que la OMS haya elaborado el *Plan de Acción Mundial para Vacunas contra la Gripe Pandémica, orientado a incrementar la capacidad mundial de producción,* que estaría disponible si se necesitara una vacuna antipandémica frente al H5N1 u otros virus de la gripe aviar.

*En la actualidad, la industria farmacéutica está fabricando vacunas contra el virus H5N1 basadas en cepas de éste que han sido seleccionadas por la OMS.*




Está claro que desde que accedió al cargo por narices ha de haber una pandemia de gripe aviar.


----------



## lamentiraestaahifuera.com (28 Nov 2009)

yomango, esta pregunta que te voy a hacer es un poco chorra porque me vas a responder lo que buenamente quieras. ¿Tienes hijos? ¿Los has vacunado?


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

Todo lo anterior es exceso de celo o algo más?

Cuando se habla del origen natural de un virus, en realidad se está hablando de su aparición en animales de granja, situación que debido al hacinamiento y sistemas de producción de cría intensiva favorece la aparición de enfermedades transmisibles a través de los millones de insectos que acuden y se reproducen en las explotaciones ganaderas. 

No olvidemos que todos los virus de gripe son de origen aviar y han existido siempre, es decir son muy anteriores al ser humano. 
Historicamente el hombre, las aves de corral y los cerdos han compartido espacios comunes e incluso vivienda durante milenios y por ello el ser humano ha ido creando inmunidad hacia las gripes animales, sin representar mayor riesgo hasta la creación de granjas industriales y la separación física por especies que impide la inmunización natural entre todas ellas.

El mal no está en las aves silvestres, como ya está más que demostrado por los especialistas en ornitología, sino en la industrialización de la carne y su globalización. 

Seo BirdLife, organización que asumió la función oficial de centinela de campo ante la posible pandemia, desmiente públicamente dicha teoría, así como la supuesta propagación por aves silvestres ya que no han encontrado en todos estos años ningún caso de ave silvestre infectada a pesar de que la OMS contabilizó algúnos supuestos, e insisten que la gripe aviar viaja por carretera, en camiones. 

La OMS hasta ahora ha eludido darles datos sobre la "supuesta" zona de reservorio natural salvaje en Siberia ante el ofrecimiento de Seo BirdLife de colaborar en la erradicación del foco.

Los virólogos no solo no entienden de informática, tampoco tienen ni idea de aves a menos que también sean ornitólogos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (28 Nov 2009)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> Putin ¿esta es una imagen real del virus aislado o es de esas generadas por ordenador?



1. no es de un virus aislado,
2. la imagen es de microscopio,
3. son partículas sin identificar..

Respecto al punto (3), "a ojo" no se puede saber qué carajo son esas partículas, es necesario analizar su composición. Para elo hay que concentrar una masa importante de las mismas, separarlas de impurezas (restos celulares humanos) y una vez conseguido ésto proceder a secuenciar.

Pero incluso si todo lo anterior tiene éxito, aun falta lo mas importante que es demostrar que las partículas son patógenas y contagiosas, para ello se ha de comprobar que verifican los postulados de Koch.


----------



## Nar-- (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> yomango, esta pregunta que te voy a hacer es un poco chorra porque me vas a responder lo que buenamente quieras. ¿Tienes hijos? ¿Los has vacunado?



Esa pregunta es de las de irse por los cerros de Ubeda si tenemos en cuenta que se vacuna casi el 100% de los niños, deberias preguntar si han tenido alguna reacción adversa, en mi caso me empecé a interesar sobre el tema vacunas por esa razón.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...032-gripe-vacunas-muerte-la-gran-mentira.html


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (28 Nov 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> La noche me confunde... y tengo una mano que escribe mas rapido que la otra.
> 
> Eso de "Aire fresco" es mio, copion!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2159273-post861.html



*
Pues debe ser que todavía no te despertaste, porque esa cita, aparte de ser del conocimiento popular, no aparece en tu bienvenida.* :XX:



lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hola Eduardo.
> 
> Las vacunas nuevas en ocasiones han sido problemáticas. No hace falta irse muy atrás en el tiempo. La vacuna del virus del papiloma está ocasionando alguna muerte en las niñas vacunadas. ¿Quiere eso decir que hay una conspiración para exterminar a las mujeres jóvenes para acabar con la especie? Yo no lo creo.
> 
> ...



*También te saludo*


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> yomango, esta pregunta que te voy a hacer es un poco chorra porque me vas a responder lo que buenamente quieras. ¿Tienes hijos? ¿Los has vacunado?




Hola, y bienvenido al foro.

Tengo una hija ya mayorcita, la vacuné antes de que a mí me afectaran negativamente unas cuantas vacunas antigripales y descubriera que por genética tenemos hipersensibilidad retardada a metales y a diversas sustancias químicas y que la exposición acumulativa y continuada a dichos agentes nos producen a largo plazo enfermedades autoinmunes crónicas, algo mayormente ignorado por la medicina pública. 

Por ser enfermo crónico se me considera grupo de riesgo y por tanto habría de vacunarme según las autoridades, los especialistas que me llevan consideran que entre pasar una gripe o agravar mis enfermedades, es preferible lo primero.

Yo lo tengo claro, ya pasé la gripe hace mes y medio con algunas pequeñas complicaciones, pero tampoco me habría vacunado. 

Si hubiese de vacunar a mi hija ahora sabiendo lo que sé, evidentemente exigiría explicaciones públicas, alternativas y garantías médicas.

Saludos.


----------



## lamentiraestaahifuera.com (28 Nov 2009)

Sería fantástico conocer los protocolos de seguridad que existen en los laboratorios para hacernos una idea de la magnitud del error que se debió de cometer en Baxter. No se si alguien dispone de esta información. Yo por mi parte lo voy a buscar a ver is encuentro algo.
Teresa dice que el protocolo impide achacar a un error la mezcla de los virus, pero me gustaría comprobarlo de primera mano antes de creérmelo.


----------



## willbeend (28 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> *
> Pues debe ser que todavía no te despertaste, porque esa cita, aparte de ser del conocimiento popular, no aparece en tu bienvenida.* :XX:
> 
> 
> ...



niet!!!

Nein!

Si me acababa de levantar, hoy he dormido 11 horitas bien buenas por las que tenia que recuperar del dia a dia por vuestra culpa, que me teneis en vela hasta las tantas.

Pincha el link anda http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2159273-post861.html que es lo primero (y el unico) que te recibio de esa forma en este mismo hilo de la misma forma que lo has usado tu  .

Pero obviamente es una coña.

Ala, un poco mas de paja para el hilo continuando en mi linea y up up


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Nov 2009)

*lo mas importante que es demostrar que las partículas son patógenas y contagiosas, para ello se ha de comprobar que verifican los postulados de Koch*.
__________________

Esto que ha dicho putin es lo mas importante sin duda


----------



## willbeend (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Sería fantástico conocer los protocolos de seguridad que existen en los laboratorios para hacernos una idea de la magnitud del error que se debió de cometer en Baxter. No se si alguien dispone de esta información. Yo por mi parte lo voy a buscar a ver is encuentro algo.
> Teresa dice que el protocolo impide achacar a un error la mezcla de los virus, pero me gustaría comprobarlo de primera mano antes de creérmelo.



Recuerdo que la monja decia que la atenuacion se realizaba despues de haber juntado todos los viruses en el producto, por lo que era de extrañar que tan solo esos dos, no hubieran sido atenuados y el resto si. Es decir, de haber fallado la atenuacion, hubiera fallado en otros viruses y no solo en esos dos. como si los hubieran puesto a parte y a porposito vamos. 

Eso me parecio entender.


----------



## cimarrón (28 Nov 2009)

la monja es un troyano


----------



## willbeend (28 Nov 2009)

cimarrón dijo:


> la monja es un troyano



Yo hubiera apostado a que se trataba simplemente de mal ware...


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

Yo lo tengo encuadernado, pero como escanearlo es un buen rato aquí hay un ejemplo de la universidad de cantabria y el manual oficial de la OMS

Seguridad en los laboratorios

Universidad de Cantabria Seguridad en los laboratorios


OMS - Manual de Bioseguridad en El Laboratorio

http://www.who.int/csr/resources/publications/biosafety/CDS_CSR_LYO_2004_11SP.pdf


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

Pero ya te digo que es 99,99 % imposible si se cumplen las normas establecidas y si las auditorías de control internas y externas son como deben ser.


----------



## willbeend (28 Nov 2009)

Esto de las auditorias de control es un poco como las auditorias que controlan desde hace años a los bancos para evitar quiebras y ayudas publicas como esta ocurriendo actualmente no?

De mucho no han servido.


----------



## lamentiraestaahifuera.com (28 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Pero ya te digo que es 99,99 % imposible si se cumplen las normas establecidas y si las auditorías de control internas y externas son como deben ser.



Bueno, hoy mismo ha salido en televisión una pareja que se ha colado en una fiesta de la familia Obama y se ha saltado todos los controles. El equipo de seguridad del presidente de EEUU ha tenido que pedir disculpas públicamente. Todos los procedimientos son perfectos y seguros hasta que llega alguien y hace algo que nadie podía suponer que haría.


----------



## yomango tupagas (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> yomango, esta pregunta que te voy a hacer es un poco chorra porque me vas a responder lo que buenamente quieras. ¿Tienes hijos? ¿Los has vacunado?



Si, claro que te respondo:

Tengo un hijo, que ahora acaba de cumplir un año.
Por supuesto que no tienen ni una sola vacuna en su cuerpecito, y me encargué personalmente de firmar los documentos para que no le pusieran la vacuna de la hepatitis B (con 6 veces más de la cantidad de mercurio por Kg/dia maxima establecida por la OMS) a las 24 horas de nacer.

Curiosamente, es u niño mucho más despierto que todos los que conozco de su edead, incluso nuestra pediatra que es pro-vacunas, está bastante alucinada con su desarrollo. Yo creo ( y lo digo en serio) que ella se está cuestionando bastantes cosas sobre las vacunas.


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Bueno, hoy mismo ha salido en televisión una pareja que se ha colado en una fiesta de la familia Obama y se ha saltado todos los controles. El equipo de seguridad del presidente de EEUU ha tenido que pedir disculpas públicamente. Todos los procedimientos son perfectos y seguros hasta que llega alguien y hace algo que nadie podía suponer que haría.




Si los procedimientos y el seguimiento de control son buenos el nivel de error es mínimo, rapidamente detectable y aceptable en los riesgos, si no estaríamos hablando de negligencia, corrupción (que por desgracia es muy abundante), o lo que es peor intencionalidad.

El mayor problema de las agencias de auditoría y certificación es la corrupción.


----------



## ilral (28 Nov 2009)

hola yomango, tuviste algun problema por no vacunar a tu hijo???. tengo entendido que algunas son obligatorias....quizas me equivoco..pero no son obligatorias para poder escolarizar a los niños??.


----------



## lamentiraestaahifuera.com (28 Nov 2009)

yomango tupagas dijo:


> Si, claro que te respondo:
> 
> Tengo un hijo, que ahora acaba de cumplir un año.
> Por supuesto que no tienen ni una sola vacuna en su cuerpecito, y me encargué personalmente de firmar los documentos para que no le pusieran la vacuna de la hepatitis B (con 6 veces más de la cantidad de mercurio por Kg/dia maxima establecida por la OMS) a las 24 horas de nacer.
> ...



Hay que tenerlo muy claro para hacer eso. Si tu lo tienes tan claro, ole por ti. Yo no lo tengo claro, pero ante la duda he preferido ponérselas a los dos que tengo.


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (28 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hay que tenerlo muy claro para hacer eso. Si tu lo tienes tan claro, ole por ti. Yo no lo tengo claro, pero ante la duda he preferido ponérselas a los dos que tengo.



Amigo, no sé que necesitas para comprender que a un hijo no se le debe de inyectar mercurio. Ya es una locura permitir que le inyecten patógenos, pero mercurio... por muy tratado o en forma de "loquesea" que lo modifiquen.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> hola yomango, tuviste algun problema por no vacunar a tu hijo???. tengo entendido que algunas son obligatorias....quizas me equivoco..pero no son obligatorias para poder escolarizar a los niños??.



En España ninguna vacuna es obligatoria, son recomendadas.
No pueden negarse a escolarizar a tu hijo por no estar vacunado.
Tienen más que suficiente con un certificado médico donde apunte que la salud de tu hijo es correcta.


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

Otro "detalle" básico en el caso de Baxter y cualquier otro laboratorio, es que eran patógenos de muy distinto riesgo, se habla de gripe estacional y aviar con lo cual están catalogados en niveles de riesgo 3 y 4 respectivamente y por lo tanto separados en recintos y contenedores muy distintos y bajo normativas diferentes y es imposible que se mezclen accidentalmente. 
El hecho de estar mezclados sugiere que era material de experimentación. Un error posible sería en la logística de envío de pedidos con lo cual algún otro laboratorio habría recibido material estacional en lugar de experimental. Pero aún es más complicado pues el etiquetado del producto habría sido detectado inmediatamente al abrir los pedidos erróneos y no fué el caso ya que se llegó a inyectar como prueba extra e independientemente de los protocolos lo que indica que algo no le cuadró al técnico.

Es muy extraño y muy grave, habría que hablar de múltiples negligencias o lo que sería peor intencionalidad.

*Biosafety in Microbiological and Biomedical Laboratories**
U.S. Department of Health and Human Services
Public Health Service
*Centers for Disease Control and Prevention*
and
National Institutes of Health
Fifth Edition
2007
U. S. Government Printing Office
Washington: 2007

http://www.cdc.gov/od/OHS/biosfty/bmbl5/BMBL_5th_Edition.pdf


----------



## PutinReReloaded (28 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Otro "detalle" básico en el caso de Baxter y cualquier otro laboratorio, es que eran patógenos de muy distinto riesgo, se habla de gripe estacional y aviar con lo cual están catalogados en niveles de riesgo 3 y 4 respectivamente y por lo tanto separados en recintos y contenedores muy distintos y bajo normativas diferentes y es imposible que se mezclen accidentalmente.



Sin Koch no hay patógenos y todo ese galimatías pseudo-científico pierde su significado. A todas esas clasificaciones, niveles, cepas, riesgos etc. se les cae la base y se quedan en castillos de naipes y en rollos de ventas de un charlatán.


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> hola yomango, tuviste algun problema por no vacunar a tu hijo???. tengo entendido que algunas son obligatorias....quizas me equivoco..pero no son obligatorias para poder escolarizar a los niños??.





En España las únicas vacunas obligatorias son las necesarias para viajar al extranjero.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2009)

"Toxicología El thiomersal es muy tóxico por inhalación, ingestión, y en contacto con la piel símbolo de riesgo químico EC T+), con peligro de efectos acumulativos. También es muy tóxico a los organismos acuáticos, y puede causar efectos adverso a largo plazo en ambientes acuáticos (símbolo de riesgo químico EC N).[8] En el cuerpo, es metabolizado o degradado a catión etilmercurio (C2H5Hg+) y tiosalicilato.[2]

Se han llevado a cabo pocos estudios de la toxicidad de thiomersal en humanos. Los experimentos en animales sugieren que el thiomersal se disocia rápidamente para liberar catión etilmercurio después de inyección; que los patrones de disposición del mercurio son similares a los de haber sido expuesto a dosis equivalentes de cloruro de etilmercurio; y que el sistema nervioso central y los riñones son los órganos diana, con falta de coordinación motora como signo común. Se han observado signos similares en envenenamientos accidentales en humanos. Los mecanismos de acción del tóxico son desconocidos. La excreción fecal representa la mayor parte de la eliminación del cuerpo. El etilmercurio se elimina de la sangre con una vida media de aproximadamente 18 días, y del cerebro en aproximadamente 14 días. El mercurio inorgánico metabolizado a partir de etilmercurio tiene un tiempo de eliminación mucho más largo, al menos 120 días; parece ser mucho menos tóxico que el mercurio inorgánico producido del vapor de mercurio, por razones aún no comprendidas.[9]"


----------



## Kirot (28 Nov 2009)

Dicen que nos van a dejar estériles a medio-largo plazo... con vacunas eso lo tendrían fácil. Aparte de con la contaminación ambiental.


----------



## jgl (28 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Dicen que nos van a dejar estériles a medio-largo plazo... con vacunas eso lo tendrían fácil. Aparte de con la contaminación ambiental.



Creo que fué Caronte? quien puso un enlace a una carta escrita por una médico israelí a las autoridades sanitarias de su país pidiendo que no se inyectase a niños, embarazadas y soldados por la acción esterilizante que podía producir la mezcla de adyuvantes en la vacuna cerda, entre otros efectos secundarios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Creo que fué Caronte? quien puso un enlace a una carta escrita por una médico israelí a las autoridades sanitarias de su país pidiendo que no se inyectase a niños, embarazadas y soldados por la acción esterilizante que podía producir la mezcla de adyuvantes en la vacuna cerda, entre otros efectos secundarios.




Sí, está puesta por ahí no recuerdo donde.


----------



## yomango tupagas (29 Nov 2009)

ilral dijo:


> hola yomango, tuviste algun problema por no vacunar a tu hijo???. tengo entendido que algunas son obligatorias....quizas me equivoco..pero no son obligatorias para poder escolarizar a los niños??.



Ya te contestó caronte. Solo un apunte: esa primera vacuna, la de hepatitis B que le ponen a las 24 horas de nacer, hay que estar muy al loro y advertir que no quieres que se la pongan, hasta ponerte pesado.
Lo digo porque se la ponen sin avisar, en una de esas que se llevan al niño para pesarlo y nosequé...
Sólo tienes que firmar un papelito y punto.


----------



## yomango tupagas (29 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hay que tenerlo muy claro para hacer eso. Si tu lo tienes tan claro, ole por ti. Yo no lo tengo claro, pero ante la duda he preferido ponérselas a los dos que tengo.



Sobre la eficacia y beneficios de las vacunas, puedo tener dudas, pero sobre sus efectos perjudiciales no tengo ninguna.
Por eso lo que he preferido es no ponerselas!


----------



## Oráculo de Occidente (29 Nov 2009)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sí, está puesta por ahí no recuerdo donde.



Yo tampoco, pero usando un buscador *voila! aquí está*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2009)

Oráculo de Occidente dijo:


> Yo tampoco, pero usando un buscador *voila! aquí está*



Es que estoy perro :baba:, a rachas me da por buscar y me vuelvo loco 8: depende del trabajo que tenga :fiufiu:
Pero gracias por volverlo a poner.


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sin Koch no hay patógenos y todo ese galimatías pseudo-científico pierde su significado. A todas esas clasificaciones, niveles, cepas, riesgos etc. se les cae la base y se quedan en castillos de naipes y en rollos de ventas de un charlatán.





Que sí Putin, si estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero resulta que sin ese galimatías pseudo-científico es imposible acusar legalmente a ningún laboratorio, ni poner en evidencia a la OMS. 
Para desarmarles hay que usar su propia medicina, y en eso sé que estas de acuerdo.


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, Recombinomics sigue atacando y poniendo en evidencia a la OMS:


*WHO Silence on D225G Vaccine Mismatch Confuses Media*
Recombinomics Commentary 15:53
November 28, 2009


The vaccine can still prevent the virus from entering body cells to reproduce. These new changes should instead encourage all French to go to be vaccinated with adjuvant.

The above translation is from a French story on the discovery of D225G in two fatal French cases, one of which was also Tamiflu resistant. * Because of the failure of WHO to disclose the "low reactor" status of Ukraine H1N1 with D225G, media reports are distributing the false information, stating that the activity of the vaccine is unaffected by D225G.*

*This misinformation is fueled by the WHO update on Ukraine, which stated that the vaccine appeared to be unaffected based on the sequence*. For the "low reactor" the HA only had one amino acid difference, which was D225G.

As has been noted daily in new media reports, D225G is widespread, and phylogenetic analysis shows that the sub-clade in Norway and Ukraine is even more widespread than reported isolate with D225G, raising concerns that the D225G is circulating undetected because most samples are collected from the upper respiratory tract, while D225G is largely in the low respiratory tract.

The designation of a "low reactor" means that the titer of a reference anti-sera is reduced by at least 4 four. A four fold reduction in titer is typically called a mis-match and mismatched vaccines are a concern because a vaccination will not eliminate the new changes that reduced the titer, but will eliminate the wild type that competes with the variant. Therefore the use of a poorly match vaccine leads to increased vaccine resistance and in this case would select for D225G.

*The failure of WHO to address this issue is the height of irresponsibility.* Although the NY Times noted the Ukraine low reactivity due to D225G, it is not clear that the WHO comments were in response to the vaccine failure, since similar statements were made at the WHO virtual press conference and the reactivity of the vaccine was not addressed in statements or answers to questions, although the weatherman comment was in responces to questions about D225G..

*Therefore a statement by WHO is long overdue to end that false information distributed through media reports and the WHO needs to address plans to deal with the vaccine failure against D225G and potential similar failures against D225E and D225N which are also widespread.*



WHO Silence on D225G Vaccine Mismatch Confuses Media


----------



## yomango tupagas (29 Nov 2009)

sigue y sigue, como duracell:

La OMS confirma que la vacuna de la gripe A(H1N1) no sirve para la mutacion D225G El Capitán de la sardina


----------



## Kaprak63 (29 Nov 2009)

Interesante artículo sobre las bases biológicas del sistema inmune de las bacterias.



> *Biological Basis of 'Bacterial Immune System' Discovered*
> 
> ScienceDaily (Nov. 28, 2009) — Bacteria don't have easy lives. In addition to mammalian immune systems that besiege the bugs, they have natural enemies called bacteriophages, viruses that kill half the bacteria on Earth every two days.
> 
> ...


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

lamentiraestaahifuera.com dijo:


> Hay que tenerlo muy claro para hacer eso. Si tu lo tienes tan claro, ole por ti. Yo no lo tengo claro, pero ante la duda he preferido ponérselas a los dos que tengo.



Encontrarás toda la información necesaria en esta web:

[MERCURIADOS]

Demanda Judicial al Ministerio de Sanidad español por el mercurio dental y vacunal
SOCIOS DE VARIAS asociaciones españolas demandan en los Tribunales al Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo por los efectos nocivos (NO INFORMADOS) del mercurio dental y vacunal


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

yomango tupagas dijo:


> sigue y sigue, como duracell:
> 
> La OMS confirma que la vacuna de la gripe A(H1N1) no sirve para la mutacion D225G El Capitán de la sardina




Ya lo puse en el hilo oficial de la gripe cerda.

*No es exactamente así*, el artículo original y otros más que han publicado estos días en Recombinomics *lo que hace es acusar a la OMS de silenciarlo públicamente ya que no ha emitido ninguna actualización en que eso se confirme*, aunque los "expertos" lo admitan de boquilla y con recelo, y por lo tanto están creando confusión en los medios de comunicación.
Vamos, que les va a costar admitir lo evidente.

*Otras acusaciones de este medio científico contra la OMS son que la mutación no es "espontánea" como afirma la OMS, sino posíblemente provocada por la administración de los antivirales *que han acabado creando resistencias en el vírus. *Con lo cual el Tamiflú habría dejado de ser efectivo.*


*WHO Silence on D225G Immune Escape Raises Concerns*
13:18 November 27, 2009
WHO Silence on D225G Immune Escape Raises Concerns

*WHO Mis-statements in D225G and H274Y Raise Concerns*
21:31 November 27, 2009
WHO Mis-statements in D225G and H274Y Raise Concerns

*WHO Confirms D225G Vaccine Failure *
03:31 November 28, 2009
WHO Confirms D225G Vaccine Failure

*WHO Silence on D225G Vaccine Mismatch Confuses Media *
15:53 November 28, 2009
WHO Silence on D225G Vaccine Mismatch Confuses Media

*LA OMS AÚN NO HA DADO NINGUNA INFORMACIÓN OFICIAL AL RESPECTO Y SE LE ACUSA DE INCOMPETENCIA E IRRESPONSABILIDAD. 
__________________*


----------



## PutinReReloaded (29 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> *Otras acusaciones de este medio científico contra la OMS son que la mutación no es "espontánea" como afirma la OMS, sino posíblemente provocada por la administración de los antivirales *que han acabado creando resistencias en el vírus. *Con lo cual el Tamiflú habría dejado de ser efectivo.*



No, no, no y no! estas falsas discusiones solo son elucubraciones infundadas. Se difunden para desviar la atención del problema central y perpetuar el mito del virus como agente causante de la gripe

Es como discutir si dios es calvo o tiene pelo, cuando el problema central es si dios realmente existe. 

Estas discusiones secundarias se propagan para evitar que la gente ni se plantee dudar del foco del engaño: NADIE HA DEMOSTRADO LA RELACIÓN CAUSAL VIRUS ==> GRIPE!


----------



## rhdpre (29 Nov 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No, no, no y no! estas falsas discusiones solo son elucubraciones infundadas. Se difunden para desviar la atención del problema central y perpetuar el mito del virus como agente causante de la gripe
> 
> Es como discutir si dios es calvo o tiene pelo, cuando el problema central es si dios realmente existe.
> 
> Estas discusiones secundarias se propagan para evitar que la gente ni se plantee dudar del foco del engaño: NADIE HA DEMOSTRADO LA RELACIÓN CAUSAL VIRUS ==> GRIPE!



¿Exactamente qué quieres decir con esto?

Vi que alguien te "refería" en este sentido, pero o no lo he visto o es de otrro hilo...


----------



## 1929 (29 Nov 2009)

Russia Could Withdraw from WHO Over Swine Flu Corruption 

Last Updated on Saturday, 28 November 2009 10:22 Saturday, 28 November 2009 10:16 

_A Russian deputy of the Duma has called for Russia to withdraw from the WHO if an investigation into the alleged collusion between the WHO and pharmaceutical companies on the swine flu scandal proves to be accurate, according to reports in the European media. _
Igor Barinov, Member of the Commission of the State Parliament (Duma) in Charge of Corruption, said that there needed to be an investigation into whether experts advising WHO received money from pharmaceutical industry and whether this influenced WHO to declare a pandemic level 6 emergency for the first time in 40 years in spite of the fact that the swine flu is neither lethal nor spreading rapidly. 

*Danish journalists belonging to "Information" concluded that the swine flu could be the biggest case of corruption in our era after examining links between experts of WHO and the pharmaceutical companies. 

WHO recommended the purchase of the controversial Swiss-based Roche’s Tamilfu in spite of evidence the drug causes serious side effects. The Ukrainian ministry for health bought large and excessive stocks of Tamiflu. 

“The organization is suspected of corruption. We certainly must carry out a meticulous inquiry before making any decision,” Barinov declared on Friday to journalists. 

“If the information is confirmed, we will have to put the question of whether it makes sense for Russia to belong to WHO, and to suspend our membership if necessary”. 

Russia has spent more than 4 billion roubles so far on the swine flu. 

Barinov suggested making the head of the investigation of WHO, the Russian representative in this organization, the member of the executive committee of WHO, Vladimir Starodoubov. 

“Nobody calls into question the services rendered in the 20th century by WHO in the fight against the malaria, AIDS, but today it should asked whether this organization is not struck itself by the virus of corruption, and up to what point these recommendations are founded, up to what point can we trust it,” said Barinov. 

The director of the Russian National Sanitary Surveillance Institute Guennadi Onichtchenko said in a meeting with the general prosecutor of the federation of Russia for legislation in the pharmaceutical field that the fight against the swine flu in the world has the characteristics of a plot. *There is also mounting evidence WHO was instrumental in spreading AIDs.
Russia could withdraw from WHO, page 1


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Encontrarás toda la información necesaria en esta web:
> 
> [MERCURIADOS]
> 
> ...



He visto un voletín de la OMS que dice que el mercurio que portan las vacunas es etilmercurio y no metilmercurio. Dicen que el etilmercurio no es tóxico y se elimina fácilmente a diferencia del metilmercurio. ¿Alguien tiene información sobre si este extremo es así, menos o más así, o más para allá que para aquí, quiero decir, alguien conoce la existencia de evidencia científica en uno u otro sentido sobre la toxicidad o no del etilmercurio?.


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

He aquí una cita reciente:


Curr Med Chem. 2008;15(28):3000-10.
Kawasaki's disease, acrodynia, and mercury.

Mutter J, Yeter D.

Department of Environmental and Complementary Medicine, Salusmed Medical Center, Wieslistrasse 34, CH - 8267 Berlingen, Switzerland. jo.mutter@web.de

A superantigen or autoimmunity has been hypothesized to be the main cause of the Kawasaki's Disease but the etiology is unknown. Medical literature, epidemiological findings, and some case reports have suggested that mercury may play a pathogenic role. Several patients with Kawasaki's Disease have presented with elevated urine mercury levels compared to matched controls. Most symptoms and diagnostic criteria which are seen in children with acrodynia, known to be caused by mercury, are similar to those seen in Kawasaki's Disease. Genetic depletion of glutathione S-transferase , a susceptibility marker for Kawasaki's Disease, is known to be also a risk factor for acrodynia and may also increase susceptibility to mercury . Coinciding with the largest increase (1985-1990) of thimerosal (49.6% ethyl mercury) in vaccines, routinely given to infants in the U.S. by 6 months of age (from 75microg to 187.5microg), the rates of Kawasaki's Disease increased ten times, and, later (1985-1997), by 20 times. Since 1990 88 cases of patients developing Kawasaki's Disease some days after vaccination have been reported to the Centers of Disease Control (CDC) including 19% manifesting symptoms the same day. The presented pathogenetic model may lead to new preventive- and therapeutic strategies for Kawasaki's disease.

PMID: 19075648 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

Este no nombra directamente al mercurio pero sugiere que un excesivo estímulo inmunitario puede estar relacionado con enfermedades como el Autismo:

Altern Ther Health Med. 2008 Nov-Dec;14(6):46-53.
A possible central mechanism in autism spectrum disorders, part 1.

Blaylock RL.

Belhaven College, Jackson, Mississippi, USA.

The autism spectrum disorders (ASD) are a group of related neurodevelopmental disorders that have been increasing in incidence since the 1980s. Despite a considerable amount of data being collected from cases, a central mechanism has not been offered. A careful review of ASD cases discloses a number of events that adhere to an immunoexcitotoxic mechanism. This mechanism explains the link between excessive vaccination, use of aluminum and ethylmercury as vaccine adjuvants, food allergies, gut dysbiosis, and abnormal formation of the developing brain. It has now been shown that chronic microglial activation is present in autistic brains from age 5 years to age 44 years. A considerable amount of evidence, both experimental and clinical, indicates that repeated microglial activation can initiate priming of the microglia and that subsequent stimulation can produce an exaggerated microglial response that can be prolonged. It is also known that one phenotypic form of microglia activation can result in an outpouring of neurotoxic levels of the excitotoxins, glutamate and quinolinic acid. Studies have shown that careful control of brain glutamate levels is essential to brain pathway development and that excesses can result in arrest of neural migration, as well as dendritic and synaptic loss. It has also been shown that certain cytokines, such as TNF-alpha, can, via its receptor, interact with glutamate receptors to enhance the neurotoxic reaction. To describe this interaction I have coined the term immunoexcitotoxicity, which is described in this article.

PMID: 19043938 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

Este artículo esta accesible libremente en su totalidad y habla de los posibles efectos neuropáticos sutiles del etilmercurio.

http://toxsci.oxfordjournals.org/***/content/full/103/2/414


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

¡¡Estoy sorprendido por la abundancia de artículos sobre el mercurio!!.
Perdonar si estoy posteando excesivas citas al respecto pero aquí hay otro artículo libre en su totalidad (ya sabéis que muchos artículos tienes que comprarlos) que dice, si no he entendido mal, que ¡¡queda más mercurio inorgánico en el cerebro tras exponerse al etilmercurio que en el caso del metilmercurio!!.

Uno de los párrafos:

"Pichichero et al2 in the February 2008 Pediatrics Electronic Pages, thorough examination of the data from Burbacher et al3 demonstrates that in infant Macaca fascicularis monkeys a higher proportion of mercury from thimerosal-containing vaccines was retained in the brain as inorganic mercury than from oral dosing of methyl mercury; this time, approximately the same level of inorganic mercury was found in both cases".

¡¡una mayor proporción de mercurio inorgánico queda en el cerebro de esos monos tras inyectarles thimerosal de vacunas que tras ingerir metilmercurios!!


http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/***/content/full/122/4/902


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> He visto un voletín de la OMS que dice que el mercurio que portan las vacunas es etilmercurio y no metilmercurio. Dicen que el etilmercurio no es tóxico y se elimina fácilmente a diferencia del metilmercurio. ¿Alguien tiene información sobre si este extremo es así, menos o más así, o más para allá que para aquí, quiero decir, alguien conoce la existencia de evidencia científica en uno u otro sentido sobre la toxicidad o no del etilmercurio?.




En la web de Mercuriados puedes encontrar muchísima información, hay estudios científicos sobre el tema, en concreto uno muy bueno financiado por el gobierno sueco, y cualquier duda que tengas al respecto puedes comunicarsela por mail y te informarán.


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

¡Perdonar pero pondré uno más, este es sólo el abstact, el resumen, pero dice claramente que se demostró la toxicidad del timerosal TOPICO, osea aplicado en la piel, ya en los años 80 y que por eso se prohibió en EEUU, PERO NO SE HIZO LO PROPIO POR VÍA PARENTERAL -inyectada- y se ha seguido usando alegremente...ele...!

J Toxicol Environ Health B Crit Rev. 2007 Dec;10(8):575-96.
A review of Thimerosal (Merthiolate) and its ethylmercury breakdown product: specific historical considerations regarding safety and effectiveness.

Geier DA, Sykes LK, Geier MR.

The Institute of Chronic Illnesses, Inc., Silver Spring, Maryland, USA.

Thimerosal (Merthiolate) is an ethylmercury-containing pharmaceutical compound that is 49.55% mercury and that was developed in 1927. Thimerosal has been marketed as an antimicrobial agent in a range of products, including topical antiseptic solutions and antiseptic ointments for treating cuts, nasal sprays, eye solutions, vaginal spermicides, diaper rash treatments, and perhaps most importantly as a preservative in vaccines and other injectable biological products, including Rho(D)-immune globulin preparations, despite evidence, dating to the early 1930s, indicating Thimerosal to be potentially hazardous to humans and ineffective as an antimicrobial agent. Despite this, Thimerosal was not scrutinized as part of U.S. pharmaceutical products until the 1980s, when the U.S. Food and Drug Administration finally recognized its demonstrated ineffectiveness and toxicity in topical pharmaceutical products, and began to eliminate it from these. Ironically, while Thimerosal was being eliminated from topicals, it was becoming more and more ubiquitous in the recommended immunization schedule for infants and pregnant women. Furthermore, Thimerosal continues to be administered, as part of mandated immunizations and other pharmaceutical products, in the United States and globally. The ubiquitous and largely unchecked place of Thimerosal in pharmaceuticals, therefore, represents a medical crisis.

PMID: 18049924 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Nar-- (29 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C8dNNhrTjbI&hl=es_ES&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C8dNNhrTjbI&hl=es_ES&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...032-gripe-vacunas-muerte-la-gran-mentira.html


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

¡He aquí el boletín de la WHO en el que dice que no se conocen efectos perjudiciales del Thimerosal!:

El párrafo concreto que habla del thimerosal:

<< Thiomersal does not contain methyl mercury, which is a naturally-occurring compound and whose toxic effects on humans have been well studied. Thiomersal contains a different form of mercury (i.e. ethyl mercury, which does not accumulate, is metabolized and removed from the body much faster than methyl mercury).

The safety of thiomersal has been rigorously reviewed by scientific groups. There is no evidence of toxicity in infants, children or adults, including pregnant women, exposed to thiomersal in vaccines.>>

¡Así es el paradigma médico imperante, como no se ha demostrado que el etil mercurio de las vacunas sea tóxico pues "ojos que no ven...thimerosal que te casco hasta que te salga algo gordo que demuestre que es malo" - bueno eso en el caso de que realmente no este demostrado "tras rigurosa revisión de grupos científicos" tal como dice el párrafo citado de la OMS!. ¿¡ Será que no tuvieron en cuenta que a nivel tópico ya estaba clara su toxicidad, será que no consideran de validez la demostración de su toxicidad tópica, será que si no veo algo ese algo ya no existe...Tal parece el razonamiento implícito en esta típica frase: dado que no se ha demostrado tal cosa, se considera erróneamente a mi entender, tal vez sin tener mucho en cuenta el error "beta", que esa cosa no es así!?. ¡Si no se ha demostrado algo quiere decir eso, ni más ni menos, y no que eso no es así!. (perdonar la redundancia de mi razonamiento).


Y el link completo:

WHO | Safety of pandemic (H1N1) 2009 vaccines


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> He visto un voletín de la OMS que dice que el mercurio que portan las vacunas es etilmercurio y no metilmercurio. Dicen que el etilmercurio no es tóxico y se elimina fácilmente a diferencia del metilmercurio. ¿Alguien tiene información sobre si este extremo es así, menos o más así, o más para allá que para aquí, quiero decir, alguien conoce la existencia de evidencia científica en uno u otro sentido sobre la toxicidad o no del etilmercurio?.




Como puedes ver la OMS jamás irá en contra de los fabricantes de vacunas ni de los proveedores de odontólogos, y aunque la Unión Europea ha prohibido en 2006 el mercurio en lámparas, móviles, termómetros, Pcs, etc... jamás irá contra las industrias químico-farmaceuticas. Son muy poderosas y mueven mucho dinero e intereses políticos.


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> ¡He aquí el boletín de la WHO en el que dice que no se conocen efectos perjudiciales del Thimerosal!:
> 
> El párrafo concreto que habla del thimerosal:
> 
> ...




Lo conozco hace años, así aprendí a leer entre líneas las "recomendaciones" de la OMS y hacer justo lo contrario.

Ya ves en manos de quién dejamos nuestra salud.


----------



## Nar-- (29 Nov 2009)

La OMS descarta que la vacuna de la gripe A sea la causa de 41 muertes - Sociedad - Sociedad - Abc.es

La OMS descarta que la vacuna de la gripe A sea la causa de 41 muertes 
N. R. C.MADRID. La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) salió ayer al paso de «teorías conspiratorias» y de «temores infundados» en torno a la nueva vacuna de la gripe A. La OMS reconoció que han
Disminuir tamaño del textoAumentar tamaño del texto N. R. C. | MADRID 20-11-2009 05:09:34
La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) salió ayer al paso de «teorías conspiratorias» y de «temores infundados» en torno a la nueva vacuna de la gripe A. La OMS reconoció que han muerto 41 personas de seis países que habían sido vacunadas, pero descartó una relación causa-efecto. «El fármaco es seguro. Las investigaciones realizadas descartan que la vacuna sea la causa de la muerte», aseguró ayer Marie Paule Kieny, experta en inmunización de la OMS.
La agencia sanitaria de Naciones Unidas considera «pequeño» el número de muertes registradas en relación con el número de dosis puestas. Los últimos datos indican que ya se han vacunado 65 millones de pacientes en 16 países, aunque la cifra real podría ser mayor porque las campañas acaban de comenzar en 40 países, entre ellos España.
Los efectos secundarios son: dolor en la zona del pinchazo y síntomas gripales leves. Estos trastornos desaparecen a las 48 horas del pinchazo.
La OMS dijo que no se han detectado diferencias de seguridad entre las vacunas que han desarrolladas 25 compañías distintas. Para la experta de la OMS existen «teorías conspiratorias» circulando en internet que están alarmando a la población de forma innecesaria. «Tenemos que reiterar que las vacunas son seguras y que la infección en ciertas personas puede ser grave y causar la muerte», dijo.
En España la cifra de afectados y de fallecidos por la gripe A sigue aumentando. El último balance de Sanidad deja 155.051 nuevos contagios entre el 8 y el 14 de noviembre. Durante la última semana se han registrado 27 nuevas víctimas lo que eleva la lista de fallecidos por la gripe A en España a 115 personas.
La práctica totalidad de las personas afectadas pasan la gripe A con síntomas leves. Los casos graves son aún escasos. En las últimas dos semanas 142 enfermos han necesitado cuidados intensivos, el 37% de los 385 ingresos realizados desde el comienzo de la enfermedad.
Tercer aborto en Portugal
Ya son tres los casos registrados en Portugal de embarazadas vacunadas contra la gripe A que han perdido el bebé después de recibir la inyección, informa Belén Rodrigo. El último de ellos ha sido una mujer de 27 años, con 20 semanas de gestación, que ingresó en el hospital de Santo André de Leiría, por la ausencia de ritmo cardíaco, según fue confirmado por una ecografía. Dos días antes había asistido a la consulta regular de su médico que confirmó la evolución normal de su embarazo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2009)

Eppur si muove.

La nueva iglesia mundial, OMS. Me gusta más en inglés WHO....correcto, ¿quién?.
Los escogidos y doctos.
Dios = Virus gripe A


----------



## PutinReReloaded (29 Nov 2009)

1929 dijo:


> Russia Could Withdraw from WHO Over Swine Flu Corruption
> 
> Last Updated on Saturday, 28 November 2009 10:22 Saturday, 28 November 2009 10:16
> 
> ...



La madre Rusia va a ser quien nos saque las castañas de fuego otra vez.


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

Nar-- dijo:


> La OMS descarta que la vacuna de la gripe A sea la causa de 41 muertes - Sociedad - Sociedad - Abc.es
> 
> La OMS descarta que la vacuna de la gripe A sea la causa de 41 muertes
> La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) salió ayer al paso de «teorías conspiratorias» y de «temores infundados» en torno a la nueva vacuna de la gripe A. ...Marie Paule Kieny, experta en inmunización de la OMS.
> ...



Esta frase de la experta de la OMS tiene mucho "meollo":

Hasta la fecha todos, que yo sepa, somos mortales (más allá de las creencias de cada cual respecto al más allá). Por tanto hemos de morir y, "casualmente", siempre morimos de enfermedad (todos los certificados de defunción refieren la causa de muerte inmediata y las contribuyentes y hay que poner un diagnóstico médico, no vale poner que se murió de viejo o por que le tocaba morirse o cosas así...jeje).

El problema real, pues, no es que "ciertas" personas pueden morir por una infección, sino que:

1. sean muertes evitables.

2. el coste de evitar esa muerte sea menor que el coste de evitar otras muertes, esto es, mayor eficiencia dado que los recursos son limitados, ¿no es así?.

3. las acciones realizadas para evitar esa muerte no sean nocivas o dañinas (lo dejamos así, de forma muy genérica), esto es, que evitar esa muerte no signifique crear tal cuantía de enfermedad (iatrogenia) que adelante otras muertes (esto hay que medirlo con indicadores del tipo de Años Potenciales de Vida Perdidos). Se vislumbra la complejidad del asunto.

4. no existan otras medidas menos nocivas y/o costosas (para la sociedad) para evitar esa muerte.


Tal vez olvide algún otro elemento, pero con lo dicho es suficiente para plantear que, en mi opinión, la forma en que se ha estado realizando ese retraso (pues, como he dicho, todos acabamos muriendo) de la muerte (vacunaciones, antibióticos, quimioterapia, etc) no ha sido la más eficiente ni la menos nociva. Desde luego en este hilo se ha estado hablando de esto e incluso se ha sugerido algo que va, incluso, mucho más allá: el genocidio. Sin llegar a esa posibilidad que no resulta fácil de creer (lo mismo que, supongo, les pasaría a la mayoría de los europeos momentos antes de que estallara la cruentísima Segunda Guerra Mundial), desde el éxito del químico (que no médico) Pasteur al salvar la gran cabaña lanar francesa del carbunco, todos los poderes político económicos se volcaron en esa visión de la salud-enfermedad en detrimento de otras. A partir de ese momento la medicina deja de ser llevada de la mano de la filosofía y es "empujada" por los poderes económicos y políticos. Época del positivismo. El paradigma médico así triunfante no ha dejado de tener sus "exitos" como supongo que también los tendrían (esto es, algunos pacientes se salvarían) los que "curaban" con sangrías y tóxicos ponderales. El poder de la fascinación es grande. Con la era antibiótica se llegó a decir que las enfermedades se iban a acabar. Desde luego no ha sido así. 

Tal vez todo este "revulsivo" de la vacuna de la gripe A sirva para que la sociedad empiece a ver otro paradigma de salud-enfermedad. Personalmente siempre he creído en el criterio naturista, la fisiatria. Un ilustre médico naturista decía de esta medicina que era sencilla pero efectiva. El naturismo médico requiere autodisciplina sin duda pero es mucho más eficiente y mucho menos nocivo. Además, en consonancia con lo que hoy se conoce por la epigenética (la influencia del medio, alimentos inclusive, y el comportamiento, en los genes) el criterio naturista sostiene que es posible una eugenesia (mejora genética) a través de que nueve generaciones sigan los criterios naturistas de salud-enfermedad (ello incluye pasar por las llamadas crisis curativas).

Como ejemplo princeps de crisis curativa citaré la "fiebre", verdadera cenicienta de la medicina dominante pero un excelente remedio especialmente en las enfermedades agudas víricas y con repercusión positiva previniendo enfermedades crónicas graves. Permitirme que añada este texto informativo al respecto:

1 LA FIEBRE:

La fiebre es producida por el cuerpo como reacción defensiva ante la entrada de un microorganismo extraño (virus, bacteria…) o sustancia extraña que quiere eliminar.

La fiebre es un importante mecanismo defensivo en los 3-4 primeros días de una infección y sólo mediante ella podremos eliminar correctamente un microorganismo que haya alcanzado nuestra sangre o tejidos internos. Si la suprimimos nos desprotegemos y permitimos la invasión de ese microorganismo. Como consecuencia, es posible que no se elimine correctamente dicho microorganismo y ello puede acarrear otros procesos con fiebre e inflamación en un intento posterior del organismo para recobrar la normalidad. Si suprimimos la fiebre en cada proceso de reacción defensiva, podemos permitir que un excesivo número de microorganismos dañinos permanezcan durante años escondidos en el organismo, deteriorándolo y, eventualmente facilitando alergias o enfermedades mucho más graves que pueden manifestarse hasta muchos años después. 

El siguiente texto es un extracto redactado por el Dr. Fernando del Castillo Martín, Jefe de la Unidad de Enfermedades Infecciosas del Hospital Infantil de La Paz en Madrid (entre paréntesis introduzco aclaraciones a términos complejos o técnicos):
Tras explicar los mecanismos que suceden al inicio de una infección, continua: “El resultado final es la fiebre, teleológicamente útil (que tiene un sentido final útil, bueno). El aumento de la temperatura tendría un EFECTO BENEFICIOSO por un doble mecanismo. En primer lugar, LAS RESPUESTAS INMUNOLÓGICAS SON MÁS INTENSAS Y EFECTIVAS a temperaturas superiores a 37 º C. Por ejemplo, la fagocitosis (destrucción de microorganismos por nuestras células defensivas) óptima experimental de S. aureus (una bacteria que frecuentemente infecta amígdalas) en cobayas se produce entre 39-41º C y en polimorfonucleares humanos (un tipo de célula defensiva) cultivados in vitro entre 38-40º C; al mismo tiempo, a esas temperaturas LAS PROPIAS CÉLULAS DEL INDIVIDUO SE ENCUENTRAN MÁS PROTEGIDAS frente a los efectos secundarios de las citocinas, especialmente del TNF alfa (añado yo: sin embargo, las células ´”alteradas” que siempre hay en toda persona –más en los niños por estar creciendo- y que pueden degenerar en cancerosas, frecuentemente mueren con fiebres altas; esto supone una excelente limpieza y prevención de futuras enfermedades graves). En segundo lugar, LA MAYORIA DE LOS MICROORGANISMOS INVASORES CRECEN PEOR a temperaturas elevadas que a la temperatura corporal normal, por lo que LA FIEBRE EN SI MISMA TIENE ACCIÓN BACTERIOSTÁTICA (los virus y bacterias no pueden aumentar su número de forma que puedan producir problemas graves y/o prolongados)”.

No obstante la fiebre supone un esfuerzo para el organismo, por ello, cuando se trata de enfermos del corazón o de los riñones (u otros) de cierta gravedad o cuando el enfermo está muy debilitado (personas muy mayores o que soportan enfermedades largas o muy debilitantes) puede ser necesario rebajar la fiebre mediante medicamentos. Ello no dice nada en contra de la bondad de la fiebre para la restante mayoría de personas al igual que no lo dice, por ejemplo, contra el ejercicio físico que siendo bueno para casi todos también debe ser reducido y controlado en los enfermos aludidos en la frase anterior.

En mucha gente existe el temor frente a las convulsiones. Pero las convulsiones que producen daño importante suelen ocurrir incluso antes de los 38ºC y, tal como se ve en la fotocopia adjunta (que no reproduzco aquí) de la Asociación Española de Pediatría AAP Grand Rounds volumen 2, num. 1, págs: 1-14: “Los antipiréticos no evitan las convulsiones febriles” (Fuente: El-Radhi AS, Barry W. Do antipyretics prevent febrile convulsions? Arch Dis Chile 2003; 88 : 641-2).



2. Por tanto, ¿QUE DEBE HACER CUANDO HAY FIEBRE?:

a. En primer lugar recordar lo dicho al principio. Es un importante mecanismo defensivo.

b. Siempre es necesario medirla a diferentes horas, mediante un termómetro, y anotar estos datos. El médico tiene con ello un dato más a la hora de decidir si son o no necesarios los antibióticos. En caso de que la fiebre alcance los 39.5º C en la axila durante más de media hora hay que consultar por si es necesario un tratamiento antibiótico.

c. Hay que ayudar al organismo (especialmente en niños o personas mayores) a regular la temperatura según las necesidades del propio organismo. Para ello:
1. HIDRATAREMOS con abundantes líquidos, sales minerales y vitaminas. Recomendamos agua mineral, frutas naturales (masticadas o licuadas, si es posible, mejor que exprimidas y sin azúcar blanco a ser posible) y caldo de verduras con un poco de sal (mejor si el caldo proviene de verduras de cultivo ecológico; puede conseguirse en “cubitos” o “polvo” en tiendas dietéticas). Dar de todos ellos.

2. Muy importante: EVITAREMOS QUE PASE CALOR O FRIO. No se trata de la temperatura que notamos en su piel o de la que marca el termómetro, sino de la sensación del enfermo y lo que manifiesta. Para ello, deberemos observar constantemente al enfermo cuando no pueda comunicárnoslo con palabras y nos fijaremos en:
SI ESTÁ PALIDO y con PIEL MUY FRIA AL TIEMPO QUE TIEMBLA o TIRITA como signos de que tiene frío (independientemente de la fiebre que tenga) debemos proporcionarle calor (calefacción) y abrigarlo. ESTAREMOS MUY ATENTOS AL MOMENTO EN QUE PASA A TENER CALOR.
SI SU PIEL ESTÁ ROJA, ABOTARGADA, SUDOROSA y, por supuesto, si se queja de calor, independientemente de que tenga o no fiebre, deberemos eliminar rápidamente la calefacción, abriremos la ventana al tiempo que retiramos la ropa que sea necesario e incluso, si continua manifestando señales de calor en exceso, humedeceremos con agua ligeramente tibia sus brazos y manos (principalmente de codo hasta la mano) y piernas (principalmente de rodillas a pies). NO REFRESCAR CABEZA, CARA o CUERPO ya que se trata de una terapia derivativa del calor excesivo desde zonas sensibles en la cabeza –sistema nervioso y ojos- y pecho –corazón, pulmones, tiroides, riñones, etc- hacia zonas mucho menos dañables por el exceso de calor (brazos y piernas).


Pues bien, a pesar de todo esto, durante los últimos 50 años se nos ha educado para temer a la molesta fiebre, para tomar de inmediato medicamentos para bajar la fiebre (paracetamol, ibuprofeno) de los que se atiborran ya a los pobres niños. Estoy convencido que este es uno de las mecanismos que más iatrogenia grave ha creado en estos 50 años. Enfermedades graves incluidos el cáncer y las autoinmunes de todo tipo. Evidentemente es muy difícil relacionar (en estudios epidemiológicos) lo anterior. Por dos motivos: porque no se piensa en esa posibilidad causal y porque no se realizan estudios de seguimiento (cohortes) tan largos y con ese propósito.

Sin duda la fiebre es mucho más efectiva que cualquier antiviral (incluido el Tamiflú) pero tiene algunos "graves inconvenientes" como son: 

No se puede patentar.

No se puede vender.

Hay que educar a la población sobre sus beneficios.

Hay que saber discernir aquellos enfermos que no pueden sostener el esfuerzo que supone la fiebre.

Arruinaría muchos negocios farmacéuticos/médicos.


Un saludo.


----------



## Arjuna (29 Nov 2009)

Pego aquí un post de la larga lista de comentarios que subyacen a la página original del vídeo ( CAMPANAS POR LA GRIPE A on Vimeo ) de la Hermana y Dra Teresa Forcades pues tal vez sea de interés para algunos de los de este hilo:



ALISH 2 hours ago
Me permito copiar este mail que he recibido de Wenceslao, pues me dice que hubiera querido colgarlo pero no sabía cómo:

Disculpame por ocupar tu tiempo, hubiera querido haber escrito un comentario en el video que hicísteis a Terreza Forcades, pero no se como hacerlo.
Ire al grano: El hermano de un amigo de mi compañero de trabajo, murió el 24 de éste mes, 10 dias después de administrarsele la vacuna contra la gripe A ( quiero matizar que no digo que muriese debido a ello ). Tenía una enfermedad del riñón, por lo que decidieron vacunarle. El juez, denegó hacerle la autopsia solicitada por la familia, alegando que seguramente murió por su problema del riñón. Todo esto acontecimientos tienen lugar en la isla de La Palma.
No tengo mucho detalles sobre que enfermedad tenia exactamente, debibo a que no conozco a la familia directamente y ademas ahora no son los momentos más adecuados para pedir detalles de lo sucedido. Sólo tenía 40 años y deja huérfana a una niña de 7.
Quizás la familia o algún miembro de ella, cuando ya se tomen algo más de "respiro" , querran que esta muerte no quede como vacia , es decir, por lo menos conseguir una auptosia no manipulada que de una explicación de los hechos, que les demuestre la verdad.
Me gustaria tener información si estos casos estan sucediendo en otras partes del pais y que medidas se estan tomando, es decir, si hay victimas que despues de vacunarse contra la gripe A fallecen o padecen alguna enfermedad crónica y se les esta negando ánálisis o la autopsia en su caso,.Si hay alguna plataforma creada para apoyar a estas victimas.
Me podeis escribir a: Wencefotos@Hotmail.com

Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo. Les deseo mucho ánimo y fuerzas para seguir con este movimiento y muchas gracias por la divulgación que estais realizando.
Un abrazo lleno de mucha energia.
Wenceslao


----------



## Garrapatez (29 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No sé a vosotros pero a mi esta información me parece una inflexión muy interesante en esta función de teatro.
> 
> Parece que Rusia ha pegado un puñetazo en la mesa. Habrá que ver si los actores siguen danzando en el escenario o paran la función, pero a partir de ahora la cosa se pone realmente interesante.
> 
> ...



No sé de donde han sacado la noticia que aparece en ese foro, solo encontré esto en Ria Novosti y hace alusión a un periódico danés que formula la acusación y al periódico ruso Izvestia que tomó la noticia. También habla de una investigación por parte del gobierno holandés.

Si alguien lo encuentra sería interesante.

*¿Es un negocio la gripe porcina? *
11:38 | 26/ 11/ 2009 


Moscú, 26 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. *Un periódico danés acusó a los expertos de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) de estar en connivencia con las multinacionales farmacéuticas que se enriquecen actualmente gracias al pánico ante la gripe porcina.*

El diario ruso Izvestia, que se hace eco de estas sospechas, escribe que el virus AH1N1 mató a 6.750 personas a lo largo del mundo mientras que cada epidemia de gripe estacional causa hasta medio millón de víctimas.

*El Gobierno de Holanda investiga estos días la labor de Albert Ostenhaus, un influyente científico que compagina la condición de experto de la OMS con la de asesor a sueldo en varias farmacéuticas. El portavoz de la OMS, Gregory Hartl, señaló al respecto que el supuesto interés de algunos científicos en la promoción de ciertas estrategias de tratamiento no es motivo suficiente para prescindir de sus servicios. Las teorías de la conspiración siempre rodean a las multinacionales farmacéuticas.*

Pyotr Deriabin, subdirector del Instituto ruso de virología, comentó en este contexto que la ciencia recibe "escasa financiación por parte del Estado", de modo que los contratos para ensayar medicamentos y vacunas por encargo de las compañías son "una oportunidad para trabajar y sacar adelante las investigaciones". Representan un 20% en la financiación de los laboratorios en Rusia mientras que en Occidente les corresponde la mayor parte.

La ministra rusa de Sanidad y Desarrollo Social, Tatiana Gólikova, rehusó evaluar la relación entre las farmacéuticas y los expertos pero subrayó que Rusia, a diferencia de muchos países, no planea vacunación en masa contra la gripe AH1N1. "Sólo vacunamos a los grupos de riesgo (...) Ya veremos, si es necesario incrementar la escala en enero-febrero".

RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - ¿Es un negocio la gripe porcina?


----------



## Vokiabierto (29 Nov 2009)

*¿Es un negocio la gripe porcina?*

Moscú, 26 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. Un periódico danés acusó a los expertos de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) de estar en connivencia con las multinacionales farmacéuticas que se enriquecen actualmente gracias al pánico ante la gripe porcina.

El diario ruso Izvestia, que se hace eco de estas sospechas, escribe que el virus AH1N1 mató a 6.750 personas a lo largo del mundo mientras que cada epidemia de gripe estacional causa hasta medio millón de víctimas.

El Gobierno de Holanda investiga estos días la labor de Albert Ostenhaus, un influyente científico que compagina la condición de experto de la OMS con la de asesor a sueldo en varias farmacéuticas. El portavoz de la OMS, Gregory Hartl, señaló al respecto que el supuesto interés de algunos científicos en la promoción de ciertas estrategias de tratamiento no es motivo suficiente para prescindir de sus servicios. Las teorías de la conspiración siempre rodean a las multinacionales farmacéuticas.

Pyotr Deriabin, subdirector del Instituto ruso de virología, comentó en este contexto que la ciencia recibe "escasa financiación por parte del Estado", de modo que los contratos para ensayar medicamentos y vacunas por encargo de las compañías son "una oportunidad para trabajar y sacar adelante las investigaciones". Representan un 20% en la financiación de los laboratorios en Rusia mientras que en Occidente les corresponde la mayor parte.

La ministra rusa de Sanidad y Desarrollo Social, Tatiana Gólikova, rehusó evaluar la relación entre las farmacéuticas y los expertos pero subrayó que Rusia, a diferencia de muchos países, no planea vacunación en masa contra la gripe AH1N1. "Sólo vacunamos a los grupos de riesgo (...) Ya veremos, si es necesario incrementar la escala en enero-febrero".

Fuente: RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - ¿Es un negocio la gripe porcina?

Y aqui tenemos al *GARRAPATA*






Albert Ostenhaus


----------



## jgl (29 Nov 2009)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> *¿Es un negocio la gripe porcina?*
> 
> Moscú, 26 de noviembre, RIA Novosti. Un periódico danés acusó a los expertos de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) de estar en connivencia con las multinacionales farmacéuticas que se enriquecen actualmente gracias al pánico ante la gripe porcina.
> 
> ...



está repe pero gracias por la foto y los datos del susodicho, lo interesante sería encontrar el periódico danés que hizo la acusación


----------



## eleztrico (30 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No sé a vosotros pero a mi esta información me parece una inflexión muy interesante en esta función de teatro.
> 
> Parece que Rusia ha pegado un puñetazo en la mesa. Habrá que ver si los actores siguen danzando en el escenario o paran la función, pero a partir de ahora la cosa se pone realmente interesante.
> 
> ...



Ya queda poco que no este gobernado por los Hooligans. En cuantro introduzcan sus zarpas en China hasta el fondo nos podemos dar por jodidos. Porque ya se ocuparán de tener a Rusia entretenida. 

¿Una cuestión alguien sabe como va la vacunación en Italia? Recordad que Berlusconi negocia con Rusia para el tema del gas.


----------



## jgl (30 Nov 2009)

Muy interesante su currículum:

El Dr. Albert Osterhaus

Jefe del Departamento de Virología
MC Erasmus en la Universidad de Rotterdam

Dr. Albert Osterhaus es uno de los s mundo llevando los virólogos y *su grupo fue el primero para identificar la infección humana de la gripe aviar H5N1 otra cepa.*

Después de ser calificada como un veterinario, Albert Osterhaus se trasladó a la investigación y se graduó de Universidad de Utrecht en sus países de bajos nativo en 1978 con un doctorado en virología. Su primer gran avance se produjo en 1998 cuando señaló que un nuevo morbilivirus que provocó una muerte masiva de focas en el noroeste de Europa. En 1997, su grupo descubrió que una cepa de gripe de Hong Kong que ser sustituido muertos de un niño de tres años de edad pertenecía a una cepa H5N1 aviar llamada a otro. *También fue el primer científico para mostrar que se pueden transferir H5N1 en seres humanos.*

*En 2000, él y su equipo identifican otros virus B, un tipo de virus que infecta a sólo los seres humanos *que normalmente prosperando en sellos de la costa de los Países Bajos.

*En 2001, su grupo había identificado metapneumovirus humano (hMPV), que provoca un espectro de enfermedades respiratorias que van desde infecciones respiratorias leves hasta graves bronquiolitis y pneumoniae. Actualmente participa en el desarrollo de una vacuna y anticuerpos.*

*En abril de 2003, a la altura del pánico sobre SARS (el síndrome respiratorio severo) en Hong Kong, una vez más demostró su habilidad en movimiento rápido hacer frente a un problema grave. En el plazo de tres semanas le ha demostrado que la enfermedad fue causada por un coronavirus recién descubierto que reside en gatos civeta, otros animales carnívoros o murciélagos.*

Actualmente él jefes 100-fuerte laboratorio de MC Erasmus, Rotterdam, *es el co-fundador de dos empresas de biotecnología y es parte de numerosas colaboraciones globales. Está especialmente interesado en el software que cruzar las barreras de especies, son altamente patógena y que causan enfermedad o un software próspera como VIH, SRAS .cov y otro software.*

Nunca uno para concentrarse en sólo un virus, Osterhaus *está colaborando internacionalmente para desarrollar una vacuna contra el VIH.* Su grupo está *intensamente trabajando en una vacuna contra la gripe aviar, así como estudiar la patogénesis y el rango de host: por qué el virus cruza la barrera de las especies y en qué condiciones. **Dr. Osterhaus también está investigando la estabilidad de los virus y la posibilidad de recombinación genética y la redistribución entre diferentes cepas, que podría dar lugar a las infecciones más peligrosas.*

*Dr. Osterhaus considera que otra pandemia de gripe es inevitable y constantemente está haciendo campaña para que los países mostrar una mayor preparación. Él el que está pidiendo y la FAO para unir fuerzas con la Organización Mundial de sanidad animal (OIE) y establecer una fuerza de tarea global para combatir el virus.* *Dr. Osterhaus también le gustaría ver mejor control de las poblaciones de aves silvestres, la reserva natural de otro virus A.*

*Dr. Osterhaus ha trabajado en una serie de proyectos financiados por la UE y aprecia altamente la financiación de la Unión Europea, sobre todo porque el apoyo financiero de las organizaciones nacionales puede ser difícil de obtener.* *Un tal proyecto de la UE fue NOVAFLU (re 1,76 millones). Este proyecto de tres años comenzó en otoño de 2002, bajo la dirección del Dr. Osterhaus, con el objetivo de desarrollar estrategias más eficaces para la vacunación contra la inter-pandemic y otro pandemia.Sólo ha finalizado el proyecto NOVAFLU y Dr. Osterhaus considera que el equipo ha cumplido todos los objetivos,* a saber:

Desarrollar mejores estrategias para la selección de vacuna contra la cepa
Explorar enfoques alternativos para la producción de vacunas en los sistemas de cultura de celda
Teniendo en cuenta a varios candidatos de la vacuna contra la novela
Evaluar los sistemas de modelo animal de otra infección de virus para establecer el mejor laboratorio correlaciona de protección clínica.
*Dr. Osterhaus también trabaja muy de cerca con virólogos compañeros altos en todo el mundo y es un verdadero "networker," después de los progresos de otros proyectos relacionados con la gripe como FLUPAN con gran interés.*

Dr. Osterhaus es actualmente profesor de virología, la facultad de medicina, MC Erasmus, Rotterdam (desde 1993); el profesor de Virología de medio ambiente, · facultad, estado de la Universidad de Utrecht (desde 1990); el Director de la nacional otro Rotterdam Center (NIC) (desde 1993); *Director del centro colaborador de la OMS para arbovirus y hemorrágicas de fiebre de referencia e investigación*, Rotterdam (desde 1995); miembro del Consejo holandés de la salud (desde 1995); Presidente del Grupo de trabajo científico europeo en otro (ESWI) (desde 2000). Él *también ocupa una posición líder en las dos empresas comerciales que cofundó en los Países Bajos: ViroClinics BV y ViroNative BV.*


Dr. Osterhaus es un *miembro de numerosas sociedades profesionales, ocupa una posición editorial de publicaciones científicas,* es el ' de premios científicos *posee varias patentes, ha sido el supervisor y mentor de más de 30 estudiantes de doctorado y ha ocupado más de 60 puestos de consultoría. En los últimos 20 años, Dr. Osterhaus ha identificado más de una docena nueva "" agentes patógenos virales y es autor de más de 650 artículos científicos.*

*NOVAFLU: Estrategias de vacunación nuevos y formulaciones de la vacuna para la epidemia y pandemia *otro controlar

Este proyecto se centra en el desarrollo de técnicas para mejorar la eficacia de las vacunas tanto la eficiencia de su producción.

Los socios* han desarrollado un novedoso método matemático para estudiar la variación de otras cepas de virus*, planteadas. Además, *un sistema de genética inversa y nuevos sistemas moleculares han sido establecidos, que será útil para la producción rápida de otras vacunas.* Otros capítulos del proyecto *han establecido un sistema europeo de vigilancia para otro software en las aves migratorias *y investigado el importante papel de ciertos bucles de sangre blanco sobre en las respuestas inmunes a otra.

*Juntos, estos resultados diversos ayudará a impulsar la iniciativa de Europa en otros la investigación de vacunas y la producción, y lugar industria en una mejor posición para producir un abundante suministro de vacunas potentes en el caso de que surja un pandemia.*

Coordinador del proyecto es el Dr. A.D.M.E. Osterhaus



ESTE HOMBRE ES COMO DIOS, ESTÁ EN TODAS PARTES!!!

MENUDO CURRÍCULUM Y MENUDOS TENTÁCULOS, LO TIENE TODO PILLADO. Y ADEMÁS TRABAJÓ CON LA CHAN CUANDO ERA MINISTRA EN LO DEL SARS EN 2003.


----------



## jgl (30 Nov 2009)

Buenas noches, y felices sueños....

A ver si esta semana localizamos el periódico danés, esto hay que divulgarlo, se pone interesante....


----------



## willbeend (30 Nov 2009)

ya que veo que esto esta un poco paradito. Entonces aprovecho para poner un poquito de paja poco informativa en el hilo como es costumbre en mi.

Escribo este post para ver que pensais respecto el caluroso noviembre que hemos pasado.

Es posible que eso haya frenado las intenciones de justificar la vacunacion en masa, estando la gripe entre nosotros?

Quiero decir, en los ultimos 4 o 5 años, noviembre habia sido bastante mas frio con lo que habia bastante mas enfermos de gripe o quizas mas bien resfriados.

Bueno, parece que la semana que viene se avecina una bajada importante de la temperatura, puede ser esto causa de mas personas afectadas por un resfriado o una gripe?

Si es asi, es posible que aprovechen esos resfriados para poner en marcha la campaña de terror nuevamente?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2009)

> Escribo este post para ver que pensais respecto el caluroso noviembre que hemos pasado.



Ha hecho mucha calor


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2009)

Dependerá de la situación económica y del resto de asuntos importantes, si la cosa va a mejor la pandemia desaparecerá, si los datos económicos y de otro tipo van a mal la pandemia se recrudecerá con aparición de todo tipo de cepas mutantes mortales. :fiufiu:

Así que ya sabes lo que espera


----------



## willbeend (30 Nov 2009)

Estoy convencido que ese calor y ese divino Sol, ha sido un tropiezo para la campaña que habia prevista.

Pero el frio tiene que llegar y con el los resfriados.

Si hay resfriados, hay algo a lo que agarrarse para decir que no son resfriados, si no que es la gripe A que es mas leve...


----------



## King Mob (30 Nov 2009)

Curiosa la trama en esta escena del útimo capitulo del remake de la serie "V". Sobre todo cuando hablan de las vacunas y la "prensa". :rolleye: :fiufiu:


<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allow******access" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7879456&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7879456&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/7879456"></a><a href=""></a><a href=""></a>.</p>









^__^


----------



## Gliese (30 Nov 2009)

*El articulo del periodico danes sobre el Dr. Albert Ostenhaus y la OMS*

*Poderoso grupo de presión detrás de la decisión sobre la vacunación de la gripe AH1N1
Publicado en 16:11:09. 07:51 *

Varios de los asesores de la OMS para la gripe que recomiendan la vacunación masiva, son pagados por la industria farmacéutica. 

El 11 de Junio 2009 declaró que el Director General de la OMS, Margaret Chan, la peste de la gripe, una pandemia. 

Esto significó un beneficio económico enorme para la industria farmacéutica. Muchos países miembros - entre ellos Dinamarca - tienen contratos con las principales compañías farmacéuticas y, por tanto estan obligados a comprar vacunas en caso de una pandemia, escribe Dagbladet de la Información. 

Los pedidos de miles de millones 
El banco de inversión JP Morgan estima que la industria farmacéutica de este año recibirá los pedidos de vacunas con capacidad para 55 millones de coronas. 

Gran parte de la facturación se debe a la decisión de la OMS. Muchos de los investigadores de la OMS, aparentemente imparciales, sin embargo, son pagados por las empresas que las vacunas producen. 

Las numerosas funciones dobles son problemáticas, cree el profesor Tom Jefferson, quien es epidemióloga en el Centro Cochrane en Roma: 

"Es preocupante que muchos miembros de los comités de la OMS, que firmaba con otros títulos, aunque en realidad representan a la industria farmacéutica", dijo a la Información. 

Uno de los expertos de la OMS H1N1 grupo de asesoramiento específico, el Dr. Albert Ostenhaus, acaba de ser un punto en la agenda del Gobierno neerlandés .....
*El Gobierno ha convocado una reunión de crisis a causa de un artículo en Science que ha surgido Albert Ostenhaus tienen intereses económicos en varias compañías farmacéuticas.*

Mientras tanto, el Dr. Albert Ostenhaus en los Países Bajos conocido como "Dr. Flu' por la vacuna contra la gripe "porque promueve como la solución a las epidemias. 
El Dr. Frederick Hayden, experto externo de la OMS en el asesoramiento SAGE (estrategias del Grupo Asesor de Expertos), que asesora a la OMS sobre las vacunas.

Él aparece en los documentos oficiales como , coordinador de la investigación la gripe de los anónimos que suena 'The Welcome Trust en Londres.

Pero en una muestra de búsqueda de Google que el Dr. Hayden tiene muchos otros empleadores.
Tiene particular consejero técnico de atención "para las compañías farmacéuticas Roche, RW Johnson, SmithKline Beecham y Glaxo Wellcome.

El Dr. Arnold Monto, que también aparece como experto invitado en la lista de miembros de SAGE asesor remunerado en empresas de MedImmune, que produce la vacuna contra la gripe inhalables, Glaxo Wellcome y ViroPharma.

En la Lista de SAGE dice que es sólo figura como jefe de un departamento de la Universidad de Michigan

http://jp.dk/udland/article1886713.ece

Con el traductor de Google:

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&u=http%3A%2F%2Fjp.dk%2Fudland%2Farticle1886713.ece

-----------------------------------------------------------
El articulo sigue, son 3 paginas, da mas nombres de ejpertoh involucrados  . Una VERGUENZA :8:


----------



## Kirot (30 Nov 2009)

King Mob dijo:


> Curiosa la trama en esta escena del útimo capitulo del remake de la serie "V". Sobre todo cuando hablan de las vacunas y la "prensa". :rolleye: :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> <object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allow******access" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7879456&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7879456&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/7879456"></a><a href=""></a><a href=""></a>.</p>
> ...



No se pueden reír más de nosotros después de esto.


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Nov 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (30 Nov 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> No se pueden reír más de nosotros después de esto.




Y tanto que se pueden reir más, mirad lo que he encontrado:


*“The great flu”, un juego para controlar la pandemia

17 Agosto, 2009 - 09:06*FUENTE: AP


Londres.- Desde que la gripe porcina emergió en abril causó pánico en todo el mundo, haciendo que los especialistas se abocaran a combatirla, primero con la producción de una vacuna y ahora con un juego de video.

*En un esfuerzo por aumentar la conciencia pública de la enfermedad, investigadores holandeses crearon un juego que reta a los participantes a controlar una nueva pandemia.*

*El juego comienza con imágenes de pacientes en camas y tumbas tras la llamada Gripe Española de 1918. Como jefe del ficticio “Control Mundial de Pandemias”, el jugador escoge una variante del virus de influenza y monitorea entonces su diseminación*.

*Para combatir el brote, los jugadores emplean medidas como establecer un sistema de vigilancia, acumular vacunas y antivirus y cerrar escuelas y aeropuertos. *

*Los jugadores tienen un presupuesto limitado y reciben la advertencia de que “sus acciones para controlar el virus cuestan dinero, así que vigilen lo que gastan”.*

Un conteo de la cifra de infectados y la cifra de muertes aparece encima del presupuesto. 

*Historias en la prensa sobre el virus y la respuesta global -incluyendo disturbios en todo el mundo- aparecen de vez en cuando para ayudar a los jugadores a monitorear la situación.*

[B]“Es lo que está sucediendo en estos momentos, lo que está pasando en la vida real”, dijo Albert Osterhaus, jefe de virología del Centro Médico Erasmus, quien diseñó el juego “la Gran Gripe” con colegas.[/B]

*Osterhaus dijo que la forma en que se combate la pandemia en el juego, teniendo que escoger entre diversas intervenciones y aún así viendo como el virus se disemina, da a los jugadores un sentido de cuán difícil es tomar decisiones sobre la salud pública mundial.*


El programa solamente puede jugarse en internet, en la página The Great Flu, y es gratuito. 

Vrag/doch
http://eleconomista.com.mx/notas-on...“the-great-flu”-juego-controlar-gran-pandemia


He encontrado bastantes artículos de hemeroteca sobre el Sr. Osterhaus, es un auténtico crack en virología y resulta que ha descubierto todos los últimos virus que han aparecido en la última decada, todos en tiempo record. Además le debemos que la industria y los gobiernos se hayan puesto las pilas para protegernos de la inevitable pandemia que viene pronosticando desde hace 10 años.


Venga, vamos a jugar un rato con su software, salió este verano.


----------



## Gliese (30 Nov 2009)

Pues esto ya es de alucine :

*En Holanda, la cara pública de la gripe toma un golpe*
Martin Enserink

Durante los últimos 6 meses, apenas se podía encender la televisión en los Países Bajos, sin ver la cara del famoso cazador de virus Albert Osterhaus hablando de la pandemia de la gripe porcina. O al menos eso ha parecido. Osterhaus, quien dirige un laboratorio de virus de renombre internacional en el Erasmus Medical Center, ha sido el Sr. gripe. Pero la semana pasada, su reputación cayó en picado después de que se supone que él ha estado avivando los temores de pandemia para promover sus propios intereses en el desarrollo de vacunas. Como la ciencia se fue a la imprenta, la Cámara de Representantes neerlandés incluso había programado un debate de urgencia sobre el asunto.

Comentario DLR:

*Ya en 2005 escribí un (neerlandés) la columna pidiendo que fue profesor de seguimiento de este exceso de celo y prolífico. Originalmente un veterinario pasó a estudio de la virología clínica de perros y gatos.*

Cuando él me atacó en un programa de radio en vivo y más tarde en un programa de televisión en vivo para la crianza de vitamina C que la sustancia de elección en la modulación de las enfermedades infecciosas, incluida la poliomielitis (Frederic Klenner), decidí echa un vistazo a su biografía. *Mientras Osterhaus nunca ha tomado el juramento hipocrático*, se sienta en todas las cosas ():8::8: Comité de importancia nacional para la salud humana. Bajo el paraguas de la Universidad Erasmus de Rotterdam, fundó tres empresas: una en virología, uno en la genética y uno relacionado con las vacunas. Uno de ellos, ViroClinics está involucrado en el ensayo de la vacuna H1N1.

*Durante años, cada otoño Osterhaus llena la pantalla de asustar a los neerlandeses con una próxima pandemia de gripe avia*r - no es una cuestión de? Si?, Sino de cuándo?. Debido al incidente de Baxter en Austria en febrero (el envío de la gripe estacional contaminados con el virus H5N1 en vivo, el inicio potencial de una pandemia) que ha tenido que cambiar el tono a la gripe nuevo la OMS, el H1N1.

*Como asesor del Gobierno neerlandés Osterhaus ha participado directamente en el almacenamiento de Tamiflu en 2005 *(después de 40.000 muertes por gripe aviar ha sido posible annnounced por el RIVM, el Instituto de la nación para la salud pública y el medio ambiente). Lo mismo ha sucedido este año con los 34 millones de dosis de vacunas contra H1N1 no probados H1N1, experimental y peligrosamente con adyuvante.

La gente, todos sabemos que en la temporada de gripe en el hemisferio sur de la segunda ola ampliamente publicitada nunca sucedió.

(Y que la OMS debería haber cambiado la fase 6 en la fase 3 o 4).
Así que por ahora, es sólo el H1N1 de la gripe. Y una leve en eso.

Entonces, ¿dónde esta reacción viene de Pavlov con el salto de acantilados invitación llamado Tamiflu y vacunas estos cancerígenos, genotóxicos y la esterilización?

¿Qué diablos pasó con buena agua caliente de edad con limón y miel y permanecer en cama durante un par de días con sus pensamientos o un buen libro?

*En lugar de un debate oficial en el Parlamento sobre su comportamiento reservado y los conflictos de intereses, profesor Osterhaus ayer recibió del GOBIERNO uno un premio de un millón de euros "por sus esfuerzos durante muchos años en el mercado comercial del conocimiento científico" ...*:8:

Desiree Rover: In Holland, the Public Face of Flu Takes a Hit The LABVIRUS.COM Blog


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Nov 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Joder, joder, muchos ya lo sospechábamos.
> 
> Es escandaloso como se mueven los hilos.



Desde el dia 0 amigo...



y sin embargo en la próxima empezaremos todos de cero, así de triste es la humanidad.</b>


----------



## 1929 (30 Nov 2009)

http://www.interfax.com/3/533033/news.aspx

11:54 GMT, Nov 28, 2009 Latest Headlines... 


Matviyenko confirms deaths of two high-ranking federal officials intrain crash
ST. PETERSBURG. Nov 28 (Interfax) - St. Petersburg Governor
Valentina Matviyenko officially confirmed that Sergei Tarasov, the board
chairman of the Russian Federal Road Agency (Rosavtodor) and a former
Federation Council member representing St. Petersburg, and Russian
Federal Reserve Agency (Rosreserve) chief Boris Yevstratikov were killed
in the crash of the Nevsky Express train on the evening of November 27.
"Sergei Borisovich [Tarasov] was killed on the spot, and his body
was found later. In addition, the death of Rosreserve chief Boris
Yevstratikov has also been confirmed," Matviyenko told journalists.
Matviyenko expressed her condolences to Tarasov's and
Yevstratikov's relatives and beloved ones. "This is our common pain and
common loss," she said.

va


----------



## King Mob (30 Nov 2009)

:fiufiu:


----------



## Ziberan (1 Dic 2009)

Bueno, ya que hace mucho que no paso por aquí, voy a dar una información "curiosa" de primera mano.

Esta mañana he pasado a charlar con el médico de la aldea, cosa que hago habitualmente pues somos amiguetes (tenemos asistencia médica un par de horas al día), el caso es que hoy había ATS "practicante" pues es el día que corresponde a las analíticas... Lo que me ha dejado "perplejo" es que el ATS ha hecho llamar a varios ancianos de la aldea para vacunarse de la Gripe A por pertenecer a los grupos de riesgo... Y lo inaudito es que ha sido sin prescripción del médico, puesto que Pepe, que así lo llamamos, está en contra de la vacunación. ¿Quien y cómo entonces está adoctrinando a estos Practicantes para que se tomen el tema de manera tan "profesional" y con tanto interés?

El caso es que las personas que han sido avisadas, ya están vacunadas.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Bueno, ya que hace mucho que no paso por aquí, voy a dar una información "curiosa" de primera mano.
> 
> Esta mañana he pasado a charlar con el médico de la aldea, cosa que hago habitualmente pues somos amiguetes (tenemos asistencia médica un par de horas al día), el caso es que hoy había ATS "practicante" pues es el día que corresponde a las analíticas... Lo que me ha dejado "perplejo" es que el ATS ha hecho llamar a varios ancianos de la aldea para vacunarse de la Gripe A por pertenecer a los grupos de riesgo... Y lo inaudito es que ha sido sin prescripción del médico, puesto que Pepe, que así lo llamamos, está en contra de la vacunación. ¿Quien y cómo entonces está adoctrinando a estos Practicantes para que se tomen el tema de manera tan "profesional" y con tanto interés?
> 
> El caso es que las personas que han sido avisadas, ya están vacunadas.



España. pais de pelotas (aduladores). seguro que el susudicho ya ha hecho meritos delante de algun jerifalte. Lo que se hace por un puesto de trabajo.


----------



## Arjuna (1 Dic 2009)

Ziberan dijo:


> Bueno, ya que hace mucho que no paso por aquí, voy a dar una información "curiosa" de primera mano.
> 
> Esta mañana he pasado a charlar con el médico de la aldea, cosa que hago habitualmente pues somos amiguetes (tenemos asistencia médica un par de horas al día), el caso es que hoy había ATS "practicante" pues es el día que corresponde a las analíticas... Lo que me ha dejado "perplejo" es que el ATS ha hecho llamar a varios ancianos de la aldea para vacunarse de la Gripe A por pertenecer a los grupos de riesgo... Y lo inaudito es que ha sido sin prescripción del médico, puesto que Pepe, que así lo llamamos, está en contra de la vacunación. ¿Quien y cómo entonces está adoctrinando a estos Practicantes para que se tomen el tema de manera tan "profesional" y con tanto interés?
> 
> El caso es que las personas que han sido avisadas, ya están vacunadas.



Progresivamente la figura del ATS DUE ha ido ganando autonomía respecto al médico. Si antes era un ayudante que estaba a las órdenes del médico, por intereses político económicos (cobran menos y tal vez otras causas...), se les ha elevado a nivel de carrera universitaria, se les ha puesto "consulta de enfermería" y, ahora, se pretende que puedan "prescribir" medicamentos por su cuenta (no se como quedará el tema de la responsabilidad legal).


Quizá la finalidad última sea la de contar con mano de obra más barata para sostener este Sistema de Salud Pozo Sin Fondo y más "recetadores" (no se por qué si escribo pre******ores, sale así) de medicamentos para los siempre crecientes listados de los mismos (hay previstas generaciones de vacunas para todo, desde el Alzheimer hasta el cáncer...como antesala de la genética comercial que, imagino yo, no será asequible para todo el mundo...Esos son los planes pero ¿aguantará la salud humana tales acometidas?).


----------



## Arjuna (1 Dic 2009)

willbeend dijo:


> Estoy convencido que ese calor y ese divino Sol, ha sido un tropiezo para la campaña que habia prevista.
> 
> Pero el frio tiene que llegar y con el los resfriados.
> 
> Si hay resfriados, hay algo a lo que agarrarse para decir que no son resfriados, si no que es la gripe A que es mas leve...



Sin duda...


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (2 Dic 2009)

Crece la industria de la gripe A:








La gripe A está en boca de todos. Y las empresas no pierden la oportunidad de acercar sus productos a esas nuevas necesidades de los consumidores. Sanyo por ejemplo ha presentado en España su *Virus Washer*, un sistema purificador de aire avalado científicamente y que con ayuda de agua electrolizada* elimina del ambiente el 99.5% 
del virus de la nueva gripe y otros tipos de virus,*

El Virus Washer, nombre muy comercial, funciona en habitaciones de hasta 40 metros cuadrados. En ellas,* las gotas de agua electrolizadas desactivan con ayuda del cloro la corteza de los virus, responsable de que puedan infectarnos*







Protégete de la Gripe A con una solución de Sanyo


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Dic 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (3 Dic 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Comienza el espectáculo que ya sospechabamos.
> 
> La OMS ya da "oficialmente" como obsoleta la vacuna actual de la gripe guarra.
> 
> ...





*No te hagas ilusiones demasiado pronto, mientras estemos en campaña de vacunaciones no dirán nada.*

Ese artículo es de Recombinomics del día 28, *después publicaron acusaciones contra la OMS por callar el asunto*; *ya se posteó 3 páginas atrás.* 

*Mirate el índice de Recombinomics, y verás que han publicado 8 artículos más después de ese y la OMS sigue sin decir nada*:

Recombinomics Commentary


----------



## jgl (3 Dic 2009)

Esto es lo último que ha publicado la OMS:

Oseltamivir resistance in immunocompromised hospital patients

Pandemic (H1N1) 2009 briefing note 18

*2 DECEMBER 2009 *| GENEVA -- WHO has been informed of two recent clusters of patients infected with oseltamivir-resistant H1N1 viruses. Both clusters, detected in Wales, UK and North Carolina, USA, occurred in a single ward in a hospital, and both involved patients whose immune systems were severely compromised or suppressed. Transmission of resistant virus from one patient to another is suspected in both outbreaks.

The emergence of drug-resistant influenza viruses in severely immunosuppressed or immunocompromised patients undergoing antiviral treatment is not unexpected and has been well documented during seasonal influenza. Virus replication can persist in such patients for prolonged periods of time despite antiviral treatment, creating an environment in which drug-resistant viruses can readily be selected. This phenomenon has also been observed for the pandemic (H1N1) 2009.

Upon receipt of the reports, WHO organized a telephone conference with officials and staff from the hospitals and experts in clinical medicine, epidemiology, and virology to discuss the two outbreaks. Particular attention is being given to the best treatment options for immunocompromised patients who become infected with the pandemic virus.

The outbreaks
The Wales outbreak, which was detected in late October, involved eight patients. All of these patients were hospitalized because of severe haematological disorders. No deaths occurred. Three of these patients remain in hospital, with one being treated in intensive care. 

In the USA outbreak, which involved four severely immunocompromised patients, cases occurred in a two-week period between mid-October and early November. Three of the four cases were fatal, but the role of H1N1 infection in contributing to these deaths is uncertain. 

All of the resistant viruses carried the same H275Y mutation, indicating resistance to oseltamivir but susceptibility to the second antiviral drug, zanamivir. 

Ongoing investigation
The outbreaks are being further investigated to determine the mode of transmission within the wards and to ensure that resistant viruses have not spread to staff, other patients in the hospitals, or into the wider community. Results to date are reassuring.

No illness in staff caring for these patients has been detected, suggesting that the resistant virus does not spread easily to otherwise healthy people, especially when good measures for infection control are in place. Moreover, intensified surveillance has found no spread to other wards within the two hospitals or into the wider community.

Modified treatment recommendations
The experts agreed that severely immunocompromised patients need to be regarded as an especially vulnerable group. These patients are highly susceptible to infection, particularly difficult to treat, and especially likely to develop resistance. 

As early signs of influenza may be masked by symptoms associated with underlying disorders or their treatment, the experts further agreed that doctors treating such patients should operate with a high level of suspicion for influenza virus infection and be especially vigilant for the rapid development of oseltamivir resistance. 

In these patients, standard treatment doses and duration for treatment with oseltamivir are unlikely to be sufficient. Though clinical judgement is important, doses may need to be increased and continued, without interruption, for the duration of acute illness. Zanamivir should be considered as the treatment of choice for patients who develop prolonged influenza illness despite treatment with oseltamivir.

Once oseltamivir resistant virus has been detected in a ward treating severely immunocompromised patients, doctors should consider switching to zanamivir as the antiviral drug of first choice for treatment and when considering post exposure prophylactic treatment of other patients on the ward.

*The experts were emphatic in their recommendation that health care staff, carers and family contacts of patients be vaccinated against pandemic influenza. *

Vigilant monitoring needed
WHO recommends vigilant monitoring for the development of oseltamivir-resistant viruses and for any changes in the transmissibility or pathogenicity of these viruses. Experience with seasonal influenza viruses shows that resistant viruses can quickly spread within the general population and become established, rendering one or more antiviral drugs ineffective.

Experience acquired since the initial characterization of the H1N1 pandemic virus in March shows that the neuraminidase inhibitors, oseltamivir and zanamivir, when administered early, reduce the risk of complications and may also improve the clinical outcome in patients with severe disease. This experience underscores the need to protect the effectiveness of these drugs by minimizing the occurrence and impact of drug resistance.

WHO received the first report of an oseltamivir-resistant pandemic virus in July. In general, cases of oseltamivir resistance have been geographically dispersed, sporadic and not linked to one another. The number of these events has been steadily increasing, in line with recent increases in influenza activity in many parts of the world and a corresponding increase in the administration of antiviral drugs.

Within the past two weeks, the number of documented cases of oseltamivir resistance in H1N1 viruses has risen from 57 to 96. Around one third of these cases occurred in patients whose immune systems were severely suppressed by haematological malignancy, aggressive chemotherapy for cancer, or post-transplant treatment. The clusters in the two hospital wards should be viewed in the context of these overall trends. Although all incidents of oseltamivir resistance merit investigation, no evidence suggests that events to date constitute a public health threat.



http://www.who.int/csr/disease/swineflu/notes/briefing_20091202/en/index.html


----------



## jgl (3 Dic 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Consecuencias que se me ocurren:
> 
> 1. Los gobiernos tendrán que volver a comprar millones de dosis en unos meses.
> 2. Los becarios de las farmas otra vez a destajo.
> 3. Los directivos de Glaxo, Roche, etc, noche si y noche también de juerga en el lupanar con chicas de alto standing.



1- Los gobiernos ya están comprometidos para vacunar cada año, la vacuna del hemisferio sur ya está en marcha y será combinada de estacional y cerda. Ya dijo la Chan que este virus venía para quedarse.
2- Los becarios siguen a destajo porque se están preparando vacunas de gripe aviar porque temen que se mezclen los virus y "aparezca" una "pandemia" mas grave. Se están fabricando muchas otras vacunas para más cosas... según sus calculos se han de duplicar las ventas antes de 2012.
3-Los directivos siempre han estado de juerga y lupanares y no van a cambiar sus costumbres por mucha crisis que haya.

Siento darte tan malas noticias.


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Dic 2009)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## jgl (3 Dic 2009)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si es que está todo inventado :XX:



Inventado sí, pero como todo plan tiene sus fallos y agujeros, y ahí es donde hay que meter el dedo.

*SOR TERESA FORCADES ATACA DE NUEVO, ESTA VEZ EN CONFERENCIA Y TOCANDO TEMAS DELICADOS POLÍTICO-FARMACEUTICOS EN LOS QUE ENTRAN POLONIA Y UCRANIA Y FOMENTANDO A CREAR PLATAFORMAS CÍVICO-SOCIALES CONTRA LAS PRÁCTICAS ANTIDEMOCRÁTICAS DE NUESTROS GOBIERNOS.*

Teresa Forcades charla gripe A en Ciencia y Espíritu II, 22 nov 2009 parte 1 on Vimeo

Teresa Forcades charla gripe A en Ciencia y Espíritu II, 22 nov 2009 parte 2 on Vimeo


SI ALGUIEN PUEDE COLGAR LOS VÍDEOS SE AGRADECERÁ, YA ESTÁN EN EL HILO OFICIAL DE LA GRIPE PORCINA, VALEN LA PENA.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (3 Dic 2009)

Joder otro tostón intragable de dos horas, nadie le puede decir a esta señora que la única forma de difundir su mensaje con eficacia es resumirlo y condensarlo en menos de cinco minutos?

Sabrá de medicina, pero de comunicación, ni puta idea.


----------



## tentenelaire (3 Dic 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Joder otro tostón intragable de dos horas, nadie le puede decir a esta señora que la única forma de difundir su mensaje con eficacia es resumirlo y condensarlo en menos de cinco minutos?
> 
> Sabrá de medicina, pero de comunicación, ni puta idea.



Que negativo estás siempre chico, a ti te da igual que sean 2 horas, media hora o 17 minutos, me temo que ibas a decir lo mismo. La *conferencia * fue de 1 hora de duración y luego otra hora de preguntas del público.

Joder, si vas a dar una conferencia de la gripe porcina (con todo lo que se ha dicho y más) es normal que sea de una duracción suficiente para poder exponer bien todo el fregado.

Tu eres un aprendiz de trol ¿no te lo han dicho todavía?

Edito: para incrustralos aquí:

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allow******access" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7936478&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7936478&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/7936478">Teresa Forcades charla gripe A en Ciencia y Espíritu II, 22 nov 2009 parte 1</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user2701321">LaCajaDePandora</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allow******access" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7927111&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7927111&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/7927111">Teresa Forcades charla gripe A en Ciencia y Espíritu II, 22 nov 2009 parte 2</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user2701321">LaCajaDePandora</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## Lladó (3 Dic 2009)

Ya que al final han fallado creando miedo con la Gripe A, la nueva estrategia será acojonar al personal con la mutación. Está claro que ya han dado el pistoletazo de salida:

Muere en Holanda un enfermo afectado por una mutación del virus H1N1 - Yahoo! Noticias


----------



## Kirot (3 Dic 2009)

Al final entre la sociedad solo calan las acciones no virtuales. 
Si esto lo hubieran podido presenciar en vivo, alguna gorda estilo Anonymous en Inglaterra contra la cienciología ya se habría liado.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (3 Dic 2009)

Lladó dijo:


> Ya que al final han fallado creando miedo con la Gripe A, la nueva estrategia será acojonar al personal con la mutación. Está claro que ya han dado el pistoletazo de salida:
> 
> Muere en Holanda un enfermo afectado por una mutación del virus H1N1 - Yahoo! Noticias



Ya ha habido más noticias de mutaciones varias, pero no han tenido suficiente eco en la prensa como para crear miedo en la gente, se ve que el tema ya aburre. Yo creo que la gente ya está inmunizada a la brasa mediática por sobresaturación, me parece que la gripe porcina es historia y ya se ha sacao lo que se podía sacar.

Dentro de un tiempo, otra nueva película. ¿Gripe canina tal vez?


----------



## jgl (3 Dic 2009)

*LA OMS SE DEFIENDE DE LAS ACUSACIONES DE LA PRENSA INTERNACIONAL*

OMS descarta cualquier conflicto de interés con la industria farmacéutica
hace 44 mins

Ginebra, 3 dic (EFE).- La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) descartó hoy que haya cualquier tipo de conflicto de intereses entre la entidad y las industrias farmacéuticas con las que colabora en la lucha contra la gripe H1N1. 

La agencia sanitaria de Naciones Unidas distribuyó un comunicado en el cual especifica que la dirección de la entidad es consciente de las especulaciones publicadas en la prensa a cerca de los lazos entre la industria farmacéutica y los expertos que trabajan o asesoran a la OMS.

Ante este hecho, la OMS explica que "ha colaborado históricamente con la industria farmacéutica por razones legítimas".

"Los esfuerzos para mejorar la salud dependen de un mejor acceso a medicinas, vacunas, y antivirales de alta calidad. La industria farmacéutica juega un rol esencial al respeto, y la OMS se ha comprometido con ellos para buscar sus objetivos de salud", especifica el comunicado.

El texto explica que existen procedimientos de control que supervisan los eventuales conflictos de intereses entre una industria que busca el beneficio económico y una agencia humanitaria, y asume que "son inherentes".

"Existen procedimientos para identificar, investigar, y evaluar los potenciales conflictos de interés, y tomar las decisiones adecuadas para evitarlos, que pueden llegar hasta excluir un experto de una reunión", reza el comunicado.

Asimismo, la OMS especifica que todos los expertos que la asesoran firman un documento de confidencialidad y aceptan colaborar sin obtener honorarios por ello.

La OMS "entiende" que hayan surgido dudas en la prensa, pero niega que éstas tengan base, y asegura que las dudas pueden haber aparecido tras las medidas tomadas para luchar contra el virus de la gripe H1N1, que se ha mostrado moderado.

El organismo explica que la alarma surgió al inicio de conocerse la existencia de un nuevo virus al temer que el H1N1 pudiera ser tan letal como el H5N1, que mató a más del 60 por ciento de la gente que infectó.

*"Ajustar las percepciones del público a un virus que es mucho menos letal es difícil. Dadas las discrepancias entre lo que se esperaba y lo que posteriormente ocurrió abrió la puerta a la búsqueda de motivos del porqué la OMS y sus expertos actuaron de determinada manera, si bien es entendible, no tienen justificación" concluye el texto., * 

OMS descarta cualquier conflicto de interés con la industria farmacéutica - Yahoo! Noticias


SÍ CLARO, AHORA CON EXCUSAS...


----------



## jgl (3 Dic 2009)

*La evolución de la pandemia de gripe A sigue siendo impredecible, según la OMS*

hace 1 hora 27 mins

Ginebra, 3 dic (EFE).- *La evolución de la pandemia de gripe A continúa impredecible, pues podría convertirse en un tipo de infección leve o, por el contrario, devenir más peligrosa*, afirmó hoy el director adjunto de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), Keiji Fukuda. 

Ante los casos -todavía aislados- de mutación del virus AH1N1 que se han registrado, Fukuda explicó que *por ahora es imposible pronosticar que puede ocurrir*.

Precisó que en caso de mutación "el virus puede ser menos virulento, pero también hay ejemplos de virus que comenzaron siendo leves y luego se volvieron más patógenos. Tenemos los dos tipos de ejemplos".

*El representante de la OMS dijo que los países deben continuar cooperando para luchar contra la actual pandemia.*

*Reveló que, por el momento, el organismo no tiene planes para levantar o disminuir el nivel máximo de alerta sanitaria que rige desde el pasado junio en relación a la gripe A.*
Fukuda precisó que la transmisión del virus es alta en el hemisferio norte, aunque la situación difiere según el país, mientras que en el hemisferio sur el número de casos continúa a la baja.

En términos de la campaña de vacunación,* indicó que se han distribuido 150 millones de dosis en unos 40 países, sin que se hayan presentado reacciones adversas inesperadas entre las personas inmunizadas.*

Sobre el porcentaje de personas afectadas por esta infección, el experto declaró que esto depende de diferentes factores, como la edad.

En ese último caso, los niños se presentan como un grupo especialmente vulnerable, principalmente cuando se encuentran agrupados en entornos como escuelas o guarderías, con tasas que pueden alcanzar el 30 por ciento, si se toma como referencia la gripe estacional, declaró.

Preguntado sobre los casos de resistencia al antiviral Oseltamivir, Fukuda confirmó que se han verificado 96 casos en el mundo, pero sostuvo que este medicamento sigue siendo efectivo contra la mayor parte de tipos de virus que se han detectado en esta pandemia.

La evolución de la pandemia de gripe A sigue siendo impredecible, según la OMS - Yahoo! Noticias




Están cambiando la estrategia, pero no piensan bajar del nivel 6, ni suspender las campañas de vacunación, lo siguiente será añadir un nivel 7, POR SI ACASO... LOS MUTANTES ACECHAN.


----------



## jgl (4 Dic 2009)

Ante las quejas y acusaciones recibidas, la OMS publica hoy en portada un enlace a un documento exculpatorio con enlaces a toda la *documentación referente a sus colaboradores.*

WHO | WHO use of advisory bodies in responding to the influenza pandemic


Tras acceder a través de varios enlaces, estos son los *datos del comité de expertos de la OMS para el H1N1*, actualizados el 17 de oct. :

WHO | Ad Hoc Policy advisory Working Group on Influenza A(H1N1) vaccines (Established April 2009)

Ad Hoc Policy advisory Working Group on Influenza A(H1N1) vaccines (Established April 2009)
Terms of Reference
1.Provide technical advice and support to the WHO Secretariat on identification of essential evidence gaps to inform potential recommendations on the use of Influenza A(H1N1) vaccines, and on possible avenues to acquire priority missing information.
2.Facilitate a SAGE review and recommendation on the potential use of Influenza A(H1N1) vaccines (e.g. target populations, target age groups, product formulation, and post-market surveillance).

Composition
SAGE Members

•David Salisbury, Chair
•Jon Abramson
•Supamit Chunsuttiwat

Experts

•*Neil Ferguson, Imperial College, UK *
•Teeranart Jivapaisarnpong, Ministry of Public Health, Thailand
•Paul-Henri Lambert, Centre Médical Universitaire, Switzerland 
•Joahnnes Loewer, Paul-Ehrlich Institut, Germany 
•Karen Midthun, Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research, USA (Member of the Global Advisory Committee on Vaccine Safety (GACVS)) 
•Phillip Minor, National Institute for Biological Standards and Control, UK (Chair of WHO Expert Committee on Biological Standardization (ECBS))
•*Albert Osterhaus, Eramus MC, Netherlands*
•Stefania Salmaso, Istituto Superiore di Sanità, Italy (GACVS member)
•Peter Smith, London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, UK (Chair, GACVS) 

WHO secretariat

•Marie-Paule Kieny
•Philippe Duclos

DECLARATION OF INTERESTS FOR WHO EXPERTS
*All members completed a declaration of interest. Only two members reported any interests.*

*Dr Neil Ferguson*
Dr Neil Ferguson reported receiving small consultancy fees from *Baxter, GlaxoSmithKline and Roche for serving on scientific advisory boards and presenting at symposiums*. He also received limited amount of consultancy fees from insurance companies *(Swiss Re, RMS Ltd.,) and Serco Ltd., a logistics company for advice on pandemic risk and planning.* These payments occurred prior to 2008.

Professor Albert Osterhaus
Professor *Albert Osterhaus is employed by both Erasmus MC *(0.8 full time equivalent) and *Viroclinics Biosciences BV* (0.2 full time equivalent). *Erasmus MC is receiving major grant support from the European Commission and Dutch National Genomics *to contribute to countering the public health threat caused by new and emerging infectious diseases in Europe and for development of novel intervention strategies against respiratory viral infections respectively. *He holds share certificates of Viroclinics Biosciences BV (9.9%) and holds minority shares in Isoconova AB. Previously he held share certificates with Coronovative.* He is also *Chairman of the European Scientific Working Group on Influenza, an independent group of European scientists promoting the study of influenza.*

Last reviewed: 17 November 2009


Se han puesto las pilas ante el posible escándalo.
Y me pregunto:
Les basta con sus declaraciones de buena fé? 
Hay algún organismo independiente que supervise las actuaciones de dichos expertos a lo largo del tiempo?
Se pone en conocimiento de las autoridades políticas y judiciales de los paises miembros?
Conociendo los intereses de ambos, se les permite tener el grado de influencia que tienen sin contrastarlo con expertos de otros organismos o entidades aunque fuesen discrepantes?
Realmente es todo?
Veremos si prosperan las investigaciones en Holanda.


----------



## jgl (4 Dic 2009)

Por cierto, Teresa Forcades en los nuevos vídeos posteados algo más arriba, afirma que el proceso de investigación criminal abierto en Austria contra Baxter por la contaminación de vacunas ha sido cancelado tras un cambio en las cúpulas del organismo encargado de dicha investigación.

Hay manos muy largas...


----------



## jgl (4 Dic 2009)

*Bielorrusia prestará ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania *
17:47 | 01/ 12/ 2009 


Minsk, 1 de diciembre, RIA Novosti. Bielorrusia prestará ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania afectada por una epidemia de gripe, informó hoy a RIA Novosti el secretario de prensa del Ministerio de Emergencias bielorruso Vitali Novitski.

"El Gobierno de Bielorrusia tomó la decisión de prestar ayuda a Ucrania, basándose en las tradicionales relaciones de amistad que unen a nuestros países y la respectiva solicitud dirigida por el presidente de Ucrania, Víctor Yúschenko, al presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexandr Lukashenko", dijo el interlocutor de la agencia.

La carga humanitaria, por unos 10 millones de dólares, incluirá instrumental médico, materiales de vendaje, ropa de cama, antisépticos y desinfectantes.

El Ministerio de Emergencias bielorruso llevará la ayuda humanitaria en sus camiones a Kíev. La columna se pondrá en marcha mañana miércoles, explicó Novistki.

Según datos del Ministerio de Salud Pública de Ucrania, hasta finales de noviembre último, en la república fallecieron 431 personas a causa de la gripe y las enfermedades respiratorias infecciosas. Durante las últimas 24 horas, murieron siete personas. La epidemia fue declarada en Ucrania el 29 de octubre. Desde entonces, se enfermaron 1.841.927 personas. El Ministerio no aduce datos estadísticos sobre la gripe AH1N1. Pero es sabido que se confirmaron 255 casos de contagio con ese virus, 17 pacientes murieron.


RIA Novosti - Últimas noticias - Bielorrusia prestará ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania

Parece que el alarmismo ya cesó, ahora se pasa a la realidad de una situación de dejadez y mala administración política: falta de material sanitario básico.


----------



## ilral (4 Dic 2009)

lo he comentado en el hilo sobro el sida, pero creo que pega mas aqui. han dado una pequeña noticia en cuatro, unos 30 segundos sobre la primer muerte en españa de la supuesta mutacion de la gripe a...y la pregunta es: para que coño sirve la vacuna??Primer muerto por una mutación de la gripe A en España - 4/12/09 - 1748500 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Manitou (4 Dic 2009)

DOCUMENTAL ACERCA DE LA GRIPE A Y EL MARKETING DEL MIEDO.

Trata de cómo nos manipulan y juegan con nuestra salud gracias a la invención de falsas enfermedades

INCLUYE ENTREVISTAS A
JUAN GERVAS, médico
JAVIER URIARTE, médico
SANTOS MARTIN, médico
TERESA FORCADES, médica
MAXIMO SANDIN, biólogo
MIGUEL JARA, periodista
JESUS REINA, abogado 

<object width="400" height="268"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allow******access" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7951734&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=1&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7951734&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=1&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" width="400" height="268"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/7951734">EL MARKETING DEL MIEDO</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/alish">ALISH</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


PD:lo cuelgo en los dos hilos de la gripe A

PD2:lo acabo de encontrar,todavia no lo he visto


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (4 Dic 2009)

Vaya, este hilo de casi 3000 mensajes tiene más de un mes y lo veo ahora, y pensar que he estado todo el mes viviendo tranquilamente... esto no puede ser, voy a asustarme un rato ahora y después proseguiré con mi tranquila vida.


----------



## Arjuna (4 Dic 2009)

jgl dijo:


> Por cierto, Teresa Forcades en los nuevos vídeos posteados algo más arriba, afirma que el proceso de investigación criminal abierto en Austria contra Baxter por la contaminación de vacunas ha sido cancelado tras un cambio en las cúpulas del organismo encargado de dicha investigación.
> 
> Hay manos muy largas...



Es clave seguir los acontecimientos al respecto. A mi entender, esta interrupción de una investigación en marcha debiera suponer un escándalo y conmover los cimientos (acciones parlamentarias, difusión en prensa, acción de fiscales del Estado, comités de investigación, dimisiones...) en una democracia. ¿Es real esta interrupción?. ¿Porqué se produce y quién la determina?. ¿Que reacciones políticas y/o judiciales hay respecto a ella?. Creo que es fundamental que se aclaren las respuestas a estas preguntas. ¿Podremos encontrar información al respecto?.


----------



## Arjuna (5 Dic 2009)

Parece que Baxter ha cometido errores ya antes...y ha salido relativamente bien librado. 

El Supremo cierra la puerta a las reclamaciones contra Baxter por el contagio de hepatitis C - Comunitat Valenciana - Levante-EMV


----------



## Nar-- (6 Dic 2009)

Arjuna dijo:


> Parece que Baxter ha cometido errores ya antes...y ha salido relativamente bien librado.
> 
> El Supremo cierra la puerta a las reclamaciones contra Baxter por el contagio de hepatitis C - Comunitat Valenciana - Levante-EMV



http://www.redaccionmedica.com/revista_prensa/archivo/elpais_21_04_08_7.pdf
Bayer sale indemne del escándalo del fármaco Lipobay en España

http://www.boletinfarmacos.org/062008/etica_y_derecho_Reportes Breves.asp

http://www.aemps.es/actividad/alertas/usoHumano/calidad/docs/calidad28-07.pdf
Vacunas retiradas con alergeno de perro.

http://www.aemps.es/actividad/alertas/usoHumano/calidad/docs/notaInfor-heparina-17-04-08.pdf
El 17 de abril de 2008 la AEMPS ha ordenado la inmovilización de algunos lotes
de CLEXANE, también debido a la identificación de trazas de un contaminante
en la materia prima utilizada en su fabricación (Alerta 8/08).

http://www.aemps.es/actividad/alertas/usoHumano/calidad/docs/notaInfor-heparina_28-03-08.pdf
EFECTOS ADVERSOS EN ESTADOS UNIDOS Y ALEMANIA ASOCIADOS A
LA ADMINISTRACIÓN DE HEPARINA SÓDICA CON IMPUREZAS



El Congreso de EEUU evalúa si la heparina fue contaminada intencionadamente | elmundo.es salud
han relacionado 81 fallecimientos y casi 800 casos de reacciones alérgicas severas con la exposición a la heparina adulterada.

EL MUNDO
Tras una década de lucha contra la administración sanitaria española, los 1.350 afectados y sus familias han sido contactados por la compañía norteamericana Baxter para evitar que el colectivo entable acciones judiciales contra ella.

http://www.elmundo.es/2001/09/09/cronica/1045403.html
La multinacional Baxter, una de las empresas que más productos clínicos comercializa en todo el mundo, se enfrenta a su tercer escándalo médico de grandes dimensiones en nuestro país. A principios de la década de los 80 el VIH se coló en el plasma elaborado por las grandes multinacionales farmaceúticas antes de que se crearan los métodos de detección del virus. La pandemia mundial se cebó en primer lugar entre los hemofílicos. Y Miguel Angel fue una de las 1.400 víctimas españolas de ese contagio masivo, la mitad de los cuales ya ha fallecido.

Hemofilia, VIH, HVC y Concentrados de Factores de la Coagulacion

http://www.cbgnetwork.org/1159.html
Bayer/Baxter: La trágica historia de hemofílicos contagiados de sida por remedios 

http://www.cbgnetwork.org/127.html
"Decenas de miles de hemofílicos alrededor del mundo se infectaron con VIH o VHC luego de recibir productos sanguíneos 
La demanda alega que estas empresas comercializaron en forma intencional un factor sanguíneo que sabían, o debían saber, que estaba infectado con los agentes que causan el SIDA y la Hepatitis C. "Se trata de una tragedia a nivel mundial", declaró Nelson. "Miles de hemofílicos han muerto en forma innecesaria a causa del SIDA y otros miles se encuentran infectados con VIH o Hepatitis C."

http://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetC...e-add7-403a-b817-b3efe6109265&chunkiid=269350
http://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetC...0&siteid=392EC88E-B120-11D3-AD18-00508B91A0DD
La FDA encuentra un contaminante en los productos de heparina retirados de Baxter

http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigate.exe/hemeroteca/madrid/abc/2008/03/01/104.html

http://www.abc.es/hemeroteca/histor...r-el-contagio-de-sida-y-hepatitis_185452.html
Demanda colectiva contra Bayer por propiciar el contagio de sida y hepatitis 
Bayer, y otras tres compañías, son demandadas por actuar de forma improcedente al promover campañas para captar donantes en sectores de «alto riesgo»



Vacunas_UNICEF

http://www.theflucase.com/index.php...seattle&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=64&lang=en
REBECCA CAMPBELL INTERPUSO DEMANDA FEDERAL SOBRE LA ESTAFA DE LA “GRIPE OMS” EN SEATTLE


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Dic 2009)

Este hilo ya no da más de si


----------



## y que hago??? (9 Dic 2009)

nunca dió mucho de sí, ciertamente.


----------



## Kirot (9 Dic 2009)

Lo que ha dado ha sido más que suficiente.


----------



## y que hago??? (9 Dic 2009)

si, eso si. Habeis estado entretenidos pensado en un ataque premeditado a la población civil, pensando en como será el mad max ucraniano.... Habeis estado entretenidillos estas semanas.


----------



## levante (9 Dic 2009)

Esto no ha terminado, aún tenemos que morir varias veces


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Dic 2009)

Jo que bien os lo habeis pasado aqui no?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Ene 2010)

Ucrania y la Gripe A.

Como han ido las elecciones?
Se exterminó la población?


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (20 Ene 2010)

El gobierno y los gobiernos junto con la OMS son unos atrevidos desgraciados que quieren causar una pandemia, son entes istitucionales ilegitimos, gobiernos ilegitimos policias y ejercitos ilegìtimos, doctores ilegìtimos.
Deberia darles verguenza a los que apoyan la sociedad o màs bien suciedad.
Noticieros descarados


----------



## willbeend (20 Ene 2010)

Que bueno, aun sigue vivo el PEDAZO de hilo?

jaja, ha resucitado el mismo dia que el Putín!

Personalmente, al ver "alejado" el peligro, poco me he interesado por el tema, reconozco mi pecado...

De todas maneras, este hilo me alerto de dudar hasta de lo desconocido, valga la evidencia como contradiccion a la practica.

Y me alegro por ello, si me tiene que matar alguien, que sea la naturaleza.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Feb 2010)

Todo fue un bluffff como dijo putin desde el minuto 0


----------



## Kozak (10 Feb 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Todo fue un bluffff como dijo putin desde el minuto 0



Putin es un cabrón, pero de tonto no tiene un pelo.


----------



## eleztrico (10 Feb 2010)

pues a la rubita le ha salido caro.


----------



## Arjuna (11 Feb 2010)

Os paso una editorial que ambienta un poco...Periódicamente hay goteo de los fraudes en ciencia...Lamento que hayan cerrado el foro de la Gripe Porcina, quería insertarlo allí también.

Un saludo.

BOLETIN DE ASEBIO Diario Médico 11/02/10 pág 2

Ojeadas desde la ética de la industria farmacéutica 


Desde la publicación de la novela El jardinero fiel y desde su conversión en guión cinematográfico, la industria farmacéutica está sometida al escrutinio social sobre sus estrategias y productos. Pero lo más arriesgado para esa industria que hasta hace muy poco ha contado con indudable prestigio y reconocimiento social es la reacción que se viene produciendo desde dentro, de los responsables de revistas científicas, de los científicos y de ciertos reguladores. 

Marcia Angell, que fue directora del New England Jourmal of Medicine durante dos décadas, publicó un artículo demoledor en The New York Review of Books a principios del pasado año. La también profesora de Medicina Social en la Facultad de Medicina de la Universidad de Harvard ya había sustentado posiciones críticas ante los comportamientos de la industria farmacéutica. En el citado artículo hace referencia a la investigación que un senador norteamericano, representante republicano en el Comité de Finanzas, está llevando a cabo acerca de las conexiones económicas entre la industria farmacéutica y los profesores de las facultades de Medicina de Estados Unidos. La mayoría de los casos analizados tienen que ver con el ámbito de la psiquiatría, y de modo particular con la creciente intervención de reputados profesionales de esta área médica en el diagnóstico de trastornos en niños con la subsiguiente aplicación de tratamientos con cócteles de medicamentos, muchos de ellos sin contar con la aprobación de la FDA para tales aplicaciones. Es preciso recordar que los profesionales médicos pueden utilizar medicamentos aprobados para alguna prescripción distinta a las autorizadas por la agencia, pero deben estar sustentados en sólida evidencia científica, recogida en publicaciones sometidas a control por expertos. 

Estos requisitos no parecen haberse cumplido en los casos identificados por el senador Grassley, la práctica totalidad de ellos relacionados con los psiquiatras líderes y procedentes de relevantes instituciones médicas. Angell presta especial atención al caso de los análisis clínicos, tanto en lo que concierne a su realización como en lo que respecta a su difusión en revistas en las que se trata de contar con el respaldo del sistema de revisión por pares. Llega a la conclusión de que "no es posible creer en muchos de los resultados de la investigación clínica que se publican, ni confiar en el juicio (las opiniones) de médicos reputados o en directrices médicas autorizadas" 

Me preocupan las consecuencias sobre la credibilidad de una industria tan importante como la farmacéutica, así como por sus conexiones con la industria biotecnológica. Como científico, me intranquiliza la pérdida de crédito de instituciones y profesiones, como universidades, centros de investigación, hospitales, médicos y científicos, que, en las encuestas realizadas sobre ciencia y tecnología, han recibido las mejores valoraciones sociales. Perder la confianza de la sociedad es algo que se puede conseguir en poco tiempo, sobre todo si en una sociedad tan influida por los medios de comunicación como la actual, los medios y los profesionales que en ellos trabajan escogen el tema como presa. Volver a ganar esa confianza cuesta mucho más. 

Por ello vuelvo a invocar la necesidad de actuar de acuerdo con una ética de la responsabilidad. Recomendaría la recuperación en la comunidad científica de la ética del trabajo, inspirada en los principios de responsabilidad y competencia, de calidad, dedicación, es decir de "una ética del trabajo basada en el compromiso'.

Por último, me atrevería a lanzar dos proposiciones: en la industria farmacéutica, la adopción del estándar de responsabilidad social corporativa, y en la comunidad biomédica, el establecimiento de un "código profesional de conducta': promovido y refrendado por las sociedades científicas. 

Emilio Muñoz, presidente del consejo científico de Asebio.


----------



## willbeend (12 Feb 2010)

La final como he quedado el tema en el parlamento europeo respecto a depurar responsabilidades en la OMS por la alarma causada para generar beneficios a estas mafias?


----------



## willbeend (18 Feb 2010)

Enlazo aqui la notcia que ha "hilado" el excla.

La OMS anuncia una vacuna única para la gripe común y el H1N1
Los Gobiernos del hemisferio norte tendrán la última palabra para administrarlas separadamente

REUTERS / EL PAÍS - Ginebra / Madrid - 18/02/2010


La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) ha anunciado hoy que la vacuna para la gripe estacional del año que viene en los países del hemisferio norte tendrá efectos también sobre el virus H1N1. El anuncio se ha producido después de una reunión a puerta cerrada de cuatro días de expertos en gripe convocados por la OMS. La noticia implica que los Gobiernos que han acumulado muchas dosis de la vacuna para la gripe A H1N1 podrán dar reutilizarlas como parte de la próxima remesa.

* ¿Qué pasó con la gripe A?
* La demanda de antigripales da alas a las farmacias ilegales en Internet


La vacuna para la próxima gripe estacional contendrá tres vertientes: una, contra el H1N1, otra contra el virus H3N2 (un tipo de virus derivado de la gripe asiática o gripe aviar) y una tercera contra la gripe B (o gripe común). Keiji Fukuda, uno de los mayores expertos de la OMS en gripe, ha explicado que las autoridades de salud de los diferentes países del hemisferio norte tendrán la última palabra para decidir si quieren o no combinar estas tres vertientes en una vacuna única para la gripe estacional o administrarlas en tres dosis independientes.

Fukuda ha explicado esto en un encuentro público en el que han participado representantes de las compañías farmacéuticas. Para empresas como GlaxoSmithKline y Sanofi-Aventis han acudido porque necesitan la guía de la OMS para comenzar a trabajar en estas vacunas, que serán administradas en la temporada 2010-2011. Las complicaciones que surgieron en la anterior temporada de vacunación, provocadas por la presencia de la pandemia de gripe A H1N1 evitaron que se tomara una decisión como la que se ha hecho pública hoy.

La composición de la vacuna para la gripe estacional que se aplica en el hemisferio sur fue anunciada el pasado mes de septiembre. De forma similar a la decisión tomada para el hemisferio norte, la vacuna para los países del sur contiene también el antídoto contra el virus H1N1.

11 millones de vacunas acumuladas

El virus H1N1 ha matado hasta el momento 15.000 personas en el mundo, 373 en España. La OMS había previsto 150 millones de muertos inicialmente y a pesar de lo lejos que ha quedado dicha predicción, los expertos piden no bajar la guardia: la probabilidad de una segunda oleada de gripe A es del 70%. La gripe estacional, que causa entre 250.000 y 500.000 muertes cada año en el mundo, provoca en España unas 8.000, según el cálculo del Gobierno.

En España se han vacunado hasta la fecha dos millones de personas. Han sobrado, de la cantidad que el ministerio de Sanidad adquirió cuando comenzó a comercializarse el fármaco, 11 millones de dosis. Inicialmente, el ministerio que dirige Trinidad Jiménez se había comprometido a adquirir 37 millones de dosis, dos por individuo de cada grupo de riesgo, según las primeras recomendaciones de la OMS. Finalmente, sólo hizo falta una dosis por cada individuo en grupo de riesgo, y se hizo valer una cláusula del contrato para comprar menos.


----------



## willbeend (17 Abr 2010)

Ya que el hilo oficial esta cerrado. Aqui queda esto.

Salut devolverá 1,2 millones de vacunas de la gripe A a Sanidad
• El virus afectó a cerca del 40% de los catalanes, pero solo el 3,4% notó el contagio

MÁS INFORMACIÓN
Los hospitales prepararon salas especiales que no llegaron a usar
ÀNGELS GALLARDO
BARCELONA

El bajísimo temor que la gripe A ha inspirado entre la población de Catalunya es uno de los factores que explican que apenas el 19% de los ciudadanos convocados hayan accedido a vacunarse. La Conselleria de Salut cerró ayer la segunda campaña de vacunación antigripal de esta temporada –en la primera, la de todos los años, participaron el 80% de los candidatos– con un sobrante de 1.200.000 dosis, que no podrán ser utilizadas el próximo otoño. Apenas se han vacunado 285.000 personas contra la gripe A. 

La Generalitat reenviará las vacunas no usadas al Ministerio de Sanidad, que de forma excepcional pagó su factura.
En el balance que la consellera de Salut, Marina Geli, expuso ayer sobre el episodio del virus H1N1 *solo hubo un leve matiz de crítica al citar a la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS)*. *«Sus previsiones de gravedad no se han cumplido y conviene que, en próximas ocasiones, la OMS revise la proporcionalidad de la información global que difunde»*, dijo Geli. Todas las actuaciones emprendidas por la Generalitat en escuelas, empresas, medios de comunicación y centros sanitarios fueron acertadas, consideró Geli.

POR CONFIANZA / Tanto es así que la titular de Salut atribuyó a la confianza pública en las políticas sanitarias el altísimo porcentaje de ciudadanos que permanecieron indiferentes al virus H1N1. Una encuesta del Centre d’Estudis d’Opinió realizada en octubre del 2009 –momento de máxima incidencia del virus A– revela que un 80% de los catalanes nunca se sintieron preocupados por la nueva gripe, pasividad que otras fuentes atribuyen a la escasa credibilidad que merecieron las reiteradas alertas internacionales que anunciaron preocupantes cifras de infectados y un inquietante quebranto en la vida cotidiana de las ciudades. *«Ya me gustaría a mí que las crisis económicas fueran gestionadas como esta crisis sanitaria»*, dijo Geli.

El H1N1 es considerado por los microbiólogos un virus extraño, del que aún está por escribir su historia completa. Los técnicos calculan que en Catalunya ha infectado a cerca de un 40% de la población, de la que apenas un 3,4% fue consciente del contagio. Es una incidencia cuatro veces superior a la causada por las gripes de los últimos años, pero de una gravedad muy inferior.
Un 30% de los afectados –otra rareza– fueron menores de 14 años, un dato que, a juicio de Geli, contuvo notablemente las cifras de fallecimientos por gripe. Al virus A se atribuyen 54 muertes en Catalunya, de las que un 17% correspondió a menores de 14 años. «Es importante tener esto en cuenta –afirmó la consellera–. Si la población más afectada hubieran sido las personas mayores la cifra de muertes también sería superior». El virus A ha sido letal para dos de cada 10.000 enfermos.

Los epidemiólogos no descartan por completo que surja un segundo brote infeccioso antes del próximo verano pero, cada día que pasa, se van reduciendo las expectativas de que así sea, indicaron.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (23 Abr 2010)

*Vuelve la fiesta!!!*

*Argentina: vuelve el miedo por la gripe porcina*

BBC Mundo, Argentina
En 2009, en medio del pánico mundial que generó la pandemia de gripe porcina, Argentina acaparó durante el período del invierno austral los titulares de la prensa internacional por el alto número de muertes causadas por esta enfermedad.

Pasado lo peor del susto, las cifras revelaron lo preocupante del panorama: con más de 12.000 casos confirmados de contagio, Argentina tuvo 626 muertes, el sexto mayor número de fallecidos del mundo y unas de las tasas de mortandad más alta del planeta.

Para evitar un escenario similar este año, las autoridades argentinas de la salud anunciaron un exhaustivo plan de prevención de la gripe porcina.

El plan incluyó la compra de 11,5 millones de vacunas contra el virus de la influenza.

Sin embargo, la llegada de los primeros días fríos volvió a traer intranquilidad entre muchos ciudadanos de este país sudamericano.

Los principales medios del país comenzaron a reflejar la preocupación de muchos ante la falta de vacunas en las farmacias y los centros de salud privados.

Según los datos recopilados por el diario Clarín, la mayoría de las farmacias no cuentan con la vacuna o no tienen suficientes dosis para satisfacer la demanda.

Los más preocupados son los padres de niños pequeños, quienes, según los médicos, son el grupo de mayor contagio de la enfermedad.

Pánico

Para algunos observadores, el problema de abastecimiento se debe al alto número de personas que, a pesar de no formar parte de un grupo de riesgo, acudieron a darse la vacuna, asustados por la gravedad de la enfermedad en 2009.

En ese sentido, el viceministro de Salud de la Nación, Máximo Diosque, le dijo a BBC Mundo que las dosis compradas por el Ministerio están destinadas a los trabajadores de la salud, los menores de 5 años, los mayores de 65 años, las embarazadas y las personas inmunodeprimidas.

"La estrategia del gobierno nacional se centra en evitar las muertes dentro de estos grupos de riesgo, que son los que presentaron mayores niveles de mortalidad el año pasado", señaló.

Diosque le aseguró a BBC Mundo que todas estas personas tienen garantizada la provisión de la vacuna a través del Estado de forma gratuita. El funcionario aclaró que esta vacuna es del tipo monovalente, como se conoce a la que protege únicamente contra el virus A/H1N1.

En cambio, la alta demanda de vacunas en las farmacias y los centros privados sería del tipo trivalente, que también protege contra la llamada "gripe estacional" (H3N2) y la gripe B.

Cenizas

El médico Jorge San Juan, co-coordinador del Comité de Emergencias Epidemiológicas del Ministerio de Salud del gobierno de la de Buenos Aires, le aseguró a BBC Mundo que este año el país no sufrirá una carencia de medicamentos contra la gripe porcina.

"Hay suficientes vacunas y suficientes antivirales", afirmó.

El experto indicó que varias farmacéuticas privadas compraron vacunas trivalentes contra la gripe, por lo que el medicamento debería estar al alcance de gran parte de la población, no solamente de los grupos de riesgo.

Sin embargo, San Juan explicó los motivos por los que muchos no han conseguido la vacuna de forma privada en los últimos días: "Las cenizas del volcán islandés que paralizaron los vuelos en Europa retrasaron la llegada de muchas de las dosis provenientes de Italia y de Alemania".

El especialista también anticipó que, a diferencia de lo que ocurrió el año pasado, esta vez no debería haber faltante de antivirales en las farmacias.

"No sólo el medicamento será de libre acceso -en 2009 lo entregaba únicamente el Estado- sino que además ahora lo producen varias farmacéuticas", dijo.

Menos casos

Con todo, los expertos en salud se muestran confiados de que este año el país estará mejor preparado para hacer frente a la gripe porcina y no repetirá las cifras preocupantes del año anterior.

Esto, a pesar de que la mayoría coincide en que este año el virus A/H1N1 será tan prevalente que desplazará a la que actualmente se conoce como "gripe estacional".

Según Diosque, varios factores se entremezclan para garantizar un número menor de enfermos graves.

Por un lado, a pesar de que los contagios confirmados a través de laboratorio en 2009 fueron unos 12.000, las autoridades descuentan que en realidad fueron casi 1,5 millones de personas.

"Eso significa que muchas personas ya son inmunes al contagio", explicó Diosque.

Pero, además, las enseñanzas que dejó el arrasador paso del virus generaron un fuerte nivel de conciencia entre la población, que ahora conoce mejor qué hacer para prevenir el contagio y tratar la enfermedad.


----------



## willbeend (23 Abr 2010)

Comienza el invierno en Sudamerica... preludio de lo que nos pueda acontecer para nuestro invierno.


----------



## das kind (23 Abr 2010)

PUTIN, ¿DÓNDE ESTÁS?

Vamos, aquí tienes otra vez a estos HDLGP para que los dejes con el culo al aire...

Y lo digo sin ironías, eh? Que me leí el hilo entero en su día, y mi percepción de ciertas cosas cambió considerablemente...

Por cierto, os doy las gracias a todos los que participásteis en el mismo. Para mí, un hilo imprescindible en burbuja.info.

Saludos


----------



## Handed (23 Abr 2010)

¿Otra vez con esto los chorizos de siempre?


----------



## jgl (23 Abr 2010)

Lástima que se cerró el hilo oficial de la gripe cerda, en breve habrá que abrir uno nuevo para la segunda tanda.


----------



## Zubastik (23 Abr 2010)

¿Volverá Ziberan a hacer de adalid de los comunicados oficiales? :XX:

No hay cosa más dañina que los tontos útiles!


----------



## willbeend (23 Abr 2010)

Zubastik dijo:


> ¿Volverá Ziberan a hacer de adalid de los comunicados oficiales? :XX:
> 
> No hay cosa más dañina que los tontos útiles!



:XX:

Has sido invocado!


----------



## willbeend (30 May 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Todo fue un bluffff como dijo putin desde el minuto 0



Pero bien fue saber que el bluf, no era la conspiranoia. El bluf era el virus de mierda.


----------



## scott adkins (30 May 2010)

¿Queda alguien vivo en Ucrania?.


----------



## willbeend (30 Ago 2010)

*La UE investiga si una vacuna contra la gripe A causa narcolepsia*

El sabado me encontre esta noticia en el periodico.

Vete a saber si no sera una investigacion que aclarara que la vacuna no tiene nada que ver en el asunto...



La UE investiga si una vacuna contra la gripe A causa narcolepsiaSábado, 28 de agosto del 2010


La Agencia Europea del Medicamento, un organismo dependiente de la Unión Europea, ha decidido investigar la relación entre una vacuna de la gripe A con los casos de narcolepsia (un trastorno que sume al enfermo en una somnolencia súbita e irrefrenable) que se están diagnosticando en los últimos meses a menores de edad. El medicamento es el Pandemrix, fabricado por GlaxoSmithKline y que se administró a 31 millones de europeos. Catalunya fue uno de los territorios que adquirieron dosis de esta marca para combatir lo que hace un año amenazaba con convertirse en una pandemia de graves consecuencias. Sin embargo, oficialmente no se ha comunicado la existencia de ningún paciente perjudicado por este motivo.

Finlandia -cuyo Instituto Nacional de Salud ya ordenó una investigación al respecto hace unos días- es el país que acumula un mayor número de enfermos, todos ellos niños y adolescentes que, después de vacunarse, empezaron a sufrir alteraciones del sueño. Ya hay confirmados seis casos y se espera el resultado sobre otros 11 afectados.

Suecia también ha ordenado una revisión del fármaco tras confirmar media docena de casos y permanecer en estudio otros cuatro, mientras que la Agencia Francesa para la Seguridad de los Productos de Salud ha tenido constancia de otros seis. De estos afectados, sin embargo, hubo cinco pacientes a los que además de administrárseles el Pandemrix se les medicó con el fármaco Panenza, de Sanofi-Pasteur.

Pese a la investigación iniciada, la Agencia Europea del Medicamento insistió ayer en que se trata «de un número limitado de casos» y recordó que aún no está demostrada la relación entre las vacunas y la narcolepsia.


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2010)

Je, vaya, que tiempos aquellos los de la gripe A.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (31 Ago 2010)

davitin dijo:


> Je, vaya, que tiempos aquellos los de la gripe A.




Calla que te lo habías creido como todo lo que te inculcan los judíos en la caja tonta. Yalodeciayoismo en estado puro.


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (31 Ago 2010)

*NIGROMANTES DE TEMAS*


----------



## y que hago??? (31 Ago 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Calla que te lo habías creido como todo lo que te inculcan los judíos en la caja tonta. Yalodeciayoismo en estado puro.



Bueno, otros creian que la vacuna te hacia andar mal, y solo podias andar hacia atrás....:rolleye:


----------



## Código Renovado (31 Ago 2010)

A estas alturas no debería quedar ningún ucraniano vivo  Vaya paranoias las que resurgen en este foro.


----------



## willbeend (3 Sep 2010)

Código Renovado dijo:


> A estas alturas no debería quedar ningún ucraniano vivo  Vaya paranoias las que resurgen en este foro.



Obviamente, no te has enterado de lo que se discutio en este hilo ni mucho menos de su progreso. Leetelo, son solo casi 3.000 post, antes de juzgar. Si hubo un camino predefinido, no hay duda que se tomaron muchisimos desvios y como el tiempo ha demostrado, esa vacuna que muchos veian correctisima, por lo menos, sobraba. y lo que es mas importante, hay organizaciones que en teoria deberian preocuparse por nuestra salud, en las que se ha visto que se preocupan por unos cuantos bolsillos privados atentando contra la salud que deben de proteger.

Ucrania debia ser la puerta de entrada del miedo a la gripe en Europa, ni mucho menos la extincion de ellos. No ha habido virus de 28 dias despues... ha habido propaganda del miedo. Eso, es lo que ha quedado claro en este hilo y la progresion de este, demuestra la claridad con la que piensan algunos de los que se califican como "negacionistas".

otra cosa que quedo muy clara en el transcurso del hilo, es que uno no se puede fiar de su puta sombra... el tiempo nos revelara el fondo de todas estas maniobras.


----------



## willbeend (3 Sep 2010)

y que hago??? dijo:


> Bueno, otros creian que la vacuna te hacia andar mal, y solo podias andar hacia atrás....:rolleye:



No seas tan perra, que algunos predicaban que venia una gripe muy jodida y que nos teniamos que vacunar todos contra ella. Y eso, ya lo hemos pagado.

Contenta con el desembolso? contenta de dejarte estafar? repetimos?


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (5 Sep 2010)

¿Si combino el Agua de plata con una power balance y un diet ring comquistaré el mundo y parte del extranjero?


----------



## CO2 (8 Sep 2010)

¿Quién ha dicho que el asunto de la gripe esté totalmente zanjado?


----------



## celtibero (8 Sep 2010)

Yo no me fio.Por eso sigo con la mascarilla casi un año depues.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Sep 2010)

y que hago??? dijo:


> Bueno, otros creian que la vacuna te hacia andar mal, y solo podias andar hacia atrás....:rolleye:




Lo apruebo, si la propaganda propaga falsas alarmas la contrapropaganda también debe hacerlo.

A los tontos se les convence con miedo, tanto en el sentido de ir a vacunarse como en el de no ir. Para la minoría restante (de la que te excluyes) ya están los razonamientos las argumentaciones.


----------



## y que hago??? (9 Sep 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo apruebo, si la propaganda propaga falsas alarmas la contrapropaganda también debe hacerlo.
> 
> A los tontos se les convence con miedo, tanto en el sentido de ir a vacunarse como en el de no ir. Para la minoría restante (de la que te excluyes) ya están los razonamientos las argumentaciones.



Hola Putin, cuanto tiempo


----------



## CO2 (9 Sep 2010)

celtibero dijo:


> Yo no me fio.Por eso sigo con la mascarilla casi un año depues.



Me parece que solo con la mascarilla no va a tener usted suficiente. ¿Recuerda usted la noticia en la cual la ministra de defensa firmó la autorización de los militares como agentes de la autoridad en caso de "catastrofes"?...
Nos han testeado, la próxima vez lo harán seguramente mejor.
Saludos


----------



## Nabucondosor (6 Nov 2013)

Que tiempos aquellos, hace 4 años justitos y no, no se ha olvidado la gran estafa.

Up!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (14 Mar 2014)

las cosas que pasan en Ucrania..


----------



## jeeves (11 Mar 2020)

Reflotando!!!!!


----------



## El amigo (11 Mar 2020)

Sigue entonces existiendo Ucrania?


----------



## willbeend (24 Ago 2020)

De aquellos barros vienen estos lodos...


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (25 Ago 2020)

porreta dijo:


> Nada, que nos tenemos que comer una pandemia sí o sí, si no es de gripe aviar es de gripe del cerdo y si no de un virus desconocido, hay ganas de un exterminio y de vender unas vacunitas, eh.



Si tan solo supieras lo que te tienen preparado para 2020


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (25 Ago 2020)

Lo probaron en Ucrania, más tarde probaron con la gripe A y otras pocas mierdas más, pero viendo que no terminaban de cuajar, dedicaron unos años a aumentar el grado de subnormalización de la sociedad para intentar implementar la mentira vírica de una vez por todas.



Pero eh, no se confundan, que el relato de Gabilondo es de hace 8 años, cuando no le pagaban lo suficiente por ser comparsa. Ahora parece que está más integrado.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Ago 2020)

Refloto mi previsión de hace 11 años. (soy PutinReReloaded). 

Clavado.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Buscan ampliar su negocio aliándose con el poder. *La única forma de saltarse los derechos constitucionales en democracia es declarar el estado de excepción epidemiológica. Es la puerta trasera que la democracia abre a un estado polici*al.
> 
> Se ha preparado ya el terreno para ello. Las farmacéuticas que controlan la OMS ya han cambiado este año la definición de "pandemia" para ampliarla, en concreto han eliminando el requisito anterior de que hubiese muertos.
> 
> Esta jugada abre las puertas para declarar como "pandemia" cualquier cosa que a la OMS se le antoje - o sea, a las farmacéuticas - con lo cual inducirían a voluntad *estados de excepción* en los paises que se les antoje - o que soliciten "una ayudita" a la organización para resolver problemas de descontento popular.


----------



## Neuke (30 Ago 2020)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Lo probaron en Ucrania, más tarde probaron con la gripe A y otras pocas mierdas más, pero viendo que no terminaban de cuajar, dedicaron unos años a aumentar el grado de subnormalización de la sociedad para intentar implementar la mentira vírica de una vez por todas.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero eh, no se confundan, que el relato de Gabilondo es de hace 8 años, cuando no le pagaban lo suficiente por ser comparsa. Ahora parece que está más integrado.



Antes lo probaron en China en 2002-2003 con el SARS, tomaron medidas durísimas, parecidas a las de este año, los niños estuvieron sin ir al cole 6 meses etc.

Los chinos aún le tienen un miedo atroz al SARS, y yo creo que es más bien por las medidas que tomaron y el miedo que les metieron los medios y no porque la epidemia les afectase. Según cifras oficiales fallecieron 350 personas en un país de 1300 millones de habitantes...


----------



## willbeend (2 Sep 2020)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Refloto mi previsión de hace 11 años. (soy PutinReReloaded).
> 
> Clavado.



Puto Putin, creaste escuela en esta disciplina.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Sep 2020)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Buscan ampliar su negocio aliándose con el poder. La única forma de saltarse los derechos constitucionales en democracia es declarar el estado de excepción epidemiológica. Es la puerta trasera que la democracia abre a un estado policial.
> 
> Se ha preparado ya el terreno para ello. Las farmacéuticas que controlan la OMS ya han cambiado este año la definición de "pandemia" para ampliarla, en concreto han eliminando el requisito anterior de que hubiese muertos.
> 
> Esta jugada abre las puertas para declarar como "pandemia" cualquier cosa que a la OMS se le antoje - o sea, a las farmacéuticas - con lo cual inducirían a voluntad estados de excepción en los paises que se les antoje - o que soliciten "una ayudita" a la organización para resolver problemas de descontento popular.



brutal
, que grande. mensaje de 2009!


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Sep 2020)

Este hilo es oro!


----------



## willbeend (3 Sep 2020)

Resumen a mitad de plandemia.



willbeend dijo:


> *Resumen de hilo*
> 
> Resumen de de este hilo para los que no han podido leerlo entero.
> 
> ...


----------



## willbeend (3 Sep 2020)

Hojeando el hilo, este post esta muy bien tambien y los argumentos valen para la actual plandemia.



tentenelaire dijo:


> *Sensacional artículo de Trinity a Tierra
> 
> La plaga neumónica que asola Ucrania*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jul 2021)

hilazo


----------



## derepen (6 Jul 2021)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Buscan ampliar su negocio aliándose con el poder. La única forma de saltarse los derechos constitucionales en democracia es declarar el estado de excepción epidemiológica. Es la puerta trasera que la democracia abre a un estado policial.
> 
> Se ha preparado ya el terreno para ello. Las farmacéuticas que controlan la OMS ya han cambiado este año la definición de "pandemia" para ampliarla, en concreto han eliminando el requisito anterior de que hubiese muertos.
> 
> Esta jugada abre las puertas para declarar como "pandemia" cualquier cosa que a la OMS se le antoje - o sea, a las farmacéuticas - con lo cual inducirían a voluntad estados de excepción en los paises que se les antoje - o que soliciten "una ayudita" a la organización para resolver problemas de descontento popular.


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (6 Jul 2021)

Manda cojones, comparar esto con el letal coronavirus.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jul 2021)

Lorca83 dijo:


> deberian reportar al autor del hilo por crear panico social.
> 
> cuando haya miles de muertos por ese virus hablamos


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jul 2021)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo apruebo, si la propaganda propaga falsas alarmas la contrapropaganda también debe hacerlo.
> 
> A los tontos se les convence con miedo, tanto en el sentido de ir a vacunarse como en el de no ir. Para la minoría restante (de la que te excluyes) ya están los razonamientos las argumentaciones.



always in my team


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Jul 2021)

Bortal


----------



## Palpatine (6 Jul 2021)

De 2009...


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Jul 2021)

Vaya bluf


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Jul 2021)

Yo me voy a vacunar de gripe A. Hay que ser solidario.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Jul 2021)

Lo intentaron

Y 11 años después lo consiguieron


No está de más consultar comentarios y noticias de aquellos años


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jul 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo intentaron
> 
> Y 11 años después lo consiguieron
> 
> ...



11 ni más ni menos. ni 8 ni 9..

curiosamente, mi certificado de recuperación del covis (pasaporte) dura también 11 dias 

será por numeros hoyga


----------



## reconvertido (7 Jul 2021)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Refloto mi previsión de hace 11 años. (soy PutinReReloaded).
> 
> Clavado.



Mis felicitaciones.

Como tú dices, clavado.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (7 Jul 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo intentaron
> 
> Y 11 años después lo consiguieron
> 
> ...



Eran mas bien pruebas para ajustar el proceso. En aquellos test comprobaron que si no creas el terror a través de los mass mierdas, y que el mensaje no es único y sin disensiones, la cosa no funciona. Para esta ocasión lo tenían todo preparado, a los gobiernos sometidos y a todos los mass mierdas comprados, a parte de todo el tema tecnológico en marcha gracias a la inoculación de grafeno con la vacuna de la gripe, y a los muertos provocados en las residencias de ancianos al activar las antenas 5G que hay junto a las mismas, al inicio de la pandemia. Con esto pudieron poner muertos reales encima de la mesa.
Si os fijais el tema es muy retorcido ya que el año 2000 no podían tener a punto el tema del grafeno y el 5G, sin embargo o lo tenían previsto de alguna manera y trabajaban en ello sin saber muy bien como sería su implementación, o es que pensaban hacerlo de otra manera hasta que se encontraron con el grafeno y descubrieron que era la piedra filosofal para cumplir sus objetivos.

Hay que darse cuenta que no vienen de cero, en los 80 les salió bien todo lo del SIDA y la gente sigue creyendose esta movida al 100%. Por cierto, el tal Fauci que se ha hecho tan famoso ahora ya estaba en lo mismo y en la misma posición en aquellos años. Todo esto siempre ha sido un asunto de reducción de la población mundial, aunque ahora, óxido de grafeno y tecnología 5G mediante, también lo es de control mental.


----------



## BUMBUM (7 Jul 2021)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Buscan ampliar su negocio aliándose con el poder. La única forma de saltarse los derechos constitucionales en democracia es declarar el estado de excepción epidemiológica. Es la puerta trasera que la democracia abre a un estado policial.
> 
> Se ha preparado ya el terreno para ello. Las farmacéuticas que controlan la OMS ya han cambiado este año la definición de "pandemia" para ampliarla, en concreto han eliminando el requisito anterior de que hubiese muertos.
> 
> Esta jugada abre las puertas para declarar como "pandemia" cualquier cosa que a la OMS se le antoje - o sea, a las farmacéuticas - con lo cual inducirían a voluntad estados de excepción en los paises que se les antoje - o que soliciten "una ayudita" a la organización para resolver problemas de descontento popular.



He aquí un profeta.


----------



## das kind (7 Jul 2021)

Subo este gran hilo, absolutamente profético.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Jul 2021)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Buscan ampliar su negocio aliándose con el poder. La única forma de saltarse los derechos constitucionales en democracia es declarar el estado de excepción epidemiológica. Es la puerta trasera que la democracia abre a un estado policial.
> 
> Se ha preparado ya el terreno para ello. Las farmacéuticas que controlan la OMS ya han cambiado este año la definición de "pandemia" para ampliarla, en concreto han eliminando el requisito anterior de que hubiese muertos.
> 
> Esta jugada abre las puertas para declarar como "pandemia" cualquier cosa que a la OMS se le antoje - o sea, a las farmacéuticas - con lo cual inducirían a voluntad estados de excepción en los paises que se les antoje - o que soliciten "una ayudita" a la organización para resolver problemas de descontento popular.



Absolutamente brutal, mis felicitaciones por el analisis.


----------



## willbeend (14 Jul 2021)

Indice de vacunacion contra el timovirus hoy en Ucrania, menos del 3%...

Ucrania - COVID-19 - Vacunas administradas 2021


----------



## GM:KL&33 (14 Jul 2021)

Yo y mi familia y amigos estamos esperando la vacuna para poder salir a la calle inmunizados.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Jul 2021)

Lástima no haber seguido este hilo en su dia joder


----------



## willbeend (7 Dic 2021)

BUMBUM dijo:


> He aquí un profeta.



Un maestro @Vilux


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Ene 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> El tag que dice "aprende corbacho a reducir el paro" me sugiere una frivolidad:
> 
> Y si el gobierno hispanistaní amenazara con dejar de dar cualquier prestacion al que se niegue a vacunarse?
> 
> No lo digo en plan sugerencia, lo digo en plan paranoico-posibilidad.



joder brutaaaaaaaL


----------



## willbeend (24 Ene 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder brutaaaaaaaL



Que tiempos aquellos, que ingenuidad pompera la mia 

Me suena que en esos tiempos se hablaba de multas periodicas de miles de dolares en USA a quien no se quisiera vacunar. Probablemente noticias de asustaviejas.


----------



## Kashito (24 Ene 2022)

¡Que subidón!

Interesante hilo.


Viene a cuento...









¿Qué ha sido del virus de la gripe A? | RTVE.es


Todo comenzó en México hace un año. Se acababa de conocer que una persona había muerto por un nuevo virus gripal: el H1N1. Más noticias en RTVE.es



www.rtve.es









TEORIAS CONSPIRATIVAS SOBRE EL ORIGEN DE LA GRIPE A


TEORIAS CONSPIRATIVAS SOBRE EL ORIGEN DE LA GRIPE A




www.sitiosargentina.com.ar









Gripe de los laboratorios – Rebelion







rebelion.org


----------



## Gago (24 Ene 2022)

Maravilloso reflote.


----------



## Porestar (24 Ene 2022)

Este hilo es oro


----------



## AntiT0d0 (24 Ene 2022)

Si hay que reflotar este hilo. Brutal lo que vaticinaban los perros biegos de Burbuja. Ya se hablaba aqui de vacunarnos a todos en el 2009.


----------



## willbeend (7 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, up por Ukraine!


----------



## El Caga Chele (7 Mar 2022)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> La evidencia es que la asistencia de la gente al hospital es posterior a la campaña mediática "pro-peste".
> 
> Por tanto en el orden temporal de causa/consecuencia está el pánico de la prensa primero y los griposos corriendo asustados al hospital después.
> 
> ...



bruuuuutaal


----------



## SBrixton (7 Mar 2022)

Plandemia y Ucrania en un solo hilo de 2009. ¡que casualidad!


----------



## La treky del foro (7 Mar 2022)

Joder esto lo leo yo entero aunque sea ratos que me quite de sueño!
pero…no es jodidamente extraño que empezara precisamente en Ucrania?
ese dato no lo recordaba


----------



## La treky del foro (7 Mar 2022)

He tirado por la calle de en medio y he empezado a leer justo en la 100.
gatos infectados por la gripe A.
Hungría negándose a vacunar a niños
putin reloaded diciendo que hay que fijarse en los síntomas que acompañan cualquier enfermedad
aparece un posible desinformador de la OMS.

joder que deja vu más asombroso. En una mina de oro hay menos oro.


----------



## Vicha (7 Mar 2022)

porreta dijo:


> Nada, que nos tenemos que comer una pandemia sí o sí, si no es de gripe aviar es de gripe del cerdo y si no de un virus desconocido, hay ganas de un exterminio y de vender unas vacunitas, eh.



Brvtal visionario


----------



## -carrancas (8 Mar 2022)

ensayos pandemicos,


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Mar 2022)

Estas cosas suelen pasar cuando alguien se dedica a jugar a ser dios en un laboratorio, crean algo y no se conforman con hacer ensayos con animalicos enjaulados, ellos tienen que soltar la mierda que sea a ver qué pasa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Larsil (8 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Estas cosas suelen pasar cuando alguien se dedica a jugar a ser dios en un laboratorio, crean algo y no se conforman con hacer ensayos con animalicos enjaulados, ellos tienen que soltar la mierda que sea a ver qué pasa.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## -carrancas (9 Mar 2022)

Laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania - Las Repúblicas


En el momento en que el presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, anuncia una medida considerada inconstitucional por expertos juristas como Joaquín Urías, sobre la prohibición de emisión de las cadenas…




www.lasrepublicas.com


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Mar 2022)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Refloto mi previsión de hace 11 años. (soy PutinReReloaded).
> 
> Clavado.



Eres Putin?


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Resumen a mitad de plandemia.



Espectacular resumen, me dices dónde lo puedo encontrar y lo pego en el primer post?


----------



## willbeend (9 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Espectacular resumen, me dices dónde lo puedo encontrar y lo pego en el primer post?



No se a que te refieres Azra, esto?:






La situación de Ucraina por la gripe A es terrorifica, estado de excepcion


Al que pone se le persigue. Quema de brujas. "El ministro de Salud de Ucrania Vasyl Knyazevich un llamamiento a la Fiscalía General de Ucrania, Oleksandr Medvedko con una solicitud de inicio de falsos cargos criminales informar al público acerca de la vacuna - como las acciones que amenazan...




www.burbuja.info





Que tiempos aquellos eh? Fijo que soltaron alguna mierda en Ucrania pero el plan de aquella plandemia al final se fue al traste...


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> No se a que te refieres Azra, esto?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si que tiempos

No me deja modificar el primer hilo



willbeend dijo:


> *Resumen de hilo*
> 
> Resumen de de este hilo para los que no han podido leerlo entero.
> 
> ...


----------



## willbeend (9 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si que tiempos
> 
> No me deja modificar el primer hilo



Y @elgatochimpliflinguir , no tiene nada que decir de esta movida?

En sus post de aquellos tiempos no tenia el cerebro tan rebentado de informacion, todavia se le podia comprender ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Mar 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Y @elgatochimpliflinguir , no tiene nada que decir de esta movida?
> 
> En sus post de aquellos tiempos no tenia el cerebro tan rebentado de informacion, todavia se le podia comprender ...



pero si tengo 3444907 4575458764597689457 post pahi atras en el hilo xD


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Mar 2022)

*EXCLUSIVE: Deleted Web Pages Show Obama Led an Effort To Build a Ukraine-Based BioLab Handling ‘Especially Dangerous Pathogens’.*
Recovered by The National Pulse, the article raises serious questions about U.S. government activity in Ukraine, stretching back almost two decades.


EXCLUSIVE: Deleted Web Pages Show Obama Led an Effort To Build a Ukraine-Based BioLab Handling 'Especially Dangerous Pathogens'. 

HASTA GRAFENO HAN DICHO EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA QUE HAN VISTO EN ALGUNO DE LOS DOCUMENTOS ONLINE



*AL RICO BIOLAB DE CANCER DE SIDRIC VOLADOR DE LA OTAN
LABORATORIOS TOPE DE GAMA EN SIDRIC*










sercorimo ...


The United States has been conducting bioweapons research in countries like Georgia and Ukraine, which fall outside the scope of legal prohibitions on conducting such research. I




anonup.com





The US Embassy to Tbilisi is involved in the trafficking of frozen human blood and pathogens as diplomatic cargo for a secret military program. Internal documents, leaked to Bulgarian journalist Dilyana Gaytandzhieva by Georgian insiders, implicate US scientists in the transportation of and experimenting on pathogens under diplomatic cover. According to these documents, Pentagon scientists have been deployed to the Republic of Georgia and have been given diplomatic immunity to research deadly diseases and biting insects at the Lugar Center – the Pentagon biolaboratory in Georgia’s capital Tbilisi. The military facility is just one of the many Pentagon biolaboratories in 25 countries across the world. This investigative documentary was originally broadcast by Al Mayadeen TV.​


----------



## gordofóbico (9 Mar 2022)

Qué cosas se encuentra uno..2017


https://www.hispantv.com/noticias/ucrania/351473/eeuu-hackers-experimentos-secretos-enfermedades



Una red de laboratorios biológicos está llevando a cabo experimentos secretos en Ucrania bajo el control de Estados Unidos, revela CyberBerkut.
El grupo de hackers ucranianos “CyberBerkut continúa vigilando las actividades encubiertas de los servicios especiales de Estados Unidos y las organizaciones no gubernamentales en Ucrania”, destaca el grupo ucraniano en un comunicado publicado el miércoles en su página web.

Según explica el texto, los usuarios del sitio web de CyberBerkut han discutido recientemente el tema del brote de enfermedades raras en Ucrania, y muchos de ellos están convencidos de que *estas enfermedades fueron causadas debido a los experimentos secretos con microorganismos patógenos, que se llevan a cabo en los laboratorios de biología de EE.UU. en varias ciudades de Ucrania*.
“Un total de 15 instalaciones de este tipo, financiadas por EE.UU., se han construido en nuestro país desde 2009 con un supuesto propósito de reducir las amenazas biológicas”, reza el comunicado.

Sin embargo, añade, el número y alcance de amenazas se ha multiplicado después de la construcción de esas instalaciones.
“El brote de enfermedades raras que conmocionó a ucranianos en los últimos años fue causado probablemente por las fugas de información en estos laboratorios. Sin embargo, esta opción parece muy improbable dado el alto nivel de habilidades de los especialistas estadounidenses. Lo más probable es que estas enfermedades infecciosas fueran dispersadas intencionalmente y fueran parte de las pruebas de las modificaciones de agentes de guerra biológica para probarlos y mejorarlos”, detalla el documento.

Según CyberBerkut, sus hackers alcanzaron descubrir *“la estructura organizativa” de los experimentos biológicos de EE.UU. en Ucrania.*
“Se afirma oficialmente que los laboratorios están bajo la supervisión del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, aunque, por supuesto, esto es sólo una formalidad, considerando que desde el 1 de agosto de 2016, esta agencia ha sido encabezada por la ciudadana estadounidense y la activista del Maidán, Ulana Suprun (actual ministra ucraniana de Salud). En realidad, los experimentos biológicos encubiertos se llevan a cabo bajo la tutela del Pentágono (Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU.)”, dice el documento.

De acuerdo con la Cámara Nacional de Medicina de Ucrania, la tasa de infección por el virus de la *inmunodeficiencia humana (VIH), conocido como SIDA*, la tuberculosis, la hepatitis B y C y otras enfermedades peligrosas en Ucrania sigue siendo una de las más elevadas en Europa y en el mundo. La comunidad médica del país está particularmente preocupada por la propagación de la tuberculosis extensamente resistente a los medicamentos.

En los últimos años, el país fue golpeado por varios brotes de sarampión. El año pasado, la ciudad ucraniana de Izmail (sureste) fue golpeada por una infección intestinal desconocida. También se han registrado brotes de gripe porcina, botulismo, leptospirosis y otras infecciones.


----------



## prometheus (10 Mar 2022)

Txamizo dijo:


> A ver si van a tener que entrar los tanques de Putin...



Alucinante, del 2009.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (10 Mar 2022)

Pillo brote de enfermedad muy chunga.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

UP


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

LABS UCRANIA

* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111 9 minutes ago Objects of the US military biological program in Ukraine.

Victoria Nuland fears that they may come under Russian control. 


Mr. Deeds


----------



## Azrael_II (13 Mar 2022)

Up


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Mar 2022)

*ESTO PARECE UN *

*" SE VIENE COSITAS"

PRESIDENTE BARACK HUSSEIM OBAMA | RENEGADE | POSITICO OFICIALMENTE POR COVID |*







La Quinta Columna – La ciencia del despertar







www.laquintacolumna.info










8:35 p. m. · 13 mar. 2022









DIA 13 DE MARZO DE 2022 | 133 | 311 | BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA TEST "POSITIVO" DE " COVID "


I just tested positive for COVID. I’ve had a scratchy throat for a couple days, but am feeling fine otherwise. Michelle and I are grateful to be vaccinated and boosted, and she has tested negative. It’s a reminder to get vaccinated if you haven’t already, even as cases go down.

·

Zttps://t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/3134









₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ


Truth is treason in the empire of lies.




t.me




​


----------

